# The Bring A Trailer (BAT) watch thread



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I think we're overdue for a thread to post or discuss the wonderful oddities and tragedies from Bring A Trailer .




What are you watching?
What can you reasonably afford?
What are you bidding on?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm currently watching:










Watching this E34 since it's my buds car










This Elan S3 because I want one and am waffling on bidding or not










Watching this 510 because who doesn't love an SR20 powered 510. Those engines pull a premium before race wars too


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm also watching the e34 since mine is pretty similar. (except stanced according to Ross) There seems to be a steady stream of M5s M6s and 928s there.

I keep an eye on all the vintage 4x4 stuff with thoughts of buying something out west and driving it home over a vacation and selling it.

I tossed a few bids at this one but it went over what I was willing to spend.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I'm also watching the e34 since mine is pretty similar. (except stanced according to Ross) There seems to be a steady stream of M5s M6s and 928s there.


Unstance that thing and put a wing on it.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I love BaT, I've bid on a few cars and always enjoy the discussions. I'm watching this 57 MG right now because it's a great little British classic that can make the owner eligible for certain vintage rallies.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I love BaT, I've bid on a few cars and always enjoy the discussions. I'm watching this 57 MG right now because it's a great little British classic that can make the owner eligible for certain vintage rallies.


Hnnngggg. That's a beautiful 1500 :thumbup:


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

I tent to watch early 996's in general, but this example caught my eye since it's painted in Obin Red. I mean, Arena Red 

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-porsche-911-carrera-2/




Nice original finish except for the rear bumper, IMS bearing replaced, and recently reupholstered seats, and enough mileage that the car should be leak free without being too high at 75k. Looks like a nice example of the 996, interested to see what the transaction price will be.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Excellent idea for a thread. I'm not watching or bidding on anything, but I am curious to see what treasures TCL bags on BaT.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

I bought a vehicle on BaT before. It was a great transaction and BaT had little to know involvement apart from being the platform.

Buyer called within minutes of winning and was easy to work with. Doubt they all go that way.

The one thing I love about BaT is that the peanut gallery does a great job of going over cars w/ a fine tooth comb.


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

MylesPH1 said:


> I tent to watch early 996's in general, but this example caught my eye since it's painted in Obin Red. I mean, Arena Red
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-porsche-911-carrera-2/
> 
> ...


I've thought about listing my 996 on BAT. It's currently the cheapest C4 cab on autotrader and I haven't gotten any bites, but 996's seem to do fairly well on BAT.


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

No Reserve: 1983 Cadillac Eldorado ($502) Wife and I are still itching to get another 80s Caddy. Miss her Brougham.


----------



## 1x1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I'm also watching the e34 since mine is pretty similar. (except stanced according to Ross) There seems to be a steady stream of M5s M6s and 928s there.
> 
> I keep an eye on all the vintage 4x4 stuff with thoughts of buying something out west and driving it home over a vacation and selling it.
> 
> I tossed a few bids at this one but it went over what I was willing to spend.


If this is the same Jeep that I am thinking of, it is a basketcase with nice paint on it.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Watching this 510 because who doesn't love an SR20...


Damn you Brendan. Now I'm watching the 510, and it's your fault my wife is looking at me angrily. I've known that car for a while. Spriso is the king in Datsun SR swaps, in my book.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Damn you Brendan. Now I'm watching the 510, and it's your fault my wife is looking at me angrily. I've known that car for a while. Spriso is the king in Datsun SR swaps, in my book.


Well if you need to make some room in the stable, I'm more than happy to car sit for you. I've been needing a new weekend car since I sold the E9. SS just doesn't cut it for weekend car duties. 

I am going to T Hill west with the SS on Saturday. You should grab a toy and join. :thumbup:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Bid on this two days ago, have since been outbid:

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1975-bmw-2002-10/










Also watching this:

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-morris-mini-cooper-s/


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Ugh, I want this so bad.










http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-saab-95-wagon-2/


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

fergysan564 said:


> I've thought about listing my 996 on BAT. It's currently the cheapest C4 cab on autotrader and I haven't gotten any bites, but 996's seem to do fairly well on BAT.


You have Piqued my interest.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

1x1 said:


> If this is the same Jeep that I am thinking of, it is a basketcase with nice paint on it.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-Jeep-C...ash=item2380a7fb0a:g:BqgAAOSw2gxY0uYK&vxp=mtr

It looks pretty nice but the description lays it on a little too thick. That rear brake line is _tight_ (may just be the angle) and captain rattle can had a go at the chassis.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Well I am going to T Hill west with the SS on Saturday. You should grab a toy and join. :thumbup:


No-can-do this weekend. But May 7 I'll be at Sonoma Raceway with TMR. 

Don't worry, we will find a weekend soon for you to drive my silver V8 around Orinda-grizzly peak while I swap into your SS.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

Sonderwunsch said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-Jeep-C...ash=item2380a7fb0a:g:BqgAAOSw2gxY0uYK&vxp=mtr


I'd Like To Punch The Person Who Wrote That Listing.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

MylesPH1 said:


> I tent to watch early 996's in general, but this example caught my eye since it's painted in Obin Red. I mean, Arena Red
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-porsche-911-carrera-2/
> 
> ...


Obin red is actually Orient Red. 

thatsracist.gif

Chris


----------



## 1x1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Sonderwunsch said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-Jeep-C...ash=item2380a7fb0a:g:BqgAAOSw2gxY0uYK&vxp=mtr
> 
> It looks pretty nice but the description lays it on a little too thick. That rear brake line is _tight_ (may just be the angle) and captain rattle can had a go at the chassis.


There was some talk about it online awhile back. It supposedly had some body/floor rot that was covered up in the listing.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Crispyfritter said:


> Obin red is actually Orient Red.
> 
> thatsracist.gif
> 
> Chris



Oops. Well, it's FritteRed now anyway. And either color is more interesting than silver or grey.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

VadGTI said:


> Bid on this two days ago, have since been outbid:
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1975-bmw-2002-10/


for that kind of money id rather get a roundie. also get rid of the 1.8 and put a 2.0 back in


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

I'm watching this, and know I cannot afford what it will eventually sell for: 










http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-toyota-land-cruiser-fj40-2/


To tow this: 










http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1958-larson-thunderhawk-2/


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-m5-11/


----------



## titleist1976 (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm following this because we have one rotting away in our parent's garage that they (mom) won't let me or my brother touch. Too much drama. Very sad. 









http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-porsche-912-coupe/


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

madrussian said:


> The one thing I love about BaT is that the peanut gallery does a great job of going over cars w/ a fine tooth comb.


That's my favorite part.



Code Red! said:


> No Reserve: 1983 Cadillac Eldorado ($502) Wife and I are still itching to get another 80s Caddy. Miss her Brougham.


The Biarritz convertibles are pretty rare, aren't they? 

Edit....it's a coupe

I'm watching this. The color is gorgeous and if I were to want an Audi, it would be just like this.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-audi-s4-avant-4/


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> No-can-do this weekend. But May 7 I'll be at Sonoma Raceway with TMR.
> 
> Don't worry, we will find a weekend soon for you to drive my silver V8 around Orinda-grizzly peak while I swap into your SS.


Shoot me a text and lets figure it out. I might make it to Sonoma on the 7th if my Dad can't make T Hill this weekend. He seemed super pumped for the invite, so I want to attend an event where he can drive too.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

I watch every Alfa GT that comes across.

I would rather have a stepnose, but I watch all alfas.










http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-alfa-romeo-gt-junior-2/


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

bothhandsplease said:


> I watch every Alfa GT that comes across.
> 
> I would rather have a stepnose, but I watch all alfas.


That one isn't doing it for me. If I'd get a Junior, it would need to be a step nose, and not have an ounce of rust on it. 

This one tickled my fancy. 

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-alfa-romeo-gtv-13/


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> That one isn't doing it for me. If I'd get a Junior, it would need to be a step nose, and not have an ounce of rust on it.
> 
> This one tickled my fancy.
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-alfa-romeo-gtv-13/


Wow that went for less than I would have guessed.

I really liked this one.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-alfa-romeo-gtv-4/

I'm torn between a unmolested junior step and a later hot rod GTV.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

bothhandsplease said:


> Wow that went for less than I would have guessed.
> 
> I really liked this one.
> 
> ...


I love the looks of a step, but man, I'd rather have a 2.0L. Or hell, find a GT Jr Step with a later 2.0L in it. Best of all worlds.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'd like something that already had a swap or work done to it. I love the idea of a hot rod alfa, but don't think i could stomach doing it to a numbers matching step nose.


----------



## Techun (Dec 27, 2006)

Can you not search by location?


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

I loved the peanut gallery on there. They really helped drive up the price on my 356. Then I had a guy come look at it and he spilled all over there about how nice it was, as soon as he said that it jumped another 10k. I'll be selling my 58 on there too after I take it through a show season. That site has the right people tapped; you put up a nice car that can be verified and it will sell for what its worth.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

In!


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Techun said:


> Can you not search by location?


you can not because its pretty much whatever is up for grabs at the time.

the majority i would say are in the us, with canada 2nd. occasionally something is overseas, like a recent r34 skyline in norway i think it was.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I gave up watching their auction section. The prices most of those cars command are too far beyond anything I can afford.

Personally, I just visit the under 20k section. Often a lot of fun and unique pieces there too. Like this:









1989 Nissan March Super Turbo - $7600

http://bringatrailer.com/2017/04/25/twincharged-homologation-hatch-1989-nissan-march-super-turbo/


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I love BaT, I've bid on a few cars and always enjoy the discussions.





whalemingo said:


> I loved the peanut gallery on there. They really helped drive up the price on my 356. Then I had a guy come look at it and he spilled all over there about how nice it was, as soon as he said that it jumped another 10k. I'll be selling my 58 on there too after I take it through a show season. That site has the right people tapped; you put up a nice car that can be verified and it will sell for what its worth.



The discussions make BAT.

I worry that the knowledgeable commenters will get burned out with the increase in volume. How many times can Delia spout the same stuff about a Tii?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

PoorHouse said:


> How many times can Delia spout the same stuff about a Tii?


"Cut and paste" should be his friend!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I'm currently watching:
> Watching this 510 because who doesn't love an SR20 powered 510. Those engines pull a premium before race wars too


That's my friend Eric's car. His builds are super meticulous. The other car is a nut and bolt restoration DR30 Skyline with RB26dett power.











Here's the HP list of the cars in that picture:
530
425
245
200
70


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

This is at the top of my list at the moment...I can't get enough of it.









http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-mg-mga-coupe/


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I was lusting over this car. Amazing pictures for such a rare beast.

1995 BMW M5 Touring Elekta - $120,500


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Diamond Dave said:


> That's my friend Eric's car. His builds are super meticulous. The other car is a nut and bolt restoration DR30 Skyline with RB26dett power.
> 
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7629/27625786175_cce2d575bf_c.jpg[img]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

My wallet is vibrating. 










http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-bmw-m635csi-4/

M88 scares me. High mileage M88 scares me. Getting it smogged in CA scares me. Hold me.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

This one is my speed (if not my budget): 










http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-ultima-gtr/

Street legal race cars get me every time.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> My wallet is vibrating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring a paint job.


----------



## sullie (Oct 17, 2003)

I mean, the car is great and Imma let you finish but would a little leather killer application kill them?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

That's about as good as a set of buffalo hides will look these days without re-dyeing.

The car overall is one of the most desirable E24s but still scruffy enough to keep driving it. To me that is perfect.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

turbo_nine said:


> That's about as good as a set of buffalo hides will look these days without re-dyeing.
> 
> The car overall is one of the most desirable E24s but still scruffy enough to keep driving it. To me that is perfect.


Easy car for a rolling restoration.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> My wallet is vibrating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The M88 should scare you, as do the holes drilled into the body for those terrible import side markers. 



turbo_nine said:


> That's about as good as a set of buffalo hides will look these days without re-dyeing.
> 
> The car overall is one of the most desirable E24s but still scruffy enough to keep driving it. To me that is perfect.


And to be clear, those buffalo seats looked pretty much just like that from new.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> My wallet is vibrating.


This car is pretty damn appealing if the price stays reasonable.

What are you thinking is a reasonable max bid?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

PoorHouse said:


> This car is pretty damn appealing if the price stays reasonable.
> 
> What are you thinking is a reasonable max bid?


I'm not a buyer on that car, but if I was, $13-14k. Engine scares me too much. They love to explode, and it's $12-15k to make them right again. Too much risk for a car that will seem slow as crap for me too. I'd rather get an M30 powered Euro 635CSi and have all of the looks and none of the mechanical worries.

I almost bought this one before I got my E9. 

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-bmw-635csi-euro/










I liked this one too, but I'd prefer an E28 based car. 










http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-bmw-635csi/


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-honda-s2000-8/

Watching that just because I always like to see what clean, low mileage s2000's go for. Not that I'd sell it, but that shouldn't be far off of what mine is worth. Mine has less miles though.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

If that oil leak is from the front then your already in for a big chunk of cash doing the timing cover/chains/tensioners/guides/crank pulley seal. I think after all that was done on my M30 it was about 2K, its a nasty area to get to and the chains/guides are a little unreasonable cost wise. Also, BMW only sells one chain length and then you shim the oil pump to tension, those oil pump shims are NLA from BMW. The M88 should be a double chain setup if memory serves. That being said, on the M30 its a once every 200k job.

And yes - I would avoid a E12 based car if at all possible.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

16volt said:


> If that oil leak is from the front then your already in for a big chunk of cash doing the timing cover/chains/tensioners/guides/crank pulley seal. I think after all that was done on my M30 it was about 2K, its a nasty area to get to and the chains/guides are a little unreasonable cost wise. Also, BMW only sells one chain length and then you shim the oil pump to tension, those oil pump shims are NLA from BMW. The M88 should be a double chain setup if memory serves. That being said, on the M30 its a once every 200k job.


My M30 was leaking from that area, and I said fook it, pass on fixing it. I was planning on pulling it anyway for a fuel injected swap, but man, that is a total pain in the ass. 

The M88 runs a single cam chain (scary!) unless it's been retrofitted. My M30 in my E9 was a double cam chain, which was nice. Not sure on the oil pump however.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> My M30 was leaking from that area, and I said fook it, pass on fixing it.


I cant abide oil leaks.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

16volt said:


> I cant abide oil leaks.


Oh I know. You gave me isht for it. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

bora-brazil said:


> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-m5-11/


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I'm not a buyer on that car, but if I was, $13-14k. Engine scares me too much. They love to explode, and it's $12-15k to make them right again. Too much risk for a car that will seem slow as crap for me too. I'd rather get an M30 powered Euro 635CSi and have all of the looks and none of the mechanical worries.



You wouldn't be giving up much seat of the pants performance either I don't think.

The older I get the more I appreciate the search for the right car. When I was younger the money burned a hole in my pocket and I bought the first thing I found.

Searching for a nice Euro E24 would be good times.


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

Diamond Dave said:


> I was lusting over this car. Amazing pictures for such a rare beast.
> 
> 1995 BMW M5 Touring Elekta - $120,500












I want that.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

PoorHouse said:


> You wouldn't be giving up much seat of the pants performance either I don't think.
> 
> The older I get the more I appreciate the search for the right car. When I was younger the money burned a hole in my pocket and I bought the first thing I found.
> 
> Searching for a nice Euro E24 would be good times.


It has over 90hp over a 635, but it's all high end. You're absolutely right, and unless you're hammering the piss out of it, I doubt you'd see a massive difference. Against my SS, both will feel slow as crap, so I might as well take the reliable and torquier feeling one. 

I'm on the casual Euro E24, E28 and GTV hunt. See the right thing, strike. Don't see the right thing? Wait. Took me a few years to find my E9, but I'll hopefully find something quicker than that. :laugh:


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

I hate that I have an urge to own a vintage boat and a vintage thing to tow said vintage boat. Don't think I'll ever have enough jnms to scratch that itch


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

H.E. Pennypacker said:


> I hate that I have an urge to own a vintage boat and a vintage thing to tow said vintage boat. Don't think I'll ever have enough jnms to scratch that itch


You saw the FJ40/Larson I posted on a previous page, right? Swoon.


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

DeeJoker said:


> You saw the FJ40/Larson I posted on a previous page, right? Swoon.


Yes and was what I was referencing, though I had the old page loaded and figured no need to quote since right below. Incorrect!


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

This combo was at canepa (adjacent to each other for a bit in fact) and it tickled all my fancies and then some :heart:


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

H.E. Pennypacker said:


> Yes and was what I was referencing, though I had the old page loaded and figured no need to quote since right below. Incorrect!


I'll accept that. 


BTW, the one you posted of the Ford/Chris Craft... OMG.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

Canadian spec E34 540i 6 speed mt

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-bmw-canadian-market-m540i/


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

To call it a Canadian spec 540i is an understatement. It's an M5 with the 540i motor. I've loved those cars since they were new. That colour is great too.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I liked this one too, but I'd prefer an E28 based car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

My coworker bought that green S4 Avant unintentionally. It'll be here tomorrow apparently. :laugh:


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> My coworker bought that green S4 Avant unintentionally. It'll be here tomorrow apparently. :laugh:


how do you buy a car unintentionally? he not understand how bidding works, or when he clicked through the multiple confirmations he was high?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

madrussian said:


> how do you buy a car unintentionally? he not understand how bidding works, or when he clicked through the multiple confirmations he was high?


Just goofing off and didn't expect to buy it.


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

Missed this one yesterday, definitely would have bid on it. E46 325i wagon with E46 M3 engine. http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-325i-2/


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Brendan already talked about these, but yeah... bidding ends in two hours...

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-alfa-romeo-gtv6-2/



Along with E24's and W124/126 coupes, one of my favorite Euros...


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

I love them but they are truly awful cars. If you just park them...okay. Otherwise they are very hard to keep running.

Yow....get that '83 for seven grand and all bets are off I'd drive it anyway. Very nice car. We'll see. If it sneaks to ten then I'm not so sure.


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

16volt said:


> I cant abide oil leaks.


You'll never own a 944.


----------



## roberttatefan (Mar 18, 2009)

TooFitToQuit said:


> My coworker bought that green S4 Avant unintentionally. It'll be here tomorrow apparently. :laugh:


For $8k or whatever it went for, it's going to be a pretty cool daily. The rust was a big put off, though.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

roberttatefan said:


> For $8k or whatever it went for, it's going to be a pretty cool daily. The rust was a big put off, though.


I think it was like $9101. We'll see how bad the rust is in person, but we do have a very good body shop available to us. :thumbup:


----------



## roberttatefan (Mar 18, 2009)

TooFitToQuit said:


> I think it was like $9101. We'll see how bad the rust is in person, but we do have a very good body shop available to us. :thumbup:


It's not the body rust that scares me. It's the rest of the rust that's hiding elsewhere. Will make it a PITA to work on and likely means other bits are starting to go. 

What does he plan to use it for?


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> I think it was like $9101. We'll see how bad the rust is in person, but we do have a very good body shop available to us. :thumbup:


It's $9,101 + 5% to BaT, so really $9556.

I think they're cool cars and that color definitely made it stand out, but I'd say he overpaid to the tune of about 2-3k.

Hope it works out for him though. :thumbup:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

fbobberts said:


> I love them but they are truly awful cars. If you just park them...okay. Otherwise they are very hard to keep running.
> 
> Yow....get that '83 for seven grand and all bets are off I'd drive it anyway. Very nice car. We'll see. If it sneaks to ten then I'm not so sure.


The GTV6 is both one of the greatest and worst Alfas to own. Fantastic motor + exhaust note, handles great, very cool in a funky 80s sort of way. But there's no question it's a big part of the reason why Alfas are considered to be so unreliable. But to park it, no that'd be a travesty. Alfas generally die from sitting, not from driving.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Nealric said:


> The GTV6 is both one of the greatest and worst Alfas to own. Fantastic motor + exhaust note, handles great, very cool in a funky 80s sort of way. But there's no question it's a big part of the reason why Alfas are considered to be so unreliable. But to park it, no that'd be a travesty. Alfas generally die from sitting, not from driving.


[schrute]FALSE. They rust when sitting AND driving.[/schrute]


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> My wallet is vibrating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$20k. Wow. Sold well.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

madrussian said:


> It's $9,101 + 5% to BaT, so really $9556.
> 
> I think they're cool cars and that color definitely made it stand out, but I'd say he overpaid to the tune of about 2-3k.
> 
> Hope it works out for him though. :thumbup:


It's kinda rough in spots in person. At least it's not my money. :laugh:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

roberttatefan said:


> It's not the body rust that scares me. It's the rest of the rust that's hiding elsewhere. Will make it a PITA to work on and likely means other bits are starting to go.
> 
> What does he plan to use it for?


To keep miles off of his normal daily RR Sport. :beer:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> $20k. Wow. Sold well.


Wow indeed. Old school M cars do very well over there.

I'm liking this one.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-porsche-928-s4-7/


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

fbobberts said:


> I love them but they are truly awful cars. If you just park them...okay. Otherwise they are very hard to keep running.
> 
> Yow....get that '83 for seven grand and all bets are off I'd drive it anyway. Very nice car. We'll see. If it sneaks to ten then I'm not so sure.


The problem with GTV6's is that they were cheap cars for a very long time, and most examples suffered from owners couldn't/wouldn't maintain them properly, or mechanics not used to working on them. 

Once they are setup correctly, they are very reliable cars. My current GTV6 has been exemplary for nearly 10 years. 

The car on BAT sold for $12,000. With the rust in place, it seems terribly over-priced, but maybe that is what the market is these days.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Wow indeed. Old school M cars do very well over there.
> 
> I'm liking this one.


928s of any stripe also seem to do way better on BaT than elsewhere.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Ohhhhh, this is worth watching...

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-bmw-m635csi/



Damn good example, really interesting Agate Green color.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Any insight on the shill bidding discussion? Looks like the threads have deleted some of the comments, but it appears on two recent auctions a fake bidder won auctions and then disappeared.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

No insights, but that has happened a couple times in the past. Buyer cc is automatically charged and buyer is banned.

In the case of the 928 auction I didn't see all the comments before they were deleted.

The high bidder was called out in the current M345 auction. That is bs, he is a long time BAT buyer and seller.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Peruvian super car.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-mitsubishi-3000gt-vr4-3/


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

whalemingo said:


> Peruvian super car.
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-mitsubishi-3000gt-vr4-3/


That never gets old. I'm too lazy to find a link to that thread, but damn, was it ever funny.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

I went for a look after reading this thread... and this is my pick, because Newman is one of my favorite drivers, and that's cheap AF.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-dodge-penske-road-course-nascar/


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Someone get this
https://mohave.craigslist.org/cto/6112858774.html


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

zeewhiz said:


> I went for a look after reading this thread... and this is my pick, because Newman is one of my favorite drivers, and that's cheap AF.
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-dodge-penske-road-course-nascar/
> 
> ...


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Never seen a BAT auction? They go for crumbs until like ten seconds before it ends, then it skyrockets to overpricedville.


Usually. Sometimes a no-reserve auction flies under the radar and you find a good deal.

Still kicking myself for not getting the Vancouver Milano some weeks ago, but I was sore about competing with Canadian bidders who'd pay Canadian dollars.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

turbo_nine said:


> Usually. Sometimes a no-reserve auction flies under the radar and you find a good deal.


That and there are no bids in the last 10 seconds of a BAT auction. If any bids are submitted within the last two minutes the auction extends for two more minutes until no more bids come in. You can't snipe a BAT auction.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

adrew said:


> Someone get this
> https://mohave.craigslist.org/cto/6112858774.html




Once again, stupidly jealous of all you jerks living in the rust-free Southwest.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*1985 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe*
Current Bid: $15,750 Ends In: 6 days










Awfully clean for *239k miles!*


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I've always loved these fold-up scooters.


1982 Honda NCZ 50 Motocompo Project/


I feel like it would almost fit in the Miata


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1937-cord-phaeton-convertible/

No, it is not the supercharged Cord, but ferchrissakes, it's still a Cord!!


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm keeping an eye on this one. I'm already surprised at the price since it is a standard cab and not an SR5.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-toyota-4x4-pickup/










I'm seriously considering listing a car on BaT, has anyone here sold one? They have a form to fill out online but details of the process seems a little hazy. Do they write the ads based on the info you give them? When do they decide to accept the listing and make it active? Who decides the reserve price?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I'm seriously considering listing a car on BaT, has anyone here sold one? They have a form to fill out online but details of the process seems a little hazy. Do they write the ads based on the info you give them? When do they decide to accept the listing and make it active? Who decides the reserve price?


You give them the info, they write the article. The more info you give, the better you are. Howard and you will negotiate the reserve. That's what stopped me from selling my E9 on BaT. 

You must be active and honest in the comments section to have a good auction.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> You give them the info, they write the article. The more info you give, the better you are. Howard and you will negotiate the reserve. That's what stopped me from selling my E9 on BaT.
> 
> You must be active and honest in the comments section to have a good auction.



X2

I sold my 240Z there, it was a good experience.

They put together the ad from info you provide. The more detail you can give the better.
You also provide the photos. Good photos make a difference. You also want to show any known trouble spots for the make/model you are selling.
Buyers will know what they are. If you don't have photos they will assume the worst.

I had a couple videos as well. They buyer said that is what gave them the confidence to buy the car sight unseen. 
Cold start, hot start and a few minutes driving.

It is a great venue but fickle. If commenters/bidders are put off by something about the car or seller things to down hill in a hurry.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Howard and you will negotiate the reserve.


I did not realize that. Obviously, as seller you'd rather set your own. Apparently he doesn't want the site to have tons of auctions that never come to a conclusion, even though BaT gets paid either way. But I might be like you, avoid it as a seller if I couldn't ensure I get to set a reasonable reserve.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Howard and you will negotiate the reserve.


Can you expand on this? I would think they would offer advice and push strongly for a number, but allow the ultimate say to fall into the seller's hands.

Sounds like that might not be the case the way you word it.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I did not realize that. Obviously, as seller you'd rather set your own. Apparently he doesn't want the site to have tons of auctions that never come to a conclusion, even though BaT gets paid either way. But I might be like you, avoid it as a seller if I couldn't ensure I get to set a reasonable reserve.


I mean I get it. If I had a stupid reserve and then people saw that commonly nothing actually sold on the site, the wind would come out of the sites sails. Same is true for every auction house on earth though. 




























I thought it was rather odd, but hey, his house his rules. No hard feelings. Sold on eBay for higher than that reserve.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I thought it was rather odd, but hey, his house his rules. No hard feelings. Sold on eBay for higher than that reserve.


Maybe, but I would have thought that would elicit a "negotiation", like "How about we set it at $19,500?". But they just shut down. The fact is that there are no E9's out there on the market, except for rusty project cars, at that $14K level. It's a silly reserve that does nothing at all for the seller and you might as well go "no reserve".


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Maybe, but I would have thought that would elicit a "negotiation", like "How about we set it at $19,500?". But they just shut down. The fact is that there are no E9's out there on the market, except for rusty project cars, at that $14K level. It's a silly reserve that does nothing at all for the seller and you might as well go "no reserve".


At the same time, they let Morrie's list an FJ60 with something like a $40k reserve. 

Another E9 listed also by a dealer fell under reserve at $25k recently. http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-bmw-2800-cs/

Might be they'll let dealers maintain a higher reserve.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

turbo_nine said:


> At the same time, they let Morrie's list an FJ60 with something like a $40k reserve.
> 
> Another E9 listed also by a dealer fell under reserve at $25k recently. http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-bmw-2800-cs/
> 
> Might be they'll let dealers maintain a higher reserve.


That thing had rust through the external panels up to a very recent time, and a massive hit to the drivers side rear quarter panel. 

Magically the rust that went through the rear windshield frame and into the trunk was fixed in no time flat and the dealer had the same car listed for over $40k. That thing had a ton more body work than mine ever did, and even though the title was clean, the E9 community beat that car pretty damn hard for the amount of work it needed and what was completed in what seemed like an episode of Overhaulin. People on BaT aren't stupid, so a car like that wont meet reserve, but a car like mine with a light bit of body work and a story would have. 



Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Maybe, but I would have thought that would elicit a "negotiation", like "How about we set it at $19,500?". But they just shut down. The fact is that there are no E9's out there on the market, except for rusty project cars, at that $14K level. It's a silly reserve that does nothing at all for the seller and you might as well go "no reserve".


The only X factor is that mine was a salvage title due to a fender bender. E9's have welded in fenders, and mine had a headlight bucket that got pushed in 3'', so to cut out and reweld a fender in 1992 was quite a costly repair on a car that was worth $9k at the time. 

I could neener neener I was right with my reserve since I got the money I wanted, but I thought it was a little odd that I had to negotiate that off the bat like that.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> That thing had rust through the external panels up to a very recent time, and a massive hit to the drivers side rear quarter panel.
> 
> Magically the rust that went through the rear windshield frame and into the trunk was fixed in no time flat and the dealer had the same car listed for over $40k. That thing had a ton more body work than mine ever did, and even though the title was clean, the E9 community beat that car pretty damn hard for the amount of work it needed and what was completed in what seemed like an episode of Overhaulin. People on BaT aren't stupid, so a car like that wont meet reserve, but a car like mine with a light bit of body work and a story would have.


The rust thing was what struck me about the differences between your car and the BaT proposed reserve. I'd also guess it's why a private party seller gets offered a lower reserve. A dealer has a bit more to lose being unable to offer on BaT again if they don't complete a sale in good faith, while an individual could see a price lower than they want but above reserve and just disappear. If I'm giving credit for strategy, it seems wise to offer private parties that "reality check" and set their expectations fairly low. Not all the auctions catch fire after all.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Only 20 hours left on the Datsun 510 track car. Keep my fingers away from the keyboard, because I am seeing a great basis for a BRE Tribute car!

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-datsun-510-12/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Only 20 hours left on the Datsun 510 track car. Keep my fingers away from the keyboard, because I am seeing a great basis for a BRE Tribute car!


Update: Sold for $31,000.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

These are cool, I've seen them 1 in person but man is it tight up front for space.

Good example of a listing (see the comments) where there are very knowledgeable buyers asking questions and the seller NEEDS to be active in monitoring, and answering.

*1984 Toyota Land Cruiser Diesel BJ45*


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> You give them the info, they write the article. The more info you give, the better you are. Howard and you will negotiate the reserve. That's what stopped me from selling my E9 on BaT.


friend of mine had a really negative experience selling a car through their auction system.
they kind of reneg'd on the deal after the auction was live and had bidders as i recall. 

makes it seem like its kind of hit and miss


----------



## aurora85 (Feb 5, 2009)

Def. watching this one..maybe the one of the last clean 1st Gen's around. I'd love to have it in my stable next to my 5th gen. I imagine though day to day driving would suck with so little power. These kinda cars definitely appeal to the kid in me remembering these new, but compared to modern cars I think the day to day drive would be a total letdown.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

aurora85 said:


> Def. watching this one..maybe the one of the last clean 1st Gen's around. I'd love to have it in my stable next to my 5th gen. I imagine though day to day driving would suck with so little power. These kinda cars definitely appeal to the kid in me remembering these new, but compared to modern cars I think the day to day drive would be a total letdown.


Here is a Turbo for a mere $29000.

https://www.carsforsale.com/vehicle/details/30231721


















I pretty much daily my 1985 pickup. It is nowhere near powerful but it isn't too bad.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-aston-martin-vanquish/

''Look at this nice Vanquish.. ''










''... oh hell no.''


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

(If you diy it won't be all that bad...)

:laugh:


----------



## aurora85 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Here is a Turbo for a mere $29000.
> 
> https://www.carsforsale.com/vehicle/details/30231721
> 
> ...


yeah I've been watching that one too..nuts! I just don't see the point for 29K. I think the Red one on BaT is much better looking and will sell for a lot more realistic price. The Pickup posted above was amazing. I would love to have that in the garage as well.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Harv said:


> ''... oh hell no.''


You're looking at it the wrong way... in the words of the Robin Williams character in "The World According to Garp", after they watch a plane crash into a house for sale:

"We'll take the house! it's been pre-disastered... we're safe"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBSAeqdcZAM


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I've had 2 different 22re powered 85 4runners and they were pretty peppy with the 5 speed manual. They are quite light and geared well as long as you don't plus size the tires. 

That red-on-red one is gorgeous.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

I can't stop thinking about this one...

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-honda-s600-2/


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Still kicking myself for not getting the Vancouver Milano some weeks ago, but I was sore about competing with Canadian bidders who'd pay Canadian dollars.


Importing an older car and getting it inspected and insured in BC can be quite a pain, I think that motivates people on in-province cars somewhat.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

aurora85 said:


> yeah I've been watching that one too..nuts! I just don't see the point for 29K. I think the Red one on BaT is much better looking and will sell for a lot more realistic price. The Pickup posted above was amazing. I would love to have that in the garage as well.


Condition is downright amazing, but even as a classic Toyota truck fan I don't think I could justify that sort of scratch...


Found this one on a FB obscure car group I'm a member of: 

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/6136949444.html










Less than $5K for a running example isn't horrific when you consider that restored and resto-mod examples are selling on Barrett Jackson for the high teens, low 20's. Please, send *Crispyfritter* and *Barry* to Milwaukee and do a restore thread so we can live vicariously through their wallets!


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

I've been closely watching the 911SC auction, which is going in overtime right now:

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-porsche-911sc-3-0/










It's pretty close to what I would want. Crazy though how quickly it's gone up in price....from $26k to $41k in less than 2 hours!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

The gorgeous seafoam 911 with RUF bits that was seen at Luftgekhult just went up recently 

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-porsche-911-carrera-6/


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Is a South Dakota title a similar tax shelter/dodge to a Montana title?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

DeeJoker said:


> Is a South Dakota title a similar tax shelter/dodge to a Montana title?


I'm pretty sure emissions is the main problem in this case.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

turbo_nine said:


> I'm pretty sure emissions is the main problem in this case.


Naturally, IIRC, only The Democratic People's Republic of Marylandstan is as draconian on emissions as the Glorious People's Republic of California. However, I seem to recall the Montana titling was due to excessive taxes more than emissions.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

DeeJoker said:


> Condition is downright amazing, but even as a classic Toyota truck fan I don't think I could justify that sort of scratch...
> 
> 
> Found this one on a FB obscure car group I'm a member of:
> ...


Haha! I don't know that I'd pay that for this one. There are much cleaner FC's to be found down here. High teens at BJ means low teens in the real world, and I don't have the kind of talent to bring that FC up to spec. 

I'm a parts hanger, and not much more than that. Barry, on the other, hand, could do amazing things with it, but I'd be willing to bet he'd likely start with one that hasn't had a rustoleum "restoration".

Also, I'm a part of that same group!

Chris


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

DeeJoker said:


> Naturally, IIRC, only The Democratic People's Republic of Marylandstan is as draconian on emissions as the Glorious People's Republic of California. However, I seem to recall the Montana titling was due to excessive taxes more than emissions.


Yes. Taxes are not so much a problem with an old 911 Carerra.

Emissions on the other hand -- there are 11 more states that adhere to California emissions standards although none seem to have the ... bureaucratic apparatus for enforcement that California does. Maine and Vermont for instance are among them but damn if they bother to test anything older than 1996. Maryland surely falls in between.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Crispyfritter said:


> Haha! I don't know that I'd pay that for this one. There are much cleaner FC's to be found down here. High teens at BJ means low teens in the real world, and I don't have the kind of talent to bring that FC up to spec.
> 
> I'm a parts hanger, and not much more than that. Barry, on the other, hand, could do amazing things with it, but I'd be willing to bet he'd likely start with one that hasn't had a rustoleum "restoration".
> 
> ...


After I retire on my Powerball winnings, I'm going to build a large garage, stock it full of tools and beer, and buy a couple project vehicles that will never get finished. And when that happens, an FC will be part of that collection of non-working, never ending projects. 

:laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

DeeJoker said:


> After I retire on my Powerball winnings, I'm going to build a large garage, stock it full of tools and beer, and buy a couple project vehicles that will never get finished. And when that happens, an FC will be part of that collection of non-working, never ending projects.
> 
> :laugh:


I have a similar dream, but mine _will_ be finished since that would be my full-time job.  :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

DeeJoker said:


> After I retire on my Powerball winnings, I'm going to build a large garage, stock it full of tools and beer, and buy a couple project vehicles that will never get finished. And when that happens, an FC will be part of that collection of non-working, never ending projects.
> 
> :laugh:


I never won the lottery, but nonetheless, I have a collection of non-working, never ending projects.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I never won the lottery, but nonetheless, I have a collection of non-working, never ending projects.


I didn't say I wasn't in the same boat. 

:laugh:


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

A fellow employee just went live with his 'barn find' Beetle, only 4,800 MILES!!

link to listing


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

This thing looks beautifully done.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> A fellow employee just went live with his 'barn find' Beetle, only 4,800 MILES!!
> 
> link to listing


Oh. My. GOD!

A Beetle with no rust, let alone the last year AND under 5K miles? Be still my cholesterol laden heart.


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

DeeJoker said:


> Oh. My. GOD!
> 
> A Beetle with no rust, let alone the last year AND under 5K miles? Be still my cholesterol laden heart.


Perfect Ferrari? Meh.... But this! Wow. Maybe it's because I learned to drive stick on a Beetle, but this car immediately put a smile on my face. 


Any guesses as to sale price?


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

vwtool said:


> Perfect Ferrari? Meh.... But this! Wow. Maybe it's because I learned to drive stick on a Beetle, but this car immediately put a smile on my face.
> 
> 
> Any guesses as to sale price?


I have a thing for survivors, especially cars that were mass produced and relatively disposable. 

Nothing against the Ferrari or the vintage Porsches, but the Bug just grabs me, too. I have fond memories of pushing one down Coastal Highway in Ocean City, MD as a teen. :laugh:

I'm going with $20K+, only because of the mileage.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Not sure if it was already posted, but this gated-manual 360 with this color combo made me contemplate irresponsible decisions. Just ended at $95.6k. 

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-ferrari-360/


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

PoorHouse said:


> This thing looks beautifully done.


That thing is incredible.

I'm liking this one too, I really wish it had AC. http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-bmw-325i-touring-4/


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

mhjett said:


> Not sure if it was already posted, but this gated-manual 360 with this color combo made me contemplate irresponsible decisions. Just ended at $95.6k.
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-ferrari-360/


Damn, remember when these were approaching $50k? :banghead:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> A fellow employee just went live with his 'barn find' Beetle, only 4,800 MILES!!


Cleanest. Tool kit. Ever. 










Lots of people tucked these away at the time, but I don't think I've seen a cleaner one in decades. What a peach!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

DeeJoker said:


> I have a thing for survivors, especially cars that were mass produced and relatively disposable.


Me too. 



DeeJoker said:


> I'm going with $20K+, only because of the mileage.


I have no idea where it'll go, but I think it'll bring quite a bit over 20k. Partly because mileage, partly because 1979 and partly because triple black. 

The Beetles simply haven't taken off like Busses have, but I'm okay with that. It keeps the hobby affordable. :thumbup:


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

DeeJoker said:


> I have a thing for survivors, especially cars that were mass produced and relatively disposable...


Same here. I saw a Dodge Diplomat wagon here a couple of weeks ago and about spit out my drink. It was MINT. Shiny white paint, perfect fake woodgrain, cute old couple driving it. No way in hell do I want that car, but I was excited to see it, nonetheless. Looked about like this:


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

Is anyone watching this one? 










http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-audi-s6-7/


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

friend had that exact car in pearl white (imo the perfect audi combo) with the carbon trim and all... with a tune it would absolutely fly, but it did still feel like it was roughly the size of a studio apartment. incredible highway cruiser though :thumbup:


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Air and water do mix said:


> I have no idea where it'll go, but I think it'll bring quite a bit over 20k. Partly because mileage, partly because 1979 and partly because triple black.
> 
> The Beetles simply haven't taken off like Busses have, but I'm okay with that. It keeps the hobby affordable. :thumbup:


Not stated in the ad but it does have a reserve somewhere around $27k


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmmmmm....


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> friend had that exact car in pearl white (imo the perfect audi combo) with the carbon trim and all... with a tune it would absolutely fly, but it did still feel like it was roughly the size of a studio apartment. incredible highway cruiser though :thumbup:


Pearl White on Audis of that era was beautiful. Friend had a stupidcharged B5 A4 V6 in that color. I'm sure [email protected] recalls that car... 



7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Not stated in the ad but it does have a reserve somewhere around $27k


Still sitting below 11K. Suspect a flurry of activity when it gets to the last day or so. 4 more to go.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

DeeJoker said:


> Still sitting below 11K. Suspect a flurry of activity when it gets to the last day or so. 4 more to go.


The reserve is wise. You just never know when it comes to an auction. There was a nice 21 window Microbus at Barrett Jackson. It wasn't an original 21 window, but was built from at least two cars. It was mildly custom, but two Type A personalities got into a bidding war and it sold for $305,000! 

I mean, it was a nice looking Bus, but what the hell?!!

Sometimes the opposite happens and cars go cheap. Too cheap.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> The reserve is wise. You just never know when it comes to an auction. There was a nice 21 window Microbus at Barrett Jackson. It wasn't an original 21 window, but was built from at least two cars. It was mildly custom, but two Type A personalities got into a bidding war and it sold for $305,000!
> 
> I mean, it was a nice looking Bus, but what the hell?!!
> 
> Sometimes the opposite happens and cars go cheap. Too cheap.


A fool and his money. I'm not saying I would pay $305K for a 21 window. But if I was in that tax bracket, i sure as hell wouldn't be paying that much for one that wasn't original!


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

fbobberts said:


> Hmmmmm....


Hellyaaaah 😉

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Delete please mods, dbl post.


----------



## texture (Dec 4, 2001)

just bid on this guy http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-m3-convertible-8/








wish me luck


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

philf1fan2 said:


> Hellyaaaah 😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Link to source, I couldn't decipher it from the image data? 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

texture said:


> just bid on this guy http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-m3-convertible-8/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, good luck. It needs the PS Michelins replaced probably, when's the major service due ?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

DeeJoker said:


> A fool and his money. I'm not saying I would pay $305K for a 21 window. But if I was in that tax bracket, i sure as hell wouldn't be paying that much for one that wasn't original!


I couldn't believe it! I've seen several (including non-original ones) in the 100-120k range, but to me even _that's_ crazy.


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

texture said:


> just bid on this guy http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-m3-convertible-8/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most BAT auctions are on the coasts thank goodness

That one is very close to me


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> I couldn't believe it! I've seen several (including non-original ones) in the 100-120k range, but to me even _that's_ crazy.


Beyond crazy. Then again, rusted out shells of 21 window buses are selling for a boatload of cash without anything, so who the hell knows. Somehow paying $30K for a shell of a car when it needs easily another $50K in work to make it even move under its own power is a thing.


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> friend had that exact car in pearl white (imo the perfect audi combo) with the carbon trim and all... with a tune it would absolutely fly, but it did still feel like it was roughly the size of a studio apartment. incredible highway cruiser though :thumbup:


I went for a ride in a friends S6 with the same color combo years ago and sorta fell in love, especially with the sound of that 5 cylinder turbo. All wrong, but so right. :laugh:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

DeeJoker said:


> Beyond crazy. Then again, rusted out shells of 21 window buses are selling for a boatload of cash without anything, so who the hell knows. Somehow paying $30K for a shell of a car when it needs easily another $50K in work to make it even move under its own power is a thing.


that means there's hope for my "collection" yet!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

vwtool said:


> Is anyone watching this one?
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-audi-s6-7/


You betcha! It checks all the boxes for me, aside from not being an Avant. That's a lot of performance (and ear candy) for the money. :beer:


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

cpermd said:


> Most BAT auctions are on the coasts thank goodness
> 
> That one is very close to me


I scrolled through the pictures and wondered about these:

What's the black stuff on the edges next to the exhausts?









And trunk lid possibly resprayed? (overspray on the plug thing?)


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

[SUP][/SUP]


philf1fan2 said:


> Link to source, I couldn't decipher it from the image data?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-bmw-3-0cs-5/


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

MGQ said:


> that means there's hope for my "collection" yet!


Your collection? Maybe.

You? That ship sailed a LONG time ago!


----------



## texture (Dec 4, 2001)

adrew said:


> I scrolled through the pictures and wondered about these:
> 
> What's the black stuff on the edges next to the exhausts?
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing those out but for 10K I don't expect perfection, just want a solid driver, a fun weekend car.


----------



## AKOEuro (Nov 14, 2009)

adrew said:


> I scrolled through the pictures and wondered about these:
> 
> What's the black stuff on the edges next to the exhausts?
> 
> ...


Black stuff on the bumper looks like road grime and those plastic plugs always fade on BMW's for whatever reason.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/19...railer.com/listing/1971-jensen-interceptor-4/









Same car that is in this thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6909071-MarioJ-s-Aircooled-Porsches/page6


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

fbobberts said:


> [SUP][/SUP]
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-bmw-3-0cs-5/


Thanks.
Up over 30k now, 3 days left until bidding closes.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

DeeJoker said:


> A fool and his money. I'm not saying I would pay $305K for a 21 window. But if I was in that tax bracket, i sure as hell wouldn't be paying that much for one that wasn't original!


I'd spend the money on this one 10/10 times over a stock one. It's just better



















120hp, thoroughly modern stereo hidden throughout the bus, flawless paint... yeah this one's for me


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

I want this

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-nissan-300zx-twin-turbo/


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

S14 powered 2002tii/

Holy cow! I think I'd trade my SR20 Miata for this one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Diamond Dave said:


> S14 powered 2002tii/
> 
> Holy cow! I think I'd trade my SR20 Miata for this one in a heartbeat.


Current Bid: $66,000

You better fill the trunk of that Miata with cash.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

CaleDeRoo said:


> I'd spend the money on this one 10/10 times over a stock one. It's just better
> 
> 120hp, thoroughly modern stereo hidden throughout the bus, flawless paint... yeah this one's for me


I like that one, too. :beer: 

That said, if it still has swingaxle suspension with those tires and wheels, forget it. That's a recipe for disaster and I like my box to stay with the greasy side down. IRS rear suspension? Yes, please!

That cheesy thin chrome moulding would be the second thing to go, though. I'd put the deluxe ones on there with a red center. That'd set off the black and cream paint nicely as well as match the wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1983 Ferrari 308 GTS Qv 


































http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-ferrari-308-gts-quattrovalve-2/

DO WANT!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

andlf said:


> 1983 Ferrari 308 GTS Qv


That dealer always has awesome cars: http://silverarrowcars.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That dealer always has awesome cars: http://silverarrowcars.com


cool. thanks for the link!

edit: you're right...F40, Dino, '66 911. :thumbup:


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

E30 M3- http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-26/ (not a fan of BMWs, but this and M1 being an exception)

2017 Civic Type R #1 for US- http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-honda-civic-type-r-for-charity/

Lancia Beta Scorpion- http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1976-lancia-beta-2/ (Must be tough getting parts for it here in US)

Lancia Delta Integrale Evo I- http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-lancia-delta-integrale-evo-1/ (Same as for the Beta with parts, and also the mileage is a bit on the high side)

944 with only 695 miles- http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-porsche-944-7/ (Beautiful, would take it any time of day over any car)

Noble M12 GTO-3R- http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-noble-m12/ (Great car, not much else to say)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

andlf said:


> 1983 Ferrari 308 GTS Qv
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-ferrari-308-gts-quattrovalve-2/
> 
> DO WANT!!!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Turbo II said:


> 944 with only 695 miles- http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-porsche-944-7/ (Beautiful, would take it any time of day over any car)


Wow... I would love to have this. The 944 has always been something I wanted since I was a kid. One day I'll have one!


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> I have no idea where it'll go, but I think it'll bring quite a bit over 20k. Partly because mileage, partly because 1979 and partly because triple black.
> 
> The Beetles simply haven't taken off like Busses have, but I'm okay with that. It keeps the hobby affordable. :thumbup:


A hair under $30K. Not bad.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

philf1fan2 said:


> Thanks.
> Up over 30k now, 3 days left until bidding closes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Reserve not met @ $52,500.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-bmw-3-0cs-5/

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

DeeJoker said:


> A hair under $30K. Not bad.


I'm not surprised, but it's the most I've seen a "late model" stock car ever sell for. (For those who don't know, which is probably most of you, late models are '68 and later.)

If I had to peg a number it would've been about what the reserve was set at, $27,000. Things like that are never a sure thing, though. Perhaps the right buyer isn't there and it goes cheap or perhaps two 'Type A' personalities start battling it out and it goes crazy!


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

That new Civic Type R, 1st off the line, is now bid up to* $200,000* - with 5 days to go. Holy carp!!


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

BAT has some great BMWs this week.

This ///M5 is rad. And I want it in the worst way, but it's going to go way out of my current budget.

















Then I thought I was seeing double, but NOPE! Two different 6 series(E24s) for sale!! Both need some TLC.

1984 BMW 633CSi 5-Speed

















1977 BMW 630CSi 4-Speed


----------



## BlackSpeed66 (Feb 22, 2002)

If 'wagon envy' is a thing, I have it.... :laugh::laugh:

Does it come with it's own P.O. Box and zip code? :laugh::laugh:


http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-oldsmobile-vista-cruiser/


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

At the time I think my car hauler was the first trailer on BAT. Seriously thinking about selling it, and everything else.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Turbo II said:


> Lancia Delta Integrale Evo I- http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-lancia-delta-integrale-evo-1/ (Same as for the Beta with parts, and also the mileage is a bit on the high side)












Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

philf1fan2 said:


> Reserve not met @ $52,500.
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-bmw-3-0cs-5/
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


This is a CS body with a easy to acquire late model motor, and a collection of cheap parts. Not worth the asking price IMO. The car isn't functional as a street car or a race car. Did you see the bolt in rollcage and universal lug wheels?


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

KingUnderpants said:


> Wow... I would love to have this. The 944 has always been something I wanted since I was a kid. One day I'll have one!


Don't buy regular one, waste of time. Slower than slow and still expensive to maintain. Turbo for sure. Just a real pita to work on.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

fbobberts said:


> Don't buy regular one, waste of time. Slower than slow and still expensive to maintain. Turbo for sure. Just a real pita to work on.


Agreed, I was very underwhelmed by the 944 after driving it.
Handled ok, but slow.
The turbo in the S does offset that with more suitable power.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

philf1fan2 said:


> Agreed, I was very underwhelmed by the 944 after driving it.
> Handled ok, but slow.
> The turbo in the S does offset that with more suitable power.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


I had an '84 for a couple years (96-98), slow, I should've sprung for the turbo!


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> At the time I think my car hauler was the first trailer on BAT. Seriously thinking about selling it, and everything else.


? Take that Seventies Black Lincoln Continental :heart::heart:


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

philf1fan2 said:


> Agreed, I was very underwhelmed by the 944 after driving it.
> Handled ok, but slow.
> The turbo in the S does offset that with more suitable power.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


A well sorted na is a pretty good car, but for the running costs you can do better. My turbo's punching
13.5 psi now, 1.9 MAP, over 270 HP/300 TQ and it's properly quick. It's just way too easy to mod a turbo to do
great things compared to that na engine. And the car can handle the extra punch.

A 944 S is actually a 16V variable valve na engine. The turbo S however is the best of the bunch from a power
perpective although they are more complicated to service. If you are going to run a 944 turbo the 8v versions
are a little easier to find parts for and maintain. For stock,power and collectibility you are spot on, Turbo S.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

BlackSpeed66 said:


> If 'wagon envy' is a thing, I have it.... :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Does it come with it's own P.O. Box and zip code? :laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


There's a Buick Sportwagon out on CL somewhere in CA I think right now. Saw it on one of the FB groups I follow for obscure cars for sale. Only $2800 IIRC.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

fbobberts said:


> ? Take that Seventies Black Lincoln Continental :heart::heart:


I think it's up to 22,000 miles.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Cayman GT4 with a/c, no options. Mileage 5k.


http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2016-porsche-cayman-gt4-3/


Update: SOLD ON 6/14/17 FOR $93,666

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

My wife gave me her blessing to bid on DeMuro's viper 😂.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-dodge-viper-2/


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

The Bullitt didn't hit reserve. I attempted to find which dealer it's at, but came up short. Any ideas anyone? I'd like to contact them directly.










http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-ford-mustang-6/


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Sake Bomb said:


> My wife gave me her blessing to bid on DeMuro's viper 😂.
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-dodge-viper-2/


We just got rid of a '97 GTS with 8k miles ourselves. Man that car is a Grand Caravan with a V10. :laugh:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

barry2952 said:


> At the time I think my car hauler was the first trailer on BAT. Seriously thinking about selling it, *and everything else.*


how come??


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

TooFitToQuit said:


> The Bullitt didn't hit reserve. I attempted to find which dealer it's at, but came up short. Any ideas anyone? I'd like to contact them directly.


http://www.bridgewateracura.com/inv...-drive-bullitt-gt-2dr-coupe-1fafp42xx1f234481


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> how come??


Wife hasn't recovered from the crash. Still being treated for PSTD. I'm still having a problem driving a stick due to losing 2/3 of the hamstring in my left leg. Travel and walking are such a big part of the hobby for us, without it the cars are no fun. I'm the kind of collector that uses the cars. Never wanted a pedestal car or just static displays.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

really sorry to hear that


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> really sorry to hear that



That's an understatement, Barry.


----------



## dunkadunkle (Jan 15, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> The Bullitt didn't hit reserve. I attempted to find which dealer it's at, but came up short. Any ideas anyone? I'd like to contact them directly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha found it on first try simply bc i know this dealer always has popular used cars

http://www.bridgewateracura.com/use..._filters=false&model[]=Mustang&trim[]=Bullitt

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> Wife hasn't recovered from the crash. Still being treated for PSTD. I'm still having a problem driving a stick due to losing 2/3 of the hamstring in my left leg. Travel and walking are such a big part of the hobby for us, without it the cars are no fun.


Sorry to hear Barry. I didn't know about a crash. Definitely focus on the important things in life.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Diamond Dave said:


> Sorry to hear Barry. I didn't know about a crash. Definitely focus on the important things in life.


A little more than your every-day bang-up. More like an uncontrolled physics experiment. Imagine, if you will, a 2 1/2 ton 1942 Lincoln Zephyr doing 55 and a distracted semi driver hauling scrap metal doing 65 with the cruise on. At the last moment she swerved and ran up the back of the car with the right tire crushing the fuel filler neck. We were spit out from under the semi as we went into a violent spin that knocked my wife out and blurred my vision. We came out of the spin and slid sideways 100 feet at about 50 miles an hour. The rear tire blew and the steel wheel dug into the dirt causing the car to flip, side over side, in the air, 5 times before we came crashing down on the passenger side and flipped up on he roof and came to rest with my wife hanging from her seat belt. As my head cleared I recognized the sound or burning brush and knew I had to get her out of the car, but she had a head injury from hitting the passenger door. I had no choice. I unlatched her and she fell on me like a rag doll. I pushed her out of the car, but couldn't move my left leg. I rolled out over her and likely broke 4 of her ribs. I went Superman, pulled myself up on the upside-down car and saw flames 15 feet tall. I grabbed her wrist and literally flung her 8-10 feet from the car and crawled to her. I was dragging her a foot at a time when a good Samaritan came along and took her to safety. I started crawling away from the burning wreck and someone grabbed my shirt and started dragging me. Then the gas tank exploded, knocking us to the ground. It only took one person to carry my wife away but they catered 6 to pick me up and take me to her 300 feet away. The laws of physics were looking over us that day.

The semi driver walked away from the crash.











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










If you're gruesomely inclined. These are the State Police crash scene photos. 

http://s244.photobucket.com/user/barry2952/library/Accident pictures?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I really love these ur-S6 Avants

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-audi-s6-6/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Winning bid was $49k


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

andlf said:


> Winning bid was $49k


Wow, that seems cheap... what do these normally run for?

My inner Magnum PI approves.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

KingUnderpants said:


> Wow, that seems cheap... what do these normally run for?
> 
> My inner Magnum PI approves.


I've seen a few of this vintage on dealer sites with asking prices ranging from the low '70s to high '80s. So I figure somebody _may_ have got a heck of a deal.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

andlf said:


> I've seen a few of this vintage on dealer sites with asking prices ranging from the low '70s to high '80s. So I figure somebody _may_ have got a heck of a deal.


Possibly a good deal, but the BaT commentary suggests that was about the seller's asking price in the local market. Canadian prices are a bit depressed in US terms due to the moves in the currencies. In the US, similar cars might get $60K for a good one, $75K for an amazing one. The more rare GTB (Berlinetta hard-tops) might go for 10-20% over the GTS (Spider).


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> A little more than your every-day bang-up.


We must have posted at the same time. I had no idea. That sounds incredible. I'm so glad to hear that you are here in spite of those odds. For now, obviously, your wife is the priority. Cars will always come and go, but don't forget about the ever expanding group of your virtual car guy friends. We're all sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Diamond Dave said:


> Cars will always come and go, but don't forget about the ever expanding group of your virtual car guy friends. We're all sending positive thoughts your way.


That was very kind.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> A little more than your every-day bang-up. More like an uncontrolled physics experiment.


I've said to you here and on FB before, but every time I've seen pics of this accident, I'm more and more amazed and thankful you and your wife are still among us.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

DeeJoker said:


> I've said to you here and on FB before, but every time I've seen pics of this accident, I'm more and more amazed and thankful you and your wife are still among us.


Thank you.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Are these Defender 110s any good? This one might go really cheap

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-land-rover-defender-110-exmod/


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Is that a dirt-nasty spintech muffler?


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

GoHomePossum said:


> Are these Defender 110s any good? This one might go really cheap
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-land-rover-defender-110-exmod/


They are pretty much tractors with windows. I feel like I need to wash rust flakes out of my eyes after looking at the undercarriage pics of that one.



CaleDeRoo said:


> Is that a dirt-nasty spintech muffler?


Where?


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Sonderwunsch said:


> They are pretty much tractors with windows. I feel like I need to wash rust flakes out of my eyes after looking at the undercarriage pics of that one.


It is pretty rusty.But that's what will also make it cheap. I could see it being something fun to bomb around in the woods with.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Sonderwunsch said:


> They are pretty much tractors with windows. I feel like I need to wash rust flakes out of my eyes after looking at the undercarriage pics of that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Where?


On my phone can't really tell what this is


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

CaleDeRoo said:


> On my phone can't really tell what this is


Looks like some kind of hole you'd stick something in. It's on the front so it's not a muffler. Maybe it's a tea and crumpets dispenser.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

GoHomePossum said:


> Looks like some kind of hole you'd stick something in. It's on the front so it's not a muffler. Maybe it's a tea and crumpets dispenser.


Or when you break down in the woods and get lonely.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Or when you break down in the woods and get lonely.


Stiff upper lip!

Speaking of old Ferraris, this thing is amazing. 2.0 liter turbo V8.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Paging Dave... your spirit child has been put up for sale.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-fisker-karma/


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Paging Brendan. CA Euro E24 just came up. Looks like it could be a good one.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-bmw-635csi/


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

As a writer/Auction Specialist for BaT it's fun to see some of the auctions I compiled being watched by y'all, enjoy! :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

PoorHouse said:


> Paging Brandon. CA Euro E24 just came up. Looks like it could be a good one.
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-bmw-635csi/


If given the option I would take a E28 based model vs E12.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

16volt said:


> If given the option I would take a E28 based model vs E12.


This one is E28 based! BAR sticker too, I can see it staying in California.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

TMH said:


> As a writer/Auction Specialist for BaT it's fun to see some of the auctions I compiled being watched by y'all, enjoy! :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:



:thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TMH said:


> As a writer/Auction Specialist for BaT it's fun to see some of the auctions I compiled being watched by y'all, enjoy! :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


Wait... You're in California. You can't say y'all.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Hot damn, that 208GTB is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

TMH said:


> As a writer/Auction Specialist for BaT it's fun to see some of the auctions I compiled being watched by y'all, enjoy! :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


Now I know who to ask for advice before listing


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

PoorHouse said:


> Paging Brendan. CA Euro E24 just came up. Looks like it could be a good one.
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-bmw-635csi/
> 
> ...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> That's a nice looker. Odd spot for it to rust though. Accident repair?



Agree, also could be failing clear instead of rust.

I've seen Cali sellers list rust and it is just rock chips.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

All the money in the world! At least $5k more than i expected.... SOLD ON 6/21/17 FOR $17,750 










http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-toyota-corolla/


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> That's a nice looker. Odd spot for it to rust though. Accident repair?
> 
> It's local to me. Maybe I'll see if I can check it out. I'm probably going to move soon into Downtown San Jose where parking is a total PITA, so I have to look at a one car solution. If I go E24 route, I need to sell the SS.


I missed this pic on my first go through.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

That's not the end of the world, just confusing. Had to have been hit, and hopefully it's not coming from the inside out all E9 style. That would be a total PITA to fix.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Stiff upper lip!
> 
> Speaking of old Ferraris, this thing is amazing. 2.0 liter turbo V8.


:thumbup: that's cool!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

TMH said:


> As a writer/Auction Specialist for BaT it's fun to see some of the auctions I compiled being watched by y'all, enjoy! :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


Thanks for your work! This thread was long overdue.


Are you the one that did the photo shoot with my friend in Salem with the SR20det 510 when you picked up the E28?


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Heavy breathing.  A Beutler car has come up for sale. It may not be a Porsche/VW, but still incredibly rare, classy and cool. What's even cooler is this thing is a transaxle!!!! :thumbup:
http://bringatrailer.com/2017/06/21/one-off-beutler-cabrio-1955-lancia-aurelia/
http://www.marreyt-classics.com/stocklist-detail.php?id=705


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> That's not the end of the world, just confusing. Had to have been hit, and hopefully it's not coming from the inside out all E9 style. That would be a total PITA to fix.


If the rust is deep enough that would have to be cut out and welded. Done properly it's a good fix. Done improperly and it will come right back.

It's _definitely_ rust. I zoomed-in with the iPad and you can see some nasty old iron oxide working its way out of the paint.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> I zoomed-in with the iPad and you can see some nasty old iron oxide working its way out of the paint.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


>


:laugh: :beer:


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

this piece of awesomeness did not hit it's reserve at $21.5k

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-sunbeam-alpine-2/

so want...

CA18DET swap... Only thing I'd change is the seats.


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

Diamond Dave said:


> Thanks for your work! This thread was long overdue.
> 
> 
> Are you the one that did the photo shoot with my friend in Salem with the SR20det 510 when you picked up the E28?


Appreciate the kind words.

I am not but know who that was and he's a great guy. There's a few of us scattered around the country--I'm in the Bay Area, CA closer to HQ in San Francisco where the core team sits :thumbup:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

This 911 is just what I would be looking for if I were in the market.

Colors, options, condition, history. A little beat up, faded, but taken care of.

Price should stay reasonable with the miles and body condition.

I'll be day dreaming of a johntesi type trip in this around the west after picking it up in CA.


http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-porsche-911sc-7/#comment-1600599


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

PoorHouse said:


> This 911 is just what I would be looking for if I were in the market.


Yeah, that thing would be great on a winding country road. :heart:

When I was a kid my grandfather lived on a farm down a long, long gravel road in the country and if I had a "perfect" Porsche I wouldn't ever want to take it down there. This car? I'd not only take it down there, but I'd drive it with a bit of zeal!


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

MatchStick said:


> this piece of awesomeness did not hit it's reserve at $21.5k
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-sunbeam-alpine-2/


Heh, my dad just bought one the other day. Granted, with the factory engine. Should be a fun project car for him.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Just found this thread, lol...will only contribute to my lunch time delinquency seeing that I browse BaT almost everyday...

Probably the perfect color combo...

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-porsche-911-turbo-2/


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

fouckhest said:


> Just found this thread, lol...will only contribute to my lunch time delinquency seeing that I browse BaT almost everyday...
> 
> Probably the perfect color combo...
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-porsche-911-turbo-2/


Already getting too pricey for a strange color (IMO). Coworker got an '02 Turbo white over black with sport seats for $55k with 14k miles. Apparently like one of seven in this hue of white too. :beer:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Already getting too pricey for a strange color (IMO). Coworker got an '02 Turbo white over black with sport seats for $55k with 14k miles. Apparently like one of seven in this hue of white too. :beer:


pretty sure the bid opened at $50k

i dont think the color is odd, its perfect IMO, lol

but i do agree - $45-50 is a good typical price.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

fouckhest said:


> pretty sure the bid opened at $50k
> 
> i dont think the color is odd, its perfect IMO, lol
> 
> but i do agree - $45-50 is a good typical price.



Color is fantastic.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

Somebody scored a deal on this http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-volkswagen-beetle-5/










SOLD ON 6/23/17 FOR $4,900


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

slirt said:


> All the money in the world! At least $5k more than i expected.... SOLD ON 6/21/17 FOR $17,750
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Umm, what? Apparently there is a market for these. Probably should up the insurance on my wife's rust free example.. Too bad it is not an SR5.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I seriously can't believe the money this 2007 RS4 sold for. Wow, I'm hard pressed to say I wouldn't be a buyer at that level.


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

Is it just me or do majority of the vehicles on BaT end up going for less money than what many may expect?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

DUBPL8 said:


> Is it just me or do majority of the vehicles on BaT end up going for less money than what many may expect?


Look 2 posts above yours.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

The RS4 had 120,000+ miles. At that point, it is a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

http://bringatrailer.com/2017/06/23/factory-twin-turbo-triple-rotor-1991-mazda-eunos-cosmo/


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Zinhead1 said:


> The RS4 had 120,000+ miles. At that point, it is a ticking time bomb.


Oh, are you one of those people that thinks cars magically disintegrate once they hit 100K miles? Sounds like you don't know anything about this car or maybe just cars in general.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Diamond Dave said:


> Oh, are you one of those people that thinks cars magically disintegrate once they hit 100K miles? Sounds like you don't know anything about this car or maybe just cars in general.


with no mention of the timing chains and guides being replaced, at 120k that car is a ticking time bomb


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Diamond Dave said:


> I seriously can't believe the money this 2007 RS4 sold for. Wow, I'm hard pressed to say I wouldn't be a buyer at that level.


There's a few higher milage ones on autotrader for around the same price. I thought they were still going for much more though.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

fouckhest said:


> with no mention of the timing chains and guides being replaced, at 120k that car is a ticking time bomb


Don't think the RS4/R8 engine has the same issues. It used different components, even if the same design. The real issues are frequent linked shock failures and carbon build up, neither are catastrophic.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> with no mention of the timing chains and guides being replaced, at 120k that car is a ticking time bomb


It sounds like you're just spouting off your internet smarts. A little research would tell you how ridiculous your statement is.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Already getting too pricey for a strange color (IMO). Coworker got an '02 Turbo white over black with sport seats for $55k with 14k miles. Apparently like one of seven in this hue of white too. :beer:





fouckhest said:


> pretty sure the bid opened at $50k
> 
> i dont think the color is odd, its perfect IMO, lol
> 
> but i do agree - $45-50 is a good typical price.





PoorHouse said:


> Color is fantastic.


I like it too! :thumbup:


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

These two cars are REALLY speaking to me:

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1959-mg-mga-twin-cam-6/









http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-alfa-romeo-giulia-sprint-gt-veloce-2/


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

weezintrumpeteer said:


> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-alfa-romeo-giulia-sprint-gt-veloce-2/


'67 GTV. Interested in seeing what this will go for. $65-70? I'm sure the non original repaint and alfaholics parts hurt the value a bit. Such a hard car to mod with it being so highly desired, even if the parts used are top notch


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

That MGA is simply perfect. It is a shame that MG did not figure out the problems with the carbs when they were new. Otherwise, they might still be in business as a non-Chinese company today.

Alfaholics is developing a brand similar to what Singer has for Porsche's, and the parts likely enhance the value of the GTV. Besides, it comes with the original wheels if a buyer wanted to back that route.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

bothhandsplease said:


> '67 GTV. Interested in seeing what this will go for. $65-70? I'm sure the non original repaint and alfaholics parts hurt the value a bit. Such a hard car to mod with it being so highly desired, even if the parts used are top notch


Alfaholics parts might damage the value for an absolute cream puff original car, but they are likely value enhancing for a driver-quality or restored car. Doubtful this one will go for $65 though- I would guess $50s.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Nealric said:


> Alfaholics parts might damage the value for an absolute cream puff original car, but they are likely value enhancing for a driver-quality or restored car. Doubtful this one will go for $65 though- I would guess $50s.


I thought the low arch '67 GTV was the rarest and most desired GTV, or do I have that backwards?


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

bothhandsplease said:


> I thought the low arch '67 GTV was the rarest and most desired GTV, or do I have that backwards?


It depends on who you talk to as some would say the 69 1750 with flying buttress seats is the most desirable. However, these are mostly aesthetic differences that are discernible to the purist only. All of these cars share the same driving feel, are easily updated/modified, and the average non-Alfa person couldn't tell one model from the other. In terms of pricing, condition is more important than model, and the pricing difference between the different models is typically modest.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Zinhead1 said:


> That MGA is simply perfect. It is a shame that MG did not figure out the problems with the carbs when they were new. Otherwise, they might still be in business as a non-Chinese company today.
> 
> Alfaholics is developing a brand similar to what Singer has for Porsche's, and the parts likely enhance the value of the GTV. Besides, it comes with the original wheels if a buyer wanted to back that route.


:thumbup: Dayum that's friggin' sweet right there!


----------



## roberttatefan (Mar 18, 2009)

welp - purchased something on a whim. Should be an awesome track toy:


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

roberttatefan said:


> welp - purchased something on a whim. Should be an awesome track toy:


I had my eye on that Evo. I thought it woulda went for slightly less than it did. I'm beating myself up for not bidding on that blue E46 M3. It ended up going for $10k .


----------



## roberttatefan (Mar 18, 2009)

Sake Bomb said:


> I had my eye on that Evo. I thought it woulda went for slightly less than it did. I'm beating myself up for not bidding on that blue E46 M3. It ended up going for $10k .


$14k was my hard limit so it was right at the top of what I was willing to pay. It just came back from its PPI and the thing is really, really clean. I'm happy with the price and feel I have a reasonably solid car that shouldn't move much in value over the next few years. 

The M3 was nice. I haven't driven one, but that generation of SMG is not something I think I want to be involved in. Had some work that needed to be done, but for $11k, you're right. Good deal.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

You planning on keeping the Evo stock? I imagine the price will start to creep up as stock examples are getting harder to find. I think there was talk about it in the ad, but was the wing a factory option?

Congrats on the win btw!


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Zinhead1 said:


> It depends on who you talk to as some would say the 69 1750 with flying buttress seats is the most desirable. However, these are mostly aesthetic differences that are discernible to the purist only. All of these cars share the same driving feel, are easily updated/modified, and the average non-Alfa person couldn't tell one model from the other. In terms of pricing, condition is more important than model, and the pricing difference between the different models is typically modest.


:thumbup:

Even so between a Sprint GT and Sprint GTV? Is early step nose = late step nose for value=?

http://www.goodingco.com/vehicle/1965-alfa-romeo-giulia-sprint/

vs

http://www.goodingco.com/vehicle/1968-alfa-romeo-giulia-sprint-gt-veloce/

I'd love a step nose, but I definitely don't want a collector. A hotrod alfa seems like a much more fun toy.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Porsche 928 S4- http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-porsche-928-s4-7/ Nothing too special, just a clean and seems like well maintained vehicle:









Datsun 710 Wagon with KA24DE under the hood- http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1975-datsun-710/









Someone was looking for an M3 without SMG, here is one that was converted from SMG to 6 speed- http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-coupe-8/


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

bothhandsplease said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Even so between a Sprint GT and Sprint GTV? Is early step nose = late step nose for value=?
> 
> ...


The differences between Sprint GT and a Sprint GTV are minimal. They consist of:

A cloverleaf badge on the C pillar
3 more horsepower
Revised front seats
Teak laminate on the dash
Revised steering wheel
Different grill

Those difference don't change the character of the car, and I don't see why there should be a big price difference between the two models price wise.

The following article from the June 2002 edition of Classic and Sports Cars gives a good description of the differences between the 1600, 1750 and 2000 models. 

http://www.southwoodcarcompany.co.uk/media/1414800000/1417301364-8e8f1cc928195e709fa100d1dad6feed.pdf


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

WTF? $24.5 for a car thats had 6 panels replaced. Type R fans are :screwy:

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-acura-integra-6/


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

MAC said:


> WTF? $24.5 for a car thats had 6 panels replaced. Type R fans are :screwy:
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-acura-integra-6/




Type R fans be like- But it only has 41k miles and it is a Type R.


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

928 is sitting at 17 where it is a great a deal but did not sell at 27.250 last year, so I'm betting it wont sell.
No way I go thirty for one of those, no headspace at all and that's not a pristine example. It's just okay to good
but he wants good to excellent money. 4 speed auto, meh. Mileage discrepancy...sure. Very easy car to swap odometers into. No way to know true mileage.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

fbobberts said:


> 928 is sitting at 17 where it is a great a deal but did not sell at 27.250 last year, so I'm betting it wont sell.
> No way I go thirty for one of those, no headspace at all and that's not a pristine example. It's just okay to good
> but he wants good to excellent money. 4 speed auto, meh. Mileage discrepancy...sure. Very easy car to swap odometers into. No way to know true mileage.


I wouldn't pay 30 for it either, too many nicer examples you can find for less than that. For where it's at it would be a great deal, but if it didn't sell for 27, no way it will for 17. Seems like money he wants is a bit unrealistic. As far as the mileage in some European countries like Poland they still roll the odometers on almost all used cars back, in US I thought that was a thing of the past, but seems like it still lives on in some places (like that Ferrari dealer that got busted for letting mechanics use equipment to roll the odos to sell a Ferraeri for higher price). Here is one that looks like a better deal (supposedly less miles, just a year older and he's asking 23,500 possibly would go for 22,500/23,000)- http://www.ebay.com/itm/1988-Porsch...ash=item361c2348af:g:S4AAAOSwTf9ZXwlS&vxp=mtr


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*

928 prices are funny to me. IMO, a 928 isn't a very valuable car, it's a neat footnote porsche but it's a discontinued line with not much heritage. I'd pay 944 money for one if i could find a manual. However, 928 owners think they own an all original 356 speedster with race pedigree and they want top dollar for it. It's a symptom of the aircooled cars selling for stupid money, 928 owners think they should be seeing similar gains in value and i really don't think anyone else sees it that way.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

A.Wilder said:


> 928 prices are funny to me. IMO, a 928 isn't a very valuable car, it's a neat footnote porsche but it's a discontinued line with not much heritage. I'd pay 944 money for one if i could find a manual. However, 928 owners think they own an all original 356 speedster with race pedigree and they want top dollar for it. It's a symptom of the aircooled cars selling for stupid money, 928 owners think they should be seeing similar gains in value and i really don't think anyone else sees it that way.


Not sure if you know, but 928GTS prices are even higher- http://www.ebay.com/itm/1993-Porsch...ash=item1c8a711ff8:g:GuAAAOSwpONZW8oL&vxp=mtr . Sure it was only offered for 3 years in US, but still for 60k there are many nicer cars to be had.


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

Turbo II said:


> I wouldn't pay 30 for it either, too many nicer examples you can find for less than that. For where it's at it would be a great deal, but if it didn't sell for 27, no way it will for 17. Seems like money he wants is a bit unrealistic. As far as the mileage in some European countries like Poland they still roll the odometers on almost all used cars back, in US I thought that was a thing of the past, but seems like it still lives on in some places (like that Ferrari dealer that got busted for letting mechanics use equipment to roll the odos to sell a Ferraeri for higher price). Here is one that looks like a better deal (supposedly less miles, just a year older and he's asking 23,500 possibly would go for 22,500/23,000)- http://www.ebay.com/itm/1988-Porsch...ash=item361c2348af:g:S4AAAOSwTf9ZXwlS&vxp=mtr


That's definitely more like it. I want to say that car was in Rochester Hills for awhile, I seem to remember it for sale from there a while back. Definitely more like what I would want. :thumbup:


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

A.Wilder said:


> 928 prices are funny to me. IMO, a 928 isn't a very valuable car, it's a neat footnote porsche but it's a discontinued line with not much heritage. I'd pay 944 money for one if i could find a manual. However, 928 owners think they own an all original 356 speedster with race pedigree and they want top dollar for it. It's a symptom of the aircooled cars selling for stupid money, 928 owners think they should be seeing similar gains in value and i really don't think anyone else sees it that way.


I'm weird in that I either like the really early ones or the late ones. This late one is 316 HP and with the improved clutch and other improvements it's a great car. The 928 was the top tier car in the Porsche line in the Eighties, much Ike the 850i for BMW. They are quirky but significant. Your average person however will not touch one with a ten foot pole and their instincts are somewhat sound, they take specialized care.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

fbobberts said:


> I'm weird in that I either like the really early ones or the late ones. This late one is 316 HP and with the improved clutch and other improvements it's a great car. The 928 was the top tier car in the Porsche line in the Eighties, much Ike the 850i for BMW. They are quirky but significant. Your average person however will not touch one with a ten foot pole and their instincts are somewhat sound, they take specialized care.


I like a clean 928, i do think they are very cool cars. I've even seen a few manuals in person. A customer in Wilmington had a pretty clean one. I told him it was pretty good looking and he immediately asked if i wanted to buy it. :laugh:
He wanted $16k, which wasn't a terrible offer but i'm sure he could have been talked down a bit. But, i didn't have any $$$ to be playing with cars at the that time.

Also, is it just me, or does it seem like all 928 have suspiciously low mileage? :sly:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

weezintrumpeteer said:


> These two cars are REALLY speaking to me:
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1959-mg-mga-twin-cam-6/
> 
> ...


yup, id take both of those in a heartbeat!


red interior MGs mmhmm 


my dad _just_ barely missed the white 2 dr G with the plaid interior that was on there last week. 
last couple bidders popped it just over his highest bid before he could get back to the auction. doh!


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Every 928 is for sale.



A.Wilder said:


> Also, is it just me, or does it seem like all 928 have suspiciously low mileage? :sly:


They do suffer the same VDO odometer failures as so many other euro cars of the era. At least they don't have the compounding problem where so many of the more desirable ones are euro models with instruments changed for federalization.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

wonder how high something relatively mundane like this goes for...

94 E420


----------



## roberttatefan (Mar 18, 2009)

Sake Bomb said:


> You planning on keeping the Evo stock? I imagine the price will start to creep up as stock examples are getting harder to find. I think there was talk about it in the ad, but was the wing a factory option?
> 
> Congrats on the win btw!


Definitely near stock. I may put some brakes and/or upgrade some cooling components if I find they aren't up to the task, but otherwise don't see myself doing anything. Motor is going to remain stock. Everything else will be easily reversible. 

As for the wing, I'm honestly not sure.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

That Liquid Blue Fiesta ST is for sale http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2015-ford-fiesta-2/

Apologies if this was posted previously...


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

KingUnderpants said:


> That Liquid Blue Fiesta ST is for sale http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2015-ford-fiesta-2/
> 
> Apologies if this was posted previously...
> 
> ...


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> $17k already. Lol no


Yah, laughable price... i wonder how high it will go for a 1 of 1 in that color. opcorn:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

KingUnderpants said:


> Yah, laughable price... i wonder how high it will go for a 1 of 1 in that color. opcorn:


More than it would cost to have an already-depreciated Fiesta painted professionally


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

KingUnderpants said:


> That Liquid Blue Fiesta ST is for sale http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2015-ford-fiesta-2/
> 
> Apologies if this was posted previously...
> 
> fiesta.jpg












i dig those seats!


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

That FiST is cool, but the paint issues would scare me away since it's the only thing that makes the car worthwhile.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm digging this Boxster.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-porsche-boxster-s-3/


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

PoorHouse said:


> I'm digging this Boxster.
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-porsche-boxster-s-3/


Oh man, that color combo is amazing!

And they drive nice too!

Chris


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

These are great driving cars, and the price is right with a larger supply, but the IMS issue has always kept me away.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Zinhead1 said:


> These are great driving cars, and the price is right with a larger supply, but the IMS issue has always kept me away.


 That is my fear. Overblown or not.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been following this clean, low-miles 5-speed SHO, and I'm surprised that the bidding hasn't gone much higher than it has (@ $3,100 with a day to go): 

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-ford-taurus-sho/










Is the market for these really small, and/or they haven't hit the right nostalgia point yet?



Zinhead1 said:


> These are great driving cars, and the price is right with a larger supply, but the IMS issue has always kept me away.





PoorHouse said:


> That is my fear. Overblown or not.


Eh, it seems like most comparable cars, in terms of price and performance, have some sort of expensive Achilles' heel, like rod bearings on E46 M3's. I'd be pissed if the cost of entry was much higher, or if there were many reliable alternatives available, but at that price point, you're playing in a pretty small sandbox.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Zinhead1 said:


> These are great driving cars, and the price is right with a larger supply, but the IMS issue has always kept me away.


they make replacement/upgrade kits that leave the cars worry free....


in other news, gotta love seeing one of your old cars on BaT :laugh:

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-audi-s4-avant-6/


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

fouckhest said:


> they make replacement/upgrade kits that leave the cars worry free....


There was a Boxster on BAT that had the IMS repair kit and a blown engine.


http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-porsche-boxster/


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

col.mustard said:


> i dig those seats!


Those seats would make keeping toilet paper clean look easy.


----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

Would this be the cheapest car to sell on BAT if it stays at this price?














> No Reserve: 1975 Imperial LeBaron
> CURRENT BID: *$950* - ENDS IN: 1 day


http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1975-imperial-lebaron/


----------



## fantomfabricator (Mar 21, 2010)

Stevo12 said:


> I've been following this clean, low-miles 5-speed SHO, and I'm surprised that the bidding hasn't gone much higher than it has (@ $3,100 with a day to go):
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-ford-taurus-sho/
> 
> ...


Engine servicing and repair parts are scarce to non existent. Unless you can find a NOS set of con rod bearings, the only source is bearings from a known good engine. The only headgaskets available are from old engine gasket kits that SHO specialty shops have squirreled away. Also, the Yamaha V6 requires fairly heavy maintenance for an "ordinary" car. The engine has two 60k mile service intervals. On the first 60K includes re-shimming the valve springs; the 2nd 60k is water pump and timing belt. Finding quality service parts have become an issue over the past 15 years or so. This is why I never followed through with transplanting a Yamaha 3.2 into my manual transmission swapped 2006 Taurus.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

^I was actually discussing this car with a buddy last night and looked at what it finished at: $8,150. At the end of the day, not a bad price for the seller.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

bherman13 said:


> Would this be the cheapest car to sell on BAT if it stays at this price?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could be, but doubtful it will stay that cheap. Usually most of the bidding is in the last hour or so.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> wonder how high something relatively mundane like this goes for...
> 
> 94 E420


damn... $4300 seems like a bargain


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Tons of good stuff on BaT right now...









http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-honda-s800/










http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-shelby-cobra-fia-289-2/#listing-bid


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Tons of good stuff on BaT right now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, man. I love that, but even if I had the $ for it the cracked windshield would be nearly impossible to replace and might scare me away. 

I didn't realize those things had roller bearing cranks and developed 70 hp. That's impressive! :thumbup:


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, man. I love that, but even if I had the $ for it the cracked windshield would be nearly impossible to replace and might scare me away.
> 
> I didn't realize those things had roller bearing cranks and developed 70 hp. That's impressive! :thumbup:


I can't believe the crazy money those things bring. Must be an early Honda and BAT tax. I wanted one like crazy til I looked at one in person and tried to get into it. I'm only 5'10" 190 and it was not comfortable. Still sweet little cars, just for a smaller person :laugh: Always loved that they were chain driven 4 bangers that developed so pretty good HP/CC. By far the nicest example I've seen come up for sale.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Epic debating between real experts and so-called experts living in their mom's basement in the comments :laugh:


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

MAC said:


> Epic debating between real experts and so-called experts living in their mom's basement in the comments :laugh:


yeah, it's called 90% of the internet.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Blade3562 said:


> I can't believe the crazy money those things bring. Must be an early Honda and BAT tax. I wanted one like crazy til I looked at one in person and tried to get into it. I'm only 5'10" 190 and it was not comfortable. Still sweet little cars, just for a smaller person :laugh: Always loved that they were chain driven 4 bangers that developed so pretty good HP/CC. By far the nicest example I've seen come up for sale.


I'm 5'8" and formerly skinny (so my rib cage and waist are narrow) so I'd probably fit pretty well. I'd love to try one out, especially in anger! I'd bet she sounds great at 7,000 rpm!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*#wagonlust*

I'm in love

2012 Mercedes E63 Wagon












1992 BMW M5

Between these AMG Mercedes and all of the E34 M5's popping up on BAT, I'm ready for a vehicle change.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Just 17 hours left on this 1962 Volvo 122S, latest bid was $7,200

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-volvo-122s-9/


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

122's on panasports is just such a great look.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

MAC said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:



$40k.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

I want this.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-audi-s8/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

MAC said:


> :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


That's friggin' cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

This looks interesting http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-golf-gti-16v/?utm_source=dailymail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2017-08-17


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

No Reserve: 7K-Mile 1982 Dodge Ram 50


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Bustov said:


> This looks interesting http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-golf-gti-16v/?utm_source=dailymail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2017-08-17


Hnnng...I think I soiled me self. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Bustov said:


> This looks interesting http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-golf-gti-16v/?utm_source=dailymail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2017-08-17


That car needs a custom-made "20V" badge for the grille. That's all it needs, but it needs that. 

It's "overdone" for my tastes/wallet, but that's pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Bustov said:


> MkII/MkIV


Good Lawd  :thumbup:


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

AlexsVR6 said:


> No Reserve: 7K-Mile 1982 Dodge Ram 50


Lovely.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

He's on here, GTi2OV


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


>


He's on here, GTi2OV[/QUOTE]

I knew I recognized that car from the moment I saw it pop up on BAT. One of the all-time greatest MKIIs from Colorado. :beer:


----------



## Gvr4-330 (Aug 25, 2002)

These are my current obsession:

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2013-morgan-3-wheeler-4/


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

Gvr4-330 said:


> These are my current obsession:
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2013-morgan-3-wheeler-4/


Yes please! I tried to rent one in England but weather got in the way believe it or not. Did the factory tour in Malvern instead and ended up renting a 1970 Jag E-Type :thumbup:.

My M3 to go live on BaT in t-minus two weeks


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

Current object of desire:










http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-alfa-romeo-giulia-1300ti-2/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Bustov said:


> This looks interesting http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-golf-gti-16v/?utm_source=dailymail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2017-08-17


:heart:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Ideal colors and spec'd Cayman S.

As these continue to depreciate and the E36M creeps up in value it is getting very tempting to make a move.

http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-porsche-cayman-s-3/


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

That is a really clean Cayman.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


>


He's on here, GTi2OV[/QUOTE]

Looks to have had it up for sale a long time! I guess it's too nice for a MK2. Invested over 50k..... :SHRUG:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5641287-FS-1992-GTi-1-8T-PVW


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> Ideal colors and spec'd Cayman S.
> 
> As these continue to depreciate and the E36M creeps up in value it is getting very tempting to make a move.
> 
> http://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-porsche-cayman-s-3/



That's a great looking example...but then again I'm a sucker for gray and brown combos. :thumbup:


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-saab-9-3-4/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Gorgeous example of one of my favorite 911's in exactly the spec I'd want.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-porsche-911-turbo-13/
*
38K-Mile 1986 Porsche 911 Turbo*
Current Bid: $80,000 Ends In: 1 day


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Sporin said:


> Gorgeous example of one of my favorite 911's in exactly the spec I'd want.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-porsche-911-turbo-13/
> *
> ...


Car is in Houston. Sounds stupid but I'd check with the seller on the current condition and accessibility of the car.


Edit: Someone already did and seller replied "no water damage. I was one of the lucky ones during Harvey. Also the car is 10+ feet in the air on a bendpak 4 post lift."

Not the first color combo I'd pic for that car but otherwise that's one I'd buy.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> Car is in Houston. Sounds stupid but I'd check with the seller on the current condition and accessibility of the car.
> 
> 
> Edit: Someone already did and seller replied "no water damage. I was one of the lucky ones during Harvey. Also the car is 10+ feet in the air on a bendpak 4 post lift."
> ...


He added this:


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

andlf said:


> ...Looks to have had it up for sale a long time! I guess it's too nice for a MK2. *Invested* over 50k..... :SHRUG: ...


*Spent.* Spent is the word you were looking for. "Invested" is the lie you tell your significant other. :laugh:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

ByronLLN said:


> He added this:


I'm good with that but now I'm sitting here wanting a lift for my garage.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

vwtool said:


> *Spent.* Spent is the word you were looking for. "Invested" is the lie you tell your significant other. :laugh:


:laugh: So true...


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Gotta be honest, not sure how I feel about that 930 being a 38,000 mile car. Mine at 83,000 miles looks way cleaner underneath and in places like the ignition key surround. I'm calling BS. Besides, the BAT ad says the "shows 38,000 miles". I'm guessing 138,000

EDIT I jus saw the CarFax report. Forget my doubt.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwtool said:


> *Spent.* Spent is the word you were looking for. "Invested" is the lie you tell your significant other. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-bmw-m5-touring/

Yes plz


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Unless that 930 is very close to it's reserve I have my doubts it'll sell. But BAT has been known to bring out the....eager. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> :laugh: So true...


After my first restoration, I made the mistake of adding up all the receipts. Never again. :laugh:


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

16volt said:


> Unless that 930 is very close to it's reserve I have my doubts it'll sell. But BAT has been known to bring out the....eager.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No sale at $85K


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

vwtool said:


> After my first restoration, I made the mistake of adding up all the receipts. Never again. :laugh:


I've saved all of my receipts, but I'll be damned if I'm going to start adding things up. This picture is probably 8 years old...


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

Annnnnnd we're live: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-bmw-m3-11/

Wish me luck


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I can't believe this is only $7,100 and just over an hour left!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-porsche-968/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

KingUnderpants said:


> I can't believe this is only $7,100 and just over an hour left!


It's gotta take off.

What I can't believe is how the front/rear look so '90s and the side glass looks so '70s! At the time it seemed so modern, but now it seems a bit disjointed. It's a great car, this is just an observation.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

16volt said:


> No sale at $85K


I'm going out on a limb and saying that BaT may have reached a fatigue point. Buyers aren't there right now. First that low-mile 930 tops out at $80K (reserve not met), and then I watched this stunning 1964 E Type also top out under reserve (didn't sell at $100K, prob would have seen $125-$150K at a live auction).

Things that make you go "Hmmmm?"


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I really don't know why people do BaT on 6 figure cars. Seems that a proper auction would fetch the highest price and the most qualified buyers.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

KingUnderpants said:


> I can't believe this is only $7,100 and just over an hour left!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-porsche-968/


Sold for $11K for a well sorted 968. Does have 200K miles though.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Sporin said:


> I really don't know why people do BaT on 6 figure cars. Seems that a proper auction would fetch the highest price and the most qualified buyers.


Are BAT's fees lower in the end than say a Mecum or B-J Auction house fees and final cut? I hear Mecum and B-J take a pretty sizable chunk out of the final sale. 

I agree about the audience though. I would imagine that people who are in the market for 6 figure cars are more interested in going to an auction where they can see the car in person and have the Auction House experience.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

choochoo said:


> Sold for $11K for a well sorted 968. Does have 200K miles though.


Seems like a decent price for a nice driver... I'd rock that!


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

KingUnderpants said:


> I can't believe this is only $7,100 and just over an hour left!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-porsche-968/



I very badly want to add a 968 like that to the garage, but I'm not sure too many buyers are eager to pay more than $10K for one with nearly 200k miles. $7,100 would have been a good bargain, but BAT auctions usually increase considerably as the clock ticks down. I think the seller got all the money there in the end. 

>8^)
ER


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

1980 Porsche 924 turbo Carrera GT tribute car : https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-porsche-924-turbo-6/










Watching this one since I used to owned a regular 1980 Porsche 924 turbo S, had it for 15 years 

my 924/931 had the same 2 tone paint scheme as this one, but had 16 in. phone dials on it 










I would love to buy this above GT tribute car, but I have no place store it inside


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Sporin said:


> I really don't know why people do BaT on 6 figure cars. Seems that a proper auction would fetch the highest price and the most qualified buyers.


It's cheaper if it sells and very very cheap if it doesn't sell. If the next appropriate live auction is weeks or months out it's worth a try.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

So much want.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-gmc-typhoon-prototype/


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

The advantage of BAT over Mecum et al auctions is that you don't have to trailer your car to the auction site at their fixed date, wait around while the car goes through the auction and possible gets damaged in the process, and then have to ship it back in case it does not sell. Plus, it is cheaper for a seller.


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

Not BAT but worth watching....

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/6308063613.html










They had an auction up there iirc earlier this year and I'm pretty sure this car, the Lancia /Saab/ Alfa 164 type with the Ferrari engine, sold then. For an extremely rare car she has changed hands a few times.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

fbobberts said:


> They had an auction up there iirc earlier this year and I'm pretty sure this car, the Lancia /Saab/ Alfa 164 type with the Ferrari engine, sold then. For an extremely rare car she has changed hands a few times.


Didn't auction. It was featured twice with links to craigslist ads, where it's been for sale for the better part of two years.

https://bringatrailer.com/2017/04/03/rare-in-the-us-1991-lancia-thema-8-32-w-factory-ferrari-power/

https://bringatrailer.com/2016/01/15/factory-ferrari-v8-power-1991-lancia-thema-8-32/


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Ugh.. no. I can't. I will not. But.. it's in Pasadena.. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-mercedes-benz-190e-2-3-16-3/










That's a very nice example, it'll probably do well on BaT.

But the buyer needs to get rid of those American spec headlight wipers on euro-lights, that always looks half-assed, so I guess I need to pick it up :screwy:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Do it


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I tried to sell my *8,271 mile* 1998 Lincoln Mark VIII on e-Bay and it only garnered a high bid of $11,250, far below my reserve.

While not highly valuable to someone that wants to put miles on it it's the perfect Concours or Lincoln and Continental Owners Club meet car as it's original except for the oil, antifreeze, battery and the washer fluid. They don't get any more original than this. It was never driven in the rain, never left outside overnight, absolutely never driven in the snow and from the story told by the seller, never parked in a parking spot at a grocery store or mall.

The owner was a Ford executive. He's the one I bought the 12,780 mile '77 Town Car from. He was going to keep that too, but got sick and passed away shortly after I bought it. They had the '98 in their garage with under 2,000 miles on it 15 years ago. I saw her every once in a while when she asked for my help fixing something. I told her if she ever wanted to sell the car to please remember me. She called, I bought it, and wondered aloud as to why it was in such good shape. When her husband was alive he would tell her to go out and drive the car for a half-hour about once every couple of weeks. However, she was not to park it anywhere for fear of door dings. It has none. Even after he passed away she continued the ritual, racking up another 6,000 miles on it, but never parking it anywhere.

Some people advised me that it might be a better car for BAT, but that I needed better photos than what I provided. What background would make this more salable?


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










It's never been dirty.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










This is why I'm not keeping it, It's not a "Continental".


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Your house is a great setting for photos.

You need either better light, or a better camera to get them to pop.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Less is more re:background. Some place natural with good light (indirect if possible). Here are some good examples - 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mojocoggo/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/teal_hushypushy/


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Is there a way to list parts?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

l88m22vette said:


> Is there a way to list parts?


They only recently began featuring ads for special-interest wheels, but I don't think they put any on auction.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Barry, I'm shocked you even got a $11,250 bid for that. I know you'll disagree but that car just isn't worth anything right now. Condition is irrelevant when you're selling a car nobody wants. Try EBay or hold onto the car another 10 years and try again.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

GoHomePossum said:


> Barry, I'm shocked you even got a $11,250 bid for that. I know you'll disagree but that car just isn't worth anything right now. Condition is irrelevant when you're selling a car nobody wants. Try EBay or hold onto the car another 10 years and try again.


Sure, thanks.


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

GoHomePossum said:


> Barry, I'm shocked you even got a $11,250 bid for that. I know you'll disagree but that car just isn't worth anything right now. Condition is irrelevant when you're selling a car nobody wants. *Try EBay* or hold onto the car another 10 years and try again.


First line in Barry's post...:facepalm:




barry2952 said:


> I tried to sell my *8,271 mile* 1998 Lincoln Mark VIII on *e-Bay*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

turbo_nine said:


> They only recently began featuring ads for special-interest wheels, but I don't think they put any on auction.


Boo, oh well


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

MAC said:


> Do it


I'll be bidding on it. Cossie powered goodness


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Just saw this car... :heart::heart::heart::heart:

bringatrailer/1988-bmw-m3/


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Renault Clio sport on there.

Kind of wish I lived in Canukistan.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Wish I was closer.

https://bringatrailer.com/2017/09/29/open-house-at-the-malamut-museum/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Watching this one closely. Great bit of Datsun heritage in a clean and unusual package:

*Datsun Bluebird SSS Racer*

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1963-datsun-bluebird/


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

GoHomePossum said:


> Barry, I'm shocked you even got a $11,250 bid for that. I know you'll disagree but that car just isn't worth anything right now. Condition is irrelevant when you're selling a car nobody wants. Try EBay or hold onto the car another 10 years and try again.


+1. 

So you were expecting about $20,000-25,000 if not more? I would have said $7,000...


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

fbobberts said:


> Not BAT but worth watching....
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/6308063613.html
> 
> ...


I remember the 164/Thema/Croma/9000 looked good back when they were new, but damn! Time has not been kind to Thema's design. Anyways, the car in the ad looks a bit neglected (fog light lens, rim center caps and door handle cap missing) and that is the stuff that is visible at a glance from the potato pics posted in the ad. I think this may fall into the buying someone else' problems (more than you can afford, pal!).


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

barrier12 said:


> +1.
> 
> So you were expecting about $20,000-25,000 if not more? I would have said $7,000...


Blue Book is $4000.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Watching this one closely. Great bit of Datsun heritage in a clean and unusual package:
> 
> *Datsun Bluebird SSS Racer*
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1963-datsun-bluebird/


I agree :thumbup: Can't recall the last time I saw a SSS for sale in the US. I have a feeling it'll be in the 30-40k range.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Blade3562 said:


> I agree :thumbup: Can't recall the last time I saw a SSS for sale in the US. I have a feeling it'll be in the 30-40k range.


Yeah, there are probably only about two dozen 510 coupes in the country and no telling how many are true SSS coupes. Such a beautiful design.

Here I am driving a Bluebird SSS coupe back to Portland from Mt Shasta about 15yrs ago. I've only driven three 510's and I was pulled over in two of them


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

i saw this pop up on the MGexp boards, figured id post in here too... looks sorted. would be my last choice for interior color, and the carbs and dual exhaust, the rest looks sharp and would be a really solid start for someone wanting to get into a swapped B

1972 MGB GT 3.4 V6



















$5000 as of today, 6 more days though... will be interesting to see how close it gets to ~ $15k


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

Turbo, MT and 6k miles!!!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-turbo-8/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Closing today... here's your chance!

*18K-Mile 1985 Renault R5 Turbo 2 Evolution
*
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-renault-r5-turbo-2-3/










*1992 BMW 850i 6-Speed
*
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-bmw-850i-7/


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

2002 BMW Z8 with 7k miles

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-z8-4/

Currently sitting at $155k with 5 days remaining. I knew these were going up in value, but I had no idea just how much!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

KingUnderpants said:


> 2002 BMW Z8 with 7k miles
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-z8-4/
> 
> Currently sitting at $155k with 5 days remaining. I knew these were going up in value, but I had no idea just how much!


Alpina versions with low miles are over 300. The McLaren dealer near me sold an alpina with a relatively high 35,000 miles on it last year for 225.

Can't wait to see what that 83 GTI finishes at.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Closing today... here's your chance!
> 
> *18K-Mile 1985 Renault R5 Turbo 2 Evolution
> *
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-renault-r5-turbo-2-3/


current bid $75k  ouch!


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

MAC said:


> Can't wait to see what that 83 GTI finishes at.



That GTI was listed here for a year at $11k. I'm guessing that will look like a steal when the auction is finished.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

fbobberts said:


> Not BAT but worth watching....
> 
> https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/6308063613.html
> 
> ...


oh my!  DO WANT!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Closing today... here's your chance!
> 
> *18K-Mile 1985 Renault R5 Turbo 2 Evolution*


Damn... That's cool.

The pics from underneath make it look like it was fabbed in someone's home shop, which isn't too far from the truth I suppose. That doesn't mean it isn't completely badass, mind you! :thumbup:



andlf said:


> current bid $75k  ouch!


That's for a car that hasn't been started in 20 years!

Of course it's not like you can buy another one next week if you pass on this one.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

KARMANN_20V said:


> I remember the 164/Thema/Croma/9000 looked good back when they were new, but damn! Time has not been kind to Thema's design. Anyways, the car in the ad looks a bit neglected (fog light lens, rim center caps and door handle cap missing) and that is the stuff that is visible at a glance from the potato pics posted in the ad. I think this may fall into the buying someone else' problems (more than you can afford, pal!).


I had no idea these existed. Sadly, a quick wiki indicates that this was the 308 motor, not the 348 motor (which would have been the current Ferrari v8 in production at the time). Performance was reasonably quick by 1991 standards, but I think the only thing that would be impressive today is the exhaust note.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-porsche-911t-targa-4/


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

KingUnderpants said:


> 2002 BMW Z8 with 7k miles
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-z8-4/
> 
> Currently sitting at $155k with 5 days remaining. I knew these were going up in value, but I had no idea just how much!


It's BAT. Actual values are irrelevant there.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> It's BAT. Actual values are irrelevant there.


Wat? Can you clarify what you're trying to say?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

KingUnderpants said:


> Wat? Can you clarify what you're trying to say?


It is the new Barrett Jackson. Sure the comments are great but the prices on 90% of the cars is higher than valuation.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

simple said:


> It is the new Barrett Jackson. Sure the comments are great but the prices on 90% of the cars is higher than valuation.


I get you... what's the new BAT then? That's probably more in my wheelhouse...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

DROOL....










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-lancia-delta-integrale-evo-1-2/


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 9, 2006)

andlf said:


> DROOL....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-zastava-750/

1983 Zastava 750



> This 1983 Zastava 750 is a Yugoslav built version of the Fiat 600 and is powered by a 767cc rear-mounted inline-four. Zastava Automobiles was originally a division of the Zastava arms company, and the company began their long-standing partnership with Fiat in late 1954. The Zastava 750 was produced from 1955-1985, and measures 3″ longer than the original Fiat. This example is equipped with a 4-speed manual with an un-syncronized first gear. The seller purchased this example late last year in Yugoslavia from a former Zastava employee, who performed the restoration. Now located in Wisconsin, this Zastava carries a clean Wisconsin title in the seller’s name.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1992 Autozam AZ-1






















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-mazda-az-1/


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

simple said:


> It is the new Barrett Jackson. Sure the comments are great but the prices on 90% of the cars is higher than valuation.


I disagree. Overall the cars they allow are unique and represented accurately, but it's the auction format that really allows for the high prices.

_How do reserves work? We work with sellers to set reasonable reserves, and avoid vehicles with reserves that are too demanding. Reserve values are not shown on the listing, nor do we announce when reserves have been met (we think that leads to fake bidding).

What do you mean by “no sniping”? It’s common in online auctions for buyers to use special software enter a bid in the very last seconds of the auction to outbid others without giving them a chance to respond. During the last 2 minutes of BaT Auctions, the clock resets to 2 minutes after every bid. This gives everyone a chance to place their bids and gives sellers a chance to sell to the true high bidder.

Can I re-list the car if it doesn’t sell? Generally speaking we don’t like to re-list the car if it doesn’t sell. A listing tends to have the most interest when it is fresh to market.
_


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

KingUnderpants said:


> I get you... what's the new BAT then? That's probably more in my wheelhouse...


Ebay. Nothing there sells for above market value.


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Oh, I loved these back in the day. I don't think I have ever seen one in person! My Father in Law had a "regular" ES Turbo/Auto, and it was a cool car.

*1987 Dodge Shelby Lancer*
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-dodge-shelby-lancer/


----------



## nick soapdish (May 20, 2013)

KingUnderpants said:


> I get you... what's the new BAT then? That's probably more in my wheelhouse...


barnfinds.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

"Shirley" steering wheel? ^^


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

Bibs said:


> Oh, I loved these back in the day. I don't think I have ever seen one in person! My Father in Law had a "regular" ES Turbo/Auto, and it was a cool car.
> 
> *1987 Dodge Shelby Lancer*
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-dodge-shelby-lancer/


I kind of want that :what:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbup: Clean Starquest! 



BAT said:


> This 1989 Chrysler Conquest is a stock TSi model that shows just under 88k indicated miles. Built by Mitsubishi as a performance variant of the Starion coupe, the TSi was equipped with a 2.6L turbocharged four and 5-speed manual transmission. This example had two owners prior to the seller, one of whom was an uncle who drove it sparingly for nine years prior to the seller’s recent acquisition. It is sold with original sales literature, two spare wheels, a clean Carfax report, and a clear Michigan title in the seller’s name.












































:heart: 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-chrysler-conquest/


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

andlf said:


> Clean Starquest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$4500 with 4 days to go. Interesting....

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> "Shirley" steering wheel? ^^


Surely you can't be serious.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

philf1fan2 said:


> $4500 with 4 days to go. Interesting....
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


up to 5k with three to go...



Air and water do mix said:


> Surely you can't be serious.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


>


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Not gonna lie, I want this.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-ford-ltd-crown-victoria-lx-country-squire/


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

2112 said:


> Not gonna lie, I want this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paging rabbit


----------



## 948 (Jul 23, 2012)

Not BAT but similar website SecondDaily
https://seconddaily.com/daily-gear/2001-e39-m5-dinan-s2/


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

948 said:


> Not BAT but similar website SecondDaily
> https://seconddaily.com/daily-gear/2001-e39-m5-dinan-s2/



wow that website sucks.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Juiced6 said:


> I kind of want that :what:


I'm probably one of the few people willing to admit this but I have fond memories of mid-80s Lancers...my dad drove an ES Turbo back when I was in HS and I always lusted after a Shelby.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

2112 said:


> Not gonna lie, I want this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone seriously interested wants something specific looked at, that dealer is right near my house.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1974 Maserati Bora 4.9 :drool: ...even if it's goldddddddddddddd. :laugh:


























https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-maserati-bora/


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

2112 said:


> Not gonna lie, I want this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Oooooh

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-ford-escort-rs-cosworth-2/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Sump said:


> Oooooh
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-ford-escort-rs-cosworth-2/


:thumbup: I was just watching that video...do want!


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

Bibs said:


> Oh, I loved these back in the day. I don't think I have ever seen one in person! My Father in Law had a "regular" ES Turbo/Auto, and it was a cool car.
> 
> *1987 Dodge Shelby Lancer*
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-dodge-shelby-lancer/


My grandpa had one of these! And my dad had an omni GLH. I remember we had to borrow it once because my dads GLH was broken and the Lancer caught fire. :laugh:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/2017/10/18/pro-street-coupe-1987-chrysler-lebaron/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

https://bringatrailer.com/2017/10/19/sharp-original-in-new-england-1983-lada-niva/
...on craigslist in Boxborough, Massachusetts for $20k. :screwy:
way too many monies! But it would be fun!

















Here's what I'd do with it.


----------



## Dan337 (Apr 11, 2002)

948 said:


> Not BAT but similar website SecondDaily
> https://seconddaily.com/daily-gear/2001-e39-m5-dinan-s2/


Has been on Seattle Craigslist for months: https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/d/2001-e39-m5-dinan-s2/6282819809.html

dc


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

I know, I know, it's not BAT, but it looks like a great deal to me (14k for 30k mile 98 Boxster):










https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/716323440/overview/


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Turbo II said:


> I know, I know, it's not BAT, but it looks like a great deal to me (14k for 30k mile 98 Boxster):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That price is kind of on the high side for a '98, plus it's an auto-tragic.


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

mhjett said:


> That price is kind of on the high side for a '98, plus it's an auto-tragic.


Agreed. It's a 10k car tops. Low mileage doesn't really count for much on early Boxsters....


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

I guess I don't really know the market for those . Oh well, I guess it's still a decent car, just price would have to be negotiated.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

:what:  :thumbup:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-alfa-romeo-sz-3/










This 1991 Alfa Romeo SZ is number 946 of 1,036 produced and was recently imported from Japan to the US by the selling dealer. Now showing 65k kilometers (~40k miles), this example is one of 100 cars that were exported to Japan, all finished in red over tan. Based on the Alfa 75, the SZ features composite body panels and is powered by a 3.0-liter V6 paired to a 5-speed manual transaxle. Following importation to the US, the car was inspected and serviced at Dino Motors in San Mateo, California. Work included a new battery, headlight switch, brake light, suspension adjustment, and oil change. A Japanese Shaken report provides a record of service performed from 2002-2015, and the car is now being offered in California with a Vermont registration.










































Now if an HF Hyena shows up on BAT I'm probably just gonna lose it. :laugh:


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

That's awesome. BaT comments sections are such garbage these days, there used to be just a couple of trolls. Now there are 13 year olds posting - "we yanks were deprived" re: the SV. They made ~1000 of them total, jr. we were all deprived.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


>


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-of-the-bizarre-Hyena-Alfa-RZ&highlight=hyena


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

andlf said:


> :what:  :thumbup:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-alfa-romeo-sz-3/


I don't get why the Vermont reg?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Sporin said:


> I don't get why the Vermont reg?


emissions maybe...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

andlf said:


> emissions maybe...


Might be. Our regs are REALLY loose for pre-OBD2 cars. No smog, no title, no problem. You have to have a Vermont residence though.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

MatchStick said:


> That's awesome. BaT comments sections are such garbage these days, there used to be just a couple of trolls. Now there are 13 year olds posting - "we yanks were deprived" re: the SV. They made ~1000 of them total, jr. we were all deprived.


agreed
whenever any rolls royce shows up, i just want to face palm myself into a coma... youd think everyone on the internet was a professional rolls royce mechanic, and happened to post on BaT comment threads. :screwy:


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

Nirvana-Alert!

*AWD Turbodiesel 5-Speed: 1992 Toyota Estima in Oregon*










https://bringatrailer.com/2017/10/24/awd-turbodiesel-5-speed-1992-toyota-estima-in-oregon/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sporin said:


> I don't get why the Vermont reg?


The car is in California.

Buy why Vermont? Vermont doesn't require an in-state driver's license or an in-state address to register the car. More importantly, they don't require a title for anything older than 2003. So if you can imagine there was an easy place for a dealer to register a freshly imported car with less than 100% of the needed paperwork, it's probably Vermont.

Is it appropriate? Nah.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

turbo_nine said:


> The car is in California.
> 
> Buy why Vermont? Vermont doesn't require an in-state driver's license or an in-state address to register the car. More importantly, they don't require a title for anything older than 2003. So if you can imagine there was an easy place for a dealer to register a freshly imported car with less than 100% of the needed paperwork, it's probably Vermont.
> 
> Is it appropriate? Nah.


I thought you needed a Vermont address but I could be wrong. I'm sure our soft regs for older cars is the reason, however they pulled it off. I know Cali is really though on this stuff.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sporin said:


> I thought you needed a Vermont address but I could be wrong. I'm sure our soft regs for older cars is the reason, however they pulled it off. I know Cali is really though on this stuff.


If you do, it's not for long. You can change the address online or have USPS forward it to you, and most likely a PO box is allowed.

Of course states like California have to have even tighter regulation in response to abuses like that. Just sold my old 200Q20v from Vermont to a buyer in NJ and their rules for registering a car from a no-title state are as difficult as you can expect.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Heavy breathing

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-ford-f-150/


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

GoHomePossum said:


> Heavy breathing
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-ford-f-150/


Oh damn now that is a cool truck.:thumbup:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1972 Volkswagen Puma GT 1600

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-volkswagen-puma-gt-1600/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Wow, that Puma ^^ looks incredible. Never knew it is existed. Less than 500 produced in total.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice Puma, usually they are beat-up not so nice. This is a VERY nice one, amazing how good they look when restored to better than new.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Pricey for an XJ but I don't think I've ever seen a cleaner one, at least not in the Northeast.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-jeep-cherokee-2/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Damn! I haven't seen one that clean since they were new!


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Sporin said:


> Pricey for an XJ but I don't think I've ever seen a cleaner one, at least not in the Northeast.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-jeep-cherokee-2/


I always wonder about vehicles this clean. I mean, I try to care for my vehicles- I really do- but they inevitably pick up small blemishes over time. The doors get dinged, plastic cracks or fades from age, seats wear, and rock chips get picked up on the front. Of course, one could restore an old XJ to this condition, but I can't imagine doing so would be remotely financially worthwhile. So do people with cars like this just lead charmed lives, do they replace faded plastic and repaint panels as a matter of annual maintenance, or what? This one has obviously had a detailing ninja work on it- but this looks to go a bit beyond that.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Ur-Quattros are getting pricey 

$37,250 winning bid for a 67k mile example

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-audi-ur-quattro-2/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Nealric said:


> I always wonder about vehicles this clean. I mean, I try to care for my vehicles- I really do- but they inevitably pick up small blemishes over time. The doors get dinged, plastic cracks or fades from age, seats wear, and rock chips get picked up on the front. Of course, one could restore an old XJ to this condition, but I can't imagine doing so would be remotely financially worthwhile. So do people with cars like this just lead charmed lives, do they replace faded plastic and repaint panels as a matter of annual maintenance, or what? This one has obviously had a detailing ninja work on it- but this looks to go a bit beyond that.


A '97 with only 81k miles on it so it's certainly not been driven much (less than 5k miles per year). Probably sat in someone's ski house for when they were in town. It's got Utah plates so it's in a dryer area, that helps. Then, like you said, it's been very heavily detailed. i suspect it's not quite as nice closeup as it is in pictures, probably plenty of little dings and scuffs hidden away.

Still though, "survivors" like this have absolutely led a charmed life.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Someone got a Good deal on a 968 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-porsche-968-coupe-5/

Also I want this BMW 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-bmw-2000tii-touring/


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sporin said:


> A '97 with only 81k miles on it so it's certainly not been driven much (less than 5k miles per year). Probably sat in someone's ski house for when they were in town. It's got Utah plates so it's in a dryer area, that helps. Then, like you said, it's been very heavily detailed. i suspect it's not quite as nice closeup as it is in pictures, probably plenty of little dings and scuffs hidden away.
> 
> Still though, "survivors" like this have absolutely led a charmed life.


I thought part of the charm of XJ's is that they are cheap and a high-miles one is still reliable. I get the allure - I wanted one back in HS, and finally owned one spec'd almost identical to the one on BaT (except mine was black). But getting a creampuff, especially at a crackhead price, is kinda ridiculous and doesn't exploit the good virtues of an XJ, while still having the bad (driving experience and ergonomics being about 30 years out of date) of one that's available for about a grand on your local craigslist.

This is what $1,000 bought me. Notice the lack of rust - there was only one soft spot on the driver's rocker, and zero rust underneath. I loved the truck, and I do miss it, but the reality of 15 MPG in the winter was kinda wearing thin.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Sporin said:


> A '97 with only 81k miles on it so it's certainly not been driven much (less than 5k miles per year). Probably sat in someone's ski house for when they were in town. It's got Utah plates so it's in a dryer area, that helps. Then, like you said, it's been very heavily detailed. i suspect it's not quite as nice closeup as it is in pictures, probably plenty of little dings and scuffs hidden away.
> 
> Still though, "survivors" like this have absolutely led a charmed life.


Even with a good detailing, my 15k mile STI wouldn't look that nice, though I suppose I could take photos that omit the major blemishes.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Stevo12 said:


> I thought part of the charm of XJ's is that they are cheap and a high-miles one is still reliable. I get the allure - I wanted one back in HS, and finally owned one spec'd almost identical to the one on BaT (except mine was black). But getting a creampuff, especially at a crackhead price, is kinda ridiculous and doesn't exploit the good virtues of an XJ, while still having the bad (driving experience and ergonomics being about 30 years out of date) of one that's available for about a grand on your local craigslist.
> 
> This is what $1,000 bought me. Notice the lack of rust - there was only one soft spot on the driver's rocker, and zero rust underneath. I loved the truck, and I do miss it, but the reality of 15 MPG in the winter was kinda wearing thin.


I agree with you completely. But it is nice to see such a clean one.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

When I think of BMW...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m5-25/



> This 1988 BMW M5 is finished in black over tan and was acquired by the seller from its second owner in 2009. Approximately 33k miles have been added since, and the car was treated to a bare-metal repaint in 2010, as well as refinished BBS wheels and a complete A/C system refresh three months ago. Now showing 164k miles, this example is modified with an EEC short shifter, M-Tech steering wheel, aftermarket stereo, and Euro bumpers/lights. Power comes from an S38B35 inline-six mated to a 5-speed manual transmission, and servicing included an exhaust valve replacement and valve adjustment 6k miles ago, along with an oil and fluid service in August 2017. This E28 M5 is now being offered with records back to 2009, three sets of floor mats, two unused car covers, a performance chip, original first aid kit and luggage net, a number of spare parts, an accident-free Carfax, and a clean Maryland title in the seller’s name.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

andlf said:


> When I think of BMW...


Sold $26,750

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

andlf said:


> When I think of BMW...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m5-25/


Sorry, lost me at ///M seat belt pad. :thumbdown:


----------



## signalmtb (Oct 14, 2017)

*Cherokee Chief*

This one is closing today on Second Daily, 6k miles https://seconddaily.com/daily-gear/1978jeepcherokeechief6kmiles/


----------



## 300_munkeys (Mar 13, 2010)

Not going to lie, I'm pretty upset I didn't end up bidding on this car for a weekend/track car. $8,200 for s52 swapped e30 is a steal imo. Maybe I'm wrong? Seems like it would be a very potent track car. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-325i-17/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1992 Lancia Delta HF Turbo

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-lancia-delta-hf-turbo/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1973 BMW 3.0CS Sunroof Coupe

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-bmw-3-0cs-10/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1992 Autozam AZ-1

Price seems a bit steep to me for a Midship DOHC Turbo Exciting Micro Coupe, but I suppose post 25-year-rule appreciation is a factor here. Still, lots of fun in a little package. I love the pics with the Beat, Cappuccino and AZ-1 all done in 1990s period correct tuning style. Probably the cheapest way to get OEM billionaire doors.


----------



## sirswank! (Oct 3, 2013)

well done backdate, I can see going for way more.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1976-porsche-911-6/









I want this so hard
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-mercedes-benz-250s/









cleeeeeeen
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m5-27/









vinyl floors!
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1975-jeep-cherokee/









either a steal or gonna shoot up at the last minute
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-acura-nsx-15/










not gonna lie, if I hit a lotto jackpot, I wouldn't order a new lambo. instead I'd build a 5-bay garage and go shopping here.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

300_munkeys said:


> Not going to lie, I'm pretty upset I didn't end up bidding on this car for a weekend/track car. $8,200 for s52 swapped e30 is a steal imo. Maybe I'm wrong? Seems like it would be a very potent track car.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-325i-17/


Unless you know the person/shop doing the engine swap its always felt like a lot of risk to buy a swapped car


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

sirswank! said:


> cleeeeeeen
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m5-27/
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: me too! :thumbup:

Ur M5's. :heart:

cleeeeen! check.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

300_munkeys said:


> Not going to lie, I'm pretty upset I didn't end up bidding on this car for a weekend/track car. $8,200 for s52 swapped e30 is a steal imo. Maybe I'm wrong? Seems like it would be a very potent track car.


I'm not an E30 conoisseur, but I wouldn't be quick to call it a steal. The car certainly has potential, but the car is more street-car than track-ready, IMO.

All that money into the suspension and they went for all-season Kumho tires :screwy:
2.93 rear end :screwy::screwy:
The wheels (see below)
Konis w/ GC are good for street, Bilsteins are better for track use

Other things that might not be so pertinent to a track car, but shine some light as to the quality of the car itself 

The paint is awful, and they painted over the rust without proper metal repair
Never heard of that brand of wheels, and honestly they look like Avanti reps. No surprise given the tires
Is it me, or does that front bumper look crooked?

The car has some good qualities though:

M50 manifold swap with Bimmerworld kit :thumbup:
Longtubes :thumbup::thumbup:
All-aluminum radiator :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Attention was paid to the suspension

Maybe I'm just revealing my prejudice against the high price of E30's, and I get that stock ones go for more, and that the good hardware is worth the price of entry. I just hope the car presents better in person than it does in the photos because I'd have a hard time paying $8k for that.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Man...BaT is like drugz. :laugh:

1973 Datsun 240Z BRE Tribute

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-datsun-240z-39/


----------



## 300_munkeys (Mar 13, 2010)

Stevo12 said:


> I'm not an E30 conoisseur, but I wouldn't be quick to call it a steal. The car certainly has potential, but the car is more street-car than track-ready, IMO.
> 
> All that money into the suspension and they went for all-season Kumho tires :screwy:
> 2.93 rear end :screwy::screwy:
> ...


Thanks for the info! I know very little about E30s and most s52 swaps I've seen go for more than that. I agree their pricing has gone too high though. 

If I'm being honest, I'm just going to end up in another miata. Too much going for them to try another car for track use.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Sigh...I want this for the unique/mundane factor....

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-infiniti-i/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> 1992 Autozam AZ-1
> 
> Price seems a bit steep to me for a Midship DOHC Turbo Exciting Micro Coupe, but I suppose post 25-year-rule appreciation is a factor here. Still, lots of fun in a little package. I love the pics with the Beat, Cappuccino and AZ-1 all done in 1990s period correct tuning style. Probably the cheapest way to get OEM billionaire doors.


Honestly, the smaller the TE37, the sexier it is...


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

freedomgli said:


> 1992 Autozam AZ-1
> 
> Price seems a bit steep to me for a Midship DOHC Turbo Exciting Micro Coupe, but I suppose post 25-year-rule appreciation is a factor here. Still, lots of fun in a little package. I love the pics with the Beat, Cappuccino and AZ-1 all done in 1990s period correct tuning style. Probably the cheapest way to get OEM billionaire doors.


this was cruising the strip at h2oi. cool little car


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I had forgotten how much I dig these! :thumbup:

The 512TR update made the Testarossa look right.

*1992 Ferrari 512 TR*

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-ferrari-512-tr-2/



> This 1992 Ferrari 512TR is a 37k-mile example which benefits from a documented engine-out service within the last 100 miles, which included a new timing belt, valve adjustment, and fresh fluids. The car has resided in California since 2001, and previously resided in Texas, Florida, and Colorado. Since 2014 the car has been part of the current owner’s private collection, but has been used regularly in that time. This 512TR is sold with fitted luggage, a clean Carfax, and a clean California title in the current owner’s name.
> The 512TR’s bodywork was updated from the preceding Testarossa including redesigned front and rear bumpers and valences, a revised engine cover, and new 18″ wheels measuring 8″ wide at the front and 10.5″ at the rear. The front bumper on this example has been repainted to correct for stone chips, but the rest of the paintwork is said to be original and in excellent condition.
> In addition to the cosmetic changes, several alterations were made to the car’s overall layout, including repositioning of the engine and transaxle for improved balance. The shift linkage was also revised for smoother shifting.
> In addition to the exterior changes, the 512TR cabin was updated as well. The dash is less angular than the preceding Testarossa, and the control layout was simplified. The leather throughout the rest of the cabin remains taut and clean. A small wear spot is noted on the emergency brake boot. All interior features are said to work correctly, and the buttons and switchgear retain bright labels. The matching fitted luggage is included.
> ...


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

sirswank! said:


> I want this so hard
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-mercedes-benz-250s/


Great car but for me the one to get is the 280se 4.5. Strong V8 engine that pulls hard and isn't insanely expensive to buy/maintain like the 6.3.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

kickapoo said:


> Sigh...I want this for the unique/mundane factor....


I like it too. It ticks off the comfort desires I want in my next commuter, but keeps the 6-cylinder/5-speed theme that I seem to gravitate towards. That 3.0L VQ and 5-speed are a very durable combo - a co-worker has a similar-vintage 5-speed Maxima with well over 200K on it, and still looks great.

In looking through the pics, I couldn't help but notice that it resides in the garage of the guy who has the 500K-mile Acura Legend (it was posted on here a while back, not sure if he's a TCLer) and has a collection of mint 90s Acuras. Guess this Infiniti fell into the right hands.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-t3-doka-transporter/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^Of course it's in Oregon..


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Stangy said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Screen-Shot-2017-11-08-at-2.05.13-PM-940x639.png[/IG]
> 
> [url]https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-t3-doka-transporter/[/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Stangy said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-t3-doka-transporter/


I've seen this in person at the Portland Cars & Coffee. It's fantastic and the execution looks top shelf.


----------



## CBB5 1.8T (Aug 28, 2005)

kickapoo said:


> Sigh...I want this for the unique/mundane factor....
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-infiniti-i/


Feeling Nostalgic with this time capsule. Based on the posters - he (or she) looks to be an enthusiast.

B.A.T. strikes again lmao - I'm tempted AF


----------



## CBB5 1.8T (Aug 28, 2005)

Dude.... I have to stay off BAT.... The Intranets strike again 



andlf said:


> I had forgotten how much I dig these! :thumbup:
> 
> The 512TR update made the Testarossa look right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Omega360 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stangy said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-t3-doka-transporter/


I was just about to post this. Holy hell I wish I won the lottery because I would buy it outright right now. This thing is seriously cool


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

So hot. So so hot









Somebody paid over $20k for this. Who knew?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

collectorcarads.com/Mercury-Custom/88036


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

CBB5 1.8T said:


> Dude.... I have to stay off BAT.... The Intranets strike again


So did you buy the TR? opcorn:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

One of only 2 sedans I'd be happy to own (Other is a Chevy SS): 

01E Euro TDI 6MT Swapped / Built C5 RS6 :heart::heart::heart:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-audi-rs6-19/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

1967 Nissan patrol, ends in half an hour. Current bid $8100

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-nissan-patrol-4x4/


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

The Patrol was nice, but I have to wonder about the parts situation. A couple of times a year, I start researching early Broncos, which are similar.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

LS1-Powered 1973 BMW Bavaria 6-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-bmw-bavaria-3/











BaT said:


> This 1973 BMW Bavaria is a modified example equipped with a 5.7-liter LS1 V8 and a T-56 6-speed manual transmission. The engine and gearbox swaps, along with installation of an E28 limited-slip differential were performed by Classic Daily in Bay City, Michigan between August 2015 and June 2016. Finished in Riviera Blue over a blue vinyl interior, this E3 is one of about 8,200 Bavaria 3.0s produced for 1973. The seller acquired it out of Long Beach, California in early 2015 and has added about 3,000 miles since. Work completed in October 2017 included adding a new power steering box adapted to the LS1 PS pump, new Ground Control camber plates, a four-wheel alignment, and mounting new Hankook tires. This Bavaria is now being offered with complete documentation for engine/gearbox swaps, suspension updates and other recent work, as well as a clean California title in the seller’s name.




























opcorn:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Well, that's one way to make a Bavaria worth more than its weight in E9 parts


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

andlf said:


> LS1-Powered 1973 BMW Bavaria 6-Speed
> 
> opcorn:


The sound of Bavarian Freedom?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1977 Lancia Beta Scorpion

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1977-lancia-scorpion/



BaT said:


> This 1977 Lancia Beta Scorpion has been in Florida since 1998 and is one of 1,801 examples built for the North American market. The car was refurbished by the previous owner in 2002, including a color change to yellow and refinishing the interior. A European-spec 2.0-liter Lampredi inline-four was installed at the same time and is fitted with Weber carbs, modified cams, headers, and exhaust. Other changes include a custom 5th gear for the transmission, adjustable lowered suspension, 15″ Panasport wheels, and more as described below. The seller has added around 23k miles since acquiring the car in 2010, and recent service included changing the oil and transmission fluid. This Scorpion is now offered with some records, the owner’s manual, two shop manuals, some spare parts, and a clean Florida title in the seller’s name.
> Originally finished in silver, the car was refinished in yellow by the previous owner in 2002. The bumpers are fiberglass reproductions, though the original aluminum units are included. The seller notes a scratch on the left rear fender and bubbles at each corner of the front hood.
> 15″ Panasport wheels wear Yokohoma S.drive tires sized 195/55 in front and 205/55 out back. The rear tires have around 7k miles on them, and the fronts will be replaced before the listing ends. A spare tire is not included.
> The previous owner refinished the interior with suede-like material covering the seats, dashboard, and door panels. A removable double-bubble fiberglass top is included along with the correct vinyl top.
> ...


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

No lie - that Bavaria rustles my Jimmies. I would totally rock that.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1974 BMW 3.0CS

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-3-0cs-5/



BaT said:


> This 1974 BMW 3.0CS was sold new in Germany and imported to Canada by a previous owner. The car was acquired by the seller in 2007 and moved to Virginia, where it sat in his garage for seven years until a refurbishment was commissioned. Work included a complete disassembly, repairing any detected rust, a repaint in Polaris Silver, replacing all moldings and trim, and refreshing the engine and suspension. The interior was redone using BMW parts, including a leather dashboard, new door panels, wood inserts, a headliner, and all new seals. The 3.0-liter straight-six is equipped with dual Weber carburetors as is backed by a 4-speed manual gearbox. Modifications from stock specs include a Nardi wood steering wheel, a vintage-appearance digital head unit, a BMW wood shift knob, and a set of BMW Style 5 wheels. The car is now being offered with the original tool box, trunk tools, receipts totaling over $50k, and a clean Virginia title in the seller’s name.
> The M30 3.0-liter straight-six features dual Weber carburetors, a Petronix ignition, a new air filter assembly, accessory belts, fuel pump, hoses, fuel filter, as well as a cap, rotor, plugs, and wires. The valve cover gasket was replaced along with the radiator, water pump, thermostat, and a custom fan.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


> LS1-Powered 1973 BMW Bavaria 6-Speed
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-bmw-bavaria-3/
> 
> ...





andlf said:


> 1974 BMW 3.0CS
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-3-0cs-5/



Ooooooh! I want them _both_, but for different reasons. :heart: :heart:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Ooooooh! I want them _both_, but for different reasons. :heart: :heart:


How about an M6?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-porsche-928-3/

51k-Mile 1983 Porsche 928S 5-Speed



BaT said:


> This 1983 Porsche 928S a shows 51k miles and was located in Massachusetts from new until the current owner purchased it on BaT in June 2017. Originally purchased on European delivery, the car stayed with its original owner until 2003 and then with his friend until 2017. Power comes from a 4.7-liter SOHC V8, which sends power through a torque tube to a rear-mounted 5-speed manual transaxle. The engine, gearbox, and differential oils were changed in 2016, and a new fuel pump and fuel filter were fitted in 2014. Since purchasing the car, the current owner has had the A/C re-sealed and recharged. This 928 is sold on behalf of the current owner by BaT regular Wob with a clean Carfax, documentation back to new, European delivery invoice, and a clean California title.
> The car was ordered from the factory in Slate Blue Metallic (Schiefer Blau Metallic) with factory side moldings (code 418). The previous owner had the finish inspected and found that the hood had been repainted. All other panels are said to be original.
> Some chips, scratches, and other marks are present in the finish, and some flaking is visible in the black exterior trim. The driver-side taillight shows some cracking, and per the seller the anodized finish on the wheels shows some flaws.
> Since purchasing the car in June, the A/C has been re-sealed and re-charged, and the system now works correctly. The leather seats show minimal wear, and the original embroidered floor mats are still in place. The original steering wheel has been replaced with a leather Momo item.
> ...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Petrolicious, not BaT but...










https://petrolicious.com/marketplace/10k-mile-1979-porsche-930-turbo




















> 10k-Mile 1979 Porsche 930 Turbo ($189,500)   By Petrolicious Marketplace December 4, 2017
> 
> Photography by Haley Holmes
> Written by Andrew Golseth
> ...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

andlf said:


> LS1-Powered 1973 BMW Bavaria 6-Speed
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-bmw-bavaria-3/
> 
> ...


I want to drive that just to act like an ass.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> I want to drive that just to act like an ass.


It has an LS1 and it's a BMW. It's pretty much the "drive like an ass" starter kit.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

turbo_nine said:


> It has an LS1 and it's a BMW. It's pretty much the "drive like an ass" starter kit.


Does the "advanced" kit include a wing and a fart-can exhaust?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Does the "advanced" kit include a wing and a fart-can exhaust?


White Oakley sunglasses, don't forget the Oakleys.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> I want to drive that just to act like an ass.


:laugh:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Can anybody say "LeMans Blue GTV"?


*https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-alfa-romeo-gtv-36/
*


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> How about an M6?


Oh, I like that one, but not as much as the other two.



turbo_nine said:


> It has an LS1 and it's a BMW. It's pretty much the "drive like an ass" starter kit.


:laugh:

The Bavaria (as well as the E9 and 2002) predates the Yuppies glomming on to the BMW brand. That helps a lot!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Air and water do mix said:


> "Yuppies glomming on"


You wanna know how I know you're over 40? 

I used the term yuppie around my 20-something daughters. They looked at me like I was an alien.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> You wanna know how I know you're over 40?
> 
> I used the term yuppie around my 20-something daughters. They looked at me like I was *old*.


Fixed. :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Fixed. :laugh:


Isn't the term now "DINK"?

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> *You wanna know how I know you're over 40?*
> 
> I used the term yuppie around my 20-something daughters. They looked at me like I was an alien.


And I’m fine with it. Kids today. They don’t even know what an Izod shirt is.  



Cabin Pics said:


> Isn't the term now "DINK"?
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


DINK is an acronym. It’s short for “double income no kids.” I had a LOT more disposable income when we were DINKs! :laugh:


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Holy mother it's perfect. I'd prefer a non sunroof, but man can't complain with how amazing the restoration was.
Link


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I don’t live the Superman color combo. A friend ordered his 340i in the same colors. It’s too much for my tastes. Would be better with silver paint. Or camel interior.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

It would be one thing to do it on something like a Miura, but there's WAY too much glass on that car for a bright red interior.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Riviera blue  https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-porsche-911sc-4-2/


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

As much as i like that 911... it's at over $160,000 with 5 hours remaining. :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

I've been following that car ^^ since it came on BaT. Up to $161k now and climbing. My guess the auction will end at around $180-200k.It's like a "poor man's" Singer, if there even is such a thing. 911sc with 3.8L from 964, Riviera Blue over houndstooth seats, 15"x11" Fuchs style wheels, 328 whp in something that probably ways around 2,500 lbs. It is awesome.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

DonPatrizio said:


> Riviera blue  https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-porsche-911sc-4-2/





masa8888 said:


> I've been following that car ^^ since it came on BaT. Up to $161k now and climbing. My guess the auction will end at around $180-200k.It's like a "poor man's" Singer, if there even is such a thing. 911sc with 3.8L from 964, Riviera Blue over houndstooth seats, 15"x11" Fuchs style wheels, 328 whp in something that probably ways around 2,500 lbs. It is awesome.


:thumbup: *NUCLEAR DOIIIIIIINNNNGGGG* :laugh:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-pontiac-ascmclaren-turbo-grand-prix/

had no idea this machine full of 90's goodness existed!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DonPatrizio said:


> Riviera blue  https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-porsche-911sc-4-2/
> 
> https://13252-presscdn-0-94-pagely.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Riviera-Blue-1-4012.jpg


If this replica (1982 911SC converted to look like a 1973 911RSR) is worth this much, how much is an original 911RSR worth? $500,000?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> If this replica (1982 911SC converted to look like a 1973 911RSR) is worth this much, how much is an original 911RSR worth? $500,000?


I'm sure it's much closer to seven digits. 

I wonder if Jerry Seinfeld knew this was going to happen when he started investing in Porsches? He owns an original RSR, and from an article I read there are only 49 1973 RSR's out there, rare cars.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm sure it's much closer to seven digits. I wonder if Jerry Seinfeld knew this was going to happen when he started investing in Porsches? He owns an original RSR, and from an article I read there are only 49 1973 RSR's out there, rare cars.


RSR's are valued around $900k to $1.1 million. This one sold recently for $935k:https://www.goodingco.com/vehicle/1973-porsche-911-carrera-2-8-rsr/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

DonPatrizio said:


> Riviera blue  https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-porsche-911sc-4-2/


Sold for $227,000 :screwy: :screwy:


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> I wonder if Jerry Seinfeld knew this was going to happen when he started investing in Porsches? He owns an original RSR, and from an article I read there are only 49 1973 RSR's out there, rare cars.


See here:

https://www.goodingco.com/vehicle/1974-porsche-911-carrera-3-0-iroc-rsr/

Jerry's IROC RSR sold at Amelia. He did very well, a million over the auction estimate.
He pocketed $22M that day on his Porsches. And still owns over a 100 cars.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

tbvvw said:


> He pocketed $22M that day on his Porsches. And still owns over a 100 cars.


almost as much as a month or so of acting when his show was on! :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I love this color! :heart: do want! 

1974 Alfa Romeo GTV

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-alfa-romeo-gtv-36/



BaT said:


> This 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV was sold new at Klein Foreman Motors in Van Nuys, California and is equipped with functional air conditioning. It has reportedly remained in California since and is finished in LeMans Blue over a black interior. The 2.0-liter twin-cam four retains SPICA fuel injection and was rebuilt 3,500 miles ago in 2002. The most recent service was performed in September of this year and included replacing the A/C compressor, tie-rod ends, and assorted fuel lines. A front-end alignment was performed at the same time and a new exhaust system was also fitted. The car was repainted in 2002, and a set of 15″ Campagnolo Maxilite wheels have been added. This GTV is now being offered with the original owner’s manuals and service booklet, records back to 1984, some spare parts, and a clean California title in the seller’s name.
> The car was repainted 15 years ago in its original LeMans Blue with receipts shown in the gallery. The seller notes some orange peel around the tops of the doors and minor rock chips throughout the entire body. The car is believed to have been refinished with the glass and trim left in place.
> The 15″ Campagnolo Maxilite wheels wear newer Delinte tires at all four corners. A matching spare was installed, and the original turbine wheels will be included in the sale. A recent service included replacing the tie-rod ends and performing a front-end alignment.
> The black interior remains largely unmodified and appears well preserved in photos. The seller notes a small crack in the dashboard near the top-mounted vents. The functional air conditioning system has been overhauled with a new compressor, lines, hoses, fittings, and brackets. The odometer currently shows 85,402 miles and is believed to be accurate.
> ...


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

andlf said:


> I love this color! :heart: do want!
> 
> 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV:
> 
> ...


I think that's a typo. All GTVs had 5 speed gearboxes. Nice car though!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> I think that's a typo. All GTVs had 5 speed gearboxes. Nice car though!


Or maybe the pattern isn't on the shift knob and the owner doesn't know he has 5 gears. Selling car because it is unpleasant to drive on the highway with such high rpm. :laugh:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

tbvvw said:


> See here:
> 
> https://www.goodingco.com/vehicle/1974-porsche-911-carrera-3-0-iroc-rsr/
> 
> ...


Pretty good considering none of his cars were previously owned by John Voight.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Or maybe the pattern isn't on the shift knob and the owner doesn't know he has 5 gears. Selling car because it is unpleasant to drive on the highway with such high rpm. :laugh:


:beer: Probably. :laugh:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Or maybe the pattern isn't on the shift knob and the owner doesn't know he has 5 gears. Selling car because it is unpleasant to drive on the highway with such high rpm. :laugh:


Ha! They do turn pretty high RPMs on a modern 70+mph freeway even in 5th. The gearing was designed for the double nickel era. Even on my spider, which has a taller rear end than the GTVs, I've had passengers ask me if I forgot to upshift :laugh:


----------



## sirswank! (Oct 3, 2013)

someone needs to snap this up for Radwood 3

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-zimmer-quicksilver/


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

turbo_nine said:


> Pretty good considering none of his cars were previously owned by John Voight.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Mr Regular's AW11 is already out of my price range.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Winning Bid: $17,500*



andlf said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-porsche-928-3/
> 
> 51k-Mile 1983 Porsche 928S 5-Speed


----------



## qwikz28 (Feb 23, 2007)

n0rdicalex. said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-pontiac-ascmclaren-turbo-grand-prix/
> 
> had no idea this machine full of 90's goodness existed!


Whoa the back seats in that car are super cool!


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

andlf said:


> *Winning Bid: $17,500*


Yes, not an s4 and aside from the gear issue, which might get interesting in more ways than one, an old time favorite of mine.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> I love this color! :heart: do want!
> 
> 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-alfa-romeo-gtv-36/


Current Bid: $33,333 ends in one hour opcorn:


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

I wonder where the 200K Civic Type R is right now.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I just love these Conti's, but the Supersports version is where it's at. I'd love to drive across the country in this thing.

Bentley Continental Supersports]Bentley Continental Supersports - 640HP


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The want is seriously high with this:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-bmw-325is-21/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-bmw-1-series-3/ 

I want this so bad. 1M looks with S65 V8 bored to 4.6L and 500+ hp. Seats and steering wheel are also perfect.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

KingUnderpants said:


> The want is seriously high with this:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-bmw-325is-21/


Even with 272K chassis miles, $6,500 is a steal for that car. Want seconded :thumbup:


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-lancia-stratos/

$500k+?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sump said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-lancia-stratos/
> 
> $500k+?


Is that your prediction? It is currently only $300k.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Is that your prediction? It is currently only $300k.


Considering the auctions been live for about 2 hours yes


----------



## sirswank! (Oct 3, 2013)

holy monkey, has this been posted yet?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-alpina-dietel-alpina-345i-turbo/


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

This car sold for a VERY good price in my opinion!
An MFI long-hood for just a bit over $30k?!
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-porsche-911t-targa-3/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

JMURiz said:


> This car sold for a VERY good price in my opinion!
> An MFI long-hood for just a bit over $30k?


You're probably right. But only because air cooled 911 prices are insane right now. 

At first glance, this car appears to be a relatively tidy driver and a stylish mild restomod with the Carrera flares, 15" Fuchs wheels and aftermarket steering wheel. But taking a closer look at the pictures and the auction description I can see this car has some expensive needs in the near future. One could try to limp the car along as is for a while. But eventually, this car is going to need bodywork to repair misaligned hood/ left front corner/ front bumper (and who knows what other body issues might be lurking underneath), strip chassis to bare metal to fix all the corrosion before a full body respray, the heat exchangers are shot which makes me question the quality and thoroughness of the 2016 engine rebuild, the targa roof needs to be retrimmed, the driver's seat bottom needs repair, the Porsche logo on the steering wheel horn pad is misaligned and is a major eyesore staring you right in the face every time you drive it, questionable matching numbers engine/transmission. etc/ There is a seller buyback guarantee if a COA determines it's not a matching numbers car, but why not just confirm this to begin with? Again, the seller's actions raise more doubts about the overall car. I suspect it is a decent 10 footer but that this is a car that is quickly tumbling down the hill towards #4- or #5+ condition. 

The biggest problem with this car is that the $33,100 selling price is just an invitation to spend another $50k or more on restoration just to keep enjoying it. The car won't stay in it's current condition indefinitely, so money will have to be spent. The question is just how much, how quickly, in what order, whether it's worth doing it piecemeal or all at once, and just how far you want to take it. As we all know, you can "restore" a car for $20k but to bring it up to #1 condition might require an additional $100k to get all the details correct. And it might mean being without your beloved Targa for 2 years or more while the work gets done. That's a lot of opportunity cost right there. $33k buys a really nice 996/987 or a decent 997.1. $80k total investment opens up even more options. At $80k I'd have to ask myself just how bad I want to drive an air cooled 911 Targa.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

sirswank! said:


> holy monkey, has this been posted yet?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-alpina-dietel-alpina-345i-turbo/


That's gotta be one nose-heavy b***h.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> You're probably right. But only because air cooled 911 prices are insane right now.
> 
> At first glance, this car appears to be a relatively tidy driver and a stylish mild restomod with the Carrera flares, 15" Fuchs wheels and aftermarket steering wheel. But taking a closer look at the pictures and the auction description I can see this car has some expensive needs in the near future. One could try to limp the car along as is for a while. But eventually, this car is going to need bodywork to repair misaligned hood/ left front corner/ front bumper (and who knows what other body issues might be lurking underneath), strip chassis to bare metal to fix all the corrosion before a full body respray, the heat exchangers are shot which makes me question the quality and thoroughness of the 2016 engine rebuild, the targa roof needs to be retrimmed, the driver's seat bottom needs repair, the Porsche logo on the steering wheel horn pad is misaligned and is a major eyesore staring you right in the face every time you drive it, questionable matching numbers engine/transmission. etc/ There is a seller buyback guarantee if a COA determines it's not a matching numbers car, but why not just confirm this to begin with? Again, the seller's actions raise more doubts about the overall car. I suspect it is a decent 10 footer but that this is a car that is quickly tumbling down the hill towards #4- or #5+ condition.
> 
> The biggest problem with this car is that the $33,100 selling price is just an invitation to spend another $50k or more on restoration just to keep enjoying it. The car won't stay in it's current condition indefinitely, so money will have to be spent. The question is just how much, how quickly, in what order, whether it's worth doing it piecemeal or all at once, and just how far you want to take it. As we all know, you can "restore" a car for $20k but to bring it up to #1 condition might require an additional $100k to get all the details correct. And it might mean being without your beloved Targa for 2 years or more while the work gets done. That's a lot of opportunity cost right there. $33k buys a really nice 996/987 or a decent 997.1. $80k total investment opens up even more options. At $80k I'd have to ask myself just how bad I want to drive an air cooled 911 Targa.


Good points! Maybe it's just because I'm used to buying Porsches that are solid underneath and are 'drivers' on their paint finish. This one might be the opposite. Also it's not a good idea to sell a Porsche in the winter. For my 911, I'm going to fix it up all the details other than paint this winter/spring and either keep it or sell it. Solid chassis gives me that option


----------



## indymcsc (Aug 13, 2007)

This thing is amazing!!!! I would say at least $500K


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Sump said:


>


This listing serves as my annual reminder of just how egregiously this car breaks every styling convention. And it's great because of it. :thumbup:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> At first glance, this car appears to be a relatively tidy driver and a stylish mild restomod with the Carrera flares, 15" Fuchs wheels and aftermarket steering wheel. But taking a closer look at the pictures and the auction description I can see this car has some expensive needs in the near future. One could try to limp the car along as is for a while. But eventually, this car is going to need bodywork to repair misaligned hood/ left front corner/ front bumper (and who knows what other body issues might be lurking underneath), strip chassis to bare metal to fix all the corrosion before a full body respray, the heat exchangers are shot which makes me question the quality and thoroughness of the 2016 engine rebuild, the targa roof needs to be retrimmed, the driver's seat bottom needs repair, the Porsche logo on the steering wheel horn pad is misaligned and is a major eyesore staring you right in the face every time you drive it, questionable matching numbers engine/transmission. etc/ There is a seller buyback guarantee if a COA determines it's not a matching numbers car, but why not just confirm this to begin with? Again, the seller's actions raise more doubts about the overall car. I suspect it is a decent 10 footer but that this is a car that is quickly tumbling down the hill towards #4- or #5+ condition.


I noticed the same things which ultimately made me conclude it's just not an honest car. Minor details like new targa top, replacing the steering wheel with something period correct, and the perished heat exchangers, etc. are easy fixes but I'm more concerned with how the body got so misaligned (wrecked car). No thanks. Back to the heat exchangers I have a busted one on my 356 and was able to fix it for free...I disconnected both and capped them. Totally unnecessary on a weekend car and actually I've driven in 20 degree weather and been perfectly fine in the car thanks to it's large greenhouse.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1969 Lancia Fulvia 1.3S

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-lancia-fulvia-2/









































BaT said:


> This 1969 Lancia Fulvia 1.3S was acquired by the seller in 2017 and was previously owned by a collector on the East coast. This example is finished in green with a yellow and blue stripe running down the center of the car, and features various Lancia HF and TGB stickers. Power comes from a 1.3L narrow-angle V4 engine backed by a 4-speed manual transmission, and the car received an oil change shortly after it was acquired by the seller. Some updated upholstery is noted by the seller, and the car is now offered for sale carrying a clean Illinois title in the seller’s name.
> Currently finished in green with a yellow and blue stripe, the seller believes that the car has been repainted in the past and describes the current finish as driver-quality. Multiple HF and TGB stickers are present on the fenders and rear apron, and various paint imperfections have been detailed in the gallery.
> The front grille has inconsistent spacing between the horizontal grille slats, and the driver’s window has a small chip present at the top of the glass. The silver 14″ alloy wheels are mounted with 175/70 tires.
> The interior is trimmed in tan fabric, and the seller notes that some upholstery work appears to have been performed in the past. Slight discoloration can be seen on the edges of the headliner.
> ...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Minty fresh 38k-Mile 1979 Volkswagen Scirocco 4-Speed :what:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-volkswagen-scirocco-4/


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

andlf said:


>


Wow, that 1979 EFI was ahead of it's time. Looks like all modern EFI counterparts.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GolfTango said:


> Wow, that 1979 EFI was ahead of it's time. Looks like all modern EFI counterparts.


That's not EFI but CIS. All mechanical stuff.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> Wow, that 1979 EFI was ahead of it's time. Looks like all modern EFI counterparts.





LT1M21Stingray said:


> That's not EFI but CIS. All mechanical stuff.


'zakly. 

CIS (or Bosch K-Jetronic) is the Continuous Injection System that uses all of the parts of a carb and scatters them around the engine bay. The throttle plate is the throttle plate, the air metering plate is the slide, and the piston in the fuel distributor is the needle. The shims in the distributor are similar to the jets. Finally, the injectors perform the fuel delivery function remote to the slide, needle, and main jet. 

I absolutely adore CIS, mostly because I know how it works. If you have never had a carb apart, it's a complete mystery.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

atomicalex said:


> CIS (or Bosch K-Jetronic) is the Continuous Injection System that uses all of the parts of a carb and *scatters them around the engine bay*.


:laugh:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

atomicalex said:


> CIS (or Bosch K-Jetronic) is the Continuous Injection System that uses all of the parts of a carb and scatters them around the engine bay. The throttle plate is the throttle plate, the air metering plate is the slide, and the piston in the fuel distributor is the needle. The shims in the distributor are similar to the jets. Finally, the injectors perform the fuel delivery function remote to the slide, needle, and main jet.
> 
> I absolutely adore CIS, mostly because I know how it works. If you have never had a carb apart, it's a complete mystery.


I've worked on carbs and I can appreciate how advanced CIS/K-jet was in its time...

..but I despise it in my 16v because it this point this s**t's just OLD, and replacement parts are either $ used, $$$$ new, or NLA. If swapping to Digifant wasn't also a cluster, I would probably do that, but I'm just waiting for CIS to kick the bucket so I can use it as an excuse to swap in the VR6. It's completely non-sensical from a weight perspective, but I don't like messing around with fuel delivery.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

If you really want to see EFI ahead of its time then look no further than the 1968 VW Type III and shortly thereafter the '68 Volvo. They used what was then simply called "Jetronic", but later was amended to "L Jetronic" as new systems came out.










The funny part? I uses mechanical points in the base of the distributor to switch it as well as regular point trigger ignition. The injection points very rarely needed servicing, though.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stevo12 said:


> I've worked on carbs and I can appreciate how advanced CIS/K-jet was in its time...
> 
> ..but I despise it in my 16v because it this point this s**t's just OLD, and replacement parts are either $ used, $$$$ new, or NLA. If swapping to Digifant wasn't also a cluster, I would probably do that, but I'm just waiting for CIS to kick the bucket so I can use it as an excuse to swap in the VR6. It's completely non-sensical from a weight perspective, but I don't like messing around with fuel delivery.


You sound like a Type III guy justifying a carburetor swap. :laugh: This isn't a slight on you, just an observation. :beer:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Air and water do mix said:


> You sound like a Type III guy justifying a carburetor swap. :laugh: This isn't a slight on you, just an observation. :beer:


Ha, none taken. Carbs and I have a complicated relationship. My first car was a '87 Jeep Wrangler w/ the carb'd 4.2. Still had the original computer-controlled Carter BBD. Could never cold start on the first try, but always started eventually. Never really wanted to tinker with it, as I was very green to car mechanicals at the time. I was thankful that the PO (my cousin's wife) took good care of it and kept it in good running shape.

Then I got into UJM's in college. Started off slow w/ a 2-cylinder GS450, but then decided I wanted a 4-cylinder bike, and had a slew of bikes, each with 4 individual carbs. Each one by itself was simple, but syncing them together to get them to run right, especially when tuned, was a pain because they were all CV carbs. My current bike is STILL a 4-carb bike, but I don't dare tune or touch it. The guy I bought it from 2 years ago had the carbs rebuilt and sync'd professionally for $1,000 so I've just been maintaining them in hopes of not having to touch them for a while.

I was gearing myself up to learn the more simple craft of re-tuning the 2-barrel in my BIL's 289 Mustang this summer, but lo and behold that sumbitch fired right up and ran (almost) perfectly after sitting for over 6 years.

So basically, I've just subjected myself to the worst of the worst right off the bat, and haven't allowed myself to experience the more simple pleasures in life like a good ol' Q-jet or Motorcraft carb. It's kind of like how I taught myself how to weld - went right for the TIG machine, didn't learn MIG/stick until much later.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> If you really want to see EFI ahead of its time then look no further than the 1968 VW Type III and shortly thereafter the '68 Volvo. They used what was then simply called "Jetronic", but later was amended to "L Jetronic" as new systems came out.
> 
> The funny part? I uses mechanical points in the base of the distributor to switch it as well as regular point trigger ignition. The injection points very rarely needed servicing, though.


I was thinking type 3s used D-jetronic, but not you have me wondering what the difference is between D-jet and L-jet...


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stromaluski said:


> I was thinking type 3s used D-jetronic, but not you have me wondering what the difference is between D-jet and L-jet...


D-jet used a pressure sensor to calculate how much air there was in the manifold, and thus the fuel needed

L-jet used a flap (vane-type air flow meter) to calculate how much air there was going into the manifold, and thus the fuel needed

Think MAP- vs. MAF-based systems in use today. D-jet and L-jet were basically the ancestors of those types of systems.


edit: D-jet was the original Jetronic, and was later amended to "D-Jetronic" when L-jet hit the market in the 70s. My cousin's 914 had the Type 4 engine w/ L-jet


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> I was thinking type 3s used D-jetronic, but not you have me wondering what the difference is between D-jet and L-jet...


D-oh! My mistake. Damn, it's been a while. :beer:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stevo12 said:


> Ha, none taken. Carbs and I have a complicated relationship. My first car was a '87 Jeep Wrangler w/ the carb'd 4.2. Still had the original computer-controlled Carter BBD. Could never cold start on the first try, but always started eventually. Never really wanted to tinker with it, as I was very green to car mechanicals at the time. I was thankful that the PO (my cousin's wife) took good care of it and kept it in good running shape.
> 
> Then I got into UJM's in college. Started off slow w/ a 2-cylinder GS450, but then decided I wanted a 4-cylinder bike, and had a slew of bikes, each with 4 individual carbs. Each one by itself was simple, but syncing them together to get them to run right, especially when tuned, was a pain because they were all CV carbs. My current bike is STILL a 4-carb bike, but I don't dare tune or touch it. The guy I bought it from 2 years ago had the carbs rebuilt and sync'd professionally for $1,000 so I've just been maintaining them in hopes of not having to touch them for a while.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I've never sync'd bike carbs, but with Webers and Dellortos it's not too tough if you know the sequence and have a good flow meter. (Or a good ear and a piece of hose!) 

Quadrajets are out of my knowledge base, but as I understand it if you're not familiar with them you hate them, but the guys who understand them can tune them to run really well. That's a lot like the D-Jetronic guys, too. 

I can't believe I said "L-Jetronic previously. I am shamed. :banghead:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Air and water do mix said:


> Quadrajets are out of my knowledge base, but as I understand it if you're not familiar with them you hate them, but the guys who understand them can tune them to run really well. That's a lot like the D-Jetronic guys, too


It's funny, that's what they say about CIS, too. But again, the achilles heel of those is that the components themselves are just OLD.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That's not EFI but CIS. All mechanical stuff.


The more you know, thanks!

$1900 and four hours left!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-mercedes-benz-300d-turbo-5/


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> You sound like a Type III guy justifying a carburetor swap. :laugh: This isn't a slight on you, just an observation. :beer:


He's not wrong, though.

CIS was a pain in the ass 10-15 years ago. It's much worse now that the wiring harnesses are all heat cycled to death, critical components are NLA, and quite frankly very few people can tune them to run right even when all of the components are 100% and there are no vacuum leaks anywhere.

I'd not own another CIS-equipped car at this point unless I knew everything was close to new. I'd much rather replace that with MegaSquirt+Spark and enjoy much greater tuning potential and better drivability.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Numbersix said:


> He's not wrong, though.
> 
> CIS was a pain in the ass 10-15 years ago. It's much worse now that the wiring harnesses are all heat cycled to death, critical components are NLA, and quite frankly very few people can tune them to run right even when all of the components are 100% and there are no vacuum leaks anywhere.
> 
> I'd not own another CIS-equipped car at this point unless I knew everything was close to new. I'd much rather replace that with MegaSquirt+Spark and enjoy much greater tuning potential and better drivability.


To add insult to injury in my Mk2, the previous owner converted the car over to US-spec wiring when he swapped in the 1.8 16v. Hackery happened to mate it to my 1991 bodyshell, which was originally CE2. Thankfully I retained all the CE2 wiring from '92 parts car (but not the Digi stuff, sadly), and most of the wiring from my Mk3 donor car, which is also quite similar. So, this winter, more hackery will ensue to reverse the PO's wiring, and install Stevo2 wiring, mating the CIS-E harness from the 16v to CE2.

I've been mulling over options with a friend of mine who has a Mk2 GLI with a rats nest of engine wiring. He's trying to find an intact harness, which is proving to be difficult. He's also got a Mk2 GTI 8v and an ABF sitting in his garage, so we're thinking we might just take the Digi stuff off the 8v and put it on the GLI to solve the wiring problem.

What was the thread topic again? My bad for the hijack :beer:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

2004 Beck 550RS Spyder

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-beck-550rs-spyder-4/












BaT said:


> This 2004 Beck 550RS Spyder is powered by a 2165cc Gene Berg Type 1 flat-four, which is paired to an inverted four-speed manual transaxle. The seller states that he is the first registered owner, and that he has driven this example less than 1,000 miles since acquiring it two years ago. Finished in metallic silver over a red interior, the car is equipped with four-wheel disc brakes, wide five wheels, a helmet fairing, front oil cooler grille, center-fill fuel tank, and leather bonnet straps. An attached California VIN sticker indicates that the car has been assigned a SB-100 Sequence number. This Beck Spyder is now being offered with an extra set of wheels and a clear California title in the seller’s name.
> The body features a full windscreen with electric wipers and optional clear front turn signal lenses. Two sets of wide five wheels are included with the with the sale. One is finished in chrome, and the other in silver as shown above. Four-wheel disc brakes are hidden behind a set of simulated aluminum drums.
> A matching removable helmet fairing and full tonneau cover are included with the sale. Minor cosmetic issues on the body include a small scratch on the driver’s side of the cowl, as well as some crazing near the fuel filler.
> The interior features red leather seats with matching floor covering and a set of lap belts. A Nardi-style wheel and matching shift knob compliment a set of period gauges. 976 miles are currently shown on the odometer, which represents the mileage covered since the build was completed
> The Volkswagen Type 1 flat-four has been increased to 2165cc with a kit from Gene Berg. The engine is equipped with dual carburetors and an unmuffled center-outlet exhaust, while an inverted four-speed transaxle delivers power to the rear wheels. The California VIN sticker can be seen in the gallery below, and the car is titled under the SB-100 rule as a 1955 Porsche.

























































Sweet Rep! :thumbup:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

A girl I dated, her dad has a Beck. He let me drive it a few times. :beer:

Actual car:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> A girl I dated, her dad has a Beck. He let me drive it a few times. :beer:
> 
> Actual car:


Cool, I bet it is definitely fun to drive. 

That Beck GTS (904 Rep I assume) in that pic is sweet too. :thumbup:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Stevo12 said:


> D-jet used a pressure sensor to calculate how much air there was in the manifold, and thus the fuel needed
> 
> L-jet used a flap (vane-type air flow meter) to calculate how much air there was going into the manifold, and thus the fuel needed
> 
> ...


Good info! Thanks!



Air and water do mix said:


> Interesting. I've never sync'd bike carbs, but with Webers and Dellortos it's not too tough if you know the sequence and have a good flow meter. (Or a good ear and a piece of hose!)
> 
> Quadrajets are out of my knowledge base, but as I understand it if you're not familiar with them you hate them, but the guys who understand them can tune them to run really well. That's a lot like the D-Jetronic guys, too.
> 
> I can't believe I said "L-Jetronic previously. I am shamed. :banghead:


I've never used the ear/piece of hose method of syncing carbs before. Always heard that if I was going to do that, I better make sure the engine isn't going to backfire through the carb. :laugh:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

andlf said:


> Cool, I bet it is definitely fun to drive.
> 
> That Beck GTS (904 Rep I assume) in that pic is sweet too. :thumbup:


Can't forget the original Shogun driven out by Chuck Beck himself. :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> A girl I dated, her dad has a Beck. He let me drive it a few times. :beer:
> 
> Actual car:


Nice. A friend built one for a guy. He used a Porsche Super 90 engine and 356 transmission as the drivetrain. I didn't get to drive it, though.  I'd bet it is indeed a riot!



TooFitToQuit said:


> Can't forget the original Shogun driven out by Chuck Beck himself. :thumbup:


Yassssss. Car and Driver noted that in order to build one he had to buy a complete Festiva and a complete Taurus SHO and remove the engines, as Ford wouldn't sell him the engine/trans assembly separately. It probably had to do with low-volume production for the SHO.

They also said that there was no truth to the rumor that he put the Festiva engines back into the Taurus and named them "Slogun". :laugh:




Stromaluski said:


> I've never used the ear/piece of hose method of syncing carbs before. Always heard that if I was going to do that, I better make sure the engine isn't going to backfire through the carb. :laugh:


And that's why I have the sync tool!  











Okay, not really. I've never tried it with the hose, but with one of those why would I?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yassssss. Car and Driver noted that in order to build one he had to buy a complete Festiva and a complete Taurus SHO and remove the engines, as Ford wouldn't sell him the engine/trans assembly separately. It probably had to do with low-volume production for the SHO.
> 
> They also said that there was no truth to the rumor that he put the Festiva engines back into the Taurus and named them "Slogun". :laugh:


Beck's an interesting guy. He's brought out his Lambo bike a few times too.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh yeah! I know of those. :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tiva-SHOGUN-road-test&p=59577168#post59577168



andlf said:


>


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

andlf said:


> 2004 Beck 550RS Spyder
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-beck-550rs-spyder-4/
> 
> An attached California VIN sticker indicates that the car has been assigned a SB-100 Sequence number


The problem with smog check exempt kit cars like this is they typically command a significant premium. But it's only worth that premium to CA buyers. So the market is artificially limited. Unfortunately, CA have created a vast bureaucracy to deal with the tiny exceptions to the rule. It may have good intentions, but the end result is a real expensive headache with questionable cost/benefit. The same thing goes for "exotic" 2-stroke street motorcycles. When I see Honda NSR250s and Suzuki RGV250s with California titles, they command a significant premium and therefore are most likely to remain in state.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

This pretty little Datsun 1500 Roadster is ending tomorrow. All proceeds from the sale are going to support the World Central Kitchen in assisting Puerto Rico hurricane relief and BaT is also donating their 5% fee. Great little car for a great cause.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-datsun-1500-roadster/


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Sump said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-lancia-stratos/
> 
> $500k+?


Well this auction broke BAT. Everyone was getting 503 errors. $475k hammer price but BAT is saying they are checking for other bids and have not reported back. If I was the seller I would not be pleased.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Sump said:


> Well this auction broke BAT. Everyone was getting 503 errors. $475k hammer price but BAT is saying they are checking for other bids and have not reported back. If I was the seller I would not be pleased.


I figured it would go for some crazy money!


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

One of the coolest things to cross BAT in quite a while. I don't recall the last time I saw a hartop  F93 for sale. Might be the most expensive non Monza I've ever seen as well.

















Then this came up. Perfect car if you want a real one to drive since it's non numbers matching. Need to tackle that undercarriage surface rust before it gets worse. In my opinion it's such a sin that they repainted/reupholstered a white with red interior car.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

This thing is art. Rolling, moving, loud, angry art.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-porsche-911-2/




























:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh hell yes!!! Sure it will go for many more digits

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

This RS-Style 1987 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe would have been my pick to use my lottery winnings. Beautiful.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Diamond Dave said:


> This RS-Style 1987 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe would have been my pick to use my lottery winnings. Beautiful.


If only I had known back in the 1980s that you could take virtually any old 911, paint it the right color and put a fiberglass duck tail spoiler on it and turn a $7500 car into a $100,000+ classic, I would be rich today.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> If only I had known back in the 1980s that you could take virtually any old 911, paint it the right color and put a fiberglass duck tail spoiler on it and turn a $7500 car into a $100,000+ classic, I would be rich today.


No kiddin’. I passed on a couple of 911s because I knew I couldn’t really afford it at the time. It turns out I couldn’t afford _not_ to, but didn’t anyway.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

spockcat said:


> If only I had known back in *2006* that you could take virtually any old 911, paint it the right color and put a fiberglass duck tail spoiler on it and turn a $7500 car into a $100,000+ classic, I would be rich today.


FTFY. The bubble isn't actually that old.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VadGTI said:


> FTFY. The bubble isn't actually that old.


But back in the 1980's you could get 10 year old 911 models pretty cheap. They were just used cars back then.


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

This beauty has really caught my eye. What kind of trouble might I be asking for?

https://bringatrailer.com/2017/12/31/sub-20k-twin-turbo-v12-2003-mercedes-benz-s600-designo/


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

ALL the trouble :laugh:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Gromel said:


> This beauty has really caught my eye. What kind of trouble might I be asking for?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/2017/12/31/sub-20k-twin-turbo-v12-2003-mercedes-benz-s600-designo/


I tried to convince a friend to buy that. He said it was a shame that banks wouldn't give loans on cars that old. I recommended cash advances on 4 different credit cards, because nothing says good life choices like putting a twin turbo v12 mercedes on 4 different credit cards. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> I tried to convince a friend to buy that. He said it was a shame that banks wouldn't give loans on cars that old. I recommended cash advances on 4 different credit cards, *because nothing says good life choices like putting a twin turbo v12 mercedes on 4 different credit cards.* :laugh:


:laugh: :beer:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> No kiddin’. I passed on a couple of 911s because I knew I couldn’t really afford it at the time. It turns out I couldn’t afford _not_ to, but didn’t anyway.


Same here. 993's I was looking at were 25k give or take and now they are easily 6 figure cars :banghead:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> Same here. 993's I was looking at were 25k give or take and now they are easily 6 figure cars :banghead:


Yep. I always thought that some day I'd get a 356, 911 or 912. Now I know I won't. Sigh.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

l88m22vette said:


> ALL the trouble :laugh:


Great comment over at BAT: 

"Take the complexity of a twin turbo, combine with a V12 and a dual plug head and add wMB’s legendary approach to early 2000s electronics and you have a car that will induce wailing of the soul, gnashing of the teeth, emptying of the bank account and imminent liver failure brought on by the excessive drinking caused by all the above.

Don’t get me wrong: I love MB-I’ve had 5 and worked at a MB dealer in high school. The maintenance bills are more eye watering than the depreciation. Engineers can only wish that the acceleration was as brisk as the depreciation.

Complexity for complexities sake is not a positive attribute in my book. Some cars call to you. These make demands. Therein lay the difference."


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

spockcat said:


> If only I had known back in the 1980s that you could take virtually any old 911, paint it the right color and put a fiberglass duck tail spoiler on it and turn a $7500 car into a $100,000+ classic, I would be rich today.


If it makes you feel better the backdate job on that car probably cost $50k, add that to the donor car price of about $30k for a G50 Carerra and the seller is only making probably $20k profit...less with the time to store/insure etc. 

I'll probably be selling my '74 non-sunroof coupe (as light as a '73 long hood) later in 2018. I've thought about doing a ducktail in it, but it's more of a touring car setup now, and doing a ducktail for show would make me have to upgrade the shocks and brakes (I'll leave those upgrades to the next owner's taste/ride preference). There are still bargains out there, just get to know some of the good 'ol P-car owners, most deals change hands that way due to the owner wanting the car to go to a good home.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> I tried to convince a friend to buy that. He said it was a shame that banks wouldn't give loans on cars that old. I recommended cash advances on 4 different credit cards, because nothing says good life choices like putting a twin turbo v12 mercedes on *4 different credit cards.*


Would that make it a quadruple charged Mercedes ?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

JMURiz said:


> There are still bargains out there, just get to know some of the good 'ol P-car owners, most deals change hands that way due to the owner wanting the car to go to a good home.


True. But as I read this it made me think of the Mervis Diamond advertising slogan, "NOBODY PAYS RETAIL ANYMORE. WHY SHOULD YOU!" Auction cars are a mixed bag: some are bad examples that couldn't sell elsewhere, some are super rare special cars that are looking for top dollar, some are middle of the road. But it does seem like if bargains are to be had, they are private transactions.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yep. I always thought that some day I'd get a 356, 911 or 912. Now I know I won't. Sigh.


Well, if you have $ and want to be ahead of the curve start buying low mileage S2000s. The one-time world leader in hp per cubic inch (and for AP1s, one of the last sports cars without electronic nannies) is going to go through the roof eventually.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

MAC said:


> Well, if you have $ and want to be ahead of the curve start buying low mileage S2000s. The one-time world leader in hp per cubic inch (and for AP1s, one of the last sports cars without electronic nannies) is going to go through the roof eventually.


Sure, but if you just want to make money, you are probably better off just buying VTSAX and calling it a day. Buy an S2000 because you want one.


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

A.Wilder said:


> Same here. 993's I was looking at were 25k give or take and now they are easily 6 figure cars :banghead:


Lots of good 993s going for under $60k these days



JMURiz said:


> There are still bargains out there, just get to know some of the good 'ol P-car owners, most deals change hands that way due to the owner wanting the car to go to a good home.


People don't realize that the bubble for regular "driver-quality" short-hood 911s has pretty much popped. 150k-mi SCs that 18 months ago were selling for $35k are now back down in the low to mid $20k range...


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

Nealric said:


> Great comment over at BAT:
> 
> "Take the complexity of a twin turbo, combine with a V12 and a dual plug head and add wMB’s legendary approach to early 2000s electronics and you have a car that will induce wailing of the soul, gnashing of the teeth, emptying of the bank account and imminent liver failure brought on by the excessive drinking caused by all the above.
> 
> ...



I still want it or one like it!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

spockcat said:


> If only I had known back in the 1980s that you could take virtually any old 911, paint it the right color and put a fiberglass duck tail spoiler on it and turn a $7500 car into a $100,000+ classic, I would be rich today.


While your point isn't lost on me, that car is an extensive restoration and obviously far more than paint and ducktail. But I know you're an observant guy, so you probably already knew that.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Love that wrx and I'm not even into them.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yep. I always thought that some day I'd get a 356, 911 or 912. Now I know I won't. Sigh.


When the next recession hits I guarantee you’ll be able to.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

CostcoPizza said:


> When the next recession hits I guarantee you’ll be able to.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Gromel said:


> This beauty has really caught my eye. What kind of trouble might I be asking for?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/2017/12/31/sub-20k-twin-turbo-v12-2003-mercedes-benz-s600-designo/


Beautiful car. It could be a dream come true for the person with a desire to spend more on repairs and maintenance.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Gromel said:


> This beauty has really caught my eye. What kind of trouble might I be asking for?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/2017/12/31/sub-20k-twin-turbo-v12-2003-mercedes-benz-s600-designo/


It’s pretty awesome that this car had radar cruise control back in 2003.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Someone said in the comments that they would bid $100 for a laugh, but didn't because they thought they might actually win. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-rolls-royce-silver-shadow/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Someone said in the comments that they would bid $100 for a laugh, but didn't because they thought they might actually win.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-rolls-royce-silver-shadow/


Custom overflow tank...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1974 Alfa Romeo GTV

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-alfa-romeo-gtv-40/



BaT said:


> This 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV was acquired by the seller earlier this year and is believed to have previously resided in a private New York collection for much of its life. The car is reportedly equipped with a factory sunroof and has been refinished in its original Aubergine with a reupholstered tan interior. Power comes from a SPICA injected 2.0L twin-cam four, which is mated to a five-speed manual gearbox. Maintenance performed within the past two months included a tune-up, rebuilding the front brake calipers, and an alignment. This GTV is now being offered with receipts from recent servicing and a clear Colorado title in the seller’s name.
> The exterior was refreshed sometime prior to the seller’s acquisition, and the original Aubergine finish remains visible in the engine compartment. Cosmetic issues are said to include some bubbling on the right front fender and rear decklid.
> A set of replacement Koni Sport shocks and aftermarket springs have been installed in recent years, and the seller says the car runs and drives very well following a rebuild of the front brake calipers and an alignment. Five-spoke Cromodora alloys currently wear Pirelli P4000 tires.
> Records prior to the seller’s acquisition are unavailable, though the interior has been reupholstered in more recent years. The car was originally equipped with air conditioning, though the system has since been removed and a replacement fan box has been installed, along with a custom blanking plate.
> ...


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Love this 74 260Z. Love the Metallic Green and Butterscotch. All OE right down to the Kioto 7" sealed beams.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-datsun-260z-22-2/


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

I would love to make that a project for myself (though everything seems to be in place in that example) https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-lotus-esprit-7/


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Someone said in the comments that they would bid $100 for a laugh, but didn't because they thought they might actually win.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-rolls-royce-silver-shadow/


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Hnnnnnng at that GTV.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

dat 240Z


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

VWVan said:


> dat 240Z


too bad the 2+2 Zs look so awkward.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Just another GTI said:


> too bad the 2+2 Zs look so awkward.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GolfTango said:


>


Datsun did a better job making the 240Z a 2+2 than Jaguar did with the XKE but if you put a regular 240Z along side a 2+2 260Z, the regular 240Z will be picked as the best looking car by 99 out of 100 people. You must be that one person.  

And the 2+2 on BAT is in SPECTACULAR condition for its age and mileage!


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Datsun did a better job making the 240Z a 2+2 than Jaguar did with the XKE *but if you put a regular 240Z along side a 2+2 260Z, the regular 240Z will be picked as the best looking car by 99 out of 100 people. *


^^^This. All day long. 

I would spend my $ on a clean 240/260Z, but never a 2+2 version.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Turbo II said:


> I would love to make that a project for myself (though everything seems to be in place in that example) https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-lotus-esprit-7/


I know these are probably a nightmare but I still love them. As a 70's/80's car kid this tickles every one of my funny bones.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Datsun did a better job making the 240Z a 2+2 than Jaguar did with the XKE but if you put a regular 240Z along side a 2+2 260Z, the regular 240Z will be picked as the best looking car by 99 out of 100 people. You must be that one person.
> 
> And the 2+2 on BAT is in SPECTACULAR condition for its age and mileage!


I agree. Even as someone who rode in the back hatch of a 240Z for a short ride in high school to get back at lunch:laugh:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Someone said in the comments that they would bid $100 for a laugh, but didn't because they thought they might actually win.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-rolls-royce-silver-shadow/


curious what that ends up going for...

would have been a neat thing to _build_ from scrap and spare parts you had sitting around the shop, but not sure how someone else can justify buying it, and having to explain to the 150th person at a car meet just what they were thinking when they spent >$7000 buying someone elses cut up shadow.

not to mention the obvious issues that will arise from it having had _that_ done to a factory motor and rear end.
scary stuff! ... but fun to watch :laugh:

... also theres unfortunately no real worthwhile RR parts left on there when it inevitably comes time to part it out (grill is chopped, and bumpers are missing).


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> curious what that ends up going for...
> 
> would have been a neat thing to _build_ from scrap and spare parts you had sitting around the shop, but not sure how someone else can justify buying it, and having to explain to the 150th person at a car meet just what they were thinking when they spent >$7000 buying someone elses cut up shadow.
> 
> ...


So I shouldn't bid $8,000 on it? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> So I shouldn't bid $8,000 on it? :laugh: :laugh:


no, you *absolutely should!!* 



ValveCoverGasket said:


> ...
> scary stuff! ... but fun to watch :laugh:


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Sporin said:


> I know these are probably a nightmare but I still love them. As a 70's/80's car kid this tickles every one of my funny bones.


The 2nd best Bond (right behind Brosnan) and one of the coolest 80s car, can't beat that.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-cadillac-cts-v-8/

6800-Mile 2011 Cadillac CTS-V Wagon 6-Speed
Current Bid: $25,666 Ends In: 6 days


----------



## sullie (Oct 17, 2003)

Sporin said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-cadillac-cts-v-8/
> 
> 6800-Mile 2011 Cadillac CTS-V Wagon 6-Speed
> Current Bid: $25,666 Ends In: 6 days


It's such gorgeous and rare car and with less than 7k miles on it, it's like a brand new car. . . oh and I noticed it has the optional recaro seats. Damn, I'm in love!


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Sporin said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-cadillac-cts-v-8/
> 
> 6800-Mile 2011 Cadillac CTS-V Wagon 6-Speed
> Current Bid: $25,666 Ends In: 6 days


Yeah, that thing is going to go for well over double that. Future classic. The last fast manual wagon ever sold in in the U.S. too.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Sporin said:


> I know these are probably a nightmare but I still love them. As a 70's/80's car kid this tickles every one of my funny bones.


I want one so badly, but to swap out all the running gear for something more reliable...would still cost a fortune with fabrication.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Seitan said:


> I want one so badly, but to swap out all the running gear for something more reliable...would still cost a fortune with fabrication.


or could it be...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> curious what that ends up going for...


How 'bout $11,000? 

No, I don't know why, either.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> How 'bout $11,000?
> 
> No, I don't know why, either.


good lord.
on the plus side, maybe theyre creating a market for (running) shadows among the under-75 crowd. maybe i shouldnt complain :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> good lord.
> on the plus side, maybe theyre creating a market for (running) shadows among the under-75 crowd. maybe i shouldnt complain :laugh:


Perhaps. I'd rather have one that was hacked by dropping an LS into it than that horrible looking thing. There's nothing on that car that wasn't compromised in a nearly irreversible fashion, and the interior is just as bad as the exterior. :banghead:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

1995 540i. Someone here should buy it. I love the color. Oh, and the 6-speed. Oh, and the....

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-bmw-540i-4/


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

That is such a great color.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

This will be interesting to watch.

1987 Chevy C10 didn't meet reserve on BAT ($10k top bid).

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-chevrolet-c10-silverado/


Will be at Barrett Jackson this week.

https://www.barrett-jackson.com/Events/Event/Details/1987-CHEVROLET-C10-SILVERADO-PICKUP-212621


I'm guessing B-J will be a better fit.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-toyota-land-cruiser-fj55/

Really good price (so far) for a very clean, restored driver.

*1974 Toyota Land Cruiser FJ55*
Current Bid: $7,455 Ends In: 6 days


























I had the honor of owning one of these once, but mine was a total pile.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-porsche-911-turbo-14/

This 996 Turbo sold for $28k. I think it's the first time I've seen one dip into the 20's. Tiptronic brings down the desirability, but still...


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

This looks nice on the surface but I think there's something very sketchy about the listing. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-bmw-m3-13/

Seats definitely aren't original and the seller claims they are. Car has 100k miles and paint looks like it just left the paint booth but it's 'never been painted'. Techno on the light gray seats is so nice however. I am surprised BAT doesn't seem to care about really any vetting of the listing.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

masa8888 said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-porsche-911-turbo-14/
> 
> This 996 Turbo sold for $28k. I think it's the first time I've seen one dip into the 20's. Tiptronic brings down the desirability, but still...


Wow, that would have been a good one for me and my wife. Maybe when I sell the '74 with the 3.0 I'll have some play money (just kidding I'll need every penny of it to finish my 914/6 conversion  )


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sump said:


> This looks nice on the surface but I think there's something very sketchy about the listing.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-bmw-m3-13/
> 
> Seats definitely aren't original and the seller claims they are. Car has 100k miles and paint looks like it just left the paint booth but it's 'never been painted'. Techno on the light gray seats is so nice however. I am surprised BAT doesn't seem to care about really any vetting of the listing.


It's hard to know whatever they've declined to list, but particularly when they were focused on expansion of their auctions they let some real gems through. Things like this 116i should have been automatically flagged for scrutiny, but were not. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-bmw-116i-e87-rhd/ 

Other auctions turned out to be sellers known within that car's community for shady practices -- I think a certain VW Van specialist in NJ comes to mind. 

The upside is that BaT generally does take steps to avoid these sellers (and non-paying bidders) in the future, but we can't be exactly sure what steps they've taken to improve their review of auction submissions.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sump said:


> This looks nice on the surface but I think there's something very sketchy about the listing.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-bmw-m3-13/
> 
> Seats definitely aren't original and the seller claims they are. Car has 100k miles and paint looks like it just left the paint booth but it's 'never been painted'. Techno on the light gray seats is so nice however. I am surprised BAT doesn't seem to care about really any vetting of the listing.


103,000 miles?!? Car was driven in a vacuum without any other cars on the road for it to be this perfect but never painted. In fact, the entire car seems "too clean" for its mileage. I'd love to see undercarriage photos to see how far they went in detailing/cleaning/restoring.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-porsche-944-turbo-25/

I believe this is the 4th or 5th 944 Turbo I've seen for auction on BaT that's located in North Carolina in the last 6 months. Crazy since I can count the ones I've seen on the road here on one hand in the last 10-15 years.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm wondering if he's questioning the amount of orange peel that's reflected. Could just be an HD camera without any filtering or post-processing.

I'm also wondering what makes him think the seats aren't original. Vaders were definitely still available in 1998 coupes, and their lack of bolster wear or dye fade could just be a result of the car's history as a garage queen. The "seller's father" only put 2k/year on it and only 600 miles since 2012. While that last bit may seem a little weird, on the other hand my folks have a Boxster that has only seen a couple hundred miles in the past few years because my mom never drives it anymore (it's her car) and my dad maybe drives it once a month, if at all. Not at all surprising since they're just not into it anymore. Perhaps the sellers father had health issues, and/or ultimately passed away.

This is the rub about buying cars on BaT. They're kind of like a RockAuto in that they never see these cars IRL and have to rely on what the owners tell them. They're like RA, but with a more prestigious reputation - deserved or not.

I take it for what it is (entertainment value) and if I were really serious about parting with my money, I'd either 1) accept that there could be some false representation on behalf of the seller and be financially and mentally ready to accept/correct the consequences or 2) more likely, I'd want an in-person inspection.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Stevo12 said:


> I'm wondering if he's questioning the amount of orange peel that's reflected. Could just be an HD camera without any filtering or post-processing.
> 
> I'm also wondering what makes him think the seats aren't original. Vaders were definitely still available in 1998 coupes, and their lack of bolster wear or dye fade could just be a result of the car's history as a garage queen. The "seller's father" only put 2k/year on it and only 600 miles since 2012. While that last bit may seem a little weird, on the other hand my folks have a Boxster that has only seen a couple hundred miles in the past few years because my mom never drives it anymore (it's her car) and my dad maybe drives it once a month, if at all. Not at all surprising since they're just not into it anymore. Perhaps the sellers father had health issues, and/or ultimately passed away.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree with your final points there. I've bought 3 cars sight unseen but definitely went to the proper lengths to ensure what I was buying was what was being represented. However BAT has a staff of people that write the listing for you. I was more curious as to how much editorial say the ad writers have and what sort of approval process there is or as it seems they just write whatever the seller states. 

Vaders were the 'stock' seats on all E36 M3 coupes unless you had the Lux package which ended in 1997. I know the seats have been reuphosltered along with a few others posted in there. Light gray (dove) is notorious for wear, although the leather on all vader seats is rather crappy. Only Sub 30k EAG type examples have Vaders that look in that sort of condition. 



> I don’t think these are original covers on the seats.
> 
> The Drivers headrest is not fitting correctly. Additionally, there seems to be a piping/external seam on all parts of the seats, most notably shown in the headrests and the thigh bolsters. Original Vader leather the seams are all inverted/underneath. Like this: https://i.imgur.com/QcZKWlc.jpg
> 
> ...


Some other dude with more thumbs up than me:



> I don’t mean to throw shade here, but something doesn’t add up with the seats. There’s no doubt the front seats and armrest were recovered (which there’s nothing wrong with) but seller states if they were done, they were done before his dad’s ownership, which started in 2004 @ 53k miles. So they needed replacing that soon but accumulated zero wear in the past 14yrs and 50k miles? I don’t know. All of the OEM red seatbelts I’ve seen have a different style and sized print.
> 
> In my opinion, bidding beyond this point would require VIN tag pictures, paint meter readings, and some hard copy records.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Good comments re: the seats. I'm not as nuanced in the finer details, but sounds plausible.

Still trying to wrap my head around the paint. The seller mentioned rock chips, but I can't see them even in the high-def photos, and I'm starting to be convinced that what looks like orange peel, is in fact crappy paint, and not just a bad reflection. TV M3's have a cult-like following, and the recent sales on BaT of E36 coupes may have pressed the seller to try and milk this less-than-stellar example.

Regarding the ad itself, BaT doesn't always write the copy, sometimes they rely on the description from the seller, and thy do edit it for brevity. 

There was a thread on another forum recently where a buyer, who is displeased at the as-received condition of his winning bid, was able to obtain the original copy from the seller, which was much more verbose. It was my understanding it was edited for brevity, and that the all the pertinent disclosures were there - car had some bodywork in the past, which was showing (lifted bondo, poor matching paint) but both had been disclosed by the seller and BaT, and the car had a clean history report. However, BaT edited out that the bodywork was a result of a couple parking lot mishaps. I think he got spooked by that omission, even though both copies reported that there was no at-speed crash damage. So either the buyer was hasty and didn't put two and two together and had buyers remorse, or legit thought he was taken for a ride. Who's to blame in that case? I don't think BaT unfairly represented the car, although their choice in edits made for a rocky road in that particular buyer's experience.


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

So I am the idiot who just bought the audi avant on BAT.

I have the parts needed to fix the airbags and suspension, should be a relatively simple job.

After that, no clue, drive it and decide what to do I suppose!

It is local to me so no travel expenses or emissions. No clue if I paid way to much or what, it was somewhat of a impulse buy :laugh: . I will post up some pics when I get it back to my shop.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Gromel said:


> So I am the idiot who just bought the audi avant on BAT.
> 
> I have the parts needed to fix the airbags and suspension, should be a relatively simple job.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: 

opcorn:


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Gromel said:


> So I am the idiot who just bought the audi avant on BAT.



Congratulations! I think it's great. Sometimes you just have to jump in and address the things that are ACTUALLY a problem. If you worry about all of the internet-induced fear problems that "might" crop up, you'd be limited to buying the most expensive cars anywhere. This one appears a little rough, so hopefully you are able to turn your own wrenches. I absolutely LOVE this body style avant though and well-used enthusiast cars on snow tires are really something special.


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

turbo_nine said:


> It's hard to know whatever they've declined to list, but particularly when they were focused on expansion of their auctions they let some real gems through. Things like this 116i should have been automatically flagged for scrutiny, but were not. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-bmw-116i-e87-rhd/
> 
> Other auctions turned out to be sellers known within that car's community for shady practices -- I think a certain VW Van specialist in NJ comes to mind.
> 
> The upside is that BaT generally does take steps to avoid these sellers (and non-paying bidders) in the future, but we can't be exactly sure what steps they've taken to improve their review of auction submissions.


I wonder how many "state-titled" cars go through BaT on the regular :sly:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

A couple of these broke the six figure mark at auctions last week which is a little hard to wrap my head around. It will be interesting to see where this one goes.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-ford-bronco-2/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sonderwunsch said:


> A couple of these broke the six figure mark at auctions last week which is a little hard to wrap my head around. It will be interesting to see where this one goes.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-ford-bronco-2/


Wow! I love those things, but it’s crazy what they’re bringing now.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

So you wanted a cheap aircooled 911......

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-porsche-911sc-6/

Too bad it ended up on bringacheckbook.

All the other issues aside, this is pretty uninspiring.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> Wow! I love those things, but it’s crazy what they’re bringing now.


Me too. Just another vehicle I put in the "where was my crystal ball back in the 1980s..." They were ~$5K back then and the word _desirable_ was never part of the FS ad description.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DUBPL8 said:


> I wonder how many "state-titled" cars go through BaT on the regular :sly:


State titled? Federal government doesn't issue titles, so all are state titled, aren't they? But if you mean titled in states that might be more lax in titling, then that would be a valid question. But before I bought a non-complying vehicle, I would certainly want to be sure that the title is clear and can legally be transferred into my name in my state. In the photos in that 116i's listing, you can see a Florida Certificate of Title. I would think that a buyer within Florida wouldn't have much of an issue transferring the vehicle into their name. But try doing that in CA or NY. Probably wouldn't fly.


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

Diamond Dave said:


> Congratulations! I think it's great. Sometimes you just have to jump in and address the things that are ACTUALLY a problem. If you worry about all of the internet-induced fear problems that "might" crop up, you'd be limited to buying the most expensive cars anywhere. This one appears a little rough, so hopefully you are able to turn your own wrenches. I absolutely LOVE this body style avant though and well-used enthusiast cars on snow tires are really something special.


Thanks! I can do whatever is needed mechanically. I have a friend who is a master with vag-com who will take care of the rest. I know of a mostly complete parts car that is going to donate some key items. I was very surprised to see it pop up on BAT local to me.

I have always wanted a older Audi wagon of some sort. These cars are perfect for the winter conditions around here. I grew up driving my dads 1990 80 quattro that had a euro cam, h&r springs, etc. So this was a bit of a sentimental purchase.


Issues being fixed immediately:
Replace drivers seat, other airbag, and associated parts.
Coilovers being replaced with bilstein shocks and mild lowering springs.
Ship out instrument cluster for pixel repair.
Refresh all fluids and filters
Fix all the coding related issues 
Drive it around and see what happens!


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

DUBPL8 said:


> I wonder how many "state-titled" cars go through BaT on the regular :sly:


Someone who knows the import/export laws better than me can tell you what shortcuts their sellers are taking. I know I've seen a few Vermont-plated cars for auction that for sure have never seen a road in the Green Mountain state.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1968 SAAB Sonett II Race Car












> This 1968 SAAB Sonett II is a racer that was purchased by the current owner on BaT in 2016 as part of the Paul Perry collection. Mr. Perry bought the car as a roller in 1997 and subsequently built it to vintage SCCA racing specifications. He campaigned the car in 115 races during his ownership, including at Sears Point, Coronado, Portland, Seattle, and the Monterey Historics. The seller has added about 400 miles during tuning, set-up, and on-track testing. The 1500cc V4 is mated to a floor-shifted 4-speed manual, and modifications installed by Perry included MSS heads, an MSS intake manifold, MSS camshaft, a Stage II close-ratio gearset, SAAB limited-slip ring and pinion, a lightweight flywheel, and more as detailed below. This Sonett is now being offered on behalf of the current owner with CSRG logbooks, documentation from Perry’s ownership, and a clean California title.
> The car is finished in a metallic dark blue metallic, and the front clamshell shows some checking and a color mismatch at the front left due to a minor fiberglass repair.
> The suspension features MSS front springs and Koni gas shocks, as well as 3/4″ front and 5/8″ rear adjustable rear sway bars. Racing compound brake pads and shoes are fitted, and the SAAB-Ronal alloy wheels are fitted with Hoosier Vintage TD tires.
> The factory column shifter has been converted to a floor shifter from a Sonett III. The seller fitted new harnesses since purchasing the car, though no fire suppression equipment is included. A Fuel Safe fuel cell is fitted in the rear cargo area and is accessed through the external fuel filler.
> ...


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

So glorious.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-jeep-cj8-scrambler-4/



> his 1983 Jeep CJ8 Scrambler is powered by a Mopar-injected 258ci inline-six paired to a 4-speed manual transmission. Finished in red over a tan interior, this Scrambler features steel doors, a tan hard top, and wooden bed rails. Following a restoration during 2001-2002, the Jeep was stored in a climate-controlled garage until acquired by the previous owner in 2016. The owner has added around 500 miles over the past 12 months. It was recently serviced with a new battery, brake flush, and an oil change. This CJ8 is now being offered with some service records and a current Rhode Island registration.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Fisker looks great Dave. :thumbup:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-fisker-latigo/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

PoorHouse said:


> Fisker looks great Dave. :thumbup:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-fisker-latigo/


Thanks, TCLer comments on BaT are highly encouraged! Positive or negative.


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

turbo_nine said:


> Someone who knows the import/export laws better than me can tell you what shortcuts their sellers are taking. I know I've seen a few Vermont-plated cars for auction that for sure have never seen a road in the Green Mountain state.


Vermont-plated, really? 



spockcat said:


> State titled? Federal government doesn't issue titles, so all are state titled, aren't they? But if you mean titled in states that might be more lax in titling, then that would be a valid question. But before I bought a non-complying vehicle, I would certainly want to be sure that the title is clear and can legally be transferred into my name in my state. *In the photos in that 116i's listing, you can see a Florida Certificate of Title. I would think that a buyer within Florida wouldn't have much of an issue transferring the vehicle into their name.* But try doing that in CA or NY. Probably wouldn't fly.


That explains it.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

"it would be unwise to crash the car"

LOL


----------



## JrodJrod (Jul 12, 2016)

Does anyone think there is an optimal time to put a car on BAT? Early spring season?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> "it would be unwise to crash the car"
> 
> LOL


I'm glad someone appreciated my droll restraint.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

PoorHouse said:


> Fisker looks great Dave. :thumbup:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-fisker-latigo/


Saw this today too -- good luck. I have no clue where the Fisker market is these days (1 of 2), but I guess we'll find out!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

spockcat said:


> State titled? Federal government doesn't issue titles, so all are state titled, aren't they? But if you mean titled in states that might be more lax in titling, then that would be a valid question. But before I bought a non-complying vehicle, I would certainly want to be sure that the title is clear and can legally be transferred into my name in my state. In the photos in that 116i's listing, you can see a Florida Certificate of Title. I would think that a buyer within Florida wouldn't have much of an issue transferring the vehicle into their name. But try doing that in CA or NY. Probably wouldn't fly.


You know how some states have legalized Marijuana, but the Federal Government has not? Cars are the same way. When someone says their "JDM or ROW (rest of world) Imported" vehicle is "State Titled" it doesn't mean that it was imported legally according to the Federal government. Therefore, it can be impounded and crushed. No NHTSA paperwork? no keep. It's the same argument people with Skylines haven't been able to grasp for years.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

The rusty brown 911. 32k? Wtf is wrong with the world? 

I suppose a body and paint guy who values his own hours at $0 could fix all the rust, repaint, and add some more cool mods and turn a little profit. Right?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: 1992 Toyota Celica GT-Four Carlos Sainz Edition

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-toyota-celica-all-trac/












> This 1992 Toyota Celica GT-Four Carlos Sainz Edition is a limited-production version of the homologation model for Toyota’s WRC-winning rally car. The car was sold new in Italy and was imported in 2016 to Canada, where it was acquired by the selling dealer on BaT in June 2017. Finished in black with a black interior, all Carlos Sainz editions featured a unique hood, bumper, side decals, and additional upgrades when compared to the standard models. Power comes from a 2.0L 3S-GTE inline-four that sends power to all four wheels through a 5-speed manual transmission. As noted in the previous listing, a silicone turbo hose and aluminum radiator have been added by a previous owner, and the car is now offered by the selling dealer with a clean New York title.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

spockcat said:


> In the photos in that 116i's listing, you can see a Florida Certificate of Title. I would think that a buyer within Florida wouldn't have much of an issue transferring the vehicle into their name. But try doing that in CA or NY. Probably wouldn't fly.


The title will transfer no problem. After all, state Certificate of Title laws and the Uniform Commercial Code still apply. And the title is just a document that conveys ownership. However, it is the legal and proper registration of this gray market vehicle that may be difficult to procure, as states with emissions compliance regimes (especially strict ones like CA and other states that have adopted CA emissions standards) typically require emissions compliance in order to obtain said registration.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

MAC said:


> The rusty brown 911. 32k? Wtf is wrong with the world?
> 
> I suppose a body and paint guy who values his own hours at $0 could fix all the rust, repaint, and add some more cool mods and turn a little profit. Right?


It's certainly a gamble whether any professional will come out ahead or upside down trying to flip this thing for profit. I suppose it depends mostly on how many corners one is willing to cut and how big the supposed Porsche bubble continues to grow. IMO the only person who can legitimately rationalize such a purchase is someone who absolutely has to have it because they feel they're about to miss the air-cooled 911 train pulling out of the station forever and they can't afford anything nicer to start with. So if one was willing to DIY all the necessary repairs, valued their time at $0 and could only afford this particular air-cooled 911 and the opportunity to fix it up a little bit at a time (or more accurately, one paycheck at a time) then I can see a die hard enthusiast of modest means going for it. Otherwise, it seems very well sold indeed.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1972 AMC Javelin AMX

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-amc-javelin/













> This 1972 AMC Javelin AMX was acquired by the selling dealer three months ago from the estate of the previous owner.
> Though records are minimal, the car was reportedly given a complete restoration under an earlier owner, including a repaint in the correct Grasshopper Green and the installation of a rebuilt 401ci V-8 equipped with an aluminum intake manifold, Edelbrock carburetor, aftermarket camshaft, headers, and electronic ignition. The rebuilt 3-speed automatic transmission sends power to a live rear axle on leaf springs. Recent servicing by the selling dealer includes new shocks, brakes, and fluids. This Javelin is offered by the consigning dealer with a clean Carfax and a clean New Jersey title.
> The car was given a complete repaint by a previous owner in the correct Grasshopper Green (C8). Detailed photos capture the condition of the older finish, which is believed to have been conducted within the past 15 years.
> Factory 15″ slotted wheels wear BF Goodrich Radial T/A raised white letter tires.
> ...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

andlf said:


> 1972 AMC Javelin AMX



Great color for that car.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

andlf said:


> No Reserve: 1992 Toyota Celica GT-Four Carlos Sainz Edition
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-toyota-celica-all-trac/


that's awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

PoorHouse said:


> Great color for that car.


true, I don't recall ever seeing that color before. :thumbup:



Dravenport said:


> that's awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup: Reminds me of the Subie, Integrale, GT4 comparo article in CAR.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

It has something like a day and a half to go, but a '71 911S for what is currently $25,000? Seems too cheap even though it'll go up quite a bit. Yes, it's a Targa, but still...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-porsche-911s-targa-3/










Swoon!


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Air and water do mix said:


> It has something like a day and a half to go, but a '71 911S for what is currently $25,000? Seems too cheap even though it'll go up quite a bit. Yes, it's a Targa, but still...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-porsche-911s-targa-3/
> 
> ...


Well if a rusty brown '81 SC can go for over $30k...I can only imagine what this will go for 

In any case, it's gonna be more than I can afford pal.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stevo12 said:


> Well if a rusty brown '81 SC can go for over $30k...I can only imagine what this will go for
> 
> In any case, it's gonna be more than I can afford pal.


No doubt. On both. 

25 years or so ago I remember a friend passing on a '67S on my advice. It was just something like $8,000, but the passenger front door touched the fender and the other side had a wide gap. I told him to steer clear, as it'd be a nightmare to fix. The engine and gearbox alone are worth more than that now. Sigh.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> It has something like a day and a half to go, but a '71 911S for what is currently $25,000? Seems too cheap even though it'll go up quite a bit. Yes, it's a Targa, but still...


What do you mean? Targas are awesome!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Turbo II said:


> What do you mean? Targas are awesome!


They are, but they're simply _less awesome_ than the coupes. 

:wave:

:laugh: :beer:


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> They are, but they're simply _less awesome_ than the coupes.
> 
> :wave:
> 
> :laugh: :beer:


Maybe, but if one had a choice how could one not get a 930 Targa Turbo? Or better yet, a Slantnose Targa Turbo? I just wouldn't be able to resist, even if it meant loan sharks after me .


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Sonderwunsch said:


> A couple of these broke the six figure mark at auctions last week which is a little hard to wrap my head around. It will be interesting to see where this one goes.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-ford-bronco-2/


The Bronco didn't hit reserve at $88000.

I was watching this one. Lets just say I was way off on what the final number would be.

Sold On 2/1/18 For $23,750


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I was watching this one. Lets just say I was way off on what the final number would be.
> 
> Sold On 2/1/18 For $23,750


Were you thinking lower or higher?

I didn't think he would let it go for under $25k.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

PoorHouse said:


> Were you thinking lower or higher?
> 
> I didn't think he would let it go for under $25k.


I was thinking considerably lower. Like $16k-$17k. It doesn't seem like it would be that expensive to recreate but what do I know.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

I was looking at a white 1973 Alfa GTV on BaT, the auction was notching up at $500 increments for 5-6-7 bids in a row, then last night someone comes in and takes it from $5500 to $35000. Wow, and why!?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

tbvvw said:


> I was looking at a white 1973 Alfa GTV on BaT, the auction was notching up at $500 increments for 5-6-7 bids in a row, then last night someone comes in and takes it from $5500 to $35000. Wow, and why!?


I'm not sure whether it's a rational or effective bidding tactic. I guess the idea is to scare off other, probably less serious bidders.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

$75k with 7 days left. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-porsche-911-3-6-turbo/


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

Sporin said:


> $75k with 7 days left.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-porsche-911-3-6-turbo/



It's headed to $180k


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I was thinking considerably lower. Like $16k-$17k. It doesn't seem like it would be that expensive to recreate but what do I know.



S52 swap parts aren't to expensive.
That car had some other high dollar parts, plus a nice repaint.
A clean E30 to start with has gotten expensive too.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

Nobody had posted this one yet?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-alfa-romeo-gtv-42/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

fbobberts said:


> It's headed to $180k


$156k, 4 days left.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

The last couple 996's (both narrow body with aroud 100k miles) sold for good money ($20k-24k) on BaT. Similar examples were about 10% cheaper just a year ago.

So for those who were holding out, now is the time to buy. Due to personal circumstances, I probably plan to defer my fun car purchase by another year or two, but considering the appreciation potential of 996's I may just pull the trigger anyway.


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

Is it worth listing a car on BringATrailer? I've seen some cars go for high amounts while others go for a steal from the buyer's perspective.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

DUBPL8 said:


> Is it worth listing a car on BringATrailer? I've seen some cars go for high amounts while others go for a steal from the buyer's perspective.


I'd argue yes, because hard to get that kind of exposure for $99 anywhere else. The caveat is whether its a reserve or no reserve auction and from what I've heard, they can be somewhat aggressive on what those reserve amounts are. If you don't come to an agreement, they won't take the listing.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Minty Americanized Peruvian Supercar anyone?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-dodge-stealth-5/



> This 1992 Dodge Stealth R/T shows 87k miles and is powered by a twin-turbocharged 3.0-liter V6, which sends power to all four wheels through a 5-speed manual transmission. The timing belt, drive belt, idler pulley, control unit, and intake manifold gasket were replaced within the past 3k miles. This stock example has been repainted in its factory color, and it was acquired by the seller within the past few months. A transfer case recall is said to have been addressed within the past 30 days. This Stealth R/T is now being offered in Nevada with a clean Carfax report, some receipts, and a clean Colorado title in the seller’s name.












































A measured example of it's Supercar_*ness*_!


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

bothhandsplease said:


> Nobody had posted this one yet?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-alfa-romeo-gtv-42/


Almost posted that one. Not sure I'm feeling the tricolor paint job, but a sweet car for a good price nonetheless. It desperately needs some GTA wheels to go with those flares though.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Not a BAT auction, but I'm shocked this 959 is local to me.

Porsche 959 in Portland, OR


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

looks like some other nice toys in that garage...

craigslist - what a venue for a two comma car though :laugh:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> looks like some other nice toys in that garage...
> 
> craigslist - what a venue for a two comma car though :laugh:


Especially since Craigslist still truncates numbers after and including a comma.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> looks like some other nice toys in that garage...
> 
> craigslist - what a venue for a two comma car though :laugh:


It is free advertising. And considering how much craigslist ads end up being shared on forums, BAT and other places, it makes tons of sense to utilize CL for interesting cars no matter the cost.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1975 Maserati Merak

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1975-maserati-merak/



BaT said:


> This 1975 Maserati Merak is an early US-spec example that was built during December 1974 originally finished in Giallo (Yellow) over Black Connelly leather upholstery. The car was delivered to Maserati Automobiles, Inc. of Los Angeles, California, and spent time in Southern California, Arizona, and Florida prior to the selling dealer’s acquisition. As an early Citroën-based car, this particular Merak features an SM-style dash assembly, a shared hydraulic system, and a unique rear engine lid extrusion capable of accompanying a full-sized spare. Power comes from a correct-type SM-derived 3.0-liter V6 likely installed some time early in the car’s life. It is paired to a Citroën 5-speed gearbox, and both units were reportedly rebuilt during a restoration completed before 2005. The odometer shows 65,125 miles, and this Merak is now being offered with all Maserati Classiche documentation, reproduction manuals, and a clean Florida title.
> A restoration was carried out some time prior to 2005 according to one of the previous owners. During the process, a repaint in red was completed, and the seller states that the finish remains in driver-quality condition today. Several cosmetic inconsistencies and two areas of paint bubbling near the rockers are highlighted in the extensive photo gallery below.
> As one of 647 early examples built, this Merak features a distinctive rear engine lid capable of carrying a full-sized spare. The actual spare tire is missing. The trunk area is comprehensively detailed in the gallery.
> This example features correct 15″ Campagnolo alloy wheels shod in matching BFGoodrich Touring T/A HR4 tires.
> ...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I think these are friggin' rad! :thumbup: Bora's too!

1977 Maserati Khamsin

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1977-maserati-khamsin-2/



BaT said:


> This 1977 Maserati Khamsin is one of 155 US-spec cars and was recently acquired by the seller at the 2018 Gooding Scottsdale auction. For the past three years, the car had been maintained in a private collection. Between 2006-2008, it was given a cosmetic restoration by International Auto Group that included a repaint in Rosso Cordoba Metallic, a redone interior, and the fitment of European bumpers and a “floating” rear tail light panel. In 2008, Citroën/Maserati-specialist Dave Burnham rebuilt the factory 4.9-liter V8 and addressed numerous other mechanical systems as detailed below. This Khamsin is now being offered with the original US bumpers, Maserati Classiche documentation, a 1968-1975 Maserati book, the factory owner’s manual, tool roll, jack, and a clean Montana title in the seller’s name.
> This is reported to be one of 421 Khamsins produced and one of 155 US production models. According to Maserati Classiche documentation, chassis 1140 car was originally painted a metallic dark green. The seller states that the professional repaint in Rosso Cordoba Metallic was completed to a high standard, and many additional exterior pictures can be found in the photo gallery below.
> The Khamsin’s distinctive styling was penned by Marcello Gandini of Bertone. As part of the 2006-2008 restoration by International Auto Group, a “floating” tail light panel and European bumpers were installed. The factory US-spec bumpers are included in the sale and shown in the photo gallery below.
> Factory Campagnolo wheels remain fitted and wear matching Goodyear Integrity tires. The Khamsin’s braking system was borrowed from the Citroën SM, and new brakes were installed during the 2006-2008 refurbishment process. In 2008, Dave Burnham completed work on the factory hydraulic system and reportedly rebuilt all of the hydraulic cylinders throughout the vehicle.
> ...


----------



## OldAndyAndTheSea (Oct 6, 2012)

^^

That clear (glass?) tail light panel got a "whoa" from me. Nicely done Maserati. That's freakin' neat. 







Wicked 240z-looking tail lights too.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-8/

Very tasteful to my eye. Guessing it will eventually head north of $70K?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1974 DeTomaso Pantera

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-detomaso-pantera-9/












BaT said:


> This 1974 DeTomaso Pantera was produced in June 1974 and delivered new to Metropolitan Lincoln-Mercury of Omaha, Nebraska. The car now shows just 11,542 miles and was recently acquired by the selling dealer. Power is provided by a 351ci Ford Cleveland V8, which is mated to a ZF 5-speed manual transaxle. Service records document the completion of all factory technical service bulletins, and the car was recently serviced by the seller with an inspection and oil change. Described as a largely original example, this Pantera is now being offered with receipts, a factory service manual, the original keys, a Deluxe Marti Report, and a clean California title.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

andlf said:


> I think these are friggin' rad! :thumbup: Bora's too!
> 
> 1977 Maserati Khamsin



I can't even deal with how good looking I think this thing is. I wish I had some throwing around money right now as I'd love to have that in m garage.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

SLVRon said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-8/
> 
> Very tasteful to my eye. Guessing it will eventually head north of $70K?


I hear ya came to post for the same reason


----------



## 300_munkeys (Mar 13, 2010)

SLVRon said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-8/
> 
> Very tasteful to my eye. Guessing it will eventually head north of $70K?


May have, but now someone came and posted that it was just sold recently for under $60k. I think it will go around that price.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Just when I thought BaT stupidity had maxed out, these morons say hold my beer:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-land-rover-range-rover-6/


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

SLVRon said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-8/
> 
> Very tasteful to my eye. Guessing it will eventually head north of $70K?


I would have a really hard time not driving this car. It is so weird to me when people barely drive cars that are meant to be driven.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

BltByKrmn said:


> Just when I thought BaT stupidity had maxed out, these morons say hold my beer:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-land-rover-range-rover-6/



That was surprising. I thought that was an $8k car, maybe $10k with the BAT effect.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

SLVRon said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-8/
> 
> Guessing it will eventually head north of $70K?


Sold just shy of 70k for $67,*993*


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Jasonloaf said:


> I would have a really hard time not driving this car. It is so weird to me when people barely drive cars that are meant to be driven.


Because a lot of people have multiple cars. Am I supposed to be miserable driving my S2000 in the winter with the top up because you think it should get out more? Don't worry about what other people do with their ****.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

BltByKrmn said:


> Just when I thought BaT stupidity had maxed out, these morons say hold my beer:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-land-rover-range-rover-6/


So many LOLs at the P38 owners thinking they're appreciating yet


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

nm, not worth it.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1973 Alfa Romeo GTV

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-alfa-romeo-gtv-11/












BaT said:


> This 1973 Alfa Romeo GTV was built in May of that model year and sold new in California. It was acquired in 2004 by the previous owner, who had the 2.0-liter twin-cam four rebuilt and commissioned some bodywork. The seller purchased the car in late 2011 and recently completed the cosmetic refresh with another repaint and a new interior. He had the brake system renewed, a new clutch slave cylinder installed, and extensive mechanical work performed by Alfa Performance Connection in Orange, California. GTA-style wheels have also been added along with Bilstein shocks, aftermarket springs, and more as detailed below. A February 2018 service was performed in preparation for the auction, and the car is now being offered with records showing over $31k in refurbishment work, the original owner’s manuals, and a clean California title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

File this one under cars I didn't know existed. Apparently, the first carbon fiber bodied car in production. 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-mosler-consulier-gtp/


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

I can't believe an 8v GTI went for almost 7k?!?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


> 1973 Alfa Romeo GTV...


What a beaut! Man, would I love to drive that on some of the twisty roads around here. :heart:




rawk said:


> I can't believe an 8v GTI went for almost 7k?!?
> 
> *pic of _very_ clean MkII GTI


Wow! I wonder what a really nice 2.0 16V would bring nowadays. Perhaps I should find one before they go crazy too. I've had an 8V GTI and a 2.0 16V Jetta, and I'd love another. I'd want to combine the two and get a 2.0 16V GTI and perhaps a 1.8 head. Just because.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> What a beaut! Man, would I love to drive that on some of the twisty roads around here. :heart:


Exactly...Cue the : Drool Smiley:: !!!:laugh:



Air and water do mix said:


> Wow! I wonder what a really nice 2.0 16V would bring nowadays. Perhaps I should find one before they go crazy too. I've had an 8V GTI and a 2.0 16V Jetta, and I'd love another. I'd want to combine the two and get a 2.0 16V GTI and perhaps a 1.8 head. Just because.


I miss mine!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Nealric said:


> File this one under cars I didn't know existed. Apparently, the first carbon fiber bodied car in production.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9037193-Is-there-any-love-for-the-Mosler-Consulier-GTP


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


> Exactly...Cue the : Drool Smiley:: !!!:laugh:


Yeah, we need one of those, especially in this thread! Hearts will have to do.  





andlf said:


> I miss mine!


And I mine.  

I never autocrossed mine. I did autocross my '97 GTI VR6 but that thing steered like a cow! :laugh: It was a _great_ highway car, but man, talk about nose-heavy. The Goodyear Eagle GAs that came on them at the time sure didn't help either. One other autocrosser said GA stood for "God awful"! :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yeah, we need one of those, especially in this thread! Hearts will have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a '98 VR6 and even with coilovers it couldn't handle. Sounded great with the suitcase muffler deleted though.  But at least I still have the 'rado. :laugh:

old hawky pic.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


> *I had a '98 VR6 and even with coilovers it couldn't handle.* Sounded great with the suitcase muffler deleted though.  But at least I still have the 'rado. :laugh:


That's what makes me wish we had gotten the European 2.0 16V MkIII. I know it would've been slower than a MkII, but it sure would've handled better than the VR6 cars! 

Mine was Ginster yellow. It looked great, but red would've been my second choice.


Back on topic:

I'd buy that 8V for $5k if I had it to spend on a sorta fun car/fair weather driver, but I don't think I could've gone to $7k! I wouldn't want to spend so much I'd be hesitant to modify it, because that's what I'd want to do after the 'new' wore off.


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> Back on topic:
> 
> I'd buy that 8V for $5k if I had it to spend on a sorta fun car/fair weather driver, but I don't think I could've gone to $7k! I wouldn't want to spend so much I'd be hesitant to modify it, because that's what I'd want to do after the 'new' wore off.


I've owned a stock 8v MK2. While fun, you would definitely want to start modifying it. I sold my fully resto-modded MK2 last year. Probably should have held onto it longer, but moving coasts made that pretty difficult.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Good god that GTV is gorgeous. Would prefer red but the blue is awesome. One of my bucket list cars

I was afraid that 8V GTI would get to 9 or 10k. As a basis for a resto-mod 7k isn't too bad for a car that needs very little to no body work. You could spend 3500 for a much rattier one and be above 7 quick.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> That's what makes me wish we had gotten the European 2.0 16V MkIII. I know it would've been slower than a MkII, but it sure would've handled better than the VR6 cars!


Back in Maine we had a couple MK2 VR6 swaps show up at autocross. I'm sure they'd make a pretty sweet daily but...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

rawk said:


> I've owned a stock 8v MK2. While fun, you would definitely want to start modifying it. I sold my fully resto-modded MK2 last year. Probably should have held onto it longer, but moving coasts made that pretty difficult.


Oh, I know. I've had both. :beer:

The 16V liked to rev more (in spite of the 2.0 head) and the gearing was _perfectly_ matched. :heart:





turbo_nine said:


> Back in Maine we had a couple MK2 VR6 swaps show up at autocross. I'm sure they'd make a pretty sweet daily but...


...they'd make a better drag car. :laugh:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> ...they'd make a better drag car. :laugh:


If they'd got more than one of the wheels turning.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

turbo_nine said:


> If they'd got more than one of the wheels turning.


Ha! :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

OldAndyAndTheSea said:


> ^^
> 
> That clear (glass?) tail light panel got a "whoa" from me. Nicely done Maserati. That's freakin' neat.
> 
> Wicked 240z-looking tail lights too.





x(why)z said:


> I can't even deal with how good looking I think this thing is. I wish I had some throwing around money right now as I'd love to have that in m garage.


They look good in white too!


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

BAT really needs a web developer. It's becoming very hard to follow with 100+ cars on the site at any given time. 

The category feature is nice but in no way prominent to find cars that way. The daily email is so long that in Gmail you need to view it in another window every time. 

They are hiring:



> *1. Interaction Designer (remote location a possibility)*The demand for BaT Auctions continues to grow. As a result, our site needs a redesign to keep up. We are looking for an interaction designer to lead this project. This is a contract position that can be remote or in our San Francisco office.
> Do you love BaT? Do you have experience designing interfaces for web and mobile? If this opportunity sounds interesting to you, send us a note with a link to your portfolio to [email protected].
> If your application captures our attention we’ll respond quickly with next steps, as we’re looking to fill this role ASAP. We look forward to hearing from you!


I wish I was more than just a moonlighting web dev as their format and current brand recognitition could really make it the destination for internet car auctions as it's almost already there.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

1987 VW GTI 16v.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-volkswagen-golf-gti-16v-3/

Damn. Like this a lot. I had a tornado red one for 10 years and 175,000 miles. Miss that car a lot.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

That GTI has been FS on the local CL for months at $5k, btw.

It's far from perfect, unfortunately. It'd take at least another $5k to get to where it needs to be, IMO.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Cooper said:


> 1987 VW GTI 16v.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-volkswagen-golf-gti-16v-3/
> 
> Damn. Like this a lot. I had a tornado red one for 10 years and 175,000 miles. Miss that car a lot.


Pretty sure the passenger rear quarter is either full of bondo or was cut out and patched. Looks like a crack near the top and the seam against the rear panel looks janky. Dude is ignoring inquiries about it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MAC said:


> Pretty sure the passenger rear quarter is either full of bondo or was cut out and patched. Looks like a crack near the top and the seam against the rear panel looks janky. Dude is ignoring inquiries about it.


He did put the All back into Armor All.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Bummer on the possible patch job. 

Yeah, I saw last year's thesamba.com listing in the comments section where it was listed for $5K.

Luckily, my wife has two fun cars in the garage already, so that keeps me from being serious about a purchase.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

the weird faded red stripe down the seats looks...unfortunate


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

1/10 original Treks. Well sorted with a new engine and lots of the little stuff already fixed. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-land-rover-discovery-3/


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Speaking of thesamba.com ... just saw a Bradley GT over there. 

https://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=2149208


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Sporin said:


> 1/10 original Treks. Well sorted with a new engine and lots of the little stuff already fixed.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-land-rover-discovery-3/


Oh damn. It’s out here too. I’ve been itching for a crazy British project.. but I suspect this will fetch a premium price. Worth maybe 10k?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

MylesPH1 said:


> Oh damn. It’s out here too. I’ve been itching for a crazy British project.. but I suspect this will fetch a premium price. Worth maybe 10k?


oh my...
too much money but does make me miss my D1


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

I want that white 993 that's up right now.

I don't, however, have the money. But it's beautiful.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Okay okay, here's something more useful: 90-ish photos from the first ever Bring a Trailer Alumni Gathering. A lot of cars here were sold on the site, plus a collection of BaT staff cars, and other fun stuff. There was a post on BaT with their own photos, but they were a bit blurry and it was scrolled off the front page pretty much immediately.

Full gallery here:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/slonie/albums/72157690372794582

A few favorites:
Fiat Body By Siata by Slonie, on Flickr

BaT Car-Spotting by Slonie, on Flickr

Sir, are you aware your car contains unoriginal parts? by Slonie, on Flickr

I awarded this Alfa my people's choice award. by Slonie, on Flickr

BaT Car-Spotting by Slonie, on Flickr

BaT Car-Spotting by Slonie, on Flickr


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-porsche-911-carrera-4-4/

Wow. 964 C4 Rally with $335k of modifications.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

masa8888 said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-porsche-911-carrera-4-4/
> 
> Wow. 964 C4 Rally with $335k of modifications.


Headlights from us. That's $1k there. :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Slonie said:


> Full gallery here:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/slonie/albums/72157690372794582


Wow I never realized the Stratos (replica) was so small. :laugh:


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Sporin said:


> 1/10 original Treks. Well sorted with a new engine and lots of the little stuff already fixed.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-land-rover-discovery-3/
> 
> https://13252-presscdn-0-94-pagely....03b016F1DF86-D81F-4ABC-92E7-C74829FBAD21.jpeg


These were the Land Rovers of my youth. I would love one. I can't find the old C&D ads, but close enough:


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Anyone following the Ford RS200 bidding? Gonna be an interesting last 2 minutes to that auction, for sure. 
6 hrs to go, last bid at $156,000


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

tbvvw said:


> Anyone following the Ford RS200 bidding? Gonna be an interesting last 2 minutes to that auction, for sure.
> 6 hrs to go, last bid at $156,000


I don't think it will sell. Some of the really high value cars that rarely change hands seem to struggle on BaT.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I don't think it will sell. Some of the really high value cars that rarely change hands seem to struggle on BaT.


True. What's a legit reserve for that car?? (based on other recent RS200 auctions)


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

DonPatrizio said:


> These were the Land Rovers of my youth. I would love one. I can't find the old C&D ads, but close enough:


Trek and Camel Trophy are not the same thing. The builds and specs are different.



Sporin said:


> 1/10 original Treks. Well sorted with a new engine and lots of the little stuff already fixed.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-land-rover-discovery-3/


It is not a new motor. It is a used motor. It is the usual Disco move of finding a used motor to replace the motor that probably overheated. 

Either way, the usual BaT garbage is happening where people are paying WAY too much for anything with 4 wheels.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

andlf said:


> Wow I never realized the Stratos (replica) was so small. :laugh:


Well, this one _was_ a replica (Hawk), so some changes in proportions should be expected...


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

tbvvw said:


> Anyone following the Ford RS200 bidding? Gonna be an interesting last 2 minutes to that auction, for sure.
> 6 hrs to go, last bid at $156,000


They go for all the money, so only time will tell.

For giggles, look at the other car this seller has sold on BAT. He should change his username to BATman.


----------



## HBird (Jul 9, 2013)

21K mile 1M, this should fetch a handsome price.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-bmw-1m-17/


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

I scrolled through some comments on auctions after posting the '87 GTI 16v. Some comments are like the guys on "What's My Car Worth?" Pretty much slamming cars because it looks like someone touched the steering wheel or sat in the driver's seat.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Diamond Dave said:


> They go for all the money, so only time will tell.
> 
> For giggles, look at the other car this seller has sold on BAT. He should change his username to BATman.


Reserve not met at $210K.

And yes, just checked that out. Dayum!!!!!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

DonPatrizio said:


> These were the Land Rovers of my youth. I would love one. I can't find the old C&D ads, but close enough:
> 
> camel trophy image





MCTB said:


> Trek and Camel Trophy are not the same thing. The builds and specs are different.


Yeah, Trek's aren't Camels, but I get what you are saying. :thumbup:

Genuine Camel Trophy Rovers are rare because most got beat to crap. But they do come up for sale sometimes...

https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/classic-cars/a16762657/camel-trophy-land-rover-for-sale/




> *One of the Actual Camel Trophy Land Rovers Is for Sale in New York*
> 
> Now's your chance to own a piece of history.
> By Brian Silvestro
> ...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

rawk said:


> I can't believe an 8v GTI went for almost 7k?!?





Air and water do mix said:


> What a beaut! Man, would I love to drive that on some of the twisty roads around here. :heart:
> 
> Wow! I wonder what a really nice 2.0 16V would bring nowadays. Perhaps I should find one before they go crazy too. I've had an 8V GTI and a 2.0 16V Jetta, and I'd love another. I'd want to combine the two and get a 2.0 16V GTI and perhaps a 1.8 head. Just because.


Yeah they have been moving up in price. $7-10k for a clean MK2 GTI is pretty good these days. Sold my last Cali roller shell with just over 100k for $2500 a few years ago. Finding them local here in the north east is hard so they go fast and for some good coin. 




Sporin said:


> Yeah, Trek's aren't Camels, but I get what you are saying. :thumbup:
> 
> Genuine Camel Trophy Rovers are rare because most got beat to crap. But they do come up for sale sometimes...
> 
> https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/classic-cars/a16762657/camel-trophy-land-rover-for-sale/



Do love those Camels ever since being introduced to them by a friend who had a bunch of Disco's and a 1962 110 that he built from the ground up. I have a pair of Disco's to pick up that I am not sure what the hell to do with them, both are basket cases, but such is the case with anything Rover.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I didn't know these came auto.

No Reserve: 65K-Mile 1988 Alfa Romeo Milano Gold

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-alfa-romeo-milano-gold/


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Sporin said:


> Yeah, Trek's aren't Camels, but I get what you are saying. :thumbup:
> 
> Genuine Camel Trophy Rovers are rare because most got beat to crap. But they do come up for sale sometimes...
> 
> https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/classic-cars/a16762657/camel-trophy-land-rover-for-sale/



https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-land-rover-discovery-3/

Winning bid - $22,225 :what:

Should we just call that BaT **** crazy? I genuinely believe this truck is worth something, but wow...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn that is pricey


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

Local is selling a Mercedes minivan..
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-mercedes-benz-r63-11/

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

BringaTrailer said:


> ....This 2007 Mercedes-Benz R63 AMG shows 127k miles and was acquired by the seller four months ago.....


Translation - I had no idea what I was getting into. GET ME OUT OF THIS!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

PiSSAT4motion said:


> Local is selling a Mercedes minivan..
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-mercedes-benz-r63-11/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Of course the seller has a lien on it. :facepalm: Ignoring head bolt question. Trans acting up. Lol. Good luck moron.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

jimv said:


> Translation - I had no idea what I was getting into. GET ME OUT OF THIS!


I'm surprised it's been up for a day and no commenter has linked the infamous GRM engine rebuild thread.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

One of my favorite cars, a BMW 850i ends at 3:00PM today: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-850i-20/

Wrong color for me but nice condition.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Hubba Hubba. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-datsun-240z-43/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DonPatrizio said:


> One of my favorite cars, a BMW 850i ends at 3:00PM today: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-850i-20/
> 
> Wrong color for me but nice condition.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> *Hubba Hubba. * https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-datsun-240z-43/


:thumbup: oh yeah!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

curious to see what BaT inflation does for this:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-9/


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

This was listed at $19000 on a 4Runner site.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-toyota-4runner-sr5-4x4-4/


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

fouckhest said:


> curious to see what BaT inflation does for this:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-9/


It's been chipped by Autoscope, no idea who that is or what software. 
Buyer beware, certainly not worth more than about double what it's at now.

List seats as Koning, so even more suspicious. 

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

philf1fan2 said:


> It's been chipped by Autoscope, no idea who that is or what software.
> Buyer beware, certainly not worth more than about double what it's at now.
> 
> List seats as Koning, so even more suspicious.
> ...


It's a performance shop in Plano texas. They are probably (or were) a dealer for C2 before Atwood left and started UM since it was done in 2006.

Konig are the stock seats? It will fetch 16k easy on there. Perfect mileage for a good driver.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

964 'Safari 4' 911...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-porsche-911-carrera-4-4/



But come on, a 'Safari 2' would have been much more fun...


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

SLVRon said:


> 964 'Safari 4' 911...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-porsche-911-carrera-4-4/
> 
> ...


Winner's handle is *Peloton*. Might this be McLaren F1 aficionado *Peloton25* from here?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sonderwunsch said:


> This was listed at $19000 on a 4Runner site.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-toyota-4runner-sr5-4x4-4/


Just came to post this. My guess is it won't hit his reserve if he was looking for that much somewhere else.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-toyota-4runner-sr5-4x4-4/


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

VR6 Estate!!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-volkswagen-golf/


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

David9962000 said:


> VR6 Estate!!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-volkswagen-golf/












If that was legal in the USA I would own it
I strongly dislike so many .gov regs


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

cpermd said:


> If that was legal in the USA I would own it
> ......


If it was US legal, I would also be bidding. What a beautiful Mk3 Estate.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

cpermd said:


> If that was legal in the USA I would own it
> I strongly dislike so many .gov regs


I could register that thing in 5 minutes in Arizona.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KevinC said:


> I could register that thing in 5 minutes in Arizona.


Florida too. But who needs AWD in Florida?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1975 Ferrari 308 GT4



































> This 1975 Ferrari 308 GT4 is finished in silver with black lower panels and is equipped with the smaller bumpers. The black and tan interior was previously refinished and has been fitted with a new steering wheel. Power comes from a 3.0-liter quad-cam V8 paired with a 5-speed manual transaxle. In 2016, a major service was completed which included new timing and accessory belts, a valve adjustment, fresh fluids, new CV boots, and more. Since acquiring the car in 2013 the seller has added around 7,000 miles, and modifications include individual K&N air filters, an XDI direct coil ignition system, coilover suspension, reproduction 16″ wheels, and more. This 308 GT4 is now being offered with service records and a clean California title in the seller’s name.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

MAC said:


> Of course the seller has a lien on it. :facepalm: Ignoring head bolt question. Trans acting up. Lol. Good luck moron.


:laugh: probably still goes for stupid money though... because BaT.

maybe i should start dumping weird project cars on there. easy money like selling gold to preppers!


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> :laugh: probably still goes for stupid money though... because BaT.
> 
> maybe i should start dumping weird project cars on there. easy money like selling gold to preppers!


Seems like it. Even when commenters point out quickie fixes and covered-up flaws the hammer price usually surprises me.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

This thing is badass, but it seems to be rocketing towards Reserve Not Met:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-lotus-stuart-taylor-locost-7

/


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

is there any reason i should not bid this?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-porsche-911-turbo-10/


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

TurboREX said:


> is there any reason i should not bid this?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-porsche-911-turbo-10/


No.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

TurboREX said:


> is there any reason i should not bid this?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-porsche-911-turbo-10/


Hmm, you hate fun? :laugh:


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

A 162K miles and look at the price!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-porsche-911-3-6-turbo-4/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

David9962000 said:


> A 162K miles and look at the price!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-porsche-911-3-6-turbo-4/


More interesting is the fact the car had a sticker price of $165,211 in 1994, that's is unreal. That would be ~$281,xxx in today's money.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh Hello....

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-bmw-m3-24/


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

David9962000 said:


> A 162K miles and look at the price!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-porsche-911-3-6-turbo-4/


Dude drove the snot of it. I like it 



Cabin Pics said:


> More interesting is the fact the car had a sticker price of $165,211 in 1994, that's is unreal. That would be ~$281,xxx in today's money.


That's insane $ for that car even back in the early 90's.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Beautiful 1971 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona Berlinetta on BaT right now, auction ends soon. Bid is at $569K, wonder if it hits reserve and sells?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-ferrari-365-gtb-4-daytona-coupe/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

tbvvw said:


> Beautiful 1971 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona Berlinetta on BaT right now, auction ends soon. Bid is at $569K, wonder if it hits reserve and sells?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-ferrari-365-gtb-4-daytona-coupe/


What's the BaT record?


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Sporin said:


> What's the BaT record?


Every auction should include a dyno pull video.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Sporin said:


> What's the BaT record?


No idea? BaT FAQ doesn't say, nor any other success stories on the site.

The Ferrari is at $580k w/ 2 min to go...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sporin said:


> What's the BaT record?


More than you can afford, pal. 

Ferrari.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Reserve not met at $592K.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

16volt said:


> Every auction should include a dyno pull video.


Just like this. No obnoxious music, no talking, just moving parts and sound.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

16volt said:


> Every auction should include a dyno pull video.


At the VERY least, every auction should include a driving video like this:














(note: same seller. He's local to me)


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-bmw-m5-longroof/


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-bmw-m-coupe-15/

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-turbo-5/

21K on the odometer


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Do Want!!!111

1973 DeTomaso Pantera

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-detomaso-pantera-14/



> This 1973 DeTomaso Pantera was refurbished and modified from 2006-2008 by the previous owner and acquired by the seller about 18 months ago. The Ford small block was increased in displacement to 408 cubic inches and fitted with AFD aluminum heads, roller rockers, a Demon carburetor, MSD ignition, and a 10 quart oil pan. The engine is mated to a rebuilt 5-speed ZF transaxle. QA1 adjustable coilovers were also fitted along with Wilwood brakes, carbon fiber interior trim, an aluminum Fluidyne radiator, 17″ Torino wheels, an R134a A/C conversion, and much more as described below. Invoices for the refurbishment work are included, and the car is now being offered with a clean Arizona title.
> The car is finished in orange, and the seller was told that the front of the car was repainted in 2010. A set of 17″ Torino wheels from Tjaarda Design are fitted and wear older tires. The rear bumper has been removed, and stainless steel mufflers with four upturned exhaust tips have been installed.
> Suspension modifications include a set of QA1 coilovers, orange suspension bushings, an aluminum camber bar, and a 1″ rear sway bar with aluminum spherical mounts. 6-piston Wilwood brakes with 12″ rotors are also fitted, and single-piston emergency brake calipers are equipped out back.
> The cabin is trimmed in black leather and features a set of stock seats with cam-lock seat belts. A carbon fiber trim panel is affixed to the center stack and the door weatherstripping has been replaced. The A/C is working and has been converted to R134a refrigerant, though the heater lines are not installed. 74,500 miles are shown on the odometer, approximately 3,400 of which have been added by the seller.
> ...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

andlf said:


> Do Want!!!111



I've been drooling over that one.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Picked up a 996 off of BaT and drove it home from Florida to VA last week. It's a 2000 (996.1) Carrera in Mirage Metallic over black, and 6 speed. Car came with about $6k in recent receipts, including IMS direct oil feed, new clutch, and new Michelin Pilot SS tires. PPI came out perfect, except for burnt out side marker bulbs, which I replaced yesterday. Modifications are minor, but tasteful, including a short shifter kit, H&R springs, wheel spacers, and smoked tail lights / side markers. So far, the experience (seller, BaT, car) has been great. Looking forward to putting on many more miles in the near future. Previous owner even kindly let me keep his rear plate on for the drive back, before I get a chance to register it in VA :thumbup:


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

masa8888 said:


> Picked up a 996 off of BaT and drove it home from Florida to VA last week. It's a 2000 (996.1) Carrera in Mirage Metallic over black, and 6 speed.


Nice! I saw that one and thought it was a good deal, glad it turned out positive. :thumbup:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Sexayyyy!!!! 

2300-Mile 2011 Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-mercedes-benz-sls-8/










































OOOOOOOHHHHHHH!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1972 BMW 3.0CSi 4-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-bmw-3-0csi/


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

andlf said:


> 1972 BMW 3.0CSi 4-Speed
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-bmw-3-0csi/



Only thing that ever gives me pause with those cars, pretty much my favorite BMWs...

"Rust bubbles are present on the passenger door and rear wheel arch."

Discussion of e9 project. Love the question, "can you give me an estimate of the hours?".
He can, my friend, but it will be low.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1990 Renault Alpine GTA V6 Turbo

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-renault-alpine/


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

That E9 is a lot of sorrow waiting for a future owner who thinks they will just clean up some surface rust. Those front strut towers and cowl have tell tale signs of big $ to be spent. It's also not good when the prior owner who commissioned the current body/paint work 30 years ago has concerns about the rear shock towers, yet there are no pictures. Nor are there any of the spare tire well on the inside.


I grow more disillusioned with BaT every day I look, unfortunately...it seems in chasing volume, they have foregone any diligence or real curation. A Geo Metro convertible? Really? And that 116i...the fact they actually took that listing is where they lost me. 

Prior to that I nearly bid on a car or two. Now I'd only do it if I knew the seller and/or knew someone who knew the car and could attest to the condition and care.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1975-chevrolet-c20/


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice score on the 996 :thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1975-chevrolet-c20/


Oh man, that brings back memories. I grew up in these trucks, this is awesome.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

masa8888 said:


> Picked up a 996 off of BaT and drove it home from Florida to VA last week. It's a 2000 (996.1) Carrera in Mirage Metallic over black, and 6 speed. Car came with about $6k in recent receipts, including IMS direct oil feed, new clutch, and new Michelin Pilot SS tires. PPI came out perfect, except for burnt out side marker bulbs, which I replaced yesterday. Modifications are minor, but tasteful, including a short shifter kit, H&R springs, wheel spacers, and smoked tail lights / side markers. So far, the experience (seller, BaT, car) has been great. Looking forward to putting on many more miles in the near future. Previous owner even kindly let me keep his rear plate on for the drive back, before I get a chance to register it in VA :thumbup:


I was watching this one, it's a great looking 996. Nice score!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh man, that brings back memories. I grew up in these trucks, this is awesome.


You are old. :laugh:

Yeah, I grew up with these trucks too. Love the tires.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

5700-Mile 1994 Toyota Supra Turbo Auto - $65k and 2 days to go
This 2JZ hasn't had a _Hard Knock Life_. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-toyota-supra-8/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

8K-Mile 1991 Alfa Romeo SZ - Wow, another one...I'd so rock this! My favorite one on BaT yet. :thumbup: drool...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-alfa-romeo-sz-4/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Numbersix said:


> That E9 is a lot of sorrow waiting for a future owner who thinks they will just clean up some surface rust. Those front strut towers and cowl have tell tale signs of big $ to be spent. It's also not good when the prior owner who commissioned the current body/paint work 30 years ago has concerns about the rear shock towers, yet there are no pictures. Nor are there any of the spare tire well on the inside.
> 
> 
> I grow more disillusioned with BaT every day I look, unfortunately...it seems in chasing volume, they have foregone any diligence or real curation. A Geo Metro convertible? Really? And that 116i...the fact they actually took that listing is where they lost me.
> ...


They don't need to do "curation" as long as they allow anyone who will provide a valid email address to comment. The problems take care of themselves. That E9 is a perfect example of it with the former owner blowing it up. 
What do you think all the major auction houses do? They don't have an army of people flying all over the country personally inspecting cars. They rely on the photos and info provided by the consigner and say yes or no. If there's problems when the car gets on site they pull it.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

andlf said:


> 8K-Mile 1991 Alfa Romeo SZ - Wow, another one...I'd so rock this! My favorite one on BaT yet. :thumbup: drool...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-alfa-romeo-sz-4/


I agree completely. One of the coolest cars I've seen on BaT. Only 1036 of these made. Will it reach reserve? opcorn:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

MAC said:


> They don't need to do "curation" as long as they allow anyone who will provide a valid email address to comment. The problems take care of themselves. That E9 is a perfect example of it with the former owner blowing it up.
> What do you think all the major auction houses do? They don't have an army of people flying all over the country personally inspecting cars. They rely on the photos and info provided by the consigner and say yes or no. If there's problems when the car gets on site they pull it.


I think we can see from the recent poster's MBZ experience that the "commenter-vetting process" (such as it is) can fall a bit flat with low-profile auctions.




Bring a Trailer said:


> This Alfa SZ is now being offered in California with importation documents and a Vermont registration.


This is I think the third or fourth (edit: sixth?) imported offering by the same seller, and IMO the Vermont registrations come off as cheesy if not shady. However it shows two things about the site operator's priorities: get interesting cars on the block regardless of condition or questions, and cultivate relationships with sellers who can provide them. DENWERKS for instance consistently has amazing period cars out of Oregon.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I agree completely. One of the coolest cars I've seen on BaT. Only 1036 of these made. Will it reach reserve? opcorn:


I bet it does. If I had a couple things paid off, I'd be bidding on it! :beer:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks to Dave_Car_Guy, I was commissioned to shoot this gorgeous Austin-Healey 3000 BJ8 that just went up today. It was restored to "better than new" condition, and it was stunning in person. I really hope I conveyed how minty fresh this car is.

It's only been up since this morning and it's already at $50k as I write this! 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-austin-healey-3000-bj8-mk-iii/




























I didn't know this when I shot it, but apparently it's a fairly rare German-spec car. According to the BaT experts, these are the Euro-spec "side lamps" that were introduced early in Germany and Sweden. When US-spec cars got the dual lamps, they had larger plastic lenses and the body wasn't molded to meet them.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

hushypushy said:


> Thanks to Dave_Car_Guy, I was commissioned to shoot this gorgeous Austin-Healey 3000 BJ8 that just went up today. It was restored to "better than new" condition, and it was stunning in person. I really hope I conveyed how minty fresh this car is.
> 
> It's only been up since this morning and it's already at $50k as I write this!


Gorgeous photos, great car! and I know that location!!!! Now a HushyPushy favorite!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

That automatic 1994 Supra Turbo with 5700 miles just sold for _*$80,500.*_










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-toyota-supra-8/


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Ryukein said:


> That automatic 1994 Supra Turbo with 5700 miles just sold for _*$80,500.*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAT is tailored specifically to dumb people with too much money to spend.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

my really good buddy's dad is selling his D90...

1995 NAS Defender 90


lots of pictures in the listing from when they took it to the alvord desert last year

wish i had the money!


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

ChillOutPossum said:


> BAT is tailored specifically to dumb people with too much money to spend.


Maybe I should put my 8,970 km Crown Majesta Type B on BAT if that's the case :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ChillOutPossum said:


> BAT is tailored specifically to dumb people with too much money to spend.


I should probably go ahead and list my Z71 Corvette before I put too many miles on it.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

hushypushy said:


> Thanks to Dave_Car_Guy, I was commissioned to shoot this gorgeous Austin-Healey 3000 BJ8 that just went up today. It was restored to "better than new" condition, and it was stunning in person. I really hope I conveyed how minty fresh this car is.
> 
> It's only been up since this morning and it's already at $50k as I write this!


Well, damn. There was a bit of a bidding war at the end there, but it didn't really go as high as I was expecting. Met reserve and sold for $86,500, but I was really hoping to see it crest $100k


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

ChillOutPossum said:


> BAT is tailored specifically to dumb people with too much money to spend.


Auctions are for dumb rich people. Got it.


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)

The majority of cars I've watched on BAT have sold way over market, however there are some decent deals to be had like these 2 below that I was watching recently:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-ferrari-f355-spider-2/

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-porsche-gt3-rs-2/


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

turbo_nine said:


> I think we can see from the recent poster's MBZ experience that the "commenter-vetting process" (such as it is) can fall a bit flat with low-profile auctions.


Agreed. And it's not just on low-$ one off cars. I recently saw a GTV that sold for $50k+ on BaT in person. It had allegedly been subject to a thorough freshening including new paint. Let's just say I would have felt very, very foolish for not having done more due diligence before spending $50+k on that car.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Digging this old Prelude Si 4WS. No reserve

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-honda-prelude-3/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

masa8888 said:


> Digging this old Prelude Si 4WS. No reserve


Damn, I love those. The lines are _fantastic_. I think they're almost as pretty as an E9. There, I said it.

There's a clean white one in the area but it seems like the only time I see it is when on the highway and it's going the opposite direction.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Those cars have the lowest hood line and cowl of practically any front engined car I've driven.

Super rare to find them in good shape anymore, especially with that motor. It was known to be problematic (oil drinker) so I think a lot of them met an early death.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Numbersix said:


> Those cars have the lowest hood line and cowl of practically any front engined car I've driven.
> 
> Super rare to find them in good shape anymore, especially with that motor. It was known to be problematic (oil drinker) so I think a lot of them met an early death.


I think that was the 2.1. This one has a 2.0.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1979 Maserati Merak SS

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-maserati-merak/












> This 1979 Maserati Merak is an SS model equipped with its original 3.0-liter V6 and 5-speed manual transaxle. Finished in correct Giallo over a black interior, this is one of 312 Merak SSs produced for the US market. The car is described as a light restoration project that runs and drives but back fires and will need servicing prior to road use. This Merak SS is now sold with Maserati Classiche documentation, a Maserati Technical Certificate of Origin, Owner’s Manual, maintenance booklet, spare wheel and tire, leather tool/jack roll, and a clean Texas title.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

masa8888 said:


> Digging this old Prelude Si 4WS. No reserve
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-honda-prelude-3/


That's a pretty nice car. I was always torn between these 3rd gen and the later 4th gen Preludes. I love them both but don't have room in my life for two Preludes. I've never seen leather seats in a 3G before. Are they really AUS spec or are they a quality aftermarket job? They look too good to be OEM and have survived this long. 

If this was my car I'd ditch the fake Work Meister CR01 wheels and install a set of Mugen RG wheels, or OEM 1990-91 white sawblade style wheels, or possibly those same wheels cut and upsized to turn them into 15" or 16" 3-piece wheels with hidden hardware and color matched barrels.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

For the auction I would have definitely ditched the cheap JNC wheels and put back the original wheels, even if they were steel with OE wheel covers. BaT seems to love originality as much as I do.


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Damn, I love those. The lines are _fantastic_. I think they're almost as pretty as an E9. There, I said it...


Saying it doesn't make it true:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Black and Tan. :thumbup:

1990 Ferrari 348 TS

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-ferrari-348-3/












> This 1990 Ferrari 348 TS was sold new in Illinois and remained in the midwest until 1994, when it was moved to Florida. It was purchased by the seller in 2004 from a dealer in Washington State and was driven minimally over the next decade. This targa model is finished in black over tan leather, and the 3.4L quad-cam V8 engine sends power to the rear wheels through a 5-speed manual transmission with a gated shifter. The seller brought the car to Texas in 2016 and had an engine-out service performed last month at a cost of over $7k. Work included replacement of the timing belt and a number of other components as described below. Now showing just under 40k miles, this 348 is being offered with an accident-free Carfax report and a clean Washington title in the seller’s name.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

andlf said:


> Black and Tan. :thumbup:
> 
> 1990 Ferrari 348 TS


I know the 348 was maligned back in the day for its handling traits and its styling that was generally seen as being somewhat dated upon arrival. I suppose that's the double edged sword of styling that was heavily influenced by its big brother Testarossa, which had been around since 1984. Also, the 348 lacked cherished Ferrari/Pininfarina trademark styling cues like round tail lamps, which tellingly returned on the F355 and remained a styling element on the subsequent 360, F430, 458 and 488 cars.

Today, many enthusiasts see the 348 differently. Perhaps we are all looking through rose-tinted glasses or perhaps we're all just reaching for the bottom rung of the Ferrari ladder in an effort to join a rather exclusive club. But in a world of increasingly anodyne sports cars that are supremely capable but lack feedback and analog thrills, the 348 is seen as a proper Ferrari with its gated shifter and glorious sounding flat-plane crank V8. It almost doesn't even matter that it can't handily outrun a Toyota Camry V6 grocery getter in the stoplight dragraces.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

andlf said:


> Black and Tan. :thumbup:
> 
> 1990 Ferrari 348 TS


yosssss :heart:


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

vwtool said:


> Saying it doesn't make it true:


I think they're both gorgeous, but as a child of the 80's, I'd prefer to have the honda as a car I could enjoy and use regularly.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> I know the 348 was maligned back in the day for its handling traits and its styling that was generally seen as being somewhat dated upon arrival. I suppose that's the double edged sword of styling that was heavily influenced by its big brother Testarossa, which had been around since 1984. Also, the 348 lacked cherished Ferrari/Pininfarina trademark styling cues like round tail lamps, which tellingly returned on the F355 and remained a styling element on the subsequent 360, F430, 458 and 488 cars.
> 
> Today, many enthusiasts see the 348 differently. Perhaps we are all looking through rose-tinted glasses or perhaps we're all just reaching for the bottom rung of the Ferrari ladder in an effort to join a rather exclusive club. But in a world of increasingly anodyne sports cars that are supremely capable but lack feedback and analog thrills, the 348 is seen as a proper Ferrari with its gated shifter and glorious sounding flat-plane crank V8. It almost doesn't even matter that it can't handily outrun a Toyota Camry V6 grocery getter in the stoplight dragraces.





Dravenport said:


> yosssss :heart:


It went for *Fitty* k.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

I'll be right back, I need to remove something from my car.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-ruf-speedline-wheel-for-930-turbo/










$7K....people are insane.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Seitan said:


> I think they're both gorgeous, but as a child of the 80's, I'd prefer to have the honda as a car I could enjoy and use regularly.


Exactly. It’s not as pretty as the E9, but it’s a damn good looking car and the greenhouse has a similar airy lightness to it that’s long absent from more modern cars.

Edit: Of course if you had an E9 that looked like that you could sell it and buy several Preludes, so there’s that.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

16volt said:


> I'll be right back, I need to remove something from my car.
> 
> $7K....people are insane.


These went up right after it. See if the market has already peaked! 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-porsche-ruf-speedline-wheels-8jx17-and-9jx17/


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

I’m amazed the prelude is still under $3k. I want it bad but have too many other things going on now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Seitan said:


> I’m amazed the prelude is still under $3k. I want it bad but have too many other things going on now.



Damn. If that were closer I think I’d have to bid on it. Really.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> I know the 348 was maligned back in the day for its handling traits and its styling that was generally seen as being somewhat dated upon arrival. I suppose that's the double edged sword of styling that was heavily influenced by its big brother Testarossa, which had been around since 1984. Also, the 348 lacked cherished Ferrari/Pininfarina trademark styling cues like round tail lamps, which tellingly returned on the F355 and remained a styling element on the subsequent 360, F430, 458 and 488 cars.
> 
> Today, many enthusiasts see the 348 differently. Perhaps we are all looking through rose-tinted glasses or perhaps we're all just reaching for the bottom rung of the Ferrari ladder in an effort to join a rather exclusive club. But in a world of increasingly anodyne sports cars that are supremely capable but lack feedback and analog thrills, the 348 is seen as a proper Ferrari with its gated shifter and glorious sounding flat-plane crank V8. It almost doesn't even matter that it can't handily outrun a Toyota Camry V6 grocery getter in the stoplight dragraces.


Count me in as a 348 fan too, though I haven't driven one (yet). I also love the OEM wheels.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

andlf said:


> It went for *Fitty* k.


"You just be careful with that Ferrari... That's a _fifty_ thousand dollar automobile."
"Actually it's sixty-seven thousand, that thing goes zero to a hundred in like..."
(glare) "Just make sure nothing happens to the car."


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

1974 BMW 2002 Turbo already at $38k less then 2 hours after being listed: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-2002-turbo-2/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

4th Branch said:


> 1974 BMW 2002 Turbo already at $38k less then 2 hours after being listed: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-2002-turbo-2/


I'm not current on 2002 values, but my seat of the pants ballpark guestimate is that this car could possibly sell for as much as $150k based simply on this 1974 BMW 2002 Turbo 2 that sold for $145,600 at RM Sotheby's Scottsdale AZ 2018 auction and this 1974 BMW 2002 Turbo 2 that sold for $143k at Gooding's Pebble Beach auction in 2017. I feel like 2002 values in general have been fairly flat for a while as most enthusiasts who want a 2002 have a 2002. As such, it is less sought after among the 30-45 year old enthusiasts buying today who grew up in the 1980s among E30s. But the cream always rises to the top and the 2002 Turbo has always been viewed as the most desirable trim level within the 2002 model range. The 2002 is also seen as being an iconic BMW in terms of design, so it has a place in any serious BMW collector's collection (see Rudy Mancinas).


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Really clean W210 E55 AMG. I would love something like this as an occasional commuter / family hauler if I had the space. Even Doug Demuro, who is an active BaT member, dropped a comment about this car.



















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-mercedes-benz-e55-amg-3/



> *DougDeMuro* - It’s funny that this car is $14,000 and it’s ending tomorrow, while there’s a higher-mileage 500E currently on BaT for $38,000 with days left to go. I owned both simultaneously. In fact, I had the E55 and later bought the 500E, thinking the rarer, cooler 500E would be a good replacement. I ended up selling the 500E and keeping the E55. I’ve rarely given a second thought to letting the 500E go — but one of my only automotive regrets is that I later sold the E55.
> I’ve spent the last few days agonizing over whether I should bid on this car, and I’ve ultimately decided not to — even though this seems to be the perfect W210 E55, with the right miles, in the right spec. I even loved those opinion-splitting two-tone seats. The seats in mine were boring black, and I always wanted the two-tones to really have it all. Unfortunately, this car just doesn’t have a spot in my life right now.
> 
> But speaking of “having a spot,” here’s a nice story for the eventual buyer (and W210 E55 fans like me). A year ago, I filmed a segment with Jay Leno for his CNBC show “Jay Leno’s Garage”. At the end of the shoot, Jay gave me a garage (hangar) tour, and of course he’s got some crazy stuff in there — “here’s the second C6 ZR1,” “here’s the twelfth 2005 Ford GT,” “here’s the Bugatti room.” There’s a McLaren F1 sitting by the entrance, two Lamborghini Miuras. You get the idea.
> ...


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Wow, the detail of cleanliness on this Syncro Subaru SVX Vanagon is shockingly high. Those aren't windows on the sides in the rear, but painted aluminum panels!!













Even though this BMW E9 auction was pulled because the ad was placed at the wrong time (while the owner was traveling), it really has me contemplating vintage BMW ownership.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

12k mile 99 Civic Si just sold for over $24k. Impressive

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-honda-civic-13/


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

4th Branch said:


> 1974 BMW 2002 Turbo already at $38k less then 2 hours after being listed: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-2002-turbo-2/


It is up to $91,000 with less then a day to go.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

masa8888 said:


> 12k mile 99 Civic Si just sold for over $24k. Impressive


There's about to be a bunch of B20 swapped, salvage title EM1s asking for 10k now thanks to all these clean examples :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Digz! :thumbup:

1985 Porsche 928S 5-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-porsche-928s-12/



> This 1985 Porsche 928S is a 5-speed manual example that was sold new in Las Vegas, Nevada, moved to its present home of Michigan in 1997, and was purchased from a dealer by the seller in 2002. Power is from a 5.0-liter quad-cam V8 which received a timing belt replacement in 2012. A new cooling fan, bonnet insulation pad, and alternator vent hose have also been installed during the seller’s ownership, and the leather on the doors and A-pillars has been replaced. A clean Carfax report, original owner’s books, and service records from current ownership come with the car along with a clean Michigan title.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

:thumbup:
If that 928S goes anywhere near the current $9200, it's a hell of a deal. 
It's a lot of GT car for the (current) money! Put a better looking stereo head unit (Conti) and call it good.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> I'm not current on 2002 values, but my seat of the pants ballpark guestimate is that this car could possibly sell for as much as $150k




So far you're looking pretty damn good! (PIR Rules of course)


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

4th Branch said:


> 1974 BMW 2002 Turbo already at $38k less then 2 hours after being listed: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-2002-turbo-2/


It's at $135,000 now with a little less than four hours left to go.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> It's at $135,000 now with a little less than four hours left to go.


Wow! I knew it would go high, but I don't know that I was expecting more than $100,000 high!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

JMURiz said:


> :thumbup:
> If that 928S goes anywhere near the current $9200, it's a hell of a deal.
> It's a lot of GT car for the (current) money! Put a better looking stereo head unit (Conti) and call it good.


Yeah, that's almost tempting for me, and I'm a fraidy cat when it comes to expensive machinery/repairs. That looks great, though. 

Also, would a Becker do?


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

4th Branch said:


> 1974 BMW 2002 Turbo already at $38k less then 2 hours after being listed: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-2002-turbo-2/


Reserve not met at $152,000


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

JMURiz said:


> :thumbup:
> If that 928S goes anywhere near the current $9200, it's a hell of a deal.
> It's a lot of GT car for the (current) money! Put a better looking stereo head unit (Conti) and call it good.


It went for 10k.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> It's at $135,000 now with a little less than four hours left to go.


Go for it. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Ryukein said:


> Reserve not met at $152,000


Dayum.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

someone tell freedo so he can put his up for big money! :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Ryukein said:


> Reserve not met at $152,000







Dravenport said:


> someone tell freedo so he can put his up for big money! :laugh:


I think in his case "big money" would mean $1,000. 

:wave: Hi, Freedo!


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

No mention of the 500E that sold for an astonishing $53,500? 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-mercedes-benz-500e-6/


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> I think in his case "big money" would mean $1,000.
> 
> :wave: Hi, Freedo!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Stromaluski said:


> No mention of the 500E that sold for an astonishing $53,500?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-mercedes-benz-500e-6/


Wow, as clean as that example is, I don't think it is a $50k driving experience. For that money you could get a lightly used M2/3. Wouldn't you have to get special insurance to reflect the market value vs book value too?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

DonPatrizio said:


> Wow, as clean as that example is, I don't think it is a $50k driving experience. For that money you could get a lightly used M2/3. Wouldn't you have to get special insurance to reflect the market value vs book value too?


Declared or agreed value, yeah.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

DonPatrizio said:


> Wow, as clean as that example is, I don't think it is a $50k driving experience. For that money you could get a lightly used M2/3. Wouldn't you have to get special insurance to reflect the market value vs book value too?


At a certain point, it's not about the driving experience but pure collectors value. Is a Ferrari 250 GTO really more than twice the driving experience of a McLaren F1? I highly doubt it, but the last 250 GTO sold for almost $40 million at auction, while the McLaren for a paltry $15 million.

That being said, it's worth noting that classic car insurance is considerably cheaper than regular car insurance. That Mercedes would be much cheaper to insure than a new one, although you wouldn't be allowed to daily it.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

DonPatrizio said:


> Wow, as clean as that example is, I don't think it is a $50k driving experience. For that money you could get a lightly used M2/3


Jesus christ. :facepalm:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> I think in his case "big money" would mean $1,000.
> 
> :wave: Hi, Freedo!


SOLD. 





sucker, i would have taken scrap value


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Nealric said:


> At a certain point, it's not about the driving experience but pure collectors value. Is a Ferrari 250 GTO really more than twice the driving experience of a McLaren F1? I highly doubt it, but the last 250 GTO sold for almost $40 million at auction, while the McLaren for a paltry $15 million.
> 
> That being said, it's worth noting that classic car insurance is considerably cheaper than regular car insurance. That Mercedes would be much cheaper to insure than a new one, although you wouldn't be allowed to daily it.


You're right about the collector car angle, but I don't see why this midsize V8 Mercedes would go for that much money. The seller was very lucky. What makes this Mercedes any more collectible than a 2002 E500 or a 2012 E550? I don't think it represents anything as notable as a classic Ferrari or McLaren. It's just a case of someone with a lot cash to spend.



MAC said:


> Jesus christ. :facepalm:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

DonPatrizio said:


> You're right about the collector car angle, but I don't see why this midsize V8 Mercedes would go for that much money. The seller was very lucky. What makes this Mercedes any more collectible than a 2002 E500 or a 2012 E550? I don't think it represents anything as notable as a classic Ferrari or McLaren. It's just a case of someone with a lot cash to spend.


I don't disagree that it's a high price, but the W124 E500 (or 500E) is basically the predecessor to the future AMG E-class models, with a hand-built v8 made by Porsche. The car did 0-60 in the mid-5's and top speed of 160mph, which is incredibly fast for the early 90's. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_500_E

Add to that, the W124 is seen as the last "real" MB by some enthusiasts, in similar vein to Porsche's 993 vs. later gens.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DonPatrizio said:


> You're right about the collector car angle, but I don't see why this midsize V8 Mercedes would go for that much money. The seller was very lucky. What makes this Mercedes any more collectible than a 2002 E500 or a 2012 E550? I don't think it represents anything as notable as a classic Ferrari or McLaren. It's just a case of someone with a lot cash to spend.


I don't see the draw either. Next thing you know people will be paying big money for W12 VW Phaetons.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

DonPatrizio said:


> You're right about the collector car angle, but I don't see why this midsize V8 Mercedes would go for that much money. The seller was very lucky. What makes this Mercedes any more collectible than a 2002 E500 or a 2012 E550?


If you have to ask that question it is clear you don't know what you are looking at.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

masa8888 said:


> I don't disagree that it's a high price, but the W124 E500 (or 500E) is basically the predecessor to the future AMG E-class models, with a hand-built v8 made by Porsche. The car did 0-60 in the mid-5's and top speed of 160mph, which is incredibly fast for the early 90's.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercedes-Benz_500_E
> 
> Add to that, the W124 is seen as the last "real" MB by some enthusiasts, in similar vein to Porsche's 993 vs. later gens.


Ah I see. It sounds like it is the successor to the AMG Hammer. Based on your description it could be thought of as a four door version of the Porsche 928. Those are going anywhere from $5k to $45k.



spockcat said:


> I don't see the draw either. Next thing you know people will be paying big money for W12 VW Phaetons.


Perhaps RS4s have bottomed out and they will go for over MSRP in the next ten years. 



Sonderwunsch said:


> If you have to ask that question it is clear you don't know what you are looking at.


I liked you better when you were banned.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

DonPatrizio said:


> I liked you better when you were banned.


I never liked you.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

masa8888 said:


> Add to that, the W124 is seen as the last "real" MB by some enthusiasts, in similar vein to Porsche's 993 vs. later gens.


:thumbup:
That's the key right there. 
The 996 is better in every metric than the 993....but we'd all rather have the 993 right?
The E30 M3 is a darling, but it's 'worse' than the newer cars...and so no an so on.

The Porsche consulting specials will always be collectible too. With the Audi RS2 and the 500E, there's just something about them that is more than the specifications.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

There is really no such thing as "the last true...", it's all made up by owners and enthusiasts. Our kids will say that the last true Mercedes was W212 etc.. It is just as pointless as saying that the last true Ford was the Model T .


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

My previous car just popped up on auction: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-volkswagen-passat-w8-4motion-wagon-2/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Turbo II said:


> There is really no such thing as "the last true...", it's all made up by owners and enthusiasts. Our kids will say that the last true Mercedes was W212 etc.. It is just as pointless as saying that the last true Ford was the Model T .


They really started going downhill when they offered paint colors.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

oidoglr said:


> My previous car just popped up on auction: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-volkswagen-passat-w8-4motion-wagon-2/


I would rock the **** out of that.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> I would rock the **** out of that.


It was my 2nd manual W8 wagon. (RIP #1)

Love the motor, and the AWD rips in the snow. 

I had some cosmetic plans for it (C5 Audi sport seats, R32 steering wheel, painted lowers, coilovers and 18" wheels), but not really enough time in my life anymore to DIY like I had with previous cars, and when I added up all of the things I wanted to do to the car, I arrived at or beyond what an S4 would cost me, so when a trade made itself available and in favorable terms, that's what I did.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

turbo_nine said:


> They really started going downhill when they offered paint colors.


Yeah, i see where you're coming from. black painted Model Ts were the last true Fords ever made, after that it wasn't what they were .


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-525i-touring-4/ 

One of my favorite wagons of all times.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-740i-14/

Should bring good money. Looks like my car, but optimized like Brandon's.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-525i-touring-4/
> 
> One of my favorite wagons of all times.


It's refreshing to see a BMW on BaT with its factory wheels for once.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> It's refreshing to see a BMW on BaT with its factory wheels for once.


A big part of the reason it's a favorite.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Digz! :thumbup:

1974 Porsche 911 RSR Tribute

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-911-rsr/

















> This 1974 Porsche 911 was built as an RSR tribute car by Richard Schickman with The RSR Project and was recently acquired by the selling dealer. Many cosmetic modifications were performed during the build process, including the installation of steel fender flares and a number of lightweight fiberglass components before the car was media blasted and given a bare metal repaint in Tangerine. Wide 15″ Fuchs-style wheels wear Michelin TB15 tires, and a front-mounted oil cooler has been fitted along with low-back sport seats, tartan upholstery, a WEVO shifter, an RS-style staring wheel, and much more. A mildly modified 3.2L flat-six has also been installed and is paired with a 915 transaxle. Documents and photos from the build process are included in the sale, and the car is now being offered with a clean Missouri title.





Dinan Turbocharged 1988 BMW M5

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m5-40/





















> This 1988 BMW M5 is powered by a 3.5L S38 inline-six equipped with a period Dinan turbo kit, which included uprated fuel pumps, a modified airflow meter and a stronger clutch in addition to the turbocharger, boost pipes and assorted hardware. The Dinan modifications reportedly increased horsepower from the original 252 to over 400 in period, and the company is said to have sold approximately a dozen kits at around $30k apiece. The car has spent seven years with the seller, who owns a BMW specialty restoration shop and has repainted the hood, refinished the 17″ Style 5 wheels, and fitted new tires as well as detailing the paint, interior, and engine bay. This M5 is offered with an AutoCheck report and a clean California title.


^^^^^I would soooo :heart: to have this! :drool:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

andlf said:


> Digz! :thumbup:
> 
> 1974 Porsche 911 RSR Tribute
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-911-rsr/


Wipers are parked too high. Not bidding.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

My coworker won that bid on the grey GT2. It's his third BAT buy.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Wipers are parked too high. Not bidding.


:laugh:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> My coworker won that bid on the grey GT2. It's his third BAT buy.


Wow, that's awesome. Make sure you convince him to hand you the keys to take it for a spin:thumbup:

That RSR tribute looks nice. Tributes have been fetching silly money, and I don't think that will change anytime soon. This one will go over $100k for sure.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

masa8888 said:


> Wow, that's awesome. Make sure you convince him to hand you the keys to take it for a spin:thumbup:


It'll probably be decent fun, but I'm spoiled with other cars around here like the 991.2 GTS 7-speed.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

andlf said:


> Digz!
> 
> Dinan Turbocharged 1988 BMW M5
> 
> ...


$30k Dinan kit...ooooof 
Makes the modern flash tunes and ic and clutch upgrades seem downright cheap.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

philf1fan2 said:


> $30k Dinan kit...ooooof
> Makes the modern flash tunes and ic and clutch upgrades seem downright cheap.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


More impressive is how much $30,000 was in 1988.

With inflation that is $63,715.91 in today's money.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

The GT2 just arrived










This one: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-porsche-911-gt2-3/


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Did I break the thread?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh that's pretty. Coworker eh?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh that's pretty. Coworker eh?


Yeah. I drove it yesterday. It's fun, but I don't normally care for 996s.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> It's fun, but I don't normally care for 996s.


Said every Porsche enthusiast ever. Nobody really cares for the 996. People own them because they represent good value for money and they still drive like a Porsche 911. But I think everyone gladly makes an exception for the GT2. It's a special car. And a rare beast. So long as you don't wreck it I can't see how you'd lose money on the deal. Which makes it even more appealing provided you can afford the cost of entry.


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

TooFitToQuit said:


> The GT2 just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that car is the best 996 I’ve ever seen. Almost posted it.

BAT is my new crack


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Off Pump said:


> I think that car is the best 996 I’ve ever seen. Almost posted it.
> 
> BAT is my new crack


The one also pictured is apparently a rare white color for a 996 Turbo. Same interior color with sport seats too. :beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> The one also pictured is apparently a rare white color for a 996 Turbo. Same interior color with sport seats too. :beer:


You need to vacuum your shop. 

Honest question; is sweeping those tiles difficult?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

spockcat said:


> You need to vacuum your shop.
> 
> Honest question; is sweeping those tiles difficult?


We have our giant bay doors open since the weather is bangin right now, so we're lazy blowing it out.

Yes sweeping is pretty much impossible. We use a leaf blower.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> We have our giant bay doors open since the weather is bangin right now, so we're lazy blowing it out.
> 
> Yes sweeping is pretty much impossible. We use a leaf blower.


That's kind of what I though. Sometimes I use a blower in my garage too but it only has a concrete floor. The bad part of using a leaf blower is the dust that then settles all over everything. More often I use a shop vac.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

More GT2 pics for youze guys



















Leather headliner, visors, steering column, etc. lol










Even this dash trim is carbon on this damn thing


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

So good. 


Interesting we have two BAT purchase stories on page one. This one that appears to have ended successfully and the diesel Benz that was the opposite.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

PoorHouse said:


> So good.
> 
> 
> Interesting we have two BAT purchase stories on page one. This one that appears to have ended successfully and the diesel Benz that was the opposite.


No issues with this transaction. Car arrived within two days of wire. :beer:


----------



## sirswank! (Oct 3, 2013)

3 flavors of awesome

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-mercedes-benz-600/

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-toyota-land-cruiser-fj60-4/

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-325i-cabriolet-3/


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Chris_V said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-740i-14/
> 
> Should bring good money. Looks like my car, but optimized like Brandon's.


$41k??


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> $41k??


if this is typical, Trevor needs to do this full time!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> $41k??


Man that car was just gorgeous though. It had the everything done right. Like a factory M7.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

fouckhest said:


> if this is typical, Trevor needs to do this full time!


Right?? :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> $41k??


I know it would be impossible to replicate the quality of that build for less than $40k. But it also seems very expensive for what it is. Glad there are enough well-heeled BMW enthusiasts out there that the seller was able to find a buyer.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

No reserve on this 560SEC, ends in 1 hour... $7,500 current bid

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-mercedes-benz-560sec-8/


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

bzcat said:


> No reserve on this 560SEC, ends in 1 hour... $7,500 current bid
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-mercedes-benz-560sec-8/


That was an expensive hour - $10K hammer price.


THIS euro 300CE haunts my dreams. So perfectly beautiful. The right color. Euro car with correct bumpers. Manual trans. Mono-wiper. Monoblocks. Egads.


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-bmw-328-5/


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Hmmm when was the last time I saw a Maxima wagon? Must have been 15 years ago now at lea... *spit take* $8000???! GOOD GRAVY!










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-nissan-maxima-wagon/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Chris_V said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-740i-14/
> 
> Should bring good money. Looks like my car, but optimized like Brandon's.


wow.

honestly, if i came into substantial wealth... cars like that interest more than newer super/hyper cars.
that car just oozes cool.
or maybe that's coolant.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> that car just oozes cool.
> or maybe that's coolant.


Best line of the week! LOL


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-citroen-sm-15/










_Ce n'est pas une voiture, c'est un travail d'art moderne. _


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

DeeJoker said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-citroen-sm-15/
> 
> *Citroen pic
> 
> _Ce n'est pas une voiture, c'est un travail d'art moderne. _


Oh, my. That looks great! 

All these years later and it still looks retro-futuristic. :heart:


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

DeeJoker said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-citroen-sm-15/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I'd won Powerball, I'd be a very serious bidder for this.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

The Igneous Faction said:


> Hmmm when was the last time I saw a Maxima wagon? Must have been 15 years ago now at lea... *spit take* $8000???! GOOD GRAVY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is a rare bird indeed. Can't remember the last time I saw a sedan or wagon of that gen on the road. And those seats!!! :laugh: 

I remember as a kid going on a ski trip with my aunt/uncle/cousin and they had just bought one of these. I was blown away when the voice came on to say the door was open. :laugh:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, my. That looks great!
> 
> All these years later and it still looks retro-futuristic. :heart:


Cold War Motors YouTube channel deals with old Citroens. He is getting an SM ready for daily driver duty now. Such oddball cars.

https://www.youtube.com/user/coldwarmotors/videos


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TheCool said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-bmw-328-5/


I'd buy this in a heartbeat if I had money to burn. The BAT tax is real with this one.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Just another GTI said:


> I'd buy this in a heartbeat if I had money to burn. The BAT tax is real with this one.


Remind me how there's a "BAT tax" on a full M3 engine conversion with supercharger? It just looks like a high quality gonzo build that will sell in the ~$55K range to a narrow niche.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Diamond Dave said:


> Remind me how there's a "BAT tax" on a full M3 engine conversion with supercharger? It just looks like a high quality gonzo build that will sell in the ~$55K range to a narrow niche.


Agreed. You can't even buy an E90/E92 M3 and an E91 wagon for $40K, let alone combine the two and add a supercharger.

There isn't even a BAT tax if you consider it to be a regular E9x M3 with a supercharger.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

Wow!!!
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-mercedes-benz-sl600-4/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

bora-brazil said:


> Wow!!!
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-mercedes-benz-sl600-4/


I'd hit that. 

What does this sell for? $40,000? 

$75,000?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Cold War Motors YouTube channel deals with old Citroens. He is getting an SM ready for daily driver duty now. Such oddball cars.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/coldwarmotors/videos


Thanks for the link. Ima hafta look into that. :beer:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'd hit that.
> 
> What does this sell for? $40,000?
> 
> $75,000?


30-40 before BAT tax probably


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'd hit that.
> 
> What does this sell for? $40,000?
> 
> $75,000?



You can search BAT for prior sales.

A few of these have sold over the last 2 years on there, mid to high teens.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

8k-mile 300ZX twin-turbo slicktop sold for $46,500

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-nissan-300zx-twin-turbo/


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Was going to say 40kUSD, before the nuts come out of the trees. Then it's anyone's guess.


TooFitToQuit said:


> 30-40 before BAT tax probably


Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> Was going to say 40kUSD, before the nuts come out of the trees. Then it's anyone's guess.
> 
> Sent from  using Tapatalk







PoorHouse said:


> You can search BAT for prior sales.
> 
> A few of these have sold over the last 2 years on there, mid to high teens.



:wave:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'd hit that.
> 
> What does this sell for? $40,000?
> 
> $75,000?


You’ve never been hit the the MBZ “depreciation tax”!

These are all over Autotrader for $5000-$15000. 

Even SL55 AMG cars are found for anything from the teens up to mid $20’s. SL63s from 2006-ish tend more around the $40s IIRC. 

Every time I see one, I think I should grab it. Fantastic hard top convertible for the $$.


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

52k 1988 CRX Si up to $14500


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, my. That looks great!
> 
> All these years later and it still looks retro-futuristic. :heart:


Yep. I'm not a big fan of French cars as drivers, but as _objet d'art?_ Damn skippy. 

The retro-futuristic designs in mid century French cars, especially Citroen, are just timeless. 

This apparently didn't hit its reserve and bidding ended at $31,500.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> You’ve never been hit the the MBZ “depreciation tax”!
> 
> These are all over Autotrader for $5000-$15000.
> 
> ...


I have been keeping an eye out at my MB store for a 55 trade in. My service director got one two years ago, that needed minimal work, for less than 10K 

It would be a perfect 4th, summer, sunny day car for me.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Smooremin said:


> I have been keeping an eye out at my MB store for a 55 trade in. My service director got one two years ago, that needed minimal work, for less than 10K
> 
> It would be a perfect 4th, summer, sunny day car for me.


It would be a great sunny day car! Would you ever consider the SL65? I've been watching that market with some interest. $200,000 MSRP cars from 2007 go for $35-40K with under 40K miles. Yes, far more than the SL55, but also quite rare... and a bi-turbo V-12!!! Hard to beat the price per ounce of fun of the SL55 AMG, I realize.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> It would be a great sunny day car! Would you ever consider the SL65? I've been watching that market with some interest. $200,000 MSRP cars from 2007 go for $35-40K with under 40K miles. Yes, far more than the SL55, but also quite rare... and a bi-turbo V-12!!! Hard to beat the price per ounce of fun of the SL55 AMG, I realize.


Too rich for my blood as a fourth car. She would murder me. :laugh:

But, if one came in, for sub 20, I would seriously consider it....... 

Even spending 10k would be a stretch, at least until she got to drive it, on Lake Shore Drive with the top down on a beautiful summer evening. :heart:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Another Red Head. 










8K-Mile 1991 Ferrari Testarossa



> This 1991 Ferrari Testarossa is a three-owner example that was built in July 1990 and sold new to its first owner in McLean, Virginia. Finished in Rosso Corsa over a beige leather interior with chocolate accents, this final year Testarossa shows just 8,575 miles and is described by the selling dealer as original throughout, including the paint and glass. The numbers-matching 4.9-liter flat-12 is paired with a 5-speed manual transmission and was removed for a September 2015 service performed at 8,454 miles by North Coast Exotics, Inc. of Cleveland, Ohio. A $5,660 invoice accompanies the sale, and work included new timing belts, tensioners, and auxiliary belts, as well as a valve adjustment, new cam seals, and more as detailed below. This Testrossa is now being offered with its original manuals, tool kit, jack, clean Carfax and AutoCheck reports, and a clean Texas title.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Mother of god, that Testarossa.... The things I would do.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Bustov said:


> 52k 1988 CRX Si up to $14500


Wow - that is pretty incredible. :thumbup:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Mother of god, that Testarossa.... The things I would do.


Would you clean up that jeep, and lick the Weather Techs clean?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> Would you clean up that jeep, and lick the Weather Techs clean?


You can have the Testarossa.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> Mother of god, that Testarossa.... The things I just did in my pants


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I came really close on this one today. With under two minutes left, somebody outbid me. This would have been a keeper. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-porsche-911-turbo-s-3/


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I came really close on this one today. With under two minutes left, somebody outbid me. This would have been a keeper.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-porsche-911-turbo-s-3/


Damn. That was a deal.

I was eyeballing this one. 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-porsche-911-5/

Bare metal respray, fresh rebuild. Lotta car for $49,911.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Damn. That was a deal.
> 
> I was eyeballing this one.
> 
> ...


This thing was a steal at $49k.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

VadGTI said:


> This thing was a steal at $49k.


Yeah, I was mentally calculating where to pull money from to get that car.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

VadGTI said:


> This thing was a steal at $49k.


The thought of that being a steal at almost $50k makes me sad. It wasn’t that long ago that a car lock that would be $20k.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I came really close on this one today. With under two minutes left, somebody outbid me. This would have been a keeper.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-porsche-911-turbo-s-3/


Dammit! I wish I had been following that auction as it closed, I would have egged you on 

Mexico Blue is stunning, and that car was spec'd very well. Only thing I would change is wheels in silver, and that's it. (Looks like someone swapped out the disgusting "Rear Lights in Clear Glass" for standard items--I didn't comb through the comments to see if anyone mentioned that)

That would definitely have made a very interesting companion to your 12C, especially with the current wrap on the latter. If I were you, I'd be looking for a manual 2009 Turbo (last year of Mezger, 997.1 exterior and 997.2 interior).


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Sooooooooooo Weird...* 










_...but I dig it!_ :thumbup:

*One-Owner 1974 Lamborghini Espada*



> This 1974 Lamborghini Espada is a Series III example that was purchased new by its current owner for use as a personal driver and has since become part of his hangar collection in Colorado. The car is powered by a 3.9-liter DOHC V12 equipped with six carburetors and mated to a 5-speed manual gearbox. A variety of exterior and interior cosmetic modifications are described below, and the most recent service consisted of transmission work in early 2017 along with replacement of a valve cover gasket in spring 2018. This Espada is offered on behalf of the current owner by a collection staff member with partial records and a clean Colorado title.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

hushypushy said:


> If I were you, I'd be looking for a manual 2009 Turbo (last year of Mezger, 997.1 exterior and 997.2 interior).


That is exactly what I've been trolling for. A 2009 Turbo in Speed Yellow with the yellow interior center console. I have all my internet car-site watch lists looking for that one. 
But I would make an exception on the year for a car in Mexico Blue, because I suffer from PTSD (Paint-to-Sample Disorder). But at $25K over a 2009 Manual coupe, that Mexico Blue wasn't going to get any higher number from me. I'm a little stupid, just not quite as stupid as I look.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1973 Alfa Romeo Junior Zagato 1600

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-alfa-romeo-1600-junior-zagato/



> This 1973 Alfa Romeo Junior Zagato is the 29th of 402 Tipo 115-24 1600 models produced, and was reportedly acquired in Italy from the estate of its original owner one year ago. Refurbishment by the selling dealer included a windows-out repaint in Metallic Champagne, service of the cooling and ignition systems, and more as detailed below. Power is from an Alfa Romeo twin-cam 1600cc inline-four, paired with a 5-speed manual transmission. The 5-digit odometer shows just over 94k kilometers (~58k miles) and the seller has added around 500 miles in the year he has owned it. This Junior Z is located in Ninfield, United Kingdom and is being offered with receipts from the seller’s ownership and a PRA ownership report.


----------



## Blackbird71 (Feb 8, 2011)

andlf said:


> 1973 Alfa Romeo Junior Zagato 1600
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-alfa-romeo-1600-junior-zagato/




:heart::heart::heart: I think I need to be alone for a bit.....


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Blackbird71 said:


> :heart::heart::heart: I think I need to be alone for a bit.....


----------



## Blackbird71 (Feb 8, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> That is exactly what I've been trolling for. A 2009 Turbo in Speed Yellow with the yellow interior center console. I have all my internet car-site watch lists looking for that one.
> But I would make an exception on the year for a car in Mexico Blue, because I suffer from PTSD (Paint-to-Sample Disorder). But at $25K over a 2009 Manual coupe, that Mexico Blue wasn't going to get any higher number from me. I'm a little stupid, just not quite as stupid as I look.


Speed Yellow is fantastic on a Turbo.

Are you looking only at coupes? There is a GT Silver cabrio up now, and I wonder how high it will go. I'm not really a fan of the painted silver lip and skirts, but it does have the painted console, silver belts, ventilated seats, and LSD, which are all nice.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-porsche-911-turbo-cabriolet-4/










I'm so into the Cocoa interior:










I've driven a few nice 997 cabs and Turbos, but my favorite was a 2009 which was also GT Silver, but with a Metropol Blue roof and Sea Blue interior.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

This 560SEC: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-mercedes-benz-560sec-15/

Love the license plate.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

tried to bid on this....











which houses this.










quickly found out it was going for way more than im willing to bid...

but for a few i could pretend my chances were real.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1976-porsche-930-turbo-carrera-6/

Plus: Numbers match, relatively low mileage for the year early production ass swinging out around a turn and punch the hell out of the throttle 911 Carrera Turbo. Certificate of authenticity from Porsche. Classic. 

Minus: Was originally painted silver. Also: priapism is a very real concern. :laugh:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

madrussian said:


> tried to bid on this....


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-chevrolet-tahoe-2/

I'm really curious about dude's thought process here, haha. "I'm going to buy this $4k Tahoe... and dump $40k into the drivetrain." :laugh:


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-chevrolet-tahoe-2/
> 
> I'm really curious about dude's thought process here, haha. "I'm going to buy this $4k Tahoe... and dump $40k into the drivetrain." :laugh:


The same type of logic that would compel a suburban kid to dump thousands into a Civic DX in the early 00's. Just with more money.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Oh. My. God. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-shelby-mustang-gt350-3/

Sold for 102K in 10/17. Holy ****. Even autographed by Carroll Shelby. 

Wonder if the seller would accept a 30 year FHA note for this...


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

DeeJoker said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1976-porsche-930-turbo-carrera-6/
> 
> Plus: Numbers match, relatively low mileage for the year early production ass swinging out around a turn and punch the hell out of the throttle 911 Carrera Turbo. Certificate of authenticity from Porsche. Classic.
> 
> Minus: Was originally painted silver. Also: priapism is a very real concern. :laugh:


Upvote for use of term "priapism".:laugh:


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

oidoglr said:


> Upvote for use of term "priapism".:laugh:


Been 2 hours so far since I posted that. 

Calling a doc at 1pm. After I call every chick I know. 

:laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

andlf said:


> *One-Owner 1974 Lamborghini Espada*


I really like that interior. Somehow it works with all the weirdness that is the Espada. The leather and velour combo is so luxurious like royalty. The best part about having the stereo headunit on the left is the front seat passenger can't change your station or turn the volume down while you're rocking out.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> I'm really curious about dude's thought process here, haha. "I'm going to buy this $4k Tahoe... and dump $40k into the drivetrain." :laugh:


It's great for someone who wants something fast and unique and American made to tow their boat or Corvette race car to the track. Fast SUVs are popular enough that Jeep offers the SRT8 and TrailHawk editions of the Grand Cherokee, Land Rover offers supercharged V8s in several different models, Porsche has the Cayenne Turbo, etc.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

madrussian said:


> tried to bid on this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need someone to convince me that the tires aren't hitting the fenders constantly. Surprised no one in the BAT comments hasn't brought it up.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

DeeJoker said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-shelby-mustang-gt350-3/
> 
> ...


You do know Shelby signed anything and everything put in front of him, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

This W126 went for $55k.  I work with a guy who's friends with the seller, who is selling it for the late owner's family. They were expecting to get $35k. 



[email protected] said:


> This 560SEC: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-mercedes-benz-560sec-15/
> 
> Love the license plate.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> This W126 went for $55k.  I work with a guy who's friends with the seller, who is selling it for the late owner's family. They were expecting to get $35k.


Nice car. But as Keith Martin would say, that car was very well sold, meaning it fetched more than most experts expected or believe it to be worth. As we all know one auction result doesn’t move the entire market. Few people ever overpay for a nice collector car. But perhaps they spent too much too soon as I don’t believe the market is supportive of these prices for comparable cars and I think it would be hard to repeat this result for a similar 560SEC anytime soon. But who knows? Did the 2nd highest bidder already buy a different toy? Or are they still hunting for their dream W126?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

56K-Mile 1978 Saab 99 Turbo

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-saab-99-5/



> This 1978 Saab 99 Turbo was acquired by its current owner two years ago after longterm storage in Illinois as described in a June 2016 BaT feature. A turbocharged 2.0L inline-four drives the front wheels via a 4-speed manual gearbox and other features include Saab Inca wheels with a matching fifth spare, an optional center console and headrests, an OEM tow hitch, and an EMS steering wheel. The car was repainted in 1984, while more recent work included the installation of a Euro headlight conversion, reupholstered red seats, new headliner, and fuel accumulator. Now located in New Jersey, this 99 is offered on behalf of the owner by his friend with partial records and a clean New Jersey title.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1968 Chevrolet Camaro Z/28 4-Speed

Diggin' the BRG! :thumbup:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-chevrolet-camaro-16/



> This 1968 Chevrolet Camaro Z/28 is a stock example finished in British Green over black. Power is provided by a 302 cubic inch V8 paired with a Muncie 4-speed manual transmission, driving the rear wheels via a Positraction rear end. This is a genuine Z/28 as confirmed by a Jerry MacNeish report, and the seller estimates he is the fourth or fifth owner and acquired the car two years showing 6ok on the odometer. He has added 2,100 miles in that time, using it primarily as a weekend driver most recently on a 200-mile roundtrip to the Spring Carlisle show. This 1968 Chevrolet Camaro Z/28 is being offered with the original dealer order form, receipts from current ownership, a Jerry MacNeish Camaro report, NCRS shipping report, and a clean Pennsylvania title in the seller’s name.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

39K Miles S8...love the color combo
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-audi-s8-8/










18K Miles Mercedes S600 Coupe
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-mercedes-benz-s600-3/


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

MAC said:


> I need someone to convince me that the tires aren't hitting the fenders constantly. Surprised no one in the BAT comments hasn't brought it up.


It's being sold by a specialist broker here in the area.

Apparently it's very, very sanitary.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Numbersix said:


> It's being sold by a specialist broker here in the area.


i follow them on instagram, some really nice cars on there. thought it was odd when that popped up... but then under the hood  . looks like they put in some work finding awful looking wheels and tires though


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-chevrolet-tahoe-2/
> 
> I'm really curious about dude's thought process here, haha. "I'm going to buy this $4k Tahoe... and dump $40k into the drivetrain." :laugh:


It's probably the nicest original, low mile GMT400 in the country. Interior and exterior are absolutely as new--big statement as those interiors (leather and carpets in particular) did NOT wear well. 

And then a dealer installed Corvette Z06 motor underhood with 600hp, with the right trans/driveline/suspension/brakes/wheels/tires to go with it, in a very understated way.

I could totally see why the right owner thought this was a cool project...and why the bidding was brisk.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

That saab is too cool for school


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Numbersix said:


> It's probably the nicest original, low mile GMT400 in the country. Interior and exterior are absolutely as new--big statement as those interiors (leather and carpets in particular) did NOT wear well.
> 
> And then a dealer installed Corvette Z06 motor underhood with 600hp, with the right trans/driveline/suspension/brakes/wheels/tires to go with it, in a very understated way.
> 
> I could totally see why the right owner thought this was a cool project...and why the bidding was brisk.



Definitely cool. I was surprised it didn't meet reserve at $43k. That was much higher than I thought it would go.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> Nice car. But as Keith Martin would say, that car was very well sold, meaning it fetched more than most experts expected or believe it to be worth.


Yeah, that's a case of THE buyer finding THE car. Think about it, at this moment, how many of these SEC's are there in this configuration?


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm so tempted to bid on that Daytona coupe. My grandpa had one along with his Lark but he sold it before I got old enough to go driving around his property.

Made an impulse bid, stepped back and set a limit for myself now that I've made the initial bid, and am now crossing my fingers. :laugh:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Probably one of the rarest color combos for a Z4 M Coupe and funny enough my old roommate was the original owner who leased it for 3 years. Interesting to see it pop up on BaT and price is already really high for a 5 owner car lol. The car did a LOT of track days from 2007-2010 and my buddy made good usage of the free brake replacements BMW used to offer for their free maintenance :laugh::laugh:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-bmw-z4-m-coupe-18/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Diamond Dave said:


> Yeah, that's a case of THE buyer finding THE car. Think about it, at this moment, how many of these SEC's are there in this configuration?


I suppose it would take _two _of the right buyers to get the price well above what others would pay.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

Crispy should buy this one.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-chevrolet-suburban-4/


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

I always loved those huge mid-2000s XJs, even more so XJRs. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-jaguar-xjr-r1-2/


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

Welp....that's it. BaT can no longer be accused of having ANY standards. A nineteen-eighty-who-the-****-cares FoMoCo POS wagon? I don't know what's worse, that BaT thought it was 'worthy' (for lack of better term) to be listed on BaT, or the autists in the comments section trying to play talk down on the people daring enough to call a spade a spade. Good god how the mighty have fallen. :screwy:

And it's in Bradenton, which means the owner is only selling it to acquire more heroin.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-mercury-zephyr-station-wagon/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ATL_Av8r said:


> Welp....that's it. BaT can no longer be accused of having ANY standards. A nineteen-eighty-who-the-****-cares FoMoCo POS wagon? I don't know what's worse, that BaT thought it was 'worthy' (for lack of better term) to be listed on BaT, or the autists in the comments section trying to play talk down on the people daring enough to call a spade a spade. Good god how the mighty have fallen. :screwy:
> 
> And it's in Bradenton, which means the owner is only selling it to acquire more heroin.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-mercury-zephyr-station-wagon/


Perfect sleeper start for a 5.0 swap!


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

ATL_Av8r said:


> And it's in Bradenton, which means the owner is only selling it to acquire more heroin.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-mercury-zephyr-station-wagon/


But it's a fox body so it has to be cool.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

audi80Quattro said:


> Crispy should buy this one.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-chevrolet-suburban-4/


This is local to me, and I've wanted one for ages, but I have a feeling BaT buyers will make it impossible for me to bring home I'll be one of the potential buyers for this one. It is an exceptionally clean example. The "exceeds mechanical limits" is no big deal on the title. Most DMV locations in Ohio will mark this by default on vehicles over 25 years or with a 5 digit odometer.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

andlf said:


> 56K-Mile 1978 Saab 99 Turbo
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-saab-99-5/





MAC said:


> That saab is too cool for school


Sold On 6/12/18 For $27,500. I agree that Saab is super cool. I think I still prefer an early flat-nose C900 Turbo or SPG in Edwardian Gray or Rose Quartz with the classic 3-spoke wheels. But the 99 are so pure looking with a dash of 1970s funk.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

ATL_Av8r said:


> Welp....that's it. BaT can no longer be accused of having ANY standards. A nineteen-eighty-who-the-****-cares FoMoCo POS wagon? I don't know what's worse, that BaT thought it was 'worthy' (for lack of better term) to be listed on BaT, or the autists in the comments section trying to play talk down on the people daring enough to call a spade a spade. Good god how the mighty have fallen. :screwy:
> 
> And it's in Bradenton, which means the owner is only selling it to acquire more heroin.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-mercury-zephyr-station-wagon/


It's actually more in line with how BaT started out than 99% of the cars they sell on there now. eace:


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Blade3562 said:


> This is local to me, and I've wanted one for ages, but I have a feeling BaT buyers will make it impossible for me to bring home I'll be one of the potential buyers for this one. It is an exceptionally clean example. The "exceeds mechanical limits" is no big deal on the title. Most DMV locations in Ohio will mark this by default on vehicles over 25 years or with a 5 digit odometer.


If I bought that, she'd kick me out. Might be worth it, I could always live in the back. :laugh:

The CEL on would prevent it from getting past a state inspection here, I think. Would have to tag it historic and then the risk is our laws are very prohibitive on when and how a historic tagged vehicle can be operated.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Blade3562 said:


> This is local to me, and I've wanted one for ages, but I have a feeling BaT buyers will make it impossible for me to bring home I'll be one of the potential buyers for this one. It is an exceptionally clean example. The "exceeds mechanical limits" is no big deal on the title. Most DMV locations in Ohio will mark this by default on vehicles over 25 years or with a 5 digit odometer.


Seems we share the same fate... good luck on bidding.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

andlf said:


> 1968 Chevrolet Camaro Z/28 4-Speed
> 
> Diggin' the BRG! :thumbup:


Yep, the BRG is very cool and a color I have never seen on a Gen1 Z/28 before.

I had the pleasure of knowing a kid in HS who's dad owned a '69 Z/28 and would show it and even take it to Capitol Raceway once a summer for some 1/4 mile fun. All "in the know" knew that the 290hp rating was there for ins purposes only and one time he took it to a speed shop in Glen Burnie for a (carb/lifter) tune and the place dyno'd it afterwards. I was there and IIRC, something like 315hp at the wheels. Not bad for a (at the time) 18 yr old car with a lot of hard miles and bone stock. I'm kinda surprised $50K took this car. I've seen them go for more.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sporin said:


> It's actually more in line with how BaT started out than 99% of the cars they sell on there now. eace:



Agree with that.

Plus it's a clean Fox Body wagon. Not easy to find.

Seemed like a good BAT candidate to me.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Agree. It'll probably sell, too, which is more than we can say for the high-profile high-reserve stuff that's been featured lately.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I've been Miata shopping ever since I totaled my full restoration SR20 powered Miata last year. Thought I might be a bidder on this 1992 Black & Tan, but holy smokes, it was RNM at $7500


----------



## sirswank! (Oct 3, 2013)

ATL_Av8r said:


> Welp....that's it. BaT can no longer be accused of having ANY standards.


I see you and raise...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-toyota-tacoma-trd-limited-double-cab/
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1977-mercedes-benz-240d-4/
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-chevrolet-corvette-z06-8/

not that these are bad cars, just not what i'd consider the target for the market. 


also, WTF is up with the boats?





Sporin said:


> It's actually more in line with how BaT started out than 99% of the cars they sell on there now.


maybe, but now they're calling themselves "the best vintage and classic cars for sale online". it also makes me sad to see new muscle and exotics listed, but they usually have pretty pictures, so i got that going for me, which is cool.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

sirswank! said:


> also, WTF is up with the boats?


they go on trailers, right?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

sirswank! said:


> also, WTF is up with the boats?


Wait until you see the motorcycles. And the car parts.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Whoa, so there's a 2016 Porsche 911 R that just popped up. I'm super curious on what the final price will be since the 911 GT3 with the touring package recently popped up. 

I recall before the GT3 Touring, the 911R prices were crazy insane. But I'm thinking that the GT3 Touring has burst the 911R's bubble.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

mx5er said:


> Whoa, so there's a 2016 Porsche 911 R that just popped up. I'm super curious on what the final price will be since the 911 GT3 with the touring package recently popped up.
> 
> I recall before the GT3 Touring, the 911R prices were crazy insane. But I'm thinking that the GT3 Touring has burst the 911R's bubble.


Should be interesting, but Porsche people really like a special edition. 
The 997 GT3 RS 4.0 still gets good money, even though the 991 4.0 GT3 RS is a better car.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Sporin said:


> It's actually more in line with how BaT started out than 99% of the cars they sell on there now. eace:


https://www.deadclutch.com/ seems to fill that void since BaT became more an auction site rather than "check out these cool or obscure enthusiast cars" listing feed.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Seitan said:


> https://www.deadclutch.com/ seems to fill that void since BaT became more an auction site rather than "check out these cool or obscure enthusiast cars" listing feed.


Cool! That's way more my speed.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Sporin said:


> Cool! That's way more my speed.


http://www.dailyturismo.com/ is another one.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

sirswank! said:


> I see you and raise...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-toyota-tacoma-trd-limited-double-cab/


This gives me hope.


:laugh:


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*I won it!!*

I got it! Had to go past my comfortable limit a bit, but got the Stude. Talking with the seller and I'm planning to fly up and drive it back. Might make a long weekend of it and see some sights as well. It's going to be tough to sit in the office the rest of the day.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Vee-Dubber-GLI said:


> I got it! Had to go past my comfortable limit a bit, but got the Stude. Talking with the seller and I'm planning to fly up and drive it back. Might make a long weekend of it and see some sights as well. It's going to be tough to sit in the office the rest of the day.


This? https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-studebaker-datona-sports-sedan/


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Vee-Dubber-GLI said:


> I got it! Had to go past my comfortable limit a bit, but got the Stude. Talking with the seller and I'm planning to fly up and drive it back. Might make a long weekend of it and see some sights as well. It's going to be tough to sit in the office the rest of the day.



That car looks really clean. Nice work! :thumbup:


Hope you can drive it back. Make a thread if you do.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

spockcat said:


> This? https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-studebaker-datona-sports-sedan/





PoorHouse said:


> That car looks really clean. Nice work! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hope you can drive it back. Make a thread if you do.


Yep, that's it!! I'm planning on going up when I've got my flex day from work so I can have long weekend and take my time and enjoy the scenery and the drive back. I'll try and remember to make a thread. :laugh:


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

I might have a death wish

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-ariel-atom/


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Juiced6 said:


> I might have a death wish
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-ariel-atom/


Safer than a motorcycle.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

But if you're gonna go, go 'backwards in a ball of flames' as someone once said...


Juiced6 said:


> I might have a death wish
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-ariel-atom/


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

sirswank! said:


> I see you and raise...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-toyota-tacoma-trd-limited-double-cab/
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1977-mercedes-benz-240d-4/
> ...


As they say, there's an ass for every seat. I happen to be looking for a 240D and was happy to see it listed. Why would I want one of the slowest cars ever? Because my grandfather had one and the the thing fascinated me when I was a little kid. And lots of great memories of driving around with him in it. If that one was maroon I would have been after it.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Safer than a motorcycle.


Just watch out for a Suzuki... Samurai


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Safer than a motorcycle.


It will melt your face.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

5 min left on that Burban. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-chevrolet-suburban-4/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

audi80Quattro said:


> 5 min left on that Burban. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-chevrolet-suburban-4/


Someone got a pretty cool told truck there for $4750. A little love and work in the engine bay and on the front seat coverings and it'll be a great family truckster.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Someone got a pretty cool told truck there for $4750. A little love and work in the engine bay and on the front seat coverings and it'll be a great family truckster.


And then some. That thing looked nearly perfect aside from some dirt and a ding or two.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

tbvvw said:


> Yep, the BRG is very cool and a color I have never seen on a Gen1 Z/28 before.
> 
> I had the pleasure of knowing a kid in HS who's dad owned a '69 Z/28 and would show it and even take it to Capitol Raceway once a summer for some 1/4 mile fun. All "in the know" knew that the 290hp rating was there for ins purposes only and one time he took it to a speed shop in Glen Burnie for a (carb/lifter) tune and the place dyno'd it afterwards. I was there and IIRC, something like 315hp at the wheels. Not bad for a (at the time) 18 yr old car with a lot of hard miles and bone stock. I'm kinda surprised $50K took this car. I've seen them go for more.


I've heard from multiple guys in the know that the DZ302 was good for 365-375hp, so that 315 at the wheels sounds exactly right!


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

andlf said:


> I've heard from multiple guys in the know that the DZ302 was good for 365-375hp, so that 315 at the wheels sounds exactly right!


Dang, should I have bought a Z? I guess my rat makes more torque


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

I have no doubt that this car will break $50k

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-acura-integra-type-r/


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-mazda-rx-7-31/


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

aar0n. said:


> I have no doubt that this car will break $50k
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-acura-integra-type-r/


It lists is just had its 60K mile service. And it cost $4,332  :screwy: How? It lists the itemized bill. But I it's too small for me to make out. 

A 60K mile service for a car like that is what? Timing belt, accessory belts, valve adjustment, water pump with gasket, valve cover gasket, spark plug, plug wires, distributor cap with rotor, idler pulley, coolant flush. And etc. What else could be done for more than $4K?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

mx5er said:


> It lists is just had its 60K mile service. And it cost $4,332  :screwy: How? It lists the itemized bill. But I it's too small for me to make out.
> 
> A 60K mile service for a car like that is what? Timing belt, accessory belts, valve adjustment, water pump with gasket, valve cover gasket, spark plug, plug wires, distributor cap with rotor, idler pulley, coolant flush. And etc. What else could be done for more than $4K?


Somethings might be time based and not mileage based.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

mx5er said:


> It lists is just had its 60K mile service. And it cost $4,332  :screwy: How? It lists the itemized bill. But I it's too small for me to make out.
> 
> A 60K mile service for a car like that is what? Timing belt, accessory belts, valve adjustment, water pump with gasket, valve cover gasket, spark plug, plug wires, distributor cap with rotor, idler pulley, coolant flush. And etc. What else could be done for more than $4K?


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Looks like all the parts itemized are all routine Integra parts. No unique Type R parts. Maybe a different spec spark plugs, wires, cap and rotor?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

mx5er said:


> Looks like all the parts itemized are all routine Integra parts. No unique Type R parts. Maybe a different spec spark plugs, wires, cap and rotor?


Dealer service is usually full retail at book labor prices. An indy would have done it for about 1/3 to 50% less, in my experience.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Oh, I just noticed that the lower lip was replaced. That's a unique Type R part no? And the price is really reasonable considering. I figure a part like that would be rare as hen's teeth. Wonder if it's a NOS or Honda is still manufacturing it?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It will melt your face.



It will wobble your jowls.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Off Pump said:


> Dang, should I have bought a Z? I guess my rat makes more torque


You did just fine with yours. A whole different power delivery, and a great one at that. :beer:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

mx5er said:


> Oh, I just noticed that the lower lip was replaced. That's a unique Type R part no? And the price is really reasonable considering. I figure a part like that would be rare as hen's teeth. Wonder if it's a NOS or Honda is still manufacturing it?


Definitely NOS. As far as I know, no ITR parts are still being produced which makes simple things like floormats sell for $2k+ the second an NOS set gets listed for sale


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

aar0n. said:


> Definitely NOS. As far as I know, no ITR parts are still being produced which makes simple things like floormats sell for $2k+ the second an NOS set gets listed for sale


I love that Mazda (and to a much lesser extent BMW, Mercedes and Porsche) still caters to customers of older cars by maintaining OEM parts supply. I’d love to own an ITR and I love the hunt as much as the next guy, but I’m not a big enough fanboy to pay $2k for floor mats. It’s the same thing with NSX-R parts. If you want to build a replica using genuine OEM parts that ship sailed 12 years ago.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Wow, with less than 24 hours to go, a Porsche 911R is up to $275,000 :screwy:

Oh I don't know, for that kinda chedda, I'll get a brand new 911 GT3 which starts at around $140,000+ and check off the Touring pack which is a no-cost option. Or a 911 Turbo S which starts at $197,000. Or save even more $$$ with the regular 911 Turbo.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

I know I'll probably catch some flak for this one but Im really diggin this thing


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

DUB0RA said:


> I know I'll probably catch some flak for this one but Im really diggin this thing


That is awesome!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

mx5er said:


> Wow, with less than 24 hours to go, a Porsche 911R is up to $275,000 :screwy:
> 
> Oh I don't know, for that kinda chedda, I'll get a brand new 911 GT3 which starts at around $140,000+ and check off the Touring pack which is a no-cost option. Or a 911 Turbo S which starts at $197,000. Or save even more $$$ with the regular 911 Turbo.


The problem with this line of thinking is that you’re assuming the bidders don’t already have a “regular” GT3 and a Turbo S and a ___________ (fill in the blank). Plus, even rather special 911s are still relatively ordinary in places like Beverly Hills. You’re pretty cool if you have a GT3 but if you really want to be in the Official 911 Cool Kids Club you need something truly special and unique. You know, for scene points. This partly explains why Porsche people go nuts over PTS cars. And why Jerry Seinfeld dumped some really nice Porsches so that he could make room for some even more special examples. Which is why cars like a 993 Carrera are generally worth more than the much faster 996 Turbo. There will always be a faster 911 Turbo out next year that makes this year’s 911 Turbo somewhat less appealing. The same cannot be said about the limited edition 911R, even if it is basically just a GT3 with the Touring package, a sculpted roof akin and unique interior and exterior trim. It’s not about objectivity. It’s about exclusivity and distilling the essence of the brand down into a single car.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> a sculpted roof akin and unique interior and exterior trim.


Does the 911R have a magnesium roof skin? While the GT3 and Touring have a conventional roof???


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

aar0n. said:


> I have no doubt that this car will break $50k
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-acura-integra-type-r/



The clutch pedal controversy may get in the way of that happening! :screwy::laugh:


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

mx5er said:


> Does the 911R have a magnesium roof skin? While the GT3 and Touring have a conventional roof???


Yea the 911R is essentially a 991.1 GT3 RS without the aero bits on it. The 991.2 GT3 doesn't get the carbon fiber front end or magnesium roof from the RS, but it does get essentially the same engine.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

DUB0RA said:


> I know I'll probably catch some flak for this one but Im really diggin this thing


This guy is local - he put allot of time and effort bringing this car back and putting it to exactly how it left Kremer.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Everytime I read a BAT post I roll my eyes at all the buzz words. Showing, bespoke, presented, etc.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

BaT really need to figure out their email formatting, it's now absolutely useless with the amount of cars they post.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

mx5er said:


> Wow, with less than 24 hours to go, a Porsche 911R is up to $275,000 :screwy:
> 
> Oh I don't know, for that kinda chedda, I'll get a brand new 911 GT3 which starts at around $140,000+ and check off the Touring pack which is a no-cost option. Or a 911 Turbo S which starts at $197,000. Or save even more $$$ with the regular 911 Turbo.


Shortly before the GT3 touring package was revealed, these things were listed at 500-600k and I think some traded even higher than that.

The 911R is a really cool car that I most likely will never own but its on the bucket list. At 275k that is a hell of a drop in value on paper compared to just 18 months ago


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

aar0n. said:


> I have no doubt that this car will break $50k
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-acura-integra-type-r/


This is GenX's Yenko Camaro.

OMG the comment thread. :facepalm:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

DUB0RA said:


> I know I'll probably catch some flak for this one but Im really diggin this thing


Incredible



20VT*J4 said:


> The clutch pedal controversy may get in the way of that happening! :screwy::laugh:


On one hand, people are being DBs in the comments. On the other hand, the mileage accumulation stops right at the time that the value of them started to become apparent. Wouldn't it be very easy to disconnect the odometer on those? If the owner just drove it a few thousand miles a year with it disconnected then the mileage would be more like 100k.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

Sporin said:


> This is GenX's Yenko Camaro.
> 
> OMG the comment thread. :facepalm:


Every Honda Civic driver back in the late 90s/early 2000's - this was there dream car.

I knew the value would start going up on those cars some day but never expected it to be so soon.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Juiced6 said:


> Every Honda Civic driver back in the late 90s/early 2000's - this was there dream car.
> 
> I knew the value would start going up on those cars some day but never expected it to be so soon.


Yeah, but that hood/bumper fitment. :laugh: :laugh:

On a real note, I totally understand the desire to own one of these. If I had tons of money and a nice collection of cars I'd certainly add one to the collection. It's definitely not one of the FIRST cars I would put in my collection though, and it's 100% not something I'd go spend that kind of money on right now. 

This is probably going to be a "Oh, that would look good next to my _other_ rare JDM cars in the warehouse." purchase.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

MAC said:


> On one hand, people are being DBs in the comments. On the other hand, the mileage accumulation stops right at the time that the value of them started to become apparent. Wouldn't it be very easy to disconnect the odometer on those? If the owner just drove it a few thousand miles a year with it disconnected then the mileage would be more like 100k.


The "mileage accumulation", as you put it, basically ended in 2001, when it had 48k miles. And as anyone (or Ross) will tell you, the market didn't really appreciate these back in 2001. It was likely a ~$15k car at that point with almost 50k miles in 4 years.

I don't want to believe the conspiracy theories, but I can't help but get sucked in. The floormats, steering wheel, door panels, and shift knob easily look like they've done 58k miles, or even less.

But the clutch and driver seat bolster are pretty beat up for 58k miles. I wonder if the owner is a bit on the larger side, and does a lot of sliding in and out of the car and on/off the clutch pedal?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

that clutch pedal wear is insane


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Dravenport said:


> that clutch pedal wear is insane


Yeah, but the right side of the brake one is not insane. Was one replaced and not the other? Was the clutch cover a different rubber than the others? Did some enterprising oil change jockey take the clutch cover off this car and switch it with the one from his turd integra? We need perry mason.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

The bolster would still get crushed and rubbed even though it was covered by the seat cover. 

The other thing that came to my mind was that a good number of things that were replaced in the big service don't seem to be things you'd need until you got into the 100k range...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> that clutch pedal wear is insane


Last month I had a 2017 Alfa Romeo Giulia (base) loaner car with 10k miles on the odometer and the standard rubber cover on the brake pedal had only marginally less wear and tear. Driving the base car made me appreciate the OEM aluminum pedal covers on my Ti model.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

MAC said:


> The other thing that came to my mind was that a good number of things that were replaced in the big service don't seem to be things you'd need until you got into the 100k range...


Like what? I can't see a single thing that would be unusual to be changed out at ~60k miles. Almost everything they did (fuel filter, air filter, tires, wipers, timing belt, oil, trans fluid, A/C service) has service intervals by time (in addition to miles), and the other stuff (alignment, plugs/cap/rotor, front lip) seems like just standard maintenance. The only thing I can see that they missed was the spark plug wires.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

MAC said:


> The other thing that came to my mind was that a good number of things that were replaced in the big service don't seem to be things you'd need until you got into the 100k range...


Yeah, but a lot of that is also due to age. Timing belt at 80k/80 months, or something similar.

edit: hush'd by a minute


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

WOOF.

Or should I say RUF.

Either way, I love it.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-porsche-ruf-btr-iii/


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> WOOF.
> 
> Or should I say RUF.
> 
> ...


Nice, but I'd never be able to fit in those seats.

Fat American.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> WOOF.
> 
> Or should I say RUF.
> 
> ...


Makes me wish I had kept my original RUF...


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Makes me wish I had kept my original RUF...


Um, yeah...You probably say that at least once a week!!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Um, yeah...You probably say that at least once a week!!


With how much I have moved since then it probably would have been sold at some point anyway. I still made money on it so all is good.


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> WOOF.
> 
> Or should I say RUF.
> 
> ...


That car is just....wow!! I love everything about it. And Dave, it's almost a Skittles color


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Just another GTI said:


> Nice, but I'd never be able to fit in those seats.
> 
> Fat American.


Take it from this Fat American, you'll fit.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Makes me wish I had kept my original RUF...


Ok, what's the story here?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> Take it from this Fat American, you'll fit.


I'm 6'2", 225. I've not been able to fit in aftermarket Recaro seats before. I fit in Volkswagen version pretty easily.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

went to see how the Integra auction ended... it wasn't the nutty-high number I expected.



> _Original-Owner 58k-Mile 1997 Acura Integra Type R_
> Sold On 6/29/18 For *$40,750*


But then I started reading the comments and it sounds like something wonky happened, so now I really don't know.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Also Jalopnik did this about that car...

https://jalopnik.com/here-are-some-cars-you-can-get-for-the-price-of-one-1-1827248329



> *Here Are Some Cars You Can Get For The Price Of One (1) 1997 Acura Integra Type R*
> 
> Y’all. I’m sick of seeing the frankly disgusting prices that some of the cars go for on the Bring A Trailer. Like this Honda Civic. And this Honda Civic, too. And also for this 1997 Acura Integra Type R, which just sold for $40,750. This is out of control.
> 
> ...


... and they aren't necessarily wrong, I guess.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The ITR looks kind of "pieced together," where it is probably an original but had a half-ass resto after it was modded back in the day, only to now try to jump on the collector car bubble bandwagon. 

A lot of people are going to be pissed in a few years when that bubble bursts...


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

80's/90's Imports are the obtainable trend with Hondas being the peak of the trend in ITR's S2K and even every day Civics. Hell it even goes back to when Honda was coming into it's own in the early 80's with the highest ADM's on their cars. It is market driven and the cars are worth what people are willing to pay for them and it until the trend changes we will see higher prices.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

l88m22vette said:


> The ITR looks kind of "pieced together," where it is probably an original but had a half-ass resto after it was modded back in the day, only to now try to jump on the collector car bubble bandwagon.
> 
> A lot of people are going to be pissed in a few years when that bubble bursts...


I think there were enough question marks created by the excessive wear on the clutch pedal, that it kept the price down.

A truly mint car of that mileage, without the question marks probably hits $50k easily.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1976 Lamborghini Urraco P300

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1976-lamborghini-urraco-p300/












BAT said:


> This 1976 Lamborghini Urraco P300 was manufactured on May 14, 1976 at Lamborghini’s Sant’Agata Bolgenese factory and is finished in orange over a cognac interior. Power comes from a 3.0L quad-cam V8, which is mounted amidships and paired with a rebuilt 5-speed manual gearbox. Recorded history began in 1990 when the car was acquired by Rob Martin of Ontario, Canada with approximately 25k miles showing. According to the Lamborghini registry, the car remained in his possession until 2002, when it was purchased by the head of the Lamborghini owner’s club of New York. The car then spent time in California before being consigned with the selling dealer and sold to the current owner about three years ago. Over $33k in maintenance was then commissioned, including a new clutch, flywheel, engine and transmission mounts, alternator, CV boots, and much more. This Urraco is now being offered by the same dealer in Emeryville, California with the original owner’s manual, receipts for recent work, and a clean Washington State title.
> The non-original 3.0L quad-cam V8 is mated to a rebuilt 5-speed gearbox. Work conducted by European Autowerke of Fall City, Washington in 2016 totaled approximately $33k and included removal of the engine and subframe, as well as the following new items:
> 
> Transmission and motor mounts
> ...


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Sporin said:


> went to see how the Integra auction ended... it wasn't the nutty-high number I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> But then I started reading the comments and it sounds like something wonky happened, so now I really don't know.


Buyer backed out and she sold it to someone else.



Sporin said:


> Also Jalopnik did this about that car...
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/here-are-some-cars-you-can-get-for-the-price-of-one-1-1827248329
> 
> .


Anyone chasing a type R and willing to spend 40k on one knows they can buy new cars for the money. So what the F is her point?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

VadGTI said:


> Ok, what's the story here?


It was the late 90s and I wanted money for other projects. I didn't really think about how much it would cost to buy later in life, much like all the other classics that I have owned over the years. 
At least I had fun while being stupid with my money. One day I might be able to justify another one.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

andlf said:


> 1976 Lamborghini Urraco P300


Would you rather have this or a Pantera?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

MAC said:


> Buyer backed out and she sold it to someone else.


:thumbup: That was what I thought but BaT's commenting system didn't make it easy for me to know for sure, quickly.



MAC said:


> Anyone chasing a type R and willing to spend 40k on one knows they can buy new cars for the money. So what the F is her point?


Oh totally, this is the case with any collector car. Collector cars are emotional purchases, period.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Would you rather have this or a Pantera?


At least Pantera isn't all that expensive to maintain, it's just a Ford V8 instead of Italian V8. But if going for looks, that would be tough, Urraco is a beautiful car.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Turbo II said:


> At least Pantera isn't all that expensive to maintain, it's just a Ford V8 instead of Italian V8. But if going for looks, that would be tough, Urraco is a beautiful car.


Doesn't it have a British transaxle? And that Ford V8 is RIGHT BEHIND your head. I saw a Pantera a couple weeks ago at a Cars N Coffee - I had not seen one since grade school and my memory was a little foggy.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Had a BBQ over the weekend and a friend showed up with this recent BAT acquisition 47K-Mile 1988 Mazda RX-7 Convertible. SOOO clean. He said the seller was extremely disappointed in the final price. And just to think, this car's red twin just struck for $9K 30-days later. Ouch.




























Parked next to a 500WHP Datsun 510 wagon

Let's not forget that white 500WHP R31 Skyline


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-mazda-rx-7-33/


1993 rx7, 96k and no mention of a rebuild. Only had it a year, so I'm thinking there is other issues than the ones below...


The seller notes that*the check engine light is illuminated and the air conditioning system is leaking.



Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Would you rather have this or a Pantera?


A cowboy from hell will pick the Pantera.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

With almost 20 911's a week rolling through, it is amazing how they come up with all the different descriptions, as someone who writes reviews...it's hard.


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

1999 Toyota 4Runner 5-Speed
Opening bid at $14k!

As a very happy owner of an (auto) 140k mile '99 SR5 4Runner, I'd have to express my surprise at such a lofty opening bid, even given the 5MT. Not complaining, just surprised.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

ptem said:


> 1999 Toyota 4Runner 5-Speed
> Opening bid at $14k!
> 
> As a very happy owner of an (auto) 140k mile '99 SR5 4Runner, I'd have to express my surprise at such a lofty opening bid, even given the 5MT. Not complaining, just surprised.


Ugh. ****ing BAT


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

ptem said:


> Opening bid at $14k!


fcking hell :laugh:


thats it, im selling my e300 on there this fall after the suspension rebuild. will make sure the bidding starts at 10k - half the price of the other one that sold other there last year! bargain!


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Awesome, a Hellrot 850CSi.  It's at 75k already with 2 days to go. Considering only 225 were sold here (and 3 in this color), I can see these only getting more desireable.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

masa8888 said:


> Awesome, a Hellrot 850CSi.  It's at 75k already with 2 days to go. Considering only 225 were sold here (and 3 in this color), I can see these only getting more desireable.


Didn't Top Gear buy one of these for £6995 back in 2011? https://www.topgear.com/show/series-17/episode-3


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Didn't Top Gear buy one of these for £6995 back in 2011? https://www.topgear.com/show/series-17/episode-3


2011 was a long time ago. In 2011, I bought the E30 M3 for $6k .

The BaT effect is real. How the hell did this SE-R with 81k sell for more than $13k (with BaT fees)?










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-nissan-sentra-se-r-3/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VadGTI said:


> The BaT effect is real. How the hell did this SE-R with 81k sell for more than $13k (with BaT fees)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chirps 3rd?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ptem said:


> 1999 Toyota 4Runner 5-Speed
> Opening bid at $14k!
> 
> As a very happy owner of an (auto) 140k mile '99 SR5 4Runner, I'd have to express my surprise at such a lofty opening bid, even given the 5MT. Not complaining, just surprised.


It's not even a Limited.

I should list mine for $15,000.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> It's not even a Limited.
> 
> I should list mine for $15,000.


I just want 5% of your profit please :laugh::wave:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> I just want 5% of your profit please :laugh::wave:


You already made your $3.12 on the sale. 

Isn’t it time I make a little profit, sheesh.


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

VadGTI said:


> 2011 was a long time ago. In 2011, I bought the E30 M3 for $6k .
> 
> The BaT effect is real. How the hell did this SE-R with 81k sell for more than $13k (with BaT fees)?
> 
> ...


$13k? SMH should have just bought the Porsche owner's manual.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

This right here is exactly what still gets me excited about cars.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-chevrolet-camaro-26

That 310 with 605hp at 7600rpm and a 9100 red line, **** yes


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

TheCool said:


> $13k? SMH should have just bought the Porsche owner's manual.


Obviously you've never owned or driven an original SE-R. They were on _Car&Driver_'s "10Best" list all 4 years they were produced - always by far the most affordable car on the list. $13k for one in this condition is a great buy IMHO. I had one back in the day and would love to own another someday.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

VadGTI said:


> 2011 was a long time ago. In 2011, I bought the E30 M3 for $6k .


Dang, way to kill the illusion. All this time I thought you were rich!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Dang, way to kill the illusion. All this time I thought you were rich!


He is rich.
He just spends it on pastrami.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Dang, way to kill the illusion. All this time I thought you were rich!


If I were rich, I'd have an actual garage.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> He is rich.
> He just spends it on pastrami.


And this.


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

KevinC said:


> Obviously you've never owned or driven an original SE-R. They were on _Car&Driver_'s "10Best" list all 4 years they were produced - always by far the most affordable car on the list. $13k for one in this condition is a great buy IMHO. I had one back in the day and would love to own another someday.


I was just kidding because a Porsche owner's manual recently sold for 13k and it kind of became a running joke on BAT, even though it was a really cool story.


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Just spotted this one: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1962-ford-thunderbird-8/

So. Very. Cool.










Worth clicking the link for the quality of the photos alone, I think.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

KevinC said:


> Obviously you've never owned or driven an original SE-R. They were on _Car&Driver_'s "10Best" list all 4 years they were produced - always by far the most affordable car on the list. $13k for one in this condition is a great buy IMHO. I had one back in the day and would love to own another someday.


Did you used to have a Red Scirocco 16V back in the late 90's?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

DubyaV said:


> Just spotted this one: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1962-ford-thunderbird-8/
> 
> So. Very. Cool.
> 
> ...


incredible shots. looks super clean. no idea what those are worth - many comments seemed in awe at the price...? but dig the subtle custom touches.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Touching base back on this thing https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-toyota-4runner-5/

I really can't believe it's at $14,000.

Really, absolutely, cannot believe it.

Then again there was just a two wheel drive 2001 sold for $7,800 with 172,000 miles on it. So maybe it's the reality.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Touching base back on this thing https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-toyota-4runner-5/
> 
> I really can't believe it's at $14,000.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile I can't get any nibbles on the FJ even after knocking $2500 off.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Meanwhile I can't get any nibbles on the FJ even after knocking $2500 off.


Still killing myself to sell our 2011 GC Limited. :banghead::beer::beer:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Meanwhile I can't get any nibbles on the FJ even after knocking $2500 off.


Where have you listed it?

I keep an eye on cars.com and FJ’s seem to be lingering a lot lately. 4Runners meanwhile, bring inflated sales. It’s wierd. 

GX470’s are the (relative) bargain of the Used Toyota 4x4 market.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Meanwhile I can't get any nibbles on the FJ even after knocking $2500 off.


List it on Zilvia. They eat that stuff up.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Meanwhile I can't get any nibbles on the FJ even after knocking $2500 off.


Try knocking some stickers off of it.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> incredible shots. looks super clean. no idea what those are worth - many comments seemed in awe at the price...? but dig the subtle custom touches.


The wheel setup and stance, and the great photos, are ALMOST making me like that gen Tbird.

Dat 4unner doe... Cray. It's not even clean underneath. Just a nice well used truck.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

I am watching this one pretty closely. Mine is a bunch nicer with new paint, more engine and transmission upgrades and a better interior... but we shall see.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-tristar-syncro-247-of-500/


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I am watching this one pretty closely. Mine is a bunch nicer with new paint, more engine and transmission upgrades and a better interior... but we shall see.


Do you have a thread on yours? I love your Cabriolet and can only imagine I would love Tristar :heart::wave::thumbup:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

[email protected]ex said:


> I am watching this one pretty closely. Mine is a bunch nicer with new paint, more engine and transmission upgrades and a better interior... but we shall see.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-tristar-syncro-247-of-500/


I'm thinking that location would HAVE to hurt the value of it... I can't imagine that it's cheap to get a car shipped to _anywhere_ from Hawaii.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Sporin said:


> Where have you listed it?
> 
> I keep an eye on cars.com and FJ’s seem to be lingering a lot lately. 4Runners meanwhile, bring inflated sales. It’s wierd.
> 
> GX470’s are the (relative) bargain of the Used Toyota 4x4 market.


ih8mud
3 craigslists
FJ forum


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Try knocking some stickers off of it.


At $5-6k below comparables, you can DIY whatever the hell you want and still be below market value.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> At $5-6k below comparables, you can DIY whatever the hell you want and still be below market value.


Nope. Guarantee it would've sold by now without livery. Probably with less of a discount too.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

CostcoPizza said:


> Nope. Guarantee it would've sold by now without livery. Probably with less of a discount too.


I'm not going to lie, I kind of agree with this.

I take vehicle modifications the same way. Even if I was going to lightly modify a car after I purchase it, I wouldn't buy the car with modifications already done.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> At $5-6k below comparables, you can DIY whatever the hell you want and still be below market value.


At $21k you are in the ballpark compared to the asking price for others in your area. Even lower than many although there are only 2 manuel vehicles on that sale list. But either the manuel transmission is holding it back or the modifications. I'm guessing it is a combination of both. The crowd who likes the wrap and mods is too poor to afford it. And the people who can afford it don't want to drive a manuel and don't want to stand out so much or fear that it is "too much" for them.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

spockcat said:


> At $21k you are in the ballpark compared to the asking price for others in your area. Even lower than many although there are only 2 manuel vehicles on that sale list. But either the manuel transmission is holding it back or the modifications. I'm guessing it is a combination of both. The crowd who likes the wrap and mods is too poor to afford it. And the people who can afford it don't want to drive a manuel and don't want to stand out so much or fear that it is "too much" for them.


Agree with all that. I think the price is fine, but modded + manual shrinks your potential buyer pool a lot.

GLWS, I know I'd dig it. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Smooremin said:


> Do you have a thread on yours? I love your Cabriolet and can only imagine I would love Tristar :heart::wave::thumbup:


Thank you. I do have an old build thread in the T3 section found here, but I think that you have to install the old photobucket forum fix to get it to work. I have been stuck on this one for a while, as it is hard to keep mechanics and fabricators motivated around here for some reason.



Stromaluski said:


> I'm thinking that location would HAVE to hurt the value of it... I can't imagine that it's cheap to get a car shipped to _anywhere_ from Hawaii.


I would have to agree with you there. It probably costs the better part of $1100-1200 to get a car back to the mainland, plus auction fees from BAT. I hope that one will break $40k or so.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I am watching this one pretty closely. Mine is a bunch nicer with new paint, more engine and transmission upgrades and a better interior... but we shall see.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-tristar-syncro-247-of-500/


Paint on that is NOT great. And yours is way, way more nicer.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

spockcat said:


> At $21k you are in the ballpark compared to the asking price for others in your area. Even lower than many although there are only 2 manuel vehicles on that sale list. But either the manuel transmission is holding it back or the modifications. I'm guessing it is a combination of both. The crowd who likes the wrap and mods is too poor to afford it. And the people who can afford it don't want to drive a manuel and don't want to stand out so much or fear that it is "too much" for them.


Probably right. Just dropped it to 19995. Hopefully something sticks. :thumbup:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Probably right. Just dropped it to 19995. Hopefully something sticks. :thumbup:


I'd put it back to as close to stock as you can and sell the removed personalized items.

Many dealers even remove window tint to appeal to a wider range of buyers.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Just another GTI said:


> I'd put it back to as close to stock as you can and sell the removed personalized items.
> 
> Many dealers even remove window tint to appeal to a wider range of buyers.


I don't have time to. :laugh:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> I don't have time to. :laugh:


The mods are to numerous?

Or to busy?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Just another GTI said:


> The mods are to numerous?
> 
> Or to busy?


Well yeah, mods are plentiful and some are irreversible, but i just don't have spare time to spend ~20 hours returning it to stock.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Well yeah, mods are plentiful and some are irreversible, but i just don't have spare time to spend ~20 hours returning it to stock.


20 hours for a couple baves is $100 an hour, cash. Then sell all the stuff. :wave:

Who needs sleep?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I am watching this one pretty closely. Mine is a bunch nicer with new paint, more engine and transmission upgrades and a better interior... but we shall see.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-tristar-syncro-247-of-500/


Cloth seats, Manuel, diesel, AWD! If it were brown ..............................


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I am watching this one pretty closely. Mine is a bunch nicer with new paint, more engine and transmission upgrades and a better interior... but we shall see.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-tristar-syncro-247-of-500/


I'd take yours in a heartbeat instead!

This truck is everything I've ever wanted, so I put down an initial bid. After realizing I'd have to retrofit AC, fix the bad paint (and underlying rust), and register it out of state I didn't enter any more bids.

Also, the seller is coming across as a bit of a douche, which makes me hesitant to offer him any of my money.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmm. Apparently it can be registered here in California as it's diesel and older than 1997:



> Currently, smog inspections are required for all vehicles *except diesel powered vehicles 1997 year model and older *or with a Gross Vehicle Weight (GVWR) of more than 14,000 lbs, electric, natural gas powered vehicles over 14,000 lbs, motorcycles, trailers, or gasoline powered vehicles 1975 and older.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

mikegilbert said:


> Hmm. Apparently it can be registered here in California as it's diesel and older than 1997:


That's if it slips through the DMV cracks, which is quite likely with a prior registration in another state (they may not realize it's an import). A fresh-off-the-boat import diesel must be BAR lab-tested if it's newer than 1979, according to CARB. 



> Exemptions
> Diesel vehicles:
> 
> 1979 model year and older vehicles with original-equipment diesel engines are exempt from Direct Import lab testing requirements. Please note that any vehicle converted to operate on diesel fuel is subject to lab testing requirements if it is a 1968 model year vehicle or newer.


https://www.arb.ca.gov/html/master_faqs/vehicle_faqs/greymarket_cars_faq.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

I already took care of the Tdi issue in California, since I figured the Golden State is my biggest market.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Ever since I found out you can get a HT for these 964 convertibles, I've really been drawn to them. This one looks fantastic. Something tells me it won't meet reserve.


RUF-modified 1990 Porsche 964 Convertible


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Ferrari 550 6 speed, low miles, pretty color combo.

Has some deferred maintenance. Could be a deal? 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-ferrari-550-maranello-2/


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

My dad is in the process of fully restoring a 1939 Chevy Business Coupe so I'm curious what this one will go for. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1939-chevrolet-business-coupe-2/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

I see our own Dave_Car_Guy is bidding on this beautiful CSX6000 484ci big block. Hope you get it! :thumbup:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Diamond Dave said:


> Ever since I found out you can get a HT for these 964 convertibles, I've really been drawn to them. This one looks fantastic. Something tells me it won't meet reserve.
> 
> 
> RUF-modified 1990 Porsche 964 Convertible


Hank Moody approved:thumbup:


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

Man...2 more cylinders and that Nissan hardbody was pretty much my high school dream vehicle. :laugh:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-nissan-hardbody-d21-pickup/


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

ATL_Av8r said:


> Man...2 more cylinders and that Nissan hardbody was pretty much my high school dream vehicle. :laugh:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-nissan-hardbody-d21-pickup/


I saw that earlier today. Over $13K for a low mileage survivor truck of no real pedigree is impressive.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

masa8888 said:


> I see our own Dave_Car_Guy is bidding on this beautiful CSX6000 484ci big block. Hope you get it!


Busted!! I’m not sure how much I’ll chase it, but it’s a beauty. Last time it didn’t sell (RNM) at $92k. My guess is BaT required the seller to drop the reserve, but where that might go, IDK. My real desire would be the slab-side 289 version in black and red. But those are far more rare than the many SC big block versions.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Diamond Dave said:


> Ever since I found out you can get a HT for these 964 convertibles, I've really been drawn to them. This one looks fantastic. Something tells me it won't meet reserve.
> 
> 
> RUF-modified 1990 Porsche 964 Convertible




I'm almost inspired that the 964 Cab didn't sell. Says something about how the Porsche market has cooled. It might almost be affordable.




Now this lovely darling. I hardly ever see them. Tremendous color.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Can someone please send a medic to my house? All the blood in my body is rushing south, fast. I may pass ouuuuuuugggghhhhh.........

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-porsche-911-turbo-24/


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

DeeJoker said:


> Can someone please send a medic to my house? All the blood in my body is rushing south, fast. I may pass ouuuuuuugggghhhhh.........
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-porsche-911-turbo-24/


Theres so many good 930s. I may regret buying my SS at 48k if I see them going for around that. I remember in high school and college they were like high 20s, but now it seems that good 930s are 60-80k.

Bucket list car.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

If I could get a good 930 for 60k I'd at least pretend I could afford one. Good g50s are getting 50 fairly easily. Any 930 under 80k is going to end up costing you at least that by the time you drive it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DeeJoker said:


> Can someone please send a medic to my house? All the blood in my body is rushing south, fast. I may pass ouuuuuuugggghhhhh.........
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-porsche-911-turbo-24/


Those wheels look so wrong on that car. It may keep the price down even.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Here's something you don't see very often. For someone with a B Vert this is a must have



Also being a Sonett fan this thing is rad! It's actually a '68 titled as a '69, but that was pretty common from my understanding. I sold my all OG 45k mile '74 Sonett III for 14.5 so anything less than 15 this car is a steal.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Blade3562 said:


> Here's something you don't see very often. For someone with a B Vert this is a must have
> 
> 
> 
> Also being a Sonett fan this thing is rad! It's actually a '68 titled as a '69, but that was pretty common from my understanding. I sold my all OG 45k mile '74 Sonett III for 14.5 so anything less than 15 this car is a steal.


There was an old run down autoshop near me with 3 sonnets and some datsuns rusting away. They disappeared a couple years ago. Hope they made it into some enthusiasts hands.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My guess is BaT required the seller to drop the reserve, but where that might go, IDK.


I think you may be right, especially since BaT more or less has the final say on the reserve price. I wish you luck, Dave, if not for selfish reasons in seing you post up a YouTube clip of going around the canyons and hearing sound clips of the 8.0L V8 bouncing off the rocks.:thumbup:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

They should just rename the site to Bring An XJ


----------



## ATL_Av8r (Oct 17, 2002)

MAC said:


> They should just rename the site to Bring An XJ


Or "P2M4P"

or Pay Too Much For Porsches


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Blade3562 said:


> Here's something you don't see very often. For someone with a B Vert this is a must have


Will this fit a Miata?


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Those wheels look so wrong on that car. It may keep the price down even.


Though I agree the wheels are wrong, I think the high mileage, in spite of the maintenance/rebuild/records is keeping the price down. 156K on a 930, even with a freshly rebuilt engine is high. Especially on a Turbo.

It does, however means this car was driven, which is exactly the way Dr. Porsche would want it. 

My concern is that knowing first hand how expensive old BMW disease is to treat, old Porsche disease could be terminal.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Ross, didn't you used to have a Fly Yellow ITR? Sell the SI and bid on this 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-acura-integra-type-r-16/


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^ITR looks nice but does it have the appropriate amount of wear on the pedal covers?


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

The garage find '69 Jag...auction ends soon, wonder how that ends? Interesting find, for sure.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-jaguar-xke-roadster-13/


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

DeeJoker said:


> Though I agree the wheels are wrong, I think the high mileage, in spite of the maintenance/rebuild/records is keeping the price down. 156K on a 930, even with a freshly rebuilt engine is high. Especially on a Turbo.
> 
> It does, however means this car was driven, which is exactly the way Dr. Porsche would want it.
> 
> My concern is that knowing first hand how expensive old BMW disease is to treat, old Porsche disease could be terminal.


Trust me - you want a high mile 930. Sitting kills old air cooled porsches.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

tbvvw said:


> The garage find '69 Jag...auction ends soon, wonder how that ends? Interesting find, for sure.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-jaguar-xke-roadster-13/


Sold for $55,000.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Just another GTI said:


> Sold for $55,000.


If the new owner ever wants to enjoy/drive it, wonder what the resto costs will be?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

tbvvw said:


> If the new owner ever wants to enjoy/drive it, wonder what the resto costs will be?


It is really hard to say, it would take seeing the car in person and on a rack. My father bought a 1972 E Type in 1975 and he parked it by 1980. 

The 4.2 six probably does not require the same attention to run well. Then there are rubber bits...


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-21/











This is truly bizarre and the comments are worth a read. 176 miles! Wonder what this would sell for if it had a 6MT...


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

TheCool said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-21/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ErrMehGerd! Rust! 

10 minutes to sand those tiny spots on the fender mounting flanges and drop some touch up paint on them, a few hundred spent on replacements for the peeling interior trim pieces, and it's literally a perfect car.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

MAC said:


> and it's literally a perfect car.


If it had a manuel and not the garbage SMG trans, yes.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> If it had a manuel and not the garbage SMG trans, yes.


I mimbled that exact line to myself while reading the listing.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

:thumbup:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-toyota-hilux-surf-3/



> *1988 Toyota Hilux Surf Turbodiesel*
> Current Bid: $5,500 Ends In: 1 day


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

TooFitToQuit said:


> If it had a manuel and not the garbage SMG trans, yes.


Of course. But that's not going to stop it from selling.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

MAC said:


> Of course. But that's not going to stop it from selling.


That's not the topic at hand.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> That's not the topic at hand.


Even with an early SMG I'd still drive the piss out of it. I'd put 25K miles on it, garage it, and sell it in 5 years and I'd bet I'd make money on it. 

Also: 

///M CLOWN SHOE!!!!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-m-coupe-9/


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

Sporin said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-toyota-hilux-surf-3/


Shush


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-mercedes-benz-e55-amg-9/










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-bmw-740i-7/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

If my daughter was 8 years older, I'd seriously consider this for her first car. So clean for being 27 years old, and only 39k miles.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-volkswagen-cabriolet/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

cpermd said:


> Shush


Sold for $18,000!


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

That triple red cab is awesome!


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

thewagonlounge material right here..











https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-pontiac-strato-chief-safari/


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

I'm not sure which one of these is giving me more palpitations: a low mile e39:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-m5-29/










Ot the high mileage but maintenance record loaded e28: 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m5-46/










Both are causing light headedness and pants tightness.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

DeeJoker said:


> I'm not sure which one of these is giving me more palpitations: a low mile e39:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-m5-29/


It's a good thing I already have an SS, or I might actually try to buy that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> If my daughter was 8 years older, I'd seriously consider this for her first car. So clean for being 27 years old, and only 39k miles.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-volkswagen-cabriolet/


Winning Bid USD $11,750 

Yikes...


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Winning Bid USD $11,750
> 
> Yikes...


It's a purse so... they are overpriced.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> It's a good thing I already have an SS, or I might actually try to buy that.


If I wasn't in the middle of buying a house, I would gladly plunk down some cash. 

And I'd daily it. Mostly because I know the coolant system's expiration date is around 80K miles, so let's just get that out of the way already...


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Most every BAT auction goes for way more than the rational minded individual would pay...

Nearly 9 grand for a 23 y/o Honda...:screwy: 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-honda-civic-si-hatchback/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

BrewDude said:


> Most every BAT auction goes for way more than the rational minded individual would pay...
> 
> Nearly 9 grand for a 23 y/o Honda...:screwy:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-honda-civic-si-hatchback/


People collect hondas. Get over it.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

MAC said:


> People collect hondas. Get over it.


Especially older Si-badged low mileage ones that haven't been roached out with accessories from Pep Boys and "raced." Those are as rare as hen's teeth nowadays. 

Hell, I'd pay that kind of money for a vintage CRX-Si, and I've never been that much of a Honda fan.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

BrewDude said:


> Most every BAT auction goes for way more than the rational minded individual would pay...
> 
> Nearly 9 grand for a 23 y/o Honda...:screwy:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-honda-civic-si-hatchback/


That's not just any 23 y/o Honda, the Si Hatch was a huge part of the late 90s/early 00s tuner scene.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Enough of this plebeian BMW and Honda talk...

UR-Quattro puts those M5 and Si out to the pasture. Let them rot.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-audi-ur-quattro-7/


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

simple said:


> Enough of this plebeian BMW and Honda talk...
> 
> UR-Quattro puts those M5 and Si out to the pasture. Let them rot.


Although an Ur-Quattro makes my pants tight, especially one as well kept as this, I refuse to end the BMW talk and offer this gem. $110K currently for a 1 of 1 color, 12 cylinder, 6 speed e31. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-bmw-850csi-4/

And it even has the goddamned BMW OEM cell phone!


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

That 850 is sitting at $112K.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

dag, yo. That 850. Wow.

I'd take the ur-Q, though. I passed on a slightly rough but driving urQ a few years back at about $15k. Kicking myself.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

DeeJoker said:


> That 850 is sitting at $112K.


sweet fancy moses


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> sweet fancy moses


BAT, the new Enthusiast Auto. 

It makes no sense to me.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

DeeJoker said:


> That 850 is sitting at $112K.





Just another GTI said:


> BAT, the new Enthusiast Auto.
> 
> It makes no sense to me.


It's an 850CSi, not an 850i or 850Ci. This car has the S70B56 engine that was the basis for the S70/2 used in the McLaren F1, one of the most valuable and sought after cars in the world. BMW made 21,290 examples of the 850i/Ci. By comparison, BMW only made 1,510 850CSi, of which only 225 were manufactured for the USA. It has always enjoyed a premium relative to regular E31. The cheapest examples were in the $50-$60k range for a decade. So I'm not surprised to see upward movement for a low-mileage car in excellent condition with a popular BMW Individual color. Yes, Daytona Violet may divide opinion. But among a not-insignificant group of BMW anoraks it is considered a highly desirable color. And it's still cheaper than most every Z8.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I literally thought it was about 50k more than expected. I get the rarity, but its not like we are comparing an e30 m3 sport evo to a 316d, when comparing an 850csi to an 850ci. I don't think that extra 800% on top of the other 8 series prices is warranted.
Somebody disagrees with me obviously.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

westopher said:


> I literally thought it was about 50k more than expected. I get the rarity, but its not like we are comparing an e30 m3 sport evo to a 316d, when comparing an 850csi to an 850ci. I don't think that extra 800% on top of the other 8 series prices is warranted.
> I do guess its kind of like the 100k LTWs that people buy, it only takes a few to want it.
> Somebody disagrees with me obviously.


How about a plain ol' 911 SC and a 930? It's just the way of things, and a 930 is much, much more common than a CSI. :beer:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> How about a plain ol' 911 SC and a 930? It's just the way of things, and a 930 is much, much more common than a CSI. :beer:


I feel like that gap isn't as drastic cost wise. Perhaps I've just been conditioned to seeing so many garbage Japan import 840/850s going for like 8k (and still not being desirable at that price) that my perception of the car is skewed. But as you said, thats just the way of things. I don't have to think it makes sense for it to be the way it is. I just think its crazy, for a car that really isn't something I'd think of iconic. People had pretty much forgotten about the 8 just a few years ago. I certainly don't know all about the market, but for someone who's pretty up on most sales in the BMW collector market, I was WAY the **** off for this car.


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

DeeJoker said:


> That 850 is sitting at $112K.


Ended at $115k... reserve not met


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

westopher said:


> I feel like that gap isn't as drastic cost wise. Perhaps I've just been conditioned to seeing so many garbage Japan import 840/850s going for like 8k (and still not being desirable at that price) that my perception of the car is skewed. But as you said, thats just the way of things. I don't have to think it makes sense for it to be the way it is. I just think its crazy, for a car that really isn't something I'd think of iconic. People had pretty much forgotten about the 8 just a few years ago. I certainly don't know all about the market, but for someone who's pretty up on most sales in the BMW collector market, I was WAY the **** off for this car.


Once a Deluxe Microbus cracked the $80,000 mark I completely gave up trying to predict what cars were worth. Now they frequently go past $120k and a couple have gone over $300k, one of which wasn’t even originally a Deluxe! 

No, I have no idea why other than rich yahoos being in competition. :laugh:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> No, I have no idea why other than rich yahoos being in competition. :laugh:


Sums it up right there.:beer:


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> It's an 850CSi, not an 850i or 850Ci. This car has the S70B56 engine that was the basis for the S70/2 used in the McLaren F1, one of the most valuable and sought after cars in the world. BMW made 21,290 examples of the 850i/Ci. By comparison, BMW only made 1,510 850CSi, of which only 225 were manufactured for the USA. It has always enjoyed a premium relative to regular E31. The cheapest examples were in the $50-$60k range for a decade. So I'm not surprised to see upward movement for a low-mileage car in excellent condition with a popular BMW Individual color. Yes, Daytona Violet may divide opinion. But among a not-insignificant group of BMW anoraks it is considered a highly desirable color. And it's still cheaper than most every Z8.


QFT. 

I posted this car on an obscure car for sale FB group I'm sure many of us here are members of and most folks didn't quite get that the CSi was mechanically not the same as the I/Ci. Yes, it would cost a small fortune to keep it tuned and on the road but this is a great white buffalo for the German car collector. 

225 made for the NA market is also a really low number, and the provenance of this one being the only Daytona Violet version imported is massive. Not at fan of the interior as much but this is as good as it gets for a non-P-car of the era when it comes to German-origin exclusivity.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-mercedes-benz-190e-2-3-16-12/ - $9k with 5 days to go, those Monoblocks compliment this color combo well, I'm guessing it'll end up going in the upper teens? 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-pontiac-grand-prix-4/ - I know nothing about old school American muscle but this looks like a perfect cruiser for those 65 degree NorCal nights. Stunning color combo. Reading the description, it's apparent that it needs work, what should this go for? Restored examples are advertised online in the $50k-$80k range


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

My FIL bought a 76 Triumph TR6 off BAT last week. The maroon one. :thumbup:


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

4th Branch said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-pontiac-grand-prix-4/ - I know nothing about old school American muscle but this looks like a perfect cruiser for those 65 degree NorCal nights. Stunning color combo. Reading the description, it's apparent that it needs work, what should this go for? Restored examples are advertised online in the $50k-$80k range


Outside of GTOs and Firebirds, much of the Pontiac catalog from that era runs just under the radar. I'm with you though, it would makea great cruiser and nice weather only car.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Whoa. 


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-volkswagen-caddy-4/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

4th Branch said:


> 1987-mercedes-benz-190e-2.3-16


The 4-speed automatic transmission absolutely kills the joy in that car. No dog-leg 5-speed manual, no care. Actually for me to really want a 190E 2.3-16 then it really needs to play up the touring car heritage with a screaming motor, preferably with ITBs, cams, head work, cold air box, full exhaust and a snappy tune. Stock I find them rather milquetoast compared to other exciting 4-cylinder sporty cars.




4th Branch said:


> 1967-pontiac-grand-prix


I think the 1960s Buicks, Pontiacs and Olds were mostly very handsome looking machines and this one is no exception. I’ve often thought of picking up a lower end model as a nice cruiser. But poor crash safety and the near certainty of $5/gallon gasoline returning in the very near future has me doubting the wisdom of such a plan.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

I can't stop looking at this thing. It's so right. CJ-7 V8.

And it ends in about 10 minutes.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-jeep-cj7-2/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

DeeJoker said:


> Whoa.
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-volkswagen-caddy-4/


I remember that truck and that article. It was logically laid-out and I remember reading that the reason for using the pickup was for the longer wheelbase so that it _didn't_ transfer as much weight to the rear. That was just soooo weird to me at the time. 

It was fast for a front-driver in its day!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> I think the 1960s Buicks, Pontiacs and Olds were mostly very handsome looking machines and this one is no exception. I’ve often thought of picking up a lower end model as a nice cruiser. But poor crash safety and the near certainty of $5/gallon gasoline returning in the very near future has me doubting the wisdom of such a plan.


My favorite of the era is the '65 Riviera. What a gorgeous car! It's very high on my list of all-time beauties. :heart:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> My favorite of the era is the '65 Riviera. What a gorgeous car! It's very high on my list of all-time beauties. :heart:


Same here. I’ve been looking at them a lot lately and ‘65 is the best year. I wasn’t into them in my younger days but now I’m in my late 30s I really appreciate American luxury muscle more. Same reason why I like the Mercury Cougar more now than when I was younger. Or the Olds Tornado.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

freedomgli said:


> The 4-speed automatic transmission absolutely kills the joy in that car. No dog-leg 5-speed manual, no care. Actually for me to really want a 190E 2.3-16 then it really needs to play up the touring car heritage with a screaming motor, preferably with ITBs, cams, head work, cold air box, full exhaust and a snappy tune. Stock I find them rather milquetoast compared to other exciting 4-cylinder sporty cars.


I don't mind a slushbox if the price is discounted but with the BaT tax, I doubt there will be any form of a "discount".

I have been following the D2 A8L very closely. Seller is only 1.5 hours from me and I was planning to place an aggressive bid on Thursday afternoon but some idiot already bid it up to $20,000 :facepalm: An S8 with about the same mileage sold for $14k last year on BaT and was offered by one of the site's more reputable sellers. 2007 D3 S8 with only 39k miles sold for $26k and change 3 months ago. I don't get it 
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-audi-a8/











masa8888 said:


> I can't stop looking at this thing. It's so right. CJ-7 V8.
> 
> And it ends in about 10 minutes.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-jeep-cj7-2/


$32k RNM




Air and water do mix said:


> My favorite of the era is the '65 Riviera. What a gorgeous car! It's very high on my list of all-time beauties. :heart:


You should buy the 65 on BaT! 
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-buick-riviera-6/








There's a 65 CL in my neck of the woods that looks clean: https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/1965-buick-riviera-grand-sport/6681803844.html but I personally prefer the boattail


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

4th Branch said:


> I don't mind a slushbox if the price is discounted but with the BaT tax, I doubt there will be any form of a "discount".
> 
> I have been following the D2 A8L very closely. Seller is only 1.5 hours from me and I was planning to place an aggressive bid on Thursday afternoon but some idiot already bid it up to $20,000 :facepalm: An S8 with about the same mileage sold for $14k last year on BaT and was offered by one of the site's more reputable sellers. 2007 D3 S8 with only 39k miles sold for $26k and change 3 months ago. I don't get it
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-audi-a8/


I saw that car and was flabbergasted by the 32 (!!!) page invoices from a 3 month time span.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

westopher said:


> People had pretty much forgotten about the 8 just a few years ago.


Maybe people like you, but I can assure you that no one forgot about the 850CSi. Especially this Individual CSi.





4th Branch said:


> I have been following the D2 A8L very closely.


Not sure how any D2 A8L is worth more than $8K :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Diamond Dave said:


> Not sure how any D2 A8L is worth more than $8K :screwy:


There is a kilo of coke hidden in the trunk.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

spockcat said:


> There is a kilo of coke hidden in the trunk.


And in the spare tire, too.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

I don't even...



















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-mauck-msv1120s/


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Never heard of Mauck, but it's got low miles and a sophisticated a frame air suspension. I'd rock that.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

masa8888 said:


> I don't even...


Saw that this morning. I always think something like that would have been great for tailgating when we used to go to Jets games :screwy: in the 1990s.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Cooper said:


> Saw that this morning. I always think something like that would have been great for tailgating when we used to go to Jets games :screwy: in the 1990s.


True that. I was thinking how much cooler this would've been on my HS prom (coincidentally also in 1998 when this was new), than the lame stretch limo Towncar we rented.


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

Cooper said:


> Saw that this morning. I always think something like that would have been great for tailgating when we used to go to Jets games :screwy: in the 1990s.


it'd still rule. green wrap, some flags... using it as a tailgate vehicle is a perfect idea. :thumbup:


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

masa8888 said:


> If my daughter was 8 years older, I'd seriously consider this for her first car. So clean for being 27 years old, and only 39k miles.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-volkswagen-cabriolet/


I'd be worried about crash worthiness.

is a Mk"IV" cab measurably safer? Otherwise it's a NB vert or an Eos.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

masa8888 said:


> I don't even...


Billionaire doors on an RV. VigorousZX would be proud.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

MatchStick said:


> I'd be worried about crash worthiness.
> 
> is a Mk"IV" cab measurably safer? Otherwise it's a NB vert or an Eos.


My thoughts as well. I've been looking at cheaper convertibles for the whole family and as much as I love 80's cars, the safety factor is big.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Diamond Dave said:


> Not sure how any D2 A8L is worth more than $8K :screwy:


They're amazing. 
This one is like new with oem+ upgrades.
Some people are obsessed with them.
Someone else is taking a loss, the buyer will be getting a deal if it ends under 30k.
The shop that did the work is as good as it gets.
An 8K one will probably need a 10k engine out service to seal all the leaks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

masa8888 said:


> I don't even...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car and Driver tested one of these back in the day.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Seitan said:


> My thoughts as well. I've been looking at cheaper convertibles for the whole family and as much as I love 80's cars, the safety factor is big.


Don't fall into that trap. that Cabriolet isn't measurably "more dangerous" than any other car. It was a very successful and safe platform for its 15yr run. Just because cars have different safety standards today doesn't inherently mean that older cars are dangerous.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Diamond Dave said:


> Don't fall into that trap. that Cabriolet isn't measurably "more dangerous" than any other car. It was a very successful and safe platform for its 15yr run. Just because cars have different safety standards today doesn't inherently mean that older cars are dangerous.


I appreciate any opportunity to champion older cars...but no...I'm not going to deny the safety improvemends made in the last 30+ years


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

MAC said:


> They're amazing.
> This one is like new with oem+ upgrades.
> Some people are obsessed with them.
> Someone else is taking a loss, the buyer will be getting a deal if it ends under 30k.
> ...


I wouldn't go as far as calling it a "deal" at $30k. You would never get close to that back after driving it around for a few years. For that kind of money and early 2000's luxury full size sedans, there are far too many options. For $30k, I could find a mint S65 V12 TT with fewer miles, stack of records, and pushing 600+ hp/730+ tq but as you said if someone is obsessed with a D2 and doesn't mind over paying for it, it's their money. 

Btw, auction ended today at $21k, reserve not met. 

I had plans to bid on the '67 GP that ended today at $28,350 (https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-pontiac-grand-prix-4/). Not sure if that is "worth it" but it went beyond my budget.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seitan said:


> I appreciate any opportunity to champion older cars...but no...I'm not going to deny the safety improvemends made in the last 30+ years


I picked up my 6yo from after school care in ours today. She loves it when I do.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleJB said:


> I picked up my 6yo from after school care in ours today. She loves it when I do.


Be careful. Last time I spoke about putting a dog or child in a car built before 1999 I thought TCL was going to bring child services and the SPCA to my door simultaneously.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

westopher said:


> UncleJB said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up my 6yo from after school care in ours today. She loves it when I do. <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


How dare you consider anything other than a brand new Suburban for one child or one dog. That or a nice new minivan if you do not need to tow a camper and boat.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

westopher said:


> Be careful. Last time I spoke about putting a dog or child in a car built before 1999 I thought TCL was going to bring child services and the SPCA to my door simultaneously.


I'm not here to tell others how to parent or that they're putting their lives or their children's at risk by driving an older car with them...but I'm also not going to argue with empirical evidence that safety has improved as cars modernized. You do you.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

4th Branch said:


> I wouldn't go as far as calling it a "deal" at $30k. You would never get close to that back after driving it around for a few years. For that kind of money and early 2000's luxury full size sedans, there are far too many options. For $30k, I could find a mint S65 V12 TT with fewer miles, stack of records, and pushing 600+ hp/730+ tq but as you said if someone is obsessed with a D2 and doesn't mind over paying for it, it's their money.
> 
> Btw, auction ended today at $21k, reserve not met.


I like the Audi D2 A8/S8 as much as anyone. But I agree with you 4th Branch. That A8L doesn't even have the W12 "flagship" motor and it's not the S8 so no Ronin fantasies are to be recreated. You can get plenty of D2 and D3 cars for $15k or less. Same for VW Phaeton. I know aluminum is lighter and all but if you care about luxury the steel Phaeton/Bentley D1 platform is arguably more luxurious than the D2 Audi. And for $30k there are tons of more luxurious, newer, lower-mileage, more prestigious luxury cars to drive.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

westopher said:


> Be careful. Last time I spoke about putting a dog or child in a car built before 1999 I thought TCL was going to bring child services and the SPCA to my door simultaneously.



I routinely put my 4 year old in my '62 with seat belts that were not factory installed. :laugh:


However, 



Diamond Dave said:


> Don't fall into that trap. that Cabriolet isn't measurably "more dangerous" than any other car. It was a very successful and safe platform for its 15yr run. Just because cars have different safety standards today doesn't inherently mean that older cars are dangerous.



It's certainly more dangerous than new cars. Old cars are really dangerous to the occupants, especially compared to new ones. That's literally a fact. 





This is a salient point. Old cars are more dangerous, period. You have to be the one to decide your risk level. 




Seitan said:


> I'm not here to tell others how to parent or that they're putting their lives or their children's at risk by driving an older car with them...but I'm also not going to argue with empirical evidence that safety has improved as cars modernized. You do you.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Nov 29, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-toyota-4runner-6/

What am I missing here? Are 3rd gens getting this kind of money now?


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

Old cars are still safer than motorcycles.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Rattlesnake said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-toyota-4runner-6/
> 
> What am I missing here? Are 3rd gens getting this kind of money now?


There was one that sold several weeks ago for $14,000. The buyer backed out so they listed it again, and it was bid up to 14,000$ again, and sold. That one had 150,000 miles on it.

Locally a 2002 Tacoma pre-runner with 187,000 miles just sold for $9000 within a day of being listed. People love that generation Toyota, so blue book values seem irrelevant.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

masa8888 said:


> I don't even...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for almost $57k

There have been some strange sales in the past week...
95 e320 cab goes for nearly $26k https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-mercedes-benz-e320-cabriolet-25/
96 Viper with almost half the miles sells for only $2500 more https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-dodge-viper-6/

I have owned a number of E-classes from the same era with the 6 and 8 cylinder motors and found them to be solid for everyday sedan duties but very bland.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

B7 RS4 Avant Clone.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-audi-rs4-13/










$28k with 6 days to go. 

Would definitely do dirty, shameful things in alleyways for this car.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

oidoglr said:


> B7 RS4 Avant Clone.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-audi-rs4-13/
> 
> ...




Looks like a fantastic build. Already at $28k- It's not going cheap.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I think it goes without saying at this point that BAT has gone full retard for 99% of its sales. Could you imagine the daily traffic that site sees at this point?


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, this seems like it could be fun 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-toyota-supra-12/


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

simple said:


> I think it goes without saying at this point that BAT has gone full retard for 99% of its sales. Could you imagine the daily traffic that site sees at this point?


I'd argue it has also helped to over inflate the prices of certain segments entirely. **cough**930**cough**


----------



## Clipping path1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I'm also watching the e34 since mine is pretty similar. (except stanced according to Ross) There seems to be a steady stream of M5s M6s and 928s there.
> 
> I keep an eye on all the vintage 4x4 stuff with thoughts of buying something out west and driving it home over a vacation and selling it.
> 
> I tossed a few bids at this one but it went over what I was willing to spend.


This looks badass.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

DeeJoker said:


> I'd argue it has also helped to over inflate the prices of certain segments entirely. **cough**930**cough**



Something like 65% of the 930s listed on BaT don't meet the reserve.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

freedomgli said:


> I like the Audi D2 A8/S8 as much as anyone. But I agree with you 4th Branch. That A8L doesn't even have the W12 "flagship" motor and it's not the S8 so no Ronin fantasies are to be recreated. You can get plenty of D2 and D3 cars for $15k or less. Same for VW Phaeton. I know aluminum is lighter and all but if you care about luxury the steel Phaeton/Bentley D1 platform is arguably more luxurious than the D2 Audi. And for $30k there are tons of more luxurious, newer, lower-mileage, more prestigious luxury cars to drive.


New low mileage S8 listing on BaT, it'll be interesting to see where it ends up compared to the S8L "clone" https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-audi-s8-7/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

kickapoo said:


> Well, this seems like it could be fun
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-toyota-supra-12/


The fact it's not all original is going to hurt it quite a bit. It was originally an automatic, with a manual swap. People who spend big money on these want VIN numbers to represent what they're buying. IMHO had they left it an automatic it would probably be worth more to a collector, even if it is the undesirable driver.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-subaru-sambar/

God, I want this so bad.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

$80,000

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-austin-cooper-s-2/


I was somewhat surprised at what that '64 Mini Cooper fetched at final hammer, but cannot argue that it's about as original as it gets and I'd reckon finding a similar LHD example in this sort of bone stock nick would be next to impossible.


















Does the price set a new record?

I know that the Ringo Mini sold for quite a bit more, but that's sort of a special case...
https://www.bonhams.com/auctions/24124/lot/136/



.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Seitan said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-subaru-sambar/
> 
> God, I want this so bad.


That thing is adorable :heart:


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

SWeaty said:


> That thing is adorable :heart:


Right? I'm trying to convince the wifey that it's a smart buy because of the gas savings vs my truck...and then I want to put a gsxr engine in it :laugh:


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Seitan said:


> Right? I'm trying to convince the wifey that it's a smart buy because of the gas savings vs my truck...and then I want to put a gsxr engine in it :laugh:


Hope you are 5'10" or under. Doesn't look comfortable for taller/bigger drivers.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> The fact it's not all original is going to hurt it quite a bit. It was originally an automatic, with a manual swap. People who spend big money on these want VIN numbers to represent what they're buying. IMHO had they left it an automatic it would probably be worth more to a collector, even if it is the undesirable driver.


Plus the wheels are disgusting.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Dealer selling this 08 M3 is in my neighborhood. If anybody needs something looked at I can help.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-bmw-m3-33/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-mini-unipower-gt-competition/

I wish I could find the old thread about the blue British car in London that we can't figure out who built. This seems to have some of the same lines.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

4th Branch said:


> Hope you are 5'10" or under. Doesn't look comfortable for taller/bigger drivers.


You're not kidding!


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Already at $96,000 with 6 days to go https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-detomaso-gt5-pantera/


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Sweet, but I'd never fit.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

spockcat said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-mini-unipower-gt-competition/
> 
> I wish I could find the old thread about the blue British car in London that we can't figure out who built. This seems to have some of the same lines.




https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7428297-Guess-the-car

:biggrinsanta:

One of the guys in the original Pistonheads thread posted a book in August...










...and there is supposedly a full description on page 107 but nobody ever posted the answer!

:banghead:EDIT

LOL
I didn't get the photochop book until just now haha
I suppose it's still a mystery!


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

4th Branch said:


> Hope you are 5'10" or under. Doesn't look comfortable for taller/bigger drivers.


I’m definitely not, 6’3” here. There’s a dealer about 4 hours from me with over 400 kei cars so we’re going to make an appointment and give a bunch a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Seitan said:


> Right? I'm trying to convince the wifey that it's a smart buy because of the gas savings vs my truck...and then I want to put a gsxr engine in it :laugh:


I'm guessing a Mk1 Cabby [with a turbo VR6] is _less_ dangerous


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

4th Branch said:


> Already at $96,000 with 6 days to go https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-detomaso-gt5-pantera/


So many deplorable things I would do for this....


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

kickapoo said:


> Well, this seems like it could be fun
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-toyota-supra-12/


Two days left and we're only at $15,000


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

I've been watching this thing....I wonder how high it's going to get?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-aston-martin-v8-vantage-8/


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> Two days left and we're only at $15,000


Yup, I placed a bid earlier on and obviously got out-bid. Figured that for a car that had a swapped tranny, it's value wouldn't creep high but oh well.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I'm guessing a Mk1 Cabby [with a turbo VR6] is _less_ dangerous


Oh I'm positive this is a deathtrap. Being aware of that doesn't make me not love it.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

forewheel said:


> I've been watching this thing....I wonder how high it's going to get?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-aston-martin-v8-vantage-8/


That's a beautiful car.


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

$145K with 3 days remaining...



















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-ferrari-575-maranello-6/


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's a beautiful car.


Yes it is, especially the interior in the ox blood or whatever color they call it. Sold for $37K btw.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-chevrolet-k20-4x4-pickup/


----------



## initiation (Oct 21, 2008)

Can I promote a personal listing here? I put my dad's 57k mile 1995 E38 on BaT and it just went live yesterday. 



















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-bmw-740i-4/


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Well, I'm watching that E38 so I guess it is watch thread worthy...


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

initiation said:


> Can I promote a personal listing here? I put my dad's 57k mile 1995 E38 on BaT and it just went live yesterday.


Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Wow!!!! https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-honda-city-r-w-motocompo/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

initiation said:


> Can I promote a personal listing here? I put my dad's 57k mile 1995 E38 on BaT and it just went live yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Oma bought one of these brand new. It was a 1998 MY - I loved that car, it was the dark green with a light leather interior, gorgeous. 

She traded it in when she purchased her 2008 750Li. The E38 only had 22,000 miles on it, I wasn't in a place to buy it at that time, but man, I wish I had the car now. 

She still owns the 750Li - It's got 14,000 miles on it. :banghead:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

roman16v said:


> Wow!!!! https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-honda-city-r-w-motocompo/


Damn, I may have to bid on this one.


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

shieeeeet

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2015-ferrari-laferrari/


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

TheCool said:


> shieeeeet
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2015-ferrari-laferrari/



Yeah, saw that earlier and was like :what::what:


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

forewheel said:


> Yeah, saw that earlier and was like :what::what:


Pretty cool that someone can sell something like this for $99, and the buyer pays the max $5000 fee (plus this dealer's fee). I don't know what typical auction fees would be, but I imagine they are much much much more than BaT's on a 3-4million dollar car.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

TheCool said:


> Pretty cool that someone can sell something like this for $99, and the buyer pays the max $5000 fee (plus this dealer's fee).


Somehow the $899 dealer "document fee" is just as ridiculous when it's a rounding error on the $3MM current bid as when you're buying a $1k car at the buy here pay here lot.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

roman16v said:


> Wow!!!! https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-honda-city-r-w-motocompo/


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

another supercar for this page:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-mitsubishi-3000gt-3/


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

:heart:

*1993 Acura Legend Coupe 6-Speed*
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-acura-legend-3/


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

oidoglr said:


> :heart:
> 
> *1993 Acura Legend Coupe 6-Speed*
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-acura-legend-3/


:thumbup:


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

n0rdicalex. said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-mitsubishi-3000gt-3/


Finally, a true supercar on BaT. 












oidoglr said:


> :heart:
> 
> *1993 Acura Legend Coupe 6-Speed*
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-acura-legend-3/


Chrissakes, she'd gorgeous.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

mhjett;112579895
Chrissakes said:


> You know, the Legend is still a very handsome car.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

oidoglr said:


> :heart:
> 
> *1993 Acura Legend Coupe 6-Speed*
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-acura-legend-3/


The LaFerrari is cool and everything, but it's no Legend.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> The LaFerrari is cool and everything, but it's no Legend.


But none of them are a Peruvian Supercar.


----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)

DeeJoker said:


> But none of them are a Peruvian Supercar.


It's in Florida too... wonder if it's his!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Just among my circle of friends, there are 3 of us lusting after that legend. I bet it goes for 15k or more.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

initiation said:


> Can I promote a personal listing here? I put my dad's 57k mile 1995 E38 on BaT and it just went live yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How close did the top bid get to the reserve?


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

4th Branch said:


> How close did the top bid get to the reserve?


That last bid was all the money for a '95 E38. I'm really surprised BAT allowed a reserve on that one.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Diamond Dave said:


> That last bid was all the money for a '95 E38. I'm really surprised BAT allowed a reserve on that one.


When my Oma traded in her E38 740i it had 22,000 miles on it. This was 2008, they gave her $9,000 trade in and I'm pretty sure that's just because she was buying a new 750 from them. 

I think private party value at that point in time was something like $10,000.


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

Oh man, look at this. There are actually a lot of good cars on here right now.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-datsun-240z-62/


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Confused about the 6 cylinder turbo 58k engine with unknown mileage, does that mean the odo was't hooked up for the last 5 years 

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Did BaT change the way the comments can be read? There used to be an option for oldest first vs. newest first but it seems to be gone now? The default (for me, at least) is newest first (which I hate).


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

philf1fan2 said:


> Confused about the 6 cylinder turbo 58k engine with unknown mileage, does that mean the odo was't hooked up for the last 5 years
> 
> Sent from  using Tapatalk


which auction are you talking about?


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

freedo84gti said:


> which auction are you talking about?


The 240z

"This 1972 Datsun 240Z was sold new by Moon Datsun in Lakewood, California and reportedly remained in the area with its original owner until acquired by its second owner in Nebraska 10 years ago. The seller purchased the car five years ago and brought it to Minneapolis, Minnesota, since driving it approximately 10k miles as well as fitting a 2.6L straight-six and 5-speed manual gearbox in place of the factory drivetrain in 2015"

He performed all the service personally and "believes"the 5 digit odo rolled over once.

IF he did that, he would know or his service history isn't worth anything anyway.



Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

philf1fan2 said:


> The 240z
> 
> "This 1972 Datsun 240Z was sold new by Moon Datsun in Lakewood, California and reportedly remained in the area with its original owner until acquired by its second owner in Nebraska 10 years ago. The seller purchased the car five years ago and brought it to Minneapolis, Minnesota, since driving it approximately 10k miles as well as fitting a 2.6L straight-six and 5-speed manual gearbox in place of the factory drivetrain in 2015"
> 
> ...


ohh. so i believe the engine currently in the Z has unknown mileage as it was a replacement and not the engine the car was originally made with and the chassis has indicated 15k which was probably rolled over once. the purchase of the auction also includes a L28ET six from a 280ZX Turbo with 58k miles but is not currently installed in the car


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Just a general comment on BAT(which I may have made before). They used to be fun. Sort of a Craig's list find thread with lots of cars from other sources. Then the site owners(after they sold their eBay restoration Corvette) figured out that they could cut a fat hog in the Ass by becoming an auction site(look at a day's ended auctions and do the math). Good for them but generally boring for the original membership group. Very very few of the current auctions require a trailer.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

suburbangeorge said:


> Just a general comment on BAT(which I may have made before). They used to be fun. Sort of a Craig's list find thread with lots of cars from other sources. Then the site owners(after they sold their eBay restoration Corvette) figured out that they could cut a fat hog in the Ass by becoming an auction site(look at a day's ended auctions and do the math). Good for them but generally boring for the original membership group. Very very few of the current auctions require a trailer.


Interesting you feel that way. There is more variety on the site than there ever has been. Just today, there was a LaFerrari auction followed by a 1969 Saab 95 V4. It seems to me that there is plenty of interesting stuff on the site if you weed through some of the more bread and butter auctions (911s, M3s, etc).

It's funny that people frequently reference the fact that BaT has gone away from its original ethos of needing a trailer for cars on the site (hence the name). If you actually look back at the beginning of the site, I think you'll find that by far the majority of cars posted there didn't need a trailer. The name of the site wasn't ever literal as many people think (and tend to reference). 

In other news, a freaking Golf Country 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-golf-country-syncro/


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

weezintrumpeteer said:


> Interesting you feel that way. There is more variety on the site than there ever has been. Just today, there was a LaFerrari auction followed by a 1969 Saab 95 V4. It seems to me that there is plenty of interesting stuff on the site if you weed through some of the more bread and butter auctions (911s, M3s, etc).
> 
> It's funny that people frequently reference the fact that BaT has gone away from its original ethos of needing a trailer for cars on the site (hence the name). If you actually look back at the beginning of the site, I think you'll find that by far the majority of cars posted there didn't need a trailer. The name of the site wasn't ever literal as many people think (and tend to reference).
> 
> ...



So I'll try to make my point in another way. In it's original incarnation, BAT was a way to find cars for sale from so many sources that you would likely never see them all even if you spent all day searching. Now it's just another auction site. You really don't see the difference?


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

weezintrumpeteer said:


> Interesting you feel that way. There is more variety on the site than there ever has been. Just today, there was a LaFerrari auction followed by a 1969 Saab 95 V4. It seems to me that there is plenty of interesting stuff on the site if you weed through some of the more bread and butter auctions (911s, M3s, etc).
> 
> It's funny that people frequently reference the fact that BaT has gone away from its original ethos of needing a trailer for cars on the site (hence the name). If you actually look back at the beginning of the site, I think you'll find that by far the majority of cars posted there didn't need a trailer. The name of the site wasn't ever literal as many people think (and tend to reference).
> 
> ...


Moreover, the beauty of the original BAT was obscure screaming good deals like this: https://bringatrailer.com/2010/05/28/bat-exclusive-1980-vw-scirocco-s-turbo-project/ . If I recall correctly, and I may be confusing it with another deal, this car used to belong to a national VW parts seller from the San Jose areahttps://www.yelp.com/biz/new-dimensions-santa-clara. Most of the comments were negative but the buyer stole this car. A nice Scirocco S with euro bumpers, Drake Engineering build, motorsports head, etc, etc for $3K(plus a new complete Callaway turbo kit). A few of the auctions sell for good prices but you will NEVER find this kind of deal on the new BAT.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh OK, got it now. Thanks.


freedo84gti said:


> ohh. so i believe the engine currently in the Z has unknown mileage as it was a replacement and not the engine the car was originally made with and the chassis has indicated 15k which was probably rolled over once. the purchase of the auction also includes a L28ET six from a 280ZX Turbo with 58k miles but is not currently installed in the car


Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> I picked up my 6yo from after school care in ours today. She loves it when I do.


the conversation was about buying the Cab for a teen-aged daughter's first car, not you driving around your children in it.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

suburbangeorge said:


> Just a general comment on BAT(which I may have made before). They used to be fun. Sort of a Craig's list find thread with lots of cars from other sources. Then the site owners(after they sold their eBay restoration Corvette) figured out that they could cut a fat hog in the Ass by becoming an auction site(look at a day's ended auctions and do the math). Good for them but generally boring for the original membership group. Very very few of the current auctions require a trailer.


Some of them even include a trailer.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

suburbangeorge said:


> Just a general comment on BAT(which I may have made before). They used to be fun. Sort of a Craig's list find thread with lots of cars from other sources. Then the site owners(after they sold their eBay restoration Corvette) figured out that they could cut a fat hog in the Ass by becoming an auction site(look at a day's ended auctions and do the math). Good for them but generally boring for the original membership group. Very very few of the current auctions require a trailer.


I agree. Not that I don't like seeing most of the cars on BAT...but the prices are absurd and I miss the days of links to unique cars from all over the price spectrum, from all sorts of sales platforms. I don't know which is the chicken or the egg, but the BAT shift has coincided with so many interesting but relatively cheap fun cars becoming priced way beyond what any normal person can or should pay.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

This one came and went but the condition and the price it pulled are amazing.

1972 Ford Econoline Club Wagon Chateau sold for $34000


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

suburbangeorge said:


> So I'll try to make my point in another way. In it's original incarnation, BAT was a way to find cars for sale from so many sources that you would likely never see them all even if you spent all day searching. Now it's just another auction site. You really don't see the difference?


It's funny that people aren't built to cope with changing evolution. Can you see that they are still bringing a selection of cars that are uniquely uncommon to find in the marketplace? OR were you thinking they'd just be posting vintage newspaper ads until the end of time?

And funny you mention that "it's just another auction site" - - where are the other sites that have such a low threshold of entry for bidders and also offer the 2min last bid rule?


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Diamond Dave said:


> It's funny that people aren't built to cope with changing evolution. Can you see that they are still bringing a selection of cars that are uniquely uncommon to find in the marketplace? OR were you thinking they'd just be posting vintage newspaper ads until the end of time?
> 
> And funny you mention that "it's just another auction site" - - where are the other sites that have such a low threshold of entry for bidders and also offer the 2min last bid rule?


Not to mention the open forum concept where bidders, watchers, and sellers have an open discussion about the car during the auction period (7 days). It's really nice having a collective of enthusiasts, who will spot irregularities of a particular car, and then pose the question to the seller in a public forum. It's a form of checks and balances that you will not see on Ebaymotors.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

masa8888 said:


> Not to mention the open forum concept where bidders, watchers, and sellers have an open discussion about the car during the auction period (7 days). It's really nice having a collective of enthusiasts, who will spot irregularities of a particular car, and then pose the question to the seller in a public forum. It's a form of checks and balances that you will not see on Ebaymotors.


Some sellers chafe at the scrutiny, especially from non-bidders like me. I admit sometimes it's hard to find a polite way to call out a seller's BS or the BaT writing error.


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

masa8888 said:


> Not to mention the open forum concept where bidders, watchers, and sellers have an open discussion about the car during the auction period (7 days). It's really nice having a collective of enthusiasts, who will spot irregularities of a particular car, and then pose the question to the seller in a public forum. It's a form of checks and balances that you will not see on Ebaymotors.


This is absolutely what I love about BaT. You can learn a lot about a car from the comments, especially from people who are super knowledgeable about a certain model vehicle.


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

I had no idea this car existed.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-bmw-2000tii-touring-2/


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

The 323 GTX and custom C10 with the LS1 are current standouts. The Mazda is very tempting and only 30 minutes from me but like most BaT auctions, I have a feeling it'll end up going beyond reasonable market rate

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-mazda-323-3/









https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-chevrolet-c10-pickup-7/


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm kicking myself for missing the Beetle with the turbo'd Subaru motor. Ended today for $10,750 + 5% which is ~$11,300 + shipping + tax = ~$15k. Fair price given the amount of work/$ put into it


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-volkswagen-beetle-3/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ICP Edition on BAT:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...mail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-10-02


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

That is practically a brand new car with a $337k MSRP and the current top bid is $371k after only 1 day of being posted :screwy:


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

[HR][/HR]Well it seems the only time I post something it's a 356, Tatra or 2000GT, but here's another killer '67 LHD 2000GT. This is the one Toyota paraded around the country for the 50th anniversary. I'm really disspointed by the pictures; the background and lighting really take away from the beauty of the car. Will be interesting to see what it goes for since the prices seem to be all over the place lately. Already bringing $425k.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Blade3562 said:


> [HR][/HR]Well it seems the only time I post something it's a 356, Tatra or 2000GT, but here's another killer '67 LHD 2000GT. This is the one Toyota paraded around the country for the 50th anniversary. I'm really disspointed by the pictures; the background and lighting really take away from the beauty of the car. Will be interesting to see what it goes for since the prices seem to be all over the place lately. Already bringing $425k.


The photos make it look like a toy. I noticed the same thing with a gt40 replica that was posted last week or so


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Blade3562 said:


>





4th Branch said:


> The photos make it look like a toy. I noticed the same thing with a gt40 replica that was posted last week or so


I didn't notice that to begin with... but now I can't unsee it. :laugh:


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

4th Branch said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-mazda-323-3/


I know the owner! It's a super cherry version of a car you just never really see any more. And of course, he bought it for a song 

*Really* cool guy. Builds and races historic Datsuns. Currently has a 510 and 240 that are fully prepped and reg'd, and is now working on a wide body IMSA GTU 260z that he hopes to have completed for next years' Monterey Historics.

@autootaku on insta if you're so inclined.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Bada$$
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-ford-torino-gt-n-code-429/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-ford-mustang-lx-5-0-5/

Bidding started at $65,000


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

Matt's Foxbody is pretty cool, but for $65,000????? Wow.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

I appreciate his passion for that car but those fender flares have always looked like dogsh!t. I don't know how you can pay so much attention to everything else and look at that and say 'yep, looks good'. But, to each his own.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Rob said:


> Matt's Foxbody is pretty cool, but for $65,000????? Wow.


Keep in mind that he’s pledged half of the sale’s price to the charity of the buyer’s choice. So it’s not strictly a valuation of the car, though it certainly doesn’t hurt that it’s a social media darling.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

16volt said:


> I appreciate his passion for that car but those fender flares have always looked like dogsh!t. I don't know how you can pay so much attention to everything else and look at that and say 'yep, looks good'. But, to each his own.


Yeah. Not sure how those were approved on something that is not getting trashed regularly on a track.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Rob said:


> Matt's Foxbody is pretty cool, but for $65,000????? Wow.


I assume the buyer will be someone who just wants to give to a charity in a fun way. 

I'm not sure Matt is to the fame and fortune level yet to demand crazy money for cars he's owned. Outside of car enthusiasts I'd say he's probably not very well known at all.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Rob said:


> Matt's Foxbody is pretty cool, but for $65,000????? Wow.


i had the same thought as someone who owns a fox. i wanted to comment on BaT but feared the fanboys would eat me alive.



16volt said:


> I appreciate his passion for that car but those fender flares have always looked like dogsh!t. I don't know how you can pay so much attention to everything else and look at that and say 'yep, looks good'. But, to each his own.


this exactly. combined w/ the unpainted engine bay, im just at a loss how that build w/ a 302 gets to the territory its in, charity or not. i suspect theres a chance it never goes beyond that 65k.



Cabin Pics said:


> I assume the buyer will be someone who just wants to give to a charity in a fun way.
> 
> I'm not sure Matt is to the fame and fortune level yet to demand crazy money for cars he's owned. Outside of car enthusiasts I'd say he's probably not very well known at all.


to be honest, i only barely recognized his name in passing and im a car enthusiast. its starting to get hard keeping up w/ all the parties in the car scene these days.


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> I assume the buyer will be someone who just wants to give to a charity in a fun way.
> 
> I'm not sure Matt is to the fame and fortune level yet to demand crazy money for cars he's owned. Outside of car enthusiasts I'd say he's probably not very well known at all.


I have no idea who he is. I may have watched a video of him drive a car once or twice on youtube. Is that it?


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

16volt said:


> I appreciate his passion for that car but those fender flares have always looked like dogsh!t. I don't know how you can pay so much attention to everything else and look at that and say 'yep, looks good'. But, to each his own.


You remember that time when we were rolling your 930 up to Bellingham and that Fox body came onto the freeway and flat dusted us? F-Yeah!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I really want to hate on this little resto-mod Miata, but it's a nice little package. The Canepa tie in probably doesn't hurt.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Diamond Dave said:


> I really want to hate on this little resto-mod Miata, but it's a nice little package. The Canepa tie in probably doesn't hurt.


a bit more than I'd pay. Nice interior but no power


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-toyota-mr2-8/















84k, 2 owner MR2. I sure wish I could fit in one.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Diamond Dave said:


> You remember that time when we were rolling your 930 up to Bellingham and that Fox body came onto the freeway and flat dusted us? F-Yeah!


You mean that time we were cruising at 70mph and fox body on drag slicks passed us, yeah, I remember that.


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

I love this so much. If I had the money, I would have been all in on this.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-porsche-911-carrera-2/


















I wish colors like this weren't so uncommon in the newer 911s. I was looking at 996 turbos and it seems like 99% of those are some combination of black/grey/silver with black or grey (bleh) interior.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

16volt said:


> You mean that time we were cruising at 70mph and fox body on drag slicks passed us, yeah, I remember that.


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

TheCool said:


> I love this so much. If I had the money, I would have been all in on this.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-porsche-911-carrera-2/
> 
> ...


Good god. Yes.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

TheCool said:


> I love this so much. If I had the money, I would have been all in on this.


I see that car and want to cry, only because I would see similar examples for $15-25K just 10 years ago. 
I know the owner of a shop near me that's sold a hundred of these cars (aircooled 911s), and he's never had a bigger smile on his face than the last few years.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

That price for that 964 is eye watering! Can't you get a brand new 991.2 Carrera for that money? I mean, come on now . . .


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Rob said:


> That price for that 964 is eye watering! Can't you get a brand new 991.2 Carrera for that money? I mean, come on now . . .


Almost.

The 964 has caught up and passed the 993 as the most desirable 911 (post 1973). It was not too long ago that they were considered the cheaper, inferior alternative to the 993. Manual C2 coupes (especially with sunroof delete) are highly desirable and sell within a few days of listing.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Rob said:


> That price for that 964 is eye watering! Can't you get a brand new 991.2 Carrera for that money? I mean, come on now . . .


Oh, is the new 991.2 aircooled?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh, is the new 991.2 aircooled?


Looks like the 3rd gen market is back to earth

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-4runner-7/


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh, is the new 991.2 aircooled?


Does the 964 have a warranty?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> Looks like the 3rd gen market is back to earth
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-4runner-7/


It's a stick shift, so that's good news.

The 98+ are worth a bit more. As are the models without 263,000 miles on them. :laugh: :laugh:

When you think about it though, show me another SUV from that era that's worth close to that with that many miles. If it sells for $4,000 that's still pretty incredible.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

wait, are 4Runners worth something now?


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Smooremin said:


> Looks like the 3rd gen market is back to earth
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-4runner-7/


There's 9 hours left. I bet it gets to at least 8k. It's a Manuel!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Chapel said:


> wait, are 4Runners worth something now?


No. This one sold for $14,600.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-toyota-4runner-5-2/

If you're curious, here's all the listings they've had lately. https://bringatrailer.com/toyota/4runner/

Seems pretty normal for the third gens to catch $7,000 or more, even with 150,000+ miles. 

That $14,600 example had 156,000 miles on it I believe. The 3.4L V6 and manual seem to be a killer combination for a high sale.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

Nice setting for this one. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-alfa-romeo-gtv-58/


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

Matt Farrah's IRS Mustang up to 65k now


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

Been sitting at 65k for the last couple of days. Doubt it'll go much higher.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

TheCool said:


> I wish colors like this weren't so uncommon in the newer 911s. I was looking at 996 turbos and it seems like 99% of those are some combination of black/grey/silver with black or grey (bleh) interior.


I happen to like my midnight blue 6TT with gray carbon interior....


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Will be submitting a 1959 Austin Healey 100-6 for a friend in the coming days so it should on there in a week or 2, currently in the classifieds and craigslist in the meantime. 

Seattle Craigslist <--link


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Juiced6 said:


> Matt Farrah's IRS Mustang up to 65k now


I don't think it's "gone up" at all. 

The first time I checked on Monday it was $65,000. Me thinks that is where the bidding was started.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> I don't think it's "gone up" at all.
> 
> The first time I checked on Monday it was $65,000. Me thinks that is where the bidding was started.


The bid history is in the comments as always. All bids were placed on the 15th.

$65,000 bid placed by ArnaudShanghai
$42,000 bid placed by nsk
$35,000 bid placed by ArnaudShanghai
$27,000 bid placed by schuder31782
$26,000 bid placed by gearhead704
$25,000 bid placed by Myron_Vernis


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

Im actually just surprised it is that high.

I don't go on BAT all that often for good reason.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

MAC said:


> There's 9 hours left. I bet it gets to at least 8k. It's a Manuel!


$6,012

Rather incredible, the thing has 260,xxx miles on it.



Sonderwunsch said:


> The bid history is in the comments as always. All bids were placed on the 15th.
> 
> $65,000 bid placed by ArnaudShanghai
> $42,000 bid placed by nsk
> ...


I stand corrected. I wasn't aware the bid history was available to the public. Very nice.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> No. This one sold for $14,600.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-toyota-4runner-5-2/
> 
> ...


Wow, that's way more than I thought they'd be worth.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

Following the early GTI market closely

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-volkswagen-golf-gti-3/

This one just sold for a decent price. I hope the go up a bit more (for the round headlight ones). Because I just found a Porsche I’m going to look at this weekend 😎


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

canadacraig said:


> Following the early GTI market closely
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-volkswagen-golf-gti-3/
> 
> This one just sold for a decent price. I hope the go up a bit more (for the round headlight ones). Because I just found a Porsche I’m going to look at this weekend 😎


We never got a round headlight GTI in the US...


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

Canada got the round headlight model in 79/80. I think it will get some positive interest when it’s time to sell. Possibly soon as I’m going to look at a Porsche today😍


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Drama alert.

opcorn:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-2002tii-44/


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

That's lame...BaT always discusses reserve with the seller well in advance to the auction.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Harv said:


> Drama alert.
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-2002tii-44/


what a scumbag... set the reserve that you think it's worth. If you have a standing offer... set the reserve higher... greedy prick


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

Chapel said:


> what a scumbag... set the reserve that you think it's worth. If you have a standing offer... set the reserve higher... greedy prick


Is it ironic that he's selling a BMW?


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

What is that 2002 really worth?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> What is that 2002 really worth?


As much as anyone is willing to pay for it. Antique cars aren't commodities so it's hard to price them as such. Price guides are just that, guides.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

freedomgli said:


> As much as anyone is willing to pay for it. Antique cars aren't commodities so it's hard to price them as such. Price guides are just that, guides.


Thanks for the helpful insight. Any more lessons you would like to share with the rest of the class?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Thanks for the helpful insight. Any more lessons you would like to share with the rest of the class?


Do your own damn research then. It’s not hard to look up valuations on Hagerty. What is your real question? These cars are worth anywhere from $3,000 - $300,000 depending on everything. This one is probably a $18k-$25k car IMO but my opinion doesn’t mean much since I’m not in the market and wouldn’t pay that much personally. Who know what the seller imagines it’s worth?

So once again, what’s your real question? You just want to bench race and talk about ball park valuations? You wanna know what comps sold for in the past 3 months?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

https://bringatrailer.com/bmw/2002/

https://www.ebay.com/sch/Cars-Truck...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Harv said:


> Drama alert.
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-2002tii-44/


Seller is a complete POS. Just wow.


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

SWeaty said:


> Seller is a complete POS. Just wow.


He didn't want the reserve that low, BAT told him what the reserve was to be set at as it will go for more anyway, alas he shouldn't have agreed with that.... BAT banned him for this. People back out of deals all the time, welcome to dealing with humans.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

dubsix said:


> He didn't want the reserve that low, BAT told him what the reserve was to be set at as it will go for more anyway, alas he shouldn't have agreed with that.... BAT banned him for this. People back out of deals all the time, welcome to dealing with humans.


Oh I know, read the entire comments string. He also owns a BMW business. "Sure, I'll go right ahead and torpedo mine and my business's reputation"


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

dubsix said:


> He didn't want the reserve that low, BAT told him what the reserve was to be set at as it will go for more anyway, alas he shouldn't have agreed with that.... BAT banned him for this. People back out of deals all the time, welcome to dealing with humans.


 The seller saw BaT dollar signs and agreed in spite of himself. If what he says is true, BaT also made promises they can't really hold. That it would go for more anyway? Then why bother with reserve at all? Reserve is reserve and buyers don't like to see this sort of thing.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

freedomgli said:


> Do your own damn research then. It’s not hard to look up valuations on Hagerty. What is your real question? These cars are worth anywhere from $3,000 - $300,000 depending on everything. This one is probably a $18k-$25k car IMO but my opinion doesn’t mean much since I’m not in the market and wouldn’t pay that much personally. Who know what the seller imagines it’s worth?
> 
> So once again, what’s your real question? You just want to bench race and talk about ball park valuations? You wanna know what comps sold for in the past 3 months?


I suppose if my question was who can be a condescending prick while stating the obvious and not providing any actual information I'd now have my answer. 

I just wondered if the hammer price was way out of line with the market since I don't follow 2002s and assumed some others might. You want to rage about that too?


----------



## rickhamilton620 (May 27, 2015)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-jeep-cherokee-limited-2/

Save for a small spot of rust on the inner fender, this is XJ perfection for me... :heart:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Sonderwunsch said:


> This one came and went but the condition and the price it pulled are amazing.
> 
> 1972 Ford Econoline Club Wagon Chateau sold for $34000


That is an exact copy of the van that James Bond snuck into the back of and rode into Blofeld's underground base in Diamonds are Forever.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I suppose if my question was who can be a condescending prick while stating the obvious and not providing any actual information I'd now have my answer.
> 
> I just wondered if the hammer price was way out of line with the market since I don't follow 2002s and assumed some others might. You want to rage about that too?




Maybe you shouldn't have been discussing a car on an automotive foru..........shoot. :laugh:


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Chapel said:


> what a scumbag... set the reserve that you think it's worth. If you have a standing offer... set the reserve higher... greedy prick


not that easy w/ BaT. i have a friend who attempted to list an older camaro with them at a very reasonable reserve and amount he disclosed prior to any discussions with them. they came back and suggested no reserve or a little more than half the amount he wanted or no thanks.

i get they cant accept every listing, but the way their email came across, it basically made it seem like he was the one on a pipe. he wasnt and it sold for $3500 over reserve price elsewhere.



dubsix said:


> He didn't want the reserve that low, BAT told him what the reserve was to be set at as it will go for more anyway, alas he shouldn't have agreed with that.... BAT banned him for this. People back out of deals all the time, welcome to dealing with humans.


sadly this is true. and the reality is you can go sue and all that jazz, but even if you win, collecting is a whole different ball game. many people know this and skirt the system time and time again.



turbo_nine said:


> The seller saw BaT dollar signs and agreed in spite of himself. If what he says is true, BaT also made promises they can't really hold. That it would go for more anyway? Then why bother with reserve at all? Reserve is reserve and buyers don't like to see this sort of thing.


i think BaT encourages whatever drives traffic, discussion and sold prices, but they do seem to be pretty aggressive with their reserve suggestions based on my past experiences.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Sonderwunsch said:


> The bid history is in the comments as always. All bids were placed on the 15th.
> 
> $65,000 bid placed by ArnaudShanghai
> $42,000 bid placed by nsk
> ...


Not surprised that no on else bid after day 1. $65k for that build is :screwy:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

madrussian said:


> i think BaT encourages whatever drives traffic, discussion and sold prices, but they do seem to be pretty aggressive with their reserve suggestions based on my past experiences.


Aggressive low or aggressive high?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

madrussian said:


> not that easy w/ BaT. i have a friend who attempted to list an older camaro with them at a very reasonable reserve and amount he disclosed prior to any discussions with them. they came back and suggested no reserve or a little more than half the amount he wanted or no thanks.
> 
> i get they cant accept every listing, but the way their email came across, it basically made it seem like he was the one on a pipe. he wasnt and it sold for $3500 over reserve price elsewhere.


Right, but your friend did the RIGHT thing.
This guy did not. He wanted to have it on BaT and he got talked into taking potentially less. That's on him.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Aggressive low or aggressive high?



Low. They want the cars to sell.




turbo_nine said:


> The seller saw BaT dollar signs and agreed in spite of himself. If what he says is true, BaT also made promises they can't really hold. That it would go for more anyway? Then why bother with reserve at all? Reserve is reserve and buyers don't like to see this sort of thing.





madrussian said:


> not that easy w/ BaT. i have a friend who attempted to list an older camaro with them at a very reasonable reserve and amount he disclosed prior to any discussions with them. they came back and suggested no reserve or a little more than half the amount he wanted or no thanks.
> 
> i get they cant accept every listing, but the way their email came across, it basically made it seem like he was the one on a pipe. he wasnt and it sold for $3500 over reserve price elsewhere.


I've sold a couple cars on BAT. The staff has always been very courteous and easy to deal with. In my dealings they have never promised anything over reserve. 
I've seen the opposite, they mention they will cover the difference if reserve is not met but the final bid is close. Again, they want the cars to sell.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

PoorHouse said:


> I've seen the opposite, they mention they will cover the difference if reserve is not met but the final bid is close. Again, they want the cars to sell.


I've never heard that before... How close does the ending price have to be to the reserve for that to happen?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> I've never heard that before... How close does the ending price have to be to the reserve for that to happen?



BAT discretion, they don't say.

It is another tool for them to keep the sale % high. As a seller you need to be prepared that your car could sell for reserve only.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Stromaluski said:


> How close does the ending price have to be to the reserve for that to happen?


You just let the dealmaker take care of that, k? :laugh:












(^drops seller fee from 8% to 1% while on camera)


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

MAC said:


> (^drops seller fee from 8% to 1% while on camera)


Some money is better than no money. Everything is negotiable at least some of the time. Deals that were close are often completed in the near aftermath. And of course the auction house wants to make that happen. Worst case for them is a sale that was close to happening that ends up getting completed days or weeks later where they get no commission whatsoever. I haven't seen B-J's detailed consignment agreement(s) but I wouldn't be surprised if such agreements typically contain exclusivity clauses that prevent the consignor from selling the vehicle elsewhere for some period of time before and after the auction date.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

This is a cool car for potentially little money. Caprice wagon with T56 manual swap. Lift up the armrest, and you have an 8-seater!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-chevrolet-caprice/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

masa8888 said:


> This is a cool car for potentially little money. Caprice wagon with T56 manual swap. Lift up the armrest, and you have an 8-seater!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-chevrolet-caprice/


Friend's parents had one of these when I was younger. Sitting in the very back while facing out the back window was nausea inducing.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Friend's parents had one of these when I was younger. Sitting in the very back while facing out the back window was nausea inducing.


I did the same thing in a Mercury Sable wagon, and agree. Didn't think I'd make it till the end of the road trip without puking. A puke bucket is mandatory


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> Friend's parents had one of these when I was younger. Sitting in the very back while facing out the back window was nausea inducing.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Interesting, never knew people got carsick in the way-back seat. Never did myself...even on all-day/all-night road trips back in the day.

I like them so much i tracked down a rear-facing seat for my S6. Plan on using as a just-in-case for my daughter's friends and/or cousins


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

turbo_nine said:


> Aggressive low or aggressive high?


low, but i cant blame them. they're in the business of selling cars, not getting you the most for yours.



Chapel said:


> Right, but your friend did the RIGHT thing.
> This guy did not. He wanted to have it on BaT and he got talked into taking potentially less. That's on him.


absolutely, i agree on all counts. i view BaT as a welcome conduit to sell certain vehicles quicker, but i do think that certain classes (american classics) dont do as well as say porche's on there.



PoorHouse said:


> I've seen the opposite, they mention they will cover the difference if reserve is not met but the final bid is close. Again, they want the cars to sell.


this is crazy to read. what amount have you seen or know of them covering? id assume it involves the math on 5% of closing price being greater than the difference by a good amount.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Harv said:


> Drama alert.
> 
> opcorn:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-2002tii-44/


:laugh::laugh::facepalm:

Seller confused "reserve" price with "asking Price". BAT covers this with sellers at the outset. They decline enough cars, I think it's time for them to have a "Not on BAT" section. What the seller is doing is crying about being stupid enough to risk selling the car for a number less than he wanted. He had no business being on an auction site, but the market spoke. That was a good looking 02.



madrussian said:


> i get they cant accept every listing, but the way their email came across, it basically made it seem like he was the one on a pipe. he wasnt and it sold for $3500 over reserve price elsewhere.


Who cares.


BAT has an incredible amount of data that drives their decisions. Sellers are usually optimistic. I'll go with the story the data tells.






PoorHouse said:


> I've seen the opposite, they mention they will cover the difference if reserve is not met but the final bid is close. Again, they want the cars to sell.


From what I've seen, this is more a marketing opportunity. They have only mentioned this a few times with discretion on incredibly high visibility auctions. I'm not sure they've ever done it.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm only partially a fan of the 928, but holy smokes, this Porsche 928 GTS 5spd/ with Magenta Leather interior makes me erect.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

madrussian said:


> l
> this is crazy to read. what amount have you seen or know of them covering? id assume it involves the math on 5% of closing price being greater than the difference by a good amount.





Diamond Dave said:


> From what I've seen, this is more a marketing opportunity. They have only mentioned this a few times with discretion on incredibly high visibility auctions. I'm not sure they've ever done it.



I've sold a couple cars there and have one currently listed.
It is clearly stated in the auction agreement. Not sure if they have ever done it. 
I would guess they have if the amount to hit reserve is less than the buyer premium.

I brought it up to show you really need to be comfortable with the reserve. The 2002 owner was a dumb ass.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Diamond Dave said:


> I'm only partially a fan of the 928, but holy smokes, this Porsche 928 GTS 5spd/ with Magenta Leather interior makes me erect.


This is NOT what I expected to see when I clicked on the Boring Silver GTS.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

At $20k , with good compression and a timing belt service, that's a helluva a deal. 

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> At $20k , with good compression and a timing belt service, that's a helluva a deal.



Check back in 6 days.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm guessing $30-35k, maybe 40.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

philf1fan2 said:


> At $20k , with good compression and a timing belt service, that's a helluva a deal.
> 
> Sent from  using Tapatalk


That thing is going to sell for well over $20k :laugh:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

simple said:


> That thing is going to sell for well over $20k


Interior colour will hurt it, and it's not an S4.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> it's not an S4.


The S4 and GTS models have conventionally maintained the highest values. I thought GTS > S4? But if I had money for a cool 928 I’d want an early Euro car with no spoilers or body add-ons in a funky 1970s disco color. I feel like Lamborghini Countach are the same way with the earliest cars with the purist styling having the most appreciation potential.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

philf1fan2 said:


> Interior colour will hurt it, and it's not an S4.
> 
> Sent from  using Tapatalk


The S4 ended and '91 and the GTS got a 30hp bump over the S4. Jelly bean colors always always pump up Porsche prices.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Diamond Dave said:


> Who cares.
> 
> 
> BAT has an incredible amount of data that drives their decisions. Sellers are usually optimistic. I'll go with the story the data tells.


you apparently did enough to respond?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Coworker just sold his 996 minutes ago

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-porsche-911-turbo-14/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Coworker just sold his 996 minutes ago
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-porsche-911-turbo-14/


That price isn't too crazy.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> That price isn't too crazy.


He lost "a lot" on it too. :sly:

Prob all those ricer parts


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Coworker just sold his 996 minutes ago
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-porsche-911-turbo-14/



Montana title in ATL.... prolly didn't want to get caught up in the crackdowns. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## phatrabbitzz2 (Nov 22, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> He lost "a lot" on it too. :sly:
> 
> Prob all those ricer parts


He lost money on it? :screwy: 
How much did he expect to sell it for? I think your coworker made out like a bandit without any previous/repair pics where a quarter panel was replaced and he hasn't even owned it for a year. lol I'd go out and celebrate that sale.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Montana title in ATL.... prolly didn't want to get caught up in the crackdowns.


LOL


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> LOL


We have crazy low property tax rates in Pirate Kansas and I still see Montana plates here.

It's infuriating.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

philf1fan2 said:


> I'm guessing $30-35k, maybe 40.
> 
> Sent from  using Tapatalk


It's at $50k with 13 hours to go. 



TooFitToQuit said:


> Coworker just sold his 996 minutes ago
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-porsche-911-turbo-14/


Compared to what other 996TT's have been going for on BaT and the condition/history of his car, he should be happy with the results. I expected to sell in the lower $50k's.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Montana title in ATL.... prolly didn't want to get caught up in the crackdowns. :laugh::laugh:


Just coincidental. We do have a few other Montana plated cars here though...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> He lost "a lot" on it too. :sly:
> 
> Prob all those ricer parts


Depending on what he spent on the GT2 parts, bumper and decklids regularly go for 10k+, not including all the ducting/fender liners ect that you also need to make it work correctly. 

Low miles and in white with sport seats, that is some good coin for a nice 6TT. Color and mileage the number is right. A steal it is not, but a solid buy.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-porsche-911-carrera-27/

Cars like that make me happy. Owners who drive the heck out of them are my kind of people. :thumbup:



> *1984 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sporin said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-porsche-911-carrera-27/
> 
> Cars like that make me happy. Owners who drive the heck out of them are my kind of people. :thumbup:


EDIT. NVM. Don't know why I thought it was a Turbo.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> EDIT. NVM. Don't know why I thought it was a Turbo.


It's still a cool car, and at a decent price.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> EDIT. NVM. Don't know why I thought it was a Turbo.


Does it not have a turbo look body?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

turbo_nine said:


> Does it not have a turbo look body?


It does and I saw that it was a 5 speed. Which made me think the transmission wasn't original as I believe a Turbo of 1984 would have had a 4 speed from the factory. And I don't think Porsche sold the Turbo in the USA in 1984 as my father bought one that year in Germany and was going to import it to the USA but it was stolen before it made it to the port.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

TooFitToQuit said:


> He lost "a lot" on it too. :sly:
> 
> Prob all those ricer parts


People love to get paid slightly above market value on BAT lately and make a stink about how they could have sold for "a lot" more somewhere else. Its weird.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

1k mile 2000 Honda S2000.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-honda-s2000-27/?utm_source=dailymail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-10-31

Already at $30k... with 6 days to go.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

westopher said:


> People love to get paid slightly above market value on BAT lately and make a stink about how they could have sold for "a lot" more somewhere else. Its weird.


Bingo! Reminds me somewhat of the dynamics of the real estate game between buyers, sellers, and brokers. Sellers want the BaT tax but it doesn't pan out for everyone as you can clearly see from the high % of RNM results. BaT is still a fun platform and has helped educate and expand my knowledge of the automotive world.


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)

4th Branch said:


> Bingo! Reminds me somewhat of the dynamics of the real estate game between buyers, sellers, and brokers. Sellers want the BaT tax but it doesn't pan out for everyone as you can clearly see from the high % of RNM results. BaT is still a fun platform and has helped educate and expand my knowledge of the automotive world.


Difference between BAT and real estate brokers is you can actually see the bids on BAT and you don't have some overpaid scumbag flat out lying to you about other offers.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

4th Branch said:


> Bingo! Reminds me somewhat of the dynamics of the real estate game between buyers, sellers, and brokers. Sellers want the BaT tax but it doesn't pan out for everyone as you can clearly see from the high % of RNM results. BaT is still a fun platform and has helped educate and expand my knowledge of the automotive world.


Bat does seem to bring the best price for specialty cars. I love that the bidding is visible, but I think the secret-sauce is the comments. BatBuyers, Sellers, and Watchers seem to be extremely well educated about the cars.

I think that weeds out some of the junk, and certainly the scammers. No one is passing off something as something it's not. Even a really special car like the recent white ITR was scrutinized deeeeeeeeeply because of the wear on the pedal pads.

I'm sure this is a double edged sword in some ways but it's probably the best route for genuinely cool cars vs CL/eBay on the low end, and the big Meecum Auctions on the high end.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

philf1fan2 said:


> Interior colour will hurt it, and it's not an S4.


That 928 went for $75000. Later model GTS cars bring big money especially with a manual.




spockcat said:


> It does and I saw that it was a 5 speed. Which made me think the transmission wasn't original as I believe a Turbo of 1984 would have had a 4 speed from the factory. And I don't think Porsche sold the Turbo in the USA in 1984 as my father bought one that year in Germany and was going to import it to the USA but it was stolen before it made it to the port.


A little more info on that car.

http://forums.pelicanparts.com/pors...non-factory-turbo-look-w-over-200k-miles.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sonderwunsch said:


> That 928 went for $75000. Later model GTS cars bring big money especially with a manual.


For those who don’t know, only about 15% were manuals, the rest used a 3 speed Mercedes auto.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> That 928 went for $75000. Later model GTS cars bring big money especially with a manual.


From the site: "USD $75,000 (Reserve Not Met)"

I guess the manual and low miles makes this a "collector". With an auto no way does this car ever see anywhere near half that.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

tbvvw said:


> From the site: "USD $75,000 (Reserve Not Met)"
> 
> I guess the manual and low miles makes this a "collector". With an auto no way does this car ever see anywhere near half that.


I didn't even notice that it didn't hit reserve.

All the GTS cars are pretty pricey. Production numbers were very low in the later years and they made more power that the rest of the model run.

This is a bit of an outlier being a 1995 model and having extremely low miles but it has the slushbox and sold for $140000.

https://rmsothebys.com/en/auctions/mo18/auction/lots/r0157-1995-porsche-928-gts


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Sporin said:


> Bat does seem to bring the best price for specialty cars. I love that the bidding is visible, but I think the secret-sauce is the comments. BatBuyers, Sellers, and Watchers seem to be extremely well educated about the cars.
> 
> I think that weeds out some of the junk, and certainly the scammers. No one is passing off something as something it's not. Even a really special car like the recent white ITR was scrutinized deeeeeeeeeply because of the wear on the pedal pads.
> 
> I'm sure this is a double edged sword in some ways but it's probably the best route for genuinely cool cars vs CL/eBay on the low end, and the big Meecum Auctions on the high end.


Spot on. The double edged sword is real, but generally helps good cars and hurts mediocrity or uninvolved sellers. I sold a car on BaT and it was at different times both fantastic and also stressful/frustrating. Yet overall, an excellent experience.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Spot on. The double edged sword is real, but generally helps good cars and hurts mediocrity or uninvolved sellers. I sold a car on BaT and it was at different times both fantastic and also stressful/frustrating. Yet overall, an excellent experience.


Dave, what did you sell on BaT? And did you document your experience for us to read, as you have done so well with your other posts and blogs?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

StressStrain said:


> Dave, what did you sell on BaT? And did you document your experience for us to read, as you have done so well with your other posts and blogs?


I sold the Fisker Latigo #001 on BaT back in February. Hushypushy took the epic photos! Pretty sure it is on this thread somewhere, but as for documenting it, the BaT thread itself (link below) is a great documentation of the process: from the early peanut-gallery posters who didn't understand the car (and were waaaay off on value), to the last minute bidding frenzy that tripled the price at the end and lifted it over 6 figures. The buyer specifically joined BaT to buy that car, as did a couple other bidders (the auction had over 47,000 page hits and 928 "watchers"). Another great thing about BaT: the results and commentary stay out there...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-fisker-latigo/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...mail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-11-01

Another failure.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-volkswagen-golf-3/ 










I met this guy at a Larz Andersen lawn event about 7 years ago and he told me about this GTI. He had his BMW 2002tii Schnitzer there at the show. I just found out that car sold on BaT for $125k. 

If you are looking for as close to perfect as you can get in an MK3 VR GTI - this is probably the one. Attention to detail is insane on all of Roy's cars. If it wouldn't mean a divorce I would be bidding heavily right now.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...mail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018-11-01
> 
> Another failure.


Whoah. That’s happened before?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-lotus-esprit-4/ 

Oh my.... :heart:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

StressStrain said:


> Dave, what did you sell on BaT? And did you document your experience for us to read, as you have done so well with your other posts and blogs?


Here's the TCL thread on Dave's BaT auction: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9015329-Fisker-Latigo-001-for-sale-on-BringaTrailer-com


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)

How do modified cars fare on BAT? Debating throwing my GT3 on there.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

997 said:


> How do modified cars fare on BAT? Debating throwing my GT3 on there.


Modded 911s seem to do well. For instance, https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-porsche-911-carrera-14/ That car has been gone through stem to stern but a stock G body would have to be ultra low miles and in perfect condition to approach those numbers.

BTW I'm sill pissed you sold your white over red 997 and I didn't know about it...


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

This is really well done.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-pontiac-ventura/


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)

Sonderwunsch said:


> BTW I'm sill pissed you sold your white over red 997 and I didn't know about it...


I traded it in, and the car bounced from dealer to dealer for the better part of a year before someone bought it and then proceeded to list it for sale on Craigslist a few weeks later. Not sure what the issue is/was--the car was flawless. Maybe people really don't like the full red interior?


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

more drama @ BaT: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-audi-rs4-17/

rs4 was owned previously when a cf hood came up and smashed the windshield and roof. owner claims his car is a factory sunroof delete car, yet others claim vin and pics of car w/ mods confirm it is the same car.

which is a shame, bc i actually liked the car and the mods and debated bidding.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

madrussian said:


> more drama @ BaT: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-audi-rs4-17/
> 
> rs4 was owned previously when a cf hood came up and smashed the windshield and roof. owner claims his car is a factory sunroof delete car, yet others claim vin and pics of car w/ mods confirm it is the same car.
> 
> which is a shame, bc i actually liked the car and the mods and debated bidding.




That kind of thing is BAT at it's best.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-lotus-esprit-4/
> 
> Oh my.... :heart:


I love that color combo on the Esprit S4. For me this is the sweet spot of the range.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Sonderwunsch said:


> This is really well done.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-pontiac-ventura/


OMG... that's almost my perfect Pontiac. If it had the lift back and was a 74 GTO... but that's amazing.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> I love that color combo on the Esprit S4. For me this is the sweet spot of the range.


Exactly - the color got me. Always had a soft spot for these Esprits.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

I was just on another detailing forum and saw this. Not an esprit s4 but still a lotus and green. What a save. 
http://www.adamsforums.com/topic/35354-green-with-envy/


----------



## MotownSVT (Jan 9, 2002)

Chapel said:


> OMG... that's almost my perfect Pontiac. If it had the lift back and was a 74 GTO... but that's amazing.


I could've sworn I saw that car at Barrett-Jackson Las Vegas back in September... and I was right. Guy bought it for $19k and he's trying to flip it. 
http://www.barrett-jackson.com/Events/Event/Details/1972-PONTIAC-VENTURA-CUSTOM-COUPE-221796


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

So clean

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-mazda-mx-5-miata-24/

https://cdn.bringatrailer.com/wp-co...90766e7dff9f98764daIMG_20180705_103024367.jpg


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

UncleJB said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-volkswagen-golf-3/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like taking the hot tub time machine back to 2000. 

That 1k mile AP1 went for $48,000!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sporin said:


> So clean
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-mazda-mx-5-miata-24/
> 
> https://cdn.bringatrailer.com/wp-co...90766e7dff9f98764daIMG_20180705_103024367.jpg


Sold for $11k, buyer got a relative bargain here. 

“Lesser” Miata’s with higher mileage have sold on BaT for more.


----------



## JrodJrod (Jul 12, 2016)

Sold my car on BAT. It was a frustrating experience, but the end result was good. Lots of "non buyers" on my sale really nitpicking the car talking about an issue they ran into 30 years ago with a similar car that had nothing to do with mine. Felt like they were "negging" the car and based on hundreds or even thousands of posts I had gone through by some users they seemed to jump on certain marques or models and do that. Communication with BAT was very poor. Updates were difficult to get. It took them nearly 4 weeks to get my ad ready and have the car online. The proof of the ad was riddled with errors and mistakes. I was not able to select start and end times that I wanted. I had found some guys on FB that had cars for sale and they mirrored my experience; poor customer service, long lead times, ambiguous updates, lots of errors. I see the site is flooded with cars now and so some of this is understandable, but they really could communicate with sellers in a more upfront and transparent manner. 

In the end I got a good buyer who was enthusiastic about the car. He was easy to deal with and paid promptly. I would use BAT again for a unique car (which they have to OK before allowing it on), but now I know it probably will take 4-6 weeks between submitting a car and having an auction live. If you have a low mile 911 Turbo with Unicorn Fart factory option your experience may vary.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

I really liked this car. Very Bobby Deerfieldish. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-alfa-romeo-alfetta-gt/


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

JrodJrod said:


> Sold my car on BAT. It was a frustrating experience, but the end result was good. Lots of "non buyers" on my sale really nitpicking the car talking about an issue they ran into 30 years ago with a similar car that had nothing to do with mine. Felt like they were "negging" the car and based on hundreds or even thousands of posts I had gone through by some users they seemed to jump on certain marques or models and do that. Communication with BAT was very poor. Updates were difficult to get. It took them nearly 4 weeks to get my ad ready and have the car online. The proof of the ad was riddled with errors and mistakes. I was not able to select start and end times that I wanted. I had found some guys on FB that had cars for sale and they mirrored my experience; poor customer service, long lead times, ambiguous updates, lots of errors. I see the site is flooded with cars now and so some of this is understandable, but they really could communicate with sellers in a more upfront and transparent manner.
> 
> In the end I got a good buyer who was enthusiastic about the car. He was easy to deal with and paid promptly. I would use BAT again for a unique car (which they have to OK before allowing it on), but now I know it probably will take 4-6 weeks between submitting a car and having an auction live. If you have a low mile 911 Turbo with Unicorn Fart factory option your experience may vary.


Thanks for sharing, I am helping a family friend sell a car and am going to submit it to them as a 'last effort' before giving it back to them to deal with. Unique cars can be pretty tough to sell some times, and like you stated the 'non-bidders' can be the worst part.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

MotownSVT said:


> I could've sworn I saw that car at Barrett-Jackson Las Vegas back in September... and I was right. Guy bought it for $19k and he's trying to flip it.
> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/Events/Event/Details/1972-PONTIAC-VENTURA-CUSTOM-COUPE-221796


If he paid 19K for it at the auction, the only thing he is gonna flip is his empty :laugh:wallet upside down...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Zinhead1 said:


> I really liked this car. Very Bobby Deerfieldish.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-alfa-romeo-alfetta-gt/


I saw an Alfetta GT in this exact same color (with a healthy splash of rust) on my commute home from work last night. I waved to him as I passed. It's always cool to see another Alfa Romeo on the road, especially an antique one being used as a daily driver.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I love these stupid things and would have a tough time deciding which one to choose between the two. The 205 GTI probably gets the win because it is so iconic. Same seller for both cars. I wonder if he's trading up to a Renault 5 Turbo or a Peugeot 205 T16? 

1990 Peugeot 205 GTI 1.9
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-peugeot-205-gti/





1990 Renault 5 GT Turbo
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-renault-5-gt-turbo-2/


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Want to see a good story, check this one out:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-chevrolet-camaro-10/

G/L to him...love the dedication he has to his car!


----------



## 81GTI1600 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Guys,
My 1981 European GTI was posted yesterday on BaT...thought you'd appreciate it...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-volkswagen-golf/


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

pretty legit Audi Quattro tribute on there now

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-audi-80/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Nice Mk1! I was checking out the listing yesterday and want to bid so bad. The interior is extremely clean for the age, like a time capsule from 1981. I'm sure it'll sell well.:thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

81GTI1600 said:


> Hi Guys,
> My 1981 European GTI was posted yesterday on BaT...thought you'd appreciate it...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-volkswagen-golf/


And that is not how you put a MK1 VW on a lift... :banghead: :facepalm:

You will dent the floor. Read the Bentley, use the correct front pads right under the A pillar.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> And that is not how you put a MK1 VW on a lift... :banghead: :facepalm:
> 
> You will dent the floor. Read the Bentley, use the correct front pads right under the A pillar.


Oof.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

81GTI1600 said:


> Hi Guys,
> My 1981 European GTI was posted yesterday on BaT...thought you'd appreciate it...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-volkswagen-golf/


Looking forward to seeing how you car does! It will give me a good idea of what my 79 GTI is worth. Hope you get what you want


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> And that is not how you put a MK1 VW on a lift... :banghead: :facepalm:
> 
> You will dent the floor. Read the Bentley, use the correct front pads right under the A pillar.


+1. Did it to my 83 back in like 1999.


----------



## VRhooptie (Jul 24, 2009)

81GTI1600 said:


> Hi Guys,
> My 1981 European GTI was posted yesterday on BaT...thought you'd appreciate it...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-volkswagen-golf/


I'd max out my credit cards for that :heart:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

VRhooptie said:


> I'd max out my credit cards for that :heart:


Definitely TFL approved. :thumbup:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

The French GTI is up to $8,700 with about 5 hours left.

Love this wicked clean LS400, just 24k miles.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-lexus-ls/


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sporin said:


> Love this wicked clean LS400, just 24k miles.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-lexus-ls/
> 
> ]



I have no need for that but am still contemplating irrational things to get it.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Sporin said:


> Love this wicked clean LS400, just 24k miles.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-lexus-ls/


I’m pretty sure I owned the only LS400 that died prematurely. My Dad had purchased a 30k mile cream puff 1992 LS in the late 2000s as a car to drive to the train station. He used it for a few years, maintained it as it was needed, then parked it in the driveway when he bought a new car. My wife and I only had 1 car at the time so my parents asked us to do them a favor and get the LS out of the driveway, win for both of us as my wife now had a car she could drive to the train station. As my Dad is really good about maintaining his cars, I assumed the car which now had 75k miles on it wasn’t on the original timing belt. On a super cold morning the day after we had just replaced the tires, my wife was pulling into the train station and the engine stalled out. She couldn’t get it started again, so she coasted into a parking spot and ran for the train. I go to check it out the next day, can’t get it to start so I have it towed to our mechanic; diagnosis is the timing belt slipped, head is toast.  Ended up donating a super clean LS with recent brakes and new tires for $200.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BltByKrmn said:


> I’m pretty sure I owned the only LS400 that died prematurely. My Dad had purchased a 30k mile cream puff 1992 LS in the late 2000s as a car to drive to the train station. He used it for a few years, maintained it as it was needed, then parked it in the driveway when he bought a new car. My wife and I only had 1 car at the time so my parents asked us to do them a favor and get the LS out of the driveway, win for both of us as my wife now had a car she could drive to the train station. As my Dad is really good about maintaining his cars, I assumed the car which now had 75k miles on it wasn’t on the original timing belt. On a super cold morning the day after we had just replaced the tires, my wife was pulling into the train station and the engine stalled out. She couldn’t get it started again, so she coasted into a parking spot and ran for the train. I go to check it out the next day, can’t get it to start so I have it towed to our mechanic; diagnosis is the timing belt slipped, head is toast.  Ended up donating a super clean LS with recent brakes and new tires for $200.


I didn't realize these had an interference motor. 

The 3.4L V6 in the 4Runner, Tacoma, and Tundra had a timing belt, but it was not interference. If it broke you were stranded, but not dead in the water.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> I didn't realize these had an interference motor.
> 
> The 3.4L V6 in the 4Runner, Tacoma, and Tundra had a timing belt, but it was not interference. If it broke you were stranded, but not dead in the water.


I was actually curious myself, so I just looked again (this happened years ago). I actually don't think it is an interference engine, it may be a case where the timing belt, water pump, etc. was more than we wanted to spend on the car so we just donated it.


----------



## sirswank! (Oct 3, 2013)

anyone who's read a Dave-Car-Guy thread should have eagle eyes on this

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-aston-martin-v8-vantage-10/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BltByKrmn said:


> I was actually curious myself, so I just looked again (this happened years ago). I actually don't think it is an interference engine, it may be a case where the timing chain, water pump, etc. was more than we wanted to spend on the car so we just donated it.


My dad's water pump gunked up froze, which then caused the truck to overheat, whilst overheating it finally shredded the timing belt. 

It got hot enough that it melted a big hole in the timing cover on the front of the motor. This was a 3.4L that at that time had around 230,000 miles on it. 

New water pump and timing belt, and it's now sitting at 300,000 miles.

You can't kill them. :laugh: :laugh:

EDIT- I know the LS400 has a V8, however it is belt driven and not interference, until 1997 or 1998 when they introduced VVTi.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> EDIT- I know the LS400 has a V8, however it is belt driven and not interference, until 1997 or 1998 when they introduced VVTi.


Yea it's definitely a belt, brain fart. :beer:


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

81GTI1600 said:


> Hi Guys,
> My 1981 European GTI was posted yesterday on BaT...thought you'd appreciate it...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-volkswagen-golf/


15k. Congrats!


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

My BAT buy

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-mazda-mazdaspeed-miata-5/


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

cpermd said:


> My BAT buy
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-mazda-mazdaspeed-miata-5/


Daaaaamn! Nice buy, cool car and pretty rare color. Any plans for it? Mods?


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

forewheel said:


> Daaaaamn! Nice buy, cool car and pretty rare color. Any plans for it? Mods?


Ltwt 15" wheels and tires

Hardtop

5 speed

3.60 gear change


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

cpermd said:


> Ltwt 15" wheels and tires
> 
> Hardtop
> 
> ...




ummmmm.....ok


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Very nice! MSM’s are hard to find in low miles shape. Enjoy!

Also... Little Enchilada that thing 

https://www.flyinmiata.com/little-enchilada.html


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

sirswank! said:


> anyone who's read a Dave-Car-Guy thread should have eagle eyes on this
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-aston-martin-v8-vantage-10/


Ended up going for just over $40k with BaT fees, not a "deal" but fair. There's a 2008 roadster closing tomorrow as well: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-aston-martin-v8-vantage-8/ I've been watching the market for these early AMV8's, a lot of car for $30k-$40k. 

This Caddy is getting a lot of flack for being on air suspension and having white wall tires but I dig it. 
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-cadillac-coupe-deville-3/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

4th Branch said:


> This Caddy is getting a lot of flack for being on air suspension and having white wall tires but I dig it.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-cadillac-coupe-deville-3/


All I can think of when I see this car is; "You're gonna need a bigger trailer".


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> All I can think of when I see this car is; "You're gonna need a bigger trailer".


It already has airbags and is 50 feet long, why not use this to do the towing?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

turbo_nine said:


> It already has airbags and is 50 feet long, why not use this to do the towing?


Because the name of the website is Bring A Trailer, not Buy A Tow Vehicle.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*I don't understand why this*

I don't understand why this is going to sell for so cheap. If I had a garage to park it in, I would be buying it today. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-lotus-elite-3/










Room for the whole family!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seitan said:


> I don't understand why this is going to sell for so cheap. If I had a garage to park it in, I would be buying it today.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-lotus-elite-3/


A: Auction isn't closed yet so it may go higher.
B: Project Car. Some parts may be unobtainable.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Elites have always struggled in the marketplace. Most Lotus people don't want a Lotus GT car and most people in the market for a GT car don't want a fragile, finicky Lotus.

That being said, there is a small cult following for these cars. They've even made a splash on the stance scene.


Along similar lines, everybody knows the Lotus Esprit, but few have ever considered doing this to their S3


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> Elites have always struggled in the marketplace. Most Lotus people don't want a Lotus GT car and most people in the market for a GT car don't want a fragile, finicky Lotus.
> 
> That being said, there is a small cult following for these cars. They've even made a splash on the stance scene.
> 
> ...


god those look good. I'd love an esprit (dream car since my 80's childhood), I just can't afford one. The elite is at least at an affordable price given the condition. I'd drive it til it broke, then look into the possibility of a 3gse beams swap.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Because the name of the website is Bring A Trailer, not Buy A Tow Vehicle.


Well, for instance

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-dodge-ram-3/


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

Wanted to pull the trigger and bid on the Turbo R32.

Came back down to earth. Mainly because I don't want to go get it in NY right now:laugh:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Juiced6 said:


> Wanted to pull the trigger and bid on the Turbo R32.
> 
> Came back down to earth. Mainly because I don't want to go get it in NY right now:laugh:


watching that as well.

my R32 has a bit more miles (still sub-100k) but has no rust anywhere. 

I had debated selling it earlier this year, to fund an RS4 purchase, but I did some upgrades and fell back in love.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Seitan said:


> god those look good. I'd love an esprit (*dream car since my 80's childhood*), I just can't afford one. The elite is at least at an affordable price given the condition. I'd drive it til it broke, then look into the possibility of a 3gse beams swap.


same :thumbup:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's a fun one...

https://bringatrailer.com/2018/11/1...peed-w-shelby-upgrades-1989-plymouth-voyager/


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

n0rdicalex. said:


> watching that as well.
> 
> my R32 has a bit more miles (still sub-100k) but has no rust anywhere.
> 
> I had debated selling it earlier this year, to fund an RS4 purchase, but I did some upgrades and fell back in love.



Its nice to see that car bring a solid value...makes me feel good about the value of mine.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

Clean R32s hold their value. Getting harder and harder to find them.

I might have to make a case to the wife this spring. A turbo kit was something i always wanted when i bought mine in 04. It would be a riot on the street


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've got my eye on this '78 Argosy RV on BaT. Yes it needs a full restoration, but look at those seats! :heart:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Buickboy92 said:


>


I bet a little CSI labwork would say that interior is practically made of cocaine and chlamydia.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

StressStrain said:


> I bet a little CSI labwork would say that interior is practically made of cocaine and chlamydia.


And other non-cureable STD's. Do it and make sure to document the decontamination R & R. 

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

StressStrain said:


> I bet a little CSI labwork would say that interior is practically made of cocaine and chlamydia.


:laugh:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

That '90 Saleen 5.0 is giving me a chub. :laugh:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

StressStrain said:


> I bet a little CSI labwork would say that interior is practically made of cocaine and chlamydia.


I grew some chest hair just looking at the photo.


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

Family friend bought the 986 S with a 3.4 swap and GT3 seats.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

StressStrain said:


> I bet a little CSI labwork would say that interior is practically made of cocaine and chlamydia.


I'm like 90% sure my Grand Aunt had that pattern on her furniture...


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

StressStrain said:


> I bet a little CSI labwork would say that interior is practically made of cocaine and chlamydia.





turbo_nine said:


> I grew some chest hair just looking at the photo.


:laugh:

That rig is gonna need some serious work


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

turbo_nine said:


> I grew some chest hair just looking at the photo.


I grew a mustache, but not where you'd think.


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2000)

It's like the Italian version of VCG's MG... much want 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-lancia-fulvia-3/


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

DonPatrizio said:


> I grew a mustache, but not where you'd think.


Username checks out :thumbup:


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

MAC said:


> That '90 Saleen 5.0 is giving me a chub. :laugh:


It went RNM at $18k+, too many miles to attain bids from collectors?

The 67 Mustang is very well done, it'll be interesting to see what it goes for


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Seitan said:


> I don't understand why this is going to sell for so cheap. If I had a garage to park it in, I would be buying it today.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-lotus-elite-3/


Old GT cars tend to struggle in the classic car marketplace- not just those from Lotus. Even old Ferrari GT cars sell at a fraction of their sports car counterparts. 

I think the reason is actually pretty simple. A sports car can afford to be impractical and finicky, which is usually the case with any 30+ year old car. A GT car really can't and stay desirable. A GT car is supposed to be luxurious yet quick, but no 30+ year old car is really luxurious by modern standards nor is any 30+ year old GT particularly quick by modern standards. The only remaining reason why you want one is style, but GT cars tend to not be quite as pretty as sports cars due to the need to accommodate more passenger/luggage space and (often) larger displacement engines. You also don't have the bedroom poster factor- nobody grew up with a poster of a GT car in their bedroom.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Robin said:


> It's like the Italian version of VCG's MG... much want


You scared me. For a moment I thought some monster swapped out the Lancia V4 for a Miata inline-4 cylinder engine. Thankfully that didn't happen. A Miata engine in a MGB is an upgrade. In a Lancia it is a downgrade. 




Nealric said:


> I think the reason is actually pretty simple. A sports car can afford to be impractical and finicky, which is usually the case with any 30+ year old car. A GT car really can't and stay desirable. A GT car is supposed to be luxurious yet quick, but no 30+ year old car is really luxurious by modern standards nor is any 30+ year old GT particularly quick by modern standards. The only remaining reason why you want one is style, but GT cars tend to not be quite as pretty as sports cars due to the need to accommodate more passenger/luggage space and (often) larger displacement engines. You also don't have the bedroom poster factor- nobody grew up with a poster of a GT car in their bedroom.


Nailed it. I still want a classic GT car but I recognize I'm in the minority. I also want a classic race car because I feel like most sports cars are too fast to be enjoyed responsibly on the street anymore.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

These things are getting up there. Low miles but not an SR5, regular cab, IFS, and dodgy V6. Still pulled a strong number.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...=email&utm_campaign=bat_watched_listing_ended

Sold For $17,250 On 11/27/18


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Yes please. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-honda-xrv650-africa-twin-rd03/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TCL, here is your car. A chance to own a real unicorn!

RWD - Check
Manuel - Check
Wagon - Check



https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-bmw-325i-touring-2/


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

^ It is missing the all important sport package, the seats alone are worth it.

Sometimes I miss my old one but the e91 fills the void pretty well.

IMG_0100 by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sonderwunsch said:


> ^ It is missing the all important sport package, the seats alone are worth it.


Not brown and missing cloth seats. Do not want.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Not brown and missing cloth seats. Do not want.


That red BMW wagon is about as exciting as a mid 90s Toyota Tercel. Unicorn :laugh: GMAB


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

simple said:


> That red BMW wagon is about as exciting as a mid 90s Toyota Tercel. Unicorn  GMAB


The Tercel, if in good condition, would be more of a unicorn.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

simple said:


> That red BMW wagon is about as exciting as a mid 90s Toyota Tercel. Unicorn :laugh: GMAB


Yeah but... It has soul.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

Cheap 912 Project

 https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-porsche-912-coupe-9/


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> The Tercel, if in good condition, would be more of a unicorn.


Especially if it was a Tercel Alltrac wagon. :heart:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1983-audi-ur-quattro-5/

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> TCL, here is your car. A chance to own a real unicorn!
> 
> RWD - Check
> Manuel - Check
> ...


here's an E91 that checks the same boxes:










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-bmw-328-11/

:beer:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

does the amount of "reserve not met" auctions seem to be increasing? or does that just happen to be on the auctions I'm watching. seems like most are ending as RNM, but the BaT live comments suggests (for what it's worth) they should have sold.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

n0rdicalex. said:


> does the amount of "reserve not met" auctions seem to be increasing? or does that just happen to be on the auctions I'm watching. seems like most are ending as RNM, but the BaT live comments suggests (for what it's worth) they should have sold.


It may be there are too many sellers who see the runaway action results and get stars in their eyes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

n0rdicalex. said:


> does the amount of "reserve not met" auctions seem to be increasing? or does that just happen to be on the auctions I'm watching. seems like most are ending as RNM, but the BaT live comments suggests (for what it's worth) they should have sold.


Perhaps like the housing bubble, the "enthusiast" car market bubble is starting to burst.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Perhaps like the housing bubble, the "enthusiast" car market bubble is starting to burst.


There's definitely some of that. Seller's expectations of sales price have outpaced what buyers deem reasonable. Some cars have seen their values go up 50% in the last few years, and many sellers feel that rate of increase is sustainable. 

I don't think we'll see a "burst", but we're seeing a softening in the market where prices might stay at current levels, or perhaps decrease 10-20% depending on model. Aircooled 911's will probably see a small decrease, while 90's imports (e.g. NSX, RX7, ITR, etc.) will see a temporary leveling off.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> ^ It is missing the all important sport package, the seats alone are worth it.


Sport seats are a pretty straightforward swap, yes? Should be pretty cheap/easy to find these days. I wouldn't sweat the minor details like that. E46 manual wagons are rare in the USA. Overall condition is much more important than optional feature content that's easy to change. I'm sure sport seats are much cheaper/easier to swap than auto-->manual transmission conversion.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1983-audi-ur-quattro-5/
> 
> :heart::heart::heart:


With just a little time left this was at 22,000$, happy to see it went for more, I thought that was a little low.

Very cool car.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> With just a little time left this was at 22,000$, happy to see it went for more, I thought that was a little low.
> 
> Very cool car.


?

It's at $33K with reserve not met.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

n0rdicalex. said:


> here's an E91 that checks the same boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad, but you can see how poorly the tan interiors on the E90s wear. I'm also skeptical of those android head units, though I guess you can address that pretty cheaply.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Nealric said:


> It may be there are too many sellers who see the runaway action results and get stars in their eyes.





masa8888 said:


> There's definitely some of that. Seller's expectations of sales price have outpaced what buyers deem reasonable. Some cars have seen their values go up 50% in the last few years, and many sellers feel that rate of increase is sustainable.
> 
> I don't think we'll see a "burst", but we're seeing a softening in the market where prices might stay at current levels, or perhaps decrease 10-20% depending on model. Aircooled 911's will probably see a small decrease, while 90's imports (e.g. NSX, RX7, ITR, etc.) will see a temporary leveling off.


that makes sense - especially with BaT's claim of working with sellers to set reasonable reserve prices.



BaT said:


> A reserve is the minimum price that a vehicle will sell for. We work with sellers to set reasonable reserves, and avoid vehicles with reserves that are not realistic. Reserve values are not shown on the listing, nor do we announce when reserves have been met (we think that leads to bidding games).


:beer:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

audi80Quattro said:


> Cheap 912 Project
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-porsche-912-coupe-9/


It wasn’t that long ago that you could buy a decent driver quality 912 for that. Le sigh.


----------



## shimps1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sonderwunsch said:


> These things are getting up there. Low miles but not an SR5, regular cab, IFS, and dodgy V6. Still pulled a strong number.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...=email&utm_campaign=bat_watched_listing_ended
> 
> Sold For $17,250 On 11/27/18




I was bidding on that. Top dollar for me was $14k, and I thought that was generous. There is really a BaT premium that has been going around lately. 

Currently hoping I can snag this beauty, but my suspicion is this is going for about the same $ as the Toyota. I'm willing to go to $12ish here, but i'm sure that's a super low ball number.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

11k mile 1993 Audi S4. 

Stunning condition but for the undercarriage.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-audi-s4-7/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

shimps1 said:


> I was bidding on that. Top dollar for me was $14k, and I thought that was generous. There is really a BaT premium that has been going around lately.
> 
> Currently hoping I can snag this beauty, but my suspicion is this is going for about the same $ as the Toyota. I'm willing to go to $12ish here, but i'm sure that's a super low ball number.


Great looking truck. This one just ended, I was watching it (just for fun, I'm broke as a joke) :laugh:

*Restored 1970 Chevrolet C10 Pickup w/454 V8
*


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Modified 1969 Pontiac Firebird 6-Speed


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-pontiac-firebird-7/



BAT said:


> This 1969 Pontiac Firebird is said to have been used for SCCA competition in the 1970s prior to its acquisition by the proprietor of Nascar Garage in Orange County, California in the 1980s. A refurbishment was reportedly carried out following a long period of inactivity which included a repaint in white, a customized interior, upgraded suspension with coilovers, custom wheels, power disc brakes, and more. Power is routed from a Chevrolet Gen VI 427ci V8 with forged internals and aluminum cylinder heads through a Richmond 6-speed manual gearbox. The seller purchased the car in 2017 and has driven it 1,500 miles as well as performing fluid changes. This Firebird is offered with a clean original recipe Kentucky title in the name of the seller’s company KFC. The colonel's personal track car.
> 
> The exterior refreshment conducted under previous ownership included a repaint in white with blue stripes and fitment of a Trans Am-style hood, rear wing, fender vents, and front spoiler with brake ducts. According to the seller, the front and rear fenders were stretched in order to accommodate custom wheels wearing 265/50 front and 295/50 rear Hancook Ventus tires.
> 
> A walk-around video is provided above, with a second available here. Suspension modifications include QA1 coilovers, tubular CPP upper control arms and Vette Tech tie rods, a 32mm front sway bar with polyurethane bushings, and a rear Panhard rod. Four-wheel power-assisted disc brakes are fitted with Delco Moraine 4-piston calipers up front and single-piston floating calipers out back. The seller notes a functional parking brake and adjustable proportioning valve.


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

Someone is about to get a smoking deal on this low mile no reserve R129 SL600. It's at $5900 with less than 24h to go. 
I'd pick it up myself but I don't have any room for it... 


No Reserve: 33k-Mile 1993 Mercedes-Benz SL600


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

n0rdicalex. said:


> here's an E91 that checks the same boxes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for $14,500. Pretty much double what a comparable sedan would sell for.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Why is no one talking about this 996 turbo for under $30k?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-turbo-29/


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

thegave said:


> Why is no one talking about this 996 turbo for under $30k?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-turbo-29/



Most of the bidding occurs in the last 15 minutes.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

thegave said:


> Why is no one talking about this 996 turbo for under $30k?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-turbo-29/


996 Turbos are consistently in the mid-30s now. My neighbor got his with a half cage, a set of race tires, and new turbos and a tune for $32k. Major cars but also a major PITA.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

dub*man said:


> Someone is about to get a smoking deal on this low mile no reserve R129 SL600. It's at $5900 with less than 24h to go.
> I'd pick it up myself but I don't have any room for it...
> 
> 
> No Reserve: 33k-Mile 1993 Mercedes-Benz SL600


And it went for about twice that, still not a bad deal... Beautiful car


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

thegave said:


> Why is no one talking about this 996 turbo for under $30k?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-turbo-29/





DonPatrizio said:


> 996 Turbos are consistently in the mid-30s now. My neighbor got his with a half cage, a set of race tires, and new turbos and a tune for $32k. Major cars but also a major PITA.



This one with 95k miles and some cosmetic needs sold for $37k.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Probably the coolest Grand Wagoneer I've ever seen. Bidding already up to $73k with 5 hours left.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-jeep-grand-wagoneer-22/


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Nice Cobra rep. Isn't Dave looking for one of these?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-kirkham-427-s-c-cobra/


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice looking replica with knock-off center locks too. Sounds mean. How do Kirkland's rate vs Superperformance and Factory Five in quality

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

philf1fan2 said:


> Nice looking replica with knock-off center locks too. Sounds mean. How do Kirkland's rate vs Superperformance and Factory Five in quality



I didn't know Costco sold Cobra replicas.

This one is a Kirkham.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

PoorHouse said:


> Isn't Dave looking for one of these?


Not since I bought the Shelby GT350R! But yeah, that’s nice!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

masa8888 said:


> Probably the coolest Grand Wagoneer I've ever seen. Bidding already up to $73k with 5 hours left.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-jeep-grand-wagoneer-22/


Surprised I missed this. That is really cool.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Not since I bought the Shelby GT350R! But yeah, that’s nice!


:thumbup:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-ferrari-308-gtb-3/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-toyota-celica-2/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-318is-44/


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-ford-galaxie-500-2/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

2003 Audi RS6

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-audi-rs6-46/

This 2003 Audi RS6 was sold new by Danbury Porsche/Volkswagen in Connecticut and shows just over 44,400 miles. The car is finished in Mugello Blue Pearl Effect over silver leather and is powered by a twin-turbocharged 4.2-liter V8 paired to a 5-speed Tiptronic automatic transmission sending power to all four wheels. Recent maintenance included an oil change, transmission fluid change, and an alignment. This RS6 is now offered with the original window sticker, two keys, manuals, a clean Carfax report, and a clear Pennsylvania title in the seller’s name.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Quite boring looking compared to what they offer these days for RS models.



andlf said:


> 2003 Audi RS6
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-audi-rs6-46/
> 
> This 2003 Audi RS6 was sold new by Danbury Porsche/Volkswagen in Connecticut and shows just over 44,400 miles. The car is finished in Mugello Blue Pearl Effect over silver leather and is powered by a twin-turbocharged 4.2-liter V8 paired to a 5-speed Tiptronic automatic transmission sending power to all four wheels. Recent maintenance included an oil change, transmission fluid change, and an alignment. This RS6 is now offered with the original window sticker, two keys, manuals, a clean Carfax report, and a clear Pennsylvania title in the seller’s name.


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, $24K. Makes me worry less about sinking 10k into my rebuild soon.




andlf said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-318is-44/


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

I've seen it all now

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-mercedes-benz-e320-pick-up-truck/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Business in the front, party in the back.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Business in the front, party in the back.


But can it tow 7600 lbs?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

andlf said:


> Modified 1969 Pontiac Firebird 6-Speed
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-pontiac-firebird-7/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

l88m22vette said:


>


Yeah. Look at this stance. JUST LOOK AT IT!! (Drool emoji goes here)
Amazing. Looks like it wants to kill you. Very well bought at 50k


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

opcorn:

The Gullwing is bang on the nuts money.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1956-mercedes-benz-300-sl-coupe/

How much to own the keys?

What is the record highest auction on BaT?

I never knew they had fold down steering wheels,
wild!

Enjoyed watching this viddie for a quick primer 300SL walkthru:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

stiggy-pug said:


> What is the record highest auction on BaT?


LaFerrari ended at 3.1mil. No sale.

My guess is the Gullwing ends around the 1mil mark.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> The Gullwing is bang on the nuts money.


When you can’t afford to maintain it, store it or restore it properly, advertise it on Bring A Trailer! Stage some “barn find” photos for effect.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

stiggy-pug said:


> What is the record highest auction on BaT?


Highest sale with the reserve met was a 2000GT @ $560k: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-toyota-2000-gt/

61 300SL roadster went RNM @ $897k 3 years ago https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1961-mercedes-benz-300-sl/

The chopped Impala looks interesting https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-chevrolet-impala-2/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

No new cars listed in the past day or so. Are they taking a few days off because of Xmas?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Quite boring looking compared to what they offer these days for RS models.


Correct...but I dig that TTv8!


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> Enjoyed watching this viddie for a quick primer 300SL walkthru:



Check out the Jay Leno's garage episode of his Gullwing. Another "barn find." He didn't do any paint or bodywork, just mechanical refresh.
It is fantastic.



Harv said:


> No new cars listed in the past day or so. Are they taking a few days off because of Xmas?


No new listings on weekends.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

DUB0RA said:


> I've seen it all now
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-mercedes-benz-e320-pick-up-truck/


Not only is that hideous, but somebody paid $50k _plus the price of the car_ for that back in 2000. :screwy:


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

MAC said:


> Yeah. Look at this stance. JUST LOOK AT IT!! (Drool emoji goes here)
> Amazing. Looks like it wants to kill you. Very well bought at 50k


Oh man. Thats not too far off what I paid for my 69 Camaro. Theres a lot more content in there. I love mine, but that Firebird is pretty much what my 7 year vision for that car is. And its in my parent's hometown.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Not really BAT, but interesting, and I'm sure quiete a few people might like it on here. Golf GTI 16V G60 VW Motorsport Limited 003:










The car is for sale in Austria for an equivalent of about $100k- https://www.autoscout24.com/offers/...6ea0c71-4394-5966-e053-e350040aa170?cldtidx=3


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Turbo II said:


> Not really BAT, but interesting, and I'm sure quiete a few people might like it on here. Golf GTI 16V G60 VW Motorsport Limited 003:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Oh yeah!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Stromaluski said:


> Not only is that hideous, but somebody paid $50k _plus the price of the car_ for that back in 2000. :screwy:


It was most likely a flower car. Just like all the other converted ones over the years. 
So it was a tax write off for someone then and now a unique vehicle for someone else.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

PoorHouse said:


> Check out the Jay Leno's garage episode of his Gullwing. Another "barn find." He didn't do any paint or bodywork, just mechanical refresh.
> It is fantastic.


:beer: Thanks for the pointer, it is indeed fantastic.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Harv said:


> My guess is the Gullwing ends around the 1mil mark.


Actually a very interesting point given the condition and spec of the car. Top end for the 300SL gullwing right now is $1.4M (example) but top end cars, like the example I gave, have special color combos, notable history, and desirable options such as Rudge wheels/luggage. The BaT car is a common spec car with no special features or history so let's put it at $1.2M restored. Take off $500K for restoration and you're at $700K and that's before taxes/fees/surprises during restoration/etc. If you're looking to buy it for yourself, you're better finding a cheaper car to restore or one that's already been restored (like this one for $1.3M). If you're a restoration shop that wants to restore the car then sell, this is not a good candidate as you're tying up a lot of money for two years only to net a very slim (if any) profit.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> Actually a very interesting point given the condition and spec of the car. Top end for the 300SL gullwing right now is $1.4M (example) but top end cars, like the example I gave, have special color combos, notable history, and desirable options such as Rudge wheels/luggage. The BaT car is a common spec car with no special features or history so let's put it at $1.2M restored. Take off $500K for restoration and you're at $700K and that's before taxes/fees/surprises during restoration/etc. If you're looking to buy it for yourself, you're better finding a cheaper car to restore or one that's already been restored (like this one for $1.3M). If you're a restoration shop that wants to restore the car then sell, this is not a good candidate as you're tying up a lot of money for two years only to net a very slim (if any) profit.


It's interesting, because in 1955 a new 300SL Gullwing was priced at around $7,300 which in todays money is $68,652, so it was far from affordable. Adjusted for inflation the value of the car went up 19,078%.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

This BaT thread is worth it just for the quality of the photography:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-volvo-p1800-4/?utm_source=transactionalemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bat_watched_listing_ending_soon


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> Actually a very interesting point given the condition and spec of the car. Top end for the 300SL gullwing right now is $1.4M (example) but top end cars, like the example I gave, have special color combos, notable history, and desirable options such as Rudge wheels/luggage. The BaT car is a common spec car with no special features or history so let's put it at $1.2M restored. Take off $500K for restoration and you're at $700K and that's before taxes/fees/surprises during restoration/etc. If you're looking to buy it for yourself, you're better finding a cheaper car to restore or one that's already been restored (like this one for $1.3M). If you're a restoration shop that wants to restore the car then sell, this is not a good candidate as you're tying up a lot of money for two years only to net a very slim (if any) profit.


RNM at $1.1 million :screwy: Like you state, a perfect condition Gullwing is $1.3 million to 1.4 million today, and that's at auctions that charge like a 10% selling fee. BaT charges $5k. Cost of this car + restoration to make it perfect will probably place it above market value.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

masa8888 said:


> RNM at $1.1 million :screwy:


thats what happens when you apply the BAT Stupid-Tax .... you used to be able to get cool cars on there that werent bid-up to stupid numbers.... 

now its just a way to swing your weiner around on the internet and over pay for a early 90's base model e30's and porsches... :screwy:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

masa8888 said:


> RNM at $1.1 million :screwy: Like you state, a perfect condition Gullwing is $1.3 million to 1.4 million today, and that's at auctions that charge like a 10% selling fee. BaT charges $5k. Cost of this car + restoration to make it perfect will probably place it above market value.












Wow. While this is a 300SL this not a special 300SL. The car has no special history worth mentioning, chassis shows it's not one of the 3 all aluminum bodied cars built in 1956, and most importantly the car was bid up to almost half a million over where it should have been given the condition. Car should have sold and seller should have been happy. Hopefully this car eventually gets sold publicly so we can find out whether the seller was an idiot for passing on $1.1M or a genius but considering SL prices have settled/cooled these last few years and the other things previously mentioned, my money is on idiot.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Quite boring looking compared to what they offer these days for RS models.


This car ushered in the current era of super-sedans. Shortly after this was released, MB came out with the E55 AMG with the 5.4L Supercharged V8 and BMW with the V10 M5. Power outputs have only climbed from there.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

chucchinchilla said:


> Wow. While this is a 300SL this not a special 300SL. The car has no special history worth mentioning, chassis shows it's not one of the 3 all aluminum bodied cars built in 1956, and most importantly the car was bid up to almost half a million over where it should have been given the condition. Car should have sold and seller should have been happy. Hopefully this car eventually gets sold publicly so we can find out whether the seller was an idiot for passing on $1.1M or a genius but considering SL prices have settled/cooled these last few years and the other things previously mentioned, my money is on idiot.


Yep. He's going to bring it to Greenwich or amelia, but everyone's already seen it now. It won't go any higher than it did on BAT. And the fees will be higher. Dumb


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Quite boring looking compared to what they offer these days for RS models.


It's also somewhat boring to drive /flame suit on 
I know TCL and many enthusiasts love these but I owned one after selling an M5 (v10) and it was no where near as fun as the E60

This little Volvo is not as pretty as the red 1800s that sold a few days ago but looks like a fun cruiser


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Speaking of the BAT-Stupid Tax...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-toyota-tacoma-2/



> 1996 Toyota Tacoma 4×4 5-Speed
> CURRENT BID: $12,000 ENDS IN: 1:56:29


Seriously, Toyota truck prices are just asinine, and I say this as a total Toyota 4x4 Junkie. There is absolutely nothing special about this Truck. Sure it's in nice condition, but it's not actually rare or anything. The Toyota truck market is really out fo control.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Sporin said:


> Speaking of the BAT-Stupid Tax...
> 
> There is absolutely nothing special about this Truck. Sure it's in nice condition, but it's not actually rare or anything.


It is a one owner 74k mile truck that spent it's entire life in climate that doesn't see significant snowfall or salted roads. You can also tell from the condition that it has been taken care of for the past 23 years. It wasn't rare in 1996 but it is now.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sonderwunsch said:


> It is a one owner 74k mile truck that spent it's entire life in climate that doesn't see significant snowfall or salted roads. You can also tell from the condition that it has been taken care of for the past 23 years. It wasn't rare in 1996 but it is now.


Is it more rare than my original paint Beetle? My car has 60,000 miles and is in pretty damn good shape, is twice as old and at least as rare, but I couldn't get $12,000 for it.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sonderwunsch said:


> It is a one owner 74k mile truck that spent it's entire life in climate that doesn't see significant snowfall or salted roads. You can also tell from the condition that it has been taken care of for the past 23 years. It wasn't rare in 1996 but it is now.


Those things can all be true, and it can still be ridiculous that someone is going to pay 15 grand for it.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Sporin said:


> Those things can all be true, and it can still be ridiculous that someone is going to pay 15 grand for it.


$21,500


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sonderwunsch said:


> $21,500


Insanity.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> It is a one owner 74k mile truck that spent it's entire life in climate that doesn't see significant snowfall or salted roads. You can also tell from the condition that it has been taken care of for the past 23 years. It wasn't rare in 1996 but it is now.


It's still a stupid price to pay for that. Why? Because I can drive down to my local dealer now and pick up a 2010-2012 Tacoma 4x4 with same or less miles than the BaT example for the exact same $.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> RNM at $1.1 million :screwy: Like you state, a perfect condition Gullwing is $1.3 million to 1.4 million today, and that's at auctions that charge like a 10% selling fee. BaT charges $5k. Cost of this car + restoration to make it perfect will probably place it above market value.


BAT only charges seller $99. $5k max is on buyers end. That 300SL seller is an absolute idiot unless he's testing waters and thinks letting the car sit another 10 years it'll appreciate more. He's definitely not getting that money at one of the big name auctions.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Sporin said:


> Speaking of the BAT-Stupid Tax...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-toyota-tacoma-2/
> 
> ...


Rare is relative, but I didn't think there were a ton of regular cab 4x4s out there. Didn't they also junk a lot of the early models due to the frame rust recall?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Is it more rare than my original paint Beetle? My car has 60,000 miles and is in pretty damn good shape, is twice as old and at least as rare, but I couldn't get $12,000 for it.


Nope, but Beetles aren't hot right now, trucks are.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Air and water do mix said:


> Is it more rare than my original paint Beetle? My car has 60,000 miles and is in pretty damn good shape, is twice as old and at least as rare, but I couldn't get $12,000 for it.


Rarity and desirability are not the same thing. Old trucks are still pretty good at doing truck tasks in today's world whereas old Beetles are pretty much strictly hobby cars at this point.



tbvvw said:


> It's still a stupid price to pay for that. Why? Because I can drive down to my local dealer now and pick up a 2010-2012 Tacoma 4x4 with same or less miles than the BaT example for the exact same $.


Well no sh!t. 

That same argument pretty much negates the existence of all classic cars but in the real world things don't work like that.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> Nope, but Beetles aren't hot right now, trucks are.





Sonderwunsch said:


> Rarity and desirability are not the same thing. Old trucks are still pretty good at doing truck tasks in today's world whereas old Beetles are pretty much strictly hobby cars at this point.



Exactly my point. Beetles aren't hot enough to bring that kind of $ because...??? Older Toyota trucks _are_ because...??? Older 911s and Microbuses quadrupled in price because...?? Yes, I know 911s and Microbuses were more rare than Beetles or Toy pickups, but the point - and wildly increased pricing - stands. 

The market is fickle and if the Toyota pickups get even more expensive then they'll become hobby cars, too. I'm sure that at least some are already that, just as some Beetles are still daily drivers. (Both of those examples are the exception, but they're out there.) :beer:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> Is it more rare than my original paint Beetle? My car has 60,000 miles and is in pretty damn good shape, is twice as old and at least as rare, but I couldn't get $12,000 for it.


I would say yes. Original paint aside there are always at least a dozen or more Beetles for sale on my local CL alone. I can't remember the last time I saw a single cab Toyota of that vintage on the road or on CL. If that is the truck that someone wants to drive down memory lane, it is worth whatever someone will pay. 

I'm not even sure how you are drawing a comparison between a Beetle and a Toyota pickup in the first place. Totally different types of vehicles, different types of enthusiasts, different decades of manufacture, and different purposes.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Well no sh!t.
> 
> That same argument pretty much negates the existence of all classic cars but in the real world things don't work like that.


Newsflash - there is *nothing* "classic" about a 1996 Toyota pickup truck. I'm not comparing a 5 yr old Camaro to a '69 SS 396 here...:screwy:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

tbvvw said:


> Newsflash - there is *nothing* "classic" about a 1996 Toyota pickup truck. I'm not comparing a 5 yr old Camaro to a '69 SS 396 here...:screwy:


In 27 more months it will officially be a classic vehicle. Do you think someone paid $21k for it because they liked the color?

The first generation Tacoma is the last true mini truck Toyota built as the 2nd gen moved midsize. Comparing it to a 2012 model isn't accurate. The attrition rate for trucks is typically higher than cars because they lead a harder life and are expected to do more stuff in worse conditions. The Tacoma frame recall included 800000 trucks and many were bought back from their owners by Toyota and scrapped. Unlike square body Chevys and dentside Fords you can't build one of these things out of a catalog because there is effectively no aftermarket support for them.If you want a nice one you have to buy it that way or chase parts on eBay or from junkyards as most trim and body panels are NLA from Toyota. All of these things lead to the prices we are seeing today. You don't have to agree with it but it is what it is.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I think this one might go for $30k. Just a guess but it is a crazy rare one

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-subaru-brat/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Obviously the buyer thinks it's worth it, just like a few here. 

We'll have to agree to disagree though, because you won't convince me that wasn't an insane price for a very pedestrian pickup truck.

:beer:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

simple said:


> I think this one might go for $30k. Just a guess but it is a crazy rare one
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-subaru-brat/


I was drooling over that earlier. My first car was a '78 wagon, I always wanted a BRAT though. Not only rare but almost no miles from new.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> In 27 more months it will officially be a classic vehicle. Do you think someone paid $21k for it because they liked the color?
> 
> The first generation Tacoma is the last true mini truck Toyota built as the 2nd gen moved midsize. Comparing it to a 2012 model isn't accurate. The attrition rate for trucks is typically higher than cars because they lead a harder life and are expected to do more stuff in worse conditions. *The Tacoma frame recall included 800000 trucks and many were bought back from their owners by Toyota and scrapped.* Unlike square body Chevys and dentside Fords you can't build one of these things out of a catalog because there is effectively no aftermarket support for them.If you want a nice one you have to buy it that way or chase parts on eBay or from junkyards as most trim and body panels are NLA from Toyota. All of these things lead to the prices we are seeing today. You don't have to agree with it but it is what it is.


Yes, but add up the total Gen 1 US-only sales and you're closing in on 2 million. They aren't rare, I can see 5-10 of them in my kid's HS parking lot if I want. I look at them every so often to see if I can find a manual one for nothing but a HD/mulch for the yard hauler or to hand down to my son at college. I've seen several within 25 miles of me, less than 150K miles, good shape, $7-8k. I looked at a local 2002 4x4 double cab over the summer, 90k miles, 1 owner truck, $11k but it was an AT.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

simple said:


> I think this one might go for $30k. Just a guess but it is a crazy rare one
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-subaru-brat/


Closed for $48,500 with BaT fees


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

4th Branch said:


> Closed for $48,500 with BaT fees


These were garbage in the 80's and we never really liked them when they had low miles. This sales price is stunning.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Maybe we're seeing a hybrid of the BaT and RadWood effect in action at the same time?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

JMURiz said:


> Maybe we're seeing a hybrid of the BaT and RadWood effect in action at the same time?


Gen X coming of age.

*Bradwood*


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Well one of the founders of Radwood is named Brad, so I guess that works. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

turbo_nine said:


> Gen X coming of age.
> 
> *Bradwood*


Brilliant! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

watching the wagon below. I have a 2008 in white with 2.0T and 6-speed, as well as S-Line and Titanium packages. mine is not an APR stage 3 and has 103k miles, however my dad was the original owner until 72k miles and I've been daily driving it for about 2 years now. it's in great shape, but I'm looking to get into an S4 this year. hoping this car does well as a gauge for mine, as I would like to list it on BaT. 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-audi-a4-4/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Those wagons have aged very well.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

The huge disconnect between KBB and private market of Audi wagons is eye watering and always a point of contention between buyers new to the market and sellers. I regularly see C5 Allroads, S6 Avants and B6/B7 S4 avants fetch between $10-20k. What's more hilarious is the seething of folks who prefer the sedan styling that can't understand the niche enthusiasm combined with reduced supply commanding higher prices for similarly specc'ed S4 sedans to their Avant counterparts.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

n0rdicalex. said:


> watching the wagon below. I have a 2008 in white with 2.0T and 6-speed, as well as S-Line and Titanium packages. mine is not an APR stage 3 and has 103k miles, however my dad was the original owner until 72k miles and I've been daily driving it for about 2 years now. it's in great shape, but I'm looking to get into an S4 this year. hoping this car does well as a gauge for mine, as I would like to list it on BaT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty much exactly what I'm looking for. I'd guess it is tricky to secure financing for something like that but what do I know. I've bought all but one car from dealerships and the one I bought for cash was under $2k.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

oidoglr said:


> The huge disconnect between KBB and private market of Audi wagons is eye watering and always a point of contention between buyers new to the market and sellers. I regularly see C5 Allroads, S6 Avants and B6/B7 S4 avants fetch between $10-20k. What's more hilarious is the seething of folks who prefer the sedan styling that can't understand the niche enthusiasm combined with reduced supply commanding higher prices for similarly specc'ed S4 sedans to their Avant counterparts.


I grew impatient looking for a B6/B7 S4 wagon years back, and purchased one from a user on here. the car turned out to be a nightmare and I parted ways with it as soon as I could. after having both an S4 and A4 wagon, I prefer the A4, but that's probably due to a bad S4 experience. no doubt, the wagon market is a different price world. 



kenny301 said:


> That is pretty much exactly what I'm looking for. I'd guess it is tricky to secure financing for something like that but what do I know. I've bought all but one car from dealerships and the one I bought for cash was under $2k.


I haven't fully decided whether or not I will be selling mine, but even with 103k miles, the interior and exterior are in great shape. it's not a stage 3, but it's OEM/OEM+ with all sorts of Thule accessories.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

That looks like it's in great shape and think that'll be a car you'll regret selling in the future. :beer:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I grew impatient looking for a B6/B7 S4 wagon years back, and purchased one from a user on here. the car turned out to be a nightmare and I parted ways with it as soon as I could. after having both an S4 and A4 wagon, I prefer the A4, but that's probably due to a bad S4 experience. no doubt, the wagon market is a different price world.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't fully decided whether or not I will be selling mine, but even with 103k miles, the interior and exterior are in great shape. it's not a stage 3, but it's OEM/OEM+ with all sorts of Thule accessories.


LOL My wife hasn't quite cried "uncle" in the 1 year of B6 S4 ownership, but even with a car with a ton of records including a dealer installed under warranty new engine, it's had one issue or another about once every 2 months so far. (Which I was prepared for, but I don't know that I adequately prepared my poor wife for the expectations to have of such a beast) - if you have the mind to do so, if you happen to list that good lookin' wagon of yours, would you PM me a link?


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

1989 Shelby CSX.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-shelby-csx/


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

oidoglr said:


> LOL My wife hasn't quite cried "uncle" in the 1 year of B6 S4 ownership, but even with a car with a ton of records including a dealer installed under warranty new engine, it's had one issue or another about once every 2 months so far. (Which I was prepared for, but I don't know that I adequately prepared my poor wife for the expectations to have of such a beast) - if you have the mind to do so, if you happen to list that good lookin' wagon of yours, would you PM me a link?


I thought I was prepared for B6 S4 ownership too, but my impatience got the better of me and I skipped a PPI. never again. 

I'll definitely keep TCL and Audizine updated if I list my wagon. :beer:


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I haven't fully decided whether or not I will be selling mine, but even with 103k miles, the interior and exterior are in great shape. it's not a stage 3, but it's OEM/OEM+ with all sorts of Thule accessories.


Mine has 189k on it now and the interior is holding up really well. The exception being my headliner started sagging this year, going to try and find time in the spring to replace it, outside of that and a 1" tear on the drivers seat and a worn steering wheel (both fairly easy to fix) it has hardly aged since I bought it with 36k on it. Assuming yours has the black interior I would bet it ages even better than mine with the tan interior.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

naiku said:


> Mine has 189k on it now and the interior is holding up really well. The exception being my headliner started sagging this year, going to try and find time in the spring to replace it, outside of that and a 1" tear on the drivers seat and a worn steering wheel (both fairly easy to fix) it has hardly aged since I bought it with 36k on it. Assuming yours has the black interior I would bet it ages even better than mine with the tan interior.


yeah black interior with black headliner. I also have a tear on the driver's seat, which happened early (like 60k miles!), but is apparently a common B6/B7 seat issue.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Diamond Dave said:


> These were garbage in the 80's and we never really liked them when they had low miles. This sales price is stunning.


Absolutely stunning.

I'm seeing more and more plebeian econo box cars and trucks with low miles going for high prices on BAT. It really has gone mental. I blame Facebook....for everything :laugh:


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> but is apparently a common B6/B7 seat issue.


Along with the stupid glovebox hinge and the arm rest latch!! The seat in mine did not start to rip until the last 10k miles or so, never heard of them ripping as being a common issue, but then, without any rips in mine I would never have looked into it anyway.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I thought I was prepared for B6 S4 ownership too


That's what we all say. Then we buy one and the simple act of turning the key each day strikes fear into even the most fearless of us. 

Owned a B6 S4 for 4 months and took a $3k bath, I consider myself lucky.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...=email&utm_campaign=bat_watched_listing_ended

Went for $121k. 

7K-Mile 1994 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo 6-Speed


----------



## Ryephile (Jun 2, 2006)

andlf said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...=email&utm_campaign=bat_watched_listing_ended
> 
> Went for $121k.
> 
> 7K-Mile 1994 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo 6-Speed


Bloody hell that's well sold.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

The Supra is one of my favorite cars from the 90's but damn if I wouldn't buy another car or cars with $121k...:screwy:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

BltByKrmn said:


> That's what we all say. Then we buy one and the simple act of turning the key each day strikes fear into even the most fearless of us.
> 
> Owned a B6 S4 for 4 months and took a $3k bath, I consider myself lucky.


mine was about the same. I knew I had made a mistake when the CEL started flashing for misfires as soon as the kid deposited the check at the bank. :laugh::banghead:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

andlf said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...=email&utm_campaign=bat_watched_listing_ended
> 
> Went for $121k.
> 
> 7K-Mile 1994 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo 6-Speed


I was wondering if it would break $100,000....

Damn, who knew Toyota was building collectibles?!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Feels like to top of the value curve at that price but I’ve been wrong before. 

Here’s an interesting one...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-nissan-maxima-3/


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

andlf said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...=email&utm_campaign=bat_watched_listing_ended
> 
> Went for $121k.
> 
> 7K-Mile 1994 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo 6-Speed


I'm sure there's a black/black 98 6 speed 2,000 mile one sitting out there that will crush it.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> Damn, who knew Toyota was building collectibles?!












:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

andlf said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...=email&utm_campaign=bat_watched_listing_ended
> 
> Went for $121k.
> 
> 7K-Mile 1994 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo 6-Speed


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


>


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Yet another vehicle I wish I had kept.
But money in my pocket then spoke louder than money now. That and I am sure Katrina would have taken it like the rest of my vehicles at the time...


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

@McMike said:


>


Yeah, I will take the F-car. Though I will make sure I didnt loan it to a youtuber with it pissing flammable fluid all over a hot engine then act surprised it self-imolates.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

@McMike said:


>





> -Nice car, what's the retail on one of those?
> -More than you can afford it, pal. Ferrari.


I guess that's not true anymore .


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

I never noticed the tramp stamp on the nose of the F&F Supra before now.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

This would make a great cruiser but I'm predicting RNM. Seller is the 2nd or 3rd dealer flipping it in recent years and was recently listed on Hemmings for $70k before hitting BaT. I don't see it breaking $50k but I've been wrong before about fools that pay the BaT tax.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-volkswagen-karmann-ghia-type-34/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

@McMike said:


>


That's insane! :laugh:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

4th Branch said:


> I've been wrong before about fools that pay the BaT tax.



Does it hurt to be so awesome?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Euro 1990 Ferrari 348 TB

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-ferrari-348-8/



> This 1990 Ferrari 348 TB is a European-market example which was imported to Canada in 2007 and shows 44k kilometers (~28k miles). The car is powered by a 3.4-liter V8 paired with a 5-speed manual transaxle and finished in Rosso Corsa over a tan Connolly leather interior. It was acquired by the selling dealer in 2018, with a subsequent engine-out service involving a new timing belt, rebuilt starter, fresh fluids, and four new Continental tires in August 2018. This 348 is offered with records from the recent work, a Carfax report, and clean Ontario registration.












I know, I know, but dat......





































sting archive thread:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-is-good-which-is-better-*syc-vs-348-content*


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

:heart: 348's, just not in red. :laugh:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

this car ended up being a RNM at $16,750.

seems like the seller didn't quite know enough about the history and that scared some people off. it was also nice to see comments regarding bidders preferring stock to modified, so that makes me feel good about a potential future BaT sale. 



n0rdicalex. said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-audi-a4-4/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

PoorHouse said:


> Does it hurt to be so awesome?


I can't believe it sold for $70k at some point. I mean, they're fairly rare in the U.S., but if they're bringing that kind of money it's news to me! Is it even a high-compression 1500S or is it a plain ol' single carb 1500? 

For that kind of money it should at least be matching numbers and be a nearly perfect restoration 1500S. 


































With a sunroof.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Incredibly clean Prelude. 39k miles, owned by 1 family from '91 to '17 in California. Unfortunately it's an auto. But still want.



















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-honda-prelude-9/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

426 Hemi-Powered 1970 Dodge Challenger R/T

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-dodge-challenger-17/










...just curious what it will go for.



> *This 1970 Dodge Challenger R/T left the factory with a 383ci V8 and was modified by a previous owner with a 426ci Hemi V8.* The engine is backed by a TorqueFlite 727 automatic transmission and features aluminum heads, dual 4-barrel carburetors, and more as outlined below. The car has also been repainted in Plum Crazy and fitted with a Mopar 8 ¾” rear end, an aluminum radiator, drag shocks, CalTracs traction bars, and full-length subframe connectors. Other equipment includes a black vinyl interior and roof, Rallye wheels, a slap-stick shifter, and an aftermarket tachometer. This Challenger was recently acquired by the selling dealer and is now being offered with partial service records and a clean Kansas title.
> *The 426ci Hemi V8 was reportedly installed fewer than 500 miles ago in place of the factory 383ci V8. The engine is said to have been machined and balanced by Hipro Engines & Kaiser Enterprise of Denver, Colorado. It is equipped with a new block, aluminum cylinder heads from Mancini Racing, hydraulic lifters, 9.5:1 compression, dual Edelbrock 4-barrel carburetors, and an aluminum radiator. A replacement TorqueFlite 727 3-speed automatic transmission sends power to the Mopar 8¾” rear end.* An oil change was performed within the last 50 miles.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

andlf said:


> 426 Hemi-Powered 1970 Dodge Challenger R/T
> 
> ...just curious what it will go for.


It might go for reasonable $$, which is always nice to see. Also, because it's not original it might actually see the street. 

If this was a # matching, all original car...it's this kind of $$:

https://www.rkmotors.com/vehicles/2459/1970-dodge-challenger-r-t


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

masa8888 said:


> Incredibly clean Prelude. 39k miles, owned by 1 family from '91 to '17 in California. Unfortunately it's an auto. But still want.


Current bid is $5K. I'm good with it going for $10K but if this becomes a $20-30K car I'm really going to hate myself for not seeing this coming.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> Current bid is $5K. I'm good with it going for $10K but if this becomes a $20-30K car I'm really going to hate myself for not seeing this coming.


Doubtful on $20k. There was nothing special about the Prelude in any generation. The 4WS is rare but didn't make it a sports car. My buddy had this car in 1992, driving it was a non experience.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

tbvvw said:


> It might go for reasonable $$, which is always nice to see. Also, because it's not original it might actually see the street.
> 
> If this was a # matching, all original car...it's this kind of $$:
> 
> https://www.rkmotors.com/vehicles/2459/1970-dodge-challenger-r-t


Yeah, but RK prices _can be_ grossly inflated. They were asking $1.3 million for Zach Reynolds Hemi Cuda with low miles so. 

The RK Challenger has been there a couple years, it's really nice. I used to go to the once-a-month Saturday cruise-in and I've seen it in person....but $167k nice?....OG Mopar price$ tho.

But, definitely curious to see where the BAT auction will go. 

Hmmm...maybe $55-70k?


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

andlf said:


> Yeah, but RK prices _can be_ grossly inflated. They were asking $1.3 million for Zach Reynolds Hemi Cuda with low miles so.
> 
> The RK Challenger has been there a couple years, it's really nice. I used to go to the once-a-month Saturday cruise-in and I've seen it in person....but $167k nice?....OG Mopar price$ tho.
> 
> ...


Could be, we'll have to wait 5 days. As for the RK prices, yes they are inflated but it's not far off from current auction market prices.

https://www.barrett-jackson.com/Events/Event/Details/1970-DODGE-HEMI-CHALLENGER-R/T-213527


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

tbvvw said:


> Could be, we'll have to wait 5 days. As for the RK prices, yes they are inflated but it's not far off from current auction market prices.
> 
> https://www.barrett-jackson.com/Events/Event/Details/1970-DODGE-HEMI-CHALLENGER-R/T-213527


yeah, you're right! :nods head:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

andlf said:


>



nice fiero! :laugh:


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-bmw-2000cs-7/

Curious how much this will go for. I want it :/


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

It's been years that I've followed BAT and within 2wks of me selling my Saab 94 9000 Aero, they list their first Saab 9000 ever.


BAT - 1995 Saab 9000 Aero










It really looks like it's in beautiful condition. Mine had triple the miles though.



Here's my recent Car Lounge post  Saying farewell to an old friend - Saab Story


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

PoorHouse said:


> Does it hurt to be so awesome?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

col.mustard said:


> nice fiero! :laugh:


You funny! :laugh:


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

n0rdicalex. said:


> this car ended up being a RNM at $16,750.
> 
> seems like the seller didn't quite know enough about the history and that scared some people off. it was also nice to see comments regarding bidders preferring stock to modified, so that makes me feel good about a potential future BaT sale.


Most of the people purchasing a B6 USP Avant or B7 S-Line/Ti Avant especially in a manual want it as close to stock as possible. When the time comes let me know, I’d love to add an Ibis Ti Avant to my garage next to my USP Avant.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-honda-honda-city-turbo-ii-with-motocompo/










Wonder what this will end at? I'm sure it will be close to $18,000 if not more. Those period-correct Volks are to die for...


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

It looks a bit goofy with the huge spacers behind them, at least they're easily removed.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Diamond Dave said:


> It's been years that I've followed BAT and within 2wks of me selling my Saab 94 9000 Aero, they list their first Saab 9000 ever.
> 
> 
> BAT - 1995 Saab 9000 Aero
> ...



Sold for almost $18k! Nuts!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Even the GM Heritage Museum didn't want it. Can't be registered either. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-oldsmobile-intrigue-osv-concept-car/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Harv said:


> Even the GM Heritage Museum didn't want it. Can't be registered either.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-oldsmobile-intrigue-osv-concept-car/


I guess it no longer Intrigued them.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*No Reserve: 1977 Fiat 126*

$2880 with 3 hours remaining, including free shipping to the U.S.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1977-fiat-126/


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Harv said:


> Even the GM Heritage Museum didn't want it. Can't be registered either.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-oldsmobile-intrigue-osv-concept-car/


Seems like the only use for this car is if you already have an intrigue and are a die hard oldsmobile guy? Swap everything that will unbolt from the shell from one shell to the other.

But why? It's still an intrigue. :screwy:


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Harv said:


> Even the GM Heritage Museum didn't want it. *Can't be registered either. *
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-oldsmobile-intrigue-osv-concept-car/


That's what Florida is for .


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Turbo II said:


> That's what Florida is for .


The seller is in Florida and still can't register it. :laugh:


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Stromaluski said:


> The seller is in Florida and still can't register it. :laugh:


I never checked where he's from, but if he can't register an Oldsmobile (Unless GM tipped off all DMVs about this VIN) in Florida then he's obviously doing something wrong  Just look at this:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> Sold for almost $18k! Nuts!


Actually it didn’t. Buyer is flaking. Didn’t have the money. Wrote a check his ass couldn’t cash. Now seller and several next highest bidders are trying to make a deal happen. Not sure how BaT gets paid when this situation happens.

The final bid was higher than I expected given the mileage (97k) but it did appear to be in very good condition and in a highly desirable color combination and manual transmission. Those seats are to die for.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> Actually it didn’t. Buyer is flaking. Didn’t have the money. Wrote a check his ass couldn’t cash. Now seller and several next highest bidders are trying to make a deal happen. Not sure how BaT gets paid when this situation happens.
> 
> The final bid was higher than I expected given the mileage (97k) but it did appear to be in very good condition and in a highly desirable color combination and manual transmission. Those seats are to die for.


The price was silly for sure, but that car sure looked amazing. You'd be hard pressed to find one like this at 1/3 the price. If you did, it would be the traditional "197Kmi..." hodge podge of things.

I'd imagine the contingency for this would have to be a solution that punishes being the next buyer. The funniest comment I read "Saabnet servers are shutting down today" with all the traffic.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

In other news, this little gem looks glorious.

20V turbo swapped 1985 Ur-Quattro


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Diamond Dave said:


> In other news, this little gem looks glorious.
> 
> 20V turbo swapped 1985 Ur-Quattro


Yeah, I could picture myself at the wheel of that car.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/classic-cars/a25916211/121000-supra-for-sale-for-500000/

*That $121,000 Supra Is Now Listed for Sale for $500,000, But You Can't Really Buy It*
_Even if someone were to offer the dealership that owns the car their exuberant asking price, chances are they wouldn't sell it._



> If you've been watching last-gen Toyota Supra prices as closely as we have, you've probably seen the 7000-mile twin-turbo example that sold for a staggering $121,000 on Bring a Trailer a couple of weeks ago. A Toyota dealership in Chicago bought that car, and now, it seems they're selling it... for $500,000. That seemed a little strange, so we reached out to see what was really going on. Turns out, the car isn't really for sale, it's just part of the dealership's growing museum collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Harv said:


> Even the GM Heritage Museum didn't want it. Can't be registered either.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-oldsmobile-intrigue-osv-concept-car/


Saw that car in person at the Indy 500 n 2001. Was well done and the paint was spectacular. Too bad it can't be registered, as it's a nice example of an interesting car.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

andlf said:


> But, definitely curious to see where the BAT auction will go.
> 
> Hmmm...maybe $55-70k?


Re: the plum Challenger...

It's at $35K right now with less than 8 hours to go.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

tbvvw said:


> Re: the plum Challenger...
> 
> It's at $35K right now with less than 8 hours to go.


$35,001k right now...:laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> Euro 1990 Ferrari 348 TB
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-ferrari-348-8/


The Fiero is at $40k right now.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

a very credulous road and track said:


> Leist added that even if the dealership's owner were to get a buyer willing to pay the extravagant asking price, they would probably refuse it.


I have a bridge to sell you, Road and Track.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Diamond Dave said:


> In other news, this little gem looks glorious.
> 
> 20V turbo swapped 1985 Ur-Quattro


Beautiful car! But the current bid, hmm...$25k will go awful far into a used M2.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Not even a turbo and already over $100k. It doesn't even have an orange roll cage.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-carrera-4s-21/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Not even a turbo and already over $100k. It doesn't even have an orange roll cage.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-carrera-4s-21/


That color though.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Not even a turbo and already over $100k. It doesn't even have an orange roll cage.


What's sad is that when it's up for auction again in 1/2/3 yrs, the mileage might not have changed much.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

tbvvw said:


> What's sad is that when it's up for auction again in 1/2/3 yrs, the mileage might not have changed much.


:thumbup: 'cause I couldn't resist putting some miles on it if I owned it. :laugh:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

tbvvw said:


> What's sad is that when it's up for auction again in 1/2/3 yrs, the mileage might not have changed much.


The mileage martyr thing is so tired. If you want to daily it, buy it.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Not even a turbo and already over $100k. It doesn't even have an orange roll cage.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-carrera-4s-21/


Would be hovering near $200k with an orange roll cage .


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

VadGTI said:


> Would be hovering near $200k with an orange roll cage .


Easy flip!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

MAC said:


> The mileage martyr thing is so tired. If you want to daily it, buy it.


I think they were saying if they bought it, the mileage would definitely go up. 

They're not trying to justify not buying the car because they don't want to put mileage on it.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Easy flip!


Watch yer head on flip if rollcage. Could ded.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Not even a turbo and already over $100k. It doesn't even have an orange roll cage.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-carrera-4s-21/


That color. So choice. 

When will we have seen the peak of the Porsche market?


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> Actually it didn’t. Buyer is flaking. Didn’t have the money. Wrote a check his ass couldn’t cash. Now seller and several next highest bidders are trying to make a deal happen. Not sure how BaT gets paid when this situation happens.
> 
> The final bid was higher than I expected given the mileage (97k) but it did appear to be in very good condition and in a highly desirable color combination and manual transmission. Those seats are to die for.


Shill bidding is alive and well on BaT, as per some other car enthusiast board I frequent.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1970 Dodge Challenger T/A 340 Six-Pack 4-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-dodge-challenger-12/




















































> Location: Santa Rosa, California 95401
> Chassis: JH23JOB304007
> 68k Miles
> A53 Challenger T/A Package
> ...


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

DeeJoker said:


> That color. So choice.
> 
> When will we have seen the peak of the Porsche market?


It will come sooner or later, the only thing I'm curious about is whether the bubble will stabilize at a certain level or burst which will drive the prices down (like what happened with Ferraris in the late 80s where they reached prices of 1,000,000 then went down drastically to reasonable number, but that was new cars).


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

Turbo II said:


> It will come sooner or later, the only thing I'm curious about is whether the bubble will stabilize at a certain level or burst which will drive the prices down (like what happened with Ferraris in the late 80s where they reached prices of 1,000,000 then went down drastically to reasonable number, but that was new cars).


I don’t know I think the car market as a whole is more bust proof. These aren’t a bunch of coked out stock brokers without the internet trying to one up each other. The prices won’t go on forever, but F40s for $350k (equivalent) aren’t coming back. In 20 years I don’t think people will pay 70k for a 996 C4S with 25k miles.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Off Pump said:


> I don’t know I think the car market as a whole is more bust proof. These aren’t a bunch of coked out stock brokers without the internet trying to one up each other. The prices won’t go on forever, but F40s for $350k (equivalent) aren’t coming back. In 20 years I don’t think people will pay 70k for a 996 C4S with 25k miles.


Another factor is supply and demand. Once the demand will be satisfied for the classic Porsche market, not many people will be interested in paying high prices, especially for a non-milestone Porsche (like a 997 Carrera).


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Doubt we'll see any crash in 911 prices, but there could be a softening in older air cooled prices in the next recession, which will also affect water cooled prices. The 992 generation continues to push the 911 upmarket, with the base C2 stickering above $100k before options. This also helps keep a support on prices of used 911's. Porsche understands the market very well, and will not over produce the 911 to the point where sales have to be supported with large incentives.

Here are the production figures of each generation (source: https://flatsixes.com/porsche-culture/porsche-factoids/seven-generation-production-numbers-porsche-911/):

OG: 111,995
G-series: 198,496
964: 63,762
993: 68,881
996: 175,262
997: 213,004
991: ~200,000+

The 964 and 993 will continue to be priced above newer gen 911's (and probably the G-series), simply because they had the lowest production numbers. The 996 actually started going up the last couple years after bottoming, but I expect it will flatten and go down slightly in the next recession. The 997 will bottom soon, but will continue to be priced above the 996 due to desirability and reliability (997.2 gen).


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Off Pump said:


> I don’t know I think the car market as a whole is more bust proof. These aren’t a bunch of coked out stock brokers without the internet trying to one up each other. The prices won’t go on forever, but F40s for $350k (equivalent) aren’t coming back. In 20 years I don’t think people will pay 70k for a 996 C4S with 25k miles.


I'm not convinced any collector market is bust-proof, even with the finite amount of P-cars, etc that would be available. BJ/Mecum have an effect, and BaT is definitely adding more fuel to the fire but eventually even the f*ck you money crowd is going to say f*ck you to the market. 

I do think that eventually the rollers/shell market would dry up first because the cost of entry is so high. IE: A quick BaT search shows a 72 911T roller with no powertrain sold for $24K in 1/18 2018. A 1970 911T engine project in pieces sold for $4500 in 12/18. 

Assuming you can get the car put back together, find a transmission, and make it a runner, you're easily into it for $40-45k+ at that point, while those cars are getting mid 40's to high 60's, but only numbers matching cars are getting the top end of the market as they should. 

I just don't see that as tenable. Then again, we've been talking about the bottom dropping out of the P-car market for some time so who knows? I do think when the 944/928/968 market goes nutty because low- and mid-range collectors are priced out of the 911 market, then we know it has peaked.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

There can _always_ be a crash.

Look at art, where paintings are literally 1 OF 1 produced. :laugh: Values can swing fairly widely depending on trends and the economy.

I see no reason why that can't apply to the car market.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

KARMANN_20V said:


> Shill bidding is alive and well on BaT, as per some other car enthusiast board I frequent.


I have seen accounts created only to comment on a single seller's auction. I suppose shill bidding is not much of a leap from there.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-porsche-944-s2-cabriolet-15/

A certain very wealthy and famous Porsche enthusiast just bought this.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Harv said:


> A certain very wealthy and famous Porsche enthusiast just bought this.


Vad?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Vad?


He said wealthy. And famous. And enthusiast. Not lunatic.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Seinfeld bought it.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-honda-honda-city-turbo-ii-with-motocompo/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$24,250 was the total. That combo would be difficult to source in Japan in good condition, so I guess it is a fair price... still, wow.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

DonPatrizio said:


> Seinfeld bought it.


He said wealthy. And famous. And enthusiast. Not lunatic.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Vad?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Speaking of lunatics,

The "I saw one of these go for $50,000 on Bring a Trailer" bronzit 535i is back up for sale.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-535-15/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bzcat said:


>


If there were ever a perfect use for Seinfeld gif, this is it. :thumbup:


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Speaking of lunatics,
> 
> The "I saw one of these go for $50,000 on Bring a Trailer" bronzit 535i is back up for sale.


It's an awesome condition car, so much so nobody will ever drive it again. Shame. Owner's BAT history is crazy for those that have never checked it out.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

We already have a minivan in the household and have no need for this vehicle, but I'm really tempted by this T4. (lifted, syncro, manual)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-caravelle/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

tbvvw said:


> It's an awesome condition car, so much so nobody will ever drive it again. Shame. Owner's BAT history is crazy for those that have never checked it out.


It was a different user who won the 2017 auction, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> It was a different user who won the 2017 auction, for whatever that's worth.


Yep, and he only put ~1k miles on it in the last year+. 

The last auction it was at 84k miles, this auction 85k miles.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-phaeton-8/

Not my usual style of car, but this is super cool. So scary to own though, I wouldn't trust my local VW dealer to work on it, I highly doubt they've ever seen a W12!


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

tbvvw said:


> Yep, and he only put ~1k miles on it in the last year+.
> 
> The last auction it was at 84k miles, this auction 85k miles.


I'm saying I can't tell who owned or drove the car on the basis of the auction names. Users often sell a car on someone else's behalf, but still appear as "private party" sales on the site. That user does have a long auction history on the site with many good-looking examples.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> I'm saying I can't tell who owned or drove the car on the basis of the auction names. Users often sell a car on someone else's behalf, but still appear as "private party" sales on the site. That user does have a long auction history on the site with many good-looking examples.


I hear you and don't disagree. My original point was that someone once put 200+ hrs into making the underside of that car more pristine than when it came off the showroom floor, so much so that nobody from here on out will probably do with that car as it was originally intended...to drive it. And that's a shame because a 535 from that era is as good as a 4 door sedan gets if one wants to know the best possible non-digital German car experience.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

I'll confirm, it really is fun to get an E28 dirty.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

KrisA said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-phaeton-8/
> 
> Not my usual style of car, but this is super cool. So scary to own though, I wouldn't trust my local VW dealer to work on it, I highly doubt they've ever seen a W12!


Definitely super cool. About 15 years ago, I remember riding in one and that W12 seemed super smooth.

I think the Phaeton benefits from different wheels.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

56k-Mile 1983 Porsche 911SC Coupe

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-porsche-911sc-25/












> This 1983 Porsche 911SC coupe was first sold at Barrier & Beck Porsche Audi and reportedly remained in the Charlotte, North Carolina area until 2018. The second owner acquired the car in June 1987 with 13k miles, and the third owner bought the car in December 2016 with 52k miles. The odometer now shows just under 56k miles, and the car is finished in a paint-to-sample metallic grey over light grey leather-to-sample. Power comes from a 3.0L flat-six paired with a 5-speed manual transaxle, and factory equipment includes a limited-slip differential, front and rear spoilers, and an electric sunroof. According to the selling dealer, modifications consist of a short shifter, aftermarket Fuchs wheels, European headlamps, custom floor mats, and an updated A/C compressor. The factory Fuchs wheels are included along with other removed parts. This 911SC is now offered in South Carolina with service records since 1987, a Porsche Certificate of Authenticity, a clean Carfax report, and a clean North Carolina title.
> The exterior is finished in a paint-to-sample metallic grey, and the seller states that the left-front fender was repainted due to a shopping cart scratch and the hood was repainted at the same time due to rock chips. This car features front and rear spoilers, as well as European-style headlamps and factory fog lamps.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

andlf said:


> 56k-Mile 1983 Porsche 911SC Coupe


I live about 7 miles from this dealer, been there many times. At one point 6-7 yrs ago he had 2-3 dozen air cooled 911s in his garage. If i only knew back that these values would.....


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

tbvvw said:


> I live about 7 miles from this dealer, been there many times. At one point 6-7 yrs ago he had 2-3 dozen air cooled 911s in his garage. *If i only knew back that these values would.*....


That's the truth! :beer:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Supercharged 1969 Pontiac Firebird*

_Wheels too big? maybe..._

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-pontiac-firebird-11/



> Location: Pen Argyl, Pennsylvania 18072
> Chassis: 223379U108897
> 71k Indicated Miles
> Paxton Supercharged 467ci V8
> ...












My '68 had the same interior.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

andlf said:


> 56k-Mile 1983 Porsche 911SC Coupe
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-porsche-911sc-25/


Stuff like this makes me wonder what my Ota's 86' 930 would have sold for these days on a place like BaT. It was a grey market car, only had 50,000 miles on it. Guess we'll never know. He sold it back in 2011 before things got truly nutty and got $55,000 for it from a private party sale to a family friend.

Point being, the car above isn't necessarily anything really special, and it's already up to $22,000 with 6 days left.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Stuff like this makes me wonder what my Ota's 86' 930 would have sold for these days on a place like BaT. It was a grey market car, only had 50,000 miles on it. Guess we'll never know. He sold it back in 2011 before things got truly nutty and got $55,000 for it from a private party sale to a family friend.


It would likely sell for between $80k-125k, depending on condition, originality, service history and colors. 137 sold between 2015 to today on BaT, and ignoring the outliers, they sold for anywhere from $70k to $160k. Here's the history:

https://bringatrailer.com/porsche/930-turbo/

I really want a bare bones 964 C2 Coupe, manual, and ideally sunroof delete. Don't really care about color, but has to be in good condition with less than 120k miles. Can't quite justify the $60k price tag for one though.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...I'm curious what this will go for. Looks clean with low miles. Dress it up like a Cossie? 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-merkur-xr4ti-7/

No Reserve: 1988 Merkur XR4Ti 5-Speed





















> This 1988 Merkur XR4Ti is finished in red over a grey and black leather interior. The car previously resided in California before coming to New Jersey in the early 1990s, and came to the seller in New York 2018. Power comes from a turbocharged 2.3L inline-four backed by a 5-speed T-9 manual transmission. Recent maintenance included new tires, front and rear KYB shocks, alternator, brake pads, hatch struts, and an oil and filter change. This Merkur is offered with factory manuals, records from the prior owners, a pair of factory Merkur seats, a clean Carfax report, and a clean New York title in the seller’s name.
> 
> Location: Ridgewood, New York 11385
> Chassis: WF1BT80W8JM606670
> ...


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

3 hours to go and at $12000.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-porsche-904-carrera-gts/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 3 hours to go and at $12000.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-porsche-904-carrera-gts/


First comment - "Someone's Bug is going to have some nice wheels on it soon!"

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 3 hours to go and at $12000.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-porsche-904-carrera-gts/


Did you miss the 906 wheels that sold for $24,500? Same seller.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-porsche-906-2/









Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

KrisA said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-phaeton-8/
> 
> Not my usual style of car, but this is super cool. So scary to own though, I wouldn't trust my local VW dealer to work on it, I highly doubt they've ever seen a W12!


CURRENT BID: $31,500


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1966 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe L72 427/425 4-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-chevrolet-corvette-27/












> Location: Topeka, Kansas 66614
> Chassis: 194376S112973
> 45k Miles Shown
> Numbers-Matching 427ci L72 V8
> ...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That Corvette is beautiful. The fact that it's located in Topeka, Kansas makes it that much better. I don't know why exactly, but for some reason that car _belongs_ in the Midwest.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-fiat-ritmo-2/

1987 Fiat Ritmo 130TC Abarth


























~120hp and ~2,000 lbs


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ok, now THAT is a cool fact:


"masernut**3,866

Car geek moment. Who remembers the 1986 Michael Keaton movie “Gung Ho”? The factory scenes were filmed in the Fiat factory, no Strada/Ritmos that I remember just, Fiat Regatas (same thing, but with a trunk)"

I even have a box of cassette tapes from my younger days.


Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> Ok, now THAT is a cool fact:
> 
> 
> "masernut**3,866
> ...


I saw that movie a few weeks ago. I could not sleep so I channel surfed and found a blast from the past. Parts of the movie were a little racist.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Those times weren't so politically correct. The pendulum of social acceptability has swung completely the other way. I'm a 60's kid and to me it's a more of a comedic satire movie. Unquestionably racist, that's part of comedy and satirical nature. 

It's at $6k, from the up votes at 3800 I'm guessing the BAT tax will be high.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

andlf said:


> Hmmm...I'm curious what this will go for. Looks clean with low miles. Dress it up like a Cossie?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-merkur-xr4ti-7/
> 
> No Reserve: 1988 Merkur XR4Ti 5-Speed


Sold for $4,000. I am not familiar with this vehicle, is that considered a good deal, market rate, or did someone overpay?

There are a few interesting listings on right now. The 2 Mini's look like solid drivers, the CRX Si has 150k miles but it looks clean and is being sold by a repeat seller that has a history for auctioning well maintained JDM vehicles, the 4k mile Clownshoe is located one town over from me but with a current bid of $64k and 4 days to go it's already gotten well out of my price range. A 2.9L VR6 Corrado was listed earlier today and features a cloth interior but the car that stands out is this:









https://bringatrailer.com/listing/runge-frankfurt-flyer-008/

There were additional photos of it in one of the nicest car storage facilities I have ever seen but BaT removed them.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I had a 1990 CRXsi with 40k km that I sold in 1995 privately for $10k iirc for a used 1993 VR6 Corrado with 3x000 km through a dealer friend, paid $24k, sold it in 2003 for $12k. Both have definitely appreciated in market.


Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

4th Branch said:


> Sold for $4,000. I am not familiar with this vehicle, is that considered a good deal, market rate, or did someone overpay?


Our version of a Ford Sierra. A non-intercooled 2.3 turbo via the Mustang SVO...which did come with an intercooler. Rare, lots of reliability issues and wonky hard to find parts. It sold for more than I thought.

Back in the day, my cousin had one new and it was at the dealer often for issues. He had it Lemoned.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

4th Branch said:


> ...but the car that stands out is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While that's pretty cool, for $161,000 you'd think the engine cooling would be better thought out. That thing is going to get hot if it isn't moving constantly.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1992 Porsche 968 Coupe 6-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-porsche-968-coupe-11/












> This Porsche 968 is one of approximately 649 coupes produced for the 1992 model year according to the 968 Register and is powered by a 3.0-liter DOHC inline-four paired with a 6-speed manual transaxle. The car is finished in black over tan leather and optioned with a power-adjustable heated driver’s seat, cruise control, and electric sunroof. The selling dealer recently conducted and oil change in preparation for the sale, and the car reportedly passed a California emissions test in December 2018. Now showing just under 83k miles, this 968 is offered with an accident-free Carfax report and a clean California title.
> 
> Location: San Carlos, California 94070
> Chassis: WP0AA296XNS820666
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

andlf said:


> 1992 Porsche 968 Coupe 6-Speed
> 
> 
> > This Porsche 968 is one of approximately 649 coupes produced for the 1992 model year according to the 968 Register and is powered by a *3.0-liter DOHC inline-four* paired with a 6-speed manual transaxle. The car is finished in black over tan leather and optioned with a power-adjustable heated driver’s seat, cruise control, and electric sunroof. The selling dealer recently conducted and oil change in preparation for the sale, and the car reportedly passed a California emissions test in December 2018. Now showing just under 83k miles, this 968 is offered with an accident-free Carfax report and a clean California title.
> ...


Pretty low production compared to all those 911s that go for so much money.  

(should it be 911's or 911s, as compared to 911S?)  

And what engine does it have 3.0 or 2.5? I hate it when the seller can't get it right like this.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Pretty low production compared to all those 911s that go for so much money.
> 
> (should it be 911's or 911s, as compared to 911S?)
> 
> And what engine does it have 3.0 or 2.5? I hate it when the seller can't get it right like this.


You got it right, it'd be 911s. :beer:

If memory serves all 968s are 3.0 liter.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

All 968s are 3.0L :thumbup:



4th Branch said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/runge-frankfurt-flyer-008/


I want to like this thing, but I just....don't.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Pretty low production compared to all those 911s that go for so much money.
> 
> (should it be 911's or 911s, as compared to 911S?)
> 
> And what engine does it have 3.0 or 2.5? I hate it when the seller can't get it right like this.





Air and water do mix said:


> You got it right, it'd be 911s. :beer:
> 
> If memory serves all 968s are 3.0 liter.


:thumbup: 3.0 liter.

oh BTW...from the archive. I :heart: some 968 Club Sport. They had a Turbo S also.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...s-venturi-260-vs-968-cs-vs-rx-7&highlight=968



andlf said:


>


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> CURRENT BID: $31,500


You must not follow Phaetons. It's only that low because it's a 5-seater. If it were a 4-seat car, it would easily be above $50K. Besides, Klavierlack Black is an amazing paint option. It's one of those ridiculous "you mean they wet-sanded the paint in between the first two coats of "Piano Black clear coat" before applying the final two coats of lacquer. R I D I C U L O U S.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Diamond Dave said:


> You must not follow Phaetons. It's only that low because it's a 5-seater. If it were a 4-seat car, it would easily be above $50K. Besides, Klavierlack Black is an amazing paint option. It's one of those ridiculous "you mean they wet-sanded the paint in between the first two coats of "Piano Black clear coat" before applying the final two coats of lacquer. R I D I C U L O U S.


Is that actually true that they wet sanded the paint in between coats?


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

I've got a serious soft-spot for these things.
Current bid is $2,000


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> Is that actually true that they wet sanded the paint in between coats?


Yup. 

My Phaeton W12 had the very rare papillon helliochrome paint, a triple flip. Green in the morning, beige in the day, and pinky at sunset. Man I miss that car....


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

canadacraig said:


> Yup.
> 
> My Phaeton W12 had the very rare papillon helliochrome paint, a triple flip. Green in the morning, beige in the day, and pinky at sunset. Man I miss that car....


As cool as Pheatons are, the steering wheel design looks ugly imo. On par with the e65 7 series which had almost exact same steering wheel


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1993 Lancia Delta HF Integrale Evo 2

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-lancia-delta-hf-integrale-evo-2-7/































> This 1993 Lancia Delta HF Integrale Evo 2 was imported from Japan by the selling dealer in late 2018 and shows just under 114k kilometers (~70k miles). The car is equipped with a turbocharged and intercooled 2.0-liter inline-four which sends power to all four wheels through a 5-speed manual gearbox. The body is finished in Rosso Monza over tan cloth, and modifications include an aftermarket exhaust system, 17″ wheels, and a short-shift kit. A brake flush, fluid check, and belt adjustment were conducted in December 2018. This Evo 2 Integrale is offered by the selling dealer in California with a partial service history, a Japanese inspection report, an owner’s manual, and Vermont registration.
> 
> Location: San Carlos, California 94070
> Chassis: ZLA831AB000583714
> ...


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Stromaluski said:


> Is that actually true that they wet sanded the paint in between coats?


Yes the $20 $30k paint jobs do this.


Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

It just boggles my mind how you could own one of these and only put 400 miles on it in 10 years of ownership. :screwy:

I :heart: that Cyber Gray! :thumbup::thumbup:


400-Mile 2009 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-chevrolet-corvette-12/












> This 2009 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 coupe was kept through 2018 by its original owner and shows just 400 miles. The car is powered by a supercharged 6.2-liter LS9 V8 paired with a 6-speed manual rear transaxle and finished in Cyber Gray Metallic over a Dark Titanium leather interior. Factory equipment includes carbon fiber bodywork, magnetic ride control, carbon ceramic brakes, a 3.42:1 limited-slip differential, the $10k Premium Equipment Group, and more as listed on an included window sticker. This C6 ZR1 is offered with a clean Carfax report and a clean North Carolina title in the seller’s name.
> 
> Location: Asheboro, North Carolina 27205
> Chassis: 1G1YR26RX95800128
> ...


----------



## Blackbird71 (Feb 8, 2011)

andlf said:


> 1993 Lancia Delta HF Integrale Evo 2
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-lancia-delta-hf-integrale-evo-2-7/






Good thing I don't have kids, I'd sell them all for this


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

andlf said:


> It just boggles my mind how you could own one of these and only put 400 miles on it in 10 years of ownership. :screwy:
> 
> 400-Mile 2009 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1


because it's your 5th or 6th car (or your own 2x ZR1s) and you bought it thinking it would appreciate in value. the 400 miles is simply to keep fluids moving and parts from seizing up. i completely understand it. :thumbup:

what's worse: never driving a corvette, or never driving an F1?
https://www.hagerty.com/articles-videos/articles/2017/10/18/essentially-brand-new-mclaren-f1-for-sale


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

andlf said:


> 400-Mile 2009 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1


Ugg. It still boggles my mind how poor GM interiors are.


This would be a nice car for someone to drive.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-porsche-cayman-5/










A car that's be driven lots, so should be fairly cheap, but yet still looks great. For $16K this would be a lot of fun! I'm super biased though, this looks just like my car.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> because it's your 5th or 6th car (or your own 2x ZR1s) and you bought it thinking it would appreciate in value.


Yep. And since you guys are both in CLT/NC I'll share that I used to consult for a company ~20 yrs ago in SouthPark/CLT where a sr exec had 2 Vettes in a similar state, all because he owned 7-8 of them. He and Rick Hendrick are also friends so he can get whatever he wants.

There are E39 M5 owners that end up selling their very low (less than a thousand) mile M5 to EA for big bucks. If you ask EA, they'll tell you that owner bought 2-3 of them at/around the same time.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KrisA said:


> This would be a nice car for someone to drive.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-porsche-cayman-5/
> 
> ...


128k mile, non-S, very few options. I'm not sure why it is even on BAT.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

KrisA said:


> This would be a nice car for someone to drive.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-porsche-cayman-5/
> 
> ...


Used Cayman's and Boxsters seem like such a P-car bargain. :thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> 128k mile, non-S, very few options. I'm not sure why it is even on BAT.


No sunroof.

Instant collectible.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> No sunroof.
> 
> Instant collectible.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


I solved that problem already with mine.


----------



## uberdot (Aug 4, 2015)

spockcat said:


> I solved that problem already with mine.


Hahahah!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I solved that problem already with mine.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

another car that is rarely seen on BaT, but always interested in following. mine is still well under 100k miles, but not as low as the example below. I came close to selling mine in 2018, but I did some upgrades and really started enjoying the car again. however, I park it every winter, and seeing it connected to a charger for a few months always has me thinking what I could replace it with. 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-18/


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

n0rdicalex. said:


> another car that is rarely seen on BaT, but always interested in following.


Nice to see, and it's in very good shape. I owned both a 2003 20th AE GTI and a 2004 R32 (both blue) and gotta say, I miss them and rarely see either (or a 337) on the roads anymore.
I shoulda kept it for my son, but he's now in my 2007 A3 3.2Q...so at least he's got the same drivetrain minus a DSG vs the 3 pedals.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That Cayman above got me looking at used Caymans.

Hmmm.....


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> 2004 Volkswagen R32


Minty Fresh! :thumbup:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

KrisA said:


> Ugg. It still boggles my mind how poor GM interiors are.


That's not really the reason for buying a ZR1 tho. :beer:


30k-Mile 1991 Acura NSX

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-acura-nsx-47/












> This 1991 Acura NSX is finished in Berlina Black over a black leather interior and shows less than 30k miles. It was purchased new in Tennessee, moved to California with the second owner in 2003, and has been with the seller in California since 2015. Modifications include a Pioneer touchscreen stereo, carbon-fiber-look center console trim, and yellow brake calipers. Power is provided by a 3.0-liter VTEC V6 paired with a 4-speed automatic transmission, and the oil was changed two months ago. This NSX is now being offered with an accident-free Carfax report and a clean California title in the seller’s name.
> 
> Location: Glendale, California 91207
> Chassis: JH4NA1264MT001777
> ...


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Normally not big into fox-bodies, but I love this one.

supercharged 331ci V8 w/ Getrag 6-speed. Audi Nogaro Blue paint. Owned by same person for 25 years, and only 37k miles on chassis (4k on motor).

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-ford-mustang-gt-5-0-2/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I always hated those rust bucket, but that one is really clean.

bringatrailer.com/1974-honda-civic/


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

The automatic in the NSX ruins it for me.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

KrisA said:


> The automatic in the NSX ruins it for me.


I had forgotten they came auto until I saw that auction. :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1991 Renault Clio

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-renault-clio-2/












> This 1991 Renault Clio is a left-hand drive example finished in Sports Blue over a black RenaultSport design cloth interior. The car was purchased new in Spain and moved to England in 2015 with its previous owner before being imported to Maryland in 2018. Power comes from an FP7 1.8L 16-valve inline-four paired to a 5-speed manual transmission, and features include 15″ Speedline wheels, an aftermarket stereo, K&N air filter, and Williams shift knob. Now showing 88k miles, this Renault is offered by the selling dealer in Long Beach, California with 180+ pictures, 40+ pages of records, a Haynes repair manual, some spare parts, two key sets, and a clean Maryland title.
> 
> Location: Long Beach, California 90814
> Chassis: VF1C57D0506871709
> ...


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

ooooh Williams edition! :thumbup:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

masa8888 said:


> Normally not big into fox-bodies, but I love this one.
> 
> supercharged 331ci V8 w/ Getrag 6-speed. Audi Nogaro Blue paint. Owned by same person for 25 years, and only 37k miles on chassis (4k on motor).
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-ford-mustang-gt-5-0-2/


I'd buy it just for those ****ing seats


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Love the Clio Williams. As someone who lived in France as a kid from 1995-98, these things caught my eye and never let go!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> ooooh Williams edition! :thumbup:





Stevo12 said:


> Love the Clio Williams. As someone who lived in France as a kid from 1995-98, these things caught my eye and never let go!


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...e-90-s-Archive-Car-UK-(56k-beware)&p=49190834


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

andlf said:


> 30k-Mile 1991 Acura NSX
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-acura-nsx-47/


Even Alex Zanardi thinks that 4-speed automatic is lame. Do not want.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

masa8888 said:


> Normally not big into fox-bodies, but I love this one.
> 
> supercharged 331ci V8 w/ Getrag 6-speed. Audi Nogaro Blue paint. Owned by same person for 25 years, and only 37k miles on chassis (4k on motor).
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-ford-mustang-gt-5-0-2/


I'd rock the **** out of that car.


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-m-coupe-11/

Wow that price...almost 100k after fees


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)

^ The seller of that car upon conclusion of the auction:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

997 said:


> ^ The seller of that car upon conclusion of the auction:


Yeah, I don't think anyone expected that.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> Yeah, I don't think anyone expected that.


This happens at Enthusiast Auto every day or two.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Ha ha ha,

I can recommend a book about whales.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Does anyone have a good tutorial for rolling back a BMW odometer? Asking for a friend.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Does anyone have a good tutorial for rolling back a BMW odometer? Asking for a friend.


Ok


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Just as absurd as that very low mileage M5 that went for 120k. Meh, at least I'm not the one burning the 50-60k by overpaying.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Damn... I'd like to believe that a mint '09 ZR1 would have appreciated. This one can be yours for $59K:
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-chevrolet-corvette-12/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> Damn... I'd like to believe that a mint '09 ZR1 would have appreciated. This one can be yours for $59K:
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-chevrolet-corvette-12/


It's got another day though. 

Even with 638hp that interior is just not plush enough...ughhh, those pointy elbows too. :thumbdown:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

andlf said:


> It's got another day though.
> 
> Even with 638hp that interior is just not plush enough...ughhh, those pointy elbows too. :thumbdown:


It the wrong time to sell that car in many areas. Less that 400 miles is nice.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Just another GTI said:


> It the wrong time to sell that car in many areas. Less that 400 miles is nice.


:thumbup: If I was in a better financial situ right now I'd bid.

...besides it's only like 40 mins driving time from me.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

TJSwoboda said:


> Damn... I'd like to believe that a mint '09 ZR1 would have appreciated. This one can be yours for $59K:
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-chevrolet-corvette-12/


Problem is that you can pick up a fairly lightly used c7 z06 for about the same price, and it will be both quicker and nicer to live with (and less likely to kill you). I also think people are rightly suspicious of ultra low mile cars. I'd honestly prefer 20k miles to 400 in a 10 year old car.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

My neighbor runs his Lola T-163 in historic racing events on the west coast... this car has been round those events and it is perfect. Seems like the vintage Can Am car collectors/drivers are tapped out lately so maybe this one will be a bargain.

1600 lbs and 670HP at the wheels. Yeeeee friggin haaaaaw.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-lola-t-160/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My neighbor runs his Lola T-163 in historic racing events on the west coast... this car has been round those events and it is perfect. Seems like the vintage Can Am car collectors/drivers are tapped out lately so maybe this one will be a bargain.
> 
> 1600 lbs and 670HP at the wheels. Yeeeee friggin haaaaaw.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-lola-t-160/


Oh boy, that's special.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

I would kill myself in that Lola. I love it.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I would kill myself in that Lola. I love it.


Is there room for two?

Misery loves company.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> Is there room for two?
> 
> Misery loves company.


It's a two seater. Second seat isn't installed, but we can work something out.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> It's a two seater. Second seat isn't installed, but we can work something out.


I'm cool with a milk crate. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm cool with a milk crate. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well, I just placed my bid, but you'll have to bring your own milk crate.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Well, I just placed my bid, but you'll have to bring your own milk crate.


Giggity.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Do it Dave. For us. You know what. **** everyone else. Do it for me so I can split a six pack of beer with you in your garage and sit in it and make vroom vroom noises.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Do it Dave. For us. You know what. **** everyone else. Do it for me so I can split a six pack of beer with you in your garage and sit in it and make vroom vroom noises.


I will have to sell the McLaren to make room. And maybe the 930 as well ! But for this....I’ll need my own six pack.

And I’m sitting in the garage now watching the movie “Can Am, The Speed Odyssey”. Damn amazing cars, very good documentary with great old film.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I will have to sell the McLaren to make room. And maybe the 930 as well ! But for this....I’ll need my own six pack.


I think that would be a fair trade. There are enough of those on the market that you can always get another, but a Lola doesn’t come along often. 

I’ll have Hushy be the DD and I’ll bring some Scotch then if you’re going to hog the six pack. :laugh:


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Well, I just placed my bid, but you'll have to bring your own milk crate.


Good luck. That car is amazing :thumbup:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Well, I just placed my bid, but you'll have to bring your own milk crate.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

mack73 said:


> Good luck. That car is amazing :thumbup:


And just to be clear, my TCL friends... that car sold for $300,000 last time around. But I think the market is far lower now, fewer buyers. The old guys who loved em are getting too old. The young guys under 40 who can afford it would want something else that appeared in Gran Tourismo. But I’d be happy to grab it if there is a low reserve. And no bidders. I doubt it, though.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> But I’d be happy to grab it if there is a low reserve. And no bidders. I doubt it, though.


Best of luck. I spent my formative years helping campaign a family friend's McLaren M8E and I really love these Group 7 cars. Really anything from the 1960s is the golden era. So many wonderful choices. But my favorite are the Can-Am cars. To me, few things in life would be better than driving a Lola T160 around Watkins Glen on a cool sunny September afternoon. They're really pretty cars and relatively simple. You only need a support crew of 1 or 2 people to run one, whereas more modern sports prototypes really need a support team with real engineers to get the best out of them. And despite their insane power-to-weight ratio and nascent aerodynamics, they really are quite accessible for most moderately skilled drivers. Just always remember they weren't meant to last more than 1-2 race seasons, they don't have modern crash safety performance and they can kill you if you don't give them due respect.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

haven't seen this before, but I noticed the bid of $17,000 was gone this morning and a new bid of $15,000 was in its place. turns out BaT deleted the bid, due to the high bidder stating they would not honor that bid/pay that price. that user has since been banned. car currently has <7 hours left, for reference. 



n0rdicalex. said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-18/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> haven't seen this before, but I noticed the bid of $17,000 was gone this morning and a new bid of $15,000 was in its place. turns out BaT deleted the bid, due to the high bidder stating they would not honor that bid/pay that price. that user has since been banned. car currently has <7 hours left, for reference.


Blows my mind that people do stupid crap like this.


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

Jeebus, didn’t see this coming. I thought the modifications would have capped the price to about $12K. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...=email&utm_campaign=bat_watched_listing_ended

Kinda makes me wonder what mine is worth with only 93K and 99% stock.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

n0rdicalex. said:


> however, I park it every winter, and seeing it connected to a charger for a few months always has me thinking what I could replace it with. [/url]


i feel this way about my RS4 every winter (only in the winter :laugh: )
and funny enough, the only car i am interested in replacing it with is the Mk4 R32 haha


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

goran.gli said:


> i feel this way about my RS4 every winter (only in the winter :laugh: )
> and funny enough, the only car i am interested in replacing it with is the Mk4 R32 haha


I was close to selling my mk4 R32 for an RS4 in 2018. two B7's didn't make sense at the time, so I threw some mods at the R32.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I was close to selling my mk4 R32 for an RS4 in 2018.:laugh:


:laugh:



n0rdicalex. said:


> two B7's didn't make sense at the time


i can agree with this.
I dont think i could do 2 B7's (one daily and one garage queen). with the interiors being essentially identical, the garage queen would feel all that special.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-ford-mustang-gt-5-0-2/

5.0! I loved these as a kid, even considered buying a LX 5.0 in my teens, but got into Japanese cars instead which was likely for the best. When I was around 20 a buddy who worked with me pumping gas got a 5.0 just like this, but two tone grey. His had a few more miles, but was equally as minty. On occasion he'd let me drive it, each time I did I was super happy to get back into my comparably gutless 87 Corrola GT-S. Things I didn't like included an engine that had no desire to go above 4500rpm, a clutch that made my leg ache, steering that was light and disconnected feeling, super stiff ride but with "floaty" handling to boot. The down low grunt was fun, but that was about it.

That said, still gotta love the 5.0!


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

n0rdicalex. said:


> haven't seen this before, but I noticed the bid of $17,000 was gone this morning and a new bid of $15,000 was in its place. turns out BaT deleted the bid, due to the high bidder stating they would not honor that bid/pay that price. that user has since been banned. car currently has <7 hours left, for reference.


Pretty nuts that car went for 22k after fees. Guy bought it off Vortex from Big Shirley for around 14k May last year.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

That Fox Body :heart:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Sump said:


> Pretty nuts that car went for 22k after fees. Guy bought it off Vortex from Big Shirley for around 14k May last year.


wow, he did well then. nice to see them go for high prices.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

SWeaty said:


> That Fox Body :heart:



My turn to be "that guy" - That doesn't look like the underneath of a 9k mile southern car. Not saying its a 100k car, but you could carefully put thousands more miles on it while keeping the interior and paint nearly perfect. ONE mile between 2006 and 2014 on the Carfax?


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Terrible One said:


> Jeebus, didn’t see this coming. I thought the modifications would have capped the price to about $12K.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...=email&utm_campaign=bat_watched_listing_ended
> 
> Kinda makes me wonder what mine is worth with only 93K and 99% stock.


Did you see the recent comments? Buyer claims that the car is in much worse condition than described and posted it all on BAT. lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MAC said:


> My turn to be "that guy" - That doesn't look like the underneath of a 9k mile southern car. Not saying its a 100k car, but you could carefully put thousands more miles on it while keeping the interior and paint nearly perfect. ONE mile between 2006 and 2014 on the Carfax?


Could have sat in a dealer's showroom for years as a display piece. Underside looks pretty original and low mile. Not sure how much price difference there would be between a 9000 mile 1988 and a 20,000 mile 1988. Probably not enough to justify rolling back the speedo. Besides, he got the dealer installed trucoat for $89.95 and it shows underneath.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

MAC said:


> Did you see the recent comments? Buyer claims that the car is in much worse condition than described and posted it all on BAT. lol


I just read the whole diatribe. Wow. Seems like there's blame on both sides. 

In the end, the buyer bought a 14-year-old, nearly 150k-mile car. You simply have to keep your expectations in check when making such a purchase.

OTOH, the seller did seemingly answer some direct questions quite deceptively, and apparently the pictures used for the auction weren't very current. The stories about the clutch and the headliner are particularly disturbing for their lack of honesty.

I was talking with Eric @ EAG (Enthusiast Auto Group in Cincinnati, the #1 purveyor of used BMW M cars) and he told me that he's done a ton of high-dollar rehab work on BaT cars after purchase, well beyond what the buyers believed would be necessary when they made their purchase. I suppose that shouldn't come as any surprise.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

People on the internet lie
Car sellers lie
Old cars are not clean, ever. They may look it, but they're still old cars.
BaT is for scammers.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Mr Miyagi said:


> People on the internet lie
> Car sellers lie
> Old cars are not clean, ever. They may look it, but they're still old cars.
> BaT is for scammers.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Best of luck to Dave on the Lola race car, his bid is still the last one listed.

The 1970 Camaro restomod makes me think of the my childhood, when several 2nd Gen RS, SS or even a Z28 Camaros could be found cruising around my neighborhood. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-chevrolet-camaro-12/


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

'91 Nissan Pao
For a 100K mile car, this is super damn clean
(also kinda cutesie)

I've got a sweet spot for these '90's Nissan's, especially those made in the Pike Factory


















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-nissan-pao/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Lukec436 said:


> '91 Nissan Pao
> For a 100K mile car, this is super damn clean
> (also kinda cutesie)


Gary Duncan, the big JDM car collector from Christiansburg, VA has 4 of them for sale right now from $9k-$12k. I swear at one point he had like 25 of them in his collection. 


http://www.duncanimports.com/all-inventory/index.htm?search=Pao


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah it doesn’t matter whether it’s Barrett-Jackson, BaT, eBay or Craigslist, buying a car sight unseen is a huge risk. If you’re not willing to gamble then the buyer is responsible for performing all due diligence including any PPI.


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

Found the right one for me (if I was in NA). Some Castelets, window tint, modify the restrictive exhaust gasket: done. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-volkswagen-fox-wagon/


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> Yeah it doesn’t matter whether it’s Barrett-Jackson, BaT, eBay or Craigslist, buying a car sight unseen is a huge risk. If you’re not willing to gamble then the buyer is responsible for performing all due diligence including any PPI.


Exactly why I quit trying to find an S2000 a few months ago. Traveled to go see cars that were clearly misrepresented and the sellers didn't think anything of it. Pretty much gave up hunting for a weekend car then the Miata fell in my lap. (I need to do a thread on it, just been super busy and weather has for the most part sucked down here right now).


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

freedomgli said:


> Gary Duncan, the big JDM car collector from Christiansburg, VA has 4 of them for sale right now from $9k-$12k. I swear at one point he had like 25 of them in his collection.
> 
> 
> http://www.duncanimports.com/all-inventory/index.htm?search=Pao


Gonna have to sit down with that man and share a beer :beer:

Thanks for the link!


----------



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

Wow, I submitted my 91 GTI to them and they turned me down because and I quote...... "the fun factor is diminished because the car has 150,000 miles on it" but a 146k mile Fox wagon is all good.......

If you were at Radwood Philly, my GTI was in the Royalty section.......


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

rabbit83 said:


> Wow, I submitted my 91 GTI to them and they turned me down because and I quote...... "the fun factor is diminished because the car has 150,000 miles on it" but a 146k mile Fox wagon is all good.......
> 
> If you were at Radwood Philly, my GTI was in the Royalty section.......


Yeah, I've heard some stories about BaT in the past similar to this. They can be a bit tricky, but at the end of the day, it is a business...


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

rabbit83 said:


> Wow, I submitted my 91 GTI to them and they turned me down because and I quote...... "the fun factor is diminished because the car has 150,000 miles on it" but a 146k mile Fox wagon is all good.......
> 
> If you were at Radwood Philly, my GTI was in the Royalty section.......


Yeah, when I submitted my car with an expected reserve of $80k, they told me they wouldn’t take it without a $20k reserve. LOL. They didn’t fully understand the car, so I had to go into sales mode and eventually they agreed to the higher reserve. It ultimately sold at the high bid of $105,001. So... they were only off by about 500%.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Yeah, when I submitted my car with an expected reserve of $80k, they told me they wouldn’t take it without a $20k reserve. LOL. They didn’t fully understand the car, so I had to go into sales mode and eventually they agreed to the higher reserve. It ultimately sold at the high bid of $105,001. So... they were only off by about 500%.


They told me $13k reserve for my E9. Yeah. No.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Supercharged S62-Powered 2001 BMW 740i 6-Speed



Currently at $22,000


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Just another GTI said:


> Supercharged S62-Powered 2001 BMW 740i 6-Speed
> 
> 
> 
> Currently at $22,000


The seller is a forum member, RVAE34.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Just another GTI said:


> Supercharged S62-Powered 2001 BMW 740i 6-Speed
> 
> 
> 
> Currently at $22,000





turbo_nine said:


> The seller is a forum member, RVAE34.


Now that's a proper Bimmer! :thumbup:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

rabbit83 said:


> Wow, I submitted my 91 GTI to them and they turned me down because and I quote...... "the fun factor is diminished because the car has 150,000 miles on it" but a 146k mile Fox wagon is all good.......
> 
> If you were at Radwood Philly, my GTI was in the Royalty section.......


BaT kinda sucks.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Euro 1994 BMW M3 Coupe 5-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-bmw-m3-6/






















> This 1994 BMW M3 is a left-hand drive European-spec coupe that was sold new in Japan and imported to British Columbia, Canada in 2010 under previous ownership. Finished in Alpine White III over an Anthracite M-cloth interior, the car is powered by a 3.0-liter S50B30 inline-six with individual throttle bodies and mated to a 5-speed manual gearbox and limited-slip differential. Modifications consist of a Supersprint cat-back exhaust, JB Racing aluminum flywheel, lowering springs, Alcantara interior trim, an upgraded audio system, and more. The seller acquired the car in 2016 and has replaced components including the clutch, cooling system parts, fuel and brake lines, drivetrain mounts, suspension bushings, dampers, and springs. This BF91 E36 M3 is offered with a clean Carfax report, an import document from Transport Canada, manuals, service records, removed parts, and clean Ontario registration in the seller’s name.
> 
> Location: Windsor, Ontario, Canada
> Chassis: WBSBF91080JC36167
> ...


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> The seller is a forum member, RVAE34.


Well aware. It's out of my budget range for now but thought I'd give him a shout out.

Very nice indeed.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Just another GTI said:


> Supercharged S62-Powered 2001 BMW 740i 6-Speed
> 
> 
> 
> Currently at $22,000


Already at $35,250 with 7 days to go. My guess is $58,750, Bob.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

masa8888 said:


> Already at $35,250 with 7 days to go. My guess is $58,750, Drew.


I'll guess mid $60,000 to $70,000. His car is really is that nice that it becomes how bad the bidder wants the ride.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Yep, RVAE34 nailed it for sure! Fantastic car, one of the best looking big 4 door sedans ever IMO improved with that drivetrain.

And nice job to Dave_Car_Guy for going after that Lola, it would have made a very nice addition to his impressive collection...but a couple of other guys were willing to go a bit higher.


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

rabbit83 said:


> Wow, I submitted my 91 GTI to them and they turned me down because and I quote...... "the fun factor is diminished because the car has 150,000 miles on it" but a 146k mile Fox wagon is all good.......
> 
> If you were at Radwood Philly, my GTI was in the Royalty section.......


I'm a little surprised to see this 310k mile 4Runner on there as well. Granted low-mileage 3rd Gens have been fetching pretty prices on BaT, but I'm not so sure what sets this one apart. That it's relatively clean for such high mileage?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I missed out on the Lola. Shocked how low it went, though, $157,000. Also shocked the seller announced that he removed the reserve with 10 minutes left. I should have bid higher, I know the car is worth more than that at RM Sotheby’s. I think BaT was the wrong place for a $300K race car.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ptem said:


> I'm a little surprised to see this 310k mile 4Runner on there as well. Granted low-mileage 3rd Gens have been fetching pretty prices on BaT, but I'm not so sure what sets this one apart. That it's relatively clean for such high mileage?


Mileage doesn't scare people with these, if they're clean they will sell. Book value be damned.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

ptem said:


> I'm a little surprised to see this 310k mile 4Runner on there as well. Granted low-mileage 3rd Gens have been fetching pretty prices on BaT, but I'm not so sure what sets this one apart. That it's relatively clean for such high mileage?


Probably that and because it's the most desirable gen in the most desirable trim and color. Agree that it's a bit too common for BaT though, with the high mileage. I'm seeing lots of 4-Runners on that site recently, so maybe a lot of owners of clean ones are coming out of the woodwork after seeing what they can get for them.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

WOW! It's BMW central at BAT right now.

The amazing Supercharged S62-Powered 2001 BMW 740i 6-Speed from our very own TCL member RVAE34











A stock (and gorgeous) 2001 740iL - silver with 99K mi


A selection of E34 M5'S

Silver 1993 BMW M5

Black 1991 BMW M5


A brilliantly sorted 1991 S52-powered 325iS











A bone stock E30 1991 318iS


An uncommon Laguna Seca Blue M-Roadster

OR

A 2001 Laguna Seca Blue E46 M3 Convertible 










a clean 1994 BMW 840Ci


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I missed out on the Lola. Shocked how low it went, though, $157,000. Also shocked the seller announced that he removed the reserve with 10 minutes left. I should have bid higher, I know the car is worth more than that at RM Sotheby’s. I think BaT was the wrong place for a $300K race car.


There’s always next time.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> There’s always next time.


LOL, sarcasm limit reached.

#12 of 12 Lola T160s produced, and its the last one with original tub and body. Next time is in 10 years. Remorse setting in. Cheaper than a used GT3RS, faster, 1-of-1, and a ticket into the Monterey Historic Races for life.

And I chickened out. My wife was even standing over my shoulder saying "bid more!".

Yes, I married well.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> LOL, sarcasm limit reached.
> 
> #12 of 12 Lola T160s produced, and its the last one with original tub and body. Next time is in 10 years. Remorse setting in. Cheaper than a used GT3RS, faster, 1-of-1, and a ticket into the Monterey Historic Races for life.
> 
> ...


$157k is a lot of money. That being said, why would you chicken out if you knew the car is "300k at RM Sotheby's"?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr Miyagi said:


> $157k is a lot of money. That being said, why would you chicken out if you knew the car is "300k at RM Sotheby's"?


Because I would have to sell another car to make room for it in my garage. And I wasn’t sure I wanted to sell any of them. But for a great deal, I would sell the 930 or the McLaren. But I would also need a trailer if I was to keep it and race it. I have no room for the trailer, and I would need to take lots of space for all the spare parts that come with it. So I was contemplating selling two cars. Ouch. And my wife is already unhappy that I’m racing my Shelby which is arguably far safer than this car. So many emotions, but I thought about just trying to flip it, for sure. The seller, Jack, paid $300k for that car less than 2 years ago. And he put $$ into it. So the buyer got a great deal. I just couldn’t pull the trigger because I had put a $150k max price on it in my head. With BaT fees and transport, I was thinking $143k max bid. I bid $141k but the next bid went to $145k and that’s when I stopped. Didn’t want to go past my self imposed limit. I’ve bought cars at auction like that before and the emotions weren’t always the right driving factor.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Because I would have to sell another car to make room for it in my garage. And I wasn’t sure I wanted to sell any of them. But for a great deal, I would sell the 930 or the McLaren. But I would also need a trailer if I was to keep it and race it. I have no room for the trailer, and I would need to take lots of space for all the spare parts that come with it. So I was contemplating selling two cars. Ouch. And my wife is already unhappy that I’m racing my Shelby which is arguably far safer than this car. So many emotions, but I thought about just trying to flip it, for sure. The seller, Jack, paid $300k for that car less than 2 years ago. And he put $$ into it. So the buyer got a great deal. I just couldn’t pull the trigger because I had put a $150k max price on it in my head. With BaT fees and transport, I was thinking $143k max bid. I bid $141k but the next bid went to $145k and that’s when I stopped. Didn’t want to go past my self imposed limit. I’ve bought cars at auction like that before and the emotions weren’t always the right driving factor.


Good on you for knowing when to stop. 

You'll have another chance, some day, when you can't walk up stairs, and using your wrists to do more than brush your teeth is an exercise in pain management. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Because I would have to sell another car to make room for it in my garage. And I wasn’t sure I wanted to sell any of them. But for a great deal, I would sell the 930 or the McLaren. But I would also need a trailer if I was to keep it and race it. I have no room for the trailer, and I would need to take lots of space for all the spare parts that come with it. So I was contemplating selling two cars. Ouch. And my wife is already unhappy that I’m racing my Shelby which is arguably far safer than this car. So many emotions, but I thought about just trying to flip it, for sure. The seller, Jack, paid $300k for that car less than 2 years ago. And he put $$ into it. So the buyer got a great deal. I just couldn’t pull the trigger because I had put a $150k max price on it in my head. With BaT fees and transport, I was thinking $143k max bid. I bid $141k but the next bid went to $145k and that’s when I stopped. Didn’t want to go past my self imposed limit. I’ve bought cars at auction like that before and the emotions weren’t always the right driving factor.


Casinos must hate you.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

I believe a dealer from my area will have a 2006 GTO 6 speed with less than 500 miles going live soon.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> 1991 Renault Clio
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-renault-clio-2/


1991 Renault Clio 16V

Current Bid: $4,600

One hour to go


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I'm guessing the reserve will not be met on that Clio. Great little car, like a French version of the early 90s Civic Si. If I had a kid I would buy it for them. Relive my youth.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Because I would have to sell another car to make room for it in my garage. And I wasn’t sure I wanted to sell any of them. But for a great deal, I would sell the 930 or the McLaren. But I would also need a trailer if I was to keep it and race it. I have no room for the trailer, and I would need to take lots of space for all the spare parts that come with it. So I was contemplating selling two cars. Ouch. And my wife is already unhappy that I’m racing my Shelby which is arguably far safer than this car. So many emotions, but I thought about just trying to flip it, for sure. The seller, Jack, paid $300k for that car less than 2 years ago. And he put $$ into it. So the buyer got a great deal. I just couldn’t pull the trigger because I had put a $150k max price on it in my head. With BaT fees and transport, I was thinking $143k max bid. I bid $141k but the next bid went to $145k and that’s when I stopped. Didn’t want to go past my self imposed limit. I’ve bought cars at auction like that before and the emotions weren’t always the right driving factor.


:thumbup: Emotion plays such a huge part of these things. I'm not great at holding back in those situations.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

simple said:


> I'm guessing the reserve will not be met on that Clio. Great little car, like a French version of the early 90s Civic Si. If I had a kid I would buy it for them. Relive my youth.


Yeah, it's a cool little bugger.

High Bid: $6,550 (Reserve not met)


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Less than an hour to go on the Diablo VT Millennium Roadster. At $250k so far. #7 of 10 produced for US. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-lamborghini-diablo/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-mercedes-benz-300sc/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's not on BAT, but hopefully germane here: Demuro's latest blog post has an '89 Thunderbird SC 5-speed with 15K miles.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-porsche-944-turbo-75/

Sold For $74,000


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

This is a nice euro scirocco. Already at 21k. With 6 days left!!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-volkswagen-scirocco/


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

canadacraig said:


> This is a nice euro scirocco. Already at 21k. With 6 days left!!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-volkswagen-scirocco/


This brings me much joy....


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> This brings me much joy....


Me too. I hope this is a sign that mk1 prices are on the rise. I’ve got a bunch of parts for my gti, then I would like to get it on BaT this spring and move on to my next car. What ever that is😎


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

canadacraig said:


> Me too. I hope this is a sign that mk1 prices are on the rise. I’ve got a bunch of parts for my gti, then I would like to get it on BaT this spring and move on to my next car. What ever that is😎


If MK1s are on the rise, that means that soon enough MK2s will be too :wave:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> If MK1s are on the rise, that means that soon enough *MK2s will be too* :wave:


In your dreams. :laugh:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> In your dreams. :laugh:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> In your dreams. :laugh:


Wait until you see what happens next time someone lists an all original collector grade big bumper 16v on there.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

MAC said:


> Wait until you see what happens next time someone lists an all original collector grade big bumper 16v on there.


You’re speaking my language. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MAC said:


> Wait until you see what happens next time someone lists an all original collector grade big bumper 16v on there.


Oh no, ban park benches. :laugh:

Bring in the euro bumpers.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Oh no, ban park benches. :laugh:
> 
> Bring in the euro bumpers.


Exactly. I can't imagine the US-spec "big bumpers" adding anything but misery to a Mk2's resale value.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

KevinC said:


> Exactly. I can't imagine the US-spec "big bumpers" adding anything but misery to a Mk2's resale value.



‘All original”, when actually true, always helps value. But yeah, I’d take this red example over a big bumper car 100% of the time. Same goes for 80’s era Mercedes and BMW’s.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MylesPH1 said:


> ‘All original”, when actually true, always helps value. But yeah, I’d take this red example over a big bumper car 100% of the time. Same goes for 80’s era Mercedes and BMW’s.


They are easy to swap. 4 bolts per bumper. Euro bumpers are the "original" design.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

KevinC said:


> Exactly. I can't imagine the US-spec "big bumpers" adding anything but misery to a Mk2's resale value.


Big bumpers = 2 litre, which is what I was really getting at. I'm sure the right 91 or 92 16v gti would probably hit 20k. A GLI I'm not so sure... But I can imagine one hitting the teens.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

canadacraig said:


> Me too. I hope this is a sign that mk1 prices are on the rise. I’ve got a bunch of parts for my gti, then I would like to get it on BaT this spring and move on to my next car. What ever that is😎


No wait, not yet! I still need to find one that doesn't have cancer of the rust type AND the broken title type before I get priced out. :laugh:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> They are easy to swap. 4 bolts per bumper. Euro bumpers are the "original" design.


Those were the good ol' days, back when Europe was more sensible and allowed cool stuff. Nowadays not so much sadly, like the ped-friendly regs that've bloated up designs and negatively affected styling, which a primary example in my mind would be the 3rd gen MINI that supposedly is so ugly due to those regs LOL at least the designers have an excuse for such a fugly look - _"hey, it's not our fault, we had to comply with regulations!"_...

https://www.governmenteuropa.eu/important-year-vehicle-safety-europe/84888/

...also,
neat quirky stuff unique to specific countries went away due to the EU insistence of "harmonisation of vehicle homologation" --- prime example are the French yellow headlamps.

Not France,
but Fresno:

_a sorta funny video I came across while looking into the French selective yellows_


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> You’re speaking my language.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Nice...would rock!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> They are easy to swap. 4 bolts per bumper. Euro bumpers are the "original" design.


Is that a convertible Scirocco? :what:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Another one: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-volkswagen-scirocco-6/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Is that a convertible Scirocco? :what:


Plum Crazy Purple? Yes.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-lancia-delta-hf-integrale-8/

1990 Lancia Delta HF Integrale 16V





















> This 1990 Lancia Delta HF Integrale 16V was imported to Canada from Japan, and the seller purchased it from a dealer in Ontario in 2017. Since then, the seller refurbished the car with new paint, brakes, and attention to the drivetrain and electrical systems. Rally-inspired modifications include Martini graphics, a front light bar, aftermarket side mirrors, a hatch spoiler, 17″ wheels, and an OMP steering wheel. A turbocharged 2.0-liter inline-four sends power to all four wheels through a 5-speed manual transmission. The interior features factory leather upholstery, and the odometer shows 82k kilometers (~51k miles). This Delta Integrale is offered with a recent Alberta province inspection and an Alberta registration in the seller’s name.
> 
> The exterior was refinished in black in March 2018, after which Group A rally-inspired Martini graphics were applied. The paint under the
> hood and hatch was not refinished, nor were the door jambs. The car is also equipped with a light bar on the front bumper, shorter side mirrors, and a carbon-fiber spoiler at the rear of the roof. A new windshield was also installed last year.
> ...


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

The Diesel sticker on the side has this popping into my head:

*Where'd you get that shirt, the Diesel store?*


----------



## Ryephile (Jun 2, 2006)

The Z4 Coupe 6MT has caught my eye. What do you guys think? This would make an excellent every-day GT.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-bmw-z4-coupe/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

JMURiz said:


> The Diesel sticker on the side has this popping into my head:


Hahaha I get a lot of people asking me if my Aprilia RS125 has a diesel engine.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> Hahaha I get a lot of people asking me if my Aprilia RS125 has a diesel engine.


If I were a NJ gas pump attendant, I'd fill up your tank with diesel.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Throwing this out there, what do you guys realistically think something like my 2004 325i would go for on BaT? 92,000 miles, manuel transmission, I'm the second owner. interior is in impeccable shape, has premium package, but no sport package. It's been kept up with OEM parts, cooling system is taken care of, etc. 

When I went browsing for them the other day online I was shocked to see most examples with 140,000-180,000 miles listed for $4,500-6,000 with no service history, etc. The chance of me actually trying to list it are pretty slim, but the thought popped in my head the other day. If I want anything for it I think I should get rid of it before 100,000 miles, or at that point decide to drive it into the ground.

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr

2018-11-14_13-02-25_217 by efrie004, on Flickr

2018-11-14_13-02-21_835 by efrie004, on Flickr

2018-11-14_12-10-28_221 by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


>


I spy a Fox Capri....


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

andlf said:


> I spy a Fox Capri....


I believe he sent me some pictures of that. It was hot.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> Throwing this out there, what do you guys realistically think something like my 2004 325i would go for on BaT? 92,000 miles, manuel transmission, I'm the second owner. interior is in impeccable shape, has premium package, but no sport package. It's been kept up with OEM parts, cooling system is taken care of, etc.
> 
> When I went browsing for them the other day online I was shocked to see most examples with 140,000-180,000 miles listed for $4,500-6,000 with no service history, etc. The chance of me actually trying to list it are pretty slim, but the thought popped in my head the other day. If I want anything for it I think I should get rid of it before 100,000 miles, or at that point decide to drive it into the ground.


I'd say maybe $6k tops if you found the right buyer. And it would likely take several months to sell at that price. In all honesty, E46 cars are at the bottom of the depreciation curve right now and a bit of a bargain if you're handy with tools as there are lots of them for sale real cheap. Yes, those cheap E46 are often money pits, but your car will continue to be one also. It seems like people are asking crazy money for ZHP cars but 325i isn't the enthusiast's first, second or even third choice when it comes to E46 models. For the US marked I'd say the pecking order goes like this: M3, ZHP, LCI 330Ci, LCI 330i, then pre-LCI 330Ci/i mixed in with 328i, 325i and 323i models at the bottom. A pre-LCI 330Ci is probably more highly prized than a comparable LCI 325i. Hard to say.

If I was you I'd refresh the suspension, put on some nice aftermarket wheels and keep it for many more years to come.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Ryephile said:


> The Z4 Coupe 6MT has caught my eye. What do you guys think? This would make an excellent every-day GT.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-bmw-z4-coupe/


Be prepared to end up with a P-Car instead.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

$6k seems right to me.

It's not exactly _woah did they even drive this thing?_ low miles, but definitely below average. I say you do a couple OEM+ mods, enjoy it and sell it down the road for the same price as it would fetch now.


----------



## Ryephile (Jun 2, 2006)

kiznarsh said:


> Be prepared to end up with a P-Car instead.


More specifically, you prefer the bar-of-soap Cayman and don't mind the shrieking engine sound. The Z4 Coupe and the Cayman are dissimilar driving experiences; it's nonsensical you would even bring it up.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> Throwing this out there, what do you guys realistically think something like my 2004 325i would go for on BaT?


Sweet Jesus man, you're worse than I am!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> I'd say maybe $6k tops if you found the right buyer. And it would likely take several months to sell at that price. In all honesty, E46 cars are at the bottom of the depreciation curve right now and a bit of a bargain if you're handy with tools as there are lots of them for sale real cheap. Yes, those cheap E46 are often money pits, but your car will continue to be one also. It seems like people are asking crazy money for ZHP cars but 325i isn't the enthusiast's first, second or even third choice when it comes to E46 models. For the US marked I'd say the pecking order goes like this: M3, ZHP, LCI 330Ci, LCI 330i, then pre-LCI 330Ci/i mixed in with 328i, 325i and 323i models at the bottom. A pre-LCI 330Ci is probably more highly prized than a comparable LCI 325i. Hard to say.
> 
> If I was you I'd refresh the suspension, put on some nice aftermarket wheels and keep it for many more years to come.


That's the plan, but BaT popped in my head after seeing the prices on CL, cars.com, and autotrader. 

I'll be buying some DWS06 in the near future with an H&R cup kit, and some thicker sway bars.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Ryephile said:


> More specifically, you prefer the bar-of-soap Cayman and don't mind the shrieking engine sound. The Z4 Coupe and the Cayman are dissimilar driving experiences; it's nonsensical you would even bring it up.


I wasn't being serious dude. I say go for it. 

And if shrieking flat-6 sounds are wrong, I don't wanna be right.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryephile said:


> More specifically, you prefer the bar-of-soap Cayman and don't mind the shrieking engine sound. The Z4 Coupe and the Cayman are dissimilar driving experiences; it's nonsensical you would even bring it up.


As someone who has owned a 2007 Z4M Coupe and a 2016 Cayman GTS, I would say that the Cayman is far more refined and even more comfortable than the Z4 was. I do like the looks of the Z4 better though and I bought the Z4 new back at the time over a Cayman primarily because the Z4 was heavily discounted whereas the Cayman wasn't. 

I'm sure a Z4 3.0 6MT would be a decent daily driver. Someone already put over 100,000 miles on the one on BAT.


----------



## Ryephile (Jun 2, 2006)

spockcat said:


> As someone who has owned a 2007 Z4M Coupe and a 2016 Cayman GTS, I would say that the Cayman is far more refined and even more comfortable than the Z4 was. I do like the looks of the Z4 better though and I bought the Z4 new back at the time over a Cayman primarily because the Z4 was heavily discounted whereas the Cayman wasn't.
> 
> I'm sure a Z4 3.0 6MT would be a decent daily driver. Someone already put over 100,000 miles on the one on BAT.


The Z4 3.0si is a better street car driving experience than the Z4M, primarily due to the engine sound and calibration. You're also comparing cars that are 9 years apart, so of course the '16 Cayman will have overall polish the Z4 can't. A big part of the Z4 charm is the vulgarity and that its character hasn't be exorcised to sterility, on top of the aesthetics that have aged really well.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's the plan, but BaT popped in my head after seeing the prices on CL, cars.com, and autotrader.
> 
> I'll be buying some DWS06 in the near future with an H&R cup kit, and some thicker sway bars.



They may not even accept the listing - they are kind of weird about their car selection process. I tried to list the nicest 1970s GMC Motorhome in existence and they blew it off like I was trying to sell some run of the mill Winnebago. Even going so far as to scoff at my requested reserve and suggest they could get a Dutch Star Pusher for the same price. Well, sure you can... but that's not the point! It was like the point of it being a classic was completely lost. Then a couple weeks later, a crappy, unrestored version of the same thing appeared! :banghead:


That said, there seems to have been a lot more "used cars" popping up there lately, so you never know. Not trying to knock your car, because I really do like it, but at least in the past, there needed to be some degree of rarity/uniqueness to list it on BaT. :beer:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Throwing this out there, what do you guys realistically think something like my 2004 325i would go for on BaT? 92,000 miles, manuel transmission, I'm the second owner. interior is in impeccable shape, has premium package, but no sport package. It's been kept up with OEM parts, cooling system is taken care of, etc.
> 
> When I went browsing for them the other day online I was shocked to see most examples with 140,000-180,000 miles listed for $4,500-6,000 with no service history, etc. The chance of me actually trying to list it are pretty slim, but the thought popped in my head the other day. If I want anything for it I think I should get rid of it before 100,000 miles, or at that point decide to drive it into the ground.


7-8k, it's just not a special car.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

andlf said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-lancia-delta-hf-integrale-8/
> 
> 1990 Lancia Delta HF Integrale 16V


Yeah, i get it, it had a rally version, but good god that's hideous. I can't imagine that adds value? I'd just assume they stickered it up to cover up crap paint.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

A.Wilder said:


> Yeah, i get it, it had a rally version, but good god that's hideous. I can't imagine that adds value? I'd just assume they stickered it up to cover up crap paint.


It's a bit poserish on a stock street car, but I can't say I hate the look. If it were on a caged race car, nobody would bat an eye.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Nealric said:


> It's a bit poserish on a stock street car, but I can't say I hate the look. If it were on a caged race car, nobody would bat an eye.


not just poserish, but played out. Seems A LOT of them have been liveried


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

A.Wilder said:


> not just poserish, but played out. Seems A LOT of them have been liveried


I guess, but it's not like you see a Delta Integrale on the streets in the U.S. ever day. In fact, I've never seen a Lancia of any sort in the wild. How played out can a car that rare really be?


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> If I were a NJ gas pump attendant, I'd fill up your tank with diesel.


Not sure about NJ, but in Oregon pump monkeys don't fill bikes. They hand the nozzle over to you........:laugh:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

geofftii2002 said:


> They may not even accept the listing - they are kind of weird about their car selection process. I tried to list the nicest 1970s GMC Motorhome in existence and they blew it off like I was trying to sell some run of the mill Winnebago. Even going so far as to scoff at my requested reserve and suggest they could get a Dutch Star Pusher for the same price. Well, sure you can... but that's not the point! It was like the point of it being a classic was completely lost. Then a couple weeks later, a crappy, unrestored version of the same thing appeared! :banghead:
> 
> 
> That said, there seems to have been a lot more "used cars" popping up there lately, so you never know. Not trying to knock your car, because I really do like it, but at least in the past, there needed to be some degree of rarity/uniqueness to list it on BaT. :beer:


Did you forward them your listing after the fact along with a million   emojis? 

:laugh:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> Even going so far as to scoff at my requested reserve and suggest they could get a Dutch Star Pusher for the same price. Well, sure you can... but that's not the point! It was like the point of it being a classic was completely lost. Then a couple weeks later, a crappy, unrestored version of the same thing appeared! :banghead:


I know right? I mean who would buy an FJ40 when you could get a new Highlander for the same price, and have a warranty? :screwy:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

A.Wilder said:


> 7-8k, it's just not a special car.


I totally get that it's not special. Like I said, it doesn't even have the sport package. I just wanted to know what everyone thought, which is basically what I thought as well. It may fetch slightly above market value if I did BaT versus local private party. That's if they even accepted it.

I'll buy some suspension bits and new tires in the next few months and just continue to enjoy it. For a daily driver you don't need to care about it's perfect. 

Reason I thought about it is because the amount of driving I do. I'm at 93,700 miles as of today, if I keep it for another 10 weeks I'll be over 100,000 and at that point any amount of money I'd get for it would probably be significantly lower.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> I totally get that it's not special. Like I said, it doesn't even have the sport package. I just wanted to know what everyone thought, which is basically what I thought as well. It may fetch slightly above market value if I did BaT versus local private party. That's if they even accepted it.
> 
> I'll buy some suspension bits and new tires in the next few months and just continue to enjoy it. For a daily driver you don't need to care about it's perfect.
> 
> Reason I thought about it is because the amount of driving I do. I'm at 93,700 miles as of today, if I keep it for another 10 weeks I'll be over 100,000 and at that point any amount of money I'd get for it would probably be significantly lower.


Not really, the age of the car matters more than the miles at this point, and as it was said earlier, this is not that desirable model E46.


----------



## AllieJetta (Aug 31, 2003)

Well bought IMO at $2800. Needs a little bit of clean up but definitely wouldn't see another driving down the road in it. 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

AllieJetta said:


> Well bought IMO at $2800. Needs a little bit of clean up but definitely wouldn't see another driving down the road in it.


Agreed. I haven't seen a Fox in the real world since about 1996 and even then it was a strange and rare sight. On the other hand, the Fox is a very antique driving experience. You have to really want one due to some sentimental value. I've never driven one myself, but I imagine it's less A1 GTI and more crappy quality, under-powered Quantum (as if the Quantum could get any worse). Still, $2800 for a rare car that's pretty clean isn't so bad. Slap some fancy wheels on it and win some scene points at the next H2Oi.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

AllieJetta said:


> Well bought IMO at $2800. Needs a little bit of clean up but definitely wouldn't see another driving down the road in it.


Well bought indeed. :thumbup: A rare bargain on BaT.


----------



## 300_munkeys (Mar 13, 2010)

BaT Gurus, 

I'm considering parting ways with my LeMans Blue with black interior, 2011.75 6MT E90 M3. Fully loaded except for comp package  Currently at 24,500 miles. 

Car has been paint corrected and ceramic coated with Modesta 7 year coating. Currently has the Eisenman race exhaust. 

I'm wondering for those that have sold cars on there, is it worthwhile? I would probably put a reserve around $35-36k and hope the car would sell closer to $40k. I could also add the balance of the 5 year 75k miles warranty, which would be about 3 years and 60k from this summer, for $2k. $100 deductible. 

Do you all think it's worth going through BaT? I'm pretty sure I could sell it on the m3post relatively quickly for around the same price so does BaT offer anything extra?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

300_munkeys said:


> I'm wondering for those that have sold cars on there, is it worthwhile?


I cannot answer for anyone else, but from what I've read previously here on TCL is that sellers' experience has been mixed. 



300_munkeys said:


> I would probably put a reserve around $35-36k and hope the car would sell closer to $40k.


That's not generally how BaT operates. They hold more bargaining power and typically decide reserve values. If you don't agree to their terms, they generally won't negotiate with you and just simply won't list the vehicle. 



300_munkeys said:


> Do you all think it's worth going through BaT? I'm pretty sure I could sell it on the m3post relatively quickly for around the same price so does BaT offer anything extra?


They're just a marketplace. I haven't done a detailed comparative analysis but their auction results don't seem to be any higher than anyplace else from what I can see: BaT have sold 35 E90/E92/E93 M3s so far. Their niche is really older special interest collector cars. Only you can decide whether the $99 listing fee is worth it.


----------



## 300_munkeys (Mar 13, 2010)

freedomgli said:


> I cannot answer for anyone else, but from what I've read previously here on TCL is that sellers' experience has been mixed.
> 
> 
> That's not generally how BaT operates. They hold more bargaining power and typically decide reserve values. If you don't agree to their terms, they generally won't negotiate with you and just simply won't list the vehicle.
> ...


Thanks! Maybe it's worth reaching out to them to see what they would allow me to put as a reserve. That should tell me a lot. My concern is if I sell it outside of BaT, I can play with more factors like with or without warranty, put the stock exhaust back on, with or without winter wheels. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Watching this fantastic 928. :heart:










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-porsche-928-19/


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Buickboy92 said:


> Watching this fantastic 928. :heart:
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-porsche-928-19/


11,500 miles and it needed heads? :what:


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

A.Wilder said:


> 11,500 miles and it needed heads? :what:


And it will need those 15-year-old tires replaced, too... :what:

That lovely air-vent thermometer will add thousands to the price, I'm sure. :laugh:

But, a little head never hurt anyone. :wave:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

boogetyboogety said:


> And it will need those 15-year-old tires replaced, too... :what:
> *
> That lovely air-vent thermometer will add thousands to the price, I'm sure. *:laugh:
> 
> But, a little head never hurt anyone. :wave:


Probably will:



> The seller had the air conditioning system converted to use modern refrigerant, and a photo of a thermometer mounted in the dash vent is provided in the gallery.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1992 Maserati Shamal

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-maserati-shamal/












> This 1992 Maserati Shamal is one of just 396 examples sold during a six year production run and was imported to the US from Japan in April 2018. The car shows 69k kilometers (~43k miles) and is equipped with a twin-turbocharged 3.2-liter DOHC V8, which sends power to the rear wheels through a Getrag 6-speed manual gearbox and a limited-slip differential. 2017 maintenance conducted in Japan included replacing the timing belt, water pump, engine mounts, and radiator. In preparation for the sale, the selling dealer mounted four new tires, changed the rear differential fluid, and repaired the powered driver seat. This Shamal is now being offered in California with a Japanese inspection report and a transferable Vermont registration.
> Location: San Carlos, California 94070
> Chassis: ZAM339B00MA300115
> 69k Kilometers (~43k Miles) Shown
> ...


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

andlf said:


> 1992 Maserati Shamal
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-maserati-shamal/


That's my favorite Maserati. If I won the lottery I'd buy one in black on black.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

DonPatrizio said:


> That's my favorite Maserati. If I won the lottery I'd buy one in black on black.


:thumbup: As far as Italian cars go, it's up there with the Integrale for me!


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

I guess I'm not as big of as a car guy as I thought I was...never knew the Shamals existed. Beautiful. :heart:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-740i-27/

$52,500 with 10 minutes left.


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

Can't believe reserve was met at $58k - congrats!


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Oh. Oh no.....


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-mercedes-benz-500sec-5/










C126. Supercharged Euro-spec 5.0 motor. Sitting at Petersen’s vault for two decades, just resting. Belonged to John Friggenheimer, I mean Frankenheimer. Has it’s original California blue plates.

I’ve got half a mind to just walk down and demand the thing...:laugh:




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

MylesPH1 said:


> Oh. Oh no.....
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-mercedes-benz-500sec-5/
> ...



Oooh, my favorite Mercedes...


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

geofftii2002 said:


> They may not even accept the listing - they are kind of weird about their car selection process. I tried to list the nicest 1970s GMC Motorhome in existence and they blew it off like I was trying to sell some run of the mill Winnebago. Even going so far as to scoff at my requested reserve and suggest they could get a Dutch Star Pusher for the same price. Well, sure you can... but that's not the point! It was like the point of it being a classic was completely lost. Then a couple weeks later, a crappy, unrestored version of the same thing appeared! :banghead:
> 
> 
> That said, there seems to have been a lot more "used cars" popping up there lately, so you never know. Not trying to knock your car, because I really do like it, but at least in the past, there needed to be some degree of rarity/uniqueness to list it on BaT. :beer:


I've noticed this too, on another board, a guy had a really nice condition fiero, but they turned it down. A couple weeks later after he sold it elsewhere, a Fiero in worse shape pops up for sale.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Aw614 said:


> I've noticed this too, on another board, a guy had a really nice condition fiero, but they turned it down. A couple weeks later after he sold it elsewhere, a Fiero in worse shape pops up for sale.


It may just have to do with the flow of submissions or who is reviewing submissions on a given day. Maybe after turning down the nice Fiero, one of bosses said, "Hey, why did you turn down that Fiero? It was really nice. Next time you get a Fiero, list it." Then the next one was a POS, and the reviewer took it following instructions :laugh:


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Chris_V said:


> Oooh, my favorite Mercedes...


Needs more cocaine and Jan Hammer 

Awesome car btw :heart:


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

The person that won this bid...won big time, IMHO. Awesome deal, seen ones just like this easily go for 2X more.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-porsche-944-turbo-77/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-toyota-corolla-4/?utm_source=dailymail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2019-02-16









Will be watching this one with *extreme* interest. Lots of miles and some flaws, but for a LHD example, probably one of the better ones out there since they are almost impossible to find in good shape anymore.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

If I won the lottery, i would not be a Mecham or Barrett Jackson...I would be sitting at my computer bidding on cars on BaT. Too much goodness goes through these pages.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Hell Yes!!! Clean AE86


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Wow, the GNX hammered at $200k...

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/1987-buick-gnx-muscle-car-driven-just-8-5-miles-sold-for-200000


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

GolfTango said:


> I guess I'm not as big of as a car guy as I thought I was...never knew the Shamals existed. Beautiful. :heart:


Then you need to watch this -- Harry's Garage has a great video on the Shamal. One of my favorite Maseratis. Those flared arches...:heart:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd post this in the "you need an E30" thread too, but that seems to be dead.

1991 BMW 325is M-Technic 5-Speed

Looks like it came from the factory with a slushbox and was converted, and the clock is analog. Says it was Japanese market, but it's LHD (?). Really low miles.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Very low mileage SVT Contour


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> I'd post this in the "you need an E30" thread too, but that seems to be dead.
> 
> 1991 BMW 325is M-Technic 5-Speed
> 
> Looks like it came from the factory with a slushbox and was converted, and the clock is analog. Says it was Japanese market, but it's LHD (?). Really low miles.


This is really cool. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> Very low mileage SVT Contour


Ugh. I climbed into one to check it out at the local auto show back in the day. I was shocked at how little room there was inside - like smaller than a Mk4 Jetta. Rear seat about as useful as the rear "seat" in a 911. It was like a mini Jellybean Taurus, only less useful and without the jellybeans.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

KevinC said:


> Ugh. I climbed into one to check it out at the local auto show back in the day. I was shocked at how little room there was inside - like smaller than a Mk4 Jetta. Rear seat about as useful as the rear "seat" in a 911. It was like a mini Jellybean Taurus, only less useful and without the jellybeans.


I've heard these complaints about the Contique. I'm 5'9" with a 30 inch inseam, so it worked for me for almost seven years.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

TJSwoboda said:


> Very low mileage SVT Contour


Would buy just to take to RCR


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Anyone looking for an SUV?

*2011 Porsche Cayenne 6-speed in Sand Yellow over Espresso brown leather*

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-porsche-cayenne/


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

tbvvw said:


> The person that won this bid...won big time, IMHO. Awesome deal, seen ones just like this easily go for 2X more.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-porsche-944-turbo-77/


~$11,750 with BaT fees is a damn good deal assuming it's not a basketcase. About 15 years ago, I rode shotgun in a slightly modified 951 thru the Santa Cruz Mountains/Skyline Blvd and distinctly remember how planted they are in the corners. 

The LS swapped Nova auction ends tomorrow
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1963-chevrolet-nova-wagon/




 sleeper


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

$57.5k with 5 hours to go.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-maserati-shamal/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

andlf said:


> $57.5k with 5 hours to go.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-maserati-shamal/


Wood plow.

That's hot.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

andlf said:


> $57.5k with 5 hours to go.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-maserati-shamal/


I hope someone drives the tits off this ****er.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

Love the classic Bronco 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-ford-bronco-13/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> Wood plow.
> 
> That's hot.





Chapel said:


> I hope someone drives the tits off this ****er.


Hell effin' yeah! :thumbup::laugh::beer:

It went for $70,777.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

TJSwoboda said:


> Very low mileage SVT Contour


That's a damn cool car. I had one back in the late 90s. Beautiful handling and sounded amazing.

I wonder who kept this in such good condition for so long. In my experience, all CSVTs were raped during the FnF era.

I'm very curious to see what this sells for. Any guesses?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-toyota-corolla-4/?utm_source=dailymail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2019-02-16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$15k with one day to go.

Damn, I heart these things. :heart:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Classiche-Certified 1993 Ferrari 512 TR

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ferrari-512-tr-5/

Oooh baby! :heart:



> This 1993 Ferrari 512 TR is a Red Book-certified black over black example that is one of 408 US-spec cars produced. This car was completed in September 1992 and sold new on April 28, 1994 by Lake Forest Sportscars Ltd. to the founder of Lucini Italia Olive Oils, who traded in his 1986 Testarossa. The car was kept by its original owner until the selling dealer’s purchase in 2018 with 32,635 miles. It now has 33,013 total miles and is described as stock aside from a Sony CD player and changer installed by the dealer when new plus a period radar detector. Power comes from a Tipo F113 D 4.9L flat-12 paired to a dogleg 5-speed manual transaxle. Service documentation from new accompanies the sale including a $17k engine-out service from Ferrari of Palm Beach in 2014 at 30k miles as described below. In 2015 the car was Ferrari Classiche Certified and received a Red Book. This 512 TR is now offered with 220+ pictures, Ferrari Classiche documentation, the history and maintenance file, factory books and accessories, clean Carfax/AutoCheck reports, and a clean Texas title.
> The naturally-aspirated 4.9L flat-12 produced 428 horsepower at 6,750 rpm and 362 lb-ft of torque at 5,500 rpm when new. In 2014 at 30,634 miles Ferrari of Palm Beach performed a $17,438 engine-out service including new timing belts, fluids, a battery, sealing kit, air/oil filters, various new gaskets, four new Pirelli tires, and a comprehensive Classiche inspection. The previous engine-out service was completed by Ferrari-Maserati of Fort Lauderdale in 2009 for $11k and the dogleg 5-speed transaxle received a new clutch in 2002 at 19,900 miles. Current compression readings are shown in the gallery for each cylinder.
> Location: Houston, Texas 77079
> Chassis: ZFFLG40AXP0095283
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


> Classiche-Certified 1993 Ferrari 512 TR


So right with clutch and gated shifter.

So, SO wrong with 'lectric seat belts. Yes, I know why they're there, but it deserves a facepalm anyway. :facepalm:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> So right with clutch and gated shifter.
> 
> So, SO wrong with 'lectric seat belts. Yes, I know why they're there, but it deserves a facepalm anyway. :facepalm:


 I pulled the fuses & relays on my Corrado so I can just reach back and hook it over my shoulder and the lap belt is separate. It's just like the TR here.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

This is a little crazy. This thread on Pelican has some interesting points. http://forums.pelicanparts.com/porsche-marketplace-discussion/1021444-1990-martini-carrera-bat.html

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-porsche-911-carrera-15/

Sold For $86,001


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


> This is a little crazy. This thread on Pelican has some interesting points. http://forums.pelicanparts.com/porsche-marketplace-discussion/1021444-1990-martini-carrera-bat.html
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-porsche-911-carrera-15/
> 
> Sold For $86,001


The Pelican thread is indeed interesting,
thanks for the link.

BaTshid crazy strange days, eh?

I used to have a Martini edition MoMo mod 02 - got it back in the day from a paper printed Demon Tweeks mailorder catalog.

Man, do I so regret ever selling it, given the crazy market these days, surely some scenester woulda paid mucho grande for such a thing to complete their Martini "build"!

:banghead:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Sonderwunsch said:


> This is a little crazy. This thread on Pelican has some interesting points. http://forums.pelicanparts.com/porsche-marketplace-discussion/1021444-1990-martini-carrera-bat.html
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-porsche-911-carrera-15/
> 
> Sold For $86,001


Lol. Seller posts close up pic of the laughably bad body work and paint, yet people still fawn over it.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


> I pulled the fuses & relays on my Corrado so I can just reach back and hook it over my shoulder and the lap belt is separate. It's just like the TR here.


Those big gnarly things will cave in your head if you have the wrong kind of accident, though.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I feel like its no longer "winning an auction" on BAT and its simply losing at shopping.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Those big gnarly things will cave in your head if you have the wrong kind of accident, though.


:what: Hmmm....never thought about that.


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

westopher said:


> I feel like its no longer "winning an auction" on BAT and its simply losing at shopping.


For a lot of the cars.. yes. A whole new level of crowd driven stupid decisions being made on that site on a regular basis. Must be a lot of morning after regret.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

"I bought it from BaT, so you know I spent a lot!"


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Sonderwunsch said:


> This is a little crazy. This thread on Pelican has some interesting points. http://forums.pelicanparts.com/porsche-marketplace-discussion/1021444-1990-martini-carrera-bat.html
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-porsche-911-carrera-15/
> 
> Sold For $86,001


LOL. Stock motor with 75k miles on it from an 03 rebuild.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MAC said:


> Lol. Seller posts close up pic of the laughably bad body work and paint, yet people still fawn over it.





CostcoPizza said:


> LOL. Stock motor with 75k miles on it from an 03 rebuild.


You know what they say about stickers adding 20hp. In this case they add $40k.


----------



## RafaGti (Jul 25, 2006)

andlf said:


> I pulled the fuses & relays on my Corrado so I can just reach back and hook it over my shoulder and the lap belt is separate. It's just like the TR here.


UUUUUMMMMMM, can you let me know which fuses and relays??? Will be much appreciated!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

The relay behind the door under the window in the back & I can't remember the fuse number. I did it long ago.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-toyota-corolla-im/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

westopher said:


> I feel like its no longer "winning an auction" on BAT and its simply losing at shopping.


This. I feel like it is prime time for someone to start up a new BaT-like site that goes back to being about cars the masses can generally afford. I don't even bother looking on there much anymore because there is literally nothing I could dream of bidding on. Except maybe that Fox wagon from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> This. I feel like it is prime time for someone to start up a new BaT-like site that goes back to being about cars the masses can generally afford. I don't even bother looking on there much anymore because there is literally nothing I could dream of bidding on. Except maybe that Fox wagon from a few weeks ago.


Some things pop up that I could buy. If this VW Fastback were closer I'd be seriously looking at it. Man, do I love a nice fasty.

Edit for pictars:

https://cdn.bringatrailer.com/wp-co...type_3_fastback_1549670206f98764daMG_0686.jpg









:heart:


Of course this particular photo and the fact that it's really hard to see the surface detail in any of these things makes me more than question the paint quality... and the underlying bodywork.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> So right with clutch and gated shifter.
> 
> So, SO wrong with 'lectric seat belts. Yes, I know why they're there, but it deserves a facepalm anyway. :facepalm:


The 512TR is such a nice car, although I do love me some early Testarossa with single "flying mirror" driver side view mirror. That being said, if I could afford to park this beauty in my driveway, I'd disable the mouse track seat belts but keep everything intact for the next time it needs an update to the Ferrari Classiche certification. Then I'd do what every smart Volkswagen Corrado owner does and fit standard (non-passive) 3-point belts.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh yes. Yes please.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-porsche-911-carrera-35/

If for nothing else, the color.


----------



## MancUnited1 (Sep 14, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> This. I feel like it is prime time for someone to start up a new BaT-like site that goes back to being about cars the masses can generally afford. I don't even bother looking on there much anymore because there is literally nothing I could dream of bidding on. Except maybe that Fox wagon from a few weeks ago.


Agreed.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> This. I feel like it is prime time for someone to start up a new BaT-like site that goes back to being about cars the masses can generally afford. I don't even bother looking on there much anymore because there is literally nothing I could dream of bidding on. Except maybe that Fox wagon from a few weeks ago.





MancUnited1 said:


> Agreed.


Auctions? Or the real old BaT? Where it was just craigslist and for sale ad submissions from people around the world.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Holy crap! That Type III brought in $13,250. Talk about your BaT tax!

The equally nice '65 Beetle was the same price an hour before and sold for $6500, which seems reasonable. Sure, the Type III probably deserved more than a common Beetle, but over $10,000 surprises me and I think it's either two excited bidders, egos and/or the aforementioned BaT tax.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-toyota-corolla-4/?utm_source=dailymail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2019-02-16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ended at $20k which I can't believe. No records of the engine rebuild, drilled fenders and bumper, couldn't get a list of flaws. Add a few extra thousand and some patience, and you could land a RHD 20V AE86...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> This. I feel like it is prime time for someone to start up a new BaT-like site that goes back to being about cars the masses can generally afford. I don't even bother looking on there much anymore because there is literally nothing I could dream of bidding on. Except maybe that Fox wagon from a few weeks ago.




33 cars last week *SOLD* on the site for under $10,000. How much cheaper do you want?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-toyota-corolla-im/


i cant believe this sold


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Harv said:


> 33 cars last week *SOLD* on the site for under $10,000. How much cheaper do you want?


33 out of how many cars being auctioned? I don't have the numbers but I'd be willing to bet that is a small percentage of total auctions. Maybe my perspective is tainted by the cars being posted in here, but I haven't seen a lot of cars the average Joe can afford when I get sucked into the site and start checking out auctions. 

When I think of the term "bring a trailer" I think an open flatbed towed by a pickup - not an enclosed auto carrier.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

freedo84gti said:


> i cant believe this sold


Yeah, there is no way you can build a car like that for even 1.5x the cost it sold for.

Amazing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> 33 out of how many cars being auctioned? I don't have the numbers but I'd be willing to bet that is a small percentage of total auctions. Maybe my perspective is tainted by the cars being posted in here, but I haven't seen a lot of cars the average Joe can afford when I get sucked into the site and start checking out auctions.
> 
> When I think of the term "bring a trailer" I think an open flatbed towed by a pickup - not an enclosed auto carrier.


Looks like they have about 200 auctions over the last 7 days. 

I agree that lots of the cars stretch the "bring a trailer" website name. Many of these cars could just be driven home and don't need a flatbed towed by a pickup or an enclosed auto carrier. Often the only thing that makes a car slightly unique versus a Craigslist car is that it is a manual rather than an automatic, or perhaps the mileage is on the low side.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Another cool vintage racer up for grabs. Car was advertised in 2018 for sale, but never moved. So now for the auction. 1972 Royale RP17, 1 of 3 made, 4-cyl Cosworth engine that makes 292 HP at 9200 RPM and runs lap times to embarrass most V8s.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-royale-racecar-royale-rp-17-racecar/


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

$50K!! 

There are a lot of weird things about this car though, only 91 miles since 2006? This is definitely going to be a big price driver for the S2000 market, which is already inflating currently. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-honda-s2000-4/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

forewheel said:


> $50K!!
> 
> There are a lot of weird things about this car though, only 91 miles since 2006? This is definitely going to be a big price driver for the S2000 market, which is already inflating currently.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-honda-s2000-4/


There's nothing weird about it. It's one of the many 2000 and 2009 s2000s that honda dealers kept for their own collections. Supposedly it went from one dealer to another, then to graham rahal, who sold it to the dealer that listed it on BAT. It's still on MSO. I guess graham feels it is redundant after getting the 2000 recently.


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

MAC said:


> There's nothing weird about it. It's one of the many 2000 and 2009 s2000s that honda dealers kept for their own collections. Supposedly it went from one dealer to another, then to graham rahal, who sold it to the dealer that listed it on BAT. It's still on MSO. I guess graham feels it is redundant after getting the 2000 recently.


I just think it's weird to "collect" such a drivers car like this. I fully understand the cult following on these as I was in the hunt for one when I bought the NC. It would be different if it was a Ferrari or something similar, but honestly, what does the buyer of this car do with it? I'm guessing it will forever be a garage queen the rest of it's life which would be a shame.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

How has someone not posted this?!?










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-21/

The nicest looking Golf generation, in the ultimate spec, in brand new condition. Spectacular!


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

forewheel said:


> I just think it's weird to "collect" such a drivers car like this. I fully understand the cult following on these as I was in the hunt for one when I bought the NC. It would be different if it was a Ferrari or something similar, but honestly, what does the buyer of this car do with it? I'm guessing it will forever be a garage queen the rest of it's life which would be a shame.


I agree with your sentiments, but I also agree with the counter-argument which is pretty nicely summed up in a comment on the 1987 Grand National with only 27 miles:



> *Jaxter wrote:*
> 
> This car is fantastic. A large number of cars are squirreled away every year and God bless those that do this as it allows later generations to experience some special cars from previous eras as they were when new. I was just commenting on it not being a route to fortune. Back when these were new my boss bought one and could not stop talking about it. He drove the wheels off of it. These were quite bold for their time.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-buick-grand-national-17/


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-m3-15/



> Diamantschwarz Metallic (Diamond Black, 181) paint is accented by BMW Motorsport stripes stretching diagonally from the left front to the right rear. The car was reportedly block sanded and clear coated following application of the stripes under previous ownership. _*The stripes extend across one of the wiper arms and the blue vinyl interferes with the movement of the wipers, which have accordingly been disconnected.*_ The Carfax report notes no accidents or other damage. Photos showing multiple VIN tags are presented in the gallery below.


The comments about stripes and nonfunctioning wipers are hilarious. Found in the seller's explanation:



> Yeah, SoCal you don’t really have a need for wipers and I was honestly surprised they took the time to wrap the one wiper arm (attention to detail I suppose), but the wrap is also under the movement of the wiper blade arm and to avoid issues with the vinyl showing signs of wear the wipers were disconnected. And yes the vinyl was applied, car was block sanded, clear coated and block sanded again so the paint and stripes are smooth to the touch.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

KrisA said:


> How has someone not posted this?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see such a fine example. Thanks for posting it. :beer::beer:

I'm curious to see if demand for the R32 will lessen depreciation for my TT, which has the same motor and transmission but with better suspension and less weight (200 lbs IIRC).


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

StressStrain said:


> The comments about stripes and nonfunctioning wipers are hilarious. Found in the seller's explanation:


Sooooo. Wouldn’t it have been easier to put a shorter blade on it? :laugh:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

KrisA said:


> How has someone not posted this?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

We talking 30k for that r32?

Market is strong for that model.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

MAC said:


> There's nothing weird about it. It's one of the many 2000 and 2009 s2000s that honda dealers kept for their own collections. Supposedly it went from one dealer to another, then to graham rahal, who sold it to the dealer that listed it on BAT. It's still on MSO. I guess graham feels it is redundant after getting the 2000 recently.


I know this topic well. I own a 2007 S2K and am friends with my sales guy at the dealer, same guy that sold me an Oddy in late 2000, the S2K, another Oddy and a Pilot and has been there for 23 years. According to him, for some dealership owners, they did not keep and store because they thought it would be a classic or valuable in ~10 yrs as much as they couldn't give 'em away in 2009/10. There were 2 brand new at that dealer that sat in the showroom taking up space (the showroom there can only accommodate 4-5 cars) for a full 2-3 years after they arrived there, and this is a Rick Hendrick owned dealership. Rick has his own personal car warehouse with 100+ cars and kept one for himself...more just because it wouldn't sell vs. caring about a future classic. He's got enough of those. He's not going to push out a '67 427 tri-power numbers matching conv over one of these 10 yrs ago.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

KrisA said:


> How has someone not posted this?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except it's in the most boring color it was available in.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

oidoglr said:


> Except it's in the most boring color it was available in.


If it was tornado red, the clearcoat would have been peeling off even if it never saw sunlight :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Aw614 said:


> If it was tornado red, the clearcoat would have been peeling off even if it never saw sunlight :laugh:


It would be Tornado Pink now!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Aw614 said:


> If it was tornado red, the clearcoat would have been peeling off even if it never saw sunlight :laugh:


I bought my MkIV Jetta in 2007, car had 55,xxx miles on it at that time. When I sold it in 2011 there was quite a bit of peel starting, but it wasn't bad enough to prevent a sale yet. 

I've recently looked up the Carfax, it's still on the road. I can only imagine what it looks like now. :laugh: :laugh:

Tornado Red sure was pretty when it was clean.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

KrisA said:


> 9k mile MkIV R32:


Wow. That's awesome :thumbup::heart:


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Another cool vintage racer up for grabs. Car was advertised in 2018 for sale, but never moved. So now for the auction. 1972 Royale RP17, 1 of 3 made, 4-cyl Cosworth engine that makes 292 HP at 9200 RPM and runs lap times to embarrass most V8s.


Got my fingers crossed for ya, looking forward to watching along and living vicariously through you, yet again :wave:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Same friend who was interested in a V12 Vantage sent me a link to the one that just ended today. Said he was in contact with the owner but I don't think he actually bid on it.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-aston-martin-v12-vantage-5/


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

My car is up:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-318is-46/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

hexagone said:


> My car is up:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-318is-46/


:thumbup:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Cabin Pics said:


> I bought my MkIV Jetta in 2007, car had 55,xxx miles on it at that time. When I sold it in 2011 there was quite a bit of peel starting, but it wasn't bad enough to prevent a sale yet.
> 
> I've recently looked up the Carfax, it's still on the road. I can only imagine what it looks like now.
> 
> Tornado Red sure was pretty when it was clean.


Why red fades the fastest of any colours (former tornado red owner)

https://www.sciencelearn.org.nz/resources/47-colours-of-light

For example, a red shirt looks red because the dye molecules in the fabric have absorbed the wavelengths of light from the violet/blue end of the spectrum. Red light is the only light that is reflected from the shirt.

Red pigments absorb all wavelengths EXCEPT the lowest energy red wavelength. SO they fade the FASTEST of any spectrum of colour.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

philf1fan2 said:


> Why red fades the fastest of any colours (former tornado red owner)
> 
> https://www.sciencelearn.org.nz/resources/47-colours-of-light
> 
> ...


That would also explain why it's one of the most expensive colors to paint. Buddy that does body work was going through the difference in cost with me between red paint and others, it was crazy.

When I fixed up the wife's Sonic before we sold it I only paid for materials, which included the dark red paint. It was hilarious how expensive it was.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

hexagone said:


> My car is up:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-318is-46/


Cool to see this. :thumbup:

Keep us posted on the BaT sales experience. I'm not selling or buying anything there so I am looking to experience this voyeuristic-ly through you. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

$138 and 54 minutes to go. Looks awesome in black.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ferrari-512-tr-5/

Classiche-Certified 1993 Ferrari 512 TR


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

andlf said:


> $138 and 54 minutes to go. Looks awesome in black.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ferrari-512-tr-5/
> 
> Classiche-Certified 1993 Ferrari 512 TR


$141k final, so nice


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> $141k final, so nice


Yep, rare in black!


----------



## nick soapdish (May 20, 2013)

This one is in the home stretch and relevant to my strange, wagon-y interests.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-cadillac-cts-v-wagon-12/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

nick soapdish said:


> This one is in the home stretch and relevant to my strange, wagon-y interests.


Rare 6-speed manual, how cool is that?!?


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Rare 6-speed manual, how cool is that?!?


1 of 4 2012 CTS-V Wagons with a 6spd and sunroof delete, in red... 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwyLksrt7qO5NzdHMDBQUGtOMFk/view


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

andlf said:


> $138 and 54 minutes to go. Looks awesome in black.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ferrari-512-tr-5/
> 
> Classiche-Certified 1993 Ferrari 512 TR


I have the weirdest boner right now. Looks just so perfect in black, which most Ferraris do not.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

forewheel said:


> I have the weirdest boner right now. Looks just so perfect in black, which most Ferraris do not.


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

The 512TR is pretty much the perfect facelift. The details that were changed made the Testarossa instantly looked dated.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

nick soapdish said:


> This one is in the home stretch and relevant to my strange, wagon-y interests.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-cadillac-cts-v-wagon-12/


F*ck. These are so damn cool.

I don't think I could do that red though. It would have to be white or black, I can rock a Cadillac, but I don't think I can rock a Cadillac in an official Cadillac color.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

KrisA said:


> How has someone not posted this?!?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-21/
> 
> The nicest looking Golf generation, in the ultimate spec, in brand new condition. Spectacular!


That R32 is minty :heart:

The GTC Viper that was listed today looks insane, I'm digging the exterior color, already bid up to $85k on the first day
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-dodge-viper-acr/










I have new love affair with these old school Volvo's, so pretty and relatively affordable. A motor swap with 180-200 HP, 5 speed and suspension upgrades would be a dream weekend canyon carver
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-volvo-1800e-8/


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> I don't think I could do that red though. It would have to be white or black, I can rock a Cadillac, but I don't think I can rock a Cadillac in an official Cadillac color.


We have a white 2012 CTS Wagon (not a V though) in what Cadillac call "diamond tri coat" it's an awesome color, sort of a pearlescent white, in certain light it has an almost blue tint to it.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

forewheel said:


> I have the weirdest boner right now. Looks just so perfect in black, which most Ferraris do not.


I had one too until I read through the maint/repair receipts. 

I know they are expensive to own, but dayum.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

RS200! 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-ford-rs200-2/


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Harv said:


> RS200!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-ford-rs200-2/


Came here to post this. Over under on what this goes for? I'm guessing $350k range?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Nealric said:


> Came here to post this. Over under on what this goes for? I'm guessing $350k range?


I think these are in the 250-300 range.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Harv said:


> I think these are in the 250-300 range.


But we are talking BAT prices and not real prices.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> But we are talking BAT prices and not real prices.


1 year ago. 210k

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-ford-rs200/


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Harv said:


> 1 year ago. 210k
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-ford-rs200/


Cheaper than I would have thought. Still, kind of neat that you could drive around in one of these and most of the general public would probably think you are in some old POS economy car.


----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)

Harv said:


> 1 year ago. 210k
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-ford-rs200/


Reserve not met on that one.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Just a couple of guys tossing around 350k on a Thursday afternoon. Sold for $363,000 plus $5,000 to BAT.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-ferrari-dino/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Harv said:


>


Were these wheels shared with the Lotus Esprit? They look really familiar.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Harv said:


> Just a couple of guys tossing around 350k on a Thursday afternoon. Sold for $363,000 plus $5,000 to BAT.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-ferrari-dino/


The opening bids were hilarious. One of the first bidders clearly had no idea about the market for the Dino. They were mad when the bids went up to $100k the first day.

Also, $44k for that cherry R32. That feels like a defining moment for that car. File that one under "yet another reason I regret having bought a MK5 instead of a MK4 R32."


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

oidoglr said:


> Also, $44k for that cherry R32. That feels like a defining moment for that car. File that one under "yet another reason I regret having bought a MK5 instead of a MK4 R32."


x2. In 2012 I needed a newer car so I debated between a used car in which reliability was a gamble but I loved since it was released since it spoke to my heart, versus a new car in which reliability was more assured and it spoke to my brain. Do you want to know which car I'm still in love with seven years later? And do you know which car held its value? I'll give you a hint, it's not the one I bought. I'm never buying with my brain again.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, my favorite fox body IS the '93 Cobra. I'd :heart: to have this.
I dailied a '90 GT manual for over 10 years & it was the most dependable car I ever owned, but $40k for a fox body is :screwy: and there's still 9 hours to go. :laugh:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-mustang-svt-cobra-3/

10k-Mile 1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra



> Location: Derry, New Hampshire 03038
> Chassis: 1FACP42D8PF154579
> 10k Miles Shown
> 302ci Windsor V8
> ...


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

andlf said:


> Don't get me wrong, my favorite fox body IS the '93 Cobra.
> I dailied a '90 GT manual for over 10 years & it was the most dependable car I ever owned, but $40k for a fox body is :screwy: and there's still 9 hours to go. :laugh:


Agreed... BAT has a lot of insane auction results these days. If I ever need to sell the 993 I'm going to put it on BAT. :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

KingUnderpants said:


> Agreed... BAT has a lot of insane auction results these days. If I ever need to sell the 993 I'm going to put it on BAT. :laugh:


That's a good idea! :thumbup::beer::laugh:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

DonPatrizio said:


> x2. In 2012 I needed a newer car so I debated between a used car in which reliability was a gamble but I loved since it was released since it spoke to my heart, versus a new car in which reliability was more assured and it spoke to my brain. Do you want to know which car I'm still in love with seven years later? And do you know which car held its value? I'll give you a hint, it's not the one I bought. I'm never buying with my brain again.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I feel your pain.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

DonPatrizio said:


> x2. In 2012 I needed a newer car so I debated between a used car in which reliability was a gamble but I loved since it was released since it spoke to my heart, versus a new car in which reliability was more assured and it spoke to my brain. Do you want to know which car I'm still in love with seven years later? And do you know which car held its value? I'll give you a hint, it's not the one I bought. I'm never buying with my brain again.


That means you were looking at a Jeep, Tacoma, or WRX?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> The opening bids were hilarious. One of the first bidders clearly had no idea about the market for the Dino. They were mad when the bids went up to $100k the first day.


I don't understand how anyone could be mad getting outbid on the first day of a 6 day auction or be surprised that these cars are mid-six-figures now. Then again I just saw a thread on another forum where the OP just learned about the giant time sink that is BaT and his opinion on pricing of every car he shared was clearly stuck in 2003. Some people are funny like that. 

It's not hard to become moderately educated. Read SCM, visit FChat, look at BaT historical results along with every major auction house, take a look at price guides like Hagerty or Hemmings. Talk to a few owners. Get a reasonably good portrayal of market conditions. Where the real expertise comes is in knowing all that data and then making informed decisions about pricing, strategy, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

KingUnderpants said:


> Agreed... BAT has a lot of insane auction results these days. If I ever need to sell the 993 I'm going to put it on BAT. :laugh:


Seriously.

Probably selling the 911SC soon and you know where it's going to get listed...


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Speaking of the total insanity of BAT:










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-porsche-911-carrera-37/

An 88 basic 911, currently bid to more than a well optioned new 911 because a Japanese tuner bolted on some fender flares?!? :sly:

Perhaps I just don't know all the amazing history behind this tuner and why the things he touches turn to gold. I get Singer, if I had way too much money I'd be on the list, that could be because The Catherine Wheel was my favourite band in the 90's though.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll take the RWB instead of the Martini liveried 964 that went for $80k+ last week.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

KrisA said:


> Speaking of the total insanity of BAT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not my style, but there are those that think RWB is very special. The headlights, flares, and backdating aren't how i'd spend my money, but I assume someone will like it.

From what i've seen in pictures, never seen one in person, the mods are all installed with great effort and attention to detail, it's not just some dude throwing parts at the car. The guy clearly knows what he's doing and how to massage the cars into his end-goal.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

freedomgli said:


> I don't understand how anyone could be mad getting outbid on the first day of a 6 day auction or be surprised that these cars are mid-six-figures now. Then again I just saw a thread on another forum where the OP just learned about the giant time sink that is BaT and his opinion on pricing of every car he shared was clearly stuck in 2003. Some people are funny like that.
> 
> It's not hard to become moderately educated. Read SCM, visit FChat, look at BaT historical results along with every major auction house, take a look at price guides like Hagerty or Hemmings. Talk to a few owners. Get a reasonably good portrayal of market conditions. Where the real expertise comes is in knowing all that data and then making informed decisions about pricing, strategy, etc.


There really is no excuse to be clueless these days with so many resources available yet people are and aren't the least bit shy about letting others know it.

People on reddit claimed that anyone who paid over $10k for this would be an idiot, then it sold for $14250.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-toyota-4runner-v6-4x4-3/


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

KrisA said:


> Speaking of the total insanity of BAT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


335 rear tires with 217 horsepower. Built to be parked hard. :facepalm:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: 5k-Mile 1992 Dodge Stealth R/T Turbo

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-dodge-stealth-8/





















> ocation: Plainview, New York 11803
> Chassis: JB3XE74C9NY043937
> 4,500 Miles Shown
> Twin-Turbocharged 3.0L V6
> ...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice car other than the rust.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Sonderwunsch said:


> 335 rear tires with 217 horsepower. Built to be parked hard. :facepalm:


I feel like I'm taking crazy pills when I get downvoted to hell for even questioning whether the motor was upgraded when these come up on Reddit.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

BRG on Tan and SWB. :thumbup: 

7k-Mile 2016 Jaguar F-Type R Coupe

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2016-jaguar-f-type-5/











> Location: Houston, Texas 77057
> Chassis: SAJWJ6DL5GMK29339
> 7k Miles
> Supercharged 5.0L V8
> ...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

andlf said:


> BRG on Tan and SWB. :thumbup:


that pic looks like a cartoon


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

andlf said:


> No Reserve: 5k-Mile 1992 Dodge Stealth R/T Turbo
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-dodge-stealth-8/


Ohhhhh, a supercar!


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

oidoglr said:


> I feel like I'm taking crazy pills when I get downvoted to hell for even questioning whether the motor was upgraded when these come up on Reddit.


I lurk on Reddit daily but not much on the car subreddits. But when I do, I come across a good amount of crazy talk with some useful posts sprinkled in.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

kiznarsh said:


> I lurk on Reddit daily but not much on the car subreddits. But when I do, I come across a good amount of crazy talk with some useful posts sprinkled in.


So it is like the MKIV forum?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> So it is like the MKIV forum?


Word.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> that pic looks like a cartoon


:laugh: I was just goofin' around.



Cabin Pics said:


> Ohhhhh, a supercar!


An Americanized Peruvian supercar!


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

A.Wilder said:


> From what i've seen in pictures, never seen one in person, the mods are all installed with great effort and attention to detail, it's not just some dude throwing parts at the car.


You've never watched videos of Nakai San working, have you? That dude does not give a flying F, just rips and tears into everything. It's up the the body/ paint guys to make it all look good in the end. Not trying to discredit the guy, but my god is he barbaric.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah RWB is way overhyped. Not worth the money IMO for some fiberglass RSR inspired bodywork and fitment of aftermarket wheels and suspension made by other manufacturers.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> You've never watched videos of Nakai San working, have you? That dude does not give a flying F, just rips and tears into everything. It's up the the body/ paint guys to make it all look good in the end. Not trying to discredit the guy, but my god is he barbaric.


Actually the body and paint guys have the cars done BEFORE Nakai arrives to chop up fenders/quarters. Everything is painted by the time he arrives and he cuts into freshly painted cars, so he actually does a very good finishing job considering nothing gets repainted afterwards :laugh::laugh:


----------



## VRado6 (Nov 30, 1999)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> You've never watched videos of Nakai San working, have you? That dude does not give a flying F, just rips and tears into everything. It's up the the body/ paint guys to make it all look good in the end. Not trying to discredit the guy, but my god is he barbaric.


I've seen him work in person as he built a car in our shop. While yes, the factory fenders are cut, his attention to detail is pretty astounding when he's doing his install. Everything he cuts is templated and when he's installing the fenders and bumpers, he's millimeter precise. At no point when he was working on the car did I see him "not give a flying F".


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-audi-r8-9/

Brown on brown on brown on brown on brown and a Manuel. Seller needs to cut to the front of the line to get his TCL badge.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I love RWB cars, or at least quite a few of them, but I cant understand paying more for one thats already built than it would cost you to build one to your liking. Thats a 40k car with 40k worth of mods thats bid up to 115k. 
Well, as already said, at least the buyer won't **** up as bad as the buyer of the black martini 964.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Show me a basic 964 for $40k.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

A.Wilder said:


> From what i've seen in pictures, never seen one in person, the mods are all installed with great effort and attention to detail, it's not just some dude throwing parts at the car.


Is that what you call cutting the fenders out with a sawzall and using drywall screws to secure the flares? Those cars are hack jobs.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

thegave said:


> Show me a basic 964 for $40k.


That's what I want too, but a "basic" 964 is the one that is in highest demand. E.g. C2 manual, minimal options, no sunroof, etc. Something with reasonable mileage (<100k miles) in very good, original condition and service history is easily $50k+ these days.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

whalemingo said:


> Is that what you call cutting the fenders out with a sawzall and using drywall screws to secure the flares? Those cars are hack jobs.


Aktchually if you read everything you edited out...



A.Wilder said:


> It's not my style, but there are those that think RWB is very special. The headlights, flares, and backdating aren't how i'd spend my money, but I assume someone will like it.
> 
> The guy clearly knows what he's doing and how to massage the cars into *his end-goal*.


Doing-it-not-your-style doesn't mean it's a hack job. How else should he cut the fenders out? :screwy:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

A.Wilder said:


> Aktchually if you read everything you edited out...
> 
> 
> 
> Doing-it-not-your-style doesn't mean it's a hack job. How else should he cut the fenders out? :screwy:


Typically all body mods and fabrication would be completed _before_ the car is painted. Hacking into a freshly painted fender and dropping a flare over the cut then breaking the finish repeatedly with fasteners to install the flare isn't really the right way to do it. But I suppose if you bring enough caulk with you it won't show up on Instagram.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> Doing-it-not-your-style doesn't mean it's a hack job. How else should he cut the fenders out? :screwy:


Well if you subscribe to the YOLO who cares about tomorrow today is race day mentality then his methods are fine. But it's not my preferred method. To be fair, his use of a pneumatic powered reciprocating "air body saw" is fine and can yield good results when used properly. Just make sure you're using the right blades and technique. These "air body saws" have a very short stroke, very fast reciprocating rate, low torque and a panel guide so they're much less likely to distort the panel as they cut. I would never advocate using a regular Sawzall as is commonly used in the construction trades. That's a good way to destroy a car. A power shear or power nibbler would also work well in this application depending on the car, the skill of the fabricator, etc.

What bothers is how he doesn't appear to properly treat all the bare sheet metal he exposed when making his cuts so that the car doesn't rust. I'd be treating every cut edge with the appropriate epoxy sealers/primers/paints. I'm not a paint guy but I do know that this stuff can be bad for your health and following the manufacturer's directions is critical. So professional products (like PPG DP90) and professional application go a long way here. Where double layer panels are cut does he weld them? Seal them? Does he account for water drainage? 

It looks like he bolts his fenders on using black andodized aluminum hex drive rounded (button) head machine screws and steel zinc coated nuts on the back side of the panel. The sheet metal screws are just a temporary fastener to hold the fiberglass piece while he determines final position. I'd rather use rivnuts instead. Yes it requires a bigger hole be drilled into the existing fender but they're much less fiddly than regular hex nuts. I don't like his use of black silicone caulk. It does not lend itself to easy maintenance or repair. Instead I'd use rubber welting trim gasket. You know, like how Porsche, Toyota, Jeep and other professionals do it. 

https://frontstreet.media/2016/04/25/performance-art-akira-nakai-builds-the-rauh-welt-experience/


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> Well if you subscribe to the YOLO who cares about tomorrow today is race day mentality then his methods are fine. But it's not my preferred method. To be fair, his use of a pneumatic powered reciprocating "air body saw" is fine and can yield good results when used properly. Just make sure you're using the right blades and technique. These "air body saws" have a very short stroke, very fast reciprocating rate, low torque and a panel guide so they're much less likely to distort the panel as they cut. I would never advocate using a regular Sawzall as is commonly used in the construction trades. That's a good way to destroy a car. A power shear or power nibbler would also work well in this application depending on the car, the skill of the fabricator, etc.
> 
> What bothers is how he doesn't appear to properly treat all the bare sheet metal he exposed when making his cuts so that the car doesn't rust. I'd be treating every cut edge with the appropriate epoxy sealers/primers/paints. I'm not a paint guy but I do know that this stuff can be bad for your health and following the manufacturer's directions is critical. So professional products (like PPG DP90) and professional application go a long way here. Where double layer panels are cut does he weld them? Seal them? Does he account for water drainage?
> 
> ...


his process is well documented, if you don't like it, don't buy it is all i'm saying. In the end, he is paid for a service, he doesn't own all these cars, he doesn't do engine mods (AFAIK) and it's the owner's choice to have him mod their cars. I appreciate the aesthetic of the cars even if most of them lack the HP/TQ to match their looks. The one on BaT, imo, is hideous. i don't think the back dating works with the fender treatment/wheels/lights/duckbill.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> his process is well documented, if you don't like it, don't buy it is all i'm saying.


And all I’m saying is that he’s overhyped and overpriced. But he’s got the magic sauce that some rich customers like. Good for him. I have higher standards is all.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

A.Wilder said:


> From what i've seen in pictures, never seen one in person, the mods are all installed with great effort and attention to detail, it's not just some dude throwing parts at the car. The guy clearly knows what he's doing and how to massage the cars into his end-goal.


HA HA! Not trying to pick on you, but OMG, that is the funniest slam I've ever heard. It's even funnier if you didn't know how "fiberglass San" hacks off body panels and uses sheet metal screws to attach the new skins. I think the cars look alright, but wow. This is not an artist operating with great care and high build quality.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

This might possibly be the GOAT wagon. Really wish I was in a position to bid.

S62-Powered 2003 BMW 540i Touring M Sport 6-Speed
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-bmw-m5-wagon-touring-conversion/


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Bare McLaren chassis. 

If I had a big house, this would be my indoor sculpture. There's so much amazing tech here: composite tub, extruded aluminum, forged aluminum, suspension wizardry, etc. :thumbup:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-mclaren-mp4-12c-7/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> This might possibly be the GOAT wagon. Really wish I was in a position to bid.
> 
> S62-Powered 2003 BMW 540i Touring M Sport 6-Speed
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-bmw-m5-wagon-touring-conversion/


GOAT is not a claim to be taken lightly. I’d like to see a poll of this car vs RVAE34’s old LSx swapped E39 Touring. As much as I love the OEM+ aspect of the S62 swapped M5 wagons, I know which one would get my vote. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-bmw-528it/

https://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?1924588-E39-touring-project


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

oidoglr said:


> This might possibly be the GOAT wagon. Really wish I was in a position to bid.
> 
> S62-Powered 2003 BMW 540i Touring M Sport 6-Speed
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-bmw-m5-wagon-touring-conversion/


Holy Crap! I need that. I'm in no position at all to buy that, but jeez, its nice.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

StressStrain said:


> Bare McLaren chassis.


Rich man’s exoskeleton death kart! Would be cool to park this next to your other MP4-12C. Or use it as the basis of a bespoke supercar design.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> Rich man’s exoskeleton death kart! Would be cool to park this next to your other MP4-12C. Or use it as the basis of a bespoke supercar design.


Or build the ultimate sleeper! Put a Pacer body on it and chase people through the Tail of the Dragon. :laugh:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> GOAT is not a claim to be taken lightly. I’d like to see a poll of this car vs RVAE34’s old LSx swapped E39 Touring. As much as I love the OEM+ aspect of the S62 swapped M5 wagons, I know which one would get my vote.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-bmw-528it/
> 
> https://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?1924588-E39-touring-project


RVAE34 has been chiming in on the comments of this auction:



> Mar 1 at 8:11 AM
> RVAE34 1,760
> I have known the owner/seller for several years. Brian is a stand up guy and OCD just like me! I have seen and ridden in this car several times and it’s as nice if not nicer than the photos show. I am also familiar with the S62 donor for this car as I sold it to him with 50k miles.
> 
> ...


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

thegave said:


> Show me a basic 964 for $40k.


Why don't you show me a 1988 964 first.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-porsche-911-carrera-37/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

oidoglr said:


> This might possibly be the GOAT wagon. Really wish I was in a position to bid.
> 
> S62-Powered 2003 BMW 540i Touring M Sport 6-Speed
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-bmw-m5-wagon-touring-conversion/


This is truly wonderful.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

westopher said:


> Why don't you show me a 1988 964 first.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-porsche-911-carrera-37/


Whatever version of the 911 that is, I would be surprised to see an unmodified example for $40k.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1985 BMW M635CSi

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-bmw-m635csi-17/



> Location: Raleigh, North Carolina
> Chassis: WBAEE310801051650
> 89k Miles Shown
> 3.5L M88 Inline-Six
> ...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

andlf said:


> 1985 BMW M635CSi
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-bmw-m635csi-17/


I really want another E24 again. But I also want a lot of other stuff, too. Prices seem to be all over the place. I like the Euro bumpers more than the later World bumpers. I'm guessing this one will go between $35k and $45k but I could be wrong.

https://bringatrailer.com/bmw/e24/


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

The want is so strong here. Flatnose + 16v is the perfect 900, IMO. I miss my 83 Turbo probably more than any other car I've owned, M5 and 911 included. So much character...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-saab-900-4/


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> This is truly wonderful.


It inspired me to pick up a Powerball ticket on the way into work this morning. A guy can dream.:snowcool:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Cr4shT3st said:


> The want is so strong here. Flatnose + 16v is the perfect 900, IMO. I miss my 83 Turbo probably more than any other car I've owned, M5 and 911 included. So much character...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-saab-900-4/


:heart:
Love it!

Getting much harder to find these nowadays.

From 1991-2018 I ran one of these exclusively, had 3 of them: 1986 900t, then an 88 SPG, then another 86 900t.

The last 86 is currently sitting in my driveway with a blown gearbox. Although I had a spare 5spd I decided just to get a newer car as I had been Saab'd out for so long, plus it had gotten pretty ratty over the years due to unwarranted neglect on my part.

It'll more than likely be going to the crusher here pretty soon unless somebody decides to take it on as a project.

I have a huge stash of spares and literature that I've collected over the years --- some rare stuff such as 2 900 EMS manual steering racks, '79 900t "chillcast" 4spd gearbox, factory Sport & Rally skidplate, factory underseat trash bin, factory metal a/c delete panel, Jorgen Eriksson short shifter, Speedparts Sweden headers, Abbott Racing stainless exhaust etc etc

If interested in looking, here's a partial album of some of the junk:

https://imgur.com/a/zsGi49x

.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

That 900 is a great little car to drive. A bunch of miles and flaws, so run it. Curious to see where it ends.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> :heart:
> Love it!
> 
> Getting much harder to find these nowadays.
> ...


If it's the car at the end of that album; that would be a crime imo. Someone will take it on, I'm sure. 

Say... where are you located?


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

The Igneous Faction said:


> If it's the car at the end of that album; that would be a crime imo. Someone will take it on, I'm sure.
> 
> Say... where are you located?


Agreed it would be a crime.

A shame that I lack the time, money or motivation, although I have dreamed about getting it resto'd back up for use as an offroad driver in a sort of rally spec, it's just not viable for me at this time.

I'm located in NW Georgia, about an hour north of Atlanta.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

More Saab!










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-saab-900-turbo-convertible-4/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Ford RS200 just sold for $280k :thumbup:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

The Igneous Faction said:


> If it's the car at the end of that album; that would be a crime imo. Someone will take it on, I'm sure.
> 
> Say... where are you located?


With a c900 it's all about the gearbox. Availability is limited.

I just passed on a smoking deal for a good '93 turbo hatchback because reverse gear is wasted.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

masa8888 said:


> Ford RS200 just sold for $280k :thumbup:


That's the perfect amount of money...


...to make 100% certain that car never sees the road or dirt ever again.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> With a c900 it's all about the gearbox. Availability is limited.
> 
> I just passed on a smoking deal for a good '93 turbo hatchback because reverse gear is wasted.


Sad but true. The gearboxes are not as robust as one would like (I don't want to say weak but others might). Good used spares are in short supply. Repairing/ upgrading the existing gearbox is cost prohibitive, as is adapting an alternative or remanufacturing a suitable replacement that is stronger and addresses all of the inherent weaknesses of the original. If the cars were worth $500k there would be a gearbox solution. But they're not. So there isn't.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

turbo_nine said:


> With a c900 it's all about the gearbox. Availability is limited.
> 
> I just passed on a smoking deal for a good '93 turbo hatchback because reverse gear is wasted.





freedomgli said:


> Sad but true. The gearboxes are not as robust as one would like (I don't want to say weak but others might). Good used spares are in short supply. Repairing/ upgrading the existing gearbox is cost prohibitive, as is adapting an alternative or remanufacturing a suitable replacement that is stronger and addresses all of the inherent weaknesses of the original. If the cars were worth $500k there would be a gearbox solution. But they're not. So there isn't.


So true. 
A very convoluted arrangement the design was.

Super easy to change a clutch tho! I'll never forget when a neighbor peeked in one time I had the hood up, he said:
_"They put the dang motor in there backwards!"_
LOL

When running big boost the torque steer is atrocious also.

I was amazed when I drove a 9000 Aero at how they had minimized that from the c900, but I still prefer the inline slant 4 layout of the older lump just 'cause nostalgia 'n all,
plus it's so damn easy to work on.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

thegave said:


> Whatever version of the 911 that is, I would be surprised to see an unmodified example for $40k.


Yeah, not an '88 because that has the G50 gearbox, but quite a lot of other unmodified G-body cars get bought and sold for around $40k these days.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-porsche-911-13/
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-porsche-911-carrera-15/
https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...akeCode1=POR&modelCode1=911&clickType=listing
https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...akeCode1=POR&modelCode1=911&clickType=listing
https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...akeCode1=POR&modelCode1=911&clickType=listing
https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...akeCode1=POR&modelCode1=911&clickType=listing
Non G50
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-porsche-911-carrera-33/
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-porsche-911-carrera-35/
They aren't all creampuffs. But they don't need to be when you are buying new wheels, repainting, cutting the fenders off, retiming the interior, etc, etc.
To be clear I think its a cool car still, but I'm just doing the math. Even if I'm WAY off, paying the same amount to buy the car instead of building it seems to negate the whole point of Nakai-San building your car.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: 40k-Mile 1988 Chrysler Conquest TSi 5-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-chrysler-conquest-3/



> Seller: RWAuto
> Location: Snohomish, Washington 98290
> Chassis: JJ3CC54N0JZ018369
> 40k Indicated Miles
> ...


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

westopher said:


> They aren't all creampuffs. But they don't need to be when you are buying new wheels, repainting, cutting the fenders off, retiming the interior, etc, etc.
> To be clear I think its a cool car still, but I'm just doing the math. Even if I'm WAY off, paying the same amount to buy the car instead of building it seems to negate the whole point of Nakai-San building your car.


Some people need to have things NOW and that would be the motivating factor to buy one already done, as there's something like a 2 year waiting list to have your own RWB done by Nakai at this point


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

tbvvw said:


> That's the perfect amount of money...
> 
> 
> ...to make 100% certain that car never sees the road or dirt ever again.


A comment from the winning bidder.



> Oh and by the way, this car will absolutely get driven. 😈


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

oidoglr said:


> This might possibly be the GOAT wagon. Really wish I was in a position to bid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for $72,000 plus $3,600 to BAT.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> Sold for $72,000 plus $3,600 to BAT.


I just came to this thread to look at that.

Incredible.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Sometimes, people do get a steal on BaT.

991.2 GT3 w/manual, PTS (Slate Grey), carbon fiber buckets and only 700 miles sold for $155k.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2018-porsche-gt3-11/


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

andlf said:


> No Reserve: 40k-Mile 1988 Chrysler Conquest TSi 5-Speed
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-chrysler-conquest-3/


That thing is in *pristine *condition. Wow. So 80s, love it.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

The Igneous Faction said:


> If it's the car at the end of that album; that would be a crime imo. Someone will take it on, I'm sure.
> 
> Say... where are you located?


Right, she does look like a beaut! Tenant has an 85 that needs a wiring harness but has a good motor and gear box with 300k miles. 




masa8888 said:


> Sometimes, people do get a steal on BaT.
> 
> 991.2 GT3 w/manual, PTS (Slate Grey), carbon fiber buckets and only 700 miles sold for $155k.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2018-porsche-gt3-11/


Damn that is a deal, there are a lot of 991.2 GT3's, think more than 996 and 997 production combined.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

masa8888 said:


> Sometimes, people do get a steal on BaT.
> 
> 991.2 GT3 w/manual, PTS (Slate Grey), carbon fiber buckets and only 700 miles sold for $155k.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2018-porsche-gt3-11/


Woof. Probably sold for a deal because that color is not a flattering one.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

oidoglr said:


> Woof. Probably sold for a deal because that color is not a flattering one.


I think it's rather interesting. Nice to see a GT3 (or GT2) that isn't a bright color.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> I think it's rather interesting. Nice to see a GT3 (or GT2) that isn't a bright color.


I know I'm in the current minority, but non metallic greyscale colors do absolutely nothing for me. Nardo grey reminds me of all of the chalk painted ruined vintage furniture by mommy bloggers on Etsy and Pinterest.


----------



## Ryephile (Jun 2, 2006)

oidoglr said:


> I know I'm in the current minority, but non metallic greyscale colors do absolutely nothing for me. Nardo grey reminds me of all of the chalk painted ruined vintage furniture by mommy bloggers on Etsy and Pinterest.


I'm with you; solid grays are the definition of having no personality.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> I know I'm in the current minority, but non metallic greyscale colors do absolutely nothing for me. Nardo grey reminds me of all of the chalk painted ruined vintage furniture by mommy bloggers on Etsy and Pinterest.


Stay off Etsy and Pinterest. Problem solved. :laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Single owner, 240 HP clownshoe:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Three pedal E30 drop top... Only 59K miles.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

TJSwoboda said:


> Three pedal E30 drop top... Only 59K miles.



Single family owner, heated sport seats and LSD. :thumbup:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> Stay off Etsy and Pinterest. Problem solved. :laugh:


Yeah, but when you're looking for Mid Century furniture on CL, it inevitably pops up in that marketplace.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

This is bonkers.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2019-icon-autotype-icon-br-old-school-66/

Current Bid: $205,000


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

That's an Icon build, it's like Singer for old SUVs.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-mercedes-benz-sl500-34/

^^ That would make a great gift for my wife's 50th b-day! Hmmm.....


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet this will go for some big $$$, it's already at $50k and it just started. :laugh:

306-Mile 1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra R

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-mustang-svt-cobra-r-2/



> This Ford Mustang SVT Cobra R shows 306 miles and is #55 of 107 race-oriented factory specials produced for the 1993 model year. Purchased by its first owner from Bob Williams Ford in Wisconsin, the car was also owned by dealers in North Carolina and Chicago before being acquired in 2016 by the selling dealer, who has since kept it with a collection of other late-model performance Mustangs. Power is from an SVT-tuned 5.0L V8 paired with a strengthened T5 gearbox and a limited-slip differential, and the body is finished in Vibrant Red over Opal Grey cloth. The battery and starter are said to have been replaced, and the removed original components are included. This Cobra R is offered in Florida with a window sticker and other documentation, a clean Carfax report, and a Wisconsin title.
> 
> Location: Fort Myers, Florida 33967
> Chassis: 1FACP42D0PF169237
> ...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

tbvvw said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-mercedes-benz-sl500-34/
> 
> ^^ That would make a great gift for my wife's 50th b-day! Hmmm.....


Nice car for the price! :thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

This how much McLaren you can get for $40,000. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-mclaren-mp4-12c-7/


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Harv said:


> This how much McLaren you can get for $40,000.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-mclaren-mp4-12c-7/


Would be so great ot have as a display


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Harv said:


> This how much McLaren you can get for $40,000.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-mclaren-mp4-12c-7/


Gorgeous. Aluminum castings, aluminum extrusions, hydraulically linked suspension, carbon tub. :heart::heart:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

StressStrain said:


> Gorgeous. Aluminum castings, aluminum extrusions, hydraulically linked suspension, carbon tub. :heart::heart:


Here's that same chassis circa 2009/2010, when it appeared at Cars & Coffee Irvine during a TCL Meet-Up:



















I think this was one of the first public debuts for the MP4-12CSX-RX13-BVX-99:




























Our own Peloton25 was on hand, along with other TCLers:



















Holy crap, that was a decade ago!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Very cool Vad.


----------



## shimps1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wanted to chime in with an observation..... I ended up buying an E46 M3 from Wisconsin, 77k miles, Mystic Blue over Dove, and M6. Paid $14,300.

However, my observation is this car.










I went to look at it, since it is about 2 hrs from me. SMG, 16k more miles, but 3 years newer and subjectively better color combo. It sold for $14.5k.

I am amazed at that price. TBH, I think the buyer will be disappointed. Mechanically, it was sound, but cosmetically, it photographed much better than it really was. All wheels had clear coat peeling, and if I remember right 3 were curbed. It had significant swirl and scuff marks in the clear coat from the car cover. The seller was willing to take $10k cash, but I declined to make an offer. I would have paid $9,500 at most. Obviously, he made out like a bandit here.

I think the BaT tax is real, but this was nowhere near a $14.5k car. The seller was a BMW enthusiast, which is good, but I don't think the car presented well.

Oh well, I guess it bodes well for me, as long as I take care of mine.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

shimps1 said:


> I think the BaT tax is real, but this was nowhere near a $14.5k car. The seller was a BMW enthusiast, which is good, but I don't think the car presented well.
> 
> Oh well, I guess it bodes well for me, as long as I take care of mine.


Good info!

I bought a 330i zhp 6sp 4 dr from a local guy who only had it a year, but bought at a premium from EA. He wanted to pass that EA "tax" onto me and I balked, then called EA and had them tell me everything about the car (which they did). I came back with a slightly higher offer, got the car and have been very pleased for 4 yrs now with the mechanical soundness, which was taken care of at EA. 

I see a lot of cars on BaT that interest me enough to think seriously about a bid, but won't buy anything (over a certain yr / miles) that I cannot inspect and test drive in person.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Be still my beating heart!










Notchback 80's awesomeness!!!

I used to have an 87 notchback GT-S, red on black. I loved that car, so fun to drive, so fun to get loose in the rain. Mine was my daily driver through my university years so unfortunately it started with a bit of rust and ended with a lot of rust. I get the appeal of getting back into the car of your youth, but it's crazy for me to think that this thing could end up selling for nearly what I paid for my minty 2012 Cayman.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> 306-Mile 1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra R
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-mustang-svt-cobra-r-2/


$60.5k & 6 days to go.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

andlf said:


> $60.5k & 6 days to go.


Six digit Mustang?


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

KrisA said:


> Be still my beating heart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last AE86 went for $20k and that car didn't present as well as this one does. Will be interesting to see where it ends up. Should be well over $15k.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Would be so great ot have as a display


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

shimps1 said:


> I think the BaT tax is real,


I think the ''BaT tax'' is simply what buyers are willing to pay for the extra service they get from BaT. You aren't getting a hi-res photo gallery with 200+ pictures on Craigslist. You don't have a bunch of of experts (and sometimes not) chiming in the comment section on eBay pointing out certain things that need to be highlighted or to watch out for. You don't have a system that holds non-paying bidders accountable if they run after win an auction on eBay either. 

All this adds value to a transactions, and people will pay for that. Especially when dealing with cars that aren't going to be daily drivers.

You want a cheap car, go to Craigslist and or a used car lot that that gets their stuff from auctions. You want a new car, go to a dealer and play those games. You want a niche car, from an owner who has taken care of it and has all the info you need, BaT is your answer.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Low mileage '86 560SEC... But the instruments are in metric.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

shimps1 said:


> I think the BaT tax is real


Obviously it is real otherwise car dealers wouldn't be flipping cars on BAT.

Half of the car on there were previously on a classify somewhere. You can always do a VIN search in google before you bid. Granted most dealers also put in some effort to service/update the car but you are sometimes paying $5k more for a set of new tires and oil change.


----------



## shimps1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Harv said:


> I think the ''BaT tax'' is simply what buyers are willing to pay for the extra service they get from BaT. You aren't getting a hi-res photo gallery with 200+ pictures on Craigslist. You don't have a bunch of of experts (and sometimes not) chiming in the comment section on eBay pointing out certain things that need to be highlighted or to watch out for. You don't have a system that holds non-paying bidders accountable if they run after win an auction on eBay either.
> 
> All this adds value to a transactions, and people will pay for that. Especially when dealing with cars that aren't going to be daily drivers.
> 
> You want a cheap car, go to Craigslist and or a used car lot that that gets their stuff from auctions. You want a new car, go to a dealer and play those games. You want a niche car, from an owner who has taken care of it and has all the info you need, BaT is your answer.


My point was though, you are not necessarily getting what you think you are paying a premium for. That car I referenced in my post was at most at $10k car, with significant swirls, curb rashes, tires almost to the wear bars, and other small things that really do not show well in any of the photos on the site. I know that because I saw the car in person. Now, I will concede that this car had photo quality (not quantity) that was below average for a typical BaT listing, if I was the buyer, paying essentially $4k over market plus shipping plus BaT fee, I would be extremely disappointed when the shipping truck pulled into my driveway.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

shimps1 said:


> My point was though, you are not necessarily getting what you think you are paying a premium for. That car I referenced in my post was at most at $10k car, with significant swirls, curb rashes, tires almost to the wear bars, and other small things that really do not show well in any of the photos on the site. I know that because I saw the car in person. Now, I will concede that this car had photo quality (not quantity) that was below average for a typical BaT listing, if I was the buyer, paying essentially $4k over market plus shipping plus BaT fee, I would be extremely disappointed when the shipping truck pulled into my driveway.


The buyers remorse would be strong with that one.


----------



## 997 (Nov 3, 2016)

shimps1 said:


> My point was though, you are not necessarily getting what you think you are paying a premium for. That car I referenced in my post was at most at $10k car, with significant swirls, curb rashes, tires almost to the wear bars, and other small things that really do not show well in any of the photos on the site. I know that because I saw the car in person. Now, I will concede that this car had photo quality (not quantity) that was below average for a typical BaT listing, if I was the buyer, paying essentially $4k over market plus shipping plus BaT fee, I would be extremely disappointed when the shipping truck pulled into my driveway.


No different than buying a car sight unseen, anywhere. 

There's always going to be surprised, generally of the unpleasant kind.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

My friends MFI Carrera is up right now. That’s an awesome car. I’ll be sad to not see that one around. It went camping with us at Laguna Seca last year, and I tied an easy up to my SS to make sure it wouldn’t bump that car.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

DonPatrizio said:


> That's an Icon build, it's like Singer for old SUVs.


I'm well aware of what it is I just don't see it myself. It is well done but mostly a collection of components that could be put together for less than the near quarter million dollar current bid. I'm not sure I would put Icon at the same lever as a Singer, close but not quite. Interesting to watch either way.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

TJSwoboda said:


>


Is it just me or is that door a different color than the rear quarter panel? :sly:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> Is it just me or is that door a different color than the rear quarter panel? :sly:


Same color. Different shade perhaps. Or perhaps it's just the lighting conditions. Pictures never tell the whole truth. This is why people with high expectations don't buy a car unseen and instead get a professional PPI or get a paint depth meter and measure every panel on the subject car and peers so one has a better idea which panels have original finish and which ones don't.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

shimps1 said:


> My point was though, you are not necessarily getting what you think you are paying a premium for. That car I referenced in my post was at most at $10k car, with significant swirls, curb rashes, tires almost to the wear bars, and other small things that really do not show well in any of the photos on the site. I know that because I saw the car in person. Now, I will concede that this car had photo quality (not quantity) that was below average for a typical BaT listing, if I was the buyer, paying essentially $4k over market plus shipping plus BaT fee, I would be extremely disappointed when the shipping truck pulled into my driveway.



Did you make a comment on your experience with the car?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

TJSwoboda said:


> Low mileage '86 560SEC... But the instruments are in metric.


It's Swayze-approved:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> Is it just me or is that door a different color than the rear quarter panel? :sly:





freedomgli said:


> Same color. Different shade perhaps. Or perhaps it's just the lighting conditions. Pictures never tell the whole truth. This is why people with high expectations don't buy a car unseen and instead get a professional PPI or get a paint depth meter and measure every panel on the subject car and peers so one has a better idea which panels have original finish and which ones don't.


Auction says this:



> The exterior is finished in Diamond Blue Metallic (932) with matching lower trim, and paintwork is reported to have been performed to the driver’s-side door and quarter panel.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I'm well aware of what it is I just don't see it myself. It is well done but mostly a collection of components that could be put together for less than the near quarter million dollar current bid. I'm not sure I would put Icon at the same lever as a Singer, close but not quite. Interesting to watch either way.


Without receipts it's hard to truly know what any Icon or Singer truly costs to build. A few years ago an article estimated something like $150,000-$195,000 for the Icon build plus $7,500-$15,000 for the vintage Bronco upon which the build was based. But I'm sure the sky is the limit and given inflation the costs of labor and materials rarely ever goes down. I know cost doesn't equal value. But if market demand for these things is strong, if supply is extremely limited and if Icon has a 2-3 year waiting list for new ones then prospective buyers might be willing to pay a premium to enjoy something that's close enough to their ultimate Bronco right now. $200k-$250k for a SEMA worthy custom built Bronco doesn't seem that extravagant or out of line. Not to mention the write-off for the charitable gift.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

freedomgli said:


> Without receipts it's hard to truly know what any Icon or Singer truly costs to build. A few years ago an article estimated something like $150,000-$195,000 for the Icon build plus $7,500-$15,000 for the vintage Bronco upon which the build was based. But I'm sure the sky is the limit and given inflation the costs of labor and materials rarely ever goes down. I know cost doesn't equal value. But if market demand for these things is strong, if supply is extremely limited and if Icon has a 2-3 year waiting list for new ones then prospective buyers might be willing to pay a premium to enjoy something that's close enough to their ultimate Bronco right now. $200k-$250k for a SEMA worthy custom built Bronco doesn't seem that extravagant or out of line. Not to mention the write-off for the charitable gift.


It certainly adds up quick. I think if I was willing to spend that much on one I'd prefer it to look a little more like this one, it was built Cal Auto Creations and sold at Barrett Jackson in January for $148,500.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> Six digit Mustang?


Yes, it's up to $90k with plenty of time left. The 2 Grand National sales from 2 weeks ago will probably have some influence on the outcome of this Mustang


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sonderwunsch said:


>


I always loved how Ford put the distributer at the from of the motor.

I hated doing plugs and wires on GM's back many moons ago because of the placement.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Cool to see an S600, even if it is halfway around the world.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-honda-s600-3/










It's also a good excuse to post up one of my fave episodes of Leno,
much good noise,
and the patina + mods = perfection.
:heart:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

freedomgli said:


> Same color. Different shade perhaps. Or perhaps it's just the lighting conditions. Pictures never tell the whole truth. This is why people with high expectations don't buy a car unseen and instead get a professional PPI or get a paint depth meter and measure every panel on the subject car and peers so one has a better idea which panels have original finish and which ones don't.


The whole driver side is FUBAR. From the front signal light all the way to the rust bubble in the bondo behind the rear tire.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I always loved how Ford put the distributer at the from of the motor.
> 
> I hated doing plugs and wires on GM's back many moons ago because of the placement.


Cry me a river... :laugh:

At least GM had an access door on the distributor cap to adjust the dwell. :thumbup:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> I bet this will go for some big $$$, it's already at $50k and it just started. :laugh:
> 
> 306-Mile 1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra R
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-mustang-svt-cobra-r-2/


$90k with 1 day left.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

2004 Volkswagen R32

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-23/



> This 2004 Volkswagen R32 is equipped with a 3.2-liter VR6 which sends power to all four wheels through a 6-speed manual transaxle and Haldex all-wheel drive system. The car is one of 5,000 examples built for the US market, and is finished in Reflex Silver over 18″ OZ Racing wheels and a black leather interior. Modifications include a black grille and side trim, tinted windows and tail lamps, and red-painted brake calipers on aftermarket rotors. This R32 shows 129k miles after four years with the selling dealer in Oregon, and is offered with an accident-free Carfax report as well as a clean Washington State title.
> 
> Location: Gresham, Oregon 97030
> Chassis: WVWKG61J54D132670
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


> $90k with 1 day left.




And that's all I can say about that!


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> And that's all I can say about that!


Yeah, I have a very hard time wrapping my head around a $100k foxbody :screwy:

I suppose I've never understood the appeal of 10+ year old "new" cars. I'd rather have a very well taken care of example with 20-30k miles.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

1,200 mile 1M. :what:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-bmw-1m-42/


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Is a little shameless self-promotion allowed? 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-citroen-ds-2/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> $90k with 1 day left.





Air and water do mix said:


> And that's all I can say about that!





Nealric said:


> Yeah, I have a very hard time wrapping my head around a $100k foxbody :screwy:
> 
> I suppose I've never understood the appeal of 10+ year old "new" cars. I'd rather have a very well taken care of example with 20-30k miles.


Ended at $94k. Uh, not exactly sure which gif fits better here...Kristen, Loki or Ice Cube. :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

andlf said:


>


Bingo.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Wow! I've never seen a DS so equipped. What an experience it must be to drive...


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Numbersix said:


> Wow! I've never seen a DS so equipped. What an experience it must be to drive...


It is such a beautiful thing to drive! Sublime is about the best word to describe it. :beer:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> Bingo.


Thanks! :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> Bingo.


Personally I would've accepted Loki's "So it has come to this" exasperation _or_ Ice Cube's "What the hell?" pained look. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Ultra-low mileage early E30 four banger


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Flat-Plane-Crank 2006 Chevrolet Corvette Z06 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-chevrolet-corvette-11/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I just posted this in the Cali Beaters thread, but anyways my buddy just bought a 1987 325 vert. Manual transmission, one owner, all documentation, recent service history, etc etc. Car has 34,000 miles on it, always garage kept. Original top, original everything. He only paid $2,800.










He's gonna drive it for a little bit then throw it on BaT.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Colour combo is not optimal but that's a nice buy. :thumbup:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

andlf said:


> Flat-Plane-Crank 2006 Chevrolet Corvette Z06
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-chevrolet-corvette-11/


Guess they beat him down on the reserve. Dudes been trying to sell that thing forever


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Colour combo is not optimal but that's a nice buy. :thumbup:


It's definitely boring to look at.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

MAC said:


> Guess they beat him down on the reserve. Dudes been trying to sell that thing forever


I love this car! If I could make an irresponsible BAT purchase this would undoubtedly be it.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

MAC said:


> Guess they beat him down on the reserve. Dudes been trying to sell that thing forever


Right engine, wrong car. It’s perfect as a swap candidate for a lighter car built for road racing like a super light SL-C or Miata. Corvette needs the torque of the stock motor.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Nealric said:


> Right engine, wrong car. It’s perfect as a swap candidate for a lighter car built for road racing like a super light SL-C or Miata. Corvette needs the torque of the stock motor.


RX8
If the price stays down from all the trolling, it might be worth it to pull the motor for something else and sell the vette after putting a normal one in.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Was I the only one that thought this would go for MUCH higher than it did? 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-buick-grand-national-gnx-3/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't think this was ever posted here.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

andlf said:


> I don't think this was ever posted here.


Wrong thread. You want this one Couple more Motorweek retro reviews.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> Wrong thread. You want this one Couple more Motorweek retro reviews.


:laugh: yep, oops!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

If I win the lottery I am buying this.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-chevrolet-beauville-sportvan/


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> Car has 34,000 miles on it, always garage kept. Original top, original everything. He only paid $2,800..




I'm going to go cry now.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> Was I the only one that thought this would go for MUCH higher than it did?


I thought it would too. There was one sold a few yrs ago on B-J for $165K with similar miles.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Nealric said:


> Right engine, wrong car. It’s perfect as a swap candidate for a lighter car built for road racing like a super light SL-C or Miata. Corvette needs the torque of the stock motor.


I'll have it either way


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Japanese Classics:

1991 Nissan Pulsar GTi-R RA

https://www.japaneseclassics.com/vehicle/1991-nissan-pulsar-gti-r-ra/




> Built as Nissan's Group A rally introduction, the Pulsar was a purpose built to be a street legal race car. Based on WRC regulations a street legal version would have to be produced in order to enter competition. The public received two different models; the RA which had all of the creature comforts, and the RB which was the stripped down factory race model. Since naturally the average person buying one of these intends on using it exponentially more often on the street than the track so the RA version was far more popular. Our RA comes with all the parts that make you love the car, but not hate it on a weekend road trip. Coming in at only 56K verified miles it's one of the cleanest we've had to come through the dealership. Finished in one of the rarest color options, Super Red (AJ4), of which only 362 were produced. The paint shows exceptionally well and really shows off Nissan's wildly boxy lines. The body itself appears to have been equally well maintained as the panels are all straight and free of any notable dents or dings. The exterior has been kept largely all stock with simply the addition of some Cibie rally lighting. Giant fogs can be a little hit or miss but in this instance it fits the car well considering it's WRC heritage. A set of A-tech Final Mind GR 14" 12 spoke wheels replace the factory setup. The new wheels look more aggressive while keeping the period correct styling.
> 
> The interior has been kept all stock and in outstanding shape. Everything from the leather wrapped GTi-R steering wheel to the factory accessory gauges. The only change up being the weighted M's shift knob. The RA retained a more traditional interior with items like power windows, power locks, power folding mirrors, and cold A/C. The factory seats offer ample bolstering to keep you in place when the road gets windy. Both the driver and passenger seats are in great shape, free of any stains, and only very minimal signs of any bolster wear. Due to the hatch back styling the rear seats are shockingly comfortable, which isn't something we can often say about two doors. The dash is in great shape free of any signs of sun damage or cracking. For longevity sake a Blitz turbo timer was mounted to the left of the steering column however almost looks as if it were a factory option. With such a spacious interior there's no wonder why the hot hatch craze was started. AWD, rally designed, power paired with functional, every day, practicality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

andlf said:


> Japanese Classics:
> 
> 1991 Nissan Pulsar GTi-R RA
> 
> https://www.japaneseclassics.com/vehicle/1991-nissan-pulsar-gti-r-ra/


I spend way too much time on that website.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

geofftii2002 said:


> Is a little shameless self-promotion allowed?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-citroen-ds-2/


Phew. That gave me a headache. Closeish but no cigar.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

geofftii2002 said:


> Phew. That gave me a headache. Closeish but no cigar.


I absolutely loved this comment:



Jeffmeyer said:


> This car needed a musical backdrop, like the B52’s “Planet Claire” I’ve always loved these cars. Thanks for bringing it us and good luck with finding the “right” home for it.


Perfect. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

andlf said:


> Japanese Classics:
> 
> 1991 Nissan Pulsar GTi-R RA
> 
> https://www.japaneseclassics.com/vehicle/1991-nissan-pulsar-gti-r-ra/


I'd like to see more but you should probably start a new thread about Japanese classics and oddballs for sale on various website so they don't take over the BAT thread.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Sporin said:


> I spend way too much time on that website.


for real 


dude:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-acura-nsx-13/


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-acura-nsx-13/


First day, it's already at $80k 

Another gorgeous 1800 on the block, $20k+ with 6 days to go. I need to pick one up ASAP before the value$ get out of reach
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-volvo-p1800-3/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-factory-five-racing-daytona-coupe-8/


----------



## indymcsc (Aug 13, 2007)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-acura-nsx-13/


What a waste of such an amazing car. Whoever buys this probably shouldn't drive it.


----------



## NailsInOurBacks (Jan 26, 2005)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-factory-five-racing-daytona-coupe-8/


Ah hah, Maurizio's car! I had the fortune of seeing this in his garage when I went for a test fit in one of his mk1 Cobra race cars - I think I posted that here a while back... Really a fantastic guy and an absolutely flawless car - I met him at a Vara racing school at Buttonwillow, he was a sit-in passenger/instructor for one of the sessions. This reminds me I need to invite him over for lunch. For whatever it is worth if anyone is considering bidding on it - it's even better in person than on paper. It's simply amazing.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's a good thing this car is on the other side of the country, and that I can't afford it anyway: My favorite Clown Shoe, with the 333 HP engine but still on the Z3 platform with the _five_ speed manual... And sub-10K miles.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

23k-Mile 1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-mustang-svt-cobra-4/

I wonder how high this will go? I :heart: the color, but it's already more than double what I'd pay for it. $25k with 4 days to go.





















> This 1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra is #3,724 of 4,993 examples built during a single-year production run and was sold new by Dee Thomason Ford of Gladstone, Oregon. Power is from a 302ci V8 mated to a 5-speed manual transmission, and the car is finished in *Teal Metallic* over an Opal Grey interior featuring a factory 4-way power driver’s seat, rear window defroster, AM/FM CD player, and flip-up sunroof. This Fox-body Cobra shows just over 23k miles and is offered by the selling dealer in New Hampshire with a window sticker, an SVT certificate, a clean Carfax report, and a clean Illinois title.
> 
> Location: Auburn, New Hampshire 03032
> Chassis: 1FACP42D6PF176290
> ...


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Damn, that's a nice Cobra. It'll probably go to $35k or higher if I had to guess. Even at that price, I don't think you have to worry about losing money on it if you keep it around for a few years. It's still at the early stages of being a collectible classic.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

andlf said:


> 23k-Mile 1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra
> 
> I wonder how high this will go? I :heart: the color, but it's already more than double what I'd pay for it. $25k with 4 days to go.


Based on what it is, the miles and condition...I'm with masa8888 on thinking this could go above $35k.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Didn't a fox body Cobra just sell for 80+?


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Didn't a fox body Cobra just sell for 80+?


$94k.

It was a 300 mile time capsule Cobra R (only about a 100 produced), with seats still wrapped in plastic. Complete outlier in the fox body market.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

One of my teenage dream cars...



















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-escort-rs-cosworth-5/

Something about these has always spoken to me, it has the perfect combo of "bulldog tough" with some beauty mixed in. One of the great homolgation specials. In my dream life I'd buy this and be a star at Radwood LA.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Saw it was in Greece but then saw this..



> This Escort RS was featured in a 2017 issue of DRIVE magazine as well as several other Greek publications and is now being offered at no reserve by the seller in Athens, Greece with original books, a stamped maintenance booklet, a copy of the original German title, *free RO/RO shipping,* and a clean Greek title.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

20th AE Just got listed. 
Very clean

























https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-volkswagen-golf-gti-8/

Anybody want to take bets on final winning bid?


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

tbvvw said:


> Based on what it is, the miles and condition...I'm with masa8888 on thinking this could go above $35k.


Sold for $30k + 5%



Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-acura-nsx-13/


Closed for $151k + $5k BaT fee. NSX's are more special than GNX's to me but given the specific niche in the market, it's difficult to put a value on these uber low mileage time capsules. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-5/








Posted today and already at $10k, good to see Rado's getting some love


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> 20th AE Just got listed.
> Very clean
> 
> 
> ...


It'll be around $10,000-12,000.

To be honest, I'd be curious if it makes it that high. It's an AE, not an R32.

Nice clean car, but nothing that special.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> Nice clean car, but nothing that special.


What I find interesting is how clean it is for its miles. 90K isn’t exactly a low-mileage example (albeit certainly not high).

Rather surprised the rear hatch handle electric went out on this one, although would be willing to guess around 9 1/2K for the final bid. Looks really nice none the less though.


----------



## mooseinabox (Dec 5, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> It'll be around $10,000-12,000.
> 
> To be honest, I'd be curious if it makes it that high. It's an AE, not an R32.
> 
> Nice clean car, but nothing that special.


Wow that is optimistic as heck! Miles aren't quite that low, and it's not totally stock. $8000 MAX imo but BAT is known to shock.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

mooseinabox said:


> Wow that is optimistic as heck! Miles aren't quite that low, and it's not totally stock. $8000 MAX imo but BAT is known to shock.


That's where the "I'd be surprised if it makes it that high" comment comes in.

I had to adjust for BaT tax.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

4th Branch said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-5/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be very curious to see where that one ends up.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

4th Branch said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-5/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Stromaluski said:


> I'll be very curious to see where that one ends up.


:thumbup: Definitely watching!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: 1982 Alfa Romeo GTV6 Balocco

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-alfa-romeo-gtv6-3/

















> This 1982 Alfa Romeo GTV6 was sold new in Santa Monica, California on January 18, 1983, and was acquired by the seller out of Oregon last year. Power comes from a 2.5-liter V6 coupled with a 5-speed manual transaxle, and modifications under previous ownership included the installation of coilover suspension, aftermarket sway bars, an Ansa exhaust, Wilwood brakes, Gotti 2-piece wheels, and more. A repaint was performed in 2005, and maintenance completed over the following decade included rebuilding the transmission, refreshing the suspension, and installing a new timing belt. Approximately 1,500 of the 60k indicated miles have been added by the seller, the majority of which were accrued on the 2019 Coastal Range Rally. This GTV6 is now offered at no reserve with two spare sets of wheels, an extra transaxle and parts, maintenance records from new, original manuals and tools, a clean Carfax report, and a clean California title in the seller’s name.
> 
> Location: San Francisco, California
> Chassis: ZARAA6694C1004177
> ...


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

That GTV6 is amazingly clean and well sorted.

Shame it's not a later model with some of the mechanical updates and Recaros. But it will bring strong money.

I'd love to drop a 24v Busso on standalone in one. 270hp would make that car a riot...with better brakes and an LSD, of course.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

I generally stay away from highly modified stuff, but I am drawn in by this Boxster. I'm sure it has over $40k in parts and labor, with the 3.4L Cayman S engine, Kinesis wheels, Bilstein PSS9 suspension, Boxster 6-speed manual conversion, Cayman S brakes, 997 GT3 RS seats, and Quaife LSD. All quality stuff. If this stays under $30k, it's tempting...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-porsche-boxster-6/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

masa8888 said:


> I generally stay away from highly modified stuff, but I am drawn in by this Boxster. I'm sure it has over $40k in parts and labor, with the 3.4L Cayman S engine, Kinesis wheels, Bilstein PSS9 suspension, Boxster 6-speed manual conversion, Cayman S brakes, 997 GT3 RS seats, and Quaife LSD. All quality stuff. If this stays under $30k, it's tempting...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-porsche-boxster-6/


:thumbup: That's nice!


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> 20th AE Just got listed.
> 
> Anybody want to take bets on final winning bid?


Thanks for posting that one.

Somewhere in my dream garage collection is a clean Jazz Blue 20th on LMs...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

The E31 Godfather put this up for sale. Already near 100k. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-bmw-850csi-7/


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Harv said:


> The E31 Godfather put this up for sale. Already near 100k.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-bmw-850csi-7/


Want. I normally hate yellow but Dakar on an E3x is money.

Speaking of, just saw on Instagram a 9k mile clown shoe just fetched $85k.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

71k 1984 VW Rabbit GTI

$15k with 6 days to go. 

Ludicrous


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Want. I normally hate yellow but Dakar on an E3x is money.
> 
> Speaking of, just saw on Instagram a 9k mile clown shoe just fetched $85k.


I also saw that on IG. Craziness.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> No Reserve: 1982 Alfa Romeo GTV6 Balocco
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-alfa-romeo-gtv6-3/





Numbersix said:


> That GTV6 is amazingly clean and well sorted.
> 
> Shame it's not a later model with some of the mechanical updates and Recaros. But it will bring strong money.
> 
> I'd love to drop a 24v Busso on standalone in one. 270hp would make that car a riot...with better brakes and an LSD, of course.


$18k with2 hours to go.

Honestly though, I really like this one! :heart:

I was eyeing 2 different ones back in '96 ( 1 red in Chapel Hill, 1 silver in High Point) and nearly bought the silver one. But logic prevailed.  I also owned a 944 at the time and was already busy keeping it running. :laugh:

I saw this video a few days ago which got me to thinking about GTV's again.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

I :heart: that GTV6 Balocco. 

Also, I am currently offering this wheelie-poppin Lamborghini! 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-lamborghini-dl-30-tractor/


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

Yes, please!


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-audi-rs4-2/


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

That GTV6 was just on the rally I was on, and it's really, really nice. If I liked that body style more I might have made the owner an offer when I saw it.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> That GTV6 was just on the rally I was on, and it's really, really nice. If I liked that body style more I might have made the owner an offer when I saw it.


That sound too! :thumbup:


________________________________
Some Bullitt style here:

1967 Ford Mustang Fastback

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-ford-mustang-fastback-13/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


> The E31 Godfather put this up for sale. Already near 100k.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-bmw-850csi-7/


HRRRNG! (robs bank)


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

thegave said:


> 71k 1984 VW Rabbit GTI
> 
> $15k with 6 days to go.
> 
> Ludicrous


Jesus, I used to have that same car. It came into my dads shop with a seized motor and he bought it for $400 

I installed a battery that was to tall and the car went up in flames :facepalm:


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

thegave said:


> 71k 1984 VW Rabbit GTI
> 
> $15k with 6 days to go.
> 
> Ludicrous



I am very curious to see what it ends up at. I’m getting my ‘79 cleaned up a bit then hopefully it will be up on BaT in a few months or sooner. I only hope that it goes for a great price too!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

$20,250k bought the GTV6.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

andlf said:


> $20,250k bought the GTV6.


That was a good price considering the cost of the mods.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Clean MK3's are rare these days.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-volkswagen-golf-4/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Always wanted a Ginster Yellow or Jazz Blue Mk3 GTI. I've had 3 of them and they hold a special place in my heart, despite all its shortcomings.

That one seems to be a nice example (65k miles, one owner), as typical for BaT. Really curious what the reserve is, and what it'll go for.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Im curious to know if that mk3 had any of that typical rot before it was repainted


----------



## Jaff. (Apr 7, 2015)

Aw614 said:


> Im curious to know if that mk3 had any of that typical rot before it was repainted


I had a 98 that spent 17 years and 100k in salt free CO, and the last 3 years and 60k with me in salty Minnesota. I had zero rust on the underside

A few of those photos. specifically the one of the dipstick/AC sticker, make me awfully suspicious on how the strut towers are doing


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Holy Grail of RS4's imported legally  I would've stuck with the factory RS4 wheels but that is easy to change
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-audi-rs4-2/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

RS4 seller says he is selling because he is buying a RS2. :laugh:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Harv said:


> RS4 seller says he is selling because he is buying a RS2. :laugh:


I approve!


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-gmc-typhoon-4/










Love the comments on this one. Sounds like a real turd.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

roman16v said:


> Love the comments on this one. Sounds like a real turd.


This is why most pay a premium for unmolested stock examples of any unusual old car.
Yet on places like here you are not seen as a true car guy unless you screw up your ride with mods.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

4th Branch said:


> Holy Grail of RS4's imported legally  I would've stuck with the factory RS4 wheels but that is easy to change
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-audi-rs4-2/


I'm just in love with that car. So perfect.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

canadacraig said:


> I am very curious to see what it ends up at. I’m getting my ‘79 cleaned up a bit then hopefully it will be up on BaT in a few months or sooner. I only hope that it goes for a great price too!


Yours will be very very interesting to follow. I’m curious whether you will get more selling it with the turbo kit or as standard.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

thegave said:


> Yours will be very very interesting to follow. I’m curious whether you will get more selling it with the turbo kit or as standard.


I agree. I built the car the way I wanted, so it might not be what others want. But, I do have the original motor, so everything can be swapped back to stock if that’s what the next owner wants


But it runs so good turbo’d!! These cars were never very quick when stock, so improved performance is a bonus to me.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1962-lincoln-continental-7/












Curious to see where this ends up. No rust on the trunk is a $1200-$1500 savings alone. Looks to be in much better shape than mine was and currently cheaper. :facepalm:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Harv said:


> RS4 seller says he is selling because he is buying a RS2. :laugh:


thought he already owned an RS2?

http://www.speedhunters.com/2016/10/the-rotiform-story/

either way, love the RS4.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

whiteboy1 said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1962-lincoln-continental-7/
> 
> Curious to see where this ends up. No rust on the trunk is a $1200-$1500 savings alone. Looks to be in much better shape than mine was and currently cheaper. :facepalm:



HOLY CRAP, $17,500. Thats crazy. And makes me feel a ton better.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> thought he already owned an RS2?
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/2016/10/the-rotiform-story/
> 
> either way, love the RS4.


I believe he sold that and the replacement will be a LHD one :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

4th Branch said:


> Sold for $30k + 5%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At 15k for a 92 


Edit 19.5k


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

This custom boat is simply gorgeous.
Engine is stunning too.














https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-custom-gentlemens-racer/


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Finally something that actually needs a dang trailer. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

thegave said:


> 71k 1984 VW Rabbit GTI
> 
> $15k with 6 days to go.
> 
> Ludicrous


Hammer down at $18.5k. I’m surprised the Rado fetched more.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-porsche-recaro-is-ls/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Dammit I was just going to post those seats. :drool:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

So, $3000-$3500 ?

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh, damn. It's my old car's twin. Well, if a twin could be a year younger.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-volkswagen-golf-4/

It's at $4800 right now and only has 65,000 miles. I'm interested to see where this one goes. Hell, I can't say I'm not tempted!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, damn. It's my old car's twin. Well, if a twin could be a year younger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right on the edge of "BAT will sell anything".


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> That's right on the edge of "BAT will sell anything".


It’s a _great_ freeway car. Smooth, quiet, strong, but when pushed hard it steers like a cow.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

AtlantaDad said:


> Finally something that actually needs a dang trailer.




I was just thinking BaT stood for Bring a LotofMoney.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Aw614 said:


> Im curious to know if that mk3 had any of that typical rot before it was repainted


Looks pretty crusty underneath for a 65k car. Resonator and exhaust hangers look like they're ready to fall off. I had a 97 that was dailied in PA until I sold it in 03 with 85k on it. It looked nothing like that underneath and had no corroded fasteners under the hood.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> This custom boat is simply gorgeous.
> Engine is stunning too.


Agree 100%. And despite that, it's also the most impractical, craziest and eccentric boat you could own. Fun to look at, would never want. (And I'm a powerboat owner living on a lake) :beer:


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

tbvvw said:


> Agree 100%. And despite that, it's also the most impractical, craziest and eccentric boat you could own. Fun to look at, would never want. (And I'm a powerboat owner living on a lake) :beer:


Eccentric is an understatement. Its downright.... 
*Aggressively Googles synonyms*
Aberrant!


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Eccentric is an understatement. Its downright....
> *Aggressively Googles synonyms*
> Aberrant!












Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Eccentric is an understatement. Its downright....
> *Aggressively Googles synonyms*
> Aberrant!


Any boat where I worry about my wife or kids getting 3rd degree exhaust burns while pulling a beer out of the cooler for me is...not a boat I am going to buy!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, damn. It's my old car's twin. Well, if a twin could be a year younger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoting myself here.

I think if that were closer I might actually bid on it! If it doesn't go for much more than that I'd love to have it. I think I'd stop if it got to $5,500. If it weren't exactly like my old car* it wouldn't be worth that much to me, but I could relive my post college years with that car. :laugh:


*Except it doesn't have a manual door lock on the passenger side!


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> It’s a _great_ freeway car. Smooth, quiet, strong, but when pushed hard it steers like a cow.


Every time I think about another MkIII I remember that they can't handle for sh*t.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Mk3 VR’s can be set up to handle-generally at the expense of ride quality.

That’s a unique car.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

DonPatrizio said:


> Every time I think about another MkIII I remember that they can't handle for sh*t.


Oh, you want something that _handles_? I just spotted this on there...












https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-toyota-mr2-8/

*sheds tear* It's damn close to me, too. 




Numbersix said:


> Mk3 VR’s can be set up to handle-generally at the expense of ride quality.
> 
> *That’s a unique car.*


Wait a minute... I just said it was identical to my old car, so how could it be unique? :wave:

As far as it handling well, the fundamentals are wrong, but you can compensate _to a point_. As you said, at the expense of ride quality. :beer:


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, you want something that _handles_? I just spotted this on there...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-toyota-mr2-8/
> 
> *sheds tear* It's damn close to me, too.


That's funny, this whole week I've had my eye on 2nd gen MR2s. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-toyota-mr2-35/


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> I think if that were closer I might actually bid on it! If it doesn't go for much more than that I'd love to have it. I think I'd stop if it got to $5,500. If it weren't exactly like my old car* !


I had a mk3 for 10 years and find myself looking for another as a fun car. but I know the pain associated with them and I sold all my good parts so I don't really want to go back down that road. however, a windsor blue GTI makes me weak.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

DonPatrizio said:


> That's funny, this whole week I've had my eye on 2nd gen MR2s. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-toyota-mr2-35/


Also funny I saw one of these on the road for the first time in a long time today. The design has aged very well.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

UncleJB said:


> Also funny I saw one of these on the road for the first time in a long time today. The design has aged very well.


Mr2 turbo are awesome imho; looks, mid-engine and forced induction. If I could fit inside I would seriously consider it.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

RAD

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-chevrolet-corvette-13/


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> This custom boat is simply gorgeous.
> Engine is stunning too.
> 
> 
> ...


It sounds like a P-51 at the beginning of that last video.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

IJM said:


> It sounds like a P-51 at the beginning of that last video.


A tad, without a doubt.
Give it a few more litres and it comes close to size :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

DonPatrizio said:


> Every time I think about another MkIII I remember that they can't handle for sh*t.


I've owned 5 GTI's and 2 R's going back to '83, and my '97 GTI VR6 was my least favorite of the bunch - by a country mile. Nose-heavy to the point of no suspension mods could save it. The VR6 was sweet, no doubt about it, but it was lacking in just about every other respect. 

I never understood the love for Ginster Yellow on these. To my eye, it looks to be exactly the same hue as every school bus ever minted. But color is such a personal choice.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

This happened the other day... $68k 240Z ...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-datsun-240z-36/

Beat the previous BaT record by $17,500. Now that nice ones have started bringing BIG bucks, it seems to be bringing more of the same out of the woodwork. Fun to watch.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Harv said:


> RAD
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-chevrolet-corvette-13/


My mom was very close to buying one of these when I was 13/14 (~1995) for like $12k. Only fell through when it was revealed by another owner that seller was being less than genuine about the lack of accident history on the car. Funnily enough, she ended up with the only other Cross-Fire injection year 'Vette, a 1984. That was the first time I got to see my mom drive a manual transmission car (she'd had a Harley Sportster previously, so I knew she understood manually shifting).

I'd totally rock this exact spec of C3, in part especially because the rear hatch functions unlike the other late C3s that have the hatch but do not open. I would much rather have a '69 427 C3, but prices for those are understandably much higher.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

oidoglr said:


> My mom was very close to buying one of these when I was 13/14 (~1995) for like $12k. Only fell through when it was revealed by another owner that seller was being less than genuine about the lack of accident history on the car. Funnily enough, she ended up with the only other Cross-Fire injection year 'Vette, a 1984. That was the first time I got to see my mom drive a manual transmission car (she'd had a Harley Sportster previously, so I knew she understood manually shifting).
> 
> I'd totally rock this exact spec of C3, in part especially because the rear hatch functions *unlike the other late C3s that have the hatch but do not open.* I would much rather have a '69 427 C3, but prices for those are understandably much higher.


Some don't open? I thought they all did, making it MUCH more practical. Was it some super-cheap base model that didn't, was it certain years or was it only some touring package that did open?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

oidoglr said:


> My mom was very close to buying one of these when I was 13/14 (~1995) for like $12k.


Funny thing is these are still only worth about 12k now. Granted 12k back in '95 is a lot more money than 12k today.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Some don't open? I thought they all did, making it MUCH more practical. Was it some super-cheap base model that didn't, was it certain years or was it only some touring package that did open?


The Collector Edition was the first Corvette with a hatchback rear window. Just that alone was worth buying it if you wanted a C3.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Harv said:


> Funny thing is these are still only worth about 12k now. Granted 12k back in '95 is a lot more money than 12k today.


I kind of feel bad for long-term late model C3 owners. They've been waiting for the appreciation to occur on their cars the same way all of the pre-70s Vettes experienced, and they'll keep waiting. :laugh:

Relevant MotorWeek Retro review:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Harv said:


> The Collector Edition was the first Corvette with a hatchback rear window. Just that alone was worth buying it if you wanted a C3.


I don't understand why they'd bother to re-engineer the whole rear window just for one model year. It absolutely makes sense to have it, just not to add one for the very last few they were making.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Harv said:


> RAD
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-chevrolet-corvette-13/


Oh hell yah... i bet there's still coke in the creases of the seats.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1991 Alfa Romeo SZ

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-alfa-romeo-sz-6/












> This 1991 Alfa Romeo SZ is #245 of 1,036 produced during a three-year run and shows just under 39k kilometers (~24k miles). This example was imported from Japan to the US by the selling dealer eight months ago and passed a California emissions test in October 2018. Power is from a 3.0-liter Busso V6 paired with a rear-mounted 5-speed manual transaxle, and modifications include a period aftermarket stereo. This Sprint Zagato is offered with a Certificato di Origine and a clean California title.
> 
> The car rides on 2-piece modular Speedline wheels mounted with Bridgestone Potenza tires measuring 205/50 in front and 225/50 out back. Suspension components were adapted from the Alfa 75 Group A IMSA race car and feature hydraulically-adjustable Koni dampers for an additional 50mm of ground clearance, controlled via a button on the console.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

that is a truly hideous back end


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Dravenport said:


> that is a truly hideous back end


Italian styling can be very hit or miss, and I agree this is a miss. But a fascinating car nonetheless.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Nealric said:


> Italian styling can be very hit or miss, and I agree this is a miss. But a fascinating car nonetheless.


agreed, its just super disappointing because i like the idea of the car, the front end isn't bad, and then bam, garbage


----------



## SoTxBill (Jan 14, 2001)

andlf said:


> 1991 Alfa Romeo SZ
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-alfa-romeo-sz-6/



We'll just put the coil in the trunk and advance the timing a couple of degrees..

Never seen "tuned spark plug wires"

Yellow spark plug wires make it run better, but red are only for the track!!


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

They don't call it "The Monster" for nothing


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1984 Alfa Romeo GTV6 2.5

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-alfa-romeo-gtv6-7/





















> This 1984 Alfa Romeo GTV6 is finished in charcoal grey metallic over black leather and powered by a 2.5-liter Busso V6 paired with a 5-speed manual transaxle. The current owner acquired the car in October 2018 after time with a previous owner in Michigan, and has since commissioned $6k in mechanical work including a tune-up and replacement of the fuel pump, exhaust system, braking components, fuses, hoses, and more. This GTV6 is offered on consignment by the selling dealer with recent service receipts and a Michigan title.
> 
> The Giugiaro-designed body is finished in metallic charcoal grey with silver rocker panels. Exterior equipment includes a sunroof, a black plastic chin spoiler, a power bulge hood, and a dealer plaque from Indianapolis, Indiana above the left tail light. Flaking can be seen in the finish on the lower body.
> 
> ...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: 1993 Ford Mustang LX 5.0 5-Speed (Eh-tang)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-mustang-lx-5-0-6/





















> This 1993 Ford Mustang LX is finished in Calypso Green over a black interior and was sold new in Vancouver, British Columbia. The car has remained registered in the area since and was purchased by the seller in January 2017. Power comes from a 5.0L V8 paired with a T5 5-speed manual transmission, and modifications include MSD ignition, a Flowmaster exhaust, BBK strut bars, Koni shocks, and lowering springs. Service performed under the seller’s care included replacement lower control arms, new rear hatch struts, differential seals, and differential fluid. Now showing 150k kilometers (93k miles), this Fox-body Mustang is being offered with records from the seller’s ownership, a Canadian Carfax, and British Columbia registration.
> 
> This car was built in August 1993 and is finished in Calypso Green with body-colored bumpers and trim. The Carfax report lists claims for vandalism and theft in 1995, as well as a front collision in 2008. A small scratch is noted on the lower portion of the passenger door. A cold-start and walk-around video is viewable below.
> 
> ...


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

turbo_nine said:


> I don't understand why they'd bother to re-engineer the whole rear window just for one model year. It absolutely makes sense to have it, just not to add one for the very last few they were making.


Chevrolet increased the price of the Corvette almost double in the 5 years between 1977-1982 to over $20k, and mostly justified it in features. Maybe it was intentional to ramp up the cost / features due to projected costs of the C4 platform, or maybe GM sensed that the target market could bear the increased costs and just swooped in for fatter profit margins simply because they could.

You could only get the hinged hatch glass and the cross fire injection on the Collectors Edition Corvette, not just any 1982, so it really was a send off of a 15 year old car with a preview of some of the features to be available with the upcoming C4 Vette.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

andlf said:


> 1984 Alfa Romeo GTV6 2.5
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-alfa-romeo-gtv6-7/


The GTV6 is a poorly run auction. The seller has receipts for $6,000 in recent work but no records on the age of the timing belt, little communication and driving videos.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

oidoglr said:


> Chevrolet increased the price of the Corvette almost double in the 5 years between 1977-1982 to over $20k, and mostly justified it in features. Maybe it was intentional to ramp up the cost / features due to projected costs of the C4 platform, or maybe GM sensed that the target market could bear the increased costs and just swooped in for fatter profit margins simply because they could.
> 
> You could only get the hinged hatch glass and the cross fire injection on the Collectors Edition Corvette, not just any 1982, so it really was a send off of a 15 year old car with a preview of some of the features to be available with the upcoming C4 Vette.


Inflation was also out of control between 1977 and 1982. 60% of the price increase was just inflation.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Zinhead1 said:


> The GTV6 is a poorly run auction. The seller has receipts for $6,000 in recent work but no records on the age of the timing belt, little communication and driving videos.


Definitely, but I'm still just curious what it'll go for.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E39 540/6 with low miles. It's three years older than mine was, yet still has 18K fewer miles than mine did when I sold it over seven years ago.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

And this one _just_ hit BaT a few minutes ago: An E30 '86 325e sedan, stock everything, leather, digital clock, power sunroof (my dad's '86 325 two door was a hand crank). Oh, how many miles you ask? A couple hundred thousand? 55,000. No digits missing, there.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

E30 prices blow my mind.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> E30 prices blow my mind.


Makes me want to buy this clean white 4 door 325i auto I know and do a Manuel swap.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Bad Rabbit Habit said:


> Makes me want to buy this clean white 4 door 325i auto I know and do a Manuel swap.


Do it. 

At least the electronics aren’t quite the nightmare on older cars.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> E30 prices blow my mind.


Bidding has blown up in the last few hours. Currently at $12K.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: 1968 BMW 1600 2.3L

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-bmw-1600-13/























> This 1968 BMW 1600 is a modified example powered by a 2.3-liter inline-four mated to a 5-speed manual gearbox and a limited-slip differential. The customized exterior is finished in Tampico over a black interior equipped with GTS Monte Carlo seats, auxiliary instrumentation, and a leather-trimmed dashboard. Suspension upgrades include H&R springs, Bilstein dampers, polyurethane bushings, and more. Approximately 7k miles have been added since the project was completed in 2009, and the car was acquired by its current owner eight months ago. This E10 is offered on consignment by the selling dealer with service records and a clean Massachusetts title.
> 
> The Tampico single-stage paint reportedly received three applications of clear coat. A sunroof was added using a donor roof panel, and the aluminum belt line trim was removed. The front spoiler features a steel substructure which is connected to the chassis, and the chrome rear bumper is equipped with European license plate lights. Small bubbles on the driver-side door and fender can be seen in the gallery below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Turbo Supra Turbo 6-spd on sale with a current bid *under* *100K*.

I get that this one is high(ish) miles, but its still clean and appears stock.
Is the trend of these selling for insane prices finally over?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Turbo Supra Turbo 6-spd on sale with a current bid *under* *100K*.
> 
> I get that this one is high(ish) miles, but its still clean and appears stock.
> Is the trend of these selling for insane prices finally over?


The six figure Supras have mostly been absolutely pristine low mile examples, not surprising that this one isn't setting records even if its generally clean.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Nealric said:


> The six figure Supras have mostly been absolutely pristine low mile examples, not surprising that this one isn't setting records even if its generally clean.


Why hello again :laugh:

Yeah, they were indeed generally low-milage.
But even right now thinking about paying 50K for a supra seems insanely steep.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Yassssss. Damn, do I love these things. The '65 was just about _perfect_!










1965 Buick Riviera Nailhead. Swoon! :heart:


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

DonPatrizio said:


> Every time I think about another MkIII I remember that they can't handle for sh*t.


That's not true at all. You can set them up pretty easily. It doesn't take much to get them to work.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

I have such a weird soft spot for these. Still turns heads whenever one is seen driving around.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-plymouth-prowler-9/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

They're certainly interesting.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Zinhead1 said:


> The GTV6 is a poorly run auction. The seller has receipts for $6,000 in recent work but no records on the age of the timing belt, little communication and driving videos.


I'd buy that GTV6 if it isn't rusty. That shop did a Jake Raby rebuild in a 996 I nearly bought last year, and reviews of their work were pretty positive at the time. I'd call them before bidding to understand why the t-belt and detensioner weren't done, but overall that looks to be a potential score.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

whalemingo said:


> That's not true at all. You can set them up pretty easily. It doesn't take much to get them to work.


Yeah, they are renowned for their handling characteristics. :screwy:

That BMW is


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

DonPatrizio said:


> Yeah, they are renowned for their handling characteristics. :screwy:
> 
> That BMW is


I guess all the MkIII GTI VR6 track cars I ran, pale in comparison your snarky retort. You ever need advice on how to set a car up to handle, let me know. I can give you some pointers. They weren't great out of the box, but everything that was wrong with them could be easily fixed or compensated for.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

whalemingo said:


> I guess all the MkIII GTI VR6 track cars I ran, pale in comparison your snarky retort. You ever need advice on how to set a car up to handle, let me know. I can give you some pointers. They weren't great out of the box, but everything that was wrong with them could be *easily fixed or compensated for*.


Except for the loose nut behind the wheel.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

whalemingo said:


> I guess all the MkIII GTI VR6 track cars I ran, pale in comparison your snarky retort. You ever need advice on how to set a car up to handle, let me know. I can give you some pointers. *They weren't great out of the box*, but everything that was wrong with them could be easily fixed or compensated for.


This is not the thread to discuss the merits of 1990s economy car, but everything from their weight distribution to suspension geometry proves otherwise.

On topic, I may just bid on that 1600 while the price is low.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Except for the loose nut behind the wheel.


I will let no one fix that.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

DonPatrizio said:


> This is not the thread to discuss the merits of 1990s economy car, but everything from their weight distribution to suspension geometry proves otherwise.
> 
> On topic, I may just bid on that 1600 while the price is low.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

For any of you TCLers who dabble on Reddit, the BaT founder Randy Nonnenberg is currently doing an AMA (ask me anything)

https://www.reddit.com/r/cars/comments/bgiy10/im_randy_nonnenberg_cofounder_and_ceo_of_bring_a/


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-pontiac-firefly/
This little thing is the bees-knees (as one says)

The rims are surprisingly befitting of this gem.










Would be an awesome town car, small and zippy, I just don't trust the sturdiness of that automatic tranny long term, 
but than again, these weren't built with long term ownership in mind....


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

I bid on that 2002 4Runner Limited, brings me back to high school, that thing or a Z71 Tahoe was IT.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Wife already said no. I'm contemplating whether I can afford the car AND a divorce at the same time. What a beautiful build with great details. 








https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-honda-s600-3/

Cant believe no one has mentioned Pete Rose's Turbo. (And why the hell didn't bat put his name in the heading?)








https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1977-porsche-911-turbo-carrera-6/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

hmmmm....

https://bringatrailer.com/alfa-romeo/gtv6/




















...some day I'm gonna make a bad decision. :screwy:  CSB


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

MAC said:


> Cant believe no one has mentioned Pete Rose's Turbo. (And why the hell didn't bat put his name in the heading?)
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1977-porsche-911-turbo-carrera-6/


What's the big deal? It's never getting into the Porsche HOF. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-6/












> This 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC is finished in metallic blue over a grey leather interior and powered by a 2.8-liter VR6 mated to a 5-speed manual transmission. The car has been registered in Pennsylvania from new, and was acquired by the selling dealer in March 2019. Subsequent service is said to have included a general inspection as well as replacement of the clutch master and slave cylinders, a brake hose, and the wiper blades. This Corrado SLC shows 92k miles and is offered with owner’s manuals, a clean Carfax report, and a clean Pennsylvania title.
> 
> The car is finished in metallic blue with red and white pinstriping, and features a solid sunroof as well as a rear window wiper and active rear spoiler. The Carfax report shows no accidents or other damage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Good googley.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

andlf said:


> 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-6/


Don't see many blue Corrados. I'll definitely keep an eye on it.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> Good googley.





Stromaluski said:


> Don't see many blue Corrados. I'll definitely keep an eye on it.


Yeah, I'm guessing that'll pull some $$$.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing that'll pull some $$$.


I just had to quote that. Damn, I hadn't seen that one before! :laugh:


At this point the Corrado is only about $1,100. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that it'll wind up quite a bit higher than that.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

I was eyeing this thing.

Didn't meet reserve at $6.6k


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-toyota-tacoma-13/
*2003 Toyota Tacoma Xtra Cab 4×4
*47k miles









My first glance thought was that someone is going to pay WAY too much money for this, but then I saw the undercarriage...



















Honestly, without a mint frame (preferably new) I don't know why people would overpay for a 3rd gen. Not even sure why BAT agreed to list it.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sporin said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-toyota-tacoma-13/
> *2003 Toyota Tacoma Xtra Cab 4×4
> *47k miles
> 
> ...


That's not a third gen. That's not even a second gen.

That's a first gen.

It's a refreshed first gen, but it's a first gen.

There are only three generations of the Tacoma - They don't run in line with the 4Runner.

First gen 1995 - 2004
Second gen 2004 - 2015
Third gen 2015 - now


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's not a third gen. That's not even a second gen.
> 
> That's a first gen.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction, I don't know my Tacomas very well I guess.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sporin said:


> Thanks for the correction, I don't know my Tacomas very well I guess.


While they all rust, the first gens weren't as prone to (or at least never had a recall because of) frame rust. Surface rust is surface rust, it won't scare anyone away from this truck. I'm sure it will sell for more if it had a manual transmission, but otherwise it's a solid buy.

Also, the first gen V6 is the trusty 3.4L, second gen is 4.0L, and third gen is 3.5L.

I say it fetches $10,000+ fairly easy.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Remember this?

https://jalopnik.com/internet-unsympathetic-to-bmw-owner-with-incorrectly-pa-509231773

Well...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2013-bmw-m3-27/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

AtlantaDad said:


> What's the big deal? It's never getting into the Porsche HOF.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I see what you did there.

That corrado - I don't believe I've ever even seen a photo of a blue slc before. Pretty sweet. That dealership is news to me. It's ridiculous how many wholesalers and car hustlers are in this little town. Thought the guy was working out of an apartment where the pics are taken but it appears he has a building around the corner and is an actual dealer.


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

Sporin said:


> Honestly, without a mint frame (preferably new) I don't know why people would overpay for a 3rd gen. Not even sure why BAT agreed to list it.


Considering where it's located and Tacoma's rusty reputation I don't think it looks too bad. Although I would definitely take some preventative measures to make sure it doesn't get worse


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Harv said:


> Remember this?
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/internet-unsympathetic-to-bmw-owner-with-incorrectly-pa-509231773
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks terrible. There are many other colors that look great on this chassis, that isn't one. I'll be interested in seeing what this goes for. 

I typically say I don't care about color, unless it's heinous. There's a reason not many m3s from this era were painted this color. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

The road-registered (in Canada) Lotus Exige S1 from the video below is now on BAT. I'm definitely watching to see how much it goes for. One of my favorite cars of all time, and this car is 1 of just 177 LHD cars made.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-lotus-exige-4/


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> While they all rust, the first gens weren't as prone to (or at least never had a recall because of) frame rust. Surface rust is surface rust, it won't scare anyone away from this truck. I'm sure it will sell for more if it had a manual transmission, but otherwise it's a solid buy.


First gen Tacomas absolutely had problems with frame rust and there was a huge recall and extension of the frame warranty for all years. Some trucks showed up for a frame check and never left again because they were bought back due to rust. 

NYT: Toyota Offers to Buy Back Rusty Tacomas

150,000 Toyota Tacoma Pickup Trucks Recalled due to Rust Risk

I owned a 2004 and they put another coating of rust inhibitor on because there was just surface rust. 

A guy I worked with had a 2001 and got a new frame because the frame was so rusty that he was able to push a screwdriver through the side rail of the frame with relative ease. 

When I dropped mine off for the recall, there was a stack of about 10-15 first gen frames that were rusty as hell behind the service building. 

There are also pictures of first gen Tacomas that bent in half when being picked up on a lift or the frame flexing crazily when the gas is hit. Rust was/is a real problem for these trucks.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, that looks terrible. There are many other colors that look great on this chassis, that isn't one. I'll be interested in seeing what this goes for.
> 
> I typically say I don't care about color, unless it's heinous. There's a reason not many m3s from this era were painted this color.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Man the e92 m3 styling is really not aging well, and that color doesn't compliment it. 










That color does look great on the e90 though.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, that looks terrible. There are many other colors that look great on this chassis, that isn't one. I'll be interested in seeing what this goes for.
> 
> I typically say I don't care about color, unless it's heinous. There's a reason not many m3s from this era were painted this color.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think it's the wheels making it look funny. They look flat and cheap while the paint is vibrant.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

HI SPEED said:


> Man the e92 m3 styling is really not aging well, and that color doesn't compliment it.


I'm obviously biased on the topic of the styling of the e92, but if you're basing it exclusively on pictures, it really does depend on the angle. I have some pics of my car that look fairly awkward and others where they look spectacular. 




MAC said:


> I think it's the wheels making it look funny. They look flat and cheap while the paint is vibrant.


Yes, I think the color works better in the example above. Though I'd like to see how it carries over to the coupe, with decent enough wheels.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Still waiting to see if BAT is going to accept my buddies M57 swapped e91. Would have been so nice to have that engine option right from the dealer.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

kenny301 said:


> First gen Tacomas absolutely had problems with frame rust and there was a huge recall and extension of the frame warranty for all years. Some trucks showed up for a frame check and never left again because they were bought back due to rust.
> 
> NYT: Toyota Offers to Buy Back Rusty Tacomas
> 
> ...


Color me surprised.

I missed the recall on the first gen trucks, though I remember it well on the second gens. 

You never see them rusty where I live, which is probably why I was oblivious to it. Thanks for the info. :thumbup:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Color me surprised.
> 
> I missed the recall on the first gen trucks, though I remember it well on the second gens.
> 
> You never see them rusty where I live, which is probably why I was oblivious to it. Thanks for the info. :thumbup:


I lived in Vermont during most of this time, it was a bit of spectacle. Seemed like everyone I knew had a truck getting bought back or scheduled for a frame replacement (not a small job) or was driving some weird off-brand loaner for a week or so during the service. Vacant lots in southern NH were filled with bought-back trucks. Those lots got used again to store bought-back VW diesels more recently.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Another low mileage E39 540 6-speed:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, that looks terrible. There are many other colors that look great on this chassis, that isn't one. I'll be interested in seeing what this goes for.
> 
> I typically say I don't care about color, unless it's heinous. There's a reason not many m3s from this era were painted this color.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think it looks bad in the pic you posted. The photo, while it would get a lot of instagram clout, doesn't show off the lines of the car well.
Looks like a completely different (and amazing) car here.


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

westopher said:


> I think it looks bad in the pic you posted. The photo, while it would get a lot of instagram clout, doesn't show off the lines of the car well.
> Looks like a completely different (and amazing) car here.


Not a thing wrong with that car...very surprised at the uproar about it.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*25k-Mile 1986 Plymouth Conquest TSi*

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-chrysler-conquest-2/







































> This 1986 Plymouth Conquest TSi was sold new at Wiltsie Chrysler/Plymouth in Portland, Connecticut and was recently acquired by the selling dealer. The car is finished in black over a matching leather interior, and power is from a turbocharged and intercooled 2.6L inline-four mated to a 5-speed manual gearbox. Recent services included a new battery, an oil change, and a completed state inspection. Now showing just over 25k miles, this Conquest TSi is offered by the selling dealer in New Hampshire with a clean Carfax report, manuals, the original sales invoice, and a clean Connecticut title.
> 
> Exterior features of the TSi included box flares and a wrap-around rear spoiler, and this example wears a repaint in black. The recent Carfax report shows no history of accidents or other damage, and close-up photos of the paintwork and trim are shown in the gallery below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

*bites bottom lip off*


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

OMG - I need that Conquest.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Thoughts on this 8k mile V70 as a daily? Thinking max bid around $12k.

Looks good on top.










To crusty underneath?


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, that looks terrible. There are many other colors that look great on this chassis, that isn't one. I'll be interested in seeing what this goes for.
> 
> I typically say I don't care about color, unless it's heinous. There's a reason not many m3s from this era were painted this color.


I've only read through the first dozen or so comments but everyone there seems to like/love the color - the first 4 that mentioned it love it. I am a big fan of blue cars and wouldn't kick it out of bed. 

Like one guy wrote, "Try and find an unmodified, pristine, E92 with ZCP and a 6spd. It has become almost impossible." Should easily go >$50K. 14k miles at 5/6 yrs old...barely broken in....


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

andlf said:


> *25k-Mile 1986 Plymouth Conquest TSi*


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

westopher said:


> I think it looks bad in the pic you posted. The photo, while it would get a lot of instagram clout, doesn't show off the lines of the car well.
> Looks like a completely different (and amazing) car here.


Personally - I :heart: everything about this.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

I still like Guttersnakes red E9X over the blue


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

PoorHouse said:


> Thoughts on this 8k mile V70 as a daily?
> 
> <snip>
> 
> To crusty underneath?


My rust-belt sensibilities say there's nothing to be concerned with underneath that car. However I'd hate to try and re-sell it to dry-state gawkers on BaT...

The entire value is in its low mileage, I fear that would diminish pretty quickly with daily use.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Old lady garage find alert: 1987 420SEL with... Oh God, this thing must have _how many_ miles?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Much disappointment that TCL has not posted this yet:










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-mercedes-benz-300te-2/

**** me sideway I think I am in love 



HMMMGGGGGGGG


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> Much disappointment that TCL has not posted this yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent that to my buddy earlier today. 

We both agreed it’s the perfect family car.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

HI SPEED said:


> Man the e92 m3 styling is really not aging well, and that color doesn't compliment it.
> 
> That color does look great on the e90 though.


I think the styling looks good to me, but the Atlantic blue looks way better than Atlantis. But I also love Suzuka blue on the S2000, so.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

MGQ said:


> I think the styling looks good to me, but the Atlantic blue looks way better than Atlantis. But I also love Suzuka blue on the S2000, so.




Agree to disagree, only a very select group of cars can pull off metallic sky blue IMO. Even the ones that can it would be my last choice.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Anybody tracking this one? Seems like a helluva car...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-volkswagen-karmann-ghia-8/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

HI SPEED said:


> Agree to disagree, only a very select group of cars can pull off metallic sky blue IMO. Even the ones that can it would be my last choice.


I feel that way about red.

Your comment reminded me of this car from a past Bring a Trailer auction. 328s are always red, and I think this is my favorite 328 ever:










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-ferrari-328-gts-4/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Anybody tracking this one? Seems like a helluva car...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-volkswagen-karmann-ghia-8/


Wow that is a beauty. I'd send it to my mom but then she'd buy it and I'd have to store it for her. :laugh: Wonder what they are expecting for reserve on it.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

westopher said:


> I think it looks bad in the pic you posted. The photo, while it would get a lot of instagram clout, doesn't show off the lines of the car well.
> Looks like a completely different (and amazing) car here.


the first pic posted looked like a JPG someone tried to edit like a RAW, then uploaded to Instagram for compression and just looks terrible in every way. :laugh:


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Anybody tracking this one? Seems like a helluva car...


My best friend in HS/college drove one. (as a weekend/summer car). His parents were stationed in Germany in the early 60s and they brought back a new, green '66 conv. 
We drove that to the beach in Ocean City, MD 2-3x every summer - nothing but great memories. I like them a lot, but couldn't own one that isn't a ragtop. 
(they still have it in the family 53 yrs later)


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's a rare sight...

No Reserve: One-Owner 1988 Isuzu Impulse Turbo

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-isuzu-impulse-turbo/












> This 1988 Isuzu Impulse Turbo was purchased new in Connecticut by the seller, shows 88k miles, and is finished in blue over a blue velour interior. A turbocharged 2.0-liter inline-four sends power to the rear wheels via a 4-speed automatic transmission, and the car is equipped with an aftermarket turbocharger, intercooler, intake, exhaust, and wheels. The car received a new head gasket, valve job, thermostat, spark plugs, belts, and oxygen sensor in 2017. A factory turbocharger, intercooler, steering rack, two spare aftermarket wheels with tires, and a climate-control module are included. This Impulse is now offered at no reserve with a Carfax report and a clean Connecticut title.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1974 Plymouth ’Cuda

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-plymouth-barracuda-cuda/












> This 1974 Plymouth ’Cuda is powered by a 360ci V8 with a four-barrel carburetor paired with an automatic transmission and dual exhaust. Finished in gray over a black interior, this car was acquired by the seller two years ago from the previous owner, who reportedly had owned it for more than 12 years. The electrical system has been overhauled, and the power steering box was replaced. This third-generation Barracuda is now offered with a clean Washington title in the seller’s name.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

andlf said:


> 1974 Plymouth ’Cuda
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-plymouth-barracuda-cuda/


Now THAT's what I'm talking about!

But for the love of Pete, fix that crooked license plate. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

andlf said:


> Here's a rare sight...
> 
> No Reserve: One-Owner 1988 Isuzu Impulse Turbo
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-isuzu-impulse-turbo/


Needs to be red with a manual with stock wheels.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Take the spoiler off the 'Cuda and it's perfect.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Needs to be red with a manual with stock wheels.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

26k-Mile 1996 Porsche 911 Turbo in the last minute of bidding...

At $141K now.
Lots of action.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-6/

20 mins to go [email protected] $8.5k


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

andlf said:


> 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-6/
> 
> 20 mins to go [email protected] $8.5k


Damn huge difference in price from the other one that was listed.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Aw614 said:


> Damn huge difference in price from the other one that was listed.


I figured this would be in the high teens right now with the condition & rare blue. :shrug:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

/\ $9.1k


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-porsche-911-carrera-37/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

/\ That's a beauty! :thumbup:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

andlf said:


> /\ That's a beauty! :thumbup:


Should fit perfectly in my garage. But apparently I’d be drawn and quartered if I register it in MT.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Should fit perfectly in my garage. But apparently I’d be drawn and quartered if I register it in MT.












I have faith in you. And I won't tease you if it ends up with MT plates. 

I LOVE backdated G bodies. That one is lovely.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

I would really like to drive a 930 with a 5-speed just to see what all the fuss is about. The only problem is none of my friends have one and the closest guy I know who has one lives in NY and we're not "would you like to drive my car" level of friends.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

andlf said:


>


Cool car but what's with the red funnel?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

StressStrain said:


> Cool car but what's with the red funnel?


Never know when you might need to add fluids.

Why not have a funnel handy?


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

1993 Mercedes-Benz 300TE AMG Wagon
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-mercedes-benz-300te-2/



*WANT*


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

HI SPEED said:


> 1993 Mercedes-Benz 300TE AMG Wagon
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-mercedes-benz-300te-2/
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. Also, some of the comments on BAT...smh.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1989 Lancia Delta Integrale 16V

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-lancia-delta-integrale-5/












> This 1989 Lancia Delta Integrale 16V was reportedly imported to the US from Poland by its previous owner. After getting the car stateside, the previous owner added a front light pod, Martini exterior livery, embroidered Recaro leather seats, Martini-themed door panels, and a few other touches, then used the car for display at various rally races. Power comes from a turbocharged 16-valve inline-four paired to a five-speed manual gearbox. The selling dealer acquired this Delta in October 2015, and it now shows 100k kilometers (62k miles). Maintenance under current ownership includes a 2016 engine rebuild by Olsen Engines, along with recent rear shocks, an upgraded front differential, and more as described below. This Lancia is now offered with records since 2015 and a clean New York title.


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

HI SPEED said:


> 1993 Mercedes-Benz 300TE AMG Wagon
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-mercedes-benz-300te-2/


I personally think the window tint is a bit much. Other than that, nice car.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Should fit perfectly in my garage. But apparently I’d be drawn and quartered if I register it in MT.


Good luck, Dave. What a stunning back-date. :thumbup: 

Since it doesn't pass emissions in CA, what is the most likely scenario for this car? Interesting that it's currently registered in MD, which also has periodic emissions testing requirements, but likely not as strict as CA.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

andlf said:


> Here's a rare sight...
> 
> No Reserve: One-Owner 1988 Isuzu Impulse Turbo
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-isuzu-impulse-turbo/


I really love Isuzu cars of this era. The Handling by Lotus badge was subtle but very cool for eagle eyed car spotters like me to see. Too bad this one has an automatic. Which begs the question, did the automatic transmission help ensure this particular car's survival? Because surely a manual transmission equipped one would have been used up (and likely abused) decades ago. Good luck finding a rare original manual transmission to swap into this car. With the auto it's not very appealing to me and I'm a guy who actually likes Isuzus! But I suppose for a die hard fan it's easier to fix mechanical issues than bodywork and this car is pretty clean all things considered.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

[HR][/HR]


masa8888 said:


> Good luck, Dave. What a stunning back-date. :thumbup:
> 
> Since it doesn't pass emissions in CA, what is the most likely scenario for this car? Interesting that it's currently registered in MD, which also has periodic emissions testing requirements, but likely not as strict as CA.


Thanks! Because of the emissions issue, I won't bid very high so I likely won't get it. I suspect this seller has a high reserve, though (his prior auctions include two Porsches that did not meet reserve at over $100K)

But IF I got it at a bargain, since many CA bidders won't bid, I would give my best shot at making changes to pass emissions in CA. Barring that, I guess I'd have to register it to my Montana LLC. I don't normally do that (I have 10 cars all registered in CA, but my Jag spent 6 months registered in MT while I waited to see if I wanted to actually keep it or flip it - now it is registered in CA). If I registered it in MT, I'd try selling it at another auction with a higher reserve than what I bought for. I think that car would do very well at a Monterey Auction in August. Otherwise, it'd be a MT car in CA sitting in my garage most of the time, but that is an unlikely outcome.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Thanks! Because of the emissions issue, I won't bid very high so I likely won't get it. I suspect this seller has a high reserve, though (his prior auctions include two Porsches that did not meet reserve at over $100K)
> 
> But IF I got it at a bargain, since many CA bidders won't bid, I would give my best shot at making changes to pass emissions in CA. Barring that, I guess I'd have to register it to my Montana LLC. I don't normally do that (I have 10 cars all registered in CA, but my Jag spent 6 months registered in MT while I waited to see if I wanted to actually keep it or flip it - now it is registered in CA). If I registered it in MT, I'd try selling it at another auction with a higher reserve than what I bought for. I think that car would do very well at a Monterey Auction in August. Otherwise, it'd be a MT car in CA sitting in my garage most of the time, but that is an unlikely outcome.



If you need to store it in MT I can help out.

I'd make sure to get it up to temp regularly to keep it fresh...


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> [HR][/HR]
> 
> Thanks! Because of the emissions issue, I won't bid very high so I likely won't get it. I suspect this seller has a high reserve, though (his prior auctions include two Porsches that did not meet reserve at over $100K)
> 
> But IF I got it at a bargain, since many CA bidders won't bid, I would give my best shot at making changes to pass emissions in CA. Barring that, I guess I'd have to register it to my Montana LLC. I don't normally do that (I have 10 cars all registered in CA, but my Jag spent 6 months registered in MT while I waited to see if I wanted to actually keep it or flip it - now it is registered in CA). If I registered it in MT, I'd try selling it at another auction with a higher reserve than what I bought for. I think that car would do very well at a Monterey Auction in August. Otherwise, it'd be a MT car in CA sitting in my garage most of the time, but that is an unlikely outcome.


Makes sense:beer: I think you're right that the bids (and hopefully the seller's reserve) will be overall lower than his previous auctions, due to the emissions issue. Also, I kind of like that he kept the 3.2L in there and didn't go crazy with an engine build.

On another note, any guesses on what this Supra will hammer at? $72k with 3 hours to go. 35k miles, mostly stock, and very clean.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-toyota-supra-13/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*No Reserve: 1982 Alfa Romeo GTV6 Balocco Edition*

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-alfa-romeo-gtv6-4/












> This 1982 Alfa Romeo GTV6 is #208 of 350 Balocco editions and *is powered by a 24-valve 3.0L V6 from a 164 QV*. The car was reportedly kept in Georgia by its original owner and was brought to Illinois by the second owner, who commissioned Besic Motorsports in Glen Ellyn to perform the engine conversion. The seller acquired the car three years ago and it now shows 37k miles. Modifications include European bumpers, Ronal wheels, Koni shocks, a limited-slip differential, and more as described in the listing. This Alfa Romeo is now offered at no reserve with the factory alloys and steering wheel, service records, and a clean Illinois title in the seller’s name.
> Lot #18653
> Seller: jweinberger33
> Location: Hinsdale, Illinois 60521
> ...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

andlf said:


> I figured this would be in the high teens right now with the condition & rare blue. :shrug:





andlf said:


> /\ $9.1k


Even as the color is rare, red sells. The chips in the paint and such show pretty poorly vs the issues on the red one that went for 19.5k. $10k is not a bad price for that car, still would be interesting to see a low mile 93 or 94 go up for sale on there.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

andlf said:


> *No Reserve: 1982 Alfa Romeo GTV6 Balocco Edition*
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-alfa-romeo-gtv6-4/


There's also a nice 3.0 swapped GTV6 on AlfaBB right now. 

https://www.alfabb.com/bb/forums/al...d/678616-85-gtv6-street-track-car-260-hp.html


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-lotus-exige-4/

$45,000 at 1 hour left.

*Lotus Exige S1*


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

andlf said:


> Here's a rare sight...
> 
> No Reserve: One-Owner 1988 Isuzu Impulse Turbo
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-isuzu-impulse-turbo/


That rear shot reminds me of









Not necessarily a bad thing



:thumbup:




https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-audi-rs4-45/


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

^

That 911r seller doesn't disappoint with another outstanding driving video to go with one of his listings :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Vintage 240Z's have done VERY well lately on BaT, and that seems to be bringing out the best of them. This one just showed up today - this will bring ALL the money. I'm predicting $75k. As a Z owner back in the '70s, this car gives me a raging chubby ...










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-datsun-240z-37/


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

Harv said:


> Remember this?
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/internet-unsympathetic-to-bmw-owner-with-incorrectly-pa-509231773
> 
> ...


Shieeet sold for $66,500 before fees. Guess spending $5,000 on an Individual color paid off...


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

KevinC said:


> Vintage 240Z's have done VERY well lately on BaT, and that seems to be bringing out the best of them. This one just showed up today - this will bring ALL the money. I'm predicting $75k. As a Z owner back in the '70s, this car gives me a raging chubby ...


They're on my list of attainable cars, but not for long if they start climbing. They also have one of the best exhaust notes of all time with the right intake and exhaust:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt5GM9CacuU


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

TheCool said:


> Shieeet sold for $66,500 before fees. Guess spending $5,000 on an Individual color paid off...


Well, and not bothering to drive it really.


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

westopher said:


> Well, and not bothering to drive it really.


There's no way a 14k mile E92 M3 in a standard color is selling for $61,500 or more though.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I started writing for BaT today.

https://bringatrailer.com/2019/05/02/car-stories-barry-collects-continentals/


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

TheCool said:


> There's no way a 14k mile E92 M3 in a standard color is selling for $61,500 or more though.


Oh for sure. Its more of just a jab at how people "make money" on cars.
Having a 3700lb lump in your garage for 5 years to make a couple grand on BAT and tell everyone about what a savvy investor you are is the new car scene.
Not that I'm saying it was a terrible case of that with this car, it just gave me a segue way to yell at the particular cloud I've often wanted to yell at lately.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> I started writing for BaT today.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/2019/05/02/car-stories-barry-collects-continentals/


Congratulations 

Look forward to reading your articles


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

4th Branch said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great vid. When the RS engine covers have seen a lot of heat they turn a color similarly to what is shown in their auction; I would stay away. This is probably one of the last dealers in the PDX area I would buy from, too.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TheCool said:


> Shieeet sold for $66,500 before fees. Guess spending $5,000 on an Individual color paid off...


A waste of financial resources.

The stock market average did much better.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

westopher said:


> Oh for sure. Its more of just a jab at how people "make money" on cars.
> Having a 3700lb lump in your garage for 5 years to make a couple grand on BAT and tell everyone about what a savvy investor you are is the new car scene.
> Not that I'm saying it was a terrible case of that with this car, it just gave me a segue way to yell at the particular cloud I've often wanted to yell at lately.


My BIL has a E46 M3 he special ordered new in early 2004 that sits in his garage with ~25K miles...and he likes to say those things too about how he's gonna make money on it when he sells. He drives it maybe once every 3-4 months.
I kindly remind him about the initial cost to own and 15 yrs of fees, taxes, ins, gas, maint, etc just to get (maybe) 60-80% of MSRP some day.

That's not an investment and if you're not gonna drive/enjoy it, you might as well taken that $55k back then and put it in Apple stock. That...would have been an investment.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

barry2952 said:


> I started writing for BaT today.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/2019/05/02/car-stories-barry-collects-continentals/


Just finished the article, very well done! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Anybody tracking this one? Seems like a helluva car...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-volkswagen-karmann-ghia-8/


Sold for $41k It might be time to buy a Ghia.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

TheCool said:


> Shieeet sold for $66,500 before fees. Guess spending $5,000 on an Individual color paid off...


That's insanity, IMO. I'd love to know why the person paid so much about standard market value for essentially a color. Admittedly, I overpaid for my M3, but then again, people seem to think that the spec of my car is on the desirable side. Still though, it was nowhere near $66k. I know people were asking similar for lime rock edition cars and I thought it was crazy then---and I LOVE these cars in orange with the black ZCP wheels.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

No reserve Alfa GTV6

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-alfa-romeo-gtv6-4/


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

6cylVWguy said:


> That's insanity, IMO. I'd love to know why the person paid so much about standard market value for essentially a color. Admittedly, I overpaid for my M3, but then again, people seem to think that the spec of my car is on the desirable side. Still though, it was nowhere near $66k. I know people were asking similar for lime rock edition cars and I thought it was crazy then---and I LOVE these cars in orange with the black ZCP wheels.


Agreed, I don't understand the premium on this one. If I'm paying that much for a color on an M3, I'd get the cleanest Interlagos Blue Competition Package E46 M3 that I could find. I test drove one in that exact spec brand new off the dealer lot in 2006 and I'll never forget it.

---

*1-of-3 2012 Evora GTS factory-built race car. Never titled, 300 miles on it.*

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-lotus-evora-4/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

masa8888 said:


> Sold for $41k It might be time to buy a Ghia.


Yeah interesting to watch but considering the high quality restoration cost needed to get it to $41K, not much money was made here.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E34 with the tiny V8, manual transmission, and fewer than 34K miles:

















It had only 215 HP, vs 275 in my dad's '94 Benz E420, but obviously the MB was an automatic and only a four speed at that; the slushbox version of this Bimmer was already getting five gears in '95.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

masa8888 said:


> Sold for $41k It might be too late to buy a Ghia.


Fixed.

I’ve had two. If they were all priced like that I’d never get another, like its big brother the Microbus. I had several of those, but anything worth having costs far more than I’ll be able to pay.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

tbvvw said:


> My BIL has a E46 M3 he special ordered new in early 2004 that sits in his garage with ~25K miles...and he likes to say those things too about how he's gonna make money on it when he sells. He drives it maybe once every 3-4 months.
> I kindly remind him about the initial cost to own and 15 yrs of fees, taxes, ins, gas, maint, etc just to get (maybe) 60-80% of MSRP some day.
> 
> That's not an investment and if you're not gonna drive/enjoy it, you might as well taken that $55k back then and put it in Apple stock. That...would have been an investment.


Ugh I've been on your side of that conversation more times than I care to count. I especially like when people tell ME how much I've made on my "investment" e36 m3. I'd love to through my maintenance/mod receipt folder at them. It would probably weigh enough to knock them unconscious. :laugh:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

PoorHouse said:


> Thoughts on this 8k mile V70 as a daily? Thinking max bid around $12k.
> 
> Looks good on top.
> 
> ...


$15,000 :screwy:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> I started writing for BaT today.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/2019/05/02/car-stories-barry-collects-continentals/


Way to go Barry. This is going to be fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

freedo84gti said:


> $15,000 :screwy:


Given the condition of the under-carriage and the location, it looks like the Volvo wagon was driven less than one mile a day to a train station for years on end.


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

andlf said:


> 1989 Lancia Delta Integrale 16V
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-lancia-delta-integrale-5/


This car is in the Classic Car Club NY collection, I've seen it in person and its quite lovely. They also mentioned it's a PITA to keep running right like all the other Integrales of this generation. Worth it :thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Should fit perfectly in my garage. But apparently I’d be drawn and quartered if I register it in MT.


I'm guessing you were out at 145k? :laugh:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Harv said:


> I'm guessing you were out at 145k? :laugh:


Whoa, yes. I was on a boat in the Virgin Islands, drinking at the Soggy Dollar on Jost Van **** and at Willy T’s! so I missed the end today. I knew it would be 6 figures but that exceeded my expectations. 

I’ll get over it...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> E34 with the tiny V8, manual transmission, and fewer than 34K miles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really want to bid on this.


----------



## Terrible One (Apr 25, 2002)

Do it :thumbup:

If it were closer I would be all over it.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I really want to bid on this.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Like I said, E34’s are my favorite driving five series.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

You guys are really bad influences.

*click*

EDIT - Just kidding, not sure I have the balls for this.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> You guys are really bad influences.
> 
> *click*
> 
> EDIT - Just kidding, not sure I have the balls for this.


While very cool but I'm wating on an E43 330i Chicago Special, manual of course. Might call my buddy to keep a lookout since a backup car would be nice.

Total shot in the dark.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

freedo84gti said:


> $15,000 :screwy:



Yeah, that was a stout price.

We had a max set of $12k which I thought was pretty high.

Now she's thinking about leasing a new Volvo.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: 1991 Ferrari 348 TB (Euro spec)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-ferrari-348-3/












> This 1986.5 Porsche 928S was sold new at Pioneer Porsche Audi of La Mesa, California in April 1986 and now shows 102k miles. Finished in Guards Red over black leather, the car was acquired by the seller three years ago from the second owner and is powered by a 5.0-liter DOHC V8 paired with a rear-mounted 5-speed manual transaxle. Features include a power sunroof, 16″ factory wheels, an Alpine stereo, and dual-zone air conditioning. Included service records date back to the second owner’s purchase in 1996 and are said to cover a timing belt and water pump replacement at 95k miles. This 928S is now offered with owner’s manuals, service records, a clear Carfax report, and a clean Washington title in the seller’s name.
> 
> The longitudinally-mounted 3.4-liter Tipo 119 V8 produced 300 horsepower when new and is paired with a transverse 5-speed manual gearbox. A service in April 2016 at 38,500 kilometers included a timing belt replacement, an oil change, a new air filter, fresh coolant and brake fluid, and drive belt replacement. The gearbox was rebuilt in November 2015 with a new shaft and input gear, and a used Tubi exhaust system was also installed at that time.
> 
> ...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> *No Reserve: 1982 Alfa Romeo GTV6 Balocco Edition*
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-alfa-romeo-gtv6-4/


It went for $27k.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-mercedes-benz-sl65-amg-7/










This is way too tempting.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bothhandsplease said:


> This is way too tempting.


Do it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bothhandsplease said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-mercedes-benz-sl65-amg-7/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FTFY


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1999 Saab 9-3 Viggen

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-saab-9-3-viggen-2/












> This 1999 Saab 9-3 Viggen is one of 420 made for the first year of production and shows 45k miles. The car is finished in Lightning Blue over gray and blue leather, and power is from a turbocharged 2.3-liter inline-four driving the front wheels through a five-speed manual transmission. Service during the seller’s nine-month ownership included installation of a new direct ignition cassette and exhaust components as well as an oil change. This Viggen is offered with an accident-free Carfax report and a clean Connecticut title in the seller’s name.
> Lightning Blue was the only color available for the first year of the Viggen, which was fitted with drag-reducing aerodynamic trim and a specially-designed rear spoiler from the factory. The condition of the paint on this example is shown up close in the gallery below, including scrapes on the underside of the front air dam and chips in the hood.
> Factory 17″ wheels are mounted with Sumitomo HTR A/S P02 tires that show 2018 date codes. The Viggen featured upgraded brakes over the standard 9-3 from the factory, and slotted rotors are fitted at all four corners here.
> The interior features heated front sport seats and a rear bench upholstered in dark gray leather with blue inserts and embossed Viggen logos. Carpeted and rubber floor mats are included in the sale, as are two keys with remote fobs.
> ...


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

bothhandsplease said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-mercedes-benz-sl65-amg-7/
> 
> This is way too tempting.


As long as you go into it knowing/thinking you are going to maintain a $120K car, yes it's tempting. (the monthly repairs/maint on my BILs 2007 E63 wagon are at new car payment levels, fwiw...)


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-8/





















> This 1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC is finished in Classic Green Pearl over tan leather and was reportedly purchased new in New Jersey. It is said to have been kept by its original owner until 2017, and the selling dealer acquired the car in 2018. Power comes from a narrow-angle 2.8L “VR6” paired with a 5-speed manual transaxle. A Borla exhaust system is fitted, and recent maintenance reportedly included an oil change, new battery, and a tire rotation. Now showing 52k miles, this Volkswagen offered by the selling dealer in Old Westbury, New York with a clean Carfax, factory manuals, two keys, and a clean New Jersey title.
> The Corrado was designed by Herbert Schäfer and manufactured for Volkswagen by Karmann in Germany. This particular example is finished in Classic Green Pearl, with the surfaces shown from multiple angles in the photo gallery below. According to the seller, the driver’s fender was repainted and blended into the door due to a scratch under previous ownership. No accidents or other damage are reported on the Carfax.
> 15″ Speedline alloy wheels were standard for the 1993 SLC and are currently mounted with Falken Ziex ZE912 rear tires and Kumho Ecsta ASTs up front. In March 2019 the car was given a tire rotation and 4-wheel alignment. Braking is handled by discs at all four corners, and gallery photos show the power-deployable spoiler in the raised position.
> Inside, the interior is trimmed in tan leather with color-matched carpets plus a black dashboard and steering wheel. Factory equipment includes a power sunroof, air conditioning, a trip computer, power windows/mirrors/locks, an AM/FM cassette stereo, and auxiliary voltage/oil pressure gauges forward of the shifter.
> ...


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn that is a nice 93!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That Corrado is ****ing perfect. It's even green.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

andlf said:


> 1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-8/


Holy crap!

Do want!


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Is it corrado dumping time now? Thats the 3rd one in a short amount of time


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> That Corrado is ****ing perfect. It's even green.


Has the updated FCM adapter to run the MK3 fan control module. No dents on the rockers like some of the past ones. Tow hook covers intact which is a good sign. Does look like it has an aftermarket alarm which I would pull out right off the bat. 

Heater core needs to be done and blower box gaskets need to be gone through as you can see them blowing out the vents. Underside looks clean with the Borla exhaust. 

This one far surpasses the red one.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

TheDeckMan said:


> Damn that is a nice 93!





Cabin Pics said:


> That Corrado is ****ing perfect. It's even green.





LT1M21Stingray said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Do want!





Aw614 said:


> Is it corrado dumping time now? Thats the 3rd one in a short amount of time


:thumbup: I'm sooooo trying to resist bidding.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

That's funny that both the Corrado and the Viggen were both for sale then and now. It's gonna be interesting to see the outcome since they're both relatively in the same geographic area, condition, and mileage.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DonPatrizio said:


> That's funny that both the Corrado and the Viggen were both for sale then and now. It's gonna be interesting to see the outcome since they're both relatively in the same geographic area, condition, and mileage.


Several times I went to buy Viggens only to leave and end up buying something else. While they are cool and fun, I would rather a SPG over a Viggen, but a Corrado over either. Should be interesting as us Saab guys are a bit off kilt some of the times, think the Corrado has a much larger following and will be easier to maintain in the long run.

The SPG is closer to the Corrado when considering they were sold in that period as a Corrado. The Viggen was closer to competing to the E36 M3/E46/B5 S4 and MK1 TT. Hell the Corrado's main competitors were a Ford Probe and Ford SVT Contour


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

7k mile NA

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-mazda-mx-5-miata-22/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Once upon a time a green SLC was my dream car and a blue viggen was my best friends dream car. Here they are in nice shape, but neither of us want those cars anymore. :laugh:


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

TheDeckMan said:


> DonPatrizio said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny that both the Corrado and the Viggen were both for sale then and now. It's gonna be interesting to see the outcome since they're both relatively in the same geographic area, condition, and mileage.
> ...


I agree. I predict $7k for the Viggen and $20k for the Corrado.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DonPatrizio said:


> I agree. I predict $7k for the Viggen and $20k for the Corrado.


Think you are pretty damn close on both, the Corrado could go 25kish being a 93 vs the 20k 92 and much lower miles. Granted it is not red....so -$2k there.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

I didn't realize Corrado's had 18 gallon fuel tanks. 
That thing is beautiful. I too...must resist bidding.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

DonPatrizio said:


> I agree. I predict $7k for the Viggen and $20k for the Corrado.


The reserve for that Viggen is probably above $7k.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

0dd_j0b said:


> I didn't realize Corrado's had 18 gallon fuel tanks.
> That thing is beautiful. I too...must resist bidding.


18 on the cluster, with reserve amount it is closer to 20.5/21gal. Makes for a great GT car on long distance drives. When going cross country in mine 420-450 miles was my normal range without an issue.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TheDeckMan said:


> 18 on the cluster, with reserve amount it is closer to 20.5/21gal. Makes for a great GT car on long distance drives. When going cross country in mine 420-450 miles was my normal range without an issue.


This is one of the things I really like about the 325i - The gas tank is huge for a car of it's size.

I have put 17 gallons in it before, I believe the official size is 16.6 gallons. 

At 28-29mpg it means I only have to stop for gas once per week for my commute, which is great because I absolutely hate stopping for gas.

So you telling me that the Corrado also has a huge fuel tank does not diminish my want for one the least bit.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> This is one of the things I really like about the 325i - The gas tank is huge for a car of it's size.
> 
> I have put 17 gallons in it before, I believe the official size is 16.6 gallons.
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

andlf said:


> *25k-Mile 1986 Plymouth Conquest TSi*
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-chrysler-conquest-2/






*$31K....jeebus!*


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

16volt said:


> *$31K....jeebus!*


Holy Carp!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

16volt said:


> *$31K....jeebus!*


Getting such money for this car would be quite the market conquest.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

GTV6s are popping up often now.

1986 Alfa Romeo GTV6

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-alfa-romeo-gtv6-8/












> This 1986 Alfa Romeo GTV6 comes from the last year of production for the US market and was acquired by the selling dealer a year ago. Power is from a 2.5-liter Busso V6 paired with a five-speed manual transaxle, and the car is finished in black over black leather. Service under current ownership reportedly included a throttle cable repair and an oil change. This GTV6 is offered with service records dating to 1989, factory literature, a Carfax report, and a clean California title.
> 
> The Giugiaro-penned body is finished in Nero paint which the selling dealer believes to have been refinished in several areas. Cracking in the paint and on the passenger-side taillight is detailed in the gallery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Browsing Land Cruiser listings this morning and once again I'm struck by how someone can spend a year on maintenance and super detailed cleaning, for resale, only to put the cheapest crap tires they can buy on it. :screwy:

Is the $150 you saved over buying a good, name brand tire, really making or breaking you?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Sporin said:


> Browsing Land Cruiser listings this morning and once again I'm struck by how someone can spend a year on maintenance and super detailed cleaning, for resale, only to put the cheapest crap tires they can buy on it. :screwy:
> 
> Is the $150 you saved over buying a good, name brand tire, really making or breaking you?


I've seen crap tires on 1LEs, 'Vettes, GT500s, Scat Packs & RS4s. People are cheapa$$3$...image over function i guess. :screwy::laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

andlf said:


> I've seen crap tires on 1LEs, 'Vettes, GT500s, Scat Packs & RS4s. People are cheapa$$3$...image over function i guess. :screwy::laugh:


"tires are tires"

Remember too, that 99.998% of the population, even those with fast cars, will never drive them hard enough to push the tire to the limit.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

andlf said:


> I've seen crap tires on 1LEs, 'Vettes, GT500s, Scat Packs & RS4s. People are cheapa$$3$...image over function i guess. :screwy::laugh:


2 LC's in a row this morning, but the most egregious I remember was a Cosworth Benz. Such a special car, so you go into Discount Tire and buy the cheapest thing that fits? :screwy: 



Cabin Pics said:


> "tires are tires"
> 
> Remember too, that 99.998% of the population, even those with fast cars, will never drive them hard enough to push the tire to the limit.


True, of course, but still... most of these BaT vehicles are flips now anyway. You want to convince me to pay $3k more for this vehicle than you bought it for last year (documented) because you armor-all'd it and put on the cheapest tires you could find? Pass. :thumbdown:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sporin said:


> Pass. :thumbdown:


*next guy in line*

"I'll take it!"

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sporin said:


> True, of course, but still... most of these BaT vehicles are flips now anyway. You want to convince me to pay $3k more for this vehicle than you bought it for last year (documented) because you armor-all'd it and put on the cheapest tires you could find? Pass. :thumbdown:


This, and because of it I definitely expect more cheapo tires than Michelins. 

At least with the Land Cruisers there's a good chance that a new owner might put bigger tires on to suit their preference.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> "tires are tires"
> 
> Remember too, that 99.998% of the population, even those with fast cars, will never drive them hard enough to push the tire to the limit.





Sporin said:


> 2 LC's in a row this morning, but the most egregious I remember was a Cosworth Benz. Such a special car, so you go into Discount Tire and buy the cheapest thing that fits? :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> True, of course, but still... most of these BaT vehicles are flips now anyway. You want to convince me to pay $3k more for this vehicle than you bought it for last year (documented) because you armor-all'd it and put on the cheapest tires you could find? Pass. :thumbdown:


True...true. 

Well, I learned my lesson long, long ago in regards to cheap tires. 

For me, I just like knowing that when I "take the long way home" or make my saturday fun runs out in the middle of nowhere that it's gonna grip like it's supposed to.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1972 Alfa Romeo Montreal

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-alfa-romeo-montreal/












> This 1972 Alfa Romeo Montreal is one of 3,925 examples produced and was reportedly imported by New York-area dealer Joe Marmora of Meadowlands Imports in the 1970s. The car is said to have remained in the Baltimore area since importation and was purchased by its current owner in 2000. Power is from a 2.6-liter DOHC V8 paired with a five-speed manual transmission, and the body is finished in red over a black interior. Bilstein shocks have been added along with Dave Rugh springs, a Penatti fuel pump, and a Momo steering wheel. The SPICA mechanical fuel injection system was rebuilt by Wes Ingram under current ownership, while other work was carried out by Di Fatta Brothers Ltd. This Montreal is offered by the seller on behalf of its current owner with handwritten service records, spare parts, and a clean Maryland title in the owner’s name.
> The seller reports that the exterior was refinished from its original orange to Signal Red prior to the current owner’s purchase in 2000. Evidence of bodywork is noted on the lower panels, as are a scratch on the trunk lid, a chip on the front edge of the hood, and rash on the underside of the front valance. Rust above the driver-side rocker panel was reportedly treated with Boeshield T-9, and a paint bulge remains in the area.
> Stock 14″ Campagnolo wheels are shod in Michelin rubber and mounted with ¼” spacers. The factory chin spoiler has been removed and is included in the sale. Fused headlight relays have been added, while the windshield washer reservoir and pump have been removed.
> The interior features black cloth and vinyl upholstery with gray carpets accented by black door panels and trim. Shoulder belts replace the stock lap belts, while luggage straps remain present in the rear. The air conditioning system has been removed along with the headlight vacuum actuator equipment, cigarette lighter, and windshield wiper controller.
> ...


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

andlf said:


> 1972 Alfa Romeo Montreal


Beautiful car...though the shower curtain for the shifter boot is a little weird. I imagine that was from factory though?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

4,700-Mile 2011 Porsche Boxster Spyder 6-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-porsche-boxster-spyder-21/











> This 2011 Porsche Boxster Spyder is one of 891 US-market examples produced for the 2011 and 2012 model years, and it was purchased new by the seller from Concours Motors in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. The car is finished in Arctic Silver Metallic over black leather sport seats, and it has just over 4,700 miles. Power comes from a 3.4-liter flat-six paired with a six-speed manual transaxle. Optional equipment includes Sport Chrono Plus, PCM 3.0 with navigation, self-dimming mirrors, bi-xenon headlamps, heated seats, Sound Package Plus, and automatic climate control. This special-edition Boxster is now offered with its window sticker, a Porsche Certificate of Authenticity, a clean Carfax report, and a clean Wisconsin title in the seller’s name.




























____________________

1986 Porsche 911 Turbo

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-porsche-911-turbo-36/












> This 1986 Porsche 911 Turbo was purchased by the seller’s father in the late 1980s and subsequently sold to a friend. The seller, 12 Hours of Sebring winner and 2-time ALMS Driver’s Champion Chad Block, purchased the car back in 2013. It is finished in Guards Red over black leather, and power comes from a turbocharged 3.3L flat-six paired with a 4-speed manual transaxle. The car is equipped with a Ruf front valence, Ruf wheels, a Ruf steering wheel, and a custom stainless-steel exhaust. Recent maintenance included a new clutch, transmission gear oil, CDI box, and more detailed below. This 911 Turbo is offered with the factory books, tool roll, removed stock components, a clean Carfax report, and a clean Pennsylvania title.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That 930 is hawt.

Hell, so is the Speedster.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

0dd_j0b said:


> Beautiful car...though the shower curtain for the shifter boot is a little weird. I imagine that was from factory though?


That's the rare Italian unCirc shifter. 



Cabin Pics said:


> That 930 is hawt.
> 
> Hell, so is the Speedster.


:thumbup: Yep, I'd rock either! :beer:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

0dd_j0b said:


> Beautiful car...though the shower curtain for the shifter boot is a little weird. I imagine that was from factory though?


This was my first thought :laugh:


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

andlf said:


> That's the rare Italian unCirc shifter.


And now I will never unsee it this way. thanks.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> "tires are tires"
> 
> Remember too, that 99.998% of the population, even those with fast cars, will never drive them hard enough to push the tire to the limit.


Until the one time they do. It's the most common, yet stupid thought process. Tires are the only things that keep your car on the road. Play golf in flip flops. Play basketball in running shoes. Kind of makes a difference.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Diamond Dave said:


> Until the one time they do. It's the most common, yet stupid thought process. Tires are the only things that keep your car on the road. Play golf in flip flops. Play basketball in running shoes. Kind of makes a difference.


To be fair, I have played golf in flip flops and it wasn't that bad.

Granted, I have a cart, so I'm not drudging across the course carrying my bag.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> To be fair, I have played golf in flip flops and it wasn't that bad.
> 
> Granted, I have a cart, so I'm not drudging across the course carrying my bag.


With or without socks?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> With or without socks?


No socks with the flippy floppies.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> To be fair, I have played golf in flip flops and it wasn't that bad.
> 
> Granted, I have a cart, so I'm not drudging across the course carrying my bag.


Golf Flip Flops are a thing.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sporin said:


> Golf Flip Flops are a thing.


I don't see how we could possibly grow more as a society since we've now reached perfection.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

andlf said:


> 4,700-Mile 2011 Porsche Boxster Spyder 6-Speed
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-porsche-boxster-spyder-21/


A good friend of mine bought one of these in Red when they first came out. He loved it, but every-****ing-body asked him if it was a Ferrari. It drove him nuts, especially since it said "Porsche" right across the bottom of the door.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> I don't see how we could possibly grow more as a society since we've now reached perfection.


Argyle toe socks, obviously


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

turbo_nine said:


> Argyle toe socks, obviously


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Those would go great with my golf flip flops.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-100K mile E34 M5, anyone? It's in Austin.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> Sub-100K mile E34 M5, anyone? It's in Austin.


Jesus....

That's beautiful.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


I need those for my work shoes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Jesus....
> 
> That's beautiful.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

24k-Mile 1993 *Peruvian Supercar* 5-Speed manual VR4

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-mitsubishi-3000gt-vr4-9/












> This 1993 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4 was sold new at Dave Mason Motors of Indianapolis, Indiana and spent time in Montana and Florida before it was acquired by the selling dealer out of North Carolina. Finished in Caracas Red over gray leather, the car shows just under 24k miles and is powered by a twin-turbocharged 3.0-liter V6 mated to a 5-speed manual transaxle and all-wheel drive. This VR4 is now being offered with its original window sticker, a factory manual, clean Carfax report, and a clean North Carolina title.
> 
> Seller: choicedealsnc2017
> Location: Raleigh, North Carolina
> ...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's another:

1992 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-mitsubishi-3000gt-vr4-10/












> This 1992 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4 shows 39k miles and is powered by a twin-turbocharged 3.0-liter V6 driving all four wheels through a five-speed manual transaxle. Finished in Sandstone Gray Metallic over a gray leather interior, it also features active aerodynamics, four-wheel steering, air conditioning, and a factory AM/FM/CD/cassette stereo. The car was sold new in California and purchased by the seller in January 2019. A new battery and alternator were subsequently installed, and a California smog check was passed in April 2019. This Z16A VR4 is offered with a clean Carfax report and a clean California title in the seller’s name.
> 
> Location: Fresno, California 93705
> Chassis: JA3XE74C9NY058144
> ...


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

I've noticed VR4's pop up more frequently on BaT recently. I guess the black sheep of the 90's Japanese "supercars" is finally starting to get some love.

Not sure why, but I'm digging the hell out of this K5:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-chevrolet-blazer/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> Not sure why, but I'm digging the hell out of this K5:


Because they're ****ing cool!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

15k for a 180?! Damn, good thing I am not letting go of my Aviator any time soon. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-audi-tt-4/


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> 15k for a 180?! Damn, good thing I am not letting go of my Aviator any time soon.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-audi-tt-4/


yea, can’t believe that price right now for a 180.. great example, color, mileage etc. but.. surprised. I have a good friend who’s about to pull the trigger on a 2012 TTRS, who currently owns a silver 180 coupe with 54k miles on it. Again, super clean car but, i think he’s having pipe dreams of what he will sell it for after he saw that auction. He bought it with 44k miles 2 years ago, for 9k.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

osin34 said:


> yea, can’t believe that price right now for a 180.. great example, color, mileage etc. but.. surprised. I have a good friend who’s about to pull the trigger on a 2012 TTRS, who currently owns a silver 180 coupe with 54k miles on it. Again, super clean car but, i think he’s having pipe dreams of what he will sell it for after he saw that auction. He bought it with 44k miles 2 years ago, for 9k..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rare colors are sought after, took me two years to find mine. The 2nd one dropped in my lap but needed to be un-f*cked from a scene kid owning it. Drove it for two years and sorted out the car completely. It was an unusual car having been built in late 1998 for a 225. Vin was low 2000 number, additionally it had a blue interior which was rare for Aviators, believe only 1 or 2 came with the blue interior. With under 120k miles I got 10k for it which I felt was fair considering it was modded in a clone fashion to my track car, just a little more mild setup. Was a blast of a car for road trips. Current owner just got his hands on a QS Blue Recaro's to match the interior. 

Silver and low miles would say perhaps is a 9-11ish car fwiw.


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> Rare colors are sought after, took me two years to find mine. The 2nd one dropped in my lap but needed to be un-f*cked from a scene kid owning it. Drove it for two years and sorted out the car completely. It was an unusual car having been built in late 1998 for a 225. Vin was low 2000 number, additionally it had a blue interior which was rare for Aviators, believe only 1 or 2 came with the blue interior. With under 120k miles I got 10k for it which I felt was fair considering it was modded in a clone fashion to my track car, just a little more mild setup. Was a blast of a car for road trips. Current owner just got his hands on a QS Blue Recaro's to match the interior.
> 
> Silver and low miles would say perhaps is a 9-11ish car fwiw.


this is solid info for sure.. think it would be worth him trying his luck on BAT?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

osin34 said:


> this is solid info for sure.. think it would be worth him trying his luck on BAT?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might be worth a go, seems like the best spot for TT's at the moment.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

I've always said the OG TT will be collectible.

With current regs, you won't find a car with that styling ever again. :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> I've always said the OG TT will be collectible.
> 
> With current regs, you won't find a car with that styling ever again. :thumbup:


Agreed, they get lots of attention still to this day. I would pick up another in a heart beat if the right color combo showed up locally.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

LS3 all the things! Manual, ̶d̶i̶e̶s̶e̶l̶ LS3, wagon:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

^Diesels are highly overrated. And they stink.

Carry on...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1986 Ford Mustang SVO

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-ford-mustang-svo-9/












> This 1986 Ford Mustang SVO was originally delivered to Two Rivers Ford in Donelson, Tennessee, and was reportedly purchased by the seller out of a New Jersey collection two years ago. Power comes from a turbocharged 2.3-liter inline-four paired with a five-speed manual transmission, and the car is finished in Bright Red over a charcoal gray leather interior. This SVO is offered with service records, a window sticker, factory literature, Marti and Carfax reports, and transferable Connecticut registration.
> The car is finished in Bright Red and features a factory hood scoop, a black two-level spoiler affixed to the rear hatch, and an optional pop-up sunroof. The seller notes the presence of touched-up chips on the front end.
> Factory 16″ alloy wheels wear factory-style Goodyear tires. The Mustang SVO was fitted with five-lug hubs and performance suspension including Koni shocks and struts from new.
> The cabin features charcoal door panels, carpeting, and leather sport seats. Factory equipment includes an AM/FM/cassette stereo, power accessories, and air conditioning as well as SVO-specific items such as a three-spoke steering wheel, a Hurst shifter, and dash badging. The five-digit odometer shows 23k miles.
> ...


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> LS3 all the things! Manual, ̶d̶i̶e̶s̶e̶l̶ LS3, wagon:


This is amazing. 

A couple critiques though, I probably would've tried to find a more rust-free shell to do the swap in. Also, that exhaust and oil sump hangs LOW. I'd probably raise that car a couple inches if I owned it, and probably try to fab up some sort of skid plate.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TheDeckMan said:


> 15k for a 180?! Damn, good thing I am not letting go of my Aviator any time soon.





osin34 said:


> i think he’s having pipe dreams of what he will sell it for after he saw that auction.


For me, the Audi TT 225 in Aviator Gray was the ultimate cool car circa 2000. It's hard to describe just how striking these cars were in person when new and this particular shade of gray was and still is very appealing to me. Now we have so many similar colors: Porsche Fashion Gray, BMW Lime Rock Gray, Audi Quantum and Nardo Gray, Toyota Cement, etc. But in 2000 this car was a standout shape and this color was very unique.

I think silver is the classic color for any German car but Audi TTs in particular. They sold many in this color and it looks great. But it is the combination of rarity and desirability that translates into big sales prices. For now I'd say this auction is an outlier and not necessarily indicative of a market trend. Time will tell. Good examples are certainly going to get harder and harder to find, which will naturally drive prices upward. But with lowly Golf underpinnings it will never be worth huge money. The TT is the Volkswagen Karmann Ghia of today and they sold a lot of them. Everyone has their favorite. I think the Mk1 is a design icon. But the Mk3 is very handsome also and the Mk2 is a bargain right now.

I always knew they'd be collectible and it was sad to see so many get used up and abused. I've thought about getting one many times. But I've got too many challenging vehicles in my fleet at the moment and cannot take on a huge money pit of a project. Maybe if VAG did a better job offering OEM parts support for older vehicles I'd consider it.


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


>


loving that the photographer made sure to get the crub and all that extra space on the left side of the photo, rest of the car be damned. Looking at the rest of the photos it looks like he/she really loves taking these type of pics.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

dubsix said:


> loving that the photographer made sure to get the crub and all that extra space on the left side of the photo, rest of the car be damned. Looking at the rest of the photos it looks like he/she really loves taking these type of pics.


So what?

But you are right. I imagine a flat bill cap wearing bearded hipster with a DSLR taking the pictures with his "signature" mistakes. At least the pictures aren't overprocessed. :laugh:

There are tons of pictures, which is the right way to sell a car on the Internets.

Anyhoo, that wagon is awesome! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> 1999 Saab 9-3 Viggen
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-saab-9-3-viggen-2/


$8k with 5 hours to go


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

NO RESERVE GULLWING 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1956-mercedes-benz-300sl-gullwing-coupe/


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Harv said:


> NO RESERVE GULLWING
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1956-mercedes-benz-300sl-gullwing-coupe/


sweet mother of pearl


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

:heart::heart:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-ford-f-250-4x4-2/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

re: 300sl. Interesting, looks like they've launched a new "premium listings" page for high dollar stuff like the Gullwing.

So far they have this Gullwing, a Mustang Boss 429, and a 365 GTB/4 Daytona. Auctions end in 14 or 21 days, instead of the usual 7.

https://bringatrailer.com/premium/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

masa8888 said:


> re: 300sl. Interesting, looks like they've launched a new "premium listings" page for high dollar stuff like the Gullwing.
> 
> So far they have this Gullwing, a Mustang Boss 429, and a 365 GTB/4 Daytona. Auctions end in 14 or 21 days, instead of the usual 7.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/premium/


Only makes sense. With cars on this level, it takes time for people to move funds around and setup possible logistics. Cars like this attach an international audience. They need their time for due diligence as well.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sonderwunsch said:


> :heart::heart:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-ford-f-250-4x4-2/
> F250


Me too.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Weird...Carolina blue actually kinda works on this. :screwy:

1968 Chevrolet Chevelle SS396

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-chevrolet-chevelle-ss-396-4/












> This 1968 Chevrolet Chevelle SS396 has been refurbished in Carolina Blue over black vinyl and is powered by a 396ci V8 paired with a three-speed automatic transmission. Equipment includes a black vinyl top, power-assisted steering and front disc brakes, air conditioning, bucket seats, SS wheels, a four-barrel carburetor, a dual exhaust system, and more. This Chevelle was acquired by the seller a year ago and is now offered in California with a window sticker, Protect-O-Plate, National Corvette Restorers Society documentation, North Carolina registrations from 1969, other records, and a clean Montana title in the name of the seller’s company.
> The seller states that a recent body-off refurbishment included a repaint in Carolina Blue, which was reportedly a period special-order color in North Carolina. Additional exterior features include a black vinyl roof, replaced trim, a twin-dome hood, and bumper guards as well as black paint on the lower quarter panels, rockers, and fenders.
> Replacement 15″ SS wheels are mounted with Firestone Wide Oval bias-ply tires. The car is equipped with power-assisted steering and factory front disc brakes, which include four-piston calipers. Heavy-duty suspension components have reportedly been added along with new old-stock shock absorbers.
> The black cabin has been refurbished with components sourced from Legendary Auto Interiors and features bucket seats, a full-length console with a horseshoe shifter, a wood-rimmed steering wheel, air conditioning, and a factory-style AM/FM radio. The five-digit odometer shows approximately 42k miles, and state inspection receipts with mileage notations are shown in the gallery.
> ...


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Harv said:


> NO RESERVE GULLWING
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1956-mercedes-benz-300sl-gullwing-coupe/


Dang. If it wasn't ever evident before, BaT is running in the big leagues now. I love Barrett-Jackson Scottsdale, but I have a feeling that a BaT weekend would much more be *my* kind of people.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

oidoglr said:


> I love Barrett-Jackson Scottsdale, but I have a feeling that a BaT weekend would much more be *my* kind of people.


Exactly. I have zero appetite for this kind of stuff.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

DonPatrizio said:


> I agree. I predict $7k for the Viggen and $20k for the Corrado.





TheDeckMan said:


> Think you are pretty damn close on both, the Corrado could go 25kish being a 93 vs the 20k 92 and much lower miles. Granted it is not red....so -$2k there.


The Viggen auction just finished at $16,500.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Harv said:


> NO RESERVE GULLWING
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1956-mercedes-benz-300sl-gullwing-coupe/


ah, it's their car, not a regular seller...makes sense. haven't followed values on these, assume they've been going up?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

A.Wilder said:


> ah, it's their car, not a regular seller...makes sense. haven't followed values on these, assume they've been going up?


The auction description seemed to hint they bought at peak prices and don't really expect to get it all back.



> Why are we selling? And why do we have this thing in the first place? Fair questions, both. The obvious icon status of this car aside, we have always loved the model and our favorite production Gullwing is the #417 car in this same Graphite Gray color that John Fitch drove to 5th place overall and 1st in class at the 1955 Mille Miglia (pictured below). The factory owns that one so nobody else ever will, and when the opportunity arose to get our hands on this similar car, we found a way to make it happen. We’ve had a few drives that will be as close to the Fitch drive as we’ll ever get, and we are thankful for that chance. Buying this at the peak a few years back and discovering it had needs both means that this won’t be the best financial decision of our lives, but it will be a good story and memory. And given the freshness of the car right now and being able to use it to help launch BaT Premium listings, we think that the time is right for us to move it to the next owner. Maybe some day we’ll be able to get our hands on another.


First day bidding is pretty strong though, so it'll probably be a nice launch for the premium feature.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

turbo_nine said:


> The auction description seemed to hint they bought at peak prices and don't really expect to get it all back.
> 
> 
> 
> First day bidding is pretty strong though, so it'll probably be a nice launch for the premium feature.


Yeah, it's already close to 1mil, I'm guessing that's about where it would have been at a non-BaT auction.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Just for giggles, I just bought this on BaT...

I have some plans for it. Clear lenses, new headliner, houndstooth seat inserts, possible Carrera side script and maybe a ducktail. BAM. Then drive it like I stole it.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1977-porsche-911s-22/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Way to go Dave! I was rooting for you. Sounds like a good seller.


----------



## BlakeV (Oct 24, 2015)

andlf said:


> 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-6/
> 
> 20 mins to go [email protected] $8.5k


Another one more interesting (to me).

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-8/


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

turbo_nine said:


> The Viggen auction just finished at $16,500.


Wow!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

BlakeV said:


> Another one more interesting (to me).
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-8/


Nice one! :thumbup:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


> NO RESERVE GULLWING
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1956-mercedes-benz-300sl-gullwing-coupe/


21 days left, and bidding is at almost a million.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Me too.


Me three. :thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BlakeV said:


> Another one more interesting (to me).
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-8/


God I remember that color green. It was my favorite combo other than maybe the plum color they offered at one point. I still remember being in the dealer showroom back in '92 and they had a Corrado, a black 16v GTI and a GLI. It was a fun time to be an enthusiast.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

My coworkers PTS Mexico Blue 991.2 GTS manual is going up on BAT next week.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Just for giggles, I just bought this on BaT...


Congrats! 

I read the butzigear description post (5/9, 11:49pm) last week and knew this was a special "under the radar nice" 911.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> The auction description seemed to hint they bought at peak prices and don't really expect to get it all back.


The guy they bought it from just bid $950k. If BaT plays their cards right, they might get the sale price back. Not sure if if they can get the sale plus all the restoration $ back, that's always a stretch.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

turbo_nine said:


> The Viggen auction just finished at $16,500.


Damn! That MK1 TT went for 17k which is wild as well. 



Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Just for giggles, I just bought this on BaT...
> 
> I have some plans for it. Clear lenses, new headliner, houndstooth seat inserts, possible Carrera side script and maybe a ducktail. BAM. Then drive it like I stole it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

tbvvw said:


> Congrats! I read the butzigear description post (5/9, 11:49pm) last week and knew this was a special "under the radar nice" 911.


Thanks! Definitely not a build for everyone, which is why I got a good deal, but it's about 90% of the way toward being an RSR clone at about 30% of the price. I don't care about the numbers matching and the mileage, etc... because I'm going to drive it!



TheDeckMan said:


> Dave, I have seen this one in person and the owner is a super nice fellow. Great Buy!


Well, thanks! And yes, we've been on the phone arranging things and he is terrific guy, and super passionate about this car, which I love.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1971 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona Berlinetta

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-ferrari-365-gtb-4-daytona-coupe-3/










quote]
This 1971 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona Berlinetta (chassis #14521) is finished in Rosso Chiaro and is one of just 1,406 examples produced worldwide between 1968 and 1973. Power is provided by a numbers-matching 4.4-liter quad-cam V12, which was rebuilt by Alfa of Tacoma in Washington state from 2010 through 2011. The gated 5-speed manual gearbox was also rebuilt in 2009. Additional work was performed by Dennison International circa 2012 and included overhauling the suspension and brakes, recovering the dash, and installing new tan leather upholstery. The known history of 14521 is documented by Gerald Roush in a document viewable below. This 365 GTB/4 Daytona shows 49k miles and is now offered by the selling dealer in Portland, Oregon with refurbishment records and photos, a tool kit, and a clear Washington title.

Location: Portland, Oregon
Chassis: 14521
49k Miles Shown
Numbers-Matching 4.4L V12
5-Speed Manual Gearbox
One of 1,406 Examples Worldwide
North American-Spec Model
Repainted Rosso Chiaro in 1978
Tan Leather With Black Strips
Engine Rebuilt Between 2010 and 2011
Reupholstered Interior
Rebuilt Koni Shocks
Refurbishment Photos
~$150k of Receipts
Private Party or Dealer: Dealer[/quote]


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

GTS actually snuck up earlier than I expected.

I've put a few hundred of the miles on it. It's such a sweet car to drive, and all of the electronic aids help it in traffic, on hills, etc.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2018-porsche-911-gts/


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

andlf said:


> 1971 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona Berlinetta
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-ferrari-365-gtb-4-daytona-coupe-3/


Despite the great photography, the audio is the best part of the ad.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Not leaving much room for appreciation if this is as an investment, but another very low mileage Miata in a special color about to bring top dollar on BaT.

*7k-Mile 1992 Mazda MX-5 Miata
*



> This 1992 Mazda MX-5 Miata is one of 1,519 examples produced in Sunburst Yellow and shows 7k miles after 18 years with the seller. Power comes from a 1.6-liter inline-four paired with a five-speed manual transmission, and the car retains a stock stereo and wheels. This NA Miata is offered with a clean Carfax report, service records, factory manuals, and a clean Ohio title in the seller’s name. ...


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

BAT said:


> The car won First Place in the Asian class at the Ault Park Cincinnati Concours d’Elegance approximately three years ago according to the seller.


Lol lets name a more obscure award than this--not possible.

Hell I took first AND second at Sonic Drive-In's first annual concours d'elegance.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Zinhead1 said:


> Despite the great photography, the audio is the best part of the ad.


Colombo V12s sing! :thumbup:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Lol lets name a more obscure award than this--not possible.
> 
> Hell I took first AND second at Sonic Drive-In's first annual concours d'elegance.


I've won the concours mon allée for 20 years running.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Lol lets name a more obscure award than this--not possible.
> 
> Hell I took first AND second at Sonic Drive-In's first annual concours d'elegance.


I see your Sonic and raise you one 11 PM Pizza Hut Parking Lot 20th Anniversary Concours d'elegance.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> I see your Sonic and raise you one 11 PM Pizza Hut Parking Lot 20th Anniversary Concours d'elegance.


Jesus. Must be a real nice car then huh


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Jesus. Must be a real nice car then huh


Doesn't get much nicer than a 1997 Saturn SC2 with a fart can on the back of it.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Doesn't get much nicer than a 1997 Saturn SC2 with a fart can on the back of it.


Ahem, you mean _Concours d'Elegance_ winning 1997 Saturn SC2.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Ahem, you mean _Concours d'Elegance_ winning 1997 Saturn SC2.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

I went to Dick's Drive-in weekly Concours D'Elegance of BMWs and got a trophy shaped like a cheeseburger.

Two cheeseburgers actually.


Feels good to win.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-8/










*SOLD FOR $16,500 ON 5/17/19*


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

andlf said:


> 1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-8/
> 
> *SOLD FOR $16,500 ON 5/17/19*


While I thought BaT prices have been absurd for a while now, this makes me want to stop looking completely. :banghead:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Lol lets name a more obscure award than this--not possible.
> 
> Hell I took first AND second at Sonic Drive-In's first annual concours d'elegance.


hahaha, there was some wannabe photographer pooping all over people on a photography forum saying he was award winning, etc. etc. and his awards were like, local botany clubs, elks club, etc. Just local amateur photography contests. :laugh: :banghead:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

andlf said:


> 1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-8/
> 
> ...


Solid buy at that point, hell to restore my green one it will be all of that and some


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

This week has shown some strong prices on stuff that would've been overlooked a few years ago

Miata NA (7k miles) - $17,251
Corrado SLC - $16,500
Viggen - $16,500
TT Quattro - $17,000


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

turbo_nine said:


> I went to Dick's Drive-in weekly Concours D'Elegance of BMWs and got a trophy shaped like a cheeseburger.
> 
> Two cheeseburgers actually.
> 
> ...


That's a trophy I can get behind... with my mouth... and eat.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

andlf said:


> 1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-8/
> 
> ...


Wow.

Here I was thinking I'd pay 10 for it.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BltByKrmn said:


> While I thought BaT prices have been absurd for a while now, this makes me want to stop looking completely. :banghead:


In this case I get it. There can't be many unmolested, super clean, low mileage Corrados out there in desirable colors. 

Heck most of the ones I see are surrounded by two foot tall grass in side yards. $16,500 probably isn't much to a person that lusted after one of these in the early 90's.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

What is the fee for selling a car on BaT? I know there's $100 listing fee, but what do they get at "closing"? Is it a set percentage?


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> What is the fee for selling a car on BaT? I know there's $100 listing fee, but what do they get at "closing"? Is it a set percentage?


+ 5% buyer fee


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Yea, I'll take the 2003 996 for $1k less than the Corrado.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-carrera-25


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sold for $30k. 



Sonderwunsch said:


> :heart::heart:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-ford-f-250-4x4-2/


----------



## BlakeV (Oct 24, 2015)

BltByKrmn said:


> Yea, I'll take the 2003 996 for $1k less than the Corrado.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-carrera-25


Why did it sell for so cheap is beyond me (even with the mishaps mentioned).


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> What is the fee for selling a car on BaT? I know there's $100 listing fee, but what do they get at "closing"? Is it a set percentage?


Seller pays $100 and that is it. That is what makes it so attractive to sell there (outside of the place isn't run like a zoo). If the car doesn't meet reserve, well, you just got a $100 market appraisal and even then they put you in touch with the highest bidder to try to work a deal. 

Buyer pays 5% of the winning big and that is capped at $5000. For some of these six-figure cars, that is a big number that is saved. For the buyer of that 300SL. It will probably sell for 1.2-1.3. If that car was bought at Bonham’s, they pay $130,000. On BaT, $5,000. I know that isn't a life changer for people buying million dollar cars, but $125,000 is a number no one wants to lose.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> Seller pays $100 and that is it. That is what makes it so attractive to sell there (outside of the place isn't run like a zoo). If the car doesn't meet reserve, well, you just got a $100 market appraisal and even then they put you in touch with the highest bidder to try to work a deal.
> 
> Buyer pays 5% of the winning big and that is capped at $5000. For some of these six-figure cars, that is a big number that is saved. For the buyer of that 300SL. It will probably sell for 1.2-1.3. If that car was bought at Bonham’s, they pay $130,000. On BaT, $5,000. I know that isn't a life changer for people buying million dollar cars, but $125,000 is a number no one wants to lose.


Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

TooFitToQuit said:


> My coworkers PTS Mexico Blue 991.2 GTS manual is going up on BAT next week.


Ya'll hiring? :what:


----------



## BlakeV (Oct 24, 2015)

If only I was closer...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-320i-touring-2/

LS3-Powered 1988 BMW 320i Touring 6-Speed


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

BlakeV said:


> Why did it sell for so cheap is beyond me (even with the mishaps mentioned).


Because 996. Because IMS failure hasn't been addressed. Because nothing special about this car, etc....


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BlakeV said:


> If only I was closer...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-320i-touring-2/
> 
> LS3-Powered 1988 BMW 320i Touring 6-Speed


Rozap.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

BlakeV said:


> If only I was closer...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-320i-touring-2/
> 
> LS3-Powered 1988 BMW 320i Touring 6-Speed


if my 2002 can make it from delaware to california you should have no issues driving this from california to where ever you live :laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Diamond Dave said:


> Because 996. Because IMS failure hasn't been addressed. Because nothing special about this car, etc....


This.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Harv said:


> Ya'll hiring? :what:


Wait til you see what replaces the 991.2. It's at port in Miami right now.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Ooh, what have we here: An E28 M5, the quickest 0-60 four door car produced at the time; even quicker than the '88 Saab 9000 Turbo that I'd later drive and would belatedly get me into cars. It's not a low mileage example, but nothing obscene either (126K).


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Ooh, another M5, and this one _is_ low mileage. Behold, a sub-30K mile E39 M5:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Not to flood the thread with M5s, but just to turn around and do exactly that, and to nail the E28/E34/E39 trifecta, here's a 1991:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> Ooh, another M5, and this one _is_ low mileage. Behold, a sub-30K mile E39 M5:


It's going to cost someone a lot of money to buy that car.

opcorn:


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

I always thought when I won the lotto I'd buy one of each generation M5. Nope. I'll just take the E28, E34 and E39. Those three posted here are fantastic.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> It's going to cost someone a lot of money to buy that car.
> 
> opcorn:


Might as well get an SS, right? :laugh:



Sold Over Sticker said:


> I always thought when I won the lotto I'd buy one of each generation M5. Nope. I'll just take the E28, E34 and E39. Those three posted here are fantastic.


Yeah, these are the generations that matter. With an SMG/DSG/whatever coming standard after that, the manual transmission versions were basically afterthoughts.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

TJSwoboda said:


> Yeah, these are the generations that matter. With an SMG/DSG/whatever coming standard after that, the manual transmission versions were basically afterthoughts.


And they're not as much fun to drive as the earlier cars. Spreadsheet numbers don't matter to me. Make the car fun. I'll take the older, slower cars and have a bigger smile on my face when driving it in the mountains.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> And they're not as much fun to drive as the earlier cars. Spreadsheet numbers don't matter to me. Make the car fun. I'll take the older, slower cars and have a bigger smile on my face when driving it in the mountains.


It’s hard to beat a heel-toe entry greasy corner.

Oh, it only gets to 60 in 5 seconds? Okay.

I don’t drag race.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Just for giggles, I just bought this on BaT...
> 
> I have some plans for it. Clear lenses, new headliner, houndstooth seat inserts, possible Carrera side script and maybe a ducktail. BAM. Then drive it like I stole it.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1977-porsche-911s-22/


Congrats Dave! Did you order a PPI or base your decisions based on what the seller posted on BaT/PM?

There's an M3 for sale on BaT that is local to us. I'm very interested in it and emailed him requesting to see it in person this past weekend but no reply thus far. I'm not prepared to go "all in" without an inspection or test drive.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

4th Branch said:


> Congrats Dave! Did you order a PPI or base your decisions based on what the seller posted on BaT/PM?
> 
> There's an M3 for sale on BaT that is local to us. I'm very interested in it and emailed him requesting to see it in person this past weekend but no reply thus far. I'm not prepared to go "all in" without an inspection or test drive.


I did not get a PPI, but I always suggest one if possible. Since yours is local, it makes sense to go drive it at least. For my purchase, the car was across the country, so I contacted the seller and had some conversations. I took some confidence from that and from the BaT comments from the speed shop that worked on it, but also it just depends on your risk tolerance. If the car was $70K+, it would be a different process for me. At $40K, I figure I can be "wrong" for as much as $10K in repairs and it wouldn't have ruined my purchase (I would have been upset, for sure, but not devastated if there was something undisclosed). In my case, the seller was very responsive, so I'd say that if you aren't getting a response from yours, that isn't a perfect sign. Not a deal killer, again depending on price being bid, risk tolerance, probability of something being super wrong, and the potential cost of that something.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> It's going to cost someone a lot of money to buy that car.
> 
> opcorn:


I'm gonna guess the hammer drops at $68-72K-ish...

...because anything more than that and it means you haven't checked the EAG site lately.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

tbvvw said:


> I'm gonna guess the hammer drops at $68-72K-ish...
> 
> ...because anything more than that and it means you haven't checked the EAG site lately.


Oh yeah, that's gonna go for _$Call For Price_.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Oh yeah, that's gonna go for _$Call For Price_.


There's 2 E39s now for $69K, a 2002 w/ 21k miles and a 2003 w/ 24k miles. If I were the owner/seller of this BaT car...that's my target.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

y'all killing me with these M5s :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

tbvvw said:


> There's 2 E39s now for $69K, a 2002 w/ 21k miles and a 2003 w/ 24k miles. If I were the owner/seller of this BaT car...that's my target.


Jokes aside, EAG is about the only more optimistic price than you'll find on BaT


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1972 Alfa Romeo Montreal - _featured on Motorweek_

High Bid: $61,000 (Reserve not met)





















> Location: Baltimore, Maryland 21211
> Chassis: AR1426570
> 99k Kilometers (~62k Miles) Shown
> 2.6-Liter DOHC V8
> ...


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Jokes aside, EAG is about the only more optimistic price than you'll find on BaT


Yes, sure. But I know 2 guys who have purchased 2003 M5s from there, one being my brother-in-law and both have been 100% satisfied. My brother paid a premium for his and it's been his main DD for about 10 yrs now. No regrets...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Dravenport said:


> y'all killing me with these M5s :thumbup::thumbup:


Then try to cool off a bit with a humble E39 540 6-speed... With a cassette player!







(only 73K miles, too)


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> Then try to cool off a bit with a humble E39 540 6-speed... With a cassette player!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

8k-Mile 1987 Lamborghini Jalpa

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-lamborghini-jalpa/
















































> This 1987 Lamborghini Jalpa was manufactured in June 1987 and is one of 410 examples produced. Finished in black over a black leather interior, the car now shows just 12k kilometers (~7,500) miles and is powered by a 3.5-liter DOHC V8 paired with a five-speed manual gearbox. Equipment includes a removable targa roof panel, a rear spoiler, air conditioning, and an Alpine stereo. Recent service consisted of a new throttle cable, a carburetor tune-up, and an oil change. This Jalpa was acquired by the selling dealer in 2013 and is now offered with a copy of the certificate of origin, recent service records, a tool kit, a clean Carfax report, and a clean New Jersey title.
> 
> Location: Pennington, New Jersey 08534
> Chassis: ZA9JB00A3HLA12369
> ...


1969 Chevrolet Camaro 350 4-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-chevrolet-camaro-32/

















































> This 1969 Chevrolet Camaro is said to have left the Norwood, Ohio GM plant in November 1968 and is powered by a 350ci V8 mated to a Saginaw four-speed manual transmission. The current owner acquired the car twelve years ago in its current configuration, reportedly following an SS-style refurbishment which included a repaint in Hugger Orange as well as houndstooth seat upholstery. Other modifications include power-assisted steering and front disc brakes, a Hurst shifter, auxiliary gauges, and more. An April 2019 service consisted of resealing the transmission as well as mounting new tires, installing a fresh battery, an oil change, and wiring repairs. This Camaro is offered on consignment by the selling dealer in North Carolina with a reprinted owner’s manual, an indoor car cover, records since 2017, and a clean South Carolina title.
> 
> Location: Charlotte, North Carolina 28205
> Chassis: 124379B540292
> ...


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

andlf said:


>


Love the old school Alpine Head unit in this :heart:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

that Jalpa is dead sexy


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> that Jalpa is dead sexy


Agreed - I had kind of forgotten about the Jalpa.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1997 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo 6-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-supra-21/





















> This 1997 Toyota Supra Turbo is a 15th Anniversary Sport Roof model finished in black over black leather. According to the selling dealer, the car was purchased new through Competition Toyota and traded back to the same dealer by the original owner in 2003. The second owner reportedly moved the car to Florida in 2017, and the selling dealer acquired it in 2018. Power comes from a twin-turbocharged 3.0L 2JZ inline-six paired with a 6-speed manual transmission. Now showing 62,500 miles, this A80 is offered by the selling dealer in Glen Head, New York with a clean Carfax, factory manuals and a Utah title.
> 
> Seller: RareCarCollector
> Location: Old Westbury, New York
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

So much houndstooth. :heart: ^^


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-porsche-kremer-g5-street-2-930-based/

The 930 Kremer SoS drove went up for sale today. Looking forward to watching this one.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbup: ^^ I was just drooling over that a few minutes ago. :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1970 DeTomaso Mangusta - *ENDING SOON*

CURRENT BID: $200K 55 minutes to go

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-detomaso-mangusta/


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

bothhandsplease said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-porsche-kremer-g5-street-2-930-based/
> 
> The 930 Kremer SoS drove went up for sale today. Looking forward to watching this one.


I’ll be sad to see it go. After he changed the exhaust it was Chinese New Year behind it. 






And here I thought my SS backfired. :laugh: :laugh:

The raised nose looks goofy, but it’s so much easier to get it down a public road, much less a back road at speed.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ You west coast guys get to see all the cool stuff.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I’ll be sad to see it go. After he changed the exhaust it was Chinese New Year behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

bothhandsplease said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-porsche-kremer-g5-street-2-930-based/
> 
> The 930 Kremer SoS drove went up for sale today. Looking forward to watching this one.



I always find it interesting to try to trace the history of a car like this. Found both previous owners:

Stout: 



> At age 31 Mr. Stout answered an ad in the Los Angeles Times for a vice president of development. He was selected out of forty six hundred applicants, shortly thereafter, he was appointed founding partner for the U.S. operations of Daon Development Corporation of Vancouver, British Colombia, Canada. With a five million dollar grubstake from his new Canadian partners a major U.S. development company was born.
> 
> As founding President and Chief Executive Officer of U.S. Operations for the Daon Corporation, headquartered in Newport Beach, California, the company grew from a ground zero position in early 1975, to becoming the largest public real estate company in the United States by 1981. Mr. Stout was managing over twelve hundred employees throughout the country at this time. The company was ranked the second largest real estate company in North America. In 1978 and 1979 Daon was the most profitable public real estate company in North America. The U.S. subsidiary contributed over 70% of all revenues during his tenure. In the fiscal year ending October 31, 1980, U.S. operations contributed $464.2 million of the company’s gross revenues as compared to $189.8 million contributed by the Canadian operations. The company built over 10,000 homes, acquired over 25,000 rental apartment units, and converted the units to condominium ownership. The company was one of the largest land developers and suppliers of finished lots in North America, with over 100,000 acres of land in the United States alone.
> 
> ...


Kanter:



> Harry is the founder and CEO of United Westlabs Inc., a health care services company based in Orange County, California. Harry founded the company in 1993, and has built it into one of the most successful healthcare management companies in the country. UWL enters into agreements with major hospital organizations to provide hospitals with its proprietary turn-key business model, technology, expertise, billing systems, connectivity and staffing necessary to implement and manage robust hospital-based, laboratory outreach programs. The company has implemented, managed, and staffed over 27 hospital-based laboratory outreach programs throughout the country.
> 
> Harry also serves as president of the board of directors of the Joseph H. Kanter Family Foundation, founded by Harry’s father (a World War II veteran, self-made entrepreneur, and cancer survivor). The foundation has been working for over two decades to transform healthcare using health data. The Foundation mobilizes diverse organizations and people to share health data, as well as harness the potential of analytics, to empower learning from every health experience. The Foundation remains the first and only philanthropic foundation founded by a patient activist whose mission is to realize such a patient-centered Learning Health System at national and global scales.
> 
> ...



Interestingly enough, Stout seems to have had a fun time in the S&L 80s:

https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-1988-06-30-fi-7604-story.html



> Indictment Ties Orange County Developer to Kickback Deals
> KIM MURPHY
> Times Staff Writer
> June 30, 1988
> ...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Vad, I have no idea why I think that stuff is interesting, but I love it.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a chubby for this one:










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-acura-tsx/

Any idea what the lower wheel is? Is it connected to a potentiometer to measure steering wheel angle?


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

andlf said:


> 1997 Toyota Supra Twin Turbo 6-Speed
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-supra-21/


Dammit... Had to make sure this wasn't my car. I had this exact same model for four-plus wonderful years and I still miss it to this day. My Beloved bought it new for me as an anniversary present, but as she was never able to fully enjoy it due to the manuel (I know, I know. Stop it), when she expressed an interest on a 325Ci, I traded it in on that to celebrate another anniversary. I was a goddamned idiot


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

boogetyboogety said:


> Dammit... Had to make sure this wasn't my car. I had this exact same model for four-plus wonderful years and I still miss it to this day. My Beloved bought it new for me as an anniversary present, but as she was never able to fully enjoy it due to the manuel (I know, I know. Stop it), when she expressed an interest on a 325Ci, I traded it in on that to celebrate another anniversary. I was a goddamned idiot


Love is forever.

Love is forever.

Love is forever.

Love is forever.

Love is forever.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

55K mile 2003 540/6 in SOS's neck of the woods, but it's already at $9300 with a week left. I got only $12K on trade for mine with 93K miles, over seven years ago.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

One owner, 57K mile E34 M5.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

And the M5s keep coming: Sub-23K mile 2000 M5. No, that's not a typo.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

2006 Hammond Roadster.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-handbuilt-custom-registered-in-texas-as-asve-hammond-roadster/


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

That's horrible. Waste of a click. :laugh:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-bentley-arnage/?utm_source=dailymail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2019-05-28










2006 Bentley Arnage T with $40k in service over the last 20,000 miles. Pretty cool ownership, Colonel David Scott, Apollo 15 commander, was the first person to drive the Lunar Rover on the moon.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

PoorHouse said:


> 2006 Hammond Roadster.


I threw up a little bit in my mouth. That interior...


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

roman16v said:


> 2006 Bentley Arnage T with $40k in service over the last 20,000 miles. Pretty cool ownership, Colonel David Scott, Apollo 15 commander, was the first person to drive the Lunar Rover on the moon.


window regulators seem to be a weak spot on the Bentley. :laugh:


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

PoorHouse said:


> 2006 Hammond Roadster.












Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PoorHouse said:


> 2006 Hammond Roadster.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-handbuilt-custom-registered-in-texas-as-asve-hammond-roadster/


Doing it Wrong thread is this way -------------------> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5914171-doing-it-wrong-thread


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Am I really out of touch with the 997 market or is this the bargain of the year? $38,115 winning bid ($40,000 all-in with BaT fee). Granted, it has 73K miles, but still...

I just checked KBB for trade-in values, and I see this car might only get $32K - $37K from a dealer. So I guess the seller did OK (I still think the buyer did great, and now I'm searching for 997 deals...).


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Am I really out of touch with the 997 market or is this the bargain of the year? $38,115 winning bid ($40,000 all-in with BaT fee). Granted, it has 73K miles, but still...
> 
> I just checked KBB for trade-in values, and I see this car might only get $32K - $37K from a dealer. So I guess the seller did OK (I still think the buyer did great, and now I'm searching for 997 deals...).


I was looking at that one and also thought it was a good deal for the buyer. Although it's a .2, which commands a premium over the .1, this particular one is not a 6-speed manual and it's missing the sport steering wheel option with the paddle shifters, which is a must have if going with PDK IMO. I think it would've gotten a few grand more if it had either of these.


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

Cobra R alert. 681 miles on this example.

Wanted one of these so badly as a kid. Still want one but I doubt I'd be able to keep it stock. With only 300 out there and that type of mileage, I'd feel kind of bad about modifying it. Kind of. :laugh:


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Am I really out of touch with the 997 market or is this the bargain of the year? $38,115 winning bid ($40,000 all-in with BaT fee). Granted, it has 73K miles, but still...
> 
> I just checked KBB for trade-in values, and I see this car might only get $32K - $37K from a dealer. So I guess the seller did OK (I still think the buyer did great, and now I'm searching for 997 deals...).



It's about what I'd expect private market for that configuration.

If you find a deal, please let me know first; I've been watching on an almost daily basis...

But... this is the deal you should really be going for: https://rennlist.com/forums/market/1143029 total driver.

This is the one I'm trying to justify: https://rennlist.com/forums/market/1142104

These are some that i'll probably settle on: 
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/773029541/overview/
https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/771164514/overview/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> It's about what I'd expect private market for that configuration.
> 
> If you find a deal, please let me know first; I've been watching on an almost daily basis...
> 
> ...


No offense but the interiors of all of those cars (except the first which doesn't even post an interior picture) are hideous. The only advantage is less heat in the sun. But the rest of the time you are in a beigemobile. And those steering wheels. Yuck. They should have sent the guy who designed them to the Russian Front.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> It's about what I'd expect private market for that configuration.
> 
> If you find a deal, please let me know first; I've been watching on an almost daily basis...
> 
> ...


Both of the 997.2s seem like a great deal, although the white one doesn't have Sport Chrono. That GT3, though. Wow. Even with 100k miles, it's a steal.


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

PoorHouse said:


> 2006 Hammond Roadster.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-handbuilt-custom-registered-in-texas-as-asve-hammond-roadster/





> A 3.5-liter Chrysler V6 is mounted behind the driver in a custom-built tube chassis, and is paired with a four-speed automatic transmission with overdrive.


This thing seems to be have been pieced together with much love and passion, and judging by the pictures, not a lot of common sense. In other words: be prepared to get crushed by a flying engine block in case of a crash.

Visually speaking though, it looks like something a whale would regurgitate.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Zembla said:


> This thing seems to be have been pieced together with much love and passion, and judging by the pictures, not a lot of common sense. In other words: be prepared to get crushed by a flying engine block in case of a crash.
> 
> Visually speaking though, it looks like something a whale would regurgitate.



I LOL'd.

The whole thing is just bizarre.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

PoorHouse said:


> I LOL'd.
> 
> The whole thing is just bizarre.


Yeah, it really is. I mean, if you're going to the trouble of making a one-off mid-engine car, why in the hell would you use a Dodge Intrepid drivetrain and ancillary components? Also, why so friggen' ugly? :facepalm:

Also, I'm pretty convinced that the fenders are molded off of late air cooled Beetle fenders. :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> It's about what I'd expect private market for that configuration.
> 
> If you find a deal, please let me know first; I've been watching on an almost daily basis...
> 
> ...





VadGTI said:


> Both of the 997.2s seem like a great deal, although the white one doesn't have Sport Chrono. That GT3, though. Wow. Even with 100k miles, it's a steal.




Out of that group I would go with the Turbo. That GT3 with a lot of miles and track use can easily break a retirement account if there is anything up with the engine/gearbox and you cannot do all the work yourself. For 10-15k more you can get a nice clean mid mileage car that is not a track rat. Granted there is nothing wrong with track rats, they are not for the first timers without knowing the cars upside down and backwards.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

TheDeckMan said:


> Out of that group I would go with the Turbo. That GT3 with a lot of miles and track use can easily break a retirement account if there is anything up with the engine/gearbox and you cannot do all the work yourself. For 10-15k more you can get a nice clean mid mileage car that is not a track rat. Granted there is nothing wrong with track rats, they are not for the first timers without knowing the cars upside down and backwards.


On the other hand, a guy playing with a GT3 and a Cup car (along with several other track cars) probably maintains the GT3 well (one would hope).

In any event...










:laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^^^*YO, QUIT TALKIN' SMACK 'BOUT MUH RIDE BRAH!!!*


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

VadGTI said:


> On the other hand, a guy playing with a GT3 and a Cup car (along with several other track cars) probably maintains the GT3 well (one would hope).
> 
> In any event...
> 
> ...


Whats the worst that happens....end up rebuilding the car from the ground up like Shannon  

Well worth a read when looking at tracked 996 GT3's/Cups, lots of them have been run hard and put away wet only to be sold when the owner upgrades. Not saying it is the case with this 996, but clean 996 GT3's go for 65-80k with perfect paint and interior with no track use. 

https://rennlist.com/forums/996-gt2-gt3-forum/772238-introduction-and-story.html


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

surprised this didnt go for more/sell

i helped do some tuning on this thing, its a super clean car and eric takes really good car of it. 
andy at bradley restoration also did a ton of the work on my B, this is a really top notch car. really fun setup with a blower on the B engine


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-mg-mgb-23/


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow that is a bargain right there


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Interesting one here, this is the one Brandon drove right?
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-porsche-kremer-g5-street-2-930-based/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

TheDeckMan said:


> Interesting one here, this is the one Brandon drove right?


Correct. See post #2615 above ^


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Correct. See post #2615 above ^


:beer: Dont know how I missed that. Great read!


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

I wish I had another spot in my garage, and some money, the MKIV R32 is calling to me. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-27/


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

KrisA said:


> I wish I had another spot in my garage, and some money, the MKIV R32 is calling to me.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-27/


How do you buy that car, add the perfect mods, then only drive it 36k miles!?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

DonPatrizio said:


> How do you buy that car, add the perfect mods, then only drive it 36k miles!?


Broke down too much to go much further than that.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Granted, this is no Hammond roadster, but it is a pretty sexy little Alfa (this car is in my town of Danville, CA - the guy has been selling a few cars on baT recently, decreasing his collection)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-alfa-romeo-spider-5/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

DonPatrizio said:


> How do you buy that car, add the perfect mods, then only drive it 36k miles!?


Because you drive it when you're in the mood to, not because some tool on the internet is tracking how much you "keep it real". Or, you've been lucky enough to make it out of mom's basement and you have 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 or even 7 cool cars to pick from every day.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

MAC said:


> Because you drive it when you're in the mood to, not because some tool on the internet is tracking how much you "keep it real". Or, you've been lucky enough to make it out of mom's basement and you have 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 or even 7 cool cars to pick from every day.


+1000000

I drive my Porsche when I want to, not when I have to.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

KrisA said:


> +1000000
> 
> I drive my Porsche when I want to, not when I have to.


I think the point is, how could you not want to drive it every single time? I guess the mindset is different if you're in a location with a nice climate year round...or in the class of never being able to afford one (like me). lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds like someone needs a chill pill.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

41k-Mile 1989 Porsche 911 Speedster

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-porsche-911-speedster-11/












> This 1989 Porsche 911 Carrera Speedster was sold new in Indiana and remained with its original owner until 2014. It was acquired three years ago by the seller, who has since added approximately 1,000 of the 41k indicated miles. Finished in Guards Red over a beige and black interior, the car is one of just over 2k Carrera Speedsters produced in 1989, 823 of which were built for the US market. Power is provided by a 3.2-liter flat-six mated to a G50 five-speed manual transaxle, and factory equipment includes a limited-slip differential, integrated front fog lights, sport seats, cruise control, and a CD player. An oil change was recently performed in preparation for auction, and this 911 Speedster is now offered with its original window sticker and bill of sale, a Porsche Production Specifications certificate, service records dating back to new, factory books and manuals, a clean Carfax report, and clean Kentucky title in the seller’s name.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

AtlantaDad said:


> I think the point is, how could you not want to drive it every single time? I guess the mindset is different if you're in a location with a nice climate year round...or in the class of never being able to afford one (like me). lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's a lot easier if it's a 3rd car or something. The NC stays under the car cover and it pretty much just goes out on weekends and special evenings. Other than that i'm driving the truck or we take the wife's GTI. It's a special kind of car that has it's limitations, sits way too low, loud, and can be a little exhausting to drive sometimes so taking a break from it during the week makes me appreciate it a whole lot more on the weekends.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Very interested in seeing what this one ends up selling for:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1956-mercedes-benz-300sl-gullwing-coupe/


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

DonPatrizio said:


> How do you buy that car, add the perfect mods, then only drive it 36k miles!?


The more tornado red sees the sun, the higher chance the clearcoat will fail, probably why it was rarely driven:laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Damn there is so much want on BaT right now. If I hit the lottery I think I would place a bid on every car they have listed and figure the rest out later.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Okay, this one surprised me..

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2016-ford-shelby-gt350-10/










Only 875 miles, sold for... $42,000.

It’s not the GT350R, but I thought this would bring more than 42k. And there I was thinking about the prices on used Z/28’s were the big bargain..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Euro-spec '93 M5 wagon:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> Euro-spec '93 M5 wagon:


A basket case, but still awesome. Surprisingly reasonable conversion cost. Looks like it took 8 trips to the lab and multiple failed tests before this thing passed.


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

I can't believe this sold for only $3150. If I had finished my lunch 20 minutes earlier, there's a good chance I'd have impulse-bought this van.

No Reserve: 1962 Chevrolet Corvair Greenbrier 4-Speed


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

andlf said:


>


that's a beauty. I do wonder if any speedster has OVER 100k miles though. 41k might be high for this model.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-audi-ur-quattro-9/ 

I know it always comes down to last day bidding but this is surprisingly low with 4 days left.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ptem said:


> I can't believe this sold for only $3150. If I had finished my lunch 20 minutes earlier, there's a good chance I'd have impulse-bought this van.
> 
> No Reserve: 1962 Chevrolet Corvair Greenbrier 4-Speed


It’s pretty rough around the edges, but if someone is good at bodywork and has a welder then that’s a steal! I’d love it!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

MGQ said:


> that's a beauty. I do wonder if any speedster has OVER 100k miles though. 41k might be high for this model.


I bet you're right! :thumbup:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

MGQ said:


> that's a beauty. I do wonder if any speedster has OVER 100k miles though. 41k might be high for this model.


https://stevespeedza.blogspot.com/2019/05/worlds-highest-mileage-porsche-911.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sonderwunsch said:


> https://stevespeedza.blogspot.com/2019/05/worlds-highest-mileage-porsche-911.html


:thumbup:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sonderwunsch said:


> speedster_odometer.jpg


That's a whole lot of smiles.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2002 Saab 9-3 manual, 36K miles, no reserve with bidding at $93.00 with seven days left. It's in Seattle, and I'm tempted to throw down a bid of two grand, parts availability be damned.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> parts availability be damned.


You know that parts availability for these is no worse than a contemporary Audi?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

turbo_nine said:


> You know that parts availability for these is no worse than a contemporary Audi?


You're a bad influence.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> You're a bad influence.


Giggity.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> You're a bad influence.












To be fair, I won't be the only bad influence in here


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

To be faaaaaaaaaiiiiiiirrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TJSwoboda said:


> 2002 Saab 9-3 manual, 36K miles, no reserve with bidding at $93.00 with seven days left. It's in Seattle, and I'm tempted to throw down a bid of two grand, parts availability be damned.


I mean how bad could it possibly be? It is just a Saab


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

My parents loved their 9-3 like that...stupid neighbor plowed into it while it was parked on the street 

You just need a Toppola to make it a TCL darling!


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

For you up-and-coming Despots, Dictators and Captains of industry who don't mind a wee bit of a project - have I got a deal for you! Mercedes-Benz's masterpiece of engineering, sitting at just $35 grand (and also sitting on 2x4 blocks). 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-mercedes-benz-600-2/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

geofftii2002 said:


> For you up-and-coming Despots, Dictators and Captains of industry who don't mind a wee bit of a project - have I got a deal for you! Mercedes-Benz's masterpiece of engineering, sitting at just $35 grand (and also sitting on 2x4 blocks).
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-mercedes-benz-600-2/


Aaaaand while definitely awesome most of the hydraulic windows and whatnot don't work and the ones that do work slowly. Woof. Those are amazing cars, but I can't imagine getting into one of those stone cold. If you didn't know those systems the learning curve would be steep and full of moneypitfalls®.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> For you up-and-coming Despots, Dictators and Captains of industry who don't mind a wee bit of a project - have I got a deal for you! Mercedes-Benz's masterpiece of engineering, sitting at just $35 grand (and also sitting on 2x4 blocks).
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-mercedes-benz-600-2/


i have a love for slow old cars, and plumbing hydraulics.

daaamn... seems like a deal :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> i have a love for slow old cars, and plumbing hydraulics.
> 
> daaamn... seems like a deal :thumbup::thumbup:


I have a love for simple link rods/heim joints/cables and other mechanical bits that need oiling/lubrication only. Seems like a _nightmare_! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> It’s pretty rough around the edges, but if someone is good at bodywork and has a welder then that’s a steal! I’d love it!


man. what a deal. perfect as your runabout and homedepot runs. looks nice enough to cruise in but rough enough to not care about beating it up a bit. 4spd is just a added bonus


----------



## sirswank! (Oct 3, 2013)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-bentley-arnage/?utm_source=dailymail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2019-05-28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sold for less than the service bill. someone STOLE that thing.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

sirswank! said:


> sold for less than the service bill. someone STOLE that thing.


bargains abound in used RRs and Bentleys. ive been saying this for a years


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> i have a love for slow old cars, and plumbing hydraulics.
> 
> daaamn... seems like a deal :thumbup::thumbup:



 Remember, the 600 isn't technically slow - it could hang with a contemporary Porsche 911 and was good for nearly 130 mph*











_*Achieving top speed requires chromium attachments and removal of the 2x4s from the suspension._


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TheDeckMan said:


> I mean how bad could it possibly be? It is just a Saab


My second car was an '88 Saab 9000 Turbo. Been there, done that, saw the movie, collected the Burger King glasses. :banghead: While I was thinking of bidding $2000, it's currently at $2002. Saved from my own potential stupidity. ♫Only fools make mistakes twice. Whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh...♫


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> bargains abound in used RRs and Bentleys. ive been saying this for a years


In my experience it's only scary once you have taken it apart. What could go wrong?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> My second car was an '88 Saab 9000 Turbo. Been there, done that, saw the movie, collected the Burger King glasses. :banghead: While I was thinking of bidding $2000, it's currently at $2002. Saved from my own potential stupidity. ♫Only fools make mistakes twice. Whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh...♫


My second car was a basketcase '85 SPG. You're an adult now, this 9-3 is a cakewalk.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

my buddies 1991 M3 went live yesterday https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-m3-18/


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

17k original miles?

Are we are about to see a new world record for an E30 M3 sale?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> I'm tempted to throw down a bid of two grand, parts availability be damned.


$2k won't be enough to take it home. That's easily a $6000 car and that's without the BAT tax. Parts availability isn't bad at all.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Karma said:


> 17k original miles?
> 
> Are we are about to see a new world record for an E30 M3 sale?


Maybe a BAT record. But no way will it be a world record. There are many M3s worth more and many with lower mileage, also. Never mind all the factory M3 race cars that are worth 5x-10x what the nicest street M3 Evo3 is worth.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

sirswank! said:


> sold for less than the service bill. someone STOLE that thing.


Well, there's no shortage of opportunities to spend $30k on service for one of these cars. $40k in recent service just means this year's service bill might be less than usual. That being said, $40k is a good deal for one in the right colors and condition.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-audi-s8-12/

D2 S8 with 67k miles on it in a FANTASTIC color combination. I think they could have done a WAY better job detailing the car, though... Already at $10k, nonetheless.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

The Infamous Vlad E30 M3 Wagon
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-wagon/

Which I've been following since 2004 - https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1568349-Canadian-Super-Find-(E30-M3-Lovers-rejoice) before Vlad ****ed it up


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1991 Porsche 911 Targa

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-porsche-911-targa-3/












> This 1991 Porsche 911 Targa was originally sold in Florida and spent time in California and Canada prior to its recent acquisition by the selling dealer. Power comes from a 3.6-liter flat-six paired with a five-speed manual transaxle, and the car is finished in Guards Red over tan leather. Modifications include a primary muffler delete, H&R lowering springs, Rennline interior appointments, 993 front seats and door panels, removal of the rear seat, and more. The targa top was refurbished under previous ownership, and the engine was overhauled and resealed at 69k miles. This 964 now shows 99k miles and is offered with pre-purchase inspection reports, 20 years of records, a partially-stamped service booklet, results of a recent leak-down test, a clean Carfax report, and a California title.​


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Diggin' the silver here.

1983 Porsche 944

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-porsche-944-36/












> This 1983 Porsche 944 is an early-production model finished in Diamond Silver Metallic over black leather sport seats. The car was acquired by the seller from its previous owner of nearly three decades in April 2019 and reportedly shows 83k miles. Power comes from a 2.5-liter inline-four paired with a five-speed manual transaxle, and service performed during the seller’s ownership included installation of a new clutch master cylinder, belts, and spark plugs as well as fluid changes. The 944 is offered with partial records, a clean Carfax report, and a clean Michigan title in the seller’s name.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That 944 is sexy as hell.

I've not driven a 944, but every time I see one of the shift knobs I imagine it's got a great feel.


----------



## mpower22 (Jan 24, 2002)

16volt said:


> In my experience it's only scary once you have taken it apart. What could go wrong?


Yeah bargains compared to what? That car and less that 40K miles and look at all the issues it has hod so far.....


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did the Gullwing auction crash the site?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Did the Gullwing auction crash the site?


Phone bidder calls in
Kid starts acting up.
Bidder places bid
Kid keeps acting up
Bidder tries to discipline the kid
Auction continues
Bidder tells kid he's going to start counting to 10.
1... 2... 3.... 4....... 
Only made it to seven

It's still unclear if the kid stopped drawing on the walls, but he got himself a sweet car.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

$22K for a 1991 Suburban with 15K miles. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-chevrolet-suburban-3/

$15K for a stripped, gov't use 98 Cherokee 4.0?! https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-jeep-cherokee-10/

Wow. Crazy.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Did the Gullwing auction crash the site?


Apparently so because we got an hour added to our Mercedes-Benz 600 sale. Worked out well for me... $66,000 after a nice little bidding war.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> $22K for a 1991 Suburban with 15K miles. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-chevrolet-suburban-3/
> 
> $15K for a stripped, gov't use 98 Cherokee 4.0?! https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-jeep-cherokee-10/
> 
> Wow. Crazy.



$66,000 for a running MB 600 project with no air suspension and partially functioning hydraulics. eace:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Chapel said:


> The Infamous Vlad E30 M3 Wagon
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-wagon/
> 
> Which I've been following since 2004 - https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1568349-Canadian-Super-Find-(E30-M3-Lovers-rejoice) before Vlad ****ed it up


Infamous? Vlad? i don't recall this at all. refresh our memories?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

A.Wilder said:


> Infamous? Vlad? i don't recall this at all. refresh our memories?


https://jalopnik.com/meet-vlad-the-webs-most-infamous-bmw-owner-5923689


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> $22K for a 1991 Suburban with 15K miles. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-chevrolet-suburban-3/
> 
> *$15K for a stripped, gov't use 98 Cherokee 4.0?! https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-jeep-cherokee-10/
> 
> Wow. Crazy.*




BaT's website is showing it sold for $16k. That's nuts, especially since it's got the crappy Dana 35 rear axle. It does have the NP242 transfer case, though.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> That 944 is sexy as hell.
> 
> I've not driven a 944, but every time I see one of the shift knobs I imagine it's got a great feel.


Much girth.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

kiznarsh said:


> Much girth.


That's a lot to wrap your hand around.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's a lot to wrap your mouth around.


Behave yourself.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

geofftii2002 said:


> Apparently so because we got an hour added to our Mercedes-Benz 600 sale. Worked out well for me... $66,000 after a nice little bidding war.


That is impressive.

I also cant believe this one is over $30k and counting (about 5 minutes left):
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-mercedes-benz-300sel-4-5-6/










EDIT: Sold for $41k! Wow.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Add some "The Racer's Edge" lettering to this one and you'd be all set. :thumbup:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-ford-f150-svt-lightning/










I typically like the first gen Lightnings better but this generation of F150's is growing on me.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-porsche-911-carrera-32/









Over $200k spent on this build...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Euro-spec 1986 Mercedes 300SEL... _Con manuél_. Supposedly only 42K miles, though if it doesn't have a branded title BaT should watch their verbiage (they make it sound like it might).


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> Euro-spec 1986 Mercedes 300SEL... _Con manuél_. Supposedly only 42K miles, though if it doesn't have a branded title BaT should watch their verbiage (they make it sound like it might).


I know the manual in that is a rubbery mess, but still want. My god.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

TJSwoboda said:


> Euro-spec 1986 Mercedes 300SEL... _Con manuél_. Supposedly only 42K miles, though if it doesn't have a branded title BaT should watch their verbiage (they make it sound like it might).


branded title? is that like a rebuilt/salvage title?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

A.Wilder said:


> branded title? is that like a rebuilt/salvage title?


I'm wondering if it's an unknown mileage title. It might not be, but the language on the listing is wishy-washy in a "I have no clear recollection of that" way.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

lot of mk4 R32's in 2019. this is an example similar to the condition and mileage of mine, so watching this, as usual. I still love my R32, but it's good to know they are doing well. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-28/


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> I'm wondering if it's an unknown mileage title. It might not be, but the language on the listing is wishy-washy in a "I have no clear recollection of that" way.


Could that be because of the grey market angle?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Could that be because of the grey market angle?


Well, that would be one doubt on the mileage. The odometer has been changed from kilometers to miles, but most gray market cars don't include documentation for the odometer change. Then you have a 30+ year old VDO odometer, they just fail as the gears inside eventually disintegrate. 

The ad mentions a "clean NJ title" a few times but it also uses the phrase "miles shown" which is fairly common in the Bring a Trailer auctions I've seen. It doesn't seem any more fishy than any other old gray market car.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

turbo_nine said:


> Well, that would be one doubt on the mileage. The odometer has been changed from kilometers to miles, but most gray market cars don't include documentation for the odometer change. Then you have a 30+ year old VDO odometer, they just fail as the gears inside eventually disintegrate.
> 
> The ad mentions a "clean NJ title" a few times but it also uses the phrase "miles shown" which is fairly common in the Bring a Trailer auctions I've seen. It doesn't seem any more fishy than any other old gray market car.


Pretty common. BaT switched to "miles shown" awhile back on 99% of the cars simply because they can't confirm miles on cars and that puts the burden directly on the seller, not them. If the seller says they don't know the miles, it will be marked (TMU) true mileage unknown.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I dunno that an S-Class is a car I’d pay a premium for with a Mercedes manual, especially when hooked to a 177hp in-line 6.

And I love W126’s, too. That is unique but unique in this case doesn’t = more desirable to me.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Numbersix said:


> I dunno that an S-Class is a car I’d pay a premium for with a Mercedes manual, especially when hooked to a 177hp in-line 6.
> 
> And I love W126’s, too. That is unique but unique in this case doesn’t = more desirable to me.


That is a perfect example of three of my favorite things in cars - W126, in-line six, and the Manuel - in a combination I don’t want. Pass.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm hot for teacher over this 911...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-12/

"This 1996 Porsche 911 Turbo was purchased new by Eddie Van Halen and is finished in Arena Red over a black leather interior. The car was modified by RUF Automobiles in 2000 at Mr. Van Halen’s request, including the installation of RUF camshafts, turbochargers, an exhaust system, and an EKS computer. The odometer now shows just 21k miles, and power is provided by a twin-turbocharged 3.6-liter flat-six paired with a six-speed manual transaxle and all-wheel drive."


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Real deal RS.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-911-carrera-rs-10/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

MylesPH1 said:


> That is a perfect example of three of my favorite things in cars - W126, in-line six, and the Manuel - in a combination I don’t want. Pass.


:laugh:

:beer:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Original owner, 56K mile E39 M5










Is it really that hard to get a proper interior shot in a sedan? Just get in the back seat and take the damn picture...


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

tbvvw said:


> I'm hot for teacher over this 911...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-12/
> 
> "This 1996 Porsche 911 Turbo was purchased new by Eddie Van Halen and is finished in Arena Red over a black leather interior. The car was modified by RUF Automobiles in 2000 at Mr. Van Halen’s request, including the installation of RUF camshafts, turbochargers, an exhaust system, and an EKS computer. The odometer now shows just 21k miles, and power is provided by a twin-turbocharged 3.6-liter flat-six paired with a six-speed manual transaxle and all-wheel drive."


Arena red 993 Turbos are on my “one day” list, even if they weren’t owned by Eddie Van Halen... but man, I just do not like wood trim in 911’s, especially on the air cooled models... it always looks out of place. Guess I’ll hold onto that spare 200 grand I’ve got sitting around..

not :laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Can anyone explain what the deal is with this photo? This is clearly photoshopped into this parking spot right? 











https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-audi-s6-20/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

UncleJB said:


> Can anyone explain what the deal is with this photo? This is clearly photoshopped into this parking spot right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's photoshopped into the space, I think they photoshopped OUT some stains or something under the front bumper.

EDIT: Now that I've looked at the other pictures, I think it might just be a very sharp flash creating that illusion as it's present on multiple other exterior shots. Honestly, I can't say for sure but I can see why it piqued your interest, it's odd.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

This ain't fair.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-911e-coupe-6/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Harv said:


> This ain't fair.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-911e-coupe-6/


I like this view;


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

No fender-liners. I wouldn't buy it. 



spockcat said:


>


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This just popped up and I'm using it as a sign to convince my wife the $200 Impreza I found is a good idea. :laugh:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-subaru-legacy-2/


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Harv said:


> This ain't fair.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-911e-coupe-6/



If I were to close my eyes and try and imagine the most perfect 911, it would pretty much be this thing.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Zinhead1 said:


> No fender-liners. I wouldn't buy it.


I bet it has pointy elbows too. :thumbdown:


:laugh:



bnkrpt311 said:


> This just popped up and I'm using it as a sign to convince my wife the $200 Impreza I found is a good idea. :laugh:


Whatever works. :laugh: I always go with the "rather beg for forgiveness than ask for permission" route. Especially if its under $1k.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

VadGTI said:


> If I were to close my eyes and try and imagine the most perfect 911, it would pretty much be this thing.


I see we're dreaming together now, kinky.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

76K mile E34 M5:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Oh my. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-911-carrera-rs-10/

1973 Porsche 911 Carrera RS
$295,000 



> This 1973 Porsche 911 Carrera RS is one of 1,580 examples produced and is finished in Grand Prix White with blue exterior trim over a black leatherette interior. The current owner purchased the car in 2013 and subsequently commissioned a cosmetic and mechanical refurbishment. Work conducted by PBR Restorations of Crockett, California in 2014 and 2015 included a rebuild of the numbers-matching 2.7-liter flat-six, as well as an interior freshening. A repaint in the factory color combination was also performed. The car retains its original Type 915 five-speed manual transaxle and factory options, including corduroy seats with headrests, a Blaupunkt stereo, and stainless steel muffler skirt. The car won first in class at the 2018 Carmel Concours on the Avenue and was displayed at The Quail Motorsports Gathering in 2017. This Carrera RS is now offered on dealer consignment with a Porsche Certificate of Authenticity, refurbishment records, a tool kit, factory literature, and a clean California title.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sporin said:


> Oh my.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-911-carrera-rs-10/
> 
> ...


This has already been posted, but it really doesn’t bother me looking at it twice in one day.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-8/
HNNGGGGGG


Feeling cute, might watch these MK2 prices go up later, idk


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> This has already been posted, but it really doesn’t bother me looking at it twice in one day.


Sorry, my bad. :beer:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-8/
> HNNGGGGGG
> 
> 
> Feeling cute, might watch these MK2 prices go up later, idk


Wow that is unbelievably clean. Wood...


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

VadGTI said:


> If I were to close my eyes and try and imagine the most perfect 911, it would pretty much be this thing.


Yeah. That is stunning. However, since there's nothing real about it, and it's not even trying to fool anyone with that varioram motor, I'd fit crank or power windows. Ain't got no time for snaps when I'm on a beer run in my 300k toy! 
That modern Brumos plate frame is pretty stupid too. Luckily throwing that in the trash is free.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I know the C4 is generally unloved but I really love the design, and not just in ZR-1 guise. Something about the sharper body creases just works for me vs. the softer, swoopier C5.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-chevrolet-corvette-zr-1/



> *15k-Mile 1990 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1*
> CURRENT BID: $12,000 ENDS IN: 2 days
> 
> This 1990 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1 was one of 3,049 examples produced for the model year, and it is powered by a 5.7-liter quad-cam V8 paired with a six-speed manual transmission. It was delivered new with a removable roof panel, staggered-width 17” wheels, a Delco Bose sound system, automatic climate control, heavy-duty brakes, and power-adjustable sport seats. The seller acquired the car a year ago, and its odometer shows just over 15k miles. Finished in black with a black leather interior, this ZR-1 is now offered with a clean California title.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd **** with that, hard.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'd **** with that, hard.


The interior is suspiciously worn for just 15k miles but it looks so damn good in black.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

I, too, dig C4s


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-8/
> HNNGGGGGG
> 
> 
> Feeling cute, might watch these MK2 prices go up later, idk


Whoa, it makes me want to bid. Must resist...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


> Whoa, it makes me want to bid. Must resist...


Oh, damn. That's nice. 

I've never driven a Scirocco, but have owned a couple of MkIIs. Since these are MkI based do they feel that much more primitive or did the update freshen them enough to disguise its 1974 roots?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, damn. That's nice.
> 
> I've never driven a Scirocco, but have owned a couple of MkIIs. Since these are MkI based do they feel that much more primitive or did the update freshen them enough to disguise its 1974 roots?


I've had mk1s and mk2s. There isn't that much difference between them. :laugh:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

SOLD: 130k mile 2008 BMW 535xi Touring with 6MT for $27k

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-bmw-535-21/









I've never been a huge fan of this era design, but this seller definitely massaged the details (the wheels and ride height help a lot) to get this wagon looking like the best example of a non -M E61 I can recall. I also was unaware that there were 535xi tourings to be had with 3 pedals from the factory.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

oidoglr said:


> SOLD: 130k mile 2008 BMW 535xi Touring with 6MT for $27k
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-bmw-535-21/
> 
> ...


Really? The fronts are way too wide IMO. It would look better if the wheel sizes were staggered front to rear and it sat about a half inch lower.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Really? The fronts are way too wide IMO. It would look better if the wheel sizes were staggered front to rear and it sat about a half inch lower.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Oof

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-mercedes-benz-unimog-u500/


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 10, 2014)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Really? The fronts are way too wide IMO. It would look better if the wheel sizes were staggered front to rear and it sat about a half inch lower.


Wagons are all about function over form. It's perfect the way it is...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, damn. That's nice.
> 
> I've never driven a Scirocco, but have owned a couple of MkIIs. Since these are MkI based do they feel that much more primitive or did the update freshen them enough to disguise its 1974 roots?





Stromaluski said:


> I've had mk1s and mk2s. There isn't that much difference between them. :laugh:


One of my friends had a mint black 16v Scirocco (that he bought out of Blacksburg VA.) identical to this and a friend from Chapel Hill had an '84 GTI (A mint example -Red w/ Blue interior- that I actually found for him in Durham that a mechanic at the Toyota dealership owned, when I had my '92 GTI 16v Monty because he was wanting a GTI too.) and they were very similar. IIRC, the Scirocco had an ever so slightly softer ride, but thats the only difference I can remember. Both were really fun to drive!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

live last minutes....

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-acura-integra-type-r-9/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Does BaT reset the last minute every time a bid in the last few minutes hits?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

oidoglr said:


> SOLD: 130k mile 2008 BMW 535xi Touring with 6MT for $27k
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-bmw-535-21/
> 
> ...





Sonderwunsch said:


> Really? The fronts are way too wide IMO. It would look better if the wheel sizes were staggered front to rear and it sat about a half inch lower.





Cabin Pics said:


>


Awesome wagon! I can deal with the wide wheels/tires, but I definitely see what you're getting at...staggered would be better. It looks good to me except for those _Dame Edna_ Bangle-ized headlights. Hmmm...the upper/outer chrome areas need to be covered with vinyl, plastidip or something without blocking any lights? :laugh:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sporin said:


> Does BaT reset the last minute every time a bid in the last few minutes hits?


Found my answer....

If someone bids within the last three minutes, the auction is extended three minutes, giving anyone bidding time to decide if they want to increase the bid.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

27k-Mile 1998 Acura Integra Type R
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-acura-integra-type-r-9/

I tuned in for the last 2 minutes, it was at $50k. That was at least 15 minutes ago as it keeps getting bids. Up to $65.5 ....


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

SOLD FOR $65,500 ON 6/20/19	

That's NSX money.  https://bringatrailer.com/acura/nsx/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sporin said:


> Found my answer....
> 
> If someone bids within the last three minutes, the auction is extended three minutes, giving anyone bidding time to decide if they want to increase the bid.


Is it two minutes, or did that change?


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Sporin said:


> 27k-Mile 1998 Acura Integra Type R
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-acura-integra-type-r-9/
> 
> I tuned in for the last 2 minutes, it was at $50k. That was at least 15 minutes ago as it keeps getting bids. Up to $65.5 ....


Crazy. I remember looking at these new on the dealer lot for 33K Canadian. I also remember them getting stollen left, right and center. Also seem to recall a few Civic DX's around with ITR wheels and brakes that sounded really good and had red buckets... 

I wonder if these sort of auctions will ever be repeated for the cars on sale today? Seems to me that 20 some years ago the thought of buy a car like this and treating it as an investment was crazy and nobody did it, I'd bet today that there are quite a few Civic Type R's going into protective storage as investments.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

turbo_nine said:


> Is it two minutes, or did that change?


You are right, the text I found said 3 but after watching it for a while I realized it was just 2.

That's actually pretty smart, as it weeds out the snipers.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

I am a bit stunned that this 944 S2 with 34,xxx miles is only at $15,800 with less than a half hour to go. I guess that the border-crossing issue is one that keeps it from going any higher.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-porsche-944-s2-12/


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm itching to post my car on BaT, which seems to have much greater exposure than other places.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Really? The fronts are way too wide IMO. It would look better if the wheel sizes were staggered front to rear and it sat about a half inch lower.


I'll give you the front wheel width, but after 10 years of daily driving lowered cars on terribly maintained St. Paul roads, I'm ready for an inch of wheel gap for some suspension travel on my daily driver :laugh:


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I am a bit stunned that this 944 S2 with 34,xxx miles is only at $15,800 with less than a half hour to go. I guess that the border-crossing issue is one that keeps it from going any higher.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-porsche-944-s2-12/


$21k with 1min left. Still very cheap for a near-new car with the ultra rare sport seat option.


----------



## maxbhp (Jun 9, 2000)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/recaro-a8/

Recaro A8's in good shape, now that is rare.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

maxbhp said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/recaro-a8/
> 
> Recaro A8's in good shape, now that is rare.


the best seats ever!


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Jasonloaf said:


> the best seats ever!


Once seated, they would be glorious. 

Ingress and egress would suck.

Flatter bottom seats are better for not track driving.

I'll sacrifice the awkward entry/exit but spouses/passengers might not.

Just a thought for future reference.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

oidoglr said:


> I'll give you the front wheel width, but after 10 years of daily driving lowered cars on terribly maintained St. Paul roads, I'm ready for an inch of wheel gap for some suspension travel on my daily driver :laugh:


I'm going to go out on a limb and say that your roads probably get more/better maintenance than around here, but your winters do soooooo much more damage that it more than compensates. Dollars spent per mile of road would tell, assuming that's available info.

We probably get something like 10-15 days with snow on the roads here, but _St. Paul_? Yeah, more than that. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that your roads probably get more/better maintenance than around here, but your winters do soooooo much more damage that it more than compensates. Dollars spent per mile of road would tell, assuming that's available info.
> 
> We probably get something like 10-15 days with snow on the roads here, but _St. Paul_? Yeah, more than that. :laugh: :beer:


It's probably a mix of inefficiently spent dollars and overwhelming amount of maintenance needed. Busy roads that see heavy truck traffic should probably receive a mill and overlay once every 10 years here (Narrator: _they didn't._), but city pothole patch crews try their best to make up for potholes and expansion cracks that then get worse every time a snowplow blasts past them and we go into a heavy precipitation then deep freeze cycle 5-15 times a winter.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Sporin said:


> SOLD FOR $65,500 ON 6/20/19
> 
> That's NSX money.  https://bringatrailer.com/acura/nsx/



I was just going to post about this. The interwebs chatter about this auction result is pretty negative.You aren't going to find that many 27K mile Integra Type R these days. 27K miles isn't necessarily low and BAT has sold some 30Kmiles and 40K miles ITR for the mid-$20K range within the last 6mos. So how does this one jump to $65K?










It's possible it's a conflation of a very strong economy mixed with Gen_X'ers starting to buy their dream toys. I personally don't subscribe to the "BAT is rigging auctions" crowd, although they are getting far more vocal lately.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Sporin said:


> Oh my.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-911-carrera-rs-10/
> 
> ...


This one belongs to a friend of mine here in Danville, who also owns a bunch of other very nice auto hardware. I'm the guy who suggested that he try selling it on BaT, so I hope it ends well!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Diamond Dave said:


> I was just going to post about this. The interwebs chatter about this auction result is pretty negative.You aren't going to find that many 27K mile Integra Type R these days. 27K miles isn't necessarily low and BAT has sold some 30Kmiles and 40K miles ITR for the mid-$20K range within the last 6mos. So how does this one jump to $65K?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If BAT is rigging auctions eventually an employee will spill the beans and all hell will break loose. I highly doubt it.

I think the main driving factor for this particular R was it's one owner, almost completely stock status. Refinishing the wheels makes it nearly pristine.
I don't understand why people keep arguing about this ****. It's very simple. The people that couldn't buy these cars new are now in their prime earning years. Many of those 40something buyers have made a lot of $ in tech jobs. 90s-early 2000s cars are going to keep skyrocketing.70k is a lot of money but it's not a lot of money to many people.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-mr2-21/

Ultra low mile AW11, though the engine compartment is shockingly dirty this thing looks amazing. It would be perfect without the side skirts but that's an easy fix. My buddy had an 85 and later a 88 AW11 in which we spent many a night cruising the strip looking for girls. I loved the high rpm 4AGE engine and the go kart like handling. I drove an 87 AE86 GTS at the time which has become more of a legend than the MR2 but I always preferred the 2. If I had space and cash I'd be willing to go up to $15,000 on this car to bring back those teenage memories.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

oidoglr said:


> SOLD: 130k mile 2008 BMW 535xi Touring with 6MT for $27k
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-bmw-535-21/


Here's a 2010, with less than half the miles.









Not sure about the M badging, and it was... Bought back from its first owner by BMW? Oh, that can't be bad. :laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This looks like a good potential Radwood rig. 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-audi-5000s-quattro/ 

$250 with two days to go


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

oidoglr said:


> SOLD: 130k mile 2008 BMW 535xi Touring with 6MT for $27k
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-bmw-535-21/
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, the famous BAT Tax .


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

A 10k car with 5k of well thought out mods and a detail. Money well spent for the seller


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, that Scirocco went for 15K



Smooremin said:


> If MK1s are on the rise, that means that soon enough MK2s will be too :wave:





LT1M21Stingray said:


> In your dreams. :laugh:





Smooremin said:


>




Just saying :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> Here's a 2010, with less than half the miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bizarre. Both of those wagons were sold by BMW of Encinitas and both were bought back by BMW.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

https://bringatrailer.com/2014/10/0...o0KKdwkKWDAs5iN2jiqn4dLS4gLxjR5-tYtS_sC1_qsq8


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

CaleDeRoo said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/2014/10/0...o0KKdwkKWDAs5iN2jiqn4dLS4gLxjR5-tYtS_sC1_qsq8


That's a 5 year old article... :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> Here's a 2010, with less than half the miles.
> 
> Not sure about the M badging, and it was... Bought back from its first owner by BMW? Oh, that can't be bad. :laugh:


Definitely not an M package car.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

VadGTI said:


> Bizarre. Both of those wagons were sold by BMW of Encinitas and both were bought back by BMW.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


sometimes dealers do that though if the model/configuration is in demand. I have recieved multiple letters from BMW to buy back my car, the same thing happened with my r32 with volkswagen


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> Oh yeah, that Scirocco went for 15K
> 
> Just saying :laugh::laugh::laugh:


bringatrailer.com/1987-volkswagen-scirocco-16v













how much would _that_ Scirocco sell for?


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

TurboREX said:


> sometimes dealers do that though if the model/configuration is in demand. I have recieved multiple letters from BMW to buy back my car, the same thing happened with my r32 with volkswagen


What you described is a dealership sales ploy, and has nothing to do with BMW corporation. These cars were bought back by bmw as lemons.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

TurboREX said:


> sometimes dealers do that though if the model/configuration is in demand. I have received multiple letters from BMW to buy back my car, the same thing happened with my r32 with volkswagen


I mean, you'd need to clarify - was it BMW AG or was it your local BMW dealer? If it's a dealer, that's just a marketing ploy.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Diamond Dave said:


> I was just going to post about this. The interwebs chatter about this auction result is pretty negative.You aren't going to find that many 27K mile Integra Type R these days. 27K miles isn't necessarily low and BAT has sold some 30Kmiles and 40K miles ITR for the mid-$20K range within the last 6mos. So how does this one jump to $65K?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there is more negativity towards this one when a 2300 mile 97 spec went for around the same or slightly less at Barrett jackson. I and I think a few others also think the 97 maybe have gone for more if it was on BAT instead of Barrett jackson


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Stromaluski said:


> That's a 5 year old article... :sly:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: S2000-Powered 1987 Toyota Corolla GT-S

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-toyota-corolla-gt-s-4/



> This 1987 Toyota Corolla GT-S was purchased by the seller 15 years ago and is powered by a Honda S2000 inline-four featuring a 2.4L stroker kit and a Precision 6262 turbocharger. The car is finished in red over a grey cloth interior, and other modifications include a Ford 8.8” limited-slip rear end, GReddy Type S coilovers, 17” BBS wheels, and more as described in the listing. This AE86 is now offered at no reserve with a Carfax report and a Florida title in the seller’s name.
> 
> The Honda F-Series inline-four was sourced from Inline Performance Products and features a 2.4L stroker kit along with a Precision 6262 ball bearing turbo currently running 14psi of boost. Additional components of the build include:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-pontiac-hufficker-imsa-gtu/
OMFG
It's a Super Duty Fiero...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chapel said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-pontiac-hufficker-imsa-gtu/
> OMFG
> It's a Super Duty Fiero...


Cool. Finally a car that you really need to Bring A Trailer for.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

spockcat said:


> Cool. Finally a car that you really need to Bring A Trailer for.


you shut your mouth
SD4s are awesome. I think you can still get parts because there's an ARCA four cylinder series


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Cherry, arrest me red 1992 BMW 325 convertible 5-speed, 51.4K miles:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

This one'll fetch a few bucks: 2000 BMW M5, one owner, 15K miles.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Unicorn alert: E39 wagon _con manuél_, 75K miles:


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

This page is so full of win.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chapel said:


> you shut your mouth
> SD4s are awesome. I think you can still get parts because there's an ARCA four cylinder series


I only meant it is a race car that you couldn’t drive home if you won it. You really would need a trailer to bring it home. I wasn’t commenting on the engine in the car.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

andlf said:


> No Reserve: S2000-Powered 1987 Toyota Corolla GT-S
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-toyota-corolla-gt-s-4/


Comments are good for some entertainment on this one! I'm thinking that 99% of the value in this auction is for the body shell and 1% for the insane drivetrain. To say a 450hp AE86 would be a handful is a bit of an understatement. Still, would buy, if rich, swap for a 20V black top though.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> Cherry, arrest me red 1992 BMW 325 convertible 5-speed, 51.4K miles:





TJSwoboda said:


> Unicorn alert: E39 wagon _con manuél_, 75K miles:


FFFFFFUuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Chapel said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-pontiac-hufficker-imsa-gtu/
> OMFG
> It's a Super Duty Fiero...


That is so cool! After 1960s sports cars, the IMSA cars of the 1980s are my favorite. This would be a perfect car to go vintage sports car racing in. It sold for $25,300.00 (including Buyer's Premium) at the Barrett-Jackson Scottsdale 2009 auction. It was run once in 2010. It's spent most of it's life on display since 1988. I estimate it will require a good $20k (at least) to make it race worthy again. But it would be so worth it!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> FFFFFFUuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUU


Tell me about it. I love 'em both, but that red 325? Hnnnnngggg! :heart:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

spockcat said:


> I only meant it is a race car that you couldn’t drive home if you won it. You really would need a trailer to bring it home. I wasn’t commenting on the engine in the car.


oh
right

I mean, I could toss a plate on that  
I've seen less safe, less roadworthy Fiero kit cars... right?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Tell me about it. I love 'em both, but that red 325? Hnnnnngggg! :heart:


Indeed. I had an E30 vert get away from me many years ago, when I flat out told my neighbor that I would immediately buy it from him when he didn't want it anymore. I was off at college (had the jnms to buy), and he sold it to another neighbor. Still pissy about that to this day - it wasn't arrest me red, but it was very well cared for. Every one I've ever casually looked at since was either way overpriced or a POS. 



Chapel said:


> oh
> right
> 
> I mean, I could toss a plate on that
> I've seen less safe, less roadworthy Fiero kit cars... right?


Hell - go to South Carolina, it's probably more roadworthy than 25% of the cars registered :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Hell - go to South Carolina, it's probably more roadworthy than 25% of the cars registered :laugh:


truth. :thumbup:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

KrisA said:


> Comments are good for some entertainment on this one! I'm thinking that 99% of the value in this auction is for the body shell and 1% for the insane drivetrain. To say a 450hp AE86 would be a handful is a bit of an understatement. Still, would buy, if rich, swap for a 20V black top though.


Yeah, that motor swap makes no sense with the turbo... really has to kill the driving dynamics of a car like that.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I need to shut the door to my office and relieve myself.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Cherry, arrest me red 1992 BMW 325 convertible 5-speed, 51.4K miles:





Air and water do mix said:


> Tell me about it. I love 'em both, but that red 325? Hnnnnngggg! :heart:





Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Indeed. I had an E30 vert get away from me many years ago, when I flat out told my neighbor that I would immediately buy it from him when he didn't want it anymore. I was off at college (had the jnms to buy), and he sold it to another neighbor. Still pissy about that to this day - it wasn't arrest me red, but it was very well cared for. Every one I've ever casually looked at since was either way overpriced or a POS.



That E30 is really sweet. Small bumper 'verts are pretty rare. They didn't switch from diving boards to the small bumpers on the 'vert until late 1991.

If we pull off the house downsize this summer (see thread in OT) it may be necessary to consolidate the fleet. If that happens we've discussed selling both our current E30s and getting something really mint like this. Will be interesting to see what it goes for. I'm guessing mid $20k.


Edit:

My 'vert:










BAT 'vert:











Would anyone even know?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Just get those 15" baskets


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Chapel said:


> Just get those 15" baskets



15" baskets are on there. :thumbup:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

PoorHouse said:


> 15" baskets are on there.


Raise it back up to stock height? Take off the iS lip? You seem to have the better hand here.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Chapel said:


> Raise it back up to stock height? Take off the iS lip? You seem to have the better hand here.


Not trying to mimic the BAT car. May sell my 2 E30s and buy something like it. :thumbup:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Eyeing this thing:

My limit will likely be too low. :laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> Cherry, arrest me red 1992 BMW 325 convertible 5-speed, 51.4K miles:





TJSwoboda said:


> Unicorn alert: E39 wagon _con manuél_, 75K miles:





Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> FFFFFFUuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUU


But wait, there's more! It's not every day I'll post a BMW with a slushbox, but you can have the last of the good 7 Series cars, with only 39K miles. I wish it were a sport package rather than an iL, but then I also wish it were a German-spec manual, and that Justin Verlander had a restraining order against me due to me cuckolding him, but we can't have it all:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Hell - go to South Carolina, it's probably more roadworthy than 25% of the cars registered :laugh:


I live in SC. I can confirm this is true. :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> I live in SC. I can confirm this is true. :laugh:


Yeah, I definitely was not joking about that. I lived in Columbia for a summer, while working an internship for state gov. I didn't like driving my brand new car in town because I was always worried about what ****box's brakes were going to fail pulling up to an intersection.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Yeah, I definitely was not joking about that. I lived in Columbia for a summer, while working an internship for state gov. I didn't like driving my brand new car in town because I was always worried about what ****box's brakes were going to fail pulling up to an intersection.


Columbia is such a ****hole.

We had vehicle inspections here up until around 1995 or so. I have no idea why we stopped having them, but I would 100% be in favor of bringing them back.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> Columbia is such a ****hole.
> 
> *We had vehicle inspections here up until around 1995 or so*. I have no idea why we stopped having them, but I would 100% be in favor of bringing them back.


****, I did not know that. Yeah, let's take *away* an easy stream of revenue that SCDOT desperately needs :laugh::facepalm:


Anyways, back to fapping to the E30 for me!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

This was a wild one. Seller came out on like day two and said the reserve was met at 35k. It basically sat around that price until the final moments... then ended up selling for $60,495!  

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-bmw-m5-6/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

LS1-Powered 1988 Porsche 944

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-porsche-944-19/



> This 1988 Porsche 944 was modified by the seller for track use and is powered by a 5.7L LS1 V8 mated to rear-mounted 944 Turbo 5-speed manual transaxle with a limited-slip differential. The build is based on a non-sunroof 944 chassis that the seller acquired as a roller, and the work was completed by the seller about ten years ago. Modifications include single-adjustable MCS coilovers with custom damping, “Big Red” front brakes with Cayenne rotors, 944 Turbo M030 rear brakes with slotted rotors, an adjustable Wilwood master cylinder with Tilton bias adjuster, fixed-back MOMO seats, lightweight RS-style carpets, and more detailed below. This 944 V8 is offered with records from the seller’s ownership and an Oregon title.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

I'd consider stabbing a man once for this 635, maybe even twice...


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> I'd consider stabbing a man once for this 635, maybe even twice...


Funny, I was inside that exact garage 3 weeks ago, and bought a car there!


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

tbvvw said:


> Funny, I was inside that exact garage 3 weeks ago, and bought a car there!


No sh*t!
What was your purchase?


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> No sh*t!
> What was your purchase?


2016 A6 3.0T Prestige, white/black, every option, 18K miles. Absolute mint, not a spec of dust or scratch on it. 

That place has a very nice/diverse inventory and owner Tony runs a good business.

Check out their cars here:
https://www.gasmotorcars.com/newandusedcars.aspx?clearall=1


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

tbvvw said:


> 2016 A6 3.0T Prestige, white/black, every option, 18K miles. Absolute mint, not a spec of dust or scratch on it.
> 
> That place has a very nice/diverse inventory and owner Tony runs a good business.
> 
> ...


After seeing some images, I don’t doubt he does.

I like Tony already


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> I'd consider stabbing a man once for this 635, maybe even twice...


Worth it.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E38 manual conversion, high mileage though:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's another manual E30 convertible, this one with an M62 6-speed swap, and unknown mileage. That can't possibly end badly:


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Worth it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> After seeing some images, I don’t doubt he does.
> 
> I like Tony already


Definitely some diversity on that site. Some cool stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Harv said:


> Real deal RS.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-911-carrera-rs-10/


Sold for $600,000


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> ls1-powered 1988 porsche 944
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-porsche-944-19/


sold for $22,750 on 7/2/19


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Waiting to see what that e46 with 43k goes for 1hr45 left


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

andlf said:


> sold for $22,750 on 7/2/19


You know, when you consider what many bondo filled muscle cars go for, that's a steal. This way, you get all the cool noises with a better interior and suspension.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MAC said:


> You know, when you consider what many bondo filled muscle cars go for, that's a steal. This way, you get all the cool noises with a better interior and suspension.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-pontiac-solstice-12/
34 MILES! I've always liked these things, and only 1,277 built. Really curious what it goes for since some people list these at crazy prices just because of the low production numbers.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Not a fan but what ever floats you boat.

I'd just buy a C6 Z06 Corvette with some miles (less than 35K or so).

So much more giggles per mile. :wave:


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> I'd consider stabbing a man once for this 635, maybe even twice...


But at 40K? That M88 will need everything after sitting that long (IMO). But I am not a low mile car buyer so I guess this isn't my area. After watching what it costs to rebuild/refurbish a M88 the plain jane mail truck motor of the normal 635 was much more attractive. 

I guess when you look at Wayne Carini's M6 auction price.....

It does have every single thing going for it - euro, low mile, rare etc. But why would you swap to Style 5 wheels and use TRX tires, is that even possible? I didnt think you could even buy TRX tires anymore.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Harv said:


> Sold for $600,000



Thought those were $1mil cars.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

PoorHouse said:


> Thought those were $1mil cars.


Not anymore. This one sold for 700 with buyers fee. So that is likely 60k. I think the 'Lightweight' cars bring slightly more. 

https://rmsothebys.com/en/auctions/...1973-porsche-911-carrera-rs-27-touring/724787


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

16volt said:


> But at 40K? That M88 will need everything after sitting that long (IMO). But I am not a low mile car buyer so I guess this isn't my area. After watching what it costs to rebuild/refurbish a M88 the plain jane mail truck motor of the normal 635 was much more attractive.


I'd say the M30 is more like a boat motor.










> But why would you swap to Style 5 wheels and use TRX tires, is that even possible? I didnt think you could even buy TRX tires anymore.


They were factory wheels on the M635CSi, and the 240/45/R415 size is common to some Ferraris so Coker is quite happy to make and sell you new ones if you pay them enough. For a museum piece like that car, I figure it's probably the right way to go.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1983 Alfa Romeo GTV6 3.0L

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-alfa-romeo-gtv6-3/












> This 1983 Alfa Romeo GTV6 was built in December 1982 finished in silver over blue. The car was reportedly sold new in San Jose, California and was acquired by the seller six years ago. A 3.0-liter Busso V6 from a Milano Verde has been installed in addition to a five-speed manual transaxle equipped with a limited-slip differential. The engine features ported and polished heads, 164S camshafts, and larger injectors. The gearbox was rebuilt in January 2018 with closer ratios, lightened gears, new synchros, and additional work as detailed below. The car also features an adjustable RSR coilover suspension system, Wilwood front brakes, a modified exhaust, aluminum radiator, and a redone black interior. This Alfa Romeo is now offered with records dating back to the 1990s, two spare wheel sets, a workshop manual, and a clean California title in the seller’s name.
> 
> According to the seller, this GTV6 received a glass-out repaint in 2002. H4 headlights and yellow Cibie inner lights are fitted, the latter wired for use as parking lights and high beams. Cosmetic flaws include bubbling under the hood and on the door bottoms, as well as a scrape on the front air dam and a few rock chips. Prior rust repair was completed on the passenger-side shock tower and behind one of the bumper moldings. Stress cracks have been repaired at the Watts link mount and front sway bar mounts.
> 
> ...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

I'm a fan of the modern MINI,
R53 in particular.

The BaT record for an R53 is an immaculate GP with only 14 miles on it,
which sold last year for $36,000
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-mini-gp-5/

There's currently a GP up with only 8,000 miles and it'll probably fetch a somewhat nice price (I estimate 22k maybe),
but I don't understand why the owner wouldn't want to dust off the cobwebs a little?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

34K mile '88 420SEL:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

I so love 1980's MB.

My Uncle bought a new 1980 450SL. It was the first car I drove on public roads with my aunt in the passenger seat.

As solid as a brick of steel. They were not fast but they were extremely well built.

Fluid with ever increasing velocity.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

stiggy-pug said:


> I'm a fan of the modern MINI,
> R53 in particular.
> 
> The BaT record for an R53 is an immaculate GP with only 14 miles on it,
> ...



Forget the cobwebs. Lot of rust starting on suspension for 8000 miles.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Just Another Sweater said:


> My Uncle bought a new 1980 450SL.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> 34K mile '88 420SEL:


My grandfather had one of these when I was young. I always felt super fancy and important when I rode in it with him. I came from pretty humble cars, and the Mercedes was just special to me. I loved the shift gate and all of the strange looking buttons. The wood trim and the smell of leather and cigarettes. It was almost exotic compared to what I usually rode around in. 

A couple of memories.... 

My grandfather loved a good, fresh tomato. He lived in Boxford, MA and there were several farm stands in the area. He used to stop and get us each a nice tomato and had a sterling silver salt shaker in the car just to salt his tomato. We would drive along taking bites of tomato, salting, and repeating. 

I used to make runs with him over the border into NH on 95 to get liquor at the state store off the highway. One time we were driving home on 95 S and he sees a Porsche 928 coming up behind us rapidly. As the Porsche passes he is already accelerating and says "Lets just see how fast that Porsche is going..." He hammered it up to about 100 which was roughly 45mph than I was used to going. We never caught the 928 but I'll never forget him giving it a shot. 

Someday I hope to own one of these in silver, just like his but it isn't in the cards at the moment. When I do I'll be sure and throw a salt shaker in it.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

suburbangeorge said:


> Forget the cobwebs. Lot of rust starting on suspension for 8000 miles.


Go to the east coast and look at zero-mile new cars that sat unsold on the lot for a few months. They'll look worse than that.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Cherry, arrest me red 1992 BMW 325 convertible 5-speed, 51.4K miles:



Sold for $32k.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Wow @E30 price ^^. That is the cleanest E30's I've seen outside of a brand new one, though. 

Here's another late 80's era convertible in great shape 23k miles.
:


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

TJSwoboda said:


> Used Cars meme


That's hilarious :laugh:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

suburbangeorge said:


> Forget the cobwebs. Lot of rust starting on suspension for 8000 miles.


Yeah, rust sux.

When I got an R53 a year and a half ago, I wanted to replace the valve cover bolts because they were rusty, a common problem due to hood scoop.

I was astounded at the asking price for those simple bolts!











I ended up finding a good set at the junkyard, as well as hoarding other miscellany bolts and fasteners because the BMW parts pricing level is insane.

These cars will nickel & dime you to death when you commit to them for a full restoration.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

stiggy-pug said:


> Yeah, rust sux.
> 
> When I got an R53 a year and a half ago, I wanted to replace the valve cover bolts because they were rusty, a common problem due to hood scoop.
> 
> I was astounded at the asking price for those simple bolts!


that price....


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks to be a nice mint example.

1987 Audi 4000 CS Quattro 5-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-audi-4000-cs-quattro-2/












> This 1987 Audi 4000 CS Quattro is powered by a 2.2L inline-five mated to a 5-speed manual transaxle and all-wheel drive. The car is finished in red with a black cloth interior and previously spent time in Oregon and New Jersey. It was acquired five years ago by the seller, the former proprietor of an Audi speciality shop. Work under current ownership has included replacement of the timing belt, water pump, wheel bearings, shocks, and more. Now showing 90k miles, this B2 Quattro is being offered with a clean Carfax report and a clean New York title in the seller’s name.
> Location: Amenia, New York 12501
> Chassis: WAUFB0852HA024355
> 90k Miles Shown
> ...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Another low-for-the-year mileage BMW that will go for more than I'm willing to pay: An '02 540 6-speed, 65K miles. That's only 5K more than my 2003 had when I bought it in '08.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

And here's another "why can't it be a Sport rather than an iL, and a German spec 6-speed manual to boot?": A 24K mile 2001 740iL.


















Wait, a cassette player in a 2002 7 Series? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. Given that the buyer kept it so long, and put so few miles on it, and bought it with _a cassette player in 2002_ they had to have been old AF. (I'll be 44 in a month; do I have the millennial/gen Z lingo down, yo?)


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Wait, a cassette player in a 2002 7 Series? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL. Given that the buyer kept it so long, and put so few miles on it, and bought it with _a cassette player in 2002_ they had to have been old AF. (I'll be 44 in a month; do I have the millennial/gen Z lingo down, yo?)


My 2007 Audi A3 3.2Q has a factory cassette player (all part of the AM/FM/SAT & 6 disc in dash cd changer radio). My 16 year old daughter who DDs the car doesn't have a clue as to what it is, or supposed to do? Then again the same could be said for the cd player or even AM radio.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

tbvvw said:


> My 2007 Audi A3 3.2Q has a factory cassette player (all part of the AM/FM/SAT & 6 disc in dash cd changer radio). My 16 year old daughter who DDs the car doesn't have a clue as to what it is, or supposed to do? Then again the same could be said for the cd player or even AM radio.


Trivia, but the NYT says the last car sold in the US with an OE tape deck was a 2010 Lexus.

https://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/06/automobiles/06AUDIO.html

I just moved a whole bunch of tapes from a project '91 Saab to my '02 Aero wagon just to try them out on a road trip.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Trivia, but the NYT says the last car sold in the US with an OE tape deck was a 2010 Lexus.


Doesn't surprise me. All I know about the double DIN unit in my 07 Audi is it's the same one they used in many Audis for many years prior (other than adding the SAT button when that came on board). The next year they went to a different unit.

All my cassettes are stored at the local landfill since about 2005 and my 500+ cds are melting in my attic storage room since I copied them all to iTunes about 3-4 yrs ago.


----------



## JET70 (Jan 23, 2018)

TJSwoboda said:


>


 Look out Marshal Dan its High Prices.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm really digging this BMW thread. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

ERIK TAKE MY WALLET BEFORE I BUY THAT 4000


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm really digging this BMW thread. :laugh: :laugh:


I'm subscribed for listings on Saabs and W123s, too.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

:heart:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-dodge-viper-10/


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

My 996 is up!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-porsche-911-33/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Nice 996:thumbup: I'm guessing it'll do well, given the recent service history, IMS/RMS replacement, and low mileage. Arena is also a lovely color. Should fetch $25k, at least.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife is lucky we still have our kids in daycare right now and I can't afford to buy this. :laugh: I dig that it's not too nice that I wouldn't want to drive it yet it could use some TLC. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-ford-county-squire/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> I'm subscribed for listings on Saabs and W123s, too.


Speaking of which: We have a '91 Saab 900 Turbo 'vert, manual, with a little over 37K miles.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

67K mile manual E34:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Harv said:


> :heart:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-dodge-viper-10/


Sold for $26,250. Turns out even the nicest early Vipers aren't worth anything.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> Speaking of which: We have a '91 Saab 900 Turbo 'vert, manual, with a little over 37K miles.


Take my money!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Take my money!


Oooooh, that's nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Take my money!





andlf said:


> Oooooh, that's nice! :thumbup:


Click on the link, then make your judgements. There’s a lot more going on under the surface unfortunately.

Don’t mean to be a downer - I was right there with you guys, fired up about a low miles C900 turbo convertible. But that car a dawg...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Stevo12 said:


> Click on the link, then make your judgements. There’s a lot more going on under the surface unfortunately.
> 
> Don’t mean to be a downer - I was right there with you guys, fired up about a low miles C900 turbo convertible. But that car a dawg...


Rustville!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Stevo12 said:


> Click on the link, then make your judgements. There’s a lot more going on under the surface unfortunately.
> 
> Don’t mean to be a downer - I was right there with you guys, fired up about a low miles C900 turbo convertible. But that car a dawg...


Oof. Yeah I did post that without looking at the listing. That’s a no for me, dawg.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Up for auction by a friend...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-porsche-924s-29/


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Numbersix said:


> Up for auction by a friend...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-porsche-924s-29/


That thing is already at strong numbers in my opinion. Really curious on what it ends up being. It went on the last CRR, and was super cool to see it on the road, even if it looks better off of it.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I like his video.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Stevo12 said:


> Click on the link, then make your judgements. There’s a lot more going on under the surface unfortunately.
> 
> Don’t mean to be a downer - I was right there with you guys, fired up about a low miles C900 turbo convertible. But that car a dawg...





Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Oof. Yeah I did post that without looking at the listing. That’s a no for me, dawg.


Aw, raspberries... With that low mileage? Did it get thrown into a lake, or left outside for years?


----------



## BlakeV (Oct 24, 2015)

Can somebody point out any benefit using BAT vs Ebay Motors?


With Ebay I can sort by distance, which I can't apparently on BAT.

On ebay, I found this a few miles from here. Sorry can't hotlink the pic.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1907-Land-...022006?hash=item340e6864f6:g:OY8AAOSwNj5dI7EO



> 1997 Land Rover Defender 110 6x6 Carmichael rescue vehicle .(actually 4x4),KAHN sells these Defenders in restored condition for over $500,000.00
> https://www.topgear.com/car-news/modified/kahns-insane-6x6-defender-yours-mere-ps200000 originally V8 from factory converted to 300 TDI vehicle runs and drives need lots of mechanical attention great restauration customized builder project.we have all the parts necessary to complete the project


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

BlakeV said:


> Can somebody point out any benefit using BAT vs Ebay Motors?


Where to begin?

eBay Motors can be literally hundreds of pages of generic dealer listings with zero photos or information. BaT is all selected inventory with market value reserves with dozens of photos showing everything you need to see including documentation and service records.

There is 0 accountability from both buyers and sellers on eBay. If you lie about the condition of your car on BaT? Banned, no refund. Don't follow through on a purchase on BaT? Banned, no refund of your 5% purchase fee. 

eBay Motors has no vetting process. On BaT, the comment section will sniff out a rat real fast and even surprise the hell out of you with who is giving information. They have a SLR live right and in the comment section was literally one of the guys who designed and engineered the car as well as worked on the McLaren F1.

eBay Motors is nothing more than just a way to advertise a car. Actually bidding and buying a car is a nightmare anymore because no one is forced to hold up any end of the deal. There is reason BaT is selling seven-figure cars now and multiple six-figures a week.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BlakeV said:


> Can somebody point out any benefit using BAT vs Ebay Motors?
> 
> 
> With Ebay I can sort by distance, which I can't apparently on BAT.
> ...


Well for starters a 1997 Land Rover probably won't be listed as a 1907 on BaT.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

333 HP but 5-speed manual Clownshoe, only 38K miles. This one is entirely too close to me... Good thing the bidding is already at 20 grand with six days left.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

BlakeV said:


> Can somebody point out any benefit using BAT vs Ebay Motors?
> 
> 
> With Ebay I can sort by distance, which I can't apparently on BAT.
> ...


Why would you need to sort by distance on BAT? It's not like they have 300 of each model listed.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Bad Rabbit Habit said:


> That thing is already at strong numbers in my opinion. Really curious on what it ends up being. It went on the last CRR, and was super cool to see it on the road, even if it looks better off of it.


Yeah, I think Alex or James from SW drove it.

I’m very curious to see where it ends up. It’s a unique car, built *very* well, and offers a lot of the Safari 911 experience for way less money.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

andlf said:


> I like his video.


That’s the guys from Avant Garde driving. They did a lot of the build.

I’m waiting for Chris to post up some of the video he shot during the BajaXL. Some of those give a sense of what the car is capable of.

It finished the Baja with no mechanical issues to speak of (save for a slightly weepy rad hose). That says a lot to me about the quality of the build.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Numbersix said:


> That’s the guys from Avant Garde driving. They did a lot of the build.
> 
> I’m waiting for Chris to post up some of the video he shot during the BajaXL. Some of those give a sense of what the car is capable of.
> 
> It finished the Baja with no mechanical issues to speak of (save for a slightly weepy rad hose). That says a lot to me about the quality of the build.


I'm honestly kind or surprised its not taken off. It's not my scene but thats allot of fun for 18K.

And if you are evaluating this car on its competitiveness in a modern rally you are obviously missing the point of this car.


----------



## BlakeV (Oct 24, 2015)

MAC said:


> Why would you need to sort by distance on BAT? It's not like they have 300 of each model listed.


I would not be interested in something in California but possibly in Ontario or Vermont... why do you even ask?


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

BlakeV said:


> I would not be interested in something in California but possibly in Ontario or Vermont... why do you even ask?


Because the cars on BAT are curated from submissions across the country. The person searching for these cars isn't buying based on convenient location. They're buying because it might be the most unique color or lowest mileage or lowest production or cleanest car in the country. If you sort by preferred location, you'd potentially never bid on a car. That kind of thinking makes you not a serious buyer.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

$90,000! 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-36/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Price is insane, but the car could be a museum piece if it weren't for the aftermarket parts.

Good for the owner. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

90k? No.. But I'd say that's a solid $40-50k M3 though.

Few weeks ago a 30k-ish mile E46 M3 sold for 28-29k iirc. Bone stock.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

42K mile E38, not the iL this time but still no sport package.


















Still waiting on that low mileage E38 sport package German-spec factory manual transmission, or old lady garaged E32 735i manual...


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

BlakeV said:


> I would not be interested in something in California but possibly in Ontario or Vermont... why do you even ask?


Cause I just think it's odd that someone would buy B instead of A, when A is what you really want, because B is closer.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Harv said:


> $90,000!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-36/


I think we're done with the saying that mods don't add any value. Or "people won't pay for the mods".


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

absoluteczech said:


> 90k? No.. But I'd say that's a solid $40-50k M3 though.
> 
> Few weeks ago a 30k-ish mile E46 M3 sold for 28-29k iirc. Bone stock.


I agree. I don't even know how a 16k mile E46 M3 even exists. The car wasn't expensive like a Ferrari or Lamborghini that would be expected to be driven rarely. The M3 was a coupe that was also sporty, as expensive as a corvette, and made to be driven by someone who pull double duty in it as their commuter and sports car in one.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Here I am thinking about buying a $10,000 high mileage M3.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> Here I am thinking about buying a $10,000 high mileage M3.


Go on...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

kiznarsh said:


> Go on...


Well I've been thinking of transplanting an LS into my 325. Then I thought of just buying a shell of an E46 and doing it with that since my motor and drivetrain is still in great shape.

Then I got to thinking, even if I had to do rod bearings and replace the vanos packs on an E46 M3, at $10,000 for an example with 90-120,000, that's still a hell of a performance bargain. I keep the 325i for daily duties, and the M3 is my fun car. It would be a LOT cheaper than trying to pull off an LS swap.

And quite frankly the I6 ringing to 8,000 RPM's with ITB's is something I'd really love to experience for a little while. I know what an LS sounds like.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> Well I've been thinking of transplanting an LS into my 325. Then I thought of just buying a shell of an E46 and doing it with that since my motor and drivetrain is still in great shape.
> 
> Then I got to thinking, even if I had to do rod bearings and replace the vanos packs on an E46 M3, at $10,000 for an example with 90-120,000, that's still a hell of a performance bargain. I keep the 325i for daily duties, and the M3 is my fun car. It would be a LOT cheaper than trying to pull off an LS swap.
> 
> And quite frankly the I6 ringing to 8,000 RPM's with ITB's is something I'd really love to experience for a little while. I know what an LS sounds like.


Swap a 20b or, if you want to throw money at it like a boat, a 26b. Really push some buttons.


----------



## TheCool (Mar 20, 2010)

DonPatrizio said:


> I agree. I don't even know how a 16k mile E46 M3 even exists. The car wasn't expensive like a Ferrari or Lamborghini that would be expected to be driven rarely. The M3 was a coupe that was also sporty, as expensive as a corvette, and made to be driven by someone who pull double duty in it as their commuter and sports car in one.


Check these out.

2k miles
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-m3-34/

176 miles!
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-21/

IIRC people were concerned about rust just sitting outside for years in Hawaii.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Harv said:


> $90,000!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-36/


Wow, I can't fathom paying $90k for any M3/4. For that money, I'd be into something a lot more exotic. I guess there are some serious BMW fanatics out there. 




DonPatrizio said:


> I agree. I don't even know how a 16k mile E46 M3 even exists. The car wasn't expensive like a Ferrari or Lamborghini that would be expected to be driven rarely.


The reality is that plenty of people feel that their M3 is some type of special collector car. On the e9x M forums there's some type of thread started or drudged up from the past every 6-8 months about the collector status of these cars. I can't imagine it's much different for other versions of the car. Then again, I never really understood the collector car market outside of a handful of really rare and truly special cars. But hey, if someone wanted to pay me a boatload of money for my spartan e92 M, I am more than happy to oblige.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

TJSwoboda said:


> 42K mile E38, not the iL this time but still no sport package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somewhat off topic, but does anybody else get irrationally mad when they see that factory floor mats have been replaced by sticky plastic? Leave the damn floor mats in!


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

MAC said:


> I think we're done with the saying that mods don't add any value. Or "people won't pay for the mods".


I think BMWs follow another rule when it comes to being modded and still bringing in decent $$$...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Aw614 said:


> I think BMWs follow another rule when it comes to being modded and still bringing in decent $$$...


Look at the money old, modified Porsche 911s bring. Years ago modified Porsches were not desirable. Not anymore.


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

Aw614 said:


> I think BMWs follow another rule when it comes to being modded and still bringing in decent $$$...


Those are very popular OEM+ mods that are expensive as hell too. It's not like it's on $75 coilovers with a wings west kit.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

TheCool said:


> Check these out.
> 
> 2k miles
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-m3-34/
> ...


talk about utter waste. Didn't even enjoy the car. If you factor in inflation, and insurance costs and possibly interest rate on financing that car he lost a boat load of cash. Maybe in another 50 years that would be worth a pretty penny, but right now it's plain stupid to keep a super low milage "everyday" car. This isn't some rare ferrari...

So yea that dude asking 90k isn't gonna get that. I would much rather have that stock unmolested car for 50k w/ 2k miles. And so would many more purists


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Look at the money old, modified Porsche 911s bring. Years ago modified Porsches were not desirable. Not anymore.


Because everything with a P badge is going up so insanely that people start getting anything they can so something that wasn't worth a lot is now worth more. 911's went up, people coudn't afford them so they started hunting 912's now they have gone up, and the cycle goes on.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Harv said:


> $90,000!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-36/


Are E46 prices on an upward trend now and if so, does that mean the E9x is close to bottoming out?


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Buddies m57 powered e91 is up! 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-bmw-335d-2/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

One owner E28 533i manual (I'd better include the "i," maybe you could still get them carbureted then







), Dinan suspension, 109K miles:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> One owner E28 533i manual (I'd better include the "i," maybe you could still get them carbureted then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe in ZA, but everywhere else the big sixes were fuel injected by then.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

turbo_nine said:


> Maybe in ZA, but everywhere else the big sixes were fuel injected by then.


My dad's '84 Benz 380SE was fuel injected, but had no ABS (unfortunately yes, I know this from firsthand experience as a then-19 year old driver :banghead: ). His '86 325i, despite being a class or two down from the Mercedes*, did have ABS and fuel injection. Anyone know what the last carbureted BMW sold in North America was?

*=I'm thinking the W126 was a 7 Series competitor, yes?


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

TJSwoboda said:


> One owner E28 533i manual (I'd better include the "i," maybe you could still get them carbureted then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I wasn't actively looking for an e36 M3 Sedan in technoviolet or white, I'd be all over this. Added to my watch list just beacuse maybe....


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

thegave said:


> Are E46 prices on an upward trend now and if so, does that mean the E9x is close to bottoming out?


According to EAG, yes and yes. They say stuff like that on their social media posts regularly. But I guess they may have some motivation to say those sort of things...
Their "hot take" right now is "E9x is the last of the analog BMWs. Get one now before it's too late"


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Was pretty surprised to see this go so high. Yesterday morning it was at $4,900. Ended at $11,666 after a little good spirited bidding war. Comments are pretty funny.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-volkswagen-golf-4/ 

Even more surprising was this IY 20th that went for $16,250. 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-volkswagen-golf-gti-9/ 


Good to see some VW's bringing some money.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Clean un-molested VW's always get thinned out. Nice drivers examples do seem to pull good money right now.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> My dad's '84 Benz 380SE was fuel injected, but had no ABS (unfortunately yes, I know this from firsthand experience as a then-19 year old driver :banghead: ). His '86 325i, despite being a class or two down from the Mercedes*, did have ABS and fuel injection. Anyone know what the last carbureted BMW sold in North America was?


Excluding motorcycles -- probably the final year of 2002s for 1976?


----------



## MotownSVT (Jan 9, 2002)

I've been watching this one for the past few days (guy selling it is one of my roommates from college)... wish I had the $$$ to snag it:










http://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-jeep-grand-wagoneer-5/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1986 Mercury Capri ASC McLaren

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-mercury-capri-asc-mclaren/












> This 1986 Mercury Capri ASC McLaren is #31 of 115 examples modified by ASC McLaren for the model year and was sold new by Fort Lauderdale Lincoln-Mercury in Florida. Power is from a 5.0-liter V8 mated to a 5-speed manual transmission. The car is finished in black over a charcoal cloth interior featuring manually adjustable sport seats, air conditioning, and a flip-up sunroof. This Fox-body Capri shows just under 26k miles and is offered by the selling dealer in Pennsylvania with records, a deluxe Marti report, an accident-free Carfax report, and a clean Michigan title.
> 
> Location: Bensalem, Pennsylvania 19020
> Chassis: 1MEBP79M5GF603695
> ...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1973 Alfa Romeo 1600 Junior Zagato 2.0L

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-alfa-romeo-1600-junior-zagato-2/












> This 1973 Alfa Romeo Junior Zagato is one of 402 produced new with a 1.6L engine and was imported to the UK by marque-specialist Franco Macri in 1979. It remains left-hand drive, though it was re-powered with a rebuilt 2.0-liter inline-four from a donor GTV in 1982. Franco Macri imported approximately 40 Junior Zagatos to the UK between 1980-1990 and repurchased this car from a client in 2008. Equipment includes a Dell’Orto induction system, 5-speed manual gearbox, and a ZF limited-slip rear differential. Four new GTA-style wheels and Pirelli tires have been installed within the past year. This Junior Z is now offered by the selling dealer with a partial service history, an MOT certificate valid through July 2020, and a clear UK V5 registration.
> 
> Location: Ninfield, United Kingdom
> Chassis: AR3060150
> ...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Another low mileage 2000 M5, in San Diego.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

We also have an early E39 540/6 with ultra-low mileage, a 1997 example in L.A.










None of the interior shots pack the gear to serve in my beloved interior pic corps (show the cockpit from the back seat please, thank you very much).


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

That capri will get you major scene points at radwood AND foxtoberfest. Can't go wrong


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

BAT cancelled this auction of a Toyota 4 Runner. It seems the seller had a sock puppet. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-toyota-4runner-11/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Zinhead1 said:


> BAT cancelled this auction of a Toyota 4 Runner. It seems the seller had a sock puppet.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-toyota-4runner-11/


I wonder how they could tell 



> Jul 29 at 4:35 PM
> jakekooi
> Long time BAT member here! Been watching this thread and I live close by so I thought I would drop in and check out this vehicle in person. I have been a car guy my entire life and I can respect all things new and anything old. When I arrived at this place I immediately noticed the 2002 4runner up on the lift. I politely invited myself in and just started looking around at the vehicle. The owner was hand waxing the frame. I asked him why/what for and then he showed me. The sides of this truck frame were absolutely pristine. He had mentioned frustration with some of the comment here on the site and he wanted to prove just how nice this frame is. He then showed me around the bottom side and pointed out all of the original tags, factory paint marks and vin tags around this entire truck. Everything showed extremely well. The owner showed me where parts of the truck had been slightly touched up and I could appreciate everything he was doing. These guys have been in business just about forever. The attention to detail and love for their vehicles show. The have a huge collection of cars that are all meticulously cared for. This vehicle isn’t one of their standard collection styles but the condition and rarity does fit their style. I personally looked at the side of this frame and it looks almost like it did back in 2002. I can confirm just how nice the truck is. Any owner of a vehicle this nice would be very pleased. The seller is a true and honest person by what I have read and what I have seen. I just noticed the video he put up and it is very accurate to what I saw. Good luck seller and good luck bidders!


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yet BAT only response is to 'limit his access' to the site. Why on earth wouldn't they carry it further by blocking his IP from registration, etc ? What possible upside is there to this limited response? Is there more blind eyes being turned than we like to think? Hmmmm.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

MXTHOR3 said:


> Buddies m57 powered e91 is up!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-bmw-335d-2/


Went for $34.5K - not bad.

I went for a rip around the block today in a tuned and deleted 335d M-sport, and god I’m in love. With his suspension setup (Eibach springs, M3 sways, and I don’t remember what shocks) it rode/felt like my E36 M3 and picked up speed like it too. Except where mine was a result of a light chassis and short gearing, the 335d does it with massive torque and a 2.8 final drive.

I can’t believe you can get a regular 335d for $10K. I may be on the hunt for one if I get bored with the E36


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'91 BMW 318i convertible, manual, 62K miles... And it's right here in Vegas. Arragh.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

5,500 mile S2000 https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-honda-s2000-47/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

stevevr6 said:


> 5,500 mile S2000 https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-honda-s2000-47/


Sold for $28K, only 1/8 less than base MSRP new.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E34 540/6, barely more than 100K miles... It's a '95, but I thought the E39 started that year? The dashboard screams E34, in any case.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1970 Saab 95 with a four on the tree:


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Low Mileage British Racing Green Miata*

This one is a beauty! Maybe I'm biased though since I also have a BRG.

Super low, collector miles, but will the Canada import factor slow the bidding?

4k-Mile 1991 Mazda MX-5 Miata BRG Special Edition










I suspect this one will go at or above $17K if there are no stories and there are no Federalization issues (which given the year seems fine)

SOLD FOR $13,250 ON 5/24/19 - 18K miles 1991 BRG 
SOLD FOR $17,251 ON 9/10/18 - 10K miles 1991 BRG
SOLD FOR $17,251 ON 5/17/19 - 7K miles 1992 Sunburst Yellow
SOLD FOR $18,000 ON 1/4/17 - 2K miles 1991 BRG


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> Even more surprising was this IY 20th that went for $16,250.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always been my favorite GTI :heart:


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Diamond Dave said:


> I suspect this one will go at or above $17K if there are no stories and there are no Federalization issues (which given the year seems fine)


Yup, the NA is worth 4K and the hardtop is worth at least 13K.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Hmm.. cool E9..

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-bmw-3-0cs-11/










Twin-turbo E9!


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

My dream car. Non-sunroof 964 RSA in GP white with all the right mods. Guessing it'll go to $110-120k.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-porsche-911-rs-america-2/


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Man when is the P bubble gonna burst already.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

A car like that is one in a million. Its well deserving of the craziness. The average 911 now is certainly sitting on the market a LONG time if people ask what they would have a year ago though.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

masa8888 said:


> My dream car. Non-sunroof 964 RSA in GP white with all the right mods. Guessing it'll go to $110-120k.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-porsche-911-rs-america-2/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

With each passing day there is more and more chirping about potential shill bidding on BAT. I really didn't think much about it. But 33k for a north America market CRX just seems a little:screwy:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Curious to see what this will end at. Pretty clean, even with almost 200k on it. Would love to own this because at this point, you really just have to buy what's available... especially when they are as stock as this one.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-toyota-corolla-gt-s-5/?utm_source=dailymail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2019-08-03


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

MAC said:


> With each passing day there is more and more chirping about potential shill bidding on BAT. I really didn't think much about it. But 33k for a north America market CRX just seems a little:screwy:


I'd say that car is one of the least difficult to understand buying at that price. How many people who are now successful have incredibly fond memories of their first car, which happened to be a CRX? I'm sure there are probably 5 people I can think of in my high school alone. A car like that simply isn't out there, and good or not, people love them.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-lotus-exige-8/

One day left on this Exige.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

MAC said:


> With each passing day there is more and more chirping about potential shill bidding on BAT. I really didn't think much about it. But 33k for a north America market CRX just seems a little:screwy:


I'm sure it happens, I would not put it past asking a few "friends" to bid once or twice to bump up the price. However its a very fine line, you dont want your friend to get "stuck" with the winning bid


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

absoluteczech said:


> I'm sure it happens, I would not put it past asking a few "friends" to bid once or twice to bump up the price. However its a very fine line, you dont want your friend to get "stuck" with the winning bid


I haven't looked at bids too carefully in any of the auctions, but I have definitely seen brand-new or dormant commenters drop into comment threads that were going somewhat poorly for the seller. From there it's not a stretch to imagine that shill bidding will happen.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> I haven't looked at bids too carefully in any of the auctions, but I have definitely seen brand-new or dormant commenters drop into comment threads that were going somewhat poorly for the seller. From there it's not a stretch to imagine that shill bidding will happen.


I've watched some Mecum / B-J auctions and every now and then the owner is on his phone chatting while the bidding is going on for his car. Sometimes I wonder if he's talking to his wife about the $$ he's about to get or...a bogus phone bidder just trying to spice up the the bids.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I think shill bidding absolutely happens on BaT auctions, especially early in the auctions to drive interest from those who are interested but not jumping in with a bid (yet).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

hbringatrailer.com/listing/1980-volkswagen-rabbit


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

A deep-dive into BaT. Hannah Elliot did a great job with this.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-car-online-bring-a-trailer-for-classic-autos


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> hbringatrailer.com/listing/1980-volkswagen-rabbit


That thing is sick! Should bring some good money


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Wimbledon said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-lotus-exige-8/
> 
> One day left on this Exige.


sold for low 40s... that seems cheap, what am i missing?

i thought clean regular elises were approaching that kind of money, and that exiges were appreciating wildly?


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

canadacraig said:


> That thing is sick! Should bring some good money


That thing is very close to the first car I drove in HS. In 1978 my dad bought a new Rabbit L 2dr 4sp from Tischer in Laurel, MD in that blue color but a black int. I used that car regularly from '82-85 until I bought a 1976 Capri II.
We had the car in the family until about '91 and 150K miles and I made maybe 30 beach runs in that car. Good times...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh goodness. RUF RS. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-911-carrera-rs-7/


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

The Ruf RS is special indeed.

One thing I've noticed in the last year+ of scanning BaT is that I've become more and more fond of 240Z cars, both with the original/upgraded inline 6 or a restomod V8. And as I've noticed more of them, I've also noticed the prices increase as well.

Where I used to spend a considerable amount of time looking at Superformance Cobras for sale, nowadays I see myself leaning for this instead: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-datsun-240z-104/


----------



## BlakeV (Oct 24, 2015)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> hbringatrailer.com/listing/1980-volkswagen-rabbit


I think that I have an hallucination... so close. It has been *ages* since I have seen those rims painted in black. I don't know what's keeping me from bidding 7K...


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

westopher said:


> I'd say that car is one of the least difficult to understand buying at that price. How many people who are now successful have incredibly fond memories of their first car, which happened to be a CRX? I'm sure there are probably 5 people I can think of in my high school alone. A car like that simply isn't out there, and good or not, people love them.



So you're thinking the scenario on this CRX is:

_"I really loved my CRX Si I drove in High School. Instead of buying this 1993 Acura NSX for $33K or this 1991 Acura NSX for $35K, I'm going to buy a very original low mileage CRX for $33K - - EVEN THOUGH two very clean, original CRX Si sold in the last 5mos for $7K and $10K - I'm just going to bid until I win because I'm earning so much money these days."_

Not a chance.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Wow, if you've got time to watch a great driving video, make the time for the one in this 1967 McLaren M1C auction. Marvelous!










Jim Pace stretches the legs on this McLaren M1C at Circuit Mont-Tremblant


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

The noises. All the noises.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Diamond Dave said:


> So you're thinking the scenario on this CRX is:
> 
> _"I really loved my CRX Si I drove in High School. Instead of buying this 1993 Acura NSX for $33K or this 1991 Acura NSX for $35K, I'm going to buy a very original low mileage CRX for $33K - - EVEN THOUGH two very clean, original CRX Si sold in the last 5mos for $7K and $10K - I'm just going to bid until I win because I'm earning so much money these days."_
> 
> Not a chance.


The first NSX you listed didn't sell and is a stupid automatic which explains why no one wanted it. The second one is a high mileage (for an NSX) car that doesn't present that well. Low mile pristine NSXs are easy to find because they were mostly toy cars from new and were pampered more than they were driven while most CRXs are simply used up by this point.

The winner of the CRX also won an auction for a 27000 mile 2000 Civic Si and all of their bids are on low mileage Hondas. There is a good chance this person already owns a low mileage NSX.

You guys have to stop trying to make sense of the collector car market and comparing dollars spent on one car to another completely different model. Not every transaction is rooted in reason with passion purchases.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Yup, the NA is worth 4K and the hardtop is worth at least 13K.


Auction prices don't lie. They're bringing the money. This is at $11K now with almost a full day to go. That's when the real bidders show up.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Chandelier bidding absolutely occurs with BaT. Where do you think that “BaT premium” comes from? To be fair, it happens at every other auction venue also.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Only thing that sucks is buyers pay 5% fee, it should be either split with seller 2.5 each or seller pays it all.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

freedomgli said:


> Chandelier bidding absolutely occurs with BaT. Where do you think that “BaT premium” comes from? To be fair, it happens at every other auction venue also.


Isn't that when the house "sees" the furniture making a bid? Seems different than what we were talking about.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> The first NSX you listed didn't sell and is a stupid automatic which explains why no one wanted it. The second one is a high mileage (for an NSX) car that doesn't present that well. Low mile pristine NSXs are easy to find because they were mostly toy cars from new and were pampered more than they were driven while most CRXs are simply used up by this point.
> 
> The winner of the CRX also won an auction for a 27000 mile 2000 Civic Si and all of their bids are on low mileage Hondas. There is a good chance this person already owns a low mileage NSX.
> 
> *You guys have to stop trying to make sense of the collector car market and comparing dollars spent on one car to another completely different model. Not every transaction is rooted in reason with passion purchases*.


This. 

I didn't own a CRX Si in high school because I couldn't afford one. When I started working I bought a new '91 Civic DX hatch because I couldn't afford a Civic Si or a CRX Si (which were what I really wanted). 

Every car for sale, and I mean EVERY car for sale is worth *whatever someone will pay for it*. You don't have to agree. Nobody cares if you do or don't. The person buying definitely doesn't. I say congrats to the buyer for getting another check off his bucket list. :beer:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Isn't that when the house "sees" the furniture making a bid? Seems different than what we were talking about.


I think the term applies both to auctioneers recognizing non-existent bids and actual shill bidders, whether organized by the seller or the auction house or a cartel of auto dealers looking to prop up market prices for one another. I could be wrong though.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Another unicorn: 54K mile E39 wagon, manual:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2007 M Coupe, 38K miles:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

But wait, there's more! Two owner E12 5 speed, 78K miles:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

TJSwoboda said:


> But wait, there's more! Two owner E12 5 speed, 78K miles


A friend's mom had one of those when I was a kid. I always remembered the center stack looking so different than what I was used to. :thumbup:


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> Sweet mother of god. The noise.


sweet baby jesus


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Behold, a car with navigation and a cassette player!







It also happens to be another E39 540/6, a '98 with a little over 93K miles.


















Also to go with your 21st Century navigation system: A built-in 80s/early 90s cell phone!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

This one's almost over, but with sixteen hours left this '87 M6 with under 
13K miles is bidding at $90K:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

canadacraig said:


> That thing is sick! Should bring some good money


When is yours going up, Craig?


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

thegave said:


> When is yours going up, Craig?


VERY soon. Just got it back from having some paint touch ups, and then the mechanic next week to make sure it’s running great. So once that’s done, it’s professional photographs and submit it!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

That'll be one to watch. opcorn:

Did you decide on listing it stock vs modified?


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

With the turbo set up it’s running, it’s definitely a modified car. But I hope it does alright. Everyone who sees it really likes it


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

For those who cannot decide between an american muscle car and a mid-engined Porsche...

*An LS3 powered Cayman!* And it is parked in front of a dialysis center in case you want to sell a kidney.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...ium=email&utm_campaign=bat_model_notification


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> For those who cannot decide between an american muscle car and a mid-engined Porsche...
> 
> *An LS3 powered Cayman!* And it is parked in front of a dialysis center in case you want to sell a kidney.


Dang...I'd sell both... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> For those who cannot decide between an american muscle car and a mid-engined Porsche...
> 
> *An LS3 powered Cayman!* And it is parked in front of a dialysis center in case you want to sell a kidney.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...ium=email&utm_campaign=bat_model_notification


IMS failure patient?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Wood smash Cayman.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

spockcat said:


> IMS failure patient?


More likely bore scoring. Wonder how many states it is able to be registered in....it would be 3 years for Mass.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Every car for sale, and I mean EVERY car for sale is worth *whatever someone will pay for it*. You don't have to agree. Nobody cares if you do or don't. The person buying definitely doesn't. I say congrats to the buyer for getting another check off his bucket list. :beer:


There's some subjectivity to "worth", this car is obviously an outlier, much like the $90k non-CSL E46 M3.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

TheDeckMan said:


> Wonder how many states it is able to be registered in....it would be 3 years for Mass.


My Montana LLC would register it in about 6 minutes. ;-) Would TCL object? Hmmmmm


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My Montana LLC would register it in about 6 minutes. ;-) *Would TCL object? Hmmmmm*


Why would some disinterested third party object to someth... Wait.

Well, I sure wouldn't! That'd be a hell of a car! :laugh:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> LS3 Cayman


The clear engine cover is a nice touch. Swap out the side markers for clear ones and it's all good.


----------



## Off Pump (Apr 5, 2017)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> For those who cannot decide between an american muscle car and a mid-engined Porsche...
> 
> *An LS3 powered Cayman!* And it is parked in front of a dialysis center in case you want to sell a kidney.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...ium=email&utm_campaign=bat_model_notification


That is really, really well done.

If only it was a year from now. 

In terms of pure driving enjoyment, I cannot find a car that would be more fun than that.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> For those who cannot decide between an american muscle car and a mid-engined Porsche...
> 
> *An LS3 powered Cayman!* And it is parked in front of a dialysis center in case you want to sell a kidney.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...ium=email&utm_campaign=bat_model_notification



Obligatory SMASH gif


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> An LS3 powered Cayman!


Seems cool and all. But it makes me wonder why someone would pour so much time, money and effort into a project like this only to ditch it 1,500 miles later. Did it not meet the owner’s expectations? Are there latent build quality issues that will be difficult or costly to overcome? So many questions.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> Seems cool and all. But it makes me wonder why someone would pour so much time, money and effort into a project like this only to ditch it 1,500 miles later. Did it not meet the owner’s expectations? Are there latent build quality issues that will be difficult or costly to overcome? So many questions.


This. Build it, and get rid of it does not look good from a buyer's perspective.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1986-audi-coupe-5-2/




























Protip, don't take car pictures near trees. You will get weird shaddows and this will not make the car look at its best.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

freedomgli said:


> Seems cool and all. But it makes me wonder why someone would pour so much time, money and effort into a project like this only to ditch it 1,500 miles later. Did it not meet the owner’s expectations? Are there latent build quality issues that will be difficult or costly to overcome? So many questions.





LT1M21Stingray said:


> This. Build it, and get rid of it does not look good from a buyer's perspective.


"The seller states the LS3 ECU triggers a “higher than expected idle” code on occasion, and the Porsche ECU shows multiple faults as a result of the swap."

I'm sure it's all good... I wouldn't worry about it too much. I bet someone buys it without a care in the world.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-land-rover-discovery-9/
No Reserve: 1996 Land Rover Discovery SD 5-Speed

It's already too much money but that's clean as hell in a very desirable spec and well maintained at 150k.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1986-audi-coupe-5-2/


Damn I'd say that was well bought for $8,700


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Damn I'd say that was well bought for $8,700


Considering it sold for $11,900 in Nov 2018 I would say the seller has to be more pissed off than he/she seems to be in the comments.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sporin said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-land-rover-discovery-9/
> No Reserve: 1996 Land Rover Discovery SD 5-Speed
> 
> It's already too much money but that's clean as hell in a very desirable spec and well maintained at 150k.


Um, wow.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Damn I'd say that was well bought for $8,700


No kidding.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

simple said:


> Considering it sold for $11,900 in Nov 2018 I would say the seller has to be more pissed off than he/she seems to be in the comments.


3k really isn't worth ****ting your pants over. I'd say if thats all he burned in a year of Land Rover ownership he got off easy.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> Um, wow.


No sunroof, cloth interior, manual trans) super clean and A+ maintained with no trouble lights or issues at 150k miles. Honestly, that’s about as good as it gets for a Discovery 1.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

westopher said:


> 3k really isn't worth ****ting your pants over. I'd say if thats all he burned in a year of Land Rover ownership he got off easy.


They're discussing the Audi.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1975-pontiac-trans-am-3/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> They're discussing the Audi.


It'd be interesting to track the results for cars on their first vs. second auctions. The few I remember seem to get 20-30% less the second time around.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I feel like at least half the cars I look at on BaT were previously bought and sold on BaT. It’s basically a flipper site now.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sporin said:


> I feel like at least half the cars I look at on BaT were previously bought and sold on BaT. It’s basically a flipper site now.


I don't think it's reached that volume, but you'll probably appreciate this comment thread where the seller gets into it with one of *two* commenters who had placed bids on the very same car at a tow lot auction some months before. :laugh: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-audi-v8-3/


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> They're discussing the Audi.


Ahh my mistake. I literally read the thread from bottom to top.:banghead:

However, replace Land Rover with Audi and my sentiments are the same.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

westopher said:


> Ahh my mistake. I literally read the thread from bottom to top.:banghead:
> 
> However, replace Land Rover with Audi and my sentiments are the same.


They're both white.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1981 Alpina B7... Manual, dogleg:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-19K mile '87 Mercedes 420SEL:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> For those who cannot decide between an american muscle car and a mid-engined Porsche...
> 
> *An LS3 powered Cayman!* And it is parked in front of a dialysis center in case you want to sell a kidney.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...ium=email&utm_campaign=bat_model_notification


Amazing. And a brand new LS to boot



spockcat said:


> IMS failure patient?


He said he sold the complete running drivetrain to a porsche shop when he started this build. Seller is now very active in the comments and really seems to know his ****.


----------



## c615586 (Jun 8, 2009)

*My New E30*

I bought this last week on BaT:










Currently anxiously awaiting shipment...


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

$21K for a 220Kmi E30......Ill be polishing my E24 if anyone needs me.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Do it Dave!








https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-pontiac-solstice-8/
Can't believe how good this looks from the side and rear quarter with these staggered wheels and a drop. Beautiful


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

MAC said:


> Do it Dave!


It looks like a hoot, for sure. But if I'm going to register a modified V8 swap using a Montana LLC and drive it in CA? SO much grief I'd get. So if that were to be a thing, I might have to buy that LS3 Cayman swap instead...

I'm also busy staring at this one, and I hope to see out in person at Laguna Seca on Saturday (headed out to Monterey right now!):

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-maserati-tipo-151-4/


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> It looks like a hoot, for sure. But if I'm going to register a modified V8 swap using a Montana LLC and drive it in CA? SO much grief I'd get. So if that were to be a thing, I might have to buy that LS3 Cayman swap instead...
> 
> I'm also busy staring at this one, and I hope to see out in person at Laguna Seca on Saturday (headed out to Monterey right now!):
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-maserati-tipo-151-4/


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

absoluteczech said:


>


x2 

Dayummm :heart:


----------



## 66Satellite (Aug 12, 2006)

Mike Musto just put his 928 up for sale. I've seen it and it's nice!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-porsche-928s-39/


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

c615586 said:


> I bought this last week on BaT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cabriolet washer fluid reservoir is a subtle, appreciated mod. I miss my 1990 coupe SO much


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

SWeetie said:


> x2
> 
> Dayummm :heart:


I know, right?

I like that the ad starts with this: _"This Maserati Tipo 151/4 recreation was built by Motorima Coachbuilding of Sweden over about 4k hours between 2011-2013"_

First off, because at $100 an hour labor rate (low estimate), that alone would be a $400,000 bill.

Secondly, because mention of the Sweden coachbuilding shop conjures up an aluminum fabrication team that looks like the Swedish Bikini team from the Old Milwaukee ads of the 90s.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Hoh.
Lee.
Smokes.

Anyone want a showroom fresh 1990 Miata?

*1,400-Mile 1990 Mazda MX-5 Miata*
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-mazda-mx-5-miata-69/



> *1,400-Mile 1990 Mazda MX-5 Miata*
> CURRENT BID: $10,500 ENDS IN: 3 days	HOW IT WORKSWATCHBID & COMMENT
> 1,400-Mile 1990 Mazda MX-5 Miata
> BaT Essentials
> ...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Niceeee

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-740i-36/


----------



## c615586 (Jun 8, 2009)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> The cabriolet washer fluid reservoir is a subtle, appreciated mod. I miss my 1990 coupe SO much


These guys really take a lot of pride in their builds.

I know the price is high for a non M E30, but there's no way I could replicate the work that's been done on this car for anywhere near what I paid on BaT.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sporin said:


> Hoh.
> Lee.
> Smokes.
> 
> ...




I’d like to see the hammer price. :heart:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

c615586 said:


> I bought this last week on BaT:


Noice! :thumbup: Congrats! I'm keeping an eye out for an '86 325 manual, ideally coupe/cloth seats/digital clock, and if it's cosmos blue metallic that's gravy. That's the car my dad had, that I ended up driving a lot in the mid 90s.



16volt said:


> $21K for a 220Kmi E30......Ill be polishing my E24 if anyone needs me.


Heh, yeah... I looked, and an '89 325is stickered for only $7700 more than that new. These cars aren't going cheap.



Harv said:


> Niceeee
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-740i-36/


Hey, you scooped me! ! Finally BaT has the last of the good 7 Series cars, not in iL trim but a short wheelbase M Sport. Not what I would buy personally, unless I had the money to build a large stable of cars, but ten years ago when I had my '03 540/6, if someone had said they liked it but wanted an automatic, I would have suggested going two years older and up a class. I say this without having driven one, but everything I've heard says that the E38 M Sport was about as good as sporty luxury cars get.

I was going to post an interior shot of this one, but the seller doesn't understand that YOU GO INTO THE BACKSEAT, AND TAKE A PICTURE OF THE COCKPIT FROM THERE! ARRAGH! If I can do it in a two-door, I think a BaT seller can manage it in a freakin' 7 Series.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Damn....

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-subaru-brat-3/










:heart:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Someone has to explain this one to me.... Currently at $149,500 with 4 days left. :what:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1955-porsche-4-cam-carerra/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Someone has to explain this one to me.... Currently at $149,500 with 4 days left. :what:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1955-porsche-4-cam-carerra/


You think it is too expensive or too cheap? Porsche 4 cam engines are rare.

I like this one: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-3-0csl-batmobile/










And this would be a nice match in the garage for the 3.0 CSL: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1975-bmw-r90s-4/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> I like this one: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-3-0csl-batmobile/


Damn. I love it! My wallet hates it...

And this would be a nice match in the garage for the 3.0 CSL: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1975-bmw-r90s-4/[/QUOTE]

I could sell you my airhead for a good price.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

c615586 said:


> I bought this last week on BaT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats!

Post details when you get it.


----------



## c615586 (Jun 8, 2009)

PoorHouse said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Post details when you get it.


Thanks! Will do.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> Someone has to explain this one to me.... Currently at $149,500 with 4 days left. :what:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1955-porsche-4-cam-carerra/


I would guess that it sells for more than $300,000 if it meets reserve. This 356 with a later Fuhrmann engine didn't meet reserve at $400k. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1956-porsche-356a-carrera/

It was a seriously exotic engine, particularly for the 50s. Four bevel gear-driven cams, four valves per cylinder, two spark plugs per cylinder, two distributors, roller bearings on the crank, and dry sump oiling. I can barely make sense of what the commenters are saying but it seems like they're figuring out which rare old Porsche it belonged to -- though I guess it wasn't the one in James Dean's car.

edit: a typo


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> I would guess that it sells for more than $300,000 if it meets reserve. This 356 with a later Fuhrmann engine didn't meet reserve at $400k. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1956-porsche-356a-carrera/
> 
> It was a seriously exotic engine, particularly for the 50s. Four bevel gear-driven cams, four valves per cylinder, two spark plugs per cylinder, two distributors, roller bearings on the crank, and dry sump oiling. I can barely make sense of what the commenters are saying but it seems like they're figuring out which rare old Porsche it belonged to -- though I guess it wasn't the one in James Dean's car.
> 
> edit: a typo


Interesting - I had no idea. At least the one bid to 400k came with a car. To each their own!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Federalized 1995 M5 6-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-bmw-m5-4/


----------



## c615586 (Jun 8, 2009)

It's on its way...

https://flic.kr/p/2h2DmuT


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Agree on buying the E30 but disagree on shipping it on an open trailer unless it's a nonstop journey.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Agree on buying the E30 but disagree on shipping it on an open trailer unless it's a nonstop journey.


Same. It's one thing when the open trailer is loaded up with all brand new BMWs covered in their factory shipping protection going to the same dealership. It's another thing when it's LTL delivery and on the bottom rack uncovered and exposed to the elements and whatever drips down from the cars above it. But I'm just paranoid like that. 

Congrats to c615586 on the purchase. It looks like a good one. I hope you get lots of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

This highly modified track rat single center seating position Porsche 914-6 GT1 is super cool!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-914-31/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Someone has to explain this one to me.... Currently at $149,500 with 4 days left. :what:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1955-porsche-4-cam-carerra/


It's up to $170,000 right now.

4 cam engines are rare, complex, and if you need one you need one. The cars they go into are worth a LOT more money than that, and if your crankshaft is junk there's no way to just go get one. This one is from 1955, so it's probably for a 550 Spyer. I don't know what those are bringing these days, but they're bringing a LOT more than that. 

In 4-cam 356s the engine is what makes the car itself so much more valuable. I mean, if the chassis numbers are for a 4-cam and you only have a pushrod engine in there then it's probably going to bring more than a comparable standard car with the correct engine, but then you need one of these to make it what it's supposed to be. Where do you find one? 










The complexity is just about off-the-charts for the 1950s. I mean, LOOK AT IT!  

That engine looks to have a standard crank, but the early ones have a multi-piece crank that is pinned together and one-piece rods. If you drop the clutch hard you can yank the crank out of register and you have one of the world's most expensive doorstops. You also have one of those doorstops if you let it sit out and get rusty or dirty since there's no way to dismantle it and clean everything up. At least not as far as I know. The few people who could do that have been dead for decades now.  

Oh, and for the record, that's the only engine Dr. Fuhrmann ever designed. How would you top it?! 




c615586 said:


> It's on its way...
> 
> *pics of E30 on trailer*


Congratulations! I hope it's everything you want it to be. It's a handsome car.  :beer:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> That engine looks to have a standard crank, but the early ones have a multi-piece crank that is pinned together and one-piece rods. If you drop the clutch hard you can yank the crank out of register and you have one of the world's most expensive doorstops. You also have one of those doorstops if you let it sit out and get rusty or dirty since there's no way to dismantle it and clean everything up. At least not as far as I know. The few people who could do that have been dead for decades now.


Anything put together by man can be disassembled, repaired and reassembled again. I agree there are very few people with the expertise necessary to do this work. But it's not impossible. Many motorcycles use multi-piece crankshafts that are pinned together. People today are still trying to figure out the mysteries of the Honda RC166 and RC174 engines. But I thought the 4-cam Porsche motor was pretty well studied and understood and that it's biggest downside was lack of authentic replacement components. Although where there's a will there's a way. Just ask any 1920s Bentley owner.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> *Anything put together by man can be disassembled, repaired and reassembled again.* I agree there are very few people with the expertise necessary to do this work. But it's not impossible. Many motorcycles use multi-piece crankshafts that are pinned together. People today are still trying to figure out the mysteries of the Honda RC166 and RC174 engines. But I thought the 4-cam Porsche motor was pretty well studied and understood and that it's biggest downside was lack of authentic replacement components. Although where there's a will there's a way. Just ask any 1920s Bentley owner.


Theoretically? Sure. Cranks are so coveted because there is (as far as I know) literally _nobody_ to do this kind of work any more. The same is true with VW Okrasa roller cranks (which are quite similar). 

I imagine that there are a few out-of-register cranks and still more with bad rods/bearings floating around. If/when a shop can do that work I wouldn't be surprised if they had a line in short order to fix some of the remaining ones. Okrasa ones too! 


There was an episode of "Chasing Classic Cars" where Wayne found a half dismantled 356 4-cam. The engine was completely apart and the guy had the original crank that was junk (one rod seemingly had no bearings in it*!) but the car's saving grace was that he had a new crank and knew how to store it. It was submerged in oil in a 5-gallon bucket and had been for 30 years or so. Without that crank the car was _done_. With it? It's probably worth a quarter million - unassembled!


*Those are roller bearings in each rod journal. It's not pressurized and the rollers are lubed with splash/windage.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> 4 cam engines are rare, complex, and if you need one you need one. The cars they go into are worth a LOT more money than that, and if your crankshaft is junk there's no way to just go get one. This one is from 1955, so it's probably for a 550 Spyer. I don't know what those are bringing these days, but they're bringing a LOT more than that.
> 
> In 4-cam 356s the engine is what makes the car itself so much more valuable. I mean, if the chassis numbers are for a 4-cam and you only have a pushrod engine in there then it's probably going to bring more than a comparable standard car with the correct engine, but then you need one of these to make it what it's supposed to be. Where do you find one?


Going back into the comments it looks like the old 'heads have figured out that it was originally in a Speedster.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Going back into the comments it looks like the old 'heads have figured out that it was originally in a Speedster.


That's one of the things I love about BaT. The collective wisdom there cracking mysteries. It's nice when missing pieces of the puzzle go back together and gaps in a car's history can be filled.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

That damn 4-cam is _intensely_ interesting indeed.

If I ever come across this book at a junk shop I'm deffo gonna pick it up:










Would make for good reading, but retail price is more than I'm willing to pay.

Petrolicious did a good write-up of that book, 
and noted as well:



> While the 4-cam was built for high speed and punched far beyond its nominally small displacement, it was not the most durable engine by any stretch of the imagination—this was a through and through racing engine. Porsche warned drivers not to drive above 6,500 RPM for extended periods (redline was delineated at 7,500 RPM) and later also discovered engines not surviving due to drivers lugging them below 2,500 RPM. They’re potent but can be fragile, with a somewhat narrow useable power band. But when it’s in the sweet spot? Not a thing like it.


The short review also features a good few page excerpts which are large enough for good viewing:
https://petrolicious.com/articles/these-two-books-about-engines-are-unexpectedly-great

:


The BaT article relating to this engine is also good, and I greatly enjoyed SM_Minis lengthy comment:



> *SM_Minis wrote:*
> 
> ‘Glen’s Foreign Car Repair Manual’ (1963 Edition) covers setting the 547 cam timing, and while it is an extremely fiddly and time intensive process there’s no pixie dust or unicorn urine involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Next time I talk with my engine/trans builder I'll ask him about working on 550s and such.
My 2.7 RS+ spec should be ready sometime this fall/winter, so it's a good excuse to message him.

There's also a member of the 356POG that meets up for our brunches, drives a Carerra 2 with the final 4-cam installed in car! 
I'm sure not many on the road have and idea it's not a red Beetle :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

turbo_nine said:


> Going back into the comments it looks like the old 'heads have figured out that it was originally in a Speedster.


I was under the impression that the cam driven distributor engines were from the 550/RSK and that in the 356 it was the twin distributors driven off of the crank, but after reading through there that's apparently not the case. The Carrera 2 (2 liter) was crank driven and the early 1500s were cam driven. I don't know if that's a direct cutoff, as I haven't found that in there, but it seems logical. The 1-piece fan shroud is 1500 and 2-piece is for the Carrera 2.


I done went and learnt it today!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info folks. Interesting and complex little motor to be sure. I definitely understand better now why the price is where it is. :beer:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

There are just minutes to go on the Fuhrmann auction and the chatter in the comments has me wondering whether the lull in bidding is because of off-site horse trading possibly involving the original Speedster donor or just post-Monterey hangover. Either way I guess it'll end without meeting reserve.


----------



## c615586 (Jun 8, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> Same. It's one thing when the open trailer is loaded up with all brand new BMWs covered in their factory shipping protection going to the same dealership. It's another thing when it's LTL delivery and on the bottom rack uncovered and exposed to the elements and whatever drips down from the cars above it. But I'm just paranoid like that.
> 
> Congrats to c615586 on the purchase. It looks like a good one. I hope you get lots of enjoyment out of it.


I had some pause about that as well, but after talking it over with the seller we decided that open transport would be fine. It's a 2 state trip from Maryland to Ohio. If we were transporting from out west and going across the desert or over a longer distance, I'd have paid for closed transport.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Thanks for the info folks. Interesting and complex little motor to be sure. I definitely understand better now why the price is where it is. :beer:


Aaaaand it looks as if the hammer price is a whopping $220,000, but it failed to meet reserve! That's a lot of jack for an engine with no car around it!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-m-roadster-37/

Put my car up. Wish me luck with no reserve :wave:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1977-honda-civic










Those were terrible. They would rust into dust in a matter of years. This one is very clean.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

hexagone said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-m-roadster-37/
> 
> Put my car up. Wish me luck with no reserve :wave:


It's currently at $554 and you're in the next state over. I may have to bid on that... I could go as high as $1,000! 


Best of luck with the sale. :beer:


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

hexagone said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-m-roadster-37/
> 
> Put my car up. Wish me luck with no reserve :wave:


How long did it take from submitting your car to it being up? I want to submit my car before labour day


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Flyin' Miata LS3

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2016-mazda-mx-5-miata-10/


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-amc-concord/


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

GolfTango said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-amc-concord/


Holy ****. 

I *just* saw one of these for the first time in forever a couple weeks ago in Billings, MT. I almost pulled over to get pics of it because I was in such shock.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1977-honda-civic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had a '79 just like that one, bought it new for less than $4,000 all in, drove the p¡ss out of it for 3-4 years with never an issue. Fun fact: There's one just like it in Back to the Future, when Marty McFly first meets Jennifer in the town square 

PS: It was bright yellow like this one, so I had the license plate 2ET PIE :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1977-honda-civic
> 
> *pic of Civic 1200
> 
> Those were terrible. They would rust into dust in a matter of years. This one is very clean.


Cool! 




GolfTango said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-amc-concord/
> 
> *pic of AMC


Gross!


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

GolfTango said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-amc-concord/


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

canadacraig said:


> How long did it take from submitting your car to it being up? I want to submit my car before labour day


Factor 3 weeks, so your timeline is probably a non-starter.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Holy ****.
> 
> I *just* saw one of these for the first time in forever a couple weeks ago in *Billings, MT*. I almost pulled over to get pics of it because I was in such shock.


Color me not surprised. :laugh: In the years I spent out there Billings will always stick out as the arm pit.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

hexagone said:


> Factor 3 weeks, so your timeline is probably a non-starter.


I appreciate the heads up. Yeah, I thought I would have had it submitted about two months ago. So at least I’m close now 🤪. I’m just getting it back from the mechanic tomorrow, maybe. Then detail and photos. Then good bye. Definitely tears when it goes to the new home


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

These people and their "investments". 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-chevrolet-corvette-z06-22/


----------



## Pulaski53 (Aug 30, 2014)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-passat/




















Haven't seen a B3 Passat this clean since they were new. Also never saw one with a radio delete. If only it were a wagon...


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

boogetyboogety said:


> PS: It was bright yellow like this one, so I had the license plate 2ET PIE :laugh:


Shouldn’t that have been 2ET BRD?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Pulaski53 said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-passat/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

UncleJB said:


> WOW.


No kidding


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

i kinda want that Passat


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

corrado-correr said:


> i kinda want that Passat


Me too! Wish it at least had a sunroof and decent wheels.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Needs some Zandvoort 14" and that thing would be perfect.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Me too! Wish it at least had a sunroof and decent wheels.


Nooooo.

It's perfect just the way it is.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

If it were local, wood hit the poverty-spec Passat.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Brings back find memories of the old 1991 Passat CL we had as a family car in Ëurope back in the 90s


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Very nice '94 LWB is up with 3 days left. Owned by someone I know who is fastidious about everything in his life, including his cars. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-land-rover-range-rover-county-lwb-16/


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

I had no idea that gen Passat shared what appears to be the entire dash with the Corrado. That's kind of amazing, given the different natures/intended uses of each.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Me too! Wish it at least had a sunroof and decent wheels.


sure it could use proper wheels, but the non-sunroof is the best part!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Yellow Hondas are on demand these days...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-acura-integra-type-r-25/


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Karma said:


> I had no idea that gen Passat shared what appears to be the entire dash with the Corrado. That's kind of amazing, given the different natures/intended uses of each.


They are very similar design, but they aren't actually the same dash, if I remember right.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


> Federalized 1995 M5 6-Speed
> 
> [url]https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-bmw-m5-4/[/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yellow Hondas are on demand these days...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-acura-integra-type-r-25/


With more than 1/2 hour to go it's at $19,500. I'm going to say it hits about $23,000, maybe more.

I'd love that (in yellow!), but unfortunately I can't justify that kind of $ for it. 

sadhorn


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-ford-escort-rs-cosworth-5/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

A friend sent me the link to this 2004 R32 yesterday. It didn't meet reserve apparently but was bid up to $16,500. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-36/ 

I found the bidding a little "interesting" on this one. First bidder throws in a bid at $5k. Ok, we know it is going to go for more than that but a second bidder pops in and throws up a bid of $15k. Maybe he was just getting to the point and throwing up what his max number was hoping to scare others off because he never places another bid. 

A couple of other bids come in incrementally and then the auction ends at $16,500 with no sale. I find it kind of odd to raise a bid by $10k and then disappear unless as I said that was his max and he just cut right to the chase. 

I know there have been some posts about possible "shill" activity going on and this one kind of stunk to me... :sly:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That Cosworth is hawt.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Pulaski53 said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-passat/
> 
> Haven't seen a B3 Passat this clean since they were new. Also never saw one with a radio delete. If only it were a wagon...


Oh man, this car brings back memories of high school. I always liked the weirdness of the design, but I'm not not sure if I'd want the 16v version. I'd probably be a lot more interested if this was the GLX VR6 model. Having said that, if I was close, I'd still be sorely tempted. A guy I went to HS with had one of these and I loved going for a ride in it. I don't think he thought twice about it, but it was so much nicer than the peugeot I had at the time.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> I know there have been some posts about possible "shill" activity going on and this one kind of stunk to me... :sly:


Nothing about that seems suspicious to me. It's a reserve auction for a vehicle generally valued above the bid price. You can see the bidder has been active in other R32 and 911 auctions and is a one-time seller as well. 

Keep on looking and you'll surely find bidding activity that's more suspicious-looking, but I rather doubt there's anything fishy in this case.


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-ford-escort-rs-cosworth-5/
> 
> 
> 
> <Cosworth Recaro seats>


These appears to be the exact same seat as in 16v GTI/Jetta models circa this time period, save the inserts. They got their mileage out of this (awesome) design/fabric!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Don't mess around in Greensboro, NC :what:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-jaguar-xke-roadster-12/



> An unfortunate aspect of modern city life here in the US has struck home. In the early hours of Sunday morning three stray 9mm rounds hit the mechanics garage where the Jaguar was in storage with one round finding home in the right rear fender above the tire, leaving a large bullet rip in the metal and a subsequent partial hole in the fender well. Repair will be, of course, timely so the auction will be pulled for now. Thank you for your interest and keep checking back.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Pulaski53 said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-passat/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sold one in 2004 for 7k with 80,000 miles :wave:

I wish I would have kept it but to many electrical issues


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Harv said:


> Don't mess around in Greensboro, NC :what:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-jaguar-xke-roadster-12/


Yikes.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

PainKiller said:


> I sold one in 2004 for 7k with 80,000 miles :wave:
> 
> I wish I would have kept it but to many electrical issues


$7k for a B3??


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Yikes.


Looks like there aleady is some bondo on the fender. :what:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

RS2! RS2! RS2!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-audi-rs2/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Harv said:


> RS2! RS2! RS2!


:heart:

*hugs self


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Harv said:


> Don't mess around in Greensboro, NC :what:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-jaguar-xke-roadster-12/


I'm no gun expert but "stray" bullets dont leave massive holes like that  That looks like a straight up shotgun shot from a few feet...?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Harv said:


> RS2! RS2! RS2!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-audi-rs2/


Oh damn... must resist urge to bid the kid's college fund on this


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I liked the 245 I owned for a while but I’d love to own a really nice one like this. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volvo-240-wagon-10/


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

absoluteczech said:


> I'm no gun expert but "stray" bullets dont leave massive holes like that  That looks like a straight up shotgun shot from a few feet...?


Have you ever been around a real gun?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> I'm no gun expert but "stray" bullets dont leave massive holes like that  That looks like a straight up shotgun shot from a few feet...?


I've put many a hole in a metal thing. Looks fine to me. Looks like it hit and tumbled.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

absoluteczech said:


> I'm no gun expert but "stray" bullets dont leave massive holes like that  That looks like a straight up shotgun shot from a few feet...?


Story checks out.. 

https://www.wfmynews2.com/article/n...jured/83-74ce8262-de4d-46cf-b570-4e7d220aeeff


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

absoluteczech said:


> I'm no gun expert "stray" bullets dont leave massive holes like that  That looks like a straight up shotgun shot from a few feet...?


Bullets deform when they hit things. When a 9mm hits bondo it turns into a 12ga slug


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

masa8888 said:


> Flyin' Miata LS3
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2016-mazda-mx-5-miata-10/


Sold for $84k  I guess if you pick the right modifications, it's not always a complete waste of money. Though this build probably cost more than that.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

I was pretty excited to see this NSU because I've always wanted one and this one is semi-local...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-nsu-1200c/


















...but the rust is pretty serious and would require mucho payola to get it sorted.

Although, it may end up going for peanuts which is in my ballpark LOL except as I've gotten older I'm much less romantic regarding such things and brain logic usually beats heart passion. I realize such a huge undertaking wouldn't be feasible for me and the whole ordeal would probably only end in misery.

The square headlight models are less pretty than the classic quad models too, but I think they look okay in blackout:










I love watching the hillclimbs:
https://youtu.be/4UuE70RktWM?t=248

If my heart ever does win out over my head, I'd go the route of finding one already in the spec I desire as it'd be an easier starting point.
Something like this:
https://www.sunclassiccars.com/nsu-tt-1972-n2910/

:banghead: Reality is a hard brick to break --- still alotta loot for an oddball mini car!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> I was pretty excited to see this NSU because I've always wanted one and this one is semi-local...
> 
> Although, it may end up going for peanuts which is in my ballpark LOL except as I've gotten older I'm much less romantic regarding such things and brain logic usually beats heart passion.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

That comic is perfection.

Also, I would own both of those Saab’s. (And am idly looking for a C900 project that my Dad and I can clean up together.)


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

:laugh:

Yep!

That comic is indeed perfection.


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

Harv said:


> These people and their "investments".
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-chevrolet-corvette-z06-22/


What I wouldn't give to have a C5 Z06 now. Still my favorite of the modern Z06's.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

JustinCSVT said:


> What I wouldn't give to have a C5 Z06 now. Still my favorite of the modern Z06's.


20-23k gets you a really nice one! I found one with 18k miles and I thought that was super low. Insane deal for 405hp and that late 90s/Early 2000s 'last' of the visceral feeling cars.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Harv said:


> Don't mess around in Greensboro, NC :what:


True...and I lived there in the 90's. Winston Salem is even worse!


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

Sump said:


> 20-23k gets you a really nice one! I found one with 18k miles and I thought that was super low. Insane deal for 405hp and that late 90s/Early 2000s 'last' of the visceral feeling cars.


Maybe one day I'll get back in one. I had a modded C5 back in the day that's still my favorite car to date. Won't happen anytime soon at this rate but I can dream. :laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-20K mile 12 cylinder E38:


















And it's another one with navigation and a cassette player


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

72K mile manual E30:


















It's a good thing this is on the other side of the country: It's just about identical to my dad's '86 325 that I drove a lot in the mid-90s, and it has a fraction of the miles his did when we got rid of it in '98.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

I can’t be the only one who thinks this is hideous, right?

I get it was trying to be a mock-up of the original, but Jesus.

























I’m fairly certain that the headlights are off a last gen Thunderbird.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-chevrolet-corvette-14/


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

My favorite response to this car:


> I’d rather look at Time Life pictures of the Holocaust.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> My favorite response to this car:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God that thing is hideous. In, for the comments


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> My favorite response to this car:


I don't laugh at the Holocaust, but that's pretty funny.


The car would be somewhat less hideous if it were a convertible, as that roofline is fighting tooth-and-nail against that ill conceived body kit.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

SWeetie said:


> God that thing is hideous. In, for the comments


Ahahah, I’m refreshing the page every so often looking for good ones



Air and water do mix said:


> I don't laugh at the Holocaust, but that's pretty funny.
> 
> 
> The car would be somewhat less hideous if it were a convertible, as that roofline is fighting tooth-and-nail against that ill conceived body kit.


Yeah, holocaust jokes don’t tickle my fancy much either, but that seriously gave me a belly laugh.


----------



## sirswank! (Oct 3, 2013)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> I can’t be the only one who thinks this is hideous, right?


as a Rhode Islander, I apologize for this atrocity.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> My favorite response to this car:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People try way too hard on BaT to be funny. :facepalm:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

GenX'ers are rewriting 80s-90s car values. 



> The following BaT Auctions listing has ended:
> 
> *27k-Mile 1989 Honda CRX Si 5-Speed*
> *Winning Bid: $27,500*




My (realistic) high school dream car. Very nearly bought one brand new in 1989 but decided 1 hour before picking it up and signing the papers that I should go to college instead. It was the right choice but man there are so few really good ones of these left in unmodified shape.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

CostcoPizza said:


> People try way too hard on BaT to be funny. :facepalm:


Can be funny as hell though


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> I can’t be the only one who thinks this is hideous, right?


Hideous and gaudy.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Hideous and gaudy.


Even the BaT moderators are having trouble staying positive


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

1985 Rx-7 with 5,000 miles

I owned on just like this except mine had an equalizer. And 35 times the miles when sold.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Speaking of RX-7s.. Nice clean FD..

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-mazda-rx-7-79/










Ohhhhhhh


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

What a design. Love it.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-lotus-cortina-mk1-4/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> I can’t be the only one who thinks this is hideous, right?
> 
> I get it was trying to be a mock-up of the original, but Jesus.
> 
> ...


I guess this one on Hemmings isn't quite as bad?? https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/cars-for-sale/chevrolet/corvette/2261779.html


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Just as bad. Don't mess with the C1 or C2, they were right as designed.

If one must, do a retromod but leave the exterior and interior alone.

Egad

The one above just looks like a puffer fish and not a Stingray.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Just as bad. Don't mess with the C1 or C2, they were right as designed.
> 
> If one must, do a retromod but leave the exterior and interior alone.
> 
> ...


Worse, that split window is a real classic. What a crime.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Sporin said:


> GenX'ers are rewriting 80s-90s car values.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the most rewarding driving experiences was in my buddy's 1991 CRX Si with Bilstein shocks/Neuspeed springs. It was not fast but it's the closest thing I've drove to a street legal go kart. Sliding it around low speed hairpins was a blast. That little car always put my FB Rx-7 to shame, it wasn't even close.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I bought a blue 90 Crx Si, sold it 94 for CDN $8k, bought a Vr6 Corrado. Loved the go cart handling of the Honda, but fell in love with the VW's 6 cylinder torque and growl. Had I had a budget for both I would have kept the Crx.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

1992 Ford Escort RS Cosworth





























https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-ford-escort-rs-cosworth-5/

Current bid at $50000 

:heart:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Royal Red '84 GTI

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-volkswagen-rabbit-16/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Just as bad. Don't mess with the C1 or C2, they were right as designed.
> 
> If one must, do a retromod but leave the exterior and interior alone.
> 
> ...


They also do a later four-headlight C1


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> They also do a later four-headlight C1


The front all the way to the windshield looks good. Then it's ugly all the way to the rear bumper. :thumbdown:

Just buy the real thing goddammit.


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

philf1fan said:


> 1992 Ford Escort RS Cosworth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is crazy nice.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sold at 52k. Lucky sob.

Sent from my moto using Tapatalk


----------



## XiaoNio (Nov 22, 2005)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-turbo-46/










Ended at $40,285. 

I actually bid on this one and was pretty close, but backed out thinking it was going to get much more competitive. A non-perfect color combo with a slightly modified exterior and 4 previous owners. A few months ago this probably would've fetched closer to 45-50. I think this may be a sign of the end of the high water mark for Porsches. A Lapis Blue on tan recently went for 55k, so I'm guessing people are starting to be less forgiving of the less desirable characteristics.

Hopefully this means I can find myself in a 997 sometime sooner or later...

*edit* for rule #1


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

XiaoNio said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-turbo-46/
> 
> Ended at $40,285.
> 
> ...


This seems like an absolute steal. 40K for a non wrecked, lower mileage Turbo????

Thats wild.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

No reserve Volvo 145 anyone?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-volvo-145/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

80K mile, single owner Dinan E39 M5:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll ask the actual, not-just-surface-knowledge car guys to look at the undercarriage pics and let me know if I'm an idiot, but I'm going to go out on a limb and call this a pretty clean-looking E28 M5:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> 80K mile, single owner Dinan E39 M5:


Wow.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Smooremin said:


> This seems like an absolute steal. 40K for a non wrecked, lower mileage Turbo????
> 
> Thats wild.


I think the wing really hurt it. And gray on gray is as mundane as it gets. I know that car would make me smile while driving it but I don't like looking at it.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

XiaoNio said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-turbo-46/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad for a 03, the gray interiors fetch about 5-10k less than full black. That GT2 wing is a really cheap knock off with the wrong attack angle. Has a K&N filter which kill mafs. 

Looks pretty clean otherwise, with a nice addition are the clubsport wheels. 


997tt's trended down a bit over this past year but holding steady.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Harv said:


> RS2! RS2! RS2!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-audi-rs2/


Sold for $65,000.

And then an hour later.. younger brother S2 Avant!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-audi-s2-avant/


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

XiaoNio said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-turbo-46/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a crazy low final sale. As much as I am not a fan of 996 cars, I could easily handle getting a turbo and slapping a flachbau front end on it.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Unicorn sighting: 2007 530xi wagon, _con Manuel_:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

This 2000 540/6 with 105K miles is, with six days left, bidding at almost what I got for trade on my '03 with 93K miles, 7 1/2 years ago. :screwy:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Manual E24:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

One of eight. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-bmw-m3-20/


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> 80K mile, single owner Dinan E39 M5:


Already at $40K with 3 days left!


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Do you guys think people would be willing to go through the hassle of shipping a car from Hawaii for the right m3?

I know a guy who is getting ready to sell his competition package (One year only in sedan) alpine white over black, manual e90 m3. 89,000 Miles, one owner meticulously maintained garage kept, and protected by clear bra, since euro delivery. All major preventative maintenance done. Stock except for really nice aggressive fit Advan wheels, perfect condition competition wheels on the side. 

He said he was going to list it for book which is low 20s, but since it is perfect spec in every way I think it would do well on BAT. 

It is about $1000 to get it to Cali from here, then unless you could meet the car it may be hard to arrange transportation elsewhere in the country. Not the end of the world but a PITA. 

Would it be worth the effort?


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

HI SPEED said:


> Do you guys think people would be willing to go through the hassle of shipping a car from Hawaii for the right m3?


Maybe if it was a low mileage example, but there will be less interest in a 90k mi car. 

Also is it a manual or DCT? If it's manual, might be worth it to someone.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

There have been some outstanding BMWs on there recently.

Including the one im bidding on.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'84 500SEL, 43K miles:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Noo.. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-bentley-continental-t-3/


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

DeeJoker said:


> There have been some outstanding BMWs on there recently.
> 
> Including the one im bidding on.


Good luck tomorrow, I'm guessing the bids end up in the mid teens. 

I made a couple of bids today on a BMW as well but it went RNM 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-bmw-m6-9/


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

4th Branch said:


> Good luck tomorrow, I'm guessing the bids end up in the mid teens.
> 
> I made a couple of bids today on a BMW as well but it went RNM
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-bmw-m6-9/


Nice looking 6. My dad sold his 645i for a song, but the market on the non-M's is very soft.

The e28 M5 I went after is a low mileage survivor with some moderatley-expensive repairs needed but nothing that can't be fixed. My BMW master mechanic said budget easily 3-5K to fix the rear seal, AC, replace the engine mount, get the trip computer and cruise control running, diagnose and repair the power steering (more if its the pump than just the lines), etc but not including reworking the SLS into a Bilstein setup. 

A properly sorted e28 M5 can get north of $20K but I think this one needs more than I want to take on. 


There's a super charged Clown Shoe that's on there right now. Way outside my budget but damn if I didn't have a sudden rush of blood to the nether regions... :laugh:




https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-bmw-z3-12/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Who needs seats?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/ferrari-4/


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

I still dig these. I just wonder if I would be able to tell the difference between this and a performance CUV unless I was on a track...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-cadillac-cts-v-wagon-15/


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

HI SPEED said:


> Do you guys think people would be willing to go through the hassle of shipping a car from Hawaii for the right m3?
> 
> I know a guy who is getting ready to sell his competition package (One year only in sedan) alpine white over black, manual e90 m3. 89,000 Miles, one owner meticulously maintained garage kept, and protected by clear bra, since euro delivery. All major preventative maintenance done. Stock except for really nice aggressive fit Advan wheels, perfect condition competition wheels on the side.
> 
> ...


Sedan?


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I still dig these. I just wonder if I would be able to tell the difference between this and a performance CUV unless I was on a track...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-cadillac-cts-v-wagon-15/


Sold for $68k! Damn, what were these new like $63k sticker?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

MAC said:


> I think the wing really hurt it. And gray on gray is as mundane as it gets. I know that car would make me smile while driving it but I don't like looking at it.


So many Porsches even still to this day are ordered in gray colors, both exterior and/or interior. The secondary market seems to value more unique colors (especially PTS), although greens and purples are still a hard sale for most cars. While an interior color change isn't the easiest if you insist on OEM parts or lots of leather covering, it really wouldn't cost an ambitious DIYer too much money to convert most of the interior to another color. Some leather dye, some SEM plastic trim paint, new carpet and a couple of long weekends. 

If it was my car, I'd probably leather dye the seats marine, navy or yachting blue (it's always easier to go darker) and then add matching blue leather coverings to select interior panels, not making it a "full-leather" car but updating from the basic leather interior. If I was feeling a little more bold, I'd get ahold of some amber (orange) leather from the 981 Cayman and redo the entire interior in that color. Alternatively, one could go the full Rennline track mats, floor boards and pedals look, which would cover most of the gray carpeting anyhow.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

The comment sections on BaT listings are endlessly entertaining. The level of nitpicking (positive and negative) is truly something to behold. :laugh:

I don't think I'd bother listing any car on BaT unless you are an absolute expert of the marquee and have 200 professional photos taken after a $2000 professional detail. :laugh:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

HI SPEED said:


> Do you guys think people would be willing to go through the hassle of shipping a car from Hawaii for the right m3?
> 
> I know a guy who is getting ready to sell his competition package (One year only in sedan) alpine white over black, manual e90 m3. 89,000 Miles, one owner meticulously maintained garage kept, and protected by clear bra, since euro delivery. All major preventative maintenance done. Stock except for really nice aggressive fit Advan wheels, perfect condition competition wheels on the side.
> 
> ...


Well, they have listed cars in Hawaii before. There was that E46 M3 a few months ago that had no miles on it. I think the issue is that bidders will subtract for the shipping cost and Bat might not agree to have a reserve as high as your friend wants. Listing it no reserve is risky because of the shipping cost subtraction


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sporin said:


> The comment sections on BaT listings are endlessly entertaining. The level of nitpicking (positive and negative) is truly something to behold. :laugh:
> 
> I don't think I'd bother listing any car on BaT unless you are an absolute expert of the marquee and have 200 professional photos taken after a $2000 professional detail. :laugh:


I'll agree it can be more than warranted sometimes.

However most of the time... I think that sellers see BaT as a place to get a premium price. I also think that buyers could (but maybe haven't, in the past) expect a proportionately high level of scrutiny. Lucky BaT, they've got commenters doing it for free.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

turbo_nine said:


> I'll agree it can be more than warranted sometimes.
> 
> However most of the time... I think that sellers see BaT as a place to get a premium price. I also think that buyers could (but maybe haven't, in the past) expect a proportionately high level of scrutiny. Lucky BaT, they've got commenters doing it for free.


This. 

BaT definitely gets higher dollar and exposure for cars.

That e28 M5 sold for over twice what my mechanic suggested I pay for it. 

Good luck to the buyer...


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

thegave said:


> Sedan?


Yep alpine white over black sedan. All business perfect spec for me.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

HI SPEED said:


> Yep alpine white over black sedan. All business perfect spec for me.


To bad the differential and supercharger are so weak. My best friend owned a 2012 Coupe for a couple years and 12,000 miles before it spent more time at the dealer than on the road. At the end it was due for a third supercharger before he had enough. He bought it new but it was a pile.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Just Another Sweater said:


> To bad the differential and supercharger are so weak. My best friend owned a 2012 Coupe for a couple years and 12,000 miles before it spent more time at the dealer than on the road. At the end it was due for a third supercharger before he had enough. He bought it new but it was a pile.


They aren’t supercharged.:sly:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> They aren’t supercharged.:sly:


Taken from the BAT Ad

'Supercharged 6.2-Liter V8'. Both the sedan, coupe, and wagon had LSA engines.

My friend's was a Coupe but all second gen CTS-Vs 2008 to 2014 have supercharged engines.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Taken from the BAT Ad
> 
> 'Supercharged 6.2-Liter V8'. Both the sedan, coupe, and wagon had LSA engines.
> 
> My friend's was a Coupe but all second gen CTS-Vs 2008 to 2014 have supercharged engines.


:thumbup: I thought you were talking about the M3 HI SPEED referenced.

That sucks to hear about the CTS-V. I'm a pretty stout GM hater so I don't think I could pull the trigger on one either way.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

No problem.

I should have quoted the sold post. I like a few GM cars but the CTS-V is not one.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Wish this was white and a RS; https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-mitsubishi-lancer-evolution-15/


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Sporin said:


> The comment sections on BaT listings are endlessly entertaining. The level of nitpicking (positive and negative) is truly something to behold. :laugh:
> 
> I don't think I'd bother listing any car on BaT unless you are an absolute expert of the marquee and have 200 professional photos taken after a $2000 professional detail. :laugh:


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-audi-rs4-33/

The seller who didn't make his reserve seems particularly salty about it in the comments - mentioned that they themselves aren't enthusiasts and didn't want to learn to the high level of detail that commenters there are aware of and got dinged on ignorance, but feels like the BaT folks should have done a better job at preparing them for selling the car. The best comment is his incredulous response to "washing the engine"...it's clear he had spent 0 time researching the platform to understand the pedantry that this community brings to the platform. 

I'm surprised they didn't moderate those comments out, but probably for the better to be transparent.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-audi-rs4-33/
> 
> The seller who didn't make his reserve seems particularly salty about it in the comments - mentioned that they themselves aren't enthusiasts and didn't want to learn to the high level of detail that commenters there are aware of and got dinged on ignorance, but feels like the BaT folks should have done a better job at preparing them for selling the car.


To hell with him. Why should he get top dollar? I wouldn’t give top dollar to someone who knows little or nothing about the car, especially a needy car with a reputation for expensive maintenance and repairs. Chances are they haven’t cared for it very well. If you want top dollar you have to earn it.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> To hell with him. Why should he get top dollar? I wouldn’t give top dollar to someone who knows little or nothing about the car, especially a needy car with a reputation for expensive maintenance and repairs. Chances are they haven’t cared for it very well. If you want top dollar you have to earn it.


I don't disagree with you at all, but it seems like someone told him that BaT is the place to sell a unique car without informing him of the minutia of preparation and information he will have to present to garner top dollar, and it sounds like some BaT listing folks might be under the impression that their community reputation is well-understood and might not have set appropriate expectations before taking his listing fee.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-volkswagen-rabbit-3/


Holy moly. 33k for a GTI. WOW!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

$33,000

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-volkswagen-rabbit-3/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ I was following that. Crazy Money!


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-740i-40/









So much want.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

I missed this one when it happened but never would have predicted that number. 80's and 90's cars are coming on strong!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-ford-bronco-ii-4/

No Reserve: 27k-Mile 1988 Ford Bronco II XLT
Sold For $22,500 On 8/26/19


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I still dig these. I just wonder if I would be able to tell the difference between this and a performance CUV unless I was on a track...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-cadillac-cts-v-wagon-15/


HRRRRRNNG!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'86 BMW 535i, manual transmission, 80K miles:


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Sporin said:


> I don't think I'd bother listing any car on BaT unless you are an absolute expert of the marquee and have 200 professional photos taken after a $2000 professional detail. :laugh:


You'd do it eery day and twice on Sunday if it meant selling your $3500 1984 Rabbit GTI for $33K


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Diamond Dave said:


> You'd do it eery day and twice on Sunday if it meant selling your $3500 1984 Rabbit GTI for $33K


A lot of BAT auctions have me scratching my head but this one takes the cake...at least until the next one. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Diamond Dave said:


> You'd do it eery day and twice on Sunday if it meant selling your $3500 1984 Rabbit GTI for $33K


And people here laughed when someone claimed to have a $30k Jetta with a Porsche engine.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

oidoglr said:


> I don't disagree with you at all, but it seems like someone told him that BaT is the place to sell a unique car without informing him of the minutia of preparation and information he will have to present to garner top dollar, and it sounds like some BaT listing folks might be under the impression that their community reputation is well-understood and might not have set appropriate expectations before taking his listing fee.


Sure, and that seller could have spent a couple hours looking over the listings to get a good idea of what goes on over there. Would have saved him a ton of issues and possibly could have gotten him past his reserve. End of the day it isn't BaT's fault the seller didn't do a decent job getting their vehicle ready for sale. 

At the same time, BaT could have also held it back and told him to do better before listing.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-mustang-lx-5-0-11/

Great. Fox bodies are on BaT. There goes the neighborhood.

:laugh:


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-gmc-syclone-12/










so much want


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

DeeJoker said:


> At the same time, BaT could have also held it back and told him to do better before listing.


As they do with so many other cars from interested, engaged sellers. I get the drive to put up unique, rare stuff as often as possible though.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

My dad snagged this.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-honda-s2000-51/










And I was the high bidder on this, but RNM. :laugh:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> My dad snagged this.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-honda-s2000-51/


isnt that quite the steal for one of those? near 10k seems like half of what theyre going for (or its entirely possible i havent kept up with s2k values :laugh: )


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> And I was the high bidder on this, but RNM. :laugh:


Seller reach out to you? He was saying bidding was very close to reserve.


There are some decent deals regularly on the no reserve stuff. From the past few days:

$8100 E36 M3/4/5

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-bmw-m3-56/

$7200 for a clean '61 Falcon with a 347.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1961-ford-falcon-4/

$4600 for a '69 Beetle hotrod.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-volkswagen-beetle-15/


Heck, the S2000 your Dad got looks like a good deal.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

andlf said:


> ^^ I was following that. Crazy Money!


What's really crazy is if you search the BAT auction results for 1983-84 GTIs, other than one that sold for $18K, most sell or are high bid to the $8-12K mark. It's beyond rare that one like this gets north of $20K, much less $30K.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

tbvvw said:


> What's really crazy is if you search the BAT auction results for 1983-84 GTIs, other than one that sold for $18K, most sell or are high bid to the $8-12K mark. It's beyond rare that one like this gets north of $20K, much less $30K.


I saw that car in person at the Greenville, SC Cars & Coffee a couple months ago, it was crazy how clean the cars was, literally stopped my buddies and I in our tracks, we talked to the owner for probably 30mins, definitely a time capsule.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

I thought $37,500 was a handy price for the Honda City Turbo II and Motocompo combo. Time to start keeping my eyes peeled. 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-honda-city-turbo-ii-3/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

tbvvw said:


> What's really crazy is if you search the BAT auction results for 1983-84 GTIs, other than one that sold for $18K, most sell or are high bid to the $8-12K mark. It's beyond rare that one like this gets north of $20K, much less $30K.


In cases like this I can only imagine the buyer owned one exactly like that (or wanted to) back in the day and he simply couldn't put down the bidding paddle until it was his (or hers).


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> In cases like this I can only imagine the buyer owned one exactly like that (or wanted to) back in the day and he simply couldn't put down the bidding paddle until it was his (or hers).


So true. Every time I take mine out, a huge majority of people say “l had one just like it” or something close. Very sentimental these mk1 GTI’s are


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

fouckhest said:


> I saw that car in person at the Greenville, SC Cars & Coffee a couple months ago, it was crazy how clean the cars was, literally stopped my buddies and I in our tracks, we talked to the owner for probably 30mins, definitely a time capsule.


I bet - I'll need to stop by a G-ville C&C when heading to a Clemson game (if the schedule works out).



UncleJB said:


> In cases like this I can only imagine the buyer owned one exactly like that (or wanted to) back in the day and he simply couldn't put down the bidding paddle until it was his (or hers).


Yep, agreed.

I owned a '69 Mach 1 when I was 19-20. Problem is...to get the same car today I'd need $50-70k.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

CostcoPizza said:


> My dad snagged this.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-honda-s2000-51/


Wouldn't be surprised if it's gonna need a clutch and a variety of other easy to replace items, but, that's a hell of a deal. :thumbup:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Diamond Dave said:


> You'd do it eery day and twice on Sunday if it meant selling your $3500 1984 Rabbit GTI for $33K


The car was $15k and the extra oem seat fabric was $18k


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

geofftii2002 said:


> I thought $37,500 was a handy price for the Honda City Turbo II and Motocompo combo. Time to start keeping my eyes peeled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get BaT's daily emails and never saw this one once. I guess you just have to go through all of their listings EVERY SINGLE DAY to make sure you don't miss anything cool like this one.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

tbvvw said:


> I bet - I'll need to stop by a G-ville C&C when heading to a Clemson game (if the schedule works out).


You should, if the weather is right the turn out is huge, I'm not on facebook, but I hear rumblings of over 1k cars being there. It's held at Michelin NA HQ, super easy to get to on the way down to Celmpson  If you see a Blue R32 with GT3'esk stripes on the sides that's mine, say hi :wave:



MAC said:


> The car was $15k and the extra oem seat fabric was $18k


Hmmm....maybe the 337 seat material I have will be worth something...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Modified 1973 Datsun 240K (GT-R tribute)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-nissan-skyline/





















> This 1973 Datsun 240K is a right-hand-drive example that was acquired by the seller two years ago out of New Zealand, where it was consequently refurbished and modified as a GT-R tribute including fender flares, GT-R–style spoilers, 16″ Panasport wheels, a Fujitsubo exhaust, and more as detailed below. Its L24 inline-six is equipped with triple Weber carburetors, trumpet intakes, and electronic ignition, and power is sent to the rear wheels through a four-speed manual transmission. The seller imported the car to the US in 2019. The carburetors were recently tuned by FR Performance of Ontario, California, and the car won first place in the Restomod class at the 2019 Los Angeles Wekfest. This 240K is now offered with photos from the repaint and a clean California title in the seller’s name.
> 
> Location: Los Angeles, California 90027
> Chassis: KHGC110003877
> ...


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> isnt that quite the steal for one of those? near 10k seems like half of what theyre going for (or its entirely possible i havent kept up with s2k values :laugh: )


It's definitely driver quality, but yes, non ragged $10k S2000s are a hard find. 



PoorHouse said:


> Seller reach out to you? He was saying bidding was very close to reserve.
> 
> 
> .


He did. Reserve was $12k-- if the IMS was documented I probably would've met him. Otherwise, $10.7k is fair IMO.



MAC said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if it's gonna need a clutch and a variety of other easy to replace items, but, that's a hell of a deal. :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup: I'm anticipating valve adjustment + spark plugs, any other recommended items?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Forgot to add: good luck to TCL's own Geofftii2002 and his shop's bad boy XK!











https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1960-jaguar-xk150-6/


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

fouckhest said:


> I saw that car in person at the Greenville, SC Cars & Coffee a couple months ago, it was crazy how clean the cars was, literally stopped my buddies and I in our tracks, we talked to the owner for probably 30mins, definitely a time capsule.


I thought the same thing, but I was sure that the one at C&C had _both_ front seats recovered and not just the driver seat. I can't imagine there being _two_ of basically that same car around here, though, so I'm not really sure what to think.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Unicorn: 2010 535i xDrive wagon, three pedals


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

CostcoPizza said:


> Thanks :thumbup: I'm anticipating valve adjustment + spark plugs, any other recommended items?


 S2ki.com forums has some very informative stickied threads with things to check and DIYs. I bought mine in the low 80s and now it's in the mid 90s. In between the biggest things I had to do were the clutch (worn original buzzed like crazy on deceleration), timing chain tensioner (original rattled on startup and right off idle) and I had all the valve spring retainers replaced (had 2 cracked ones but no other damage). The best thing I've done though was having the injectors serviced last winter. Car runs better than it ever has. If the car throws misfire codes (likely at some point),start with getting the injectors serviced. Everyone always says it's coil packs but it's not.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh man the want is almost strong enough for me to place a bid on this...










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-audi-coupe/ 

Going on watch. If it doesn't get crazy I may be taking a road trip. I had one out in Montana for a while but had to sell before moving back. Loved that quirky little car.


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> Unicorn: 2010 535i xDrive wagon, three pedals





> per the seller, both bumpers were repainted just before this auction, while prior paintwork has been identified on the left rear quarter panel and door. The Carfax report lists an accident with “very minor” front-end damage in late April 2011. Additional damage reports are recorded in October 2015 and March 2017 affecting the front-left and rear, respectively.


Yeesh


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> Unicorn: 2010 535i xDrive wagon, three pedals


This is really cool.

Too bad it'll probably sell for an arm and a leg.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Karma said:


> Yeesh


C'mon man that's not that bad. That car only needs the sport seats out of a 550i to be a perfect daily driver.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

TCL Special on BaT

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-jeep-cherokee-4/










4.0!









Manuel Trans _AND_ Windows!









:beer:
G


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

D_B_Jetta said:


> TCL Special on BaT


Oh my god.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Oh my god.


You know what to do



Wellington P Funk said:


> I've said it before, but the Jeep 4.0L engine is the toughest, least maintenance-demanding engine I have ever had personal experience with. Folks on the internet know that the Jeep 4.0L is durable, but they know little of its history.
> 
> The original Jeep 4.0L inline-six was hewn from a solid block of granite by lightning bolts. Its cylinders were bored by the Imperial Winds and its rotating assembly was balanced by the Scales of Justice. The Ancient Egyptians used Jeep 4.0L engines to move the blocks which built the Pyramids, only switching to slave labor when it was found to be cheaper than the olive oil used to fuel the engines. Scientists have ranked the Jeep 4.0L engine as one of the strongest forces of nature, racking right up there with tectonic plate shifts for its low-end torque, and being surpassed by hurricanes only for its comparatively low redline. Mechanics have found imprints of fossilized dinosaur bones in block castings, and serial numbers in Roman numerals are a common sight. The design of the 4.0L's fuel injection system has been traced to the archives of Leonardo DaVinci, and early manuscripts of Shakespeare plays have been used as head gaskets for this engine (which, incidentally, explains the gaps in Shakespeare's collected works as well as the 4.0L's tendancy [sic] to leak oil). The engine's ancient roots also explain its ability to run on some very non-conventional fuels (original translations of the Rosetta Stone include evidence of Jeep 4.0L engines running on ox blood) as well as lubrications (during the Middle Ages, Jeep 4.0L crankcases were often filled with barley, with no detrimental effect on power output). Historians maintain that the fall of the Roman Empire hinged on their inability to design a superior engine, and had the Titanic been powered by a 4.0L Jeep engine, 1912 might have been a much happier year. Yes, had early-20th-century naval engineers had a touch more foresight, the Jeep 4.0L may have saved mankind from ever having to endure Leonardo DiCaprio and Celene [sic] Dion in the same sitting.
> 
> The only weakness in this otherwise unstoppable force of nature? Emissions. Yes, the engine's design may have come from the hand of Zeus, and its exhaust note at full throttle may have reverberated along the rock formations of Arizona to forge the Grand Canyon, but by the year 2007 its crude emissions control (originally consisting of papyrus strips soaked in the tears of the young Tutankhaman [sic]) had become outmoded, and the legendary, nay Biblical force of the Jeep 4.0L was put to rest.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2015-lamborghini-huracan-2/










Things get a little crazy when viewed from the back.

Even better, the seller managed to disarm the BaT zealots with his super thick skin and amazing attitude. I wanted to hate this car but the seller's outlook makes it hard to hate.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Wellington P Funk said:


> I've said it before, but the Jeep 4.0L engine is the toughest, least maintenance-demanding engine I have ever had personal experience with. Folks on the internet know that the Jeep 4.0L is durable, but they know little of its history.
> 
> The original Jeep 4.0L inline-six was hewn from a solid block of granite by lightning bolts. Its cylinders were bored by the Imperial Winds and its rotating assembly was balanced by the Scales of Justice. The Ancient Egyptians used Jeep 4.0L engines to move the blocks which built the Pyramids, only switching to slave labor when it was found to be cheaper than the olive oil used to fuel the engines. Scientists have ranked the Jeep 4.0L engine as one of the strongest forces of nature, racking right up there with tectonic plate shifts for its low-end torque, and being surpassed by hurricanes only for its comparatively low redline. Mechanics have found imprints of fossilized dinosaur bones in block castings, and serial numbers in Roman numerals are a common sight. The design of the 4.0L's fuel injection system has been traced to the archives of Leonardo DaVinci, and early manuscripts of Shakespeare plays have been used as head gaskets for this engine (which, incidentally, explains the gaps in Shakespeare's collected works as well as the 4.0L's tendancy [sic] to leak oil). The engine's ancient roots also explain its ability to run on some very non-conventional fuels (original translations of the Rosetta Stone include evidence of Jeep 4.0L engines running on ox blood) as well as lubrications (during the Middle Ages, Jeep 4.0L crankcases were often filled with barley, with no detrimental effect on power output). Historians maintain that the fall of the Roman Empire hinged on their inability to design a superior engine, and had the Titanic been powered by a 4.0L Jeep engine, 1912 might have been a much happier year. Yes, had early-20th-century naval engineers had a touch more foresight, the Jeep 4.0L may have saved mankind from ever having to endure Leonardo DiCaprio and Celene [sic] Dion in the same sitting.
> 
> The only weakness in this otherwise unstoppable force of nature? Emissions. Yes, the engine's design may have come from the hand of Zeus, and its exhaust note at full throttle may have reverberated along the rock formations of Arizona to forge the Grand Canyon, but by the year 2007 its crude emissions control (originally consisting of papyrus strips soaked in the tears of the young Tutankhaman [sic]) had become outmoded, and the legendary, nay Biblical force of the Jeep 4.0L was put to rest.


First thing I thought of when I saw that Cherokee. Thank you, sir.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

CostcoPizza said:


> Forgot to add: good luck to TCL's own Geofftii2002 and his shop's bad boy XK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! We're running the 330 GT 2+2 as well. Been really enjoying the feedback on the Jaguar in particular. Only a couple of whiners wanting to put chrome wheels back on. When we bought the car, it had chrome wires and whitewalls and it looked so bleh. The black wheels/tires completely transformed the car. I've driven a lot of these over the years, and this is a really, really good one.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1970-chevrolet-corvette


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-audi-r8-8/

2014 v10 r8 with 4000 miles on warranty engine replacement ($50k)


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

philf1fan said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-audi-r8-8/
> 
> 2014 v10 r8 with 4000 miles on warranty engine replacement ($50k)


This will be interesting to watch.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm diggin' this! :heart: A good Dark Green always reels me in! :laugh:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-porsche-row-911-carrera-zzz/

RoW 1989 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe












































> This 1989 Porsche 911 Carrera coupe is a non-sunroof “rest of world” coupe which is finished in Forest Green Metallic over Burgundy multi-colored Studio Check upholstery, and was imported to the US from Japan in May 2019. Power comes from a 3.2-liter flat-six paired with a five-speed G50 manual transaxle, and equipment includes color-matched Fuchs wheels, power-adjustable seats, and air conditioning. This 911 shows 97k kilometers (~60k miles) and is offered in Virginia with a clean Florida title.



_____

For a new age 911 this is hawt! :thumbup:

2014 Porsche 911 50th Anniversary 7-Speed

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-porsche-911-47/


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

2004.5 Special edition GLI !

43k miles.. all stock with original paint..

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-special-edition-limited-gli/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I can appreciate that.


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

I can smell the crayons from here.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

andlf said:


> _____
> 
> For a new age 911 this is hawt! :thumbup:
> 
> ...




Ordering a 50th Anniversary 911 in anything but Geyser Gray or Graphite Grey with Pepita interior is a crime.

Graphite:










Geyser:










Pepita:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

DonPatrizio said:


> C'mon man that's not that bad. That car only needs the sport seats out of a 550i to be a perfect daily driver.


To each his own. But as I've gotten older and rounder, I've often found the base model seats to be more comfortable than many manufacturers "sport" seats. My one regret about my Alfa is not getting the Lusso package seats. In a BMW of this vintage, I'd be more interested in swapping in the comfort / multi-contour/ luxury seats.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

lower it.



corradodonato said:


> 2004.5 Special edition GLI !
> 
> 43k miles.. all stock with original paint..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-special-edition-limited-gli/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> Ordering a 50th Anniversary 911 in anything but Geyser Gray or Graphite Grey with Pepita interior is a crime.
> 
> 
> Pepita:


Convincing argument. I concur. :drool:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

> per the seller, both bumpers were repainted just before this auction, while prior paintwork has been identified on the left rear quarter panel and door. The Carfax report lists an accident with “very minor” front-end damage in late April 2011. Additional damage reports are recorded in October 2015 and March 2017 affecting the front-left and rear, respectively.





Karma said:


> Yeesh


Uh...



DonPatrizio said:


> C'mon man that's not that bad. That car only needs the sport seats out of a 550i to be a perfect daily driver.


Yes, this.



Cabin Pics said:


> This is really cool.
> 
> Too bad it'll probably sell for an arm and a leg.


Indeedy. Today we have an E34 M5 with under 51K miles, if a minor rear end collision in 1997 doesn't send you running and screaming in the other direction:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

38K mile '84 500SEL:










157 pictures, and the photographer couldn't be bothered to sit in the middle of the back seat and take a proper cockpit shot.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

That MB is gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

corradodonato said:


> 2004.5 Special edition GLI !
> 
> 43k miles.. all stock with original paint..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-special-edition-limited-gli/


I cannot tell you how badly I wanted one of those in lagoon blue for so long. I keep telling myself that I'll get one eventually. If they don't all fall apart by then. They just look _right_ to me.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

TJSwoboda said:


> 157 pictures, and the photographer couldn't be bothered to sit in the middle of the back seat and take a proper cockpit shot.


I don’t care, I still want it BAD


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Modified 1966 Ford Cortina Deluxe

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-ford-cortina-4/




































> This 1966 Ford Cortina Deluxe is powered by a 1.6-liter crossflow inline-four paired with a close-ratio four-speed manual gearbox installed under prior ownership. The car was reportedly sold new in Northern California and was modified and repainted in Ermine White after coming to Florida several years ago. The car has been retrofitted with air conditioning, and recent service included rebuilt front struts, a new brake master cylinder, recalibrated tachometer and speedometer, and more. This Cortina is now offered by the selling dealer with service records and a clean Florida title.
> 
> The body was reportedly refinished in the original Ermine White (BA) approximately five years ago, and the green Lotus Cortina–style stripes were added about a year ago. The car retains factory lighting, with the addition of a set of Lucas driving lights mounted between the front bumperettes and a backup light under the rear bumper.
> 
> ...


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Cabin Pics said:


> This will be interesting to watch.


Sold for $75000. Seems like a good deal.
Not sure if the Texas 'blue title' hurts It's value any (it was bought back from the owner under the lemon law.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

philf1fan2 said:


> Sold for $75000. Seems like a good deal.
> Not sure if the Texas 'blue title' hurts It's value any (it was bought back from the owner under the lemon law.
> 
> Sent from  using Tapatalk


It does. I would not buy that for my store. Ever.

The only reason I would personally buy it would be to have it built as a TT car.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been eyeing this beauty the past few days

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-mercedes-benz-300se-coupe/


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

^^I love the steering wheel design on those...so distinct.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

corradodonato said:


> 2004.5 Special edition GLI !
> 
> 43k miles.. all stock with original paint..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-special-edition-limited-gli/


I can't believe this is up to $15k. I realize there aren't many left in this condition but I'm still shocked.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Further amazed that this is only at $6500...










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-acura-integra-gsr-9/

Isn't this kind of a holy grail car for Honda/Acura folks?


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

UncleJB said:


> I can't believe this is up to $15k. I realize there aren't many left in this condition but I'm still shocked.


Does it come with a trek bicycle?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Does it come with a trek bicycle?


Those were the days...


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Further amazed that this is only at $6500...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Type R is the holy grail. This one is at $71k with 2 days left.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-acura-integra-type-r-4/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> Type R is the holy grail. This one is at $71k with 2 days left.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-acura-integra-type-r-4/


Ah right. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> I can't believe this is up to $15k. I realize there aren't many left in this condition but I'm still shocked.


Yup, a bit too high, my BIL just bought a 2010 GTI (6 speed m/t) in mint, unmolested condition, from a local dealer for $8k but it had higher miles.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

DROOL GIF

Factory Five Racing Daytona Coupe

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-factory-five-racing-daytona-coupe-10/












> This Factory Five Racing Type 65 is a first-generation Daytona coupe replica that was originally built by Levy Racing, Inc. in Arizona. The car is finished in Matador Red with dual charcoal stripes, and power is provided by a Levy Racing-built 347ci “Stroker Stage 4” V8 paired with a Tremec T-5 five-speed gearbox. Additional features include Wilwood Brakes, Levy Racing wheels, Vintage Air A/C, and more as described below. The current owner acquired this car in January 2015 showing about 2k miles, and it now has 4,400 miles. This Type 65 is now offered on dealer consignment with a clean Michigan title listing it as a 1965 Factory Five.
> Per the seller, this first-generation Type 65 was being built as the second generation became available, and the original owner opted to use the subsequent generation’s glass rear hatch in lieu of the first generation’s plexiglass unit. Matador Red Mica Metallic paintwork is accented with a charcoal tail accent and dual stripes running the length of the car.
> This Type 65 rides on an independent front and rear suspension and features Wilwood disc brakes at all four corners. 17″ Levy Racing Series 1 wheels are 9″ wide up front, 11″ in the rear, and mounted with Kumho Ecsta XS tires sized 275/40 and 315/35, respectively.
> A clamshell nose opens to reveal the 347ci “Stoker Stage 4” V8 built by Levy Racing. It sends power to the rear wheels through a Tremec T-5 five-speed manual transmission. The seller states that the owners of this car maintained the vehicle themselves and did not keep paper records. The most recent oil change is said to have been completed in early Summer 2019.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

andlf said:


> DROOL GIF
> 
> Factory Five Racing Daytona Coupe


ugh, what I would do for some disposable income right now. The original is probably my favorite car ever and this one is only at $27K right now.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

philf1fan said:


> 2014 v10 r8 with 4000 miles on warranty engine replacement ($50k)


It's repair bills like this that cause Audi owners to spurn the brand and turn into fans of the small-block Chevy. I want an R8 and think I'd take the 4.2L V8 w/ 6-speed gated manual transmission. But damn when German cars bite they bite hard.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Isn't this kind of a holy grail car for Honda/Acura folks?


The DC2/DB8 Integra GS-R is the hot Integra for us mere mortals. Don't get me wrong, the DC2 Type R is a sublime car, but given their historical importance and collector interest driving prices into the stratosphere, I'd personally rather have a nice GS-R with tasty aftermarket mods at 1/10th the price.


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

3K miles https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-delorean-dmc-12-8/


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

PoorHouse said:


> Type R is the holy grail. This one is at $71k with 2 days left.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-acura-integra-type-r-4/


That is just nutty.

I wouldn't mind a GSR with some motor work and pocket the rest


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> This is really cool.
> 
> Too bad it'll probably sell for an arm and a leg.


I had one. It left me stranded multiple times thanks to the HPFP giving out randomly. Not that great of a car, but fast as hell for a wagon. 

The power retracting cargo cover was strangely cool when opening the glass liftgate- and mine actually worked for a little while which made it even better!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Outlaw modified by Magnus, Rod Emory, and TLG Auto. I can honestly say I've never seen a fiberglass dash on a 911.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-911-t-e/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1975-jeep-cherokee


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

AWD Turbo 16v S1 Scirocco. It’s like a Forza build. It’s Canadian, the owner is being a little weird in the chat, and the color looks a bit off to me. But as an owner of a heavily modified mk1, I will be watching this one closely. 
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-volkswagen-scirocco-4/


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Someone is going to walk away with a gem with this one. 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-16/


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

AZEuros legally imported and registered C5 RS6 Avant.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-audi-rs6-59/


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Corrado vr6

Sold $22k 😲


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

philf1fan said:


> Corrado vr6
> 
> Sold $22k 😲


Amazing! I wonder how much that AWD Scirocco will go for.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Another low mileage, single owner E39 M5, purchased in Deutschland:


















Wait... I've seen some E39 540s like this, but is this an M5 _with a cassette player_?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Three pedal F10 535:


















Just about ten years old already, but only 67K miles. The ad has a video of the owner tooling around 25 MPH streets, shifting into second so soon he might as well start there. Can I drive for a BaT listing video?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Torque steer special: Saab 9-3 Viggen, with only 45K miles:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

TJSwoboda said:


> Wait... I've seen some E39 540s like this, but is this an M5 _with a cassette player_?


They went away with the 2001 MY.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

philf1fan said:


> Corrado vr6
> 
> Sold $22k 😲


Was going to post pictures of cocaine, but that really is an incredible Corrado. I swear if I won the Mega Millions I would have a warehouse full of cars like that and would drive a different one every day.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-mercedes-benz-e55-amg-18/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-audi-rs6-59/

opcorn:


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

I know the selling family personally, surprised to see it was posted. Great build, would love to own it but not the right time.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-ford-mustang-8/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Ah right. Thanks. :beer:


82k

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-acura-integra-type-r-4/


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 82k
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-acura-integra-type-r-4/


Damn.


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-aston-martin-db7-gt/

4,000 mile AM DB7 GT manual. About as good as it gets for a DB7.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

This is just absolutely perfect IMHO; I am sure that it will do a venerable moonshot.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-bmw-m635csi-21/


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-audi-rs6-59/
> 
> opcorn:


So nice it had to be posted twice? :laugh:


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

JustinCSVT said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-aston-martin-db7-gt/
> 
> 4,000 mile AM DB7 GT manual. About as good as it gets for a DB7.


Dang, if I hadn't just bought a car or I had more garage space (and if my wife wouldn't murder me) I'd be bidding. I still might! Even if it means death is imminent. Thanks for posting!

Edit: NM.I'm too poor. This thing will fetch a number beyond what I can swing. If it was 40k miles, maybe. God, I want it.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> This is just absolutely perfect IMHO; I am sure that it will do a venerable moonshot.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-bmw-m635csi-21/


This will go for stupid money. A grey market car with no grey market mods.......


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

16volt said:


> This will go for stupid money. A grey market car with no grey market mods.......


Replied to quick - had the DOT rear markers. Boo. But still......

How much did the Wayne Carini low mile US M6 bring? 90k?


----------



## A.C. (Sep 30, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-volkswagen-scirocco-4/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That M635csi is amazing.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> That M635csi is amazing.


The 1987 L6 is also really nice. Those cars are make it or break it depending on interior condition and that one looks perfect.

So much leather...
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-bmw-l6-6/









236 auctions live now. 30 of those are some form of Porsche 911.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Sonderwunsch said:


> The 1987 L6 is also really nice. Those cars are make it or break it depending on interior condition and that one looks perfect.
> 
> So much leather...
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-bmw-l6-6/
> ...


That L6 is nice but I think will struggle to break 8K. Which is still imo one of the better classic BMW value buys auto trans non withstanding.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sonderwunsch said:


> The 1987 L6 is also really nice. Those cars are make it or break it depending on interior condition and that one looks perfect.
> 
> So much leather...
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-bmw-l6-6/
> ...


Was the L6 ever available with a manual?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-chrysler-prowler-7/


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Was the L6 ever available with a manual?


That's a great question. I am sure TurboNine will chime in once he is back from vacation or someone puts it into Google. One thing about this L6 though is that it has best L6 dash I have ever seen. Most of these leather dash cars all look like dog sh!t.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-chrysler-prowler-7/


I so want a Prowler. It is however one of those cars where as soon as I think that there's a voice in my head that says 'Really? Do you really want a Prowler?'. Then I move on. It's like a Chevy Beretta GTZ or anything with a rotary.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

16volt said:


> I so want a Prowler. It is however one of those cars where as soon as I think that there's a voice in my head that says 'Really? Do you really want a Prowler?'. Then I move on. It's like a Chevy Beretta GTZ or anything with a rotary.


My first experience driving one was while working as a mechanic at a shop. It had a 125 shot on a WOT switch. I have wanted one ever since and now I want one to swap to electric.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This is just absolutely perfect IMHO; I am sure that it will do a venerable moonshot.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-bmw-m635csi-21/


Exquisite.

I'd like to own another BMW at some point but not sure if I should hunt for an E9, E24, or 2002.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

16volt said:


> I so want a Prowler. It is however one of those cars where as soon as I think that there's a voice in my head that says 'Really? Do you really want a Prowler?'. Then I move on. It's like a Chevy Beretta GTZ or anything with a rotary.


The Prowler is one of those cars that you can’t quite believe actually was produced by a mass market company. 

It’d be much more interesting with the front bumpers removed and with a Hellcat drivetrain swapped in.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Was the L6 ever available with a manual?


The L6 was automatic only. Same for the L7.

Also, that Prowler photo is further proof that Prince can make anything look cool.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-bmw-m635csi-21/

$29,000 with 2.5 hours left


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

16volt said:


> I so want a Prowler. It is however one of those cars where as soon as I think that there's a voice in my head that says 'Really? Do you really want a Prowler?'. Then I move on. It's like a Chevy Beretta GTZ or anything with a rotary.


There is one just like this in my town only the front bumper pieces have been removed and has aftermarket wheels. It looks really good for a cruiser:thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

turbo_nine said:


> Also, that Prowler photo is further proof that Prince can make anything look big.


Fixed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

This seems like an amazing deal on a low-mileage car with lots of great goodies on it. Plus, it scores strong Vortex heritage points (not that Brad comes out and hangs out with us anymore.  )

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...nGPptFZizT2tLRVZDs2p80R0YiIpN2v9H7EQSlr87cZxM


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> This seems like an amazing deal on a low-mileage car with lots of great goodies on it. Plus, it scores strong Vortex heritage points (not that Brad comes out and hangs out with us anymore.  )
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...nGPptFZizT2tLRVZDs2p80R0YiIpN2v9H7EQSlr87cZxM


Based on the listing, it seems that he's selling it to raise funds for his sick daughter . Hope he does well on the sale, and she'll be ok.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-bmw-m635csi-21/
> 
> $29,000 with 2.5 hours left


SOLD FOR $38,500 just now.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

This is the link to Brad's daughter's GoFundMe:

Go Fund Me Page Link

He seems embarrassed about the stigma surrounding the handout so I'm posting it as an empathetic bystander. My sister survived Leukemia, but we nearly lost her in the process. 

Brad, I'm rooting for you and your family and will be throwing some money in your coffer. All the best to a fellow enthusiast!


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> This seems like an amazing deal on a low-mileage car with lots of great goodies on it. Plus, it scores strong Vortex heritage points (not that Brad comes out and hangs out with us anymore.  )


Yo, Pauly, thank you :heart: In my defense, I have been a bit busy lately 



masa8888 said:


> Based on the listing, it seems that he's selling it to raise funds for his sick daughter . Hope he does well on the sale, and she'll be ok.


Thank you :heart:



AlBeezy36 said:


> This is the link to Brad's daughter's GoFundMe:
> 
> Go Fund Me Page Link
> 
> ...


:heart::heart::heart:

So awesome to know your sister is alive and well!

Yeah, this is all a bit out of my comfort zone, but the enthusiast community has always been full of truly amazing people, and the last year has proved to me that not much has changed in that regard :heart:


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

1552 said:


> Yeah, this is all a bit out of my comfort zone, but the enthusiast community has always been full of truly amazing people, and the last year has proved to me that not much has changed in that regard :heart:


We're here with you brother. Reach out if you ever need anything, even if it's just to vent. :beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

AlBeezy36 said:


> This is the link to Brad's daughter's GoFundMe:
> 
> Go Fund Me Page Link
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. This topic could use a thread of it's own to help the cause. 



1552 said:


> Yeah, this is all a bit out of my comfort zone, but the enthusiast community has always been full of truly amazing people, and the last year has proved to me that not much has changed in that regard :heart:


Never met you but you have always been straight up on these forums and obviously a true enthusiast.. 

I am also the father to a daughter and can't imagine what you are all going through. All of the best from my family to yours. 

- Jay :beer:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

I tossed a few bids at this one today, I was actually a little surprised that it didn't get into the 40's. I don't really want a Carrera 4 and I'm not nuts about Arena Red so I didn't chase it farther. Maybe if it had an orange roll cage.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-carrera-4-9/


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

That seems cheap for a 993. I wonder if the photos which make Arena Red seem pinkish threw the money off.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

16volt said:


> That seems cheap for a 993. I wonder if the photos which make Arena Red seem pinkish threw the money off.


I think the lower than expected price is partially due to the interior condition. All new carpet, shifter and steering wheel recovering, and a few other things would make this car much more desirable.

I could live with the arena red but the interior is a big no.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Even with all those issues, seems shockingly low. Makes me a bit concerned .

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

VadGTI said:


> Even with all those issues, seems shockingly low. Makes me a bit concerned .
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


I think people realized that the car needed the motor resealed and the top end gone through. The motor work that it needs will push into the 15k range if you have a Porsche tech do it. You can do it for less if you're comfortable pulling the motor and doing it yourself, but there is a can of worms there just waiting to opened. Combine that with the interior and you have your price. The car is worth the money it sold for and not much more.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Did I miss the auction for canadacraig's MK1 GTI? If not I am wondering how it hasn't been posted by now...


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Did I miss the auction for canadacraig's MK1 GTI? If not I am wondering how it hasn't been posted by now...


You and me both! I submitted my car on Sept 13, still waiting for the write up/approval. Really hoping it’s any day now. I need the money!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

canadacraig said:


> You and me both! I submitted my car on Sept 13, still waiting for the write up/approval. Really hoping it’s any day now. I need the money!


Wow they must be in a backlog then. There are currently no other GTIs listed so it is a perfect time.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Euro M5 with 14k miles.. and no nav! 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-euro-spec-m5/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> Euro M5 with 14k miles.. and no nav!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-euro-spec-m5/


That's not going to be cheap.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

My 930 is now officially up on BaT:










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...dium=email&utm_campaign=bat_bid_placed_seller


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My 930 is now officially up on BaT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




looks amazing, glws!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Great presentation Dave. Did you take the photos or farm them out?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Harv said:


> Great presentation Dave. Did you take the photos or farm them out?


The photos were done by our very own, highly talented HushyPushy! (aka Matt). Great, huh?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My 930 is now officially up on BaT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck. 
If I had a shorter commute this would be very tempting.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My 930 is now officially up on BaT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drool! What kind of price are you hoping to get? I don’t know much about these turbo 911’s


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Harv said:


> Euro M5 with 14k miles.. and no nav!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-euro-spec-m5/


I use the nav all the time! Put it back in!

One of these days I'm not going to be irked by seeing a yellow expansion tank on a mint S62.

Today is not that day.

That thing is sexy though. I'm gonna guess $72k.


Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My 930 is now officially up on BaT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opcorn:


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> That thing is sexy though. I'm gonna guess $72k.opcorn:


That would be a steal in my opinion.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My 930 is now officially up on BaT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you cleared out most of the garage to shoot the video. I'm curious to know how long of a time period it was from your submission to BaT until it went live?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My 930 is now officially up on BaT:
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...dium=email&utm_campaign=bat_bid_placed_seller


This is literally my dream car for as long as I can remember. GLWA Dave. :beer:


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

16volt said:


> That would be a steal in my opinion.


Aren't they $100k and up cars now?


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My 930 is now officially up on BaT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The red exterior over black interior is the perfect combo for that car. I have always wanted your exact car. Tempted to pull the equity I have in my house and start bidding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

4th Branch said:


> Looks like you cleared out most of the garage to shoot the video. I'm curious to know how long of a time period it was from your submission to BaT until it went live?


Yes, the guy who shot the video said I should leave just one or two cars in there, but wanted enough space to shoot. I think he did a good job (a high school kid with a passion for videography and cars he did a great job and shot at least an hour of video to produce that. I recommend him highly! Colby Brooks). 

As for the BaT time period, it was maybe 2-3 weeks from my submission to when I saw their draft proposed listing (they are managing a fairly high volume of listings and they want to stage them out in certain ways), and once I approved it, the car went live within the day.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Good luck Dave.

I'm sad to see the car go, but it's not my place. :laugh: :laugh:

I'll be watching closely. :thumbup:


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Harold said:


> Aren't they $100k and up cars now?


The market has really cooled on 930s, but collector quality or rare color/option combos are still bringing around that. I think that most of the wow factor sales are done unless you have a 10Kmi example which is legal in California. I would be lucky to get 58-60k for my modified junk heap. A year or more ago it would be 120K. Mods/miles/paintwork are what kill values for all aircooled cars. Dave's car is in a really great spot with being stock, classy color combo and something that you could enjoy. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

16volt: I’m pretty sure Kiznarsh was referring to the Euro M5, not the 930.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> 16volt: I’m pretty sure Kiznarsh was referring to the Euro M5, not the 930.


Ahhh. I am idiot.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1990-bmw-318i-touring-2/










This car is awesome, but I'm a bit disapoint by the ugly cloth seats.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1990-bmw-318i-touring-2/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah those aren't great. Another downer is I've noticed very few E30 Tourings have AC. That is a lot of glass and dark colors for a non AC car in South Carolina.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Yeah those aren't great. Another downer is I've noticed very few E30 Tourings have AC. That is a lot of glass and dark colors for a non AC car in South Carolina.


It is a lower to mid trim level Euro version. Could have even been a company vehicle. Not really anything special except it is a manual E30 wagon. 

Great loading area on these wagons; :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I’d rock it.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Great loading area on these wagons; :laugh:


Wow! I never knew. hard pass for me


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Great loading area on these wagons; :laugh:


It's perfect.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It's perfect.


Great for beer and the odd lumber run.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> 16volt: I’m pretty sure Kiznarsh was referring to the Euro M5, not the 930.


Word. Although with your misplacement of the stone chip protectors, the 930 isn't worth more than $72k anyway.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

kiznarsh said:


> Word. Although with your misplacement of the stone chip protectors, the 930 isn't worth more than $72k anyway.


Must be a repaint and the fact that he's never changed the oil or tires in all his years of ownership proves he never really enjoyed it. 62k max. The car has obviously been neglected during Dave's ownership. It probably sat outside under a tarp. Just being frank.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

whalemingo said:


> Just being frank.


If there's one thing that Frank knows, it's tarp cars.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

whalemingo said:


> Must be a repaint and the fact that he's never changed the oil or tires in all his years of ownership proves he never really enjoyed it. 62k max. The car has obviously been neglected during Dave's ownership. It probably sat outside under a tarp. Just being frank.


Clearly I am hiding something. Can I be Frank with you?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

whalemingo said:


> Must be a repaint and the fact that he's never changed the oil or tires in all his years of ownership proves he never really enjoyed it. 62k max. The car has obviously been neglected during Dave's ownership. It probably sat outside under a tarp. Just being frank.


I noticed that comment as well. Interesting to see BaT also has trolls. 348 comments but he has never bid on or sold a car.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

16volt said:


> That L6 is nice but I think will struggle to break 8K. Which is still imo one of the better classic BMW value buys auto trans non withstanding.


Sold for $16,635.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Sold for $16,635.


I have to be honest, I didn't see that happening.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I have to be *frank*, I didn't see that happening.


Fixed.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It's perfect.


mmm Staropramen


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Sold for $16,635.


LOL

Be right back, sending my car to BaT.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

16volt said:


> LOL
> 
> Be right back, sending my car to BaT.


I remember when $9k was the money on your car. Keep it.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I remember when $9k was the money on your car. Keep it.


Heh - no one wants a modded E24. You let me know when you check the couch for spare change.......


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

absoluteczech said:


> mmm Staropramen


Username checks out.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

whalemingo said:


> Must be a repaint and the fact that he's never changed the oil or tires in all his years of ownership proves he never really enjoyed it. 62k max. The car has obviously been neglected during Dave's ownership. It probably sat outside under a tarp. Just being frank.


Lol. People should have to pass a background check before being allowed to post comments on BAT


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

MAC said:


> Lol. People should have to pass a background check before being allowed to post comments on BAT


It's funny, because I went back on that guy's account to see what he had done on BaT. No bids, no sales, but 172 comments, and almost every one was a negative slant, a passive-aggressive insult, etc. In his very first two comments on BaT, they were both flagged as non-helpful. Funny. In fact, they appear to have been comments about a "possible re-spray" on a Ferrari. Same comment on my car. And all his comments are generally pooh-poohed by everyone else on various auctions, yet he still does it. He apparently lives in Germany and likes to take about Ferrari, Porsche, Lambo, etc. Claims to represent buyers in some way, yet has never bid on a single car. Maybe his clients do ;-) So yeah, BaT is full of experts, and that is what makes it both great and at times, frustrating. I still love the format.

BTW, thanks for the support 16Volt, on the nefarious issue of my replaced and mis-aligned fender guards! Personally, I like them where they are because it shows less paint between the wheel well and the guard. But I realize it isn't factory correct and I hope that doesn't cost me $20K in bids. ;-)


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

The doughnut tires marks in the photos, what are the odds the width matches the rear tires on Dave's car? Just askin....

 :beer:

GLWS


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

tbvvw said:


> The doughnut tires marks in the photos, what are the odds the width matches the rear tires on Dave's car? Just askin....
> 
> :beer:
> 
> GLWS


I had the same thought. :laugh:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Great loading area on these wagons; :laugh:


I thought I read somewhere that BMW never planned to offer a wagon, so the hatch opening is based on a sedan trunk opening. 

on a different note, my B7 avant was accepted and BaT is working on the write-up. should be up in a couple weeks. :beer:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I thought I read somewhere that BMW never planned to offer a wagon, so the hatch opening is based on a sedan trunk opening.
> 
> on a different note, my B7 avant was accepted and BaT is working on the write-up. should be up in a couple weeks. :beer:


Make sure you post the link!


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> BTW, thanks for the support 16Volt, on the nefarious issue of my replaced and mis-aligned fender guards! Personally, I like them where they are because it shows less paint between the wheel well and the guard. But I realize it isn't factory correct and I hope that doesn't cost me $20K in bids. ;-)


No problem.....BAT comments are like comments on Youtube.


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

My car is now on there:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-jetta-gli-16v-3/










-- DavidV


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1972-chevrolet-vega/




























Too bad Manuel is not part of this auction.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

E30Cab said:


> My car is now on there:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-jetta-gli-16v-3/
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. Good luck with the auction. :beer:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1972-chevrolet-vega/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, but yes it does needs a manuel.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1972-chevrolet-vega/


"Primewell PS830 tires at the rear and Kelly Explorer Plus tires up front."

Seriously? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Username czechs out.


ftfy:beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

AtlantaDad said:


> "Primewell PS830 tires at the rear and Kelly Explorer Plus tires up front."
> 
> Seriously?


Meh. Who cares... :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Meh. Who cares... :laugh:


Winning Bid: $17,750


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

1 of 16 Lynx Motors Jaguar XKSS re-creation










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-jaguar-xkss-recreation-by-lynx/


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

andlf said:


> Winning Bid: $17,750


plus buyers premium


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> But I realize it isn't factory correct and I hope that doesn't cost me $20K in bids. ;-)


Weren’t those guards dealer installed? I thought there wasn’t a “factory correct” position. I thought I read that somewhere along the line, maybe in a Road & Track article.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

MGQ said:


> Weren’t those guards dealer installed? I thought there wasn’t a “factory correct” position. I thought I read that somewhere along the line, maybe in a Road & Track article.


Factory installed, though I think you could tick a box and have them not put on (I think my COA has them listed). You could also have them on a Carrera/SC and those are smaller/thinner width. Over the years they will be replaced, the Porsche ones are pricey so there were allot of aftermarket options. I have a set of magnetic ones which I am going to try out. They have to be removed to access the torsion bars, so unless its a super low mile car then they have been replaced. Some people chose to not put them back on, matter of preference and if you care about rock chips. 

The 'factory correct' position is the rear edge follows the the fender opening where it flattens out.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

masa8888 said:


> 1 of 16 Lynx Motors Jaguar XKSS re-creation


I absolutely love it. Re-creation or not, it is a "real" jaguar engine and a helluva nice aluminum body. The XKSS was one of the first vintage Euro cars I fell in love with as a teenager.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I absolutely love it. Re-creation or not, it is a "real" jaguar engine and a helluva nice aluminum body. The XKSS was one of the first vintage Euro cars I fell in love with as a teenager.


Beautiful car. It's at $210 usd with 13 days to go. Original car apparently was 1m pounds, safe to say this will be a 7 figure sale?

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

16volt said:


> ...
> 
> The 'factory correct' position is the rear edge follows the the fender opening where it flattens out.


very cool, thank you! Now I wonder where I read that, I think it was a "Salon" or some vintage purchase feature of a 930. Funny to be worried about their originality if they pretty much all have to be replaced as you use the car.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

MGQ said:


> very cool, thank you! Now I wonder where I read that, I think it was a "Salon" or some vintage purchase feature of a 930. Funny to be worried about their originality if they pretty much all have to be replaced as you use the car.


Yeah, they are actually very functional, you see cars without them and the rear fenders are sand blasted to hell since the front wheels just fires debris into the flares. Same goes for 911 hoods, they are so low all they do is collect rock chips. That's why its super rare to see a car that hasnt had paint work. 

Funny story - 

I went to look at a 930 when I was shopping, its was an incredible dark blue/purple. The seller said it had all original paint, which was indeed true, sort of. When I got there it looked like the car had the measles, the owner touched up EVERY SINGLE paint chip. Like thousands of chips over the ENTIRE car. There was arguably more touch up paint on the car then original paint. It was a shame, it was a great car at a decent price, i would have bought it if it just had the rock chips.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Unicorn: AWD 5 Series wagon, three pedals.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

29K mile '96 Saab 9000, manual:


















I'm actually tempted to make a trip to Vail... Yes, this would be stupid.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> I'm actually tempted to make a trip to Vail... Yes, this would be stupid.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Four hours left to bid on this one owner, low-mileage Supra... current bid at $80,500

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-toyota-supra-12/


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Four hours left to bid on this one owner, low-mileage Supra... current bid at $80,500
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-toyota-supra-12/


I'll take the Italian version with double the cylinder count.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-ferrari-550-maranello-5/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

philf1fan2 said:


> Beautiful car. It's at $210 usd with 13 days to go. Original car apparently was 1m pounds, safe to say this will be a 7 figure sale?


I think the price will be more like $400K. If you search the web for "Lynx XKSS for sale" you see auction results and list prices in the $400k-500K range



Sonderwunsch said:


> I'll take the Italian version with double the cylinder count.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-ferrari-550-maranello-5/


Me, too! Same mileage, 3 years newer, but price will be higher (or maybe not!).


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I'll take the Italian version with double the cylinder count.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-ferrari-550-maranello-5/


:thumbup: I can agree with that! :beer:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

$51k with 1 day left.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-porsche-911-turbo-49/


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> 29K mile '96 Saab 9000, manual:


Oh ****.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I'll take the Italian version with double the cylinder count.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-ferrari-550-maranello-5/


these things strike me as a great deal for cars of this type.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Saab's don't do anything for me, and quite frankly I don't understand their cult-like following.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Oh ****.


Do it.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

Woot! Just got my draft listing from BaT. Looks good, a couple little corrections and hopefully it will be up this weekend 👍


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

canadacraig said:


> Woot! Just got my draft listing from BaT. Looks good, a couple little corrections and hopefully it will be up this weekend 👍


opcorn:


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

It’s live!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-volkswagen-gti/

Start bidding and don’t stop!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

canadacraig said:


> It’s live!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-volkswagen-gti/
> 
> Start bidding and don’t stop!


:thumbup: I was just checking this out and came here to post it! :laugh:


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

andlf said:


> :thumbup: I was just checking this out and came here to post it! :laugh:


Thanks andlf! Going to be a nail biter of a week for sure!!


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

This looks really well done and the price reflects it.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-325i-63/


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

I really thought about throwing a bid in on this. Sold for $26,250 - these things are dirt cheap and I was obsessed with it when it came out. These have to go up at some point right? They can't get any more cheaper.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-dodge-viper-11/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

canadacraig said:


> Thanks andlf! Going to be a nail biter of a week for sure!!


Best of luck to you man! :beer:



Sonderwunsch said:


> This looks really well done and the price reflects it.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-325i-63/


Hnnnnggggggg


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

steelgatorb8 said:


> I really thought about throwing a bid in on this. Sold for $26,250 - these things are dirt cheap and I was obsessed with it when it came out. These have to go up at some point right? They can't get any more cheaper.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-dodge-viper-11/


That seems like a good value, and it's a v10 truck motor fcs, must be fairly durable.
I don't follow pricing on these however, so I could be talking out of my arse.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

canadacraig said:


> Thanks andlf! Going to be a nail biter of a week for sure!!


:beer:



Sonderwunsch said:


> This looks really well done and the price reflects it.





UncleJB said:


> Hnnnnggggggg


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

philf1fan2 said:


> That seems like a good value, and* it's a v10 truck motor* fcs, must be fairly durable.
> I don't follow pricing on these however, so I could be talking out of my arse.
> 
> Sent from  using Tapatalk


I too thought that but recently learned that it's much different than the truck engine, _including the bore spacing_!


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> I too thought that but recently learned that it's much different than the truck engine, _including the bore spacing_!


Sort of. The Viper V10 was based on the LA series engines. The Magnum V10 is an LA-series engine. 

Outside of that, the only thing the two had in common was 10 cylinders and gobs of torks. 

That being said, the Ram SRT10 got the Viper engine in all its pushrod glory.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Saab's[*sic*] don't do anything for me, and quite frankly I don't understand their cult-like following.


Prior to the 900, I don't get them either. The 900 was a nice sport sedan, while the 9000 Turbo, if FWD, was going for BMW's throat. My first car was an '81 Cutlass wagon. I wasn't a car guy then; my eyes would glaze over when my dad and brother talked about cars. Then I went from that hulking POS station wagon to an '88 Saab 9000 Turbo. In a short time, _I_ became the car guy of the family. That thing is the reason I have an SS today. When it came out in 1986, the 9000 Turbo in manual form was the second quickest 0-60 four door in the world, after the E28 M5 (though looking it up now, the M5 had it beaten by a full second [6.2 vs 7.2]). Speaking of E28s... (see next post)



Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Oh ****.


In a good or bad way?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1984 533i, manual:


















For the mileage being unknown but high, this car looks great.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> For the mileage being unknown but high, this car looks great.


Agreed. I want an e28 but I'm holding out for a 535i. I suspect this 533 will hit around 8-10K. The e28 market has gone nuts lately.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

92 big ones. Congrats Dave!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> steelgatorb8 said:
> 
> 
> > I really thought about throwing a bid in on this. Sold for $26,250 - these things are dirt cheap and I was obsessed with it when it came out. These have to go up at some point right? They can't get any more cheaper.
> ...


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Harv said:


> 92 big ones. Congrats Dave!


Thanks! It went as well as I could have expected! Buyer seems very excited and I hope to make him very happy with an easy deal. I'm going to have the car over once more for him and then it's time to go! Thanks to TCL for support on the auction, and now maybe 16Volt wants to go next...


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Nicely done Dave! Aside from one trailer troll that went about as good as expected. Well represented and well sold.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

steelgatorb8 said:


> I really thought about throwing a bid in on this. Sold for $26,250 - these things are dirt cheap and I was obsessed with it when it came out. These have to go up at some point right? They can't get any more cheaper.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-dodge-viper-11/


I know you could find them in the teens about 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Sonderwunsch said:


> This looks really well done and the price reflects it.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-325i-63/
> 
> ...






I was sketched out about this, until i saw underneath. I was sold (theoretically ) on it after


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

SebTheDJ said:


> I was sketched out about this, until i saw underneath. I was sold (theoretically ) on it after


Same here. I actually sighed when I saw underneath. That thing is simply amazing. Like a beautiful Swiss watch.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

DeeJoker said:


> Agreed. I want an e28 but I'm holding out for a 535i. I suspect this 533 will hit around 8-10K. The e28 market has gone nuts lately.


There's no reason to hold out for a 535i.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

UncleJB said:


> Hnnnnggggggg


No kidding, good lord :heart:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Another Saab 9000 Turbo (Aero), low miles:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

...Or a 900 'vert from the same period?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

That 'vert looks clean. :thumbup: For some reason I have never been a fan of the Saab 9000 even when they were new. Odd because I like all of the other models from over the years.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

People are getting out of control with these E30 builds.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-bmw-325e-22/


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

SebTheDJ said:


> I was sketched out about this, until i saw underneath. I was sold (theoretically ) on it after


The under side shots are amazing


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

I had my eye on this beaut, was hoping to pick it up for $30k all said and done but...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-volvo-p1800-7/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

4th Branch said:


> I had my eye on this beaut, was hoping to pick it up for $30k all said and done but...


That’s a beauty. I would’ve liked to see you get that!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> That 'vert looks clean. :thumbup: For some reason I have never been a fan of the Saab 9000 even when they were new. Odd because I like all of the other models from over the years.


Again, for me the Saab 9000 Turbo is the entire reason I became a car guy. Drive one if you have the chance.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Again, for me the Saab 9000 Turbo is the entire reason I became a car guy. Drive one if you have the chance.


The rear end squat under power was a bit alarming to this new comer. It's the only Saab I've driven on an open road. 

Wait for it, wait for it...

Also turbo lag for days then BAM.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

About 5 hours left on mine. Hope people start bidding! Definitely a nail biter, but I know the bids don’t really start until the last 1/2 hour. 👍🍻


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1969 Alfa Romeo GTV 2.0L
 Hnnnngggg
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-alfa-romeo-gtv-31/



> This 1969 Alfa Romeo GTV was refurbished and modified under previous ownership over the span of six years and is finished in Grigio Graphite over red leather. Power comes from a modified twin-cam 2.0L inline-four paired with a five-speed manual gearbox. The car was acquired in a 2016 BaT auction by the current owner, who has since driven it approximately 700 miles, fitted 15″ GTA-style wheels, and commissioned an engine rebuild. This GTV is now offered by the selling dealer on behalf of the current owner with service records and a clean Illinois title.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

andlf said:


> 1969 Alfa Romeo GTV 2.0L
> Hnnnngggg
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-alfa-romeo-gtv-31/



DROOL


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

4th Branch said:


> I had my eye on this beaut, was hoping to pick it up for $30k all said and done but...


That has got to be the top end of the market for the P1800. Great color combo, perfect restoration, it's an S car meaning higher quality Swedish built, and it's not the E which had some uglier trimmings. Even at $37K I consider it fair money since the PO probably spent close to that buying and refurbishing it to the nines.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> Again, for me the Saab 9000 Turbo is the entire reason I became a car guy. Drive one if you have the chance.


Hello my fellow Swede brother! My 94 9000 Aero 5MT was the best enthusiast car I've owned.



Just Another Sweater said:


> The rear end squat under power was a bit alarming to this new comer. It's the only Saab I've driven on an open road.
> 
> Wait for it, wait for it...
> 
> Also turbo lag for days then BAM.


Driven in anger, there's no lag.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

canadacraig said:


> About 5 hours left on mine. Hope people start bidding! Definitely a nail biter, but I know the bids don’t really start until the last 1/2 hour. 👍🍻


Good luck man! Hope it goes through the roof.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

andlf said:


> 1969 Alfa Romeo GTV 2.0L
> Hnnnngggg
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-alfa-romeo-gtv-31/


:heart:


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Good luck man! Hope it goes through the roof.



Thanks Unc. Seems flat so far, but tons of views and watchers. Let’s hope the last few minutes are good!!


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

The Emory 356 battle going on right now is pretty good...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1959-porsche-356a-1600-coupe-9/

Just got to $500k...


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

tbvvw said:


> The Emory 356 battle going on right now is pretty good...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1959-porsche-356a-1600-coupe-9/
> 
> Just got to $500k...


I'd love to drive one for an hour but 1/2 a mil gets you a lot of cars... There's always a buyer for everything!


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

DonPatrizio said:


> I'd love to drive one for an hour but 1/2 a mil gets you a lot of cars... There's always a buyer for everything!


Sure, but people with this type of disposable income already have a lot of cars...of all types.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

canadacraig said:


> It’s live!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-volkswagen-gti/
> 
> Start bidding and don’t stop!


Sold for $9700. 

Congrats Craig.  Hope you are pleased with the result. :beer:


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Sold for $9700.
> 
> Congrats Craig. Hope you are pleased with the result. :beer:



I was hoping for more (as always) but happy it’s going to someone who wants it. Plus I have no room so it HAD to go.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

andlf said:


>


Whoa, those seats must come from a red cow!


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Whoa, those seats must come from a red cow!


Don’t bring that mess from the other thread in here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Whoa, those seats must come from a red cow!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Fox body madness!










"Dog leg" 3 speed manual! And you thought you needed a Ferrari to get a dog leg box...










My second car was an 81 Ford Fairmont, this car's Ford twin, but mine was the 3 speed auto. What a terrible car, gutless, drank fuel like there was no tomorrow, barely ran in the winter. But cruising my my GF on the bench seat was OK, and going to farm parties not giving a feck what happened to the Fairmont. I remember my buddy put a huge dent in the hood when drunk and trying to do a dukes of hazard style slide across the hood. Met my wife when picking up my ex GF at highshool in the Farimont, then I got stuck in the snowy parking lot and had to bomb across the grass to free myself. Memories.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Coyote or 5.0 swap it!

I wonder if the value of this has jumped significantly since RCR did a fairmont last week?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

15K mile E39 M5, bidding at $30K with two days left:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1) BMW
2) Manual
3) Diesel
4) Wagon
5) Brown
Any questions?


















I didn't even know they put this engine in the 3 Series...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TJSwoboda said:


> 1) BMW
> 2) Manual
> 3) Diesel
> 4) Wagon
> ...


European model imported after 25 years. They do/did a lot of things in Europe (and other parts of the world) that we never see in North America.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2007 Z4 M coupe, 67K miles... $28K with six days left? That price is just... Too high. (ka-BLAM!)


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> 2007 Z4 M coupe, 67K miles... $28K with six days left? That price is just... Too high. (ka-BLAM!)


It's the S54, that'll do it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1968-chevrolet-corvette-327

Lots of blue here.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

my car is live!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-audi-a4-avant-s-line4/


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

GLWS


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> my car is live!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-audi-a4-avant-s-line4/


Good luck!


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Wood you hit it?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-special-construction-1936-delahaye-style-art-piece/









https://bringatrailer.com/listing/ford-roadster-special/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> my car is live!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-audi-a4-avant-s-line4/


cummins much?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-alfa-romeo-gtv-86/ 

:heart:

Twin-Spark 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV












> This 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV is finished in Quarry Beige over black and is powered by a carbureted twin-spark 2.0L four paired with a rebuilt five-speed manual transmission. The car was reportedly sold new in Santa Barbara, California and remained there until being acquired by its previous owner in 2006. Subsequent modification included installing Alfaholics suspension and brake components, as well as 15″ GTA-style wheels, custom instrumentation, GTS Classics seats, and much more. Over $10k in finishing and sorting work was performed in 2018 and early 2019 as outlined on included receipts. This GTV has been with the selling dealer for about five years and is now being offered with service records, parts receipts, the removed engine, and a clean California title.
> Location: San Luis Obispo, California 93401
> Chassis: 3024419
> 93k Miles Shown
> ...


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

corrado-correr said:


> cummins much?


have to support my Lego addiction.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> have to support my Lego addiction.


Your car is doing great on BaT! $5,500 with five days left to bid? Pft, good thing you didn't take my monies. 

Should be an easy $10,000+ sale. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Someone is going to make a very poor decision tomorrow. Looks like the primary structure is held together by the re-spray.









https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-porsche-911l-9/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

MAC said:


> Someone is going to make a very poor decision tomorrow. Looks like the primary structure is held together by the re-spray.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-porsche-911l-9/


But It's a 911L ! The M491 option of its day...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

MAC said:


> Someone is going to make a very poor decision tomorrow.


Somehow I doubt that. A short wheelbase long hood 911 is definitely in the upper half of the 911 hierarchy. Even after a 2000 hour restoration, this car will still probably be worth it to someone. I figure $40k-$50k for the car and another $150k-$200k for the restoration, assuming the buyer is paying retail prices. Someone like Wayne Carini or a Porsche 911 specialty shop could do it for a lot less. Sure you can buy a really nice, early 911 like this one for $100k-$140k today. But that doesn't mean this car won't ultimately be worth it in the end to someone.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> Your car is doing great on BaT! $5,500 with five days left to bid? Pft, good thing you didn't take my monies.
> 
> Should be an easy $10,000+ sale. :thumbup: :beer:


I hope it gets there (sitting at $6,500 now). :beer:

I've been in work training half of Tuesday and all day Wednesday and my mind was on the auction. "is that phone notification a bid?! oh no, just an ad from petco."


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

WOW WOW WOW! I'd never buy this at this point in my life, but after piloting an 88 16V Scirocco for years, I totally get this car.


1986 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V










But the underside of the car is an indicator that something ludicrous is going on:












Also, as a 91 BRG Miata owner, this Canadian car (while confusing, it's NOT a BRG Special Edition) just came back from a buyer that didn't follow-through to get a new, much higher result (by $3K) - $17K!!


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> 2007 Z4 M coupe, 67K miles... $28K with six days left? That price is just... Too high. (ka-BLAM!)


OMG. That pic is from the EPIC movie _Used Cars_. For anyone who hasn't seen it - you just have to. A 1980 timeless classic. Filmed in Mesa, AZ, right around the corner from where my GF used to live. The dealership it was filmed at was shut down in about 2007 but the original sign remained for several more years and it looked just like it did back when the movie was made.

As for the Z4MC, I can relate there too. Clean, low mileage examples have been rising in value since 2015. That one is interesting for being Alpine White, which looks great on these.. not so crazy about the fact that it has nav (non-nav cars are more desirable) and aluminum trim (carbon leather is the preference here), but it's still a nice example and the bidding isn't out of line at all IMHO.

Here's a great scene from _Used Cars_...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Diamond Dave said:


> WOW WOW WOW! I'd never buy this at this point in my life, but after piloting an 88 16V Scirocco for years, I totally get this car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## Dirty Hatch (Jun 16, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Link?


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-2/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

I think this car falls into the Top 5 Ever Auctioned on BaT category for me. Was a no-sale yesterday at just under $50k.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1960-abarth-record-monza-750/


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Diamond Dave said:


> WOW WOW WOW! I'd never buy this at this point in my life, but after piloting an 88 16V Scirocco for years, I totally get this car.


I know the seller of the scirocco, he's a local autocrosser. I was shocked he was selling the car, but he's been bitten by the autocross bug...

And yeah I did egg on him about the US bumpers and lights a few months ago when we were talking about it during a lunch break at an event


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Aw614 said:


> I know the seller of the scirocco, he's a local autocrosser. I was shocked he was selling the car, but he's been bitten by the autocross bug...
> 
> And yeah I did egg on him about the US bumpers and lights a few months ago when we were talking about it during a lunch break at an event


Wow, immaculate car. Already at $12k with 6 days left.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Aw614 said:


> I know the seller of the scirocco, he's a local autocrosser. I was shocked he was selling the car, but he's been bitten by the autocross bug...
> 
> And yeah I did egg on him about the US bumpers and lights a few months ago when we were talking about it during a lunch break at an event


Swaping to Euro bumpers is a 1 hour job, providing you find a pair in good condition.

I much prefer the US lights over the euro lights.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> If MK1s are on the rise, that means that soon enough MK2s will be too :wave:





LT1M21Stingray said:


> In your dreams. :laugh:





Dirty Hatch said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-2/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> But It's a 911L ! The M491 option of its day...


Yes and no. It was only sold for a year because the S engine was too finicky for rich people who wanted the top-of-the-line model but didn’t want to wring out that that rev-happy 170 horse 2 liter. Porsche still wanted a car with all of the doo-dads for those customers, so voila! The stopgap L was put forth.

That problem was solved with the 2.2 with injection for ‘69, so the L was immediately replaced with the S.

You probably know all of this, but I’m putting it out there because public forum. :beer:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Holeee Carp! 

One-Owner *Supercharged and Turbocharged* 1972 DeTomaso Pantera

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-detomaso-pantera-39/












> This 1972 DeTomaso Pantera was purchased new by the current owner from a Ford/Mercury dealer in Anaheim, California and was reportedly one of the first US-market cars converted to GT5 styling in the early 1980s. It was sent to Pantera Specialists of Santa Ana, California a few years later, where it was fitted with a pair of Rajay turbochargers and a single B&M supercharger. Internal modifications to the 351 Cleveland V8 were carried out to handle the forced induction, and upgraded brakes and suspension were installed along with revisions to the five-speed ZF transaxle. Finished in Rosso Corsa over a beige leather interior, the car is also equipped with a set of 15″ Gotti wheels, TRW harnesses, and a Sony CD stereo system. In recent years, Pantera Specialists installed a modern fuel injection system. This Pantera is now offered on behalf of the original owner by his son, with records dating back to 1978, trophies and awards, magazine features, and a clear California title.
> 
> Location: Long Beach, California 90803
> Chassis: THPNMG03206
> ...























> Lance Nist of Pantera Specialists was responsible for modifying the 351 Cleveland V8 in the 1980s with twin Rajay turbochargers mounted on custom headers, which feed into a belt-driven B&M roots-type supercharger mounted atop the intake plenum. The heads were also ported and polished, and a larger 10-quart oil pan was added along with a high-volume water pump. Internal modifications include a set of 7.5:1 forged JE pistons, roller rockers, and a Crower camshaft. Operating with 14 pounds of boost and a previously-installed Electromotive ECU, the engine developed a reported 840 horsepower. In recent years, the Electromotive system has been replaced with a modern standalone from Pantera Specialists.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Diamond Dave said:


> WOW WOW WOW! I'd never buy this at this point in my life, but after piloting an 88 16V Scirocco for years, I totally get this car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That car is absolutely nuts. I can't imagine what somebody spent restoring that car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


>


Yeah. Rub it in... :banghead:











:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> That car is absolutely nuts. I can't imagine what somebody spent restoring that car.


Just to pick on it a bit. A friend with a keen eye for details pointed out how the floor frame rails are all banged out. Still is a really really nice Scirocco.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Just to pick on it a bit. A friend with a keen eye for details *pointed out how the floor frame rails are all banged ou*t. Still is a really really nice Scirocco.


Don't all VW's come from the factory that way?? :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

fouckhest said:


> Don't all VW's come from the factory that way?? :laugh:


Hey, knock it off...  :laugh:

CSB. VW Sciroccos were not made by VW. They were made by Karmann at the Osnabruck factory.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

I love how BaT still has a sense of humor.. :laugh:










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-subaru-5k-mile-sambar-4wd-genuine-japanese-mini-fire-truck/


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Regarding the 16v Scirocco: I've owned three of them and am always looking for my fourth but I'm afraid I really missed the boat on that. I used to buy these things for $1k max, running and driving. Nowadays you can't find an S2 Scirocco in running condition for under $3k and the nice ones are clearly headed to the teens, perhaps low 20's soon?

Also hate the misinformation in that ad. The Scirocco had the earlier 1.8l 16v, not the 2.0l. Those were only available in the later 16v GTI/GLI and B3 Passat.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

73K mile E34 M5, with bidding <$10K and three days remaining; dunno if reserve has been met.


















There's a John Frankenheimer-worthy video on the listing, in contrast to BaT listings with videos of them tooling around 25 MPH street.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

andlf said:


> Holeee Carp!
> 
> One-Owner *Supercharged and Turbocharged* 1972 DeTomaso Pantera
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-detomaso-pantera-39/


Good god. Yes.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Bring a Trailer went down with ~1 hour left on my listing. queue the panic and stress.

I contacted my auction manager about my concern, and after a quick email, they isolated the website issue affecting everyone and added two hours to my auction. :beer:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> Bring a Trailer went down with ~1 hour left on my listing. queue the panic and stress.
> 
> I contacted my auction manager about my concern, and after a quick email, they isolated the website issue affecting everyone and added two hours to my auction. :beer:


I noticed this as well. I thought "What a terrible time for the site to go down". :laugh: :laugh:

Then when it came back, you had extra time, nicely done. Glad they took care of you.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> I noticed this as well. I thought "What a terrible time for the site to go down". :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Then when it came back, you had extra time, nicely done. Glad they took care of you.


my boss and I left work early to watch the end at a bar... looks like we'll be here a while.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Harv said:


>


I seem to see a remarkable number of these languishing in the JDM import sales lots. I don't think it's because US customers were very interested in finally owning one.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

:what:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/delorean-dmc-12-hovercraft/


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

The Igneous Faction said:


> Regarding the 16v Scirocco: I've owned three of them and am always looking for my fourth but I'm afraid I really missed the boat on that. I used to buy these things for $1k max, running and driving. Nowadays you can't find an S2 Scirocco in running condition for under $3k and the nice ones are clearly headed to the teens, perhaps low 20's soon?


So exciting. I am so lucky to have gotten mine back, for a good price too


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Harv said:


> :what:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/delorean-dmc-12-hovercraft/
> 
> The vehicle is equipped with a custom hover skirt and a single-cylinder Briggs and Stratton engine powering a 24″ lift fan, as well as a 627cc two-cylinder Briggs and Stratton engine at the rear providing thrust via a 36″ fan.


Only if they convert it to Honda powered.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

bit of a scary end with the website crashing, but BaT extended the auction by two hours and the car hammered at $13k. I'm really pleased and after a quick phone chat with the buyer, he's excited too. 



n0rdicalex. said:


> my car is live!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-audi-a4-avant-s-line4/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

n0rdicalex. said:


> bit of a scary end with the website crashing, but BaT extended the auction by two hours and the car hammered at $13k. I'm really pleased and after a quick phone chat with the buyer, he's excited too.


Win! :thumbup::beer:

It's a very nice car.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

Stromaluski said:


> That car is absolutely nuts. I can't imagine what somebody spent restoring that car.


In the comment section, the owner posted that he spent around 30k on the restoration.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> bit of a scary end with the website crashing, but BaT extended the auction by two hours and the car hammered at $13k. I'm really pleased and after a quick phone chat with the buyer, he's excited too.


Fantastic, I'm happy the sale went as expected!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

You may have noticed that this one is back for sale again after changing hands a couple months ago. 

Funny side note: My friend was the seller the first time around, and he told me that the buyer called him after a week or so and asked "where are the air conditioning controls?" True story.

So, as the auction indicates, the buyer realized quickly that this wasn't the car for him (that's all good with me), so he bought a McLaren and is re-selling this beauty. Yes, he was a young buyer. No, he did not know how to drive a manual.

Insert Millenial comment here: _____________________

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-911-carrera-rs-12/


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> You may have noticed that this one is back for sale again after changing hands a couple months ago.
> 
> Funny side note: My friend was the seller the first time around, and he told me that the buyer called him after a week or so and asked "where are the air conditioning controls?" True story.


:facepalm:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Funny side note: My friend was the seller the first time around, and he told me that the buyer called him after a week or so and asked "where are the air conditioning controls?" True story.


Right next to the adaptive cruise button. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

n0rdicalex. said:


> bit of a scary end with the website crashing, but BaT extended the auction by two hours and the car hammered at $13k. I'm really pleased and after a quick phone chat with the buyer, he's excited too.


Congrats. That is really good money for that car IMO. :thumbup:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Chiropractor JW said:


> In the comment section, the owner posted that he spent around 30k on the restoration.


I am honestly surprised that it's not higher than that.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

What happens if the buyer backs out of the auction?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

canadacraig said:


> What happens if the buyer backs out of the auction?


I would think you'd forfeit the 5% bat fee they hold on your card (between $250 and $5k). But there wasn't anything I could find in the FAQ. 

As for the seller- that kind of sucks because bat only technically connects you with them so they'd have a car that was not sold and bat doesn't re-list per their FAQs. My guess is the next highest bidder would get the car as a sort of accomodation.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

canadacraig said:


> What happens if the buyer backs out of the auction?





My understanding is BAT bans the buyer, refunds your listing fee and will relist if you want.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

canadacraig said:


> What happens if the buyer backs out of the auction?


That sounds like a question for BaT, but if I recall right, the buyer gets banned from BaT and loses the deposit that they made when they bid. I don't recall if BaT relists the auction or anything of that nature, though.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

n0rdicalex. said:


> bit of a scary end with the website crashing, but BaT extended the auction by two hours and the car hammered at $13k. I'm really pleased and after a quick phone chat with the buyer, he's excited too.


So what is the wagon tax on an Audi like that? What would a similar sedan sell for?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Sonderwunsch said:


> So what is the wagon tax on an Audi like that? What would a similar sedan sell for?


My gut tells me $9-10k.


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

I think I may have posted if it was worth it to post on BaT but can't be arsed finding it.

Is BaT worth it if you have a mint JDM car to post up for sale? I'm considering having them list my Mark II Tourer V on there.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

DUBPL8 said:


> I think I may have posted if it was worth it to post on BaT but can't be arsed finding it.
> 
> Is BaT worth it if you have a mint JDM car to post up for sale? I'm considering having them list my Mark II Tourer V on there.


I think BaT is undoubtedly worth it for any _seller_ if you have something interesting.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

canadacraig said:


> What happens if the buyer backs out of the auction?


Oh no. Did this happen to you on the GTI?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> You may have noticed that this one is back for sale again after changing hands a couple months ago.
> 
> Funny side note: My friend was the seller the first time around, and he told me that the buyer called him after a week or so and asked "where are the air conditioning controls?" True story.
> 
> ...


I wish I had the money to accidentally buy a car like a RS and then find out I didn't like it.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> You may have noticed that this one is back for sale again after changing hands a couple months ago.
> 
> Funny side note: My friend was the seller the first time around, and he told me that the buyer called him after a week or so and asked "where are the air conditioning controls?" True story.
> 
> ...


yipes! 560k- what did it sell for last time?

edit: 600k on July 2- an expensive way to find out you don't like old cars I guess!


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

kiznarsh said:


> I think BaT is undoubtedly worth it for any _seller_ if you have something interesting.


This better be interesting for BaT buyers:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

One day left for this 2007 GT3, it's at $50,000 - Wonder how high it'll go? That price seems low.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-porsche-911-gt3-23/


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Oh no. Did this happen to you on the GTI?


He seems to think it’s no big deal, and that I mis-represented my car. He’s going to find out different I think. If I have to lawyer up and sue him, so be it. Going to start a new thread once I get word from BaT about what his excuse to them is


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

canadacraig said:


> He seems to think it’s no big deal, and that I mis-represented my car. He’s going to find out different I think. If I have to lawyer up and sue him, so be it. Going to start a new thread once I get word from BaT about what his excuse to them is


How so? :screwy:


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

He says it’s not a GTI, just a rabbit. the vw birth certificate that says GTI, and I provided pics of it for the auction. I don’t know where he’s coming from. I reminded him that he could have asked any questions about the car during the auction, but I don’t think he is very bright.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

canadacraig said:


> He seems to think it’s no big deal, and that I mis-represented my car. He’s going to find out different I think. If I have to lawyer up and sue him, so be it. Going to start a new thread once I get word from BaT about what his excuse to them is


There are no protections as the seller from BaT against a lowlife bidder like this?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

canadacraig said:


> He seems to think it’s no big deal, and that I mis-represented my car. He’s going to find out different I think. *If I have to lawyer up and sue him, so be it.* Going to start a new thread once I get word from BaT about what his excuse to them is


Sorry to hear about the buyer backing out, but how are you going to sue him if he's not in BC without spending a fortune in lawyer fees?


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

canadacraig said:


> He says it’s not a GTI, just a rabbit. the vw birth certificate that says GTI, and I provided pics of it for the auction. I don’t know where he’s coming from. I reminded him that he could have asked any questions about the car during the auction, but I don’t think he is very bright.


I don’t think he has a lot of ground to stand on with that argument.

I will be very curious to hear how BaT manages this.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Numbersix said:


> I don’t think he has a lot of ground to stand on with that argument.
> 
> I will be very curious to hear how BaT manages this.


Maybe bat can give the seller the buyer's bat deposit money that would inevitably be forfeited? Not sure what suing is going to do. What are the damages caused by backing out of a car purchase?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> I wish I had the money to accidentally buy a car like a RS and then find out I didn't like it.


This isn’t how it drives in Forza! I demand a refund.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> This isn’t how it drives in Gran Turismo! I demand a refund.


FTFY

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Maybe bat can give the seller the buyer's bat deposit money that would inevitably be forfeited? Not sure what suing is going to do. What are the damages caused by backing out of a car purchase?


Buyers that back out after winning an auction lose the 5% fee but it goes to BaT, not the seller, seller gets the listing fee back. As stated earlier, BaT will re-list a vehicle if a buyer fails to follow thru with a purchase however most often I have noticed a vehicle will be re-listed ~1 month later. 

This is one of the weirdest builds I have seen on BaT...and it's local!
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/delorean-dmc-12-hovercraft/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

One of 45 imported to the U.S?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-100K mile E30:


















This one is dangerously close to me, and ticks off almost all the boxes: Coupe, stock stereo, digital clock... But leather seats. My dad's had cloth seats (and was an '86). I think I can refrain from making a poor financial decision, here.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh that’s nice.


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> I wish I had the money to accidentally buy a car like a RS and then find out I didn't like it.


Last time I went to Monterey a friend's friend accidentally bought a car for $5 million at auction because he drank too much. :what:

He just laughed it off the next day.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> Congrats. That is really good money for that car IMO. :thumbup:


thank you, and to the others as well. :beer:

I was happy with the sale price, since my submission included a $10k reserve but we ended up going no reserve for the auction. I had $14k as a goal in my head, but $13k was close.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

TJSwoboda said:


> One of 45 imported to the U.S?


That car used to reside 5 minutes from my house. I'll have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> One of 45 imported to the U.S?





IdontOwnAVW said:


> That car used to reside 5 minutes from my house. I'll have to keep an eye on it.


I knew they were rare but I didn't realize they were that rare. In 2015 I came "this close" to buying a manual TurboX SportCombi. It had about 43k miles and a bunch of Hirsch goodies. It was adult enthusiast owned. I even test drove it. But the car was previously a Wisconsin car and under hood hardware like brackets, nuts and bolts showed signs of corrosion, which would make any maintenance and repairs that much more difficult. My first child was due in a few months and I knew I wouldn't have the time or inclination to work on it myself and I feared that it would become a problematic money pit. I bought a different Swedish wagon instead (a lovely XC70 that I still miss and would buy again if circumstances were right) but I do lament missing out on this rare car.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Sub-100K mile E30:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is dangerously close to me, and ticks off almost all the boxes: Coupe, stock stereo, digital clock... But leather seats. My dad's had cloth seats (and was an '86). I think I can refrain from making a poor financial decision, here.



Something weird going on under the rear bumper on the passenger side.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

If only I had room.. M54 swap with a ZHP 6 speed transmission. Aluminum block so lighter than M20 or S52. Need to build that garage in my backyard.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-318is-54/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

pawa_k2001 said:


> If only I had room.. M54 swap with a ZHP 6 speed transmission. Aluminum block so lighter than M20 or S52. Need to build that garage in my backyard.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-318is-54/


4-cylinder BMWs will always play second fiddle to 6-cylinder cars. Which is a shame, since they're really pretty decent with the right perspective and understanding. BMW has a long and glorious history with them, from the 2002 to F1. I've often toyed with the idea of a 318ti but with a fully built M42 to mimic what was being run in the touring car race cars of the era. Or possibly a Brian Hart race engine or even a modern BMW Motorsport 320si engine, however, service life is very short. Unfortunately I've already got one high-strung ITB equipped 4-cylinder toy car and don't have room for another. What my fleet needs more is a torquey inline-6 that sounds glorious, like the S52 in the E36 M3. Therein lies the rub. Given the choice, most would choose the 6-cylinder option every time.

This 318is is nice as-is or would make a nice base for your dream build. The late E30 cars with their plastic bumpers are the best looking base to start with.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> 4-cylinder BMWs will always play second fiddle to 6-cylinder cars. Which is a shame, since they're really pretty decent with the right perspective and understanding. BMW has a long and glorious history with them, from the 2002 to F1. I've often toyed with the idea of a 318ti but with a fully built M42 to mimic what was being run in the touring car race cars of the era. Or possibly a Brian Hart race engine or even a modern BMW Motorsport 320si engine, however, service life is very short. Unfortunately I've already got one high-strung ITB equipped 4-cylinder toy car and don't have room for another. What my fleet needs more is a torquey inline-6 that sounds glorious, like the S52 in the E36 M3. Therein lies the rub. Given the choice, most would choose the 6-cylinder option every time.
> 
> This 318is is nice as-is or would make a nice base for your dream build. The late E30 cars with their plastic bumpers are the best looking base to start with.


I have done the E30 S52 swap, very fun car but after owning a E46 ZHP, I like the M54 engine more. M54 is an aluminum block so it will be around 40lbs lighter than a S52, in stock form the power delivery on a M54 is better, S52 feels like it has asthma.(can be fixed with tune and M50 manifold) Also, the 6 speed transmission on the ZHP is much better than what the E36s or even E46 M3 had. My old S52 swapped E30 is up for sale right now, if I didn't have the 944, I would definitely give an offer to the guy, serious miss that car.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Not into bikes, but this is really cool. Custom 1982 BMW R100RS



















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-bmw-r100rs/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

canadacraig said:


> He seems to think it’s no big deal, and that I mis-represented my car. He’s going to find out different I think. If I have to lawyer up and sue him, so be it. Going to start a new thread once I get word from BaT about what his excuse to them is


Damn dude that sucks. Please keep us posted on what happens. Was there a second bidder that might still be interested? Maybe BaT would allow you to reach out if so and see if you can make a deal.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> 4-cylinder BMWs will always play second fiddle to 6-cylinder cars. Which is a shame, since they're really pretty decent with the right perspective and understanding. BMW has a long and glorious history with them, from the 2002 to F1. I've often toyed with the idea of a 318ti but with a fully built M42 to mimic what was being run in the touring car race cars of the era. Or possibly a Brian Hart race engine or even a modern BMW Motorsport 320si engine, however, service life is very short. Unfortunately I've already got one high-strung ITB equipped 4-cylinder toy car and don't have room for another. What my fleet needs more is a torquey inline-6 that sounds glorious, like the S52 in the E36 M3. Therein lies the rub. Given the choice, most would choose the 6-cylinder option every time.
> 
> This 318is is nice as-is or would make a nice base for your dream build. The late E30 cars with their plastic bumpers are the best looking base to start with.


Thats why I was kind of glad to see GRM's project E30 go with a built 4 cylinder just to see what it would do, but the cost to performance ratio doesn't seem as good as going with an inline 6, but I like high-strung 4 cylinder cars.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> Not into bikes, but this is really cool. Custom 1982 BMW R100RS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Triggered by the offset headlight. :sly:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

pawa_k2001 said:


> I have done the E30 S52 swap, very fun car but after owning a E46 ZHP, I like the M54 engine more. M54 is an aluminum block so it will be around 40lbs lighter than a S52, in stock form the power delivery on a M54 is better, S52 feels like it has asthma.(can be fixed with tune and M50 manifold) Also, the 6 speed transmission on the ZHP is much better than what the E36s or even E46 M3 had. My old S52 swapped E30 is up for sale right now, if I didn't have the 944, I would definitely give an offer to the guy, serious miss that car.


:thumbup: I appreciate your perspective on the M54. The E46 ZHP has been on my radar for a long time. I still might try to do a E46 ZHP Cabrio one of these days. I think people want way too much for the coupes and sedans. I knew about the M50 manifold swap. As much as I want an E36 it's getting harder (i.e. more expensive) to find good ones that haven't been all used up.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Aw614 said:


> Thats why I was kind of glad to see GRM's project E30 go with a built 4 cylinder just to see what it would do, but the cost to performance ratio doesn't seem as good as going with an inline 6, but I like high-strung 4 cylinder cars.


Me, too. Glad to see the GRM E30 project develop the basic 318is platform and enhance what was already a good car rather than totally transform it into your more typical BMW hot rod. And I do like high strung 4-cylinders. I remember back when 140hp was really hot for a street car. Kids these days are spoiled rotten. But I can only enjoy driving a slow car fast when I'm by myself. My wife is not a fan of that kind of driving fun, and opportunities for solo driving are few and far in between these days. So now my idea of weekend fun driving is top down, torque, and moderately involving dynamics at modest speeds with intermittent bursts of noise and acceleration.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Damn dude that sucks. Please keep us posted on what happens. Was there a second bidder that might still be interested? Maybe BaT would allow you to reach out if so and see if you can make a deal.


That's always a possibility and BAT should be able to help facilitate contacting the #2 bidder. 

From what I've seen (and really any auction site format) is BAT is the 'vehicle' and the transaction is still between the buyer/seller. So non-paying bidders BAT will comment that the user is banned and forfeited their buyer's fee. Wouldn't be worth the money to get an attorney unless it was a large sale price and you thought you couldn't get that price from another buyer. 

https://bringatrailer.com/faq/#collapse-what-happens-after-the-auction-how-do-i-get-paid


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> You may have noticed that this one is back for sale again after changing hands a couple months ago.
> 
> Funny side note: My friend was the seller the first time around, and he told me that the buyer called him after a week or so and asked "where are the air conditioning controls?" True story.
> 
> ...


Sigh. "Where are the air conditioning controls?" It'd be worth buying a plane ticket, going to the guys house with the ruse of showing him how the A/C operates and then slapping him upside da face. :facepalm:


If I could afford something like that I don't think I could _ever_ let it go. I heart those sooooo much!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

4th Branch said:


> B
> 
> This is one of the weirdest builds I have seen on BaT...and it's local!
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/delorean-dmc-12-hovercraft/


Leno can really slay me sometimes. "You made this. All of this. It's like a giant styrofoam cup"


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Sump said:


> That's always a possibility and BAT should be able to help facilitate contacting the #2 bidder.
> 
> From what I've seen (and really any auction site format) is BAT is the 'vehicle' and the transaction is still between the buyer/seller. So non-paying bidders BAT will comment that the user is banned and forfeited their buyer's fee. Wouldn't be worth the money to get an attorney unless it was a large sale price and you thought you couldn't get that price from another buyer.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/faq/#collapse-what-happens-after-the-auction-how-do-i-get-paid


My sentiments exactly. Hopefully they will either let him contact the second highest bidder, or at least re-list (which they usually don't).


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

$15k current bid for a Disco 2, :screwy:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-land-rover-discovery-25/


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

BltByKrmn said:


> $15k current bid for a Disco 2, :screwy:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-land-rover-discovery-25/



BaT is where you go to over pay for a car - unless its a bank holiday.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Diamond Dave said:


> WOW WOW WOW! I'd never buy this at this point in my life, but after piloting an 88 16V Scirocco for years, I totally get this car.
> 
> 
> 1986 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V
> ...


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-2/

CURRENT BID: $22,000 ENDS IN: 4:15


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

andlf said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-2/
> 
> CURRENT BID: $22,000 ENDS IN: 4:15


Closed for $28k...I think the next VW to appreciate into the upper $20k's (on BaT at least) will be clean low mileage Corrado's.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> Something weird going on under the rear bumper on the passenger side.


Hmm, yeah; I see that now.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

61K mile E39 540/6:


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Interesting comments about BaT comments. This is from a post about a BMW E46 Touring with an S54 & 6 speed swap for sale in my local BMW CCA chapter.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Interesting comments about BaT comments. This is from a post about a BMW E46 Touring with an S54 & 6 speed swap for sale in my local BMW CCA chapter.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/zf6I4F9.png


IMO, when selling a car, you're going to have to deal with crappy people no matter where you sell it. May as well just deal with the ones on BaT since you only have to deal with them for a week. Selling privately or on a forum or whatever, you could potentially have to deal with them for months and months.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Stromaluski said:


> IMO, when selling a car, you're going to have to deal with crappy people no matter where you sell it. May as well just deal with the ones on BaT since you only have to deal with them for a week. Selling privately or on a forum or whatever, you could potentially have to deal with them for months and months.


Totally agreed. There's a lot of BaT commentary - which is great reading from the sidelines, BTW. For a seller, that seems like a small price to pay for the dedicated attention and price boost that BaT brings.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

4th Branch said:


> Closed for $28k...I think the next VW to appreciate into the upper $20k's (on BaT at least) will be clean low mileage Corrado's.



We won't have to wait long to find out.

40k mile '94 Corrado.
Bidding at $15k after day 1.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-5/


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PoorHouse said:


> 4th Branch said:
> 
> 
> > Closed for $28k...I think the next VW to appreciate into the upper $20k's (on BaT at least) will be clean low mileage Corrado's.
> ...


Seen this one in person. Current owner is a great seller and total Corrado guy. Definitely a solid buy!


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Im curious about how much the corrado will go for. Weren't the other sub 100k mile corrados going for somewhere in the mid teens? I need to check previous auctions.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Aw614 said:


> Im curious about how much the corrado will go for. Weren't the other sub 100k mile corrados going for somewhere in the mid teens? I need to check previous auctions.


One went for $22k recently, iirc. 

Sent from my moto using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

4th Branch said:


> Closed for $28k...I think the next VW to appreciate into the upper $20k's (on BaT at least) will be clean low mileage Corrado's.


That's more than I bought my 93 for new. Crazy to see, but it's a fabulous car. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

StressStrain said:


> Totally agreed. There's a lot of BaT commentary - which is great reading from the sidelines, BTW. For a seller, that seems like a small price to pay for the dedicated attention and price boost that BaT brings.


We have buyers on this forum who wish the cars they'd bought on BaT were as well scrutinized as people think. Off the top of my head I can name at least two dealers who've been banned for misrepresenting their vehicles for sale. However I don't think honest sellers have much to worry about.

Anyway, here's a Tatra.


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-tatra-t603/


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

I posted a warning in the comments of my auction that the guy, Joao2000 (Joao Neves of New Jersey) refuses to complete the auction. Feel free to post in my auction what you think of people like him

Edit. BaT already deleted it! Well at least you all know


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

canadacraig said:


> I posted a warning in the comments of my auction that the guy, Joao2000 (Joao Neves of New Jersey) refuses to complete the auction. Feel free to post in my auction what you think of people like him
> 
> Edit. BaT already deleted it! Well at least you all know


Are they going to let you re-list it at least? Or talk to the second highest bidder? Seems crazy that they would hang you out to dry like that if not.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

canadacraig said:


> I posted a warning in the comments of my auction that the guy, Joao2000 (Joao Neves of New Jersey) refuses to complete the auction. Feel free to post in my auction what you think of people like him
> 
> Edit. BaT already deleted it! Well at least you all know


I know it's frustrating, but for your sake, let BaT get everything handled before putting anyone on blast. you still have the upperhand since you own the car.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I know it's frustrating, but for your sake, let BaT get everything handled before putting anyone on blast. you still have the upperhand since you own the car.


No worries n0rdicalex,I appreciate the comments and the PM. BaT is being very good, and doing what they can. Not sure what will happen, but the bids didn’t get near what I thought. My fault since I see it with rose coloured glasses. Would like to get honest feed back on why it didn’t get more traction. The paint? Location (Canada)? Turbo set up? Lack of the Euro heron engine? Or something else? If I end up keeping it I would like to improve it to the point where it has wider appeal. The only thing that really irritates me is I have no where to store it! Going to move it to the MIL’s today, hopefully she will let me keep it there over the winter 

The saga continues!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

canadacraig said:


> No worries n0rdicalex,I appreciate the comments and the PM. BaT is being very good, and doing what they can. Not sure what will happen, but the bids didn’t get near what I thought. My fault since I see it with rose coloured glasses. Would like to get honest feed back on why it didn’t get more traction. The paint? Location (Canada)? Turbo set up? Lack of the Euro heron engine? Or something else? If I end up keeping it I would like to improve it to the point where it has wider appeal. The only thing that really irritates me is I have no where to store it! Going to move it to the MIL’s today, hopefully she will let me keep it there over the winter
> 
> The saga continues!


Time of year could be a factor. I know for me I would be more likely to pick up a new toy in the Spring than on the cusp of Winter. As was mentioned before the fact that you are in Canada might have hurt bidding if people are worried about bringing a car over the border. 

Otherwise I think your car is great. The only thing I would be likely to change if I were the new owner would be the wheels. 

Hope it works out one way or the other. If you can afford to do it and can find storage for the winter I would hold off and relist in Spring personally.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

canadacraig said:


> No worries n0rdicalex,I appreciate the comments and the PM. BaT is being very good, and doing what they can. Not sure what will happen, but the bids didn’t get near what I thought. My fault since I see it with rose coloured glasses. Would like to get honest feed back on why it didn’t get more traction. The paint? Location (Canada)? Turbo set up? Lack of the Euro heron engine? Or something else? If I end up keeping it I would like to improve it to the point where it has wider appeal. The only thing that really irritates me is I have no where to store it! Going to move it to the MIL’s today, hopefully she will let me keep it there over the winter
> 
> The saga continues!


Time of year could certainly have played a part.
Although that nice US Spec Rabbit GTI just sold for $30k.

I don't think the Canadian GTI's have the draw of the Euro or USA cars. While they are cool, they fall in line with the US Rabbit S. Mostly an appearance package.
Without getting a specific GTI engine whether 1.6 or 1.8 they don't have the GTI appeal.
Your car addressed that with the turbo kit. I don't think that appeals to everybody though. CIS turbo kits can be finicky, replacement parts are hard to find, not huge power, etc.

To my eyes it was a $10k car. Final bid was in the ball park.

I'm not sure what you could do to enhance the value. If you modify it more you are further limiting the market. Plus it's unlikely you'll get back whatever you spend on the mods.
I think the car is an appealing package as is. I think I would sit on it for the winter and relist it in the spring.

Final thought - Canadian cars don't seem to do as well. If you have a way to import it and get a US title that could help.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Two biggest limiting factors IMO are Canadian car/seller and not smog legal.

Canadian cars consistently underperform on BAT for whatever reason and I think CA buyers comprise a huge segment of the market.

I always thought the market for round light series 1 Rabbits would be stronger than for Westmoreland Rabbits but maybe I’m wrong and buyers now care only about the GTI pedigree.

I thought it was abundantly clear from both the auction and comments that the early Canadian GTI was a trim level only. No misrepresentation there.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-mercedes-benz-e55-amg-wagon-4/
only 24k miles


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

PoorHouse said:


> We won't have to wait long to find out.
> 
> 40k mile '94 Corrado.
> Bidding at $15k after day 1.
> ...


That Corrado looks great. I'm selling mine and I think I might put it on BAT just not sure if it will be this year or next spring.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9331203-Rare-1992-VW-Corrado-SLC-VR6-(Maryland)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

PoorHouse said:


> We won't have to wait long to find out.
> 
> 40k mile '94 Corrado.
> Bidding at $15k after day 1.
> ...


Looks so clean. But wtf I hate that they put an aftermarket stereo setup (including amp and changer). Not to mention it has an aftermarket exhaust and ECU chip. Totally wrecked it for me.

Plus no word on whether the power rear spoiler works, and the rain guard wiper arm is mia. I've seen cleaner examples recently.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

ice4life said:


> Not to mention it has an aftermarket exhaust and ECU chip. Totally wrecked it for me.


how does that wreck the car for you? if going for OEM only, it would be nice to have stock as backup, but those two items will make the that 12-valve VR6 sing the songs it's meant to sing.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

n0rdicalex. said:


> how does that wreck the car for you? if going for OEM only, it would be nice to have stock as backup, but those two items will make the that 12-valve VR6 sing the songs it's meant to sing.


The consignment dealer is making it like this is a concours car based on the fact the owner has many pebble beach entrants. This doesn't seem like the case- particularly with the paint abnormalities that can't be explained. I am weird about liking all stock, and am always on the hunt for a stock corrado. There were two at an exotic dealer on hemmings a year ago that sold for 33k and 35k (latter with leather). They were stock to the wiper blades with the same mileage.


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

Holy unicorn... god I love these
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-saab-9-3-6/

















Edit: Dammit, I see it's been posted already


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TJSwoboda said:


> One of 45 imported to the U.S?





ImHereForTheTaco said:


> Holy unicorn... god I love these
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-saab-9-3-6/
> 
> 
> ...




haha I was gonna say ALREADY POSTED! but vortex has gone from meaningful discussion, to a bunch of blind post dick swinging. Only a matter of time now before vertical scope throws in the towel.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BMAN said:


> That Corrado looks great. I'm selling mine and I think I might put it on BAT just not sure if it will be this year or next spring.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9331203-Rare-1992-VW-Corrado-SLC-VR6-(Maryland)


I think your car would do well on BaT! Very nice.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

****. I'm really missing my window to pick up a Corrado.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> ****. I'm really missing my window to pick up a Corrado.


Yeah, you really ****ed the dog on this one.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Question for those here in the know:

Been bidding casually on BMW's and noticed that there seems to be a string of similar cars that come up, ie: Saw one e30 and then 5. Saw one e46 ZHP, then two more, etc. Then, none for a while. Almost as if the more interested parties/comments/bids or possibly the frequency of the last hour bidding is triggering release of similar?

Is that some sort of curation they do or is just me seeing a pattern where there isn't one? 

:sly:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-60K mile E39 M5 in arrest me red:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

DeeJoker said:


> Question for those here in the know:
> 
> Been bidding casually on BMW's and noticed that there seems to be a string of similar cars that come up, ie: Saw one e30 and then 5. Saw one e46 ZHP, then two more, etc. Then, none for a while. Almost as if the more interested parties/comments/bids or possibly the frequency of the last hour bidding is triggering release of similar?
> 
> ...


you get a lot of people that see the success of one example and submit their car hoping for similar success. I noticed an influx of mk4 R32's this year after one sold for $44k. now, I was certainly tempted to submit my R32 since I know it would do well, but I'm still getting enjoyment out of the car.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> ****. I'm really missing my window to pick up a Corrado.


I think your window is probably fine as long as you aren't shopping them on BaT.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> I think your window is probably fine as long as you aren't shopping them on BaT.


like BMW shopping at EAG. :laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> I think your window is probably fine as long as you aren't shopping them on BaT.


Not easy to find an unmolested SLC these days.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

turbo_nine said:


> We have buyers on this forum who wish the cars they'd bought on BaT were as well scrutinized as people think. Off the top of my head I can name at least two dealers who've been banned for misrepresenting their vehicles for sale. However I don't think honest sellers have much to worry about.
> 
> Anyway, here's a Tatra.
> 
> ...


Tatra made some of the absolute coolest cars back in the day.
So happy to seem some of them still chugging along with their Iconic air-cooled V8's


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Returning to the topic of shill bidding, these two (no reserve) auctions seem to have sellers called out for bidding on their own cars. Both involved dealers selling their first car on BaT, in no reserve auctions, and for somewhat ordinary cars. The Subaru auction is still active.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-subaru-outback/











https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-honda-civic-8/


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> I think your car would do well on BaT! Very nice.


Thanks... I think so too. I'm being told it should bring more then I'm asking but for me I would rather sell it to someone that will enjoy it and take good care of it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Bat is getting into dangerous waters lately. I honestly think they're growing too quickly and don't really understand what reputational risk means. 

They have a "**** it" attitude where they decline numerous great vehicles in lieu of cars like Subarus and Hondas which is a clear incontinuity. They don't step in appropriately when people back out of sales. They don't step in when companies bid up their own cars. 

They have it great right now- people are selling cars left and right, and others are buying blindly. When the economy turns, and people really stop buying cars (not what they pretend is happening right now), they will be in for a rude awakening when they can't scam everyone out of 5% just to connect people. 

I'm sure they'll eventually get hit with some kind of major suit and be forced to clean up their murky broseph business model. Most likely with one of the major million+ auctions. 

All things considered, it is a cool site, but I just feel they're getting away from what they're supposed to be: a way to connect exotic/very rare car sellers with appropriate buyers. Instead they're now more like a broker for cars.com. 

In the meantime opcorn:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Bat is getting into dangerous waters lately. I honestly think they're growing too quickly and don't really understand what reputational risk means.
> 
> They have a "**** it" attitude where they decline numerous great vehicles in lieu of cars like Subarus and Hondas which is a clear incontinuity. They don't step in appropriately when people back out of sales. They don't step in when companies bid up their own cars.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything except the lawsuit. 

Their terms & agreements are worded like any other auction place. Burden is on the buyer, BaT has 0 responsibility for the actual cars. eBay motors is going nowhere and it’s still possible to have a scammy seller (my W123 was proof). 

It’s really ****ing annoying how slow they are when problems do arise. Remember their laziness when the Florida registered non-US compliant 1 series was for sale? They basked in the 600+ comments and minor press before doing anything.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

ice4life said:


> Bat is getting into dangerous waters lately. I honestly think they're growing too quickly and don't really understand what reputational risk means.
> 
> They have a "**** it" attitude where they decline numerous great vehicles in lieu of cars like Subarus and Hondas which is a clear incontinuity. They don't step in appropriately when people back out of sales. They don't step in when companies bid up their own cars.
> 
> ...


I'm with this guy.:thumbup:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

CostcoPizza said:


> I agree with everything except the lawsuit.
> 
> Their terms & agreements are worded like any other auction place. Burden is on the buyer, BaT has 0 responsibility for the actual cars. eBay motors is going nowhere and it’s still possible to have a scammy seller (my W123 was proof).
> 
> It’s really ****ing annoying how slow they are when problems do arise. Remember their laziness when the Florida registered non-US compliant 1 series was for sale? They basked in the 600+ comments and minor press before doing anything.


Yeah of course that is a good point about the burden of proof/iron clad terms & agreements. Hopefully they will suffer under the collapse of their own egos.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

n0rdicalex. said:


> you get a lot of people that see the success of one example and submit their car hoping for similar success. I noticed an influx of mk4 R32's this year after one sold for $44k. now, I was certainly tempted to submit my R32 since I know it would do well, but I'm still getting enjoyment out of the car.


I suspect that is the case as well, herd mentality being what it is. 

But I'm wondering if they sit on listings for a period of time to help artificially motivate the market. 

IE: e39 M5 and e46 M3 are hot right now. Are they holding onto listings to prevent too much being sold at once and deflate the market? Are they curating the listings to boost the overall sales numbers? Way i'm seeing it, what they've done to air-cooled 911's is happening now to non-M e39/e46, specifically 540's and 330CI's in both ZHP and non-ZHP trim. The BaT tax has pretty much ended the salad days of inexpensive German cars.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

ice4life said:


> Yeah of course that is a good point about the burden of proof/iron clad terms & agreements. Hopefully they will suffer under the collapse of their own egos.


Makes me wonder if there isn't some archaic state peddling law somewhere they're in violation of. You know, the kind of protectionist BS the auto industry is famous for.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

DeeJoker said:


> I suspect that is the case as well, herd mentality being what it is.
> 
> But I'm wondering if they sit on listings for a period of time to help artificially motivate the market.
> 
> IE: e39 M5 and e46 M3 are hot right now. Are they holding onto listings to prevent too much being sold at once and deflate the market? Are they curating the listings to boost the overall sales numbers? Way i'm seeing it, what they've done to air-cooled 911's is happening now to non-M e39/e46, specifically 540's and 330CI's in both ZHP and non-ZHP trim. The BaT tax has pretty much ended the salad days of inexpensive German cars.


I’m certain that they try to manage their listings to ensure they have a good mix and give each seller an opportunity to have their time. Nothing wrong with that. If you had 7 identical 540s all ending on the same day, it wouldn’t be good for buyer nor seller. Buyer can’t be bidding on multiple cars at the same time. One auction has to end before they know if they already have a car.

Btw, I’ve now sold 2 cars and bought 1 on BaT and I have found nothing but straightforward business practices and good results so far. Small sample size, but I’m a happy customer.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

LMAO at that '86 Civic (and surrounding shenanigans) linked above... I had one in brown as my first car. What a POS. :facepalm:


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

CostcoPizza said:


> I agree with everything except the lawsuit.
> 
> Their terms & agreements are worded like any other auction place. Burden is on the buyer, BaT has 0 responsibility for the actual cars. eBay motors is going nowhere and it’s still possible to have a scammy seller (my W123 was proof).
> 
> It’s really ****ing annoying how slow they are when problems do arise. Remember their laziness when the Florida registered non-US compliant 1 series was for sale? They basked in the 600+ comments and minor press before doing anything.


Don’t forget what we learned from the 23-window samba guy, no matter how hard the broker tries to shun responsibility something will eventually fall back on them.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Btw, I’ve now sold 2 cars and bought 1 on BaT and I have found nothing but straightforward business practices and good results so far. Small sample size, but I’m a happy customer.


I only bought 1 car from BaT (996 last year), and the experience was overall very positive. In fact, it's probably been the best car purchasing experience I've had. Most sellers (not all) on BaT seem to be enthusiasts, who really understand their car. As a buyer, you pay a premium, but it's worth it IMO.

I'm going to try my luck again in the future with BaT, probably as a seller next.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

DeeJoker said:


> I suspect that is the case as well, herd mentality being what it is.
> 
> But I'm wondering if they sit on listings for a period of time to help artificially motivate the market.
> 
> IE: e39 M5 and e46 M3 are hot right now. Are they holding onto listings to prevent too much being sold at once and deflate the market? Are they curating the listings to boost the overall sales numbers? Way i'm seeing it, what they've done to air-cooled 911's is happening now to non-M e39/e46, specifically 540's and 330CI's in both ZHP and non-ZHP trim. The BaT tax has pretty much ended the salad days of inexpensive German cars.


"They" aren't doing anything except running a great auction platform that includes that unique twist of extending with each final bid.

They don't sit on cars to artificially motivate the market. But they rarely put up two low mileage OEM E39 M5's at the same day. They might add the 2nd one with 3 days to go on the first or they might put in a highly modified M5 next to it since the two will attract different bidders



Overall, the biggest whiners are the ones that complain about
A) Prices insane OMG!!!
B) They didn't take my car that I think is so special 
C) Bastards wouldn't let me set a reserve prices


They're scaling just fine. They take action on all the questionable auctions. Occasionally shill bidding or shady things happen and they try to address as best they can.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Diamond Dave said:


> "They" aren't doing anything except running a great auction platform that includes that unique twist of extending with each final bid.
> 
> They don't sit on cars to artificially motivate the market. But they rarely put up two low mileage OEM E39 M5's at the same day. They might add the 2nd one with 3 days to go on the first or they might put in a highly modified M5 next to it since the two will attract different bidders


That is somewhat where I was headed with it. So my thought that they are moderately curating the postings/listings is likely not far off. 



> Overall, the biggest whiners are the ones that complain about
> A) Prices insane OMG!!!
> B) They didn't take my car that I think is so special
> C) Bastards wouldn't let me set a reserve prices


No kidding. I still wonder about the no-reserve thing, though. If I had an in-demand car and wanted to post it, a reserve would be a must. And if they didn't let me, I'd not post it there. 



> They're scaling just fine. They take action on all the questionable auctions. Occasionally shill bidding or shady things happen and they try to address as best they can.


Appears to be the case, and I agree.

Half the time I just like watching it and drooling over cars i can never afford or never would own but enjoy seeing "coming through the lanes." And no matter what, BaT's prices on BMWs are still far and above anything EAG has.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Diamond Dave said:


> "They" aren't doing anything except running a great auction platform that includes that unique twist of extending with each final bid.


That's hardly unique just because eBay doesn't allow it. Every physical auction does this. Yahoo! Japan Auctions has offered this for many years.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

freedomgli said:


> That's hardly unique just because eBay doesn't allow it. Every physical auction does this. Yahoo! Japan Auctions has offered this for many years.


In that case I wonder why eBay doesn't also automatically extend auctions for new bids. Then again my mind wanders to whatever new ways that feature could be abused on eBay.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> In that case I wonder why eBay doesn't also automatically extend auctions for new bids. Then again my mind wanders to whatever new ways that feature could be abused on eBay.


I'm sure eBay has crunched the numbers and done all the computation and game theory analysis. Simple answer is they make more money without it. Remember, they're all about high volume transactions, not high value. They honestly don't care much about maximizing market value for any single auction item. Their business is really geared towards commodities sales.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

I suspect that auctions don't even make up the bulk of sales volume on eBay anymore. Tons and tons of buy-it-now and best offer stuff in the "commodity" range.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

turbo_nine said:


> I suspect that auctions don't even make up the bulk of sales volume on eBay anymore. Tons and tons of buy-it-now and best offer stuff in the "commodity" range.


Yeah, in many cases it seems easier to find specific things on eBay than Amazon. The only advantage Amazon has is fast shipping.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1969-ford-torino-cobra/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'89 BMW 325is coupe, manual, 148K miles:


















This one checks off pretty much all of my boxes, but fortunately for my wallet it's nowhere near me.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TJSwoboda said:


> '89 BMW 325is coupe, manual, 148K miles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy moley! Those accessory rear headrests are damn rare. :heart:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I guess today is E46 day. If the M3 was a manual I'd probably bid on it. I'd also be bidding on the ZHP if it were four door.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-325i-touring-7/










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-bmw-m3-convertible-22/










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-bmw-330ci-zhp-6-speed-6/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> ****. I'm really missing my window to pick up a Corrado.


https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/littleton-corrado-vr6-slc-1992/7013818086.html

This one is in my back yard.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ice4life said:


> https://denver.craigslist.org/cto/d/littleton-corrado-vr6-slc-1992/7013818086.html
> 
> This one is in my back yard.


Sweet! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

This is pretty much perfect, and reminds me of one that my next-door neighbor owned when new.

1983 Jeep Cherokee Laredo on BaT


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1988-bmw-m6-64/

Oh my... :heart:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> This is pretty much perfect, and reminds me of one that my next-door neighbor owned when new.


Yeah, looking at those photos I think a 2-door SJ just ended up on my bucket list.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1988-bmw-m6-64/
> 
> Oh my... :heart:


Going for more than MSRP in 1988, and worth it.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

TJSwoboda said:


> Going for more than MSRP in 1988, and worth it.


The price delta between E34 M5s and E24 M6s is crazy to me considering how much they share. The S38 is a cool engine but you really have to be angry at it to get it to go.

I think if I were shopping for a GT coupe from 1988 I would go this route.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-porsche-928-s4-48/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Hnnnnngggggg. 

1987 Ford Sierra RS Cosworth w/ rebuilt YB 2.0-liter DOHC four from a 1992 Ford Escort RS Cosworth

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-ford-sierra-rs-cosworth/






























> This 1987 Ford Sierra RS Cosworth is a left-hand-drive example that was first registered in Palma di Mallorca, Spain, and has remained with a pair of brothers for the last 12 years in Santa Cruz de Tenefire, Spain. *Power is provided by a rebuilt 2.0-liter DOHC inline-four from a 1992 Ford Escort RS Cosworth mated to a five-speed manual transmission.* Several modifications were completed in February 2019, and current features include adjustable control arms, adjustable gas shock absorbers, upgraded braking components, a Stage 2 computer chip and electronics, silicone hoses, aluminum fluid reservoirs, an RS500 front bumper, and RS spoiler edges. This rear-wheel-drive Sierra RS Cosworth and is now offered on behalf of the current owner with Spanish registration.
> 
> The body is finished in black, one of only three colors offered on the Sierra RS Cosworth, which is differentiated cosmetically from regular three-door Sierra models by a large rear wing, wider wheel arches, deeper side skirts, and a front air dam. This example has been fitted with a front bumper from an RS500, featuring additional air vents, a lower lip, and clear turn signal lenses. An RS500-style Gurney flap has also been added to the rear spoiler, along with a second spoiler on the trunk lid. RS500 decals have been affixed to the trunk lid and front fenders.
> 
> ...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

andlf said:


> Hnnnnngggggg.
> 
> 1987 Ford Sierra RS Cosworth w/ rebuilt YB 2.0-liter DOHC four from a 1992 Ford Escort RS Cosworth
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-ford-sierra-rs-cosworth/


Drool worthy car for sure. But there are potential pitfalls with international transactions and importing cars >25 years old into USA that buyers should be aware of. Plus I can almost guarantee that the next owner of that car will be in Europe. Prices for Ford Cosworths is going crazy over there. Here they're still a bit too niche to command top dollar.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> This is pretty much perfect, and reminds me of one that my next-door neighbor owned when new.
> 
> 1983 Jeep Cherokee Laredo on BaT


Oh my. 


Dis page is gud.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-850i-71/










Plus: 

BMW V12, Relatively low mileage, Three pedals and 6 gears, Calypso Red (Goddamn, I miss my e34).

Minus: 

BMW V12, and undoubtedly enough ongoing gremlins to put my mechanic's grandson through a medium-priced liberal arts college.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks questionable with new undercoating and some weld seams, spit polish and sell? Looks like a new shock tower on the right side with overspray. 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-volkswagen-rabbit-gti-7/


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> This is pretty much perfect, and reminds me of one that my next-door neighbor owned when new.
> 
> 1983 Jeep Cherokee Laredo on BaT


OMG, I wish my wallet could handle this.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

DeeJoker said:


> Minus:
> 
> BMW V12


I’ve not owned a BMW v12, so take this with a grain of salt, but I’ve heard that it’s actually more reliable than the V8 because it’s basically just two M20s joined together. Supposedly they share a lot of parts, accessories are interchangeable, etc. 

I’d imagine that fuel mileage would be abysmal though. In high school (2000-2004), there were these twin brothers that shared an early 90s 750iL and I remember them bitching about gas all the time even though fuel was only $0.90/gallon.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

A friend of mine was interested in this Saleen. Until he bought into the commenters torpedoing the sale. I don't know. If there wasn't a 15 year gap in the carfax I would be more inclined to believe the seller.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-saleen-s-281sc/


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

MAC said:


> A friend of mine was interested in this Saleen. Until he bought into the commenters torpedoing the sale. I don't know. If there wasn't a 15 year gap in the carfax I would be more inclined to believe the seller.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-saleen-s-281sc/


I used to work with a guy who had one just like this, in west Michigan. It was ridiculously fast and he didn't take good care of it. I don't remember what number it was so I wouldn't expect this to be the same car, but it was very similar!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

a bit of an update on my 2008 A4 Avant.

the auction closed Monday 28-Oct around 5pm EST with a hammer price of $13k. I spoke to the buyer right away and everything seemed good. later that evening I received a text stating he could no longer buy the car. he again contacted me on Tuesday 29-Oct and stated he didn't have the financing/money so could not honor his high bid. I reported all that with screenshots to BaT and they began looking into the issue. I kept almost daily contact with BaT wondering the status of my auction, until they finally had started their customer service process on Monday 4-Nov. by Wednesday 6-Nov, they had followed up and provided the under bidder's contact information. 

the under-bidder agreed to buy the car for his highest bid and is planning to pick up the car this Saturday 9-Nov. he's definitely an Audi nut so I'm happy it's going to a good home. however, I am disappointed in BaT taking so long on their process. I understand my car didn't bring a huge buyers fee, but it felt like it was being handled at their convenience. I'll certainly entertain other options when/if I sell my mk4 R32 (second owner, 89k miles, never driven in winter, etc) in the near future. 

:beer:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Well that is a bummer to hear, especially since canadacraig is experiencing the same thing.  Glad you were able to get the deal done with the second bidder. 

I would imagine with their "Premium" listings these normal listings are taking a backseat. I'd like to believe these are just growing pains and not that they don't give a **** about the cars that got them where they are.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> a bit of an update on my 2008 A4 Avant.
> 
> the auction closed Monday 28-Oct around 5pm EST with a hammer price of $13k.....


Selling price wise, how did the final auction price compare to what you would have listed the car otherwise?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> a bit of an update on my 2008 A4 Avant.
> 
> the auction closed Monday 28-Oct around 5pm EST with a hammer price of $13k. I spoke to the buyer right away and everything seemed good. later that evening I received a text stating he could no longer buy the car. he again contacted me on Tuesday 29-Oct and stated he didn't have the financing/money so could not honor his high bid. I reported all that with screenshots to BaT and they began looking into the issue. I kept almost daily contact with BaT wondering the status of my auction, until they finally had started their customer service process on Monday 4-Nov. by Wednesday 6-Nov, they had followed up and provided the under bidder's contact information.
> 
> ...


If I may, what was the new buyers highest bid?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

corrado-correr said:


> Selling price wise, how did the final auction price compare to what you would have listed the car otherwise?


in my head, I wanted $14,000 (kind of an arbitrary value). had I listed the car at that price, I doubt I would have been able to sell it for that. even with the second highest bidder's buying price ($12,250), I'm happy.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I have to say, I'm a little surprised to see so many people having issues with the buyers on BaT.

In my brain I figure most folks buying cars on there are established, and likely paying cash for the vehicles they bid on. I guess not.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

n0rdicalex. said:


> a bit of an update on my 2008 A4 Avant.
> 
> the auction closed Monday 28-Oct around 5pm EST with a hammer price of $13k. I spoke to the buyer right away and everything seemed good. later that evening I received a text stating he could no longer buy the car. he again contacted me on Tuesday 29-Oct and stated he didn't have the financing/money so could not honor his high bid. I reported all that with screenshots to BaT and they began looking into the issue. I kept almost daily contact with BaT wondering the status of my auction, until they finally had started their customer service process on Monday 4-Nov. by Wednesday 6-Nov, they had followed up and provided the under bidder's contact information.
> 
> ...


Yeah because you're just going to sell the R to me.  (For real)


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> If I may, what was the new buyers highest bid?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Sump said:


> Yeah because you're just going to sell the R to me.  (For real)


I had planned to sell and buy an RS4 in 2018, but did high-flow cats, OEM exhaust, and a Dieselgeek short shifter, and that reignited my love for the car. but lately I've been lusting after that 4.2L 8k RPM V8. coincidentally, talking to the buyer of my A4 last night, he recently sold a 17k mile RS4 and was adamant that I buy one. ok yes.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

masa8888 said:


> I only bought 1 car from BaT (996 last year), and the experience was overall very positive. In fact, it's probably been the best car purchasing experience I've had. Most sellers (not all) on BaT seem to be enthusiasts, who really understand their car. As a buyer, you pay a premium, but it's worth it IMO.
> 
> I'm going to try my luck again in the future with BaT, probably as a seller next.






canadacraig said:


> I posted a warning in the comments of my auction that the guy, Joao2000 (Joao Neves of New Jersey) refuses to complete the auction. Feel free to post in my auction what you think of people like him
> 
> Edit. BaT already deleted it! Well at least you all know





n0rdicalex. said:


> a bit of an update on my 2008 A4 Avant.
> 
> the auction closed Monday 28-Oct around 5pm EST with a hammer price of $13k. I spoke to the buyer right away and everything seemed good. later that evening I received a text stating he could no longer buy the car. he again contacted me on Tuesday 29-Oct and stated he didn't have the financing/money so could not honor his high bid. I reported all that with screenshots to BaT and they began looking into the issue. I kept almost daily contact with BaT wondering the status of my auction, until they finally had started their customer service process on Monday 4-Nov. by Wednesday 6-Nov, they had followed up and provided the under bidder's contact information.
> 
> ...





UncleJB said:


> Well that is a bummer to hear, especially since canadacraig is experiencing the same thing.  Glad you were able to get the deal done with the second bidder.
> 
> I would imagine with their "Premium" listings these normal listings are taking a backseat. I'd like to believe these are just growing pains and not that they don't give a **** about the cars that got them where they are.


Seems like BAT is very inconsistent because they don't properly vet their buyers for non high-end/premium auctions.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-porsche-911-carrera-45/











Pretty nice backdate 911. While not a Singer, they did get the essence right with all the little details. Sure sounds the business.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

I last heard from BaT on Monday. They are still trying to get the winner or the runner up interested in my car. I have given up. On Tuesday I send the ultamatim and see where that lands. Very disappointed in the whole thing and would never use their service again.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

And now for something completely different:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1931-packard-833/


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> I have to say, I'm a little surprised to see so many people having issues with the buyers on BaT.
> 
> In my brain I figure most folks buying cars on there are established, and likely paying cash for the vehicles they bid on. I guess not.


I realize not everyone has $14+k to throw at a car they're bidding on and that the original high bidder of the A4 Avant probably got caught up in the excitement of it all, but dude didn't have the $ he bid and was going to look for financing on a 10+ year old car after the auction ended? Seems typical of a lot of people in the world today . Can't see the end of the path they're on, but sure are running along at full speed.

I don't think a lot of traditional banks or credit unions are going to give out a $15k loan on a 10 year old car are they?


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Matt said:


> I realize not everyone has $14+k to throw at a car they're bidding on and that the original high bidder of the A4 Avant probably got caught up in the excitement of it all, but dude didn't have the $ he bid and was going to look for financing on a 10+ year old car after the auction ended? Seems typical of a lot of people in the world today . Can't see the end of the path they're on, but sure are running along at full speed.
> 
> I don't think a lot of traditional banks or credit unions are going to give out a $15k loan on a 10 year old car are they?


Eh, I got a 30K loan on a 7 year old S4


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

amusante1002 said:


> Eh, I got a 30K loan on a 7 year old S4


Why were you paying 30 grand for a 7 year old S4??


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Matt said:


> I realize not everyone has $14+k to throw at a car they're bidding on and that the original high bidder of the A4 Avant probably got caught up in the excitement of it all, but dude didn't have the $ he bid and was going to look for financing on a 10+ year old car after the auction ended? Seems typical of a lot of people in the world today . Can't see the end of the path they're on, but sure are running along at full speed.
> 
> I don't think a lot of traditional banks or credit unions are going to give out a $15k loan on a 10 year old car are they?


All depends on the value the car still retains. 

I had a loan on a C5 Vette because interest was low, same with the C6Z I owned.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Matt said:


> I realize not everyone has $14+k to throw at a car they're bidding on and that the original high bidder of the A4 Avant probably got caught up in the excitement of it all, but dude didn't have the $ he bid and was going to look for financing on a 10+ year old car after the auction ended? Seems typical of a lot of people in the world today . Can't see the end of the path they're on, but sure are running along at full speed.
> 
> I don't think a lot of traditional banks or credit unions are going to give out a $15k loan on a 10 year old car are they?


Absolutely not. The bank I use for most of my smaller stuff and financing will finance an older car, but the terms generally suck. 

I called the bank a few weeks ago about a 2004 M3 I was interested in for sale locally. The car was for sale for $12,000 - Bank goes off NADA values, which had the car at $9,775. They will loan 80% of that number, which put me at $7,820. At that price the bank is only willing to loan up to 30 months because once again, older car, higher risk, blah blah blah. So that's $4,180 I'd need to purchase the car, no big deal, but for someone who doesn't have two penny's to rub together, they're not going to come up with that.

I obviously didn't buy the car, not because of financing, but because owner was kind of shady. It was a convertible and six speed with 110,000 miles on it. Owner told me rod bearings had been done, that he'd done it himself, and had absolutely zero record of purchasing bearings and obviously didn't have a record of the work. Besides that, there were no records of anything else either, no oil changes, brakes, notta.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Why were you paying 30 grand for a 7 year old S4??


2010 S4 bought in 2017 - fully loaded, 6MT, 42K miles. It was what I wanted. I got a 30K loan, but paid like $28.5. Probably should've paid like 25-6K, but I wanted it.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

amusante1002 said:


> Eh, I got a 30K loan on a 7 year old S4


Most lenders have a cutoff even if they don't openly advertise it. This is what messes up many buyers who think they're pre-qualified for a loan but don't understand all the stipulations. For many lenders, 10 years old is the limit, and how they calculate the vehicle age can vary (calendar year? model year? build month? etc.). Furthermore, lenders often have LTV limits based on NADA or other book value.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Matt said:


> I realize not everyone has $14+k to throw at a car they're bidding on and that the original high bidder of the A4 Avant probably got caught up in the excitement of it all, but dude didn't have the $ he bid and was going to look for financing on a 10+ year old car after the auction ended? Seems typical of a lot of people in the world today . Can't see the end of the path they're on, but sure are running along at full speed.
> 
> I don't think a lot of traditional banks or credit unions are going to give out a $15k loan on a 10 year old car are they?


BaT should go to the next level and partner with a lender to get bidders pre-approved and offer financing through that lender. It would go a long way towards sellers trusting the process.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

oidoglr said:


> BaT should go to the next level and partner with a lender to get bidders pre-approved and offer financing through that lender. It would go a long way towards sellers trusting the process.


I would be VERY surprised if this isn't something they're already working on.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I would be VERY surprised if this isn't something they're already working on.


I always thought they should do some sort of soft credit pull, like what you can get via free monitoring via Mint.com or similar. If someone has a 750+score sure bid away, but someone rolls up with a 350 score you'll need to submit additional info that you are qualified to bid.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

There should at least be some sort of minimum percentage that the winning bidder is locked into paying, should they then decide to become a flake.

I don't know how that would be enforceable, as there can also be shady people selling as well - but it would be nice if something could be implemented to detract the casual bidder from hosing up a perfectly good auction.



I'm starting to feel like I dodged a bullet by not putting my SS up there.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> There should at least be some sort of minimum percentage that the winning bidder is locked into paying, should they then decide to become a flake.


They sort of have that already, with the 5% non-refundable buyer's fee. When I bough my car, the 5% was charged against my credit card at the start of the auction. It's refunded only if you're not the winning buyer. To me that's enough incentive as a buyer to actually go through with the process and not flake out. However, obviously it's not enough for some others. I think the suggestion of a soft credit report pull is a good suggestion, with additional requirements necessary for sub-prime buyers.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

freedomgli said:


> Most lenders have a cutoff even if they don't openly advertise it. This is what messes up many buyers who think they're pre-qualified for a loan but don't understand all the stipulations. For many lenders, 10 years old is the limit, and how they calculate the vehicle age can vary (calendar year? model year? build month? etc.). Furthermore, lenders often have LTV limits based on NADA or other book value.


If you have the credit and proof of income you can finance anything. Usually not through traditional lenders but there are plenty of companies that specialize in lending for hobby cars.



masa8888 said:


> They sort of have that already, with the 5% non-refundable buyer's fee. When I bough my car, the 5% was charged against my credit card at the start of the auction. It's refunded only if you're not the winning buyer. To me that's enough incentive as a buyer to actually go through with the process and not flake out. However, obviously it's not enough for some others. I think the suggestion of a soft credit report pull is a good suggestion, with additional requirements necessary for sub-prime buyers.


In n0rdicalex.'s case the price delta from the 1st to 2nd place bidder should be provided to him out of that buyer's fee from BaT but I doubt they would do it.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Matt said:


> I realize not everyone has $14+k to throw at a car they're bidding on and that the original high bidder of the A4 Avant probably got caught up in the excitement of it all, but dude didn't have the $ he bid and was going to look for financing on a 10+ year old car after the auction ended? Seems typical of a lot of people in the world today . Can't see the end of the path they're on, but sure are running along at full speed.
> 
> I don't think a lot of traditional banks or credit unions are going to give out a $15k loan on a 10 year old car are they?


that surprised me - unless it's a personal loan I don't see any bank or credit union giving that much on an 11 year old car. ever. I tried it with an E36 M3/4/5 right out of college and they were reluctant to give me what I wanted, but did offer a close amount.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> There should at least be some sort of minimum percentage that the winning bidder is locked into paying, should they then decide to become a flake.
> 
> *I don't know how that would be enforceable*


That's the problem.

Even with the card on file for deposit, if you're a sh*t head with no money, at the end of the day you're a sh*t head with no money. When you place a bid they place a "hold" on the card you've got. Now if you're a piece of sh*t with no money, and your bid wins. Let's say you try to secure funding for 100% of the car you can't afford in the first place, and the bank says no. Yes, they can still try and make you pay the deposit, but that would be easy to get out of, including buyer's fees. Really the only ground they have to stand on is banning you from the site indefinitely. Which to a scumbag, is not a big deal.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's the problem.
> 
> Even with the card on file for deposit, if you're a sh*t head with no money, at the end of the day you're a sh*t head with no money. When you place a bid they place a "hold" on the card you've got. Now if you're a piece of sh*t with no money, and your bid wins. Let's say you try to secure funding for 100% of the car you can't afford in the first place, and the bank says no. Yes, they can still try and make you pay the deposit, but that would be easy to get out of, including buyer's fees. Really the only ground they have to stand on is banning you from the site indefinitely. Which to a scumbag, is not a big deal.


What we need is a BaT scumbag bidder hit squad. They could dress in Fatlace gear and ride around on Groms so people know they aren't to be messed with.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Make fun of the TFL mentality all you want but there are several examples on these recent pages that people with passion interests such as cars have a real poor concept of proper financial stability.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> If you have the credit and proof of income you can finance anything. Usually not through traditional lenders but there are plenty of companies that specialize in lending for hobby cars.


Lending and leasing for high-end collector cars is pretty routine these days. But it seems like most lenders aren't too keen on "youngtimer" future classic cars (aka BaT's bread and butter). Most banks still just see them as old, risky, depreciating assets. So short of a high-interest personal loan secured with collateral, I don't see many financial product offerings for this niche area. Can you name some lenders that you can recommend?


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

freedomgli said:


> Lending and leasing for high-end collector cars is pretty routine these days. But it seems like most lenders aren't too keen on "youngtimer" future classic cars (aka BaT's bread and butter). Most banks still just see them as old, risky, depreciating assets. So short of a high-interest personal loan secured with collateral, I don't see many financial product offerings for this niche area. Can you name some lenders that you can recommend?


Lightstream
JJ Best
Woodside Credit

I used Lightstream for a 1991 M5 and on my current 2007 BMW E91. I had a loan lined up on a 993 with Woodside but the dealer flaked on me.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

penfed is supposedly great


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

My normal credit union approved me for a loan on a 91 NSX about 10 years ago. I stupidly passed and got a 996 instead.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Cr4shT3st said:


> My normal credit union approved me for a loan on a 91 NSX about 10 years ago. I stupidly passed and* got a 996 instead*.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Cr4shT3st said:


> My normal credit union approved me for a loan on a 91 NSX about 10 years ago. I stupidly passed and got a 996 instead.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

absoluteczech said:


> penfed is supposedly great


PenFed is awesome. They approved a loan for my 11 year old 987.1 immediately earlier this year and at a very reasonable APR for a 60 month term. Lots of friends have used them to finance 10+ year old cars and zero issues at all :thumbup:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

aar0n. said:


> PenFed is awesome. They approved a loan for my 11 year old 987.1 immediately earlier this year and at a very reasonable APR for a 60 month term. Lots of friends have used them to finance 10+ year old cars and zero issues at all :thumbup:


I use PenFed as well, I've also used DCU in the past for two cars so. Not sure I like the APRs creeping up as time goes on, though. :laugh:


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

mrothwell said:


> I’ve not owned a BMW v12, so take this with a grain of salt, but I’ve heard that it’s actually more reliable than the V8 because it’s basically just two M20s joined together. Supposedly they share a lot of parts, accessories are interchangeable, etc.


Sort of. The M20 is the basis for the m70 in so much as the M70 is two straight sixes. Outside of that I'm not sure much of the parts swaps across but I could be wrong there. I have never owned an M70 powered anything- my mechanic talked my father out of an e32 750i in 1989. He has said on more than a few occasions that if I buy one he'll shoot me.  

Far as reliability versus the v8, he has said the v8 is the far superior motor from all aspects- maintenance, reliability, economy. I think there's also the issue with the early models using Nikasil.

I think the big reason the V12s get such a bad rap is because the maintenance is so damned expensive, and was from new. I think a lot of buyers don't account for the BMW tax on maintenance. Sure, you can afford to buy it, but can you afford to keep it running? 




> I’d imagine that fuel mileage would be abysmal though. In high school (2000-2004), there were these twin brothers that shared an early 90s 750iL and I remember them bitching about gas all the time even though fuel was only $0.90/gallon.


Ooof. That engine needed premium. Poor e32.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Lightstream
> JJ Best
> Woodside Credit
> 
> I used Lightstream for a 1991 M5 and on my current 2007 BMW E91. I had a loan lined up on a 993 with Woodside but the dealer flaked on me.


Lightstream is for people with great credit. I used them for a loan awhile back and it was so easy... had the money in my account the next day. Highly recommend them.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

roman16v said:


> Lightstream is for people with great credit. I used them for a loan awhile back and it was so easy... had the money in my account the next day. Highly recommend them.



Your humblebrag game is strong.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Doug DeMuro sings the praises of PenFed. I believe he finances all his cars through them, including the Ford GT.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

More drama at BAT.
Deadbeat seller won't honour auction price and demands 5k more to complete the sale from high bidder.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-acura-integra-type-r-29/


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

westopher said:


> More drama at BAT.
> Deadbeat seller won't honour auction price and demands 5k more to complete the sale from high bidder.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-acura-integra-type-r-29/


As one commentator astutely indicated, the whole auction was a dumpster fire.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

thegave said:


> As one commentator astutely indicated, the whole auction was a dumpster fire.


I read some of that. Crazy. 

I still haven’t been paid for my car yet. Definitely losing hope that a deal will be made


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

my Bring a Trailer sale is done. the new owner picked up the car on Saturday. I did a quick touchless wash Friday night and spent the evening doing minor cleaning and organizing for the new owner. he seemed like a great Audi enthusiast so I'm happy it's in good hands and I did request first rights of refusal if he ever sells. coincidentally, the car went from Columbus Indiana to Columbus Ohio, so keep an eye out for the car if you're in that area. :beer:

edit:

would I use BaT again? as of now... no, I don't think so. it was a good experience and I'm glad the car sold for the price it did, but I wasn't thrilled with their slow pace from time of submission, to going live, and dealing with the winning bidder that couldn't pay. perhaps it's different for high dollar cars or premium auctions, but I think they need to work on some things before I'd sell another car through them. 

now, what bad decisions can I make for my S4... 



roman16v said:


> Lightstream is for people with great credit. I used them for a loan awhile back and it was so easy... had the money in my account the next day. Highly recommend them.


I submitted my loan application for my S4 at 7:42am and was approved at 7:43am. it's the fist time I've used them, but I've been very happy with the service and rates, so will certainly use them again.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1990 560SEL, 118K miles:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I wish there were more classic Mercedes with manuals, they’re really hard to find. 

That’s a very pretty car.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's the problem.
> 
> Even with the card on file for deposit, if you're a sh*t head with no money, at the end of the day you're a sh*t head with no money. When you place a bid they place a "hold" on the card you've got. Now if you're a piece of sh*t with no money, and your bid wins. Let's say you try to secure funding for 100% of the car you can't afford in the first place, and the bank says no. Yes, they can still try and make you pay the deposit, but that would be easy to get out of, including buyer's fees. Really the only ground they have to stand on is banning you from the site indefinitely. Which to a scumbag, is not a big deal.


Not quite true... As you said, BaT pre-authorizes your card before they accept your bid. Contractually, per their terms, you are obligated to pay that fee IF you are the winning bidder, REGARDLESS of what happens after that (even if you don't buy the car... read the fine print!). So if you are piece of sh*t and get no bank money, the credit card has already been charged and the buyer has NO grounds to ask for the charge to be rescinded. It's already done, so it isn't easy to get out of. 

So, what BaT could do is to charge even more, like 8%. If the deal goes through, 3% goes to the seller and 5% stays with BaT, and the buyer coughs up the remaining 97% direct to seller. If the deal does NOT go through, BaT splits the fee 4%/4% between they and the seller (basically sending teh seller 1% more o top of the 3% they sent immediately on auction close). That way, BaT takes a small hit (1%) for the failure, and the seller gets 4% for their trouble (Alex would have gotten $520 in this scenario, on his $13,000 car). the buyer is on the hook for 8% if he/she fails to go through, so it is an even larger incentive to get things done. This Alex deals would have cost the buyer $1,040 at 8% instead of $650 at 5%. Would that make him "find a way" to finalize the deal? Maybe not, but at least Alex would be better off and BaT would take a small hit.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Thats a very simple and excellent solution to a pretty straight forward problem. They should have done that long ago with the issues they have been having with the growth. 
I think thats the biggest issue here. We all know the solution, and BAT does too. It seems that since when something like that goes unchecked, whether it's the truth or not, that they just don't give a **** about the satisfaction of those involved in the sites business, and it's a BAD look.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Not quite true... As you said, BaT pre-authorizes your card before they accept your bid. Contractually, per their terms, you are obligated to pay that fee IF you are the winning bidder, REGARDLESS of what happens after that (even if you don't buy the car... read the fine print!). So if you are piece of sh*t and get no bank money, the credit card has already been charged and the buyer has NO grounds to ask for the charge to be rescinded. It's already done, so it isn't easy to get out of.
> 
> So, what BaT could do is to charge even more, like 8%. If the deal goes through, 3% goes to the seller and 5% stays with BaT, and the buyer coughs up the remaining 97% direct to seller. If the deal does NOT go through, BaT splits the fee 4%/4% between they and the seller (basically sending teh seller 1% more o top of the 3% they sent immediately on auction close). That way, BaT takes a small hit (1%) for the failure, and the seller gets 4% for their trouble (Alex would have gotten $520 in this scenario, on his $13,000 car). the buyer is on the hook for 8% if he/she fails to go through, so it is an even larger incentive to get things done. This Alex deals would have cost the buyer $1,040 at 8% instead of $650 at 5%. Would that make him "find a way" to finalize the deal? Maybe not, but at least Alex would be better off and BaT would take a small hit.


I like this suggestion. would help drive more accountability on BaT and the buyers.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> 1990 560SEL, 118K miles:
> 
> https://cdn.bringatrailer.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/1990_mercedes-benz_560sel_1568925589ff9f98764daIMG_1551.jpg[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Not quite true... As you said, BaT pre-authorizes your card before they accept your bid. Contractually, per their terms, you are obligated to pay that fee IF you are the winning bidder, REGARDLESS of what happens after that (even if you don't buy the car... read the fine print!). So if you are piece of sh*t and get no bank money, the credit card has already been charged and the buyer has NO grounds to ask for the charge to be rescinded. It's already done, so it isn't easy to get out of.
> 
> So, what BaT could do is to charge even more, like 8%. If the deal goes through, 3% goes to the seller and 5% stays with BaT, and the buyer coughs up the remaining 97% direct to seller. If the deal does NOT go through, BaT splits the fee 4%/4% between they and the seller (basically sending teh seller 1% more o top of the 3% they sent immediately on auction close). That way, BaT takes a small hit (1%) for the failure, and the seller gets 4% for their trouble (Alex would have gotten $520 in this scenario, on his $13,000 car). the buyer is on the hook for 8% if he/she fails to go through, so it is an even larger incentive to get things done. This Alex deals would have cost the buyer $1,040 at 8% instead of $650 at 5%. Would that make him "find a way" to finalize the deal? Maybe not, but at least Alex would be better off and BaT would take a small hit.


Their completed sale rate is almost 99% as it sits. Something like 98.6%. I'd say the system works fine as-is.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Not quite true... As you said, BaT pre-authorizes your card before they accept your bid. Contractually, per their terms, you are obligated to pay that fee IF you are the winning bidder, REGARDLESS of what happens after that (even if you don't buy the car... read the fine print!). So if you are piece of sh*t and get no bank money, the credit card has already been charged and the buyer has NO grounds to ask for the charge to be rescinded. It's already done, so it isn't easy to get out of.


I don't think you could do it more than once, but I'm fairly certain you could call AmEX and request the charge be dropped. It would absolutely be a sh*t show, but people suck.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I don't think you could do it more than once, but I'm fairly certain you could call AmEX and request the charge be dropped. It would absolutely be a sh*t show, but people suck.


I don't always use my Amex, but when I do, I buy broken BMW's with it.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

absoluteczech said:


> I don't always use my Amex, but when I do, I bid on broken BMW's with it.


FTFY. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> I don't think you could do it more than once, but I'm fairly certain you could call AmEX and request the charge be dropped. It would absolutely be a sh*t show, but people suck.


Don't remind Schnell, he'd get banned from bat FAST :laugh:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> FTFY. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Well preserved 90's VWs are on the upswing. This just sold for $15k. 38k mile '93 cab.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-cabriolet-2/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

masa8888 said:


> Well preserved 90's VWs are on the upswing. This just sold for $15k. 38k mile '93 cab.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-cabriolet-2/


Wow that is super clean. Gives me some hope that our '88 will be worth something someday although it is nowhere near that clean and has 100k more miles on it.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Harv said:


> Their completed sale rate is almost 99% as it sits. Something like 98.6%. I'd say the system works fine as-is.


It’s worked three times for me, so it looks like 100% to me! I’ve got no complaints at all.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I wish there were more classic Mercedes with manuals, they’re really hard to find.
> 
> That’s a very pretty car.


As far as manuals, I take it you're not referring to the 560SEL?  There are definitely a few highly desirable manual Benzes from that era.


----------



## Pulaski53 (Aug 30, 2014)

Surprised no-one posted this yet:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-porsche-924-5/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Because 924. :laugh: The 924 is the one Porsche I have just never been able to love.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Because 924. :laugh: The 924 is the one Porsche I have just never been able to love.


I worked at the local Audi+Porsche dealership in the late 1989/1990. We called them 100LS Liftback. :laugh:

The 924 began life as VW putting Porsche in charge of developing a car to replace the Karmann Ghia using as many off-the-shelf parts as possible, which is why it has an Audi 2.0 truck engine (with a Porsche head on the production model), the 4-speed unit was a 100LS trans mounted in the back (complete with empty bell housing) Golf Mk1 front control arms, Super Beetle struts, Type 181 (Thing) rear control arms/axles) and switchgear from all over the VW/Audi parts shelves. Over time all of those parts gave way to Porsche specific designs, with the possible exception of the switchgear.

It was a great car for what it was, but like the 914 it probably should’ve been called a VW-Porsche, at least in Europe.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

I always liked the Turbo version. That NACA duct...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I worked at the local Audi+Porsche dealership in the late 1989/1990. We called them 100LS Liftback. :laugh:
> 
> The 924 began life as VW putting Porsche in charge of developing a car to replace the Karmann Ghia using as many off-the-shelf parts as possible, which is why it has an Audi 2.0 truck engine (with a Porsche head on the production model), the 4-speed unit was a 100LS trans mounted in the back (complete with empty bell housing) Golf Mk1 front control arms, Super Beetle struts, Type 181 (Thing) rear control arms/axles) and switchgear from all over the VW/Audi parts shelves. Over time all of those parts gave way to Porsche specific designs, with the possible exception of the switchgear.
> 
> It was a great car for what it was, but like the 914 it probably should’ve been called a VW-Porsche, at least in Europe.


Good info - thanks for sharing I wasn't aware of that. :beer:



Sonderwunsch said:


> I always liked the Turbo version. That NACA duct...


That one I do like. :thumbup: That green too.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> I worked at the local Audi+Porsche dealership in the late 1989/1990. *We called them 100LS Liftback.* :laugh:
> 
> The 924 began life as VW putting Porsche in charge of developing a car to replace the Karmann Ghia using as many off-the-shelf parts as possible, which is why it has an Audi 2.0 truck engine (with a Porsche head on the production model), the 4-speed unit was a 100LS trans mounted in the back (complete with empty bell housing) Golf Mk1 front control arms, Super Beetle struts, Type 181 (Thing) rear control arms/axles) and switchgear from all over the VW/Audi parts shelves. Over time all of those parts gave way to Porsche specific designs, with the possible exception of the switchgear.
> 
> It was a great car for what it was, but like the 914 it probably should’ve been called a VW-Porsche, at least in Europe.


I love that! I would totally get a custom badge and put that on my _nine two four_. :laugh:



Sonderwunsch said:


> I always liked the Turbo version. That NACA duct...


Agreed. If only they weren't so finicky.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> It’s worked three times for me, so it looks like 100% to me! I’ve got no complaints at all.


The real test of any service provider is not how good they are when everything goes according to plan. Rather, it’s how well they respond when things go sideways.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Because 924. :laugh: The 924 is the one Porsche I have just never been able to love.


It’s taken me 40 years to warm up to the 924. I generally like the 944 and 968 better. But every once in a while I see a 924 that excites me. Usually it’s a 924 GTS or GTR inspired restomod or race car that does it. But occasionally I see a funky Euro example in a 1970s trim that piques my interest. As is typical, America got screwed with this car: impact bumpers, smog, etc. 

The guy who sold me my first car sold it to buy a 924S. 

https://instagram.com/924oc?igshid=gdmy4u41hdoo

https://www.porsche924.co.uk/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Good info - thanks for sharing I wasn't aware of that. :beer:


:beer:





CostcoPizza said:


> I love that! I would totally get a custom badge and put that on my _nine two four_. :laugh:


I just wish I could say it was my idea, but it certainly _wasn't_. 




CostcoPizza said:


> Agreed. If only they weren't so finicky.


That's how you know they're "real" Porsches. :laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Clown shoe with the S54 engine but 5-speed manual because the 6 wouldn't fit into the Z3 platform, one of my personal unicorns, and close enough to me in Phoenix... And it has fewer than 7K miles.  Bidding is also up to $46K in the first 12 hours.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Clown shoe with the S54 engine but 5-speed manual because the 6 wouldn't fit into the Z3 platform, one of my personal unicorns, and close enough to me in Phoenix... And it has fewer than 7K miles.  Bidding is also up to $46K in the first 12 hours.


Hng. 

I would if I could.:thumbup:

I have no idea what I'm talking about but this one is so clean and has only 7K miles, could it get close to 6 figures?

Edit: A red one with 4K miles sold for $92K in February. :what:


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Hng.
> 
> I would if I could.:thumbup:
> 
> ...


I had no idea about the red one, so my initial $50K+ guess was at least $30-40K off. I would bet it sells for close to the red one now. 

In other news: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-toyota-supra-22/










44K miles, pristine condition, and $68K with 6 days left. This one may set the bar for the MkIV Supra, especially since the new BMYota MkV is out. $100K+?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Pulaski53 said:


> Surprised no-one posted this yet:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-porsche-924-5/


people are too busy posting pleb VWs


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Oh my. California only Z with 37 years of the same family owning it. Impressive.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1977-datsun-280z-35/










I was brought home as a newborn from the hospital in a snow storm in March 1980 in my dad's '78 280z. No car seat, just mom holding me. #safetythird :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^ How fitting...I bet that Light Brown Metallic over Brown Vinyl matches the hershey's mortar mix you were leaving in your diapers back then.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

TJSwoboda said:


> Clown shoe with the S54 engine but 5-speed manual because the 6 wouldn't fit into the Z3 platform, one of my personal unicorns, and close enough to me in Phoenix... And it has fewer than 7K miles.  Bidding is also up to $46K in the first 12 hours.


hhhhhggggggggnnnnnn


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

andlf said:


> ^ How fitting...I bet that Light Brown Metallic over Brown Vinyl matches the hershey's mortar mix you were leaving in your diapers back then.


I'm confident it was somewhere between the aforementioned colors and Harvest Gold. It was the late 70's after all. :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

DeeJoker said:


> I'm confident it was somewhere between the aforementioned colors and Harvest Gold. It was the late 70's after all. :laugh:


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2010 BMW 535 wagon, manual:


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

TJSwoboda said:


> 2010 BMW 535 wagon, manual:


This is like the fifth one you've linked in the past three months. Are you going to pick one up or no? :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> 2010 BMW 535 wagon, manual:


*watching*


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

V8-Powered Austin-Healey 100 BN1 Roadster

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1955-austin-healey-100-bn1-roadster-6/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

andlf said:


> V8-Powered Austin-Healey 100 BN1 Roadster
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1955-austin-healey-100-bn1-roadster-6/


Normally I hate these "bad boy" or "nasty boy" Austin-Healeys as they tend to have terrible bodywork and Wolfrace Slot Mag style alloy wheels that ruin the proportions and beauty of the original design. But this one sorta looks like a Works rally car with the red paintwork, white hardtop and wire wheels. The rear fenders have that Cobra 289 look and it makes neat V8 sounds. For an inexpensive driver, I like it. It'll never be worth what a 100M or 100S is worth. But I dare say this car is probably nicer to drive than a typical driver quality 100 in stock condition. It offers a vintage experience and Austin-Healey looks but with more power. The Superman S on the grill is humorous, but if it was my car, I'd change it back to stock appearance.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Corrado VR6-Turbo anyone? 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-12/











Lots of nice parts on this one with tons of spares.


But really like this....:heart::heart::heart:
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-porsche-911-36/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

In a sane world this is just a cheap, used pickup. In Toyota Land, magnified by Bring a Trailer, it will sell for what a brand new Tacoma sells for.

*45k-Mile 2004 Toyota Tacoma 4×4 5-Speed*
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-toyota-tacoma-25/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sporin said:


> In a sane world this is just a cheap, used pickup. In Toyota Land, magnified by Bring a Trailer, it will sell for what a brand new Tacoma sells for.


It's at $11,595 with about 23 hours to go. What's the over/under on this one? 


It's too bad they're ridiculously priced. I wouldn't mind one of these otherwise. I couldn't begin to justify $11.5k, never mind wherever it ends up. They're not early Microbus crazy, but they're crazy.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Been lusting after one of these for years... 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-rossion-q1-2/

Looks like a nice example too.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Air and water do mix said:


> It's at $11,595 with about 23 hours to go. What's the over/under on this one?
> 
> 
> It's too bad they're ridiculously priced. I wouldn't mind one of these otherwise. I couldn't begin to justify $11.5k, never mind wherever it ends up. They're not early Microbus crazy, but they're crazy.


I’ll guess about $16000-$18000. No where close to what a new 4x4 Tacoma sells for.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I’ll guess about $16000-$18000. No where close to what a new 4x4 Tacoma sells for.


I was being hyperbolic for sure . I’m guessing it tops out around $16k.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

A clean earlier taco went about a month ago for something like 11k if I remember. I would have bought it for that had I remembered to keep an eye on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I wonder how high this will go? opcorn:

*1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI*

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-volkswagen-rabbit-gti-6/












> This 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI was sold new by Anderson Volkswagen in Baltimore, Maryland and was acquired by the seller three years ago from its original owner. The car is finished in Cashmere White over red cloth, and power comes from a 1.8-liter inline-four mated to a five-speed manual transmission. Features include a heater, a rear window defogger, and front vent windows. The alternator, tires, front brakes, and shift linkage bushings have been replaced since 2016 along with the fuel injectors, auxiliary air pump, and more. This GTI shows 89k miles and is offered with a window sticker, manuals, a list of maintenance from 1983 to 2015, service records from 2015 to 2019, a car cover, spare parts, a clean Carfax report, and a clean Wisconsin title in the seller’s name.
> 
> Location: Waunakee, Wisconsin 53597
> Chassis: 1VWDC0171DV050450
> ...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Nealric said:


> Been lusting after one of these for years...


Awfully Noble of you.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TJSwoboda said:


> 2010 BMW 535 wagon, manual:


I loved mine. Fasssst- But it left me stranded multiple times so I sold it.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> Awfully Noble of you.


I should be the first one in the queue to buy one.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> Clown shoe with the S54 engine but 5-speed manual because the 6 wouldn't fit into the Z3 platform, one of my personal unicorns, and close enough to me in Phoenix... And it has fewer than 7K miles.  Bidding is also up to $46K in the first 12 hours.


Every time I see one of these I am reminded how much I want one. Sadly, don't know that it will ever happen, just too impractical and expensive to be a 2nd car.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sporin said:


> I was being hyperbolic for sure . I’m guessing it tops out around $16k.


Maybe this one isn't going to go totally insane.

CURRENT BID: $12,200 ENDS IN: 1:18:40	
45k-Mile 2004 Toyota Tacoma 4×4 5-Speed


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

$93,554 for the Shoe.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Harv said:


> $93,554 for the Shoe.


:screwy:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sporin said:


> Maybe this one isn't going to go totally insane.
> 
> CURRENT BID: $12,200 ENDS IN: 1:18:40
> 45k-Mile 2004 Toyota Tacoma 4×4 5-Speed


It ends in 22 minutes and is still there. Sometimes I've seen them go waaaay up at the last minute, so who knows? Perhaps it'll be more reasonable to the masses in this case. 

I'm sure the owner hopes it goes way up at the last minute!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Didn't hit reserve.

BID TO $12,500 ON 11/19/19


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Sporin said:


> Didn't hit reserve.
> 
> BID TO $12,500 ON 11/19/19


I read through the comments a bit and there's a $10k bank lien against it. I'm guessing that kept people away


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> $93,554 for the Shoe.


Um, wow.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sporin said:


> Didn't hit reserve.
> 
> BID TO $12,500 ON 11/19/19


Huh. That almost seems reasonable to the outsider.




Matt said:


> I read through the comments a bit and there's a $10k bank lien against it. I'm guessing that kept people away


Okaaaaay, then. I'm thinking that guy is sweating now.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Air and water do mix said:


> Huh. That almost seems reasonable to the outsider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the lean changes everything.


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

Matt said:


> I read through the comments a bit and there's a $10k bank lien against it. I'm guessing that kept people away


But why tho? What necessitates a loan of that size on a 15 year old truck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDSwan87 (Mar 6, 2014)

What ever happened to the uber rare air cooled Porsche engine on BAT a few months ago? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Matt said:


> I read through the comments a bit and there's a $10k bank lien against it. I'm guessing that kept people away


But this doesn't matter at all. He just has a loan on it just like any other car people buy with loans. Yeah, it takes another week to get a title, but if there was anything sketch going on BaT wouldn't list the car or trash the listing. I seem to recall an E46 M3 where a seller lied about the title and they banned the guy mid auction and pulled the listing.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

JDSwan87 said:


> What ever happened to the uber rare air cooled Porsche engine on BAT a few months ago?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


IIRC it ended RNM.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Harv said:


> $93,554 for the Shoe.


My guess of 100K was close.

To much for me.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1989 Maserati 430 5-Speed *What could go wrong?* opcorn:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-maserati-430-3/












> This 1989 Maserati 430 was sold new through Grand Prix Motors of Seattle, Washington and is powered by a twin-turbocharged 2.8-liter V6 paired with a dogleg five-speed manual gearbox and a factory limited-slip differential. The car is finished in Soft Grey Metallic over grey leather, and it was reportedly kept by three owners prior to the selling dealer’s acquisition in May 2018. It now shows 64k miles. In 2015 at 54k miles the engine was rebuilt, and maintenance carried out within the past year is described below. Modifications include an aftermarket exhaust system, high-flow catalytic converters, and Hella E-code headlamps. This Maserati sedan is now offered with a clean Carfax report, service records since 2010, factory manuals and supplements, two sets of keys, and a clean Washington title.
> 
> Location: Redmond, Washington 98052
> Chassis: ZAMBN1100KB327273
> ...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm genuinely curious to see what that goes for.


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

I'm curious to see it catch fire. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Silver_arrow12! said:


> I'm curious to see it catch fire.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


*** While the new owner takes delivery.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Silver_arrow12! said:


> I'm curious to see it catch fire.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


It appears to be a later fuel injected model, which I suppose gives it a fighting chance of avoiding this fate.


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

I bought a used biturbo in Italy when I was stationed there for $2000 back in the late 90's. It caught fire. I let it burn. Best life decision ever. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

andlf said:


> 1989 Maserati 430 5-Speed *What could go wrong?* opcorn:


Well, it's lasted this long. What more do you want? Most other cars have already been scrapped by the time they reach 30 years old. Some people have such unrealistic demands....  Of course, maybe the reason it only has 64k miles is because it took the previous owner decades to save up for the engine rebuild that occurred at 54k miles. Who knows how long it took them to get to 54k miles with all the break downs and months spent behind the dealership waiting for parts from Italy.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^ Maserati reminds me of one of the greatest quotes I've ever seen here:

TCL would recommend a Biturbo as reliable transportation for a single mom. 

Or something like that


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh my I am in love.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

andlf said:


> 1989 Maserati 430 5-Speed


oh my... 



UncleJB said:


> Oh my I am in love.


same. so many things to like there...


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

"Ready for paint"

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/fiat-8v-zagato-body-panels/


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ you quite literally need to bring a trailer

Sent from a telephone while driving


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> But this doesn't matter at all. He just has a loan on it just like any other car people buy with loans. Yeah, it takes another week to get a title, but if there was anything sketch going on BaT wouldn't list the car or trash the listing. I seem to recall an E46 M3 where a seller lied about the title and they banned the guy mid auction and pulled the listing.


Do you work for BaT? Your posts in here are starting to have a PR-esque tone to them. :laugh:

And I'd argue it does matter, it's one more step for things to potentially go wrong.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

CostcoPizza said:


> And I'd argue it does matter, it's one more step for things to potentially go wrong.


It personally does not bother me, nor would it keep me from bidding on a vehicle. 

However, this isn't really about me, so if it bothers you, or anyone else, then don't buy a vehicle with a lien on it.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> It personally does not bother me, nor would it keep me from bidding on a vehicle.
> 
> However, this isn't really about me, so if it bothers you, or anyone else, then don't buy a vehicle with a lien on it.


We all need somebody to liiieeeeen on.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

DonPatrizio said:


> This is like the fifth one you've linked in the past three months. Are you going to pick one up or no? :laugh:


Heh, doubtful. I may do something dumb if an E30 325 two door with cloth seats, a digital clock and (of course) three pedals comes up near me.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'87 560SEL, 73K miles:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> 1989 Maserati 430 5-Speed *What could go wrong?* opcorn:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-maserati-430-3/





Cabin Pics said:


> I'm genuinely curious to see what that goes for.





UncleJB said:


> Oh my I am in love.





ValveCoverGasket said:


> oh my...
> 
> same. so many things to like there...


CURRENT BID: $4,141 5 days to go.

It really is a beauty though.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

A 780 with only 73k miles. I'm in love. My first car was a 1990 760 turbo and it was bulletproof. It even had that same chrome protector on the bottom of the doors which was a rare OEM accessory. $40k in 1990 Crazy money for a Volvo.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volvo-780-4/


----------



## JrodJrod (Jul 12, 2016)

Wondering if anyone here has a contact point or could offer some help. 

I currently have a 2004 Subaru WRX 5 speed wagon. Car is 99% stock, no issues, very high miles. I'd be willing to put it on BAT and pay the listing fee and let it start at $1 with no reserve, wherever it ends it ends. Just think it is a good way for an enthusiast on a budget to get an unmolested car at a market correct price. I have sold a car on BAT before with success but they rejected the WRX.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

JrodJrod said:


> Wondering if anyone here has a contact point or could offer some help.
> 
> I currently have a 2004 Subaru WRX 5 speed wagon. Car is 99% stock, no issues, very high miles. I'd be willing to put it on BAT and pay the listing fee and let it start at $1 with no reserve, wherever it ends it ends. Just think it is a good way for an enthusiast on a budget to get an unmolested car at a market correct price. I have sold a car on BAT before with success but they rejected the WRX.












:laugh:


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

JrodJrod said:


> Wondering if anyone here has a contact point or could offer some help.
> 
> I currently have a 2004 Subaru WRX 5 speed wagon. Car is 99% stock, no issues, very high miles. I'd be willing to put it on BAT and pay the listing fee and let it start at $1 with no reserve, wherever it ends it ends. Just think it is a good way for an enthusiast on a budget to get an unmolested car at a market correct price. I have sold a car on BAT before with success but they rejected the WRX.


How high is very high miles? Color?


----------



## JrodJrod (Jul 12, 2016)

Sump said:


> How high is very high miles? Color?


240k; silver/black. Just a clean unmolested adult owned car. No warning lights. Original radio. Goes like hell. Air is cold too.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

JrodJrod said:


> 240k; silver/black. Just a clean unmolested adult owned car. No warning lights. Original radio. Goes like hell. Air is cold too.


I'm sure it's nice. I had a silver 04 wagon was well, fun car. 

https://bringatrailer.com/search/wrx/

Only bugeye's they've listed are either low mile or 1 owner and only WRX wagon was a 14k mile example. Yet to see that many miles on really anything listed. Think you'd be better off listing on Subaru forums anyway.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Sump said:


> Yet to see that many miles on really anything listed.


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-volkswagen-jetta-3/

This one has nearly double the miles..
Very different appeal though


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

ice4life said:


> A 780 with only 73k miles. I'm in love. My first car was a 1990 760 turbo and it was bulletproof. It even had that same chrome protector on the bottom of the doors which was a rare OEM accessory. $40k in 1990 Crazy money for a Volvo.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volvo-780-4/
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful example! 

The Volvo Club of America just published an article in its magazine about a 35-year reunion of those involved in the 780 development process. I scanned it in case anyone is interested (click on the image below for the full PDF).


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

ice4life said:


>


My first act of ownership would be to lose those whitewalls. :what:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> My first act of ownership would be to lose those whitewalls. :what:


No. They're fantastic!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No. They're fantastic!


They really aren't. Maybe it is because when I was a kid I had to keep the white walls clean on our family car.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> They really aren't. Maybe it is because when I was a kid I had to keep the white walls clean on our family car.


Meh, the whitewalls keep the car looking classic. Cleaning them is literally a matter or spritzing bleach spray on them, a quick scrub and then a rinse down.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The last of the good 7 Series: A 2001 740i Sport, 87K miles on the clock. No reserve on this one, bidding is at only $5500 with five days left.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Check out the video in the BAT listing. This is a flagship luxury car that carves up twisties with the best of them. The only thing that could make this better would be if it were a German-spec with a factory manual transmission, in which case I'd be on a flight to Seattle now.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Late E30 'vert, manual, arrest me red, only 72K miles:


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Damn...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-bmw-328-30/


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

DonPatrizio said:


> Damn...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-bmw-328-30/
> 
> https://cdn.bringatrailer.com/wp-co...f66e7dff9f98764da1-e1573862085364-940x626.jpg


Already at $14k, and for an example I would charitably describe as “fair” (that’s *quite* a bit of paint damage)? That’s a lot of money, especially considering it spent the first 9 years of its life getting salted in Quebec.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

DubyaV said:


> Already at $14k, and for an example I would charitably describe as “fair” (that’s *quite* a bit of paint damage)? That’s a lot of money, especially considering it spent the first 9 years of its life getting salted in Quebec.


I would hit that for 14k. 

I had a e91, and loved it. My only complaint was the transmission.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Diamond Dave said:


> Meh, the whitewalls keep the car looking classic. Cleaning them is literally a matter or spritzing bleach spray on them, a quick scrub and then a rinse down.


I used to use Comet when I was a kid. 

Regardless I don't think any VW's ever came with factory white walls. IMO they don't look classic on this car, they just look stupid. On an '84 Chevy Celebrity, yes.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> CURRENT BID: $4,141 5 days to go.
> 
> It really is a beauty though.


$4,241 2 days to go. I wonder if it will go any higher...:laugh: _Everybody is scared of it.
_


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> Late E30 'vert, manual, arrest me red, only 72K miles:


Oh ****. That's going to go for way more than I want to spend.


----------



## mrothwell (Nov 20, 2006)

HI SPEED said:


> I would hit that for 14k.
> 
> I had a e91, and loved it. My only complaint was the transmission.


Enh, the subframe rust would piss me off. Still, its a pretty desirable color and option package. I love that red.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

UncleJB said:


> I used to use Comet when I was a kid.
> 
> Regardless I don't think any VW's ever came with factory white walls. IMO they don't look classic on this car, they just look stupid. On an '84 Chevy Celebrity, yes.


I agree Whitewalls just aren’t Euro imo. 

I like whitewalls on big old American cars though. 

All subjective opinion, of course.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh man

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volvo-v70r-17/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

This seems like a steal. Had no idea these were so cheap now.

Manual E60 550i. Sold for $6,600.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-bmw-550-15/


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

masa8888 said:


> This seems like a steal. Had no idea these were so cheap now.
> 
> Manual E60 550i. Sold for $6,600.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-bmw-550-15/


Wow, i LOVED those 5 series. Not great looking, but after driving a manual version at a BMW Ultimate Drive, this was my favorite non-M BMW after a z4 coupe. I would rather have a 550 with sport package than a m5 of the same generation.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

DonPatrizio said:


> Damn...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-bmw-328-30/


BAT tax strikes again...

Sold For $21,500 On 11/25/19

I thought if it went for $16k it would be decent if not a little high. $21.5k gets you into a lightly used F31.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

DonPatrizio said:


> BAT tax strikes again...
> 
> Sold For $21,500 On 11/25/19
> 
> I thought if it went for $16k it would be decent if not a little high. $21.5k gets you into a lightly used F31.


No manual F31s if that is important but I agree $21500 is a high water mark for an E91. When I sell mine I think I will try BaT but a have a feeling a rear end accident from the previous owner and me hitting a deer will keep me busy in the comments. I guess being a RWD manual with the sport package will help as those are the hardest to find.

IMG_2016.jpg by willtel, on Flickr


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sonderwunsch said:


> No manual F31s if that is important but I agree $21500 is a high water mark for an E91. When I sell mine I think I will try BaT but a have a feeling a rear end accident from the previous owner and me hitting a deer will keep me busy in the comments. I guess being a RWD manual with the sport package will help as those are the hardest to find.
> 
> IMG_2016.jpg by willtel, on Flickr


I'd certainly be interested in it but I have no idea what you want for it.

Nonetheless, keep me in mind. :thumbup:


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, i LOVED those 5 series. Not great looking, but after driving a manual version at a BMW Ultimate Drive, this was my favorite non-M BMW after a z4 coupe. I would rather have a 550 with sport package than a m5 of the same generation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've never thought any of the height of Bangleized BMWs were lookers, but this one has grown on me. 

Also: Seller paid $9K for it on BaT in 8/18, and transported it from CT. Adds 10K miles more and sells for $2400 less.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Oh my...


Montana plates


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh man
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volvo-v70r-17/


love it from afar (former M66 V70R owner). The car wasn't good enough to drive (when working right) to justify all the things that go wrong.

Spend your money on a clean 850R instead, or an 850R plus a FWD P2 V70 T5


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

Well it’s the end of my auction. I finally came to an amicable resolution for my 1979 GTI. they posted a final comment saying the buyer jammed, refunded my listing fee and offered to re-list at no fee in the future. 

I think it’s the best of what could be salvaged, and think BaT did everything they could to get a sale. Thanks Noah

Thinking of what to do next, maybe a 1.8 jh gti motor if I can find one over the winter and keep fixing the little things. Will most likely be my summer daily next year


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

29k-Mile Supercharged 1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-volkswagen-rabbit-17/












> This 1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI was sold new at Southwest Volkswagen in Houston, Texas and now shows 29k miles. The car was acquired by the seller five years ago out of Texas, reportedly from the second owner. The seller has since installed a vintage Autotech Magnacharger supercharger onto the 1.8-liter inline-four, which delivers power to the front wheels through a five-speed manual gearbox. The black paintwork has been refinished on the hood and roof under current ownership, and the interior features Midnight Blue cloth upholstery with GTI-specific details, cruise control, and a sunroof. Besides the supercharger, modifications include a Kamei hatch spoiler and shift knob, Koni shocks and springs, a G-grind camshaft, and a Techtonics Tuning exhaust. The timing belt, water pump, and thermostat have been replaced, and additional service records are available. This Mk1 GTI is now offered with its window sticker, the temporary tag issued by the original selling dealer in September 1983, a handwritten logbook from the original owner, factory literature, removed factory components, an uninstalled medium-boost supercharger pulley, a clean Carfax report, and a clean Florida title in the name of the seller’s company.
> 
> Location: Lakewood Ranch, Florida 34202
> Chassis: 1VWDC0177EV007717
> ...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

They launched a 2020 calendar today. Looks like all the money goes to a charity to help fight child abuse. https://www.childhelp.org/ $30 for a calendar, $30 to ChildHelp. 

https://store.bringatrailer.com/collections/frontpage/products/bring-a-trailer-2020-charity-calendar


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

canadacraig said:


> Well it’s the end of my auction. I finally came to an amicable resolution for my 1979 GTI. they posted a final comment saying the buyer jammed, refunded my listing fee and offered to re-list at no fee in the future.
> 
> I think it’s the best of what could be salvaged, and think BaT did everything they could to get a sale. Thanks Noah
> 
> Thinking of what to do next, maybe a 1.8 jh gti motor if I can find one over the winter and keep fixing the little things. Will most likely be my summer daily next year


It sounds like it is. Shame it did't close and you had to go through that but sounds like you'll get another shot at it with them.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> My first act of ownership would be to lose those whitewalls. :what:





UncleJB said:


> They really aren't. Maybe it is because when I was a kid I had to keep the white walls clean on our family car.


Back in the day, rare was the dealership that wouldn't bump up the price of the car with whitewalls, door protectors, rust prevention treatments, etc., especially on modestly-priced vehicles. My '72 Beetle Convertible would have had whitewalls added, along with every other car there, had I not snatched it off the showroom floor before they would have defaced it... This dealer also had a pretty nice business going with new "takeoffs" BW tires :laugh:

Also back in the day, tires had whitewalls on just about every non-OEM tire sold, with installers giving you the option of which side to put out


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

It isn't remotely as cherry as other E9's sold there lately but there's something about the imperfections that makes it special. It's a project car that can be driven. If it was even possible for me to win it I don't know if I'd even change the matte paint back to the original Nachtblau. I don't usually like matte finishes and Nachtblau is my favorite E9 color. 

But this... it just... _works._ 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-bmw-3-0cs-34/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

andlf said:


> 29k-Mile Supercharged 1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI


Couldn't figure out why it looked like it was sitting funny. Tires are 205/60s. Apparently there's nothing available in 205/50/14. That sucks


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Great White Buffalo. Low miles, three pedals, and being as it's only lived in warm weather, who cares if the heater core is shot?  

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-bmw-850csi-8/


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

MAC said:


> Couldn't figure out why it looked like it was sitting funny. Tires are 205/60s. Apparently there's nothing available in 205/50/14. That sucks


Those tires are cringe worthy. I get the wheels are original, but I'd have to put some 15s on there


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Saddened to see the RWS only sell for 122k


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Less than useless in my neck of the woods but this thing is so cool.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-chrysler-sno-runner/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Lots of good parts, solid upgrades, and things that have been fixed.

$8,700 with less than four hours to go.


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-540i-28/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Sonderwunsch said:


> Less than useless in my neck of the woods but this thing is so cool.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-chrysler-sno-runner/


ebay.com/1979-Chrysler-/372849934462


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Oh my...





NeverEnoughCars said:


> Montana plates


Personally I'm not bothered by Montana plates. But it is a bit of a wink, wink, nudge, nudge. Some other states have tried to crack down on what they view as tax evasion. See Georgia is Cracking Down on Instagram Bros Registering Supercars in Montana to Avoid Taxes. I'm not up to date on case law nor how effective or legal such crackdowns have been. After all, tax avoidance isn't illegal. But from the sounds of it, if you're going to employ such a scheme, you don't want to leave an easy trail of breadcrumbs for the tax man to follow to your garage door. It reminds me of The Panama Papers and how elites use matryoshka-like corporate structures to obscure their activities.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

boogetyboogety said:


> Back in the day, rare was the dealership that wouldn't bump up the price of the car with whitewalls, door protectors, rust prevention treatments, etc., especially on modestly-priced vehicles. My '72 Beetle Convertible would have had whitewalls added, along with every other car there, had I not snatched it off the showroom floor before they would have defaced it... This dealer also had a pretty nice business going with new "takeoffs" BW tires :laugh:
> 
> Also back in the day, tires had whitewalls on just about every non-OEM tire sold, with installers giving you the option of which side to put out


I'm no spring chick myself and remember the choice of WW or BW. If I remember the WW was usually coated with some blue substance when new. 

That doesn't change the fact that I think those whitewalls look like ass on that Jetta. Just my personal opinion, period correct or not. :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> Personally I'm not bothered by Montana plates. But it is a bit of a wink, wink, nudge, nudge. Some other states have tried to crack down on what they view as tax evasion. See Georgia is Cracking Down on Instagram Bros Registering Supercars in Montana to Avoid Taxes. I'm not up to date on case law nor how effective or legal such crackdowns have been. After all, tax avoidance isn't illegal. But from the sounds of it, if you're going to employ such a scheme, you don't want to leave an easy trail of breadcrumbs for the tax man to follow to your garage door. It reminds me of The Panama Papers and how elites use matryoshka-like corporate structures to obscure their activities.


I only posted the Dino as eye candy. It sold for three times what my house is worth, so Montana plates or not...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> Lots of good parts, solid upgrades, and things that have been fixed.
> 
> $8,700 with less than four hours to go.
> 
> ...


Sold for $11,750


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I only posted the Dino as eye candy. It sold for three times what my house is worth, so Montana plates or not...


Your house is 126k? I wish we could get something that cheap here. Jeez.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks like a maniac was found.

https://jalopnik.com/which-one-of-you-maniacs-is-going-to-buy-this-73-000-b-1792523474

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-bmw-330i-xdrive-sports-wagon/


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Harv said:


> Looks like a maniac was found.
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/which-one-of-you-maniacs-is-going-to-buy-this-73-000-b-1792523474
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-bmw-330i-xdrive-sports-wagon/


There's a seat for every ass.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Harv said:


> Looks like a maniac was found.
> 
> https://jalopnik.com/which-one-of-you-maniacs-is-going-to-buy-this-73-000-b-1792523474
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-bmw-330i-xdrive-sports-wagon/


Oh sh*t I remember that listing from back when! Can't believe someone bought it. But the steering wheel is pretty cool.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

ice4life said:


> Oh sh*t I remember that listing from back when! Can't believe someone bought it. But the steering wheel is pretty cool.


That dealer had half a dozen wagons optioned out in a similar way.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8647145-Someone-got-a-little-crazy-with-the-BMW-options


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> I'm no spring chick myself and remember the choice of WW or BW. If I remember the WW was usually coated with some blue substance when new.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that I think those whitewalls look like ass on that Jetta. Just my personal opinion, period correct or not. :beer:


Oh, absolutely. The perfect "OK, Boomer" riposte event... :laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

boogetyboogety said:


> Oh, absolutely. The perfect "OK, Boomer" riposte event... :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Cr4shT3st said:


> love it from afar (former M66 V70R owner). The car wasn't good enough to drive (when working right) to justify all the things that go wrong.
> 
> Spend your money on a clean 850R instead, or an 850R plus a FWD P2 V70 T5


Dang it I just sent this to the wife to replace the XJ. So stay away? What stuck out to you?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

DeeJoker said:


> Great White Buffalo. Low miles, three pedals, and being as it's only lived in warm weather, who cares if the heater core is shot?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-19K mile '86 420SEL:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Although not for me (I'm holding out for a manual, and an old lady garage find at that), check out this sub-35K mile '86 735i:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Sub-19K mile '86 420SEL:


I shudder at the amount of hose replacement and vacuum actuated-everything that'll need to be done to that thing.

The condition might make it worth it though :laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> I shudder at the amount of hose replacement and vacuum actuated-everything that'll need to be done to that thing.
> 
> The condition might make it worth it though :laugh:


With a Benz from this era, you could turn your own wrenches.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> I shudder at the amount of hose replacement and vacuum actuated-everything that'll need to be done to that thing.
> 
> The condition might make it worth it though :laugh:


The interior alone makes it worth it! :heart:


----------



## fizay (Oct 10, 2008)

tjswoboda said:


> sub-19k mile '86 420sel:


i am in love


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1973 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-alfa-romeo-gtv-2000-15/












> This 1973 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000 was purchased by its current owner 21 years ago and is finished in red over black. A fuel-injected 2.0L twin-cam four sends power to the rear wheels through a five-speed manual gearbox. The engine and transmission oil were changed just prior to this auction, and modifications include an aftermarket exhaust, Alpine cassette player, and Alpine speakers. This GTV 2000 is now offered on behalf of the current owner by her mechanic with some maintenance records and a clean California title.
> 
> Location: San Francisco, California 94133
> Chassis: AR*3021622
> ...


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'd certainly be interested in it but I have no idea what you want for it.
> 
> Nonetheless, keep me in mind. :thumbup:


He beat me to it :banghead:

you will have to sell the E46 first, right 

I just have to outbid rabbit opcorn:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

I love the Phaeton. I posted in the comments, but I was a sales porter when these came out. huge machines packed with all sorts of equipment. 16 year old me was blown away by the stereo compared to my mk3. on hot days, I would sit inside with the ventilated seats on while cleaning the interior. now, off to look for a V8 model... 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-phaeton-12/


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I love the Phaeton. I posted in the comments, but I was a sales porter when these came out. huge machines packed with all sorts of equipment. 16 year old me was blown away by the stereo compared to my mk3. on hot days, I would sit inside with the ventilated seats on while cleaning the interior. now, off to look for a V8 model...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-phaeton-12/


That is an unbelievable car - always wondered about these, and have heard the maintenance costs are astronomical.
Over 500 photos of that car, insane!

Love the comments about the trunk hinges - so had to look for myself. Neat, not something you see every day.....

But the one thing I geeked out a bit over was the Phaeton monster floor mats - how rare are those?!?


----------



## BagelConsultant (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder what that Phaeton will end up selling for, especially in comparison to a similar Flying Spur. Looks like there are plenty of early ones under $40K with low miles.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Man BaT is being flooded lately with early 2000's German steel ticking time bombs :laugh:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Finding a really nice Phaeton now 15 years later is tough. Most were abused and throw away given how complex and expensive it is compared to the rest of the VW lineup for that era. I bet it goes for good money.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BagelConsultant said:


> I wonder what that Phaeton will end up selling for, especially in comparison to a similar Flying Spur. Looks like there are plenty of early ones under $40K with low miles.


The crazy part is, with inflation, that Phaeton at $88,000 in 2004 would be $122,000 today. 

Can you imagine VW trying to sell a $122,000 car? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Can you imagine VW trying to sell a $122,000 car? :laugh: :laugh:


Yes? Certainly the trying part


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

They sell an atlas with some big brakes and a bull on it for 200k.:laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> The crazy part is, with inflation, that Phaeton at $88,000 in 2004 would be $122,000 today.
> 
> Can you imagine VW trying to sell a $122,000 car? :laugh: :laugh:


Yeah I can since they technically still do: the phideon

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Phideon


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

westopher said:


> They sell a *Touareg* with some big brakes and a bull on it for *250k*.:laugh:


fixed for accuracy


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

masa8888 said:


> westopher said:
> 
> 
> > They sell a *Touareg* with some big brakes and a bull on it for *250k*.<img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/biggrin_upper.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin Animated" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Thanks. I actually thought the toureg was replaced by the atlas? I don’t know though. I don’t follow new cars other than 911s/golf R/M2 to have any idea what’s going on out there anymore haha.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

westopher said:


> Thanks. I actually thought the toureg was replaced by the atlas? I don’t know though. I don’t follow new cars other than 911s/golf R/M2 to have any idea what’s going on out there anymore haha.


:thumbup:

The T4 Touareg, Q8, Urus, and Bentayga share platforms, while the Atlas in Golf-based.

The T4 Touareg introduced last year, is not coming to the US unfortunately. However, it's also understandable from a business point of view. The V8 TDI model starts at 90k euro and can be optioned to 100k+.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

The comments on this have been fun, mostly because of the Y49 Curse chatter. :laugh: Curse or not, I love Barbados Yellow Hondas of this era. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-honda-crx-sir-2/

*No Reserve: 23-Years-Owned 1989 Honda CRX Si*


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

absoluteczech said:


> Man BaT is being flooded lately with early 2000's German steel ticking time bombs :laugh:


Tell me about it. It used to be cheap to pick up an e46 or e39.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

My friends RS America did well. $97k.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-porsche-911-rs-america-16/

Loved the guy talking **** about the driving videos. Ah Trailer Trolls.

Fun Fact: I once hit a bird, it rolled up my hood, windshield, and then hit my spoiler and was punted NFL style at this RSA. My friend swerved and narrowly missed hitting it. My other friend was hungover when I was driving it and she got nice and queasy in it. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

westopher said:


> Thanks. I actually thought the toureg was replaced by the atlas? I don’t know though. I don’t follow new cars other than 911s/golf R/M2 to have any idea what’s going on out there anymore haha.


Yeah in Europe you can option an eu touareg up to around $120k. Granted it does have a 15" display, night vision, 4ws, matrix lighting and everything you'd find in a loaded Porsche..


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Irish green longhood 911. :heart:

*1969 Porsche 911E Coupe
*CURRENT BID: $37,911 ENDS IN: 4 days	
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-porsche-911e-13/


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> The crazy part is, with inflation, that Phaeton at $88,000 in 2004 would be $122,000 today.
> 
> Can you imagine VW trying to sell a $122,000 car? :laugh: :laugh:


I was in the VW showroom in 2004, my (soon to be) R32 was sitting next next to a $80K-something Phaeton and all I can remember from my time there is the complaining of the sales staff on how they'll never move this car. Ever. IIRC, they began a program to loan them out for free for a week to any and all local bank execs who were leasing other premium 7-series, S-class, Lexus 430 cars to see if they could turn them. But since those leases were mainly company owned, I doubt it made a difference.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

tbvvw said:


> I was in the VW showroom in 2004, my (soon to be) R32 was sitting next next to a $80K-something Phaeton and all I can remember from my time there is the complaining of the sales staff on how they'll never move this car. Ever. IIRC, they began a program to loan them out for free for a week to any and all local bank execs who were leasing other premium 7-series, S-class, Lexus 430 cars to see if they could turn them. But since those leases were mainly company owned, I doubt it made a difference.


85K sold over its life span isn't too shabby, but bottom line is the Phaeton was nothing more than a vanity project for Piech.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> My friends RS America did well. $97k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful car. Congrats to him.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

DeeJoker said:


> 85K sold over its life span isn't too shabby, but bottom line is the Phaeton was nothing more than a vanity project for Piech.


I would absolutely love to have something like that for my commute. 

But I'm still fairly logical, and driving a 15 year old w12 VW for 100 miles a day is surely going to make me lose my mind in maintenance. :laugh:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

That front bumper looks very out of place IMO.



Sporin said:


> Irish green longhood 911. :heart:
> 
> *1969 Porsche 911E Coupe
> *CURRENT BID: $37,911 ENDS IN: 4 days
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-porsche-911e-13/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

CostcoPizza said:


> That front bumper looks very out of place IMO.


Agree 100%


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

I don't care if the aesthetics are polarizing, it just is so... perfect. 

An honest-to-God real pre-merger AMG W109 hoonmobile owned by a retired German MB Master Tech in the middle of the US... with a pedigree backed up by some crazy stories in the comments. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-mercedes-benz-300sel-6-3-6/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sporin said:


> Irish green longhood 911. :heart:
> 
> *1969 Porsche 911E Coupe
> *CURRENT BID: $37,911 ENDS IN: 4 days
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-porsche-911e-13/


I realize it's a fifty year old car, but the video in the ad isn't exactly a ringing endorsement. :laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-26K mile '93 325 'vert, manual:


















Eleventy billion pictures, and not one cockpit shot from the backseat. JC...


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> I realize it's a fifty year old car, but the video in the ad isn't exactly a ringing endorsement. :laugh:


Whoops, needs a tune doesn't it? An MFI sorted by a friend of mine (and my engine/trans rebuilder) will be running almost before the key is fully turned on. 
That sounded about like my 356 after it's been sitting for a month, and it needs the fuel to go from the tank to the carbs after the normal petcock-off-shutdown method last time it ran.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Who knew a Cayenne could be so appealing?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-porsche-cayenne-gts-12/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> Who knew a Cayenne could be so appealing?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-porsche-cayenne-gts-12/


It's amazing what people will do for a nice stick to hang onto. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

It seems 95% of those first-gen Cayennes came with that hideously colored interior.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

DeeJoker said:


> I don't care if the aesthetics are polarizing, it just is so... perfect.
> 
> An honest-to-God real pre-merger AMG W109 hoonmobile owned by a retired German MB Master Tech in the middle of the US... with a pedigree backed up by some crazy stories in the comments.


That thing is perfect. If you like the AMG W109, this one is about as good as it gets. You gotta love master techs who are OCD when it comes to their own cars. (Most techs I know seem to do the bare minimum to keep their dailies going but usually have a nice weekend/toy car). Similarly, it's hard to go wrong if the seller is an A&P mechanic.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I knew nothing of the 996.2 Targas. I love that hatch configuration. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-carrera-targa/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


> Who knew a Cayenne could be so appealing?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-porsche-cayenne-gts-12/





Cabin Pics said:


> It's amazing what people will do for a nice stick to hang onto. :laugh: :laugh:


Damn... Bidding is at $20K with one day left. Part of me so wants it, but the rest of me has some inkling of everything that can and will go wrong with even half of those 113K miles on it.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2007 M coupe, 24K miles:


















And there's a video... Will it be one of those where he's tooling around 25 MPH streets, making you wonder why he even bothered to make a video? Oh no. Hoonage ensues:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Sporin said:


> I knew nothing of the 996.2 Targas. I love that hatch configuration.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-carrera-targa/


Same on the 997. Has three switches on the door plate instead of 2 and an extra button on the fob


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Harv said:


> Who knew a Cayenne could be so appealing?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-porsche-cayenne-gts-12/


It's the gts v8 stick combo that's appealing. The only other stick cayennes are the vr6 of both gens, and they are heavy slow pigs.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DonPatrizio said:


> It seems 95% of those first-gen Cayennes came with that hideously colored interior.


I agree. My favorite was palm tree green leather which is impossible to find.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Whoa. 20-year owner. Supercharged and six-speed. He also fitted in the NBT system from an i8. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-bmw-740il-2/


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> The crazy part is, with inflation, that Phaeton at $88,000 in 2004 would be $122,000 today.
> 
> Can you imagine VW trying to sell a $122,000 car?



My ‘06 Phaeton was $108,670. I have the window sticker. 

And it certainly doesn’t have anywhere near what the options were if bought overseas- (custom wood inlays, custom seat and door leather type, stitched dash and door panels, refrigerator, solar sunroof, retractable rear boss desk, etc).

Still easily the best car ever made - even almost 20 years later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


> Whoa. 20-year owner. Supercharged and six-speed. He also fitted in the NBT system from an i8.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-bmw-740il-2/


Just came here to post this. TMU, manual conversion in the long wheelbase 740... What could possibly go wrong? :laugh: Yes, if I had a little more money I'd still buy it.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

70K mile 12 cylinder E32:


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

TJSwoboda said:


> 70K mile 12 cylinder E32:


That’s delicious. Especially in that color.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

TJSwoboda said:


> Just came here to post this. TMU, manual conversion in the long wheelbase 740...


I think TMU is simply because the cluster was swapped. Once you swap a cluster and don't have paperwork, you have to call it TMU to cover you.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

No reserve W201 190D "sold" for $4600.

Seller backed out because he didn't expect it to go for that cheap-- said BaT strong-armed him into doing NR.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-mercedes-benz-190d-2/


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Harv said:


> Whoa. 20-year owner. Supercharged and six-speed. He also fitted in the NBT system from an i8.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-bmw-740il-2/


That's my buddy Simeon's car. it was built almost 2 decades ago and has been on the Nurburgring a few times, as well as touring Europe in this form before being brought back to the US. There's a TON of money in that engine, it was not just a supercharger slapped on a stock M62.

I'e spent some time with it and it's a serious beast and was the first super E38 built, the car that inspired so many others to follow. We've talked about it here before, way back in 2004: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ost-badass-740iL-on-earth-one-SERIOUS-machine!!!

It's the end of an era, with Simeon being one of the first members of my then-nascent midatlantic7s owners group.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-detomaso-pantera-gt5/

Beautiful BMW M1... Errr, I mean DeTomaso up for sale right now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-detomaso-pantera-gt5/
> 
> Beautiful BMW M1... Errr, I mean DeTomaso up for sale right now.


Was this some kind of a joke to put the BMW M Division racing colors on the car? It doesn't seem to explain it in the auction aside from this being original.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Was this some kind of a joke to put the BMW M Division racing colors on the car? It doesn't seem to explain it in the auction aside from this being original.



I honestly can't tell what the deal is. This car has been around to several places, but none even mention the colors. I'm sure they had some significance back in the day (aside from Bavaria related schtuff).
I have to admit though, its not a bad look.

-Same car, different website-
https://collectorscarworld.com/news/1982-detomaso-pantera-gt5-mecum-indy-2019/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

CostcoPizza said:


> No reserve W201 190D "sold" for $4600.
> 
> Seller backed out because he didn't expect it to go for that cheap-- said BaT strong-armed him into doing NR.


Hagerty puts these at $3800 for a #3, and this guy balked at accepting so little as $4600 for his car.  BaT should just decline sellers who seem reluctant to go NR.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> I honestly can't tell what the deal is. This car has been around to several places, but none even mention the colors. I'm sure they had some significance back in the day (aside from Bavaria related schtuff).
> I have to admit though, its not a bad look.
> 
> -Same car, different website-
> https://collectorscarworld.com/news/1982-detomaso-pantera-gt5-mecum-indy-2019/


The car itself looks great. And if it was a BMW, the colors would make total sense. But the owner was a Belgian, not a Bavarian or even a German. It seems he was only a minor race car driver and didn't have any BMW connections. The only thing I can think of is that BMW ended M1 production in 1981. The Pantera is a 1982. The Pantera and the M1 actually look pretty similar. Maybe he wanted an M1 but BMW wouldn't build him one?


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

spockcat said:


> The car itself looks great. And if it was a BMW, the colors would make total sense. But the owner was a Belgian, not a Bavarian or even a German. It seems he was only a minor race car driver and didn't have any BMW connections. The only thing I can think of is that BMW ended M1 production in 1981. The Pantera is a 1982. The Pantera and the M1 actually look pretty similar. Maybe he wanted an M1 but BMW wouldn't build him one?


Hahah, I picked up on the M1 similarities as well. 
I'm sure there's a reason for the color scheme. Its been around since the 60's or 70's, so it's not like it wasn't a recognized combination.


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

TJSwoboda said:


> 2007 M coupe, 24K miles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0:29

the guy really knows how to navigate a corner well :banghead:
what a douche.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sometimes I scratch my head about some really common cars that hit BaT. 

No Reserve: 2001 Jeep Wrangler Sport 5-Speed
CURRENT BID: $10,250 
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-jeep-wrangler-10/

A totally pedestrian 2001 Wrangler with 80k+ miles on it? :screwy:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> No reserve W201 190D "sold" for $4600.
> 
> Seller backed out because he didn't expect it to go for that cheap-- said BaT strong-armed him into doing NR.
> 
> ...


i follow this guy on IG
jokingly offered to trade him my w124 for that car... maybe he should have taken me up on it :laugh:


the market for clean benzes is waaaay softer than the market for similar era bmws. which is a shame since i think the mbs are more interesting but clearly im not biased 


speaking of deals though!
im shocked this is still as cheap as it is.. a running driving solid weekend car condition pre war RR

$12k and 2 hours to go
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1937-rolls-royce-25-30-2/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sporin said:


> Sometimes I scratch my head about some really common cars that hit BaT.
> 
> No Reserve: 2001 Jeep Wrangler Sport 5-Speed
> CURRENT BID: $10,250
> ...


Those are fairly sought after, especially since it's got less than 100,000 miles on it. Just saw it's also got the Dana 44 rear end with LSD - That's money right there.

If it were a 2.5L it'd be worthless, but the 4.0L hold their value quite well. 

Good friend of mine recently sold his 2002 Wrangler 4.0L w/ hard top for $7,600. It had 175,000 miles on it.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Those are fairly sought after, especially since it's got less than 100,000 miles on it. Just saw it's also got the Dana 44 rear end with LSD - That's money right there.
> 
> If it were a 2.5L it'd be worthless, but the 4.0L hold their value quite well.
> 
> Good friend of mine recently sold his 2002 Wrangler 4.0L w/ hard top for $7,600. It had 175,000 miles on it.


It's also a 1 owner car, exceptionally clean, and BaT likely required the no reserve listing. I'm glad they place a few more ordinary cars on their site every now and then.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Sporin said:


> I knew nothing of the 996.2 Targas. I love that hatch configuration.


All I know about the 996 Targa is that its the first Targa in the entire history of the model that doesn't leak when it rains. :laugh:


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> That thing is perfect. If you like the AMG W109, this one is about as good as it gets. You gotta love master techs who are OCD when it comes to their own cars. (Most techs I know seem to do the bare minimum to keep their dailies going but usually have a nice weekend/toy car). Similarly, it's hard to go wrong if the seller is an A&P mechanic.


$70K sale price agrees 100% with your assessment. 

What chaps me though is the know it alls on there that actually know precisely jack sht. Bobsyouruncle comes to mind, and he was called out for it there as usual.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

There aren't many cars that would make me want to get rid of my SR20 BRG Miata, but this BMW Z1 is definitely one of them.Although, this car has a bit more of the "stories" than I'd personally prefer, they sure are awesome.










If you're not familiar with them, here's a shot with the door open


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> the market for clean benzes is waaaay softer than the market for similar era bmws. which is a shame since i think the mbs are more interesting but clearly im not biased


Having a few friends into MBs and a few friends into BMWs, I agree that the market is way different. The MBs don't have quite as much of a following either, it seems.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

definitely, much less modding going on (likely due to their higher complexity), and quite a bit fewer younger enthusiasts.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I just wanted to make sure everyone saw this 1969 Corvette Racecar. I really do love it. Tragedy that we don't have the signature test drive video from the seller. They really know how to showcase the testosterone of their cars.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Can't imagine having 18 auctions up at once. https://bringatrailer.com/member/wob/


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

$52k for this 997 turbo. is that representative of the 997 turbo market? are prices falling on these? or was this a good sale? that's a pretty attainable price for such a car...











https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-porsche-911-turbo-57/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

DeeJoker said:


> $70K sale price agrees 100% with your assessment.
> 
> What chaps me though is the know it alls on there that actually know precisely jack sht. Bobsyouruncle comes to mind, and he was called out for it there as usual.


That moron has placed 2 weak bids on cars but has typed over 2000 annoying comments. They need to start banning people like him.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-mercedes-benz-300td-11/


Wow they really fixed this 300td up! It was recently sold on bat and it looks like a completely different car! They even put the ecode lights and deleted the headlight wipers. Nicely done 👍


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

n0rdicalex. said:


> $52k for this 997 turbo. is that representative of the 997 turbo market? are prices falling on these? or was this a good sale? that's a pretty attainable price for such a car...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


autotragic

The autos don't bring home the money the Manuels do. If you don't mind driving the auto, you can save quite a bit of money.

A manual 997TT for 50k, im very interested. I just haven't seen one.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Juiced6.3 said:


> A manual 997TT for 50k, im very interested. I just haven't seen one.


Same. A manual 997.2 TT would be perfect but I still see them closer to 6 figures, though usually with low miles. I think I remember reading how there are only a few hundred manual 997TT in the US.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

My amg is about to go live but I'm nervous about it ending 1 or 2 days before Christmas. But could be good because a lot of people wont be working what say TCL? List now or have it end after Christmas?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

RVAE34 said:


> My amg is about to go live but I'm nervous about it ending 1 or 2 days before Christmas. But could be good because a lot of people wont be working what say TCL? List now or have it end after Christmas?



I would wait.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> $52k for this 997 turbo. is that representative of the 997 turbo market? are prices falling on these? or was this a good sale? that's a pretty attainable price for such a car...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tip cars take a good hit vs the manuals, normally about 20% lower. If that was a 6spd would have most likely pulled high 60's to mid 70's. 



Juiced6.3 said:


> autotragic
> 
> The autos don't bring home the money the Manuels do. If you don't mind driving the auto, you can save quite a bit of money.
> 
> A manual 997TT for 50k, im very interested. I just haven't seen one.


Only ones I have seen for that price are crashed cars. 



kiznarsh said:


> Same. A manual 997.2 TT would be perfect but I still see them closer to 6 figures, though usually with low miles. I think I remember reading how there are only a few hundred manual 997TT in the US.


 
997.1 Turbo 6sp cars 4610 cars
997.2 Turbo 6spd cars 488 cars


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

good info on the 997 turbo, thanks! :beer:

I take it they aren't PDK?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> good info on the 997 turbo, thanks! :beer:
> 
> I take it they aren't PDK?


.2 Turbos offered PDK


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Sporin said:


> Sometimes I scratch my head about some really common cars that hit BaT.
> 
> No Reserve: 2001 Jeep Wrangler Sport 5-Speed
> CURRENT BID: $10,250
> ...





Cabin Pics said:


> Those are fairly sought after, especially since it's got less than 100,000 miles on it. Just saw it's also got the Dana 44 rear end with LSD - That's money right there.
> 
> If it were a 2.5L it'd be worthless, but the 4.0L hold their value quite well.
> 
> Good friend of mine recently sold his 2002 Wrangler 4.0L w/ hard top for $7,600. It had 175,000 miles on it.


I think it's not that surprising when people pay 60 grand for a new Wrangler Sahara...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'86 560SEL, 88.5K miles, no reserve:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

RVAE34 said:


> My amg is about to go live but I'm nervous about it ending 1 or 2 days before Christmas. But could be good because a lot of people wont be working what say TCL? List now or have it end after Christmas?


I guess you have to ask yourself are people sitting at home on their couch looking at cars or not. No auctions ended on Thanksgiving, but I still saw bids and comments roll in.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

RVAE34 said:


> My amg is about to go live but I'm nervous about it ending 1 or 2 days before Christmas. But could be good because a lot of people wont be working what say TCL? List now or have it end after Christmas?


The armchair statistics expert in me says that is terrible timing.




I have always wanted a Lotus 7, but I can't imagine a more impractical fair weather car (especially when your SO is a redhead and stays out of the sun).

Rotary-powered Lotus 7 Tribute


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

That Super 7 is just plain _eeeevil. _


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-subaru-wrx-4/?fbclid=IwAR0ux6W-4xwebLZMvWUBhaO6vjOd3JpXlVlnwkxVhPJhTxPRJR5CMRsL7fs










My friend owns this car and if you were ever on NASIOC, then you probably recognize the build. Curious to see what it goes for.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-subaru-wrx-4/?fbclid=IwAR0ux6W-4xwebLZMvWUBhaO6vjOd3JpXlVlnwkxVhPJhTxPRJR5CMRsL7fs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a very cool build!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-subaru-wrx-4/?fbclid=IwAR0ux6W-4xwebLZMvWUBhaO6vjOd3JpXlVlnwkxVhPJhTxPRJR5CMRsL7fs
> 
> White WRX
> 
> My friend owns this car and if you were ever on NASIOC, then you probably recognize the build. Curious to see what it goes for.


 That looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*No Reserve: 1987 Mercedes-Benz 300TD
*
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-mercedes-benz-300td-11/

What a gem!


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Eddie Van Halen's supercharged v10 Manual R8. Its so low right now i wish i woulda just waited to buy my R8

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-audi-r8-11/


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-mercedes-benz-300td-11/
> 
> 
> Wow they really fixed this 300td up! It was recently sold on bat and it looks like a completely different car! They even put the ecode lights and deleted the headlight wipers. Nicely done 👍





Sporin said:


> *No Reserve: 1987 Mercedes-Benz 300TD
> *
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-mercedes-benz-300td-11/
> 
> What a gem!


Rozap!


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

TurboREX said:


> Eddie Van Halen's supercharged v10 Manual R8. Its so low right now i wish i woulda just waiting to buy my R8
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-audi-r8-11/


That is a neat find, signed by Eddie on the engine cover no less. Lots of Stasis after market goodies too!

Sent from my moto using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

ice4life said:


> Rozap!


My bad, I didn’t click your link. I’m like a 5 year old, I only look at the pictures.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

TurboREX said:


> Eddie Van Halen's supercharged v10 Manual R8. Its so low right now i wish i woulda just waiting to buy my R8
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-audi-r8-11/


When the supercharger is installed you have to cut a hole in the carbon fiber trim panel to fit around the pulley/belt.

They make great coasters... I have both Alex and Eddies pieces


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

chris86vw said:


> When the supercharger is installed you have to cut a hole in the carbon fiber trim panel to fit around the pulley/belt.
> 
> They make great coasters... I have both Alex and Eddies pieces


Probably worth getting the black plastic for the firewall and cutting that instead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

This manual JZX90 went for an absolute steal at $10k, insane: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-toyota-cresta/


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

TurboREX said:


> Probably worth getting the black plastic for the firewall and cutting that instead


Virtually none of these were reverted to stock, it isn't permanent necessarily just not worth ripping off.

You'd have a stupid plastic piece that doesn't match the rest of your engine bay.. which you are now showing off due to your supercharger.

It was a 40k+ install kit, the owners were not bothered by cutting into a few hundred buck CF piece. 

I have bunch of CF coasters now


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

chris86vw said:


> When the supercharger is installed you have to cut a hole in the carbon fiber trim panel to fit around the pulley/belt.
> 
> They make great coasters... I have both Alex and Eddies pieces


:thumbup:
Wonder if the Revo/Stasis shop at Summit Point still has any (or ever had any) C5 S6 bits left (drool)


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

JMURiz said:


> :thumbup:
> Wonder if the Revo/Stasis shop at Summit Point still has any (or ever had any) C5 S6 bits left (drool)


C5 stuff was long gone before stasis folded (and is now sold) unfortunately. The dyno was the last thing left, owned by the person who now owns revo, and it was removed last Nov by the owner and me. Building is currently leased by a company who trains bomb sniffing dogs :laugh:

Eddie's car only had like 6 or 7k( maybe less?) on it when the SC was installed in 2012 or 2013, blanking on when I went out and worked on it ( did all of Alex's and some of Eddie's) so the 14k in the listing shows it's not been driven much since the install. Since it came up over there in the comments don't recall it smelling like smoke. 

I'm a turbo guy but these cars were really fun with the superchargers.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

JMURiz said:


> :thumbup:
> Wonder if the Revo/Stasis shop at Summit Point still has any (or ever had any) C5 S6 bits left (drool)


Pretty sure that shop is Garda World now...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Another sub-10K mile S54 powered clown shoe, on the Z3 platform with only five forward gears, dangerously close to me in Phoenix... But it's way too expensive for me to pick up as a toy. NOT TOO EXPENSIVE TO BE A DAILY DRIVER, THOUGH! Mwahahahahaha.... (babbles incoherently)


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

42K mile E39 M5... With navigation and a cassette player!







(and an upside down "5")


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

TJSwoboda said:


> ...an upside down "5"


How the **** does someone not fix that?! :what:

Maybe that's why it's "no reserve."


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

kiznarsh said:


> How the **** does someone not fix that?! :what:
> 
> Maybe that's why it's "no reserve."


Looking at that cracked driver's seat I think the car was absolutely filthy and that's as clean as they could get it. That and the upside-down "5" are both red flags. Perhaps it's just because it sat outside and the sun did that, but the passenger seat isn't so bad, though the direction it sat could have a lot to do with that, too. 

To answer your question I have no idea how someone could _not_ fix that! My OCD side (and there certainly is one) would immediately pull it and fix it. :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Looking at that cracked driver's seat I think the car was absolutely filthy and that's as clean as they could get it. That and the upside-down "5" are both red flags. Perhaps it's just because it sat outside and the sun did that, but the passenger seat isn't so bad, though the direction it sat could have a lot to do with that, too.
> 
> To answer your question I have no idea how someone could _not_ fix that! My OCD side (and there certainly is one) would immediately pull it and fix it. :laugh:


That driver side seat is horrid.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

That driver seat needs some tlc


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> That driver side seat is horrid.


It was, now it's upgraded to gross. I think some time in a large autoclave would be warranted if the leather and electronics could survive it. :laugh:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

37k-Mile G60 in Alpine White

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-corrado-1-8-13/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah, that M5 is in pretty sorry shape for so few miles. WTH? Oh well... This '87 420SEL has 166 fewer horsepower and is minus one pedal, but looks clean with less than 36K on the clock.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The E34 535i 5-speed was a great car at the time, but who'd want to own one now with all the miles that must be on it... Oh, wait. This one was with its first owner until this year, and has 3656 miles on it. Yes, thirty six hundred and fifty six:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E34 M5, true mileage unknown... Run away screaming? What if it's a federalized Belgian market M5 wagon?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

^Saw that one last night. It's a great time to be alive when there's a driver-quality purple E34 M5 wagon available right smack in the middle of America, only one easy click away...


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> 42K mile E39 M5... With navigation and a cassette player!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the BAT peanut gallery has determined this one is more than likely an odometer rollback situation, with the car actually having 190K miles!  That definitely explains the condition of that driver's seat.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Red and White, just what Santa would drive.

bringatrailer.com/1980-chevrolet-c20-scottsdale/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Merry Christmas 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-alfa-romeo-8c-competizione/


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Harv said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-alfa-romeo-8c-competizione/


I wonder if anyone is doing a 6-speed manual swap like the one done in Matt Farah's Vanquish? I believe the 8c only has a single clutch that is on the less-than-ideal end of good.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Harv said:


> Merry Christmas





> The seller notes various buttons exhibit stickiness.



the struggle continues!


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

20VT*J4 said:


> Looks like the BAT peanut gallery has determined this one is more than likely an odometer rollback situation, with the car actually having 190K miles!  That definitely explains the condition of that driver's seat.


Yet, amazingly the bidding continues on that one. Is it possible the drivetrain could be worth it even with the rollback issue?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

DeeJoker said:


> Yet, amazingly the bidding continues on that one. Is it possible the drivetrain could be worth it even with the rollback issue?


I'd say it's still a solid buy at $15,000-18,000 even with the mileage.

Not for me, but for someone. :laugh:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

20VT*J4 said:


> Looks like the BAT peanut gallery has determined this one is more than likely an odometer rollback situation, with the car actually having 190K miles!  That definitely explains the condition of that driver's seat.


Here ya go.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipMVrua3ZorB4go0ersJjkX5i_yy8sGQHz-tQMsTVWKwbVEJdBG75xaQU2R3h85PpA?key=aXhYTUFfZi1YV1JrWEFGbktEUF9ERTdOMUNoUDBn

BaT's response?

_Mileage changed to: True Mileage Unknown. Happy Holidays!_

:laugh:

Good luck growing your Premium offerings while you have people mucking around with odometer rollbacks.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

CostcoPizza said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipMVrua3ZorB4go0ersJjkX5i_yy8sGQHz-tQMsTVWKwbVEJdBG75xaQU2R3h85PpA?key=aXhYTUFfZi1YV1JrWEFGbktEUF9ERTdOMUNoUDBn
> 
> ...


I'm surprised they didn't remove the car and ban the seller.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'd say it's still a solid buy at $15,000-18,000 even with the mileage.
> 
> Not for me, but for someone. :laugh:


Something about a fool and their money...  

Having been down the road with high milage non-M BMWs and experienced the pain of Old BMW Maintenance, dropping 15-18 stacks on a BMW of dubious origins and provenance would make me question one's sanity. On an M-Car? Get ready for the men in white coats. The M-tax is most certainly real, and is far more loathsome if it hasn't been well taken care of.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'd say it's still a solid buy at $15,000-18,000 even with the mileage.
> 
> Not for me, but for someone. :laugh:


Sold for $19,000.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Sold for $19,000.


That's much higher than I thought.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

20VT*J4 said:


> Looks like the BAT peanut gallery has determined this one is more than likely an odometer rollback situation, with the car actually having 190K miles!  That definitely explains the condition of that driver's seat.


This was an ugly auction. I was surprised by the seller's reaction: he went on the offensive and said 'prove it'. 

I believe their is an unwritten rule that the onus is on the seller to prove that they are seller what they claim. So much of the market for rare and desirable cars is built on trust and reputation. Clearly the seller was not motivated by keeping their reputation.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I sure hope the person who bought that car is rich, because they basically set 10k on fire with that purchase.


----------



## RicN (Mar 10, 2013)

Per the comments, it’s probably a shill bid by the seller’s friend .


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

RicN said:


> Per the comments, it’s probably a shill bid by the seller’s friend .


I'm the one who actually bought it. My trunk lid is missing the "M5" badge so I bought this car for parts.


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

Schnell bought this. he's too busy installing his license plate to post up a new thread though. :laugh:


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

kiznarsh said:


> I'm the one who actually bought it. My trunk lid is missing the "M5" badge so I bought this car for parts.


Smart move.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

kiznarsh said:


> I'm the one who actually bought it. My trunk lid is missing the "M5" badge so I bought this car for parts.


International Man of Misery


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> 42K mile E39 M5... With navigation and a cassette player!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Alpinweiss2 said:


> Sold for $19,000.





kiznarsh said:


> That's much higher than I thought.


You ain't kiddin'... If it weren't an auction result, I'd say we need a Marshall Lucky callout on this one.



RicN said:


> Per the comments, it’s probably a shill bid by the seller’s friend .


The cynic in me is going with this. 



kiznarsh said:


> I'm the one who actually bought it. My trunk lid is missing the "M5" badge so I bought this car for parts.


:laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E30 convertible, manual, 91K miles in Costa Mesa, CA. This is an odd shade of red. Not cherry-arrest-me red, but a dark cherry red. ("Calypso Red," #252, as I finally bother to actually read the listing)


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TJSwoboda said:


> E30 convertible, manual, 91K miles in Costa Mesa, CA. This is an odd shade of red. Not cherry-arrest-me red, but a dark cherry red. ("Calypso Red," #252, as I finally bother to actually read the listing)


“Like” :thumbup:

I don’t recall ever seeing one that color, but it works for me!


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

My amg went live 2 days ago.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-mercedes-benz-e55-amg-sedan-7/


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Harv said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-alfa-romeo-8c-competizione/


This is still, to my eyes, the best looking car of our generation.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> “Like” :thumbup:
> 
> I don’t recall ever seeing one that color, but it works for me!


My e34 was Calypso. MY91. I've seen e36's and e31s, but this is also the first e30 I've seen in it. 

I really loved that car and that color.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

HI SPEED said:


> This is still, to my eyes, the best looking car of our generation.


Definitely a #futureclassic.

I always forget about them, too.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

HI SPEED said:


> This is still, to my eyes, the best looking car of our generation.


I find it really hard to argue with that sentiment. That is a truly gorgeous car. :heart:




DeeJoker said:


> My e34 was Calypso. MY91. I've seen e36's and e31s, but this is also the first e30 I've seen in it.
> 
> I really loved that car and that color.


It really is handsome. When a good color shows off nice lines that’s automotive excellence.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

HI SPEED said:


> This is still, to my eyes, the best looking car of our generation.


x3. The 8C leaves me speechless. The design team absolutely nailed it. I wonder how much these will go for in 20 years.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Guess who's back?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-rsr-style-1973-porsche-911e-3-6l/


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Wimbledon said:


> x3. The 8C leaves me speechless. The design team absolutely nailed it. I wonder how much these will go for in 20 years.


X4

It's achingly beautiful.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

It's mint!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-ford-bronco-10/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Harv said:


> Guess who's back?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-porsche-rsr-style-1973-porsche-911e-3-6l/


The comments indicate that the prior buyer was 6'-3" and 255 lbs and finds this car to be a tight squeeze, so he is now selling. Hmm. Maybe something to check before dropping $170K on a car. Also, seems like a new seat would resolve a big portion of that issue.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The comments indicate that the prior buyer was 6'-3" and 255 lbs and finds this car to be a tight squeeze, so he is now selling. Hmm. Maybe something to check before dropping $170K on a car. Also, seems like a new seat would resolve a big portion of that issue.


Not like the car was an original, real thing. It was a replica with replica seats. Put in seats that work for you if you are going to spend $170k.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> The comments indicate that the prior buyer was 6'-3" and 255 lbs and finds this car to be a tight squeeze, so he is now selling. Hmm. Maybe something to check before dropping $170K on a car. Also, seems like a new seat would resolve a big portion of that issue.


I often wonder if people like that even get excited about purchasing the car. "Oh cool I'm going to buy an old Porsche", then they don't think about it again until the car shows up, maybe a couple days, or a few weeks go by "I think I'll take it for a drive"....

"Too small, I guess I'll sell it"

Granted, just because you've got money doesn't mean you're a car enthusiast.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Yeah, if he can drop that kind of coin on a lark, he can afford some really nice seats that fit.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> I often wonder if people like that even get excited about purchasing the car. "Oh cool I'm going to buy an old Porsche", then they don't think about it again until the car shows up, maybe a couple days, or a few weeks go by "I think I'll take it for a drive"....
> 
> "Too small, I guess I'll sell it"
> 
> Granted, just because you've got money doesn't mean you're a car enthusiast.


This happened to me with the s2000. A clean ex show car with $$$ JDM mods, and basically no miles popped up for a great deal. This was during the recession but the deal was so good I knew it was going to go fast. 

Moved heaven and Earth to get $18,000 cash together in just a few hours. Went down to the dealership and was basically finalizing the paperwork, before I actually sat in it. 

Only to realize that the steering wheel was only inches away from my chest, and it would be uncomfortable for me to even test drive it, let alone own one. 

In my mind I was already the owner but the reality is that tall people need not apply.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

16k mile mk4 R32 sold for $40,555 today. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-44/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Crazy to think a MK4 R32 is pulling 40k in an open market.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> Granted, just because you've got money doesn't mean you make smart decisions


FTFY.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Harv said:


> Crazy to think a MK4 R32 is pulling 40k in an open market.


With only 16K miles it's likely only on its second set of coil packs and third round of window regulators.  

In all seriousness, though, that's impressive. Sticker on those was around $36K IIRC.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Love this. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-tercel-4wd-sr5-wagon-2/

No Reserve: 1985 Toyota Tercel 4WD SR5 6-Speed
$2,900 2 days


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

DeeJoker said:


> With only 16K miles it's likely only on its second set of coil packs and third round of window regulators.
> 
> In all seriousness, though, that's impressive. Sticker on those was around $36K IIRC.


Sticker was $29,100 back in the day. I bought one in July of 2004, after the initial enthusiast rush was long over. Dealers had a lot of unsold inventory and deals were easy to come by, I paid about $27k for mine.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

HI SPEED said:


> This happened to me with the s2000. A clean ex show car with $$$ JDM mods, and basically no miles popped up for a great deal. This was during the recession but the deal was so good I knew it was going to go fast.
> 
> Moved heaven and Earth to get $18,000 cash together in just a few hours. Went down to the dealership and was basically finalizing the paperwork, before I actually sat in it.
> 
> ...


Years ago a co-worker drove his friends new car a few times (this was 10+ yrs ago and for the life of me cannot remember which car? M3?), loved it and "special" ordered one for himself. He did not test drive his version of the new car with the sunroof, something his buddy's car did not have. That little loss of headroom space was all it took for him to sell that car for a loss just months later. He never fit correctly unless the seat was reclined too much, and esp not with a helmet.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Harv said:


> Crazy to think a MK4 R32 is pulling 40k in an open market.





DeeJoker said:


> With only 16K miles it's likely only on its second set of coil packs and third round of window regulators.
> 
> In all seriousness, though, that's impressive. Sticker on those was around $36K IIRC.





KevinC said:


> Sticker was $29,100 back in the day. I bought one in July of 2004, after the initial enthusiast rush was long over. Dealers had a lot of unsold inventory and deals were easy to come by, I paid about $27k for mine.


$27k in 2004 is about $36k today. So he basically made a few stacks by driving a car for 16k miles over a 15 year period. Not including the cost of storing/maintaining the vehicle, of course.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> $27k in 2004 is about $36k today. So he basically made a few stacks by driving a car for 16k miles over a 15 year period. Not including the cost of storing/maintaining the vehicle, of course.


I bought my 20th AE GTI new in 2003 for $23,800 and sold 2 yrs later for $18.5K. 24K miles.
I bought my R32 new in 2004 for $30,625 and sold 3 yrs later for $24K. 21K miles.
Both were bought at VW South in CLT and were in mint, showroom condition when sold. Garaged at home and work, never raced, zero mods. Had multiple full price offers within 1 day.

Seems I did not have a crystal ball at the time. 

...although at the time both sales were considered a great sale, getting 77/78% of MSRP.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Harv said:


> Crazy to think a MK4 R32 is pulling 40k in an open market.


crazy numbers for sure. 

I'd like to think even at 89k miles, mine would fetch more than I paid in 2012 ($16k).


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

n0rdicalex. said:


> crazy numbers for sure.
> 
> I'd like to think even at 89k miles, mine would fetch more than I paid in 2012 ($16k).


I really like the mkIV R32--I wanted to buy one back when they were new, but my $20k/yr stipend back then did allow for such purchases (and believe me, I tried to figure out a way to make it happen). But $40k for one now? Not on your life. I'll take my M3 for the same price all day long. I'll take a whole host of other cars all day long before I spend that on a R32.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

n0rdicalex. said:


> crazy numbers for sure.
> 
> I'd like to think even at 89k miles, mine would fetch more than I paid in 2012 ($16k).


The peak time to buy a MKIV was right before the MKVI Golf R had been announced. Once it became official that the R was going to have a 2.0T from then on, the VR6 + 6MT combo became the Gold Standard.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

6cylVWguy said:


> I really like the mkIV R32--I wanted to buy one back when they were new, but my $20k/yr stipend back then did allow for such purchases (and believe me, I tried to figure out a way to make it happen). But $40k for one now? Not on your life. I'll take my M3 for the same price all day long. I'll take a whole host of other cars all day long before I spend that on a R32.


It's nice to have choice. Crazy prices for what was once relatively ordinary cars comes down to supply and demand. Supply of low-mileage .:R32s in great condition is very low. Restoring these cars is nearly impossible thanks to VAG abandoning customers and parts support shortly after the next generation product rolls out. And there are relatively few independent specialists qualified to repair or restore these cars. So if you want a nice one to enjoy today then the price is commensurate with the demand for one. 

Your same argument is used by most people to rationalize their choices and opportunity costs. However, chances are the person buying cars like this $40k .:R32 can afford all that and then some and instead are looking for the best example they can find today price no object. Most enthusiast cars tend to follow the same time/ value curve: years of depreciation until values bottom out and stay there for a while and then gentle appreciation. The cars in mint condition appreciate more, the cars in rough condition appreciate less. The cream always rises to the top.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> The peak time to buy a MKIV was right before the MKVI Golf R had been announced. Once it became official that the R was going to have a 2.0T from then on, the VR6 + 6MT combo became the Gold Standard.


Agreed. The VR6 + 6MT combo is the "best of the breed" for a fun weekend toy. All the others are fine as disposable dailies but the collector interest will peak with the MkIV. Right now is still a good time to get a MkV if you can stomach the early DSG foibles or are brave enough to tackle a manual transmission swap (easier said than done with all the rare parts and custom coding required). But I've never warmed up to the Mk5 looks.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Does anyone recall what happened to InfiniteEcho's car? I believe that was the best MkV R32 around with its hot-rodded VR6 and 6MT swap.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Pacific German's S4 Avant/Allroad

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2018-audi-s4-3/


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

sandjunkie said:


> Pacific German's S4 Avant/Allroad
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2018-audi-s4-3/


was drooling over that yesterday. :thumbup:



BaT said:


> The conversion was undertaken using two new cars purchased for the project.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

freedomgli said:


> It's nice to have choice. Crazy prices for what was once relatively ordinary cars comes down to supply and demand. Supply of low-mileage .:R32s in great condition is very low. Restoring these cars is nearly impossible thanks to VAG abandoning customers and parts support shortly after the next generation product rolls out. And there are relatively few independent specialists qualified to repair or restore these cars. So if you want a nice one to enjoy today then the price is commensurate with the demand for one.
> 
> Your same argument is used by most people to rationalize their choices and opportunity costs. However, chances are the person buying cars like this $40k .:R32 can afford all that and then some and instead are looking for the best example they can find today price no object. Most enthusiast cars tend to follow the same time/ value curve: years of depreciation until values bottom out and stay there for a while and then gentle appreciation. The cars in mint condition appreciate more, the cars in rough condition appreciate less. The cream always rises to the top.


The problem with your argument is that it's not about cost. I could afford a $40k R32, but why would I want one? It's not that great of a driver unless you mod it up. It was a fantastic option when the cars were new, but with other cars like used M3s and GT350s in that range, who would want an R32 for the same price? You pay that much for an R32 because it's a nostalgia play and you weren't able to buy one when they were new. I don't really know why you need to use the obnoxious ".:" when writing out R32 either. Should I use to equally obnoxious symbols when referring to an M car? 

Look, I dig my corrado. A lot. I know in great shape they can also go for a lot of money for what they are. Still, there's no way I would pay top dollar ($20k +/-) for a mint corrado VR6---because like the R32, they aren't great to drive until you add a bunch of mods. 

I do agree with you on your initial point about supply and demand. There's clearly _just_ enough people out there not only wanting a clean R32 but also willing to pay a big premium for one that such cars sell for quite a bit of money. I suppose I'd pay that for a nicely sorted HPA turbo R32, since that's probably what I'd end up doing with one if I owned a stock version.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> The problem with your argument is that it's not about cost. I could afford a $40k R32, but why would I want one? It's not that great of a driver unless you mod it up. It was a fantastic option when the cars were new, but with other cars like used M3s and GT350s in that range, who would want an R32 for the same price? You pay that much for an R32 because it's a nostalgia play and you weren't able to buy one when they were new. I don't really know why you need to use the obnoxious ".:" when writing out R32 either. Should I use to equally obnoxious symbols when referring to an M car?
> 
> Look, I dig my corrado. A lot. I know in great shape they can also go for a lot of money for what they are. Still, there's no way I would pay top dollar ($20k +/-) for a mint corrado VR6---because like the R32, they aren't great to drive until you add a bunch of mods.
> 
> I do agree with you on your initial point about supply and demand. There's clearly _just_ enough people out there not only wanting a clean R32 but also willing to pay a big premium for one that such cars sell for quite a bit of money. I suppose I'd pay that for a nicely sorted HPA turbo R32, since that's probably what I'd end up doing with one if I owned a stock version.


It may be an unpopular opinion here but MK4 Golfs are not particularly that good looking either. I would much rather have a Corrado or a Scirocco.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

6cylVWguy said:


> I don't really know why you need to use the obnoxious ".:" when writing out R32 either.


Because I think it’s hilarious. Glad you noticed 

People buy cars for all sorts of irrational, emotional reasons. It’s not always about objectivity. Nostalgia is a helluva drug and I quite like it. No one would’ve saved old Ferraris if everyone thought like you.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

DonPatrizio said:


> Does anyone recall what happened to InfiniteEcho's car? I believe that was the best MkV R32 around with its hot-rodded VR6 and 6MT swap.


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7339482-Fs-R36

Most recent post from the person who bought it from Jesse.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

freedomgli said:


> Because I think it’s hilarious. Glad you noticed
> 
> People buy cars for all sorts of irrational, emotional reasons. It’s not always about objectivity. Nostalgia is a helluva drug and I quite like it. No one would’ve saved old Ferraris if everyone thought like you.


By and large, you're right! I've never been driven by nostalgia per se. I don't understand why someone would pay what they do for various vintage muscle cars or even various older aircooled Porsches. I fully understand wanting one, but not paying the premium some of those cars go for. I'd love to have an original Mustang fastback, but I don't feel that they're all crazy expensive either. But I love the styling and the sound---I don't think I'd like the overall experience from behind the wheel. The only real exception to my general rule would be an F40. I LOVE those cars. If I could, I would pay whatever the asking price is for one. But I also think it would give me a thrill from behind the wheel that would fully exceed every car I've owned or driven. So it's not just that the car is cool and I liked them growing up.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

6cylVWguy said:


> I'd love to have an original Mustang fastback, but I don't feel that they're all crazy expensive either. But I love the styling and the sound---I don't think I'd like the overall experience from behind the wheel. The only real exception to my general rule would be an F40.


I’m kinda the same way. Because I’m a man of limited means I’d almost always choose the ‘66 GT350 clone at $55k over the real deal at $250k or whatever they go for. But I can also appreciate that collectors with much deeper pockets can afford to preserve the history. The F40 is still a wicked fast car. I’m pretty content with the performance of cars from the 1960s-1990s. Newer than that tends to sacrifice driving feel for pure speed.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

sandjunkie said:


> Pacific German's S4 Avant/Allroad
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2018-audi-s4-3/


Does this mean there's an Allroad sedan out floating out there?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> Does this mean there's an Allroad sedan out floating out there?


He said in the comments he converted the other car as well.

Also, $36,000 for GTO wheels. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-ferrari-288-gto-wheels-and-tool-kit/


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Harv said:


> He said in the comments he converted the other car as well.
> 
> Also, $36,000 for GTO wheels. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-ferrari-288-gto-wheels-and-tool-kit/


When you spend $85k on a 964 to send to Singer to make a DLS car, something like $36k for rare wheels is a drop in the bucket I suppose :laugh:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Harv said:


> Also, $36,000 for GTO wheels. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-ferrari-288-gto-wheels-and-tool-kit/


Imagine seeing miscellaneous spare parts from your dream car also becoming too expensive to afford.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Harv said:


> He said in the comments he converted the other car as well.
> 
> Also, $36,000 for GTO wheels. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-ferrari-288-gto-wheels-and-tool-kit/


Those GTO wheels are like engineering sculpture. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Harv said:


> Also, $36,000 for GTO wheels. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-ferrari-288-gto-wheels-and-tool-kit/


Ferrari stuff is silly. A $30k tool roll might add $90k in value to a 288 GTO. So in that respect it makes sense. But it’s still nutty.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1995 Euro-spec/Japanese market M5, 26K miles:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Just hit BaT as I was posting the last Bimmer: Getting near the end of the line for three pedal 5 Series cars, someone in Westchester County, NY is selling a 2011 535i Sport Pack 6-speed, with 70K miles on the clock.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> It may be an unpopular opinion here but MK4 Golfs are not particularly that good looking either. I would much rather have a Corrado or a *Scirocco.*













Ah, 2004 ...


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

aar0n. said:


> When you spend $85k on a 964 to send to Singer to make a DLS car, something like $36k for rare wheels is a drop in the bucket I suppose :laugh:


Singer DLS - $2,000,000
Watching fools in their mother's basement who haven't achieved 1% of your business success criticizing you - Priceless.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> 1995 Euro-spec/Japanese market M5, 26K miles:


I saw that yesterday and my jaw hit the floor. There is something just so right about an M-car that doesn't have all the luxury features the USDM versions get. Truly a driver's car, unabashed and unadorned.

I suspect that in the next couple years we're going to see an exponential increase in these and other Euro-Japanese vehicles, and I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

DeeJoker said:


> I saw that yesterday and my jaw hit the floor. There is something just so right about an M-car that doesn't have all the luxury features the USDM versions get. Truly a driver's car, unabashed and unadorned.


You mean the cloth interior? Even the rear seats are heated. There is nothing stripped down about that car compared to the US versions.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

KevinC said:


> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Win!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

What a time capsule! Shame it exhibits my personal BaT pet peeve.... sweet vehicles with the cheapest frickin tires you can buy on it. :facepalm: 

*1986 Toyota 4Runner DLX 4×4*
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-toyota-4runner-4x4-9/



> Lion Sport and CrossWind tires were fitted in 2018.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

turbo_nine said:


> Imagine seeing miscellaneous spare parts from your dream car also becoming too expensive to afford.


Here is some ridiculousness coming from the Honda community
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Integra-Ty...349503?hash=item56d297c63f:g:3CgAAOSwfdheDu~Q
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Integra-Ty...359728?hash=item56d297ee30:g:FvwAAOSwvudeDvMc
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Integra-Ty...222360?hash=item46a5bb3d98:g:UlIAAOSwq-BeDO5g


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1989-bmw-m3-43/


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Sporin said:


> What a time capsule! Shame it exhibits my personal BaT pet peeve.... sweet vehicles with the cheapest frickin tires you can buy on it. :facepalm:
> 
> *1986 Toyota 4Runner DLX 4×4*
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-toyota-4runner-4x4-9/


Completely agree. It really makes me question the seller's credibility and what else they've taken the cheap way out on.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

x(why)z said:


> Completely agree. It really makes me question the seller's credibility and what else they've taken the cheap way out on.


x2. I think I saw an Aston with Ling Longs or some crap.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

StressStrain said:


> x2. I think I saw an Aston with Ling Longs or some crap.


On the flip side, someone called out the green 500E for sporting Yokohamas.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I think so many of the cars sit more than they drive, and thus it doesn’t matter. 

Not to mention, if the buyer is someone that is actually going to drive the vehicle, they want to pick their own tires. 

It’s a non-issue, obviously, since the cars still have no issue selling.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

turbo_nine said:


> On the flip side, someone called out the green 500E for sporting Yokohamas.


What was the problem? Just that they're Japanese tires on a German car?



StressStrain said:


> x2. I think I saw an Aston with Ling Longs or some crap.


Ew. 



Cabin Pics said:


> I think so many of the cars sit more than they drive, and thus it doesn’t matter.
> 
> Not to mention, if the buyer is someone that is actually going to drive the vehicle, they want to pick their own tires.
> 
> It’s a non-issue, obviously, since the cars still have no issue selling.


True enough, but it is still kind of gross. I'd be disappointed to have my new car arrive with some ****e tires.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

x(why)z said:


> Completely agree. It really makes me question the seller's credibility and what else they've taken the cheap way out on.


Assume they cheated out on everything unless they can prove otherwise.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-bmw-325i-touring-4/

Not a yuge fan of the light interior, but


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

x(why)z said:


> Completely agree. It really makes me question the seller's credibility and what else they've taken the cheap way out on.


It's crazy how many 80's toyota trucks were owned by fanatical people that babied them to death. Fast forward to today and they are in such good shape that these flippers can do mini-restorations without having to spend stupid money.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


> You mean the cloth interior? Even the rear seats are heated. There is nothing stripped down about that car compared to the US versions.


D'oh! I missed the heated seats. I was focusing on the cloth interior and the contrasting plastic body cladding on the trunk. My e34's leather was always well maintained but I'd much rather had cloth.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Aw614 said:


> Here is some ridiculousness coming from the Honda community


I’m all about authenticity, especially when doing restorations. But those Honda freaks are hoping to hit the lottery with those trashy trunk carpets for $2k or $3k. It’s not like this Honda carpet is especially unique. I’m pretty sure you can get the same or better quality replacement in the aftermarket brand new for 1/3 the cost of the cheapest, trashed example above. And for $10k I can setup a factory in Indonesia, hire a dozen laborers, manufacture and ship 300 of them here in a months’s time that would absolutely obliterate the market for the used stuff. I just don’t think there’s real money to be made or real strong demand. 

For $50k I could hire some poor artisans in Italy to crank out a dozen replica Ferrari 250 GT tool rolls with fake patina that would fool 99% of all Ferrari owners.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

RS-Style 1974 Porsche 911

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/rs-style-1974-porsche-911/


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes please!


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

Terrible interior lighting, but maybe it will keep people from bidding?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-lincoln-continental-3/?fbclid=IwAR31sO3MKQA8skyt1xvj8Cb4VVgjZFyh36PtDOn_tCKtsmb5cGY6oM0Oe8Y


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

whiteboy1 said:


> Terrible interior lighting, but maybe it will keep people from bidding?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-lincoln-continental-3/?fbclid=IwAR31sO3MKQA8skyt1xvj8Cb4VVgjZFyh36PtDOn_tCKtsmb5cGY6oM0Oe8Y


Spray in bedliner underneath and this lighting :screwy:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2007 550i 6-speed, 55K miles:


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Spray in bedliner underneath and this lighting :screwy:




Oh wow, I didn't even see those front shots. YIKES. 




The spray on bedliner definitely means **** is rusty down there. But if it ends up sub $15k, it might be worth it.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Spray in bedliner underneath and this lighting :screwy:


That doesn't look like spray-in bedliner. It looks like undercoating.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Diamond Dave said:


> That doesn't look like spray-in bedliner. It looks like undercoating.


The listing states this:



> The seller states that spray-on bed liner has been applied underneath.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> 2007 550i 6-speed, 55K miles:


That's actually really nice.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

This should be on BaT. One owner 2000 SVT Contour:


















The price is high according to KBB, but I think it might be worth it. The free version of Carfax says my old SVT Contour is now worth $25.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

I really don't have any feelings for old American cars, but this thing is cool.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-chevrolet-bel-air-2-door-sedan/


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Spray in bedliner underneath and this lighting :screwy:


It's funny how your post progressively got worse and worse. At first, it was "that's a good looking car", and by the end I was ready to throw up in my mouth. :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> This should be on BaT. One owner 2000 SVT Contour


I always liked these. Unfortunately, they're not a high-water mark for Ford. Their quality was generally pretty rubbish when new and keeping one on the road today won't be easy as they were treated as disposable cars and things like body/trim were unique and now rare. And that's assuming the thing doesn't burn your house down or sit on blocks for months waiting for you to fix it because no one else will work on them. I'm exactly the kind of person who would geek out about a Euro-inspired Ford sport sedan. But knowing how many places they cheaped out on these cars makes me feel like the juice isn't worth the squeeze today. This Hagerty article sums it up: The love/hate cult of the Ford SVT Contour


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Cord 812 "coffin nose" :heart:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1937-cord-812-westchester-sc/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> I always liked these. Unfortunately, they're not a high-water mark for Ford. Their quality was generally pretty rubbish when new and keeping one on the road today won't be easy as they were treated as disposable cars and things like body/trim were unique and now rare. And that's assuming the thing doesn't burn your house down or sit on blocks for months waiting for you to fix it because no one else will work on them. I'm exactly the kind of person who would geek out about a Euro-inspired Ford sport sedan. But knowing how many places they cheaped out on these cars makes me feel like the juice isn't worth the squeeze today. This Hagerty article sums it up: The love/hate cult of the Ford SVT Contour


I'm sure that's true of most of them, but this one is being sold by the same guy who bought it new.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1987 Saab 900 Turbo convertible, manual, 90K miles... Though as the pictures clearly show, a lot of those miles are in Wisconsin snow:


----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

That Contour SVT brings back a lot of memories. I feel like those were pretty common up here, and I'm not sure I've ever seen one with all the Jack covers in place :laugh:

I'll be watching this auction with interest:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-alpina-b3-3-0-sedan/










I don't think North Americans really "get" Alpina so I'll be surprised if this sells for more than an equivalent mileage M3, which is sad to me. If isn't bid over $10k I might have to turn mine into a drift missile with over fenders and a turbo opcorn:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

jrsmitchell said:


> That Contour SVT brings back a lot of memories. I feel like those were pretty common up here, and I'm not sure I've ever seen one with all the Jack covers in place :laugh:
> 
> I'll be watching this auction with interest:
> 
> ...


B-b-b-b-b-but it's missing a pedal.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> I'm sure that's true of most of them, but this one is being sold by the same guy who bought it new.


If you ever wanted a SVT Contour this is likely the one to buy. Getting one in the best condition possible always ends up being a happier ownership experience and is usually cheaper in the long run than buying a cheap one thinking you can fix it up and be ahead of the game. Still, even though this example has just one-owner it still has 128k miles. It still needs maintenance and parts and fingers crossed that it doesn't catch fire. But for $2500 it seems like an awful lot of fun. I'd have to imagine it would go for more than that on BaT.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I really want a hatchback STI. I'm impatiently waiting until my daycare expenses go away. This car is in similar condition cosmetically to what I'll be looking for so I'm curious what kind of money it will be bring.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-subaru-impreza-wrx-sti-5/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Cool Suburban:thumbup:



















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-chevrolet-suburban-2/


----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

Cabin Pics said:


> B-b-b-b-b-but it's missing a pedal.


So are many of the M3s that are sold  What's interesting about the auto Alpinas at least is the automatic has their "Switchtronic" system which means it has push button shifting via Steering wheel buttons. This particular model also has an added set of gauges around the main dash and the lower-right gauge will show your selected gear. It was really innovative for the early 1990s and many of the period reviews for the car were like "OMG it's like Formula 1!!!11!!!" (spoiler: it's not. at all.) I'd certainly rather have a manual but it's an interesting piece of history at least. Those types of subtle changes are the types of things Alpina fans appreciate about the cars. :thumbup: That particular car has had some stuff done to it so who knows.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

jrsmitchell said:


> That Contour SVT brings back a lot of memories. I feel like those were pretty common up here, and I'm not sure I've ever seen one with all the Jack covers in place :laugh:
> 
> I'll be watching this auction with interest:
> 
> ...


I want this so badly. Hell, any e36 Alpina B3. I have email notifications setup on BaT for them as I could seriously see picking one up. I need a LR Discovery first, though.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

jrsmitchell said:


> I don't think North Americans really "get" Alpina so I'll be surprised if this sells for more than an equivalent mileage M3, which is sad to me. If isn't bid over $10k I might have to turn mine into a drift missile with over fenders and a turbo opcorn:


Besides the 7 series and the z8 did we ever officially get alpina cars here?

We were on holiday in Bavaria 5-6 years ago, and oddly the place was flooded with late model Alpinas. It was the only time I have ever seen more than one in a day.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Top 10 biggest Bring a Trailer auction surprises of 2019*

https://www.motoringresearch.com/car-news/top-10-biggest-bring-a-trailer-auction-surprises-of-2019/

A couple of highlights...

1991 Honda CR-X Si
Sale price: $33,600









1985 Mercedes-Benz 300TD Turbodiesel
Sale price: $44,525









1997 Acura Integra Type R
Sale price: $82,000


----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

HI SPEED said:


> Besides the 7 series and the z8 did we ever officially get alpina cars here?
> 
> We were on holiday in Bavaria 5-6 years ago, and oddly the place was flooded with late model Alpinas. It was the only time I have ever seen more than one in a day.


Yeah for new cars you're right, for North America it's been limited to the later model 7-series (and the one based on the 6 Series Gran Coupe) and the Z8. Too bad we missed out on the really interesting 80s and 90s stuff. Most of those have been coming through Canada (imported from Japan) under the 15- year rule here.

Cool to hear that you saw some while in Bavaria. :thumbup: I think they're really starting to take some of the mind share for people who want something special, but not necessarily the ///M experience. I'm definitely jealous of the community (and access to used parts!!!) they have over there.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I really want a hatchback STI. I'm impatiently waiting until my daycare expenses go away. This car is in similar condition cosmetically to what I'll be looking for so I'm curious what kind of money it will be bring.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-subaru-impreza-wrx-sti-5/



I had no idea that option package existed. I wonder how much that'll go for in the end.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Sporin said:


> *Top 10 biggest Bring a Trailer auction surprises of 2019*
> 
> https://www.motoringresearch.com/car-news/top-10-biggest-bring-a-trailer-auction-surprises-of-2019/
> 
> A couple of highlights...


They linked to but did not directly feature the $33k Rabbit?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> If you ever wanted a SVT Contour this is likely the one to buy. Getting one in the best condition possible always ends up being a happier ownership experience and is usually cheaper in the long run than buying a cheap one thinking you can fix it up and be ahead of the game. Still, even though this example has just one-owner it still has 128k miles. It still needs maintenance and parts and fingers crossed that it doesn't catch fire. But for $2500 it seems like an awful lot of fun. I'd have to imagine it would go for more than that on BaT.


Yeah, I had a partial mind in 2008 to not get an E39 540/6, keep my SVT Contour and save up for a 3L Vulcan swap because the 2.5L in the SVTC was known for going kablooey.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

jrsmitchell said:


> I'll be watching this auction with interest:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-alpina-b3-3-0-sedan/





Cabin Pics said:


> B-b-b-b-b-but it's missing a pedal.


Yes, this.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh that pretty.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-bmw-1600-gt/


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Harv said:


> Oh that pretty.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-bmw-1600-gt/


Saw that last nite but didn't have a chance to post here. I had never seen one of these before. Stunning.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Driver Wanted. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-porsche-911-carrera-53/

1985 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe
CURRENT BID: $14,500 ENDS IN: 












> The 3.2-liter flat-six produced 200 horsepower and 185 lb-ft of torque when new, and power is sent to the rear wheels via a 915 five-speed manual transaxle. Maintenance performed in 2016 included rebuilding the transaxle with new gear synchronizers, replacing the steering-wheel bushings and the oil-cooler lines, repairing the throttle linkage and the fuel lines, and powdercoating the engine tin; an invoice for the work by Simple Auto Solutions of Boulder, Colorado is provided in the gallery.





> The body was refinished in Guards Red by APEX Paint and Body of Lakewood, Colorado in 2014, as detailed on an invoice presented in the photo gallery below. The exterior features US-spec front and rear impact bumpers, a steel sunroof, and aftermarket chrome-tipped dual exhaust.





> The interior features power-adjustable black leather sport seats that were reupholstered in 2014 by F&H Auto Upholstery of Wheat Ridge, Colorado, and the seller notes that the door cards were reupholstered with red leather. F&H also reupholstered the shifter boot, cover console, door pillar, and package tray in 2015.


_This car’s recent work reads as a greatest hits of reputable Colorado shops. That alone should give bidders confidence. GLWTA._ --Bleedsblue


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Harv said:


> Oh that pretty.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-bmw-1600-gt/


Ooooh Sexayyy!


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Possibly the ultimate, non-M, analog BMW: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-bmw-540i-69/










1. Last year of e39 production
2. M-style goodies
3. Three pedals, 6 speeds, 8 cylinders
4. Not enough mileage to get to its first regularly scheduled cooling system replacement, but they kindly replaced the Tstat already. 
5. Cali-only car, original owner until acquired by selling dealer last year.

Someone needs to buy this and drive the living piss out of it cross country and document the whole thing.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That 540/6 is really nice. I'll be watching that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1970 Chevrolet Suburban K10.

:heart:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

DeeJoker said:


> Possibly the ultimate, non-M, analog BMW: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-bmw-540i-69/
> 
> 1. Last year of e39 production
> 2. M-style goodies
> ...


Call me crazy, but I think the 530i takes the edge. No recirculating ball steering, better feel, and less V8 maintenance things. 

Love the single exhaust, black trim, and wheels on the 540i M-Sports though. So perfect.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Harv said:


> Oh that pretty.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-bmw-1600-gt/


The prettiest classic BMWs are not BMWs at all.  :laugh:

Still, I'd drive that.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Tatty cosmetics but with the IMS already fixed, this is an intriguing driver if the price stays low..

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-carrera-30/

*2003 Porsche 911 Carrera 6-Speed
*CURRENT BID: $16,250 ENDS IN: 2:04:44


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

kenny301 said:


> I had no idea that option package existed. I wonder how much that'll go for in the end.


I didn't either. I can't imagine it will boost the price though since it was designed to remove weight. It's not like it's a collectable M3 lightweight. It was also cheaper than the regular STI at the time. I was just looking back at my photos from DirtFish rally school and I'm certain my wife and I drove these Special Editions while we were there. 

Like I said, I'm very curious to see where this ends up based on condition and that it's a Special Edition.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice car. Older Continental Mark II done to a high standard of authenticity.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1956-lincoln-continental-mark-ii-coupe/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

barry2952 said:


> Nice car. Older Continental Mark II done to a *high standard of authenticity*.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1956-lincoln-continental-mark-ii-coupe/


Understatement of the year right there Barry. This car looks like it was just off the production line. Maybe even better than off the production line.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Sporin said:


> Tatty cosmetics but with the IMS already fixed, this is an intriguing driver if the price stays low..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-carrera-30/
> 
> ...


ended at 19, not too shabby. the endless grey interior is a buzzkill, as is any non-black 996 dash :laugh: but for the money and the IMS being done, definitely a great deal for a driver. i dig that dark blue :thumbup:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Understatement of the year right there Barry. This car looks like it was just off the production line. Maybe even better than off the production line.


The club awards are very telling. The LCOC literally wrote the Authenticity Manual that all cars are judged to. I lost 1/2 point for having the wrong color coil wire. It should have been brown instead of black. That demerit was the difference between first and third place. Never went back. However, some people love it.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

barry2952 said:


> The club awards are very telling. The LCOC literally wrote the Authenticity Manual that all cars are judged to. I lost 1/2 point for having the wrong color coil wire. It should have been brown instead of black. That demerit was the difference between first and third place. Never went back. However, some people love it.


That sounds like the kind of show that I would love to go walk around. You'll never find other cars that are as "correctly" restored as you do at shows like that. I'd enter my car just to support the show and keep it going, but wouldn't expect to win anything and wouldn't really care what they had to say about my car.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Stromaluski said:


> That sounds like the kind of show that I would love to go walk around. You'll never find other cars that are as "correctly" restored as you do at shows like that. I'd enter my car just to support the show and keep it going, but wouldn't expect to win anything and wouldn't really care what they had to say about my car.


I, personally, prefer Concours events for the variety. LCOC events look like used cars lots with all the hoods up. Meh.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> I, personally, prefer Concours events for the variety. LCOC events look like used cars lots with all the hoods up. Meh.


Loving your whipping of knowledge on the BaT comments, Barry. I saw that pop up the other day and was going to send it to you, and then all of the sudden... :laugh:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

DeeJoker said:


> Loving your whipping of knowledge on the BaT comments, Barry. I saw that pop up the other day and was going to send it to you, and then all of the sudden... :laugh:


Someone that is interested in the car gave me a heads-up. Why do people get so perturbed when faced with facts?


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> Someone that is interested in the car gave me a heads-up. Why do people get so perturbed when faced with facts?


Because facts are incontrovertible truth. And facts don't care about feelings. Didn't you know that feelings were more important than anything else? 

:laugh:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

DeeJoker said:


> Because facts are incontrovertible truth. And facts don't care about feelings. Didn't you know that feelings were more important than anything else?
> 
> :laugh:


That is seemingly so.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I really want a hatchback STI. I'm impatiently waiting until my daycare expenses go away. This car is in similar condition cosmetically to what I'll be looking for so I'm curious what kind of money it will be bring.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-subaru-impreza-wrx-sti-5/


Sold for $20,500. I think that's a fair price. The comment section would believe it was a steal based on the low mileage and the low production numbers.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Man these things are beautiful.. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-jaguar-xkss-by-tempero/


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

ALotta entertaining drama went down yesterday on the AC Cobra

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-ac-289-show-chassis-cobra/


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

4th Branch said:


> ALotta entertaining drama went down yesterday on the AC Cobra
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-ac-289-show-chassis-cobra/



Skimmed the first handful of comments - is there a cliff notes? Sounds like the seller got caught shill bidding and won his own auction? 
Shady, where's BaT to clean that up?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

The owner of the car bid on his own car which was being posted by a dealership selling on consignment, because he was unhappy with the bidding. So he bid on his own car to prevent someone from getting a deal on a no reserve auction.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Harv said:


> Man these things are beautiful..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-jaguar-xkss-by-tempero/


Meh. Looks like an E-type that got stung by a bunch of bees. :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

barry2952 said:


> Nice car. Older Continental Mark II done to a high standard of authenticity.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1956-lincoln-continental-mark-ii-coupe/


Beautiful interior. White isn't the best paint color but if it was ordered that way and originality is paramount then it has to be white, although I prefer them in darker colors. Owning a car like this is a great responsibility to preserve it in such fine condition for generations to come. This is probably as good as it will ever get. Once cars reach a certain age it is all but impossible to achieve the kind of restoration that this car received because NOS parts simply don't exist anymore.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> Beautiful interior. White isn't the best paint color but if it was ordered that way and originality is paramount then it has to be white, although I prefer them in darker colors. Owning a car like this is a great responsibility to preserve it in such fine condition for generations to come. This is probably as good as it will ever get. Once cars reach a certain age it is all but impossible to achieve the kind of restoration that this car received because NOS parts simply don't exist anymore.


Why not?

Cars with lower production numbers than the Mark II get full restorations. I don't know how they get parts other than having someone make them, but it happens.

I agree on the color though. Sign me up for this:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Sold for $20,500. I think that's a fair price. The comment section would believe it was a steal based on the low mileage and the low production numbers.


The problem is it isn't really that special of a car. It's a typical watered down for the USA market "special edition" with some de-contenting and some parts bin engineering to reinvigorate sales of relatively unpopular model: remember when these were new the hatch wasn't selling well in the USA, which is why Subaru offered a sedan version again for 2011. It's not as "special" as a JDM Spec C, let alone Type RA or other special editions. Plus Subaru offered a plethora of special editions over the years so there's no shortage of "special" versions of already "special" WRXs to choose from.

The black alcantara trimmed seats are slightly nicer than the standard ones I suppose but easily reproduced in the aftermarket if one wanted that look. I always preferred the more iconic and popular blue alcantara seats offered on other years/ versions. The suspension items are meh. They're easily replicated or surpassed in the aftermarket and wear and tear items would likely be replaced as the car ages anyhow. It's not a bad car. But I'm not compelled to buy this over a standard STI in the used market.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> Why not?
> 
> Cars with lower production numbers than the Mark II get full restorations. I don't know how they get parts other than having someone make them, but it happens.
> 
> I agree on the color though. Sign me up for this


Nothing will replace originality. A truly original car is worth more than a car restored with original parts is worth more than a car restored with repop parts, all else being equal. It's not unusual for obsessive type people to spend $100k-$300k and 1000-2000 hours more taking a car from a 95pt restoration (which would win most local car shows) to a 100pt restoration quality (museum/ Pebble Beach quality). Once the supply of NOS parts dry up, that's it. Sure, you can spend countless thousands of dollars attempting to make modern recreations of certain parts, and some of those recreated parts might be technically "better" than the originals. But cars restored in this manner will be less authentic, which is sure to affect value at the high-end of the market.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

4th Branch said:


> ALotta entertaining drama went down yesterday on the AC Cobra


It's a car in a strange market position. It was never completed as a Cobra when new. Then it was a project car for decades and a vintage racer. It has a replacement chassis number received much later in life, which adds great suspicion by itself. This is what is known as a car "with stories" meaning the provenance is not as clear or desirable as other cars. And at the pointy end of the collector car market, provenance is everything. 

It's no wonder this seller wanted his car to be worth more than the market says it is on this day at this auction venue. He sees original Cobras selling for 7 figures and believes his must be worth 80% of that. But given the plethora of replicas (from cheap FFR to high-end Kirkhams to quasi-legit CSX4000) at much more affordable prices, this car was bound to be valued much closer to the replicas than the no-stories CSX2000 cars.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> Nothing will replace originality. A truly original car is worth more than a car restored with original parts is worth more than a car restored with repop parts, all else being equal. It's not unusual for obsessive type people to spend $100k-$300k and 1000-2000 hours more taking a car from a 95pt restoration (which would win most local car shows) to a 100pt restoration quality (museum/ Pebble Beach quality). Once the supply of NOS parts dry up, that's it. Sure, you can spend countless thousands of dollars attempting to make modern recreations of certain parts, and some of those recreated parts might be technically "better" than the originals. But cars restored in this manner will be less authentic, which is sure to affect value at the high-end of the market.


It makes perfect sense in theory, but do you have any examples of this actually happening? I.e. prices on a certain make/model _decreasing_ purely because original parts have been exhausted.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

4th Branch said:


> ALotta entertaining drama went down yesterday on the AC Cobra


The peanut gallery is fantastic.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> It makes perfect sense in theory, but do you have any examples of this actually happening? I.e. prices on a certain make/model _decreasing_ purely because original parts have been exhausted.


Most enthusiast cars follow the same path: value depreciates until it reaches rock bottom, then remains flat for a while, then if the car has any collector interest at all it trends upwards until they peak in value again (the best examples of the breed tend to appreciate more than lesser examples based on condition or provenance). Oftentimes these cars may begin to decline after their peak to a point where the market stabilizes and their value only appreciates slightly tracking inflation. Look at brass-era cars. Or full classics from the 1920s-30s. Or muscle cars. Instant collectibles like Ferrari Supercars might have very short depreciation curves. Sometimes they appreciate from new and never go down.

Sometimes these value trends are interrupted by outside forces like economic recessions or non-car enthusiast speculators looking to park their money in classic cars as an asset class to diversify their portfolio. Some people buy expensive art as an investment and don't even look at it - the painting often remains in a climate controlled warehouse in a free-trade zone awaiting the right opportunity to sell. Sometimes cars are like that - just a store of money for a rich person who has little or no attachment to the object itself. 

Certain cars like the Ferrari 250s will probably always be popular and thus worth money, whether restored, wrecked or otherwise. But the cars with "no stories" will always be worth more than the cars "with stories." And for mature collectibles, original cars will always be worth more than restored cars. There is sometimes overlap depending on actual condition. For instance, a restored car in #1 condition may be worth more than an original car in #4 condition. This all depends on market forces, the economics of restoration and the availability of good original cars .


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> The peanut gallery is fantastic.


Yeah. Seller shot himself in the foot with that one. He'd be lucky to get half what he bid ever again now that everything has been revealed and the shenanigans are now on record. Had he just sat tight, he'd probably have gotten low $300s, which IMO is way more than it should be worth given the questionable provenance. I suppose that wouldn't be a big deal if he decided he was too emotionally attached to the car to sell it, but it sounds like he cared more about the cash.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> The prettiest classic BMWs are not BMWs at all.  :laugh:
> 
> Still, I'd drive that.


Hey, the 2000CS is an actual BMW and is awfully dern purty, too! Well, it has the same problem as this car in that it has a somewhat unfortunate nose, but I can overlook that. If I'm driving it I can do that in the literal sense!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

DeeJoker said:


> Possibly the ultimate, non-M, analog BMW: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-bmw-540i-69/
> 
> (pic)
> 
> ...


As a former owner of the same year/model/transmission/color, I concur. Bought mine just shy of 60K, sold it 3 1/2 years later at 93K, ended up (per the free version of Carfax) in the same area of midtown Atlanta where I visit every September. I drove my SVT Contour, both Hondas and the SS there, not the BMW... And yet that's been its home for eight years.









If you don't trust yourself with 290 HP and 320 lb-ft of torque, or to take care of a car with mileage that low, there's also this 6 cyl E39 wagon with three pedals:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

...Or, if like most people you've found things to do in traffic with your left foot other than operate a clutch pedal, BaT has one of the last good 7 Series cars, with only 59K miles on the clock. No sport package on this one, though:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

freedomgli said:


> Nothing will replace originality. A truly original car is worth more than a car restored with original parts is worth more than a car restored with repop parts, all else being equal. It's not unusual for obsessive type people to spend $100k-$300k and 1000-2000 hours more taking a car from a 95pt restoration (which would win most local car shows) to a 100pt restoration quality (museum/ Pebble Beach quality). Once the supply of NOS parts dry up, that's it. Sure, you can spend countless thousands of dollars attempting to make modern recreations of certain parts, and some of those recreated parts might be technically "better" than the originals. But cars restored in this manner will be less authentic, which is sure to affect value at the high-end of the market.


I had to have a ton of new parts made for the Ruxton. The 19 pound brake drums were turned from 300 pound blanks. The originals were stamped steel, believe it or not. Everybody at Pebble gawked at the whole car and never paid attention to the brake drums.

There were 3,000 Mark IIs made and 1800, or so, still exist. I never saw one in a junkyard, ever. They were stashed. They were kept in garages and barns, and a few succumbed to Mother Nature. A support community cropped up over the years with great availability of service parts and there are boneyards for sheet metal parts. Fasteners are out of Ford parts bins and switchgear is shared with other Ford products. There is enough demand for brake and exhaust parts that steel and stainless are both readily available. I was able to refurbish every single mechanical component using pretty traditional means and vintage equipment. People invested in forms for windshields and molds for casting and injecting all of the plastic parts, few as there are.

Parts are available for every system and rebuilders handle the rest. Cars are only new once. Faithful reproduction parks keep them rolling. I'm OK with that.

I think I upset a few people by stating that a car like this should require more fact than feeling, but I told them that the passion only lasts so long and you have to step back and make a decision with the pragmatic side of one's brain. I think that when you're buying an icon the truth trumps feelings. If this car doesn't hit $100K I'll be surprised.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Love this 356. The wide rear just makes it.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1958-porsche-356a-gt-style-coupe-2/


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> If you don't trust yourself with 290 HP and 320 lb-ft of torque, or to take care of a car with mileage that low, there's also this 6 cyl E39 wagon with three pedals:


Fortunately I just did an ECU flash on the Medium Performance German Sport Sedan, correcting Mercedes' stupid de-tune of the M276, so I may find out I can be trusted with 300+HP and torks galore. :laugh:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> Most enthusiast cars follow the same path: value depreciates until it reaches rock bottom, then remains flat for a while, then if the car has any collector interest at all it trends upwards until they peak in value again (the best examples of the breed tend to appreciate more than lesser examples based on condition or provenance). Oftentimes these cars may begin to decline after their peak to a point where the market stabilizes and their value only appreciates slightly tracking inflation. Look at brass-era cars. Or full classics from the 1920s-30s. Or muscle cars. Instant collectibles like Ferrari Supercars might have very short depreciation curves. Sometimes they appreciate from new and never go down.
> 
> Sometimes these value trends are interrupted by outside forces like economic recessions or non-car enthusiast speculators looking to park their money in classic cars as an asset class to diversify their portfolio. Some people buy expensive art as an investment and don't even look at it - the painting often remains in a climate controlled warehouse in a free-trade zone awaiting the right opportunity to sell. Sometimes cars are like that - just a store of money for a rich person who has little or no attachment to the object itself.
> 
> Certain cars like the Ferrari 250s will probably always be popular and thus worth money, whether restored, wrecked or otherwise. But the cars with "no stories" will always be worth more than the cars "with stories." And for mature collectibles, original cars will always be worth more than restored cars. There is sometimes overlap depending on actual condition. For instance, a restored car in #1 condition may be worth more than an original car in #4 condition. This all depends on market forces, the economics of restoration and the availability of good original cars .


:thumbup: to all of that. Being into split buses, I've watched the prices go from disposable cars to mid 6 figures over the last 20-25 years, and I keep telling people that if they really want one, just wait another 5-10 years and prices will go back down some to a more reasonable level. Like you describe, just about all cars will depreciate to nothing from new, then appreciate a few decades later when the people that were kids when they were new start to have disposable income, then settle back down to a stabilized value once that same group of people get it out of their system.



barry2952 said:


> I had to have a ton of new parts made for the Ruxton. *The 19 pound brake drums were turned from 300 pound blanks.* The originals were stamped steel, believe it or not. Everybody at Pebble gawked at the whole car and never paid attention to the brake drums.


I've read through the Ruxton thread, but somehow missed that! Those had to be expensive brake drums.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

So here's one ripe for some BS... the peanut gallery is already griping about it being a 3 year old car and not being worthy of BaT. 

I'm more interested in how the bidding goes since its a leased vehicle and BMW Financial still owns it. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-bmw-2017-330i-xdrive-sport-wagon-m-sport/


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

I love it when XJs hit BaT

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-jeep-cherokee-19/


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

DeeJoker said:


> So here's one ripe for some BS... the peanut gallery is already griping about it being a 3 year old car and not being worthy of BaT.
> 
> I'm more interested in how the bidding goes since its a leased vehicle and BMW Financial still owns it.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-bmw-2017-330i-xdrive-sport-wagon-m-sport/


This one has RNM written all over it.

MSRP is $60k, residual is probably 62% +/- 1 or 2 % so around $37~38k.

Current leasee has to buy it from BMWFS so he has to pay sales tax which is 10.1% in Kirkland, WA where he lives. So the payoff on the lease on residual and tax only is just shy of $42k. If he has any time left on the lease, that number is going to be higher.

The last F31 went RNM at $42.5k.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

/bringatrailer.com/1991-volkswagen-golf-country/










Lower it?


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-oldsmobile-silhouette/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Yuppie Scum said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-oldsmobile-silhouette/


A nearly 200k 28 year old minivan on BAT. They will take almost anything. :screwy:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

spockcat said:


> A nearly 200k 28 year old minivan on BAT. They will take almost anything. :screwy:


:laugh: 

I love it. The Dustbuster clearly has a cult following, plus I think its a slap in the face to all the "They only sell expensive cars anymore!" crowd. I bet it sells for a few grand.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

spockcat said:


> A nearly 200k 28 year old minivan on BAT. They will take almost anything. :screwy:


It's the Cadillac of minivans!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

spockcat said:


> A nearly 200k 28 year old minivan on BAT. They will take almost anything. :screwy:


:laugh:
It's different no question about that!
They said no to my W124 though :laugh:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Stromaluski said:


> I've read through the Ruxton thread, but somehow missed that! Those had to be expensive brake drums.


I believe they were $600 each and created bales of scrap steel shavings.

The Continental Mark II I was following did not met reserve at $90,000. The comments reveal that people know so little about the car. It wasn't hand-built, there was no favoritism for status-seeking owners and the car had no connection to Lincoln, except as a driveline suppler.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> :laugh:
> It's different no question about that!
> They said no to my W124 though :laugh:


I did go look on CL for a first generation Oldsmobile Silhouette and there seems to be only 1 other one for sale in the USA. So I guess they are rare at this point in their life. Doesn't really make them desirable though.

 1995 Oldsmobile Silhouette 7 Passenger Mini Van - $3500 (Ft Worth)


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

spockcat said:


> A nearly 200k 28 year old minivan on BAT. They will take almost anything. :screwy:


It's the same seller that brought you the $200K RS200 among many other cars, so that's probably why they don't mind having it on there. 

But I agree... I could see if it were a low mileage time warp thing - just for the irony of it. There is some appeal in excellent examples of sh1tty cars, which can be fun. But this can't have much life left in it no matter how well cared for it is... the interior is scruffy, it's got a ton of miles... I dunno. It's just a used car at this point.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> I love it when XJs hit BaT
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-jeep-cherokee-19/


Damn, that's clean. It's exactly like mine except it has cruise control and the crappy D35 rear axle (ABS only came on the weaker D35-equipped XJs).


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

bzcat said:


> This one has RNM written all over it.
> 
> MSRP is $60k, residual is probably 62% +/- 1 or 2 % so around $37~38k.
> 
> ...


That sort of makes sense. If it gets to $42K, he has the opportunity to walk away from the payment, but it is a very slim margin. 

If it goes RNM, what did it cost the seller to list it?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

DeeJoker said:


> If it goes RNM, what did it cost the seller to list it?


$99.


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Everytime I see someone comment "stolen" I hit the flag as not constructive button. Maybe it's just a pet peeve of mine but it has become so annoying that I visit the site less and less.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Harv said:


> $99.


Pretty damn cheap for those kinds of views. Cheap enough to just list it for the sake of advertising.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Belgian market '83 Mercedes 500SEL, 48K miles:










Lots of pictures, but no good ones of the cockpit (shoot from the middle of the backseat; if I can do it in a two door, you can do it in an S-Class).


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Belgian market? Is the trunk full of waffles?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

DonPatrizio said:


> Belgian market? Is the trunk full of waffles?


No silly, however pouring batter on the valve covers yields delicious waffles, which are pancakes with syrup traps.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> Belgian market '83 Mercedes 500SEL, 48K miles:





BaT Listing said:


> The car is finished in *Manganese* Brown Metallic over Palomino leather, and power is provided by a 5.0-liter V8 mated to a four-speed automatic transmission.


Manganese. A lot of people don't even know what that is. 

:laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Five hours left. This could be a great deal for someone looking for a driver.

When I found this last night bidding was only at $6,600 w/ 18 hours left. Then the owner finally started commenting and it has since gone up, but still pretty low compared to some other E39 M5 auctions.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-m5-67/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Five hours left. This could be a great deal for someone looking for a driver.
> 
> When I found this last night bidding was only at $6,600 w/ 18 hours left. Then the owner finally started commenting and it has since gone up, but still pretty low compared to some other E39 M5 auctions.


It's a reserve auction, so it's likely to not sell at all. Another commenter mentioned that most of the E39 M5 auctions have ended this way lately.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

turbo_nine said:


> It's a reserve auction, so it's likely to not sell at all. Another commenter mentioned that most of the E39 M5 auctions have ended this way lately.


Good, maybe it's a sign of the prices finally coming back down to normal levels. 

They're fantastic cars, but realistically, to the bank, that's a $14,000 in _PERFECT_ condition. That means if you want one, you're coming up with the money yourself, or using means other than a traditional auto loan. Nothing wrong with that, but it really lowers the audience you're selling to.

NADA guide clean retail for that car is $14,200. I know they sell for much more than that, and people can argue this and that for as long as they'd like, but at the end of the day that's what the car is worth to a financial institution, and that's all the money that 90% of buyers will be able to come up with.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> Good, maybe it's a sign of the prices finally coming back down to normal levels.
> 
> They're fantastic cars, but realistically, to the bank, that's a $14,000 in _PERFECT_ condition. That means if you want one, you're coming up with the money yourself, or using means other than a traditional auto loan. Nothing wrong with that, but it really lowers the audience you're selling to.
> 
> NADA guide clean retail for that car is $14,200. I know they sell for much more than that, and people can argue this and that for as long as they'd like, but at the end of the day that's what the car is worth to a financial institution, and that's all the money that 90% of buyers will be able to come up with.


anyone wanting to put a loan on an e39 M5 should not be buying an e39 M5. People really finance 15+ year-old cars??


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> People really finance 15+ year-old cars??


Yes, all the time.

Believe it or not, people also finance 911's, R8's, AMG's, etc.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> Yes, all the time.
> 
> Believe it or not, people also finance 911's, R8's, AMG's, etc.


Crazy - but everyone loves debt.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> People really finance 15+ year-old cars??


That are expensive? Of course. I mean sure, I think it's silly financing a 15k used BMW, at that point just pay for it in cash, unless you're interest rate is so low that its basically free money. But I'm willing to bet not everyone buying vintage mustangs or 911's is paying cash for them. Sure there are lots that finance them somehow.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> anyone wanting to put a loan on an e39 M5 should not be buying an e39 M5. People really finance 15+ year-old cars??


misprioritized people do- yes


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> Good, maybe it's a sign of the prices finally coming back down to normal levels.


One can only hope. I'd be a buyer on an e39 540 6MT and daily the hell out of it but the M5's have driven the 540 prices into crazy town. That being said, I think the last of the analog BMWs will always get a bump for that alone among the enthusiast community.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

ice4life said:


> misprioritized people do- yes



yep - about sums it up. "fun / extra / vintage" cars need to be cash transactions - if you can't afford it with cash, save longer or pursue a different model.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> Good, maybe it's a sign of the prices finally coming back down to normal levels.


Bad news for Kiznarsh though.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> yep - about sums it up. "fun / extra / vintage" cars need to be cash transactions - if you can't afford it with cash, save longer or pursue a different model.


:bs:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Good, maybe it's a sign of the prices finally coming back down to normal levels.


I wonder if prices were always normal for these and the only exception were the first couple of examples to get auctioned on BaT.

Anyway, this is now a TFL thread.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Been watching this one. Not because I'm in the market but this is the kind of oddball import that I love BaT for. I can't imagine what it would cost to replace that fishbowl rear glass if needed.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-jensen-interceptor-6/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

DeeJoker said:


> Been watching this one. Not because I'm in the market but this is the kind of oddball import that I love BaT for. I can't imagine what it would cost to replace that fishbowl rear glass if needed.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-jensen-interceptor-6/


Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> yep - about sums it up. "fun / extra / vintage" cars need to be cash transactions - if you can't afford it with cash, save longer or pursue a different model.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> yep - about sums it up. "fun / extra / vintage" cars need to be cash transactions - if you can't afford it with cash, save longer or pursue a different model.


I agree. There may be valid reasons to finance, but you should be able to pay cash if needed. Getting over-extended on a classic car is how you end up with a yard ornament or a car permanently beached in a garage.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Nealric said:


> I agree. There may be valid reasons to finance, but you should be able to pay cash if needed. Getting over-extended on a classic car is how you end up with a yard ornament or a car permanently beached in a garage.


Thirded.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

KevinC said:


>


I kind of agree with this guy.

People finance toys all the time. If your income to debt situation is in good shape, lets say you don't owe on any other vehicles, who cares if you borrow 15k to buy a fun car? Now, if you're maxed out on all your cards, and barely making your other payments, I'm gonna say this is a bad idea.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> I kind of agree with this guy.
> 
> People finance toys all the time. If your income to debt situation is in good shape, lets say you don't owe on any other vehicles, who cares if you borrow 15k to buy a fun car? Now, if you're maxed out on all your cards, and barely making your other payments, I'm gonna say this is a bad idea.


Exactly, not a black and white situation. A lot depends on the car and your individual finances.

In fact, one could argue that a 5-year note on a used Porsche 911 that won't lose a penny of value over the 5 years is far smarter than a 5-year note on a new car that will lose 20-50% of its value over the same time period.

That said, I don't like to finance toys, but I'm po'.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nealric said:


> I agree. There may be valid reasons to finance, but you should be able to pay cash if needed. Getting over-extended on a classic car is how you end up with a yard ornament or a car permanently beached in a garage.


There is plenty of ways to get a project car stay a pile of parts in the garage.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Aaaaaaand the E39 M5 is now at $13,000.

I'm sure it'll go for somewhere around 15-17.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

greyvdub_v2.0 said:


> anyone wanting to put a loan on an e39 M5 should not be buying an e39 M5. People really finance 15+ year-old cars??


I did that for 26 months with my B6 S4 Avant that I sold last month. My payments were low, but it did loom over my head that I had a financial liability with a car that could potentially require a $5,000 chain guide repair and it hampered my overall enjoyment of what otherwise was a very enjoyable package to drive. I always wanted one of them and figured that the window of opportunity to daily one was quickly closing (and BaT prices on very clean, low mile 6MT S4 avants have been rising) before I'd be completely priced out of the market until I was in a stage in life where I could afford and have space for one as a collector car, but if I'm going to have a collector car someday, it's going to be something more classic and even faster.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> There is plenty of ways to get a project car stay a pile of parts in the garage.


True, but running out of money tends to be a big reason why it happens.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1987-chevrolet-camaro-z-28-iroc-z-7/

:heart:











170 wild horsepower. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-porsche-911s-9/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1987-chevrolet-camaro-z-28-iroc-z-7/
> 
> :heart:
> 
> ...


Those 305's were so, so, so gutless.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-porsche-911s-9/
> 
> *pic of 1972 longhood "S"


$149,000 with 4 days left?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> Those 305's were so, so, so gutless.


If only there were something you could do to a smallblock Chevy to remedy that situation. Hmmmmmmm...

:laugh: :beer:


That thing is clean, so a preservationist may wind up with it, but as a car to modify? You could certainly do a lot and that'd be one hell of a starting point!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> If only there were something you could do to a smallblock Chevy to remedy that situation. Hmmmmmmm...
> 
> :laugh: :beer:
> 
> ...


Oh, haha, I'm aware. Just out of the box, such a let down. First time I drove one of these I was 16, I jumped in it expecting to have a blast. Besides barely being able to do a burn out I was totally disappointed. With that being said, I've since been in some third gen cars that will absolutely sh*t and get.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> If only there were something you could do to a smallblock Chevy to remedy that situation. Hmmmmmmm...
> 
> :laugh: :beer:


:laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh, haha, I'm aware. Just out of the box, such a let down. First time I drove one of these I was 16, I jumped in it expecting to have a blast. Besides barely being able to do a burn out I was totally disappointed. With that being said, I've since been in some third gen cars that will absolutely sh*t and get.


I know you're aware and I agree with your assessment. SBCs weren't exactly ideal during that period, that's for sure. A few years later things started turning around, but what a disappointment those must've been for those who remember cars from 15-20 years previous.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I know you're aware and I agree with your assessment. SBCs weren't exactly ideal during that period, that's for sure. A few years later things started turning around, but what a disappointment those must've been for those who remember cars from 15-20 years previous.


My buddy bought a 1986 Iroc Z, TPI, auto, new and I found it pretty entertaining to drive. It was not fast but I thought it handled pretty great.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Just Another Sweater said:


> My buddy bought a 1986 Iroc Z, TPI, auto, new and I found it pretty entertaining to drive. It was not fast but I thought it handled pretty great.


I remember those iroc-z racing with 911 in some road course series in the 90s. They were competitive. :thumbup:


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Redline Restorations always has some nice cars. Their sales staff is whack though. I tried to buy a pristine 1998 M3 Vert from them last year. I visited the store to see it and left two messages on their voicemail. Finally they called me back a month later when I already moved out of the state. :screwy:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I remember those iroc-z racing with 911 in some road course series in the 90s. They were competitive. :thumbup:


:thumbup:

The gen 3 was a huge improvement over the gen 2, as far as handling goes.


----------



## SlickShoes (Jun 24, 2000)

If only that Camaro came with a mullet wig...


https://movieplotholes.com/the-mummy-tomb-of-the-dragon-emperor


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> If only there were something you could do to a smallblock Chevy to remedy that situation. Hmmmmmmm...
> 
> :laugh: :beer:
> 
> ...


I would shove a LSA in there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

An absolutely gorgeous 1990 Mercedes 190 2.5-16 Evo II WOW!! We may see this above $250K, but it's the first one they've had on BAT, so we'll have to see.










There are exactly 5 Powerball drawings between today and when the auction closes.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Diamond Dave said:


> An absolutely gorgeous 1990 Mercedes 190 2.5-16 Evo II WOW!! We may see this above $250K, but it's the first one they've had on BAT, so we'll have to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy ****tttt


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

:heart:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Diamond Dave said:


> There are exactly 5 Powerball drawings between today and when the auction closes.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

^^ that Evo II 

No reserve auction on a white over blue Mk1 Scirocco slick top. Needs a bit of love, but would be cool to have as a side project.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-volkswagen-scirocco/


----------



## OneSloVW (Jun 6, 2017)

Not mine, but very curious to see what it goes for 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-volkswagen-golf-country/

Can't post pictures from stupid locked down work computer.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

masa8888 said:


> ^^ that Evo II
> 
> No reserve auction on a white over blue Mk1 Scirocco slick top. Needs a bit of love, but would be cool to have as a side project.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-volkswagen-scirocco/


Thanks a MK2 Scirocco fyi.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

16volt said:


> Thanks a MK2 Scirocco fyi.


Oops! The lack of door strips deceived me  Love both generations though:thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> Oops! The lack of door strips deceived me  Love both generations though


It's an A1 chassis MK2 Type 53b Scirocco that was made by Karmann.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I love Miatas but ... I don't know... there's a lot of really cool stuff $46k can buy. 



> LS3-Powered 2001 Mazda MX-5 Miata Special Edition
> SOLD FOR $46,500 ON 1/27/20


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Sporin said:


> I love Miatas but ... I don't know... there's a lot of really cool stuff $46k can buy.


I'd go Civic Type R or TLX A-Spec myself


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

TooFitToQuit said:


> I'd go Civic Type R or TLX A-Spec myself


Yeah but can't you get a CRV tarted up to $46k with accessories?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

From the last couple of years you could get one this way, BaT has a three pedal BMW 550, only 69K miles on the clock:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

eBay, not BaT, but this Unicorn is worth your attention. I loved these, the wheels, the B/C pillar window shape... iconic. It would probably burst into a cloud of rust dust if you take it out of California. 



> *1987 Nissan Pathfinder*
> SURVIVOR 1987 NISSAN PATHFINDER SE-V6 HARDBODY 4X4 2-DOOR SUV TRUCK RED RARE 4X4
> Read more: https://www.ebay.com/itm/254486430391
> Time left:Time left:20d 19h 2/18, 1:02PM
> ...


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

Sporin said:


> eBay, not BaT, but this Unicorn is worth your attention. I loved these, the wheels, the B/C pillar window shape... iconic. It would probably burst into a cloud of rust dust if you take it out of California.


Gawddamn, that's friggen BEAUTIFUL. Love those.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

What a crazy car.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-maserati-shamal-2/


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

That's my favorite Maserati! And one of my favorite cars. It was at $15k a couple days ago so thought about tossing a bid in there. Not anymore!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I had some time on my hands to kill, and ended up going through all 27,000 + auctions. These were my top 5 favorites:

1)1993 Corrado SLC VR6
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-16/









2)2011 Cayenne Manual in Sand
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-porsche-cayenne/









3)1991 MR2 Turbo
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-toyota-mr2-20/









4)2004 M3 Individual SMG with rear side airbags
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-coupe-25/









5)1988 Range Rover with 25k miles
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-land-rover-range-rover-4/


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

ice4life said:


> 4)2004 M3 Individual SMG with rear side airbags
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-coupe-25/


I bet if the new owner converted it to a 6spd manual he could probably sell that today for close to 40k


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

absoluteczech said:


> I bet if the new owner converted it to a 6spd manual he could probably sell that today for close to 40k


There is actually a manual one for sale right now in NY


2003 BMW M3 Coupe
(Slicktop)- Factory Sunroof Delete,
6-Speed Manual!
BMW INDIVIDUAL -
Technoviolet Metallic -
1 of 13 in the World!
1 of 2 in a 6-Speed Slicktop in the US!
73K Miles, Clean Title & Carfax!

https://www.instagram.com/p/B72HK6_lhz_/


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Wonder what they are asking. Not on their site


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

absoluteczech said:


> Wonder what they are asking. Not on their site


Scrolling through the comments, it sounds like somewhere around $65k and I'm sure they will get it :thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Brace yourself for this selling price.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-datsun-240z-124/


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Harv said:


> Brace yourself for this selling price.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-datsun-240z-124/



WOW.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Mother of god. $310k!


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Great color and spec on this 911.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-porsche-911-carrera-63/


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Harv said:


> Brace yourself for this selling price.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-datsun-240z-124/


LOL sorry no. Beautiful low mileage car in great shape, but I can think of better vintage cars for 300k


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Fuuuuuuuuccck...

The water cooled holy grail!



















I was thinking this could make a better retirement investment than the boring ETF's, company pension plans and pile of lumber and lime that I currently own. Who am I kidding though, this thing will go for more than my total net worth!

If I was super loaded I'd rather have this than a Carrera GT, 918, or any of the "hypercars". I guess the only hold back would be that a "regular" 997.2 GT3 would be 90% of the car for 20% of the cash.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I love 240Z cars but that is a :screwy: price. I don't get it.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Sporin said:


> eBay, not BaT, but this Unicorn is worth your attention. I loved these, the wheels, the B/C pillar window shape... iconic. It would probably burst into a cloud of rust dust if you take it out of California.



That is so cool. It is 100% too nice to transplant to a salty part of the country and daily.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

PoorHouse said:


> Great color and spec on this 911.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-porsche-911-carrera-63/


Oh that is very nice. :beer:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> Great color and spec on this 911.


Granite Green is my favorite 911 color.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

ice4life said:


> I had some time on my hands to kill, and ended up going through all 27,000 + auctions.


How much time did you have to kill? Like 3 days? 



Harv said:


> Brace yourself for this selling price.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-datsun-240z-124/


A friend of mine told me about that last night and said "it's not just split bus prices that are going crazy" :laugh:


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Sporin said:


> I love 240Z cars but that is a :screwy: price. I don't get it.


I don't understand that one, either. The winning bidder registered in January 2020, has never bid or commented on anything. Looks way too much like a shill bid.

I'm not sure what is crazier, the price or the bitching about the BaT site crashing because of traffic.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Stromaluski said:


> How much time did you have to kill? Like 3 days?
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine told me about that last night and said "it's not just split bus prices that are going crazy" :laugh:


I broke it up over three days!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

someone needs to make bringatowtruck.com and instead of super clean low mileage rare cars, a place for beat or rusty hoopties


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

absoluteczech said:


> someone needs to make bringatowtruck.com and instead of super clean low mileage rare cars, a place for beat or rusty hoopties


Full circle: that’s pretty much where bringatrailer started... as a site for old race cars and mechanics specials. Stuff that actually needed a trailer.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Full circle: that’s pretty much where bringatrailer started... as a site for old race cars and mechanics specials. Stuff that actually needed a trailer.


If you go back to their first sales in 2014, they're all drivable albeit older cars. In fact, there weren't that many out of the 27,000+ that truly needed a trailer. 

I think the implication was that the cars were so nice that you'd want to trailer them out. Not that they were hoopties or mechanic specials.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I think the implication was that the cars were so nice that y*ou'd want to trailer them out*. Not that they were hoopties or mechanic specials.


that was my understanding as well.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

absoluteczech said:


> someone needs to make bringatowtruck.com and instead of super clean low mileage rare cars, a place for beat or rusty hoopties


That's what https://barnfinds.com/ is for


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I think the implication was that the cars were so nice that you'd want to trailer them out. Not that they were hoopties or mechanic specials.


I only ever used a trailer/tow truck because of a problem with the car, never because the car was too nice. :laugh:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

JMURiz said:


> That's what https://barnfinds.com/ is for


Cool, didnt know that existed :thumbup:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

ice4life said:


> If you go back to their first sales in 2014, they're all drivable albeit older cars. In fact, there weren't that many out of the 27,000+ that truly needed a trailer.
> 
> I think the implication was that the cars were so nice that you'd want to trailer them out. Not that they were hoopties or mechanic specials.


I thought it was a clever play on the dual interpretation.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

ice4life said:


> If you go back to their first sales in 2014, they're all drivable albeit older cars. In fact, there weren't that many out of the 27,000+ that truly needed a trailer.
> 
> I think the implication was that the cars were so nice that you'd want to trailer them out. Not that they were hoopties or mechanic specials.





oidoglr said:


> I thought it was a clever play on the dual interpretation.


It's kind of both...because it was a classified ad site that existed in 2010, before those 2014 auction listings you can still see. From the company's website regarding their history:

_"Bring a Trailer co-founder Randy Nonnenberg has been hunting through classifieds for rare, interesting, and just plain cool cars since before he could even drive them. In 2007, after years of recommending listings to his buddies, friend and co-founder Gentry Underwood urged Randy to share his knowledge on a site of their own.

*They chose the name in reference to the familiar shorthand in classified listings urging buyers to “bring a trailer!” for non-op vehicles like race cars that weren’t street legal or mechanic’s specials*. *The site highlighted a large range from projects to rare collector cars.*

Randy and Gentry began focusing on BaT full time in 2010, making the site a destination for the most relevant mix of enthusiast vehicles for sale among the Wild West of internet classifieds.

After years of connecting enthusiasts with the coolest classifieds out there, we created BaT Exclusives to allow our community to sell directly on the site. Users sent in their vehicles for us to write exclusive listings and offer them to BaT readers. The interest was huge and sellers were often overwhelmed by the vast number of interested buyers. The success of BaT Exclusives encouraged the team to launch BaT Auctions."_


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

absoluteczech said:


> someone needs to make bringatowtruck.com and instead of super clean low mileage rare cars, a place for beat or rusty hoopties


It's called "Craigslist"


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

JMURiz said:


> That's what https://barnfinds.com/ is for


I'm not seeing a notification feature there like BaT has. I'd just be in for the (infinitesimal) possibility of a low mileage, old lady 735i 5-speed garage find.

Just a few minutes ago this cherry, arrest-me-red E30 manual 'vert went up. It's a TMU one, possibly talking some of you out of an expensive toy:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Arragh, a manual E30 right here in Vegas! Wait, it's 244K miles shown but TMU, modded to all heck. Phew, dumb financial decision averted.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

One more Bimmer for tonight: A 91K mile 2000 M5:


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

Harv said:


> Brace yourself for this selling price.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-datsun-240z-124/


Two fools met


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Hmmm.. Cobra with some HREs. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-mustang-svt-cobra-21/


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

^ that's pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

cpermd said:


> Two fools met


Are they really fools if they can afford to light about 260k on fire to get a 50k car?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

TJSwoboda said:


> I'm not seeing a notification feature there like BaT has.


https://barnfinds.com/ does have a daily e-mail that you can sign up for, just like BaT.

So does http://www.dailyturismo.com/ for that matter.

https://www.deadclutch.com/ does not have a daily e-mail, though.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Harv said:


> Hmmm.. Cobra with some HREs. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-mustang-svt-cobra-21/


That thing is insane. The HRE's look nice, but I actually prefer the stock wheels. Luckily the car comes with both.


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

Harv said:


> Hmmm.. Cobra with some HREs. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-mustang-svt-cobra-21/


wood plow pedestrians with it


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^^^ There's so many great cars on BaT right now. Too many to even post. I'll just sit back, peruse and drool.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

That foxbody is about as perfect a setup for a restomod as you could do for that platform. If I could find one thing I don't like about it, it's the digital dash, but whatever. Looks like a riot to drive.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

It's funny, but most of the time new engines look out-of-place in older cars, but other than that turbo pluming it almost looks as if that Coyote was factory. 

It may have more to do with the black paint and "matching" engine cover than the engine itself, but whatever it is it looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> Arragh, a manual E30 right here in Vegas! Wait, it's 244K miles shown but TMU, modded to all heck. Phew, dumb financial decision averted.]


I saw that last night and immediately checked the MD MVA's vanity tag inquiry website to see if "MAXHOON" was still available. 

It is. 

:laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> https://barnfinds.com/ does have a daily e-mail that you can sign up for, just like BaT.
> 
> So does http://www.dailyturismo.com/ for that matter.
> 
> https://www.deadclutch.com/ does not have a daily e-mail, though.


Ah, noice! That low mileage 735i 5-speed may yet be mine. :snowcool:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Mother of God: It's a 36K mile 2003 M5:


















Bidding is at $26K two hours in. There's an accident in its history, that necessitated the radiator being replaced.


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> Mother of God: It's a 36K mile 2003 M5:



We definitely need to get some guesses on the final price for this one.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Just looking at the tofu delivery vehicle and noticed the beautiful typeface used on chassis stamping.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

whiteboy1 said:


> We definitely need to get some guesses on the final price for this one.


It's been sitting for a _long_ time. I don't think that'll change the final price though.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

DonPatrizio said:


> It's been sitting for a _long_ time. I don't think that'll change the final price though.


$33,333 with four days left. I guess it goes for at least $50,000.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

I love Sciroccos as much as anyone but man, this one looks pretty beat. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-2/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

roman16v said:


> I love Sciroccos as much as anyone but man, this one looks pretty beat.


What would you expect for 2 grands?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> What would you expect for 2 grands?


I think the $1988 bid is a joke. This should go for about twice that I'm guessing.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Man. What a piece of art.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-spyker-c8-laviolette/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

roman16v said:


> I love Sciroccos as much as anyone but man, this one looks pretty beat. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-2/


Up to $3,000!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Harv said:


> Man. What a piece of art.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-spyker-c8-laviolette/


I remember seeing Spyker at the LA autoshow way back. Loved it and it's interior.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Up to $3,000!


Buy it.


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

Harv said:


> Man. What a piece of art.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-spyker-c8-laviolette/


Looks like the inside of a New Orleans whorehouse to me


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

cpermd said:


> Looks like the inside of a New Orleans whorehouse to me


Dang, that's fancy


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

cpermd said:


> Looks like the inside of a New Orleans whorehouse to me


at this level we like to call it a brothel


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

absoluteczech said:


> at this level we like to call it a brothel


When it is that fancy, you could at least step up to the bordello level.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Buddy's McLaren just went up. Surprisingly this is the first 570S that's been listed on BaT

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2016-mclaren-570s-2/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> Mother of God: It's a 36K mile 2003 M5





whiteboy1 said:


> We definitely need to get some guesses on the final price for this one.


$33,333 with 3 days left.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

59K mile cherry, arrest me red E30 2-door manual, leather interior:


















It's an '87, and they got a HP increase that year. (my family's was an '86)


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Was just coming to post that E30. What a gem. Looks like its fully sorted too. I guess now all the E30 owners in Maryland know who got the plate. :laugh:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

aar0n. said:


> Buddy's McLaren just went up. Surprisingly this is the first 570S that's been listed on BaT


I don't know the guy, but that's "dubaudi1" on instagram right?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

aar0n. said:


> Buddy's McLaren just went up. Surprisingly this is the first 570S that's been listed on BaT
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2016-mclaren-570s-2/


What's with the giant hole in the bumper?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

absoluteczech said:


> What's with the giant hole in the bumper?


tow hook cover. listing says a new one will come with the car. :thumbup:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

absoluteczech said:


> What's with the giant hole in the bumper?


Looks like a cover is missing. Tow hook?

Edit: ^ beat me


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

n0rdicalex. said:


> tow hook cover. listing says a new one will come with the car. :thumbup:





GolfTango said:


> Looks like a cover is missing. Tow hook?
> 
> Edit: ^ beat me


ah makes sense 

surprised he didnt just get it first before listing it now. not that it matters, but i could see a potential customer thinking 'well its probably been tracked", because why else would it be off unless your running over crubs and fents or tracking it?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

absoluteczech said:


> ah makes sense
> 
> surprised he didnt just get it first before listing it now. not that it matters, but i could see a potential customer thinking 'well its probably been tracked", because why else would it be off unless your running over crubs and fents or tracking it?


After following a few people on Youtube that have 570s. they just fall off driving. Part of the Mclaren "Experience" :laugh:


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> _Mother of God: It's a _36K mile 2003 M5_: _





TJSwoboda said:


> $33,333 with 3 days left.


Look at the sellers listing history on BAT, it's like an e39 M5 museum listing. Plus a few other awesome cars. 

https://bringatrailer.com/member/e38s62/


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Sump said:


> After following a few people on Youtube that have 570s. they just fall off driving. Part of the Mclaren "Experience" :laugh:


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

01 XJ, rental car history/spec, cracked windscreen, some rust, cheap Chinese tires, meh condition...at 6K. Crazy

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-jeep-cherokee-34/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-geo-metro/

None of you mentioned this masterpiece? I would have sprung for the Premium Listing myself -- if only to watch the comments roll in that much longer.










Or that trio of Fieros... which really are in nice shape


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

turbo_nine said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-geo-metro/
> 
> None of you mentioned this masterpiece? I would have sprung for the Premium Listing myself -- if only to watch the comments roll in that much longer.
> 
> ...


Is this another case where the seller lists a ton of cars on BAT, so they cut him some slack when he wants to list something that would be more suited to CL?


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I don't know the guy, but that's "dubaudi1" on instagram right?


Yup that's him, big B5 and Audi guy in general



Sump said:


> After following a few people on Youtube that have 570s. they just fall off driving. Part of the Mclaren "Experience" :laugh:


Seems to be the case. He said the car came without it and he got one after the photos were taken


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Is this another case where the seller lists a ton of cars on BAT, so they cut him some slack when he wants to list something that would be more suited to CL?


It is the seller's first and only BaT auction and they are wearing crocs in the driving video.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

turbo_nine said:


> It is the seller's first and only BaT auction and they are wearing crocs in the driving video.


Fantastic. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

turbo_nine said:


> Or that trio of Fieros... which really are in nice shape


I would much rather have this than the Metro: *No Reserve: 21k-Mile 1987 Pontiac Fiero GT 5-Speed*


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I would much rather have this than the Metro: *No Reserve: 21k-Mile 1987 Pontiac Fiero GT 5-Speed*


That thing needs some paint correction asap. I bet with a proper detail, you'd add a good $1K to the price.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

aar0n. said:


> Yup that's him, big B5 and Audi guy in general


:beer:

I seem to remember that name/cars going back some time. definitely has a nice collection of nice machines.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> 01 XJ, rental car history/spec, cracked windscreen, some rust, cheap Chinese tires, meh condition...at 6K. Crazy
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-jeep-cherokee-34/


You can add sagging rear springs to the list of meh. At least it has the C8.25 rear end.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-mercedes-benz-190e-2-5-evolution-ii/

Evo II


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sold for $66k.

My buddy has been bugging me to buy his 84 Carrera for $30k. Maybe I should do it.



PoorHouse said:


> Great color and spec on this 911.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-porsche-911-carrera-63/


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> Sold for $66k.
> 
> My buddy has been bugging me to buy his 84 Carrera for $30k. Maybe I should do it.


Except to Porsche nuts a simple thing like "xyz" bolt isnt used now the cars value is 2/3 of what it should be. They are so many requirements for these "top dollar" prices. Your friends carrera may very well be a 30k car?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

absoluteczech said:


> Except to Porsche nuts a simple thing like "xyz" bolt isnt used now the cars value is 2/3 of what it should be. They are so many requirements for these "top dollar" prices. Your friends carrera may very well be a 30k car?


So true the little things matter. Not a G50, red over tan, spoilers and no sport options.
Plus the big killer, riveted on side impact strips.
Cool back in the day but not big money desirable today.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

What on Earth is that Geo Metro doing on BaT?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

StressStrain said:


> What on Earth is that Geo Metro doing on BaT?


I feel a disturbance in the Force, the likes of which I've not felt since Rob dot last posted here.









But seriously, I didn't realize the 1990 Metro got only 49 horsepower.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'89 535i 5-speed, 130K miles; low for its age, and looks to be in great shape (though I'll await the "not sure if serious" meme and something I'm missing) :


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Mexico Blue, 7-Speed Manual, Duck Tail, Sunroof Delete, Yellow Accents

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-porsche-911-18/


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

another day, another R32. this one has similar mileage to mine, so definitely keen to watch where this one ends. 

I love my R32, but the past few years I've been debating selling it more seriously. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-45/


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

how come BAT auctions generally don't need you to BAT at pickup?


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

mach250 said:


> how come BAT auctions generally don't need you to BAT at pickup?


Asked and answered. Pay attention.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

No Reserve! E34 M5 Wagon. Alpine White, sunroof delete, M-Hurricane Alcantara!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-bmw-m5-13/


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Yep, thatll do


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Smooremin said:


> Yep, thatll do


Just needs to be brown and diesel and 4wd...


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Harv said:


> No Reserve! E34 M5 Wagon. Alpine White, sunroof delete, M-Hurricane Alcantara!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-bmw-m5-13/


grabs members only jacket, lets do this


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Mmmm, that white M5.

Delicious.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Mmmm, that white M5.
> 
> Delicious.


White huh?

bringatrailer.com/1985-bmw-m635csi-23/


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Harv said:


>





LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Please stop. I can only get so erect.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Why doesn't BMW make beautiful cars anymore?


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Why doesn't BMW make beautiful cars anymore?


Because of this guy: 










That being said, BMW's styling had started to get better until this recent trend of oversized kidney grilles. The X7 and 7er are fugly.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

On the subject of car designs that have aged incredibly well, I give you this stunning example:

1972 Dino 246GT
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-ferrari-dino-7/












Sure, it has the US-mandated markers but that design is just beautiful, nearly 50 years later.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

I love the Dino shape. :heart:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


> No Reserve! E34 M5 Wagon. Alpine White, sunroof delete, M-Hurricane Alcantara!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-bmw-m5-13/


Aw damn, your turn to scoop me.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> White huh?
> 
> bringatrailer.com/1985-bmw-m635csi-23/


Not my money, but I do wish the car still had buffalo sport seats.


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

36K miles

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-14/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Karma said:


> 36K miles
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-14/


No hyperbole, I think this remains one of the best hatchback shapes ever made. It still looks good today. :thumbup: 

https://www.motortrend.com/news/volkswagen-corrado-history/

https://www.hemmings.com/blog/article/not-so-poor-mans-porsche-1990-1994-volkswagen-corrado/


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Sporin said:


> No hyperbole, I think this remains one of the best hatchback shapes ever made. It still looks good today. :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.motortrend.com/news/volkswagen-corrado-history/
> 
> https://www.hemmings.com/blog/article/not-so-poor-mans-porsche-1990-1994-volkswagen-corrado/


Agree. I absolutely lusted over one of these in High School, until I talked to a senior that had a new one and said stay very very far away from one :laugh: Still loved looking at them, even though they were super unreliable.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

absoluteczech said:


> Agree. I absolutely lusted over one of these in High School, until I talked to a senior that had a new one and said stay very very far away from one :laugh: Still loved looking at them, even though they were super unreliable.


VR6 or the one that cost 60 G to get 100%?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> VR6 or the one that cost 60 G to get 100%?


I cant even remember my high school teachers names let alone which model he had. I think it was a VR6 though


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-porsche-carrera-gt-2/


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

absoluteczech said:


> Agree. I absolutely lusted over one of these in High School, until I talked to a senior that had a new one and said stay very very far away from one :laugh: Still loved looking at them, even though they were super unreliable.


had a friend in h/s (early 90s) who folks bought him a new G60  that pretty much did it right there and did all i could (many part time jobs) to buy a used one a few years later. I put over 120k miles on it, only time left me stranded when a mechanic left rags in the engine bay and shredded the belts.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Harv said:


> GT


36k miles.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

watching this.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-land-rover-discovery-36/


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Mr Miyagi said:


> watching this.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-land-rover-discovery-36/
> 
> ...


----------



## EverthingIsTerrible (Nov 22, 2016)

Mr Miyagi said:


> watching this.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-land-rover-discovery-36/


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

EverthingIsTerrible said:


>


I'll ignore your useless comment and bite: Yes it is 200k mileage. Yes, it is also gorgeous. The undercarriage will need a sealing and bumpers replaced. Also needs a full respray at some point, but looks great for what it is. It has all of the recommended modifications done to the driveshaft, transfer case, steering damper, suspension, etc. Engine was rebuilt a couple years ago. Long history of maintenance (although can be faked). 

I only need it for a winter beater and occasional camping/offroad trips. I already have a DD. It's got one of the most common engines that there are which means easy to find parts and work on. It's a Disco 2 in the final year which is the most desirable. Great color, too. 

Now that i've explained why I am talking myself into it, let's hear your ideas.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Now that i've explained why I am talking myself into it, let's hear your ideas.


Naaaah, go for it. Nothing anyone can say can make you any more aware of what you're thinking of doing, so just do it. In a year, either you can say, "I told you so," or we can say, "we told you so." Doesn't matter... :laugh:

Goooood luck... :wave:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

boogetyboogety said:


> Naaaah, go for it. Nothing anyone can say can make you any more aware of what you're thinking of doing, so just do it. In a year, either you can say, "I told you so," or we can say, "we told you so." Doesn't matter... :laugh:
> 
> Goooood luck... :wave:


Are you commenting from an alt? Who is we?


----------



## EverthingIsTerrible (Nov 22, 2016)

Mr Miyagi said:


> I'll ignore your useless comment and bite: Yes it is 200k mileage. Yes, it is also gorgeous. The undercarriage will need a sealing and bumpers replaced. Also needs a full respray at some point, but looks great for what it is. It has all of the recommended modifications done to the driveshaft, transfer case, steering damper, suspension, etc. Engine was rebuilt a couple years ago. Long history of maintenance (although can be faked).
> 
> I only need it for a winter beater and occasional camping/offroad trips. I already have a DD. It's got one of the most common engines that there are which means easy to find parts and work on. It's a Disco 2 in the final year which is the most desirable. Great color, too.
> 
> Now that i've explained why I am talking myself into it, let's hear your ideas.


Hey, its like, just my opinion man...


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

EverthingIsTerrible said:


> Hey, its like, just my opinion man...


You didn't give an opinion, just a reaction.


----------



## EverthingIsTerrible (Nov 22, 2016)

My opinion is it is an unreliable pos and you should avoid it.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Disco 2s are fine as long as they've been rebuilt. They were doomed from the factory because of unknown flaws in the tooling they used, but if someone spent the money to tear down the engine to do new liners, studs, etc, then it is literally better than it left the factory. That one up for bid is solid.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

EverthingIsTerrible said:


> My opinion is it is an unreliable pos and you should avoid it.


Is this an opinion or a fact?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> White huh?
> 
> bringatrailer.com/1985-bmw-m635csi-23/


Hnnng

3:42 to go.



Karma said:


> 36K miles
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-14/


Minty fresh & the rare in-betweener SLC. VR but g60 interior, basketweave BBS, guages, controls, etc.



Sporin said:


> No hyperbole, I think this remains one of the best hatchback shapes ever made. It still looks good today. :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.motortrend.com/news/volkswagen-corrado-history/
> 
> https://www.hemmings.com/blog/article/not-so-poor-mans-porsche-1990-1994-volkswagen-corrado/


I agree! :beer:

... & they evidently referenced it for the Audi Quattro concept.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Harv said:


> Disco 2s are fine as long as they've been rebuilt. They were doomed from the factory because of unknown flaws in the tooling they used, but if someone spent the money to tear down the engine to do new liners, studs, etc, then it is literally better than it left the factory. That one up for bid is solid.


Looks like it has too many suitors. The problem with BaT is that you're competing with other enthusiasts. I can see it hitting 8k.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

y

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-geo-metro/


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

turbo_nine said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-geo-metro/
> 
> None of you mentioned this masterpiece? I would have sprung for the Premium Listing myself -- if only to watch the comments roll in that much longer.


The Metro has already beat the Yugo in the comments department,
and I think it'll also fetch more $$$ too 'cause it's modded yo.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-yugo-gvl/

.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-chevrolet-corvette-convertible-25/

427/4spd mid year 66 vert, body off restoration with factory deleted radio, heat and defroster. As in the guy that ordered this from his local dealer knew it would never see temps below 55 degrees. The engine and trans combination with those evil side pipes just waiting to jump out and sear your ankles gets me all sorts of excited. 

Interestingly enough, there is a bit of controversy in the comments regarding the numbers matching.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

DeeJoker said:


> Interestingly enough, there is a bit of controversy in the comments regarding the numbers matching.


 Numbers can be faked easily. Let’s just say I know a guy with the original factory stamping tools and rubbings from over hundred Corvettes to use as a reference. You can have any number you want. Without very careful forensic examination including xrays and metallurgical analysis there are no guarantees that the engine serial number is original.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> Numbers can be faked easily. Let’s just say I know a guy with the original factory stamping tools and rubbings from over hundred Corvettes to use as a reference. You can have any number you want. Without very careful forensic examination including xrays and metallurgical analysis there are no guarantees that the engine serial number is original.


No question, it's a horrible fraud, up there with selling fake vintage wine. 

Some very good novel length comments in there. The tone gets a bit out of whack. The seller didn't respond early enough, and comments got accusatory.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

DeeJoker said:


> No question, it's a horrible fraud, up there with selling fake vintage wine.


30-40 years ago it wasn’t nearly as big a deal as it is today. Lots of guys did it after painstaking restorations of their pride and joy in order to get NCRS top flight awards.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Two BMWs popped up tonight:

1) 2014 M5 manual, 48K miles:

















2) The last of the good 7 Series cars, a 2001 740i Sport, just under 80K miles:


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Harv said:


> Mexico Blue, 7-Speed Manual, Duck Tail, Sunroof Delete, Yellow Accents
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-porsche-911-18/


Was just scrolling through FB and saw that BAT had posted this. My head went, man that looks exactly like the car we had in the showroom. I remember it coming in for an inspection sometime after it got sold and noticing the calipers had been painted. I clicked and sure enough it's the same car. 

Crazy to see it ended up all the way in California. Also seems like there is a bit of drama over the car not having its original equipment included.

The funny part is that they had to discount the car to even sell it. It must have been in the showroom for a year.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-italdesign-aztec-1988/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr Miyagi said:


> y
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-geo-metro/





turbo_nine said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-geo-metro/
> 
> None of you mentioned this masterpiece? I would have sprung for the Premium Listing myself -- if only to watch the comments roll in that much longer.
> 
> ...



Rozap Miyagi, Rozap...


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Harv said:


>


Ugly is an understatement. And yet, it's still only the second ugliest vehicle to wear the name "Aztek."


----------



## EverthingIsTerrible (Nov 22, 2016)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-italdesign-aztec-1988/


lol why is the steering column a different color


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-spyker-c8-laviolette/










This one is a crazy piece of automotive sculpture. The details are absolutely amazing.

Among the weird details is this headscratcher: this aluminum tube is artfully executed:










but appears to just dump into the engine compartment, while the engine breathes through the fenders. So the tube's airflow is just vented out the engine bay cover's slats?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

That looks like the house that Doug goes to and reviews high end quirky cars ^^^

He reviewed a different Spyker at one of them homes in LA, which looks similar to that one.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice hardbody 5spd 4x4
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-nissan-d21-hardbody-pickup-truck-xe-4wd/


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

WHOAAAAAAAA. ItalDesign Aztec!!!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-italdesign-aztec-1988/


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Dieselstation said:


> WHOAAAAAAAA. ItalDesign Aztec!!!


This has to be on the same level as the Vector W8 as far as Retro Ascthetics go.
Textbook example of what the 80's thought the future was all about. Buttons and angles galore :thumbup:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Dieselstation said:


> WHOAAAAAAAA. ItalDesign Aztec!!!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-italdesign-aztec-1988/


a car every married couple should have. wouldn't have to listen to "honey, can you slow down?"


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

ice4life said:


> Nice hardbody 5spd 4x4
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-nissan-d21-hardbody-pickup-truck-xe-4wd/


Current bid, $15K? $15K? Why? I mean I get it, I'd love a low mile, rust free example for nostalgic reason having owned two HBs. But I'd never pay that much, I'd rather have a current Frontier for $15K. 

There was a 2WD 97 Hardbody listed here in CT not that long ago, estate sale. Crazy low miles, zero rust for $4500. I should have jumped on that thing.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

absoluteczech said:


> a car every married couple should have. wouldn't have to listen to "honey, can you slow down?"


I just read that the AWD system on this was the same as a Lancia. 
This cheech-box has some rally pedigree, funnily enough... 
(I think) the same 2.2 I5 that was found in the Audi Quattro, Lancia AWD, a fire extinguisher that comes standard, well schiet, just throw this into a Finnish stage and watch it fly :laugh:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

GolfTango said:


> There was a 2WD 97 Hardbody listed here in CT not that long ago, estate sale. Crazy low miles, zero rust for $4500. I should have jumped on that thing.


there was a 1982 S-10, 2 owner, 49k miles, on my local craigslist last week, ended up selling for $3900, i REALLY wanted to bring that thing home


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Grail car on auction! 1994 Audi RS2 Avant












That interior though!


----------



## OneSloVW (Jun 6, 2017)

Diamond Dave said:


> Grail car on auction! 1994 Audi RS2 Avant
> 
> https://cdn.bringatrailer.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/1994_audi_rs2_avant_15812998210736d884f6124DSC_4754.jpgmg]
> 
> ...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E39 530i sport manual, high mileage though:


















Today also brought a 51K mile '91 420SEL:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

I'm stoked to see the '86 Saab 900t16 offered by Denworks.

It is exceptionally clean.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-saab-900-8/

.


















A large portion of the comments so far are discussing the wiring harness condition, which is quite important because the 85/86 900's are notorious for having horrible wiring insulation, it just crumbles unfortunately.

Curious nobody has commented to say that the grill is incorrect, it's from an earlier model as is the glovebox door.
No big deal on that though really.

Not much fond of the wheel choice but that's easily rectified.

E-code lights which are cool, but I prefer the stock USDM ones.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

stiggy-pug said:


> I'm stoked to see the '86 Saab 900t16 offered by Denworks.
> 
> It is exceptionally clean.
> 
> ...



Oh man that would be a hoot!

The wiring harness issue is a major one, buddies 85 harness has just about no insulation on any of it, does some strange things at times, still amazed that it runs with the common bus electrics!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Do you need another RS Avant?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-audi-rs4-8/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> Do you need another RS Avant?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-audi-rs4-8/


Holy mother of god.

Wowza.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Holy mother of god.
> 
> Wowza.


Basically.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> Today also brought a 51K mile '91 420SEL:


Ohhhhhhh nooooo. :heart:

Like my old black/Palomino 420SEL, but with 149k less miles. Fuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

MylesPH1 said:


> Ohhhhhhh nooooo. :heart:
> 
> Like my old black/Palomino 420SEL, but with 149k less miles. Fuuuuuuuuuuuu


Drive it back to L.A. from Wisconsin. YOLO?


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Wow, a Ring Brothers Mustang! Can't imagine what this will end up at... 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-ford-mustang-fastback-52/


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

roman16v said:


> Wow, a Ring Brothers Mustang! Can't imagine what this will end up at...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-ford-mustang-fastback-52/


That's definitely NOT MY STYLE. Ugh.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

roman16v said:


> Wow, a Ring Brothers Mustang! Can't imagine what this will end up at...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-ford-mustang-fastback-52/


 Super surprising they didn’t get a real photographer. It’s definitely not to my taste, but it will be interesting to see what it goes for.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Bad Rabbit Habit said:


> Super surprising they didn’t get a real photographer. It’s definitely not to my taste, but it will be interesting to see what it goes for.


QFT. 

Just because I have a nice Nikon DLSR it doesn't mean I'm a "photographer." And on that end, not all pro photogs understand how to properly shoot a vehicle. It's not like shooting a portrait, landscape, etc. I wonder if BaT has a list of referral photogs for listers? This car and many others deserve better shots.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

DeeJoker said:


> QFT.
> 
> Just because I have a nice Nikon DLSR it doesn't mean I'm a "photographer." And on that end, not all pro photogs understand how to properly shoot a vehicle. It's not like shooting a portrait, landscape, etc. I wonder if BaT has a list of referral photogs for listers? This car and many others deserve better shots.


The photos are not bad whatsoever. Not sure what the issues are?


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

Harv said:


> Do you need another RS Avant?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-audi-rs4-8/


If I had the means, this and the RS2 would be in my garage... Simply outstanding!


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> The photos are not bad whatsoever. Not sure what the issues are?


Lighting is off in many of the BaT listing shots. Needs more diffusion. Others have way too much lens flare. 

Needs more detail, too. Closeups are not focused properly (hood pins, for instance.) Interior shots are grainy and poorly focused. Intense shop lighting is great for seeing detail in person but doesn't make for good photos.

There's an art to taking good pics of cars. The curves and angles in the body work can really throw the lighting off. Knowing how to balance that is crucial.

I'm not trying to be overly critical but we're talking about a build that has well over $75K into it from just the invoices attached. If it were my car, I'd be hiring a pro and making sure that BaT sees it at its best.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

GolfTango said:


> The photos are not bad whatsoever. Not sure what the issues are?


Anyone with a smartphone could have snapped those pictures at a car show. They're not exactly flattering.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Dieselstation said:


> WHOAAAAAAAA. ItalDesign Aztec!!!


will those wheels fit my jetta?


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> Anyone with a smartphone could have snapped those pictures at a car show. They're not exactly flattering.


Precisely. 

For comparison, this is Charger from Ring Brother's page: https://www.ringbrothers.com/gallery/defector/2430 

That is how a car should be shot.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

DeeJoker said:


> Precisely.
> 
> For comparison, this is Charger from Ring Brother's page: https://www.ringbrothers.com/gallery/defector/2430
> 
> That is how a car should be shot.


If I remember correctly TCL had an absolute fit over this green wire. You can't make everyone happy.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> If I remember correctly TCL had an absolute fit over this green wire. You can't make everyone happy.


haha- facetune that ****


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Harv said:


> Do you need another RS Avant?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-audi-rs4-8/


This is seriously my Grail car of all time.


In this color with the concave low offset BBS...

I'm going to need a minute.


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Sonderwunsch said:


> If I remember correctly TCL had an absolute fit over this green wire. You can't make everyone happy.


:laugh:

You, sir, win one internet.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

HI SPEED said:


> This is seriously my Grail car of all time.
> 
> 
> In this color with the concave low offset BBS...
> ...


I'm curious to see how much this thing goes for.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Dave. :wave:

This would be a great replacement for the 930.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-porsche-carrera-gt-2/


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd love to talk my wife into this one

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-mercedes-benz-e-18/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

45K mile 1990 Benz 560SEC:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

More my jam but higher mileage: An '88 M5:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

1986 Audi 4000 CS Quattro manual in Oceanic Blue Metallic over gray velour interior - No Reserve

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-audi-4000-2/


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

My goodness that is a time capsule. Haven't seen a 4000 in that color before.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Why do I love this so much???

Wagon Queen Family Truckster



















Growing up my parents had an 82 Ford Granada Country Squire wagon so this ticks the nostalgia box for me. The Granada didn't have the cool 3rd "row" seating so when my parents had to haul 8 kids to a birthday party 3 of us just sat in the trunk.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

simple said:


> My goodness that is a time capsule. Haven't seen a 4000 in that color before.


Exactly, that Oceanic Blue Metallic is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

KrisA said:


> Why do I love this so much???
> 
> Wagon Queen Family Truckster


Paging Rob dot...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'87 420SEL, just over 70K miles:


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm curious to see how much this thing goes for.


$7000 over my limit at the moment.
Damn, I want that!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> Hey Dave. :wave:
> 
> This would be a great replacement for the 930.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-porsche-carrera-gt-2/


She’s a beauty. But I think she would have to be a replacement for every car in my garage. The price already exceeds the value of my 8 remaining cars combined! Which would you rather have? 8 v 1 ? Some might very well choose the 1.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> She’s a beauty. But I think she would have to be a replacement for every car in my garage. The price already exceeds the value of my 8 remaining cars combined! Which would you rather have? 8 v 1 ? Some might very well choose the 1.


I do like variety, having choices is what makes this country great. :thumbup:

To be honest, I figured that CGT would have been bid higher by now. I have no idea what the market is for those, but a modern MR manual supercar is quite the rarity these days. I was thinking it would be closer to 750,000-1,000,000. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

Nobody's posted up the AMG 3.6L engine swapped, 5spd manual MBZ wagon yet?

A bit rough, but cool project!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-mercedes-benz-e320-31/










Also, I'm obsessed with this 996 Targa. Curious to see what this one will go for.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-targa-7/


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> I do like variety, having choices is what makes this country great. :thumbup:
> 
> To be honest, I figured that CGT would have been bid higher by now. I have no idea what the market is for those, but a modern MR manual supercar is quite the rarity these days. I was thinking it would be closer to 750,000-1,000,000. Guess I was wrong.


Sub 10k cars in unique colors about $850-925 seems to be the number. Gone are the days of these being had for 280k....

Almost breaking 600k for a high mile car is pretty damn good, considering these were 450k new....not bad for 16 years of ownership.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

QWKDTSN said:


> Also, I'm obsessed with this 996 Targa. Curious to see what this one will go for.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-porsche-911-targa-7/


Man that interior is mint


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Sold at $82k 



Harv said:


> Do you need another RS Avant?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-audi-rs4-8/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

steelgatorb8 said:


> Sold at $82k


I was hoping it would be over $80,000.

Was a little worried when it was still around 55-60 this morning.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm curious to see how much this thing goes for.


$82,000 , holy ****


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Wife and I were watching this one. 2 owners, 52k miles, sold for $13,750. That looks to be market correct. I thought it might go to $15k with BAT tax.

We may sell the E30 convertible and get one.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-bmw-m-roadster-51/


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> Wife and I were watching this one. 2 owners, 52k miles, sold for $13,750. That looks to be market correct. I thought it might go to $15k with BAT tax.
> 
> We may sell the E30 convertible and get one.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-bmw-m-roadster-51/


Do it. I really want one.....


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

steelgatorb8 said:


> Sold at $82k


The guy who bought it said he had four B5 S4. He deserves this car after what hes been through. :laugh:


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

Harv said:


> The guy who bought it said he had four B5 S4. He deserves this car after what hes been through. :laugh:


Agreed. That man is a saint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> She’s a beauty. But I think she would have to be a replacement for every car in my garage. The price already exceeds the value of my 8 remaining cars combined! Which would you rather have? 8 v 1 ? Some might very well choose the 1.


You must have equity in that nice house by now...


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> I do like variety, having choices is what makes this country great. :thumbup:
> 
> To be honest, I figured that CGT would have been bid higher by now. I have no idea what the market is for those, but a modern MR manual supercar is quite the rarity these days. I was thinking it would be closer to 750,000-1,000,000. Guess I was wrong.


I kind of thought the same thing, but it is a small group of buyers and I’m not sure they’re BaT buyers that want to compete in an open auction.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You must have equity in that nice house by now...


Oh, no worries, the House was paid for in cash when I built it. And since I’ve been retired since 2010, I don’t see myself using my home value to buy cars. I use my car fund for that! As we’ve all discussed in TFL, car spending should be a small part of your financial picture!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1973-cadillac-deville-8/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Saguaro not included.

bringatrailer.com/1979-jeep-cherokee-golden-eagle/















:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Love that Caddy!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I didn't know there was a diesel camry
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-toyota-camry-4/










I have also NEVER seen a slick top W211 wagon


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> I do like variety, having choices is what makes this country great. :thumbup:
> 
> To be honest, I figured that CGT would have been bid higher by now. I have no idea what the market is for those, but a modern MR manual supercar is quite the rarity these days. I was thinking it would be closer to 750,000-1,000,000. Guess I was wrong.


Not sure if anyone caught the comment from the winning bidder on the CGT:

Feb 21 at 11:09 AM
*alyalucas* - 128 Likes
This is for the most amazing husband in the world, CONGRATULATIONS CHRIS LUCAS!!!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Diamond Dave said:


> Not sure if anyone caught the comment from the winning bidder on the CGT:
> 
> Feb 21 at 11:09 AM
> *alyalucas* - 128 Likes
> This is for the most amazing husband in the world, CONGRATULATIONS CHRIS LUCAS!!!


Meanwhile my wife shot down a 36k Cayman  :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

absoluteczech said:


> Meanwhile my wife shot down a 36k Cayman  :laugh:


Wive's ruin everything.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

One of my dream cars is the B5 RS4 and I've looked into buying one and federalizing it here. Supposedly it's $15-20K to import/federalize. With that considered...

Here's a mint one for $41,247. Add $20K for importation and you're at $61K, well under the $80K of the BaT car.
https://www.autoscout24.com/offers/...-a703-cf02b540f19f?cldtidx=4&cldtsrc=listPage

Here's one for $10K less
https://www.autoscout24.com/offers/...e053-e250040ad514?cldtidx=10&cldtsrc=listPage


If I had play money to throw around, I'd be all over one of these two cars. Owning a dream car is one thing, owning a dream car that you could also make a profit on should you ever need to sell is even better.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

chucchinchilla said:


> If I had play money to throw around, I'd be all over one of these two cars. Owning a dream car is one thing, owning a dream car that you could also make a profit on should you ever need to sell is even better.


It's doubtful you'd get near the same auction price, even with the same car on BaT. Search and compare repeat sales for high-dollar cars.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Wive's ruin everything.


At least I got you:heart:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> Superfluous apostrophes ruin everything.


Fixed.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Diamond Dave said:


> Not sure if anyone caught the comment from the winning bidder on the CGT:
> 
> Feb 21 at 11:09 AM
> *alyalucas* - 128 Likes
> This is for the most amazing husband in the world, CONGRATULATIONS CHRIS LUCAS!!!


Wonder if the funds to pay for this is coming from a joint account... 



absoluteczech said:


> Meanwhile my wife shot down a 36k Cayman  :laugh:


Yea tell me about it. I keep getting vetoed on my 911 quest. 



Cabin Pics said:


> Wive's ruin everything.


Damn right.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> One of my dream cars is the B5 RS4 and I've looked into buying one and federalizing it here. Supposedly it's $15-20K to import/federalize. With that considered...
> 
> Here's a mint one for $41,247. Add $20K for importation and you're at $61K, well under the $80K of the BaT car.
> https://www.autoscout24.com/offers/...-a703-cf02b540f19f?cldtidx=4&cldtsrc=listPage
> ...


You aren't factoring in the rebuild work of the one that sold for $82k. That work wasn't cheap. 

"The twin-turbocharged 2.7-liter V6 sends power to all four wheels via a six-speed manual transmission and Quattro all-wheel drive with a Stasis rear differential. Replacement turbochargers are said to have been fitted at approximately 55k miles, while modifications include Edge Racing intercoolers, an AMD clutch kit, and a Milltek exhaust system with cat-delete downpipes. The engine was removed, disassembled, rebuilt, and tuned and by Addict Motorsport Design of Woodinville, Washington in August 2019, which included machining of the internals, vapor polishing of the aluminum components as well as replacement of the timing belt, water pump, radiator, and alternator. Less than 500 miles have been added to the car since the aforementioned work was completed according to the included service record which can be viewed in the gallery below. Milltek downpipes with high-flow catalytic converters will accompany the vehicle, and the seller notes the oil cooler has been removed."


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Harv said:


> You aren't factoring in the rebuild work of the one that sold for $82k. That work wasn't cheap.
> 
> "The twin-turbocharged 2.7-liter V6 sends power to all four wheels via a six-speed manual transmission and Quattro all-wheel drive with a Stasis rear differential. Replacement turbochargers are said to have been fitted at approximately 55k miles, while modifications include Edge Racing intercoolers, an AMD clutch kit, and a Milltek exhaust system with cat-delete downpipes. The engine was removed, disassembled, rebuilt, and tuned and by Addict Motorsport Design of Woodinville, Washington in August 2019, which included machining of the internals, vapor polishing of the aluminum components as well as replacement of the timing belt, water pump, radiator, and alternator. Less than 500 miles have been added to the car since the aforementioned work was completed according to the included service record which can be viewed in the gallery below. Milltek downpipes with high-flow catalytic converters will accompany the vehicle, and the seller notes the oil cooler has been removed."


None of that adds value to the car. It's modified, which negatively impacts the collector value of this particular car.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Good thing you cleared that up for us


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Mr Miyagi said:


> None of that adds value to the car. It's modified, which negatively impacts the collector value of this particular car.


I'd say the winning bid for that car says otherwise opcorn:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Mr Miyagi said:


> None of that adds value to the car. It's modified, which negatively impacts the collector value of this particular car.


Not when the engine is a basket case in the first place. You don't think major services on Ferraris don't increase values? What about engine out reseals on aircooled 911s?

This wasn't two guys in their carport swapping in eBay turbos with a flashlight and a case of beer.


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

FWIW - this BaT wagon is replacing my SS sedan. The W114 I bought off BaT will also be for sale soon. 


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-cadillac-cts-v-wagon-3/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1974-gmc-2500-sierra-grande/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

1985 Porsche Speedster REPLICA sold for almost $50K. Not only that, it came with a Certificate of Authenticity. That's right, the buyer can rest assured he has a genuine replica!
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-intermeccanica-convertible-d-replica/











I get people want replicas from reputable builders but the irony is still funny, meanwhile for roughly the same money one could have bought a real 356 which by the way, came with a _Porsche_ Certificate of Authenticity. :laugh:










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1963-porsche-356b-36/


Edit: According to Hagerty valuation tools, the values on that 356 based on conditions 1-4 are..

#1: $138,000
#2: $99,000
#3: $70,200
#4: $48,000

The car sold for $52,500 which is just above #4 value which I think is fair given the condition. IMO it would be very easy to take this car to a #2 condition and considering you have a $47,000 spread between buy price and #2 value, you won't be underwater either. Although I'm not a fan of the grey interior, I'd call this a good buy. On a related note it was fun to review this sale because I bought the same spec car 10 years ago last month for $27K and it too was a #4 car when purchased.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

chucchinchilla said:


> One of my dream cars is the B5 RS4 and I've looked into buying one and federalizing it here. Supposedly it's $15-20K to import/federalize. With that considered...
> 
> Here's a mint one for $41,247. Add $20K for importation and you're at $61K, well under the $80K of the BaT car.
> https://www.autoscout24.com/offers/...-a703-cf02b540f19f?cldtidx=4&cldtsrc=listPage
> ...


This one was also CARB certified, so that's another $15k (at least).



iheartphaetons said:


> FWIW - this BaT wagon is replacing my SS sedan. The W114 I bought off BaT will also be for sale soon.
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-cadillac-cts-v-wagon-3/


Congrats!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1971-chevrolet-suburban


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E39 540i 6-speed, 58K miles, arrest me red, I saw navigation and thought it's not a poverty-spec like mine was, but then saw it's an aftermarket head unit:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Platinum-Winning Euro 1985 Ferrari 308 GTSi Quattrovalvole

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-ferrari-308-gtsi-quattrovalvole-14/










:heart: Beautiful...except for the [email protected]$$ louvers! :laugh:


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Those wheels make up for it. Good lord


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

simple said:


> Those wheels make up for it. Good lord


Speedline Mistral?


----------



## kar_nut (Apr 14, 2000)

andlf said:


> Platinum-Winning Euro 1985 Ferrari 308 GTSi Quattrovalvole
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-ferrari-308-gtsi-quattrovalvole-14/


As someone who was 10 when this 240hp car was released, it demonstrates my confusion when people complain about under powered cars today.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

iheartphaetons said:


> FWIW - this BaT wagon is replacing my SS sedan. The W114 I bought off BaT will also be for sale soon.
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-cadillac-cts-v-wagon-3/


Nice :thumbup:

That's less money than I paid for my E350 wagon but probably twice the fun


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

VadGTI said:


> This one was also CARB certified, so that's another $15k (at least).


Funny we should be talking about CARB certs as I just found a Euro spec E34 M5 on CL and the ad says "California C.A.R.B. Smog/emission certified (cost $15,000) since 2005 when the car was imported from Italy." Because this car is way more BaT worthy than CL worthy, I'm just going to post it here. And yes, do want.











https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/d/tustin-1993-bmw-euro-m5-38-touring-e34/7080299639.html


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> Funny we should be talking about CARB certs as I just found a Euro spec E34 M5 on CL and the ad says "California C.A.R.B. Smog/emission certified (cost $15,000) since 2005 when the car was imported from Italy." Because this car is way more BaT worthy than CL worthy, I'm just going to post it here. And yes, do want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This car is down in Orange County. I think the owner has a vintage bmw import shop witha 90s html webpage.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chucchinchilla said:


> Funny we should be talking about CARB certs as I just found a Euro spec E34 M5 on CL and the ad says "California C.A.R.B. Smog/emission certified (cost $15,000) since 2005 when the car was imported from Italy." Because this car is way more BaT worthy than CL worthy, I'm just going to post it here. And yes, do want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was already posted in the CL thread two weeks ago



ice4life said:


> 1993 Euro BMW M5 Touring
> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/d/tustin-1993-bmw-euro-m5-38-touring-e34/7061637843.html


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

RWB. Wow. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-porsche-911-17/


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

That’s a local car. Once I’m in front of a computer I’ll post up a couple photos I took of it. Owner is a nice guy and has had it a while.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Those seats. :heart::heart:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

That is one of the best RWB conversions I've seen.

The interior is sweet too, but to much yellow for me. I would have left the door panels black.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

PoorHouse said:


> That is one of the best RWB conversions I've seen.
> 
> The interior is sweet too, but to much yellow for me. I would have left the door panels black.


Agreed on all counts, though I think I would have done the door panels with black and used the plaid for smaller inserts in order to carry the theme through. With just the seats and dash trim I think it would've looked a bit chintzy. :beer:

I really do like that one, though. :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I would definitely strip that yellow off of the fan and would've gone for some more old school air cleaners, but otherwise I'm on board with the engine compartment. :thumbup:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> Agreed on all counts, though I think I would have done the door panels with black and used the plaid for smaller inserts in order to carry the theme through. With just the seats and dash trim I think it would've looked a bit chintzy. :beer:
> 
> I really do like that one, though. :thumbup:


I don't think RS style door panels have an insert section. If so agree that should be plaid.
If they don't maybe list the plaid dash trim.

Agree the fan is no good.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-50K mile E39 M5:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

78K mile E28 535 manual, no reserve:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Guess I only took one photo of that RWB
DSC_0466 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I really need to find some "euro only" car to bring back while I'm over here.

Those M5 wagons are fantastic...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> 1985 Porsche Speedster REPLICA sold for almost $50K. Not only that, it came with a Certificate of Authenticity. That's right, the buyer can rest assured he has a genuine replica!
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-intermeccanica-convertible-d-replica/


Now lets see what a real Speedster does. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-porsche-356a-speedster-8/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

9 real Speedsters were listed on BaT in the past, of which only 5 met reserve and sold. Of those that sold, the cheapest was $231k and the most expensive was $500k. Guessing this one will go for around $300k.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*No Reserve: 1996 Ford Bronco*

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-ford-bronco-29/

















https://gizmodo.com/the-lost-designer-of-this-classic-1990s-pattern-has-fin-1712539542


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Does it come with this signed photo?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> 1985 Porsche Speedster REPLICA sold for almost $50K. Not only that, it came with a Certificate of Authenticity. That's right, the buyer can rest assured he has a genuine replica!
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-intermeccanica-convertible-d-replica/
> 
> I get people want replicas from reputable builders but the irony is still funny, meanwhile for roughly the same money one could have bought a real 356 which by the way, came with a _Porsche_ Certificate of Authenticity. :laugh:


I missed this previously. That's hilarious! Sure, theirs may be the best (I know it has a good reputation, but that's all I know) but I agree that it's funny to have a "genuine replica" as you say! :laugh:




chucchinchilla said:


> Edit: According to Hagerty valuation tools, the values on that 356 based on conditions 1-4 are..
> 
> #1: $138,000
> #2: $99,000
> ...


That's a little above a condition 4? I thought it looked pretty good! I'd love to have that. Of course I'd have to sell the house and get a divorce, so there's that. :/ 




PoorHouse said:


> I don't think RS style door panels have an insert section. If so agree that should be plaid.
> If they don't maybe list the plaid dash trim.
> 
> Agree the fan is no good.


That's all custom at that point. It isn't a "tribute" car with those fender flares, so I'd just do it how I want. :beer:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

A 135K mile Bronco bringing in north of $12K. We are living in some crazy automotive times.

This 79 280ZX is lovely!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-datsun-280zx-16/


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

GolfTango said:


> A 135K mile Bronco bringing in north of $12K. We are living in some crazy automotive times.


Not that I know anything about Broncos or am even in the market for one, but $12k for that one seems like a steal to me.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

A STEAL? That would have been a 3k car a couple years ago.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-lexus-ls400-2/










I’d love to own a super clean LS400, but not at this price.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is something you don't see too often. :thumbup:

bringatrailer.com/1970-mercury-marauder-2/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Sporin said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-lexus-ls400-2/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the 25k car from last year. Dude put 700 miles on it


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

And got bored....as one should...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

MAC said:


> It's the 25k car from last year. Dude put 700 miles on it


Of course, this is the BAT way, isn’t it.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

19K mile '89 560SEL:


















I dunno... That interior reminds me of the time in the mid-90s my bank tried giving me checks in a 60-year-old woman lipsticky style.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Dug into the comments a bit, there's some tension there for sure.  

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-lexus-ls400-2/

It's certainly a beautiful car. I couldn't see myself spending that kind of money on it but I'm sure someone will.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Matt said:


> Not that I know anything about Broncos or am even in the market for one, but $12k for that one seems like a steal to me.


*This *Bronco is worth $12K. Actually I imagine double.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-ford-bronco-13/










And how gorgeous is this XJ?!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-jeep-cherokee-39/










And this 14K mile 1975 Civic is interesting!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1975-honda-civic-2/


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Sporin said:


> Dug into the comments a bit, there's some tension there for sure.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-lexus-ls400-2/
> 
> It's certainly a beautiful car. I couldn't see myself spending that kind of money on it but I'm sure someone will.


This is the most offensive thing in those comments.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sonderwunsch said:


> This is the most offensive thing in those comments.


I'm trying to decide whether "wire nuts" or "like an illegal" is the worse part. I'm calling it even.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

turbo_nine said:


> I'm trying to decide whether "wire nuts" or "like an illegal" is the worse part. I'm calling it even.


He should have said "like a dead hooker"


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

turbo_nine said:


> I'm trying to decide whether "wire nuts" or "like an illegal" is the worse part. I'm calling it even.


Wire nuts. What a hack.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

turbo_nine said:


> I'm trying to decide whether "wire nuts" or "like an illegal" is the worse part. I'm calling it even.


Yup, gross. :thumbdown:

Anyway... BID TO $22,250 ON 2/28/20 (didn't meet reserve)










I'd rather have this http://www.jdmautoimports.com/1990-toyota-celsior-f-package-ucf11-type-c-ls400-jdm-rhd.html


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

GolfTango said:


> And this 14K mile 1975 Civic is interesting!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1975-honda-civic-2/


True mileage unknown.


----------



## MissSomething12 (Apr 21, 2019)

westopher said:


> A STEAL? That would have been a 3k car a couple years ago.


It's still a $3k car today.
$12k does not represent the market
The BAT Bronco looks mint, inside and outside.
Not the rust bucket dented trashed interior heap you'd get for $3k


----------



## MissSomething12 (Apr 21, 2019)

turbo_nine said:


> I'm trying to decide whether "wire nuts" or "like an illegal" is the worse part. I'm calling it even.


Used wire nuts my entire life. No issues. Ever. 
User error


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

MissSomething12 said:


> Used wire nuts my entire life. No issues. Ever.
> User error


Wire nuts are for 120V+ wiring only, they have no use in a 12 volt application. Crimp or solder connections or a replacement harness should be used in an automotive application.

Ask Barry which is correct.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The last of the good 7 Series cars, a 2001 740i, with under 18K miles:

















Wait a minute... ****, it's not the sport package.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That 740 is gorgeous.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Here is something you don't see too often. :thumbup:
> 
> bringatrailer.com/1970-mercury-marauder-2/


Dude... 


> This 1970 Mercury Marauder X-100 coupe was sold new to the *Fresno Catholic Diocese *by Marty Franich Mercury in Watsonville, California in October 1969


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Another personal favorite of mine, that I'd wipe with a diaper and take out into the twisties once a week: An S54-powered, but five (not six) speed manual clown shoe, with 63K miles.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Chapel said:


> Dude...


Used to have "free candy" on the sides.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

There's an old Dutch guy in my church that's a big car nut. He has and has restored a bunch of old Land Rovers, Jags, Sunbeam Tigers, etc. His daily driver is a non-M Clownshoe. I asked him about it once and he said the Ms are "too finicky" and the "regular" car is plenty fast for him at his age.  Yes, it's a manual.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> That 740 is gorgeous.


yeah that got me excited for sure

11tents


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Stop posting BMWs here. Enough is enough. opcorn:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

TJSwoboda said:


> The last of the good 7 Series cars, a 2001 740i, with under 18K miles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is perfect, Sports package or no.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Stop posting BMWs here. Enough is enough. opcorn:


♫Can I tempt you, come with me, the devil may care, fulfill your dream...♫

2010 535i wagon... Three pedals. Exactly the kind of car TCL buys with 100K miles on it, then wonders why they stop selling new ones.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Elite_Deforce said:


> That is perfect, Sports package or no.


Perfect would be not just a sport package, but a German-spec factory manual transmission.  (with similar mileage, in Las Vegas, not on BAT but in an old lady's garage, and she sells it to me for two grand.)


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

What the.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1928-steam-powered-ford-model-a-boattail-roadster-custom/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Harv said:


> What the.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1928-steam-powered-ford-model-a-boattail-roadster-custom/


Truly trailer worthy.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Truly trailer worthy.


Grab some goggles, road trip!!!

Hnnngggg, 59K Acura Legend Coupe 6MT!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-acura-legend-3/



> The car was featured in articles from Hagerty, Hoonigan, and Drivetofive as well as videos from Doug DeMuro and Clarion Builds, both of which are shown below. Photographs of the car taken by automotive photographer Larry Chen are included in the sale.












Dat ass!


















Not sure if this was mentioned.

51K mile 1992 SC400

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-lexus-sc400-7/



















And if you wan't to pretend you're in Narcos Mexico.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-mercury-zephyr/


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

Holy Grail Euro e36 M3: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...ium=email&utm_campaign=bat_model_notification


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

GolfTango said:


> Hnnngggg, 59K Acura Legend Coupe 6MT!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-acura-legend-3/


Sold for $25,800. Seeing this makes up for the ultra-low mileage 2001 Prelude that posted today, and turned out to be a slushbox. :banghead:



TJSwoboda said:


> 78K mile E28 535 manual, no reserve:


Sold for $7600. Dammit, I should have put a bid in. Would have been a stupid splurge on a toy; hopefully it went to a better home than I could provide.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

DeeJoker said:


> Holy Grail Euro e36 M3: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...ium=email&utm_campaign=bat_model_notification


Damn, the one with the good engine that was priced in the next class up. Another M car hit BAT today: A 30K mile E39 M5:










No good cockpit shots; it's all extreme closeups of instrumentation. Getting in the backseat of a full size sedan and taking a picture is apparently a real frickin' ballbuster task. :banghead:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

We also had an interesting Saab land today: A 2008 9-3 Turbo X SportCombi 6-Speed, 42K miles. 280 HP/295 lb-ht of torque:


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

TJSwoboda said:


> We also had an interesting Saab land today: A 2008 9-3 Turbo X SportCombi 6-Speed, 42K miles. 280 HP/295 lb-ht of torque:


Love those Hirsch 3-spokes


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> We also had an interesting Saab land today: A 2008 9-3 Turbo X SportCombi 6-Speed, 42K miles. 280 HP/295 lb-ht of torque:


$21k and counting. I bet brand new Saab’s of that era cost less. Gorgeous car.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

GolfTango said:


> $21k and counting. I bet brand new Saab’s of that era cost less. Gorgeous car.


Base MSRP was $28,445 but that year was also the carpocalypse so... you could probably have rolled out of the showroom with one for less than 21 stacks, I would guess.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

So friggin cool. I need a smoke...


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

GolfTango said:


> And if you wan't to pretend you're in Narcos Mexico.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-mercury-zephyr/


If I didn't have my Audi, I probably would have bid on that. When I was a kid, my mom had an '83 Fairmont Futura that was black with that same red vinyl/cloth interior, so I have a soft spot for Fairmonts/Zephyrs.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

turbo_nine said:


> Base MSRP was $28,445 but that year was also the carpocalypse so... you could probably have rolled out of the showroom with one for less than 21 stacks, I would guess.


Probably a $30k car when new...the last couple years they were offering 0% financing...my wife got her 93 back then, still have it almost 14 years later (end of 2006 model year)

As a euro wagon and Saab owner, I love this car...but only if you have a Saab expert shop to service and hunt down parts.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> ♫Can I tempt you, come with me, the devil may care, fulfill your dream...♫


:laugh:


----------



## BrandonDerek664 (Mar 5, 2020)

Sonderwunsch said:


> I'm also watching the e34 since mine is pretty similar. (except stanced according to Ross) There seems to be a steady stream of M5s M6s and 928s there.
> 
> I keep an eye on all the vintage 4x4 stuff with thoughts of buying something out west and driving it home over a vacation and selling it.
> 
> I tossed a few bids at this one but it went over what I was willing to spend.


what a gorgeous car


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

JMURiz said:


> Probably a $30k car when new...the last couple years they were offering 0% financing...my wife got her 93 back then, still have it almost 14 years later (end of 2006 model year)
> 
> As a euro wagon and Saab owner, I love this car...but only if you have a Saab expert shop to service and hunt down parts.


That was for a base model 9-3.

The 9-3 Turbo X wagon MSRP was $42,500+ but not a lot of these cars were selling at MSRP especially in those days.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

turbo_nine said:


> That was for a base model 9-3.
> 
> The 9-3 Turbo X wagon MSRP was $42,500+ but not a lot of these cars were selling at MSRP especially in those days.


Ahh good point, I was remembering the Aero of 2006/7 in the 30k range, since the Turbo X wasn't out until a couple years after. I remember seeing a Turbo X and X wagon at the dealer when we went in for service, very cool.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

GolfTango said:


> $21k and counting. I bet brand new Saab’s of that era cost less. Gorgeous car.


Those were selling for much less a while back. I've always loved them but I've heard some horror stories about the AWD system issues.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

This car sold for $21,750. Honestly, how could you go wrong with this? Would buy because you only yolo once.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-bentley-arnage-7/


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

New York Times article about Bring a Trailer:



NYT said:


> A Chatty Auction Site Is Taking the Classic Car World by Storm
> 
> Bring a Trailer has 100,000 registered bidders and listed 11,000 cars in a banner 2019, while the traditional auction market shows signs of cooling.


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/05/business/bring-a-trailer-classic-car-auctions.html


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^gated


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Just hit escape before it begins loading the nag overlay. Forgive the formatting, it's a quick paste job.



> By Robert C. Yeager
> March 5, 2020, 5:00 a.m. ET
> 
> To less experienced eyes, the Lilliputian vehicle might have seemed an unlikely prospect for auction stardom. After all, the ancient Austin Mini lacked doors, side windows or even a radio. It sat on tiny 10-inch wheels, offered occupants only hard wicker seats and was powered by a petite, motorcycle-size engine.
> ...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> ^gated


I eventually caved and subscribed to the NYT. Plenty of content there I want to read. Or, you can always use a VPN to change your IP address and reset your free articles for the month... :laugh:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

chucchinchilla said:


> This car sold for $21,750. Honestly, how could you go wrong with this? Would buy because you only yolo once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 out of every 1000 BAT auctions is a good deal. Here it is I guess.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> This car sold for $21,750. Honestly, *how could you go wrong with this*? Would buy because you only yolo once.
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-bentley-arnage-7/





> Just under 58k miles are shown on the digital odometer...
> Service performed in the last year included replacing the radiator, oil level sensor, idler pulley, lower ball joints, front brake hoses, *and more*...
> The rear suspension accumulators were replaced in 2017, while maintenance in 2019 included replacing the front brake hoses, upper spring isolators, and rear lower ball joints...
> The airbag light is currently illuminated...
> A new radiator was recently installed, along with a new power steering hose and accessory belt idler pulley assembly. The valve cover gaskets were replaced in 2017...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

There are a bunch of trolls on BaT that are extremely fact-averse that get all wadded up when you prove them wrong. It seems that alternative facts are the norm. Bigly sad.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> There are a bunch of trolls on BaT that are extremely fact-averse that get all wadded up when you prove them wrong. It seems that alternative facts are the norm. Bigly sad.


 Is that the one and only Barry? Have you been absent, or have I just not been paying attention?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

GolfTango said:


> have I just not been paying attention?


:thumbup:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

GolfTango said:


> Is that the one and only Barry? Have you been absent, or have I just not been paying attention?


Slowing down. Just turned 68. Haven't posted as much. After the horrendous crash of the Zephyr we pretty much stopped traveling for car shows as the physical limitations from the injuries suffered somewhat limited what I could do. About 2 years ago I developed a Parkinson's-like shake that I thought would take me out of my favorite hobbies, but it hasn't. Picture a 6hz shake. My wrist wags 3 times a second, at random, typically when my brain is not telling it what to do. It got so bad I couldn't drink a cup of coffee, or drive my SUV with both hands. The standard meds don't help much so I requested Botox shots and the first round dropped the frequency and ferocity 50%. What amazes my friends and doctors is that before the Botox shots I could go from a 6hz shake to sharpshooter stillness as soon as I put a soldering iron, pencil, or glass cutter in my hand and it works at watchmaker levels. No one can explain why. My doctors were also astounded that the only hand motion that quelled the tremor was to form the traffic salute. Guess how I figured that out.

When I saw this coming a year ago I decided that I should listen to my friends and write down my stories. I started writing for pay writing for BaT. They published one article, but I barely recognized it as my writing and we parted company. I wrote to McKeel Hagerty about an error in their Valuator. He sent me a hand-written note, as is his style, and invited me to write for Hagerty. They have since published about 10 stories on some of my favorite subjects, first posted on Vortex.

https://www.hagerty.com/articles-videos/author/barry-wolk

My last project got towed to Florida a couple of months ago so I've kept busy with stained glass, tinkering with my cars and pissing off people on the internet.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> This car sold for $21,750. Honestly, how could you go wrong with this? Would buy because you only yolo once.


The way you go wrong with this sale is thinking that on a go-forward basis you bought a $21K lux sedan when it comes time to maintain it and fix repairs. At that point you find out you bought a $211K lux sedan. (which was the actual MSRP)

Same reason why 15 yr old AMG cars selling for $25K when the MSRP was north of $150K isn't always what it seems either....


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

tbvvw said:


> The way you go wrong with this sale is thinking that on a go-forward basis you bought a $21K lux sedan when it comes time to maintain it and fix repairs. At that point you find out you bought a $211K lux sedan. (which was the actual MSRP)
> 
> Same reason why 15 yr old AMG cars selling for $25K when the MSRP was north of $150K isn't always what it seems either....


Pssh. I'm already buying $500 cars that were $50,000 cars just a decade or two ago, why not scale things up a bit.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> We also had an interesting Saab land today: A 2008 9-3 Turbo X SportCombi 6-Speed, 42K miles. 280 HP/295 lb-ht of torque:




Such a cool car. I ran across a 2007 fwd Sportcombi on CL a few days back. If it didn't have 151k miles on it, I'd probably take the plunge.


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

kenny301 said:


> Such a cool car. I ran across a 2007 fwd Sportcombi on CL a few days back. If it didn't have 151k miles on it, I'd probably take the plunge.


Those are really solid. Even with 151k miles, if the timing chain isn’t rattling and it starts easy (07+ 2.0T could have valve issues), I’d haggle it down to $2850 or so and happily buy it. 

Some common issues: suspension noise, leaky power steering pump (from using wrong fluid), and some electronic modules that may break at some point. But in my experience, none of it is really expensive. My dad drove one new from 0-90k without issue, and I had another one myself from 140-180k. Both were 06 2.0Ts and my own didn’t have any issues other than the steering pump (when I bought it, previous owner paid for it), a central electronic module (also when I bought it, installed a new one) and I replaced the front springs. That’s it.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

These are so rare I didn't even know they existed. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/500-mile-2018-mclaren-570s-mso-x/

One of 10 ever made. Function roof scoop. The front trunk has these wild vents in them too.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

While cool, it's just way over the top for most.

And I'm ok with that.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> Slowing down. Just turned 68. Haven't posted as much...


Thanks for sharing Barry and I wish you the best health wise. You're well respected here and have such a breadth of knowledge, so it's good to see you check in now and then. :thumbup:


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

GolfTango said:


> Thanks for sharing Barry and I wish you the best health wise. You're well respected here and have such a breadth of knowledge, so it's good to see you check in now and then. :thumbup:


x2. Glad you're here Barry.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

x3. I don't recall if I commented on it in another thread, but it was a while before I found out about the crash. Beyond relieving to know you both pulled through. :thumbup:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

6 cylinder E39, three pedals, 75K miles:


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Pssh. I'm already buying $500 cars that were $50,000 cars just a decade or two ago, why not scale things up a bit.


What's an example of a $50K car built new 10-20 yrs ago that you bought for $500? (that doesn't have a salvage title...)


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> Grab some goggles, road trip!!!
> 
> Hnnngggg, 59K Acura Legend Coupe 6MT!
> 
> ...


Two of the best looking coupes from the 1990s. The Legend was a legend in its own time. It was handsome and upscale in a way that Acura wishes they could capture today. 

My boss recently picked up a SC300 manual to do a mild restoration/ restomod plus turbo. Not sure his exact plans but the interior and exterior are mint. These cars are definitely coming into their own now as people trade heavily on nostalgia for their youth.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> We also had an interesting Saab land today: A 2008 9-3 Turbo X SportCombi 6-Speed, 42K miles. 280 HP/295 lb-ht of torque:


I test drove a near identical ~45k mile Turbo X SportCombi 6-speed back in 2015. It had a bunch of Hirsch goodies on it and seller was asking more than market price since he was an enthusiast and knew his car was rare and had desirable (and no longer available) aftermarket performance parts. I would’ve had to put more down than I was willing to make up for the gap that my bank would finance, which would’ve left a too small rainy day fund. And believe me, these cars need a rainy day fund. 

What ultimately killed the deal for me was my risk aversion right before my first kid was born. I observed more than normal corrosion on some underhood components (first owner was from Minnesota) which would’ve made future maintenance and repairs that much more of a chore, and I knew my time availability for DIY wrenching would be limited. Also parts availability was getting scarce for some Turbo X specific components like exterior trim. And these cars were rather complex with a mishmash of GM USA and Saab Euro engineering and I didn’t want to deal with long service interruptions waiting for parts or repairs. Went with a Volvo XC70 instead (which was a great car!) but I still keep an eye out for these rare birds.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

tbvvw said:


> What's an example of a $50K car built new 10-20 yrs ago that you bought for $500? (that doesn't have a salvage title...)


$500, clean title, needed a turbo (spare turbo in the trunk). It's my daily now after dealing with deferred maintenance.










In truth it's not hard to find unloved, needy euro cars of that age in this price range. Saabs, Volvos, certain BMWs. Salvage titles are sort of uncommon in these cases.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

GolfTango said:


> Thanks for sharing Barry and I wish you the best health wise. You're well respected here and have such a breadth of knowledge, so it's good to see you check in now and then. :thumbup:





DonPatrizio said:


> x2. Glad you're here Barry.





TJSwoboda said:


> x3. I don't recall if I commented on it in another thread, but it was a while before I found out about the crash. Beyond relieving to know you both pulled through. :thumbup:


:blush:


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> $500, clean title, needed a turbo (spare turbo in the trunk). It's my daily now after dealing with deferred maintenance.


Well done!

Was that $50K new though?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

turbo_nine said:


> In truth it's not hard to find unloved, needy euro cars of that age in this price range. Saabs, Volvos, certain BMWs. Salvage titles are sort of uncommon in these cases.


I would expect this trend to increase. Many of your premium European cars now have transmissions that cost around $7k to replace, and cannot be field serviced or repaired. Combine a failed transmission with a 10 year old car that is worth $4k, and the economics don’t work very well.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1990-volkswagen-vanagon-westfalia


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

tbvvw said:


> Well done!
> 
> Was that $50K new though?


My 2004 Arc (one model down from the top spec Aero that turbo_nine has) had a sticker of $43,000. So maybe not quite $50k but very close.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1990-volkswagen-vanagon-westfalia


these things really that expensive or just because it's low mileage?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

absoluteczech said:


> these things really that expensive or just because it's low mileage?


BAT tax


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

absoluteczech said:


> these things really that expensive or just because it's low mileage?


It's a combination of things. Surely you know how incredibly robust the pricing for Vanagons (including Syncro and West) has been for the past decade. But the low miles of this guy + West Coast + later year = big bucks. It's actually not easy to find a clean Westfalia that has less than 200K miles, let alone 100K miles. This thing looks like it was parked in a showroom.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Diamond Dave said:


> It's a combination of things. Surely you know how incredibly robust the pricing for Vanagons (including Syncro and West) has been for the past decade. But the low miles of this guy + West Coast + later year = big bucks. It's actually not easy to find a clean Westfalia that has less than 200K miles, let alone 100K miles. This thing looks like it was parked in a showroom.


Yeah, there's always a bit of BaT tax but I can't remember the last time I saw a NICE Westy for sale cheap.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

absoluteczech said:


> these things really that expensive or just because it's low mileage?


Both.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1972-ferrari-dino


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Another S54-powered, _five_ speed manual Clown Shoe, 40K miles:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Real deal RS. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-porsche-964-carrera-rs-4/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> Real deal RS.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-porsche-964-carrera-rs-4/


OMG, what is that, a four spoke steering wheel?! Do not want!

/bmwownerforum

That car is incredible.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1998-bmw-m3


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1998-bmw-m3


This one got taken apart in the comments, interesting and educational read


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1972-gmc-jimmy/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

This Bronco is everything.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-ford-bronco-29/


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

This one is stunning -- 2011 Lotus Exige S260 Final Edition. 1 of 3 painted orange. 1-owner until last month, and only 2,800 miles on it.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-lotus-exige-6/


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

BoraVR said:


> This one got taken apart in the comments, interesting and educational read


yea everyone ripping it about about vin decals missing/redone and misaligned trunk. looks like it was damaged at some point


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

absoluteczech said:


> yea everyone ripping it about about vin decals missing/redone and misaligned trunk. looks like it was damaged at some point


Wow crazy bidding war in the final minutes. Hammer price $30,500.


----------



## BoraVR (Mar 14, 2005)

absoluteczech said:


> yea everyone ripping it about about vin decals missing/redone and misaligned trunk. looks like it was damaged at some point


the way driver side rear wheel sits in relation to wheelwell was super suspect/obvious - after I read the comments lol. vin decal and bolts on the driver's door, too, not something easily noticed unless you know it. Yeah looks like quite a bit of damage at some point, wonder what the story was behind the car...


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

BoraVR said:


> the way driver side rear wheel sits in relation to wheelwell was super suspect/obvious - after I read the comments lol. vin decal and bolts on the driver's door, too, not something easily noticed unless you know it. Yeah looks like quite a bit of damage at some point, wonder what the story was behind the car...


I read the comments and looked at the pictures but I missed the drivers side rear wheel, your observations are spot on, the passengers side rear wheel is centered in the wheel well, the drivers side is most definitely not centered. Nice catch.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

BlackMiata said:


> I read the comments and looked at the pictures but I missed the drivers side rear wheel, your observations are spot on, the passengers side rear wheel is centered in the wheel well, the drivers side is most definitely not centered. Nice catch.


Yea the car had to have some unclaimed damage and then completely resprayed. That rear wheel along with decals in wrong places and peeling are all red flags. Now if someone just wants a low mileage car to put miles on and isnt going to keep it as a garage queen then I guess the winning bidder did well.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

absoluteczech said:


> Yea the car had to have some unclaimed damage and then completely resprayed. That rear wheel along with decals in wrong places and peeling are all red flags. Now if someone just wants a low mileage car to put miles on and isnt going to keep it as a garage queen then I guess the winning bidder did well.


That car really got rightfully picked apart in the end. Quite a read.

What would this spec and mileage M3 go for if it was undamaged?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

StressStrain said:


> That car really got rightfully picked apart in the end. Quite a read.
> 
> What would this spec and mileage M3 go for if it was undamaged?


Not sure really, maybe mid to high 30's?

This euro spec which imo is way nicer even with slightly higher miles sold for 45k w/ 14k miles

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-bmw-m3-136/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Would I rather have six throttle bodies, or a low-mileage banana?

Hmm... :beer:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

turbo_nine said:


> Would I rather have six throttle bodies, or a low-mileage banana?
> 
> Hmm... :beer:


I'd rather be 15k more poorer :thumbup:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't believe someone paid 30k for an e36 thats wheels aren't even where they are supposed to be.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-m3-43/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

westopher said:


> Can't believe someone paid 30k for an e36 thats wheels aren't even where they are supposed to be.




Right side










Left side


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

The Left side picture really shows the issues; Door gap lower right, Door trim alignment, quarter panel ripple, rear bumper misalignment, gap issues, rear wheel location, too far back in the wheel well. This car has had a hard life in 5000 miles.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

does that car even track straight :laugh:

funny enough the right side front looks like its too far forward, while the left side rear is too far back


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow that car is ridiculous. Paying $30k for it...:screwy: The M3 I test drove with 140k miles on it was in better condition.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

But, but it has ridiculously low miles given the production year. 

To me it's a parts car for 30K.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

It does have a very nice interior.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Just Another Sweater said:


> But, but it has ridiculously low miles given the production year.
> 
> To me it's a parts car for 30K.



Edit: I'm being a bit harsh but it does need alot of work to be a well sorted car. A good body and frame guy could fix it but is it really worth the hassle? I'd rather have a 100K mile example that has no stories.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

absoluteczech said:


> Not sure really, maybe mid to high 30's?
> 
> This euro spec which imo is way nicer even with slightly higher miles sold for 45k w/ 14k miles
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-bmw-m3-136/


I'd buy that. I'd buy that so hard.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Curious to see where this one ends up... Looks like it is (or was?) owned by Lingenfelter Motorsports.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-audi-s8-21/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1962-chevrolet-c10-pickup


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

So many gems..

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-mazda-cosmo-2/











https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-ferrari-360-modena-13/











https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-ford-f-250-4x4-3/


----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Not on BAT but good christ someone needs to give this thing a good home:








https://germancarsforsaleblog.com/1981-audi-55/#more-149047


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

rlfletch said:


> Not on BAT but good christ someone needs to give this thing a good home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cut that in half and it's the least reliable rally cross car ever. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Why, or how, is a 2006 100K mile Jeep Liberty Renegade showing up on BAT? Isn't' this just a CL grade sale?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-jeep-liberty-2/


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

GolfTango said:


> Why, or how, is a 2006 100K mile Jeep Liberty Renegade showing up on BAT? Isn't' this just a CL grade sale?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-jeep-liberty-2/


Lol. The official vehicle for those who've bought healing crystals and have a fairy tattoo.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Wimbledon said:


> This one is stunning -- 2011 Lotus Exige S260 Final Edition. 1 of 3 painted orange. 1-owner until last month, and only 2,800 miles on it.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-lotus-exige-6/


I'm watching this one, too. I have always said that if I bought a Lotus, it would be a Chrome Orange S 260 with the Track Pack. As a Final Edition, this has all the "packs" and options and it is perfect. And perfectly irrational. But still: I want.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Harv said:


> ngatrailer.com/listing/1968-ford-f-250-4x4-3/[/url]


This is the manliest vehicle I've ever seen. This is what the Brawny Man drives, red plaid shirt and all. Would buy for my brother in law.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> This is the manliest vehicle I've ever seen. This is what the Brawny Man drives, red plaid shirt and all. Would buy for my brother in law.


All that's missing is a wood plow.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> This is the manliest vehicle I've ever seen. This is what the Brawny Man drives, red plaid shirt and all. Would buy for my brother in law.


:laugh:

I'd love to have it. Of course I would strip all of that dumb stuff off _immediately_. The only hard part would be the clearance lights, as that'd require welding and painting to match. Why do people _do_ that? What do they think they gain? Is it just some ******* version of "cool" or something?


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

GolfTango said:


> Why, or how, is a 2006 100K mile Jeep Liberty Renegade showing up on BAT? Isn't' this just a CL grade sale?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-jeep-liberty-2/


I, for one, appreciate that there are still unique configurations of more common cars that BaT brings to the community's consciousness, and not everything on there ends up going for the big bucks. If this one was closer, I'd be tempted to toss in a bid up to $5k. My wife had an '08 Liberty when we met, and I was appalled at how rusty it already was when I installed running boards in 2013.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I'm watching this one, too. I have always said that if I bought a Lotus, it would be a Chrome Orange S 260 with the Track Pack. As a Final Edition, this has all the "packs" and options and it is perfect. And perfectly irrational. But still: I want.


Chrome Orange is one of the best colors for these cars, IMO, and very rare on the later Exiges. From my research, there were 3 painted this color in 2011, and 1 car in 2010. That's compared to 51 painted in this color for 2006.

I think it's unlikely Lotus will import another car like this again, weighing approximately 2000 lbs, so it holds a unique appeal.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

GolfTango said:


> Why, or how, is a 2006 100K mile Jeep Liberty Renegade showing up on BAT? Isn't' this just a CL grade sale?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-jeep-liberty-2/


Remember that Craigslist charges $5 for car and truck listings now, so there's a new floor.

Also you might be surprised to find some even MORE ordinary stuff in their history of past auctions. Those big dollar cars don't pay all the bills, and a lot of the time they don't meet reserve anyway.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Feeling nostalgic....

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-datsun-510-5/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Feeling nostalgic....
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-datsun-510-5/


How do the 510’s drive?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> How do the 510’s drive?


I haven't driven one, but I do know their reputation and that the suspension is almost a carbon copy of a BMW '02. I certainly _do_ know how those '02s drive. Fantastically!

I also know a couple of guys who autocrossed one back in the late '80s and it was an absolute _beast_. When they'd run people would call it "The Phil and Bill Show"!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

GolfTango said:


> Why, or how, is a 2006 100K mile Jeep Liberty Renegade showing up on BAT? Isn't' this just a CL grade sale?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-jeep-liberty-2/


Because she's Manuel


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

As someone who worried a lot about flopping over on tippy offroad terrain, I'm continually surprised by how much crap people put on top of their rigs these days.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-land-rover-discovery-18/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sold for $3600. 

I love these things.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-tercel-4wd-sr5-wagon-3/

*No Reserve: 1985 Toyota Tercel SR5 4WD 6-Speed*


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Sporin said:


> As someone who worried a lot about flopping over on tippy offroad terrain, I'm continually surprised by how much crap people put on top of their rigs these days.


I just can't get over how they load/unload those things. Like the over landing Sprinters that have roof racks w/all sorts of crap up there. How the hell do you get a big heavy spare wheel up there? How are you expected to bring it down if you do indeed get a flat? Crazy.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

It is the beige Juggernaut. Can't stop those things but you will not get there fast.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

Sporin said:


> Sold for $3600.
> 
> I love these things.
> 
> ...


I was outbid by 100 dollars :banghead:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Chiropractor JW said:


> I was outbid by 100 dollars :banghead:


Somebody throw this man a benjamin


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

simple said:


> It is the beige Juggernaut. Can't stop those things but you will not get there fast.


Of for sure, it’s definitely a product of its time.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Chiropractor JW said:


> I was outbid by 100 dollars :banghead:


I shed some forgotten gem tears for you


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

simple said:


> It is the beige Juggernaut. Can't stop those things but you will not get there fast.


My mom had one when I was a kid. 5 speed, 4X4, so it could make it from Sacramento to Tahoe. My memories of it are reaaally fuzzy though.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Cabin Pics said:


> How do the 510’s drive?


The 510 is the original tuner car. As a 16-year-old, I was modifying mine back in 1978 with engine and suspension upgrades. With a light chassis, independent rear suspension, a 5-speed and lots of great engine options, they can drive great! Easy to work on. 

Troy Ernish drive his modified 510 to a B-Sedan track record at Laguna Seca of 141.1. That’s with a Nissan 4 cylinder engine. To give you a point of reference, my Cayman record at Laguna is 1:43 and my regular lap times in my GT350R are around 1:40, about the same as in my McLaren. 

So... the 510 is a fantastic platform.

Also, if you’ve never watched this, do so now. “Against All Odds” how the 510 won the Trans Am series:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

rlfletch said:


> Not on BAT but good christ someone needs to give this thing a good home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh I wish I could 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2008 535xi wagon, three pedals, not low mileage but no reserve:


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Feeling nostalgic....
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-datsun-510-5/


Love this. Needs a spinny boy under the hood though.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'87 420SEL, 90K miles:


















Despite my extreme preference for three pedal BMWs, after considering the above Bimmer's CEL this Benz is looking more desirable if I were to pick up a second car.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

...But then why should I settle for a 420 when, also within driving distance of me BAT has a 60K mile 560SEL from the same year?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

16volt said:


> Love this. Needs a spinny boy under the hood though.


Really? You gonna go there? You're a glutton for punishment, my friend.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Mother of .. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-mercedes-benz-r63-27-2/



















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g53X2UYEeuw&feature=emb_logo


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Harv said:


> Mother of .. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-mercedes-benz-r63-27-2/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the story of the guy that brought one of those back to life by himself. Astonishing work.

Edit: Found it

https://grassrootsmotorsports.com/f...g-the-unicorn-of-my-destruction/110824/page1/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

SWeetie said:


> Reminds me of the story of the guy that brought one of those back to life by himself. Astonishing work.
> 
> Edit: Found it
> 
> https://grassrootsmotorsports.com/f...g-the-unicorn-of-my-destruction/110824/page1/


Is that the one where the infamous head bolts stripped themselves? I spent the better part of a train ride from Paris to Brussels reading that one. Insane.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

SWeetie said:


> Reminds me of the story of the guy that brought one of those back to life by himself. Astonishing work.
> 
> Edit: Found it
> 
> https://grassrootsmotorsports.com/f...g-the-unicorn-of-my-destruction/110824/page1/


That was a great build.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

This may very well be my all-time dream car. Unfortunately, it will likely always be out of reach for me as I can't see being able to ever go above six-digits for a toy. Something about the proportions, the alloy wheels, and integrated brake drums have always spoken to me. 

1937 Pur Sang Bugatti Type 45



















And Matt Farah's review from a couple of years ago of a Pur Sang Type 35:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

GQ did a story on Bring a Trailer for their April issue..

https://www.gq.com/story/bring-a-trailer-is-dream-car-heaven


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Harv said:


> GQ did a story on Bring a Trailer for their April issue..
> 
> https://www.gq.com/story/bring-a-trailer-is-dream-car-heaven


:thumbup::beer:

Excellent article, thanks for linking.

A fun read indeed.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

x(why)z said:


> This may very well be my all-time dream car. Unfortunately, it will likely always be out of reach for me as I can't see being able to ever go above six-digits for a toy. Something about the proportions, the alloy wheels, and integrated brake drums have always spoken to me.
> 
> 1937 Pur Sang Bugatti Type 45


Man, that's beautiful! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Pur Sang! Swedish fireballs.


----------



## acs118 (Mar 17, 2015)

*98 Ginster GTI VR6*

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-volkswagen-golf-gti-vr6/

ginster by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Lipstick on a Pig Trophy Winner*

Knowing that I have a nice purchased-new VW Cabriolet, a friend sent me this link:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-volkswagen-cabriolet-5/

How did they list this mess? 

It's listed on eBay now for $12,500; described as perfect...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1987-Volks...rentrq:f837cab71700a9cd66ac6503fffbc1fc|iid:1


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Original-Owner 1992 Nissan Sentra SE-R

Love this. Wish it was red.










Rental cars have now made their way to BAT.

2014 Chevrolet SS Sedan


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been hooked on Stumptown on Hulu so this Mustang is grabbing my attention. Not the same year as Dex's car but close enough.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-ford-mustang-gt-5-0-7/


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

That SS surprises me showing up and not being a manual. Seeing how they command a premium over the automatic counterparts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-11/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

acsean792 said:


> That SS surprises me showing up and not being a manual. Seeing how they command a premium over the automatic counterparts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was no manual in 2014.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

A2L90E said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-11/


This is what irks me about this. Clean, pristine showing, but why u no touch up simple stone chips?!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GolfTango said:


> This is what irks me about this. Clean, pristine showing, but why u no touch up simple stone chips?!


:laugh:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

How cool is this. 2002 5-Speed. All the proceeds and BaT buyer fee is going to the Boston Food Bank. https://www.gbfb.org/

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-bmw-2002-10/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Harv said:


> How cool is this. 2002 5-Speed. All the proceeds and BaT buyer fee is going to the Boston Food Bank. https://www.gbfb.org/
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-bmw-2002-10/


How much of this would be tax deductible then?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

chucchinchilla said:


> How much of this would be tax deductible then?


60% of AGI.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Harv said:


> How cool is this. 2002 5-Speed. All the proceeds and BaT buyer fee is going to the Boston Food Bank. https://www.gbfb.org/
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-bmw-2002-10/


I saw VSR1s involvement on this. This is going to be one of the best 2002s you'll find for sale. This better close at $60k+. I bought my E30 from them and have seen many of their restorations. These dudes constantly churn out Concourse winning cars.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

GolfTango said:


> This is what irks me about this. Clean, pristine showing, but why u no touch up simple stone chips?!


Personally I would prefer the chips over brushed on nail polish pimples.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

16volt said:


> Personally I would prefer the chips over brushed on nail polish pimples.


Same.

Unless you're a used car salesman you don't do touch-up paint.

When it's time to fix the chips you paint the hood. 

Do it right, do it once.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

16volt said:


> Personally I would prefer the chips over brushed on nail polish pimples.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


The issue is that 99.99998% of people will never go to this level of detail while doing touch-up paint.

So I'd rather buy the car with chips, as 16volt said, rather than the one with a f*cked up touch-up job.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

Yeah, i looked at a stunning 930 that was petrol blue. Everything was right about the car with the exception that the entire car had touch up dabs all over it. This is an extreme case but their had to be over 10K touch ups. 

And of course, if you do what the video says its much nicer (the wait list on amazon for that tool was about 3 months before i cancelled lol). Or air brushing etc. 

Just one of my niggling annoyances.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> The issue is that 99.99998% of people will never go to this level of detail while doing touch-up paint.
> 
> So I'd rather buy the car with chips, as 16volt said, rather than the one with a f*cked up touch-up job.


I'm with you on this one. I posted the video as an example on how do DIR.


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

Cabin Pics said:


> Same.
> 
> Unless you're a used car salesman you don't do touch-up paint.
> 
> ...


When I purchased my Miata many years, I got a recommendation for a person that specialized in airbrushing rock chips, many of the upscale dealers used him. His work was fantastic, if you looked really close you might be able find where he touched up, no bumps, maybe a very slight depression in the larger chipped spots. I'd much rather live with a few minor defects that have a hood repainted.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

16volt said:


> (the wait list on amazon for that tool was about 3 months before i cancelled lol).


7 bucks right meow.

amazon.com/Loew-Cornell-Fine-Line-Painting-Pen/


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>





Cabin Pics said:


> The issue is that 99.99998% of people will never go to this level of detail while doing touch-up paint.
> 
> So I'd rather buy the car with chips, as 16volt said, rather than the one with a f*cked up touch-up job.


Actually, my problem is that even when Larry masta-class-Ammo-NYC does it with that nifty tool, it STILL looks like paint is sitting on top as opposed to being smoothed in. There is no winning with touch-ups.


LT1M21Stingray said:


> 7 bucks right meow.
> 
> amazon.com/Loew-Cornell-Fine-Line-Painting-Pen/


No brainer at that price.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

The wheel and tire fitment on that 02 looks perfect. Am I hellaflush now? Do they even sell vapes anymore? What year is it?


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


I have that same tool and it works great.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Actually, my problem is that even when Larry masta-class-Ammo-NYC does it with that nifty tool, it STILL looks like paint is sitting on top as opposed to being smoothed in. There is no winning with touch-ups.
> 
> No brainer at that price.


Wet sanding and buffing is a possibility, although clear coat may fight you on that one. Others may know more. 

Single-stage antiques with original paint for the win! Well, at least in that regard!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Air and water do mix said:


> Wet sanding and buffing is a possibility, although clear coat may fight you on that one. Others may know more.
> 
> Single-stage antiques with original paint for the win! Well, at least in that regard!


Can confirm. My RX-7 has single-stage paint and it is tough as nails.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

A2L90E said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-11/


Car would be perfection with euro headlights.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

roman16v said:


> Car would be perfection with euro headlights.


Nope. Looks better with those.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Nope. Looks better with those.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Nope. Looks better with those.


Actually, I agree.
It could use a non-crooked front bumper, and Euro front valance though.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Actually, I agree.
> It could use a non-crooked front bumper, and Euro front valance though.


Good eyes Izzy, it looks like the front bumper met a wall in the past... :laugh:


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Nope. Looks better with those.


I also agree, this 53B could use a German market front number plate holder :wave:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a couple of days of BAT emails to go through. First car of note to me is a four bang... No wait, I-6, the -20 threw me; cloth seat, hand crank windows, España market E28 with only ~27K miles (44K kilometers) on the clock, and $18 grand in work put into it in 2018:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Red, manual E30. Unknown mileage, but looks pretty damn clean. Not to be confused with an '87 325 the same seller had on BAT recently, also with an E30 plate.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Another arrest me red E30, manual, this one a 'vert with only 77K miles:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The E39 540 wagon was slushbox-only in the U.S., but that didn't stop someone from converting this '99 540i Touring into a manual. Only 81K miles on the clock, but I'd budget a good deal to maintenance. :laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's a just barely sub-4K mile Benz... That's 38 years old.  It's an '82 300SD:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> The E39 540 wagon was slushbox-only in the U.S., but that didn't stop someone from converting this '99 540i Touring into a manual. Only 81K miles on the clock, but I'd budget a good deal to maintenance. :laugh:


I don't remember even seeing an E39 Wagon in person. :what:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Also in the last three days BAT has a manual 2008 550i, a '99 clown shoe, and an unknown mileage Euro '84 BMW 323, but I've blown up this thread with enough pics for one day.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Just Another Sweater said:


> I don't remember even seeing an E39 Wagon in person. :what:


Twenty years ago I worked at a supermarket in a fairly affluent area, and saw a few when they were new.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Man if I lived in the US, I would have purchased so many cars off this site by now. :banghead:

Maybe it's for the best.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> I have a couple of days of BAT emails to go through. First car of note to me is a four bang... No wait, I-6, the -20 threw me; cloth seat, hand crank windows, España market E28 with only ~27K miles (44K kilometers) on the clock, and $18 grand in work put into it in 2018:


That is the least compelling bmw I've ever seen. I know somebody will love it but it's the beige camry LE of Europe.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

MAC said:


> That is the least compelling bmw I've ever seen. I know somebody will love it but it's the beige camry LE of Europe.


I'm enough of a self-aware hipster to admit that I love the heck out of that thing. The colour, specs, etc. But you're sort of right.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

MAC said:


> That is the least compelling bmw I've ever seen. I know somebody will love it but it's the beige camry LE of Europe.


Totally agreed. At least the previous owner as much as admitted this with choice of floor mats.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's a significantly lower mileage (compared to the last one, whose auction ended today) 535i wagon with a manual:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Also a 535, but a very different one, today BAT listed an '89 manual sedan:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

That E34 is re-listed from one month ago.


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

So, i've gone back a few pages and haven't seen any discussion on it (and please correct me if I did miss it) but besides the obvious, with what's happening with our economy currently, plus oil, plus the corona scare....do you think BAT is going to take a hit? As in, more reserves not being met and the sellers just walking away, saving their vehicle for a better day?.... or do you think the opposite will happen where sellers are willing to "settle" for a lower price/reserve for the sake of generating cash? Just curious what your thoughts are on this?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

forewheel said:


> So, i've gone back a few pages and haven't seen any discussion on it (and please correct me if I did miss it) but besides the obvious, with what's happening with our economy currently, plus oil, plus the corona scare....do you think BAT is going to take a hit? As in, more reserves not being met and the sellers just walking away, saving their vehicle for a better day?.... or do you think the opposite will happen where sellers are willing to "settle" for a lower price/reserve for the sake of generating cash? Just curious what your thoughts are on this?


Are you asking someone specifically or looking for the thousands of active members here to all answer?

Let's check our crystal balls shall we? The last time the "market" lost this much value in a few weeks was about a 100 years ago. No one here was alive back then and classic cars were not even a thing.

So...to put it bluntly....it isn't very important right now....just a good distraction


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

simple said:


> Are you asking someone specifically or looking for the thousands of active members here to all answer?
> 
> Let's check our crystal balls shall we? The last time the "market" lost this much value in a few weeks was about a 100 years ago. No one here was alive back then and classic cars were not even a thing.
> 
> So...to put it bluntly....it isn't very important right now....just a good distraction


You know this is a... discussion board right?

Dude asked a question related to the topic everyone is discussing. Take a breath.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

forewheel said:


> So, i've gone back a few pages and haven't seen any discussion on it (and please correct me if I did miss it) but besides the obvious, with what's happening with our economy currently, plus oil, plus the corona scare....do you think BAT is going to take a hit? As in, more reserves not being met and the sellers just walking away, saving their vehicle for a better day?.... or do you think the opposite will happen where sellers are willing to "settle" for a lower price/reserve for the sake of generating cash? Just curious what your thoughts are on this?


Buyers react quicker than sellers. So, I expect to see an initial high volume of reserve not met transactions. Then, sellers will be forced to reduce reserve prices. Overall volume of bids will likely go down, since most people will have lost a good chunk of their wealth, and rising unemployment makes people nervous if they will still have a job next week. BaT will take a hit from lower sales prices, since they take a 5% fee from the final sales price. Many sellers will also choose not to list their mint condition car during this time, unless they are forced to sell, since they know they'll take a big hit. However, BaT will still be fine since they can influence what reasonable reserve price a car should have and can keep the business running.

If you are in the rare position of having financial security, the next few months will be a great opportunity to score an awesome car. That CGT sold yesterday for $570k, for instance.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Karma said:


> You know this is a... discussion board right?
> 
> Dude asked a question related to the topic everyone is discussing. Take a breath.


I slept fine thanks.

Yeah this is a discussion board. Not a TV channel with an "expert" host that answers questions.
People put too much stock in opinions. Not enough in facts.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> Here's a significantly lower mileage (compared to the last one, whose auction ended today) 535i wagon with a manual:


I was always under the assumption that E61s are garbage, even in Manuel garb?


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

simple said:


> I slept fine thanks.
> 
> Yeah this is a discussion board. Not a TV channel with an "expert" host that answers questions.
> People put too much stock in opinions. Not enough in facts.



jesus christ dude, who sh*t on your bagel this morning?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

forewheel said:


> jesus christ dude, who sh*t on your bagel this morning?


To be fair, the question has been asked every day for like a decade. Nobody knows, and why would whoever's answered unfounded opinion matter. It gets annoying.
I'm all for discussing, but there's discussions that have been covered time and time again that get old.


----------



## Charlie84 (Aug 13, 2008)

An interesting note from BaT on the 996 auction that just ended:



> Congrats to buyer and seller on this 996. Over 21k views on this listing. *It is wild the traffic numbers we are seeing right now.* Thanks most of all to the BaT Community for your engagement on this one.


The 996 (nice enough, but run-of-the-mill silver/black example) and the 968CS (probably one of kind specification) both sold for strong prices. What does this mean? Probably that people with desk jobs and disposable income are currently "working" from home and don't have enough to do :laugh:


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

Charlie84 said:


> An interesting note from BaT on the 996 auction that just ended:
> 
> 
> 
> The 996 (nice enough, but run-of-the-mill silver/black example) and the 968CS (probably one of kind specification) both sold for strong prices. What does this mean? Probably that people with desk jobs and disposable income are currently "working" from home and don't have enough to do :laugh:



SSHHHHHHH........we aren't supposed to be talking about this now. Just post pics of cars, that's all.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

forewheel said:


> SSHHHHHHH........we aren't supposed to be talking about this now. Just post pics of cars, that's all.


Here you go, if it's really what you want to talk about that badly. Polish up your crystal ball and have at it.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9390767-Corona-virus-great-time-for-car-shopping
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...xotic-Classic-Values-Due-To-The-Latest-Events


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Also a 535, but a very different one, today BAT listed an '89 manual sedan:


damn the borbets just make that car :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*21k-Kilometer 1989 Volkswagen Jetta GLI Trophy 16V*
Current Bid: $16,300 Ends In: 3 days	

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-jetta-gli-16v-4/


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

the 2nd best gli ever, right behind the helios.

awesome :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## slngshot (Mar 2, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> the 2nd best gli ever, right behind the helios.
> 
> awesome :thumbup: :thumbup:


That dealer is a joke. They had it listed at $50000.00 Canadian dollars plus taxes and admin.
They got laughed off instagram.

The number of comments from non-bidding stories of their old car is impressive.
RNM guaran-damn-teed yessir!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ebay.de/BMW-740i-E38-NEUWAGEN/


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> ebay.de/BMW-740i-E38-NEUWAGEN/


WOW, but even in an environmentally stored space, what are all the fluids doing. Has the coolant been flushed regularly, brake fluid? Can't image what 23 year old coolant looks like having just been sitting there. But it sure looks gorgeous.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> ebay.de/BMW-740i-E38-NEUWAGEN/


Who knew that Bubble Boy drove an E38?


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

Sporin said:


> *21k-Kilometer 1989 Volkswagen Jetta GLI Trophy 16V*
> Current Bid: $16,300 Ends In: 3 days



Brings back a lot of memories for me, bought one of these Trophy Jettas(it's not a GLI in name btw) and owned it for a few years, had a lot of fun in that car.


----------



## forewheel (Jul 29, 2001)

westopher said:


> Here you go, if it's really what you want to talk about that badly. Polish up your crystal ball and have at it.
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9390767-Corona-virus-great-time-for-car-shopping
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...xotic-Classic-Values-Due-To-The-Latest-Events


All good.....just trying to make some conversation in a car discussion forum... I've been around here a long, long time...enough to see the decline in members over the last several years but hey...you must be part of the new guard so i'll keep to just posting BAT listings on here and commenting on them only.
















.....carry on. :wave:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Been here as long as you bud. I know a lot of you love the financial lounge, but it does still seem to be the "car" lounge according to the title.
Here's an exciting car from BAT as per the thread. Probably my favourite "baby Ferrari" 








https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-ferrari-348-9/


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

westopher said:


> Been here as long as you bud. I know a lot of you love the financial lounge, but it does still seem to be the "car" lounge according to the title.
> Here's an exciting car from BAT as per the thread. Probably my favourite "baby Ferrari"
> 
> 
> ...


Never understood why the 348 got such a bad rap. 

That passenger side fog light looks out of place though...:sly:


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Sporin said:


> *21k-Kilometer 1989 Volkswagen Jetta GLI Trophy 16V*
> Current Bid: $16,300 Ends In: 3 days
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-jetta-gli-16v-4/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1977-dodge-b200/


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Never understood why the 348 got such a bad rap.
> 
> That passenger side fog light looks out of place though...:sly:


The design is incredible, but its rep of reliability is awful like most Ferraris of its vintage. I'm really curious though, I strongly believe in the "cars don't like sitting" theory, and basically thats all they did. I wonder if things would have been different if they got wailed on at least weekly.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

westopher said:


> The design is incredible, but its rep of reliability is awful like most Ferraris of its vintage. I'm really curious though, I strongly believe in the "cars don't like sitting" theory, and basically thats all they did. I wonder if things would have been different if they got wailed on at least weekly.


Ferraris especially don't like sitting. Every Ferrari owner I know puts less than 1000 miles on it every year. Unless it is a collector piece (like an F40), like why?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Ferraris especially don't like sitting. Every Ferrari owner I know puts less than 1000 miles on it every year. Unless it is a collector piece (like an F40), like why?


Might have just become that self fulfilling prophecy.
I don't want to drive my Ferrari because it always breaks when I drive it, but it always breaks when it's driven because it sits for so long between drives. People need to give it that Hail Mary and get through that hump of driving it, replacing ****, and then ending up with a car that is prepared to keep going.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1977-dodge-b200/


'
The only thing that could make that cooler is a three on the tree.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

westopher said:


> Might have just become that self fulfilling prophecy.
> I don't want to drive my Ferrari because it always breaks when I drive it, but it always breaks when it's driven because it sits for so long between drives. People need to give it that Hail Mary and get through that hump of driving it, replacing ****, and then ending up with a car that is prepared to keep going.


You need to drive it. Sure it will be expensive at first bit it will become much more reasonable with time. 
At least according to the Ferrari owners I know.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> '
> The only thing that could make that cooler is a three on the tree.


I remember a buddy doing endless burnouts and donuts in one like this in high school.

Chaos in the back seats, people flying everywhere.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm coming around on yellow cars.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-porsche-911-carrera-72/


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Harv said:


> I'm coming around on yellow cars.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-porsche-911-carrera-72/


That 993 changes my mind on the no 'screaming yellow' rule. :thumbup:

Before it was noting short of 'Yellow Bird'.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Just Another Sweater said:


> That 993 changes my mind on the no 'screaming yellow' rule. :thumbup:
> 
> Before it was noting short of 'Yellow Bird'.


I absolutely love yellow cars... if they're the right body style. The example I use is the Fahrenheit VWs. The Jetta should've been orange and the GTI yellow and to me neither looks nearly as good the way they made them. MkIII GTIs (like my '97) looked their absolute _best_ in yellow. :heart: 2nd generation Preludes and 993s look their best in yellow too. A yellow Toyota MR2? Bleah! 

Funnily enough, I'm not a big fan of most yellow Beetles (special editions notwithstanding). Late Karmann Ghias on the other hand...


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

The yellow 993 is sex on wheels. :heart: I especially love the "basket handle" on the early cars. If I had the means I'd have a 993.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

westopher said:


> Might have just become that self fulfilling prophecy.
> I don't want to drive my Ferrari because it always breaks when I drive it, but it always breaks when it's driven because it sits for so long between drives. People need to give it that Hail Mary and get through that hump of driving it, replacing ****, and then ending up with a car that is prepared to keep going.


CSB warning - my dad had a 355GTS for 15 years. He bought it with maybe 19k on it, in 2005. He sold it last year with over 50k miles. It was the highest mileage 355 on the market and assessing the value of the car was difficult with the mileage+targa+yellow color. There were some big scheduled maintenance bills but nothing broke or stranded the car. Ultimately the 3yr major service interval was just too expensive to justify the car - he drove it enough to hit the mileage limit for belt changes. But I completely agree that the car was healthier for having been used and tracked. The next owner got a car with all the 355 issues solved: headers, valve guides, cat, belts, etc.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

KrisA said:


> The yellow 993 is sex on wheels. :heart: I especially love the "basket handle" on the early cars. *If I had the means I'd have a 993*.


x2

997.2 is another option but with the interiors being pretty similar to our cars, it won't feel like as much as a different car than I'd like.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Karma said:


> You know this is a... discussion board right?
> 
> Dude asked a question related to the topic everyone is discussing. Take a breath.


x2, wtf has happened to this place where a question that all of us are thinking is something that shouldn't be asked? :screwy:


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

kiznarsh said:


> x2
> 
> 997.2 is another option but with the interiors being pretty similar to our cars, it won't feel like as much as a different car than I'd like.


I actually prefer the 987.2 to the 997.2, though I will cede that the 997.2 interior is of much higher quality than the 987.2 and that the 997.2 is obviously faster, unless you are comparing a base 997.2 to a Cayman R. The only 997 that I'd actually prefer over a 987.2 would be a GT3, either a .1 with the black interior trim (I HATE the silver) or a .2. There's a higher chance of the COVID-19 gong show ending in the next month than me being able to afford a 997 GT3 so I'll remain content with what I've got.

I would love a 997.2 C4S 6MT to live alongside my 987.2, but again, not going to happen.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Cr4shT3st said:


> CSB warning - my dad had a 355GTS for 15 years. He bought it with maybe 19k on it, in 2005. He sold it last year with over 50k miles. It was the highest mileage 355 on the market and assessing the value of the car was difficult with the mileage+targa+yellow color. There were some big scheduled maintenance bills but nothing broke or stranded the car. Ultimately the 3yr major service interval was just too expensive to justify the car - he drove it enough to hit the mileage limit for belt changes. But I completely agree that the car was healthier for having been used and tracked. The next owner got a car with all the 355 issues solved: headers, valve guides, cat, belts, etc.


That actually is a CSB though. I can't imagine the fun that was had. :beer:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-lamborghini-islero/


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

What a great photo.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Email from BAT this morning.



Need a place to sell your inventory in this tricky market? — let BaT help!

Hi Poorhouse,

We know that dealer foot traffic is being restricted or halted. Our online audience is the perfect answer to help you sell your inventory. Why?

•	Record traffic to BaT auction listings this week
•	Bidder engagement remains high
•	BaT staff are ready to assist you quickly and help support your auction success


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Midwest 80s baby me loves this!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-dodge-daytona-5/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-lamborghini-islero/



Quite a prestige gap


----------



## Geesixty (Feb 8, 2000)

fouckhest said:


> Midwest 80s baby me loves this!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-dodge-daytona-5/


This car will ALWAYS remind me of this show!


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-lamborghini-islero/


Cool car, but once again BaTwriters do a halfassed job of wheel description,
the scribe most lazily scribbled:



> Gold, Miura-style knock-off wheels are mounted with 205/75 Pirelli P400 Touring tires and show flaking in their finish, as shown up close in the gallery below.


Fumbled.

Those were stock factory wheels for this model,
made by Campagnolo.

Why not give an accurate attribution?


















The work of verifying what they actually are is handed off to the BaTbrats commenting below,
and I'm glad someone mentioned how godawful thick the paint on the wheels is too.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)




----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Harv said:


> I'm coming around on yellow cars.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-porsche-911-carrera-72/


Awesome 911, my Monster is yellow, I used to hate the color on anything but think it can work as long as the vehicle is smaller. Yellow can be a tough color to get right. I love a proper, solid yellow, but anytime you start working towards the green or brownish hues it can get dicey.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

1995 M3 LTW. Sweet, right?
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-bmw-m3-142/









But it looks like it's seen better days:









And here my real question:
Why do people support cars like this? Using the middle of the control arm as the support point? And metal-metal contact?
I was taught to:
1. support from a hard point like a control arm mount (like a few inches to the left)
2. use a 'soft' interface like a piece of wood or a hockey puck to spread the load


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

What a turd. Dude had it on ebay for 32k. LOL!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1984-volkswagen-rabbit-gti-5/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

StressStrain said:


> And here my real question:
> Why do people support cars like this? Using the middle of the control arm as the support point? And metal-metal contact?
> I was taught to:
> 1. support from a hard point like a control arm mount (like a few inches to the left)
> 2. use a 'soft' interface like a piece of wood or a hockey puck to spread the load


Yeah, guy did not do that right. You can jack the front of the car up using the jack point in center right behind motor, then get a jack stand on both sides of front. Then lift the rear up using the brace under the rear diff, and once again stick some jack stands on either side in the correct spots.

People are dumb. 

But we all knew that already.

Also, holy cow, that car is rusty. My poor E46 came from Chicago and was daily driven there, and it looks like a new car compared to that. Though to be fair, if that thing was approachable for $6,000 or less (which it won't be) I'd probably buy it and get as much fun out of it as I could before it falls apart.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1984-volkswagen-rabbit-gti-5/


O. M. G.

That is dead sexy!


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

StressStrain said:


> 1995 M3 LTW. Sweet, right?


Collectible as they are, I like to see an LTW in a state where someone might actually use it for racing.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

StressStrain said:


> And here my real question:
> Why do people support cars like this? Using the middle of the control arm as the support point?


in this particular case? im guessing because the jack stand would have gone through the floor had it be anywhere else :laugh: jesus that thing looks like a mess underneath.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> in this particular case? im guessing because the jack stand would have gone through the floor had it be anywhere else :laugh: jesus that thing looks like a mess underneath.


Seriously. Might as well just use straps and hold it up with an overhead crane.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Holy crapola... I guess I sold all of mine WAY too cheaply. 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16v sold for $35,250.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Holy crapola... I guess I sold all of mine WAY too cheaply. 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16v sold for $35,250.


Unbelievable.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Unbelievable.


Oh I believed it.

Only one member in here didnt 



























:laugh::wave::heart:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

stiggy-pug said:


> Cool car, but once again BaTwriters do a halfassed job of wheel description,
> the scribe most lazily scribbled:
> 
> 
> ...


Knock-off, in this context doesn't mean fake.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

A friend was in contact with the seller of that LTW weeks ago. They were clueless when it came to anything about the car and were very guarded about their answers to his questions. He was a serious buyer as well. If they behave like that they will not be doing well on BAT which always clearly rewards forthcoming and engaging sellers.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

stiggy-pug said:


> Cool car, but once again BaTwriters do a halfassed job of wheel description,
> the scribe most lazily scribbled:
> 
> Fumbled.
> ...


"knock-off" literally means you have to knock them off with a hammer.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

A.Wilder said:


> Knock-off, in this context doesn't mean fake.





Harv said:


> "knock-off" literally means you have to knock them off with a hammer.


That wasn't what I was referencing --- the writer described them as "Miura-style" --- it's that suffix of _style_ which irks me, as if to say that the wheels aren't genuine, like how a "Minilite-style" wheel means generally that it's a "copy in the style of" as opposed to an authentic Minilite brand made wheel.

The phrasing made me think that they were aftermarket wheels:

https://m.mrfiat.com/italian/lamborghini/p400-miura-s-sv/rims.html

It was a fumble because those wheels are correct, it came from the factory like that, and several Lambos used that style of wheel as indicated in the Leno Garage episode with Adam Corolla where they specifically highlight the wheels for their beauty and also point out the other models Lambo put them on, so what make them Miura specific?

Unless they are indeed aftermarket replicas, and if that's the case why not just simply say so?

I just think it causes confusion and would have been much simpler to call them original Lamborghini factory wheels made my Campagnolo if they are the originals.

The "style" suffix modifier gives nod toward them being aftermarket replicas or something,
at least that's how I read it.

2¢

But since we're talking knock-offs...


...here's a pic of one of my favorite tools --- I've never used it to knock off a hub spinner, 
but have used it to knock lots of other stuff!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> Oh I believed it.
> 
> Only one member in here didnt
> 
> ...



:thumbdown::thumbdown:





:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, a track-built 911!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-porsche-911-carrera-s-20/










Wait, with a single front seat...in the middle?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Holy crapola... I guess I sold all of mine WAY too cheaply. 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16v sold for $35,250.


Might be time to raise the value on my insurance policy. Not to $35K, but definitely more than the $7000-something I put it at years ago.

Hagerty's online appraisal tool for 16V's; 
#4 - Fair: $8400
#3 - Good: $13000
#2 - Excellent: $21600
#1 - Concours - $33000


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

StressStrain said:


> Wow, a track-built 911!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-porsche-911-carrera-s-20/
> 
> ...


That cool, but... how the hell do you get in and out of that thing?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

this one hurts - when I was looking for B6/B7 S4 avants, this combination was near the top of my list (below Nogaro and Imola). I settled on a silver B6 S4 avant and it was a bad experience. I tend to prefer the B6 looks over the B7, but either way a V8, six speed, and long roof are hard to beat in my opinion.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-audi-s4-avant-19/


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

n0rdicalex. said:


> this one hurts - when I was looking for B6/B7 S4 avants, this combination was near the top of my list (below Nogaro and Imola). I settled on a silver B6 S4 avant and it was a bad experience. I tend to prefer the B6 looks over the B7, but either way a V8, six speed, and long roof are hard to beat in my opinion.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-audi-s4-avant-19/


It's nice to see that the 4.2 chain fear is starting to be overcome by enthusiasts. When I bought my S4 they were at the bottom of depreciation because they had such a reputation for financial ruin.

Wish I could afford to buy another one in a condition like this. I loved my B6 S4 Avant that I sold last December with 165k miles for $7k, but the going price for low mileage clean examples are now so far beyond bank value and into "keep it in collector condition" that I can only look back and appreciate that I had an enjoyable time with one of these. 

If I was going to get another, and it ended up being a B7 (I prefer the B6 more simple front and rear lines) then I'd want an 07 or 08 with more rear drive bias.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Taco1933 said:


> That cool, but... how the hell do you get in and out of that thing?


Comes with a fold out ladder to hop in through the sunroof.


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Holy crapola... I guess I sold all of mine WAY too cheaply. 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16v sold for $35,250.


 I bought that exact car (year, color everything) back in 2005 for $500 with a cracked head, I replaced the head and sold it for $1500. Car was really nice too the guy I sold it to took it to a car show and won best in class! MKIIs just didn't' really do it for me, but damn I wish I could have sold mine for 1/10th what that one sold for; jeez! I even sold mine to guy in Houston Texas although obviously this one is not the exact car as the one I had several years back.

Edit: It actually wasn’t first in class it was 2nd for all MK 1-5; still pretty good IMHO, even if it was just a regional show.








2nd place car $1500!








Back in 2005 NO Sciroccos were worth anything. The resale was so low and effort to find a buyer was so hard back then I never thought I'd ever see the day that one of these cars would be selling for so much money! I've got so many years and miles behind the wheel of these cars and they weren't really that great, the 16V was a big step up from the 8V but the Scirocco wasn't a real sports car. I mean $35K is approaching E30 M3 territory and far more than even a real sports car like an FC RX7 and even more than the nicest 944.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

1badMKIrocco said:


> I bought that exact car (year, color everything) back in 2005 for $500 with a cracked head, I replaced the head and sold it for $1500. Car was really nice too the guy I sold it to took it to a car show and won best in class! MKIIs just didn't' really do it for me, but damn I wish I could have sold mine for 1/10th what that one sold for; jeez! I even sold mine to guy in Houston Texas although obviously this one is not the exact car as the one I had several years back.


I really lusted after this series Scirocco when it was new. They were built by Karmann (in Osnabrück), and were really pretty and well built. But they cost around $14k, which was a lot of money back in 1987. I was a kid who had recently finished college, so that kind of money was more than I could manage. I continued with my 1984 Rabbit for a few more years.

Now this Scirocco sold for $35k, which is more than double the price when it was new. I am amazed.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I really lusted after this series Scirocco when it was new. They were built by Karmann (in Osnabrück), and were really pretty and well built. But they cost around *$14k*, which was a lot of money back in 1987. I was a kid who had recently finished college, so that kind of money was more than I could manage. I continued with my 1984 Rabbit for a few more years.
> 
> Now this Scirocco sold for $35k, which is more than double the price when it was new. I am amazed.



Were these cars completely pummeled by depreciation? My memory is fuzzy, but I swear my dad* bought his (now my) Scirocco 16V for $3500 in 1991/92 when the car was around 5 years old. $14K to $3500 is a huge drop. Converting this to today's dollars using an online calculator, $14k in 1992 is $26,000, and $3500 is $6500.

*Side note: today is his birthday. I'll ask him if he remembers how much he paid for it.

EDIT: The other Scirocco 16V that's on BAT is only up to $5300. The auction ends Friday afternoon. It's far from original, so it'll be interesting to see where this one lands.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> EDIT: The other Scirocco 16V that's on BAT is only up to $5300. The auction ends Friday afternoon. It's far from original, so it'll be interesting to see where this one lands.


It will never lose.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Were these cars completely pummeled by depreciation? My memory is fuzzy, but I swear my dad* bought his (now my) Scirocco 16V for $3500 in 1991/92 when the car was around 5 years old. $14K to $3500 is a huge drop. Converting this to today's dollars using an online calculator, $14k in 1992 is $26,000, and $3500 is $6500.


I think we're pretty close in age, and we're both from the Midwest. It's my recollection that during the 90s it was exceedingly rare for common cars from the 80s and 90s to not take immense depreciation baths. It was as though as soon as the Corrado came out, most people felt the Scirocco was hugely dated. Especially as cars transitioned from boxy styling to curvy and then with modern safety features. It was a great time to be an enthusiast without a lot of money because there were so many options that were only 5-10 years old. The perception from people who'd grown up owning 60s and 70s domestic cars was still that a car was lucky to make it to 100k miles also, which didn't help resale values.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

oidoglr said:


> I think we're pretty close in age, and we're both from the Midwest. It's my recollection that during the 90s it was exceedingly rare for common cars from the 80s and 90s to not take immense depreciation baths. It was as though as soon as the Corrado came out, most people felt the Scirocco was hugely dated. Especially as cars transitioned from boxy styling to curvy and then with modern safety features. It was a great time to be an enthusiast without a lot of money because there were so many options that were only 5-10 years old. The perception from people who'd grown up owning 60s and 70s domestic cars was still that a car was lucky to make it to 100k miles also, which didn't help resale values.


Yup. Besides that, cars would just rust out after 5-10 years.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

IJM said:


> Yup. Besides that, cars would just rust out after 5-10 years.


Damn good point. Or even if they didn't rust out here in the Midwest, single stage paints would be neglected in the sun, or even during the transition to water based paints, the paint jobs failed. 

Or dashboards cracked in the sun. And all of this was before the advent of ubiquitous online communities to share information on how to DIY and source OEM parts far cheaper than maintaining out of warranty cars at the dealership.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

These cars are the ones I'm really digging right now:

1. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-porsche-911-carrera-2-29/








I want a 964 Targa so bad. 

2. This high-mileage 533 does it for me for some reason. 
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-bmw-533i-3/









3. 996 Cabriolet. YEP! I want it for Sunday drives.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-porsche-911-carrera-118/









4. OMG, this Range Rover Classic
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-land-rover-range-rover-22/


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Mercedes tool kit I thought was interesting: $10K 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/tool-kit-6/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Strange Mud said:


> Mercedes tool kit I thought was interesting: $10K
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/tool-kit-6/


Off topic: your avatar = sensible chuckle


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

43K mile E38 long wheelbase:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-80K mile E39 M5, being sold in my old neck of the woods:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

TJSwoboda said:


> Sub-80K mile E39 M5, being sold in my old neck of the woods:
> ]


Absolutely love the car, but those service records make me want to vomit. Someone charged this poor bastard $550 to change the battery and check the oil?!


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Were these cars completely pummeled by depreciation? My memory is fuzzy, but I swear my dad* bought his (now my) Scirocco 16V for $3500 in 1991/92 when the car was around 5 years old. $14K to $3500 is a huge drop. Converting this to today's dollars using an online calculator, $14k in 1992 is $26,000, and $3500 is $6500.


Your memory might be fuzzy, but who knows. 

FWIW, I owned a 1988 16V Scirocco (red/black, super low miles, mint), bought it in 1992 for (I think) $7500 or close to it. Depreciation was due to several factors. US/DM currency exchange rates, trade regs, not many people cared about Sciroccos or Corrados at the time, and here comes a new Mustang 5.0 and Camaro IROC with 220+ hp for less $$. I loved my Scirocco, but so did the thieves that constantly wanted to steal it and everything inside it it more than once at the Greenbelt, MD Metro station. I had an alarm, the club and a detachable faceplate headunit and thugs would bust the car up like it was a sport. Sold it and bought a new Probe GT, then a Taurus SHO after I got married.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

westopher said:


> Absolutely love the car, but those service records make me want to vomit. Someone charged this poor bastard $550 to change the battery and check the oil?!


That's what happens when you pull into a dealership with an open checkbook and say "do whatever she asks for!".


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

I might be in the minority, but I think late model Beetles look awesome, chunky lights, bumpers, and all.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1977-volkswagen-beetle-8/


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

westopher said:


> Absolutely love the car, but those service records make me want to vomit. Someone charged this poor bastard $550 to change the battery and check the oil?!


wife's cousin (kinda rich) married into real $. At a family picnic the really rich wife had a long name dropping story blah blah blah and that is why they had their MB detailed at the dealer. Someone asked "what did that cost, about $500?" the husband mumbled some quiet response which I interpreted to be >$500. I then said "I'm glad I have a Ford and can wash it myself"


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Real deal 944 Turbo Cup. Super rare car and a nice piece of Porsche racing history.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-porsche-944-turbo-22/


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

A '69 Camaro was my dream car growing up. Really like how this one is done.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-chevrolet-camaro-44/


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

amusante1002 said:


> A '69 Camaro was my dream car growing up. Really like how this one is done.


A beautiful build, really well done. Will be interested to see if RNM or the final $$.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

tbvvw said:


> A beautiful build, really well done.


Yeah, no kidding! 502 CID 6sp.

Too bad it sounds like a Mustang in that clip. :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Off topic: your avatar = sensible chuckle


I was Natered....I ain't gonna complain.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Am I overvaluing these or was this a bargain at $7500?

*1996 Chevrolet Impala SS*
Sold For $7,500 On 4/3/20
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-chevrolet-impala-17/



> Lot #29744
> Seller: choicedealsnc2017
> Location: Raleigh, North Carolina 27606
> Chassis: 1G1BL52P9TR108004
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sporin said:


> Am I overvaluing these or was this a bargain at $7500?
> 
> *1996 Chevrolet Impala SS*
> Sold For $7,500 On 4/3/20
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-chevrolet-impala-17/


Maybe because of this:



> 106k Miles Shown, TMU


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

spockcat said:


> Maybe because of this:


Ah yes, that TMU is a big question mark. Still, it's in great condition.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

The '69 Camaro went for $75K. It's a good deal for a very nice build....if this market doesn't crash. Only time will tell.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

Sporin said:


> Ah yes, that TMU is a big question mark. Still, it's in great condition.


Comments say it was repainted so the exterior condition doesn't surprise me as much as that interior. The interior is holding up _really well_ for a car that appears to be approaching 300K miles!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sporin said:


> Ah yes, that TMU is a big question mark. Still, it's in great condition.





20VT*J4 said:


> Comments say it was repainted so the exterior condition doesn't surprise me as much as that interior. The interior is holding up _really well_ for a car that appears to be approaching 300K miles!


Yeah, the mileage was very sketchy. The 2008 Carfax @ 198k could be an error. Or it could very well be a 300k car. The driver's seat bottom is also a bit out of kilter like it was removed and refilled with some material. 

Also, seller was in NC. He never replied to any of the comments or requests for more photos/video. Someone asked about pics of the underside of the car. In other auctions by this seller, he does provide good underside photos. So no photos of the underside of this car means it is probably bad. And the buyer was a new user, seemingly also in NC and this was the only thing he has bid on.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Messing Metallic! https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-coupe-68/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> Messing Metallic! https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-coupe-68/


If this thing weren't a rare color I bet it would be a solid buy.

92,000 miles and a swap from SMG to manual? If it were silver it would probably sell for less than $15,000.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> And the buyer was a new user, seemingly also in NC and this was the only thing he has bid on.


In other words, no sale


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Harv said:


> Messing Metallic! https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-coupe-68/


I might bid on this. I like weird colors but only want drivers. No show pieces for me. I guess we will see how bidding goes!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

turbo_nine said:


> In other words, no sale


Shill bid.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

x(why)z said:


> I might bid on this. I like weird colors but only want drivers. No show pieces for me. I guess we will see how bidding goes!


Yep, this is a great driver's car. :thumbup:

Good luck!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E39 M5, 56K miles:


















In the video, he short shifts it even after the engine is warmed up. :facepalm: Also, as a former '03 540i/6 owner I'd like to say: This M5 shows how you make a cupholder, Jerry, not like this.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E34 530i, the one with the small V8, 5-speed manual, 178K miles:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> E34 530i, the one with the small V8, 5-speed manual, 178K miles:


That's a really rare combo... the 3.0 V8 didn't last very long and the 5 speed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

bzcat said:


> That's a really rare combo... the 3.0 V8 didn't last very long and the 5 speed


This is the only model the 3.0 was available in in North America, right? I know other markets also got it in the 7-series.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This is the only model the 3.0 was available in in North America, right? I know other markets also got it in the 7-series.


Correct -- 740i was the lowest 7 here after the 735i's demise.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

It's nice to see a Boxster that isn't silver...

*29k-Mile 1997 Porsche Boxster 5-Speed*
Current Bid: $8,500 Ends In: 2 days

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-porsche-boxster-24/


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Sporin said:


> It's nice to see a Boxster that isn't silver...
> 
> *29k-Mile 1997 Porsche Boxster 5-Speed*
> Current Bid: $8,500 Ends In: 2 days


That Boxster would be a really fun car for not a lot of money. Looks great too, just like the 996 the 986 has really grown on me. With "only" 200hp you'd get lots of full throttle time before being in "go to jail" territory to boot!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

KrisA said:


> That Boxster would be a really fun car for not a lot of money. Looks great too, just like the 996 the 986 has really grown on me. With "only" 200hp you'd get lots of full throttle time before being in "go to jail" territory to boot!


Yeah, I look at an early Boxster as a nice upgrade over my Miata. A lot more refined, a lot more power, still relatively cheap and fun for non-track driving.

Someday.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Two cars I find interesting in the results section.


'77 Targa for $26K. Granted this is an emissions control era 911 and a Targa which puts it at the bottom of the value scale as far as 911's go, it still appears the market for these is softening a bit. Good news for those who want in.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1977-porsche-911-17/



Hoovie's Garage E63 Wagon which was traded 5 months ago for a Bentley Turbo R. Ironically the car was bid to $13K which was the same price Hoovie paid for it back in August.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-mercedes-benz-e63-amg-23/


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> Two cars I find interesting in the results section.
> 
> 
> '77 Targa for $26K. Granted this is an emissions control era 911 and a Targa which puts it at the bottom of the value scale as far as 911's go, it still appears the market for these is softening a bit. Good news for those who want in.
> ...


It was also in Canada. When you figure in that it would've sold for ~5% higher if in the US it seems like a perfectly OK deal at best.


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

I cannot imagine the maintenance on a 200k mile AMG.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Taco1933 said:


> I cannot imagine the maintenance on a 200k mile AMG.


If it's anything like a 200k mile S8, then it's not bad at all. :laugh:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

1980 Mercury wagon








https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-mercury-zephyr-wagon/

I grew up in the Ford version of this car...the Fairmont! Our wagon was silver like this, with a ridiculous red plastic interior like this. Ford was trying to emulate Chrysler's sumptuous Corrrrrinthian leather interior but pegged the fail meter. The red interior carpet was like an old lady's scalp, with the backing clearly visible through the strands.









Ours was a manual - yay manual wagon - but was powered by a 4 cylinder. 'Powered' is used here in a purely theoretical way. I remember manually timing a 0-60 run to around 25 seconds.

These gauges are an amazing throwback. Speedometer on the right, with 'circular' gauges on the left for coherence of design:









One ridiculous interior HMI feature: the horn was activated by pushing in on one of these stalks to the left of the wheel. Accident about to happen? Hurry, push the stalk! No, not up, that means you're turning. Push along the stalk! How quaintly user-unfriendly.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

StressStrain said:


> One ridiculous interior HMI feature: the horn was activated by pushing in on one of these stalks to the left of the wheel. Accident about to happen? Hurry, push the stalk! No, not up, that means you're turning. Push along the stalk! How quaintly user-unfriendly.


That's a French thing, I suppose it was intended to give the car a more European feel?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

StressStrain said:


> 1980 Mercury wagon
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-mercury-zephyr-wagon/
> 
> I grew up in the Ford version of this car...the Fairmont! Our wagon was silver like this, with a ridiculous red plastic interior like this. Ford was trying to emulate Chrysler's sumptuous Corrrrrinthian leather interior but pegged the fail meter. The red interior carpet was like an old lady's scalp, with the backing clearly visible through the strands.
> ...


I also grew up in a Fairmont. Ours was an '83 Futura Sedan. Black with red vinyl/cloth interior. When my sister was born in '83, my dad went out and bought a new car and he picked a Fairmont, for whatever reason. I came along in '85. We put 193k miles on it before it got rear ended on the way to school one morning in '97. We still put another 5k miles on it before a wheel bearing seized and it became destined for the scrap yard.

I still keep an eye out for nice fairmonts because of riding in that one so much. :thumbup:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Stromaluski said:


> I also grew up in a Fairmont. Ours was an '83 Futura Sedan. Black with red vinyl/cloth interior. When my sister was born in '83, my dad went out and bought a new car and he picked a Fairmont, for whatever reason. I came along in '85. We put 193k miles on it before it got rear ended on the way to school one morning in '97. We still put another 5k miles on it before a wheel bearing seized and it became destined for the scrap yard.
> 
> I still keep an eye out for nice fairmonts because of riding in that one so much. :thumbup:


You had one hell of a Fairmont if it went 193k miles!

And I'll be honest, I would have never thought I'd say 'one hell of a Fairmont' unless it was that drag car built by SloppyMechanics.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Two cars I find interesting in the results section.
> 
> 
> '77 Targa for $26K. Granted this is an emissions control era 911 and a Targa which puts it at the bottom of the value scale as far as 911's go, it still appears the market for these is softening a bit. Good news for those who want in.
> ...


Wow I for one have always loved these Targa models. My uncle had one back in the late 80's and I will never forget riding along with the targa top off in Southern Cali. As a NH kid that dreamed of Porsches and California living it was an amazing experience. 

I think that price is pretty reasonable.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

StressStrain said:


> You had one hell of a Fairmont if it went 193k miles!
> 
> And I'll be honest, I would have never thought I'd say 'one hell of a Fairmont' unless it was that drag car built by SloppyMechanics.


:laugh: My mom was adamant that it was going to make it to 200k miles. But after the wheel bearing seized and took out the entire passenger front spindle at 198k, my parents gave up on it and it went to the scrapper.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Cherry, arrest me red E30 convertible, five speed manual... _One owner_, sub-80K miles. No reserve, four days left, bidding at only five grand now. It's in Corpus Christi. Who wants it? You have a HELOC? A credit card? Walking into a bank in a mask isn't suspicious right now and neither is carrying a gun in Texas... :laugh: (kidding)


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'83 Benz 380 SEL, just over 75K miles, though obviously the rear paint has seen better days. :laugh:


















My dad had an '84 short wheelbase version of this, a 380SE, in silver. He let me DD it for a time in '94-'95 when my Saab 9000 Turbo wasn't running (in other words, often).


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The last of the good 7 Series: A 2001 740i sport, under 82K miles:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Harv said:


> Messing Metallic! https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-coupe-68/


Sold for $22,000. Seems fair for the miles.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

westopher said:


> Absolutely love the car, but those service records make me want to vomit. Someone charged this poor bastard $550 to change the battery and check the oil?!


When I was searching for my E39, a seller sent me his service records. Some shop charged him $20 to replace the cabin air filters.

$20 may not seem like a lot, but seeing how you can replace both in 1 minute (and that's rounding up), that's $1,200/hr.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Harv said:


> Sold for $22,000. Seems fair for the miles.


Not bad at all! Love that color :heart:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> The last of the good 7 Series: A 2001 740i sport, under 82K miles:


...Or, if a low mileage 2001 740i Sport isn't good enough, here's one with a supercharger.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Geez can we see more 4 door luxury German sedans? Don't show a Saab or we might just wank off.

Honestly, enough with the boring sedans please.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

simple said:


> Geez can we see more 4 door luxury German sedans? Don't show a Saab or we might just wank off.
> 
> Honestly, enough with the boring sedans please.


:thumbup::beer:LOL

Speakin' the truth there for real!

What we need around here is more of this:






That video needs to be longer because just when I get to full wank close to the big O it sadly ends, abruptly. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-porsche-911-46/

.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

simple said:


> Geez can we see more 4 door luxury German sedans? Don't show a Saab or we might just wank off.
> 
> Honestly, enough with the boring sedans please.


I think the E38 is an exception.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

simple said:


> Geez can we see more 4 door luxury German sedans? Don't show a Saab or we might just wank off.
> 
> Honestly, enough with the boring sedans please.


God, E39 M5s are boring... /s

I do post Saabs too. I'm waiting on a somewhat low-mileage 9000 Turbo manual to pop up, at which point I might just do something stupid...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> I do post Saabs too. I'm waiting on a somewhat low-mileage 9000 Turbo manual to pop up, at which point I might just do something stupid...


I'm more of a classic flatnose 900 guy, but got to drive a good number of 9000's when I was working at a Saab dealer way back when. 

The 9000 Aero of course is absolutely desirable and much much fun to drive...

...but the regular ones are pretty cool too, especially when in Talladega Red,
recently one of those sold on Ebay Motors for a bargain of $5,800:

>>>1992 9000 Turbo w/ 95,000 miles<<<


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I want this so badly. It is just perfect.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-nissan-300zx-twin-turbo-35/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Those are great bikes. I have an '83.

bringatrailer.com/1980-bmw-r100rs


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> I'm more of a classic flatnose 900 guy, but got to drive a good number of 9000's when I was working at a Saab dealer way back when.
> 
> The 9000 Aero of course is absolutely desirable and much much fun to drive...
> 
> ...


It's a good thing for my bank account that that auction is over.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Those are great bikes. I have an '83.
> 
> bringatrailer.com/1980-bmw-r100rs



I like the orange R90S that he has in his garage myself. Looks like a 1976.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Seabird said:


>


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Seabird said:


> I want this so badly. It is just perfect.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-nissan-300zx-twin-turbo-35/


Mother of God.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Mother of God.


If only it had a black interior. Red interiors are so 1970s and 80s.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Just Another Sweater said:


> If only it had a black interior. Red interiors are so 1970s and 80s.


To each their own, I love that red interior. I have never seen a Z with one that isn't black.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

HI SPEED said:


> To each their own, I love that red interior. I have never seen a Z with one that isn't black.


Gotta agree with this here. If I can have literally any option but a black interior, I'll take it 10/10.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Just Another Sweater said:


> If only it had a black interior. Red interiors are so 1970s and 80s.


Oh, I don’t know about that. Honda did a really nice White over red with the S2000, too.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

One of the coolest listings I've seen in a while.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1952-jaguar-xk120-roadster-9/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-volkswagen-cabriolet-6/

39K mile Cabby.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Ending soon, so clean!
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-honda-s2000-60/
*No Reserve: 32k-Mile 2000 Honda S2000*
Current Bid: $19,100 Ends In: 32:25


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Man, that's a steal, even if it goes up to $30k.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

That S2000 sold for just Sold For $22,000 On 4/13/20. Seems like a bargain.


*Modified 1984 Porsche 911 Carrera M491 3.8L*
Current Bid: $62,900 Ends In: 1 day	



> This 1984 Porsche 911 is a Turbo-look M491 coupe finished in Slate Blue Metallic that was modified in the mid-2000s. In 2005 a flat-six was sourced from a 993-generation 911 and subsequently rebuilt to displace 3.8 liters, and the five-speed 915 manual transaxle and ZF limited-slip differential also have been rebuilt. The following year the car reportedly was stripped to metal before being refinished, and the cabin has been redone with Alcantara, Tartan, and leather upholstery. Additional modifications include Sabelt harnesses, an Alpine stereo with Bluetooth connectivity, a subwoofer, 16″ Fuchs-style wheels, Weltmeister rear torsion bars, Bilstein shocks, a flat decklid, B&B oil coolers and exhaust, a Steve Wong chip, and more. The seller acquired the car in 2016 and has since added approximately 7,500 of its 130k indicated miles. This modified 911 is now offered in California with a removed whale-tail decklid and other parts as well as $66k in receipts, a copy of Excellence magazine featuring the car, an accident-free Carfax report, and a clean Montana title in the seller’s name.


Love the look, especially the plaid seats.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

I was eyeing this up the whole time from that seller that has the S2000. Really wanted to bid on it, final price ended up being a steal to me.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-dodge-lancer/



























Also, his ASC McLaren Grand Prix went for 15,500.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Harv said:


> One of the coolest listings I've seen in a while.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1952-jaguar-xk120-roadster-9/



Always loved 120's after working on restoring one with a friend. Beautiful cars :heart:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Sporin said:


> That S2000 sold for just Sold For $22,000 On 4/13/20. Seems like a bargain.


wow. 

Now all I need is 2 things:

1. a Suzuka Blue one to pop up.
2. $22,000


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

Harv said:


> One of the coolest listings I've seen in a while.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1952-jaguar-xk120-roadster-9/


My aunt has a 140. She tried to get my dad to drive it home from the shop that did the restoration. He declined. As they say, bring a trailer.


----------



## RicN (Mar 10, 2013)

Seabird said:


> I want this so badly. It is just perfect.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-nissan-300zx-twin-turbo-35/


It was at 22k in the morning and sold at 38k. Can’t believe it’s that high.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

RicN said:


> It was at 22k in the morning and sold at 38k. Can’t believe it’s that high.


Damn! That's probably close to what it sold for new.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Sporin said:


> That S2000 sold for just Sold For $22,000 On 4/13/20. Seems like a bargain.


It WAS a bargain. But they re-listed it due to a server issue. Now at 22.5 with a day left. That car is exceptionally clean for having 32k on it. if you showed me pics and said it was under 10k I'd believe it.


----------



## shinnersvr6 (May 18, 2002)

Seabird said:


> Damn! That's probably close to what it sold for new.


The $35K sticker in 1990 is worth roughly $69K today according to the google box. Looks like a great example that someone is sure to enjoy.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

shinnersvr6 said:


> The $35K sticker in 1990 is worth roughly $69K today according to the google box. Looks like a great example that someone is sure to enjoy.


Yeah that was one of the reasons the 3000GT VR-4, 300ZX TT, and Supra Turbo sold poorly at the end of their runs. They were great cars but too expensive.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

MAC said:


> It WAS a bargain. But they re-listed it due to a server issue. Now at 22.5 with a day left. That car is exceptionally clean for having 32k on it. if you showed me pics and said it was under 10k I'd believe it.


Did you look through all of the pics? There are a few items of wear that surprised me. The shift knob is kinda flaky-peely which seems odd at 32K on the clock.

I wonder if the price will spike before the auction closes. As enamored with the car as I am, I don't want the auctions closely since I'm not a real buyer. I just browse and dream...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

This is my perfect spec 912, Irish Green over houndstooth. :heart:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-porsche-912-coupe-13/

*1965 Porsche 912 Coupe 5-Speed*
Current Bid: $55,912 Ends In: 23:55:09


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Harv said:


>


I can't imagine how small the door would feel when opening it for the first time. I also can't imagine how close my elbow would be to the road if I perched my arm on the window while sitting inside. :thumbup:


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Sporin said:


> This is my perfect spec 912, Irish Green over houndstooth. :heart:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-porsche-912-coupe-13/
> 
> ...


Are you going to bid, or what? Make a bad decision for the sake of the rest of us.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Sporin said:


> This is my perfect spec 912, Irish Green over houndstooth. :heart:
> 
> *1965 Porsche 912 Coupe 5-Speed*
> Current Bid: $55,912 Ends In: 23:55:09


Agreed. Excellent spec. Also strong money for a 912 with a less than perfect body but then again I've been calling this car as having huge appreciation potential for years.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

x(why)z said:


> Are you going to bid, or what? Make a bad decision for the sake of the rest of us.


That's not much less than I paid for my house so... no. Just dreaming.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Sporin said:


> That's not much less than I paid for my house so.


X squeeze me? Baking powder?:what:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Agreed. Excellent spec. Also strong money for a 912 with a less than perfect body but then again I've been calling this car as having huge appreciation potential for years.


Yeah, that's pretty eye-watering. I worked with a woman who was a staff attorney at our company about... 13, 14 years ago? She just bought her husband a 912 as a driveable project and she paid less than $10K for it, IIRC.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2004 Saab 9-3 Arc convertible, manual, 28K miles:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

7.3 liters of V12 glory. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-mercedes-benz-sl73s-brabus/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Seabird said:


> Did you look through all of the pics? There are a few items of wear that surprised me. The shift knob is kinda flaky-peely which seems odd at 32K on the clock.
> 
> I wonder if the price will spike before the auction closes. As enamored with the car as I am, I don't want the auctions closely since I'm not a real buyer. I just browse and dream...


The only thing I noticed was that the driver seat kidney bolster may have had some dye touch up. The red seats always have some cracking/scratches there if the car isn't extremely low miles. Driver side door sill trim shows the right amount of wear for the miles.
But the underside is what really caught my eye. It looks like the bottom of the under 5k cars that have come up for sale. Paint looks excellent too, although the seller should have spent $12 for the front bumper plugs.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I did notice how clean the underside looked. I just assumed the owner had it cleaned and detailed to show that it had no rust, but then I noticed the road grime present along the backs of the rear fenders.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Harv said:


> 7.3 liters of V12 glory. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-mercedes-benz-sl73s-brabus/


Wow! That is gorgeous.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

BaT is just a flipper's market now?

No Reserve: 1991 Honda Civic Si 5-Speed
Sold For $11,250 On 2/14/20










I do love these cars though, not a lot of clean, unmolested ones left from this era.

*No Reserve: 1991 Honda Civic Si 5-Speed*
Current Bid: $8,000 Ends In: 2 days	



> This 1991 Honda Civic Si is a final-year example of the ED7 fourth-generation hatchback and is finished in white over gray cloth. Power is provided by a 1.6-liter inline four paired with a five-speed manual transaxle, and equipment includes a sunroof, a rear window wiper, pop-out rear side windows, air conditioning, and a cassette stereo. The car was acquired by the current owner through BaT in February 2020 and it now shows 164k kilometers (~102k miles). This Civic Si is offered at no reserve on consignment by the selling dealer with a Carfax report and British Columbia registration.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

There's a certain point that I'm left scratching my head. Not saying anyone else is wrong for liking it. It's on me for not understanding. The Civic Si was desirable for those of us in HS or college who dreamed of these as our first "real" cars once we got out of school. But the context between then and now has changed. What makes this more desirable than a much later model with lower miles, easier to obtain parts, arguably better performance (depending on how you measure that), and likely better features and safety?

I understood the nostalgia for muscle cars of the 60s and early 70s back in the 90s and early 2000s because in those days, cars like the Civic Si are what passed for affordable performance. I just don't understand who says, "Pfff! Forget that 10 year old Mustang GT! Ima get me that sweet, sweet 30 year old Civic hatchback."


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Seabird said:


> There's a certain point that I'm left scratching my head. Not saying anyone else is wrong for liking it. It's on me for not understanding. The Civic Si was desirable for those of us in HS or college who dreamed of these as our first "real" cars once we got out of school. But the context between then and now has changed. What makes this more desirable than a much later model with lower miles, easier to obtain parts, arguably better performance (depending on how you measure that), and likely better features and safety?
> 
> I understood the nostalgia for muscle cars of the 60s and early 70s back in the 90s and early 2000s because in those days, cars like the Civic Si are what passed for affordable performance. I just don't understand who says, "Pfff! Forget that 10 year old Mustang GT! Ima get me that sweet, sweet 30 year old Civic hatchback."


Pure nostalgia for me. Much like my NA Miata, it's a car I wanted but couldn't get when I was younger. Ultimately these sell for WAY more money then I'd pay though. At least my Miata was cheap.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Sporin said:


> Pure nostalgia for me. Much like my NA Miata, it's a car I wanted but couldn't get when I was younger. Ultimately these sell for WAY more money then I'd pay though. At least my Miata was cheap.


I get that. My own post left me questioning my desire for that 300ZX TT I posted earlier. If it goes for $22K, I am sure there are other used cars that are faster, newer, etc... Hell, a newer used 370 Z might be a "better" car, but... The older one just looks better. It's all subjective. I'll shut up now...


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Seeing lots more Canadian cars on BaT (mostly cause of this thread). I may have missed it: is there a way to filter listings by location? Also, how does it work (like in the case of that white Civic Si): does the buyer have to pay USD even though the car sold and bought in Canada? Seems silly.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Dunno but I got a nice 38% discount buying parts in Canada recently. I just wish I could physically cross the border right now.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Seabird said:


> There's a certain point that I'm left scratching my head. Not saying anyone else is wrong for liking it. It's on me for not understanding. The Civic Si was desirable for those of us in HS or college who dreamed of these as our first "real" cars once we got out of school. But the context between then and now has changed. What makes this more desirable than a much later model with lower miles, easier to obtain parts, arguably better performance (depending on how you measure that), and likely better features and safety?
> 
> I understood the nostalgia for muscle cars of the 60s and early 70s back in the 90s and early 2000s because in those days, cars like the Civic Si are what passed for affordable performance. I just don't understand who says, "Pfff! Forget that 10 year old Mustang GT! Ima get me that sweet, sweet 30 year old Civic hatchback."




Because if You can afford it, You will buy it.


There are many cars that I would love get for Nostalgia reasons, if I had the money. I mean, there is a limit but $8k ain't **** for somebody that has disposable income.


----------



## Vladimir VR6 (May 28, 2007)

Seabird said:


> Old car nostalgia


Truth is there is a large number of those people who go out there and spend a few dollars on these old but pristine examples. Then, after they are done polishing, applying tire shine and posting on Instagram, and setting them up like they thought they would back in the day or their first car was, they go out and drive them. And they play the cassette tape or swap CDs in the CD changer. Then they drive them again. And they realize 'Holy ****, this thing is obsolete AF! Seats are uncomfortable and too small, there are no cup holders, my kids are not safe in this tin can, it wont chirp third gear shift, headlights don't light up the road, thing is so poorly insulated that dust comes between door rubber seals etc...' And the car goes up for sale. Few people will admit why they are really selling them. Some will.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Vladimir VR6 said:


> Truth is there is a large number of those people who go out there and spend a few dollars on these old but pristine examples. Then, after they are done polishing, applying tire shine and posting on Instagram, and setting them up like they thought they would back in the day or their first car was, they go out and drive them. And they play the cassette tape or swap CDs in the CD changer. Then they drive them again. And they realize 'Holy ****, this thing is obsolete AF! Seats are uncomfortable and too small, there are no cup holders, my kids are not safe in this tin can, it wont chirp third gear shift, headlights don't light up the road, thing is so poorly insulated that dust comes between door rubber seals etc...' And the car goes up for sale. Few people will admit why they are really selling them. Some will.


Bingo. Whatever floats their boat and all, but unless you're basically building a museum...

(yes, that probably includes the E32 I posted below.  )


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E34 540 6-speed, 76K miles... But they put an M5 badge on it? :screwy:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's an automatic BMW that you could get with a (very rare, I believe) manual, but I'll post it anyway for the low mileage: An '88 735i (E32), with only 69K miles.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Mileage is on the high side, but not for the age: '91 BMW 325i two door, manual... And on the inside, it's really close to my dad's '86 325 four door, right down to the manual crank sunroof.


















(once again, getting in the backseat of a four door for a good cockpit shot is hard.)

Edit: This post originally referred to my dad's '86 325 as a four door. The car I'm posting is four doors, my dad's had two, I am an idiot; the Swoboda Times regrets the error.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2000 540i 6-speed, 138K miles but not poverty-spec like my 2003 was; this baby's got navigation! (In 2007 I actually test drove, had a PPI on and tried to buy a '99 540/6 that had navigation) :


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Scroll back through 10 pages and you'll see that TCL wants all the old BMW sedans. 

All of them.

:laugh: eace: :laugh:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sporin said:


> BaT is just a flipper's market now?


When was it not?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Sporin said:


> Scroll back through 10 pages and you'll see that TCL wants all the old BMW sedans.
> 
> All of them.
> 
> eace:


And here we are back to German sedans again....

No wait. Post up the 4runners, Discovery, and LX 470. Those are exciting as well. Yawn

Personally I like how the Toyota MR2 is doing for resale value. Over $20k seems to be a good mark.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

simple said:


> And here we are back to German sedans again....
> 
> No wait. Post up the 4runners, Discovery, and LX 470. Those are exciting as well. Yawn
> 
> Personally I like how the Toyota MR2 is doing for resale value. Over $20k seems to be a good mark.


Oh relax, it was a lighthearted jab. We all have our "thing." This thread's thing is indisputably German sedans, embrace it. :beer: eace:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

TJSwoboda said:


> It's an automatic BMW that you could get with a (very rare, I believe) manual, but I'll post it anyway for the low mileage: An '88 735i (E32), with only 69K miles.]


Repost. Just kidding, I posted this car in the Craigslist find thread on 2/19. Looks like CL didn't work out so he upgraded his tactics. Too bad I didn't post the price, would have been interesting to see what he wanted for it before sending it to BaT (which was a good move). Said it before and will say it again, would buy.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Seabird said:


> I just don't understand who says, "Pfff! Forget that 10 year old Mustang GT! Ima get me that sweet, sweet 30 year old Civic hatchback."


Realistically, anyone paying market price for that Si likely has many other cars. Same with the guy who recently paid $32k for the 1989 Jetta GLI.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-volvo-245-glt-3/










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-chevrolet-k3500/










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-saab-9-3-arc-convertible-5-speed-manual/










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-chevrolet-suburban/










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-toyota-4runner-sr5-4wd-21/










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-lincoln-continental-mark-vi-givenchy-edition/











Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Seriously, I want that 81Mark VI


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-bmw-m3-93/


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Sporin said:


> BaT is just a flipper's market now?
> 
> No Reserve: 1991 Honda Civic Si 5-Speed
> Sold For $11,250 On 2/14/20



I owned that exact car, same color combo even, from 2005-2007. It was a great car but I always thought it was nuts it spun at like 3800 at ~70 mph.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Folks, I'm sorry I cracked a joke and started this ****show, please return to your regularly scheduled thread. eace:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

simple said:


> Ok go back to the OT forum now the adults are talking. Sorry your post count doesn't increase there otherwise everyone would know you are the King **** poster.


Here you go, bud - just for you.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-mercedes-benz-200d/


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Okay, I have "simplified" this thread a bit based upon the posts that have transpired in the past few hours. Let's try to be nicer from now on. :thumbup:


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Pizza Cat said:


> The guy that owns two boring cute utes is going to pass judgement? Who's the loser now?





simple said:


> Loser? Maybe you need the time out chief. Spending all day here every day might have gotten to you. Go show your family some attention. I'm sure they could use the hug.


This stops now. I haven't banned any non spam-bot users in a long time, but if this keeps up, it will happen.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Matt said:


> This stops now. I haven't banned any non spam-bot users in a long time, but if this keeps up, it will happen.


That's fine. It's not the first time that particular complaint had been made in this thread, which adds nothing to the conversation. At least I posted something for sale on this page!


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

About an hour to go on this R129 5-speed


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> About an hour to go on this R129 6-speed


I've had that open in a tab for a couple days now. I'd rather that over the Brabus that was posted yesterday. $24-25k, probably?


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Pizza Cat said:


> I've had that open in a tab for a couple days now. I'd rather that over the Brabus that was posted yesterday. $24-25k, probably?


Hard to say. Market seems to be all over the place on these. The last two sold for $8,600 and $27,500, respectively. I think this one is at least as nice as the $27.5k one, so it should be closer in price to that. Then again, the market has changed quite a bit in the last 4 months.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Matt said:


> This stops now. I haven't banned any non spam-bot users in a long time, but if this keeps up, it will happen.


It's ok he took the personal insults to his OT hideout. It is his safe space.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

simple said:


> It's ok he took the personal insults to his OT hideout. It is his safe space.


So you felt the need to follow him and try to start stuff again over there? 
You really are simple...


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Sorry to come back. I lost my job 4 weeks ago as they shut down the state. If he is going to carry on with insults in another thread I'm gonna respond. I don't need to explain, that he has kinda issue with me and so do I at this point. 

Everyone is a little on edge. Sorry.


----------



## 2.DOH. (Feb 5, 2002)

Boioioioing!











I lusted after these for quite a while.


CURRENT BID: $2,086 
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-honda-vf500f-motorcycle-2/


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> Hard to say. Market seems to be all over the place on these. The last two sold for $8,600 and $27,500, respectively. I think this one is at least as nice as the $27.5k one, so it should be closer in price to that. Then again, the market has changed quite a bit in the last 4 months.


The way things were going the last 20 min, I thought it may have a chance - stalled at 20,292. Reserve not met.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Pizza Cat said:


> Here you go, bud - just for you.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-mercedes-benz-200d/


That's nice, but I prefer them a little older. They're timeless.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

@McMike said:


> That's nice, but I prefer them a little older. They're timeless.


Wood drive :thumbup: Maybe just take the star off the hood :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Pizza Cat said:


> Wood drive :thumbup: Maybe just take the star off the hood :laugh:


Fine


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

2.DOH. said:


> Boioioioing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, hell yeah. We ran one in a WERA edurance team back in the late 80s. Great bikes, pretty bulletproof. I'd love to have a nice one now. Current bid doesn't seem bad at this point, but who knows how crazy it will get?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

DonL said:


> Oh, hell yeah. We ran one in a WERA edurance team back in the late 80s. Great bikes, pretty bulletproof. I'd love to have a nice one now. Current bid doesn't seem bad at this point, but who knows how crazy it will get?


The numbers of those that DIDN'T go down have to be low. Seems like every one for sale in the late 80s was all scarred up.


----------



## 2.DOH. (Feb 5, 2002)

DonL said:


> Oh, hell yeah. We ran one in a WERA edurance team back in the late 80s.


Very cool.
You were out there showing Kurt Hall who's boss? 


Grattan's a neat track, btw.





> Great bikes, pretty bulletproof. I'd love to have a nice one now. Current bid doesn't seem bad at this point, but who knows how crazy it will get?


& that one's in nice shape.
Someone's gonna have some fun.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-volkswagen-cabriolet-6/
> 
> 39K mile Cabby.


Less than an hour left: $5600.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Less than an hour left: $5600.


There's a battle at the end. Up to $8k now


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Matt said:


> There's a battle at the end. Up to $8k now


Current bid is $ 6950.00



Edit: now it's $ 12,250

Ended up at $ 12,500.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

That VF500F is sweet, but for BaT bikes, I prefer this,

*No Reserve: 1990 Honda XRV650 Africa Twin RD03*
Current Bid: $3,433 Ends In: 1 day
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-honda-rd03-africa-twin/










Honda will sell you a new one for around $13k.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

@McMike said:


>


Holy cow, that's the most American looking Mercedes I've seen since the CLA! Seriously, that car is right out of the American lead sled coupe design handbook.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

StressStrain said:


> Holy cow, that's the most American looking Mercedes I've seen since the CLA! Seriously, that car is right out of the American lead sled coupe design handbook.


It's basically an Impala


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Pizza Cat said:


> Wood drive :thumbup: Maybe just take the star off the hood :laugh:


McMike was nice and fulfilled your request, 
but don't you know that you may be missing out on the exciting aspect of being encountered by a sexy star-lover who may perform an enthusiastic detail job to it?










just sayin'


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sometimes CL stilll.makesmyday

Sent from my moto using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

stiggy-pug said:


> McMike was nice and fulfilled your request,
> but don't you know that you may be missing out on the exciting aspect of being encountered by a sexy star-lover who may perform an enthusiastic detail job to it?
> 
> 
> ...


I've never been a big fan of Mercedes offerings, but I may have to rethink this .....


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BlackMiata said:


> I've never been a big fan of Mercedes offerings, but I may have to rethink this .....


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

stiggy-pug said:


>






BlackMiata said:


> I've never been a big fan of Mercedes offerings, but I may have to rethink this .....






Cabin Pics said:


>


Fact! That is how you catch the 'rona.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Pizza Cat said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-mercedes-benz-200d/


You know he's flooring it in that video. :laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E30 'vert, manual, 87K miles:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> You know he's flooring it in that video. :laugh:


That’s excitement, sir.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

2.DOH. said:


> Very cool.
> You were out there showing Kurt Hall who's boss?
> 
> Grattan's a neat track, btw.
> ...


Damn, there's a name I haven't heard in decades. :laugh: 

I rode just a very little bit, I did way more wrenching. So many 10mm sockets lost. So many... 

And yeah, Grattan is a fun little track. Running backwards was hilarious. Everything you knew went right down the ishtter. :laugh: 

And Mike is right, so many of those era bikes were trashed and crashed and patched together by the early 90s just to sit in a garage or shed. I looked at an early GSXR 750 a few years ago, things didn't look right, and I noticed a bunch of drilled bolts. Looking closer at the wiring and stuff, I just shook my head and walked away. Bummer, it was probably the best chance I've had to get back into one of those era bikes.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

A good friend of mine sold his Factory Five Cobra yesterday. I'm amazed he even wanted to sell because he built this all by himself - sweated a TON of hours on getting it right. (I thought he'd want to pass it along to his son) Other than the paint and crate motor, he sourced and put everything together in his garage, lots of fabrication and re-work when used/old parts didn't do the job. He originally thought it was going to take 18 months, it took 4+ years (he was mid 30s when he started, 2 small kids, and a 55 hr a week job) but he did complete it, unlike so many others that sell for cheap because 50-75% complete.

On the plus side, he only wanted to break even - $32K is what he had in it, and got $7K more once he said reserve was met. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-factory-five-racing-3-1/


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Posting to try to get the smoking hot chick with the MB back a page, it's kind of mesmerizing... 

So here's a 5.0 fox body notchback in minty condition with low miles. Finally, I've been waiting a long time to see what one of these would do.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-ford-mustang-lx-5-0-4/

Already at $25,000 US in the early part of the auction! I remember well being a 16 year old kid checking these out new at my local Ford dealer. They would spec them here with a few options, power windows and doors, cruise and a CD stereo. The sticker price was around $16,000 CAD and they had their "Bennett Dunlop Ford One and Only Price" at $14,500. 3 years later I almost bought one of these used for $11,000 with my gas station part time job money, but it was too rich for me. I rememember the sales guy saying, "the bank has lots of money!" Couldn't do it and instead ended up in my 87 Corolla GT-S for $6500.

I'll not be surprised if this car breaks $50,000.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-land-rover-ninety-24/










I'm wondering why he's selling so early? 


Definitely on the look out for a 1999 or 2000 - need to pick one up now to get ahead of the game.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

tbvvw said:


> A good friend of mine sold his Factory Five Cobra yesterday. I'm amazed he even wanted to sell because he built this all by himself - sweated a TON of hours on getting it right. (I thought he'd want to pass it along to his son) Other than the paint and crate motor, he sourced and put everything together in his garage, lots of fabrication and re-work when used/old parts didn't do the job. He originally thought it was going to take 18 months, it took 4+ years (he was mid 30s when he started, 2 small kids, and a 55 hr a week job) but he did complete it, unlike so many others that sell for cheap because 50-75% complete.
> 
> On the plus side, he only wanted to break even - $32K is what he had in it, and got $7K more once he said reserve was met.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-factory-five-racing-3-1/


Give your friend a socially-distant high 5 for finishing his Cobra. I always assumed that were 2 groups of FF Cobras: finished ones that get passed around and driven, and partially complete ones that get passed around in alternating waves of pessimism and optimism.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

KrisA said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-ford-mustang-lx-5-0-4/
> 
> Already at $25,000 US in the early part of the auction! I remember well being a 16-year-old kid checking these out new at my local Ford dealer. They would spec them here with a few options, power windows and doors, cruise and a CD stereo. The sticker price was around $16,000 CAD and they had their "Bennett Dunlop Ford One and Only Price" at $14,500. 3 years later I almost bought one of these used for $11,000 with my gas station part-time job money, but it was too rich for me. I remember the sales guy saying, "the bank has lots of money!" I couldn't do it and instead ended up in my 87 Corolla GT-S for $6500.
> 
> I'll not be surprised if this car breaks $50,000.


I've always loved the 5.0 LX notchback, it's rare to see one that isn't an ex-SSP car.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

StressStrain said:


> Give your friend a socially-distant high 5 for finishing his Cobra. I always assumed that were 2 groups of FF Cobras: finished ones that get passed around and driven, and partially complete ones that get passed around in alternating waves of pessimism and optimism.


I talked to him last night, the conversation started with, "So what are you going to do with the $5K+ worth of tools you bought just for that car build?" 
When the FF kits began to arrive, his tools were just $300 worth of craftsman screwdrivers and wrenches/sockets...

He also doesn't have a clue with what he's going to do with the $39K coming his way. Or whether or not it'll go into another fun weekend car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

KrisA said:


> Posting to try to get the smoking hot chick with the MB back a page, it's kind of mesmerizing...
> 
> So here's a 5.0 fox body notchback in minty condition with low miles. Finally, I've been waiting a long time to see what one of these would do.
> 
> ...


I know someone who bought the exact same car brand new back then. He stored the car away for the first winter because he did not want to drive it in the snow. He also could not really afford the insurance premiums at around $200 dollars per months, so he figured he would not insure the car while in storage. Lo and behold, the car was stolen over the winter with no insurance on it. He never talked about it.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

KrisA said:


> So here's a 5.0 fox body notchback in minty condition with low miles. Finally, I've been waiting a long time to see what one of these would do.


My FIL bought a 1989 Mustang LX 5.0 conv in triple black, every option, brand new (25th anniversary edition). It's got 35k miles, never seen snow/rain and garage kept - paint shines like new. 
He died 3.5 yrs ago, my MIL drives it once every other month or so. I once looked at prices for those and they were between $9-20K depending on miles and condition.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Nope, too much. 

*No Reserve: 1991 Honda Civic Si 5-Speed
Winning Bid: $16,250*


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

This best MK1 GTI in the world? https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-volkswagen-rabbit-gti-12/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-porsche-911-carrera-targa-4/


----------



## WorldRallyBlue (Nov 21, 2005)

KrisA said:


> Already at $25,000 US in the early part of the auction! I remember well being a 16 year old kid checking these out new at my local Ford dealer. They would spec them here with a few options, power windows and doors, cruise and a CD stereo. The sticker price was around $16,000 CAD and they had their "Bennett Dunlop Ford One and Only Price" at $14,500. 3 years later I almost bought one of these used for $11,000 with my gas station part time job money, but it was too rich for me. I rememember the sales guy saying, "the bank has lots of money!" Couldn't do it and instead ended up in my 87 Corolla GT-S for $6500.
> 
> I'll not be surprised if this car breaks $50,000.


I remember those Bennett-Dunlop Ford deals, but ended up trading my 1983 Ford Mustang GT in at Taylor Toyota for a new 1987 Toyota Corolla GTS Coupe (silver over grey). Traded that car in to buy a Honda CRX SI around 1989 or 1990. You just might have purchased my old car as there weren't that many of those AE-86's in Regina back then!!


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Seabird said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-porsche-911-carrera-targa-4/


I'll take a slick side targa every day over this.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> It's an automatic BMW that you could get with a (very rare, I believe) manual, but I'll post it anyway for the low mileage: An '88 735i (E32), with only 69K miles.





chucchinchilla said:


> Repost. Just kidding, I posted this car in the Craigslist find thread on 2/19. Looks like CL didn't work out so he upgraded his tactics. Too bad I didn't post the price, would have been interesting to see what he wanted for it before sending it to BaT (which was a good move). Said it before and will say it again, would buy.


The car is certainly worthy of BaT, IMO. My ultimate find would be pretty much this car, with a factory manual transmission.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Seabird said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-porsche-911-carrera-targa-4/


Now that's a _cool_ car. :thumbup:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> I'll take a slick side targa every day over this.


<<<the point
*your head*


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

That LX notch is what teenage dreams were made of back in the day! Such a great looking car.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

For those curious on BAT sales in this shut down. Just got this from them. More people online for sure.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

simple said:


> For those curious on BAT sales in this shut down. Just got this from them. More people online for sure.


Yeah, our social ad - to sales metrics are at all time highs this last month, and it’s not just us. Online shopping, views, clicks and conversion, all at new peaks currently.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Value of lots sold is up, but what about the _number_ of lots sold?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I have wanted a chrome bumper C3 for a long time. The paintwork on this one alone makes me weak.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-chevrolet-corvette-32/


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

Harv said:


> This best MK1 GTI in the world?


Since you asked, not for me as I loved the Mk1 best without the North American makeover, my version would be early euro GTI with Oettinger enhancements.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Harv said:


> This best MK1 GTI in the world? https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-volkswagen-rabbit-gti-12/


No. Probably Derek Spratt’s, but I bet it would ultimately fetch less on the block. Best is so nebulous and subjective.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seabird said:


> I have wanted a chrome bumper C3 for a long time. The paintwork on this one alone makes me weak.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-chevrolet-corvette-32/


Looks great.:thumbup:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Seabird said:


> <<<the point
> *your head*


How would anyone know the point of a post with zero context or commentary? 
¯\_ (ツ)_/¯


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

turbo_nine said:


> Value of lots sold is up, but what about the _number_ of lots sold?


Shh, don't be logical. It's easier to just present the stats that tell the right story.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

turbo_nine said:


> Value of lots sold is up, but what about the _number_ of lots sold?


Thankfully every sale is public on the site so you can do the quick math. Looks like a standard 71-72% sold across the board. I've seem some days as high as 85%!


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> How would anyone know the point of a post with zero context or commentary?
> ¯\_ (ツ)_/¯


The point of the car, not the post.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1990-volkswagen-vanagon-5/


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1990-volkswagen-vanagon-5/


That's going to fetch an astronomical price...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Seabird said:


> The point of the car, not the post.


Enlighten me. Targas look awful with the big fenders and whale tails, imo.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

A.Wilder said:


> Enlighten me. Targas look awful with the big fenders and whale tails, imo.


Agreed wholeheartedly. I'm in love with air-cooled 911s of so many iterations, but that car really looks terrible in those side profile shots. For a 911 anyways.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Harv said:


> Thankfully every sale is public on the site so you can do the quick math. Looks like a standard 71-72% sold across the board. I've seem some days as high as 85%!


I'm curious to know what the trend is for reserve auctions sold over the last two months. Not curious enough to look it up, though.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

turbo_nine said:


> I'm curious to know what the trend is for reserve auctions sold over the last two months. Not curious enough to look it up, though.


Just looked at the past three days of last week.

April 17: 51/60 listings sold. 85%
April 16: 47/56 listings sold. 84%
April 15: 46/60 listings sold. 76%

I mean, thats a good three day run to end the week. I'm sure you could run the data further by just ctrl+f "Bid to" then do the math.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> Enlighten me.


I really don’t think I could.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Seabird said:


> I really don’t think I could.


Ok.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Not at all. I'm merely aware of my limitations.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Seabird said:


> Not at all. I'm merely aware of my limitations.


Weird unprovoked douchebag flex, but ok.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm terribly hurt now. Meanwhile, this is one of the cleanest examples of a 3rd gen Supra I've ever seen. Especially after so many years. I know this version doesn't get as much love as the 4th gen because it was more GT than sports car, but I always thought they were cool, and their interiors were nearly peak-Japanese, IMO.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-toyota-supra-18/


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Seabird said:


> I'm terribly hurt now. Meanwhile, this is one of the cleanest examples of a 3rd gen Supra I've ever seen. Especially after so many years. I know this version doesn't get as much love as the 4th gen because it was more GT than sports car, but I always thought they were cool, and their interiors were nearly peak-Japanese, IMO.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-toyota-supra-18/


My sister had one of those in white also but with red velour interior.


I got to drive it and wrench on it a good bit.

You are correct at pegging it as a GT, too much weight for proper sports, 
but as a touring car it was a marsh-mellow comfy expressway jet.


----------



## EFLATGLI (Sep 29, 2011)

Supras had the best seats hands down in the 90’sas well as those 2jz motors /my friends had them turbo and all .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

61 Ragtop Beetle

We'll see where this ends up, but the Beetle market seems soft these days and to me, this looks like a deal.


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

EFLATGLI said:


> Supras had the best seats hands down in the 90’s


Incorrect, that seat is in fact the Recaros in Mk2 GTIs.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Best seats for what? Running a SOLO II course or ripping down the highway for hours?

I had a girlfriend with a 91 Taurus that had the best seats (in the back) for... reasons.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Seabird said:


> I had a girlfriend with a 91 Taurus that had the best seats (in the back) for... reasons.


Legroom? :laugh:

Crazy how this is up to $50k. What an engine. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-mercedes-benz-sl73s-brabus/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

DonPatrizio said:


> Legroom? :laugh:


Distance measured from the seat cushion to the roof, yeah.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

SOLD FOR $23,250 ON 4/20/20










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-aston-martin-v8-vantage-roadster-7/


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

chucchinchilla said:


> SOLD FOR $23,250 ON 4/20/20


Wow, damn. An Aston for less than the price of a new Miata.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DonPatrizio said:


> Wow, damn. An Aston for less than the price of a new Miata.


At 85k miles, the maintenance costs will more than get you over the hump for a new Miata. But at least you will be sitting at a dealership with lots of high end style waiting for them to finish on your car.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

I wonder what parts and upkeep costs are like, given it was a $100k + car when new. opcorn:

Dammit Spock, beat me to it.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

spockcat said:


> At 85k miles, the maintenance costs will more than get you over the hump for a new Miata. But at least you will be sitting at a dealership with lots of high end style waiting for them to finish on your car.


Probably should ask Dave_Car_Guy as he has an Aston of that era. I'd take it all day long over even a cheap Miata. Although the automatic might be problematic in that era.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> At 85k miles, the maintenance costs will more than get you over the hump for a new Miata. But at least you will be sitting at a dealership with lots of high end style waiting for them to finish on your car.


Who brings a 13-year-old-anything to the dealer? These should be pretty well understood by independent mechanics by now.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

turbo_nine said:


> Who brings a 13-year-old-anything to the dealer? These should be pretty well understood by independent mechanics by now.


Agreed and it seems like the PO took it to an indi shop judging by the paperwork. Speaking of dealers it appears this was originally a local car to me as it was sold/maintained in Los Gatos. I look at it this way, for $23K that leaves a lot of room $ wise for sorting the car and the miles/rock chips means you won't feel guilty for using the thing. Also that's a very pretty color.


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

I'd be most afraid of the transmission, does not sound cheap:



> In return for an extra $4000, Aston will replace the standard six-speed stickshift with a clutchless manual "Sportshift" system, operated by steering wheel-mounted paddles. This is the same Magneti Marelli system as used in the Ferrari F430 and the Lamborghini Gallardo, among others, but it's been tuned by Aston's engineers to suit the characteristics of the Vantage's 4.3-liter V-8.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

The Rolls-Royce Cooper S! Totally forgot these were a thing. $52,000 new! 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-mini-cooper-s-goodwood/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-chevrolet-camaro-4/

Said to only have 3k miles.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-chevrolet-camaro-4/
> 
> Said to only have 3k miles.


The under carriage surface rust is a concern, could have been parked on a gravel floor? It would be interesting to see the ownership history. Something's weird if it spent all it's life in Colorado (a very low humidity state).


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Harv said:


> The Rolls-Royce Cooper S! Totally forgot these were a thing. $52,000 new!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-mini-cooper-s-goodwood/



Remember the "Aston Martin" Cygnet?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_iQ#Aston_Martin_Cygnet


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Harv said:


> The Rolls-Royce Cooper S! Totally forgot these were a thing. $52,000 new!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-mini-cooper-s-goodwood/


Plush lux!

Man those things were pricey.

Kinda neat how it fits in with the historic heritage being somewhat similar to the original Mini's that were done up deluxe by someone like Radford for example...


























...but if I was gonna get an R56 era special edition MINI,
I'd look high & low for a WC50:

https://www.motortrend.com/news/rep...championship-50-may-be-coming-to-the-us-8222/

The Connaught Green they used is the best BRG they've ever had from the factory in my opinion as I'm a traditionalist who doesn't care much for metallic BRG.


----------



## Geesixty (Feb 8, 2000)

Just Another Sweater said:


> The under carriage surface rust is a concern, could have been parked on a gravel floor? It would be interesting to see the ownership history. Something's weird if it spent all it's life in Colorado (a very low humidity state).


I agree, however here in Maine, our concrete garage floor "sweats" with the temperature fluctuations (most noticeably in the "spring" as the ground the thawing out). Not sure if that happens in parts of Colorado as well, but given the car is 35 years old, I'd say it's plausible. Also, car collecting and moth-balling relatively common new cars in climate controlled warehouses and garages didn't really become en vogue for the "masses" until the late 90's or early naughts, IMHO.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Geesixty said:


> I agree, however here in Maine, our concrete garage floor "sweats" with the temperature fluctuations (most noticeably in the "spring" as the ground the thawing out). Not sure if that happens in parts of Colorado as well, but given the car is 35 years old, I'd say it's plausible. Also, car collecting and moth-balling relatively common new cars in climate controlled warehouses and garages didn't really become en vogue for the "masses" until the late 90's or early naughts, IMHO.


I knew a girl who bought the last year of that style Camaro (were they still IROCs or did they revert back to just Z28 back then?). 92, I think? Her plan was to drive it a year and then store because she thought it would be a collector. I guess she was a little ahead of the curve. I wonder what happened to it.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh ****, oh ****, oh ****. I'm bidding.

I even have the Statler Toyota license place holder on my Highlander. I'm so ready. There's no way that I'll be allowed to bid as high as this will likely go, but I'm gonna try.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-4x4-pickup-10/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

x(why)z said:


> Oh ****, oh ****, oh ****. I'm bidding.
> 
> I even have the Statler Toyota license place holder on my Highlander. I'm so ready. There's no way that I'll be allowed to bid as high as this will likely go, but I'm gonna try.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-4x4-pickup-10/


Same owner is also selling his DeLorean with 4,300 miles.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-delorean-dmc-12-32/


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

x(why)z said:


> Oh ****, oh ****, oh ****. I'm bidding.
> 
> I even have the Statler Toyota license place holder on my Highlander. I'm so ready. There's no way that I'll be allowed to bid as high as this will likely go, but I'm gonna try.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-4x4-pickup-10/


Oh my god.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

McFly! I'm watching this one today

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-lotus-esprit-10/


https://cdn.bringatrailer.com/wp-co...esprit_1586974307e183b9IMG_4662-1536x1024.jpg


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Since the truck is located in Pleasanton, I'm pretty sure that truck was at RADwood NorCal last year. He had a ton of BTTF gear in and around it and the truck itself was showroom fresh which of course matches Marty's new truck in the film.










That said this is a cool but somewhat useless vehicle to actually own. Because it's so perfect you wouldn't want to use it as a truck but unlike owning a perfect sports car which you could still enjoy on pleasure drives around town, cruising in an old Toyota truck doesn't seem that fun but maybe I'm just chicken.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

x(why)z said:


> Oh ****, oh ****, oh ****. I'm bidding.
> 
> I even have the Statler Toyota license place holder on my Highlander. I'm so ready. There's no way that I'll be allowed to bid as high as this will likely go, but I'm gonna try.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-4x4-pickup-10/
> ...





masa8888 said:


> Same owner is also selling his DeLorean with 4,300 miles.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-delorean-dmc-12-32/
> 
> timemachine.jpg


x(why)z if you get the 4X4 and masa8888 gets the Delorean I know a guy with a Herbie and there's a General Lee up the street. We'd just need an A-Team van and we'd be set!

Come to think of it I can get a Deloran too, but it'd have to be towed since it blew both head gaskets.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> Come to think of it I can get a Deloran too, but it'd have to be towed since it blew both head gaskets.


Just put some wagon wheels on it and push it with a train


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> but maybe I'm just chicken.


Shut up, Needles :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

turbo_nine said:


> Just put some wagon wheels on it and push it with a train



I'm Air and water do mix and I approved this message.


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

No flux capacitor, no care


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

x(why)z said:


> Oh ****, oh ****, oh ****. I'm bidding.
> 
> I even have the Statler Toyota license place holder on my Highlander. I'm so ready. There's no way that I'll be allowed to bid as high as this will likely go, but I'm gonna try.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-4x4-pickup-10/


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

ImHereForTheTaco said:


> No flux capacitor, no care


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Some times I think about being a complete moron and getting somtehing like this.... and I really like this one....










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-ferrari-ff-4/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^What's the retail on one of those?


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

chucchinchilla said:


> ^What's the retail on one of those?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Smooremin said:


> Some times I think about being a complete moron and getting somtehing like this.... and I really like this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that they left it unpainted so you can choose your own color.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-4x4-pickup-2/










Reminds me so much of the Toyota pickup I had in college except it has the one thing my truck was missing, power.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I like that they left it unpainted so you can choose your own color.


See, normally, I would agree with this. But to me, finding any Ferrari in a color other than, red, black or gray, in that order, is a win to me. 

Odd color (yes I consider silver to be an odd color on a Ferrari) Ferrari's are what I like.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Smooremin said:


> See, normally, I would agree with this. But to me, finding any Ferrari in a color other than, red, black or gray, in that order, is a win to me.
> 
> Odd color (yes I consider silver to be an odd color on a Ferrari) Ferrari's are what I like.


You sell Audis.
Of course you do not mind silver.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> Some times I think about being a complete moron and getting somtehing like this.... and I really like this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hottest hatch ever made.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> Some times I think about being a complete moron and getting somtehing like this.... and I really like this one....
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-ferrari-ff-4/


$400k on all when new on the car. Its probably worth what now, 30% of that?

Think of what $400k could have bought new.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Smooremin said:


> Some times I think about being a complete moron and getting something like this.... and I really like this one....
> 
> FF.jpg




Same here. If I did then I could replace both my fun car and my daily and try the single car solution again. It never worked before but I never tried it with a Ferrari so.. :laugh:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Harv said:


> $400k on all when new on the car. Its probably worth what now, 30% of that?
> 
> Think of what $400k could have bought new.


Think of all the ventilators that could have been purchased!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Harv said:


> $400k on all when new on the car. Its probably worth what now, 30% of that?
> 
> Think of what $400k could have bought new.


 
Thanks for pointing that out. Looking at the window sticker on BaT is...illuminating.

Couple highlights:
-$1,000 for cruise control
-$1,500 for Ferrari crests on the fenders
-$3,500 for parking camera
-$4,600 for diamond stitched leather seats
-$9,000 to deliver the car to Ferrari Beverly Hills via _air freight_ that's in addition to the standard $3,750 delivery fee
-$10,000 for the luggage set
-$30,000 in "other options"


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-ferrari-599-gtb-fiorano-13/










The 6.0-liter F140C V12 was originally rated at 612 horsepower at 8,400 rpm and 448 lb-ft of torque at 5,600 rpm. This example is a factory-supplied replacement that was installed by Ferrari Beverly Hills in May 2019 after a burst coolant hose caused failure of the original engine. The invoice for this $80,117.00 service is viewable in the gallery, and the car also received a new clutch at that time. The left- and right-bank fuel pumps were replaced in 2016

Jeez, $80k for a replacement engine. Whew.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. Looking at the window sticker on BaT is...illuminating.
> 
> Couple highlights:
> -$1,000 for cruise control
> ...


does it come with the luggage set? didn't see it mentioned anywhere. Was kind of hoping for pics of the luggage. idk why.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

The Ring Brothers K5 result was breathtaking. Heavy hitters throwing $30,000 bids at a time. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-chevrolet-blazer-17/










Interesting note from the seller post-auction.



> cmcphie (The Seller) 166
> Everyone. Thank you for another really awesome BAT experience. Please keep an eye out for upcoming listing from me. Maybe someday I will have the marbles to put my RECOIL Chevelle on here.
> 
> I truly enjoyed the camaraderie, comments, opinions and everything else that goes along with the experience. The high bidder has reached out and guess what? It’s on it way back to RB to get a complete soft top made. High bidder is a gentleman and a scholar and this was his first transaction on BAT. Although it is NOT his first RB car he owns.
> ...


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Hnng but my wallet is far to empty for the foreseeable future.

The right 911 or Cayman, otoh. 

Skip that thought, attm.



























Late night dreaming.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Harv said:


> The Ring Brothers K5 result was breathtaking. Heavy hitters throwing $30,000 bids at a time. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-chevrolet-blazer-17/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is sweet, but $300,000 sweet?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

HI SPEED said:


> That thing is sweet, but $300,000 sweet?


I'm thinking 'The Fall Guy" on roids.

We all want to regain out youth...:wave:

Even during these times, some people have money to burn.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

HI SPEED said:


> That thing is sweet, but $300,000 sweet?


That is an EXTREMELY mild build for Ring Brothers. Seller made a nice profit. Seems like it was built solely for resale, maybe as a favor for the seller since he's a repeat customer of theirs.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

Harv said:


> The Ring Brothers K5 result was breathtaking. Heavy hitters throwing $30,000 bids at a time. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-chevrolet-blazer-17/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely built but that price seems insane. YPYM but still...

Datsun 510, could make for a nice build without too much work:



















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-datsun-510-24/

Lancia Delta already up to $32k


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-mercedes-benz-clk63-amg-black-series-21/










Typically, I prefer to only own white cars but for this, I'd make an exception. Gorgeous car!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-mercedes-benz-clk63-amg-black-series-21/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Gorgeous. That's the only Mercedes I lust for from the fried egg era.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm catching up on emails and have a few, so I'll be brief and nix the pics here.

2006 M coupe, 3500 miles, bidding at $25,250 with two days left.
2003 M5, 76K miles, up in Reno. Bidding at $15.5K with two days left.
#brokenrecord The last of the good 7 Series, sub-100K miles, bidding at $5100 with two days left.
E34 M5 in the Chicago suburbs, 144K miles, bidding is over ten grand. Not sure about the price, but I report/you decide.
Another M coupe, an '07, 60K miles.
Damn... Check out this E23 735i, an automatic like almost all of them, but only 36K miles.
2003 540 6-speed with right about exactly the same mileage as was on mine when I bought it in '08. Same color as mine, but not poverty-spec; you get navigation, here.

Sick of BMWs by now? Here's a '94 Saab 900 Turbo convertible, 5-speed manual, "commemorative edition."

Back to BMW.  We have another '03 540/6 with relatively low miles, also silver like mine, navigation unlike mine.
Late in the run of the three pedal 5 Series, here's a 2011 535i 6-speed, no reserve, 65K miles.
#csb


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

MAC said:


> Yeah. Gorgeous. That's the only Mercedes I lust for from the fried egg era.


They're hysterically fun to drive too. Transmission is awful, but you can drive around it.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Not sure how we missed this one? 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-volkswagen-phaeton-6/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I wonder just when that interior started to fall apart. It has a lot of the same issues that my wife’s former 2005 Passat wagon was showing in 2009; namely the de-laminated plastics, sagging door cards, and sticky touch surfaces.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> Sick of BMWs by now? Here's a '94 Saab 900 Turbo convertible, 5-speed manual, "commemorative edition."


The air quotes are appropriate, there's not a lot left of whatever makes the '94 Commemorative Edition special. 

The auction car looks like:











This is what a Commemorative Edition convertible looks like: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-saab-900-turbo-convertible-7/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

I'm digging it

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-325i-4/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Seabird said:


> I wonder just when that interior started to fall apart. It has a lot of the same issues that my wife’s former 2005 Passat wagon was showing in 2009; namely the de-laminated plastics, sagging door cards, and sticky touch surfaces.


I visited the Phaeton factory in Dresden back in 2005. It was spectacular and a true showpiece for Piëch. In the same way the car itself punched way above it's weight, the factory was equally opulent. Seriously if you haven't seen pictures of the factory check it out and you'll know what I mean. That said I clicked on the BaT listing saying to myself "I would totally buy this" until it came to the interior where almost every plastic piece had peeling soft touch plastic and and some of the buttons/switches have broken off. Eh, never mind.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

x(why)z said:


> Oh ****, oh ****, oh ****. I'm bidding.
> 
> I even have the Statler Toyota license place holder on my Highlander. I'm so ready. There's no way that I'll be allowed to bid as high as this will likely go, but I'm gonna try.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-4x4-pickup-10/


CURRENT BID: $30,000 ENDS IN: 3 days

OR

Phase 1: Buy below truck for $6,700
Phase 2: Paint it black, swap wheels and trim to match McFly spec
Phase 3: ?
Phase 4: Profit









https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/oakland-toyota-pickup-1985/7107970115.html


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

9,000 miles?



> *9k-Mile 2004 Toyota Tacoma 4×4
> Current Bid: $20,000 Ends In: 2:22:00	*
> 
> This 2004 Toyota Tacoma was originally delivered to Advantage Toyota of Barboursville, West Virginia and reportedly remained with its original family in Ohio until 2019. Now showing 9k miles, the truck is finished in gold over a tan cloth interior and is powered by a 2.7-liter inline-four linked to a four-speed automatic transmission and a two-speed transfer case. It is equipped with a matching camper shell, and new tires were recently installed. This Tacoma is offered by the seller on behalf of its current owner with manufacturer’s literature, two sets of floor mats, a window sticker, a clean Carfax report, and a clean Ohio title.












https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-toyota-tacoma-29/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sporin said:


> 9,000 miles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15 years ago I owned a 2004 regular cab Dodge Dakota. The ergonomics were like sitting in the rear section of a Spirit Airlines jet. No real legroom and no recline adjustment. I've never sat in a regular cab Toyota Tacoma of that vintage but I wonder if they are similar in experience. That alone would want to make you drive it as little as possible.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Smooremin said:


> Some times I think about being a complete moron and getting somtehing like this.... and I really like this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MSRP was $377,935 back in 2012

SOLD for $125,000 on 4/27/20


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Modified 1996 Mazda MX-5 Miata M Edition*
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-mazda-mx-5-miata-23/

Great color, and setup. The seller is _Road & Track_ editor-in-chief Travis Okulski. Pretty ugly underneath (worse than mine) and the interior needs some detailing.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

ugg, that Miata is more a craigslist car than a BAT car IMO.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KrisA said:


> ugg, that Miata is more a craigslist car than a BAT car IMO.


Was thinking the same thing when I saw it. I'll bet it would be easier to find a better condition one on CL within 500 miles.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Was thinking the same thing when I saw it. I'll bet it would be easier to find a better condition one on CL within 500 miles.


Props to him for showing the underside, but man that is ugly. Feel bad for people who live in places where rust like that is common.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Was thinking the same thing when I saw it. I'll bet it would be easier to find a better condition one on CL within 500 miles.


Little bit of surface rust never scared anyone.

I bet it's a great driver.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Smooremin said:


> Some times I think about being a complete moron and getting somtehing like this.... and I really like this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these. Sort of an exotic crossover alternative when equipped with AWD. 

But that chrysler mygig radio gets me every time.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Sporin said:


> 9,000 miles?


Vacation house vehicle? Elderly owner who never drove anywhere? Why do people keep asking this?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Was thinking the same thing when I saw it. I'll bet it would be easier to find a better condition one on CL within 500 miles.


That corrosion is small potatoes for anyone who ever worked on a car in New England. Living on the west coast now, it's really quaint to see people get bothered by it... but it's also really nice to be able to turn a wrench without worrying about breaking bolts left and right.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

MAC said:


> Vacation house vehicle? Elderly owner who never drove anywhere? Why do people keep asking this?


Because we have nothing better to do? :laugh:



turbo_nine said:


> That corrosion is small potatoes for anyone who ever worked on a car in New England. Living on the west coast now, it's really quaint to see people get bothered by it... but it's also really nice to be able to turn a wrench without worrying about breaking bolts left and right.


Sure, but having been struggling to work under my own Miata, which is _less_ rusty than that one, and facing all of those challenges... I wouldn't buy a rusty one, not worth it. My next Miata will come from outside the rust belt.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> Props to him for showing the underside, but man that is ugly. Feel bad for people who live in places where rust like that is common.





Cabin Pics said:


> Little bit of surface rust never scared anyone.
> 
> I bet it's a great driver.





turbo_nine said:


> That corrosion is small potatoes for anyone who ever worked on a car in New England. Living on the west coast now, it's really quaint to see people get bothered by it... but it's also really nice to be able to turn a wrench without worrying about breaking bolts left and right.


There are other photos of the corrosion. Nothing going through the panels though. But the car was delivered in Miami. It looks like it lived outdoors near the ocean. Now it lives in salt belt, NJ. I would rather find one from the southwest or even the south away from the coast where these issues are less likely.


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

roman16v said:


> Not sure how we missed this one?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-volkswagen-phaeton-6/


VW went through their upscale phase in North America at exactly the wrong time in my life. I wish they were bringing us Phaetons and Touregs now. Those Phaetons were amazing.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Amazing on paper. Not on sales or resale or service.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> There are other photos of the corrosion. Nothing going through the panels though. But the car was delivered in Miami. It looks like it lived outdoors near the ocean. Now it lives in salt belt, NJ. I would rather find one from the southwest or even the south away from the coast where these issues are less likely.


Who wouldn't? But then, who would settle for a lesser spec and a more expensive car after the shipping costs?

Not really related, but after looking at the underside of domestic trucks on BaT I'm surprised it isn't all spray-painted black.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Nealric said:


> Props to him for showing the underside, but man that is ugly. Feel bad for people who live in places where rust like that is common.


I was just going to say, that rust is really not that bad.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Harv said:


> The Rolls-Royce Cooper S! Totally forgot these were a thing. $52,000 new!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-mini-cooper-s-goodwood/


Wow.



$23,750


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

It's an S but no hood scoops, hum...


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

David9962000 said:


> It's an S but no hood scoops, hum...


Weird. It definitely has the forced induction kit under the hood. I guess Goodwood version didn't have the scoop??

You have to be a major MINI nerd to value you this at $23k, for sure.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I was just going to say, that rust is really not that bad.


:screwy:

It looks like the car spent some time at the bottom of a lake.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I was just going to say, that rust is really not that bad.


The new owner will likely feel differently when they try to change out any parts underneath. It's all relative to the price, really. You already know the car needs a timing belt, radiator, and a rear window. If the price stays reasonable, then it's no problem. But this shouldn't be a BaT Miata that brings top dollar, even with the color and hardtop.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> :screwy:
> 
> It looks like the car spent some time at the bottom of a lake.


Yeah, it's rusty, but there are no holes or pieces chipping off and I can still identify parts. It could be a lot worse.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Sporin said:


> The new owner will likely feel differently when they try to change out any parts underneath. It's all relative to the price, really. You already know the car needs a timing belt, radiator, and a rear window. If the price stays reasonable, then it's no problem. But this shouldn't be a BaT Miata that brings top dollar, even with the color and hardtop.


Might fetch a premium because of the fame-factor. :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Yeah, it's rusty, but there are no holes or pieces chipping off and I can still identify parts. It could be a lot worse.


Yeah but why not just buy a rust free one?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Yeah but why not just buy a rust free one?


If the price ends up being right, this could be a great deal. That's all I've got.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> If the price ends up being right, this could be a great deal. That's all I've got.


It is already at the top end I would spend on such a rusty example.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

11,000 mile MK4 2.Slow with a stick










Good, honest transporation. Neat old car, but not something I'd hop on a plane to drive home. If this car was local to me I'd be tempted to buy it for my kids. Safe, reliable and gutless, perfect for teenagers.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sporin said:


> The new owner will likely feel differently when they try to change out any parts underneath.


Is the new owner going to work on it? That's the sort of thing you and I might do, but...


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

In a sea of late 19 century BMW and Mercedes sedans, how about a mid century Mercedes Type 2 knockoff? Traded out the old diesel with a Toyota 2.2L 20R

2 hrs left - $67,000










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1961-mercedes-benz-o319-omnibus/


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

The fire truck version up now is even bigger


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

It still blows my mind how much older G-wagens go for. Granted, it has a third of the mileage of the E5 wagon, but still...

sold for $55.5k

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-mercedes-benz-g55-amg-4/










$16k with 20 minutes left
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-mercedes-benz-e55-amg-wagon-22/


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

veedubman72 said:


> In a sea of late 19 century BMW and Mercedes sedans, how about a mid century Mercedes Type 2 knockoff? Traded out the old diesel with a Toyota 2.2L 20R
> 
> 2 hrs left - $67,000
> 
> ...


A 20R? In that? Dear god, how does it even move?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

anyone follow this auction? it's ended but the comments section is interesting about the sale and shady activities. the car was a mess anyway, but looks like potential shill bidders and undisclosed "bonded" title.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-ferrari-575m-maranello-six-speed/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

renegadeofpunk03 said:


> A 20R? In that? Dear god, how does it even move?


Faster than it did with its original diesel, I am sure.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Sporin said:


> The new owner will likely feel differently when they try to change out any parts underneath. It's all relative to the price, really. You already know the car needs a timing belt, radiator, and a rear window. If the price stays reasonable, then it's no problem. But this shouldn't be a BaT Miata that brings top dollar, even with the color and hardtop.


That suspension is going to be nightmare when an alignment or single bushing needs replacement. Every other piece of hardware is going to need replacement when you try to do one little thing.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

masa8888 said:


> It still blows my mind how much older G-wagens go for. Granted, it has a third of the mileage of the E5 wagon, but still...
> 
> sold for $55.5k


such a comical amount of money for one of the worst era Gs. youch. i wouldnt inflict one of those on my worst enemy :laugh:

55k oughta get you a really really clean 90s 463 europa, or import.



veedubman72 said:


> In a sea of late 19 century BMW and Mercedes sedans, how about a mid century Mercedes Type 2 knockoff? Traded out the old diesel with a Toyota 2.2L 20R


i was so excited by that listing until i read closer to see theyd spent _all that money/time_ and tossed one of the best parts of a clunky old benz, the clattery diesel :laugh: at least replace it with some other oil burner!


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> If the price ends up being right, this could be a great deal. That's all I've got.



Maybe this is just a matter of perspective depending on whether you live in an area with road salt, but I can buy non-rusty miatas in similar shape for $3-5k all day long in Texas. It would have to be sub $1,500 for me to be interested, and no chance that happens with any BAT car.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Nealric said:


> Maybe this is just a matter of perspective depending on whether you live in an area with road salt, but I can buy non-rusty miatas in similar shape for $3-5k all day long in Texas. It would have to be sub $1,500 for me to be interested, and no chance that happens with any BAT car.


Love to see a comparable example in that price range, if you've got one in mind.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Love to see a comparable example in that price range, if you've got one in mind.


What do you consider comparable? Age and mileage? Does it need to be an M Edition? Does it need the HD rollbar?

This isn't an M, and the color is boring, but I'd take it over the other one and use the savings to modify it to my taste rather than someone else's.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-mazda-mx-5-miata-42/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Seabird said:


> What do you consider comparable? Age and mileage? Does it need to be an M Edition? Does it need the HD rollbar?
> 
> This isn't an M, and the color is boring, but I'd take it over the other one and use the savings to modify it to my taste rather than someone else's.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-mazda-mx-5-miata-42/


That's not going to sell for $3000 though, I'd bet closer to 6k. All the action on BaT is in the last hours now.

I paid $3500 for my 94 with about 90k miles on it 3 years ago. It's kind of rusty underneath (zero body rust), but not as bad as that blue one we are discussing. It was, at that time, and in my area, a bargain. Miata values vary a LOT based on location, time of year, age, and condition. It's almost impossible to do an apples to apples comparison of the older ones especially.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Nealric said:


> Props to him for showing the underside, but man that is ugly. Feel bad for people who live in places where rust like that is common.


That is a complete turd and makes no sense on a car with that mileage. Did the current owner only drive it on days when the roads were freshly salted? There's not one fastener that has any zinc coating left.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Sporin said:


> That's not going to sell for $3000 though, I'd bet closer to 6k. All the action on BaT is in the last hours now.
> 
> I paid $3500 for my 94 with about 90k miles on it 3 years ago. It's kind of rusty underneath (zero body rust), but not as bad as that blue one we are discussing. It was, at that time, and in my area, a bargain. Miata values vary a LOT based on location, time of year, age, and condition. It's almost impossible to do an apples to apples comparison of the older ones especially.


Fair enough. FTR, that was from a whopping 2 minute search. I haven't shopped Miatas in a long time but it seemed like decent NAs never bottomed out much below $5K. If the one I posted hits $6K, I wouldn't consider it unreasonable. And still a better example than the blue one. I agree with what you said about location, time of year, etc... They're easier to find in nice shape down here. When I was part of the local club, no one ever really talked about all the folks up north coming down here to buy their used cars. I would hear that about older Mercedes and BMWs though.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-ferrari-360-modena-7/










Nice 360, oh wait... previous owner spent $32,000 rebuilding the gearbox. $65k total in service work on this one...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That's expensive...


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> i was so excited by that listing until i read closer to see theyd spent _all that money/time_ and tossed one of the best parts of a clunky old benz, the clattery diesel :laugh: at least replace it with some other oil burner!


Toyota oil burner? I don't even check the oil on my 22re :laugh: No smoke whatsoever even at 260k


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

It's weird how BaT is sometimes. You'll see some cars just get torn to shreds because the brake pedal pad has "too much wear" for the miles. Or when a bubble of rust seemingly makes a car worthless.

With this blue Miata, a lot of people seem to be going out of their way to dismiss the rust as not a big deal. I wonder if this car would get the same level of defense if it wasn't Travis Okulski's?

He added a few more underbody pics.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-mazda-mx-5-miata-23/


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-ferrari-360-modena-7/
> 
> 
> Nice 360, oh wait... previous owner spent $32,000 rebuilding the gearbox. $65k total in service work on this one...


this makes me sad. how are these cars so bad that they just fall apart? 
i know it has "high mileage" for a ferrari, but it feels like it should be in that realm where it's getting enough regular use that it should work ok?
I don't understand how a car designed and known for high performance with a manual could need that kind of work. Did the owner grind gears every single shift? 

are there any "exotic" cars that a mere human can afford to own? Lotus Elise, Dodge Viper? i thought an Audi R8 would fit in here until i learned about the $8k to change an AC compressor in another thread.
what about Lotus Espirits? garbage?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

turbo_nine said:


> Love to see a comparable example in that price range, if you've got one in mind.


Two from the local CL: 

$3,800:

https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/houston-92-mazda-miata/7115067738.html

$5,600 with hardtop worth $1k (can probably get for $5k)

https://houston.craigslist.org/cto/d/pearland-1993-mazda-mx-5-hardtop/7110744692.html


No underside pics, but it's rare to see much rust in Texas.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

g34343greg said:


> this makes me sad. how are these cars so bad that they just fall apart?


everything ive read about 90s ferraris make them sound like iffy home built garbage. breaking exhausts and cracking factory headers, control arms and subframes on the earlier cars that look like they were built in HS shop class. peeling interiors and switchgear. etc



yeayeayea said:


> Toyota oil burner? I don't even check the oil on my 22re :laugh: No smoke whatsoever even at 260k


i meant diesel!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Sporin said:


> It's weird how BaT is sometimes. You'll see some cars just get torn to shreds because the brake pedal pad has "too much wear" for the miles. Or when a bubble of rust seemingly makes a car worthless.
> 
> With this blue Miata, a lot of people seem to be going out of their way to dismiss the rust as not a big deal. I wonder if this car would get the same level of defense if it wasn't Travis Okulski's?
> 
> ...


That's nasty. It's either good as a beater, or you do a full restoration, which makes no sense.


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> everything ive read about 90s ferraris make them sound like iffy home built garbage. breaking exhausts and cracking factory headers, control arms and subframes on the earlier cars that look like they were built in HS shop class. peeling interiors and switchgear. etc


how were the original owners ever OK with this though? i mean just because you have some money doesn't mean you have people dedicated to taking care of your toys like Jay Leno does. The hassle and inconvenience of dealing with these problems does not sound luxurious.

and how the heck do you screw up an exhaust header? i've never heard of even the cheapest headers for a small block 350 cracking


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

g34343greg said:


> how were the original owners ever OK with this though? i mean just because you have some money doesn't mean you have people dedicated to taking care of your toys like Jay Leno does. The hassle and inconvenience of dealing with these problems does not sound luxurious.
> 
> and how the heck do you screw up an exhaust header? i've never heard of even the cheapest headers for a small block 350 cracking


i think they were fine for the first few years of ownership, and probably only driven a couple thousand miles per year. add 20 years to all those components and suddenly thing start to go south... theres a big market for aftermarket 348/355/360 headers because the factory stuff is such junk.

ive never owned one, but seriously looked at 348/355s in the couple years after the '08 bust before prices on all this stuff went nuts. probably should have stretched and done it, as it would have been a smart investment!
but i wanted something i could work on myself without much hassle and be decently sturdy enough to own for a handful of years with some normal maintenance. after spending a lot of time on fchat researching, i was seriously turned off reading about all their known "quirks" and what was considered acceptable maintenance. seriously some of the resto threads show the factory welding and fab quality of the sub frames and suspension components of the 80s and 90s stuff. and its garbage. being handbuilt isnt an excuse for being poorly built.

none of these are in my price range anymore so its a moot point now :laugh:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Nealric said:


> Two from the local CL:
> 
> $3,800:
> 
> ...


This is why my next used car will come from the dry and dusty south.  

Bring it to Vermont in the summer and put it right into the shop for a thick and thorough undercoat.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> i meant diesel!


I misread your post, thought you said "replaced it with some other oil burner" :banghead:

An e300 TD engine would have been a sweet choice.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

yeayeayea said:


> I misread your post, thought you said "replaced it with some other oil burner" :banghead:
> 
> An e300 TD engine would have been a sweet choice.


exactly.
om606 all the things! 

why spend all that time/money and not keep it on brand with one of MBs awesome TDs.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Sporin said:


> This is why my next used car will come from the dry and dusty south.
> 
> Bring it to Vermont in the summer and put it right into the shop for a thick and thorough undercoat.


It doesn't have to be the dry south. The Gulf Coast is a good pick up location. You just have to worry about flooded vehicles down here.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Sporin said:


> It's weird how BaT is sometimes. You'll see some cars just get torn to shreds...


In hindsight, I'm kinda glad my E39 didn't go on there. I'm all for calling out shady sellers and while I haven't spent too much time reading the comments, it really does seem like a great way for the peanut gallery to nitpick everything just for the sake of it. I'm sure many know what they're talking about but I also get the vibe that unless your car is flawless or every single issue can be comprehensively explained, potential buyers will be scared off.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> In hindsight, I'm kinda glad my E39 didn't go on there. I'm all for calling out shady sellers and while I haven't spent too much time reading the comments, it really does seem like a great way for the peanut gallery to nitpick everything just for the sake of it. *I'm sure many know what they're talking *about but I also get the vibe that unless your car is flawless or every single issue can be comprehensively explained, potential buyers will be scared off.


based on my skimming the comments id say youre being waaaaay too generous there :laugh:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> based on my skimming the comments id say youre being waaaaay too generous there :laugh:


:laugh:

At first I wrote "some" but then I thought, I don't have anything to based that on so let's be generous. Much magnanimous. Such benevolence.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

x(why)z said:


> Oh ****, oh ****, oh ****. I'm bidding.
> 
> I even have the Statler Toyota license place holder on my Highlander. I'm so ready. There's no way that I'll be allowed to bid as high as this will likely go, but I'm gonna try.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-4x4-pickup-10/


Sold for $58k. Great Scott!

I think I will go polish the 1985 Xtra Cab sitting in my garage.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> everything ive read about 90s ferraris make them sound like iffy home built garbage. breaking exhausts and cracking factory headers, control arms and subframes on the earlier cars that look like they were built in HS shop class. peeling interiors and switchgear. etc
> 
> i meant diesel!





ValveCoverGasket said:


> i think they were fine for the first few years of ownership, and probably only driven a couple thousand miles per year. add 20 years to all those components and suddenly thing start to go south... theres a big market for aftermarket 348/355/360 headers because the factory stuff is such junk.
> 
> ive never owned one, but seriously looked at 348/355s in the couple years after the '08 bust before prices on all this stuff went nuts. probably should have stretched and done it, as it would have been a smart investment!
> but i wanted something i could work on myself without much hassle and be decently sturdy enough to own for a handful of years with some normal maintenance. after spending a lot of time on fchat researching, i was seriously turned off reading about all their known "quirks" and what was considered acceptable maintenance. seriously some of the resto threads show the factory welding and fab quality of the sub frames and suspension components of the 80s and 90s stuff. and its garbage. being handbuilt isnt an excuse for being poorly built.
> ...



Always loved 355's and 360's, Smoltz on here that had the other black 996tt had a 360CS and was telling me the repair costs of the control arm bushings over some beers...I could tell he needed more beer so a few more rounds were ordered up! 

Getting my neighbors 308GTS back up and running was an eye opening experience, fun car that you can maintain in a small garage as long as you dont mind spending time messing with it. I jokingly call them "Sports cars built in a dimly lit tractor barn by some drunk Italians." Not saying I would not own one, but it would have to be at the right price because half of the "Italian Engineering" would have to be re-engineered which would ruin any potential resale value. Fist step most likely would be converting the thing over to MS3


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Nicely modified R32 GT-R

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-nissan-skyline-gt-r-v-spec-ii-2/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

masa8888 said:


> Nicely modified R32 GT-R
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-nissan-skyline-gt-r-v-spec-ii-2/


Some big money parts there. The HKS engine kit alone is like $8,000. This should be a $55,000 USD car...


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I think this is about as pristine an example as you're going to find, but $95K???? Fck me! 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-bmw-850csi-13/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

As close to an E46 M3 Sedan as you'll get..

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/s54-powered-bmw-330i-zhp-6-speed/


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Seabird said:


> I think this is about as pristine an example as you're going to find, but $95K???? Fck me!


I wouldn't be surprised if these start appreciating big time.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if these start appreciating big time.


Reserve not met at $121,000


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

turbo_nine said:


> Reserve not met at $121,000


That's a bit silly.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Elite_Deforce said:


> That's a bit silly.


Stop being poor. :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Stop being poor. :laugh:


I can't dammit.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-corrado-1-8-14/










Any thoughts at where this will end up?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-corrado-1-8-14/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm betting on 60-70k.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm betting on 60-70k.


I wouldn't have guessed half that. I'm interested to see though. Nice corrados go for a pretty penny, but I can't think of seeing one EVER go for over 35k.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

westopher said:


> I wouldn't have guessed half that. I'm interested to see though. Nice corrados go for a pretty penny, but I can't think of seeing one EVER go for over 35k.


People said the same thing about 930's in 2011.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah but it also didn't flip like a light switch and double overnight for the less desirable model (like the g60 pictured here.)


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-corrado-1-8-14/
> 
> Any thoughts at where this will end up?


On a tow truck after it grenades the supercharger? :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> On a tow truck after it grenades the supercharger? :laugh:


German engineering in ze haus!


----------



## Charlie84 (Aug 13, 2008)

Harv said:


> As close to an E46 M3 Sedan as you'll get..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/s54-powered-bmw-330i-zhp-6-speed/
> 
> ...


This made me realize I like the E46 M3 way more as a sedan.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

My wife is gonna kill me if I win this auction. Must have...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-acura-legend-7/









This Explorer is beyond rare. $52k sticker back in 1998

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-ford-explorer/










I :heart: BAT


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Charlie84 said:


> This made me realize I like the E46 M3 way more as a sedan.


Those cloth seats....

Hnnnnnngggg


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Benefactors Vantage is up for sale. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2....com/listing/2011-aston-martin-v12-vantage-6/










My thread about the car

If I didn't get my Evora, I'd be bidding. My goal was to get one this summer, but I don't need two cranky English toys. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

simple said:


> My wife is gonna kill me if I win this auction. Must have...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-acura-legend-7/


That's really nice, but this just popped up, too. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-toyota-celica-supra-8/










And oooooh, do I love these things. :heart:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-corrado-1-8-14/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





westopher said:


> Yeah but it also didn't flip like a light switch and double overnight for the less desirable model (like the g60 pictured here.)


18-27k would be my estimate, original G60's are really hard to find. Even with their numbers being close to 4x the SLC (VR6's) sold in North America. Many of the G60's got VR6 engine swaps/turbo setups or other such things that they really were ran into the ground. 

In the USA it would be safe to say around 300-800 Corrados are still road worthy based on my experience making parts for them.

Euro lights, 90MM Euro lip, the correct orange turns. Rear bumper is slightly off, the cluster screws are not original but are pretty close texture 

Throttle cable is a little worn in a place. Stock silencer on the charger and boost hoses is nice to see. Overall a 9.75 car IMO, hell the set of Eurocullen clear side markers can fetch $300!


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

simple said:


> My wife is gonna kill me if I win this auction. Must have...


That's clean. I think that's well bought if it goes for anywhere near where it's at now.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-corrado-1-8-14/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was one of the Corrados in the Luxsport collection from a few years back and is now being sold by Jason at Rotiform. I'm saying $20-30k

https://www.luxsport.com/1990-volkswagen-corrado-g60-coupe-c-243.htm


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

TheDeckMan said:


> the cluster screws are not original but are pretty close texture


:laugh:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm betting on 60-70k.


I'm going with 35-40k.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

26k is my bet


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Benefactors Vantage is up for sale.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2....com/listing/2011-aston-martin-v12-vantage-6/
> 
> ...


Am I crazy to think these will be seriously collectible down the road? Front engine V12 with a true manual. When will we ever see that again?


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

simple said:


> My wife is gonna kill me if I win this auction. Must have...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-acura-legend-7/
> 
> ...


And my wife will kill me if I win the Explorer. I didn't bid on the BTTF Toyota, as it started to get way beyond what I'd pay, but this Explorer has a chance.... I'm still on the hunt for my 90s SUV/Truck, although COVID has slowed me down as there is so much uncertainty in higher-ed right now. Nonetheless, I'm watching this thing. I wish a Shelby Durango would come up for sale.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

This made headlines in Germany!

https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/oldtimer/vw-golf-1-rabbit-gti-callaway-2020/

https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/oldtimer/vw-golf-1-rabbit-gti-callaway-2020/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Poor guy has almost 300k into this and it's not even going to get close because of the absolutely horrible color choice. This color has a proper role... on a small car, or an SUV with less sheet metal, like a wrangler or FJ40. On a chevelle, with the color matched bumpers, it's just a gray blob with no depth. Doesn't help that the majority of the pics were done by the owner who kept trying different camera modes to make it look ok. 
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-chevrolet-chevelle-10/









Also - Thats 1k mile S2000 CR sold for 76k!


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

MAC said:


> Poor guy has almost 300k into this and it's not even going to get close because of the absolutely horrible color choice. [/IMG]


Seriously, who hasn't seen a Chevelle in primer gray before?


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Agree. Wrong color for that Chevelle. Leaving the bumpers stock probably would look much better.

I think it works on certain larger cars like the Challenger, but only the wide-body.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm betting on 60-70k.



Now that would just be silly...if someone is that crazy....well I might have an SLC project that I would let go for a 10th of that 






Sold Over Sticker said:


> Benefactors Vantage is up for sale.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2....com/listing/2011-aston-martin-v12-vantage-6/
> 
> ...



Such a wonderful car! Those will be super sought after!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

One of the 997 builds I drooled over in the day, very cool to see it come back up.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-porsche-911-carrera-s-f77-champion-motorsport-package/


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

^
Awesome car in it's heyday, heard it's been crashed a number of times over the years though per a source who still works at Champion


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

aar0n. said:


> ^
> Awesome car in it's heyday, heard it's been crashed a number of times over the years though per a source who still works at Champion


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

MAC said:


> Poor guy has almost 300k into this


Dude is anything but poor if he can afford to throw down 300k on _that_. :laugh: That color just doesn't work on that car, but I agree with what was said above, it would probably look much better with non paint matched bumpers.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Harv said:


> Am I crazy to think these will be seriously collectible down the road? Front engine V12 with a true manual. When will we ever see that again?


I'm a little surprised my friend is selling his. He rotates his collection around often, but he was convinced that the NA V12, Manual, RWD combo would command big bucks in another few years. It's a combo you can't find anymore.

That's also a car that's a handful to drive fast. Modern exotics are fairly easy, and that thing kept me on my toes. In a world of 488's and 720's with stability control that's better than you, an archaic oversteer monster has a lot of cred.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

What in the actual F is this? Never seen one of these before, hopefully will never see one again either. Ugh.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-dodge-daytona-iroc-rt/


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

roman16v said:


> What in the actual F is this? Never seen one of these before, hopefully will never see one again either. Ugh.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-dodge-daytona-iroc-rt/


It's the last gasp of a long-running 80s-era FWD sports coupe. Yep it's ugly and yep it's FWD but have you seen what the 80s looked like for sporty cars? It was an ugly period.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-chevrolet-corvette-34/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

roman16v said:


> What in the actual F is this? Never seen one of these before, hopefully will never see one again either. Ugh.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-dodge-daytona-iroc-rt/


It was the Dodge Daytona (sister car was the Chrysler Laser). Looks like the third refresh/recycle? Hard to call it a different gen. Before the Diamond Star cars (Eclipse, Talon, new Laser) were introduced, the Daytona and Laser continued to carry water for ChryCo as their sporty alternative, along with the rebadged Starion/Conquest for Plymouth. The Daytona/Laser was based on the ubiquitous K-car platform shared with the LeBaron, 400-600, Fifth Avenue, Diplomat, etc... They had terrible build quality and reliability, but... They had a lot of new gee-whizbang tech back in the day and the turbo'd models were pretty quick for their time.

Just realized you're in the Houston area. My former BIL sold a lot (and I mean a LOT) of these back in the 80s when was at Archer Chrysler in SW Houston.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

roman16v said:


> What in the actual F is this? Never seen one of these before, hopefully will never see one again either. Ugh.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-dodge-daytona-iroc-rt/


The 90s were a wild time for whatever Chrysler was called then.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

roman16v said:


> What in the actual F is this? Never seen one of these before, hopefully will never see one again either. Ugh.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-dodge-daytona-iroc-rt/


I think this is amazing. I'd seriously consider swapping out my e36 for it. I won't but I'd consider it. I loved Chryco as a kid for unknown reasons, and this was one of the vehicles that makes me intensely nostalgic. Love it.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I should qualify my last post where I said the car was based on the K platform. I read the link description and saw that they called it a G-body. That is the more correct description, though the G-body was derived from the K-body. ChryCo made a lot of variations of the K and gave them different letter designations.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Most desirable color combo, mint condition, extremely low miles = BaT record-Setting Miata?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-mazda-mx-5-miata-69/



> *13k-Mile 1991 Mazda MX-5 Miata Special Edition*
> 
> This 1991 Mazda MX-5 Miata shows just over 13k miles and was sold new at Diamond Mazda of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. The car was registered in Illinois and Michigan with its original owner until it was brought to Texas by its second owner in 2018 and acquired by the selling dealer in 2020. It is one of approximately 4,000 Special Editions built for the model year, all of which were finished in British Racing Green over a tan leather interior. Power is supplied by a 1.6-liter DOHC inline-four coupled with a five-speed manual transmission and factory limited-slip differential. An April 2020 service included a new timing belt, water pump, spark plugs, clutch master and slave cylinders, and more. This NA Miata Special Edition is now offered with a matching hardtop, its original window sticker and purchase documents, factory literature, a tonneau cover, a wood-rimmed Nardi steering wheel, clean Carfax and AutoCheck reports, and a clean Texas title.
> 
> The car is finished in Special Edition-exclusive British Racing Green and features a body-colored removable hardtop as well as a black convertible soft top with a plastic rear window. A tan factory tonneau cover and top boot are included in the sale and can be seen in the gallery along with photos of Nippon glass etchings, paint meter readings, and body panel VIN tags.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Sporin said:


> Most desirable color combo, mint condition, extremely low miles = BaT record-Setting Miata?


I would say that's likely. It's at $19.5k with 3 hours still left. If you take away V8 swapped Miatas, the highest sales price for an NA on BaT was $20,250. A nearly identical '91 SE also in BRG with 24k miles.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-mazda-mx-5-miata-62/


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

A2 Jetta I sold 2 months ago is for sale already, I'm sorta bitter about it but I'll get over it after this beer...










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-jetta/


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

I swear I saw one of those SE Miata's maybe 15 years ago in a crappy used car lot in sad sad shape. I wonder if it would have been cost effective to resurrect it?


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

G60 sells for $26k. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-corrado-1-8-14/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

That Miata deserves to be the most expensive however it's a car you can never use otherwise you kill the value and for those wanting a minty Miata to drive, you can easily find one out there with reasonable miles for a lot less.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> A2 Jetta I sold 2 months ago is for sale already, I'm sorta bitter about it but I'll get over it after this beer...


He couldn't even resist telling a "little old lady" story!

edit: 6-8 weeks is about consistent with what I've heard of the BaT auction queue so it was probably submitted right away.

Beer on me when it's allowed. :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

corrado-correr said:


> G60 sells for $26k.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-corrado-1-8-14/


Well done!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> A2 Jetta I sold 2 months ago is for sale already, I'm sorta bitter about it but I'll get over it after this beer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my. Love this car. How much did you sell it for if you don't mind?

Very rarely seen that color.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

masa8888 said:


> I would say that's likely. It's at $19.5k with 3 hours still left. If you take away V8 swapped Miatas, the highest sales price for an NA on BaT was $20,250. A nearly identical '91 SE also in BRG with 24k miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's broken $20k with a little over an hour left.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Sporin said:


> It's broken $20k with a little over an hour left.


Maybe its just my OCD talking but I'd love to see it bring $21899 to match the original sticker price.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-mercedes-benz-slr-mclaren-722s-roadster/

Just sold for $725k. What a car, but even moreso, whew, what an auction. Multiple $40-50k bid bumps.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> A2 Jetta I sold 2 months ago is for sale already, I'm sorta bitter about it but I'll get over it after this beer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mom came this >< close to buying that exact car, new, in the Summer of '89. Same color, specs, etc...


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> Oh my. Love this car. How much did you sell it for if you don't mind?
> 
> Very rarely seen that color.


He bought from me for $6k, I stated this in the comments on the auction. Was it a d!ck move? Likely.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

simple said:


> 26k is my bet


Well well well my crystal ball was correct it seems.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

roman16v said:


>


PizzaCat has wood!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> He bought from me for $6k, I stated this in the comments on the auction. Was it a d!ck move? Likely.


:laugh: I read through and saw after I posted. 

I think that post is fair personally. I read the part about his sob story and that **** makes me mad. I've sold cars for less money before to a person that I could tell would love the car more than the guy willing to pay full price. Sounds like this guy played on your heart strings and you were kind enough to work with him.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sold For $22,899 On 5/6/20


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Crazy.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-alfa-romeo-alfetta/



> *This 1980 Alfa Romeo Alfetta 2000 Blindata was sold new in Cetraro, Italy, to Francesco “Franco” Muto, a reputed member of the Italian mafia. The car is said to have been modified in period by armored vehicle specialist Marazzi, with additions including 1,300 pounds of armor plating, a dual fire suppression system, bulletproof wheels and tires, and more. *


:what:


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> :laugh: I read through and saw after I posted.
> 
> I think that post is fair personally. I read the part about his sob story and that **** makes me mad. I've sold cars for less money before to a person that I could tell would love the car more than the guy willing to pay full price. Sounds like this guy played on your heart strings and you were kind enough to work with him.


Well, I never said what I had paid for it. And I won't haha :beer:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Well, I never said what I had paid for it. And I won't haha :beer:


:laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Sporin said:


> Sold For $22,899 On 5/6/20





Elite_Deforce said:


> Crazy.


This one is one I don't find to be crazy on BaT for what it is. If you want a basically brand new Miata I don't think it is unreasonable to pay what one would have cost new back when they were in showrooms. The fact that it is BRG is just icing on the cake for me.

If it had gone for $40K that would be crazy.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

UncleJB said:


> This one is one I don't find to be crazy on BaT for what it is. If you want a basically brand new Miata I don't think it is unreasonable to pay what one would have cost new back when they were in showrooms. The fact that it is BRG is just icing on the cake for me.
> 
> If it had gone for $40K that would be crazy.


I agree with you, absolutely the perfect car to push the top of the NA market.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> A2 Jetta I sold 2 months ago is for sale already, I'm sorta bitter about it but I'll get over it after this beer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good burn in the comments. I'd love to see that car with an updated drivetrain and suspension but the exterior kept stock, ala "mom's golf", for those of you that remember that car.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Matt said:


> PizzaCat has wood!


Nah, needs to be an older one with pop up headlights.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

This is really doing it for me right now. Gen I Vipers are my all-time favourite cars. I need to have one someday. I wish that day was today, but alas, I don't believe it is. No space, too much uncertainty, and a wife who embraces my hobby, but would draw the line. This is the exact spec I want one day.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-dodge-viper-19/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I like the way you think. If there was less uncertainty right now, I would maybe consider scouring the web for a GTS.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Seabird said:


> I like the way you think. If there was less uncertainty right now, I would maybe consider scouring the web for a GTS.


A GTS is a strong second for me. Drives better, looks better, but it doesn't hit me in the feels like the RT/10 does. I adore both.

My problem is that I can't think of a four-seater with as much performance, value, and nostalgia value as the Viper. My wife would prefer I keep fun vehicles to being family-fun machines. Anyway, you should buy a Viper and post videos. haha


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

x(why)z said:


> A GTS is a strong second for me. Drives better, looks better, but it doesn't hit me in the feels like the RT/10 does. I adore both.
> 
> My problem is that I can't think of a four-seater with as much performance, value, and nostalgia value as the Viper. My wife would prefer I keep fun vehicles to being family-fun machines. Anyway, you should buy a Viper and post videos. haha


LOL. My Scat Pack hasn't left the driveway for a month.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I visited the Viper factory twice, once in '99, once in '00. It was amazing to see those cars get hand built...interestingly right alongside the Prowler. On the tours they also pointed out all the parts that came from other vehicles. My favorite was seeing the Grand Cherokee (ZJ) steering wheel. Same wheel, two very different applications. Anyway it's sad that factory has since been closed and turned into a Museum of sorts. Apparently the warehouse next to the assembly line where all completed vehicles were temporarily stored before shipment now houses the collection formerly kept @ the Walter P Chrysler museum. Odd but there you go.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-mercedes-benz-e63-amg-wagon-2/










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-volvo-v70r-15/










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-lancia-delta-integrale-9/










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-honda-s2000-61/


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-lancia-delta-integrale-9/


That's the first BaT car I've ever seen photographed in the rain. Awesome to see someone recognize that water is not a death knell. And very fitting for this car. :thumbup:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Love the eBay pedals on the Lancia. :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> He bought from me for $6k, I stated this in the comments on the auction. Was it a d!ck move? Likely.


Not a dick move at all. Upvoting your comment on the auction. Screw flippers.:thumbdown:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Catching up with emails again. Two days left on this Euro '82 745i with only 15K miles. No reserve, currently at $16K.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-75K mile 1990 420SEL, two days left:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Euro '93 M5, 87K miles:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

People who actually know their BMWs and aren't just faking it like me, by all means school me here: I didn't know that BMW went to the numbered series as early as 1975. My dad had a '73 Bavaria (a North American exclusive, of course), and I thought it was a little bit later than '75 that the Bavaria was replaced (again, on the left side of the pond) by the 5. Or was '75 the first year? Anyway, behold this Euro 1975 BMW 520i, manual transmission, with a mere _13,000 kilometers_, or about _8000 miles_ on the odometer:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow, that's nice. But BMW THE Ultimate DRIVING machine, no ? Why in the hell buy one and then don't drive it, I just don't get it.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

looks like Monday 11-May was another day of server problems for BaT. not sure how many auctions it affected, but I saw a mk4 R32 was extended 24 hours. 

a similar issue happened during the end of my auction and they extended it a few hours.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> People who actually know their BMWs and aren't just faking it like me, by all means school me here: I didn't know that BMW went to the numbered series as early as 1975. My dad had a '73 Bavaria (a North American exclusive, of course), and I thought it was a little bit later than '75 that the Bavaria was replaced (again, on the left side of the pond) by the 5. Or was '75 the first year? Anyway, behold this Euro 1975 BMW 520i, manual transmission, with a mere _13,000 kilometers_, or about _8000 miles_ on the odometer:


Although only a handful of inches shorter than E12, the Bavaria was a class up, more lux (future 7 series).


The E12 series was the replacement for the New Class sedans and became the first to use the modern nomenclature in '72.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> He bought from me for $6k, I stated this in the comments on the auction.


Finished today at $6200

After fees that guy probably lost a few bucks. Way it goes.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

turbo_nine said:


> Finished today at $6200
> 
> After fees that guy probably lost a few bucks. Way it goes.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

I'd say so, had to pay the tax (9.98% here) on $6k purchase, plus title and license transfer, also the late title transfer ($25/day) for however many days he took since I filed the report of sale sale day at full price and he wanted to not write in date and price on the title, BAT fee on top. Hopefully lesson learned to this dude, the streets are watching! My comments on the auction aren't making past to mods, but it has been sitting outside uncovered, in the pollen and rain, for the past 3 weeks at the storage facility in the pictures, just drove by today to verify. Sucks since this car made it 3 decades without this type of care. Screw this guy, some of us car about cars more than we do people, and it shows.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

chucchinchilla said:


> I visited the Viper factory twice, once in '99, once in '00. It was amazing to see those cars get hand built...interestingly right alongside the Prowler. On the tours they also pointed out all the parts that came from other vehicles. My favorite was seeing the Grand Cherokee (ZJ) steering wheel. Same wheel, two very different applications. Anyway it's sad that factory has since been closed and turned into a Museum of sorts. Apparently the warehouse next to the assembly line where all completed vehicles were temporarily stored before shipment now houses the collection formerly kept @ the Walter P Chrysler museum. Odd but there you go.


I always wanted to go to the Viper factory. The corny ass TV show was filmed in Calgary where I grew up. I remember seeing the TV car downtown on set a handful of times and was smitten. The Viper will always be my favourite car. I may put my e36 up for sale when I'm done getting it factory fresh just to get a chunk of change together to buy what I really want.



TJSwoboda said:


> Euro '93 M5, 87K miles:


I'd do bad things for this.



TJSwoboda said:


> People who actually know their BMWs and aren't just faking it like me, by all means school me here: I didn't know that BMW went to the numbered series as early as 1975. My dad had a '73 Bavaria (a North American exclusive, of course), and I thought it was a little bit later than '75 that the Bavaria was replaced (again, on the left side of the pond) by the 5. Or was '75 the first year? Anyway, behold this Euro 1975 BMW 520i, manual transmission, with a mere _13,000 kilometers_, or about _8000 miles_ on the odometer:


This, too. That would be such a great fourth car. After a decent family hauler, something fast, and something impractical that is.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

turbo_nine said:


> Finished today at $6200
> 
> After fees that guy probably lost a few bucks. Way it goes.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

turbo_nine said:


> Finished today at $6200
> 
> After fees that guy probably lost a few bucks. Way it goes.


Assuming he doesn't have a dealer's license, he would potentially have paid 6.5% in sales tax to the state of Washington, plus registration fees. And $99 to list on BaT. Photo costs? If we're lucky, he lost at least a couple hundred bucks for his effort.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> Euro '93 M5, 87K miles:


Holy mother of god.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

turbo_nine said:


> Finished today at $6200
> 
> After fees that guy probably lost a few bucks. Way it goes.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> I'd say so, had to pay the tax (9.98% here) on $6k purchase, plus title and license transfer, also the late title transfer ($25/day) for however many days he took since I filed the report of sale sale day at full price and he wanted to not write in date and price on the title, BAT fee on top. Hopefully lesson learned to this dude, the streets are watching! My comments on the auction aren't making past to mods, but it has been sitting outside uncovered, in the pollen and rain, for the past 3 weeks at the storage facility in the pictures, just drove by today to verify. Sucks since this car made it 3 decades without this type of care. Screw this guy, some of us car about cars more than we do people, and it shows.


That sucks. Makes me glad most of the cars I have sold that I cared about have gone far enough away that I haven't seen them again. Glad he got what he had coming. Hopefully the new owner will take care of it.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-325i-78/


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That E12...ooof!  I'll hold out for a Mk2 Granada though.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-325i-78/


That garage is amazing


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

That e30:vert is definitely a looker, but all of those damage claims would have me concerned. I’d want that car inspected thoroughly.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I want way too many things.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-alpina-b10-biturbo-4/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'87 420SEL, 53K miles, no reserve:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2011 BMW 550i, manual, 77K miles:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

High mileage, transmission has been replaced, bidding is already at $27.5K after one day, but it's an E30 M3 so let us genuflect accordingly.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

x(why)z said:


> I want way too many things.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-alpina-b10-biturbo-4/


Hnnng.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

x(why)z said:


> I want way too many things.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-alpina-b10-biturbo-4/


If the Biturbo is a bit pricey for you, I know of a Blue 1990 B10 3.5 for sale...

:beer:
G


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

D_B_Jetta said:


> If the Biturbo is a bit pricey for you, I know of a Blue 1990 B10 3.5 for sale...
> 
> :beer:
> G


I'd be lying if I said I wasn't curious...


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

x(why)z said:


> I'd be lying if I said I wasn't curious...


Lol

PM’d

:beer:
G


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

1988 Scirocco


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

$2500 and it doesn't look like the reserve has been met. Are there serious hardcore Scirocco lovers out there who would pay that much for such a rough looking older car? This pic in particular makes me doubt a restoration is worth it:


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Is that indicative of anything? I look at that ding and can't even figure how it happened.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

looks like something fell on it there is a chip/scratch on the rear glass perfectly inline with it. 

Like it was in a garage and a shelf collapsed or a ladder fell against it.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

V8, 6 speed manual, convertible, and red!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-audi-rs4-48/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

The creases in the pillars are on both sides and could suggest structural issues. The dent in the front fender and poorly fitting front bumper just make it look sketchy AF. IMO, of course...


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Seabird said:


> The creases in the pillars are on both sides and could suggest structural issues.


The listing notes drivers only and I only saw (skimming quickly) the driverside creases.

What pillar creases are on the passenger side suggesting a structural issue?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

chris86vw said:


> The listing notes drivers only and I only saw (skimming quickly) the driverside creases.
> 
> What pillar creases are on the passenger side suggesting a structural issue?


I misread/misunderstood, and this might be a typo... "The seller notes creases on the driver-side pillars"...

I saw the plural and mistook it for both sides. It might be both the A and B pillar, or the "s" was a typo.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seabird said:


> $2500 and it doesn't look like the reserve has been met. Are there serious hardcore Scirocco lovers out there who would pay that much for such a rough looking older car? This pic in particular makes me doubt a restoration is worth it:


I agree it does look like it needs quite a bit compared to most BaT offerings, but depending on what the reserve is set at I don't see an issue with that. How do you know when the reserve is met? It looks like this has 7 days to go.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> I agree it does look like it needs quite a bit compared to most BaT offerings, but depending on what the reserve is set at I don't see an issue with that. How do you know when the reserve is met? It looks like this has 7 days to go.


Good question. I just read their FAQ and they don't announce when a reserve has been met. They said it would lead to "bidding games". I don't know what that means to them. For some reason I had it in my head that it would state "reserve met" when that status changed. Maybe I'm thinking of eBay.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seabird said:


> The creases in the pillars are on both sides and could suggest structural issues. The dent in the front fender and poorly fitting front bumper just make it look sketchy AF. IMO, of course...





Seller said:


> I KNOW I’m going to get misty eyed watching it pull away but I hope someone that loves these as much as I do wins it.


Gotta love it when sellers make emotionnal claims in these FS ads. :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Gotta love it when sellers make emotionnal claims in these FS ads. :facepalm: :laugh:


This cracks me up too. BaT does encourage you to be "engaging and positive," so no doubt that for some people cheese-ball is how it comes out. 

My BMW wagon auction closes mid afternoon today. This is the first car I've listed on BaT and it's been a well managed experience so far. Looking forward to that final hour!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-bmw-3-series-14/


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

dan of montana said:


> This cracks me up too. BaT does encourage you to be "engaging and positive," so no doubt that for some people cheese-ball is how it comes out.
> 
> My BMW wagon auction closes mid afternoon today. This is the first car I've listed on BaT and it's been a well managed experience so far. Looking forward to that final hour!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-bmw-3-series-14/



That's a nice spec, sounds better than I imagined too! GLWA :thumbup:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Gotta love it when sellers make emotionnal claims in these FS ads. :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Most dealers don't even have these yet. :laugh:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2020-porsche-718-cayman-gt4/


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

Harv said:


> Most dealers don't even have these yet. :laugh:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2020-porsche-718-cayman-gt4/


This is the first newer Porsche that has me fired up in a long time. They really nailed this.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Seabird said:


> Good question. I just read their FAQ and they don't announce when a reserve has been met. They said it would lead to "bidding games". I don't know what that means to them. For some reason I had it in my head that it would state "reserve met" when that status changed. Maybe I'm thinking of eBay.


BAT used to tell you whether/when reserve was met and then changed their policy to the above. It was not that long ago, certainly within the past year I’d say.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

thegave said:


> BAT used to tell you whether/when reserve was met and then changed their policy to the above. It was not that long ago, certainly within the past year I’d say.


I can't remember Bring a Trailer ever indicating a reserve was met except at the close of the auction. Sometimes the seller would say in the comments that the reserve was met, but that was it.

I'm unsure what the trouble was with eBay disclosing the reserve was met. A few years ago I did run a reserve auction for my motorcycle and had to re-run it a couple times due to bots making the highest bid. Finally it worked when I barred 0-feedback bidders. I have to guess the bots are trying to find the reserve amount -- but to what end, I couldn't understand.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I suspect it's because the reserve is usually < the "buy it now" price, and they're looking to make a side offer as close to reserve as possible?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

dan of montana said:


> This cracks me up too. BaT does encourage you to be "engaging and positive," so no doubt that for some people cheese-ball is how it comes out.
> 
> My BMW wagon auction closes mid afternoon today. This is the first car I've listed on BaT and it's been a well managed experience so far. Looking forward to that final hour!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-bmw-3-series-14/


Sold for over $21k which seems pretty fair. Nice wagon!


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Sold for over $21k which seems pretty fair. Nice wagon!


Thanks! I was hoping for a little more, but am a-ok with the outcome. That is the gamble with an auction. 

BaT is a trip, I had ONE guy come in and throw a bunch of shade on the car - it shouldn't have staggered wheels, it looks like it has been resprayed, etc.... Oh well, on to the next car (whatever that may be).


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

dan of montana said:


> Thanks! I was hoping for a little more, but am a-ok with the outcome. That is the gamble with an auction.
> 
> BaT is a trip, I had ONE guy come in and throw a bunch of shade on the car - it shouldn't have staggered wheels, it looks like it has been resprayed, etc.... Oh well, on to the next car (whatever that may be).


Congrats on the sale. :thumbup:

I have no idea what the book value is on the car, but seems like a decent sale.

On to the next!


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Saw this one added due to me stalking Rennlist:
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2020-porsche-718-cayman-gt4/









New 718 GT4 stripper ($109k MSRP) being sold after 300 miles.
Owner didn't like the sound as much, and has plenty of other vehicles.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

4 speed manual
428
wagon
1-of-1 powertrain
jump seats
Magic Doorgate!?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-ford-country-squire/


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

StressStrain said:


> 4 speed manual
> 428
> wagon
> 1-of-1 powertrain
> ...


I would never pay what that's going to fetch, but that's really cool. The original owner was the ultimate 60s TCLer :laugh:


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

That thing needs an ICON derelict style build.

Body remains 100% as it is. In this case obviously drivetrain needs to stay since that is part of the value but tidy up the engine bay. Then throw it on a modern designed frame/suspension/brakes 

Restore all the dash, switches, knobs but keep the original stuff.. redo carpet, door cards, headliner, seats all so they look as close to stock as possible but are brand new.


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

I lost it at 



> May 19 at 8:17 PM
> kpflyn
> Well, that was an exciting 2 minutes.
> 
> ...





iliveoncaffiene said:


> Saw this one added due to me stalking Rennlist:
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2020-porsche-718-cayman-gt4/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Saw this one added due to me stalking Rennlist:
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2020-porsche-718-cayman-gt4/
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't have the black painted callipers, I'm out.

I'm not sure I buy the "I don't like the sound" excuse, that's pretty much the flimsiest reason for selling a brand new car I've ever heard. It doesn't sound like these are hard to get at all. I hope the "GT car" bubble has burst and anyone with the $ can just buy one without any drama going forward. As such I'd need a pretty substantial discount to buy a second hand car speced to someone else's taste.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Not silver, and the turbo 996 didn't have any IMS issues, correct?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-porsche-911-turbo-89/

*24k-Mile 2001 Porsche 911 Turbo 6-Speed*
Current Bid: $35,000 Ends In: 7:23:07	


(I do not like those wheels :thumbdown: )


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

No IMS issues on the Mezger engines. They seem pretty bomb proof, still would be an expensive car to keep running though I'd imagine.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Those wheels are seriously awful. No IMS to worry about, but you do have to worry about coolant lines if they have not already been welded or pinned.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

KrisA said:


> I'm not sure I buy the "I don't like the sound" excuse, that's pretty much the flimsiest reason for selling a brand new car I've ever heard. It doesn't sound like these are hard to get at all. I hope the "GT car" bubble has burst and anyone with the $ can just buy one without any drama going forward. As such I'd need a pretty substantial discount to buy a second hand car speced to someone else's taste.


The GT4 is selling at pure MSRP all the way, but at least currently, it's not easy to get. COVID-19 hit shortly after they started production for US models and as such only a handful (have to guess something like under 500?) are in the US/CA currently, and production on them is backed up. Of those cars that made it before the factory shutdown, a number of them became available due to buyers backing out (one of which I bought  )
Altogether, I do think you're right that they're not that difficult to get right now if you're willing to wait. But - at least currently - I think it's not a bad time to try and sell it for those who don't want to wait (and want a discount)


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Excellent spec, excellent condition, excellent history. Definitely the V70R to buy if you were into that thing. Current bid is $14K and there's 2h left.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-volvo-v70-r-16/


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> Excellent spec, excellent condition, excellent history. Definitely the V70R to buy if you were into that thing. Current bid is $14K and there's 2h left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Space baaaalllllll


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

For anyone interested in going 200mph.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-plymouth-superbird-tribute/


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> For anyone interested in going 200mph.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-plymouth-superbird-tribute/


Saw this:


> The car was featured in the January 2019 issue of Mopar Muscle magazine, and the article claims an engine output of over 700 horsepower.


Looked at the stock tires... and just laughed. That would take a special kind of crazy to use all of the throttle on that


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Any of you guys ever tried to sell wheels on BaT or know what their parameters are for acceptance? Thinking about selling on the Schmidts I bought right before the corona hit but don't want to deal with CL and I am not on FB. 










Would these be "special" enough?


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> Excellent spec, excellent condition, excellent history. Definitely the V70R to buy if you were into that thing. Current bid is $14K and there's 2h left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is only missing the Atacama leather. The car is beautiful!


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleJB said:


> Any of you guys ever tried to sell wheels on BaT or know what their parameters are for acceptance? Thinking about selling on the Schmidts I bought right before the corona hit but don't want to deal with CL and I am not on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GODDDDAMMMMMMIT.
This is the wheel setup I have been dreaming of for my e30, but need 5x120.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

westopher said:


> GODDDDAMMMMMMIT.
> This is the wheel setup I have been dreaming of for my e30, but need 5x120.


Bummer! That would have made it easy.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> For anyone interested in going 200mph.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-plymouth-superbird-tribute/


In 2020 I think I can find much safer ways to hit 200MPH with four wheels on the ground...

Though none would probably be as exhilarating.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Do you prefer style over substance? Well I've got a car for you! 

Just a few hours left to bid on our 190SL. Joking aside, this is actually a truly great 190 that was restored to a very high level and it also _works. _Someone spend all the money making this car right and it shows, especially when you put in on a lift and look underneath. It's kind of amazing how good it is. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-mercedes-benz-190sl-7/


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Oh Wow!*



iliveoncaffiene said:


> Saw this one added due to me stalking Rennlist:
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2020-porsche-718-cayman-gt4/
> 
> 
> ...


Hot damn, my eyeballs just love that blue Porsche. So sweet!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-mercedes-benz-190sl-7/


Damn. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> In 2020 I think I can find much safer ways to hit 200MPH with four wheels on the ground...
> 
> Though none would probably be as exhilarating.


Audi RS6?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Sporin said:


> Not silver, and the turbo 996 didn't have any IMS issues, correct?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-porsche-911-turbo-89/
> 
> ...



Some major maintenance was done on that one, Meger cars are very reliable however they are getting to a point later in life when it is time to pay the piper with gaskets/hoses ect. Some cars had issues in the early cars with lifters requiring tear downs. Clutch accumilators are now ~$600 in parts to replace and they are a consumable depending how much or little you drive. Driving these cars more generally has less issues than the cars that are only taken out on sunny weekend days. 

01 and early 02's had issues with gear box detents because of poor shimming of the main shaft. This results in the 2nd gear syncro being destroyed and the cars will pop out of gear under decel load. If this happens figure $6-10k to go through the box let alone anything else you end up with going in there. 

They make fantastic sounds and are wonderful cars but with age comes cost as well as finding someone to work on them that knows what they are doing. While these are 20 year old supercars, they can be maintained in your own garage with a good selection of tools and plenty of time on your hands. Power is addicting with them and often ends up going down the rabbit hole until either your 401k has been wiped out or you cry mercy. 

No IMS to worry about on the Mezger motor, however the following are major issues:

Front Differential bearings
Coolant fittings leaking or blowing out $,$$$
Damaged radiators $1600-2400 to replace all 3
Coolant hoses are aged and there are a **** load of them $$$ and can be hard to get some times due to stock in the USA. Most come from Germany so figure a couple weeks at this juncture to a month. 
2nd Gear syncro wear & pop out $,$$$-$$,$$$
Pinnion bearing wear $,$$$-$$,$$$
Seized wastegates on turbos / leaking turbos $$$$
Vacuum leaks/IC leaks $$$-$$$$
Lifter failures $$,$$$
Worn suspension items can get pricey if catching up on neglected maintenance $$$-$,$$$
Interior rattles
Spoiler hydraulic failure $1500-2500 to fix. 

Keeping $3-7k for upkeep or a major repair on hand is plenty to stay ahead on these cars. Turbos eat tires, figure 8-12k max for a set of tires, more so if you are heavy with the throttle and dont have a perfectly set up suspension. 

Mods are anything you can imagine with most Cup/RSR parts able to be swapped over as well as much later items from GT2/3/RS cars. Power can easily get into the 600whp range without going to crazy, however over that is when things start getting really expensive, if you want 700-850whp then figure head bolts and taking the motor all the way down. This will run $25k in parts easy and thousands in labor, it is easy to throw six figures at these car in going for 1000whp and they will do it, but be warned.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Any of you guys ever tried to sell wheels on BaT or know what their parameters are for acceptance? Thinking about selling on the Schmidts I bought right before the corona hit but don't want to deal with CL and I am not on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it but who knows unless you try


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Any of you guys ever tried to sell wheels on BaT or know what their parameters are for acceptance? Thinking about selling on the Schmidts I bought right before the corona hit but don't want to deal with CL and I am not on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you'll have better luck if you can find a MK3 guy to post them for you in some MK3 FB groups (assuming they're 4x100 VW fitment). Moderlines usually move fast since they're timeless on those cars :thumbup:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-19K mile E39 M5:










I don't like the angles of the exterior shots (and getting in the backseat of an executive sized sedan for a cockpit shot is, as always, a real ballbuster for some), so you'll just have to click the link.  This car should fetch a pretty penny.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Brace yourself for the price on this one. Holy mother. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-toyota-land-cruiser-fj62-40/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

aar0n. said:


> I think you'll have better luck if you can find a MK3 guy to post them for you in some MK3 FB groups (assuming they're 4x100 VW fitment). Moderlines usually move fast since they're timeless on those cars :thumbup:


They are. Good call maybe I will give that a shot. Thanks.


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

Harv said:


> Brace yourself for the price on this one. Holy mother. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-toyota-land-cruiser-fj62-40/


Yikes. Interesting that it sold for $55k back in 2017.


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

TJSwoboda said:


> Sub-19K mile E39 M5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I was in a better spot to buy a spare car. I need to own an e39 M5 before I die and the value on those is increasing everyday. And, wow, is that one sure a fine looking example.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

stealthboost said:


> Yikes. Interesting that it sold for $55k back in 2017.


80k with four days left? Why?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Taco1933 said:


> I wish I was in a better spot to buy a spare car. I need to own an e39 M5 before I die and the value on those is increasing everyday. And, wow, is that one sure a fine looking example.


It’s a beauty, for sure. What do you think this one goes for? $40k?, 60k? I’d sure be curious what the original owner sold it for earlier this year!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Not normally my style, but do want

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-mercedes-benz-250se-5/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Chiropractor JW said:


> 80k with four days left? Why?


Yeah, I don’t get it. FJ60 & 62 values are certainly rising but nothing less that a nuts and bots resto is worth those numbers imo. 

Looking through the comments it seems this is just bouncing from collector to collector.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sporin said:


> Looking through the comments it seems this is just bouncing from collector to collector.


Honestly this seems to be the case with half the cars on BaT, they are just people or dealers trying to do quick flips on cars.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Harv said:


> Brace yourself for the price on this one. Holy mother. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-toyota-land-cruiser-fj62-40/


I looked through the photos, and could not find a Porsche badge anywhere. I am at a loss for why this is so valuable. Is somebody really planning to go off-roading in an $80,000+ truck? 

:beer:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Sporin said:


> Yeah, I don’t get it. FJ60 & 62 values are certainly rising but nothing less that a nuts and bots resto is worth those numbers imo.
> 
> Looking through the comments it seems this is just bouncing from collector to collector.


The first two bidders have bid and never won on about 400 different vehicles. Are these simply there to drive up the price?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Taco1933 said:


> I wish I was in a better spot to buy a spare car. I need to own an e39 M5 before I die and the value on those is increasing everyday. And, wow, is that one sure a fine looking example.


As much as I loved mine, I could never own a MY 2000 one; the refresh took it to a whole new level IMO. Walking up to it and getting in was always enjoyable and it's because of the upgraded lights and interior.

Fortunately there are still plenty around. Good luck!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

robr2 said:


> The first two bidders have bid and never won on about 400 different vehicles. Are these simply there to drive up the price?


Interesting. I also noticed the last guy to sell it is on there really hyping it up. Is it the same group of collectors all shadow bidding and hyping each other‘s sales up to drive up values?

Certainly possible. 



Alpinweiss2 said:


> I looked through the photos, and could not find a Porsche badge anywhere. I am at a loss for why this is so valuable. Is somebody really planning to go off-roading in an $80,000+ truck?
> 
> :beer:


No, it’s going into a collection to be driven to the ice cream shop on occasion. 

The values are up on these, like most classic 4x4s. But you can buy a pretty nice one for around 20 grand now. And a decent driving off roader for even less than that.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> Not normally my style, but do want
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-mercedes-benz-250se-5/


 I like the look on the coupes, but the prices are way higher than the sedans. I've always preferred sedans for the ease of entry in a parking lot or garage, but you don't park that in a lot.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Taco1933 said:


> I wish I was in a better spot to buy a spare car. I need to own an e39 M5 before I die and the value on those is increasing everyday. And, wow, is that one sure a fine looking example.


Here's another one with more miles, but still under 100K, that won't go for nearly as much. No reserve.

...And another with 64K miles.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Here we have the dawn of the E39, the closest you could get to an M5 at the time: A '97 540i 6-speed with only 32K miles:


















Also has an aftermarket head unit with a backup camera.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I looked through the photos, and could not find a Porsche badge anywhere. I am at a loss for why this is so valuable. Is somebody really planning to go off-roading in an $80,000+ truck?
> 
> :beer:


The kids who grew up riding in the back of these have a lot of money to spend. Just like their parents did. It's not so weird.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Paging Iroczgirl, it's another one of the dawn of the 5 Series itself: A '76 530 with a four speed manual:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

And finally, for those who want an E39 but recently had a judge look at your ticket, nod, look up, snap back down at the ticket, and say "That is ENTIRELY too fast!"  ...For you BaT has this 2001 525i M-Sport with a five speed manual:


















Edit: I just noticed in the notes that this car was purchased in Italy, and then the climate controls in the interior shot above. I would have _killed_ for that set of climate controls in my E39 540/6. Simple knobs that give you the fan speed you want right away, rather than repeatedly tapping a button to get it there.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

I was looking at that 525, I love the color combo. Sadly, I need to get rid of cars, not buy one.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> Not normally my style, but do want
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-mercedes-benz-250se-5/


My new neighbor down the street has one of these (but I think a 220?). I've seen glimpses in their garage since they moved in last fall but yesterday he pulled it out of storage. It is a burgundy convertible with a tan top and is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm surprised that the Scirocco didn't sell. 
I do wonder what the reserve was, but I can't see any reason that it would sell for as much as I'm assuming the owner was expecting given the vehicles condition.

Shame

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-4/


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

Agreed. That car was in great shape....from 25 feet away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well that black benz went for 50k


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-chevrolet-corvette-fuelie-4-speed/


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

StressStrain said:


> 4 speed manual
> 428
> wagon
> 1-of-1 powertrain
> ...


I love that wagon but would have never guessed it would go for that much


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

01tj said:


> I love that wagon but would have never guessed it would go for that much


The back seats are awesome!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

01tj said:


> I love that wagon but would have never guessed it would go for that much


I don't get it either. OK 428 4-speed, that's cool, but it's still a rusty eyesore. $50k? I wouldn't pay $50k if it was frame off restored.

Starting to feel like BaT is just turning into another largely unrelatable bougie whatever like Barrett Jackson and everything else.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> I don't get it either. OK 428 4-speed, that's cool, but it's still a rusty eyesore. $50k? I wouldn't pay $50k if it was frame off restored.
> 
> Starting to feel like BaT is just turning into another largely unrelatable bougie whatever like Barrett Jackson and everything else.


It's been that way for a while. OTOH, it is a one of one and has a good story.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

01tj said:


> I love that wagon but would have never guessed it would go for that much


It was also stupid-expensive new: Five grand in 1967. 

Edit: (runs inflation calculator) Well okay, still less than $40K in today's money. Still seems expensive for what cars went for back then...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Just Another Sweater said:


> It's been that way for a while. OTOH, it is a one of one and has a good story.


And it has youtube "fame".


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just Another Sweater said:


> It's been that way for a while. OTOH, it is a one of one and has a good story.


Yeah I mean I agree it's neat from that perspective and a good fit for BaT, but the transaction price just goes to show how unrelateable some of the transactions are. That and half the postings are just flips, which sort of cheapens the hobby.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> Here we have the dawn of the E39, the closest you could get to an M5 at the time: A '97 540i 6-speed with only 32K miles:


Here's another '97 540/6 on the opposite side of the country, with 52K miles on the clock:




















> The Carfax report shows damage incidents in 1998, 2001, and 2002, though no further details are provided. The selling dealer notes evidence of paintwork on the passenger side front fender and door, and has provided paint meter readings in the gallery.


This can't possibly end badly.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Harv said:


> Brace yourself for the price on this one. Holy mother. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-toyota-land-cruiser-fj62-40/


Ah, that takes me back to high school, a friend had one. His wasnt nearly as nice but people would offer to buy it all the time.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

33.33333333% fewer pedals, but 50% more cylinders under the hood: It's a 2006 BMW 760Li with only 31K miles, no reserve.


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

KrisA said:


> Doesn't have the black painted callipers, I'm out.
> 
> I'm not sure I buy the "I don't like the sound" excuse, that's pretty much the flimsiest reason for selling a brand new car I've ever heard. It doesn't sound like these are hard to get at all. I hope the "GT car" bubble has burst and anyone with the $ can just buy one without any drama going forward. As such I'd need a pretty substantial discount to buy a second hand car speced to someone else's taste.


Surprised it sold for $110,000.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> 33.33333333% fewer pedals, but 50% more cylinders under the hood: It's a 2006 BMW 760Li with only 31K miles, no reserve.


My Oma's 2008 750Li has 13,000 miles on it.

I feel like it's worthless, but maybe not.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Seems like a decent deal at $22k, but I also have zero knowledge on the Alpine market

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-renault-alpine-gta/


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> My Oma's 2008 750Li has 13,000 miles on it.
> 
> I feel like it's worthless, but maybe not.


No, you were right. Its not worth much.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Smooremin said:


> No, you were right. Its not worth much.


I mean if you didn't actually need to depend on it, it could be fun to pick up one of these for a song and just putter around here and there for a year and dump it? There's always a hoodrat market for supersedans of yesterday

EDIT: just realized that purple 760 was $223k (Canadian, but still), oof. I also see that the $5800 invoice shows an odometer value of 49k miles, not 31k miles...

Double edit: it reminds me of:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> No, you were right. Its not worth much.


Yeah, I forgot the 760 has the V12.

I guess I'll just drive it until it something expensive (everything) breaks on it, and then leave it on the side of the road.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

stealthboost said:


> Surprised it sold for $110,000.


I don't get it, that's more than it cost brand new a month ago, especially after fees and taxes etc. 

Talk about world's luckiest seller I guess. Yeah GT4s are sort of hard to come by, but you can still get a new one. I'd need to see a pretty large discount to buy someone else's mistake that isn't to my spec. With Porsche's extensive options, I doubt this would be a perfect spec for anyone but the original buyer.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

masa8888 said:


> Seems like a decent deal at $22k, but I also have zero knowledge on the Alpine market
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-renault-alpine-gta/


Wow. That is an all-time dream car of mine. I'm for sure watching this one.

Edit: SOLD and I missed it. I may have bought that if I had seen it. ****


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

TJSwoboda said:


> 33.33333333% fewer pedals, but 50% more cylinders under the hood: It's a 2006 BMW 760Li with only 31K miles, no reserve.


That's a fantastic color. It's funny how the de-Bangle-ized version still looks like a modern car if it was released today. The interior is where it becomes dated. It's probably an awesome highway cruiser.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

x(why)z said:


> Wow. That is an all-time dream car of mine. I'm for sure watching this one.
> 
> Edit: SOLD and I missed it. I may have bought that if I had seen it. ****


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-96/


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm curious where that one ends up for the reason below. We will see how well or how poorly I bought this haha.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

TJSwoboda said:


> And finally, for those who want an E39 but recently had a judge look at your ticket, nod, look up, snap back down at the ticket, and say "That is ENTIRELY too fast!"  ...For you BaT has this 2001 525i M-Sport with a five speed manual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This just sold for $18,000.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> This just sold for $18,000.


Must have been the wheels


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-96/


Had one, great car and one of the best M rides ever.

Even with the work done at that many miles = hard pass at $36k with 15 hours to go.

Crazy how BaT is seeing such high numbers on questionable purchases. That wagon was silly at $50k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Crazy

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-ford-mustang-boss-429-2/


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

A common theme in this thread is 'OMG I can't believe how expensive' and 'BaT tax'. Clearly there are some high sale prices.

But let's turn this around:

Can anyone find an example of a BaT car sold BELOW market? Does this unicorn exist?


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

This car seems to have went for a few thousand less than people expected:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-lotus-elise-67/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-saturn-sky-12/

Oh, look... A mediocre rebadged Opel roadster from a defunct GM division. Whatev... Huh?











Wait! What is that red stuff poking out under there?










Oh yes, girl! YES! UNGGGGG!!!









/spent


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Seabird said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-saturn-sky-12/
> 
> Oh, look... A mediocre rebadged Opel roadster from a defunct GM division. Whatev... Huh?


It was a Saturn well before it was an Opel, otherwise, yeah. 

I'd love a plain ol' Sky (especially a Redline), but with an LS swap? Aw hell yeah!


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> It was a Saturn well before it was an Opel, otherwise, yeah.
> 
> I'd love a plain ol' Sky (especially a Redline), but with an LS swap? Aw hell yeah!


I was just trying reflect the communal cynicism of TCL. I always liked the Skystice and briefly considered one before buying a new NB in 2006. But dealers weren't budging from the "market adjustments", and the Miata was still arguably the better car.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> It was a Saturn well before it was an Opel, otherwise, yeah.
> 
> I'd love a plain ol' Sky (especially a Redline), but with an LS swap? Aw hell yeah!


Yup would take one too, someone either just got one near me or broke it out for nice weather since I've seen one every other day.

Since I plan to flip the NA anyway I was thinking screw getting an NB maybe just spend a few bucks more and grab a sky


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> It was a Saturn well before it was an Opel, otherwise, yeah.
> 
> I'd love a plain ol' Sky (especially a Redline), but with an LS swap? Aw hell yeah!


How about going high tech and load one up with batteries and an electric motor in the rear?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Seabird said:


> I was just trying reflect the communal cynicism of TCL. I always liked the Skystice and briefly considered one before buying a new NB in 2006. But dealers weren't budging from the "market adjustments", and the Miata was still arguably the better car.


It came out at a time when nobody thought that they could compete with the Miata, but it really did. The Miata defenders had to start arguing about trunk space and rear visibility with the top up, because they were otherwise on-par with one another. :laugh:



chris86vw said:


> Yup would take one too, someone either just got one near me or broke it out for nice weather since I've seen one every other day.
> 
> Since I plan to flip the NA anyway I was thinking screw getting an NB maybe just spend a few bucks more and grab a sky


They really do look good. I _like_ the Solstice, but it's a bit blobby for my taste. I love the crispness of the Sky design and I prefer its interior, too. Not that I'd kick a Solstice out of bed for eating crackers, mind you. I could drive one of those, too.  

...or an NA/NB. Come to think of it I'd be happy with an NC, and ecstatic for an ND! I'll stop this line of thought before I get to a Miata drivetrain in a Spitfire. :laugh:




spockcat said:


> How about going high tech and load one up with batteries and an electric motor in the rear?


Other than the cost, sure! Electric conversions are still so expensive, but some are really good, too.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I think the original GM twins were up on power and weight vs the NC at the time, which made for some dynamic differences. Overall, I agree that they were very competitive with the Mazda. And while I have never driven a GT/Redline version of either car, I suspect they were the ones to have.

This Mallet is something else entirely.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

USDM M3-powered wagon, looks like lots of fun and practical mixed together:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-325i-touring-2/


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> It was a Saturn well before it was an Opel, otherwise, yeah.
> 
> I'd love a plain ol' Sky (especially a Redline), but with an LS swap? Aw hell yeah!


Not really “well before” in that version, and either way it was Pontiac Solstice before it was either of those - at least in that version.

The “first” Opel GT predates all of them, back to the late 60’s.

Just sayin’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Good to see a listing from a familiar face

7-mile 2001 Ducati 996 from Sherpa23. Don't worry, he still has the F40 and was repaired perfectly after the accident.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Man, I totally get the allure of collecting motorbikes. Those older bikes are pure works of art.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Man, I totally get the allure of collecting motorbikes. Those older bikes are pure works of art.


A lot easier to display the art aspect of a bike in your living room too.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Harv said:


> Crazy
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-ford-mustang-boss-429-2/


$130k-$150k is my guess


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

KrisA said:


> This car seems to have went for a few thousand less than people expected:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-lotus-elise-67/


I'd call that right on the money for a branded title Elise.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

westopher said:


> I'm curious where that one ends up for the reason below. We will see how well or how poorly I bought this haha.


Ur the smartest guy in the world now.

lol @ $65k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

Seabird said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-saturn-sky-12/
> 
> Oh, look... A mediocre rebadged Opel roadster from a defunct GM division. Whatev... Huh?
> 
> ...


High bidder at the moment. Not often I get to bid on something actually close.

Would have to sell a couple of mine if I win it.

Can't wait for the last five minutes, will be bidding.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

cpermd said:


> High bidder at the moment. .


Hold my beer, BRB


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

cpermd said:


> High bidder at the moment. Not often I get to bid on something actually close.
> 
> Would have to sell a couple of mine if I win it.
> 
> Can't wait for the last five minutes, will be bidding.


Nice dude! Hope you get it.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

StressStrain said:


> A common theme in this thread is 'OMG I can't believe how expensive' and 'BaT tax'. Clearly there are some high sale prices.
> 
> But let's turn this around:
> 
> Can anyone find an example of a BaT car sold BELOW market? Does this unicorn exist?


Just to make this easier, a link to No Reserve auction results:

https://bringatrailer.com/auctions/results/?search=No Reserve#results-anchor


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

cpermd said:


> High bidder at the moment. Not often I get to bid on something actually close.
> 
> Would have to sell a couple of mine if I win it.
> 
> Can't wait for the last five minutes, will be bidding.


I hope you win and we get videos of smokey ass burnouts.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

turbo_nine said:


> Just to make this easier, a link to No Reserve auction results:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/auctions/results/?search=No Reserve#results-anchor


This Ferrari FF went for what appears to be a bit under market: 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-ferrari-ff-6/

Probably right at market after fees.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

cpermd said:


> High bidder at the moment. Not often I get to bid on something actually close.
> 
> Would have to sell a couple of mine if I win it.
> 
> Can't wait for the last five minutes, will be bidding.


6 more days to go... added to my watchlist so I can cheer you on in the last 5 minutes eace:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1974-bmw-2002

:heart:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Dude made like $4k on that E30 M3. Bought for $37k, put $24k into it in a year, and sold for $65k...I mean, is an E30 M3 with 160k miles a $65k car? I mean I guess the seller can't complain that he got all his money back on such a high mile car, but at the same time it sure seems like a waste of time for how much time and effort it took to sink $24k into it (even if just setting up appointments, dropping off/picking up, and writing checks) just to get a $4k return. I suspect he was expecting to cash in bigtime.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

s4buckeye said:


> Ur the smartest guy in the world now.
> 
> lol @ $65k
> 
> ...


LOL I'm feeling really good about it now. ME R INVESTMENTER

I was feeling a bit of buyers remorse just based on the timing of all the **** going on in the world, but I've wanted one my whole life. This makes me feel like I got in really well, and don't have to stress about it.



puma1552 said:


> Dude made like $4k on that E30 M3. Bought for $37k, put $24k into it in a year, and sold for $65k...I mean, is an E30 M3 with 160k miles a $65k car? I mean I guess the seller can't complain that he got all his money back on such a high mile car, but at the same time it sure seems like a waste of time for how much time and effort it took to sink $24k into it (even if just setting up appointments, dropping off/picking up, and writing checks) just to get a $4k return. I suspect he was expecting to cash in bigtime.


Were all those receipts his though? I was under the impression some of the money was spend by the PO. Either way, some people just want to own things for a bit, and then move on to the next to "add it to the list." Theres NO WAY anyone that knew what they were doing can have realistically thought it would have gotten even close to that. When it hit 50k I was flabbergasted it got that high, and I've literally been e30 m3 window shopping for nearly a decade.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> Dude made like $4k on that E30 M3. Bought for $37k, put $24k into it in a year, and sold for $65k...I mean, is an E30 M3 with 160k miles a $65k car? I mean I guess the seller can't complain that he got all his money back on such a high mile car, but at the same time it sure seems like a waste of time for how much time and effort it took to sink $24k into it (even if just setting up appointments, dropping off/picking up, and writing checks) just to get a $4k return. I suspect he was expecting to cash in bigtime.


This, big time. My time and headache is worth more than $4k for a year of that nonsense.

Also keep in mind that the buyer had to fork
over another $3250 to BaT and has to ship
that **** as well. That’s assuming he actually pays, which is no given.




westopher said:


> LOL I'm feeling really good about it now. ME R INVESTMENTER
> 
> I was feeling a bit of buyers remorse just based on the timing of all the **** going on in the world, but I've wanted one my whole life. This makes me feel like I got in really well, and don't have to stress about it.


That’s why what you paid for it is worth it, ‘cuz it was what you wanted all your life.

Same reason those high dollar 1960-1975 rides on Mecum, etc. go to those dudes now that couldn’t afford their dream cars in high school but can now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

StressStrain said:


> A common theme in this thread is 'OMG I can't believe how expensive' and 'BaT tax'. Clearly there are some high sale prices.
> 
> But let's turn this around:
> 
> Can anyone find an example of a BaT car sold BELOW market? Does this unicorn exist?


I see stuff everyday I think went under value. This G55 in BC is worth more than 27.4.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-mercedes-benz-g-4/


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Harv said:


> I see stuff everyday I think went under value. This G55 in BC is worth more than 27.4.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-mercedes-benz-g-4/


This was a steal. Wonder if it's importable. I remember some Mercedes models of this era could not be imported due to TPMS retrofit issues.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-porsche-911-turbo-cabriolet-4/


Bad ass ‘vert for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-chevrolet-corvette-34/

Low mileage original car with the wrong kind of transmission. 










Gotta love the side view. :heart:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

westopher said:


> Were all those receipts his though? I was under the impression some of the money was spend by the PO. Either way, some people just want to own things for a bit, and then move on to the next to "add it to the list." Theres NO WAY anyone that knew what they were doing can have realistically thought it would have gotten even close to that. When it hit 50k I was flabbergasted it got that high, and I've literally been e30 m3 window shopping for nearly a decade.


i think so, i just skimmed the ad and saw it sold last year (gee, another flip) and that there were $24k in receipts since 2019


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

westopher said:


> LOL I'm feeling really good about it now. ME R INVESTMENTER
> 
> I was feeling a bit of buyers remorse just based on the timing of all the **** going on in the world, but I've wanted one my whole life. This makes me feel like I got in really well, and don't have to stress about it.


If anything I'd be glad I bought one with all of this going on. This whole thing has got me thinking I need to start just enjoying life as much as I can and cross some things off the bucket list. I've actually been looking at Porsches. :laugh: 

Glad you got yours for a good price. I saw your pic in the "post your ride" thread and it is gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

cpermd said:


> High bidder at the moment. Not often I get to bid on something actually close.
> 
> Would have to sell a couple of mine if I win it.
> 
> Can't wait for the last five minutes, will be bidding.


When you just get a peek--I'm like, oh, must be an LS3 with painted covers? Very cool.

Next pic...LS7?!


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> I've actually been looking at Porsches. :laugh:


On the one hand, it's still just a car.

On the other hand, I can pretty much always get instant happiness just by scrolling to a picture of my car on my phone. :heart:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

cpermd said:


> High bidder at the moment. Not often I get to bid on something actually close.
> 
> Would have to sell a couple of mine if I win it.
> 
> Can't wait for the last five minutes, will be bidding.


Go gettem, Tiger! :beer:


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

Seabird said:


> Go gettem, Tiger! :beer:


In for the ride


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

cpermd said:


> High bidder at the moment. Not often I get to bid on something actually close.
> 
> Would have to sell a couple of mine if I win it.
> 
> Can't wait for the last five minutes, will be bidding.


I’m going to cross my fingers for you. 

Also because if you do win it, I need to see/hear you drive it :biggrin:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Civil unrest? How about an armored G63 with electric shock door handles? 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2015-mercedes-benz-g63-amg-alpine-armoring-level-b6/


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

What about flame throwers under the running boards?



Someone paid for all those modifications but only drove it 2,300 miles.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Harv said:


> Civil unrest? How about an armored G63 with electric shock door handles?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2015-mercedes-benz-g63-amg-alpine-armoring-level-b6/


And it holds a lot of groceries/gear/munitions.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Harv said:


> Civil unrest? How about an armored G63 with electric shock door handles?


Seems like a poor strategy to evade civil unrest in a vehicle famously driven by attention-seeking twits.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

turbo_nine said:


> Seems like a poor strategy to evade civil unrest in a vehicle famously driven by attention-seeking twits.


Agree 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

turbo_nine said:


> Seems like a poor strategy to evade civil unrest in a vehicle famously driven by attention-seeking twits.


Probably explains why it was hardly driven at all. Why would you drive around in something like this if you need this level of armor protection.

That and it probably get single digit MPG with all that added weight.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

bzcat said:


> Probably explains why it was hardly driven at all. Why would you drive around in something like this if you need this level of armor protection.
> 
> That and it probably get single digit MPG with all that added weight.



About the same as my plow truck for fuel economy...hell plow trucks might start showing up on BaT to make it easier to commute past protests. "Good for clearing 3' of snow or hundreds of protesters on the way to work"

Or one of these could be fun:

Bullet-Proof 2000 BMW 750iL Protection
https://bringatrailer.com/2012/01/03/bullet-proof-2000-bmw-750il-protection/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Twenty years ago, I was on a Civic Si mailing list on Onelist/(can't remember who bought out Onelist but they were bought out by...)Yahoo. I have the guy who started the list on Facebook, and he's been inactive for a while but just posted this 2000 Civic Si to me. It has 5600 miles (yes, fifty six hundred), and is bidding at $27,500 with two days left.  I never thought these cars would appreciate, even with low mileage.










The interior shots all suck.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2018-ferrari-488-spider-2/










Not sure if I love or hate this color... just doesn't seem to work. Maybe if the calipers were yellow for a little 'pop'?


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

It's a perfect color for that car IMO. The owner of TRS owns one in the same color.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

TJSwoboda said:


> Twenty years ago, I was on a Civic Si mailing list on Onelist/(can't remember who bought out Onelist but they were bought out by...)Yahoo. I have the guy who started the list on Facebook, and he's been inactive for a while but just posted this 2000 Civic Si to me. It has 5600 miles (yes, fifty six hundred), and is bidding at $27,500 with two days left.  I never thought these cars would appreciate, even with low mileage.
> 
> The interior shots all suck.


That's what I wanted for my first car when I was in high school thanks to Need for Speed Underground. I spent so many hours playing that game. Then Forza came out and I played that until NFS Underground 2 lol.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2018-ferrari-488-spider-2/
> 
> 
> Not sure if I love or hate this color... just doesn't seem to work. Maybe if the calipers were yellow for a little 'pop'?


Love the color but needs some contrast. Yellow calipers would help. Would also prefer a tan or brown interior.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

A little too much chrome, but overall I love it. '77s and '78s are probably my favorite.



















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-ford-bronco-4/


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

TJSwoboda said:


> Twenty years ago, I was on a Civic Si mailing list on Onelist/(can't remember who bought out Onelist but they were bought out by...)Yahoo. I have the guy who started the list on Facebook, and he's been inactive for a while but just posted this 2000 Civic Si to me. It has 5600 miles (yes, fifty six hundred), and is bidding at $27,500 with two days left.  I never thought these cars would appreciate, even with low mileage.
> 
> 
> The interior shots all suck.


He/she revved to ~6k on a cold engine? :facepalm:


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> T I never thought these cars would appreciate, even with low mileage.


All it takes is one person to think the car is worth the price---even if 98% of people think it's too expensive.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Elite_Deforce said:


> He/she revved to ~6k on a cold engine? :facepalm:


Not that I would do it, but the engine was running sufficiently long enough to lube the cylinder walls and there's no load on the engine.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> I never thought these cars would appreciate, even with low mileage


Why not? The 6th-gen Civic is the last of the golden era Hondas with double wishbone suspension all around and the legendary DOHC V-TEC B-series motor. It was highly sought after when new, sufferered high attrition rates and is now the prime age for mid-life crises purchase. It was always collectible and if history and laws of supply and demand are anything to go by, was always going to have appreciation potential. 

Considering the cost of inflation and holding costs, seller is still losing money at $27k. But as they say, try to find another one, it ain’t easy. It won’t be long before we see them sell for more but it will always fetch less than cars like S2K, CTR, ITR and NSX in comparable condition.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> All it takes is one person to think the car is worth the price---even if 98% of people think it's too expensive.


It takes two. The buyer and the seller. One other way they start to skyrocket is a bidding war during an auction, which still takes two, even if the seller doesn't know that's going to happen. I'm pretty convinced that's what happened to early VW Microbuses. They suddenly went from about $25k for a nice one to $80k or so. Some go for over $100k. Pickups, Panels, Kombis and even later models were carried upwards with them, too.

Edit: I re-read it and the "one _other_" person accounts for that. Never mind.  :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

It's an auction, right?

apro.bid/auction/item/1978-vw-scirocco-near-mint-condition-182010


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It's an auction, right?
> 
> apro.bid/auction/item/1978-vw-scirocco-near-mint-condition-182010


For as nice as the Scirocco is, the Mustang is hideous.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Scirocco better not sell cheap...or I'll forever regret not bidding on it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> That Scirocco better not sell cheap...or I'll forever regret not bidding on it.


This. :banghead:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

DonPatrizio said:


> That's what I wanted for my first car when I was in high school thanks to Need for Speed Underground. I spent so many hours playing that game. Then Forza came out and I played that until NFS Underground 2 lol.


I was finally ready to buy one in 2001, and they'd gone out of production. :banghead: Got a sub-10K mile used SVT Contour instead, after I saw on cars.com the ridiculous prices used Civic Sis were going for.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It's an auction, right?
> 
> apro.bid/auction/item/1978-vw-scirocco-near-mint-condition-182010



silly to pay big money for that Scirocco.
they didn’t get even close to worth it until ‘84


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> For as nice as the Scirocco is, the Mustang is hideous.


I would daily that around here. Just need to add some hydraulics and smaller wheels.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-gmc-jimmy-sierra-classic-4x4/

:heart:


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-gmc-jimmy-sierra-classic-4x4/
> 
> :heart:



That ride is mint and badass. Should fetch a good price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Whens the last time you've seen a FJ28?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1960-toyota-fj28-shortwheel-base-pick-up/


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

I like how they included the before pictures as well as the end result. With a vehicle this old I always question what it looked like before restoration.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Just Another Sweater said:


> I like how they included the before pictures as well as the end result. With a vehicle this old I always question what it looked like before restoration.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

I figured that people would just click the link. The floorboards look completely intact in the before pictures which is amazing.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Glad to see a proper Saab get some good love.

Sold for $21,900.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-saab-900-10/










1986 is my favorite year for these and was also glad to see people discussing that aspect in the commentary.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Someone is happy. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Bosch CIS FTW.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-ferrari-308-gtsi-quattrovalvole-16/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Although I prefer earlier Broncos, is the latest gen considered to be a generally good/desirable truck?

Prices are still reasonable (in my price range), and I do like the overall style

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-ford-bronco-15/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

masa8888 said:


> Although I prefer earlier Broncos, is the latest gen considered to be a generally good/desirable truck?


That's a killer car. :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> That's a killer car. :thumbup:


Would fit like a glove. :thumbup:


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

They are desirable if they’ve been sorted. And when the new body style comes out and they’re all 4/6 cylinders, they will become more desirable. The one above will probably finish near 20k.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

masa8888 said:


> Although I prefer earlier Broncos, is the latest gen considered to be a generally good/desirable truck?
> 
> Prices are still reasonable (in my price range), and I do like the overall style
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-ford-bronco-15/


I had one for three years out in Montana and loved it. Tons of space, very reliable, cheap parts available everywhere. 

I took the top off mine in the summer which was kind of a PITA, but was a lot of fun cruising around Montana. It was very capable offroad and mine had a 4" lift and 35's on it. We once drove it to the saddle of the Bridger Mountain range much to the surprise of hikers and dirt bikers. :laugh:










Values are going up on these. I think if you could buy right it would be a fun rig and a good investment. My plan was to have a rollbar added over the rear seat so it was safer when the top was removed. They also make canvas tops you can throw on which I had also planned on.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

BAT Record Price for a GTV6.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-alfa-romeo-gtv6-16/


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Would fit like a glove. :thumbup:


Perfect car to get away from it all. :thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Zinhead1 said:


> BAT Record Price for a GTV6.


Well deserved. That car looks mint. Most examples are rough. Restoring a #3 car to #1- would cost more than the sale price here. The Busso V6 is glorious. I’ve never loved the looks of this generation GTV6 but with the passage of time I’ve grown more accepting of it.


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

This GTV6 is in amazing condition, and it helped that it was a 1986. Fun cars to drive, for sure, even if I think that the earlier generation is more fun (and much prettier).


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

chucchinchilla said:


> That's a killer car. :thumbup:





LT1M21Stingray said:


> Would fit like a glove. :thumbup:





DonPatrizio said:


> Perfect car to get away from it all. :thumbup:


i bet someone would "kill" for one of this  :thumbup:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Would fit like a glove. :thumbup:


Is there something we must do if it doesn't?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Had a call yesterday from someone in OH asking about a car I once owned back around 1983. I didn’t ask how he found me. It was a car I didn’t own a long time. And I didn’t even know if I had a picture of it. Today I found some photos of it. 

The person said the car was a barn find sitting in an OH barn since 1989. He said it will be on BAT next week. 

1971 Porsche 914-6 in gold (a pretty rare color if I recall correctly). I think I paid about $10k for it back then. If it were still in this condition I wonder what it would be worth today. 




























I sold it because I was converting the silver 1973 914 to a 914-6.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-honda-civic-27/

50k!

Matt Moreman of Obsessed Garage lost to this @USAUSAUSA guy. Exciting Auction.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Had a call yesterday from someone in OH asking about a car I once owned back around 1983. I didn’t ask how he found me. It was a car I didn’t own a long time. And I didn’t even know if I had a picture of it. Today I found some photos of it.
> 
> The person said the car was a barn find sitting in an OH barn since 1989. He said it will be on BAT next week.
> 
> ...


Has the seller sent you any images? Are you tempted to bid? This is kinda neat, although, the seller tracking you down is a little spooky.


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like Tesla's Chief Designer, Franz von Holzhausen, just picked this up. 

He says in the comments: "thanks, I actually designed this car and always thought it need this motor…"

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-saturn-sky-12/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

x(why)z said:


> Has the seller sent you any images? Are you tempted to bid? This is kinda neat, although, the seller tracking you down is a little spooky.


No images. From what he told me about the condition when he bought it, 30 years of being an apartment house for mice really took its toll on the car. To the point that he had to put new jugs on the engine as the aluminum fins rotted away from the mouse piss. I really want to see the photos of the car now though. But he hasn't repainted it. Not sure what else he did with to restore it. But he said it runs. The mice didn't eat the wiring. But he spent 50 hours repolishing the Fuchs wheels. And he said aside from some surface rust under the battery box, the car is basically rust-free. However, he isn't a Porsche guy, so whether he know all the places these cars can rust and still appear rust-free is uncertain. 

I don't think I would bid on the car. If it is in nice condition, it would be worth more than I would want to spend. And in rough condition I am not up for doing a restoration. I didn't ask him how he found my name. But he knew the name of the person I bought the car from too and even that the guy died over 10 years ago. 

I also wonder what ever happened to my silver 1973 914. I don't recall exactly when I sold that (maybe around 1995-1997). I do know that went down to FL. Probably is wrecked by now.

Edit: I do still have the original FL license plate and the owners manual though


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-lexus-lx470/

I get that it's really clean for 165k (funny what a good clean up will do) and has zero rust...

but dear god, 20k?

I paid 12,750 for an 05 with 165k with light rust (two spots) and slightly more driver seat wear... and the 05 gets me the upgraded transmission.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Had a call yesterday from someone in OH asking about a car I once owned back around 1983. I didn’t ask how he found me. It was a car I didn’t own a long time. And I didn’t even know if I had a picture of it. Today I found some photos of it.
> 
> The person said the car was a barn find sitting in an OH barn since 1989. He said it will be on BAT next week.
> 
> 1971 Porsche 914-6 in gold (a pretty rare color if I recall correctly). I think I paid about $10k for it back then. If it were still in this condition I wonder what it would be worth today.


Holy crap.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-lexus-lx470/
> 
> I get that it's really clean for 165k (funny what a good clean up will do) and has zero rust...
> 
> ...


Everything on BaT is a joke. $50k for a 2000 Civic? Yeah right.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Tommietank said:


> Looks like Tesla's Chief Designer, Franz von Holzhausen, just picked this up.
> 
> He says in the comments: "thanks, I actually designed this car and always thought it need this motor…"
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-saturn-sky-12/


Hmm, I can see a little Model 3/Y in the headlights and hood character lines. But overall it’s peak bailout GM.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Check this out. The runner-up on the $50,000 Civic live-streamed the bidding process today. Hes a business down in Florida and already owns the 27k mile EM1 Si that sold on BaT back in 2017. He wanted another one to go with it.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

spockcat said:


> If it is in nice condition, it would be worth more than I would want to spend. And in rough condition I am not up for doing a restoration.


I hear you. Some cars are best left as happy memories. You were fortunate enough to own it once. We should all be so lucky. 

I’ve got maybe 1 or 2 restorations left in me. So I’ve absolutely got to make them count. But to be honest, I don’t see myself embarking on another big restoration for at least another decade as a father/son project with my boy and only if he’s interested. Time is too precious and I’ve got too many other things I want to do to make the most of my kid’s childhood.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> Everything on BaT is a joke. $50k for a 2000 Civic? Yeah right.


There’s never paid too much. Only bought too soon. Or wish I could’ve kept it. The buyer and seller are happy and don’t give a crap what you think about it.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> Everything on BaT is a joke. $50k for a 2000 Civic? Yeah right.


It's a lot of money, no doubt. But it isn't any different than baby boomers paying stupid money for old muscle cars. People grow up, get money and buy the cars that were desirable when they were young and couldn't afford them. A lot of those cars we're also ruined one way or another and there's very few left like that one. There isn't a modern equivalent and never will be again with the new Si being heavy, ugly and having an uninspiring disappointment of an engine.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Tommietank said:


> Looks like Tesla's Chief Designer, Franz von Holzhausen, just picked this up.
> 
> He says in the comments: "thanks, I actually designed this car and always thought it need this motor…"
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-saturn-sky-12/


Sorry for the poster here who lost out, but it sounds like its going to a good home. :thumbup:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

pontiac said:


> It's a lot of money, no doubt. *But it isn't any different than baby boomers paying stupid money for old muscle cars.* People grow up, get money and buy the cars that were desirable when they were young and couldn't afford them. A lot of those cars we're also ruined one way or another and there's very few left like that one. There isn't a modern equivalent and never will be again with the new Si being heavy, ugly and having an uninspiring disappointment of an engine.


100% this.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

pontiac said:


> it isn't any different than baby boomers paying stupid money for old muscle cars.


I agree with and feel old by this comment.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Great article about BaT ....

https://classicmotorsports.com/articles/bring-trailer-todays-auction-company-todays-auctio/


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> Everything on BaT is a joke. $50k for a 2000 Civic? Yeah right.



How is that a joke? Two (or more) people wanted the car and they were willing to pay an amount they felt comfortable with to get it. 

People used to pay twice that or more for a 57 Chevy which was a poor-selling POS in its day and only became a boomer icon years later. There's no difference except for a generational one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

geofftii2002 said:


> How is that a joke? Two (or more) people wanted the car and they were willing to pay an amount they felt comfortable with to get it.
> 
> People used to pay twice that or more for a 57 Chevy which was a poor-selling POS in its day and only became a boomer icon years later. There's no difference except for a generational one.


And 1960s/1970s/1980s Porsche 911 models used to go for $5k-$10k.


----------



## Mr.TrJTI (Feb 6, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> I agree with and feel old by this comment.


sames :wave:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

KevinC said:


> Great article about BaT ....
> 
> https://classicmotorsports.com/articles/bring-trailer-todays-auction-company-todays-auctio/


Boy does that bring back the memories. I used to pour over the old Auto Traders.










What was the big, fancy full color magazine with the presitge Auto classifieds? Robb Report? It was something I only every looked through at the book store.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Us GenXers are in our 40s & 50s now—prime income and stability years with a side of midlife crisis. 

"We" are doing the same thing to the desirable cars of our youth (golden age Japanese sports compacts, and seemingly every type of 911) as our dads did to the cars of their youth (60s & 70s muscle cars).


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Sporin said:


> Boy does that bring back the memories. I used to pour over the old Auto Traders.
> 
> What was the big, fancy full color magazine with the presitge Auto classifieds? Robb Report? It was something I only every looked through at the book store.


Same on the Auto Traders. 

Yes Robb Report was like car porn to me back in the day. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sporin said:


> Boy does that bring back the memories. I used to pour over the old Auto Traders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



duPont Registry.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


> duPont Registry.


You're right - that is what I was thinking of. I think Robb Report did have a real estate and car section though if I recall...


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Sporin said:


> Boy does that bring back the memories. I used to pour over the old Auto Traders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We had a regional classified - The Bargain News which had a "special interest" section for the good stuff. Definitely spend many hours poring over those pages on the hunt for interesting junk.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Just sold what is possibly the cheapest entry into LeMans classic and perhaps even Goodwood. $53,000 for a little slice of Americana.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

spockcat said:


> duPont Registry.





UncleJB said:


> You're right - that is what I was thinking of. I think Robb Report did have a real estate and car section though if I recall...


Bingo! Thanks, I couldn't remember. 

duPont is online now of course. https://blog.dupontregistry.com/for-sale/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Sporin said:


> Bingo! Thanks, I couldn't remember.
> 
> duPont is online now of course. https://blog.dupontregistry.com/for-sale/


Wow, it's like Bring a Trailer for people who actually buy things on Bring a Trailer


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Sporin said:


> Bingo! Thanks, I couldn't remember.
> 
> duPont is online now of course. https://blog.dupontregistry.com/for-sale/


I used to love picking up a DuPont registry!

#memories wheep lol


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

I worked for Trader Publications, AKA The Auto Trader, here in San Diego while in college.

It was a hoot to drive all over the county taking pictures of everything for sale with a 35mm Canon Camera. I don't recall ever taking pictures of anything super cool or exotic, but as a kid into cars, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Sporin said:


> Us GenXers are in our 40s & 50s now—prime income and stability years with a side of midlife crisis.
> 
> "We" are doing the same thing to the desirable cars of our youth (golden age Japanese sports compacts, and seemingly every type of 911) as our dads did to the cars of their youth (60s & 70s muscle cars).


This. When I would drive my Scirocco to work, people would always stop to tell me how popular it was when they were in high school. Seeing as good ones that were going for only $2500 - $5000 a few years ago are now going for $7500 and up might just back that up. Heck, Hagerty recently valued a "fair" condition 16V 'Rocco at $8400, and a "good" one at $13,000.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Not a BaT watch but hypothetically if there was a 2002 C5 Z06 with 3,500 miles and a Lingenfelter supercharger strapped to the top of it would that be a prime candidate for a BaT listing? Seems like normal C5 Z's go for ~20K all day long with more miles than that but I've found almost no examples of Lingenfelter cars and the few that have shown up seem to have been stolen for around the same 20K. Anyone have any idea what it might be worth?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

JitteryJoe said:


> Not a BaT watch but hypothetically if there was a 2002 C5 Z06 with 3,500 miles and a Lingenfelter supercharger strapped to the top of it would that be a prime candidate for a BaT listing? Seems like normal C5 Z's go for ~20K all day long with more miles than that but I've found almost no examples of Lingenfelter cars and the few that have shown up seem to have been stolen for around the same 20K. Anyone have any idea what it might be worth?


Here I was thinking I'd be picking up a C5Z for $12-14k in the next few years that's in good shape.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

C5s aren't well received on BaT from what I noticed. It's a good place to pick one up as a buyer though.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

DonPatrizio said:


> C5s aren't well received on BaT from what I noticed. It's a good place to pick one up as a buyer though.


Likely because the C6 is a vastly better automobile. 

The C5 was also born when GM was producing some of their cheapest stuff ever. It's also on the backend of Radwood, which I can assure you is probably a huge market for BaT. Overall they're just not that sought after. Which is fine, I'll still have fun in one.

A special C4 would be a much easier sell on BaT.


----------



## LoudTIGER (Aug 12, 2002)

Sporin said:


> Us GenXers are in our 40s & 50s now—prime income and stability years with a side of midlife crisis.
> 
> "We" are doing the same thing to the desirable cars of our youth (golden age Japanese sports compacts, and seemingly every type of 911) as our dads did to the cars of their youth (60s & 70s muscle cars).


I wonder what the market for current popular vehicles will be in 20-30 years. When the EK civic came out I was about to be in college - prime driving age. I don't have kids but I understand most kids in that age range today aren't as interested in driving as previous generations.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I can’t imagine what my current 17 year old will want from this era when he’s my age. He likes cars but also told me he’d probably buy a Prius because it’s so cheap to run (he mostly drives our 2010 Prius now). This generation is very practical. 

What do teenagers who are really into cars pine for right now?


----------



## AMorrison (May 27, 2020)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Sporin said:


> What do teenagers who are really into cars pine for right now?


Whatever Uber picks them up in.

My 23 YO has zero interest in cars or even owning one. He lives in an urban area, takes public transit, and borrows cars from friends when needed. He did consider buying a used Fit or Corolla but was surprised that 3 YO cars don't cost $5K. Someday he'll probably have whatever silver blah-mobile that'll meet his needs.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Here I was thinking I'd be picking up a C5Z for $12-14k in the next few years that's in good shape.


Do it



Cabin Pics said:


> Likely because the C6 is a vastly better automobile.
> 
> The C5 was also born when GM was producing some of their cheapest stuff ever. It's also on the backend of Radwood, which I can assure you is probably a huge market for BaT. Overall they're just not that sought after. Which is fine, I'll still have fun in one.
> 
> A special C4 would be a much easier sell on BaT.


Have you spent a lot of time in a C5 and C6? It's the same car?  Slightly better interior on the C6, but not by much. 

C4s are not garnering any cash at all on BAT. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-chevrolet-corvette-zr1-3/


Mid teens will get a decent C5Z, most with miles and maintenance I'd take over the garage queens. 


In theme of recent posts I'm on car 4 of my high school/college youth. (MK4 R32, Bugeye WRX, E36 M3 and now C5Z). I foresee myself paying top dollar for late 90s early 2000s sports cars for quite sometime. Typically a product of youth but the blend of tech/safety/visceral nature of that era of sports cars has kept me hooked.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

robr2 said:


> Whatever Uber picks them up in.
> 
> My 23 YO has zero interest in cars or even owning one. He lives in an urban area, takes public transit, and borrows cars from friends when needed. He did consider buying a used Fit or Corolla but was *surprised that 3 YO cars don't cost $5K.* Someday he'll probably have whatever silver blah-mobile that'll meet his needs.


Funny you say that, in 2001 I bought a 1997, regular cab, 2WD black Ranger XLT with 48k miles on it for a mere $6500 I think it was. Think about buying a sub-50k mile, 4 year old truck today for that.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Sporin said:


> I can’t imagine what my current 17 year old will want from this era when he’s my age. He likes cars but also told me he’d probably buy a Prius because it’s so cheap to run (he mostly drives our 2010 Prius now). This generation is very practical.
> 
> What do teenagers who are really into cars pine for right now?


To be fair I was practical like that when I was young too. I wanted my parents to get a Minivan and to conserve fuel and all that jazz. Fast forward to 28 and I drive a 5 litre Mustang. :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

puma1552 said:


> Funny you say that, in 2001 I bought a 1997, regular cab, 2WD black Ranger XLT with 48k miles on it for a mere $6500 I think it was. Think about buying a sub-50k mile, 4 year old truck today for that.


Almost $10k in today money. Still not bad.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Sporin said:


> What do teenagers who are really into cars pine for right now?


My son is 16, likes cars, loves motor racing, drives stick, and will be ready to take his drivers test when they open up for testing again.

For normal cars he really likes the FR-S/BRZ/86 cars. Somewhat surprising to me he's a big fan of the current Mustang's and says that if he had 50K to dump into a car a new Mustang GT would be his pick. For high end stuff he loves all things Ferrari, from the old race cars to the new super cars.

Here he is in heaven:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

It's been what? 5? 6? pages since anyone posted a BMW? You guys really can quit any time you want to.  

*19k-Mile 1996 BMW M3 Coupe 5-Speed*
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-bmw-m3-34/



> This 1996 BMW M3 coupe is said to have stayed with its original owner in New York until it was acquired by the selling dealer in May 2020. The car is finished in Techno Violet Metallic over Dove Gray leather and powered by a 3.2-liter inline-six mated to a five-speed manual transmission. Equipment includes fog lamps, a sunroof, heated front seats, automatic climate control, an Alpine CD player with a graphic equalizer, and a Remus exhaust system. This E36 M3 indicates 19k miles and is offered by the selling dealer in North Carolina with a window sticker, manufacturer’s literature, a stock radio, a clean Carfax report, and a clean New York title.


So purple.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Sporin said:


> It's been what? 5? 6? pages since anyone posted a BMW? You guys really can quit any time you want to.
> 
> *19k-Mile 1996 BMW M3 Coupe 5-Speed*
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-bmw-m3-34/


Would love to swap mine out for that and start all over. Anyone want to buy my e30 m3/e36 m3 combo?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

westopher said:


> Would love to swap mine out for that and start all over. Anyone want to buy my e30 m3/e36 m3 combo?


Dibs! Can it be registered in the US?


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

Tommietank said:


> Looks like Tesla's Chief Designer, Franz von Holzhausen, just picked this up.
> 
> He says in the comments: "thanks, I actually designed this car and always thought it need this motor…"
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-saturn-sky-12/


Well, I guess it got a good home, dammit
My limit was $44K


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Sump said:


> Do it
> 
> 
> 
> Have you spent a lot of time in a C5 and C6? It's the same car?  Slightly better interior on the C6, but not by much.


C5 Z06 is 385HP.

C6 Z06 is 505HP.

While I understand they're both FR cars, there's a bit more to it than just "practically the same car". That's like saying an E36 M3 is the same thing as an E46 M3, it's not close.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> C5 Z06 is 385HP.
> 
> C6 Z06 is 505HP.
> 
> While I understand they're both FR cars, there's a bit more to it than just "practically the same car". That's like saying an E36 M3 is the same thing as an E46 M3, it's not close.


The C6 is a reskinned C5.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

DonPatrizio said:


> The C6 is a reskinned C5.


I understand that. 

But there's a lot more going on between the two cars outside of the motor. Suspension, brakes, tires, etc. I don't want to go down the "modify this and that yada yada" hole, stock for stock, the C6Z is a LOT faster than the C5Z.

The C5Z ran the 'ring in 7:56, C6Z did it in 7:22.

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the C5Z, it's a hell of a performance value. However there's a bit more engineering to it than just new body panels.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sporin said:


> It's been what? 5? 6? pages since anyone posted a BMW? You guys really can quit any time you want to.


Here's another BMW: An E39 M5 with only 57K miles on it, bidding at $20K on day one:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

DonPatrizio said:


> Dibs! Can it be registered in the US?


They both can


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

westopher said:


> Would love to swap mine out for that and start all over. Anyone want to buy my e30 m3/e36 m3 combo?


Pic?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Sporin said:


> I can’t imagine what my current 17 year old will want from this era when he’s my age. He likes cars but also told me he’d probably buy a Prius because it’s so cheap to run (he mostly drives our 2010 Prius now). This generation is very practical.
> 
> What do teenagers who are really into cars pine for right now?


A fiend's son (21yo) is into BMWs E36/E46. He's currently building an E36 track car. There is hope.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Pic?


But of course.
Image 2019-12-09 at 1.06 PM by Chris West, on Flickr
IMG_9607 by Chris West, on Flickr


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Not to pile on the BMWs, but..

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-bmw-320i-11/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


> Not to pile on the BMWs, but..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-bmw-320i-11/


Damn!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> Not to pile on the BMWs, but..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-bmw-320i-11/


**** around, that’s amazing.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Sump said:


> Have you spent a lot of time in a C5 and C6? It's the same car?  Slightly better interior on the C6, but not by much.


Gonna have to spin this one around. Who cares about the interior. Have you spent a lot of time behind the wheel of a C5 Z06 and a C6 Z06? The C6 is light years ahead of the C5. Massive step up in performance, braking, and overall car placement. C5's are fantastic values, but a C6 is a very big step up. It's not like we're talking about MkV and MkVI GTI's here.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

1994 Mercedes-Benz E320 5-Speed Manual: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-mercedes-benz-e320-28/

I've always had a soft spot for these even though MB's manuals are never as good as their slushboxes:


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

Wagon, check, manual, check, jumpseats, check, Gallic coolness, check:

1972 Citroen ID21F Wagon


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> Here's another BMW: An E39 M5 with only 57K miles on it, bidding at $20K on day one:


Oh nice! Sort of local to me as well. :thumbup:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

chopWet said:


> 1994 Mercedes-Benz E320 5-Speed Manual: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-mercedes-benz-e320-28/
> 
> I've always had a soft spot for these even though MB's manuals are never as good as their slushboxes:


Oh my....


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

All the Porsche action seems focused on the 911 family that I rarealy see a really sweet 944... this one is a beauty.

*No Reserve: 24k-Mile 1986 Porsche 944 Turbo*
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-porsche-944-turbo-123-2/



> This 1986 Porsche 944 Turbo is a black-on-black example that was sold new by Legend Porsche/Audi of Massapequa, New York, and was acquired by the selling dealer in 2020. Power is provided by a turbocharged 2.5-liter inline-four paired with a rear-mounted five-speed manual transaxle, and features include a sunroof, electric windows and mirrors, cruise control, and a Sony CD player. A new clutch, timing belt, water pump, shocks, hoses, seals, and other items were installed under previous ownership, and service in 2019 included resealing the steering rack as well as replacement of the engine mounts and rear hatch seal. The car was previously listed on BaT in February 2020 and shows 24k miles. This 951 is now offered at no reserve by the same dealer with manufacturer’s literature, sales documentation, partial service records, spare parts, tools, a clean Carfax report, and a clean Florida title.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Sporin said:


>


What's with the second turbo badge?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nealric said:


> What's with the second turbo badge?


The area between the taillights is filled with an aftermarket light/reflector and the license plate was relocated to the bumper. It should look like this.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Period crap-tastic between-the-lights add on. :screwy:
Take that off and it looks great.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Sporin said:


> I can’t imagine what my current 17 year old will want from this era when he’s my age. He likes cars but also told me he’d probably buy a Prius because it’s so cheap to run (he mostly drives our 2010 Prius now). This generation is very practical.
> 
> What do teenagers who are really into cars pine for right now?


I have no idea. My 20 year old son wants a Tundra or Tacoma truck and my 18 year old daughter likes the RAV4. My 17 year old girl doesn't care in any way shape or form. I need to have some DNA testing done.
They have zero interest in cars...unlike their dad.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-ford-mustang-fastback-42/

Check out the "McDreamy" built 1965 Mustang auction today. 2 guys went back and forth from the $110K's to the $160K's in a matter of the last 15-20 minutes...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh lordy.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-mercury-comet-cyclone-3/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Sold for $7,485  '95 C4 manual w/ 78k miles.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-chevrolet-corvette-21/


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

masa8888 said:


> Sold for $7,485  '95 C4 manual w/ 78k miles.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-chevrolet-corvette-21/


I would daily the heck out of that, inb4 c5/c6 way better blah blah blah

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

spockcat said:


> The area between the taillights is filled with an aftermarket light/reflector and the license plate was relocated to the bumper. It should look like this.


Maybe it's a twin turbo.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

masa8888 said:


> Sold for $7,485  '95 C4 manual w/ 78k miles.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-chevrolet-corvette-21/


That looks like a fantastic way to buy a car that surely will appreciate in the future (if kept in current condition and miles) for seriously low money.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

tbvvw said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-ford-mustang-fastback-42/
> 
> Check out the "McDreamy" built 1965 Mustang auction today. 2 guys went back and forth from the $110K's to the $160K's in a matter of the last 15-20 minutes...


Someone's going to wake up with a serious case of buyer's remorse. $175k all in for a 4.6L car full of SN95 parts? lolol.



masa8888 said:


> Sold for $7,485  '95 C4 manual w/ 78k miles.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-chevrolet-corvette-21/





Numbersix said:


> That looks like a fantastic way to buy a car that surely will appreciate in the future (if kept in current condition and miles) for seriously low money.


Looks great, but dear lord are the seats disgusting, they look like limp bags of fat:










That said, despite the accident I'd be pissed if I was the seller and it went that low.

Do no reserve auctions all start at $0? I see the first bid on this was for $900. I'd be willing to do no reserve on something if there was at least a minimum bid that maybe is below what I think the reserve should be, but is something where I'm not totally taking all the risk of losing my a$$ either by starting at 0.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

puma1552 said:


> Do no reserve auctions all start at $0? I see the first bid on this was for $900. I'd be willing to do no reserve on something if there was at least a minimum bid that maybe is below what I think the reserve should be, but is something where I'm not totally taking all the risk of losing my a$$ either by starting at 0.


As far as I know, BaT starts all their auctions at $0.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Stromaluski said:


> As far as I know, BaT starts all their auctions at $0.


That's insane for no reserve, who would ever sell something at no reserve starting with a minimum bid of $0? You could literally end up being stuck selling your car for like $5 if nobody wanted it. AFAIK Mecum etc. have minimum starting bids on no reserve cars, but maybe that's because they have 2 minutes on the auction block to sell stuff vs. 7 days on the interwebz - no time to waste with $5 bids.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

For a second I thought this was my old E9, until I saw the year, and the fact that it's a lot nicer than my old car was. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-bmw-2800cs-11/










Looks much better without the word "Automatic" on the back of it. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

puma1552 said:


> That's insane for no reserve, who would ever sell something at no reserve starting with a minimum bid of $0? You could literally end up being stuck selling your car for like $5 if nobody wanted it. AFAIK Mecum etc. have minimum starting bids on no reserve cars, but maybe that's because they have 2 minutes on the auction block to sell stuff vs. 7 days on the interwebz - no time to waste with $5 bids.


Because BaT gets 1.2 million views a day and markets your car extremely well. The chances of a car selling for almost nothing is nearly zero.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Harv said:


> Because BaT gets 1.2 million views a day and markets your car extremely well. The chances of a car selling for almost nothing is nearly zero.


But you just don't know until it happens. Maybe 9/11 happens on day 2 of your auction.

I think my toy car could sell for $8-$10k, I might be willing to set a $5-$6k minimum bid with no reserve, but on BaT, it might end up going for $4k on a bad week where a buyer just isn't there and I'd be pissed, so I wouldn't be listing it with no reserve if the minimum bid is zero.

As you said, if they get 1.2M views a day, having a minimum bid on a no reserve auction shouldn't be a problem. Just don't see how how it makes more sense to start at 0 vs a minimum bid; potentially benefits buyers while potentially hurting both the seller and BaT (hurts 2 of 3 parties), and as you said, if BaT wants to or should be exclusive, this policy directly conflicts with that interest.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

puma1552 said:


> But you just don't know until it happens. Maybe 9/11 happens on day 2 of your auction.
> 
> I think my toy car could sell for $8-$10k, I might be willing to set a $5-$6k minimum bid with no reserve, but on BaT, it might end up going for $4k on a bad week where a buyer just isn't there and I'd be pissed, so I wouldn't be listing it with no reserve if the minimum bid is zero.
> 
> As you said, if they get 1.2M views a day, having a minimum bid on a no reserve auction shouldn't be a problem. Just don't see how how it makes more sense to start at 0 vs a minimum bid; potentially benefits buyers while potentially hurting both the seller and BaT (hurts 2 of 3 parties), and as you said, if BaT wants to or should be exclusive, this policy directly conflicts with that interest.


You’re throwing out a 1 in a million scenario. 

There are too many people watching BaT to have a crazy stupid low outcome. However, if that is your worry, note that a seller is not obligated to follow through on the sale. The only repercussion would be that BaT would ban the seller from future activity. If you get a $3000 bid on your $10,000 car, just refuse to sell it. Quite simple. A no-reserve auction is only a problem if you put the car at auction on a bad day when nobody is around to see it (like the first Wednesday morning of a Mecum auction). That is not the case with BaT.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-mercedes-benz-sl600-15/










This 1998 Mercedes-Benz SL600 has been modified with the SL74 package from RENNtech, which included increasing displacement of the quad-cam V12 to 7.4 liters. Wow, that can't have been cheap!!!!!


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-mercedes-benz-sl600-15/
> 
> This 1998 Mercedes-Benz SL600 has been modified with the SL74 package from RENNtech, which included increasing displacement of the quad-cam V12 to 7.4 liters. Wow, that can't have been cheap!!!!!


Before I clicked on the link I expected the top bid to be around $14k. $35k with 6 days left! 

Any updates to the LS?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

DonPatrizio said:


> Before I clicked on the link I expected the top bid to be around $14k. $35k with 6 days left!
> 
> Any updates to the LS?


I saw this on an FB group. Some people speculated that it might go six figures. I don't know anything about these cars, but that seemed like a stretch. Seeing where it's at now ($38K) and how much time left, I have to wonder. :sly:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

DonPatrizio said:


> Before I clicked on the link I expected the top bid to be around $14k. $35k with 6 days left!
> 
> Any updates to the LS?


I'd buy a 10 year old SL 63 for $40k a million times over before I'd buy that dated looking thing. That generation Benz just didn't age well at all IMO, flamesuit on.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

No flame, but I will disagree. Those boxy versions were the last of the classic looking Benzes, IMO. They look like they were carved out of a single piece of metal. The blobby ones are what look dated to me.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Seabird said:


> No flame, but I will disagree. Those boxy versions were the last of the classic looking Benzes, IMO. They look like they were carved out of a single piece of metal. The blobby ones are what look dated to me.


100% with you. They are a timeless design. Though my perception may be colored by the 12 year production run. 

Renntech didn’t improve the looks though.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> I'd buy a 10 year old SL 63 for $40k a million times over before I'd buy that dated looking thing. That generation Benz just didn't age well at all IMO, flamesuit on.


Agree 100%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Bad Rabbit Habit said:


> Renntech didn’t improve the looks though.


Agreed. I think I'd be just as happy with this for a lot less money:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-mercedes-benz-sl500-31/


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

174,000 E90 M3 with no reserve. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-bmw-m3-96/


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks like the big issues are addressed: cooling tank, throttle actuators and rod bearings. What is the suspension life on these?

Sent from my moto using Tapatalk


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

puma1552 said:


> I'd buy a 10 year old SL 63 for $40k a million times over before I'd buy that dated looking thing. That generation Benz just didn't age well at all IMO, flamesuit on.


I think the r129 has aged amazing well and they were a money no object/build the best damn car we can from MB, they are crazy well built and solid. Especially in black and with sport pkg, pano roof and xenon lights and you have a great looking car. Like mentioned Renntech didn't make it look better.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

n0rdicalex. said:


> 174,000 E90 M3 with no reserve.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-bmw-m3-96/


God those interiors in all black are soooooooooooo boring to look at.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Just a couple of hours to go on my L to E Tourer. Price is looking solid so far... lets see if we have a few more punters. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1913-rolls-royce-silver-ghost-london-edinburgh-tourer/


----------



## SoTxBill (Jan 14, 2001)

DonPatrizio said:


> Before I clicked on the link I expected the top bid to be around $14k. $35k with 6 days left!
> 
> Any updates to the LS?


Its got color matching spoiler,, heck, I have a yugo with a color matching door... the other one fell off.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

puma1552 said:


> I'd buy a 10 year old SL 63 for $40k a million times over before I'd buy that dated looking thing. That generation Benz just didn't age well at all IMO, flamesuit on.


This is crazy talk to me. The R129 is a timeless design that has aged incredibly well.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> This is crazy talk to me. The R129 is a timeless design that has aged incredibly well.



Agreed 110%


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

geofftii2002 said:


> Just a couple of hours to go on my L to E Tourer. Price is looking solid so far... lets see if we have a few more punters.


Ah it's from you guys! I thought it was crazy to see this kind of car for sale on BaT since it's the complete opposite of what's being sold on there daily but it's turning out to be one of those ideas that's crazy enough to work. Hats off to Mark or whoever thought to do this. :thumbup:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> Ah it's from you guys! I thought it was crazy to see this kind of car for sale on BaT since it's the complete opposite of what's being sold on there daily but it's turning out to be one of those ideas that's crazy enough to work. Hats off to Mark or whoever thought to do this. :thumbup:



Yeah, we figured it was worth a go, even if to show people that this is still a very relevant car that can and should be used and driven. It was mark's idea and we all sorta paused and said - hell yeah!


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

geofftii2002 said:


> Just a couple of hours to go on my L to E Tourer. Price is looking solid so far... lets see if we have a few more punters.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1913-rolls-royce-silver-ghost-london-edinburgh-tourer/


This is way too amazing. Your whole inventory is really something to see. I wish I were rich so I could buy that LM002 you have in stock. That and the '37 Delahaye 135. What a thing.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

x(why)z said:


> This is way too amazing. Your whole inventory is really something to see. I wish I were rich so I could buy that LM002 you have in stock. That and the '37 Delahaye 135. What a thing.


Thank you! My current favorite "if you could drive anything home today" would be either the V12 Lagonda (what a sexy car!!) or the Bentley Speed Six H.J. Mulliner Sportsman Coupe. That car has to be seen in person to behold. It's incredible.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> That generation Benz just didn't age well at all IMO, flamesuit on.


I mean, wrong opinions do have to exist. I guess.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

geofftii2002 said:


> Just a couple of hours to go on my L to E Tourer. Price is looking solid so far... lets see if we have a few more punters.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1913-rolls-royce-silver-ghost-london-edinburgh-tourer/



*$657,913.00.*


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

geofftii2002 said:


> *$657,913.00.*


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

The stories that go along with cars of that vintage are worth the price of entry alone.

I could read about stuff like that all day. :thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Enzo luggage. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/luggage-tool-kit-and-other-accessories-for-ferrari-enzo/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Wow, that's a whole lot of luggage for just a pair of shorts and shades.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

turbo_nine said:


> Wow, that's a whole lot of luggage for just a pair of shorts and shades.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Stromaluski said:


>


I was trying to find an image of the Saturn Lady on my phone a few days ago, which was not an easy feat, but this dude came up consistently.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Matt Farah's SSP Mustang is back, SOLD FOR $65,000 ON 10/22/18.

Wonder what it will go for this time?

*Modified 1988 Ford Mustang SSP 5.0*
CURRENT BID: $27,300 ENDS IN: 
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-ford-mustang-gt-5-0-12/


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Sporin said:


> Matt Farah's SSP Mustang is back, SOLD FOR $65,000 ON 10/22/18.
> 
> Wonder what it will go for this time?
> 
> ...


The major problem here is the last time it was a CHARITY auction. It will go for nowhere near that amount now since you can't write any Charity value from your taxable liability.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Realistically, that car should be lucky to fetch $20k at most, more like $15k, if even that. I realize it isn't meant to be a show car, but then it shouldn't be commanding a show car price, either, because it's not even that nice - the red engine bay is a real nice touch along with the riveted fender flares. There's literally nothing special or unique about it, it's just a run of the mill hot 302 car with bog standard GT40 heads. It's not like it's some crazy Chip Foose type swap with impeccable bodywork and a smoothed engine bay. This car is all go and no show and should be priced accordingly as just another gutted foxbody. Gutted foxbodies are a dime a dozen and realistically, most people have moved on from those too at this point.

Glad I'm not the one waking up realizing I pissed away $65k + fees on a $15k car because some youtuber once owned it, lol.

EDIT: Guess it was charity last time around, thank god.


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

Paint and windshield chips, speedometer/odometer nonfunctional... 220 hp. What a great car...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I actually love the look of that car, but I'd rather build my own.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

You could replica that car for about 10k. Its not exactly a custom or complicated car. Wheels are worth more than the drivetrain and suspension.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Does it come with a Vincero watch and a Casper mattress?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Sporin said:


> I actually love the look of that car


.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Even if I had disposable money, I wouldn't buy it for more than $10k.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Can you even get a clean stock notch for $10k anymore? This car has probably 6k in suspension and brakes alone and more than that in wheels and tires.
Edit here's the parts list from just Maximum Motorsports


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

mellbergVWfan said:


> You could replica that car for about 10k.


 No, you couldn't. It's got some turd-ish things going on up close but that's still ridiculous.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Maybe if someone gives you a decent notch for free...


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-bmw-m3-34/
63k with fees for this e36 m3. Guess I shouldn't have driven mine.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Does it come with a Vincero watch and a Casper mattress?


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Harv said:


> Not to pile on the BMWs, but..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-bmw-320i-11/


33k! 
When are all the buyers going to run out of the money they made on CCL?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I've always loved these. And this one is beautiful.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1976-lancia-scorpion-7/


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I've always loved these. And this one is beautiful.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1976-lancia-scorpion-7/


There's a blue one sitting under a tarp inside the fence at a storage facility a few miles from my house.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> There's a blue one sitting under a tarp inside the fence at a storage facility a few miles from my house.


Sight unseen, it probably needs $10k to $20k to bring it to this level.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> There's a blue one sitting under a tarp inside the fence at a storage facility a few miles from my house.


Maybe it's one of the lost ones from Herbie goes to Monte Carlo.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

MAC said:


> 33k!
> When are all the buyers going to run out of the money they made on CCL?


Right. $33k for that is dumb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

MAC said:


> 33k!
> When are all the buyers going to run out of the money they made on CCL?


Finally a nice E21 gets some appreciation and nobody believes it. Go figure


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I've always loved these. And this one is beautiful.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1976-lancia-scorpion-7
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/wp-conten...de540a6d8330399e24BAT-Lancia-3-017.jpg?w=1536


First picture had me thinking it was an Oregon car. BOOM. I too have always loved the look of these. Especially the targa/convertible version. Wow, this one looks sano. I've never seen one stateside with the euro bumpers in lights. Completely transforms the car.


----------



## Vladimir VR6 (May 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This is crazy talk to me. The R129 is a timeless design that has aged incredibly well.





geofftii2002 said:


> Agreed 110%


I agree for a clean V8 or V12 one under $20K. 

Above that there's just too many other interesting cars to be had. Combined with that these are now 20-30 year old cars that if modified require specialty service. Matter of choice if you want to drive the thing more or you enjoy the quirks of an old timer and getting things repaired/serviced on a cool old car.


----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

westopher said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-bmw-m3-34/
> 63k with fees for this e36 m3. Guess I shouldn't have driven mine.


What the...  Not apples-to-apples obviously, but that dude sold his 33K-Mile 2007 Audi S8 V10 for $33,750 and bought a plain old E36 M3 for $60k? Meanwhile well-done Euro S50-Swapped cars seem to sell for low 20s and well-done turbo cars even less than that. The "originality" guys are weird.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

DonPatrizio said:


> Before I clicked on the link I expected the top bid to be around $14k. $35k with 6 days left!
> 
> Any updates to the LS?


The real AMG built SL 72 and SL 73s are worth closer to $100k. Renntech conversions are not worth as much, but they're well regarded.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-lamborghini-miura-p400/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

^^^This might be the greatest post in the entire thread.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Pure automotive art right there.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

It takes a maniac to paint a blue interiored Miura lime green, but I fully approve


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

HI SPEED said:


> It takes a maniac to paint a blue interiored Miura lime green, but I fully approve


Would have worked MUCH better with a dark blue interior, but the next owner will surely have enough money to change it if they want to.


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

I did the photos for this one:
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-toyota-4x4-pickup-6/










The Revolving Garage article: https://www.revogarage.com/1981-toyota-sr5-a-legend-restored/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Damn, that’s a nice pickup. I worked at the dealer in the mid ‘80s and remember them both fondly and well. They rusted badly, but factory parts were still readily available... and cheap!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

It's a shame that gen was never offered as an extended cab from the factory.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Harv said:


> ]


well, that's intense


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

$29.6k - unreal


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-bmw-328-46/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

s4buckeye said:


> $29.6k - unreal
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-bmw-328-46/
> ...



We used to have this exact car (except auto, nav and gray leather). We traded it in for my Cayman about 18 months ago. IIFC we only got $17k for it. We might have had about 30k miles on ours. The manual really brings in the $$$.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

spockcat said:


> We used to have this exact car (except auto, nav and gray leather). We traded it in for my Cayman about 18 months ago. IIFC we only got $17k for it. We might have had about 30k miles on ours. The manual really brings in the $$$.


This one is a unicorn not just because it is a manual, but because Hawaii/TX, 15k miles, options and mint condition.

That said, I wouldn’t pay $30k to daily it and as far as an investment goes there would be other routes to travel first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> We used to have this exact car (except auto, nav and gray leather). We traded it in for my Cayman about 18 months ago. IIFC we only got $17k for it. We might have had about 30k miles on ours. The manual really brings in the $$$.


A friend went well out of his way to get one in a similar spec, 2011 manual RWD wagon with nice options. I bet he's smiling today. Don't think he intends to ever sell it though.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Harv said:


>


bold color choices, but if any car can pull it off it's this.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-honda-element/











...kinda want?


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

The_Real_Stack said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-honda-element/
> 
> 
> ...kinda want?


$15k with 5 days to go


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

$35k and climbing...589 miles, the sh!t brown on sh!t brown is bringing the price up, surely:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-chevrolet-c20-scottsdale-4x4-pickup-yruck/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

That's Indian Brown and Mahogany, thank you very much.

You could find **** in shades of half the pantone catalog, it's hardly a good adjective for a color.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

My dad had an '84 Mercedes 380SE; yes, the short wheelbase. He bought it in '93, and I drove it a bit in '94-'95 when my '88 Saab 9000 Turbo wasn't running (which was a lot). Dad's was silver, but that's the only difference I'm seeing between it and this car. Well, there's the mileage too: This has fewer miles (40K) in 2020 than my dad's did when he bought it in 1993.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1988 BMW 325 convertible, manual, 75K miles. You need an E30, and this one's in Camarillo, California:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

This 2003 BMW 540 is a freakin' slushbox, and I'm posting it anyway. Why? It has 3772 miles on it. No, there are no zeros missing.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ Was looking at that exact one. Perfect minus the trans. What beautiful years for BMW.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> My dad had an '84 Mercedes 380SE; yes, the short wheelbase. He bought it in '93, and I drove it a bit in '94-'95 when my '88 Saab 9000 Turbo wasn't running (which was a lot). Dad's was silver, but that's the only difference I'm seeing between it and this car. Well, there's the mileage too: This has fewer miles (40K) in 2020 than my dad's did when he bought it in 1993.


Dude, link please! 

EDIT: Sorry. I see it buried in the text.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't think that there's anything particularly special about this 911, and it seems kind of expensive for what it is, but I just like it. I like the wheel and tire set up, the repaint, and even the black headlight rings. It all just looks very right to me.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-porsche-911-carrera-44/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-lancia-flaminia-2/


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Yew! First year 57,000km GTI

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-volkswagen-golf-gti-7/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Looks brand new.

*No Reserve: 47k-Kilometer 2005 Honda Element EX 4WD*
Current Bid: $16,750 Ends In: 31:06	

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-honda-element/


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Brb, looking for Elements on Kijiji.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

The Element sold for $17.5


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Seabird said:


> I don't think that there's anything particularly special about this 911, and it seems kind of expensive for what it is, but I just like it. I like the wheel and tire set up, the repaint, and even the black headlight rings. It all just looks very right to me.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-porsche-911-carrera-44/


I guess it was way more special than I thought. Almost $64K.

FAAAACK! 

EDIT: Here's a thought. Maybe doctors should start experimenting with a vaccine derived from the motor oil of air cooled Porsches because they are definitely immune to COVID-19.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Whoa.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-cadillac-deville-hardtop-wagon/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Matt said:


> Yew! First year 57,000km GTI
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-volkswagen-golf-gti-7/


  Wow so much want.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

puma1552 said:


> $35k and climbing...589 miles, the sh!t brown on sh!t brown is bringing the price up, surely:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-chevrolet-c20-scottsdale-4x4-pickup-yruck/


85 thousand US dollars. :what:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

MAC said:


> 85 thousand US dollars. :what:


Makes that $50k 2000 Civic Si seem sane.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Matt said:


> Yew! First year 57,000km GTI
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-volkswagen-golf-gti-7/


I had an '85 in that same color. It was a great car, but it went away when someone pulled over into my lane and nailed the brakes to try to make an exit ramp. Sigh. I would love that thing, although if I had my druthers it would be a later 16V version. I've had a 16V MkII Jetta GLI, and the best aspects of those two cars coming together would be glorious.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MAC said:


> 85 thousand US dollars. :what:


Someone at GM is looking to see if they still have all the tooling for that model year truck to figure out if they can make more of them.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Anyone interested in a BaT *Fake Rich Edition*? 17K on the clock and current bid sits at $33250.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-aston-martin-v8-vantage-22/


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

Hearst Autos acquired BringATrailer

https://www.autoweek.com/news/industry-news/a32712976/hearst-autos-acquires-bring-a-trailer/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Hearst Auto has bought Bring a Trailer.

https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a32970740/welcome-bring-a-trailer-hearst-autos/



> Today, our boss, Hearst Autos CEO Matt Sanchez, revealed that Bring a Trailer, the car auction site almost every R&T staff member and reader has been clicking on obsessively for a decade, has joined the Hearst Autos family.
> 
> You know Bring a Trailer, too. Founded by Randy Nonnenberg and Gentry Underwood in 2007, it grew organically from an obscure blog into a fascinating cornerstone joining the business of buying and selling cars shopping with the world’s single most discerning community of car fanatics. In the words of Matt Sanchez, “What Randy and Gentry have developed is truly special, and what they deliver to their audience is so much more than transactional.”
> 
> ...


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Anyone know how much it was sold for? Also where were the legacy auction houses on this one and/or why haven't they made a competitor to BaT to begin with? Honestly this is a huge miss for the likes of RM, Bonhams, Goodings, Barrett Jackson, Mecum, Russo and Steele, etc. It's sites like this which will be their undoing.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

Awesome for what seems like a couple guys who turned the same BS all of us do into a real business and hopefully made some good coin out of it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seabird said:


> Anyone interested in a BaT *Fake Rich Edition*? 17K on the clock and current bid sits at $33250.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-aston-martin-v8-vantage-22/


Looks like a really nice car for an old rich guy who doesn't want to go the Corvette route.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dan of montana said:


> Hearst Autos acquired BringATrailer
> 
> https://www.autoweek.com/news/industry-news/a32712976/hearst-autos-acquires-bring-a-trailer/





Sporin said:


> Hearst Auto has bought Bring a Trailer.
> 
> https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a32970740/welcome-bring-a-trailer-hearst-autos/


But how much did they get for it? Maybe they should have put it up as an auction listing on their own auction website.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I had an '85 in that same color. It was a great car, but it went away when someone pulled over into my lane and nailed the brakes to try to make an exit ramp. Sigh. I would love that thing, although if I had my druthers it would be a later 16V version. I've had a 16V MkII Jetta GLI, and the best aspects of those two cars coming together would be glorious.


Buy it and piss off all the purists with a 16V swap. :laugh: 

Just kidding - I'd have to get a pitchfork out too if that happened.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

chucchinchilla said:


> Anyone know how much it was sold for? Also where were the legacy auction houses on this one and/or why haven't they made a competitor to BaT to begin with? Honestly this is a huge miss for the likes of RM, Bonhams, Goodings, Barrett Jackson, Mecum, Russo and Steele, etc. It's sites like this which will be their undoing.


100% agreed. Each passing year will show an increase in online transactions and, especially in our current climate, large groups will tend to be avoided.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Buy it and piss off all the purists with a 16V swap. :laugh:
> 
> Just kidding - I'd have to get a pitchfork out too if that happened.


If my goal were to piss off the purists I'd put a VR6 in it! :laugh:

Of course that'd make it steer like a cow, which would ruin the car, so I'd never do that anyway. The 16V was sublime to drive and very nicely executed. :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

The_Real_Stack said:


> Awesome for what seems like a couple guys who turned the same BS all of us do into a real business and hopefully made some good coin out of it.


Oh, I'd bet more than a dollar that there was retirement involved.  

I'd say they likely did amazingly well. It's the go-to site for most enthusiast cars, and now some semi-exotic parts. It's the first site that most people go to, and that's something that has to be built over time, which doesn't come cheap to a buyer. 

Kudos to those guys. :beer:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

turbo_nine said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-lancia-flaminia-2/


Not sure how I feel about the front fascia, but the sideview is stunning.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> >
> 
> 
> Not sure how I feel about the front fascia, but the sideview is stunning.


That particular photo is what is really stunning. Perfect use of out of focus in foreground and background. Perfect colors in the sky and sea to match the paint. And the actual location for the photo really compliments the car too.

EDIT: My comment fell on a new page so I am including the photo in the quote.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Not sure how I feel about the front fascia, but the sideview is stunning.


I thought it looked familiar, then I realized I had seen a similar composition in a 2014 ad in Classic Driver.










https://www.facebook.com/theClassic...29091946194/10152029438761194/?type=3&theater


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Watching this one closely as I currently have my Jazz Blue 20th up for sale. This car has 55k less miles but seems to have mismatched paint and a number of other aesthetic issues that mine does not. Really curious as to what the reserve is and almost surprised that BaT allowed a reserve unless it was pretty low.

Note the difference between the door and rear quarter. May be a trick of the light, but it looks fairly obvious on my monitor and yet there are no accidents reported on the posted Carfax.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-volkswagen-golf-gti-13/


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

Sporin said:


> Hearst Auto has bought Bring a Trailer.
> 
> https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a32970740/welcome-bring-a-trailer-hearst-autos/


well, it was fun while it lasted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

spockcat said:


> That particular photo is what is really stunning. Perfect use of out of focus in foreground and background. Perfect colors in the sky and sea to match the paint. And the actual location for the photo really compliments the car too.
> 
> EDIT: My comment fell on a new page so I am including the photo in the quote.


I agree. I didn't know this car existed until it was posted, and I probably wouldn't like it much if I had it, but the composition of the photo makes me want it. I might save the pic for a poster idea in the future.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> Anyone know how much it was sold for? Also where were the legacy auction houses on this one and/or why haven't they made a competitor to BaT to begin with? Honestly this is a huge miss for the likes of RM, Bonhams, Goodings, Barrett Jackson, Mecum, Russo and Steele, etc. It's sites like this which will be their undoing.


Curious if they could have afforded BaT. I'm sure they weren't cheap. Also this is interesting.



> *Bring a Trailer is going to continue operating as an independent business*, but we'll be integrating their listings on the story and using data compiled through BaT in our stories.


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

UncleJB said:


> Watching this one closely as I currently have my Jazz Blue 20th up for sale. This car has 55k less miles but seems to have mismatched paint and a number of other aesthetic issues that mine does not. Really curious as to what the reserve is and almost surprised that BaT allowed a reserve unless it was pretty low.
> 
> Note the difference between the door and rear quarter. May be a trick of the light, but it looks fairly obvious on my monitor and yet there are no accidents reported on the posted Carfax.
> 
> ...


Looking at the picture, I see the bumper, hood, driver fender and door a slightly different shade. Interesting these are the same panels I had to replace when I hit a deer with my wife's car 20 years ago. Does a collision with a deer show as an accident in carfax?


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

BlackMiata said:


> Looking at the picture, I see the bumper, hood, driver fender and door a slightly different shade. Interesting these are the same panels I had to replace when I hit a deer with my wife's car 20 years ago. Does a collision with a deer show as an accident in carfax?
> 
> What's up with the passenger seat, the latch to move the seat forward to get access to the back seat is on the inside, on my 2001 its on the outside? Is this something different in the 20th anniversary edition?


The seller said the car has never been painted in the 14 years he owned it. The car was 100% painted before he owned it then :laugh:

All 20th Anniversary Recaros are set up with dual latches. You can see them here


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

chucchinchilla said:


> Anyone know how much it was sold for? Also where were the legacy auction houses on this one and/or why haven't they made a competitor to BaT to begin with? Honestly this is a huge miss for the likes of RM, Bonhams, Goodings, Barrett Jackson, Mecum, Russo and Steele, etc. It's sites like this which will be their undoing.


Whatever it was, I bet it's more than you'd think.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

aar0n. said:


> The seller said the car has never been painted in the 14 years he owned it. The car was 100% painted before he owned it then :laugh:
> 
> All 20th Anniversary Recaros are set up with dual latches. You can see them here


Funny how all of the 20th Recaros seem to look like this. Huge obvious staining on the seating surface, yet if you look at most MK2 cars with 20 year older seats they look pristine for the most part. Another reason I swapped out for leather.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

chucchinchilla said:


> Anyone know how much it was sold for? Also where were the legacy auction houses on this one and/or why haven't they made a competitor to BaT to begin with? Honestly this is a huge miss for the likes of RM, Bonhams, Goodings, Barrett Jackson, Mecum, Russo and Steele, etc. It's sites like this which will be their undoing.


Everyone wants to write off every large event for the rest of humanity right now. It's the cool thing to do apparently. Same thing is happening with concerts. 
Yeah, the big auction companies are caught with their pants down at the moment but their live events aren't dead forever. Those auctions are social events along with a car show. BJ makes more money selling tickets and t shirts to dopes that can't afford to buy anything than they do from the auction fees. If you're an uber rich person that doesn't want to attend, you hire a proxy. The proxys are all dealers that want to socialize with the other dealers. 



BlackMiata said:


> Does a collision with a deer show as an accident in carfax?


Insurance claims and police reports show on carfax, not paint work. Believe it or not, some people just pay to fix their cars out of their own pocket when they screw them up. And sometimes carfax is just missing ****.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

The timing between the BaT sale and Cars & Bids coming out is...interesting. :sly:


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Matt Farah had Frank Mecum on his podcast a while ago. The amount of head in the sand was pretty crazy. 



 https://pca.st/episode/74a85715-01ca-4b64-b5d5-2fd15a422d5b Both for online, and variety of cars. Talking about a heavy hitting collector selling all his cars: (paraphrased) “Oh, he has everything, Mustangs, Daytona’s, Demons”


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Anyone know how much it was sold for? Also where were the legacy auction houses on this one and/or why haven't they made a competitor to BaT to begin with? Honestly this is a huge miss for the likes of RM, Bonhams, Goodings, Barrett Jackson, Mecum, Russo and Steele, etc. It's sites like this which will be their undoing.


Since COVID caused shutdowns, most of the big auction houses have moved to an online format. It's obviously a big change for them, but they're still moving cars.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

aar0n. said:


> The car was 100% painted before he owned it then :laugh:


Yep, that paint difference sticks out like a sore thumb. While it does not look as bad from the other view, you can still see the color difference, so it's highly unlikely it is just the light. I wonder how much of an impact it will have on the final sale, given how picky (rightfully so) most bidders are on BaT.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> The timing between the BaT sale and Cars & Bids coming out is...interesting. :sly:



Agree with that. Seems very unlikely it was a coincidence.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

kiznarsh said:


> The timing between the BaT sale and Cars & Bids coming out is...interesting. :sly:





PoorHouse said:


> Agree with that. Seems very unlikely it was a coincidence.


x3, I bet it's not a coincidence.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

TCL - The Conspiracy Lounge

This car has some interesting options, like these rare seats. Although the photographer decided to include some really weird angles for some reason. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-porsche-993-c4/


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

s4buckeye said:


> well, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my reaction, too. 

While they say there won't be any staffing changes, I find that hard to believe and as soon as the independence of BAT butts up against the might of the Hearst board, that'll all change quickly. 

When they bought Road & Track, it was an absolute bloodbath. They kicked dozens of loyal staffers to the curb as part of their "overhaul." Many of those people had made their careers at R&T, and suddenly they were booted with little warning. 

The first few issues of the new format were atrocious, and the quality of the writing tanked. R&T was always about quality journalism, and celebrating great car-related art and writing. Then they turned it into a print version of a car blog. Granted, I haven't picked up a copy in some time, so I don't know if they managed to claw back any of their quality... but the whole thing left a bad taste in my mouth and a distrust of companies like Hearst.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

geofftii2002 said:


> That was my reaction, too.
> 
> While they say there won't be any staffing changes, I find that hard to believe and as soon as the independence of BAT butts up against the might of the Hearst board, that'll all change quickly.
> 
> ...


It isn't uncommon for companies to leave their small acquisitions functioning as autonomously as possible. Look back 50pages and you'll see people here complaining about problems with the site or the format - guess what? Now a massive company that knows what they're doing can scale BAT properly. That means change. It will be coming, both for the better and worse.

As far as the R&T bloodbath, come on. It was a magazine. They're DYING. They had to kick "dozens" of staffers out and shift their model because print wasn't insulating the overhead.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

MAC said:


> Everyone wants to write off every large event for the rest of humanity right now. It's the cool thing to do apparently. Same thing is happening with concerts.
> Yeah, the big auction companies are caught with their pants down at the moment but their live events aren't dead forever. Those auctions are social events along with a car show. BJ makes more money selling tickets and t shirts to dopes that can't afford to buy anything than they do from the auction fees. If you're an uber rich person that doesn't want to attend, you hire a proxy. The proxys are all dealers that want to socialize with the other dealers.


I actually wasn't even considering COVID-19 when I made my statement. The major auction houses have done internet/phone bidding for many many years and this year we'll see the "Monterey Auctions" done completely virtual for the first time ever. My point is these big companies are missing out on a proven platform in a category of cars they historically haven't touched (although BaT is certainly moving up market) with a younger demographic of buyers they historically haven't given two craps about. Opportunity missed IMO.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Low-dollar no reserve auctions might become more rare. I doubt featured vehicles/parts for sale elsewhere would ever return. On the other hand, auction copy might improve and actually be credited.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

It's only been 1 day and the Terms & Conditions have changed quite a bit. :laugh:



Diamond Dave said:


> It isn't uncommon for companies to leave their small acquisitions functioning as autonomously as possible. Look back 50pages and you'll see people here complaining about problems with the site or the format - guess what? Now a massive company that knows what they're doing can scale BAT properly. That means change. It will be coming, both for the better and worse.
> 
> As far as the R&T bloodbath, come on. It was a magazine. They're DYING. They had to kick "dozens" of staffers out and shift their model because print wasn't insulating the overhead.


If by "scale" you mean integrate data collection, "sponsored content", cross platform marketing then yeah they'll assist with that.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

geofftii2002 said:


> That was my reaction, too.
> 
> While they say there won't be any staffing changes, I find that hard to believe and as soon as the independence of BAT butts up against the might of the Hearst board, that'll all change quickly.
> 
> ...


Fair criticisms but Hearst has owned Car and Driver since 2011 and hasn't ruined it . . . yet.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

DonPatrizio said:


> TCL - The Conspiracy Lounge


No conspiracy, just think Doug *might* have known this was coming and saw an opportunity for a new, independent player in the market. 

As for Hearst, who knows? They’ll need to monetize it better, that’s for sure.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Sporin said:


> No conspiracy, just think Doug *might* have known this was coming and saw an opportunity for a new, independent player in the market.
> 
> As for Hearst, who knows? They’ll need to monetize it better, that’s for sure.


BaT sold a quarter of *BILLION* in cars last year. For not needing to carry any inventory or physically provide any service, I'd say that's a pretty good year for a business. 

And there is no way Doug knew. He said in one of his videos that he was going to launch it company way back in the beginning of the year pre-covid, but held off. 

It's been quoted that BaT is going to stay autonomous. My guess is BaT needed engineering help given they were a small company. Probably a win for both. BaT gets a massive investment both in bodies and capital, and Hearst strengthens their Autos portfolio with a business that makes money.


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

Cox should have purchased them. Silly not to. And Vinwiki too. they need engineering big time


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

DonPatrizio said:


> TCL - The Conspiracy Lounge
> 
> This car has some interesting options, like these rare seats. Although the photographer decided to include some really weird angles for some reason. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-porsche-993-c4/


My 993 has the same seats. They apparently go for like $8k. Lunacy. I should sell them and get some Recaros .

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

VadGTI said:


> My 993 has the same seats. They apparently go for like $8k. Lunacy. I should sell them and get some Recaros .


Ah I didn't notice when I saw it. Yeah you probably should, along with a HANS device.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-gmc-crew-cab-pickup/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Harv said:


> ]


I can't un-see the complete disregard for the trim alignment. It's a shame because that model in its original form is one of the best looking trucks ever made.
I know it's difficult but it also have been so much better if the builder made square window frames for the rear doors.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

MAC said:


> I know it's difficult but it also have been so much better if the builder made square window frames for the rear doors.


Basically they should have done it like the dodges of that era which basically had a front door on the back but with the vent window removed.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

chris86vw said:


> Basically they should have done it like the dodges of that era which basically had a front door on the back but with the vent window removed.


Found in the comments that this was a somewhat common period conversion and they all had 4 front doors. This probably wasn't the work of whoever did the resto.
http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/showthread.php?t=388576
There's a photo in the thread of what could be this exact truck before resto


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

> @jonathon_klein
> Bought by the now-poor former owner of @Bringatrailer
> who spent all their new-found fortune on this.


??












> @Bringatrailer
> Sold: 1968 Lamborghini Miura P400 for $990,000. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-lamborghini-miura-p400/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

*eye watering*


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Seabird said:


> *eye watering*


With eyelashes like those, that can happen


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Under a million for a restored Miura is a good deal. In terms of seven-figure cars.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Harv said:


> Under a million for a restored Miura is a good deal. In terms of seven-figure cars.


I just counted up the number of seven-figure cars I can reasonably hope to be able to own during my lifetime. The grand total came to....zero....:laugh:

:beer:


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Tommietank said:


> Cox should have purchased them. Silly not to. And Vinwiki too. they need engineering big time


Totally. Should have bought them and then rolled them into the Autotrader Classics side.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I just counted up the number of seven-figure cars I can reasonably hope to be able to own during my lifetime. The grand total came to....zero....


What if they were only 6 figures?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Harv said:


> It's been quoted that BaT is going to stay autonomous. My guess is BaT needed engineering help given they were a small company. Probably a win for both. BaT gets a massive investment both in bodies and capital, and Hearst strengthens their Autos portfolio with a business that makes money.


If they needed engineering help they could have just raised an investment round and hired the right people. This seems more like they're cashing out, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

That Miura is more of an investment than a house.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Elite_Deforce said:


> That Miura is more of an investment than a house.


If I owned that car I would go down to the garage and just stare at it for a few minutes every night before I went to bed. 

It is one of those designs that just gets sexier the more you study it. 

Well bought at under a million. No matter what happens it will appreciate in value, even with the off the wall colorway.


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

HI SPEED said:


> ...even with the off the wall colorway.


Wasn't that THE Miura colour? Seems most I've seen were in that shade.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

strapontin said:


> Wasn't that THE Miura colour? Seems most I've seen were in that shade.


Not with that interior though.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Not with that interior though.


Yeah, nearly a mil for a Miura isn't crazy, but one with that specific look is more of an investment gamble.

Still, happy the guy could cash in on BaT and buy his dream car, I hope it makes him very happy. I wish us all that same success.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

This winner of this..

*Ex-McLaren Engines 1972 Ford Condor II Motorcoach *

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-ford-condor-ii-motorcoach-mclaren-racing/










Was this guy.  Everything is right in the world.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

HI SPEED said:


> Well bought at under a million. No matter what happens it will appreciate in value, even with the off the wall colorway.


If I had that kind of money and wanted a Miura (and who am I kidding, of course I'd want one!) that is the _exact_ color I'd want. *pant-pant-pant*




Harv said:


> This winner of this..
> 
> *McLaren motorcoach*
> 
> ...


Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

What a time capsule. That thing was clearly stored properly in the back corner of a dry warehouse.....for 40 years. This is the kind of thing BaT is great for, being the matchmaker for an interesting vehicle and the perfect new owner. The Saturn Sky bought by the guy who designed it (and said the engine swap matched his original vision for the car) is another one.:thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

$1,000 a quart?!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-ford-mustang-svt-cobra/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

I can appreciate the technology but man I do not like that color at all.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Purple is like yellow on a car, it's a love it or hate it proposition. I personally am in the former group. And 7 miles, damn!

Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

philf1fan2 said:


> Purple is like yellow on a car, it's a love it or hate it proposition. I personally am in the former group. And 7 miles, damn!
> 
> Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


Plum Crazy Purple on an old Mopar is the way to go.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

Harv said:


> $1,000 a quart?!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-ford-mustang-svt-cobra/


A convertible one of these in this color followed me for about 2 miles on Saturday as I headed out for BBQ.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> I can appreciate the technology but man I do not like that color at all.


Which color? 

Man, that was the hottest thing since Hypercolor clothing


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

Harv said:


> $1,000 a quart?!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-ford-mustang-svt-cobra/


brings back some 90s car hang-out memories, seemed like everyone wanted that car


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Had a call yesterday from someone in OH asking about a car I once owned back around 1983. I didn’t ask how he found me. It was a car I didn’t own a long time. And I didn’t even know if I had a picture of it. Today I found some photos of it.
> 
> The person said the car was a barn find sitting in an OH barn since 1989. He said it will be on BAT next week.
> 
> ...


My old 914-6 finally made it upon BaT yesterday. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-porsche-914-6-10/
It is a lot better looking than I was expecting based on the discussion I had with the current owner. I still am not going to bid on it. I suspect it will go somewhere between $80k-$90k.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Egz said:


> Which color?
> 
> Man, that was the hottest thing since Hypercolor clothing


I kind of get the appeal, but I can't imagine trying to get one fixed after a fender bender. I imagine 95% end up with mismatched paint.

In any event, the never driven time capsule cars have never really made any sense to me. As soon as you drive it, it's no longer "never driven." Even if it was a car I always lusted after when new, I'd rather a well-kept car that was actually driven.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Nealric said:


> I kind of get the appeal, but I can't imagine trying to get one fixed after a fender bender. I imagine 95% end up with mismatched paint.


I recall claims that it meant a full respray but don't actually know if that was the case.

There was a body shop near where I grew up in NJ, neighbor was formerly a partner in it, that had a young guy who I guess went and got trained on doing flip flop/chameleon paint jobs in the mid 90s. We ended up with quite a few cars driving around with crazy paint jobs that I guess he was practicing on, same house was always selling them. There was one or two years the probe came with a minor flip flop paint and he redid it with with the mustang color if I am remembering right. I recall a second gen Camaro, I think, with like the yellow/green flip. There were a few others but blanking.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


> My old 914-6 finally made it upon BaT yesterday. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-porsche-914-6-10/
> It is a lot better looking than I was expecting based on the discussion I had with the current owner. I still am not going to bid on it. I suspect it will go somewhere between $80k-$90k.


Must be crazy to see your old car for sale by someone else.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

StressStrain said:


> Must be crazy to see your old car for sale by someone else.


I would love to know what happened to my '73 that I converted to a 6 with a 2.7 liter engine. Although I bet it didn't survive.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

How could you have NOT asked how he found you?

It's a car you haven't owned in 37 years and he somehow not only found your name, but current info.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

CostcoPizza said:


> How could you have NOT asked how he found you?
> 
> It's a car you haven't owned in 37 years and he somehow not only found your name, but current info.


Using AccurINT or LexisNexis, you can easily find contact info via VIN.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Watching this one closely as I currently have my Jazz Blue 20th up for sale. This car has 55k less miles but seems to have mismatched paint and a number of other aesthetic issues that mine does not. Really curious as to what the reserve is and almost surprised that BaT allowed a reserve unless it was pretty low.
> 
> Note the difference between the door and rear quarter. May be a trick of the light, but it looks fairly obvious on my monitor and yet there are no accidents reported on the posted Carfax.
> 
> ...


One hour left on this and another unexplained huge jump in bidding on BaT. Bidding was slow and steady during the week and still at $5300 this morning. Mrmuertos jumps in today and launches right to $7500. Seller then declares to the bidders that the reserve is off. 

I still can't get over thinking there is a lot of fishy business that goes on a BaT. I see this kind of thing happen to often to not think that. 

The good news for me is that if a 20th in as poor condition (seemingly) as this one can bring $7500 I shouldn't be having any issues selling mine...yet I am. I'll see where this ends up and then maybe try myself.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CostcoPizza said:


> How could you have NOT asked how he found you?
> 
> It's a car you haven't owned in 37 years and he somehow not only found your name, but current info.





mikegilbert said:


> Using AccurINT or LexisNexis, you can easily find contact info via VIN.


He found me through a Porsche Panorama ad that someone on a Porsche forum had saved. My work phone number in the ad was still the same as today.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

spockcat said:


> He found me through a Porsche Panorama ad that someone on a Porsche forum had saved. My work phone number in the ad was still the same as today.



Utterly amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Do you guys think I could use one of these services to find the original owner of my Porsche? I've tried all sorts of methods with no luck.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

mikegilbert said:


> Utterly amazing!


What's most amazing to me is working at the same place since at least 1979.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> Do you guys think I could use one of these services to find the original owner of my Porsche? I've tried all sorts of methods with no luck.


Find someone with access to LexisNexis. Back in the day I worked for my dad during summers off in college and he had me doing stuff in LexisNexis. Its scary the amount of info you can find about someone on there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> What's most amazing to me is working at the same place since at least 1979.


We even moved the business from CT to FL 9 years ago. Kept the same CT phone number for business continuity.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


> My old 914-6 finally made it upon BaT yesterday. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-porsche-914-6-10/
> It is a lot better looking than I was expecting based on the discussion I had with the current owner. I still am not going to bid on it. I suspect it will go somewhere between $80k-$90k.


Still got one of the old keys right?


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey Chris., haven't heard from you in a long time my NJ brother. 



chris86vw said:


> I recall claims that it meant a full respray but don't actually know if that was the case.
> 
> There was a body shop near where I grew up in NJ, neighbor was formerly a partner in it, that had a young guy who I guess went and got trained on doing flip flop/chameleon paint jobs in the mid 90s. We ended up with quite a few cars driving around with crazy paint jobs that I guess he was practicing on, same house was always selling them. There was one or two years the probe came with a minor flip flop paint and he redid it with with the mustang color if I am remembering right. I recall a second gen Camaro, I think, with like the yellow/green flip. There were a few others but blanking.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Nealric said:


> I kind of get the appeal, but I can't imagine trying to get one fixed after a fender bender. I imagine 95% end up with mismatched paint.


Negative. Apparently, one of the features of this is that you could repaint an area the size of a quarter and not see a difference.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> One hour left on this and another unexplained huge jump in bidding on BaT. Bidding was slow and steady during the week and still at $5300 this morning. Mrmuertos jumps in today and launches right to $7500. Seller then declares to the bidders that the reserve is off.


Everyone has their conspiracy theory. Lots of bidders don't spend time humping the listings like the masses. Besides, most auctions don't have a linear bidding plot at all.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


>


♫Top of the line in utility sports/Unexplained fires are a matter for the courts... CANYONERO!♫


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

This four banger E30 is bidding at $10,200 eight hours after listing. It's got leather, but at 103K miles the price sounds like crack pipe territory. Or is that really where the E30 market is at? What say TCL?


----------



## Terbough (Feb 4, 2016)

TJSwoboda said:


> This four banger E30 is bidding at $10,200 eight hours after listing. It's got leather, but at 103K miles the price sounds like crack pipe territory. Or is that really where the E30 market is at? What say TCL?


It's all the goons that missed the E30 M3 and 964 boat bidding up slow-ass econoboxes to take to Radwood. If that car were on craigslist, it would be $5500-$7500.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

Terbough said:


> It's all the goons that missed the E30 M3 and 964 boat bidding up slow-ass econoboxes to take to Radwood. If that car were on craigslist, it would be $5500-$7500.


The slightly impractical fun car market also seems to be going a little wild right now with people expecting to commute less. It might go for more than you're suggesting on CL, but IMHO it shouldn't. It's a nice car, but there's no way I'd pay five figures for it. In fact if I had an E30 it'd be going up right now. :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Terbough said:


> It's all the goons that missed the E30 M3 and 964 boat bidding up slow-ass econoboxes to take to Radwood. If that car were on craigslist, it would be $5500-$7500.


I don't even think it'd be that much. They pop up randomly around here for 2500-4000$ in great shape.

A friend picked up a gold 325i vert from the original owner last year. Paid $2800 for it and the car had 64,000 miles on it.


----------



## Terbough (Feb 4, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> I don't even think it'd be that much. They pop up randomly around here for 2500-4000$ in great shape.
> 
> A friend picked up a gold 325i vert from the original owner last year. Paid $2800 for it and the car had 64,000 miles on it.


Yeah, but vert = $1k at least below market. Vert + auto even cheaper.

These are basic $2-3k cars with 100k. Clean, nice, maint. records? Sure, maybe $4.5k-$5.5k. Manuel 4-banger, and absolutely zero rust and less than 75k miles? maybe $5-7k. The only desirable trim was the 325is, everything else doesn't do the "magic" stuff folks chasing M3s are after unless you do an engine swap and a ton of suspension stuff. 

Either way, $10k is crackpipe for that car.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I had an '87 325iS about 15 years ago, white on red coupe. Shoulda kept it, could've sold it for a billion dollars on BaT today.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Terbough said:


> Yeah, but vert = $1k at least below market. Vert + auto even cheaper.
> 
> These are basic $2-3k cars with 100k. Clean, nice, maint. records? Sure, maybe $4.5k-$5.5k. Manuel 4-banger, and absolutely zero rust and less than 75k miles? maybe $5-7k. The only desirable trim was the 325is, everything else doesn't do the "magic" stuff folks chasing M3s are after unless you do an engine swap and a ton of suspension stuff.
> 
> Either way, $10k is crackpipe for that car.


True true.

This car was a manual. Had some m bits on it.

Cammisa and Matt Farrah were just talking about the vert 325’s with M-Technik treatment are 25-30k dollar cars. Nuts.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol you guys make it sound 4K mile per year driven e30s are just raining from the sky. I’d love to see some examples of the clean 5k e30s you are finding, and I’m sure plenty of others in here would appreciate it as well.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

westopher said:


> Lol you guys make it sound 4K mile per year driven e30s are just raining from the sky. I’d love to see some examples of the clean 5k e30s you are finding, and I’m sure plenty of others in here would appreciate it as well.


64,000 miles, manuel, $2,800


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I mean, it's really nice, but comparing an early model bronze vert, to a late model alpine coupe....It's not the same. 
There's going to be deals to be had on the (nearly) least popular builds of popular cars. I bet that 318is goes for close to 20k. It really depends on how many other people are looking for what you are, and a deal falling into your lap is only a small blip on a lot of data that determines a market.
Also, when I said finding, I was implying people would appreciate the listings, because I'm sure some people in here would love to buy.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

westopher said:


> Lol you guys make it sound 4K mile per year driven e30s are just raining from the sky. I’d love to see some examples of the clean 5k e30s you are finding, and I’m sure plenty of others in here would appreciate it as well.


Up here they all seem to be "stanced" and then they still want ridiculous money for them.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

How cool.. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-nissan-desert-runner/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

220k mile '87 325IS in original condition... $6250










https://vermont.craigslist.org/cto/d/essex-junction-bmw325is/7152868306.html


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Clean non-swapped 318is's are rare, and have always been a desirable spec of E30.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

westopher said:


> Lol you guys make it sound 4K mile per year driven e30s are just raining from the sky. I’d love to see some examples of the clean 5k e30s you are finding, and I’m sure plenty of others in here would appreciate it as well.


I think that E30 is pretty nice and worth $10k despite being a 4-banger. That said, I think at $20k, a 4-pot run of the mill 30 year old BMW isn't where my money would be going. At the end of the day, it's nothing special - it's just an old 4 cylinder car that is clean. Is that really all it takes to be worth $20k now?


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> This four banger E30 is bidding at $10,200 eight hours after listing. It's got leather, but at 103K miles the price sounds like crack pipe territory. Or is that really where the E30 market is at? What say TCL?


I'm pretty sure that's vinyl, not leather. 318is came standard with vinyl. I don't remember if leather was an option.

At $10k, that's probably a tad below market. $20k sounds a bit much. I wouldn't be surprised if it hit $20k on BaT, considering how crazy some bidding gets. Like the 996 Targa that went for $41k.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

CostcoPizza said:


> Clean non-swapped 318is's are rare, and have always been a desirable spec of E30.


But why?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> Clean non-swapped 318is's are rare, and have always been a desirable spec of E30.


I don't know - Back when new it was like the fake rich BMW from my recollection.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> I don't know - Back when new it was like the fake rich BMW from my recollection.


The regular 318i or the is?



thegave said:


> But why?


One model year only in the US (91). It's a neat little package: manual only, sport seats/trim, available LSD, same rear spring rate as the M3, oh and only 2600lbs.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

thegave said:


> CostcoPizza said:
> 
> 
> > Clean non-swapped 318is's are rare, and have always been a desirable spec of E30.
> ...


They look good, they are fun to drive, RWD, light, they’re as safe as they can really be from that era.
Plenty of people wanted them when they were younger, and are probably in a place now where 15k really is trivial. If I was gonna go buy one the 5k I might save by looking for a year and hoping I get lucky wouldn’t be worth it to me, and plenty of people feel the same way. You don’t need to feel the same way about it to understand it.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> One model year only in the US (91). It's a neat little package: manual only, sport seats/trim, available LSD, same rear spring rate as the M3, oh and only 2600lbs.


Friend had one about 10 years ago, red over black.
It was pretty clapped when he bought it and we redid pretty much every bushing and suspension/steering bit. Motor was strong just worn out chassis.

Ended up with Bilsteins and some mild H&RS as well.
Never really did get the appeal, especially for the price (though it was a lot cheaper back then :laugh: ).
It felt wheezy compared to the 6 cylinder cars and was too plush inside for a tossable small 80s car (I'm more of a Mk2 fan, so perhaps biased)


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> The regular 318i or the is?


Doesn't matter. To me it's similar to the folks that buy a 1 or 2 series now mostly for the badges (not talking about "M"variants), not the performance or heritage. This was the end of the golden era of the 80's where image was everything. Back then you wanted a three pointed star or a roundel to feel relevant or like you had "made it". 

Doesnt mean it isn't a desirable car today. It just seemed to have a different feel back when they were new. I was 20 when these went on sale.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Now all those logos really mean is that you have any job at all and qualify for 10 year financing @19%


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

What does everyone think about this (allegedly) one-owner E46 M3? Could be a good bargain if bids remain depressed. Even if the seller were hiding something, how bad could it be? The wheels seem centered and straight but I don't have the best eyes.

Cliff notes: Single owner BMW E46 M3 but mismatched window trim (allegedly from factory) and misplaced M3 badge that seller can't explain draw skeptical allegations of unreported rear damage.





































Allegedly taken on day of purchase showing mismatched trim delivered from factory:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

thegave said:


> What does everyone think about this (allegedly) one-owner E46 M3? Could be a good bargain if bids remain depressed. Even if the seller were hiding something, how bad could it be? The wheels seem centered and straight but I don't have the best eyes.
> 
> Cliff notes: Single owner BMW E46 M3 but mismatched window trim (allegedly from factory) and misplaced M3 badge that seller can't explain draw skeptical allegations of unreported rear damage.


It doesn't seem to me there is any question that this is an original owner car based on the paperwork and Carfax. Granted Carfax is known for making some mistakes but usually it is an omission of an accident or something.

The trim and badge placement do seem odd, but it isn't impossible that mistakes are made at a factory. My dad once got a brand new Ford Taurus as a company car with the rear Ford logo installed upside down. Obviously you'd hope quality control at BMW was better than at Ford, but who really knows on any given day. 

I feel kind of bad for the seller because it honestly seems like he doesn't know why the badge is placed wrong or there is no VIN sticker under the plate. Definitely a mystery.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

I know at least one person who picked up their 2011 BMW at the factory (euro delivery) with incorrect badging so it's not impossible.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

This is the same company who painted a customers car the entire wrong color. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2013-bmw-m3-27/



> The car was ordered new by the seller through the European Delivery Program, but was initially painted in the wrong color due to a factory error and had to be replaced by BMW as reported by several automotive news outlets.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2016-bmw-m4-gts-13/

Man this guy took a bath on this M4 GTS with only 61 miles on the clock. 

If memory serves me these mostly sold with a dealer markup for around 150k new. 

Back at the time I was wondering if these would really appreciate, since they were so similar to a standard m4. They do have some genuinely cool additions like the water tank, and exclusive parts, but $150k was a lot of money for a m4. 

I guess we have our answer since it only went for 81k.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

UncleJB said:


> It doesn't seem to me there is any question that this is an original owner car based on the paperwork and Carfax. Granted Carfax is known for making some mistakes but usually it is an omission of an accident or something.
> 
> The trim and badge placement do seem odd, but it isn't impossible that mistakes are made at a factory. My dad once got a brand new Ford Taurus as a company car with the rear Ford logo installed upside down. Obviously you'd hope quality control at BMW was better than at Ford, but who really knows on any given day.
> 
> I feel kind of bad for the seller because it honestly seems like he doesn't know why the badge is placed wrong or there is no VIN sticker under the plate. Definitely a mystery.


Car was probably damaged in transit or while in the dealer stock and repaired at port or by the dealer. Neither scenario would be on the carfax but would explain how the guy bought it new like that.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Sure it's cool but damn that's a lot of money and still 5 days to go. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-aston-martin-v8-vantage-zagato/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

That's more than just cool and if I had unlimited funds at my disposal this is the kind of car I would be bidding hard on. Or with a hard on. Or both.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

t44tq said:


> I'm pretty sure that's vinyl, not leather. 318is came standard with vinyl. I don't remember if leather was an option.
> 
> At $10k, that's probably a tad below market. $20k sounds a bit much. I wouldn't be surprised if it hit $20k on BaT, considering how crazy some bidding gets. Like the 996 Targa that went for $41k.


Vinyl ("Mercedes leather") in a BMW? Eep!


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> 220k mile '87 325IS in original condition... $6250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is in my town yet I have never seen it on the road. Price is high IMO. I have a 1987 red/black 325ic, manual with sport seats and the is front fascia and rear spoiler, with 150k on it. I figure it is only worth $5,000


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

pontiac said:


> Sure it's cool but damn that's a lot of money and still 5 days to go.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-aston-martin-v8-vantage-zagato/


It’s still a bargain compared to many other limited production Zagato bodied vehicles. I wonder how much the factory rebuild will affect value. It would definitely do better if it was RHD as they are highly sought after by both British and Japanese collectors.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Curious to see where this ends up.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-slc/


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

pontiac said:


> Sure it's cool but damn that's a lot of money and still 5 days to go.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-aston-martin-v8-vantage-zagato/


That is awesome, not pretty but as a child of the 80s I love the square, unforgiving looks.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> Curious to see where this ends up.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-slc/


Has to be the most boring, uninspired write-up that I've ever seen on BaT...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This No Reserve GTI could be a bargain for someone. Quite a history on it.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-volkswagen-rabbit-20/

$2000 with three days left to go.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

roman16v said:


> Has to be the most boring, uninspired write-up that I've ever seen on BaT...


What are they supposed to say about a completely stock VW?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Laguna Seca Blue over a Laguna Seca Blue alert. 1 of 36.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-bmw-m3-coupe-71/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-nissan-skyline-10/










Jeez, this thing looks beat to hell and just presents poorly all around.

Oh, and all of the jack stands.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

roman16v said:


> Oh, and all of the jack stands.


Which TCL members car is this?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Harv said:


> This is the same company who painted a customers car the entire wrong color.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2013-bmw-m3-27/


I remember a TCL thread with the Euro Delivery in the wrong colour. Was it a poster here or am I imagining things?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Mike! said:


> I remember a TCL thread with the Euro Delivery in the wrong colour. Was it a poster here or am I imagining things?


I remembered a thread about that as well, but I can't remember if it was this car or European delivery.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Wait are you guys saying that M3 on BaT is the one from the color snafu?

https://www.carscoops.com/2013/05/bmw-m3-individual-wrong-color/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> Wait are you guys saying that M3 on BaT is the one from the color snafu?
> 
> https://www.carscoops.com/2013/05/bmw-m3-individual-wrong-color/


Yepp. Same car. Still the E92 M3 record holder there.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Harv said:


> Yepp. Same car. Still the E92 M3 record holder there.


IIRC, the guy ordered the car near the end of the E92 production run and BMW gave him the option of swapping his interior over to an Atlantic E92 they had in inventory. Is that what happened to this car or was it built from scratch in this color?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

chucchinchilla said:


> IIRC, the guy ordered the car near the end of the E92 production run and BMW gave him the option of swapping his interior over to an Atlantic E92 they had in inventory. Is that what happened to this car or was it built from scratch in this color?


It was supposed to be Atlantis. They painted it Atlantic and offered to swap the interior to an Atlantis car. IIRC they dismantled it and painted it again. The story was on M3forum.net, which disappeared and all the years of info are lost.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Harv said:


> Laguna Seca Blue over a Laguna Seca Blue alert. 1 of 36.


Gross, like sitting inside a can of Play-Doh.

Rare is often rare because it sucks.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-nissan-skyline-10/
> 
> Oh, and all of the jack stands.


 Maybe they are HF stands and he knew half of them would fail.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

PZ said:


> Maybe they are HF stands and he new half of them would fail.


No, the red one is rated for 6 tons and the gray ones are 1.5 tons each.

Math checks out.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

westopher said:


> It was supposed to be Atlantis. They painted it Atlantic and offered to swap the interior to an Atlantis car. IIRC they dismantled it and painted it again. The story was on M3forum.net, which disappeared and all the years of info are lost.


They built a whole new car from scratch and finished it off in the BMW Individual center while it was awaiting seats because production ended. The seller talks about it somewhere within the auction comments. They also gifted him a M exhaust.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Where have you gone, BMW? 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-3-0cs-25/


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Damn, that car is amazing.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow, BMW perfection. :thumbup: Really love that color and the photos are well done.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sold for $76,000 today. Probably worth as much as my 2016 Cayman GTS. And my Cayman won't appreciate anytime soon where the 914-6 will. 



spockcat said:


> My old 914-6 finally made it upon BaT yesterday. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-porsche-914-6-10/
> It is a lot better looking than I was expecting based on the discussion I had with the current owner. I still am not going to bid on it. I suspect it will go somewhere between $80k-$90k.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^Yeah, but that car is hideous, your Cayman isn't


----------



## G_RockNYTN (Nov 5, 2006)

Just sold for $80,500!!!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-porsche-944-turbo-24/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^Yeah, but that car is hideous, your Cayman isn't


If by "hideous" you mean "awesome", then yeah. Although the Cayman is pretty awesome, too.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^Yeah, but that car is hideous


Blasphemer!!!


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

My goodness that E9 is striking. Great photos. Really makes me miss mine. I did come across a really nice one for sale off market yesterday for $50k. The one on BaT is much nicer, and kudos for the seller on showing the spots that are usually hidden. 

I'd clean the surface rust out of the trunk and enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> ^^^Yeah, but that car is hideous, your Cayman isn't


:sly:

Sometimes I wonder if lococrappe has hacked your account.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Euro-spec '86 BMW 325 convertible, 5-speed manual. The Euro version got 168 HP, whereas my dad's '86 325 2 door manual got a whopping 121 HP.*

*=Though it was pretty torquey, and the US version got a huge HP increase in '98. I drove my dad's a good deal in the mid 90s. #old


















Dad's had a digital clock, though.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-alfa-romeo-155-2/










Jeez, that intake!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-alfa-romeo-155-2/


I know the owner of this car from another online community. Beautiful car but the fact that it can't be registered in the U.S. until next year is really hurting it IMO. It may not hit reserve at this point.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-shelby-mustang-gt500-427ci-side-oiler-4-speed/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-ferrari-348-10/










My appreciation for the 348 has increased greatly over the last few years.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-ferrari-348-10/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$111,000 in 1992 would be around $206,000 in today's dollar. That would be a value for a car like that brand new these days.

Nonetheless, very cool car hope it does well. I also like them. :thumbup:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

G_RockNYTN said:


> Just sold for $80,500!!!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-porsche-944-turbo-24/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Colors!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-bmw-328d-xdrive-sports-wagon-individual-package/


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Harv said:


> Colors!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-bmw-328d-xdrive-sports-wagon-individual-package/


It's pretty. That's a $30K CPO car all day long. The green should drop the price a bit but since it's BAT, it'll do $40K.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^It's a bit disappointing to see such a wild exterior matched with a completely standard black interior. I'm not saying it should be like Wellington P. Funk's neon green Audi S5 w/Cinnamon interior, but at least some green stitching, carbon fiber trim, or something that says hey this is a special car.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

robr2 said:


> It's pretty. That's a $30K CPO car all day long. The green should drop the price a bit but since it's BAT, it'll do $40K.


Diesel wagon in an individual color? More like 65k


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> It doesn't seem to me there is any question that this is an original owner car based on the paperwork and Carfax. Granted Carfax is known for making some mistakes but usually it is an omission of an accident or something.
> 
> The trim and badge placement do seem odd, but it isn't impossible that mistakes are made at a factory. My dad once got a brand new Ford Taurus as a company car with the rear Ford logo installed upside down. Obviously you'd hope quality control at BMW was better than at Ford, but who really knows on any given day.
> 
> I feel kind of bad for the seller because it honestly seems like he doesn't know why the badge is placed wrong or there is no VIN sticker under the plate. Definitely a mystery.


A bit late to the party but I've posted on here before about my friend's mom's brand new Lexus GS that came with a mismatched B-pillar. So even Lexus wasn't immune.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Harv said:


> Colors!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-bmw-328d-xdrive-sports-wagon-individual-package/


 Now that's the perfect color for my car.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-toyota-mr2-30/










I mean, it's a cool car, low mileage, and it's even my color but $20k with 4 days to go...


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-toyota-mr2-30/
> 
> mister two turbo
> 
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-toyota-mr2-30/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like 2nd generation MR2s, but I love 1st generation ones. This one, with little more than half of the power, is much more compelling to me personally. I'd prefer it in white (because white with red rocker stripes would be traditional Japanese racing colors). As of now it's $3,000 with 5 days to go. How high will it go? I have no real idea, but I'd guess twice that plus BAT tax, so figure 7 or 8k. Who knows?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-mr2-24/










:heart:


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-toyota-mr2-30/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to own a 93T, mint, but in red. The values of these are crazy imo. They are neat cars but dynamically they aren't that good. The engine is kinda boring with no power below 3K and zero reason to push it past 6K where it starts to die. Steering is slow and the whole car feels kinda boring unless you are really pushing it. Good luck getting tires in the factory size.

I had a fair bit of seat time in AW11 MR2's and they are in my opinion a lot more fun to drive than SW20's. SW20 has the looks and is wayyyy faster in Turbo guise but other I'd rather have an AW11.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> This No Reserve GTI could be a bargain for someone. Quite a history on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$6500 now; ends in 5 hours. There are some accidents reported on this one, so I wonder if it will stay on the low end.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Stromaluski said:


> Curious to see where this ends up.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-slc/


Sold for $22,250.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I'm not complaining too much about the golden era Toyota price increases. I just wish the market would look at the Celica Alltrac as a value. It has more racing history than the MR2 but the nostalgia isn't about real racing. It is Forza and Need for Speed age people getting into buying their favorite video game cars. Right? Kinda? I wouldn't know. I'm a gen X punk rocker.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> Sold for $22,250.


Honestly I can't even be surprised anymore with BaT. :laugh: It seems to be the most illogical thing I have ever seen in my life. 

My buddy had a clean Corrado (albeit a G60) that he literally almost ended up giving away last year. If I had known how little he would have taken in would be in my garage. Suffice to say this VR model sold for 20x what he sold his for ultimately.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry if this is a repost, I went as far back as I dare

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2013-lotus-lotus-211-number-200/

Is this really street legal though? It seems like NM was ok with it but I feel like the EPA would frown upon this and seize it in a heartbeat


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

TJSwoboda said:


> This four banger E30 is bidding at $10,200 eight hours after listing. It's got leather, but at 103K miles the price sounds like crack pipe territory. Or is that really where the E30 market is at? What say TCL?





westopher said:


> I mean, it's really nice, but comparing an early model bronze vert, to a late model alpine coupe....It's not the same.
> There's going to be deals to be had on the (nearly) least popular builds of popular cars. I bet that 318is goes for close to 20k. It really depends on how many other people are looking for what you are, and a deal falling into your lap is only a small blip on a lot of data that determines a market.
> Also, when I said finding, I was implying people would appreciate the listings, because I'm sure some people in here would love to buy.





Terbough said:


> Yeah, but vert = $1k at least below market. Vert + auto even cheaper.
> 
> These are basic $2-3k cars with 100k. Clean, nice, maint. records? Sure, maybe $4.5k-$5.5k. Manuel 4-banger, and absolutely zero rust and less than 75k miles? maybe $5-7k. The only desirable trim was the 325is, everything else doesn't do the "magic" stuff folks chasing M3s are after unless you do an engine swap and a ton of suspension stuff.
> 
> Either way, $10k is crackpipe for that car.


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...aXOH0hQgjmWBJzRroY7YIThkI3Dfx6PEHAHXBg6q3JPdE
Car sold for 22k.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Almost nothing sells for a realistic price on BaT, most things sell for _significantly_ higher than they should reasonably bring. 1.2M views a day doesn't matter, the market is still the market and BaT consistently reflects something abnormal. Sure, occasionally there's something reasonable or a deal, but the bulk of these sales are just plain eyerolling absurd.

I won't even blink an eye when that green wagon goes for $50-$60k even though everyone on TCL has to admit it's a $30k normal used car all day long. Yes wagon, yes diesel, yes bright color - but every one of those things severely limits the pool of potential buyers, traditionally driving value down.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree for the most part, but the point is with many of these cars is, they represent such a large portion of their own market. A 100k e30 in the most desirable colour combo (not to me, but the market) you might come across once in 5 years if you're looking for one. Get it here, or risk not getting one, ever. You need to be lucky, or know someone that owns one and catch them on a day where something breaks or they are angry at the car to pry it from their hands. It's not like just going on CL and saying "hey look at all these 5k e30s," when we all know that 99/100 are complete garbage after 30 years on the road. Even the ok cars need 5-10k to be great cars, and a ton of your time. It's even the case with cars that are more definitive classics like the g-body 911s and such.


----------



## rloewy (Jan 30, 2015)

Have to remember that the M42 engined E30 was a 1 year only deal in coupe/sedan form - and many call them the poor man's E30 M3 for a reason.

I had a 1991 318i (4 door variant, even less common than the coupe) - and it was one of the best cars I have ever had. I would have kept it forever as I hope to do with my '93 Miata, but someone ran into it when I was standing at a red light and totaled it. 

Now, If a good E30 M3 goes for around $50K - see: https://www.classic.com/m/bmw/3-series/e30/m3/ - paying 40% of that price for a junior version of that car is not that big a deal imho. Is it higher than what you could do if you found one on Craigslist? I am certain of it. When, however, was the last time you saw a good one on Craigslist? 

Here are some samples from what I have seen recently:

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/d/san-ramon-i-e30/7155137245.html - twice the mileage, some real issues, asking price $7K

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cto/d/san-mateo-1991-bmw-e30-318is-pending/7150888999.html - almost 2.5 times the miles, some issues, sold for $6.5K

So, without going into the details of that car which I did not inspect - I would say that you might be paying a bit of a premium (or maybe, you are paying it 3-4 years too early) - but the price for that specific E30 incarnation - does not seem too crazy to me.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

rloewy said:


> So, without going into the details of that car which I did not inspect - I would say that you might be paying a bit of a premium (or maybe, you are paying it 3-4 years too early) - but the price for that specific E30 incarnation - does not seem too crazy to me.


When I was seriously looking at a '64 Lincoln Continental a few years back the guy that ran the shop selling it said a similar statement which stuck with me. "You can't really pay too much for a classic, but you can buy too early." It didn't make much sense to me at the time but after thinking about it for a while it made a lot of sense.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

robr2 said:


> It's pretty. That's a $30K CPO car all day long. The green should drop the price a bit but since it's BAT, it'll do $40K.


Oh, one other thing. This was a lease car. Does BMW Financial Services give a lower residual on a crazy color like that?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

robr2 said:


> Oh, one other thing. This was a lease car. Does BMW Financial Services give a lower residual on a crazy color like that?


residual percents are constant


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Man, sometimes watching bidding is fun.

A very rare Mercedes E36 wagon was up, 3.6 litter in-line 6 with about 280 HP, never available here, originally a Japanese market car... but left hand drive..










By noon yesterday, it had a half hour left for bidding, and was sitting at $7,000.

After multiple last second bids, it sold for $37,750. Dayummm!!!


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-mercedes-benz-e36t/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

This thing is wild. Wow. MTech car with factory Lotus White leather. Then the seller swapped in a 3.5L M30 and a turbo kit from the Euro 7-series. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-bmw-325i-m-technic-cabriolet-10/


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...nGYmm5pZT2cQrighl7lUDRkbC7LKqlQuKC6Y4CqKuKcnw


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> Almost nothing sells for a realistic price on BaT, most things sell for _significantly_ higher than they should reasonably bring. 1.2M views a day doesn't matter, the market is still the market and BaT consistently reflects something abnormal. Sure, occasionally there's something reasonable or a deal, but the bulk of these sales are just plain eyerolling absurd.
> 
> I won't even blink an eye when that green wagon goes for $50-$60k even though everyone on TCL has to admit it's a $30k normal used car all day long. Yes wagon, yes diesel, yes bright color - but every one of those things severely limits the pool of potential buyers, traditionally driving value down.



agree 100%. BaT has some serious Jedi mind tricks at work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

whalemingo said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...nGYmm5pZT2cQrighl7lUDRkbC7LKqlQuKC6Y4CqKuKcnw


Good luck man - off to a good start already. Do you have an idea of what you expect it to go for?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> Sold for $22,250.





s4buckeye said:


> agree 100%. BaT has some serious Jedi mind tricks at work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you guys are saying I should just buy the $2k G60 Corrado near me, pretty it up, and list it on BaT, right?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mike! said:


> So you guys are saying I should just buy the $2k G60 Corrado near me, pretty it up, and list it on BaT, right?


No. Not worth your time. Link?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

Wait, one of our TCL'ers, Dave_car_guy bidding on Whalemingo's car?


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

robr2 said:


> It's pretty. That's a $30K CPO car all day long. The green should drop the price a bit but since it's BAT, it'll do $40K.


LOL @ EGR cooler/DPF/O2 sensor replaced. The car has 17k miles! #justgermancarthings


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

whalemingo said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...nGYmm5pZT2cQrighl7lUDRkbC7LKqlQuKC6Y4CqKuKcnw


Can I ask like someone did on the auction for my old 1971 914-6 whether your car has A/C and still has all the emissions controls in place.  :laugh:


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

leaded gas was as good as it got for “emissions control” and “rear view mirror” was an optional safety feature with the “horn, blinker and windshield wiper” package


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

s4buckeye said:


> leaded gas was as good as it got for “emissions control” and “rear view mirror” was an optional safety feature with the “horn, blinker and windshield wiper” package


I think for A/C the Beetle had 2/50 A/C. 2 windows down, 50 mph.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

spockcat said:


> I think for A/C the Beetle had 2/50 A/C. 2 windows down, 50 mph.


Absolutely.

Euro option was 2/80 w/ kph


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Harold said:


> Wait, one of our TCL'ers, Dave_car_guy bidding on Whalemingo's car?


Gotta support. 

Also, been around TCL for all these years. BMW, Audi, Porsche. No VW!! 

And. What a great piece of work! Now to get that A/C working....


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> This four banger E30 is bidding at $10,200 eight hours after listing. It's got leather, but at 103K miles the price sounds like crack pipe territory. Or is that really where the E30 market is at? What say TCL?





Terbough said:


> It's all the goons that missed the E30 M3 and 964 boat bidding up slow-ass econoboxes to take to Radwood. If that car were on craigslist, it would be $5500-$7500.





Cabin Pics said:


> I don't even think it'd be that much. They pop up randomly around here for 2500-4000$ in great shape.
> 
> A friend picked up a gold 325i vert from the original owner last year. Paid $2800 for it and the car had 64,000 miles on it.


Sold for $22,000, more than it cost new. There is no God.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TJSwoboda said:


> Sold for $22,000, more than it cost new. There is no God.


I believe a 1971 914-6 had an MSRP of about $6000. By 1982 they were worth $12k. A few days ago the same $12k car went for $76k. Buy the right car, keep it in great condition and they do appreciate.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Gotta support.
> 
> Also, been around TCL for all these years. BMW, Audi, Porsche. No VW!!
> 
> And. What a great piece of work! Now to get that A/C working....


Thanks for the compliments on the car Dave. You noticed something that I didn't think anyone would. 

Also it does have the A/C option. I left the vent wings in.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No. Not worth your time. Link?


Man, I was looking at the ad this morning, just before I posted that, and it’s already gone. Marketplace is on fire right now. Dealer lots (new & used) are slim pickings too. 

This recession so far is the exact opposite of Carmaggedon.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Gotta support.
> 
> Also, been around TCL for all these years. BMW, Audi, Porsche. No VW!!
> 
> And. What a great piece of work! Now to get that A/C working....


This is awesome. Be a great addition to your garage Dave. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

whalemingo said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the car Dave. You noticed something that I didn't think anyone would.
> 
> Also it does have the A/C option. I left the vent wings in.


LOL, glad it has teh vent A/C!! But I'll be perfectly honest, I just recalled that window info from your build thread a while back, and I noticed you took the time to take the photos of the window labels, which made me recall it. Your build thread and pics on that always impressed me, and I mean it about that engine being like the back of a Patek Phillippe Chronograph. And heck, people pay $30K to $200K for one of those watches, which can't even be driven! (Patek Phillippe for sale)





















UncleJB said:


> This is awesome. Be a great addition to your garage Dave. :thumbup:


I'll be honest once again (a trait I try to maintain as much as I can)... I am likely NOT the eventual buyer for the car. I absolutely respect it, and would love to sit and admire it, but I'm trying to reduce my car count right now! However, I also am happy to be the guy out there keeping anyone else from thinking they might get a steal on it. That's kind of how I ended up with my 1977 911S, though.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> LOL... ...and I mean it about that engine being like the back of a Patek Phillippe Chronograph. And heck, people pay $30K to $200K for one of those watches, which can't even be driven! (Patek Phillippe for sale)


As a proud owner (er, "keeper" according to their ads) of two Pateks, one a man's dress with a genuine crocodile leather strap (which strap looks as new after more than thirty years of use), one a grand complication, I jumped when I saw the above photo. Most people have no clue, as very few watch movements are ever exposed (a lot of cheap knockoffs have crystal backs, though). A little trivia: Customs requires four items of information _must_ be embossed or engraved on every watch movement brought into the US (a charming anachronism from when watches were hand-assembled): The country of manufacture, the name of the manufacturer, the number of jewels (not faceted-type jewels like most people may be imagining right now, like a precious emerald or a ruby, but a little sliver of mineral used to reduce the friction of a shaft in the many wheels and cogs found therein) and whether "adjusted" (can be fine-tuned by the watchmaker or watch repairman for greater accuracy) or "unadjusted" (you get what you get as far as accuracy, the cheapest assembly of all). This information determines the amount of customs that the importer must pay for every watch movement brought into our borders.

I can't imagine a more lovingly--and artfully designed--hand-assembled piece of machinery on the face of the Earth than a Patek Phillippe timepiece... Alright, enough watch porn, back to old cars... :wave:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Dear Lord, I am utterly smitten. If you have means to view this one in 4K, do it.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1963-jaguar-xke-roadster-15/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seabird said:


> Dear Lord, I am utterly smitten. If you have means to view this one in 4K, do it.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1963-jaguar-xke-roadster-15/


It is beautiful but what effect on price does the complete color change usually have? And isn't the original color a better color than red?



> The car was originally finished in Opalescent Silver Blue and was repainted red in the early 2000s.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Re value... *shrug* That’s not really where my headspace is at with it. I personally prefer the red. Though I used to go to school with a girl whose dad had one in BRG. Gorgeous!


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

boogetyboogety said:


> As a proud owner (er, "keeper" according to their ads) of two Pateks


Whoa.

Any photos?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

boogetyboogety said:


> As a proud owner...I can't imagine a more lovingly--and artfully designed--hand-assembled piece of machinery on the face of the Earth than a Patek Phillippe timepiece... Alright, enough watch porn, back to old cars... :wave:


I agree, and applaud you for your "stewardship"!

And you're not off-topic, since the last two words of the thread topic are "...watch thread"


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> And you're not off-topic, since the last two words of the thread topic are "...watch thread"


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Seabird said:


> Dear Lord, I am utterly smitten. If you have means to view this one in 4K, do it.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1963-jaguar-xke-roadster-15/


Yeah, that beauty was photographed with love and attention, and the video was great (love the opening scenes).

I'm guessing $90K, give or take $5K. It could certainly well exceed $100K, depending on who wants it in this color combo. Non-original paint and interior color ar etc only meaningful think to impact value here, IMO. Otherwise $150K if it was in the original opalescent blue with red interior.

As I tell people all the time... the revelation on these cars is just how wonderful they are to drive. Everyone agrees they are beautiful, but that isn't only skin deep. It is a fantastic driver's car. Unless you're over 6'-1", in which case you might need to make some seat rail changes!


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Unless you're over 6'-1", in which case you might need to make some seat rail changes!


As luck would have it I'm 6' even, so there's nothing stopping me from bidding! :thumbup:

*logs into bank account*


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seabird said:


> *logs into bank account*


:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seabird said:


> Dear Lord, I am utterly smitten. If you have means to view this one in 4K, do it.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1963-jaguar-xke-roadster-15/


Long hood is too long.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

What the hell was _that_?!! :laugh:

And what language was it? I have no idea whatsoever.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-toyota-corolla-7/


discuss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

s4buckeye said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-toyota-corolla-7/
> 
> 
> discuss


Oh, man. I worked at the dealer when those were new. They’re boring and they had hes-hes-hesitation problems when they were new, especially the ‘84s. They kept coming up with fixes for the carbs that had varying degrees of success, but none ran as well as the injected versions. There was this (all 4-door) front-drive Corolla from ‘84 through ‘87 and the same years gave us the 2-door vaunted AE86 model. The SR5 had basically the same engine with similar hesitation problems, but that GTS! I still want one To this day. :heart:


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> What the hell was _that_?!! :laugh:
> 
> And what language was it? I have no idea whatsoever.



2nd'd, what in the actual F was that!?!


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, man. I worked at the dealer when those were new. They’re boring and they had hes-hes-hesitation problems when they were new, especially the ‘84s. They kept coming up with fixes for the carbs that had varying degrees of success, but none ran as well as the injected versions. There was this (all 4-door) front-drive Corolla from ‘84 through ‘87 and the same years gave us the 2-door vaunted AE86 model. The SR5 had basically the same engine with similar hesitation problems, but that GTS! I still want one To this day. :heart:


Knew a dude that had a GTS. It looked fast and he thought it was fast, but.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, man. I worked at the dealer when those were new. They’re boring and they had hes-hes-hesitation problems when they were new, especially the ‘84s. They kept coming up with fixes for the carbs that had varying degrees of success, but none ran as well as the injected versions. There was this (all 4-door) front-drive Corolla from ‘84 through ‘87 and the same years gave us the 2-door vaunted AE86 model. The SR5 had basically the same engine with similar hesitation problems, but that GTS! I still want one To this day. :heart:


Back in the early 2000s I had two GT-Ss. Both eventually succumbed to rust, unfortunately, but they were very fun cars.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-corolla-gt-s/










Ugh, what a turd. A lot of issues and needs a lot of work.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-99/










Wow, 8k miles. This should be a 6 figure car... well, it's almost there at $75k with *9* days left.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Honestly even it if weren’t my money I was paying with I’d rather have this one. Can drive it and know it hasn’t just sat. These cars do not like just hanging out in a shed.








https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-100/


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

I knew for a fact that his late 90's Japanese vehicle market would explode while looking at listings for old Integra DC2 Type-R's north of half a decade ago and seeing them all under 20K regardless of miles...

But jesus, I never knew just how good it would get.

Even that 13K for the Honda Prelude was superb, and now a GS-R is going for 25K or more. And this is before we even get into the very rare and special cars such as the Type-R's, NSX's and so on.
I've got a strong feeling that future investment economics textbooks will have a subsection on moments like this, where markets spike in a manner such as this due to technological/environmental factors.

Simply Stunning

Makes me feel good knowing I have an unmolested 90's Honda now :laugh:


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-99/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10:20 PST - $120k with 9 days left.

Silly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-99/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never noticed the two other cutouts in the front spoiler before. Are those for fogs as well?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Tow hook covers.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Batmobile 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-bmw-3-0csl-2/


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

westopher said:


> Honestly even it if weren’t my money I was paying with I’d rather have this one. Can drive it and know it hasn’t just sat. These cars do not like just hanging out in a shed.


I mean, it clearly wasn't in a shed


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry. Sitting in a warehouse


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

I put my first BAT bid in today, but the car got away from me regardless. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-330ci-22/


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

s4buckeye said:


> 10:20 PST - $120k with 9 days left.
> 
> Silly
> 
> ...


this is asinine

oh look, another detached from reality eyeroller

$100k car, sure, maybe. $150k, $200k, get real


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

DonPatrizio said:


> I put my first BAT bid in today, but the car got away from me regardless. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-330ci-22/


so bid on this one instead:


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-330ci-convertible-5sp-manual/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

s4buckeye said:


> so bid on this one instead:
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-330ci-convertible-5sp-manual/


If I was back in CT I definitely would!


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

DonPatrizio said:


> If I was back in CT I definitely would!


Buy it right and ship that thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

puma1552 said:


> this is asinine
> 
> oh look, another detached from reality eyeroller
> 
> $100k car, sure, maybe. $150k, $200k, get real


The people buying these cars don't feel the same way about money as us commoners. If they don't get this one, its not like they can just go get another one with 8k. I don't get the odometer dick stroking either, but its the price you pay to show someone you are more important than them I guess. I just drove mine up a mountain and they are something special though. I bet I have more fun doing that with my peasant e30 m3 though, than the guy with this one will have telling his "friends" how much its worth.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

westopher said:


> If they don't get this one, its not like they can just go get another one with 8k. I don't get the odometer dick stroking either, but its the price you pay to show someone you are more important than them I guess.


Some rich jerks have ego that need to be stroked. But I think most buying high end collectibles (save for a small number of emotionally detatched investor types) are true enthusiasts and preservationists. 

There are very real opportunity costs. Like you said, they can’t just go buy another. In fact, some people only get an opportunity once in a lifetime. 

As for the mileage, it is one measure of a vehicle’s condition and thus value. A car can be restored a thousand times but is only original once. And many collectors value originality as it is the purest expression of the the designer’s and manufacturer’s intent. 

Plus, highly accurate restorations may be near impossible to achieve nowadays due to lack of detailed info, technical skills, materials, government regulations, etc. Just look at chrome plating and paint chemistry as two examples. And restorations are never really the same as original. Objectively better perhaps, but not identical. It can cost hundreds of thousands of dollars to make a #2 condition car a #1 condition concours quality car.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

I totally get the hate that people have for some of these rich guys buying these cars, but it isn't warranted. Do you get mad at people that buy art pieces, or museums that buy gold teeth from 800 years ago?

It is a rare car that not only has already been preserved very well, but will be in the future as well. We should be happy that these cars are being saved by rich people rather than destroyed by guys turning them into drift missiles, imo.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

s4buckeye said:


> so bid on this one instead:
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-330ci-convertible-5sp-manual/
> ...


Damn, that's nice color combo. It's rare to see gray BMW interior surviving daily wear and this one is a convertible too so it's a real surprise the interior look as nice as it does :heart:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

freedomgli said:


> Some rich jerks have ego that need to be stroked. But I think most buying high end collectibles (save for a small number of emotionally detatched investor types) are true enthusiasts and preservationists.
> 
> There are very real opportunity costs. Like you said, they can’t just go buy another. In fact, some people only get an opportunity once in a lifetime.
> 
> ...


Problem I have with super low mile survivors in pristine condition is you basically can't drive one at all without destroying its value. A few rock chips would cause it to lose tens of thousands of dollars (even if, and perhaps especially if, you fixed them). You could buy a driver quality E30 M3, daily it for a few years, and it would still be worth the same (or more) at the end of that period as long as you took reasonable care of it. If you dialed the car in that auction, it would be worth less than half of much after a few years even if you took really good care. And that doesn't even get into driving it in anger as was intended. So it just becomes just another trophy in someone's trophy cabinet.

I also don't get the insistence on perfect originality. I get wanting to preserve the driving experience by not retrofitting EFI and power steering in every vintage car, but I don't get the instance that paint has to be exactly original. Or even more silly, things like the original tool roll. I get that concours judges take note of stuff like that, but it's an endeavour that is truly lost on me.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Casino Royale 6-Speed!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-aston-martin-dbs-4/


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

westopher said:


> The people buying these cars don't feel the same way about money as us commoners. If they don't get this one, its not like they can just go get another one with 8k. I don't get the odometer dick stroking either, but its the price you pay to show someone you are more important than them I guess. I just drove mine up a mountain and they are something special though. I bet I have more fun doing that with my peasant e30 m3 though, than the guy with this one will have telling his "friends" how much its worth.


I was more getting at the fact that 8000 miles is still 8000 miles. 8000 miles is very low, but it's not even in the realm of one with 800, or even 8 miles, and I guarantee you there are several of these with under 100 miles sitting in hermetically sealed bubbles in people's garages that just haven't yet seen the light of day.

A 4.3 mile 1985 IROC was pulled out of a shipping container, and there have been plenty of other third gen F-bodies pulled out of garages covered in factory plastic with under 100 miles on them, and those are ultimate hick cars (I own one). I have no reason to doubt there aren't a bunch of E30s just the same, that just haven't seen the light of day, still with factory plastic on them.

So if an 8k mile car goes for north of $150k, that's just ludicrous IMO - it's still been driven enough to be broken in and have road grime underneath and really isn't in the upper echelon when talking about the lowest of the lowest mile cars. I understand that the 8k car is the one for sale today, and who knows when the 8 mile car will hit the market, but I guarantee you, it's out there, and to me, that's the $150k+ car. This 8k mile car shouldn't really be a penny over $100k imo.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

puma1552 said:


> I have no reason to doubt there aren't a bunch of E30s just the same, that just haven't seen the light of day, still with factory plastic on them.


I'm unsure about that. While we definitely recognize domestic car collectors who might store new examples of possibly collectible cars with all the shipping artifacts, I just don't see much of that with foreign makes. 

With regard to E30s I think the recent appreciation for E30s should have revealed some that were sitting around in as-new condition by now.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

It is really nothing more than the kid(s) with zero in HS, lusting after one of the “most awesome” rides at the time (in their mind), now having tons o’ cash and chasing the (somewhat) low mile unicorn. Look at the recent $50k Civic, GTI, Datsuns, etc. as this type of situation as well.

Mecum and Barrett-Jackson are full of these dudes with the Chevy, Ford and Mopar rides of 1965-1975

just sayin’


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

In another thread, someone mentioned E36s and that they will remain undesirable. 

I believe that to be false.









E36 Convertible with 32k just sold for over $25,000.00. Insane.









I think they are on the rise. Hell, Hagerty just revised my replacement value to almost $20k on my 130,000-mile example. I think folks are starting to realize that they _are_ wonderful M-cars with a ton of personality, reliability, and wonderful dynamics. Faster than an E30, more communicative than an E46 and cheaper than both to fix and buy.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

x(why)z said:


> In another thread, someone mentioned E36s and that they will remain undesirable.
> 
> I believe that to be false.
> 
> ...


That e36 didn't sell. I'm blown away it didn't make reserve. It's 3/4 as undesirable as e36 m3s can get with low milage. 
I've been offered 26k for my e36 and politely declined, which is well over what it's worth IMO, but like I said in a previous post about another car, it's not like you can just find another one.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

westopher said:


> That e36 didn't sell. I'm blown away it didn't make reserve. It's 3/4 as undesirable as e36 m3s can get with low milage.
> I've been offered 26k for my e36 and politely declined, which is well over what it's worth IMO, but like I said in a previous post about another car, it's not like you can just find another one.


Well, I'm a moron. I saw the number pop up on my text alert and rushed off. Still, to be bid to $25k is nuts. I'd love to sell mine so I could bid on Hoovie's DB7 on CaB. My absolute dream car, but I don't have space, and my wife would murder me if I were to buy it and still have my M3.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> I have no reason to doubt there aren't a bunch of E30s just the same, that just haven't seen the light of day, still with factory plastic on them.


F-bodies are a dime a dozen compared to E30 M3. The original M3 is the centerpiece of most any serious BMW collection. They were very rare when new and even more so 30 years later after many have been raced, crashed and used up. The few 0 mile cars in existence are in museums and aren’t going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

x(why)z said:


> I'd love to sell mine so I could bid on Hoovie's DB7 on CaB.


It’s a stunning looking car in the perfect color combo and with a manual transmission. I’m not even mad it’s got the inline-6 engine as it harkens back to the old DB4/5/6 days. I’ve been enamored with his car ever since seeing his YouTube videos. Although truth be told, I’ve always wanted a V12 and hope to some day. But a DB7 GT or any Aston with a V12 and a manual transmission is going to be much more expensive.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Harv said:


> Casino Royale 6-Speed!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-aston-martin-dbs-4/


Love these cars, too. Although my favorite looks wise is the V12 Vantage or maybe the 2nd gen Vanquish (I love the integrated trunk spoiler on that car). It’s so hard to choose!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

freedomgli said:


> F-bodies are a dime a dozen compared to E30 M3. The original M3 is the centerpiece of most any serious BMW collection. They were very rare when new and even more so 30 years later after many have been raced, crashed and used up. The few 0 mile cars in existence are in museums and aren’t going anywhere anytime soon.


I realize Fbodies are more common, but if an 8k mile car brings 150-200k, is the 8 mile bubble car that surely is out there worth 300, 400, 500k? Even god's chariot isn't that special or rare, it just isn't.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

I think I've come around on wingless-GT cars. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2019-porsche-gt3-rs-weissach-8/


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Harv said:


> I think I've come around on wingless-GT cars.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2019-porsche-gt3-rs-weissach-8/


Why would a 2019 Porsche be listed as a no-reserve auction?

Obviously it doesn't really matter since it's going to go for big money anyway, but what is BaT's thought process to be like "Nah, you should go no reserve on this"?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> I realize Fbodies are more common, but if an 8k mile car brings 150-200k, is the 8 mile bubble car that surely is out there worth 300, 400, 500k? Even god's chariot isn't that special or rare, it just isn't.


The sky is the limit and the market determines the price. Is a McLaren F1 worth $50M? A Ferrari 250 GTO $75M? A Jackson Pollock painting worth $140M?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> Why would a 2019 Porsche be listed as a no-reserve auction?
> 
> Obviously it doesn't really matter since it's going to go for big money anyway, but what is BaT's thought process to be like "Nah, you should go no reserve on this"?


BaT doesn’t care what it sells for. They just want a sale so they can get their commission. If they could, they would mandate all auctions be no reserve. But most sellers are risk averse and rightly so.


----------



## Nateblizzy (Oct 3, 2003)

Harv said:


> I think I've come around on wingless-GT cars.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2019-porsche-gt3-rs-weissach-8/


That is preeeeetty much perfection. WOW.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

My dad is trying to justify adding another car to his stable.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1962-willys-overland-interlagos/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

With one day left, how high will it go?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1958-volkswagen-beetle-9/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> With one day left, how high will it go?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1958-volkswagen-beetle-9/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

RS2 alert. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-audi-rs2-2/


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Harv said:


> RS2 alert.


I'd rather have this:










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1976-audi-fox/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> RS2 alert.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-audi-rs2-2/


Good god. $40,000 with that much time left? 

Are these six digit cars?


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

Cabin Pics said:


> Good god. $40,000 with that much time left?
> 
> Are these six digit cars?


Yes. SuperUnicorn Audi wagon with Porsche bits, and manufactured in a Porsche plant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Egz said:


> My dad is trying to justify adding another car to his stable.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1962-willys-overland-interlagos/


Good looking car. Too bad about the engine though, how much weight does the 1.3l Renault push around?

Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> Good god. $40,000 with that much time left?
> 
> Are these six digit cars?


No. At least not yet.

One sold for $65,000 last year.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-audi-rs2/


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Mike! said:


> Man, I was looking at the ad this morning, just before I posted that, and it’s already gone. Marketplace is on fire right now. Dealer lots (new & used) are slim pickings too.
> 
> This recession so far is the exact opposite of Carmaggedon.


And now I found it again, and among the “oldest” listings too. So confused. More than before too? $3,500 CAD ~= $2,600 USD. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2153032298063280/

Worth it for “one of 400 non-sunroof Corrados?”


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

Harv said:


> No. At least not yet.
> 
> One sold for $65,000 last year.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-audi-rs2/


It could easily sell for $100k to the right buyer in a bidding war between 2 motivated parties 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Matt said:


> I'd rather have this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foxy indeed! Too bad it has those mexican bumpers and not the proper euros. But then I can imagine those are not easy to come by...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Here's the commercial that car is in..


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Harv said:


> No. At least not yet.
> 
> One sold for $65,000 last year.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-audi-rs2/


Crazy seeing they were $15k cars 5-10 years ago, wish I had my friend stationed in europe take delivery of one for me and ship it back when he moves back. 7 years ago he was going to be gone for 2 years, now he has 1 to go :banghead:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> Good looking car. Too bad about the engine though, how much weight does the 1.3l Renault push around?


At most, 1300 pounds. Probably closer to 1100lbs. Not bad for a 55hp engine.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Harv said:


> Colors!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-bmw-328d-xdrive-sports-wagon-individual-package/





robr2 said:


> It's pretty. That's a $30K CPO car all day long. The green should drop the price a bit but since it's BAT, it'll do $40K.


Did not meet reserve at $39K. Someone posted they were familiar with the car when it was in Seattle and the lease buyout was $47K. Maybe the seller way overpaid for this car.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*No Reserve: 1994 Acura Vigor GS 5-Speed*
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-acura-vigor/
Current Bid: $8,600 Ends In: 3:14:58	


> BaT Essentials
> 
> Lot #34048
> Seller: tysonhugie
> ...


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

The seemingly endless supply of e30 m3s continues on BAT
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-m3-22/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

westopher said:


> The seemingly endless supply of e30 m3s continues on BAT
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-bmw-m3-22/


As prices increase, people decide that the time to sell has arrived.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah totally get it. I’m surprised though, because so many of the owners of these cars have so much money. The difference that extra 10k makes seems negligible (in the average cars, not the 8k mile ones) but I guess they got rich by making lots of good financial decisions. I wonder if we will see a flood of the market and a decrease in prices, or if there really just aren’t enough left to make that happen.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

westopher said:


> Yeah totally get it. I’m surprised though, because so many of the owners of these cars have so much money. The difference that extra 10k makes seems negligible (in the average cars, not the 8k mile ones) but I guess they got rich by making lots of good financial decisions. I wonder if we will see a flood of the market and a decrease in prices, or if there really just aren’t enough left to make that happen.


You might overestimate the number of these... or any cars being sold on BaT by original (or long-term) owners. Even most of the private party sales are short-term owners.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...ard-ZOFmnacOdQDbXc8vlrViEe0y8mXLt2a1QQJMt0mY8










No reserve.


This 2001 BMW 325i Sport Wagon was reportedly sold new at New Century BMW in Alhambra, California, and remained within the state through its recent acquisition by the selling dealer. It now has 47k miles, and the car is finished in Sienna Red Metallic over Sand Beige leather and powered by a 2.5-liter inline-six paired with a five-speed manual transmission. Equipment includes roof rails, a glass sunroof, automatic climate control, and the Sport and Premium packages.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

robr2 said:


> Did not meet reserve at $39K. Someone posted they were familiar with the car when it was in Seattle and the lease buyout was $47K. Maybe the seller way overpaid for this car.


If the residual was $47k that was a super high MSRP, but that car was not $90k @ MSRP. The closer the residual is to the MSRP or what you paid, the lower the lease payment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

s4buckeye said:


> If the residual was $47k that was a super high MSRP, but that car was not $90k @ MSRP. The closer the residual is to the MSRP or what you paid, the lower the lease payment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They didn't say the residual. They said lease buyout.  That wagon was probably between 55 and 60k new.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

bastion72 said:


> This 2001 BMW 325i Sport Wagon was reportedly sold new at New Century BMW in Alhambra, California, and remained within the state through its recent acquisition by the selling dealer. It now has 47k miles, and the car is finished in Sienna Red Metallic over Sand Beige leather and powered by a 2.5-liter inline-six paired with a five-speed manual transmission. Equipment includes roof rails, a glass sunroof, automatic climate control, and the Sport and Premium packages.


Incredible condition and very tasty spec for someone wanting a pure BMW (bonus points for it being RWD and not AWD). Would buy.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

bastion72 said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...ard-ZOFmnacOdQDbXc8vlrViEe0y8mXLt2a1QQJMt0mY8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

bastion72 said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...ard-ZOFmnacOdQDbXc8vlrViEe0y8mXLt2a1QQJMt0mY8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is really my ideal spec. But already close to $15k, yikes! Not sure if I want to spend that kinda dough though. I'd just settle for a non-touring E46.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Sporin said:


> *No Reserve: 1994 Acura Vigor GS 5-Speed*
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-acura-vigor/
> Current Bid: $8,600 Ends In: 3:14:58


I love these, but damn, BaT is nuts. Up to $12,750 with 40 minutes to go still.

I grew up in the 90s, I get the nostalgia, especially in that minty 90s green. But I could buy a lot of TL 6MT for $13k USD.


----------



## mremg (May 10, 2015)

Mike! said:


> I love these, but damn, BaT is nuts. Up to $12,750 with 40 minutes to go still.
> 
> I grew up in the 90s, I get the nostalgia, especially in that minty 90s green. But I could buy a lot of TL 6MT for $13k USD.


It's a cool car and 5-cyl but that price is nuts! I guess the seller picked the right time to sell..:thumbup:


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

JMURiz said:


> Crazy seeing they were $15k cars 5-10 years ago, wish I had my friend stationed in europe take delivery of one for me and ship it back when he moves back.


I feel like we've covered this previously (maybe when the silver RS2 was on BAT), but at no time were RS2 $15K. Maybe an S2, but not an RS2.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Diamond Dave said:


> I feel like we've covered this previously (maybe when the silver RS2 was on BAT), but at no time were RS2 $15K. Maybe an S2, but not an RS2.


I was starting to think I was crazy. I've never seen an RS2 sell for 15k.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

whalemingo said:


> They didn't say the residual. They said lease buyout.  That wagon was probably between 55 and 60k new.


Ok, gotcha. That makes sense.


Color is dumb for most people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

bastion72 said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2...ard-ZOFmnacOdQDbXc8vlrViEe0y8mXLt2a1QQJMt0mY8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, I wish I could have justified this.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

x(why)z said:


> God, I wish I could have justified this.


Me too friend. Me too.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

x(why)z said:


> God, I wish I could have justified this.


This is almost as good as it gets for an E46. It's one of those "you buy it now or you might never have the chance again" type of cars.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Original-Owner 6-speed in Montego Blue Metallic.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-bmw-328-9/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Harv said:


> Here's the commercial that car is in..


I love that commercial. Really more of a short film! And... I know one of the actors in it. Great story of Audi enthusiasm!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-99/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a 6 figure car now...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

450-Mile 1990 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It is a 6 figure car now...


It has been for several days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Diamond Dave said:


> I feel like we've covered this previously (maybe when the silver RS2 was on BAT), but at no time were RS2 $15K. Maybe an S2, but not an RS2.


10 years ago in Europe when I was window shopping for them they were, saw them in Germany and Netherlands ads.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

400-mph Bonneville Land Speed Streamliner

Yup. Tha's fast.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

That listing was fun to read. Highlights for me were the suspension and steering (none really) and how the two front wheels are mounted inline but with opposite camber. And then the whole engine snafu leading to the weird configuration they ended up using for the record run.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 400-mph Bonneville Land Speed Streamliner
> 
> Yup. Tha's fast.



Fast, and so much cooler than a jet powered vehicle. Anything that is actually driven by wheels is infinitely cooler than thrust.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

JMURiz said:


> 10 years ago in Europe when I was window shopping for them they were, saw them in Germany and Netherlands ads.


So many hero cars were cheap as chips in Europe 10 years ago. 

I was visiting my family stationed in Germany , did a little browsing online, and wished it wasn't such a logistical nightmare to ship back a bunch of cars.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1971 Chevrolet Corvette 454 4-Speed.

Other than the motor/color/luggage rack, this one is pretty close to my own C3.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Was 71 the last year of the chrome up front?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

LS everything!

LS3-Powered 1999 Porsche 911 Cabriolet 6-Speed




















Lingenfelter-Modified 2001 Cadillac Catera LS7 6-Speed


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

Harv said:


> Lingenfelter-Modified 2001 Cadillac Catera LS7 6-Speed



But does it still zig?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seabird said:


> Was 71 the last year of the chrome up front?


1972 was the last year for the chrome bumpers front and rear.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Pushrods said:


> But does it still zig?


If the border wasn't closed from Canada, I'd be all over that one.

You'll never drive by another one in that !

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1972 was the last year for the chrome bumpers front and rear.


1973 had the urethane nose and chrome rear bumpers.

1974 went full urethane on the rear.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

3,600-Mile 2006 Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-mercedes-benz-slr-mclaren-2/












> This 2006 Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren was purchased new by the current owner’s spouse from Walter’s Automotive Sales and Service in Riverside, California. It is finished in Crystal Diginet Blue over Beige Silver Arrow Leather, and power is provided by a supercharged 5.4-liter V8 paired with an AMG Speedshift five-speed automatic transmission. Equipment includes upward-opening butterfly doors, optional red brake calipers, an electronically deployed rear spoiler, ceramic composite disc brakes, and a Bose Premium sound system with a six-disc CD changer. The car was serviced in May 2020 with a brake fluid exchange, an oil change, new air filters, and balancing of the wheels. Now showing 3,600 miles, this SLR McLaren is offered by the seller on behalf of the current owner with the window sticker, an owner’s manual, a Carfax report, and a clean California title.
> 
> Location: North Hollywood, California 91601
> Chassis: WDDAJ76F16M001154
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

robr2 said:


> 1973 had the urethane nose and chrome rear bumpers.
> 
> 1974 went full urethane on the rear.


1972 was also the last year for the removable rear window. That's a cool feature.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Harv said:


> LS everything!
> 
> LS3-Powered 1999 Porsche 911 Cabriolet 6-Speed



Holy Carp, that's in my town! I've never seen it before. The first few pics are taken at the harness track.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Harv said:


> LS everything!
> 
> LS3-Powered 1999 Porsche 911 Cabriolet 6-Speed


Needs a V8 to move those horrible (and probably very heavy) aftermarket wheels.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

robr2 said:


> 1973 had the urethane nose and chrome rear bumpers.
> 
> 1974 went full urethane on the rear.


Thanks. I knew there was at least one year with the plastic front and chrome rear.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I find this to be so appealing. I adore the 964. It's my favourite generation, and the only one besides the 993 that could tempt me to make space in my garage. Not that I can justify it given how ****ed the world is.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 450-Mile 1990 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1


I bet that's going to sell for a lot less than the M3.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

x(why)z said:


> I find this to be so appealing. I adore the 964. It's my favourite generation, and the only one besides the 993 that could tempt me to make space in my garage. Not that I can justify it given how ****ed the world is.


That seller always brings great 964s. https://bringatrailer.com/member/tarek307/


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Harv said:


> That seller always brings great 964s. https://bringatrailer.com/member/tarek307/


I've wanted a 964 since college when they were considered a $25k car from all sorts of publications.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I've wanted a 964 since college when they were considered a $25k car from all sorts of publications.


In the late 90s my roommate was working for a large porsche shop in our town and was routinely bringing home very presentable 930s that could be had in the upper teens/low 20s. :banghead:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> I bet that's going to sell for a lot less than the M3.


Those C4 are a bargain now.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

Harv said:


> LS everything!
> 
> ...
> 
> Lingenfelter-Modified 2001 Cadillac Catera LS7 6-Speed


Pity about the Porsche but this Opel on the other hand, that's such a lovely sleeper, just needs the front grille painted black. Don't these have an amazingly low drag coefficient?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

chopWet said:


> Pity about the Porsche but this Opel on the other hand, that's such a lovely sleeper, just needs the front grille painted black. Don't these have an amazingly low drag coefficient?


Yeah, I feel like they need to remove the "V" badge as well as the cadillac badging. Needs the original steering wheel as well. Not a fan of airbagless wheels on a street car that was originally equipped with air bags, and this one is particularly out of place.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-99/

still going....live, at $250k plus.

insanity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

$255k.




wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

s4buckeye said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-99/
> 
> still going....live, at $250k plus.
> 
> insanity


Come on, theres gotta be a catch


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

s4buckeye said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-99/
> 
> still going....live, at $250k plus.
> 
> ...


****. Me. Sideways.


Wow.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

BaT servers haven’t even caught up with the comments let alone the final price yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

andlf said:


> 3,600-Mile 2006 Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-mercedes-benz-slr-mclaren-2/


CSB: I got my truck smogged at the same place last week :laugh:

What is going on with the hood in picture 68??


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

$250k at the end for the e30 M3. Totally incredible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

s4buckeye said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-99/
> 
> still going....live, at $250k plus.
> 
> ...





s4buckeye said:


> $255k.
> 
> wow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Atl-Atl said:


> Come on, theres gotta be a catch


I'm sorry, but there's no way that car should be selling for $255K - per the comments, the reserve was only $55K.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

robr2 said:


> per the comments, the reserve was only $55K.


I don't believe that for a second. Average examples sell for $50k every single day. This car was probably reserved between $100-150k.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Wowzers. "A fool and his money are soon parted" :laugh:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleJB said:


> Wowzers. "A fool and his money are soon parted" <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/biggrin_upper.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin Animated" class="inlineimg" />


I mean, who’s the fool? The guy that treats 250k like pocket change or the guys on the forum that could never dream of it that critique him?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Harv said:


> RS2 alert.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-audi-rs2-2/


$45.9k and 23.5 hours to go.


Some archive lit for those who don't know how special these are:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4109011-Audi-RS2-Road-Test-archive


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4501014-The-Archive-Audi-RS2-Avant-and-Mercedes-500E


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

renegadeofpunk03 said:


> CSB: I got my truck smogged at the same place last week :laugh:
> 
> What is going on with the hood in picture 68??


That is the way the hood opens up. 










:thumbup:


Sidenote: when I first started in the car business, we had a few of these in stock. We sold one to a guy, a week before I went on the sales floor full time, so I was still moonlighting as a porter. I was in a suit and wiped the entire car down for the customer. He came over and told me I didnt have to do that, I could be using my time more efficiently selling cars. 


I told him it was my honor and please to get so intimate with such an amazing car. He gave me a great big smile and said thank you. He traded in a 10k mile Z8 for like 95k. 

I bet he is kicking himself for that one:laugh:


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

westopher said:


> I mean, who’s the fool? The guy that treats 250k like pocket change or the guys on the forum that could never dream of it that critique him?


For real. I don't think most people understand how much money truly wealthy people have. To be fair, normal people don't have any reason to have a real concept of what something like a billion dollars really is. It's a borderline unfathomable number. I make really good money for a normal person and Jeff Bezos makes more than my yearly salary _every second_.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

westopher said:


> I mean, who’s the fool? The guy that treats 250k like pocket change or the guys on the forum that could never dream of it that critique him?


Easy killer. I'm happy for the buyer if the car makes him happy. 

If you don't think that is ridiculous money for an E30 M3 you need to put down that plastic cup.


----------



## Terbough (Feb 4, 2016)

fknlo said:


> For real. I don't think most people understand how much money truly wealthy people have. To be fair, normal people don't have any reason to have a real concept of what something like a billion dollars really is. It's a borderline unfathomable number. I make really good money for a normal person and Jeff Bezos makes more than my yearly salary _every second_.


I don't think Jeff Bezos buys cars on BAT.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Smooremin said:


> That is the way the hood opens up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, yes that makes sense now that I see it from that angle. The photo in question at first glance made it look like the side of the hood lifted away from the car somehow, and now that I look closer I see the illusion. The dark color made it harder to see. That's my excuse anyway :laugh:


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

renegadeofpunk03 said:


> Ah, yes that makes sense now that I see it from that angle. The photo in question at first glance made it look like the side of the hood lifted away from the car somehow, and now that I look closer I see the illusion. The dark color made it harder to see. That's my excuse anyway :laugh:


correct. he has people buy them for him on BaT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleJB said:


> Easy killer. I'm happy for the buyer if the car makes him happy.
> 
> If you don't think that is ridiculous money for an E30 M3 you need to put down that plastic cup.


I think it's insanity, but this is really like you or I springing for the $14 sandwich instead of a 6pc nugget meal.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Terbough said:


> I don't think Jeff Bezos buys cars on BAT.


No. He pays someone a fee to bid for him. Just like the rest of the truly wealthy.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

I remember seeing that M3 at like $110k last night and figured it'd go for $150k. Crazy cakes but yes, there are many wealthy in the world.

88% confident the new owner is gonna lose money when they sell it, but the loss will be negligble anyway.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

kiznarsh said:


> I remember seeing that M3 at like $110k last night and figured it'd go for $150k. Crazy cakes but yes, there are many wealthy in the world.
> 
> 88% confident the new owner is gonna lose money when they sell it, but the loss will be negligble anyway.


They'll probably sell it next month on BaT for$350k:screwy:


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> No. He pays someone a fee to bid for him. Just like the rest of the truly wealthy.


Yup. There's enough rare, high end cars that go on BaT that there are absolutely people with **** off money buying cars on it.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmm, should I go for a 488 Spyder or a 190-hp tarted-up economy car? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-volkswagen-rabbit-gti-15/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> 88% confident the new owner is gonna lose money when they sell it, but the loss will be negligble anyway.





puma1552 said:


> They'll probably sell it next month on BaT for$350k:screwy:


kiznarsh is right, I have not yet seen a car sell for more money after selling once on Bring a Trailer. If there's an exception I would be curious to see it.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

turbo_nine said:


> kiznarsh is right, I have not yet seen a car sell for more money after selling once on Bring a Trailer. If there's an exception I would be curious to see it.


I've seen several cars sell for more on BAT the second time around, but I haven't seen one sell for more from another avenue. Although, I probably wouldn't come across it, so it makes sense.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

1st time: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-m3-33/
2nd time: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-m3-46/
It got nicer, but not 185% nicer.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

westopher said:


> 1st time: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-m3-33/
> 2nd time: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-bmw-m3-46/
> It got nicer, but not 185% nicer.


Oh! I saw that one the first time around. Big oof on the appearance mods for the first sale. Looks like that buyer basically did everything the people in the comments suggested and got it a lot closer to the stock appearance.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

s4buckeye said:


> $250k at the end for the e30 M3. Totally stupid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixed


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Terbough said:


> I don't think Jeff Bezos buys cars on BAT.


He buys cars on amazon.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

How cool... https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-fiat-x1-9-3/


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Harv said:


> How cool... https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-fiat-x1-9-3/


Everything about that car is cool, except the shifter. :facepalm:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

westopher said:


> I think it's insanity, but this is really like you or I springing for the $14 sandwich instead of a 6pc nugget meal.


Yes I understand that and have posted the same sentiment several times right in this thread. :beer:


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

fknlo said:


> For real. I don't think most people understand how much money truly wealthy people have. To be fair, normal people don't have any reason to have a real concept of what something like a billion dollars really is. It's a borderline unfathomable number. I make really good money for a normal person and Jeff Bezos makes more than my yearly salary _every second_.


I try to explain that to people, it is the differnce between rich people and wealthy people...rich people know how much money they have.


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

fknlo said:


> For real. I don't think most people understand how much money truly wealthy people have. To be fair, normal people don't have any reason to have a real concept of what something like a billion dollars really is. It's a borderline unfathomable number. I make really good money for a normal person and Jeff Bezos makes more than my yearly salary _every second_.


The difference between a million.. and a billion is like you said, borderline unfathomable.

If a million dollars was broken down to seconds, it would equal about 11 days time..

One Billion dollars broken down into seconds, would be around 32 YEARS... 

Pretty sure they just said Bezos is worth 186 of those... with a B... 

Tough to wrap your head around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

osin34 said:


> The difference between a million.. and a billion is like you said, borderline unfathomable.
> 
> If a million dollars was broken down to seconds, it would equal about 11 days time..
> 
> ...


You are correct, very very few people can actually grasp how much money that is. I like to think of it in this way: you could spend $1m a day for a year and you'd still be far away from spending half a billion $


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

fknlo said:


> For real. I don't think most people understand how much money truly wealthy people have. To be fair, normal people don't have any reason to have a real concept of what something like a billion dollars really is. It's a borderline unfathomable number. I make really good money for a normal person and Jeff Bezos makes more than my yearly salary _every second_.


Don't forget the people who make huge sums of money illegally and have zero concern about whether they got a good price.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Bitching About Toomuchmoney

BaT


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Bitching About Toomuchmoney
> 
> BaT


*B*unch*A* go*T*damnpoors, amirite?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

What would you pay for this low mile '99 Civic?











Whatever your answer was it's not enough. SOLD FOR $31,750 ON 7/23/20


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-honda-civic-26/


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Pizza Cat said:


> *B*unch*A* go*T*damnpoors, amirite?


i read that as buncha tamponers:laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Atl-Atl said:


> Everything about that car is cool, except the shifter. :facepalm:


yea that's super tacky


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Harv said:


> How cool... https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-fiat-x1-9-3/


I would do absolutely filthy things with this Fiat. They were never this good - even in the 80's they looked like ignored heaps. But this is glorious. Wish the BAT seller 911r would do a driving video for this one.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Would!!!!!!!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-ferrari-mondial-3-2-5/


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Diamond Dave said:


> I would do absolutely filthy things with this Fiat. They were never this good - even in the 80's they looked like ignored heaps. But this is glorious. Wish the BAT seller 911r would do a driving video for this one.


Is that the guy whose mic is always too hot and every car sounds like it has a distortion pedal?



roman16v said:


> Would!!!!!!!
> **Mondial 3.2**


As would I.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Diamond Dave said:


> I would do absolutely filthy things with this Fiat. They were never this good - even in the 80's they looked like ignored heaps. But this is glorious. Wish the BAT seller 911r would do a driving video for this one.


Agreed. The video is so good.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Helios at No Reserve!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-jetta-gli-16v-5/


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Woah. Thats gorgeous. Wont need a reserve there. I'm thinking it gets beyond 30k.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

westopher said:


> Woah. Thats gorgeous. Wont need a reserve there. I'm thinking it gets beyond 30k.


Go take a look at the underside photos. I was thinking more mid-teens.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Harv said:


> Go take a look at the underside photos. I was thinking more mid-teens.


Salty.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Harv said:


> Go take a look at the underside photos. I was thinking more mid-teens.


Ahh yeah I jumped to conclusions without going through. Not what I'd expect from a 66k car. I honesty still think it will get over 20k though. People are paying WAY too much for numbers on a dashboard lately. Thats another one I'd like to watch.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Harv said:


> Go take a look at the underside photos. I was thinking more mid-teens.


I am with you. Well, I am going with high teens. MK2 GLIs are still a few years off of driver mileage cars breaking 20k, I think. But since it is a helios, this may be the one to do it. There has only been 3 MK2 GLIs on BaT. https://bringatrailer.com/search/jetta/


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

That’s a good salary? Try harder, bot.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Harv said:


> Helios at No Reserve!


:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E39 M5, 62K miles, bidding at $22K with three days left:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

...Or if you don't trust yourself with 394 HP, dial it down to 290 with this '98 540 6-speed. Less than 49K miles, no reserve:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Finally, if you've found activities for your left leg while driving other than operating a clutch pedal  , BaT has the last of the good 7 Series: A 2001 740 with the extended wheelbase, only 86K miles, no reserve and bidding at nine grand with four days left:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1959 Chevrolet Corvette 4-Speed


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*31k-Mile 2013 Audi TT RS 6-Speed*

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2013-audi-tt-rs-16/










:heart:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Hot take, I think I like GTs better without stripes.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-ford-gt-18/


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Harv said:


> Hot take, I think I like GTs better without stripes.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-ford-gt-18/


Absolutely. How many of these cars does TCL think are out there with sub 1k miles? Seems like a big percentage of these got tucked away and never driven.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1972 BMW 3.0 CSL 3.5L 5-Speed


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

15k-Mile 1974 Chevrolet K5 Blazer 4-Speed

I just love these old Blazer. :heart:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 15k-Mile 1974 Chevrolet K5 Blazer 4-Speed
> 
> I just love these old Blazer. :heart:


Wow that is amazing. If you are going to let something sit for 30 years, Montana is the place to do it.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

My neighbour, also a BMW fanatic, has one of these and I always admire it. That generation of X5 looked so good, and with a 6-speed, it seems fun. A tempting vehicle for me. 

Link


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Too bad that one doesn't have the sport package. I agree though, I've always liked the first gen X5 a lot. It isn't too big and they look great, especially the LCI models.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Repeat after me: _ "Paul, this would make a horrible daily driver. Don't do it." _

1.8t Powered 1982 VW Vanagon


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Repeat after me: _ "Paul, this would make a fantastic daily driver. Do it!" _


Fixed.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

I wish this was NR -- no videos, limited pics, and a funky rear stance means this would probably be a sub $20k 911. New clutch and fuel pump too. I'd ditch those SC wheels asap for some cookie cutters. 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-porsche-911-54/


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

kgw said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2013-audi-tt-rs-16/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the only way to get the magical Audi I5 with manual so it has unicorn appeal :thumbup:

But if it is pure driving experience you are after, a Boxster is going to end up costing less money.

Tough call...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> I wish this was NR -- no videos, limited pics, and a funky rear stance means this would probably be a sub $20k 911. New clutch and fuel pump too. *I'd ditch those SC wheels asap for some cookie cutters.*


Boo! Boo this man!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Boo! Boo this man!


Seriously! Get rid of Fuchs wheels for cookie cutters? :screwy: Back in the day it was always the other way around.

Also; wasn't the S engine shroud red?



> The air-cooled 2.7L flat-six is a replacement unit reportedly sourced from a 1975 911S and installed under previous ownership.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

[email protected]vortex said:


> Repeat after me: _ "Paul, this would make a horrible daily driver. Don't do it." _
> 
> 1.8t Powered 1982 VW Vanagon


Sold for $13,250. :thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh yeah..










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1962-chevrolet-bel-air-409-bubble-top/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Harv said:


> Oh yeah..


This! :thumbup::beer::heart:


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Repeat after me: _ "Paul, this would make a horrible daily driver. Don't do it." _
> 
> 1.8t Powered 1982 VW Vanagon



Yeah...I may to get/keep in touch with the owner on this one. I'd have to install a Vintage Air AC system, a lot of potential there.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Seriously! Get rid of Fuchs wheels for cookie cutters? :screwy: Back in the day it was always the other way around.
> 
> Also; wasn't the S engine shroud red?


YESSSSSSS


go team cookie cutters!!! eace:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E30 'vert, manual, 83K miles:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Boo! Boo this man!





spockcat said:


> Seriously! Get rid of Fuchs wheels for cookie cutters? :screwy: Back in the day it was always the other way around.





MGQ said:


> YESSSSSSS
> 
> go team cookie cutters!!! eace:


Really!! SC wheels are too visually heavy for the narrower G-Body, especially in black. Plus, the cutters were mid year only, so I'd keep it unique.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Harv said:


> Helios at No Reserve!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-volkswagen-jetta-gli-16v-5/





Harv said:


> Go take a look at the underside photos. I was thinking more mid-teens.





Iroczgirl said:


> Salty.


That looks like it would have been worth it to spend a few hundred dollars to have a detail shop go over the undercarriage of the car. They could have made that look WAY better without a ton of work. And that would make a considerable difference in selling price of the car given that the rest of it is so hugely promising.



CostcoPizza said:


> I wish this was NR -- no videos, limited pics, and a funky rear stance means this would probably be a sub $20k 911. New clutch and fuel pump too. I'd ditch those SC wheels asap for some cookie cutters.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-porsche-911-54/


I like the random pile of red wire in the bottom left. Along with the bolt that seems to be hanging out in the middle of nowhere (presumably blocking off a hose).


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Fuel-Injected 1963 Chevrolet Corvette Split-Window 4-Speed.

You don't see those too often. :heart:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1973 BMW 2002tii

This car is just beautiful. :heart:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1973 BMW 2002tii
> 
> This car is just beautiful. :heart:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1973 BMW 2002tii


Damn, a turkish blue tii roundie. That's a hell of a spec.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

CostcoPizza said:


> I wish this was NR -- no videos, limited pics, and a funky rear stance means this would probably be a sub $20k 911. New clutch and fuel pump too. I'd ditch those SC wheels asap for some cookie cutters.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-porsche-911-54/


The new chinese tires are a hell of a bonus. Still tempting though. Only 18k with 10 minutes left...


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

$24,800 with 2 minutes left bidding is very active

Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight prep using Tapatalk


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Reserve not met at $26750.

It appears that 2 bids within a minute in the 2 minute final countdown adds 2 more minutes. It happened 4x as I watched.

Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight prep using Tapatalk


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

philf1fan2 said:


> Reserve not met at $26750.
> 
> It appears that 2 bids within a minute in the 2 minute final countdown adds 2 more minutes. It happened 4x as I watched.
> 
> Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight prep using Tapatalk


Any bid in the last 2 minutes extends the auction 2 minutes. Wards off snipers. Been a long-standing feature. That's why some auctions will go on 30 minutes longer than originally scheduled.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/wp-conten...8_15946632026c519f6b34c9898IMG_6069.jpg?w=768

“It’s got a cop motor, a 425 cubic inch plant, it’s got cop tires, cop suspension, cop shocks. It’s a model made before catalytic converters so it’ll run good on regular gas.”


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

thegave said:


> Any bid in the last 2 minutes extends the auction 2 minutes. Wards off snipers. Been a long-standing feature. That's why some auctions will go on 30 minutes longer than originally scheduled.


Woah, way higher than expected and still RNM.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

My goodness.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-aston-martin-dbs-5/


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

oh that bubble top... ohhhhhh... :beer:


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

If I were back in the states right now I would be fully prepared to bid on this. 1 of 1 cream SL600, pano hardtop, gold accents  I've never seen such a unique SL. I just can't believe how cheap these V12s go for these days. People aren't paying attention to them. I would have some butterfly valves installed in the exhaust to hear some of that Zonda sound :heart:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-mercedes-benz-sl600-10/


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

No BaT but same thing. Check out this MINT S2000. To me for a non-CR trim, this is the Grail vehicle. Just like mine but half the miles, tan/white, a hardtop, and what seems to be near-perfect combo. What do we think the final will be?

https://carsandbids.com/auctions/3qGDYBQE/2004-honda-s2000



















Those mats are mint!


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

Harv said:


> My goodness.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2009-aston-martin-dbs-5/


I like this one much better than the modded one that popped up on BAT maybe a few weeks or months ago. Stunning.

The old man side of me would love to have this '99 LS400. So good.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-lexus-ls400/


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

This little guy has passed through a few owners since 949 completed the build. It sold the first time shortly before I totaled my SR20 Miata and I was seriously considering it. Now, I'm deep into the BRG SR20 build, so I'll have to dream from afar. I'm thinking this hits $18K on BAT, although it's sold for less in the market

Deviate - the modified 1995 Mazda MX-5 Miata


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I feel like my love for E34 M5's is obvious, but a touring is just amazing! The car has 239K miles!!!

1992 BMW M5 Touring


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Diamond Dave said:


> I feel like my love for E34 M5's is obvious, but a touring is just amazing! The car has 239K miles!!!
> 
> 1992 BMW M5 Touring


It's not even too far from me. How often do potentially affordable M5 Tourings come up for sale? Not often enough.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That M5 Touring is absolutely incredible. The shape it's in for that mileage is impeccable. Looks brand new.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Alpina B10

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-alpina-b-10/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2008-ferrari-f430-6/










Three pedal 430...


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/wp-conten...8_15946632026c519f6b34c9898IMG_6069.jpg?w=768
> 
> “It’s got a cop motor, a 425 cubic inch plant, it’s got cop tires, cop suspension, cop shocks. It’s a model made before catalytic converters so it’ll run good on regular gas.”


fix the cigarette lighter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

x(why)z said:


> It's not even too far from me. How often do potentially affordable M5 Tourings come up for sale? Not often enough.


They're not even plentiful over here... The cheapest E34 I found is 24.000euro. It has ~180k miles on it. 

https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=da13e151-984d-4298-65f9-22664e03497f


This one is almost 53.000euro, but only has around 97,0000 miles on it: https://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/...searchId=0134fe7f-80b2-bbd9-b9ce-b6cc8572522e


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

Tommietank said:


> No BaT but same thing. Check out this MINT S2000. To me for a non-CR trim, this is the Grail vehicle. Just like mine but half the miles, tan/white, a hardtop, and what seems to be near-perfect combo. What do we think the final will be?
> 
> https://carsandbids.com/auctions/3qGDYBQE/2004-honda-s2000


Fellas, should I buy this? I look at my cleanish but not perfect 04' white/tan and always find the imperfections, think about who can paint it one day, all the things. Why not buy the perfect one?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tommietank said:


> Fellas, should I buy this? I look at my cleanish but not perfect 04' white/tan and always find the imperfections, think about who can paint it one day, all the things. Why not buy the perfect one?


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Tommietank said:


> Fellas, should I buy this? I look at my cleanish but not perfect 04' white/tan and always find the imperfections, think about who can paint it one day, all the things. Why not buy the perfect one?


Yes. It will only continue to appreciate in value, and you'll feel better knowing you have one of the cleanest examples of the car in that combo.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Diamond Dave said:


> This little guy has passed through a few owners since 949 completed the build. It sold the first time shortly before I totaled my SR20 Miata and I was seriously considering it. Now, I'm deep into the BRG SR20 build, so I'll have to dream from afar. I'm thinking this hits $18K on BAT, although it's sold for less in the market
> 
> Deviate - the modified 1995 Mazda MX-5 Miata


I have never thought about putting a k20 in a Miata, but man that is actually the dream combination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Pretty rare combo. DB9 Volante 6-speed. Beautiful car, and significantly cheaper than a Vantage V12.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-aston-martin-db9-volante-10/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Diamond Dave said:


> I feel like my love for E34 M5's is obvious, but a touring is just amazing! The car has 239K miles!!!
> 
> 1992 BMW M5 Touring


Just came to post this. Hand built almost 30 years ago on the same factory floor as BMW's race cars, 239K miles, damage reported in 2013, what could go wrong? :laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2007 M coupe, only 55K miles. I'm liking the red:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-100K mile 1986 Benz 420SEL:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Salty.


That's just dirty. They can't all be dry-ice blasted underneath!


Although with that Z4 M just above, I am sort of impressed they didn't vacuum the floor mats.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

turbo_nine said:


> That's just dirty. They can't all be dry-ice blasted underneath!
> 
> 
> Although with that Z4 M just above, I am sort of impressed they didn't vacuum the floor mats.


Heh, I noticed that too. Even I'd have a detail done before listing it.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

5 Series, manual, wagon, from 2007 with sub-100K miles:


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

turbo_nine said:


> Although with that Z4 M just above, I am sort of impressed they didn't vacuum the floor mats.


The dirt on the mat pretty much matches the dirt from directly outside, where the car is parked for those pictures. I think that's just from the driver getting in and out there cause the car is pretty clean otherwise. 

To your point, though, he could have shaken the mat out real quick before snapping the picture! :laugh:


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

Diamond Dave said:


> This little guy has passed through a few owners since 949 completed the build. It sold the first time shortly before I totaled my SR20 Miata and I was seriously considering it. Now, I'm deep into the BRG SR20 build, so I'll have to dream from afar. I'm thinking this hits $18K on BAT, although it's sold for less in the market
> 
> Deviate - the modified 1995 Mazda MX-5 Miata


I've always wondered why more people don't swap in the Mazda 2L 16V FE-DOHC, rumour has it that this motor copied a Cosworth design.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Helios stalled at 9200. Half of what I thought it go to. The trunk certainly affect the value. Special edition, highest trim, ect.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Bad Rabbit Habit said:


> Helios stalled at 9200. Half of what I thought it go to. The trunk certainly affect the value. Special edition, highest trim, ect.


It went for 20,250 with a bidding war between two people


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The dawn of the 5 Series, from the year of my birth: A 1975 BMW 530i, 5 speed manual. There was something similar on BaT recently, but I don't think it was this car:










Whoever did the interior shots should be, well, shot.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Aw614 said:


> It went for 20,250 with a bidding war between two people


Weird, it was done when I took the screen shot. Makes more sense that it ended above my estimate.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> The dawn of the 5 Series, from the year of my birth: A 1975 BMW 530i, 5 speed manual. There was something similar on BaT recently, but I don't think it was this car:


There was this very nicely presented 520i six cylinder.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1975-bmw-520i/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

AMG Galant! I thought these were internet urban legend.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-mitsubishi-galant-amg-type-ii/


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Aw614 said:


> It went for 20,250 with a bidding war between two people


Seriously? :what:


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> Seriously? :what:


A little nuts for a car that's far from perfect. I was thinking $8-10k maybe.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

mhjett said:


> A little nuts for a car that's far from perfect. I was thinking $8-10k maybe.


I was high bidder until two days ago at $6750. I was starting to sweat a little because I hadn't told the wife I was even bidding. Guess I had nothing to worry about. :laugh:


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

Tommietank said:


> Fellas, should I buy this? I look at my cleanish but not perfect 04' white/tan and always find the imperfections, think about who can paint it one day, all the things. Why not buy the perfect one?


Probably just me but white S2Ks just don't "light my fire".
And I am def a white, silver car guy otherwise.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Tommietank said:


> Fellas, should I buy this? I look at my cleanish but not perfect 04' white/tan and always find the imperfections, think about who can paint it one day, all the things. Why not buy the perfect one?


Yes. And get 5k back by selling the hard top


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Harv said:


> AMG Galant! I thought these were internet urban legend.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-mitsubishi-galant-amg-type-ii/


Kinda surprised AMG would put their badges on anything less than a VR4.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MAC said:


> Kinda surprised AMG would put their badges on anything less than a VR4.


Add More Gs


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Harv said:


> AMG Galant! I thought these were internet urban legend.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-mitsubishi-galant-amg-type-ii/


Cool cars but not that cool, especially given the NA power train. The parts are sought after and difficult to find. I had the AMG plug cover when I had my Galant VR-4, acquired it from Yahoo Auctions Japan years and years ago. 

This car shouldn't go for more than $7,000. Even a JDM VR-4 is a $10k car at best if it is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

mhjett said:


> A little nuts for a car that's far from perfect. I was thinking $8-10k maybe.


Yeah, I get the fact that the helios is a fairly rare edition, but knowing how rusty that thing is, jeez. I guess there is now a BAT tax. I do know that *if* I was to sell anything from my collection, I'd post it on BAT, that's for sure!


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Has there ever been a rare Jetta that is worth something? I mean....it is just a Jetta.

BTW saw a dope green MK3 Jetta today that was probably a PVW cover car back in the day. Slammed and perfect wheel fitment.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

simple said:


> Has there ever been a rare Jetta that is worth something? I mean....it is just a Jetta.


Not sure if sarcasm. 

The Helios was a one year, 1500 car edition that happened 30 years ago. Go find another as original with the same miles and post back. 

Collectors collect what they love. Someone from the right time period with any kind of money wouldn't hesitate to pay $21k for a car like that Helios. You ain't going to find another.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Still don't care. Dubbers liked the Jetta Trek edition as well. VW has always done special editions but they are usually a paint job, stereo and nice seats. Boring!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

simple said:


> Has there ever been a rare Jetta that is worth something? I mean....it is just a Jetta.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Another one..

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-audi-rs2/


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Very nice, would still need to do import paperwork (not sure how much of a pain that is).


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

It's really easy to bring in an over 25 year old car into the US. You'd have to have it shipped commercially into the US, though- no crossing the border into Canada right now.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

t44tq said:


> It's really easy to bring in an over 25 year old car into the US. You'd have to have it shipped commercially into the US, though- no crossing the border into Canada right now.


Would the fact that it is a 1996 model make this only 24 years old? Or do they go by the delivery date in August of 1995?


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

UncleJB said:


> Would the fact that it is a 1996 model make this only 24 years old? Or do they go by the delivery date in August of 1995?


I thought they go by build date. Registration or title date seems dumb. What if a car sat in a dealer's showroom for 5 years before they sold it?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

MAC said:


> I thought they go by build date. Registration or title date seems dumb. What if a car sat in a dealer's showroom for 5 years before they sold it?


True and I agree, but when I go to register my car at the town clerk, they want to know the model year, not the build date. If I buy a 2020 Tiguan in the fall of 2019 it goes in the system as a 2020.

I'm just saying this could be a potential importation nightmare and might limit the sale to Canadian customers until new years.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

My dad's absolutely spectacular sub 40k mile 240z will be live in the next few weeks so stay tuned. All 5 of his 240's are amazing but this one is the nicest.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> True and I agree, but when I go to register my car at the town clerk, they want to know the model year, not the build date. If I buy a 2020 Tiguan in the fall of 2019 it goes in the system as a 2020.
> 
> I'm just saying this could be a potential importation nightmare and might limit the sale to Canadian customers until new years.


Your town clerk doesn't care about the federal importation rules. Give them the model year. Give the build date to the agencies dealing directly with importation. In either case, they should be clear about asking for those particular dates but I can imagine they are not.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Somebody buy my friend's 1981 Accord! It's a 5 speed! No reserve! Wish I had the extra dough, I would love to bid on this...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-honda-accord-4/



















And yes, I am majorly bummed about no hushypics on a local car. Some people don't see the value


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

hushypushy said:


> Somebody buy my friend's 1981 Accord! It's a 5 speed! No reserve! Wish I had the extra dough, I would love to bid on this...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-honda-accord-4/
> 
> And yes, I am majorly bummed about no hushypics on a local car. Some people don't see the value


I'd buy it if the pictures were better.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

RVAE34 said:


> My dad's absolutely spectacular sub 40k mile 240z will be live in the next few weeks so stay tuned. All 5 of his 240's are amazing but this one is the nicest.


Oh my. 

That's probably worth close to six digits now, no?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

RVAE34 said:


> My dad's absolutely spectacular sub 40k mile 240z will be live in the next few weeks so stay tuned. All 5 of his 240's are amazing but this one is the nicest.


Wow! That is fabulous looking. And I love those wheels.

:beer:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh my.
> 
> That's probably worth close to six digits now, no?


We shall find out. He has only washed it a few times in the last 6 years or so and only put about 1500 miles on it in 8 years. It was immaculate when he got it with original paint but had a few dents so he went ahead and got a concourse glass out respray. Still has original engine bay paint though. He still has the original engine on a stand too. 



Alpinweiss2 said:


> Wow! That is fabulous looking. And I love those wheels.
> 
> :beer:


It's flawless other than minor driver side bolster wear.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Your town clerk doesn't care about the federal importation rules. Give them the model year. Give the build date to the agencies dealing directly with importation. In either case, they should be clear about asking for those particular dates but I can imagine they are not.


So easy to say on a forum but when it is time to register your new plaything would you be confident? Based on my experiences I would not. 

Not saying you are wrong but all it takes is one pissed off town clerk to destroy your dreams. I've had issues registering cars because I simply didn't have the previous owners old reg. 

If I were bidding and lived in the US I'd be concerned.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> So easy to say on a forum but when it is time to register your new plaything would you be confident?


Yes. I have registered four gray market vehicles in states neighboring yours.



> Not saying you are wrong but all it takes is one pissed off town clerk to destroy your dreams. I've had issues registering cars because I simply didn't have the previous owners old reg.
> 
> If I were bidding and lived in the US I'd be concerned.


I've had those problems too, but at the end of the day the town (or DMV) clerk is only enforcing state rules, and only the ones they are familiar with. Bring your patience and ALL the paperwork.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

14K mile 1990 Mercedes 420SEL. Just listed, already bidding at $26K:


















I was wondering if it might have appreciated in value, but I found that MSRP on these was $62,500 in 1990 (~$124K today). That would be a high bar to clear, but it does have a week to do it...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh that’s pretty.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

RVAE34 said:


> My dad's absolutely spectacular sub 40k mile 240z will be live in the next few weeks so stay tuned. All 5 of his 240's are amazing but this one is the nicest.


Would not buy. Too much slack in one of the plug wires.


Thats amazing. Great 70s color


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

That 420 may be an interesting benchmark for W126’s.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

More BMWs:

Japanese market (but left hand drive) E34 M5, ~105K miles:










The interior shots are taken from all angles but the correct one. :banghead: (from the middle of the backseat; I can do it in a two door.)

E30, 172K miles, but hey that's 50K less than what ours had when we got rid of it. 


















E39 540 6-speed, true mileage unknown... Supposedly stemming from an odometer discrepancy in 2007, with only 44K miles shown. This couldn't possibly end badly:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

And a Saab: An '88 900 Turbo convertible 5-speed, just past 100K miles, in the seller's hands for 29 years:










(insert more bitching about interior pictures)


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

Alright, I may need to bid on this. I think because it's actually not on BaT, bids are on the low end. That top by itself is worth $4500 and can be sold in minutes. I could sell my S2000 pretty quickly and pick this up to keep for many years. 

https://carsandbids.com/auctions/3qGDYBQE/2004-honda-s2000


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

Tommietank said:


> Alright, I may need to bid on this. I think because it's actually not on BaT, bids are on the low end. That top by itself is worth $4500 and can be sold in minutes. I could sell my S2000 pretty quickly and pick this up to keep for many years.
> 
> https://carsandbids.com/auctions/3qGDYBQE/2004-honda-s2000


Alright, nevermind. In the last 5 minutes it climbed to $30k with buyer fees.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Tommietank said:


> Alright, nevermind. In the last 5 minutes it climbed to $30k with buyer fees.


Yeah they said in the comments the same buy bought two cars today. Is that a good price on that car? Wondering if he's a flipper.


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> Yeah they said in the comments the same buy bought two cars today. Is that a good price on that car? Wondering if he's a flipper.


Interesting.... Well one theory I've been thinking about is how BaT has more pull than CarsandBids.com. It would be wild to see it relisted on BaT aiming for a bigger more moneied audience. 

And another theory is that bidder is a buyer. I posted in a FB classified groups about perhaps selling my S2000, 4 people reached out immediately and at least one was a buyer for clients of JDM vehicles. In this case, a close friend was looking for a very nice example of a white s2000 and was looking to pay a good price for one. 

I think overall yea, it's a solid price. $30k or so with the buyers fee. If kept together, I expect this to be $40k soon. Only about 1200 out of the 66,000 were AP2 White with Tan. I've heard that most people modding these second hand hate the white and ripped it out at some point. Factory in other clapped out versions, and the number of MINT Ap2 white and tan for sale is ....... really low. And especially with a matching hardtop, oh man. Even my old one gets so many stares by the youth. It's only a matter of time until they can drop $$$ on a fantasy vehicle.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I was thinking after I posted...I wonder if we will see many C&B cars show up on BaT shortly after. Get a decent deal on one, throw it back up on BaT and hope for the big bucks?

EDIT - missed that you said the same thing in your first line. :facepalm:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Another M3.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-91/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh, cool E39 Wagon.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-525i-touring-10/










Wait, what?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

I guess 18s are the smallest you could fit over the E60 M5 brakes. Still I would want to see meaty tires on that.


----------



## fbobberts (Jan 13, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> I was thinking after I posted...I wonder if we will see many C&B cars show up on BaT shortly after. Get a decent deal on one, throw it back up on BaT and hope for the big bucks?
> 
> EDIT - missed that you said the same thing in your first line. <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/facepalm.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Facepalm" class="inlineimg" />


No. I’ve seen three cars that ‘sold’ on cars and bids and the buyer reneged, which means no money changed hands. In all cases I would say the final price was a bit above par, but the buyer later dnp. The site still has the price up there as a sale. They have not noted this distinction in the searchable heading, so that’s a data point (or three) for pricing that’s not really real. 

I’ve seen this before, in watches, about fifteen years ago and it’s a form of market making and price fixing. BAT is likely doing it too. In the end it’s a bunch of dealers selling amongst themselves. I have no patience with either site at this point and truly will avoid C and B.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

It appears that until recently GSRs haven't broken 15k on BAT, but the last 2 have gone above 25. This car has all the right stuff and I think it looks great in silver
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-acura-integra-gs-r-8/


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Harv said:


> Oh, cool E39 Wagon.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-525i-touring-10/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, nice! 3rd LS e39 touring sold on BAT. Mine brought in 37k and the next sold for 25k iirc. Interested to see where the market is now.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Another M3.


Can't wait to see if the 146K mileage has any impact on value. This is clearly the "it" car of the moment so all bets are off where this lands.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I mean it’s certainly still going to affect things, but I agree with you, this is an IT car. There’s lots of e30 m3s coming through that are incredible, but this would be top of the list for me. All the best mods already done, in the best colour, and milage that’s low enough it’s still young but high enough to not feel bad about piling it on. I’m betting 62.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

1,800-mile R32 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-63/


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh my.
> 
> That's probably worth close to six digits now, no?


I had one in college. It barely broke four digits. Great car though.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

[HR][/HR]Oh my. This may be the cleanest _*.:R32*_ left on the planet. Unmolested, 1800 miles. Already at $40k and just listed today. This is gonna bring ALL the money, however much that turns out to be...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-63/


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

In the best color too!


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

1800 miles and it already got an exhaust 

Maybe they just parked it in the driveway to make chewbacca noises?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1988-ferrari-328-gts


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1987-chevrolet-camaro-z-28-iroc-z-14/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

KevinC said:


> [HR][/HR]Oh my. This may be the cleanest _*.:R32*_ left on the planet. Unmolested, 1800 miles. Already at $40k and just listed today. This is gonna bring ALL the money, however much that turns out to be...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-63/


It's up to $45,000.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

CSB: Since picking up the Giulia, I've been attracted to all things Alfa, so this little Giulietta Spider caught my eye. 










I read the description, and the car was purchased just down the street from where I live now: 









And a quick googling revealed the owner was the son of a Cleveland steel tycoon. He lived in Gates Mills (the mega-upper-crust suburb of Cleveland - think estates on 10+ acres with horse barns, caretakers, gardeners, multiple maids and butlers), then moved to where all the mega-wealthy Clevelanders go when they no longer want to pay taxes or deal with snow, Naples Florida. He took the Spider with him. He died in 1986, so the car has probably not been on the road since then. 

More interesting: he went from some sort of mansion/estate here, to what looks to be a double-wide trailer in Naples. 

Included in the documentation is letter from Alfa Romeo USA corporate responding to Mr. Pickands complaint of the lack of replacement parts. It implies he wanted to buy them directly from HQ.


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

That’s a super cool story!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Cool story and very cool car. Would love to see what a talented auto detail pro like AMMO NYC could do with this. Couple that with a mechanical refresh and you'd have a very cool car.


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> Another one..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-audi-rs2/


This Avant has sold for $60,000+ ... I will have to build a replica now if I want one in the future :screwy:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

These BAT posts make me feel like I'm taking crazy pills. It's actually a little demoralizing to see these. :screwy:


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> CSB: Since picking up the Giulia, I've been attracted to all things Alfa, so this little Giulietta Spider caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Founder of Mr. Coffee lives in Hunting Valley. 

I've always found Hunting Valley to be the "new" estate area and gates mills has fallen a bit behind...

HOWEVER, County Line Rd... now THAT's a road with some houses, including the Wolstein's.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

chucchinchilla said:


> Cool story and very cool car. Would love to see what a talented auto detail pro like AMMO NYC could do with this. Couple that with a mechanical refresh and you'd have a very cool car.


Very cool, but the rust issues are significant enough that you are looking at a respray (after significant metal work). Realistically, this is a pretty expensive project unless you do paint and body work (at least as much as buying a nicer one).


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-bmw-2002-turbo-7/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> Founder of Mr. Coffee lives in Hunting Valley.
> 
> I've always found Hunting Valley to be the "new" estate area and gates mills has fallen a bit behind...
> 
> HOWEVER, County Line Rd... now THAT's a road with some houses, including the Wolstein's.


So close to Newbury, yet sooooo far away at the same time. 

(I'm remembering correctly, right? You're from Newbury?)


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Nealric said:


> Very cool, but the rust issues are significant enough that you are looking at a respray (after significant metal work). Realistically, this is a pretty expensive project unless you do paint and body work (at least as much as buying a nicer one).


I'm not sure if it's the lighting, the poor paint condition, or the actual bodywork, but doesn't it look like work has been done to the wheel arches? It looks like there's a visible line almost like a 3" fender "arch" around the front passenger wheel opening. 










There's part of me that would want to get the car mechanically sound and just drive it as-is. I find its condition kind of...well, charming is the best word that comes to mind.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

:laugh:



> Jay Ramey @AWJayRamey
> ·
> Minty trucks from Oregon and Washington state on @Bringatrailer have been fueling this *'90s building contractor LARPing* trend that has only accelerated in recent years. They even photographed this one in some cement factory! And it's light blue!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Seabird said:


> These BAT posts make me feel like I'm taking crazy pills. It's actually a little demoralizing to see these. :screwy:


It's a lot like what boomers went through when C2 Vettes could be picked up in late 1970s for a few grand only to see prime examples at the turn of the century become six figure cars.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

oidoglr said:


> It's a lot like what boomers went through when C2 Vettes could be picked up in late 1970s for a few grand only to see prime examples at the turn of the century become six figure cars.


That's just like the Microbus and 356/911/912, too. I always assumed I'd eventually get a late 356 or early 911/912, but that ship sailed about 10 years ago. The attainable dream became unattainable.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> So close to Newbury, yet sooooo far away at the same time.
> 
> (I'm remembering correctly, right? You're from Newbury?)


Auburn... not quite Newbury... not quite Bainbridge.

Though now that I live in the Bay... Chagrin Falls!


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Sporin said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> > Jay Ramey @AWJayRamey
> ...


My wife accuses me of this constantly. Anytime I'm working on my car in coveralls, or cutting wood with my chainsaw, she's amused by the plethora of "outfits" as she calls them that I ahve for specific tasks despite my day job as an academic. She calls it "blue-collar cosplay".


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> Auburn... not quite Newbury... not quite Bainbridge.
> 
> Though now that I live in the Bay... Chagrin Falls!


Ahhh! _South_ Newbury. I grew up in _North_ Newbury...Munson if we're getting technical. LOL on Chagrin Falls! 

[/threadjack]


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Ahhh! _South_ Newbury. I grew up in _North_ Newbury...Munson if we're getting technical. LOL on Chagrin Falls!
> 
> [/threadjack]


hey, my postal code was 44022 when I was a weee tot... now it's 44023... and you write "chagrin falls" on letters... sooo... 

I can say I grew up where Bill Watterson grew up and currently lives


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

x(why)z said:


> My wife accuses me of this constantly. Anytime I'm working on my car in coveralls, or cutting wood with my chainsaw, she's amused by the plethora of "outfits" as she calls them that I ahve for specific tasks despite my day job as an academic. *She calls it "blue-collar cosplay"*.


Ha! That's pretty good. Give her kudos from me. :laugh:




Nourdmrolnmt said:


> hey, my postal code was 44022 when I was a weee tot... now it's 44023... and you write "chagrin falls" on letters... sooo...
> 
> *I can say I grew up where Bill Watterson grew up and currently lives*


Give him kudos from me, too. He's one of my heroes. The man has serious integrity. :thumbup:


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Ha! That's pretty good. Give her kudos from me. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hobbes is based off his highschool mascot.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> Hobbes is based off his highschool mascot.


That I did not know.


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> That I did not know.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chagrin_Falls_High_School

Also, this should be familiar:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I read the description, and the car was purchased just down the street from where I live now:


I like how they started typing FOUR for the number of cylinders and then were like, "nah, **** it, let's just type 4 instead." :laugh:



chucchinchilla said:


> Cool story and very cool car. Would love to see what a talented auto detail pro like AMMO NYC could do with this. Couple that with a mechanical refresh and you'd have a very cool car.


Some of his "rejuvenation" efforts have been really great. I'm sure he could do a lot to that Alfa, but at what cost? $1k? $3k?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> I like how they started typing FOUR for the number of cylinders and then were like, "nah, **** it, let's just type 4 instead." :laugh:


Hey that's a nice GIULIERTTA.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

kiznarsh said:


> I like how they started typing FOUR for the number of cylinders and then were like, "nah, **** it, let's just type 4 instead." :laugh:


Oh the good old days of simplicity/subjectivity and humans actually doing things. No computer would ever do that, and that ruins the fun!


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

Sporin said:


> :laugh:



"Like a Rock" started playing loudly in my head as I stared at this image.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

California 16v said:


> This Avant has sold for $60,000+ ... I will have to build a replica now if I want one in the future :screwy:


Won’t be easy. Audi 80 parts are scarce and many of the trick parts that make the RS2 Avant special, are no longer available. So even a convincing replica will be costly and difficult to achieve. Honestly, the $60k sales price reflects this. You probably couldn’t restore a bad example of one for less. But where there’s a will, there’s a way.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

turbo_nine said:


> Hey that's a nice GIULIERTTA.


You have no idea how many times people have complimented my Alfa Romero.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-honda-city-turbo-with-motocompo/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> You have no idea how many times people have complimented my Alfa Romero.


Not your Alpha Romeo?

I've shopped on craigslist, those things are like impossible to find.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> You have no idea how many times people have complimented my Alfa Romero.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

oidoglr said:


> It's a lot like what boomers went through when C2 Vettes could be picked up in late 1970s for a few grand only to see prime examples at the turn of the century become six figure cars.





Air and water do mix said:


> That's just like the Microbus and 356/911/912, too. I always assumed I'd eventually get a late 356 or early 911/912, but that ship sailed about 10 years ago. The attainable dream became unattainable.


Same. When I was younger, I had always planned on selling my 13 window and upgrading to a 23 window once I got out of college and had a steady job and whatnot. Not going to happen anymore now that a nice 23 window costs the same as our house. That expectation has slowly turned into eventually planning to cut holes in the roof of my 13 window to make it a fake 21 window. Yeah, it's fake, not as valuable, blah, blah, blah. I've owned it for more than half my life and my wife won't even let me consider selling it, so not like it's going anywhere. Might as well make it into what I want.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1963-superformance-289-cobra/


----------



## tampaSi (Apr 11, 2006)

oidoglr said:


>


Flawless skincap victory.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

oidoglr said:


>


Unfortunately there are only a few of us here that are old enough to understand both halves of that mash-up. You had to know both the He-Man Woman Haters Club AND the original Joker. And I for one, have always wanted an Alfalfa Romero.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Unfortunately there are only a few of us here that are old enough to understand both halves of that mash-up. You had to know both the He-Man Woman Haters Club AND the original Joker. And I for one, have always wanted an Alfalfa Romero.


I, because of my parents, know the he-man woman haters club. 

That’s of no value to this thread, but I know that reference. :laugh:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Slabsides :heart:



LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1963-superformance-289-cobra/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chagrin_Falls_High_School
> 
> Also, this should be familiar:


Indeed. :beer:



oidoglr said:


>


Brilliant! :laugh:



Stromaluski said:


> Same. When I was younger, I had always planned on selling my 13 window and upgrading to a 23 window once I got out of college and had a steady job and whatnot. Not going to happen anymore now that a nice 23 window costs the same as our house. That expectation has slowly turned into eventually planning to cut holes in the roof of my 13 window to make it a fake 21 window. Yeah, it's fake, not as valuable, blah, blah, blah. I've owned it for more than half my life and my wife won't even let me consider selling it, so not like it's going anywhere. Might as well make it into what I want.


I have no issues with that, but you know that in the future, even if it's in another 60 years, _someone_ will try to pass it off as the real thing.  

There are some really good panels to make them with now, so it's not like you have to cut up a rusty 21 window to get the required chunks nowadays. The sunroof mechanism may be tougher to get, but at least you can be in paint with no cannibalism required. :thumbup:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> I have no issues with that, but you know that in the future, even if it's in another 60 years, _someone_ will try to pass it off as the real thing.
> 
> There are some really good panels to make them with now, so it's not like you have to cut up a rusty 21 window to get the required chunks nowadays. The sunroof mechanism may be tougher to get, but at least you can be in paint with no cannibalism required. :thumbup:


Possibly. I have no intention of altering the m-code plate, though, which clearly shows the sunroof delete option.

At this point, I think that KlassicFab reproduces enough metal to build a complete reproduction bus.

https://www.klassicfab.com/

And you can even buy reproduction of the complete sunroof assembly.

https://grumpysmetal.com/ sells complete kits with metal, glass, seals, and the entire sunroof mechanism. I've heard that the reproduction sunroof assemblies are very nice, but that KlassiFab metal is a little better than Grumpy's.

Either way, it is 100% doable using reproduction parts.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

Stromaluski said:


> Either way, it is 100% doable using reproduction parts.


Pretty much any project is doable with the repro parts and if not, spend enough money and someone can always fab something that will often be better than an original if you have a picture, drawing, template or part of the part


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> Possibly. I have no intention of altering the m-code plate, though, which clearly shows the sunroof delete option.
> 
> At this point, I think that KlassicFab reproduces enough metal to build a complete reproduction bus.
> 
> ...


That part I wasn't aware of. I had seen the klassicfab parts, and if I won the lotto I'd build a "new" double cab. I heart those things.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

I wonder if we'll ever see "new" replica T1s -- a la 356 Speedsters and 550s.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> I wonder if we'll ever see "new" replica T1s -- a la 356 Speedsters and 550s.


I assume you mean other than fiberglass knock-offs. It's a good question and with the value of the things in retrospect I'm surprise they aren't already out.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Seabird said:


> These BAT posts make me feel like I'm taking crazy pills. It's actually a little demoralizing to see these. :screwy:


I agree. 

I have owned 42 cars since I started driving...thank God it was before the current wave of stupidity. I thought Barrett Jackson was getting crazy....these are even worse.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Seabird said:


> These BAT posts make me feel like I'm taking crazy pills. It's actually a little demoralizing to see these. :screwy:





BryanH said:


> I agree.
> 
> I have owned 42 cars since I started driving...thank God it was before the current wave of stupidity. I thought Barrett Jackson was getting crazy....these are even worse.


There are still plenty of relatively inexpensive toys out there. You just have to adjust your expectations. Not sure why you think you would be personally immune from the laws of supply and demand. If you want what everyone else wants, then be prepared to pay more than everyone else.

There are plenty of classics from the 1930s-1950s that are more affordable today than they’ve been in a generation. And there are plenty of cheap “youngtimers” from the late 1990s and early 2000s you can enjoy also.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

The problem with the cars from the 30s to the 50s is they have been either sitting somewhere for way too long and are complete crap boxes or are already totally restored and people are going to want $$$$$ at this point...which they are probably worth. FWIW, I have a 1938 plymouth coupe that is very resto-modded. I get what they are going for.

I am just kinda shocked at the increases in prices on things like 90's acuras and the like. Even crappy cars off craigslist people are wanting entirely too much money.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> There are still plenty of relatively inexpensive toys out there. You just have to adjust your expectations. Not sure why you think you would be personally immune from the laws of supply and demand. If you want what everyone else wants, then be prepared to pay more than everyone else.
> 
> There are plenty of classics from the 1930s-1950s that are more affordable today than they’ve been in a generation. And there are plenty of cheap “youngtimers” from the late 1990s and early 2000s you can enjoy also.



I don't know what you mean by us thinking we'd be "personally immune" to something. Perhaps COVID is giving you metaphor fatigue. 

The point I was trying to make is that even within basic supply and demand cycles, bubbles exist. I suspect there's a bit of that now. There's quite a bit of irrationality to some of the prices we're seeing. We touched on it earlier in this thread; people with more money than logic spend a silly amount of coin on what was once just a plebeian automobile (because high school dream car), only to find that an 80s/90s commuter (not matter how nice and original) is pretty much crap next to something modern and new. Rinse, repeat...

I know someone will jump down my throat for this.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seabird said:


> I don't know what you mean by us thinking we'd be "personally immune" to something. Perhaps COVID is giving you metaphor fatigue.
> 
> The point I was trying to make is that even within basic supply and demand cycles, bubbles exist. I suspect there's a bit of that now. There's quite a bit of irrationality to some of the prices we're seeing. We touched on it earlier in this thread; people with more money than logic spend a silly amount of coin on what was once just a plebeian automobile (because high school dream car), only to find that an 80s/90s commuter (not matter how nice and original) is pretty much crap next to something modern and new. Rinse, repeat...
> 
> I know someone will jump down my throat for this.


No need to choke you for your opinions. 

I think you are right. Humans are emotional beings and they make irrational decisions. Check out the tulip craze.

Buyers get irrational and they spend too much money on older crappy cars without realizing how much it costs to properly restore an older car.

I daily an 80s VW. Its a ****box, a fun car to drive, but still a ****box.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

BryanH said:


> I am just kinda shocked at the increases in prices on things like 90's acuras and the like. Even crappy cars off craigslist people are wanting entirely too much money.


When '50s cars started going up in the '80s and '90s, they were 30-40 year old cars. '80s and 90s cars going up now are, you guessed it, 30-40 year old cars. They are the same age now as '50s and '60s cars were when *they* started getting to astronomical prices. The cycle is holding constant and for much the same reasons.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Seabird said:


> I don't know what you mean by us thinking we'd be "personally immune" to something. Perhaps COVID is giving you metaphor fatigue.
> 
> The point I was trying to make is that even within basic supply and demand cycles, bubbles exist. I suspect there's a bit of that now. There's quite a bit of irrationality to some of the prices we're seeing. We touched on it earlier in this thread; people with more money than logic spend a silly amount of coin on what was once just a plebeian automobile (because high school dream car), only to find that an 80s/90s commuter (not matter how nice and original) is pretty much crap next to something modern and new. Rinse, repeat...
> 
> I know someone will jump down my throat for this.


I hear what you're saying (I think).

Consider that BaT and online auctions have now given everyone a window and opportunity. Lots of cars that would've sold for $5000 locally, _can_ sell for $10000 on BaT

Your average Joe and/or used car dealer sees an E39 M5 go for 50,000 bones. Suddenly they think their 5 owner limited maintenance example is worth $25k. Or worse, their 540i with a sport package is now worth $15k :laugh:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Yeah, that's pretty close to my gripe. I fear that we're losing (already lost?) that middle ground of cars that are kind of interesting and attainable for those with *some* means. BaT seems to be accelerating what used to be a 30 year pattern.

In the 70s and early 80s, it was easy to get a running late 40s to 50s era car and fix it up without a lot of money. By the late 80s, those deals became harder to find because the really bad ones had disappeared or the nice ones were already restored. Boomers were making money and chasing their American Graffiti dreams. So younger guys started looking at 70s cars to fix up. By the late 90s and early 00s, those kind of went through the same cycle.

That's why it throws me to see 90s and early 00 model Hondas and VWs go for stupid money already. BaT seems to have really disrupted the old expectations and behaviors.


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

"Too bad" is what I say to everyone complaining. BaT just brought a more efficient tool for pricing assets to a wider audience. Ebay Motors was doing that a little bit before. That is the primary function of an auction. If joey down the block thinks his 540i is worth $15k, let him and if it doesnt sell, well the market didnt think it was worth $15k. If someone buys it, buyer and sell should both be happy. We personally have an expectation of X asset being worth Y price. But guess what, we are wrong too if people are actively paying those prices. Within the collector car world, I really do think cars that sell were priced accurately. 

Tough cookies if the 2003 Civic Si ballooned from $3k to $11k. Ya, could have owned it for $3k but it wasnt cool enough then.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

It's just an Escort, right?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-ford-escort-2/









with a tube frame....









....and a V8.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-honda-city-turbo-with-motocompo/


Good thing is that the scooter can ship inside the car.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

StressStrain said:


> It's just an Escort, right?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-ford-escort-2/


damn that's awesome


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Tommietank said:


> "Too bad" is what I say to everyone complaining. BaT just brought a more efficient tool for pricing assets to a wider audience. Ebay Motors was doing that a little bit before. That is the primary function of an auction. If joey down the block thinks his 540i is worth $15k, let him and if it doesnt sell, well the market didnt think it was worth $15k. If someone buys it, buyer and sell should both be happy. We personally have an expectation of X asset being worth Y price. But guess what, we are wrong too if people are actively paying those prices. Within the collector car world, I really do think cars that sell were priced accurately.
> 
> Tough cookies if the 2003 Civic Si ballooned from $3k to $11k. Ya, could have owned it for $3k but it wasnt cool enough then.


It is fun to see people post 10 year old 4Runners on local FB pages now for $20k and see the folks unaware of the effect that enthusiast media has had on vehicles with specific interesting qualities has done. Screenshots of KBB values get posted right away and laughed at. Congratulations to those who can some how source enthusiast vehicles at book value!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Seabird said:


> The point I was trying to make is that even within basic supply and demand cycles, bubbles exist.


Yes, but they’re only truly bubbles in hindsight once they’ve burst. One cannot say we are in a bubble now even when there are slight price contractions. We can speculate, but we cannot prove until there is a lasting and significant decline in value. I guess it all depends on what you consider to be bubble in the first place and what your idea of significant or lasting are. 

The best muscle cars of the 1960s and early 1970s are still way above my price range even if we’re not seeing $1M Hemi ‘Cudas anymore. 23 window VW Type 2 have been expensive for many years now. Full Classics of the 1930s are no longer en vogue but that doesn’t mean I can now afford a Packard Twelve. Is it irrational for a 40-something collector to spend $300k on one when you can get an objectively better 2017 Ferrari F12berlinetta for less?



Seabird said:


> There's quite a bit of irrationality to some of the prices we're seeing. We touched on it earlier in this thread; people with more money than logic spend a silly amount of coin on what was once just a plebeian automobile (because high school dream car), only to find that an 80s/90s commuter (not matter how nice and original) is pretty much crap next to something modern and new. Rinse, repeat...


What makes a buyer or a market irrational? If they want it, then the laws of supply and demand reign. This reminds me of that George Carlin quote “anybody driving slower than you is an idiot, and anyone going faster than you is a maniac.” So if someone pays market price for something they want that’s more than what you think is reasonable, that makes it illogical or silly? Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. And it’s all relative.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Seabird said:


> Yeah, that's pretty close to my gripe. I fear that we're losing (already lost?) that middle ground of cars that are kind of interesting and attainable for those with *some* means.


I totally disagree. You just have to adjust your expectations of what cars are interesting and attainable given your means. That’s always been true.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> CSB: Since picking up the Giulia, I've been attracted to all things Alfa, so this little Giulietta Spider caught my eye.


Sold for $36K. 

EDIT: It makes me wonder what this 1959 Giulietta Spider in very good condition will go for.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Sold for $36K.
> 
> EDIT: It makes me wonder what this 1959 Giulietta Spider in very good condition will go for.


My guess is $85k.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> Yes, but they’re only truly bubbles in hindsight once they’ve burst. One cannot say we are in a bubble now even when there are slight price contractions. We can speculate, but we cannot prove until there is a lasting and significant decline in value. I guess it all depends on what you consider to be bubble in the first place and what your idea of significant or lasting are.
> 
> The best muscle cars of the 1960s and early 1970s are still way above my price range even if we’re not seeing $1M Hemi ‘Cudas anymore. 23 window VW Type 2 have been expensive for many years now. Full Classics of the 1930s are no longer en vogue but that doesn’t mean I can now afford a Packard Twelve. Is it irrational for a 40-something collector to spend $300k on one when you can get an objectively better 2017 Ferrari F12berlinetta for less?
> 
> ...


Your first two paragraphs don't really address or respond to my point. The third, re what I think is irrational, I have already explained.

This is not any kind of hill I want or am willing to die on. If you believe the current state of affairs is peachy, please don't let met disabuse you of that notion. OTOH, don't try and convince me that I'm wrong for holding my particular opinion. :beer:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

The spider is exactly how mine would have looked off the factory floor (same year, colors, and trim levels): 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-alfa-romeo-spider-63/










At $33k with some time still to go, looks like it's going to set a high water mark for Series 3 spiders (historically the red headed stepchild of the 105/115 chassis cars).


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Chris_V said:


> When '50s cars started going up in the '80s and '90s, they were 30-40 year old cars. '80s and 90s cars going up now are, you guessed it, 30-40 year old cars. They are the same age now as '50s and '60s cars were when *they* started getting to astronomical prices. The cycle is holding constant and for much the same reasons.


Exactly this. The cars that people wanted when they were young and broke are the ones that will be big money when those same people are older and have extra money to spend. :thumbup:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

In the 80s and 90s and early 00s, solid RWD cars with big engines were getting harder and harder to find (aside from pony cars and trucks). The domestics were too busy trying to chase the Japanese formula. I'd argue that drove a lot of demand for the older cars.

This will be an interesting example to watch. I am certain it will get to 5 figures. How far beyond, I couldn't guess.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-honda-accord-5/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Last hour on the 1,800 mile R32. Still at $45k at the moment. opcorn:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Seabird said:


> This is not any kind of hill I want or am willing to die on. If you believe the current state of affairs is peachy, please don't let met disabuse you of that notion. OTOH, don't try and convince me that I'm wrong for holding my particular opinion. :beer:


What’s the use in complaining about a perceived bubble? The market is what it is. Wishing it was different doesn’t make it so. You’re just angry because your timing sucks or you’re unwilling to take responsibility for your own happiness. Go make more money to buy the cars you want or buy cheaper cars you can afford. Whining solves nothing.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> What’s the use in complaining about a perceived bubble? The market is what it is. Wishing it was different doesn’t make it so. You’re just angry because your timing sucks or you’re unwilling to take responsibility for your own happiness. Go make more money to buy the cars you want or buy cheaper cars you can afford. Whining solves nothing.


Please stop acting like an *******. Making this personal is uncalled for. Like I said, if you're happy with the state of things, good for you. I'm not angry, just perplexed and gobsmacked. I am entitled to my opinion and you're certainly not going to bully me out of it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Seabird said:


> Please stop acting like an *******.


I don't think it's an act.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Trying to give him the benefit of the doubt. He’s more than welcome to put me on ignore if my thoughts give him so much heartburn. I don’t think I’d miss our exchanges.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Surely has to be a record for an S3 right? Maybe even surpassing condition some 1 S2s?

edit: just saw the text below the quoted pic 



Nealric said:


> The spider is exactly how mine would have looked off the factory floor (same year, colors, and trim levels):
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-alfa-romeo-spider-63/
> 
> ...


Nothing he said came off angry, and he had a point. With Radwood, BaT, and overall accessibility to outlier results and "trends" it's a fair assumption that certain cars are valued higher than normal. 



freedomgli said:


> What’s the use in complaining about a perceived bubble? The market is what it is. Wishing it was different doesn’t make it so. You’re just angry because your timing sucks or you’re unwilling to take responsibility for your own happiness. Go make more money to buy the cars you want or buy cheaper cars you can afford. Whining solves nothing.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> It's up to $45,000.


Sold - $62k Was fun watching.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Seabird said:


> Please stop acting like an *******. Making this personal is uncalled for. Like I said, if you're happy with the state of things, good for you. I'm not angry, just perplexed and gobsmacked. I am entitled to my opinion and you're certainly not going to bully me out of it.


I’m ambivalent towards the state of the collector cars market. It is what it is. If you’re perplexed or gobsmacked by the current marketplace conditions, then you’re just being ignorant. Speculators and rich old dudes have always been a part of the marketplace. This is following a well established pattern that has existed for the past 50 years at least, if not longer. Get with the program and quit bitching.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> With Radwood, BaT, and overall accessibility to outlier results and "trends" it's a fair assumption that certain cars are valued higher than normal.


We live in the Information Age. We have been living in it for the past 25+ years. Cars are valued at what buyers value them at. No more, no less.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Seabird said:


> Trying to give him the benefit of the doubt. He’s more than welcome to put me on ignore if my thoughts give him so much heartburn. I don’t think I’d miss our exchanges.





freedomgli said:


> I’m ambivalent towards the state of the collector cars market. It is what it is. If you’re perplexed or gobsmacked by the current marketplace conditions, then you’re just being ignorant. Speculators and rich old dudes have always been a part of the marketplace. This is following a well established pattern that has existed for the past 50 years at least, if not longer. Get with the program and quit bitching.


This needs to stop. You guy are ruining the thread. Consider this a "verbal" warning.

Next steps will be time outs if this continues.

Let's get back to posting links to cool cars for sale on BaT


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Sold - $62k Was fun watching.


Impressive result, and most likely a record for the MkIV R32


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

masa8888 said:


> Impressive result, and most likely a record for the MkIV R32


It was still at $45,500 until the two minute mark and then all hell broke loose. :laugh:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

freedomgli said:


> I’m ambivalent towards the state of the collector cars market. It is what it is. If you’re perplexed or gobsmacked by the current marketplace conditions, then you’re just being ignorant. Speculators and rich old dudes have always been a part of the marketplace. This is following a well established pattern that has existed for the past 50 years at least, if not longer. Get with the program and quit bitching.


People pay 15 grand for 10 year old Toyota trucks with 150k miles on them. I've given up on trying to figure out some segments of the used and collector car market. :laugh: Some of it is completley irrational.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

masa8888 said:


> Impressive result, and most likely a record for the MkIV R32


Yeah, who would have thought a $29k car just 16 years ago would be worth $62k today?


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> Yeah, who would have thought a $29k car just 16 years ago would be worth $62k today?


This reminds me of the CA housing market of late.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> Sold - $62k Was fun watching.



I sold mine for $12,500 with 84k on it. :banghead:

And won a lawsuit 2 years after I sold it.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> I sold mine for $12,500 with 84k on it. :banghead:
> 
> And won a lawsuit 2 years after I sold it.


Wait, what?


----------



## JetGlx99 (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

JetGlx99 said:


> Wow.


Yes indeed. 5 posts in 13 years.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yes indeed. 5 posts in 13 years.


And all of them were today!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chiropractor JW said:


> And all of them were today!


5 dumb posts within 10 minutes!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> 14K mile 1990 Mercedes 420SEL. Just listed, already bidding at $26K:
> ...
> I was wondering if it might have appreciated in value, but I found that MSRP on these was $62,500 in 1990 (~$124K today). That would be a high bar to clear, but it does have a week to do it...


Reserve not met; bid to $35,500.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'89 Prelude Si, 35K miles, no reserve. Bidding at $16,250 with two days left:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Also of note on BaT at the moment:
Euro E34 M5 for sale in Saskatchewan, 197K km/122K miles on it.
48K mile E39 M5.
'91 420SEL, 105K miles.
41K mile '91 300SEL... Hmm, power or low mileage? :laugh:
Long wheelbase V8 E38, 39K miles.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-mustang-svt-cobra-24/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Every heavy duty diesel mechanic is dreaming of this.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-mercedes-benz-unimog-u500/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> '89 Prelude Si, 35K miles, no reserve. Bidding at $16,250 with two days left:


I wanted one of these so bad back in the late 90s. Even then it was hard to find a decent one


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1968-chevrolet-camaro-55/


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> Yeah, who would have thought a $29k car just 16 years ago would be worth $62k today?


The heart wants what it wants.

My best fiend owned an 2004 and it would always walk my 2002 1.8T with software.

And that sound.:what:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sporin said:


> Some of it is completley irrational.


Perhaps emotional and irrational are flip sides of the same coin. If all buyers were rational we’d only use ride sharing services and only pay for as much utility as needed at that given moment and all other considerations would go out the window. 

If we take that approach, then every buyer on BaT is irrational. Sports cars are irrational because speed limits in USA are so low and so few are risking these cars on closed circuit race courses. Unimogs are irrational because parts are hard to find in USA, they’re slow, get terrible fuel economy, are uncomfortable and don’t provide much improved utility over a pickup truck or ATV/ UTV for most Americans unless you happen to live on 400 acres in rural Montana that also includes a mud bog and you need to tow heavy equipment into the boonies where there are no roads. VW Type 2 are irrational because they’re so dangerous: you are the crumple zone. Speculators thinking an old “blue chip” Ferrari 250 GT is a safe place to park their money are irrational because “Past performance is no guarantee of future results” and cars are generally poor stores of value because of their holding costs and complexity. Etc. etc. 

However, the market seems to work very rationally at any given moment and even long term. It follows the law of supply and demand and is generally peak-seeking. This holds true even when buyers are emotional or impulsive. Even when auction houses employ chandelier bidders or other shady techniques. Even when people pay way more for objects they desire than you would pay for that same item. 



Cabin Pics said:


> Yeah, who would have thought a $29k car just 16 years ago would be worth $62k today?


Every car person who’s been paying attention to historical trends. It fits a pattern that has held steady for generations. 



Just Another Sweater said:


> The heart wants what it wants.


Yes, indeed. 



MAC said:


> I wanted one of these so bad back in the late 90s. Even then it was hard to find a decent one


A friend of mine had one in college that she let me borrow on occasion. It was unique and being a Golden Era Honda was built very well (other than rust protection). At that time I preferred the looks of the 4th gen Prelude. But with the passage of time, I like the 3rd, 4th and 5th generations equally. Finding a good example of any of them has always been tricky. Which bodes well for anyone looking to trade a superb example for a big pile of cash. Nostalgia is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

This one might break the internet tomorrow..

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-land-cruiser-38/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

It needs some lower it, but that's a cool truck.

bringatrailer.com/1973-gmc-jimmy-2/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Harv said:


> This one might break the internet tomorrow..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-land-cruiser-38/


They’re great trucks. I’d say they’re iconic in the same way a ‘48 Chevrolet Suburban Woody, ‘85 Jeep Grand Wagoneer or a ‘94-‘95 USA-spec Land Rover Defender are. They’ve always been popular amongst hardcore off-roaders. But now they are due for their turn the collectible spotlight. Rust is always a concern. My school principal had one. I remember the innovative rear lift gate window could be opened independently.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Harv said:


> This one might break the internet tomorrow..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-land-cruiser-38/




Already $70k.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

^^

I'm sorry but that's stupid money simply being thrown around.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

PoorHouse said:


> Already $70k.


LOL. I'll take a brand new Denali for that instead thanks.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

PoorHouse said:


> Already $70k.


Makes me glad that I got my 80 before the prices went crazy. I wonder what kind of return on investment I'll get if I ever decide to sell it.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> Already $70k.


I’m not surprised. New FJ200 are $85k+ and a commodity that anyone with money can buy any day of the week. Finding a mint condition FJ80 with low miles in the best color (IMO) is getting harder and harder. All the recent sales on BaT have been JDM imports, heavily modified and/or high-mileage examples. Which isn’t necessarily a bad thing if you actually intend to use it off-road. But collectors have always paid a premium for the best of the best examples.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Roketdriver said:


> I wonder what kind of return on investment I'll get if I ever decide to sell it.


Cars generally make terrible investments. Your ROI all depends on the condition of your vehicle, general market conditions when you sell it and the specifics of how you sell it. To give you an idea, recent FJ80 BaT sales have ranged from $6k to $39k (plus 5% buyers premium). 

https://bringatrailer.com/toyota/land-cruiser-fj80-fzj80/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Harv said:


> This one might break the internet tomorrow..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-land-cruiser-38/


I had a CEO with one of these. He kept it at his vacation home in Edwards, CO. Sometimes I'd travel out there ahead of him to make sure his WFH set up was in good shape (back before broadband was popular and laptops were still crappy compromises). He'd let me use the truck to get around town, but he'd always warn me not to wreck it, otherwise it would have to be towed back to Denver for repair. That always made me really nervous. :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

DonPatrizio said:


> LOL. I'll take a brand new Denali for that instead thanks.


Choice is good. Most people buy newer vehicles given the choice. Classic car ownership is for a select group. Just like collecting fine art, fine dining, luxury vacations, home improvements, etc. It’s an extravagance in many ways.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Here for an affordable early C3.

bringatrailer.com/1969-chevrolet-corvette












seller said:


> always assumed...
> I believe...
> Original engine ran fine and I’m sure it would start right up...
> I think the birdcage is fine, never had a reason to think otherwise...


edit: I just read the comments, and the seller does not seem straight forward with the condition of the car.

I'm sure there are plenty of small issues with the car, and this can get expensive fast if you pay someone to do the work for you which is most likely the real reason why he is selling the car.

The motor does not sound healthy. I would take to motor apart and rebuild/blueprint it, same with the transmission.

And it's not a voltmeter, it's an amp meter.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

robr2 said:


> ^^
> 
> I'm sorry but that's stupid money simply being thrown around.


Yeah, that one is completely baffling to me. So many amazing vehicles that could be bought for $70k, and you pick a boring 90s land cruiser 

Anybody who isn't acquainted with the silliness is going to assume it's a $10k car tops, which is what it should be worth.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nealric said:


> Yeah, that one is completely baffling to me. So many amazing vehicles that could be bought for $70k, and you pick a boring 90s land cruiser
> 
> Anybody who isn't acquainted with the silliness is going to assume it's a $10k car tops, which is what it should be worth.


Agreed, it's just an old piece of sh!t, really. It's a 1997, so it's not computer controlled enough to be really nice, but too computer controlled to be really simple. Nobody's overlanding in Africa with this.

And it's ugly as ****.

There's just nothing this thing does better than a new one for the money.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Argument might be that this 90s version is better looking than a 2020 model and easier to service. I would add fuel to the fire but commenting on how stupid prices are for collectable autos is futile. There are people with money to burn on their interests.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

simple said:


> Argument might be that this 90s version is better looking than a 2020 model and easier to service. I would add fuel to the fire but commenting on how stupid prices are for collectable autos is futile. There are people with money to burn on their interests.


What I can't figure out is why they are collectible at all. I can understand the beauty or historic significance of many classics being reason to spend. I can understand the rarity being a reason for models being bid up. But a 90s Land Cruiser isn't beautiful, rare, or historically significant. Perhaps my perception is colored by the fact that my BIL drove one for years as a hand-me-down that was an everloving POS that he hated with a passion but couldn't afford to replace. 


I suppose it's just a head space I will never be able to enter.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Nealric said:


> Anybody who isn't acquainted with the silliness is going to assume it's a $10k car tops, which is what it should be worth.


The market determines what anything is worth in a real sense. Clearly, there’s enough people who think it’s worth way more than $10k. Besides, who cares what anyone else thinks?

Not only that, but the general public is totally clueless about collector car values. Even most car enthusiasts are clueless. Park a Ferrari 250 GT PF Coupe next to a 250 GT Lusso next to a 250 GT SWB and most die hard car enthusiasts would have no clue that there’s almost an order of magnitude difference between each one in terms of value. Which costs more, a brand new Lamborghini Huracan or a ratty 1967 Ferrari 275 GTB/4? The Huracan does everything objectively better. But the 275 GTB/4 is easily worth twice as much even if it needs a $600k restoration.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Nealric said:


> I suppose it's just a head space I will never be able to enter.


Every Land Cruiser before this one has begun appreciating.

As to why, I don't know about the merits of the vehicle itself. But I can tell you that kids whose parents had money were hauling them around in the back of these things. I can also tell you that those kids have money now.

One of those kids with money now hired me to find an FJ60 for him out here. I recommended a 62 for his purposes, but it had to be a 60 because that's what his dad had.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

freedomgli said:


> Not only that, but the general public is totally clueless about collector car values.


And honestly, so are the clowns on that website who just keep bidding so far above realistic market on literally anything and everything under the sun on that website. Goes both ways, most of the cars on BaT are barely worth half what they hammer for, real world. Every auction just ends in eyerolling.

I also had a buddy with one of these in college. Honestly, it was just another sh!tty old car like any other.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> The market determines what anything is worth in a real sense. Clearly, there’s enough people who think it’s worth way more than $10k. Besides, who cares what anyone else thinks?



I'm sure it's headed to LC collection.

To shed a little light on why it may be popping; last year model, 40th Anniversary trim, good color, factory locker option, no running boards, 39k miles, very clean.

I would guess it is one of the best FZJ80's in the country.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> The market determines what anything is worth in a real sense. Clearly, there’s enough people who think it’s worth way more than $10k. Besides, who cares what anyone else thinks?
> 
> Not only that, but the general public is totally clueless about collector car values. Even most car enthusiasts are clueless. Park a Ferrari 250 GT PF Coupe next to a 250 GT Lusso next to a 250 GT SWB and most die hard car enthusiasts would have no clue that there’s almost an order of magnitude difference between each one in terms of value. Which costs more, a brand new Lamborghini Huracan or a ratty 1967 Ferrari 275 GTB/4? The Huracan does everything objectively better. But the 275 GTB/4 is easily worth twice as much even if it needs a $600k restoration.


People love throwing this phrase around as if it's the end-all-be-all, but it's not.

This $70k example is not the "market", just like a $3000 one owner barn find from your elderly neighbor isn't the market. 

They are outliers, not at all representative of an average sale or value and the :screwy: comments reflect that.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Nealric said:


> What I can't figure out is why they are collectible at all. I can understand the beauty or historic significance of many classics being reason to spend. I can understand the rarity being a reason for models being bid up. But a 90s Land Cruiser isn't beautiful, rare, or historically significant. Perhaps my perception is colored by the fact that my BIL drove one for years as a hand-me-down that was an everloving POS that he hated with a passion but couldn't afford to replace.
> 
> 
> I suppose it's just a head space I will never be able to enter.


This. I totally understand why a car that was highly desirable and somewhat rare when it was new is collectible now. I get why cars that, while maybe not rare, were indicative of a particular time would be collectible today. And I understand why a car might be collectible because "they just don't make 'em like that anymore". And I even understand why certain vehicles might become desirable because there's some strange sub-market where "anybody who is somebody has to have one". Someone here mentioned a few years ago how old Jeep Grand Wagoneers are popular with the wealthy Hamptons crowd. Okay, sure...

But for the life of me... The values on these 80s and 90s 4 banger economy cars that did nothing special then, and don't do anything special today, are just crazy. As for the LC, yeah they're kind of nice in a retro way, but they're not rare because they were hard to get a hold of or limited production. They're rare because they were too expensive for what they were and there were better, more desirable options back then.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Those better, more desirable options are what? Where are the values for those? Is there still parts and aftermarket support for them? Is there a large group of support for still purchasing them? There are so many factors.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

simple said:


> Those better, more desirable options are what? Where are the values for those? Is there still parts and aftermarket support for them? Is there a large group of support for still purchasing them? There are so many factors.


You misunderstand. Better options for the price when they were new, hence why they're less common today. Better options for the price now in terms of comfort and capability. A 2021 Yukon Denali is going to be nicer, more comfortable, and more capable than a mid90s LC. And cheaper to own.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Seabird said:


> You misunderstand. Better options for the price when they were new, hence why they're less common today.


Yeah that is what you said about 90s trucks competition to the LC. What are those? Jeep Cherokee with the 4.0? Back to the context of my questions please.

Comparing to a 2021 Yukon is pointless and you know that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Harv said:


> This one might break the internet tomorrow..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-land-cruiser-38/


*$77,500*


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> *$77,500*


Insanity.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Roketdriver said:


> Makes me glad that I got my 80 before the prices went crazy. I wonder what kind of return on investment I'll get if I ever decide to sell it.


I lived in this world a decade ago, running New England's largest Toyota 4x4 Club. When I was buying 3k and 5k trucks, the nice FJ40/60/62/80s were already $10k+ and I thought I'd have a chance to own and enjoy one someday when I had more money in the bank.

Now every nice one doubles that, or more.

The $77k FZJ80 was inevitable the moment Wagonmaster started selling pricey Grand Wagoneer restos. The "classic 4x4" market has been accelerating for years.

The irony for me is that these trucks are desirable because they are amazing offroaders, but the ones that aren't basketcases are now too expensive to bang through the rocks unless money is no object for you.



PoorHouse said:


> I'm sure it's headed to LC collection.
> 
> To shed a little light on why it may be popping; last year model, 40th Anniversary trim, good color, factory locker option, no running boards, 39k miles, very clean.
> 
> I would guess it is one of the best FZJ80's in the country.


Yup, I think it's nuts, but it's probably the nicest stock one out there, so if any 80 was going to get that kind of money, this was the one.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

simple said:


> Yeah that is what you said about 90s trucks competition to the LC. What are those? Jeep Cherokee with the 4.0? Back to the context of my questions please.
> 
> Comparing to a 2021 Yukon is pointless and you know that.


Ford and GM were both making fullsize 4x4 SUVs with lux bits in the 90s at much lower price point. Toyota introduced it's own competition with the Sequoia in 2000 just a few years later. And though smaller, the JGC (JZ) was a pretty hot seller when it hit the market in 93. It offered pretty nice luxury for the price and was popular with the well heeled crowd. For those who really wanted to step up and pay more money for more badge, there was Land Rover. I'm not saying the LC was a bad truck, but it lived in a weird spot. Where Lexus had been accepted, the LC was pretty spendy for a Toyota badge and what it did well, others did about as well for less money.

Comparing it to a modern luxury SUV isn't pointless. It's actually central to the point I'm making. At... Damn! $77K and rising, what are you getting with the LC that you can't get with something newer and better?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

You can say that about any of these cars though. "Better" is a quantitative description when it comes to these new vehicles. Yes they are faster, safer, etc. These old cars are better in a qualitative sense to their buyers. More engaging, emotional, easy to work on, better looking. It's like looking for a partner. Some people like to look on paper, how much money someone makes, measure of success, popularity, etc, and some of us are just looking for the one that makes us feel good, for whatever reason we cant necessarily put our finger on.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Yeah I don't recall any GM or Ford trucks from the 90s being "better" than the LC. Cheaper sure but you said "too expensive...and there were better, more desirable options back then"

So stop dancing around the point. What is that golden nugget of a truck you are talking about?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

westopher said:


> You can say that about any of these cars though. "Better" is a quantitative description when it comes to these new vehicles. Yes they are faster, safer, etc. These old cars are better in a qualitative sense to their buyers. More engaging, emotional, easy to work on, better looking. It's like looking for a partner. Some people like to look on paper, how much money someone makes, measure of success, popularity, etc, and some of us are just looking for the one that makes us feel good, for whatever reason we cant necessarily put our finger on.



I understand that subjectivity is involved. I am surprised and bemused that cars that were once ostensibly very utilitarian (not just talking about the LC here) and not at all special by any real measure of the time, are now being treated like museum quality show pieces. It's all a bit Gilded Age, IMO.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

simple said:


> Yeah I don't recall any GM or Ford trucks from the 90s being "better" than the LC. Cheaper sure but you said "too expensive...and there were better, more desirable options back then"
> 
> So stop dancing around the point. What is that golden nugget of a truck you are talking about?


I don't even understand what you're talking about. I said exactly what I meant. I'm not dancing around any point and I gave you examples of the likely alternatives that outsold it. And by better, I'm including value prop.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Seabird said:


> I understand that subjectivity is involved. I am surprised and bemused that cars that were once ostensibly very utilitarian (not just talking about the LC here) and not at all special by any real measure of the time, are now being treated like museum quality show pieces. It's all a bit Gilded Age, IMO.


Yeah, some of it I definitely don't understand, but someone brought up a good point about those "less than exciting vehicles" being special to people based on the family trips when they were a kid or other experiences like that. Nostalgia is a hell of a drug, and just about everyones buying.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> And honestly, so are the clowns on that website who just keep bidding so far above realistic market on literally anything and everything under the sun on that website. Goes both ways, most of the cars on BaT are barely worth half what they hammer for, real world. Every auction just ends in eyerolling.
> 
> I also had a buddy with one of these in college. Honestly, it was just another sh!tty old car like any other.


That’s an easy trap to fall into. There is no “car X should only be worth Y because I say so.” There is no one market for classic cars. We have many markets where people buy and sell around the world. On any given day, at that venue, that car was worth X. What it’s value might be tomorrow is anyone’s guess. Because the next highest bidder who lost might buy a different car as a consolation prize or move onto a different hobby all together and the third highest bidder might have been thousands below. Ergo, there is no “one” singular value for any classic car. Everything is an estimate or an approximation based on comparables and recent transactions and replacement cost. It‘s ever changing and obeys the laws of instantaneous supply and demand.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Seabird said:


> I don't even understand what you're talking about. I said exactly what I meant. I'm not dancing around any point and I gave you examples of the likely alternatives that outsold it. And by better, I'm including value prop.


Value prop? What are you talking about?

I get you are smart and verbose but dude...a GM or Ford product being better or more desirable than a golden era Toyota? Have you driven or worked on these trucks before?

You are in that trap that freedomgli mentioned. Read his posts. He gets it and even mentioned other iconic trucks.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I think you and I are arguing over my use of the word "better". I know what I mean by it but it seems like you don't. Most mid to late 90s era buyers with the wallet for $40K on an SUV (still a rare-ish phenomenon back then) considered the same things buyers today would consider; seating, features, power, and reliability, etc.... Now, its no lie that Toyota owned that last point. But the domestics were introducing some pretty compelling fullsize and midsize alternatives to the market built on their relatively well regarded light truck platforms. So if those buyers could get a Tahoe, Yukon, or Expedition with 4WD, a big V8, towing capacity for their boat, with leather and wood for $10K less, don't you think that might be a "better" choice for many of them?

And I forgot about the LX450 which came out around that time. A bit more expensive, but it was the same J80 with a V8 (gas was under $1 back then) and they got the Lexus buying experience. Again, maybe a "better" option for those with the means.

As for my experience with them, I literally shared a story about that a few posts up.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Seabird said:


> I understand that subjectivity is involved. I am surprised and bemused that cars that were once ostensibly very utilitarian (not just talking about the LC here) and not at all special by any real measure of the time, are now being treated like museum quality show pieces. It's all a bit Gilded Age, IMO.


A classic car doesn't have to be best in class or rare or special to be valuable. To the point on rarity, the car itself is not rare but the condition is since most of these were used up. Ultimately there was a group of people had to have one, wanted to buy the best, and were willing to pay for it because it'll be a long time before they'll see another one this nice.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I'm trying hard to think of the American SUV that was "better" than the TLC in 1996. 

I suppose the big V8 engines were certainly better than the ancient inline-6 but ...


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

freedomgli said:


> On any given day, at that venue, that car was worth X. What it’s value might be tomorrow is anyone’s guess.


And I bet the selling dealer - who acquired the car mere months ago - probably paid the original owner something like $7k for it, only to turn around and flip it on BaT for 80 f*ckin' grand.

That's the other problem with BaT, it's just become a cesspool of flipping (a LOT of dealers) and shadow bidding driving prices up beyond reality.

Something's really wrong with what's happening on BaT, and in time, people are going to lose interest watching everything go for 2, 3, 4x real world market value while the same flippers and shadow bidders just keep inflating the market.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm literally being lectured on the concept of subjectivity by people using the word "better" as an absolute.

Look, you know what guys? I'm sorry. The LC J80 really was Gawd's Own Chariot. I was just kidding around and I hope it sells for a Brazilian dollars. :thumbup:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

You posted in a discussion. People are discussing. You have an angle, people have other angles. It's ok.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> People love throwing this phrase around as if it's the end-all-be-all, but it's not.
> 
> This $70k example is not the "market", just like a $3000 one owner barn find from your elderly neighbor isn't the market.
> 
> They are outliers, not at all representative of an average sale or value and the :screwy: comments reflect that.


I hear you. Outliers do not make the market. They are just that, outliers. What you’re talking about is market trends and statistical means where you can aggregate many sales of similar vehicles to come up with a more accurate representation of average value. This is what insurance companies and home appraisers do. Both approaches have there merits. But it’s no more valid at determining “value” or “worth” than two determined buyers both bidding on the same object at the same time. 

The neat thing about mass production is there are usually many examples for potential buyers to choose from. However, as attrition takes its toll, there are fewer and fewer prime examples to choose from. Until you reach zero. This happens with almost everything.

This is basically the situation at the very top of the collector car market. How do you value a 1 of 1 piece of art that has unique history unlike any other when there are no other comparables for sale and there haven’t been for many years? You know, the kinds of cars that have been in the same ownership for 65 years? Many of the coolest, most valuable cars trade hands privately (and sometimes anonymously). Just like any other high-end fine art. The stuff that goes to auction is almost the second-tier stuff. For the best of the best, sellers already know 20 buyers with cash in hand waiting for that once in a lifetime opportunity to buy it. 

I’ve never heard anyone say they overpaid for something they really wanted (except in rare cases of outright fraud or misrepresentation). Perhaps bought too soon before the market catches up. Or perhaps paid more than the loser. But never paid too much.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

puma1552 said:


> That's the other problem with BaT, it's just become a cesspool of flipping (a LOT of dealers) and shadow bidding driving prices up beyond reality.


Definitely a lot of dealers or wannabe dealers but tell me more about the shadow bidding. Do you have proof of this or are there articles that discuss this? 

I ask not to argue but out of interest because it makes sense since their commissions are so low which means the risk is equally low should a dealer bid up their car and end up selling it to themselves.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Yeah man don't get heated. You are blazing your own path.

I mean an Eddie Bauer expedition with a 4spd and a Triton engine had a lot of things that were good on paper. Same with the Yukon and Tahoe. They sold millions of them at all sorts of price points. Hence the term "a dime a dozen". They were nothing special and few people would call them better than a LC for anything other than part prices. A low mileage version will get a good price on BAT I'm sure but the passion isn't there like a LC sale. There are numerous businesses focused on the LC heritage. 

The Tahoe, blazer, and bronco are on the rise value wise. They are still in the shadow of the LC in just about all respects. Sorry but 90s Toyota are better vehicles then and now.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> And I bet the selling dealer - who acquired the car mere months ago - probably paid the original owner something like $7k for it, only to turn around and flip it on BaT for 80 f*ckin' grand.


That’s capitalism for you.



puma1552 said:


> That's the other problem with BaT, it's just become a cesspool of flipping (a LOT of dealers) and shadow bidding driving prices up beyond reality.
> 
> Something's really wrong with what's happening on BaT, and in time, people are going to lose interest watching everything go for 2, 3, 4x real world market value while the same flippers and shadow bidders just keep inflating the market.


There has always been funny business in the classic car market. The difference is the scale possible today thanks to the ease of shopping on the Internet. BaT is no different than eBay or Sotheby’s in this regard. 

From auction houses with their famous chandelier bidding or non-existent buyers on the phone placing fake bids against buyers in the room, to classic car dealers selling cars amongst themselves in order to manufacture apparent appreciation in the marketplace to drive up prices. Fraud is criminal as is price fixing (a violation of anti-trust laws) but both are difficult to prosecute. The market is always peak seeking. Sometimes, people use dirty tricks to maximize their profits. That doesn’t mean people are overpaying en masse. People pay what they have to in order to get something they want. It’s no different than buying fruit at a farmers market. The only difference is the manner of negotiation.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

chucchinchilla said:


> Definitely a lot of dealers or wannabe dealers but tell me more about the shadow bidding. Do you have proof of this or are there articles that discuss this?
> 
> I ask not to argue but out of interest because it makes sense since their commissions are so low which means the risk is equally low should a dealer bid up their car and end up selling it to themselves.


I'm definitely the last to put on a tinfoil MAGA hat and run rampant with the QAnon conspiracy theory type stuff, but there seems to be a lot of chatter about this - about how in multiple auctions the same users or handfuls of users will repeatedly drive prices up on certain vehicles, but then always duck out before they win. I can't name names because I just don't care enough to read the blowharding comments anymore (which are also bizarre at times) or watch the auctions, but this does seem like it may have some merit if there really are multiple people who bid big on a lot of auctions and then step out once it gets beyond some certain price point and most of the other bidders stop, leaving just a couple to go at it at stratospheric prices.

I think in the end the absurdity of the auctions is just going to end up being BaT's downfall, it's fun for a while, until it's not. It's just not even fun to watch any auctions anymore, they all end up equally absurd and it's just boring/unrelateable.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Sporin said:


> I'm trying hard to think of the American SUV that was "better" than the TLC in 1996.
> 
> I suppose the big V8 engines were certainly better than the ancient inline-6 but ...


The question is "better for what?". I'd rather have a 1996 Suburban 2500 than a Land Cruiser, but it would be a tow vehicle (a far better one than an underpowered land cruiser). I'd rather have a modified Bronco or Wrangler for offroading. I'd rather have an Expedition for tooling around or family hauling (first MY was 1997, but they came out in 1996). 

I'm not going to argue the market- anything is worth what a willing buyer will pay, and evidently there was a buyer willing to pay almost $80k for a low mileage Land Cruiser. But the desirability of this one is just hard to fathom for me personally. 

I just can't figure out what this example would be good for other than sitting in a Toyota museum. Too nice to offroad, not a great daily, doesn't drive well on-road, not pretty to look at, isn't going to make you the star of your local C&C, isn't uniquely nostalgic like a 50s Bel-Air. Other cars that have been bid to the stratosphere on BAT I may think are way overpriced, but I generally can understand why someone would want them and what someone would do with them.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I'm just glad there is competition to BAT now. Some great deals on carsandbids lately.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Definitely a lot of dealers or wannabe dealers but tell me more about the shadow bidding. Do you have proof of this or are there articles that discuss this?


BaT would rather a sale than no sale. 5% of something is better than 5% of nothing. This is why most arguments with them are from sellers who don’t like the terms of listing on BaT, being pressured to do no reserve auctions, etc. It only costs sellers $99 to list but you have to be chosen by BaT. It’s not open to everyone. They’re selective. 

The only people engaged in shadow bidding are sellers themselves (and anyone they enlist to help them with their scheme). And it’s risky because it could result in a no sale. It could also get them permanently banned from BaT. However, it’s highly unlikely to land them in jail for conspiracy or fraud. So some unscrupulous sellers will try to find the market peak by placing fake bids or having friends/ family members do so on their behalf. If they over play their hand, they don’t get a do over. BaT is one and done. Which is why BaT, eBay, etc. are so stringent about avoiding transactions outside of their venue. They want their 5%. That can’t happen if there is a no sale and the highest real bidder buys the car directly from the seller a few weeks later. I know for certain BaT logs IP addresses and uses algorithms to detect possible shadow bidding.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-subaru-brat-4/


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

puma1552 said:


> And I bet the selling dealer - who acquired the car mere months ago - probably paid the original owner something like $7k for it, only to turn around and flip it on BaT for 80 f*ckin' grand.
> 
> That's the other problem with BaT, it's just become a cesspool of flipping (a LOT of dealers) and shadow bidding driving prices up beyond reality.
> 
> Something's really wrong with what's happening on BaT, and in time, people are going to lose interest watching everything go for 2, 3, 4x real world market value while the same flippers and shadow bidders just keep inflating the market.


well that's the free market bro. Something is as valueable as someone is willing to pay. I mean ... 62k for an R32 ... :screwy:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Holy moley: I just had a flood of memories come back. In the early 80's my maternal grandmother had a Vega Kammback identical to this one with the exception of the color: hers was a yellowy-orange color. Same interior, same wheels. My aunt and uncle would take her on vacation to FL every summer, and every few years my uncle would get bored and go car shopping. My aunt still talks about trying to keep up with my speed-demon uncle on the drive back to Ohio; she'd have the gas pedal to the floor and their (LTD?) wagon was a speck on the horizon. 

I was early grade school when she had this car, but I still have concrete memories of running errands with her behind the wheel, her ever-present black purse (with candy and gum always inside) stuffed between the seats. Being the early 80's I'm fairly certain she let me ride up front. A few months ago I found out that the Pontiac Sunbird (a hand-me-down from my paternal grandmother) I drove in the early 90's in high school was based on the Vega platform. 

$600, no reserve, 7 days to go, and wondering who would really want this 1976 Chevrolet Vega Kammback. 










This was her exact car, and it was about this rusty at the end.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

turbo_nine said:


> Every Land Cruiser before this one has begun appreciating.
> 
> As to why, I don't know about the merits of the vehicle itself. But I can tell you that kids whose parents had money were hauling them around in the back of these things. I can also tell you that those kids have money now.
> 
> One of those kids with money now hired me to find an FJ60 for him out here. *I recommended a 62 for his purposes, but it had to be a 60 because that's what his dad had.*


I get that. I really do. My dad had a '48 Studebaker Champion convertible. While I think the bullet nose cars are much better looking, I'd love a '48 as I could operate it and know that dad did the exact same things to the exact same car back in '48-'50. With a slightly different car I wouldn't feel that connection, perceived or not. :beer:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

SCHWAB0 said:


> well that's the free market bro. Something is as valueable as someone is willing to pay. I mean ... 62k for an R32 ... :screwy:


I understand the R32 a lot better frankly. At least that's a type of vehicle you can't buy anymore (a v6 2-door hatchback with a manual transmission and AWD). It's also a type of vehicle that makes sense as a weekend car.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

freedomgli said:


> BaT would rather a sale than no sale. 5% of something is better than 5% of nothing. This is why most arguments with them are from sellers who don’t like the terms of listing on BaT, being pressured to do no reserve auctions, etc. It only costs sellers $99 to list but you have to be chosen by BaT. It’s not open to everyone. They’re selective.
> 
> The only people engaged in shadow bidding are sellers themselves (and anyone they enlist to help them with their scheme). And it’s risky because it could result in a no sale. It could also get them permanently banned from BaT. However, it’s highly unlikely to land them in jail for conspiracy or fraud. So some unscrupulous sellers will try to find the market peak by placing fake bids or having friends/ family members do so on their behalf. If they over play their hand, they don’t get a do over. BaT is one and done. Which is why BaT, eBay, etc. are so stringent about avoiding transactions outside of their venue. They want their 5%. That can’t happen if there is a no sale and the highest real bidder buys the car directly from the seller a few weeks later. I know for certain BaT logs IP addresses and uses algorithms to detect possible shadow bidding.



I don't know, I have a hard time believing sellers are shill bidding and risking 5% up to $5k, plus a no sale.

BAT pre-authorizes the credit cards of bidders. If a shill bidder "wins" they are out the 5%.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> I don't know, I have a hard time believing sellers are shill bidding and risking 5% up to $5k, plus a no sale.
> 
> BAT pre-authorizes the credit cards of bidders. If a shill bidder "wins" they are out the 5%.


I think it’s rare. Most crooks aren’t very smart. Perhaps what some people are speculating on BaT are bots that are programmed to raise the sale prices of many auctions in order to artificially inflate the market in general. That helps real classic car dealers who are selling their cars in other venues besides BaT.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

simple said:


> Yeah man don't get heated. You are blazing your own path.
> 
> I mean an Eddie Bauer expedition with a 4spd and a Triton engine had a lot of things that were good on paper. Same with the Yukon and Tahoe. They sold millions of them at all sorts of price points. Hence the term "a dime a dozen". They were nothing special and few people would call them better than a LC for anything other than part prices. A low mileage version will get a good price on BAT I'm sure but the passion isn't there like a LC sale. There are numerous businesses focused on the LC heritage.
> 
> The Tahoe, blazer, and bronco are on the rise value wise. They are still in the shadow of the LC in just about all respects. Sorry but 90s Toyota are better vehicles then and now.


I'm not heated. A little exasperated maybe because either I'm not explaining myself well, or people are applying some bias to my comments. I do not disagree that a mint condition LC J80 should be more desirable than a similar era American fullsize BOF SUV. The first half of my argument was that, at the time they were new, more buyers felt that there were bet... er, *more suitable* options for them. Even the aforementioned LX450 probably cannibalized sales.

But to your point, their rarity and long term build quality makes them more desirable than some of those former alternatives today. Especially more than the domestic trucks which have likely been beaten on and driven into the ground by now. And the LR's they competed with then are probably expensive basket cases today. I get and agree with that. Until...

Buyers start turning the bids up to eleven. I see $70-80K and I shake my head. The LC was capable and luxurious for its day, but you can spend less and get something more luxurious, safer, and more capable new. So it doesn't make sense *to me*. I understand basic economics reasonably well, and I've heard the old, "It's worth whatever someone else is willing to pay" trope. Again, sometimes there are other irrational factors. Maybe its merely FOMO exuberance by super wealthy tech workers who have more money than brains when it comes to cars. Or maybe it's like chuchinchilla says, and there are shady bidding practices at play. Or maybe I simply don't get it. And that's fine. Still doesn't mean I'm not going to :screwy: when I see it.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Seabird said:


> The LC was capable and luxurious for its day, but you can spend less and get something more luxurious, safer, and more capable new. So it doesn't make sense *to me*.


I think classic cars are just not for you.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Wait, what?



Sorry! This thread moved quick.

I was saving up to move to Brooklyn and was driving to the train station and taking the train into Manhattan. One day walking out of work I snapped my leg and dislocated my ankle on ice that shouldn't have been there.

Long story short, I had one leg, a car just sitting there for months and I knew when I did move to the city I wasn't about to street park it. 

I sold it for $12,500 to a nice Canadian gentleman.

Fast forward a couple years and I won a lawsuit for the slip and fall. 

Looking back...timing is a bitch. If I had kept the car for those couple of years and won that lawsuit, I probably would've stashed it, bought a daily (or nothing since I was still in the city) and likely would've had a low-mileage, barely modded R right now...


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

PoorHouse said:


> I don't know, I have a hard time believing sellers are shill bidding and risking 5% up to $5k, plus a no sale.
> 
> BAT pre-authorizes the credit cards of bidders. If a shill bidder "wins" they are out the 5%.


I'm not saying I do or don't believe it, as my opinion on it changes by the day, but if BAT is doing the shill bidding, no ones stuck with the bill.
Also, IF I WERE A DISHONEST MAN, I'd rather pay my buddy 2.5-5k to pay his credit card bill than take a 20 or 30, or even 100k hit on the selling price of my car if I had a number in mind. It's public knowledge that someone threw out a 300k bid on their own car (that was being sold by consignment seller) when it only hit 200k on a no reserve auction. Cost him 5k to not "lose" the 100k more he thought he was going to get.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-porsche-911-turbo-s-4/


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

PSU said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-porsche-911-turbo-s-4/


315k


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I'd totally bid on that 993 but there's a rock chip on the hood next to the Porsche crest so I'm out.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> I think classic cars are just not for you.


*shrug*

Some, but certainly not all. Or at least not at some of the prices they're commanding.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

I've told this story before but during one Christmas Eve in the early 2000's my cousin Gianni brought over a customer car of his, a silver 993 Turbo. It was soup-ed up in some way with bigger turbos and an exhaust. I was too young to drive it but my father and I went for a ride around the neighborhood. I can still remember to this day the shove of acceleration as the turbos spooled up right around 3k rpm as I was trying to keep an eye on the tach. I've never experienced anything like that shove since.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Callaway anyone?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1996-audi-s2-coupe/


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Callaway anyone?


Heinricy ordering a automatic Callaway is just strange. That thing is in almost flawless condition though.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Mom, can I have a New Bronco?

No, we have New Bronco at home.










No Reserve: 1988 Ford Bronco II XLT
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-ford-bronco-ii-10/


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I've been wondering when those would hit. Those were sad times in car history. Saw a 1985 Ford Tempo for sale today. Early 80s were sad.


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

Nealric said:


> I understand the R32 a lot better frankly. At least that's a type of vehicle you can't buy anymore (a v6 2-door hatchback with a manual transmission and AWD). It's also a type of vehicle that makes sense as a weekend car.


Find another factory triple locked solid axle SUV

 LJ Rubicon smiles at you

Hell, Mrs. CP's GC with the QuadraDrive will do the same trails


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Sporin said:


> No Reserve: 1988 Ford Bronco II XLT


All the popular girls at my HS drove these


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-subaru-brat-4/


Now...is that a vintage Tamiya Brat, or a re-re Tamiya Brat? :laugh: Either way, I love it :thumbup::heart:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Minus color combo this is the same year/spec of my Porsche so I'm watching this one closely as it's condition should represent the top end of the market...although two of the bidders appear to be previous owners so not sure how much that'll factor in.











https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1963-porsche-356b-super-90-6/


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

Matt said:


> All the popular girls at my HS drove these


Or VW Cabriolets and Suzuki Samurais


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

RVAE34 said:


> My dad's absolutely spectacular sub 40k mile 240z will be live in the next few weeks so stay tuned. All 5 of his 240's are amazing but this one is the nicest.


Its live!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-datsun-240z-136/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-subaru-impreza-wrx-sti-21/










My favorite color too.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

What is the endgame for all the guys overpaying on these BAT auctions? I guess you can come back a relist it on BAT in a few years, but what if they do not accept your vehicle, or the timing is wrong. 

I don't know if these cars are true market value, when they won't fetch nearly as much money in any other venue.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

HI SPEED said:


> What is the endgame for all the guys overpaying on these BAT auctions? I guess you can come back a relist it on BAT in a few years, but what if they do not accept your vehicle, or the timing is wrong.
> 
> I don't know if these cars are true market value, when they won't fetch nearly as much money in any other venue.


I’ve heard it said, that you don’t overpay for a classic car, you just bought it too early. I think that may refer to the upper echelon of cars, sub 100 made kind of thing. 

Commodity cars go through wholesale auctions, and the dealers know what they can get for the cars, and they share the sale prices. That’s how book prices get determined. Rare speciality cars trade privately most of the time, so we never know who paid what. 

BAT does represent the top of the market for many of the cars it sells. Things are only worth what someone will pay doe them. Just like the Pebble Beach auctions. They’ve created a place that people feel safe spending top dollar. It does upset me as a poor that top dollar for some of the cars I would love to own is out of reach. 

Interesting conversation about auctions and values:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

HI SPEED said:


> What is the endgame for all the guys overpaying on these BAT auctions? I guess you can come back a relist it on BAT in a few years, but what if they do not accept your vehicle, or the timing is wrong.
> 
> I don't know if these cars are true market value, when they won't fetch nearly as much money in any other venue.


Overpaying is a subjective opinion. Why does there have to be an end game other than enjoying the car right now? Tomorrow is promised to nobody. Live in the present. I imagine most buyers are happy to pay what they’re willing and able to for them to live their dreams. It’s futile to frame everything in life objectively or in terms of ROI. The Financial Lounge is a very lonely place to live 24/7. Life is too short to care about that. Money is only good if you can spend it.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Precisely ^ Couldn't have put it better myself. They aren't overpaying either. A car is worth whatever the highest bidder is willing to pay and the bids wouldn't climb unless there was more than 1 bidder. BAT has the highest and most affluent viewership of any car site online. And they are very selective of what they accept to auction so you mostly get the best examples. With fairly rare exceptions.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Harv said:


> Its live!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-datsun-240z-136/


What a beautiful car. :heart:


And I saw this. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-honda-civic-12/










Oh my. [/George Takei]


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I get the sentiment of frustration watching previously attainable cars being bid up beyond the means that the average enthusiast can justify. It's like watching the scalping or hype flip market play out in slow motion over years.

When you see a car that cost $30k new sit in a garage for 15 years accumulating only a few miles per year it's easy to conclude that it was bought specifically for speculation or by someone who at the very least wasn't a _real_ enthusiast. Or the car that had been owned and maintained meticulously for many years by 1 family only to show up on BaT by a dealer that had took it on trade. 

I just try to hope that whoever has the deep pockets to pay top price for quality examples of survivors or premium restorations is paying top dollar because they themselves are an enthusiast and BaT has found a way to link the two together.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I’m not big on enthusiast shaming. I personally don’t care for static museum displays. But I’m not about to judge Ferris Bueller’s best friend Cameron Frye’s dad for babying his (replica) Ferrari 250 GT California. To each his own. Most of us are enthusiasts no matter how we enjoy our cars. 

There are truly very few dispassionate investment speculators into collector cars. Not to say they don’t exist or that they’re not a nuisance. They can be. Just look at all the fine art paintings sitting in climate controlled duty-free warehouses specifically meant for hoarding artwork as an investment. But that’s a relatively small problem with collector cars today.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

oidoglr said:


> I get the sentiment of frustration watching previously attainable cars being bid up beyond the means that the average enthusiast can justify. It's like watching the scalping or hype flip market play out in slow motion over years.


Or with housing. To be honest I find this way more frustrating with housing, even if I feel every bit of annoyance to see the [good 900 turbos I used to buy from original owners for peanuts] go for five figures with a cracked dash and three more owners.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

This is a really nice example of a MkII though the driver's seat bolster looks oddly worn for only 20K miles on the clock. And the current price is not, to me, insane given the condition of the vehicle.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-toyota-mr2-17/


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

turbo_nine said:


> Or with housing. To be honest I find this way more frustrating with housing, even if I feel every bit of annoyance to see the [good 900 turbos I used to buy from original owners for peanuts] go for five figures with a cracked dash and three more owners.


Well, I feel differently about housing, because people don't need collector cars, but shelter is a necessity and some people are homeless because they're priced out of the market for their skillset.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I've always had a soft spot for these things, especially the 300 with 5-speed combo like this one. It's basically a Supra engine (no turbo) except that it isn't. I don't remember how many changes there were, but those changes were definitely not superficial. If I remember correctly it even has a different head casting, but I can't be sure this many years on.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-lexus-sc300-9/

It's a shame it's in a boring color, though. Darker colors really show off the subtle shapes in this handsome coupe.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

HI SPEED said:


> What is the endgame for all the guys overpaying on these BAT auctions? I guess you can come back a relist it on BAT in a few years, but what if they do not accept your vehicle, or the timing is wrong.
> 
> I don't know if these cars are true market value, when they won't fetch nearly as much money in any other venue.


Have you not followed this thread for the past 10 days where there was endless hot air coming out of everyone's keyboard with regard to value, perceived value, market price, overpaying, etc. on BAT?

Why did you have to ask this question? We literally JUST DISCUSSED THIS and this thread had gone back to people posting links to cool auctions on BAT and you had to ruin it and we're likely to spend the next 10 days seeing everyone post their opinions about it again.

Of you think that R32 was worth $60k, cool. Buy it and do whatever you want with it. If you think $62k for an R32 is insanity, cool! Don't buy it, but please realize your opinion of the sales on BAT are your, and only your opinion and you know what they say about opinions....

Thanks a lot chief! :banghead::banghead::facepalm:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I've always had a soft spot for these things, especially the 300 with 5-speed combo like this one.


My boss bought a nice red one last year to restomod. He did a 2JZ swap, repainted it, fixed every problem. It’s very subtle and OEM+. But his personalized license plate gives it away if you’re a savvy car person.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I thought this was well bought at $30,500. And it seems the buyer finally got their dream car, which is what BaT is really about. Fun action at the end. 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-plymouth-barracuda-7/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Matt said:


> Have you not followed this thread for the past 10 days where there was endless hot air coming out of everyone's keyboard with regard to value, perceived value, market price, overpaying, etc. on BAT?
> 
> Why did you have to ask this question? We literally JUST DISCUSSED THIS and this thread had gone back to people posting links to cool auctions on BAT and you had to ruin it and we're likely to spend the next 10 days seeing everyone post their opinions about it again.
> 
> ...


Triggered :laugh:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

HI SPEED said:


> What is the endgame for all the guys overpaying on these BAT auctions? I guess you can come back a relist it on BAT in a few years, but what if they do not accept your vehicle, or the timing is wrong.
> 
> I don't know if these cars are true market value, when they won't fetch nearly as much money in any other venue.


I feel like I see a lot of the cars re-listed 6 months - year after they are purchased. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> '89 Prelude Si, 35K miles, no reserve. Bidding at $16,250 with two days left:


Sold for $16,750.



MAC said:


> I wanted one of these so bad back in the late 90s. Even then it was hard to find a decent one


Heh, at that point I wanted a new one.  The last gen Prelude SH was no joke.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2000 Saab '93 'vert, manual, 45K miles, no reserve with four days left:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, great. It's a personal unicorn (well, not quite) for me, and has only 21K miles on the clock: A 2001 clown shoe, with the ~333 HP S54 engine but a _five_ speed manual gearbox; BMW's six speed manual wouldn't fit in the Z3 platform. Having bought my house in 2010, I should waste my equity in it on a depreciating asset, right?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

You need an E30, better yet a convertible, and better still one with only ~24K miles on it.  It's just a four banger, but behold this 1992 318i for sale in Vancouver:


















F***, if this were a 325 and closer to me I'd probably do something irresponsible.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> F***, if this were a 325 and closer to me I'd probably do something irresponsible.


Oh great, what's this? An '89 325ix with just over 100K miles, manual of course, up in Idaho:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

And on the luxobarge end of things, we have an '87 560SEL, 70K miles, no reserve:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, this thing is the ultimate covid purchase.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-chevrolet-c20-camper-special-2/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Remember the McLaren motor home from a few months ago? https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-ford-condor-ii-motorcoach-mclaren-racing/

McLaren brought it to the 500 and all the McLaren drivers were hanging out it in. 

https://jalopnik.com/check-out-mclarens-totally-bitchin-motorhome-1844808267


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Cayman R press car










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-porsche-cayman-r-17/

I've watched a lot of old YouTube videos that stared this car, it's the quintisential Cayman R with the Peridot green paint, PCCB, AC and radio delete, buckets and a manual. I'm not sure if I'd let the super hard press car miles hold me back from this one, but if I had the coin for a Cayman R I think I'd wait for a boring black one with silver wheels.

No reserve, I'm guessing 62K.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

KrisA said:


> Cayman R press car


I like Peridot green okay but I don’t like the black Porsche script side stripes. Some careful tweaks would really elevate this car’s looks. However, I still prefer the headlights, side intakes and interior on the later 981, so if it was my hard earned cash, I’d hold out for one of those. I’d go so far as to prefer a 981 base or S model over the 987 R even though I know the R will maintain its value better. 

These cars are meant to be driven hard day in and day out so I wouldn’t have too much worry. You just have to service them accordingly and perform a proper PPI as you would on any car like this.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> Oh, great. It's a personal unicorn (well, not quite) for me, and has only 21K miles on the clock: A 2001 clown shoe, with the ~333 HP S54 engine but a _five_ speed manual gearbox; BMW's six speed manual wouldn't fit in the Z3 platform. Having bought my house in 2010, I should waste my equity in it on a *depreciating asset*, right?


Arguably, the clown shoe M coupe is an appreciating asset 

I doubt these will get any cheaper than they are. In fact, prices have crept up a bit since I last paid attention.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

westopher said:


>


Even Skyler would approve of this one.



KrisA said:


> Cayman R press car


I really dig the black headlight surrounds on the R and considered upgrading. Then noticed they were like $2k and nixed that idea; replicating its suspension was a much wiser decision.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

One-Family-Owned 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-volkswagen-rabbit-gti-16/












> This 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI was purchased new by the seller’s brother from Boardwalk Volkswagen in Redwood City, California and was relocated in 1986 to Oregon, where it was acquired by the seller in 1997. The car is finished in Cashmere White over a blue fabric interior, and power is provided by a 1.8-liter inline-four paired with a close-ratio five-speed manual transmission. Features include a period Clarion stereo, 14″ snowflake wheels, factory wheel arch extensions, and a manually-operated sunroof. This Mk1 GTI is offered with the window sticker, purchase agreement, build sheet, service records, manufacturer literature, an accident-free Carfax report, and a clean Oregon title in the seller’s name.
> 
> Lot #35772
> Seller: Logan_Gray
> ...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

KrisA said:


> Cayman R press car
> 
> I've watched a lot of old YouTube videos that stared this car, it's the quintisential Cayman R with the Peridot green paint, PCCB, AC and radio delete, buckets and a manual. I'm not sure if I'd let the super hard press car miles hold me back from this one, but if I had the coin for a Cayman R I think I'd wait for a boring black one with silver wheels.
> 
> No reserve, I'm guessing 62K.


Damn thats the dream spec. But as a press car I'd be pretty concerned with an abusive use history lol.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

KrisA said:


> Cayman R press car
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-porsche-cayman-r-17/
> ...


It has a radio but otherwise I feel the same way, this is peak 987.1 Cayman!



mellbergVWfan said:


> Damn thats the dream spec. But as a press car I'd be pretty concerned with an abusive use history lol.


If it was properly maintained, don't see any issues. The ones that get driven hard and maintained properly will be far better than a garage queen that only gets babied (IMO) :laugh:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> Oh great, what's this? An '89 325ix with just over 100K miles, manual of course, up in Idaho:


Three days to go and the bid is at $13k.

I bet the seller bought it for about half that amount last year... nice little pay day coming.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

aar0n. said:


> It has a radio but otherwise I feel the same way, this is peak 987.1 Cayman!
> 
> 
> 
> If it was properly maintained, don't see any issues. The ones that get driven hard and maintained properly will be far better than a garage queen that only gets babied (IMO) :laugh:


Not wrong as the 987.2 is apparently pretty bulletproof as far as porsches go. They seemed to be held onto much longer than .1 or 981's and have held value.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


>


I thought I clicked on the perv mobile thread and this is what I saw. I was like "not even close" then I realized. :laugh:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

TJSwoboda said:


> Oh great, what's this? An '89 325ix with just over 100K miles, manual of course, up in Idaho:


Parts availability on these scares me. I had a friend who sold on an E30 iX 10 years ago because there were <10 front half shafts available in the US.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

My friend is rebuilding a 325ix and it boggles the mind how many parts are ix-specific. He broke a shift linkage piece that had to be ordered in from Germany. :facepalm:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

It does wheelies. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-bmw-isetta-29/


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Not wrong as the 987.2 is apparently pretty bulletproof as far as porsches go. They seemed to be held onto much longer than .1 or 981's and have held value.


The DFI engines have been proven to be very reliable, especially compared to the IMS/bore scoring/AOS/other issues that plague the .1 cars for sure, plus the .2 cars were produced during the great recession, so production numbers are much lower, which only adds to them holding their values :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

andlf said:


> One-Family-Owned 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI


It will be interesting to see how high this one will go.


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

TJSwoboda said:


> And on the luxobarge end of things, we have an '87 560SEL, 70K miles, no reserve:


Still only 4K. I hope it gets bid up. If not, I’ll hate myself for not having a 3 car garage.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Taco1933 said:


> Still only 4K. I hope it gets bid up. If not, I’ll hate myself for not having a 3 car garage.


Half the comments are arguing whether or not the car is "worthy" of being offered on BaT. SMH


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> It will be interesting to see how high this one will go.


Yup. It looks like the time to buy a cheap Rabbit is gone.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Why is the lens over the IP on that 560 so blemished?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

andlf said:


> One-Family-Owned 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-volkswagen-rabbit-gti-16/


Interesting that this is already at $11k with 5 days left. There was a silver one on last week in Wyoming that looked very clean and sold for just over $10k.

EDIT - $10,750 here is the link https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-volkswagen-golf-gti-8/


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Things got real (or surreal depending on your perspective) in the last hour... $28,500 for this E30 318i convertible  A very nice and pristine one for sure but this was clean E30 M3 prices a few years ago. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...=email&utm_campaign=bat_watched_listing_ended


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Back on BaT for the second time by popular demand is this first year E34 M5, ready after 32 years for its vintage cherry to be popped, seeing as it has only _three hundred and sixty two thousand miles_. How can I lose?! It even looks like there's a reserve on this can't-go-wrong bad boy:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Somebody at BaT wants me in debt slavery, seeing as they have another ~333 HP clownshoe with five forward gears rather than six, a personal favorite of mine. Only 59K miles on this one... Good thing there's the (above) 362K mile hand-built-on-the-race-car-factory-floor Bimmer to draw me away from this poor decision:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> this first year E34 M5, ready after 32 years for its vintage cherry to be popped, seeing as it has only _three hundred and sixty two thousand miles_.


I gotta admit I’m proud that the previous owners enjoyed the hell outta this car. Even if it’s on it’s 3rd rebuild. There’s something to be said about a ///M car that is well used but maintained. Live in the now.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's an automatic, but unfortunately so was my Saab 9000 Turbo, and it's low mileage (57K) so I'll post it to break up my Kraut-fest (turns to German, "hahaha, no offense!" [takes fist to face]):


























Oh, isn't the seller l33t with 24 hour time?  BTW, you hold Info and R for five seconds to switch between Metric and 'Murican measurements in the trip computer. #themoreyouknow


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

bzcat said:


> Things got real (or surreal depending on your perspective) in the last hour... $28,500 for this E30 318i convertible  A very nice and pristine one for sure but this was clean E30 M3 prices a few years ago.


With that in mind, I'll be watching this one with popcorn: A 1990 six cylinder E30 'vert, manual, 71K miles:










Could you blur the plate please, that's my friend's... Oh wait, they're one step ahead.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

TJSwoboda said:


> With that in mind, I'll be watching this one with popcorn: A 1990 six cylinder E30 'vert, manual, 71K miles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was seriously looking for an E30 convertible for a while but was only able to find clean ones on BaT. 

There was actually a pretty nice one in SD but it sold in 2 days.

Summer isn't over yet, but I don't think it's gonna happen.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

This just looks like fun, I never knew they even made longitudinal mounted FWD Corollas, with some better wheels this would be 80s hatchback perfection:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-corolla-ii/


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Harv said:


> It does wheelies. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-bmw-isetta-29/












:laugh::laugh::heart::heart:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Buickboy92 said:


> :laugh::laugh::heart::heart:


That little death trap looks like a lot of fun:laugh:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

bzcat said:


> Things got real (or surreal depending on your perspective) in the last hour... $28,500 for this E30 318i convertible  A very nice and pristine one for sure but this was clean E30 M3 prices a few years ago.



Mine is going to be listed on there soon. I'll be happy with 1/3 of that.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> I was seriously looking for an E30 convertible for a while but was only able to find clean ones on BaT.
> 
> There was actually a pretty nice one in SD but it sold in 2 days.
> 
> Summer isn't over yet, but I don't think it's gonna happen.





PoorHouse said:


> Mine is going to be listed on there soon. I'll be happy with 1/3 of that.


Maybe you two should get together and skip the BaT fee.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

PoorHouse said:


> Mine is going to be listed on there soon. I'll be happy with 1/3 of that.


This info would've been useful _before_ I sent the check for all new double pane windows! I still have battle scars from fighting with the HOA and now you bring this up?!

Good grief Charlie Brown.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> Mine is going to be listed on there soon. I'll be happy with 1/3 of that.


I'm visiting Glacier next summer when we make our trip out to the cabin :wave:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> This info would've been useful _before_ I sent the check for all new double pane windows! I still have battle scars from fighting with the HOA and now you bring this up?!
> 
> Good grief Charlie Brown.





Pizza Cat said:


> I'm visiting Glacier next summer when we make our trip out to the cabin :wave:




Thanks guys. :thumbup:

I wasn't sure it would happen this summer. I was going to do a few more thing to it, but once I got the new top on it was time. 


We could work out a storage plan. :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Buickboy92 said:


> :laugh::laugh::heart::heart:


Now that's pure silly! :laugh:


----------



## 206Helios16v (Aug 14, 2020)

in reference to the Helios off BAT. 

there was so much wrong with this, first thing being the seller "went out of town" for 4 days after posting the auction, didn't post the problem areas he had mentioned, that windshield was hideous, the bottom of the passenger front door was SUPER rusted out, there was a weird red spot under the latch of the drivers rear door, dash was really bad not pictured till it was at about 8k i think, something was definitely off with the way it sounded, those brakes looked like they hadn't seen the road in forever, and ive been in the automotive repair business long enough to know you never buy a car from the east coast, eva lol let alone 20k for a car you haven't seen in person.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

westopher said:


> Ok, this thing is the ultimate covid purchase.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-chevrolet-c20-camper-special-2/


I can smell this picture :laugh::laugh::laugh:

My dad had one of these when i was 4 or 5 years old on the back of his Jeep truck.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

206Helios16v said:


> in reference to the Helios off BAT.
> 
> there was so much wrong with this, first thing being the seller "went out of town" for 4 days after posting the auction, didn't post the problem areas he had mentioned, that windshield was hideous, the bottom of the passenger front door was SUPER rusted out, there was a weird red spot under the latch of the drivers rear door, dash was really bad not pictured till it was at about 8k i think, something was definitely off with the way it sounded, those brakes looked like they hadn't seen the road in forever, and ive been in the automotive repair business long enough to know you never buy a car from the east coast, eva lol let alone 20k for a car you haven't seen in person.


Does the seller really get to decide when an auction goes live? I mean I agree the car had it's issues, but what 30 year old car doesn't if it has spent time on the road as opposed to in a climate controlled warehouse.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Does the seller really get to decide when an auction goes live?


No, BAT controls when auctions go live and it can be several weeks from the seller's submission to the posting.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

KrisA said:


> Cayman R press car
> 
> No reserve, I'm guessing 62K.


After the overrev report I'm revising my guess lower, lots lower. 52K.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Good stuff on BAT this morning. 

Stand up delivery truck.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1934-twin-coach-delivery-truck/










1990 Eagle Talon. I loved these cars back in the day, so ahead of their time bringing turbo power and AWD in at a reasonabe price point. Looked great to boot. I thought all of their cranks walked away a decade or more ago...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-eagle-talon-5/










997.2 Turbo with a stick. nuff said.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-porsche-911-turbo-5/


----------



## 206Helios16v (Aug 14, 2020)

UncleJB said:


> Does the seller really get to decide when an auction goes live? I mean I agree the car had it's issues, but what 30 year old car doesn't if it has spent time on the road as opposed to in a climate controlled warehouse.


i was unaware that they had no control over that, but especially if you're a dealer id imagine you would have capability to monitor from a mobile phone, or someone in your office could monitor it, also the fact he listed the problem areas at the end but bothered putting no pictures of them until the car had bids up to 7k :screwy:, plus its a 30 year old car, that spent its life on the east cost, that's 30 winters and hurricane seasons the only way id buy an east coast car, is in person, especially for 20k. i get the car is sentimental for that buyer but I have seen them go for mid 4-5k on the west coast, sometimes even lower, point being i saw more problem areas that were even mentioned and if i pulled up to my 20k car and saw worse than what i saw in the pictures id be highly upset. you could have bought my ugly looking Helios that doesnt have that much rust issues, as far as the body goes, change some body pannels fenders a door get a good paint job on it and be well below the 20k mark. and i agree its everyones money to do what they want with it, it just sets a really high bar now for the rest of us, and getting specific parts, ie. seats like i do will be much harder and cost soooooo much more now...


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

206Helios16v said:


> i was unaware that they had no control over that, but especially if you're a dealer id imagine you would have capability to monitor from a mobile phone, or someone in your office could monitor it, also the fact he listed the problem areas at the end but bothered putting no pictures of them until the car had bids up to 7k :screwy:, plus its a 30 year old car, that spent its life on the east cost, that's 30 winters and hurricane seasons the only way id buy an east coast car, is in person, especially for 20k.


I don't know what east coast car dealers are going to sell if it's not east coast cars. Winter of course is way more of a concern than the occasional weak hurricane that comes up north.





> i get the car is sentimental for that buyer but I have seen them go for mid 4-5k on the west coast, sometimes even lower, point being i saw more problem areas that were even mentioned and if i pulled up to my 20k car and saw worse than what i saw in the pictures id be highly upset. you could have bought my ugly looking Helios that doesnt have that much rust issues, as far as the body goes, change some body pannels fenders a door get a good paint job on it and be well below the 20k mark. and i agree its everyones money to do what they want with it, it just sets a really high bar now for the rest of us, and getting specific parts, ie. seats like i do will be much harder and cost soooooo much more now...


To be real, people were looting special Jettas for the Recaros way before this and if anything having a notable high sale price for an intact Helios might help keep the remaining Recaros inside the damn Jettas.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-honda-civic-5/

Mid-Engined 1984 Honda Civic 3.2L 6-Speed


----------



## 206Helios16v (Aug 14, 2020)

turbo_nine said:


> I don't know what east coast car dealers are going to sell if it's not east coast cars. Winter of course is way more of a concern than the occasional weak hurricane that comes up north.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree 100% thats the problem, i know of a guy who had 2 Helios's....... Heli? lol, and he ended up selling both cars, to someone else after me trying to buy them for a year, and taking the front seats out before hand:banghead::banghead: now ive been trying to buy the seats for a few years now, but he wont budge and the only time ive gotten a price for them was at 600 for the set:sly: i can only imagine if he saw that auction what hed want for them now.....

and i only say Hurricane season because i use to work at a Toyota Dealer in Washington state reconditioning used vehicle's and cars bought from auction, we ONLY bought from California Auctions, and we still got cars that you could visibly see water lines half way up the seats/seat belts, that couldnt be seen or wernt shown during an auction, on top of mud under the carpeting, granted this was after Katrina. another thing people need to realize is that just because it has a clean Carfax, doesnt mean its clean, ive seen so many clean carfax cars that were literally ruined, the only way damage makes it onto a carfax is if it had went through insurance, alot of times cars that have been flooded/even wrecked picked up by independent buyers, then resold as "clean" Carfax Cars. should probably sticky this just for buyers. :laugh: i have done Buyers inspections for customers, and found more cars with inaccurate Carfax than accurate ones. Just to help the Buyers out there, be safe about what you buy.:wave:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-honda-civic-5/
> 
> Mid-Engined 1984 Honda Civic 3.2L 6-Speed



Yep, I'm going to say it...

This is in the Top 10 of things ever posted on BaT for me. Maybe even Top 5. Oh, man, 2:36.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1984-honda-civic-5/
> 
> Mid-Engined 1984 Honda Civic 3.2L 6-Speed


I remember when my buddy and fellow BSCC member Andy built that car. It's been around for a while.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Chris_V said:


> I remember when my buddy and fellow BSCC member Andy built that car. It's been around for a while.


You should watch the above video with Andy.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

VadGTI said:


> You should watch the above video with Andy.



Yeah, I keep up with what he's built. That SHO powered 36 Ford is a marvel of detail. I remember him agonizing for days over the grill slats in the fenders on the Honda, making each individual aluminum slat and hand fitting it in place. Just amazing. And the car worked so well when he was done. I can only imagine what it's like now with more power...


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Chris_V said:


> Yeah, I keep up with what he's built. That SHO powered 36 Ford is a marvel of detail. I remember him agonizing for days over the grill slats in the fenders on the Honda, making each individual aluminum slat and hand fitting it in place. Just amazing. And the car worked so well when he was done. I can only imagine what it's like now with more power...


The slats and flares look amazing. If you didn't know it was all custom, you'd think it was factory.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

VadGTI said:


> Yep, I'm going to say it...
> 
> This is in the Top 10 of things ever posted on BaT for me. Maybe even Top 5.


It's good to see you say this because I thought the exact same thing when I saw the ad on BaT.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

bzcat said:


> Three days to go and the bid is at $13k.
> 
> I bet the seller bought it for about half that amount last year... nice little pay day coming.


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-bmw-325ix-11/

The 325iX went for $25k... not as crazy as the 318i convertible but again, this would have bought you a daily driver grade M3 just a few years ago. 

E30 prices have gone totally insane in my opinion.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

chopWet said:


> This just looks like fun, I never knew they even made longitudinal mounted FWD Corollas, with some better wheels this would be 80s hatchback perfection:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-toyota-corolla-ii/


Definitely needs better wheels. You should look up the Corolla FX16 GT-S, they're the pinnacle of these Corolla fwd hatches. A friend had one back in high school in the 90s and it was a fun little car to beat on :thumbup:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2001 525 manual, 67K miles, no reserve but no sport package either:


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

That Civic is so damn cool. Wonder how interesting the handing is at the limit.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

pontiac said:


> That Civic is so damn cool. Wonder how interesting the handing is at the limit.


I agree, that Civic is something to behold.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-audi-s1-e2-recreation/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-audi-s1-e2-recreation/


My god.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

KrisA said:


> Cayman R press car.
> 
> No reserve, I'm guessing 62K.





KrisA said:


> After the overrev report I'm revising my guess lower, lots lower. 52K.


Always stick to your initial guess!

$64.6k


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-audi-s1-e2-recreation/


BRB, going to sell my kidneys.


----------



## 206Helios16v (Aug 14, 2020)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> BRB, going to sell my kidneys.


rip Racaro decals and Sparco seats 
:laugh:

i think i can get 60k for my testicles, well worth it, this thing is seeeeeeeeeeex


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-audi-s1-e2-recreation/


This would look really good sitting in an Audi dealer showroom.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

spockcat said:


> This would look really good sitting in an Audi dealer showroom.


F the showroom, it would look really good sitting in my garage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 206Helios16v (Aug 14, 2020)

MaryJRab said:


> Sunday 5th August While everyone coming along is there to unite and enjoy a fantastic day, we would really appreciate your co-operation regarding various safety matters These gentlemen are friendly, easy to talk to and enjoy meeting up with new guys This online dating app is used by its mostly gay user to make friends, chat, meet up as well as hook up Video Of School Students Having Sex Goes Viral Online XVIDEOS Lean inked up gays ass ****ing in locker room free filenotfound info Mature gay hairy daddy FREE videos found on XVIDEOS for this search 90 sec Yuthcambodia - k Views - p Play 3D Sex Villa and see the game that 3D GayVilla 2 is based on Every day, we inspire and reach millions of travelers across 90 local websites in 41 languages Gay sex cruising in Colorado, CO online - find a guy, email him!




really......... lol


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

MaryJRab said:


> Sunday 5th August While everyone coming along is there to unite and enjoy a fantastic day, we would really appreciate your co-operation regarding various safety matters These gentlemen are friendly, easy to talk to and enjoy meeting up with new guys This online dating app is used by its mostly gay user to make friends, chat, meet up as well as hook up Video Of School Students Having Sex Goes Viral Online XVIDEOS Lean inked up gays ass ****ing in locker room free filenotfound info Mature gay hairy daddy FREE videos found on XVIDEOS for this search 90 sec Yuthcambodia - k Views - p Play 3D Sex Villa and see the game that 3D GayVilla 2 is based on Every day, we inspire and reach millions of travelers across 90 local websites in 41 languages Gay sex cruising in Colorado, CO online - find a guy, email him!


Sounds great!


----------



## 206Helios16v (Aug 14, 2020)

who wants some side action on which will sell for more, the Audi or the Honda??:laugh::laugh:


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

Chris_V said:


> I remember when my buddy and fellow BSCC member Andy built that car. It's been around for a while.


Wow, I grew up in Bremerton, and jumped to Japanese cars in '85 with my CRX Si (which was a bizarre thing to do in the land of the musclecars) and never looked back. I heard legend of this thing and always dreamt of a mid-engine config in my CRX. Crazy that it was done in my backyard. Unfortunately i didn't get into BSCC until some of the later AuxoX's so i missed this.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1988-bmw-m3-95/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1980-gmc-c3500-crew-cab-dually-sierra-classic-camper-special/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1967-chevrolet-corvette/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1967-chevrolet-corvette/


Really like that interior. Things were so much simpler back then.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1980-gmc-c3500-crew-cab-dually-sierra-classic-camper-special/


Oh that's lovely! 🍺


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

206Helios16v said:


> who wants some side action on which will sell for more, the Audi or the Honda??:laugh::laugh:


I'm guessing the Audi will bring in more money but the Civic will get more bids


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

There's an E39 and E34 M5 with respectable mileage, as well as a low mileage 2007 Z4, that all hit BaT today, but I post those all the time; if you want one, you're set up to get their emails too. Instead I'll post this 1990 Benz 560SEC with under 38K miles:


----------



## 206Helios16v (Aug 14, 2020)

bzcat said:


> I'm guessing the Audi will bring in more money but the Civic will get more bids


so far the Audi is beating it in both!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

A 1952 MG TD Replica by British Coach Works. (Beetle based) 










https://stlouis.craigslist.org/cto/d/alton-1952-mg-td-kit-car/7184074451.html

Compared to the real deal: 1953 MG TD. Seems like a pretty decent reproduction. 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1953-mg-td-63/


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Anyone follow the 1965 GT-350 bidding today?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-shelby-mustang-gt350-5/

A brand new bidder/buyer stepped up and at the end and put of a "it's all mine" bid of $400K.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Apparently the 5-speed (not 6-speed) 333 HP M coupes have appreciated in value. They stickered for $46K base, but out the gate (seven days left) this 33K mile 2002 S54 powered Clown Shoe is bidding at fifty-five thousand dollars:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Love that blue - nice to see a clown shoe in something other than black or silver. :thumbup:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-eagle-talon-5/










Damn shame about the sunroof though...


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> Apparently the 5-speed (not 6-speed) 333 HP M coupes have appreciated in value. They stickered for $46K base, but out the gate (seven days left) this 33K mile 2002 S54 powered Clown Shoe is bidding at fifty-five thousand dollars:


Yeah S54s been nuts in value for 10+ years! S52s you can still find a deal or two. 

https://bringatrailer.com/bmw/m-coupe/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Aluminum-Bodied Shelby Cobra 427 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-shelby-cobra-64/


----------



## BlakeV (Oct 24, 2015)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1967-chevrolet-corvette/


I would have expected much more than 47K for this.... maybe it is the whitewalls on a vette.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

3k-Mile 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser Trail Teams Ultimate Edition 6-Speed





> This 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser Trail Teams Ultimate Edition is one of 2,500 produced for the model year, and it was *first delivered to comedian Jerry Seinfeld* by Toyota Motor Sales Inc. of Torrance, California.


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

BlakeV said:


> I would have expected much more than 47K for this.... maybe it is the whitewalls on a vette.


Read through the comments. The experts showed up and the thing got seriously dissected.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> 3k-Mile 2014 Toyota FJ Cruiser Trail Teams Ultimate Edition 6-Speed


This is going to get stupid.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

smstiles said:


> Read through the comments. The experts showed up and the thing got seriously dissected.


There is quite a bit of rust underneath, especially the rear half. Also, birdcage rust is a serious issue. All the bits to repair the birdcage are available and cheap, but you basically have to take the whole car apart to get to them.

This is the scary bit.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-eagle-talon-5/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many of them have it. I think the company that made them had a marketing agreement with Eagle dealers. I want that car so bad, but my wife and I are trying to find a house to buy. I had a 91 identical to that car, right down to the leaky POS sunroof. Don't car now since I wouldn't take that car out in bad weather.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> There is quite a bit of rust underneath, especially the rear half. Also, birdcage rust is a serious issue. All the bits to repair the birdcage are available and cheap, but you basically have to take the whole car apart to get to them.
> 
> This is the scary bit.



Note to self: DO NOT BUY OLD CORVETTE!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Note to self: DO NOT BUY OLD CORVETTE!!!


:laugh:

GM painted the outside of the birdcage, but left the inside bare steel. Because why not?

Since the t-tops were never good at stopping rain water from dripping inside those birdcages, you have the perfect opportunity for some serious rust. The frame is also very prone to rusting from the inside out.

You have to find an old Corvette that was parked indoor all the time. Mine ('71) was stored in a heated garage from day one, and is a rust free survivor, but you have to look for them.

That blue '64 is beautiful to look at, but no way I would have bought that.


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

OMG I had no idea there even was such a thing as a birdcage in these things. And untreated steel. Yikes. What a nightmare.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's a nice and clean split window.

bringatrailer.com/1963-chevrolet-corvette


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

smstiles said:


> OMG I had no idea there even was such a thing as a birdcage in these things. And untreated steel. Yikes. What a nightmare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classic car ownership is not for the faint of heart or the shallow of pocket. Pretty much anything built before 1983 was guaranteed to rust just standing there unless it was a California, Arizona, New Mexico or west Texas car. Old American cars generally fared better because they used heavy gauge steel. Italian and Japanese cars fared worse because they used thin gauge steel. Old German cars also rusted, but thanks to many wealthy collectors around the world, many have been saved from the crusher. British cars rust bad also, but thanks to their popularity, relative simplicity and the concerted effort of the British motor industry promoting historical preservation efforts, many of them have been saved.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

This Corvette looks like a bargain. :heart: :heart: :heart:

bringatrailer.com/1970-chevrolet-corvette-454


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

MAC said:


> So many of them have it. I think the company that made them had a marketing agreement with Eagle dealers. I want that car so bad, but my wife and I are trying to find a house to buy. I had a 91 identical to that car, right down to the leaky POS sunroof. Don't car now since I wouldn't take that car out in bad weather.


A lot of dealerships offered aftermarket sunroofs as an option back in the 90's. You could roll it right into your financing. We got one on an Altima back in the 90's.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Bidding stalled at $8k with little time to go.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-chevrolet-corvette-25/


----------



## Canaletto (Sep 25, 2011)

freedomgli said:


> British cars rust bad also, but thanks to their popularity, relative simplicity and the concerted effort of the British motor industry promoting historical preservation efforts, many of them have been saved.


I thought you were going to say "British cars rust bad also, but their electronics generally fail long before the rust becomes an issue".


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Bidding stalled at $8k with little time to go.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-chevrolet-corvette-25/


Damn. That thing is purty. I love the rich green. :heart:

It's at $8500 with 15 minutes left to go. If I had that kind of cash to waste on that and the time to go get it I'd be tempted. Too. Many. Projects.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Damn. That thing is purty. I love the rich green. :heart:
> 
> It's at $8500 with 15 minutes left to go. If I had that kind of cash to waste on that and the time to go get it I'd be tempted. Too. Many. Projects.


Damn. Must have been some bidders stalking til the end.


> SOLD FOR $11,700 ON 9/4/20


But even $11.7k is a fair amount for so much car.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

All right, somebody in Vegas buy this before I do something stupid: A 1990 325i convertible, manual, no reserve. Mileage is only a little more than half what my dad's '86 non-'vert had when we got rid of it in '98.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Apparently the 5-speed (not 6-speed) 333 HP M coupes have appreciated in value. They stickered for $46K base, but out the gate (seven days left) this 33K mile 2002 S54 powered Clown Shoe is bidding at fifty-five thousand dollars:


That sounds about right. A 100k mi car is about $30k, and on the other extreme, a sub-20k mi car is about $70-80k. Laguna Seca Blue is also really rare, so it will bring top dollar.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

I love this color combo! https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-mercedes-benz-e55-amg-sedan-16/










+


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Stock Evo 8 and STi, both black, 15 minutes from each other. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-subaru-impreza-wrx-sti-35/










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-mitsubishi-evolution-viii-4/


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

I'd go with the EvoVIII because no accidents and it has the stronger 5 speed transmission.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Fixed roof 348, red on black? Yes please!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-ferrari-348-11/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-09-06


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

BAT really has a sensational group of cars lately.


1972 Lotus Elan in Pistachio













This 1990 Miata will be interesting to watch as it sold on BAT in Nov 2018 for $8.8K. This would show us what type of appreciation NA Miatas are really bringing 











But the real gem is this  owned by the famous Portland classic car grandfather, Monte Shelton. My GOD it's so beautiful and clean. The real travesty is it's being sold by the shop that makes the BEST driving videos, but since it's a consignment race car, they don't drive it on the street. Would love to hear this one scream!


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

MB E500 with a Renntech upgrade to 6.0L

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-mercedes-benz-500e-mercedes-benz-500e-renntech-6-0l/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

roman16v said:


> Fixed roof 348, red on black? Yes please!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...e=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-09-06


I was always a fan of how these looked but I guess they were overshadowed by the NSX?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> All right, somebody in Vegas buy this before I do something stupid





TJSwoboda said:


> Somebody at BaT wants me in debt slavery, seeing as they have another ~333 HP clownshoe with five forward gears rather than six, a personal favorite of mine. Only 59K miles on this one... Good thing there's the (above) 362K mile hand-built-on-the-race-car-factory-floor Bimmer to draw me away from this poor decision:





TJSwoboda said:


> Oh great, what's this? An '89 325ix with just over 100K miles, manual of course, up in Idaho:





TJSwoboda said:


> F***, if this were a 325 and closer to me I'd probably do something irresponsible.


You're all talk.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Seabird said:


> I was always a fan of how these looked but I guess they were overshadowed by the NSX?


I’d say not really. The NSX was one of my favorite cars of the era, but was designed more along the lines of the flavor of the Ferrari, but they weren’t going after the same customers. 

The NSX didn’t lack for press if that’s what you mean, though. It was quite a splash and set Porsche back on their collective heels, which it certainly _did_ compete with.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Diamond Dave said:


> BAT really has a sensational group of cars lately.
> 
> 
> 1972 Lotus Elan in Pistachio


Wow. Underside corrosion looks a little sketchy though. Seller is speculating that his motor is making 150hp or more at the crank. That thing must be a hoot!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

What's the black car? A C4 Speedster?










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-chevrolet-corvette-19/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Harv said:


> What's the black car? A C4 Speedster?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on the seller's ID I'm guessing 91 speedster


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I’d say not really. The NSX was one of my favorite cars of the era, but was designed more along the lines of the flavor of the Ferrari, but they weren’t going after the same customers.
> 
> The NSX didn’t lack for press if that’s what you mean, though. It was quite a splash and set Porsche back on their collective heels, which it certainly _did_ compete with.


I didn’t know anyone buying either car, new, at the time so don’t know how true it is. I thought I recalled the narrative in the automotive press was that the NSX was a wake up call for the Italians re QC, etc... The early 348s were fraught with a bit too much “character”.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Before the NSX it was just expected that exotic cars weren't reliable. Acura changed some people's expectations around that and the NSX also offered a lot of value. The NSX also debuted at a time when the economy wasn't great and expensive sports cars sold in relatively tiny numbers so the small Italian brands didn't really have the money to put out high tech new cars.

After the 348, Ferrari basically facelifted the Testarossa twice and the 355 was basically a heavily reworked 348. Meanwhile Lamborghini sold nothing but the Diablo for many, many years.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Seabird said:


> I didn’t know anyone buying either car, new, at the time so don’t know how true it is. I thought I recalled the narrative in the automotive press was that the NSX was a wake up call for the Italians re QC, etc... The early 348s were fraught with a bit too much “character”.


Oh that's definitely true. Acura showed that "exotic" cars could indeed be very reliable. 

The 911 had been pretty reliable before that, but had been basically the same car since inception and that's before German cars got their (well deserved) finicky reputation. 911s were robust and reliable at a time when almost none of the competition was. Of course 911s were only semi-exotic compared to Ferrari and Lamborghini (as was Acura), but both of those cars were so solid that even the Italians had to stand up and take notice, the Acura even more so than the 911. It was as reliable as any other Honda product, but was developed to the Nth degree and performed better than almost anyone suspected. It was also making Porsche jealous because Porsche was in real financial trouble because the 911 was so expensive to build. They had to figure out a way to make their cars more modern, even more reliable and _profitable_. Of course we know their eventual solution. 



[email protected] said:


> Before the NSX it was just expected that exotic cars weren't reliable. Acura changed some people's expectations around that and the NSX also offered a lot of value. The NSX also debuted at a time when the economy wasn't great and expensive sports cars sold in relatively tiny numbers so the small Italian brands didn't really have the money to put out high tech new cars.
> 
> After the 348, Ferrari basically facelifted the Testarossa twice and the 355 was basically a heavily reworked 348. Meanwhile Lamborghini sold nothing but the Diablo for many, many years.


:beer:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> This is going to get stupid.



What did that cost new? Looks like it apriciated


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> All right, somebody in Vegas buy this before I do something stupid: A 1990 325i convertible, manual, no reserve. Mileage is only a little more than half what my dad's '86 non-'vert had when we got rid of it in '98.




If you are at all considering an E30 I'd be watching that auction closely.
That looks like a very nice car. Nice mods, the interior work looks excellent, seems to be a caring and knowledgeable owner.
Really nice overall package.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> It was also making Porsche jealous because Porsche was in real financial trouble because the 911 was so expensive to build. They had to figure out a way to make their cars more modern, even more reliable and _profitable_. Of course we know their eventual solution.


Yes, the eventual solution was to cut corners and not take responsibility for shoddy design and construction.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

CostcoPizza said:


> You're all talk.


I'm here to live vicariously through you guys' stables. 

This just hit BaT: A sub-30K mile E39 M5, arrest me red outside and in. Bidding at $21K two hours in:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That's gonna be over $65,000.

Oofda


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-ferrari-360-modena-22/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-09-10










A 360 with ugly wheels and the RARE OEM sunroof.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2015-ferrari-458-italia-3/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-09-10










I love white cars, especially white Ferraris.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't flame me too much, but I'm digging this! It looks like a life size Hot Wheels car. :laugh:

Customized 1972 Avanti II

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-avanti-avanti-2/


































> This 1972 Avanti II was sold new in February 1973 in Indiana and was purchased in 2006 by its previous owner, who subsequently commissioned comprehensive mechanical and cosmetic customization. Taking inspiration from a proposed performance variant of the Avanti called the Stinger, hot rod designer Eric Brockmeyer was tasked with rendering a design for the project in 2009 before the build commenced. Nicknamed the “Avanti X,” the car is powered by a 383ci GM Performance V8 equipped with an Edelbrock Performer intake manifold and Holley Street Avenger carburetor. Modified bodywork is finished in a metallic yellow with matte black accents, and the interior is trimmed in custom black leather. Additional equipment includes a Tremec five-speed manual transmission, power-assisted disc brakes, lowered suspension, 17” American Racing wheels, a Lecarra steering wheel, and more as outlined below. Acquired by the selling dealer from the previous owner’s estate in June 2020, this custom Avanti II is now offered in Massachusetts with period sales documents, renderings from Eric Brockmeyer, build plans and invoices, and a clean Ohio title.
> The car began life as a 400ci model finished in Saturn Bronze Firemist over Butterscotch leather with brown suede seat inserts and shag carpeting. The custom build performed during the late 2000s was inspired by a photo from the 1970s that proposed a “Stinger” variant of the Avanti. The photo and its caption are shown in the photo gallery below and describe an Avanti powered by a Corvette engine and equipped with other performance features.
> During the build process, several modifications were made to the fiberglass body before it was refinished in DuPont Lemon Mist over Cosmic Dust. Custom touches included deleting the bumpers and bumper mounting holes front and rear, as well as converting the door handles to flush units, adding a front chin spoiler, and routing the exhaust outlets through the rear valence. The vertical front turn signals were deleted and signals were instead incorporated into the front grille, while the front side markers were relocated and changed to a teardrop shape. The taillight lenses were molded into the rear bodywork, and the backup lights were deleted from the trunk lid.
> American Racing AR-500 wheels measure 17×8” up front and 17×9” out back and are mounted with 235/55 Diamond Back Classic redline tires. Matte black graphics include a hood and cowl stripe and contoured side stripes. Additional black accents include the window trim, headlight buckets, driver-side mirror, and custom hood pins. Customized “Stinger” badging has been added on the nose and trunk lid, and the fuel filler cap wears a Stinger decal with a red, white, and blue surround. PPG tinted glass was installed during the build, and an overview video can be watched above.
> ...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1989 DeTomaso Pantera GT5-S *700 Kilometers (~440 miles) Shown*

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-detomaso-pantera-2/

















































> Location: Costa Mesa, California 92627
> Chassis: ZDT874000KA009547
> 700 Kilometers (~440 miles) Shown, TMU
> 351ci Ford Cleveland V8
> ...


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Hey hey hey! No porn photos please.

Holy moly. I want full size photos of that car as posters for my wall.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Finally some auctions that aren't 15-25 year old BMWs...


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-ferrari-f355-gts-3/










Love these cars and always happy to see a 355 that isn't a Spyder. The 355 makes me nervous though at this mileage and without the valve guides being done. I don't remember if the 355 suffered from header failure either, though that is easier to fix compared to the valve guides. Maybe the valve guide issue was corrected by 98... I just remember it was an expensive issue on some of the cars.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-toyota-4runner-17/










And it's my color... certainly not my price though.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

That Pantera, holy ****, I'd mortgage all the things for that :heart:


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

My BAT win

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-mazda-mx-5-miata-11/



















We are fired up


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Great buy!


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

I love the look of this, not sure I want to deal with bad paint, though.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1980-mercedes-benz-450sl-46/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Egz said:


> Finally some auctions that aren't 15-25 year old BMWs...


Okay, here's a 29 year old one.  It's a 12 cylinder E32, 43K miles, one family owned, no reserve:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

cpermd said:


> My BAT win
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-mazda-mx-5-miata-11/
> 
> We are fired up


Hella dope. $43k though, jeez. 

What's the going rate for a start-to-finish LS install on NBs these days?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Hella dope. $43k though, jeez.
> 
> What's the going rate for a start-to-finish LS install on NBs these days?


About that much more or less depending on exact spec and how much labor you outsource vs. DIY. Plus months of aggravation. cpremd can enjoy his ASAP. Well bought and sold.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

cpermd said:


> My BAT win
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-mazda-mx-5-miata-11/
> 
> ...


Can I come over, remove the headlight and tail light overlays and set them on fire? 
Make a thread when you get it. Sounds like that one is fully sorted and ready to scare the crap out of you.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

cpermd said:


> My BAT win
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-mazda-mx-5-miata-11/
> 
> ...


I just want to know if the A/C works.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

cpermd said:


> My BAT win
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-mazda-mx-5-miata-11/
> 
> ...


That's awesome, but please remove those nasty headlight covers ASAP.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> That's awesome, but please remove those nasty headlight covers ASAP.


^^^This!


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> That's awesome, but please remove those nasty headlight covers ASAP.


Will do


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats! That thing will rip in the Ozarks.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

of all that you guys focus on the damn headlight covers ... keep them on so it aggravates TCL :laugh:


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

cpermd said:


> My BAT win
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-mazda-mx-5-miata-11/
> 
> ...



WOW! 

Congrats. That should be a bulletproof fun toy. I don't see the value on these FM Habu cars ever going down.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

:heart:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-mercedes-benz-300sl-gullwing/


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Harv said:


> :heart:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-mercedes-benz-300sl-gullwing/





> Sep 12 at 12:20 AM
> $500,000 bid placed by mikei750
> 
> Sep 12 at 12:04 AM
> ...












This car will be over $1mil in no time.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

$500,001 Bob.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I am speechless. What a beautiful car!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


>


:laugh: I'd say wow! Beautiful car.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-chevrolet-c30-franklin/


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1972-chevrolet-c30-franklin/


I tried to like it but I can't.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Elite_Deforce said:


> This car will be over $1mil in no time.


Yup.

Silver Arrow Cars sells some really nice stuff.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yup.
> 
> Silver Arrow Cars sells some really nice stuff.


It's already at $800k.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-100K mile 2001 Honda Prelude SH, manual:


















There's another clown shoe that hit yesterday too, but I post enough of those... :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

TJSwoboda said:


> Sub-100K mile 2001 Honda Prelude SH, manual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gdamn, if I lived in the states...

Your used car market is soooooooooooooooooooooo much better.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Gdamn, if I lived in the states...
> 
> Your used car market is soooooooooooooooooooooo much better.


 You know you can ship cars... They also come without rust as an option


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mhjett said:


> I tried to like it but I can't.


Buy it and never look back.

I don't know why people think anything on bags is cool. It's not. It's the equivalent of a mullet for suspension.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

This is sweet.

*27-Years-Owned 1986 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.3-16 5-Speed*
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-mercedes-benz-190e-2-3-16-47/



> This 1986 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.3-16 was acquired in 1993 by the selling dealer, who has since added approximately 20k of the 106k indicated miles. The car was repainted in its factory shade of Blue-Black Metallic in 2010, and the black leather interior is equipped with factory Recaro seats, air conditioning, and a cassette stereo. Power is supplied by a 2.3L inline-four paired with a five-speed manual transmission, and additional features include 15″ alloy wheels, a rear spoiler, and a limited-slip differential. This W201 received a Silver Star certificate at the June Jamboree in New Jersey in 2015 and is now offered with service records, an option list, a clean Carfax report, and a clean New Jersey title.
> 
> The 16-valve 190E featured a body-colored front air dam, side skirts, fender flares, and a trunk spoiler with an integrated third brake light. This example was delivered new in Blue-Black Metallic (199U) and was refinished with matching under-claddings approximately a decade ago due to clearcoat failure. A Silver Star Preservation badge has been added to the grille, and a ceramic coating has been applied. Close-ups of the paintwork and exterior trim are shown in the photo gallery below.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Sub-100K mile 2001 Honda Prelude SH, manual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my favorite gen Prelude, but I’m sure the price will get typically BAT nutty.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Seabird said:


> my favorite gen Prelude, but I’m sure the price will get typically BAT nutty.


Yeah, this car was peak Prelude, and this particular example is clean and unmolested. I wish they'd bring back a successor to the Prelude/Integra/RSX, but the trick would be getting people to buy them new.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Yeah, this car was peak Prelude, and this particular example is clean and unmolested. I wish they'd bring back a successor to the Prelude/Integra/RSX, but the trick would be getting people to buy them new.


With the Accord and Civic coupes both gone or on their way out, I doubt we'll see another Prelude anytime soon. Maybe reimagined as a lifted CUV with a hidden third door. They'll call it the PreludeX or something worse. :sly:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> Sub-100K mile 2001 Honda Prelude SH, manual:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!

what's the guess on this? $20k?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, I don't recall ever seeing a Schwimmwagen on their site before. It's at $80,000 and counting with 2 days to go. I would imagine it'll crack $100,000 fairly handily, but you never know.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1944-volkswagen-schwimmwagen/









It has a later 36 horse engine, so it's nowhere close to original. Of course in the war they had a life expectancy of about 6 months and it's been over 75 years, so that isn't too surprising.









The engine is down inside of a well and the only underside access is a cover to change the oil and screen, so servicing them wouldn't be easy. Doing a valve adjustment would suck! :laugh:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> Well, I don't recall ever seeing a Schwimmwagen on their site before. It's at $80,000 and counting with 2 days to go. I would imagine it'll crack $100,000 fairly handily, but you never know.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1944-volkswagen-schwimmwagen/
> 
> ...


We have a lake in my neighborhood, I'd drive it right in, forget the rules against non-electric motors!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Dude I saw that Schwimmwagen a year or two ago at an aircooled show in Livermore which is not too far from where the seller is located. The owner was super nice and showed how everything worked. Really fascinating stuff. IIRC the problem with these cars, as with any amphibious vehicle, is that they're not particularly great at driving or boating since both involve compromises. In any case, that car is definitely on my "would if I could" list.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


>


Your ultimate bathtub Porsche.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> We have a lake in my neighborhood, I'd drive it right in, forget the rules against non-electric motors!


:laugh:



chucchinchilla said:


> Dude I saw that Schwimmwagen a year or two ago at an aircooled show in Livermore which is not too far from where the seller is located. The owner was super nice and showed how everything worked. Really fascinating stuff. IIRC the problem with these cars, as with any amphibious vehicle, is that they're not particularly great at driving or boating since both involve compromises. In any case, that car is definitely on my "would if I could" list.


While certainly not fun on the road, this was also a vehicle built for war. It was 4WD so that it could get out of the water, but that also made it much better on land, at least as far as traction goes. These are supposed to be very good off road, but of course I have no experience with one. The closest I've come to driving one was a Kubelwagen at a show. It was being pushed back into a warehouse and someone had to "drive" it, so since I was skinny I drove it in with about 6pp, or "people power". 



spockcat said:


> Your ultimate bathtub Porsche.


:laugh: :beer:


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Harv said:


> :heart:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-mercedes-benz-300sl-gullwing/





> Blue loop carpeting lines the floors and rear luggage shelf. *A Becker Mexico radio*, which would have been a $264 option in 1957, is mounted under the dash.


Whoa - Oh


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> Whoa - Oh


Indeed!

That would be $2,486 in 2020. Expensive radio.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Harv said:


> :heart:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1957-mercedes-benz-300sl-gullwing/


Is it amphibious?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

oh i really like these colors, and a '67 LHD would have the way more common 3spd trans too

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-rolls-royce-silver-shadow-8/




















some of the comments though - oh man :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Is it amphibious?


IDK but I bet Mercedes had less issues with their gull wing doors than Tesla with their falcon wing doors.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


> IDK but I bet Mercedes had less issues with their gull wing doors than Tesla with their falcon wing doors.


Well yeah, gulls are _sea_ birds.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Your ultimate bathtub Porsche.


I see what you did there. :laugh:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Well yeah, gulls are _sea_ birds.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bringatrailer.com/1963-chevrolet-corvette/

Nice wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> bringatrailer.com/1963-chevrolet-corvette/
> 
> Nice wheels. :thumbup:


So does this one meet your approval? You aren't going to scare us with another picture of a rusty bird cage, are you? I'm having nightmares. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> So does this one meet your approval? You aren't going to scare us with another picture of a rusty bird cage, are you? I'm having nightmares. :laugh:


Man, this one is perfect. :heart::laugh:

But my bank account is not... :banghead:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

:heart:

bringatrailer.com/1972-bmw-3-0cs/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Good lord that BMW is perfect.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Good lord that BMW is perfect.


x2


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1994 Ford Escort RS Cosworth

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-ford-escort-rs-cosworth-8/

LHD :thumbup:


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

2000 Mile Ford Ranger 4X4 with a stick










It's crazy (awesome) how something like this can be 25 years old and still in such great shape. Almost a shame to spend 20K on it and use it for Home Depot runs, almost.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KrisA said:


> 2000 Mile Ford Ranger 4X4 with a stick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It only has 2000 miles on it. That's why it is in such great condition.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

I love how the 4.0 was a $179 option.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Whoa.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-lamborghini-diablo-2/


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Harv said:


> Whoa.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-lamborghini-diablo-2/


Current bid $2k. :laugh:

Truly one of the best versions of the Diablo. Also one of the very rare exceptions where black wheels are appropriate.

Cars like this remind me that boxy and angular needs to come back. The Proto Z is also a good example of it working in today's car world.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

TCL's PoorHouse ended up selling his 318i cabrio for *$12.5k*

Too lazy to post link.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> TCL's PoorHouse ended up selling his 318i cabrio for *$12.5k*
> 
> Too lazy to post link.


True. :thumbup:

Fourth BAT auction and looks like it will be the fourth sale.
It's going to a guy in Cleveland. He sent me a pic of a mint Lada that it will be sharing the garage with. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> It's going to a guy in Cleveland. He sent me a pic of a mint Lada that it will be sharing the garage with.


Fake news. Even when they were new, Ladas were never mint. 

CSB; some 20 years ago at a dealership, I saw a brand new Lada with a paint run. True Story.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Fake news. Even when they were new, Ladas were never mint. :laugh:
> 
> CSB; some 20 years age at a dealership, I saw a brand new Lada with a paint run. True Story.



Mint for a Lada? :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Fake news. Even when they were new, Ladas were never mint. :laugh:
> 
> CSB; some 20 years age at a dealership, I saw a brand new Lada with a paint run. True Story.


I believe it. I've seen the assembly quality on Yugos when they were new. The word "abysmal" comes to mind. :laugh:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1971-ferrari-365-gtb-4-daytona-coupe-5/










Would.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2016-mercedes-benz-e63s-wagon-18/










Poor car really needs a detail.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2016-mercedes-benz-e63s-wagon-18/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MSRP was $120,435. 35k miles. Will it even hit $60k? Probably not.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Fake news. Even when they were new, Ladas were never mint. :laugh:
> 
> CSB; some 20 years age at a dealership, I saw a brand new Lada with a paint run. True Story.


Pretty much.

I saw one at a dealership in Toronto in the mid-90s with rust bubbles around the rubber windshield seal.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Fake news. Even when they were new, Ladas were never mint.
> 
> CSB; some 20 years ago at a dealership, I saw a brand new Lada with a paint run. True Story.


Here's a mint Lada:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

robr2 said:


> Here's a mint Lada:


Maybe for 10 feet away.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Harv said:


> Whoa.. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-lamborghini-diablo-2/


This is potentially the best looking, best sounding Diablo I have ever seen anywhere. It sounds just enough like an unholy terror that I think you'd never get tired of hearing it wind out. I am now thinking I need this in my life.

Love this comment from the former owner. He bought the car sight unseen from a reputable Exotics dealer and the car immediately grenaded.

Suzuki Dave - The hardest repair I've ever had to make - 1991 Diablo


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Maybe for 10 feet away.


It looks mint either way. Unless you are colorblind


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bzcat said:


> It looks mint either way. Unless you are colorblind


Yup.

jokeabovehead.jpg

:laugh:


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

absoluteczech said:


> beautiful!
> 
> what's the guess on this? $20k?


Im surprised its only at 9,500 currently.

This car is certainly worth more

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-honda-prelude-27/


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Maybe for 10 feet away.


The joke. You missed it. :laugh:

The only Lada I've ever been in, many, many years ago, a taxi, had masking tape holding the driver's inner door panel in place, and it was just a few months old. True Story...


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

In other news, I don't think I will be needing snow tires for my current car this winter.

I'll take my chances and see how I'll do without them :laugh:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-peugeot-605/


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Maybe for 10 feet away.


it's 100% mint


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> In other news, I don't think I will be needing snow tires for my current car this winter.
> 
> I'll take my chances and see how I'll do without them :laugh:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-peugeot-605/


Did I stumble into the craigslist thread? 

EDIT: Current Bid: $605

OK. Close the auction. We're done. :laugh:

PPS: 1989 Peugeot 405 Mi16, 5-speed manual, 16" Borbet wheels, cold A/C - $4,000 (Corona)


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Did I stumble into the craigslist thread?


If I had a place to put it, I would've already bid. It's criminal that the current bid is so low, even with the fact that finding parts would be a nightmare


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> If I had a place to put it, I would've already bid. It's criminal that the current bid is so low, even with the fact that finding parts would be a nightmare


He's probably kicking himself for not setting a reserve. If it were in Vegas and not Florida, hell I'd buy it just for S&Gs.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

robr2 said:


> Here's a mint Lada:





bzcat said:


> It looks mint either way. Unless you are colorblind


Sigh - I was going for the color joke.

I've been talking to interior designers for too long I guess.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> In other news, I don't think I will be needing snow tires for my current car this winter.
> 
> I'll take my chances and see how I'll do without them :laugh:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-peugeot-605/


Someone is going to get the deal of a century. :what:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Iroczgirl said:


> Someone is going to get the deal of a century. :what:


Well, it’s in Okahumpka., FL for Fuqs sake. Might be the most expensive car there. Certainly the first bring a trailer auction from that city.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Well, it’s in Okahumpka., FL for Fuqs sake. Might be the most expensive car there. Certainly the first bring a trailer auction from that city.



I haven't looked up where that is in FL but this is the dealer's website: https://www.svclassics.com/

And they will happily sell you a 43 year old Fiat 128 with 57954 miles for $12,500. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

The hits keep coming. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-mercedes-benz-560sec-30/


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

I'm harder than titanium billet right now. 

BAT writer should be slapped though. The first sentence should say the car has received a nut and bolt restoration, not just "modified". This is incredible


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Harv said:


> The hits keep coming. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-mercedes-benz-560sec-30/


Oh the Miami Vice feels...I can hear Phil Collins in my head.

Also - am I crazy Harv or were you a moderator until recently?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

MAC said:


> I'm harder than titanium billet right now.
> 
> BAT writer should be slapped though. The first sentence should say the car has received a nut and bolt restoration, not just "modified". This is incredible.


It really is. All of that prep work, plating, and taking care during assembly to have a nearly perfectly detailed car is amazing. I do wonder what they were thinking when they decided not to put the proper hardware on this generic clamp, though. Sure, it's a "pointy elbows" moment, but I wonder why that with all of that detail someone thought "eh, this'll be fine". At the very least I would've put a large, thick washer under the bolt with one side clearanced (and radiused to not stress the stamping).


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

So I take it you're going to decline his offer for a straight trade for your Bug.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> So I take it you're going to decline his offer for a straight trade for your Bug.


What? He offered? I missed that! :laugh: :beer:

I did say it was a "pointy elbows" moment. I was just surprised by it since everything else seemed to be done to the Nth degree. It's not a big deal, but on some cars the sway bar locates the suspension, and that would be a dangerous mistake on a car like that. Clearly that isn't a problem here and nothing is pulling on it too hard, but I'd _definitely_ have something in there to spread the load from that bolt.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Now for something completely different.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-volkswagen-pacomobil-snail-camper/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

PoorHouse said:


> Now for something completely different.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-volkswagen-pacomobil-snail-camper/


Hmmmm... I should hate that a lot more than I do.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Top speed of 35Mph. Watch out for cross winds :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Nealric said:


> Top speed of 35Mph. Watch out for cross winds :laugh:


Even with a 1600 in there I'd bet it tops out at 65 or a tad more as long if there's no headwind. If it had a Type IV engine it'd go a bit higher. Crosswinds? Yeah, that wouldn't be fun and no, I wouldn't want to drive it in the mountains, either. If I had to I'd upgrade the brakes and put on big honkin' sway bars.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Air and water do mix said:


> Even with a 1600 in there I'd bet it tops out at 65 or a tad more as long if there's no headwind. If it had a Type IV engine it'd go a bit higher. Crosswinds? Yeah, that wouldn't be fun and no, I wouldn't want to drive it in the mountains, either. If I had to I'd upgrade the brakes and put on big honkin' sway bars.


Lol at the idea of driving in the mountains. Semis pulling oversize loads would be passing you uphill.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> Even with a 1600 in there I'd bet it tops out at 65 or a tad more as long if there's no headwind. If it had a Type IV engine it'd go a bit higher. Crosswinds? Yeah, that wouldn't be fun and no, I wouldn't want to drive it in the mountains, either. If I had to I'd upgrade the brakes and put on big honkin' sway bars.


I remember cringing when going over passes in MT seeing air cooled anything trying to get up and over. When the speed limit is 75 and you have vehicles struggling to maintain 30-35 on steep portions things get sketchy in a hurry.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> Someone is going to get the deal of a century. :what:


Let's not get carried away here... this is a 1990 Peugeot that no one loves, in base engine and poverty trim, and a lot of km. It's worth no more than scrap value, which is near $0 in North America because who else is looking for parts on a 605?


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Iroczgirl said:


> Someone is going to get the deal of a century. :what:


I don't see the appeal over something like a 1990 Camry other than the hipster appeal of different for different sake. $990 current bid sounds about right for a ho-hum car that could be difficult/expensive to keep running.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Looks like a VW Bus with a bad haircut. Man I feel sorry for that little engine or anybody stuck behind that vehicle on a two lane no passing road. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> Looks like a VW Bus with a bad haircut.


The VW Bus Mullet Edition.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

2,700 Miles!










:laugh: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-chevrolet-beretta/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Harv said:


> 2,700 Miles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's mint.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> Even with a 1600 in there I'd bet it tops out at 65 or a tad more as long if there's no headwind. If it had a Type IV engine it'd go a bit higher. Crosswinds? Yeah, that wouldn't be fun and no, I wouldn't want to drive it in the mountains, either. If I had to I'd upgrade the brakes and put on big honkin' sway bars.


I am going to respectfully disagree. My 1981 Vanagon (steel top) has a maximum speed of about 65 mph. And it has a rebuilt 2.0 liter EFI engine with slight enhancements. The México T2 buses were really slow in stock form; the Type 4 engine was never used there.

:beer:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Even with a 1600 in there I'd bet it tops out at 65 or a tad more as long if there's no headwind. If it had a Type IV engine it'd go a bit higher. Crosswinds? Yeah, that wouldn't be fun and no, I wouldn't want to drive it in the mountains, either. If I had to I'd upgrade the brakes and put on big honkin' sway bars.


I'd be beyond shocked if it could hit 60 on flat ground. :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> I'd be beyond shocked if it could hit 60 on flat ground. :laugh:


Cake. Ihit 62 with a worn out 36 horse!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I am going to respectfully disagree. My 1981 Vanagon (steel top) has a maximum speed of about 65 mph. And it has a rebuilt 2.0 liter EFI engine with slight enhancements. The México T2 buses were really slow in stock form; the Type 4 engine was never used there.
> 
> :beer:


That isn’t right. My brother’s T2 would do 80+ up a grade.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Cake. Ihit 62 with a worn out 36 horse!


It's more a power to weight issue than simply power issue. I bet that thing weighs a LOT.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It's mint.


It's more of a teal....like I said, I've been dealing with interior designers lately.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Harv said:


> 2,700 Miles!
> 
> :laugh: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-chevrolet-beretta/


I honestly can't imagine a more perfect poster child for Radwood than this car. Every single detail is absolutely on point and the condition is unbelievable. :thumbup:


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

This one is local to me. I kick myself for not picking it up but I have too many projects right now.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm in :heart: with this.










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-porsche-911sc-targa-15/


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> I'm in :heart: with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That spec is perfection for a fun third car. I love Targas way too much, though. I don't think that I drive hard enough on public roads that I'd ever care about the difference in performance between Targa and coupe.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

chucchinchilla said:


> I honestly can't imagine a more perfect poster child for Radwood than this car. Every single detail is absolutely on point and the condition is unbelievable. :thumbup:


Museum quality!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

x(why)z said:


> That spec is perfection for a fun third car. I love Targas way too much, though. I don't think that I drive hard enough on public roads that I'd ever care about the difference in performance between Targa and coupe.


My thoughts exactly. My first ride in a Porsche was a 911 Targa back in '88. I will never forget it. We drove down the coast from LA to Del Mar with the Targa top off and for a teenager that had always loved Porsches it was a dream come true. 

This spec (including being a color other than white, black, or red) is exactly what I hope to buy as my "dream" car in the next 2-3 years.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> My thoughts exactly. My first ride in a Porsche was a 911 Targa back in '88. I will never forget it. We drove down the coast from LA to Del Mar with the Targa top off and for a teenager that had always loved Porsches it was a dream come true.
> 
> This spec (including being a color other than white, black, or red) is exactly what I hope to buy as my "dream" car in the next 2-3 years.



Yep, the colour is so good. I love the clatter of an air-cooled flat six and the ability to lose the roof makes it that much more of an experience. Hell, I'd drive a cabriolet, especially a 964. 

I hope you find a gem on your search for a 911. A 987 or 964 are the only two cars I can imagine swapping my E36 M3 for. The BMW is such a wonderful drive, but the AC 911s are pure joy to operate. Good luck and post when it happens!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> My thoughts exactly. My first ride in a Porsche was a 911 Targa back in '88. I will never forget it. We drove down the coast from LA to Del Mar with the Targa top off and for a teenager that had always loved Porsches it was a dream come true.
> 
> This spec (including being a color other than white, black, or red) is exactly what I hope to buy as my "dream" car in the next 2-3 years.


You’re in luck. As I’m sure you know, Targas go for less money than coupes. I’d kill for a nice SC coupe. Okay, I wouldn’t kill anyone, but I might maim. 

That car isn’t too far from me, but instead of buying a 911 we decided to have kids.

I love my kids. I love my kids. I love my kids...


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> I'm in :heart: with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s with the 3K on the odo and the “Not Actual Mileage” title? Does that indicate a significant engine rebuild or replacement?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Seabird said:


> What’s with the 3K on the odo and the “Not Actual Mileage” title? Does that indicate a significant engine rebuild or replacement?


I don’t know if this affected 911s, but there were problems with the plastic gear that drives the odometer in VDO speedos for quite a while, and this could be that. There’s supposed to be documentation anytime there’s a speedo swap with mileage recorded from the old defective unit.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-ford-excursion-11/










Last year of the Excursion which had a minor front-end refresh. This could be a big money car due to the mileage.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seabird said:


> What’s with the 3K on the odo and the “Not Actual Mileage” title? Does that indicate a significant engine rebuild or replacement?


10 years between the 43k report and the newer 3k report. The car could easily have over 100k on it if it was used daily.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> You’re in luck. As I’m sure you know, Targas go for less money than coupes. I’d kill for a nice SC coupe. Okay, I wouldn’t kill anyone, but I might maim.
> 
> That car isn’t too far from me, but instead of buying a 911 we decided to have kids.
> 
> I love my kids. I love my kids. I love my kids...


Ask and ye shall receive. 1983 Porsche 911SC


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-ford-excursion-11/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you not clean the windshield before taking pictures?? :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> Why would you not clean the windshield before taking pictures?? :screwy:


Originality. Can't get rid of the original dirt.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

x(why)z said:


> That spec is perfection for a fun third car. I love Targas way too much, though. I don't think that I drive hard enough on public roads that I'd ever care about the difference in performance between Targa and coupe.


from personal experience the down side of the targa is it has the same pedal box as the vert which is cramped if you have large shoes. im sure its something you could learn to live with but hopping between a hard top and a targa the pedal box is noticeably tighter.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I don’t know if this affected 911s, but there were problems with the plastic gear that drives the odometer in VDO speedos for quite a while, and this could be that. There’s supposed to be documentation anytime there’s a speedo swap with mileage recorded from the old defective unit.


Interesting. Seems like something that should be disclosed.



spockcat said:


> 10 years between the 43k report and the newer 3k report. The car could easily have over 100k on it if it was used daily.


Sure, but it has a 6 digit odometer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seabird said:


> Sure, but it has a 6 digit odometer.


I knew that and it wasn't what I was getting at. Surely the speedo was replaced at some point between 2005 and 2016. Thus the car could have 100k on it over the course of those 10 years if the speedo was replaced close to 2016. Where is the speedo replacement paperwork? Should have been with the car. Or even any work orders between 2005-2016 that show mileage.

EDIT: There is an invoice showing a speedo replacement done in 2005. But the in/out mileage was at 43k at that time. No notation of whether the replaced speedo was at 0 or it was set to the 43k before being installed. But either way, 0 to 3k in 15 years is normal and 43k to 3k in 15 years is no explanation. The next service record was 2016 at 3k.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Originality. Can't get rid of the original dirt.


That's right - let's call it a barn find and that'll raise the value. And the last service included an oil change - woo hoo!!

I'm sorry - the current bid of $20K is silly.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

robr2 said:


> That's right - let's call it a barn find and that'll raise the value. And the last service included and oil change - woo hoo!!
> 
> I'm sorry - the current bid of $20K is silly.


I'm sure it will end up being $50k+ when the auction closes... 

We loved our old Excursion for the space but ugh, it was such a piece of crap. So many stupid little things broke on it that really shouldn't have broken. Granted, parts were cheap and it was easy to work on but still.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

freedo84gti said:


> from personal experience the down side of the targa is it has the same pedal box as the vert which is cramped if you have large shoes. im sure its something you could learn to live with but hopping between a hard top and a targa the pedal box is noticeably tighter.


Huh, I guess I didn't realize that but I'm sure it's obvious if you drive them back-to-back. I only we are size 9.5, so I'd likely survive. Is it just structural reinforcements intruding on the pedal box?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

x(why)z said:


> Huh, I guess I didn't realize that but I'm sure it's obvious if you drive them back-to-back. I only we are size 9.5, so I'd likely survive. Is it just structural reinforcements intruding on the pedal box?


yup. the targa is just a vert with the targa bar and window. hence the reason you an find 911 convertibles that were formally targas. i wear a size 13 so you would be way better off than me :laugh:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-honda-accord/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-honda-accord/


The driving video where the douch... I mean driver, is wearing a helmet and gloves. Really? :what:


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-honda-accord/


Great opportunity for someone to get a new V6 Accord, even if I always thought these were more attractive pre-refresh.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

x(why)z said:


> Yep, the colour is so good. I love the clatter of an air-cooled flat six and the ability to lose the roof makes it that much more of an experience. Hell, I'd drive a cabriolet, especially a 964.
> 
> I hope you find a gem on your search for a 911. A 987 or 964 are the only two cars I can imagine swapping my E36 M3 for. The BMW is such a wonderful drive, but the AC 911s are pure joy to operate. Good luck and post when it happens!


Oh I will be posting you can count on that. 



Air and water do mix said:


> I love my kids. I love my kids. I love my kids...


:laugh:



freedo84gti said:


> from personal experience the down side of the targa is it has the same pedal box as the vert which is cramped if you have large shoes. im sure its something you could learn to live with but hopping between a hard top and a targa the pedal box is noticeably tighter.


This is interesting info. I guess I'll have to check one out and see. My heart is set on a Targa so I might have to just get used to it when the time comes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hurry up, 4 hours to go.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1977-ferrari-308-gtb-10/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Ask and ye shall receive. 1983 Porsche 911SC


If only. I long ago accepted that I'll never own a 911 or 356 after the prices went stratospheric. C'est la vie.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> If only. I long ago accepted that I'll never own a 911 or 356 after the prices went stratospheric. C'est la vie.


I'm not so sure about that. It just depends on how old of a car you're willing to accept? Give it another 20 years and I bet 356s will be affordable again. Same for buses. As they get old enough that the majority of people that are into them start to die off (as bad as that sounds), the prices will start to come back down. Just gotta get over that hump of all the people that grew up with them and wanted them new are now old enough to be able to spend a bunch of money to buy one.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> I'm not so sure about that. It just depends on how old of a car you're willing to accept? Give it another 20 years and I bet 356s will be affordable again. Same for buses. As they get old enough that the majority of people that are into them start to die off (as bad as that sounds), the prices will start to come back down. Just gotta get over that hump of all the people that grew up with them and wanted them new are now old enough to be able to spend a bunch of money to buy one.


In 20 years I'll be 75! If I'm like my folks I'll be in good shape for years afterwards (dad didn't even slow down until he hit 85) but there's no telling. Hopefully at 75 I'll have some disposable income, but who knows? 

Buses? The younger guys like them too, so I think their draw will still be high. Because of that btween Buses, 356s and 911s I'd say that 356s probably have the best chance of coming down. Maybe I'll be around to see and take advantage of that if that happens!


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I knew that and it wasn't what I was getting at. Surely the speedo was replaced at some point between 2005 and 2016. Thus the car could have 100k on it over the course of those 10 years if the speedo was replaced close to 2016. Where is the speedo replacement paperwork? Should have been with the car. Or even any work orders between 2005-2016 that show mileage.
> 
> EDIT: There is an invoice showing a speedo replacement done in 2005. But the in/out mileage was at 43k at that time. No notation of whether the replaced speedo was at 0 or it was set to the 43k before being installed. But either way, 0 to 3k in 15 years is normal and 43k to 3k in 15 years is no explanation. The next service record was 2016 at 3k.


Ah, I didn’t pour over the receipts. Paperwork is boring. 

It’s an odd enough anomaly that the seller should have explained it in the description, IMO. But, eh... I’m not a potential buyer so who cares what I think.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> This is interesting info. I guess I'll have to check one out and see. My heart is set on a Targa so I might have to just get used to it when the time comes.


it not that horrible that i remember but it is noticeable. like i said, i have size 13 shoes so the missing room is noticeable for me but very liveable. especially with the significant price cut on a targe vs a coupe


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> If only. I long ago accepted that I'll never own a 911 or 356 after the prices went stratospheric. C'est la vie.


That's a bit pessimistic. There's nothing permanent about vintage car prices, whether it be a recession or changing trends. Not to mention classic car financing exists too if you couldn't buy full cash. 

https://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/d/bellingham-porsche-912e/7196340641.html


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> That's a bit pessimistic. There's nothing permanent about vintage car prices, whether it be a recession or changing trends. Not to mention classic car financing exists too if you couldn't buy full cash.
> 
> https://bellingham.craigslist.org/cto/d/bellingham-porsche-912e/7196340641.html


I would never get a loan for a fun car. It's not in my nature. Perhaps they could come down and if so, then yeah. Assuming I were in a place where I could do it, of course. It won't be anytime soon, though. College is coming for the kiddies. :/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-honda-accord/


Owned one (a 2012) new, and I suppose I basically could again...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

75K mile E39 M5:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Buses? The younger guys like them too, so I think their draw will still be high. Because of that btween Buses, 356s and 911s I'd say that 356s probably have the best chance of coming down. Maybe I'll be around to see and take advantage of that if that happens!


Agreed. Buses are universal and still remain in the public consciousness which will keep young people interested and values strong. I also think the ID Buzz will reinvigorate Bus values for obvious reasons. The 356 on the other hand is valued by the grey haired population which is causing prices to cool as those people are moving out of the classic car space. Now I'm not saying prices will tank, but I do see them normalizing relative to the 2012 air-cooled bonanza that sent prices through the roof. Finally the general classic car market is seeing rises in sub $100K cars while the six and seven figures are not as hot as they once were.

Case in point Hagerty just published their values for September 2020. Below are the values of our 1967 Bus and 1963 Porsche. As you can see the Porsche has taken a hit this year while the Bus has seen a nice rise. Bad news is it's getting harder to find a good Bus at a reasonable price. Good news is more Buses are being pulled out of fields and being restored before it's too late.

1963 Porsche 356 Super Coupe










1967 Volkswagen Bus Deluxe (we have a Standard but those price aren't listed)


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It'd be nice if I posted in this thread with something other than low mileage German cars, hoping someone here scoops it up so I can live vicariously through them... But since today isn't that day, here's a sub-30K mile '91 560SEL:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Blue chip vintage. 1935 Auburn 851 SC Boattail Speedster. Good to see values on this vintage of collector cars don't seem to have really gone down. Bidding is at over $500k at the opening gates.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1935-auburn-851-sc-boattail-speedster/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

And on the other end of the spectrum (and more of what I really want to own one day), a 10k mile 1990 Bronco 5.8. It's the nicest one I've seen for this gen.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-ford-bronco-12/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I would never get a loan for a fun car. It's not in my nature.


Meh, I would. I think we all have a right to pursue, if not live, our dreams and if taking out a loan from JJ Best Banc makes it happen that is what I will do. I don't see financing a classic any differently than if I had to get a tractor, boat, or wanted a camper/rv. 

In fact out of those three, the tractor and classic car are most likely to maintain or gain value and plenty of people finance RVs made out of fiberboard and aluminum all the time. 



masa8888 said:


> And on the other end of the spectrum (and more of what I really want to own one day), a 10k mile 1990 Bronco 5.8. It's the nicest one I've seen for this gen.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-ford-bronco-12/


Also - hnnnng.... That is amazing.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Meh, I would. I think we all have a right to pursue, if not live, our dreams and if taking out a loan from JJ Best Banc makes it happen that is what I will do. I don't see financing a classic any differently than if I had to get a tractor, boat, or wanted a camper/rv.
> 
> In fact out of those three, the tractor and classic car are most likely to maintain or gain value and plenty of people finance RVs made out of fiberboard and aluminum all the time.


Of course everyone's finances are different so it's not for me to judge but if your fun car is something that will continue to depreciate, then yea I wouldn't necessary finance that either. Most fun cars are other people's used car. Very few are classic car.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Air and water do mix said:


> ....
> Buses? The younger guys like them too, so I think their draw will still be high. Because of that between Buses, 356s and 911s I'd say that 356s probably have the best chance of coming down. Maybe I'll be around to see and take advantage of that if that happens!


Another thing about buses. In addition to their classic value, they have practical value. 

A Volkswagen bus at a car show is like a giant teddy bear; people will walk right past the beautiful Ferraris and Porsches to go look at the classic Type 2. After the car show, remove the rear seats, and go to Costco to pick up that large screen TV, or other bulky item. Multiple uses are possible.

A Porsche 356 or 911 is beautiful to look at, but is very limited for multiple uses.

:beer:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Someone paid $15,000 to pay their M6 'Vert in Yas Marina Blue.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-bmw-m6-2/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

bzcat said:


> Of course everyone's finances are different so it's not for me to judge but if your fun car is something that will continue to depreciate, then yea I wouldn't necessary finance that either. Most fun cars are other people's used car. Very few are classic car.


In my case I'm talking about a 911 purchase not a Miata. With pricing the way it is (I realize I might be poor by TCL standards) but either I would have to finance, wait until I'm in my 60's, or just give up all together.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> In my case I'm talking about a 911 purchase not a Miata. With pricing the way it is (I realize I might be poor by TCL standards) but either I would have to finance, wait until I'm in my 60's, or just give up all together.



I've considered this. Especially attractive with the current low interest rates. Even if you have the cash it could make sense to finance.

In my area cost of ownership for an older car is really low. Title/Registration is a one time $110 charge for vehicles older than 10 years. Insurance through Hagerty is going to be less than $500/yr for a car up to $40k or so.

For me it is tempting if the right 911SC or early Carrera came along.

Especially enticing if values keep rising. If they do you'll be feeling pretty damn good about your decision when you hit 65.
On the other hand you could end up with a $15k engine rebuild while having to make monthly payments.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Air and water do mix said:


> Buses? The younger guys like them too, so I think their draw will still be high. Because of that btween Buses, 356s and 911s I'd say that 356s probably have the best chance of coming down. Maybe I'll be around to see and take advantage of that if that happens!





chucchinchilla said:


> Agreed. Buses are universal and still remain in the public consciousness which will keep young people interested and values strong. I also think the ID Buzz will reinvigorate Bus values for obvious reasons. The 356 on the other hand is valued by the grey haired population which is causing prices to cool as those people are moving out of the classic car space. Now I'm not saying prices will tank, but I do see them normalizing relative to the 2012 air-cooled bonanza that sent prices through the roof. Finally the general classic car market is seeing rises in sub $100K cars while the six and seven figures are not as hot as they once were.
> 
> Case in point Hagerty just published their values for September 2020. Below are the values of our 1967 Bus and 1963 Porsche. As you can see the Porsche has taken a hit this year while the Bus has seen a nice rise. Bad news is it's getting harder to find a good Bus at a reasonable price. Good news is more Buses are being pulled out of fields and being restored before it's too late.
> 
> ...


Bus prices have been steady for a while, but I still think they'll come back down eventually. Iconic cars from the 30s/40s have ended up coming back down, despite younger people liking them, as well. There's a different mind set required to like a car and spend as much as a new car for it than there is to like a car and to spend as much as a house for it. And most younger people just aren't in a position to essentially buy two houses. In my experience, the bus hobby has a lot more people that are in it for the money now than it did when buses weren't worth anything, even though younger kids have always loved them. Once values start to creep back down, those people that were in it for the money are all going to get back out of it.



Alpinweiss2 said:


> Another thing about buses. In addition to their classic value, they have practical value.
> 
> A Volkswagen bus at a car show is like a giant teddy bear; people will walk right past the beautiful Ferraris and Porsches to go look at the classic Type 2. After the car show, remove the rear seats, and go to Costco to pick up that large screen TV, or other bulky item. Multiple uses are possible.
> 
> ...


Can't disagree here. I've watched people walk by super cars to look at my bus. It's always amusing.



Air and water do mix said:


> I would never get a loan for a fun car. It's not in my nature. Perhaps they could come down and if so, then yeah. Assuming I were in a place where I could do it, of course. It won't be anytime soon, though. College is coming for the kiddies. :/





UncleJB said:


> Meh, I would. I think we all have a right to pursue, if not live, our dreams and if taking out a loan from JJ Best Banc makes it happen that is what I will do. I don't see financing a classic any differently than if I had to get a tractor, boat, or wanted a camper/rv.
> 
> In fact out of those three, the tractor and classic car are most likely to maintain or gain value and plenty of people finance RVs made out of fiberboard and aluminum all the time.


Meh, it's all in how you think about it. If you think about it as investing, then it'll be easier to do. Most people don't know jack about investing in the stock market, but that's more readily accepted than investing in classic cars. Despite that classic cars have been just as safe as an investment, in general, as the stock market in the last decade. Financing a new car, you are about 98% guaranteed to lose money. Financing a classic car, you have a halfway decent chance of coming out ahead, even paying the interest required to finance, depending on the car that you choose to invest in. And you get the added bonus that you get to drive and enjoy your investment, unlike investing in the stock market. Just don't try financing a project car. Buy a nice car and drive it/leave it alone.

Semi-related. Google searching turned up this article from hagerty last year... which sounds like an interesting idea.
https://www.hagerty.com/media/news/investing-shares-of-collector-cars-rally-road/


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

You can ‘think about investing’ but most would say that it isn’t a true investment — even the most desirable and rarest cars. Take any time period, put your money in an s&p index fund and you would be multiples ahead. Sure, there may be a couple exceptions but that won’t be you. 

Same with houses, which many think are investments. Again, may beat inflation over time but unless it is paying you (rental) it is an expense. One that contributes a ton from a quality of life POV. Just like cars though you are more likely to at least break even.

Maybe semantics, and I love cars as much as the next guy, but the language around investments triggered a response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Anybody else notice there is now another knock-off attempt to replicate BaT? Highline auto recently launched AutoHunter.com. Same format, slightly higher fees. 

If you’re auctioning anything, going to the less-well-travelled auction site makes no sense. If you have the choice. But maybe, for now, that means that Autohunter may be where the bargains are.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

smstiles said:


> You can ‘think about investing’ but most would say that it isn’t a true investment — even the most desirable and rarest cars. Take any time period, put your money in an s&p index fund and you would be multiples ahead. Sure, there may be a couple exceptions but that won’t be you.
> 
> Same with houses, which many think are investments. Again, may beat inflation over time but unless it is paying you (rental) it is an expense. One that contributes a ton from a quality of life POV. Just like cars though you are more likely to at least break even.
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth.

Houses, cars, including classic cars, are a liability, not an asset.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Quoted for truth.
> 
> Houses, cars, including classic cars, are a liability, not an asset.


They are both.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Elite_Deforce said:


> They are both.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

You can't turn left and right at the same time. Assets put money in your pocket, and liabilities take money out. So no. :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> You can't turn left and right at the same time. Assets put money in your pocket, and liabilities take money out. So no. :laugh:


There does not have to be cash flow for something to be an asset or liability. Assets are non-liquid money. A liability doesn't have to necessarily take money out of your pocket (although houses and cars do obviously). It can POTENTIALLY cost you down the road, but that is not the strict definition of a liability. 

$5 bill is an asset, but is just a piece of paper until you use it to buy something.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Elite_Deforce said:


> There does not have to be cash flow for something to be an asset or liability. Assets are non-liquid money. A liability doesn't have to necessarily take money out of your pocket (although houses and cars do obviously). It can POTENTIALLY cost you down the road, but that is not the strict definition of a liability.
> 
> $5 bill is an asset, but is just a piece of paper until you use it to buy something.


Ok.


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

Elite_Deforce said:


> There does not have to be cash flow for something to be an asset or liability. Assets are non-liquid money. A liability doesn't have to necessarily take money out of your pocket (although houses and cars do obviously). It can POTENTIALLY cost you down the road, but that is not the strict definition of a liability.
> 
> $5 bill is an asset, but is just a piece of paper until you use it to buy something.


We were talking about Assets and Investments, I think.

Houses, cars, Hummels are assets. My layman's view is "if I can sell it for $$ then it is an asset", as long as I'm being realistic about what it is worth FMV.

Investments "pay you". So, Rental properties vs buying a House. A balanced portfolio of stocks & bonds is also an Investment. Again IMO there's a distinction between Investing and Speculating here that we could get into but I don't want to distract folks.

I too am obsessed with BaT and want a classic car to add to the garage that is currently out of space. I've sold one car there ('51 ford F-1 (that we sold for a great price, had some great memories, and "net" lost money on) and my dad bought a C4S Cab (and paid way too much for it, but it's lovely). 

Do it for the love, but don't confuse it with Investing. You need to figure out a way to have room for both.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Ok.





smstiles said:


> We were talking about Assets and Investments, I think.
> 
> Houses, cars, Hummels are assets. My layman's view is "if I can sell it for $$ then it is an asset", as long as I'm being realistic about what it is worth FMV.
> 
> ...












:laugh:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> Bus prices have been steady for a while, but I still think they'll come back down eventually. Iconic cars from the 30s/40s have ended up coming back down, despite younger people liking them, as well. There's a different mind set required to like a car and spend as much as a new car for it than there is to like a car and to spend as much as a house for it. And most younger people just aren't in a position to essentially buy two houses. In my experience, the bus hobby has a lot more people that are in it for the money now than it did when buses weren't worth anything, even though younger kids have always loved them. Once values start to creep back down, those people that were in it for the money are all going to get back out of it.


From what I've seen with the Bus market the top end is cooling off a little but everyone agreed $200K for a Samba was insane so it's really a market correction. Long term I do not see values going down because awareness of these vehicles is excellent and supply for the good stuff is limited. Keep in mind while VW made lots of Type2's, most of them were used up or rusted away so there's relatively low supply. Case in point here in California the spiritual land of the VW Bus, there are only 3,700 Type 2's left that are registered to the DMV. Many of them have simply left the state but a lot have been exported to Europe where most vehicles rusted away decades ago.

Your theory that Bus values will drop because young people don't have expendable income to afford one is a bit of a fallacy. Generally speaking most people don't buy expensive toys like cars, boats, and second houses until later in life when they have extra money to spend. This just means the Bus is no longer a vehicle for Sean Penn in Fast Times @ Ridgemont High, but instead for whoever would have played his parents. I do agree with speculators backing out of the market and while that is causing values to cool a little, but the net result is values are still ending up higher than they were and holding stable.

Note Bus/356 values mean very little to us because we bought these cars to enjoy for a very long time but it is good to know where things are headed.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

OMG!!! 

RNM at $65K for this Mercedes Brabus 6.0 with baller 3-spoke wheels and offered by an amazing seller, Bruce_M.











and then there's this other 1993 Mercedes 500E that I'm oddly attracted to.


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

I just found this, and thought it related well to this discussion. And, let's keep finding gems on BaT.

https://wolfstreet.com/2020/09/19/a...-after-steep-price-drops-earlier-in-the-year/

On a more BaT related note. I came close to pulling the trigger on a nice NA Miata last month. One thing that stopped me is I've never bought a car sight unseen. Yes, there are photos. Lots of them. And "expert commentary" on BaT. But, even eyes-on I've missed important things when inspecting a car. What do folks think about the level of comfort the peanut gallery on BaT provides? I've learned a ton there. But, it still can't tell me the nuance of how the paint looks, are the panels straight, etc.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Harv said:


> Someone paid $15,000 to pay their M6 'Vert in Yas Marina Blue.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-bmw-m6-2/


I was gonna say what a waste, but nope 6 MT:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Diamond Dave said:


> and then there's this other 1993 Mercedes 500E that I'm oddly attracted to.


I saw this car on the local freeway once, I followed it for about 3 miles in semi-slow traffic. The color is mesmerizing... you can tell it was a really high quality paint job. I'm sure the reserve is quite high on this car... it's been on eBay before I think.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

bzcat said:


> I saw this car on the local freeway once, I followed it for about 3 miles in semi-slow traffic. The color is mesmerizing... you can tell it was a really high quality paint job. I'm sure the reserve is quite high on this car... it's been on eBay before I think.


I would have assumed that was a wrap. Definitely eye catching.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> I'm in :heart: with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is still stalled at $22k with 23hrs left... Is it the odometer issue? Or does it all come down to the last two minutes.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> This is still stalled at $22k with 23hrs left... Is it the odometer issue? Or does it all come down to the last two minutes.


Many people want nothing to do with the Targa top.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

this popped up also on the mg forums
swap was performed by the shop that developed the v6 kits
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-mg-mgb-gt-17/

seems like itll be a cheap way to get into a swapped and sorted GT


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> This is still stalled at $22k with 23hrs left... Is it the odometer issue? Or does it all come down to the last two minutes.


I think you should bid on it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I think you should bid on it.


I think you should shut up!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> I think you should shut up!


Best investment you could ever make.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Best investment you could ever make.


lalalalalala I'm not listening to you! :laugh:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Adam Corolla's M3. Supercharged making 494 horsepower. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-m3-92/


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> lalalalalala I'm not listening to you!


Listen to me instead.

Bid with a vengeance.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

Harv said:


> Adam Corolla's M3. Supercharged making 494 horsepower.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-bmw-m3-92/


Dang! He’s had that forever! I want to say it was the subject of A story of his driving it off the back of a tow truck over some kind of parking dispute. Wonder how much it’ll fetch.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Why does the Carfax say the last odometer reading is 140,567 but the ad and odometer shows 26,000 miles?

I didn't read and explanation in the ad.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Jasonloaf said:


> Dang! He’s had that forever! I want to say it was the subject of A story of his driving it off the back of a tow truck over some kind of parking dispute. Wonder how much it’ll fetch.


He said it was an E36 M3.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

kiznarsh said:


> Listen to me instead.
> 
> Bid with a vengeance.


:laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> Listen to me instead.
> 
> Bid with a vengeance.





LT1M21Stingray said:


> :laugh:


Is there any other way? :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> this popped up also on the mg forums
> swap was performed by the shop that developed the v6 kits
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-mg-mgb-gt-17/
> 
> seems like itll be a cheap way to get into a swapped and sorted GT


Oh! That's a damn nice looking car! The conversion looks to have been very well done, too. I'd take care of the surface rust on the bottom and drive the hell out of it, and I'm not even crazy about the yellow! :heart:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Woah, that V6 looks tiny in there!


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> Woah, that V6 looks tiny in there!


My cousin's got a '73 MGB with the 4 cylinder and the engine bay is cavernous. 
It's like 65% of the car. :laugh:


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Anyone looking for an Exige? Original-Owner 2006 Lotus Exige with 17k

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-lotus-exige-10/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-acura-nsx-102/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-09-23










Ugh, would probably be worth more in stock form. Looks like a pretty sloppy build, ugly seats, ugly wheels, sloppy wiring, and minimal upgrades to handle the power from what I can see. If it has to be forced induction, I think I would rather have a period correct Comptech supercharger. Also, note the placement of the intercoolers... 

Be interesting to see where it ends up price wise.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-lexus-sc300-6/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-09-23










Love this, wrong engine but right color. A 23 year old car you could drive forever with minimal maintenance.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

smstiles said:


> On a more BaT related note. I came close to pulling the trigger on a nice NA Miata last month. One thing that stopped me is I've never bought a car sight unseen. Yes, there are photos. Lots of them. And "expert commentary" on BaT. But, even eyes-on I've missed important things when inspecting a car. What do folks think about the level of comfort the peanut gallery on BaT provides?


Cool! Which Miata? There were a few nice ones and a few dogs recently. There's a lot of information in the commentary on BAT auctions. You have to really be sure to reference what the usual suspects are that know Miatas. It really depends on what you think you're buying when you buy a 30yrs+ old car. It is going to be used. You will find broken or worn parts that don't make sense. But realistically, on a modern car like an NA Miata, you aren't going to find an entire body panels patched with ramen noodles or anything. Just buy a nice, clean 40K miles Miata with HT, hold onto it for a few years and see what happens. The market will keep going up for them. I'm just glad I committed to getting a lower mileage 91 BRG Miata a few years ago. Paid more than I wanted to then, but similar cars are going for close to $10K today.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-lexus-sc300-6/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-09-23
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this had the 6-speed in it, the fetching price would easily be upwards of 15K.

The engine in these is buttery smooth, as most 12 yo's and tuners will tell you


----------



## smstiles (Sep 8, 2000)

Diamond Dave said:


> Cool! Which Miata? There were a few nice ones and a few dogs recently. There's a lot of information in the commentary on BAT auctions. You have to really be sure to reference what the usual suspects are that know Miatas. It really depends on what you think you're buying when you buy a 30yrs+ old car. It is going to be used. You will find broken or worn parts that don't make sense. But realistically, on a modern car like an NA Miata, you aren't going to find an entire body panels patched with ramen noodles or anything. Just buy a nice, clean 40K miles Miata with HT, hold onto it for a few years and see what happens. The market will keep going up for them. I'm just glad I committed to getting a lower mileage 91 BRG Miata a few years ago. Paid more than I wanted to then, but similar cars are going for close to $10K today.


There have been a few of them. Most recently a red '90 with super low miles. I keep bouncing back and forth between buying a nice NA or buying an ND. I had a '90 back in the day and it was a blast. Sold it to my parents and they loved it. Then we both had NBs. I went the FM2 route with mine and theirs is still stock'ish. I worry that I'd be frustrated with an NA and would throw a ton of money at it when at the end of the day an ND would do everything better. The issue with an ND is that I love to tinker. And 'round and 'round we go


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-mercury-marauder-12/










As much as I detest black cars, I'd still enjoy driving this. Those caliper covers would have to go though...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I think you should bid on it.


I went in at $24k last night but it sold today for $33,900. 

I love the color combo but when you add in $1650 to BaT, I got a quote from Reliable trucking for $1700, and the odometer issue as well as an apparently "wrong" black interior that should have been grey just too rich for my blood at the moment. The search continues!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

smstiles said:


> There have been a few of them. Most recently a red '90 with super low miles. I keep bouncing back and forth between buying a nice NA or buying an ND. I had a '90 back in the day and it was a blast. Sold it to my parents and they loved it. Then we both had NBs. I went the FM2 route with mine and theirs is still stock'ish. I worry that I'd be frustrated with an NA and would throw a ton of money at it when at the end of the day an ND would do everything better. The issue with an ND is that I love to tinker. And 'round and 'round we go


I get what you are saying but for me it would have to be an NA if I ever got a Miata. I feel like they really nailed it in the first iteration. I'd want one on steel wheels in that smurf blue.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Whoa..

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2021-porsche-gt-build-slot/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-mercury-marauder-12/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A hopped up Crown Vic? It’s a bit on the nose, don’t you think?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

42K mile '84 Benz 500SEL:


















237 HP and 296 lb-ft of torque? Damn... My dad had an '84 380SE that I drove a good deal in the mid 90s, and that V8 was anemic AF, with something like 155 HP. Then again, the long wheelbase 500 also stickered for $52,310 in 1984 (over $130K today).


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Harv said:


> Whoa..
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2021-porsche-gt-build-slot/


It's for charity so good for whoever donated their slot.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> I went in at $24k last night but it sold today for $33,900.
> 
> I love the color combo but when you add in $1650 to BaT, I got a quote from Reliable trucking for $1700, and the odometer issue as well as an apparently "wrong" black interior that should have been grey just too rich for my blood at the moment. The search continues!


I hear you. It was all in jest, but I sure hope you get a 911 one day.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

smstiles said:


> There have been a few of them. Most recently a red '90 with super low miles. I keep bouncing back and forth between buying a nice NA or buying an ND. I had a '90 back in the day and it was a blast. Sold it to my parents and they loved it. Then we both had NBs. I went the FM2 route with mine and theirs is still stock'ish. I worry that I'd be frustrated with an NA and would throw a ton of money at it when at the end of the day an ND would do everything better. The issue with an ND is that I love to tinker. And 'round and 'round we go


I hear ya. I've got zero experience, but the ND is arguably the better car. NOTHING is like an NA though. It's one of those few cars they got "right" on launch day. It will always be that car. It is slower than an ND and not as comfortable as the ND and on and on. But they are quite magical - you already know that. But a bone stock, low mileage time capsule NA is a pretty cool thing.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Seabird said:


> A hopped up Crown Vic? It’s a bit on the nose, don’t you think?


These things are f**king rad.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

<Denis Leary>'Ludes man, ****IN' LUDES!</Denis Leary> I thought the Prelude only went through 2000, but BaT has a 2001 Honda Prelude manual with 67K miles; not the SH though:


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> These things are f**king rad.


Oh, yes they are. I’m just busting roman’s balls.


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

TJSwoboda said:


> 42K mile '84 Benz 500SEL:
> 
> 237 HP and 296 lb-ft of torque? Damn... My dad had an '84 380SE that I drove a good deal in the mid 90s, and that V8 was anemic AF, with something like 155 HP. Then again, the long wheelbase 500 also stickered for $52,310 in 1984 (over $130K today).


That is a damn fine example right there. The selling dealer is a member on Benzworld and has a shop specialized in restoring these cars. All cars that he offers are high quality, regardless of the mileage. The engine output figures from the BaT auction are wrong however (they are for the Euro model), the US '84 500SEL/SEC should be rated at 184HP/247lbft.


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

GolfTango said:


> He said it was an E36 M3.


https://youtu.be/INhiPYBZuOo

I stand corrected. It’s been a good 5 years since I’ve listened to his show.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I hear you. It was all in jest, but I sure hope you get a 911 one day.


Thanks man - it WILL happen.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

A "B" with drum brakes? If my kids were out of the house and I wasn't paying for college you can bet your ass I'd bet on this. It needs me. :heart:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1963-porsche-356b-32/


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

A T6 at that, but that car needs a LOT of work. I was lucky enough to get mine (SC) where the previous owner had a pro replace the bottom 4" or so of the whole chassis to fix the rust. I just need to get the door bottoms fixed or find some good ones...repaint it and we're set.

That T6 B will need a lot, but in these times it's not crazy to get a project if you can DIY the rust repair...maybe take the opportunity to make it an outlaw or something cool.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Yeah that 356 is a good restoration candidate but it'll need a bare metal job which isn't cheap. Unless you can do the work yourself you would probably be better of buying a good driver. On the plus side slate gray with red is a very attractive color combo. Really curious where this ends up. I know the car on BaT is a '63 Normal but I have a pic of the latest Hagerty price chart for my '63 Super which I'll post below. As you can see values have dropped a bit as of late.











On the drum brakes comment all B's had drum brakes, it was the C's that had four wheel discs. If you do end up with a drum brake car there is a bolt on disc brake kit for the front which works amazingly well minus the crappy pads. Interestingly I paid $800 for this kit 10 years ago and it appears to still be the same price http://www.allzim.com/store/356-parts/brakes/drum-to-disc-conversion-kits/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

KARMANN_20V said:


> That is a damn fine example right there. The selling dealer is a member on Benzworld and has a shop specialized in restoring these cars. All cars that he offers are high quality, regardless of the mileage. The engine output figures from the BaT auction are wrong however (they are for the Euro model), the US '84 500SEL/SEC should be rated at 184HP/247lbft.


Ah, thanks; those numbers seemed high.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

A torque steer special just hit BaT: A 16K mile 2000 Saab 9-3 Viggen:


















Yes, that appears to be a cassette player.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

This is back on the auction block after 3 years, $15k worth of upkeep, and a new dent in the back corner. Still love it.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-mercedes-benz-300td-14/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-ferrari-f355-challenge-2/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-09-27










Yes please!!!!!


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-ford-excursion-11/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$45k... was close on my $50k estimate.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

roman16v said:


> $45k... was close on my $50k estimate.


Looks like MSRP was around $51,570. It's barely depreciated at that mileage...


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-ferrari-f430-28/










A 430 with a $29k manual conversion. Rear bumper fitment looks off plus it has damage, stereo looks poorly installed, lots of wear on the seat bolsters, sticky buttons. Plus, who washes a car and takes BaT pictures without even drying the car off first? That is a huge red flag for me when the seller puts forth minimal work. This car has some stories I'm sure...


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-acura-nsx-7-2/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-09-28










This could be the biggest money NSX yet on BaT. Under 8,000 miles, red on black with manual. Gorgeous car, immaculate presentation... any guesses where the money ends at? I'll say $140k. Lot of money, but this is probably the best example out there...

Edit, I see an example with 4k hammered at $92k at the first part of the month and the Zanardi edition finished at $277k a few weeks ago so my estimate is a bit off...


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

roman16v said:


> Edit, I see an example with 4k hammered at $92k at the first part of the month and the Zanardi edition finished at $277k a few weeks ago so my estimate is a bit off...


Ah, you edited while I was grabbing the auction for the Zanardi Edition. Pretty crazy, but it's a 51 of 50 car run. Apparently Honda added this one to the build run. 

12K mile NSX Alex Zanardi Edition #51 of 51 - $277,000

_The car was gifted new by Honda to the current owner, AMA Superbike Champion Miguel Duhamel, after he won both the AMA Superbike and 600 Supersport races at the season-opening Daytona 200 event with a broken leg._


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

roman16v said:


> $45k... was close on my $50k estimate.


Bought by a dealer. I'm guessing it's going overseas.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Harv said:


> Someone paid $15,000 to pay their M6 'Vert in Yas Marina Blue.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-bmw-m6-2/


That’s beautiful. And the 6-speed is the premium choice. I like the vert because it makes it more of a fun weekend car for the family. But the coupes are nice, too. Good quality change paint jobs are never cheap. I’m afraid of the S65 motor. If I could stomach the risk and afford the cost I’d set aside funds for the eventual performance rebuild and upgrades.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

freedomgli said:


> That’s beautiful. And the 6-speed is the premium choice. I like the vert because it makes it more of a fun weekend car for the family. But the coupes are nice, too. Good quality change paint jobs are never cheap. I’m afraid of the S65 motor. If I could stomach the risk and afford the cost I’d set aside funds for the eventual performance rebuild and upgrades.


Are the S65 motors like the M96/M97, where the biggest issues would have revealed themselves (and addressed) in the first 5 years/50k miles of ownership, and therefore less of a risk for someone picking one up now? Or is it a ticking timebomb with no shelf life?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

51K mile E39 M5:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

On the luxury end of low mileage, today this also hit BaT: A 21K mile '87 420SEL:


----------



## 206Helios16v (Aug 14, 2020)

*Helios on EBay*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1989-Volkswagen-Jetta/284024001179?hash=item422126529b:g:Zt4AAOSwKTZfYpHb











cleaner than the one that sold for 20k on BAT couple months ago, and is in Cali not florida


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

5 hours left to go on this Corrado SLC S/C with 39k miles. Over $25k already.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-17/


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

*Cadillac's Audi RS6*

LT-1 and a 6 speed and very rare. Amazing what these Caddies bring

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2012-cadillac-cts-v-wagon-26/


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I coveted these bad when they came out.

*No Reserve: 1999 Subaru Impreza 2.5RS*
Current Bid: $4,000 Ends In: 7 days
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1999-subaru-impreza-2-5rs-6/










201k miles though? :thumbdown:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

Sporin said:


> I coveted these bad when they came out.
> 
> *No Reserve: 1999 Subaru Impreza 2.5RS*
> Current Bid: $4,000 Ends In: 7 days
> ...


Wanted one so bad circa 2007- couldn't afford a WRX and was juuusssttt short of being able to afford the 2.5RS. I'm all for 201k miles on a 20 year old car. That means it was driven instead of sitting. EJ rebuilds are relatively cheap, or just swap a EJ207 the car to make a LHD GC8 STI.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nealric said:


> Wanted one so bad circa 2007- couldn't afford a WRX and was juuusssttt short of being able to afford the 2.5RS. I'm all for 201k miles on a 20 year old car. That means it was driven instead of sitting. EJ rebuilds are relatively cheap, or just swap a EJ207 the car to make a LHD GC8 STI.


This would be a great car to drive and enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-ferrari-365-gt-4/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-09-30










This is right up there with the Mondial as far as quirky looking Ferraris are concerned... and being an original Verde Bahram color, wow.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-lexus-ls400-4/










$19,700 with a day to go. :what:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Best year of the 1st gen in a perfect Lexus color.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> Best year of the 1st gen in a perfect Lexus color.


They're absolutely _fantastic_ cars, but that color is not a draw for me in the slightest. It would be better served in white, black, or even that funky (in a bad way) light metallic blue. A deep rich metallic blue would be very nice, though.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

roman16v said:


> This is right up there with the Mondial as far as quirky looking Ferraris are concerned... and being an original Verde Bahram color, wow.


Don't forget the infamous Series II 330 which people at the time gave a politically incorrect nickname of "Chinese Eye."


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

This car is smoking a cigarette and drinking a warm beer in the back of the high school parking lot.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-oldsmobile-cutlass/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh look, a red Corvette!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1970-chevrolet-corvette-454-8/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Oh look, a red Corvette!


With a big block? Baby, you're much too fast. (Oh, yeah.)


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

This looks like this may go "cheap" (as far as 993 Turbos can go cheap): 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-turbo-41/










If I didn't have a rational wife to keep me from jumping off the cliff, I would be sorely tempted to liquidate the kid's college funds


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Nealric said:


> This looks like this may go "cheap" (as far as 993 Turbos can go cheap):
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-turbo-41/
> 
> ...


Do it. I'll get your kid a great scholarship to my school if you let me drive it. Sort of kidding. Actually fully kidding, but for real. Do it.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-acura-integra-gs-r-10/

Hmm.. looks like a clean GS-R. Lets seem how many miles.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Nealric said:


> This looks like this may go "cheap" (as far as 993 Turbos can go cheap):
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-porsche-911-turbo-41/
> 
> ...


Sold for $125k. Interesting read in the comments.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

SO TEMPTING

2006 BMW 330Ci Convertible ZHP 6 Speed @ 68k miles

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-bmw-330ci-zhp-6-speed-14/


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

That is clean M3 vert price range.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-acura-integra-gs-r-10/
> 
> Hmm.. looks like a clean GS-R. Lets seem how many miles.


After one day it's bidding at 20 grand; that's almost sticker price in 2000. Looks like this bad bay appreciated.

Also, not to condescend towards anyone, but just to do exactly that and try to justify it, it's not a Type R, though the GS-R was plenty nice. (we've had folks mistake them before)


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my... 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-audi-ur-quattro-16/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> A "B" with drum brakes? If my kids were out of the house and I wasn't paying for college you can bet your ass I'd bet on this. It needs me. :heart:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1963-porsche-356b-32/


Sold on 10/1/20 for $47,250. 

According to Hagerty's valuation tool, a '63B with the normal engine tops out at $113K and that's assuming it's a flawless restoration in perfect condition and even then that value is probably a bit optimistic. JMURiz, you're more up to date on T6 restoration costs than I am, how much do you think it'll cost to restore this thing? It's gotta be well over $60K meaning unless there's another Porsche bubble coming or the guy owns a shop, the buyer will quickly be under water on this thing.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2008 Porsche Cayenne GTS 6-speed, 78K miles. Bidding at almost $21K with three days left:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, I really dislike that interior. Looks like it will age like a fine 90's Pontiac.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


>


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Yeah, but like... Pontiac flavored Doritos


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Never knew how the interiors looked on those things. Not sure what they were thinking. The center dash section just looks like a stuck on afterthought, the steering wheel is horrendous and the grain texture on the dash is way too pronounced. The wheel chair accessible grab handles seem completely unecessary as well. If it weren't for the logo and the shift knob I really could believe that was an old Grand Prix or Aztec etc.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

It needs more buttons


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


>


Pumpkin spice interior?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Seabird said:


> Pumpkin spice interior?


I’m not really good with pop culture, was that the sixth Spice Girl ?


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

RVAE34 said:


> Wow, I really dislike that interior. Looks like it will age like a fine 90's Pontiac.


It's pretty damned ugly. Just because you can customize everything in a Porsche interior doesn't mean you should.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I’m not really good with pop culture, was that the sixth Spice Girl ?


That was Generic Spice - white, blond wearing leggings, Uggs, and North Face


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

robr2 said:


> That was Generic Spice - white, blond wearing leggings, Uggs, and North Face


I thought it was skinny jeans, over the calf boots, and puffy vest.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Seabird said:


> I thought it was skinny jeans, over the calf boots, and puffy vest.


There are many variants of Generic Spice found in the wild.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'Tis the season for pumpkin spiced interiors.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Oh my...
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1983-audi-ur-quattro-16/


Surprised it only got $22,500


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

RNM at $21k

a) Surprised BaT _let_ the seller set the reserve that high
b) Seller must've run out of money, he says he has over $30k invested and the motor is a...warmed over M52.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-bmw-m5-touring-tribute/


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

Don't understand how this E46 M3 is still on BaT. Shows 72k miles when it was last sold with 200k+ miles.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-m3-155/
http://usedfromus.com/bmw-ads/74423...-original-owner-aa-stage-15-supercharged.html


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Atl-Atl said:


> Surprised it only got $22,500


same

seller is a buddy of mine from college, really good guy. seems like its just the right amount of wear to enjoy it.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That color is gonna make that a $20,000 car, regardless of the other details. 

Sucks.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

ice, was this you? :laugh:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

I didn't read the whole comment section on BAT but the funky placement of the M3 badge on the trunk alone is an indication that this car may not what it claims to be.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

bzcat said:


> I didn't read the whole comment section on BAT but the funky placement of the M3 badge on the trunk alone is an indication that this car may not what it claims to be.


I'm shocked, SHOCKED! that BaT would allow an obvious odo rollback on their fine site :laugh:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

CostcoPizza said:


> ice, was this you? :laugh:


Nope


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> This is back on the auction block after 3 years, $15k worth of upkeep, and a new dent in the back corner. Still love it.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1987-mercedes-benz-300td-14/


I was shocked this thing only went for 16k. I was expecting 20-25 with all the work they did.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

My dream BMW wagon: a 535i M Sport with manual transmission in blue.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-bmw-535i-m-sport-10/


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

pawa_k2001 said:


> Don't understand how this E46 M3 is still on BaT. Shows 72k miles when it was last sold with 200k+ miles.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2002-bmw-m3-155/
> http://usedfromus.com/bmw-ads/74423...-original-owner-aa-stage-15-supercharged.html


Yeah, it should be fairly clear that some shadiness is going on here.

That being said, however, the seller seems to be genuine with his reactions to the current revelations. Seems like an honest guy.




> Hi all—this has been very upsetting, to say the least. However, I appreciate all of you for sharing the insight and advice you have shared.
> 
> I’ve been speaking with BaT. Their suggestion was to lower the reserve. However, I’d prefer to find tangible solutions to verify the integrity of the car OR quality of the car in its current standing.
> 
> ...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

ice4life said:


> I was shocked this thing only went for 16k. I was expecting 20-25 with all the work they did.


the market for all things 80s-90s mercedes is a lot softer than the equivalent bmw stuff. its a super rare (especially given the condition) last of the run for the us wagon, but im surprised it even made it to 16k honestly. thats a _very_ specific buyer :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My dream BMW wagon: a 535i M Sport with manual transmission in blue.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-bmw-535i-m-sport-10/



BaT might as well stand for BMW Auction Time.

That's a gorgeous example.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Yeah, it should be fairly clear that some shadiness is going on here.
> 
> That being said, however, the seller seems to be genuine with his reactions to the current revelations. Seems like an honest guy.


Anyone else notice one of the plastic rings in the passenger headlight assembly broke off?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Anyone else notice one of the plastic rings in the passenger headlight assembly broke off?


I had one of these wagons- the dome over the cornering light would melt off and fall into the assembly and there was no way to fix them without replacing the whole unit. It looked so bad.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

ice4life said:


> I had one of these wagons- the dome over the cornering light would melt off and fall into the assembly and there was no way to fix them without replacing the whole unit. It looked so bad.


Hahah, reminiscent of how SAAB's would often be seen with heat spots in the taillights bc the brake lights would melt the plastic.

Not sure what the underlying issue was, but it was/and still is fairly common to see on the 90's SAAB's


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^Would that be the same reason so many Volvo wagons of the 80's/90's had bused out reverse lights? Once those vehicles started to age I remember constantly seeing cars with one or both reverse light covers broken but only the clear lens, the red and orange lenses were just fine.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That 535 station wagon is nice.
But I didn't see anything about service/repair records.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

chucchinchilla said:


> ^Would that be the same reason so many Volvo wagons of the 80's/90's had bused out reverse lights? Once those vehicles started to age I remember constantly seeing cars with one or both reverse light covers broken but only the clear lens, the red and orange lenses were just fine.


Could be similar issues.

With the SAAB's, you'd see the red plastic turned a hue of pink in a very concentrated spot right where the actual bulb was.

I'm sure there's an explanation somewhere on SAAB Central and/or whatever the equivalent Volvo forum is.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Rambo Lambo time.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-lamborghini-lm002/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> ^Would that be the same reason so many Volvo wagons of the 80's/90's had bused out reverse lights? Once those vehicles started to age I remember constantly seeing cars with one or both reverse light covers broken but only the clear lens, the red and orange lenses were just fine.


I think the extra heat made them brittle over time until they finally disintegrated.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Disgruntled Ziemniak said:


> Could be similar issues.
> 
> With the SAAB's, you'd see the red plastic turned a hue of pink in a very concentrated spot right where the actual bulb was.
> 
> I'm sure there's an explanation somewhere on SAAB Central and/or whatever the equivalent Volvo forum is.


Maybe it was a "feature" not a "bug", to melt ice and snow?


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Seabird said:


> Maybe it was a "feature" not a "bug", to melt ice and snow?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> That 535 station wagon is nice.
> But I didn't see anything about service/repair records.


These things eat HPFPs for dinner. But iirc there is an extended warranty on them for like 100k miles.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> ^Would that be the same reason so many Volvo wagons of the 80's/90's had bused out reverse lights? Once those vehicles started to age I remember constantly seeing cars with one or both reverse light covers broken but only the clear lens, the red and orange lenses were just fine.


Actually now that I think about it could it have been from reverse fog lights being left on constantly? I remember thinking for a while that every Volvo had defective brake lights.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> That 535 station wagon is nice.
> But I didn't see anything about service/repair records.


Why would you need to see any service record on a N54? It's not like they are known to react badly with deferred maintenance... 

:laugh:

But seriously... there are some service records towards the end of the photos. Very recent HPFP replacement.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


> Rambo Lambo time.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-lamborghini-lm002/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

48K mile E39 M5:


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Man, this price really was mega for a 14K miles 91 BRG Miata - - $30,000!

Seller purchased this in May for $22K and then cleaned it up and performed some updates before deciding that he had purchased too many cars. Bear in mind, he just sold his red 91 for $22K earlier in the week.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks like BaT launched some new tech in their model pages. You can now search by year, price, and date.

https://bringatrailer.com/2020/10/08/new-model-page-search-and-filters/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


> Looks like BaT launched some new tech in their model pages. You can now search by year, price, and date.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/2020/10/08/new-model-page-search-and-filters/


This is definitely good news, though I can't say I mind getting a few extra notifications outside of what I'm really looking for (i.e., all Saabs rather than just a 9000 Turbo manual).


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

23K mile Dinan E39 M5:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Kickass. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-sunbeam-tiger-race-car/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


> Kickass. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-sunbeam-tiger-race-car/


Damn... Also, a two week auction? First time I've seen that on BaT.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> Damn... Also, a two week auction? First time I've seen that on BaT.



Premium listings have extended duration. The 1913 Silver Ghost we sold ($650K) was a 14-day sale which felt a little too long - but the Bentley Continental Flying Spur I have up there now is running for 10 days which is a little better. Gives people room to breathe and dive in a little deeper to high-value cars.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

TJSwoboda said:


> Damn... Also, a two week auction? First time I've seen that on BaT.


The highest I've seen is 21, which was the No Reserve Gullwing. Most premium stuff is between 10-14 days. It makes sense give some of the values. If you are dropping 500k on a car, you probably need time to move funds. And the big thing is inspections. A $500,000 purchase is worth a $800 plane ticket to fly an expert out to inspect the car. That's tough to do in 7 days.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

A white Challenge Stradale! 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-ferrari-360-challenge-stradale-9/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-10-10










Can't imagine how much that paint job cost or what it did to the long term value of an already collectible car. Still, it looks amazing in white! Wonder what this will hammer at?


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

What?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-audi-a4-9/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-10-12


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

roman16v said:


> What?


Business in the front, party in the back?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Business in the front, party in the back?


Not gonna lie I like it more than I should. One hour left and it's just over $10k.


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

Harv said:


> Kickass. https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-sunbeam-tiger-race-car/


The comments section on this are odd - someone states Tigers were never competitive race cars. But the Hollywood Sports Car prepped Tiger finished 3rd overall on the B Prod SCCA Pacific division in '65. It was crazy modified, but I don't think any more drastically than the GT350's or Corvettes it raced against. They changed the rules for B Prod the next season and some of those changes made the Tiger less appealing as a race car (I am not sure what the specific changes were).

Here's the Hollywood Sport Car Tiger:






https://www.classictiger.com/mudge/glimpes/car4.htm










I grew up with one of these (a Mk1a). My dad used to brag about that Doane Spencer car all the time about how it was faster than a GT350 or a Corvette (not in stock form of course), but he liked to bend the truth. A lot of street Tigers have been, ahem, upgraded.

He still owns his, bought new in Hawaii while he was in the Coast Guard station there. I have hard copies of like every STOA newsletter he used to get all through the 60's and 70's...


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Not gonna lie I like it more than I should. One hour left and it's just over $10k.


Sheesh, maybe I should have done that with my 75k mile B5 that had the rear window frame and trunk smashed by a tree. If I had the skills I’d have madd a crew cab out if it.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

roman16v said:


> What?
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-audi-a4-9/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-10-12


Ha! Right my former backyard, too.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

~74K mile Euro/Japanese spec E34 M5


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Good lord.


----------



## RicN (Mar 10, 2013)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-acura-nsx-9/

This nsx went from 68k at 8 am to 110k at 11am. Damn


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Jesus. That's one hell of a price jump. Absolutely love the NSX.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

RicN said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-acura-nsx-9/
> 
> This nsx went from 68k at 8 am to 110k at 11am. Damn


Jeez! I wonder what it would have sold for if it was red.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

27K mile, S54 powered 2002 Clownshoe:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1990 Prelude Si, four wheel steering, manual, bitchin' stereo equalizer, 111K miles:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TJSwoboda said:


> 1990 Prelude Si, four wheel steering, manual, bitchin' stereo equalizer, 111K miles:


Hellllllloooo


This car is really cool, and it even had manual side bolsters and a manual memory seat (there is a notch latch for memory). Not to mention the cool mechanical element to the 4WS. I am curious about the seatbelts because it says there is an open recall, and it has the original emergency stickers on the console. I thought these had the power belts- maybe these were retrofitted at some point.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

ice4life said:


> Hellllllloooo
> 
> 
> This car is really cool, and it even had manual side bolsters and a manual memory seat (there is a notch latch for memory). Not to mention the cool mechanical element to the 4WS. I am curious about the seatbelts because it says there is an open recall, and it has the original emergency stickers on the console. I thought these had the power belts- maybe these were retrofitted at some point.


That Prelude is seriously cool and a nice trip down memory lane. Amazing how well the interior has held up. Love that equalizer.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I was a poor kid who went to high school with a bunch of rich (to me) kids. There were a couple of these in our student parking lot and I was so jealous.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

I shook hands to buy a non SI, non 4WS one from a buddy in high school for $150 but my parents shot it down 

I’ve had some BRZO (CL) and FBM searches set up for these. Flip up headlight ludes are getting tough to find, especially in the northeast. Not even rusty or hooptied ones, they just aren’t available. I’m tempted to get in the auction, but that very busy engine bay and the 4WS seem like maybe above the level of maintenance effort I want to put into a long term project.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

~59K mile '89 Benz 420SEL:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

I noticed this.. Looks like BaT cut a deal with Carfax to provide free reports on all their listings now. 

https://bringatrailer.com/carfax/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2000-honda-s2000-77/










Ultimate spec for me... AP1 white with red interior.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-corrado-1-8-18/










A G60 in white? These have to be super rare...


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I was so close to getting a white g60 as my first car 19 years ago, but last minute my Mom gave it a hard no, but also she had found me an e30 325 her friend was selling to soften the blow.
Saving me a few thousand dollars in maintenance in high school, she has inadvertently cost me 10s of thousands since.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-volkswagen-corrado-1-8-18/
> 
> A G60 in white? These have to be super rare...


Rare or not, it looks like a teenager owned it and tried to "fix it up". Would not buy. Cheap paint job with over spray on seals/fasteners. Lower front grill is painted and is missing a tow hook flap. Sunroof seal is coming off. Dash is cracked and obviously had something screwed to it on the passenger side (same with both knee bars). No floor mats with a hole in the driver side floor vinyl. Cheap head unit (which would 100% worry me since almost all of these were Aktiv cars and had wiring that didn't allow for aftermarket head units without some significant work). Rear beam looks like hell. Missing an A/C hose. And why does it have a Storm badge on it? We never got Storms over here and they were all 8v 1995 cars. And none of them were white.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Stromaluski said:


> Rare or not, it looks like a teenager owned it and tried to "fix it up". Would not buy. Cheap paint job with over spray on seals/fasteners. Lower front grill is painted and is missing a tow hook flap. Sunroof seal is coming off. Dash is cracked and obviously had something screwed to it on the passenger side (same with both knee bars). No floor mats with a hole in the driver side floor vinyl. Cheap head unit (which would 100% worry me since almost all of these were Aktiv cars and had wiring that didn't allow for aftermarket head units without some significant work). Rear beam looks like hell. Missing an A/C hose. And why does it have a Storm badge on it? We never got Storms over here and they were all 8v 1995 cars. And none of them were white.


Reading through the comments, the seller mentions that none of the A/C components are present. Those are expensive items to find.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

BaT is now offering free Carfax reports. I'm thinking this was to even the playing field with Doug.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

What's the prediction on the Si manual 4ws Prelude final price?
That is an extremely rare car now.
I say 14k.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

kiznarsh said:


> BaT is now offering free Carfax reports. I'm thinking this was to even the playing field with Doug.


Competition :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> That Prelude is seriously cool and a nice trip down memory lane. Amazing how well the interior has held up. Love that equalizer.


Yeah, I could drive that Prelude for a loooong time. What great cars those were. White (the traditional Japanese racing color with red rocker stripes) or yellow (because it just works with the lines) would be ideal for me, but yeah, I could "settle" for red. 

The "hnnnnnnggg" is strong with this one.


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

ice4life said:


> Hellllllloooo
> 
> 
> This car is really cool, and it even had manual side bolsters and a manual memory seat (there is a notch latch for memory). Not to mention the cool mechanical element to the 4WS. I am curious about the seatbelts because it says there is an open recall, and it has the original emergency stickers on the console. I thought these had the power belts- maybe these were retrofitted at some point.


Agreed. If the miles were a bit lower and some of those issues as noted in the listing and comments weren’t present i’d be in for a bid.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

E39 M5 Clone










I don't need three cars. I don't need three cars. I don't need three cars. I DON'T NEED THREE CARS.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

That right there is the stuff dreams are made of. You definitely need 3 cars, so do I.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I don't need three cars. I don't need three cars. I don't need three cars. I DON'T NEED THREE CARS.


Yes, you do.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> E39 M5 Clone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this car a couple of weeks ago. I thought the M badge were lame... little did I know it was the real deal :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Holy crap! 39 miles! Built by Karmann.

39-Mile 1985 Volkswagen Cabriolet Wolfsburg Edition

bringatrailer.com/1985-volkswagen-cabriolet-9/


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Holy crap! 39 miles! Built by Karmann.
> 
> 39-Mile 1985 Volkswagen Cabriolet Wolfsburg Edition
> 
> bringatrailer.com/1985-volkswagen-cabriolet-9/


That’s a great car, but all Cabriolets were built by Karmann. They were better set up for lower production numbers, so they built Sciroccos and if I remember correctly, Corrados too. 

In the air cooled days they built all Karmann Ghias (duh) and convertible Beetles.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Holy crap! 39 miles! Built by Karmann.
> 
> 39-Mile 1985 Volkswagen Cabriolet Wolfsburg Edition
> 
> bringatrailer.com/1985-volkswagen-cabriolet-9/


Driven about 6000 feet per year.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Driven about 6000 feet per year.


About four 1/4 miles per year.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Wasn't there a plastic filler piece between the bumper and body?

I don't think it was just an open space.

Edit: based on other pictures from google it looks wide open. shrug


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Yes, you do.


Yea there’s like, seven days in the week.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Pretty early shark with period mods.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-bmw-633csi-3/


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> E39 M5 Clone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am normally anti roof rail on wagons. But it looks off on the e39.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

That W126 is GORGEOUS. The color and quality make me forgive it for not being a 560. I still really, really, really want to add a W126 to my stable some day.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Yuppie Scum said:


> I shook hands to buy a non SI, non 4WS one from a buddy in high school for $150 but my parents shot it down
> 
> I’ve had some BRZO (CL) and FBM searches set up for these. Flip up headlight ludes are getting tough to find, especially in the northeast. Not even rusty or hooptied ones, they just aren’t available. I’m tempted to get in the auction, but that very busy engine bay and the 4WS seem like maybe above the level of maintenance effort I want to put into a long term project.


If I remember correctly you can disable the rear steering. I'm thinking back 25 years or more, so don't quote me on that. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

geofftii2002 said:


> That W126 is GORGEOUS. The color and quality make me forgive it for not being a 560. I still really, really, really want to add a W126 to my stable some day.


Agreed with everything you said. That's a great looking car. Shoulda picked up a decent W126 when they were dirt cheap.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Yuppie Scum said:


> I’ve had some BRZO (CL) and FBM searches set up for these.


RIP BRZO. It stopped working last week and no sign that it will be repaired any time soon. Too bad as I liked it better than others like auto tempest.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> RIP BRZO. It stopped working last week and no sign that it will be repaired any time soon.


Actually, there is a disclaimer on their site stating that they are aware of the issues people are experiencing, due to technical issues on their back end. They are working with CL to fix those issues, but no ETA for the fix is given. Either way, it doesn't appear to be dead for good...which is good! :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Supercharged 1976 Mercury Comet.

You don't see those too often.










I can almost feel that fabric. Soft and slipery. Just never make a hard turn, your butt will be sliding all over the place. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Supercharged 1976 Mercury Comet.
> 
> You don't see those too often.
> 
> ...


Didn't skip leg day! Needs some work on the arms though.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

I love crazy stuff like this.. :laugh:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-ford-ghia-vivace-concept-car/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Harv said:


> I love crazy stuff like this.. :laugh:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-ford-ghia-vivace-concept-car/


So someone at Ford said; "what would happen if we made a rubber Taurus, plugged up all the holes and pressurized it too much"?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Supercharged 1976 Mercury Comet.
> 
> You don't see those too often.
> 
> ...


That thing is effin rad. Needs a manuel though.




spockcat said:


> Didn't skip leg day! Needs some work on the arms though.


Uh yeah, its a drag car, slicks and skinnies


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Atl-Atl said:


> Uh yeah, its a drag car, slicks and skinnies


Not like these were ever famous for going around corners.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

E30 M3 track car with an astonishing *3,500 track miles* 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-110/


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> RIP BRZO. It stopped working last week and no sign that it will be repaired any time soon. Too bad as I liked it better than others like auto tempest.


I love BRZO, but so much of the private owner listings have moved from Craigslist to Facebook Marketplace since the $5 listing fee. Would be nice to delete Facebook but I have had vastly better experiences selling items (including cars) and buying on FB marketplace than their competitors lately.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

StressStrain said:


> E30 M3 track car with an astonishing *3,500 track miles*
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-110/


Link fixed. You are welcome.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

oidoglr said:


> I love BRZO, but so much of the private owner listings have moved from Craigslist to Facebook Marketplace since the $5 listing fee. Would be nice to delete Facebook but I have had vastly better experiences selling items (including cars) and buying on FB marketplace than their competitors lately.


Exact opposite here. The morons and sketch balls seem to have flocked to Facebook. I'm back on eBay. Worth the fees.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

oidoglr said:


> I love BRZO, but so much of the private owner listings have moved from Craigslist to Facebook Marketplace since the $5 listing fee. Would be nice to delete Facebook but I have had vastly better experiences selling items (including cars) and buying on FB marketplace than their competitors lately.


It's too bad that searching on FB marketplace absolutely blows.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> *That W126 is GORGEOUS.* The color and quality make me forgive it for not being a 560. I still really, really, really want to add a W126 to my stable some day.


x2

that color is incredible.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Never get tired of dat a$$

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-porsche-928-gts-20/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Holy crap! 39 miles! Built by Karmann.
> 
> 39-Mile 1985 Volkswagen Cabriolet Wolfsburg Edition
> 
> bringatrailer.com/1985-volkswagen-cabriolet-9/


Sold for $70k


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

$70k for the Rabbit Cabriolet.

wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

masa8888 said:


> Sold for $70k


That was fun to watch.opcorn:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

StressStrain said:


> E30 M3 track car with an astonishing *3,500 track miles*
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-110/


I know that track cars are worth a lot less, but that looks like a steal for the buyer :thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> That was fun to watch.opcorn:


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

s4buckeye said:


> $70k for the Rabbit Cabriolet.
> 
> wow
> 
> ...


That's a baffling result to me. Someone must have had some really good memories in one of those.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Creampuff E30 M3's go all day long for almost six digits, then an actual cool car comes along and only fetches $30,000.

BaT is so stupid sometimes.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Nealric said:


> That's a baffling result to me. Someone must have had some really good memories in one of those.


wait for it to pop back up on BaT in another year :laugh: 



Cabin Pics said:


> Creampuff E30 M3's go all day long for almost six digits, then an actual cool car comes along and only fetches $30,000.
> 
> BaT is so stupid sometimes.


much less collectible to the cars-as-blue-chips crowd, id guess


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> wait for it to pop back up on BaT in another year :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> much less collectible to the cars-as-blue-chips crowd, id guess


That's just it- I feel like a decent segment of the classic car market has been taken over by speculators rather than car enthusiasts. I suppose that's always been the case to a degree, but it seems to be running particularly rampant on BAT, which used to be much more enthusiast centered than the traditional auction sites. 

It is nice that the track rat cars seem to be staying more affordable. Nice to be able to use an E30 M3 as intended without breaking the bank :thumbup:


----------



## s4buckeye (Feb 1, 2009)

You can be a collector and speculator at
the same time. That said, I agree that BaT it a bit out of hand.

That 39 mile Cabriolet is likely without equal in the world as far as mileage and condition. Since that is the case, a speculator that likes the car would be wise to buy it because in 25 years it could be worth five times that much or more. It has no equal and the 10 people in the world that desire that car like no others will kill each other to get it.

When I was a kid, the good looking girls with money drove those. Movies from the time bear this out:

“Can’t Buy Me Love”

http://www.mkhammertime.com/blog/20...that-you-would-totally-wear-tomorrow-dont-lie

“Boys in the Hood”

https://www.imcdb.org/v304642.html


To each his own. Great car though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

s4buckeye said:


> You can be a collector and speculator at
> the same time. That said, I agree that BaT it a bit out of hand.
> 
> That 39 mile Cabriolet is likely without equal in the world as far as mileage and condition. Since that is the case, a speculator that likes the car would be wise to buy it because in 25 years it could be worth five times that much or more. It has no equal and the 10 people in the world that desire that car like no others will kill each other to get it.
> ...


$70k for that Cabriolet!      :what:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> Creampuff E30 M3's go all day long for almost six digits, then an actual cool car comes along and only fetches $30,000.
> 
> BaT is so stupid sometimes.


This is the best deal I have seen on an e30 m3 in 5 years. If I hadn't bought mine I'd have gladly paid that, but, cages are not sweet if you want a car on the street, and it is a big undertaking to remove one. Definitely knocks a lot of people out of the market. I'd love to track mine on the regular, but I, like most people, just don't have the time for that. I just want it to take my wife out for dinner in style and to win cars and covfefe every once in a while.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

I would have thought this would have gone for much more ...


1993 Porsche 911 Carrera 2 Targa

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-porsche-911-carrera-targa-2/


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

PainKiller said:


> I would have thought this would have gone for much more ...
> 
> 
> 1993 Porsche 911 Carrera 2 Targa
> ...


Tiptronic. Ew. I wonder how hard and expensive a swap would be?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

x(why)z said:


> Tiptronic. Ew. I wonder how hard and expensive a swap would be?


lol, I didnt even catch that. Since it was sold last year I didnt really read into it


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

How about this instead:

4,800-Mile 1992 Porsche 911 Carrera Cup USA

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-porsche-carrera-cup-usa/


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Nealric said:


> That's just it- I feel like a decent segment of the classic car market has been taken over by speculators rather than car enthusiasts. I suppose that's always been the case to a degree, but it seems to be running particularly rampant on BAT, which used to be much more enthusiast centered than the traditional auction sites.
> 
> It is nice that the track rat cars seem to be staying more affordable. Nice to be able to use an E30 M3 as intended without breaking the bank :thumbup:


Careful, freedomgli is about to enter and let you know that no such thing exists. This is all rational and accurately priced _because markets_. 



x(why)z said:


> Tiptronic. Ew. I wonder how hard and expensive a swap would be?


No idea, let's go with $15k. :laugh:


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

CostcoPizza said:


> Careful, freedomgli is about to enter and let you know that no such thing exists. This is all rational and accurately priced because markets.


 I'm glad I'm not the only one


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Pretty color, too bad it isn't a manual.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1998-ferrari-f355-8/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

PainKiller said:


> How about this instead:
> 
> 4,800-Mile 1992 Porsche 911 Carrera Cup USA
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-porsche-carrera-cup-usa/


Sold for a mere $320,000


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think this was one of the best looking Targas I've seen.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-porsche-991-2-targa-4/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> Careful, freedomgli is about to enter and let you know that no such thing exists. This is all rational and accurately priced _because markets_.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, let's go with $15k. :laugh:


There is no singular classic car market per se. Unless you believe that it is simply the amalgamation of many individual marketplaces around the world, each with their own peculiarities. Each individual auction result is just that. Which is why experts always give a range of estimated values beforehand but they recognize that anything is possible until the hammer drops and the funds exchanged for goods and services.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> Pretty early shark with period mods.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-bmw-633csi-3/


Good God!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

TJSwoboda said:


> Good God!


Yeah, I'd own that!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2008 Cayenne GTS 6-speed, aftermarket Android navigation head unit, 70K miles:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Same year and color as mine, but with navigation and 12K fewer miles than mine had when I got rid of it over 8 1/2 years ago, BaT has a 2003 BMW 540 6-speed, 81K miles. Get your M5 Lite right here:


















...Honestly though, it's already up to $8500 after only one day. I got only nine grand for mine on trade at the beginning of 2012, with 93K miles. Despite what I wrote above, I'd have to pass on this unless I had too much money and wanted to build a collection.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I had no idea they even offered this with a manual. That is pretty awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I think this was one of the best looking Targas I've seen.
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-porsche-991-2-targa-4/


I was never a big Twrga fan, but late ones look great! I think the proportion changes really help the look, as does that curve in the removable roof panel.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> I was never a big Twrga fan, but late ones look great! I think the proportion changes really help the look, as does that curve in the removable roof panel.


Technically, they should be calling this a convertible or maybe a mechanical Targa. It isn't a manually removed roof like a Targa used to be.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Technically, they should be calling this a convertible or maybe a mechanical Targa. It isn't a manually removed roof like a Targa used to be.


So many things to break just to remove a tiny cloth T Top.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Technically, they should be calling this a convertible or maybe a mechanical Targa. It isn't a manually removed roof like a Targa used to be.


Oh, I know. 

How about Tagamoton? Roboroof? Cyberoof? PARR (Porsche Automated Roof Removal)?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Yessssss https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-explorer-xlt-4x4-jurassic-park-replica/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Not the most desireable Corvette, but with only 6 miles, let's see if this car fetches more money than the 38 miles VW Cabriolet.

6-Mile 1979 Chevrolet Corvette L82


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Not the most desireable Corvette, but with only 6 miles, let's see if this car fetches more money than the 38 miles VW Cabriolet.
> 
> 6-Mile 1979 Chevrolet Corvette L82





> 225 horsepower and 260 lb-ft of torque when new


My EV has almost that much HP and has more torks. And is .1 slower to 60 mph than the Bolt. :laugh: No wonder why this never was driven.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Harv said:


> Yessssss https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-explorer-xlt-4x4-jurassic-park-replica/


Is this the one featured in Car & Driver last year? There was a story about a tiny mid-west outfit that does painstaking movie vehicle recreations.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Another clean M3. I sure wish I had bought one some 25 years ago like I almost did. :banghead::laugh:

18k-Mile 1991 BMW M3


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

HI SPEED said:


> So many things to break just to remove a tiny cloth T Top.


Yup. The 997 Targa was much more practical and less to break, even though not technically a "real" targa. 991 Targa is NOT worth the premium over a coupe.


LT1M21Stingray said:


> Another clean M3. I sure wish I had bought one some 25 years ago like I almost did. :banghead::laugh:
> 
> 18k-Mile 1991 BMW M3


Good to know there are so damn many still.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The last of the good 7 Series, a long wheelbase sport package: It's a 2001 740iL Sport, 84K miles, no reserve:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> The last of the good 7 Series, a long wheelbase sport package: It's a 2001 740iL Sport, 84K miles, no reserve:


IIRC the Sport package on the swb and lwb versions were different. Most enthusiasts want the swb version. I like both. Visually, the swb has better proportions, but the lwb has all that awesome rear leg room.


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Not the most desireable Corvette, but with only 6 miles, let's see if this car fetches more money than the 38 miles VW Cabriolet.


One day to go and at $41k. I doubt it gets to the the VW $70K.

I've seen this car and it's the perfect car for the Vette collector who has the money and wants one from every year. Since it's one of the slowest, worst of the entire Corvette line, might as well have the most showroom pristine condition one from '79.

On that topic, my brother's boss owns a construction company and _had_ a warehouse full of every year Vette from '53 until about 2005 until his divorce papers came and the wife hired a PI to follow him. She never knew that warehouse existed, so the man sold 2/3 of the collection for cheap and hid the rest in another location by the time the divorce was final. My brothers drove many of them from A to the new point B, at 3AM in the middle of nowhere southern MD.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Harv said:


> Yessssss https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-explorer-xlt-4x4-jurassic-park-replica/


No clear roof, no care.  Should have had the case for the night vision googles, a display screen, and Ian Malcom's cup of water. 

Wish the movie had followed the book. In the book, they were Land Cruisers...


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-toyota-4runner-18/

Pretty clean for being almost 20 years old with 142k on it.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-mitsubishi-expo-lrv-sport/










Pretty sure a 4G63 swap is pretty much a direct bolt in on these cars. This would be the ultimate sleeper.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

roman16v said:


> No clear roof, no care.  Should have had the case for the night vision googles, a display screen, and Ian Malcom's cup of water.
> 
> Wish the movie had followed the book. In the book, they were Land Cruisers...


It sounds kind of funny but I think when I watched the race between the YJ and the T-Rex is when I started loving Jeeps.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-mitsubishi-expo-lrv-sport/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always loved the styling of these. When I was a young man, my next door neighbors had one briefly. Although it may have been the longer wheelbase version. I wish more cars had sliding doors. I know many people only saw them as disposable station wagons for cheapskates with bad credit scores. Which makes this survivor all the more impressive. A 4G63 swap would be hilarious.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

roman16v said:


> No clear roof, no care.  Should have had the case for the night vision googles, a display screen, and Ian Malcom's cup of water.
> 
> Wish the movie had followed the book. In the book, they were Land Cruisers...


The clear roof really makes it, for the movie clones... otherwise what have you got but a Cash for Clunkers escapee with a wrap?

Land Cruisers are entirely more on-theme for the location of course.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-mitsubishi-expo-lrv-sport/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, pretty sure my godmother is still rocking her ‘93 Plymouth Colt Vista that she bought new. A few years ago it was in the shop for weeks - can’t remember what for - because the parts it needed were hard to find.

I think you’re right in that a 4G63 is a direct bolt in, they came with the NA 4G64 2.4L in the states, and I believe there was a 4G63 variant abroad.

Sporin, you’d appreciate this - she bought the car new from Hartford Motors up in your neck of the woods while they were living up there, but then they moved to California in ‘95 so it escaped the fate that most of its siblings have up north. When I was out there a few years ago, it still had the Hartford Motors sticker on it.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

roman16v said:


> Wish the movie had followed the book. In the book, there was a plot...


Fixed.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Stevo12 said:


> LOL, pretty sure my godmother is still rocking her ‘93 Plymouth Colt Vista that she bought new. A few years ago it was in the shop for weeks - can’t remember what for - because the parts it needed were hard to find.
> 
> I think you’re right in that a 4G63 is a direct bolt in, they came with the NA 4G64 2.4L in the states, and I believe there was a 4G63 variant abroad.
> 
> Sporin, you’d appreciate this - she bought the car new from Hartford Motors up in your neck of the woods while they were living up there, but then they moved to California in ‘95 so it escaped the fate that most of its siblings have up north. When I was out there a few years ago, it still had the Hartford Motors sticker on it.


I think there was an AWD version in Canada if I remember my childhood correctly. Eagle Summit AWD. Perhaps it was available down here, too. 

I had a friend when I was in my 20s who was from Lebanon and worked for years as a rally mechanic in the Middle East. One of the best guys I've ever know, and easily the best driver. He had an AWD 5-speed version and would whip that thing harder than I ever imagined possible. IT was absolutely staggering what he could make that ****b*x do on gravel. Great little car. I'd love to have one for some reason.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Harv said:


> Yessssss https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-ford-explorer-xlt-4x4-jurassic-park-replica/


Minus the Rhino brush guard, this Explorer is very easy to replicate yourself. Just go to this website...

http://www.jpmotorpool.com/reference/explorer/explorer_guide.html

...download the _free_ Jurassic Park livery file when you can have a vinyl wrap shop print up, wrap the car yourself, paint some of the trim/wheels yellow, add the tires, add brush guard and you're done. Thing is, it would be best to start with an Explorer Eddie Bauer as it has leather seats like in the movie. The clear roof is cool, but is supposedly a nightmare to replicate and especially to keep water tight.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E30 325 convertible, manual, 87K miles, arrest me red, no reserve:


















It's an '87, first year for a big power upgrade (my dad's two door non-vert was an '86).


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

chucchinchilla said:


> Minus the Rhino brush guard, this Explorer is very easy to replicate yourself. Just go to this website...
> 
> http://www.jpmotorpool.com/reference/explorer/explorer_guide.html
> 
> ...download the _free_ Jurassic Park livery file when you can have a vinyl wrap shop print up, wrap the car yourself, paint some of the trim/wheels yellow, add the tires, add brush guard and you're done. Thing is, it would be best to start with an Explorer Eddie Bauer as it has leather seats like in the movie. The clear roof is cool, but is supposedly a nightmare to replicate and especially to keep water tight.


Once you've committed to the bubble top, I think you're deeply into the "this is a show car only" territory, which for most cases negates the water-tight requirement.

A must-read about the Jurassic Explorer

Also, that white '79 Vette is exactly the spec my Grandma had when I was growing up. Had a lot of fun memories going for rides as a little guy in that car.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

oidoglr said:


> A must-read about the Jurassic Explorer


Link no work.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

oidoglr said:


> A must-read about the Jurassic Explorer





TequilaMockingbird said:


> Link no work.


I hate shortened URLs. Usually because someone is hiding something


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Egz said:


> I hate shortened URLs. Usually because someone is hiding something


Never click on a shortened URL.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Never click on a shortened URL.


It's okay, I'm using McAfee®


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> It's okay, I'm using McAfee®


shorturl.at/gAJ18


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> shorturl.at/gAJ18












... I'm not clicking that


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> ... I'm not clicking that


You're missing out...


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Another clean M3. I sure wish I had bought one some 25 years ago like I almost did. :banghead::laugh:
> 
> 18k-Mile 1991 BMW M3


The politics on BaT are crazy. This car use to belong to my good friend, who had the car on BaT last year and didn't meet reserve, mostly because he had gotten into a pissing match with EAGBMW prior to the auction, and then EAG proceeded to crap all over his auction without BaT doing anything about it despite being asked several times, presumably because EAG has a relationship with them. Anyway, he sells the car privately to the man who just sold it on BaT for a lot less. This time, EAG has nothing negative to say, and the car gets $104k...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Dandbest said:


> The politics on BaT are crazy. This car use to belong to my good friend, who had the car on BaT last year and didn't meet reserve, mostly because he had gotten into a pissing match with EAGBMW prior to the auction, and then EAG proceeded to crap all over his auction without BaT doing anything about it despite being asked several times, presumably because EAG has a relationship with them. Anyway, he sells the car privately to the man who just sold it on BaT for a lot less. This time, EAG has nothing negative to say, and the car gets $104k...


Yeah, the peanut gallery is really annoying in my opinion. It is turning into more of a discussion forum than an auction site.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Yeah, the peanut gallery is really annoying in my opinion. It is turning into more of a discussion forum than an auction site.


problem is, BaT won't do anything about it when someone is intentionally crapping on someone's auction. BaT is a joke anyway, with very thin skin. I bought my S2000 from them but because I've been vocal about some of their policies, they won't let me sell it there. :laugh:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Dandbest said:


> problem is, BaT won't do anything about it when someone is intentionally crapping on someone's auction. BaT is a joke anyway, with very thin skin. I bought my S2000 from them but because I've been vocal about some of their policies, they won't let me sell it there. :laugh:


Oh, damn. :laugh:

My S2000 is originally from BaT. I've also posted a couple snarky anti-BaT comments when they've done wrong. We'll see if I can list it when the time comes.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Dandbest said:


> The politics on BaT are crazy. This car use to belong to my good friend, who had the car on BaT last year and didn't meet reserve, mostly because he had gotten into a pissing match with EAGBMW prior to the auction, and then EAG proceeded to crap all over his auction without BaT doing anything about it despite being asked several times, presumably because EAG has a relationship with them. Anyway, he sells the car privately to the man who just sold it on BaT for a lot less. This time, EAG has nothing negative to say, and the car gets $104k...


EAG once tried to backdoor a friend of mine after he had already wired funds and arranged shipping for an E46 M convertible. Told the seller to back out, you left $ on the table, etc. They're bastards. Funny thing was that my buddy decided to sell the car 6 months later and EAG offered asking price immediately. Then it took them almost a year to get rid of it :laugh:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Dandbest said:


> The politics on BaT are crazy. This car use to belong to my good friend, who had the car on BaT last year and didn't meet reserve, mostly because he had gotten into a pissing match with EAGBMW prior to the auction, and then EAG proceeded to crap all over his auction without BaT doing anything about it despite being asked several times, presumably because EAG has a relationship with them. Anyway, he sells the car privately to the man who just sold it on BaT for a lot less. This time, EAG has nothing negative to say, and the car gets $104k...


I think that speaks more negatively on EAG than BaT, but for sure BaT needs to be better at pushing back outside influence. EAG is known for trying to corner the used BMW market, and keeping prices inflated for their own benefit. I have to think that with all the new auction sites popping up, where mint examples of BMW's come up regularly, EAG's influence will begin to diminish.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

MAC said:


> EAG once tried to backdoor a friend of mine after he had already wired funds and arranged shipping for an E46 M convertible. Told the seller to back out, you left $ on the table, etc. They're bastards. Funny thing was that my buddy decided to sell the car 6 months later and EAG offered asking price immediately. Then it took them almost a year to get rid of it :laugh:


Never been a fan of EAG. Their entire business model seems to be built around collecting monopoly rents.


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

CostcoPizza said:


> Oh, damn. :laugh:
> 
> My S2000 is originally from BaT. I've also posted a couple snarky anti-BaT comments when they've done wrong. We'll see if I can list it when the time comes.


It was a moment of weakness on my part, as I really like my S2000, but seeing the stupid numbers they go for these days is tempting, and I really want a new M2


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Holy grail E36. One of 6 made. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-bmw-alpina-b8/


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Harv said:


> Holy grail E36. One of 6 made.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-bmw-alpina-b8/


That's hot.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

MAC said:


> EAG once tried to backdoor a friend of mine after he had already wired funds and arranged shipping for an E46 M convertible. Told the seller to back out, you left $ on the table, etc. They're bastards. Funny thing was that my buddy decided to sell the car 6 months later and EAG offered asking price immediately. Then it took them almost a year to get rid of it :laugh:


I don't see the point of this at all. E46 M3 convertibles aren't so rare that they couldn't find another immediately.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Harv said:


> Holy grail E36. One of 6 made.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-bmw-alpina-b8/


I came to post this. My holy grail. I'm in no position to buy it right now which is a goddamn shame. If I had more garage space, I'd seriously consider it, but my wife would murder me. A top-ten all-time car for me.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1990 Benz 560SEL, 69K miles:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorely tempted by this car....and today _is_ my birthday... 










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-lotus-esprit-4/

$16k with 7 hours left...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Sorely tempted by this car....and today _is_ my birthday...


HBD!

Let temptation lead you to this car. Do it.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

The shill bidding on that site is obscene, and BAT refuses to do anything about it


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

turbo_nine said:


> I don't see the point of this at all. E46 M3 convertibles aren't so rare that they couldn't find another immediately.


It was in mint condition and the guy my buddy bought it from did underprice it a bit. 

This thing makes no sense but I love it so much. Would be a great daily  The level of detail is fantastic









https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-international-harvester-co1800/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MAC said:


> Would be a great daily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daily what?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Daily what?


Daily driver. Why not?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

turbo_nine said:


> Daily driver. Why not?


I guess it depends on where you live and what you do for a living. I couldn't even park that at my house on a daily basis.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

MAC said:


> It was in mint condition and the guy my buddy bought it from did underprice it a bit.
> 
> This thing makes no sense but I love it so much. Would be a great daily  The level of detail is fantastic
> 
> ...


It’s such a pain in the ass to daily drive a truck like that. Not to mention expensive. Even if you’re not engaged in business activities, many of the same rules may still apply as if you were operating a commercial motor vehicle simply because of the GVWR and air brakes. It all depends on what state you live and where you drive it. If you don’t know all about CDL, ELD, HOS, DOT number, MC number, medical exam, drug testing, CVSA, roadside inspections, daily pre-trips, annual periodic inspections, etc. and how exactly they do or don’t apply to you, then I’d leave the truck to professionals and find a different toy. A cop can easily ruin your day if you don’t have everything 100% in order.

It sure is a handsome truck though.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

UncleJB said:


> Sorely tempted by this car....and today _is_ my birthday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> HBD!
> 
> Let temptation lead you to this car. Do it.


Thanks man. :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

One rare BMW.

1967 BMW 2000 tilux 5-Speed


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-mercury-tracer/

My god. It's beautiful.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

A 4 door Mercury tracer? BAT tries so hard to be weird but they have gone mainstream and might as well be a rich dick auction site now.

Cars and bids may just bring back the oddball car sales soul.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Yuppie Scum said:


> My god. It's beautiful.


Ugh. Hoping for sarcasm.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Yuppie Scum said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-mercury-tracer/
> 
> My god. It's beautiful.


I’m a fan of Escort GT from this era. Is this basically the badge engineered version of that car for people who want more prestige than a lowly blue oval?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> I’m a fan of Escort GT from this era. Is this basically the badge engineered version of that car for people who want more prestige than a lowly blue oval?


Tracer LTZ has the same drivetrain as Escort GT and Protege ES - Mazda B series 1.8 DOHC 16V.

Later on (I think 3rd year after launch?), Ford added Escort LX-E 4 door which was identical to Tracer LTZ except for the grille.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

This higher mileage 550 just sold for $101,000.00. What a beauty. 6-speed, too.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

simple said:


> A 4 door Mercury tracer? BAT tries so hard to be weird but they have gone mainstream and might as well be a rich dick auction site now.
> 
> Cars and bids may just bring back the oddball car sales soul.


...and so many commenters are waxing poetically about this great piece of engineering.

/s


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

I owned the Escort GT coupe. 

It was slow but handled great. 

It was a lot of fun, especially for the price I paid for it. 

While I have a lot of fine memories in mine, there is no way I would spend big bucks on one.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

x(why)z said:


> This higher mileage 550 just sold for $101,000.00. What a beauty. 6-speed, too.


I really feel these will be unobtanium by the time I am in the market for one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HI SPEED said:


> I owned the Escort GT coupe.
> 
> It was slow but handled great.
> 
> ...


My wife had a 1986 in white. Exactly as shown at 5:31 in this review. Certainly didn't have much power like many cars do today.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

freedomgli said:


> I’m a fan of Escort GT from this era. Is this basically the badge engineered version of that car for people who want more prestige than a lowly blue oval?


Yes.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

simple said:


> A 4 door Mercury tracer? BAT tries so hard to be weird but they have gone mainstream and might as well be a rich dick auction site now.
> 
> Cars and bids may just bring back the oddball car sales soul.


Mercury Tracers are rich dick mainstream?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Mercury Tracers are rich dick mainstream?


I think he meant the Tracer was their attempt at being weird.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-ferrari-400/

:drool:


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I really feel these will be unobtanium by the time I am in the market for one.


My thoughts, too. There was a moment when I thought it might be in reach in a few years, then the prices began to climb. I think this is just the beginning. Harry didn't do us any favours by speaking so favourably about them on Harry's Garage, either.



UncleJB said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-ferrari-400/
> 
> :drool:


As noted above, with the rise of the 550, the 400 with a manual is kind of an intriguing option. There is on in Astoria NY for sale for $59,000 and it has a manual. Here is the link.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

I didn't even know they had a non-I 400...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I really feel these will be unobtanium by the time I am in the market for one.


You and me both. They bottomed out around $85k a few years ago. Now they’re starting their climb up into the stratosphere faster than I can earn/ save money.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-ferrari-400/


Ferrari sold a slushbox in 1978? :what:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

43K mile E39 M5:


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

TJSwoboda said:


> Ferrari sold a slushbox in 1978? :what:


A GM-sourced THM400 3-speed to be specific!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> Ferrari sold a slushbox in 1978? :what:





x(why)z said:


> A GM-sourced THM400 3-speed to be specific!


I remember a model in the early 90s that had a backseat, and a choice between an open gate 6-speed manual or a four speed torque converter automatic. Forgot the model, but I thought it was the only such example before automatics' performance caught up with manuals in the new millennium.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> I remember a model in the early 90s that had a backseat, and a choice between an open gate 6-speed manual or a four speed torque converter automatic. Forgot the model, but I thought it was the only such example before automatics' performance caught up with manuals in the new millennium.


456 — :thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Holy mama. One of the 100 infamous 6x6. Converting it to US spec was $75,000 alone.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-mercedes-benz-g63-amg-6x6/


----------



## linuxology (Mar 29, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> One rare BMW.
> 
> 1967 BMW 2000 tilux 5-Speed


How high will this go? Guess they call it bat for a reason.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> One rare BMW.
> 
> 1967 BMW 2000 tilux 5-Speed


As much as I love Euro stuff, I'd rather have this from the same era:










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-chevrolet-impala-15/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-mercedes-benz-g63-amg-6x6/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-11-01

$513k with *9* days to go.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2018-ford-gt-3/


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2018-ford-gt-3/


Very cool, but half-assed attempt at Gulf livery IMO.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2018-ford-gt-3/


Tripled the MSRP, with another 12 days to go.
Wow.



Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Very cool, but half-assed attempt at Gulf livery IMO.



Is it though?



> The Gulf livery colours originated with the Gulf Oil Corporation in 1967, when its then vice president, Grady Davis, decided to enter his own GT40, #1049, as an independent entry at both Daytona and Sebring. The car was finished in the standard Gulf Oil colours of* dark blue with orange trim*. In that same year Ford USA decided to withdraw from sports car racing, and, in turn, Gulf Oil Corporation took over the sponsorship of the newly acquired GT40 race team, J.W. Automotive Engineering Ltd., referred to as JWAE. Est. value 2020: ($6,100,000 - $8,100,000).


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Is it though?


That's still not the same colour. Also this is far less well-known than the lighter blue version.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

I can't imagine trying to drive a 6x6 around tokyo. You would have to plan your route very carefully.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

philf1fan2 said:


> Tripled the MSRP, with another 12 days to go.
> Wow.
> 
> 
> ...


Nah these GTs started around $450k and I'm sure most were $500k after options.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

HI SPEED said:


> I can't imagine trying to drive a 6x6 around tokyo. You would have to plan your route very carefully.


Just follow designated truck and bus routes. :laugh:

:beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Shelby, who wants a Shelby?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1964-ford-shelby-daytona-coupe/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Harv said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2018-ford-gt-3/


Half a million dollars and it has what looks to be the same headlight switch as my Explorer PI? Hmm...


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Headlight switch is no good, definitely do not want car.:what:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Meh. That car shouldn't even exist. The headlight switch works.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

That's racing technology trickling down.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

roman16v said:


> Half a million dollars and it has what looks to be the same headlight switch as my Explorer PI? Hmm...



You're thinking about it wrong. Your Explorer has the same headlight switch as a Ford GT.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

x(why)z said:


> You're thinking about it wrong. Your Explorer has the same headlight switch as a Ford GT.


This guy gets it.  

I mean, I suppose Ford could have made a different switch for a car produced in the hundreds and the car would've cost an additional $2-300* with no real gain whatsoever, but that way at least someone who has never sat in one would be satisfied, making it totally worth it.


*SWAG method


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-100K mile E34 M5, no reserve.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-mercedes-benz-g63-amg-6x6/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-11-01
> 
> $513k with *9* days to go.


$600K for a 6X6 you can only drive 2500 miles per year:



> under a “show or display” exemption, which allows for limited on-road use of up to 2,500 miles per year.


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-112/

Girlfriend's relative is selling this car. It's pretty amazing.... he's selling it because it's getting too valuable to flog on the track, which kind of defeats the purpose for him.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> $600K for a 6X6 you can only drive 2500 miles per year:


I'm sure whoever buys it has a couple of other cars they can drive kicking around.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

roman16v said:


>


More practical to get a van.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

GolfTango said:


> $600K for a 6X6 you can only drive 2500 miles per year:


Were you REALLY going to daily drive a 6x6 anyways?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

ADDvanced said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-bmw-m3-112/
> 
> Girlfriend's relative is selling this car. It's pretty amazing.... he's selling it because it's getting too valuable to flog on the track, which kind of defeats the purpose for him.


Looks like a nice driver. I like the red seats.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> More practical to get a van.


That’s a seriously cool van. But if a pickup truck is more your style, how about this Nissan Hardbody?

https://www.facebook.com/100000717549565/posts/3837629596270921/?d=n


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

freedomgli said:


>


"Say what now!?"


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

>


Maybe it's just me, but does the fact they didn't blend the rear window into the body bother anybody else?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Maybe it's just me, but does the fact they didn't blend the rear window into the body bother anybody else?


Everything bothers me about that abomination.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

freedomgli said:


> minitruck


Qualified for an "Antique" plate :sly:


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

roman16v said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-mercedes-benz-g63-amg-6x6/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-11-01
> 
> $513k with *9* days to go.


I don’t know how people can spend that kind of money on somewhat recent, but not new, luxury cars. The new A220 is going to give you better infotainment and tech for about $35k. I get it’s a status symbol but so is a Rolls Royce Cullinan and you could have two of them for the same price.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

Harv said:


> Holy mama. One of the 100 infamous 6x6. Converting it to US spec was $75,000 alone.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2014-mercedes-benz-g63-amg-6x6/


Actually, the seller stated that the invoice for conversion work was *$121k*  That makes the $75k you noted sound cheap!! :laugh:


Someone asked the same exact question in the comments that came to my mind -- why bother with $121k worth of 'modifications' to make it compliant, if it was imported under "Show or Display" exemption? What benefit do the mods give the owner if the vehicle is still limited to 2500 miles per year?!? I can't come up with a legit reason to do so, sounds like burning cash for the sake of burning it, to me. Anyone here have any idea why they bothered? The seller did not answer this question either.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

20VT*J4 said:


> I can't come up with a legit reason to do so, *sounds like burning cash for the sake of burning it, *to me. Anyone here have any idea why they bothered? The seller did not answer this question either.


You answered your own question. I'd like to have that kind of money to burn...


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Taco1933 said:


> I don’t know how people can spend that kind of money on somewhat recent, but not new, luxury cars. The new A220 is going to give you better infotainment and tech for about $35k. I get it’s a status symbol but so is a Rolls Royce Cullinan and you could have two of them for the same price.


This is like when someone doesn't realize anyone cross shopping a super-duper high-end Mustang with literally any of its competitors is not in fact cross shopping, they are buying both the Mustang and likely one or more of its competitors.


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> This is like when someone doesn't realize anyone cross shopping a super-duper high-end Mustang with literally any of its competitors is not in fact cross shopping, they are buying both the Mustang and likely one or more of its competitors.


Yeah, probably. I just know that if I had one of those, I’d admire it in my garage before hopping in the Cullinan/Bentayga/Urus/whatever that I was actually going to drive that day.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

20VT*J4 said:


> Actually, the seller stated that the invoice for conversion work was *$121k*  That makes the $75k you noted sound cheap!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> Someone asked the same exact question in the comments that came to my mind -- why bother with $121k worth of 'modifications' to make it compliant, if it was imported under "Show or Display" exemption? What benefit do the mods give the owner if the vehicle is still limited to 2500 miles per year?!? I can't come up with a legit reason to do so, sounds like burning cash for the sake of burning it, to me. Anyone here have any idea why they bothered? The seller did not answer this question either.


Some people just want what they want and have FU money. To them it doesn't matter if it's a garage queen because 2,500 miles times 12 vehicles means 30,000 miles each year.

If I had the means I'd do the same just because I could. And this kind of thing really won't depreciate much at this point.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> You answered your own question. I'd like to have that kind of money to burn...


That's about how much I paid for my house and big garage. :screwy:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I wonder if Dan blizerbijans dad is going to buy it for him? I don’t think I’ve seen a douchier vehicle on BAT.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Taco1933 said:


> I don’t know how people can spend that kind of money on somewhat recent, but not new, luxury cars. The new A220 is going to give you better infotainment and tech for about $35k. I get it’s a status symbol but so is a Rolls Royce Cullinan and you could have two of them for the same price.


A Cullinan blends in (as much as any RR can). A G63 AMG 6×6 stands out in the same way an International CXT does but instead of an American hillbilly image it presents more of a Saudi Prince image. Different strokes for different folks. Obviously you’ve never had more money than you know what to do with.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Some people just want what they want and have FU money. To them it doesn't matter if it's a garage queen because 2,500 miles times 12 vehicles means 30,000 miles each year.
> 
> If I had the means I'd do the same just because I could. And this kind of thing really won't depreciate much at this point.


It’s a bargain compared to the Brabus version. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ca...by-brabus-has-700-hp-1-million-price-tag/amp/


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

20VT*J4 said:


> Actually, the seller stated that the invoice for conversion work was *$121k*  That makes the $75k you noted sound cheap!! :laugh:
> 
> 
> Someone asked the same exact question in the comments that came to my mind -- why bother with $121k worth of 'modifications' to make it compliant, if it was imported under "Show or Display" exemption? What benefit do the mods give the owner if the vehicle is still limited to 2500 miles per year?!? I can't come up with a legit reason to do so, sounds like burning cash for the sake of burning it, to me. Anyone here have any idea why they bothered? The seller did not answer this question either.


Show or Display only relates to FMVSS standards. Seatbelts, lighting, air bag, bumpers, etc. All those requirements are waived, which is why it still has a Euro cluster (an ordinary non-Show or Display conversion would have required an mph cluster). However, if the car is less than 21 years old, the EPA requirements are still in force. Thus the car still needed to be made emissions legal by G&K, just like the Bill Gates 959 had to be made US emissions legal by Canepa (or whoever they contracted the work out to). It looks like G&K made it 50-state legal, so that probably ended up being much more expensive than going 49-state legal.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> You answered your own question. I'd like to have that kind of money to burn...


Agreed on that -- must be nice!





VadGTI said:


> Show or Display only relates to FMVSS standards. Seatbelts, lighting, air bag, bumpers, etc. All those requirements are waived, which is why it still has a Euro cluster (an ordinary non-Show or Display conversion would have required an mph cluster). However, if the car is less than 21 years old, the EPA requirements are still in force. Thus the car still needed to be made emissions legal by G&K, just like the Bill Gates 959 had to be made US emissions legal by Canepa (or whoever they contracted the work out to). It looks like G&K made it 50-state legal, so that probably ended up being much more expensive than going 49-state legal.


That makes sense, and I suppose there is a good amount of "because we're the only ones that can do this for you" tax involved there too because from what people in the thread mentioned, these are already catalyst equipped, so I can't imagine there are $120k+ worth of component changes needed for the vehicle to actually pass an emissions test.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

18K mile 2007 M Coupe:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

20VT*J4 said:


> Agreed on that -- must be nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may also have something to do with coding or replacing components relating to OBD systems, since US-spec would be OBD-II and a Euro-spec G-wagen would be EOBD. I'm not sure how difficult that is to do today (research shows they both use the same port), but I remember it being a problem for Motorex, which is why they were having a tough time federalizing cars that fell into the the OBD-II year range.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> 18K mile 2007 M Coupe:


So nice but that Black paint would be a nightmare for someone with ocd.

This one is almost spotless.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

VadGTI said:


> It may also have something to do with coding or replacing components relating to OBD systems, since US-spec would be OBD-II and a Euro-spec G-wagen would be EOBD. I'm not sure how difficult that is to do today (research shows they both use the same port), but I remember it being a problem for Motorex, which is why they were having a tough time federalizing cars that fell into the the OBD-II year range.


Makes sense too, I'm sure that factors in as well. Never knew that about Motorex :beer:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Great XMas present for the kids.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/slot-car-race-track/


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

westopher said:


> I wonder if Dan blizerbijans dad is going to buy it for him? I don’t think I’ve seen a douchier vehicle on BAT.


He actually owned a white one that was purchased by @topgearporschenj haha

https://www.instagram.com/p/CG-Le5opy9J/


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Harv said:


> Great XMas present for the kids.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/slot-car-race-track/


 The kids? They would not be able to get me away from it. I had a smaller gauge set until I had kids. They enjoyed it too much, the cars tasted good to them.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Man, that track is insane. But moving it without damaging it will be a bitch. For the 1%ers who like to avoid hard labor, the fee to have 2 employees from the company disassemble, pack and reassemble the track is just $4750. PLUS 2 flights to the disassembly location and lodging. Then another 2 flights to the reassembly location and lodging. PLUS the cost of the carrier, which you have to arrange. So for a coast to coast move it would easily exceed 10k. 

But someone with a rented box truck, a few hundred dollars of packing materials, and one or 2 strong kids could DIY it... And possibly get that thing for pennies on the dollar vs the original cost


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

MAC said:


> But someone with a rented box truck, a few hundred dollars of packing materials, and one or 2 strong kids could DIY it... And possibly get that thing for pennies on the dollar vs the original cost


Or just build their own for far less than even that.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

MAC said:


> Man, that track is insane. But moving it without damaging it will be a bitch.


I’ve often dreamed of a small home machine shop. But like so many things in life, dreams fade as practical reality sets in. I’d hate to burden my family with disposing of such heavy equipment after I pass away. Even hiring competent riggers these days is a challenge. Let alone finding a buyer.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> I’ve often dreamed of a small home machine shop. But like so many things in life, dreams fade as practical reality sets in. I’d hate to burden my family with disposing of such heavy equipment after I pass away. Even hiring competent riggers these days is a challenge. Let alone finding a buyer.


The reality is your heir will haul most of you stuff to the dump.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

freedomgli said:


> I’ve often dreamed of a small home machine shop. But like so many things in life, dreams fade as practical reality sets in. I’d hate to burden my family with disposing of such heavy equipment after I pass away. Even hiring competent riggers these days is a challenge. Let alone finding a buyer.


I mean, how hard it is to post "milling machine, free if you move it" on Craigslist? I bet that would be gone quick.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E30 M3, mileage is somewhat high, will still go for something ridiculous:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TJSwoboda said:


> E30 M3, mileage is somewhat high, will still go for something ridiculous:


Why can't someone make such a beautiful shape anymore?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Good lord that's one of the best looking e30s I have ever seen.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Why can't someone make such a beautiful shape anymore?


"safety"


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

westopher said:


> Good lord that's one of the best looking e30s I have ever seen.


x2 it really is beautiful.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Whoa, that is my favorite M3 color. I need to sell a few kidneys...


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Why can't someone make such a beautiful shape anymore?


I'd be interested in this in poster form


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Whoa, that is my favorite M3 color. I need to sell a few kidneys...


A few? yours and someone else's or just someone else's?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Why can't someone make such a beautiful shape anymore?


Simple and good proportions are gone. Just gone. 

That thing looks great without swoopy lines, adornment, giant wheels or gee-gaws.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

westopher said:


> Good lord that's one of the best looking e30s I have ever seen.


Sweet Jesus, me too. 

It looks so small and purposeful and perfect that it almost looks like a toy.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Simple and good proportions are gone. Just gone.
> 
> That thing looks great without swoopy lines, adornment, giant wheels or gee-gaws.


:thumbup:
IMO one main reason the new Bronco is such a hit is the clean, unfussy, purposeful design of the body. Yes it has big off-roady bits attached but the core design is actually quite clean and I'd love that mantra applied to more vehicles.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Simple and good proportions are gone. Just gone.
> 
> That thing looks great without swoopy lines, adornment, giant wheels or gee-gaws.


While not as perfect, the E36, and E46 carry some pretty simple dimensions that are very aesthetically pleasing. You can't find anything that looks like those anymore, either.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> :thumbup:
> IMO one main reason the new Bronco is such a hit is the clean, unfussy, purposeful design of the body. Yes it has big off-roady bits attached but the core design is actually quite clean and I'd love that mantra applied to more vehicles.


Yep. 



Cabin Pics said:


> While not as perfect, the E36, and E46 carry some pretty simple dimensions that are very aesthetically pleasing. You can't find anything that looks like those anymore, either.


Also yep.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> While not as perfect, the E36, and E46 carry some pretty simple dimensions that are very aesthetically pleasing. You can't find anything that looks like those anymore, either.


Or if you're ok with a 5-series, the E34 is simply timeless.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

MAC said:


> Man, that track is insane. But moving it without damaging it will be a bitch. For the 1%ers who like to avoid hard labor, the fee to have 2 employees from the company disassemble, pack and reassemble the track is just $4750. PLUS 2 flights to the disassembly location and lodging. Then another 2 flights to the reassembly location and lodging. PLUS the cost of the carrier, which you have to arrange. So for a coast to coast move it would easily exceed 10k.
> 
> But someone with a rented box truck, a few hundred dollars of packing materials, and one or 2 strong kids could DIY it... And possibly get that thing for pennies on the dollar vs the original cost


 Yeah, we had a hard time selling my Dad's train setup that was bigger than that track. The main reason was that the buyer had to remove it from the basement.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, Jaguar XE SV Project 8. I loved the Grand Tour feature on it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

thegave said:


>


The dust along the seam is making my ocd scream... :laugh:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> The reality is your heir will haul most of you stuff to the dump.


No doubt. Which is why I wouldn’t want to burden them with any remains that can’t be easily taken to the dump or sold. Which is why no milling machines nor inoperable project vehicles. 



Stromaluski said:


> I mean, how hard it is to post "milling machine, free if you move it" on Craigslist? I bet that would be gone quick.


Harder than you think regardless of scrap metal prices.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Paging Patrikman*

No Reserve: 1982 Dodge Mirada V8

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-dodge-mirada/



> BaT Essentials
> Lot #38908
> Seller: Frankols5
> Location: Sioux Falls, South Dakota 57108
> ...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


> *Paging Patrikman*
> 
> No Reserve: 1982 Dodge Mirada V8
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1982-dodge-mirada/



I should hate that, but I don't.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Arragh, high-ish mileage but so close to me: Another E39 M5, no reserve:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

'43 Sherman 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1943-sherman-m4a1/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Probably the fewest amount of pictures I've ever seen for a BaT listing...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2003-mercedes-benz-cl-55-amg-14/?utm_source=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-11-07










Like 34 total, and they are pretty bad. How bad? 

This bad...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Guess they're not too interested in selling it. :laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Harv said:


> '43 Sherman
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1943-sherman-m4a1/


You too can rescue your son from a corrupt sheriff!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> Guess they're not too interested in selling it. :laugh:


Yeah those are "My wife made me list it" photos. :laugh:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

400i with a 5spd? Yes please! 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-ferrari-400-2/


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleJB said:


> Yeah those are "My wife made me list it" photos. :laugh:


I can't understand why BAT would even entertain that listing. It looks like a joke.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

westopher said:


> I can't understand why BAT would even entertain that listing. It looks like a joke.


Bid is up to $250k already, 2nd day of auction. That's no joke.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

KevinC said:


> Bid is up to $250k already, 2nd day of auction. That's no joke.


I think he's referring to the Mercedes a the top of the page, which is at $7500 with the blurry pics.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

roman16v said:


> 400i with a 5spd? Yes please!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-ferrari-400-2/



A top ten car for me. There's one for sale in Astoria right now, and I wish I could but it. Not doable right now.

It's like a modern 612. Another car I dream of.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TJSwoboda said:


> You too can rescue your son from a corrupt sheriff!


Yassss.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

KevinC said:


> Bid is up to $250k already, 2nd day of auction. That's no joke.





MXTHOR3 said:


> I think he's referring to the Mercedes a the top of the page, which is at $7500 with the blurry pics.


Absolutely. The tank is funny, but it's no joke.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

German-spec E34 M5 wagon, ~68K miles:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> German-spec E34 M5 wagon, ~68K miles:


I feel like this isn't the first time that car has been on there.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> I feel like this isn't the first time that car has been on there.


I feel like I remember a Daytona Violet E30 wagon, but not the M5.

EDIT - Now I know what the color is called. :laugh:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

There have been multiple Daytona violet e34 m5 wagons on there. Not sure if this ones been on before, but there have certainly been a few.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-porsche-911-carrera-s-63/

It won't go for $12.5k but damn, would love to bid on this.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> German-spec E34 M5 wagon, ~68K miles:





Cabin Pics said:


> I feel like this isn't the first time that car has been on there.


You know, it does seem familiar, and it's even fairly likely I've posted a previous sale.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> You know, it does seem familiar, and it's even fairly likely I've posted a previous sale.


M5 tourings are a definite BaT niche, but I don't think that particular one has been listed before.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

turbo_nine said:


> M5 tourings are a definite BaT niche, but I don't think that particular one has been listed before.


If they have it's usually noted in the listing with a link to the prior listing.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> You know, it does seem familiar, and it's even fairly likely I've posted a previous sale.


That narrows it down - we only have to run through about a million TJSwoboda BMW postings to find it. :laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> That narrows it down - we only have to run through about a million TJSwoboda BMW postings to find it. :laugh:


Let's go for a million and one!  The last of the good 7 Series, though it's a non-sport long wheelbase: A 2001 740iL with a little over 65K miles on the clock:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

roman16v said:


> 400i with a 5spd? Yes please!
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1978-ferrari-400-2/


Even better, a 412 GT 5 spd, in RED!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1986-ferrari-412-gt-3/


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Seldom see a RS this clean. Get a load of the crank windows. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-mitsubishi-evolution-ix-42/



















Pretty clean and the mileage is right. I'm sure this car will double in value over the next 15 years due to how scarce any USDM Evo is in stock-ish condition, let alone a RS model. Would still have to change the tails, add some Defis, change the Recaros to Brides, and a few other tweaks to dial in the perfection while still making it easy to swap back to stock.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Street legal 355 Challenge? Drive this car in perpetual anger...

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-ferrari-ferrari-f355-challenge/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1993 Saab 900 Turbo convertible, manual, and the OCD in me is oddly satisfied as of right now:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

TJSwoboda said:


> German-spec E34 M5 wagon, ~68K miles:


Yall are probably thinking of Glenn Shelly's auction. You have to remember that the most common color on the e34 m5 touring is Daytona violet. This used to be my dream car but the interiors leave a lot to be desired and that's where you spend all if your time.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

9500 mile 2008 Saab 9-3 X 6-speed:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

This has to be a known car here on Vortex, right?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-golf-gti-16v-5/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

^^^ That's a new one for me. I respect the work, but not my style.


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> ^^^ That's a new one for me. I respect the work, but not my style.


Adam and I have been drooling over this car for the last few days....... PVW mag cover car, the sounds and color Jay! Come on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

roman16v said:


>


Please tell me I'm not the only one that sees an angry face


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Good article in The Drive about truck prices on BaT..

"You're Not Imagining It: Old Trucks Are Suddenly Selling for Big Bucks on Bring a Trailer "


And the truck mentioned in the article, this 589-Mile 1985 Chevrolet K20 Scottsdale 4×4 that sold for *$84,500*.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1985-chevrolet-c20-scottsdale-4x4-pickup-yruck/


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Yes Please

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-nissan-hardbody-4x4-pickup-6/





























There's this beaut in Charlotte too:

https://www.streetsideclassics.com/vehicles/6120-cha/1991-nissan-4x4-hardbody-pick-up


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

^love hardbodies!!!

I used to have a 95' Pathfinder. Rock solid SUV.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

nismodrifter said:


> ^love hardbodies!!!
> 
> I used to have a 95' Pathfinder. Rock solid SUV.


Yeah the 90's was definitely the golden era of Nissan. :thumbup:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh man, that red D21!!! I wish I hadn't seen that. Too bad I bought a brand new Tacoma last year as I would be taking this one home no matter what otherwise.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

This 355-Mile Z!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1976-datsun-280z-39/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Harv said:


> This 355-Mile Z!


If only Nissan had more cash these days I'm sure they'd try to buy it back.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

roman16v said:


> This has to be a known car here on Vortex ]


I built that car. 

There is (or was) a build thread, but I abandoned it long ago. Doubt any of the pics work, and a former moderator deleted so many posts it probably doesn’t make sense any more anyway


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> If only Nissan had more cash these days I'm sure they'd try to buy it back.


HA


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

chucchinchilla said:


> Yeah the 90's was definitely the golden era of Nissan. :thumbup:


100%. I miss my SR20.


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

vr6swap said:


> I built that car.
> 
> There is (or was) a build thread, but I abandoned it long ago. Doubt any of the pics work, and a former moderator deleted so many posts it probably doesn’t make sense any more anyway


Whoa! I must have missed that thread. What a car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's not an SH, but this 2001 Prelude 5-speed has only a little over 22K miles on the clock:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Paging Izzy.

Cheap affordable great looking muscle car. I like them.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-amc-amx-10/


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

Honda Element
$30K !:screwy:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-honda-element-2/?utm_source=transactionalemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bat_watched_listing_ended

Maybe someday my Insight, "The Minnow" will go up


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

The '90 Calypso GLI just went for $18k.


----------



## Dal97GLX (Jun 14, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> Good article in The Drive about truck prices on BaT..


FIL has a stock '86. I've been rubbing my hands together for the last couple of years waiting for it to fall into my hands. I've got spreadsheets with part numbers ready to go including a fuel injection upgrade for the 305. It's mine, he already told me so. It got stolen a few years ago and none of the kids bothered to help him go recover it. I got it back for him and he hasn't forgotten that.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

cpermd said:


> Honda Element
> $30K !:screwy:
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2006-honda-element-2/?utm_source=transactionalemail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bat_watched_listing_ended
> ...


just saw this on twitter... super confused by this one. :screwy:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

A personal favorite of mine, just listed three hours ago, and it's already bidding for more than it went for new: A sub-10K mile, single owner 2001 Clown Shoe, with the 315 HP engine but only five forward gears:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I love it on the exterior, but that blue interior is over the top for me.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dal97GLX said:


> FIL has a stock '86. I've been rubbing my hands together for the last couple of years waiting for it to fall into my hands. I've got spreadsheets with part numbers ready to go including a fuel injection upgrade for the 305. It's mine, he already told me so. It got stolen a few years ago and none of the kids bothered to help him go recover it. I got it back for him and he hasn't forgotten that.


Your better start a thread on that, buster! I’d like to have a nice squarebody, though the generation before that would be ideal. I’d lose the Ranger in a heartbeat for a nice squarebody! ❤


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I love those Cougars. You don't see too many of them around.

:heart: the wheels. 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-mercury-cougar-16/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I'm drawn to time capsules likes moth to a flame. Thank jeebus this one is not a wagon and white (my least favorite car color). 

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-fox/


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I love those Cougars. You don't see too many of them around.
> 
> :heart: the wheels.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1967-mercury-cougar-16/


Love the car, love the redo, wonder if the wood steering wheel meant giving up that sexy OEM option of blowing the horn by squeezing the inside of the wheel... I always thought that was such a clever thing to do...


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I'm drawn to time capsules likes moth to a flame. Thank jeebus this one is not a wagon and white (my least favorite car color).
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-fox/


No wagon with the later refreshed Fox. No coupe either (I think?). The early years had the three different body styles along with the older styles headlamps and tail lights. And only 4spd...?

Damn I miss my foxes...

Edit: Holy ****! Window sticker of $11k in 1993!? Think of what you can get for $20k nowadays... Cars are cheaper than ever.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> I'm drawn to time capsules likes moth to a flame. Thank jeebus this one is not a wagon and white (my least favorite car color).
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-fox/


My first car was a 88 Fox wagon, silver in color with a 4 spd transmission. I got it in 1996-ish with 33k on it for $1200 from an elderly neighbor who could no longer drive. Drove it for a few years and sold with with 50k on it for $3000. I miss that car and it's awful build quality... but man, the freedom that it brought me as a 16 year old, newly licensed driver... priceless.


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

roman16v said:


> I miss that car and it's awful build quality... but man, the freedom that it brought me as a 16 year old, newly licensed driver... priceless.


i never found the build quality to be lacking per se... It was more the flimsy material used that were prone to disintegrating by the time we got our hands on it. 

My first car was a 1988 2-door Fox, 4spd. Bought in 1998 with 210k kms. With 15in wheels fit for an e30, it looked flash... Dropping in a 2.0 16v was its death warrant. What a stupid idea that was.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

strapontin said:


> Dropping in a 2.0 16v was its death warrant. What a stupid idea that was.


Why? Sounds like a decent idea to me. Did having 130hp instead of 80hp lead to greater abuse in the hands of a teenager, thus hastening its demise? Or did the typical kinks from an engine swap never get resolved?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

strapontin said:


> No wagon with the later refreshed Fox. No coupe either (I think?). The early years had the three different body styles along with the older styles headlamps and tail lights. And only 4spd...?
> 
> Damn I miss my foxes...
> 
> Edit: Holy ****! Window sticker of $11k in 1993!? Think of what you can get for $20k nowadays... Cars are cheaper than ever.


When the Fox made its debut it was $5995 for the base price. That was at the time of the Yugo and the beginning of Hyundai, so this inexpensive car built in Brazil was their cheap-ass car fighter. Almost immediately after the beginning of production Brazil raised their minimum wage substantially and the price began to skyrocket. It was bad timing, as it would have been very competitive and easily outperformed the competition with the much larger 1.8 engine, even with the restrictor in the exhaust (to keep it from being as fast as the Golf).


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

strapontin said:


> No wagon with the later refreshed Fox. No coupe either (I think?). The early years had the three different body styles along with the older styles headlamps and tail lights. And only 4spd...?


There was in fact a coupe in the facelifted car. I had a black 93 GL coupe with 5 spd manual. I believe that the Wolfsburg was only available as a sedan. I had this car when I was in college and it was so nice to have a reliable car that had decent paint. When I got the car in 96, it had 16k miles so it was almost new. The car I had before it was a peugeot which was a horrible car. Every 3 weeks something broke and the paint was faded/peeling when I had it. I really liked the Fox at that point in my life. At the same time, I remember driving the 3 hours from home to college and dreaming of one day owning something---anything---that was quicker(er). I had that car for 5-6 years and the only things I remember that broke prematurely were a blown rear shock and an exhaust manifold. That car started me off on the modding thing as well---if very very lightly. I put on sportier tires, sachs dampers, and new h/u---speakers. So nothing that made it faster or louder, but it was a start. 

As much as I liked that car, no way I'd want it back. It's a greater starter car, though in today's overly protective world, I don't think it would be the safest option for a newer driver.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> ...snip...It was bad timing, as it would have been very competitive and easily outperformed the competition with the much larger 1.8 engine, even with the restrictor in the exhaust (to keep it from being as fast as the Golf).


This line of reasoning has always seemed so funny to me: the "lesser" car _has_ to be slower. Sure there are buyers that want the "fastest" (however you judge that) car they can afford, but the Golf was more practical, it seems like it would have a larger interior, and it was more plush/higher quality. You could also get the Golf/Jetta with an automatic transmission. The Fox was manual only, which definitely hurt its sales. 

VW did the same thing with the 2012 Beetle Turbo: they dialed back the performance so it wouldn't step on the GTI's toes. There were rumors that the Beetle would outperform the MK6 GTI at the track, and they just couldn't handle that. I don't remember all the details, but I seem to remember it had a softer suspension and the DSG had different gearing. Not sure about the manual models.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> This line of reasoning has always seemed so funny to me: the "lesser" car _has_ to be slower. Sure there are buyers that want the "fastest" (however you judge that) car they can afford, but the Golf was more practical, it seems like it would have a larger interior, and it was more plush/higher quality. You could also get the Golf/Jetta with an automatic transmission. The Fox was manual only, which definitely hurt its sales.
> 
> VW did the same thing with the 2012 Beetle Turbo: they dialed back the performance so it wouldn't step on the GTI's toes. There were rumors that the Beetle would outperform the MK6 GTI at the track, and they just couldn't handle that. I don't remember all the details, but I seem to remember it had a softer suspension and the DSG had different gearing. Not sure about the manual models.


I remember that too.

And of course Porsche is famous for doing exactly that, and not just on the Boxster/Cayman. As I understand it that goes back to the 914-6 and possibly before. The early 912 would out-handle the 911 since it wasn't so tail heavy*, but to the best of my knowledge they never did anything to prevent it from handling better, so the 914 may have been the beginning of that. The 944 Turbo's output was reportedly kept lower for similar reasons, but I can't verify that.

*The chassis was developed before the 911 engine was ready, even in prototype form. The early 911 got two 6-volt batteries mounted behind the headlights and a heavy front bumper to try to compensate, so there's that! :laugh:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Never driven a Fox, don't want to. However I had no idea they were still selling that overpriced, fugly box as late as 1993!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

6cylVWguy said:


> There was in fact a coupe in the facelifted car. I had a black 93 GL coupe with 5 spd manual.


Wiki says that the coupe was discontinued in Canada in 1991, so maybe that's what he's referring to.

Can't remember the last time I saw a Fox. They used to be fairly common around here 20 or so years ago.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> This line of reasoning has always seemed so funny to me: the "lesser" car _has_ to be slower. Sure there are buyers that want the "fastest" (however you judge that) car they can afford, but the Golf was more practical, it seems like it would have a larger interior, and it was more plush/higher quality. You could also get the Golf/Jetta with an automatic transmission. The Fox was manual only, which definitely hurt its sales.
> 
> VW did the same thing with the 2012 Beetle Turbo: they dialed back the performance so it wouldn't step on the GTI's toes. There were rumors that the Beetle would outperform the MK6 GTI at the track, and they just couldn't handle that. I don't remember all the details, but I seem to remember it had a softer suspension and the DSG had different gearing. Not sure about the manual models.


Part of the issue was the Beetle was developed earlier than the MK7 on the older PQ35 chassis, and along it and the MK6 GLI it was said the firewall couldn't accommodate the integrated turbo/exhaust manifold that the MK7 GTI got with the Gen 3 EA888 2.0T, so it shared the engine and trans that the GLI got which didn't have as much torque as the GTI and longer gearing that the GLI had. 

My honest take, if VW had ever been able to bring to production a Beetle R with an AWD system and a sportier suspension setup, it would have likely cannibalized more with the outgoing MK2 TT's sales than the Golf R or GTI, which is why the development was never seriously considered at the corporate level.


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I remember that too.
> 
> And of course Porsche is famous for doing exactly that, and not just on the Boxster/Cayman. As I understand it that goes back to the 914-6 and possibly before. The early 912 would out-handle the 911 since it wasn't so tail heavy*, but to the best of my knowledge they never did anything to prevent it from handling better, so the 914 may have been the beginning of that. The 944 Turbo's output was reportedly kept lower for similar reasons, but I can't verify that.
> 
> *The chassis was developed before the 911 engine was ready, even in prototype form. The early 911 got two 6-volt batteries mounted behind the headlights and a heavy front bumper to try to compensate, so there's that! :laugh:


By the time the 968 came out, the 968 Turbo S would lap a bit faster than the Turbo 3.6. The 951S was pretty comparable to the "regular" 964 Turbo and I think faster than the 930, around a track.

They put a lead ballast in the front of the early 911s to help weight balance.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

:heart: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-honda-prelude-9/


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Harv said:


> :heart: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-honda-prelude-9/












Oh 80s and 90s Honda, why u so good?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Gorgeous! If I were at a different place in my life, I'd be bidding on that right now. Hondas from the mid-80s (86,87) through about 2000 are my favorites.

EDIT: What GolfTango just said. :thumbup:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

GolfTango said:


> Oh 80s and 90s Honda, why u so good?


My first car was an 85 Prelude, I loved that car


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Eh, I like that gen of Prelude, but that color is probably my least favorite.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Harv said:


> :heart: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1989-honda-prelude-9/


One of the only yellows I love. And the colour matched wheels....


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

x(why)z said:


> One of the only yellows I love. And the colour matched wheels....


That and the Volvo Cream-Yellow are just the best

Honda is still great and all, but after they started transitioning into the 00's and doing away with all their double-wishbone designs in an effort to save costs, I feel like some fun was lost along the way as well.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-45K mile E39 M5:


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> And of course Porsche is famous for doing exactly that, and not just on the Boxster/Cayman. As I understand it that goes back to the 914-6 and possibly before. The early 912 would out-handle the 911 since it wasn't so tail heavy*, but to the best of my knowledge they never did anything to prevent it from handling better, so the 914 may have been the beginning of that. The 944 Turbo's output was reportedly kept lower for similar reasons, but I can't verify that.


Indeed, also 944, Macan, and even within the 911 range--Carrera 2 GTS may be the enthusiast pick of the litter but I can practically feel the tension in the meeting room when they decided how much horsepower to short change err, uh, give it. :laugh:


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> Why? Sounds like a decent idea to me. Did having 130hp instead of 80hp lead to greater abuse in the hands of a teenager, thus hastening its demise? Or did the typical kinks from an engine swap never get resolved?


It never worked right. Putting an engine designed to be mounted transversally in a longitudinal position brings a slew of challenges. 
T
he alternator interferes with the radiator. Solution: mount alternator to the power steering pump mounting points (no PS in a Fox)
The crossover intake is too high for the hood. Solution: make a hole in the hood with some sort of hump
Stock intake from Passat is the wrong way. Solution: source an intake from a Scirroco then modify it anyway.
Fox starter is weak to turn the 2.0. Solution: Audi 4000 starter and modified engine support to fit.
Engine interferes with battery location. Solution: throw that bitch in the trunk (weight distribution baby!)

And on and on and on. Would have been simpler to upgrade stock engine to produce similar power. When it ran it was great. After a bit the starter let go (again) and had to push start it. Then the clutch cable grenaded itself (twice, and the throwout bearing), so that was that. 

That was a lot of effort. On a Fox...



6cylVWguy said:


> I had that car for 5-6 years and the only things I remember that broke prematurely were a blown rear shock and *an exhaust manifold*.


They all did at some point.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

58K mile 1997 Saab 900 convertible, manual:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

When you really need a truck.










Perfect time to learn how to swap tires on split rims.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Turbo or N/A?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2001-porsche-911-turbo-114/










https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-ruf-rgt-rs/


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Perfect time to learn how to swap tires on split rims.


 It takes a mighty big hammer, then a cage to air them up. The split rims were not too bad. The non-split and 3pc designs really sucked. I can't remember what the non-split 2pc rim was called, but I think it was eventually outlawed on outward facing wheels. We always cringed when they were aired up, even in the cage. You never knew when one was going to let loose.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

For anyone curious, here's why split rims are a bad idea (and why cages are a very good idea):


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Should I list my TT on BaT? There are none in the auction history so I have no prior listings to judge whether there is demand. The closest data point would be Mk5 R32 sales.

My car had a minor collision in 2008 and the rear bumper cover was replaced. Would that be enough to ruin its chances of a strong valuation on BaT?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> For anyone curious, here's why split rims are a bad idea (and why cages are a very good idea):


Yeah. I have six tires to replace on my truck soon. :banghead:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

XJ220 alert

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-jaguar-xj220-2/


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Harv said:


> XJ220 alert
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1943-sherman-m4a1/


I wish I wrote down the serial numbers of the XJ220s I worked with in the past. I'd love to track where they are. This will be an interesting auction to watch and see if the BaT factor will effect something like a 220.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Harv said:


> XJ220 alert
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1943-sherman-m4a1/



ummm... dat’s a Sherman tank my dude...


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

TJSwoboda said:


> 58K mile 1997 Saab 900 convertible, manual:


Man that looks new


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Wimbledon said:


> Should I list my TT on BaT? There are none in the auction history so I have no prior listings to judge whether there is demand. The closest data point would be Mk5 R32 sales.
> 
> My car had a minor collision in 2008 and the rear bumper cover was replaced. Would that be enough to ruin its chances of a strong valuation on BaT?


Yes. Manual MkIIs are crazy rare. So many cars on there have had body work.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Harv said:


> XJ220 alert
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1943-sherman-m4a1/


Not sure if I'm missing the joke, but that's the wrong link


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

TJSwoboda said:


> 58K mile 1997 Saab 900 convertible, manual:


That 900 :heart::heart::heart:

I'm sending it to my dad in hopes that he'll buy it as a second car. He's a Saab guy who left the fray in 2002 when he sold his '94 900 V6 5-speed. I almost bought it back for him in 2015/6 when I spotted it for sale not too far away from me, but it was a basket case and I had enough on my plate that the time. This would fit the ticket....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Matt said:


> Not sure if I'm missing the joke, but that's the wrong link


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-jaguar-xj220-2/


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Wimbledon said:


> My car had a minor collision in 2008 and the rear bumper cover was replaced. Would that be enough to ruin its chances of a strong valuation on BaT?


No. BATers seem to overvalue documentation, honesty, and transparency. If you can provide photos and paperwork for the damage and repairs it'll probably boost your sale relative to a non-repaired car with less documentation.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2009 Porsche Cayenne GTS 6-Speed, under 100K miles:










Great plate, almost makes up for the best interior pic being sideways:


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> I wish I wrote down the serial numbers of the XJ220s I worked with in the past. I'd love to track where they are. This will be an interesting auction to watch and see if the BaT factor will effect something like a 220.


 I had probably the 1st two in the US come through at work (Fedex) when they went to Ft Stockton for high speed testing. They were pretty beat up when they came back. They were on aircraft pallets, so we did not get to move them around the cargo ramp or try them out on the runways.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Stevo12 said:


> That 900 :heart::heart::heart:
> 
> I'm sending it to my dad in hopes that he'll buy it as a second car. He's a Saab guy who left the fray in 2002 when he sold his '94 900 V6 5-speed. I almost bought it back for him in 2015/6 when I spotted it for sale not too far away from me, but it was a basket case and I had enough on my plate that the time. This would fit the ticket....


Did you see the underbody on that thing?! Wow.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

PZ said:


> I had probably the 1st two in the US come through at work (Fedex) when they went to Ft Stockton for high speed testing. They were pretty beat up when they came back. They were on aircraft pallets, so we did not get to move them around the cargo ramp or try them out on the runways.


I know some cars went through the Jaguar-sponsored "Fast Masters" series at Indianapolis Raceway Park. They put retired old racing drivers in very low and very wide half-million dollar supercars and set them loose on a 5/8 mile oval as a promotional event for Thursday Night Thunder. What could possibly go wrong?! That could possibly explain their condition on return.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The E38 M7 BMW should have built? I report, you decide:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> The E38 M7 BMW should have built? I report, you decide:


Those headlights are hideous.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> Those headlights are hideous.


This probably makes me an *******, but I question everything about that car based on the headlight choice. To think that is a good aesthetic means you may not be in control of your faculties.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

butterface


----------



## 206Helios16v (Aug 14, 2020)

*Just for Feels*

im debating on putting both my Helios GLIs up for sale.... in the same auction. One is modded pretty heavily as far as engine/suspension/exhaust goes, and the other is close as hell too Stock as you can get. they both have less rust than the one that sold not to long ago for 20k in Florida, and has no Rot at all. The close to stock one has a rebuilt title, i had it inspected and it has never been hit, from the look of the door handle its bene pry'd open and maybe a stolen recovery? just hit 110k miles, the modded one has 130k on it, cupkit/tt cams/ tt exhaust/ Digi swap/ short shift/ 50mm intake, clean title.

A: what kind of attention do you think these would draw? 
B: what kind of prices do you think it could pull? :beer:


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

206Helios16v said:


> im debating on putting both my Helios GLIs up for sale.... in the same auction. One is modded pretty heavily as far as engine/suspension/exhaust goes, and the other is close as hell too Stock as you can get. they both have less rust than the one that sold not to long ago for 20k in Florida, and has no Rot at all. The close to stock one has a rebuilt title, i had it inspected and it has never been hit, from the look of the door handle its bene pry'd open and maybe a stolen recovery? just hit 110k miles, the modded one has 130k on it, cupkit/tt cams/ tt exhaust/ Digi swap/ short shift/ 50mm intake, clean title.
> 
> A: what kind of attention do you think these would draw?
> B: what kind of prices do you think it could pull? :beer:


Sell them individually. Cars&bids might be better for these


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> I know some cars went through the Jaguar-sponsored "Fast Masters" series at Indianapolis Raceway Park. They put retired old racing drivers in very low and very wide half-million dollar supercars and set them loose on a 5/8 mile oval as a promotional event for Thursday Night Thunder. What could possibly go wrong?! That could possibly explain their condition on return.


 No, the ones we had come through were filled with testing equipment. Fort Stockton has a huge high speed tire testing track for Firestone, it's a 7.7 mile oval.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BaT isn't letting up on the S54 powered, five-not-six-speed Clown Shoes. Here's another one, with less than 70K on the clock:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Wimbledon said:


> Should I list my TT on BaT? There are none in the auction history so I have no prior listings to judge whether there is demand. The closest data point would be Mk5 R32 sales.
> 
> My car had a minor collision in 2008 and the rear bumper cover was replaced. Would that be enough to ruin its chances of a strong valuation on BaT?


Yes! I don't think many people realize that manual VR6 TTs even existed.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Harv said:


> Turbo or N/A?
> 
> No Reserve: 2001 Porsche 911 Turbo Coupe 6-Speed
> 
> ...



Interesting cars, the GT3 powered RS would be my pick of the two, it is odd and very rare to see one.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

56K mile 1991 420SEL:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

12 cylinder, long wheelbase E32, 67K miles, no reserve:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

That ∆ really checks all the boxes for me, except that funky light blue leather colour. Even the bland default black option would that that much more appealing to me.
Too close to light grey leather, another least favourite leather colour.
How are these generation 7 series for reliability, aside from the usual BMW issues like cooling components?


Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight using Tapatalk


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I actually like the blue, very fitting for a European car of this era. As for info on that generation 750il, I would ask Barry since he owns one he bought new.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> 56K mile 1991 420SEL:



love that, not normally a fan of cream interiors but on that car with that exterior, it just works


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

TJSwoboda said:


> 56K mile 1991 420SEL:


Just sent this to my aunt with a recommendation to buy it for future road trips. She's probably gonna retire soon and this would take her back to the days when she had her W126 Turbodiesel.

Also nice touch on making the walk-around video 4 minutes and 20 seconds.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> The E38 M7 BMW should have built? I report, you decide:


I’m let down by the stock tach, awful headlamps and awful steering wheel


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

roman16v said:


> This has to be a known car here on Vortex, right?
> 
> VR6-Powered 1992 Volkswagen Golf GTI


I’d flip that so hard


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

81K mile E30, manual, leather:


















One day in, and already bidding at eight grand.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Sub-100k E30, that's gonna go for stupid money


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

20VT*J4 said:


> Actually, there is a disclaimer on their site stating that they are aware of the issues people are experiencing, due to technical issues on their back end. They are working with CL to fix those issues, but no ETA for the fix is given. Either way, it doesn't appear to be dead for good...which is good! :laugh: 👍


As I expected, RIP BRZO









BRZO - BRZO


BRZO explores the enthusiast lifestyle. From cars and trucks to RC and Hot Wheels. Vehicles are vehicles and we are fans! Join us!




brzoapp.com







> Status Update: November 25, 2020
> 
> At this time the Craigslist service of BRZO has been discontinued.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I know fewer and fewer of us are even former VW people but, wow, what a time capsule this is!!

1982 Callaway Turbo Scirocco











Although, I'm seriously drawn to this Cayenne Turbo and the "scare people away" pricing they tend to have right now.

2006 Porsche Cayenne Turbo










Kind of funny though; you can find this vintage of Cayenne Turbo all day for ~$7-10K. Shows you what a $200 sticker package, $1,000 worth of lights and bars, and $1500 of wheels and tires will do for your sales price.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Didn’t make reserve on BaT, we’ll see if they do any better with Doug.

*1988 Nissan Hardbody Desert Runner 4×4*


















1988 Nissan Pickup Desert Runner 4x4 - Recently Refurbished Ultra-Rare Desert Runner Special Edition


This 1988 Nissan Pickup Desert Runner 4x4 is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends December 4 2020.




carsandbids.com













1988 Nissan Hardbody Desert Runner 4x4


Bid for the chance to own a 1988 Nissan Hardbody Desert Runner 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #33,731.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I wanted one of those Nissan trucks as a kid. There was one in my neighborhood too.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sporin said:


> Didn’t make reserve on BaT, we’ll see if they do any better with Doug.
> 
> *1988 Nissan Hardbody Desert Runner 4×4*
> 
> ...


I doubt it will do much better. Sure, many of us are in a different place mentally than we were in July. But the prevailing conditions are the same or worse now for many Americans. I don’t think the venue or the timing of the auction was the problem, rather it was an unrealistic reserve price. Yes the truck is very rare in that condition. But trucks almost always do poorly in the collector market compared to sports cars, whether it’s a 4x4 monster, custom hot rod, concours perfect restoration or a nice survivor.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

"Yeah baby, my car has a gull wing door."
"Don't you mean doors?"
"..."









No Reserve: 1975 ACOMA Mini Comtesse


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1975 ACOMA Mini Comtesse at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,304.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

As much as I like the desert runner, it's not an extended cab, so not for me.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Agree. I only like the d21's in extra cab. My wife nixed my potential purchase because she isn't a fan of her paint scheme anyway. Even though she misses our teal d21.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Sporin said:


> Didn’t make reserve on BaT, we’ll see if they do any better with Doug.
> 
> *1988 Nissan Hardbody Desert Runner 4×4*
> 
> ...


I wonder how much they think a truck with 263,000 miles should be worth.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Reasonably unmolested 16V. Needs some work though. Interesting convo in the comments.









No Reserve: 1990 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1990 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,226.




bringatrailer.com





🍿


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Reasonably unmolested 16V. Needs some work though. Interesting convo in the comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was the 2L 16V motor stock on these cars?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> was the 2L 16V motor stock on these cars?


Not sure about Canadian models. IIRC the 2.0L started in 90 on big bumper GTI and GLI and ran through 92.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> Not sure about Canadian models. IIRC the 2.0L started in 90 on big bumper GTI and GLI and ran through 92.


Big bumpers were a mid-year change. I was thinking the 2L was a model year change, so you could potentially still get a small bumper, 2L car?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I wonder how much they think a truck with 263,000 miles should be worth.


Yeah, that’s a lot of desert.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> Big bumpers were a mid-year change. I was thinking the 2L was a model year change, so you could potentially still get a small bumper, 2L car?


Entirely possible. I'm not 100% on that. I had a 1990 Calypso GLI with the 2.0L but it also had big bumpers.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

UncleJB said:


> Reasonably unmolested 16V. Needs some work though. Interesting convo in the comments.
> 🍿


Just enough visible cancer for me to know that car is hiding more under the flares and skirts. That's probably the result of only a few years of being driven in the winter when it was young


----------



## Go4Broke (Nov 19, 2004)

Nothing about the 1957 BMW 507 in this thread yet? With a current bid of $1.6 million? TCL is slipping...
1957 BMW 507 Series II w/Hardtop


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Big auction for BaT but for the 507 it's so far looking on track to sell at market value. On that point, for the longest time these were not very valuable cars relatively speaking. Interesting to see they've surpassed the 300SL Roadster.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Go4Broke said:


> Nothing about the 1957 BMW 507 in this thread yet? With a current bid of $1.6 million?


Username checks out.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> Entirely possible. I'm not 100% on that. I had a 1990 Calypso GLI with the 2.0L but it also had big bumpers.


In the US only 91 & 92 GTIs were big bumper and 2L 16V. We didn't get a 90 2L 16V GTI. Canada did though.

When I saw that car come up on BaT, my first thought was "it better be in Canada or it's being misrepresented"


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Matt said:


> In the US only 91 & 92 GTIs were big bumper and 2L 16V. We didn't get a 90 2L 16V GTI. Canada did though.
> 
> When I saw that car come up on BaT, my first thought was "it better be in Canada or it's being misrepresented"


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Has this not caught anyone's eye yet? It reminds me of Derek Spratt's GTI; iconic car reimagined for daily driving perfection.









RSR-Style 1980 Porsche 911SC 3.6L


Bid for the chance to own a RSR-Style 1980 Porsche 911SC 3.6L at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,150.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

thegave said:


> Has this not caught anyone's eye yet? It reminds me of Derek Spratt's GTI; iconic car reimagined for daily driving perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cars local, I should go for a test drive!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

You'll have to do it barefoot.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I've never wanted something this badly.
























Twin-Turbo 1975 Porsche 911S Backdate by Patrick Motorsports


Bid for the chance to own a Twin-Turbo 1975 Porsche 911S Backdate by Patrick Motorsports at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,251.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

My benefactors Group A E30 M3 is up. Haven’t driven it yet. I should break the covenant and ask to drive it before it goes.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> My benefactors Group A E30 M3 is up. Haven’t driven it yet. I should break the covenant and ask to drive it before it goes.


Looks like Road & Track did a small blurb on it.









Nothing Is Cooler Than a BMW E30 M3 in Group A Rally Spec


Every E30 M3 is a homologation-special dream car, but nothing beats one with a proper rally load out.




www.roadandtrack.com













1988 BMW M3 Rally Car


Bid for the chance to own a 1988 BMW M3 Rally Car at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,321.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

UncleJB said:


> Reasonably unmolested 16V. Needs some work though. Interesting convo in the comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of underneath have been added. Woof
We all know damn well the seller was hoping no one would ask for them. The prior owner made sure he wasn't getting away with that


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Greasy stuff going on in that auction.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MAC said:


> Pics of underneath have been added. Woof
> We all know damn well the seller was hoping no one would ask for them. The prior owner made sure he wasn't getting away with that


That's a lot of rust.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Wow. The color on that 75 911 is stunning. Bringing it into the interior however...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

MAC said:


> Pics of underneath have been added. Woof
> We all know damn well the seller was hoping no one would ask for them. The prior owner made sure he wasn't getting away with that


I wonder if the bidders are allowed to rescind their bids with the additional photos.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

They shouldn’t. Caveat emptor


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> "Yeah baby, my car has a gull wing door."
> "Don't you mean doors?"
> "..."
> 
> ...


Billionaire doors


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

This torque steer special looks like it's about to go for peanuts: 2001 Saab 9-3 Viggen convertible, manual like all Viggens, 122K miles, no reserve and bidding at $1700 with two days left.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's raining no reserve Viggens: This one's minus the drop top, and minus a fair amount of miles too. It's a '99 9-3 Viggen with 86K miles, bidding at $7500 with four days left:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

33K mile E39 M5, bidding at only $23K with four days left. Wonder if they'll hit the reserve...










Interior shots suck, because getting in the middle of the back seat and taking a picture is apparently hard. He did get three pictures of the cassette player, though.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> Big bumpers were a mid-year change. I was thinking the 2L was a model year change, so you could potentially still get a small bumper, 2L car?


I don't recall ever hearing about that combo during my time in mk2 land...
Maybe elsewhere though, but not in the states


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> Stromaluski said:
> 
> 
> > Big bumpers were a mid-year change. I was thinking the 2L was a model year change, so you could potentially still get a small bumper, 2L car?
> ...


I asked a friend of mine that was into mk2s and he couldn't think of ever hearing of that either, so maybe you're right?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

90.5 Jetta GLImhas 2.0 16V with small bumpers. Not sure if there was an equivalent GTI.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> I don't recall ever hearing about that combo during my time in mk2 land...
> Maybe elsewhere though, but not in the states


I think it's true. According to A2 Resource, the 2L 16V engine was introduced in the fall of 1989 for the 1990 GTI while the big-bumpers didn't appear until January 1990

Edit. Reading it again it looks like the 1990 GTI16V wasn't introduced until January of 1990. So perhaps, there were none with the small bumpers. 

The early 1990 Jetta 16v did have the small bumpers. Here's a R&T article featuring one.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Hajduk said:


> I think it's true. According to A2 Resource, the 2L 16V engine was introduced in the fall of 1989 for the 1990 GTI while the big-bumpers didn't appear until January 1990
> 
> Edit. Reading it again it looks like the 1990 GTI16V wasn't introduced until January of 1990. So perhaps, there were none with the small bumpers.
> 
> The early 1990 Jetta 16v did have the small bumpers. Here's a R&T article featuring one.


learn something new every day!


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

One of my favorite 911s of all time -- the 996.1 GT3. 💗

2000 Porsche 911 GT3 Clubsport


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> learn something new every day!


Same.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I need this but cannot have this. 
1988 M6


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

x(why)z said:


> I need this but cannot have this.
> 1988 M6


Of course you can. I have full confidence in you, just bid really high and it's yours.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Of course you can. I have full confidence in you, just bid really high and it's yours.


My bank account disagrees.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Although I like the look of the E24, I much prefer the way the E28 drives. I'd take an M5 over an M6 every day of the week for that reason.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> I asked a friend of mine that was into mk2s and he couldn't think of ever hearing of that either, so maybe you're right?


I was working at a VW dealer in 88-91. For the US, we only got 2L 16V with big bumper cars for Jetta or Golf. 1989 was a pretty pivotal year for VW production because all the 16V cars (still 1.8L) and regular Jetta/Golf were German. 1990 was huge because the Brazilian cars started coming ashore and then (IIRC) the 16V was the ONLY model that was German. You could see the poor build quality on the Brazil cars from across the lot. 




Hajduk said:


> I think it's true. According to A2 Resource, the 2L 16V engine was introduced in the fall of 1989 for the 1990 GTI while the big-bumpers didn't appear until January 1990
> 
> Edit. Reading it again it looks like the 1990 GTI16V wasn't introduced until January of 1990. So perhaps, there were none with the small bumpers.
> 
> The early 1990 Jetta 16v did have the small bumpers. Here's a R&T article featuring one.


Yeah, it was common for magazines to run their tests on cars that our market didn't get. Go back and look at any of the Mk1 GTI road tests.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

x(why)z said:


> I need this but cannot have this.
> 1988 M6


 I had a neighbor back in the early 2001 timeframe. He graduated college and moved to Portland. His Dad gave him his low mileage M6 as a graduation gift. Only 19K miles


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Diamond Dave said:


> I was working at a VW dealer in 88-91. For the US, we only got 2L 16V with big bumper cars for Jetta or Golf. 1989 was a pretty pivotal year for VW production because all the 16V cars (still 1.8L) and regular Jetta/Golf were German. 1990 was huge because the Brazilian cars started coming ashore and then (IIRC) the 16V was the ONLY model that was German. You could see the poor build quality on the Brazil cars from across the lot.


The 16v GTIs were built in Pennsylvania (like all Golfs bar the Cabrio) until production switched to Mexico (not Brazil). They were not built in Germany, unlike the Jetta. My 1987 GTI 16v was built in the US. Prior to the switch to Puebla production, VW had planned to produce the Jetta in the US (Michigan) but that plan was scrapped - probably due to the new NAFTA agreement.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Numbersix said:


> Although I like the look of the E24, I much prefer the way the E28 drives. I'd take an M5 over an M6 every day of the week for that reason.


Interesting. I don’t have a lot of personal experience driving an E28 but did daily drive an E24 for a few years. What’s so different in terms of feel, feedback or dynamic response between the M5 and M6? They’re virtually identical mechanically and I figured any small differences could be adjusted to suit personal preference via setup or bolt-on parts.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

x(why)z said:


> I need this but cannot have this.
> 1988 M6


♫I just want something, I can never have...♫


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

x(why)z said:


> I need this but cannot have this.
> 1988 M6


Look, it’s blue over tan, just like your CX-5. Get rid of the Mazda, put this in its spot and try explaining to your family that they’re imagining any fleet changes and that the “blue car” is still there? 😅


----------



## t44tq (Feb 21, 2002)

Hajduk said:


> The 16v GTIs were built in Pennsylvania (like all Golfs bar the Cabrio) until production switched to Mexico (not Brazil). They were not built in Germany, unlike the Jetta. My 1987 GTI 16v was built in the US. Prior to the switch to Puebla production, VW had planned to produce the Jetta in the US (Michigan) but that plan was scrapped - probably due to the new NAFTA agreement.


Production of the Jetta GLI 16v was in Mexico in 1988, for the US market. How do I know? A friend of mine got a '88 GLI 16v back in '91.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

TJSwoboda said:


> ♫I just want something, I can never have...♫


Could have if I was ok with only enjoying it for moments before succumbing to injuries inflicted my my SO. 



DubyaV said:


> Look, it’s blue over tan, just like your CX-5. Get rid of the Mazda, put this in its spot and try explaining to your family that they’re imagining any fleet changes and that the “blue car” is still there? 😅


Haha, not a bad idea. She's coming around to "getting it" when it comes to cars.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

t44tq said:


> Production of the Jetta GLI 16v was in Mexico in 1988, for the US market. How do I know? A friend of mine got a '88 GLI 16v back in '91.


According to A2Resource GLIs were German built until 1992.

You can see the models built in Europe in 1992 here


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E39 M5, barely under 100K miles:










Yay for a proper interior shot from the backseat! And what do we have here, another cassette player.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Also checking in with around 400 HP: Porsche, check. Big SUV, check. Three pedals, check.










Another solid interior shot. Maybe they're reading my bitching here.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Or for an E39 M5-lite with ultra-low miles (42K), BAT has this 2001 540 6-speed:










And I jinxed the interior shots, they're back to sucking with this one. There's not a lot of photos posted, though; hopefully more will be added. It's a non-navigation model as my 2003 540/6 was, and even with the low miles the pixels are already going to crap.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Last BMW for tonight: An E30 'vert, manual 142K miles:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Posting this VW Bus not only because of the incredible transformation, but because it was done at the same shop that's restoring our Bus right now. As you can see, they do some truly amazing work!










And a before photo


















1959 Volkswagen Type 2 23-Window Deluxe


Bid for the chance to own a 1959 Volkswagen Type 2 23-Window Deluxe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,378.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

That is ridiculous. Beautiful job. Looking forward to more details in your thread.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

2.0_Mazda said:


> That is ridiculous. Beautiful job. Looking forward to more details in your thread.


Thanks and I'm looking forward to having more updates to share. Currently waiting on metalwork to be delivered from KlassicFab.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Also checking in with around 400 HP: Porsche, check. Big SUV, check. Three pedals, check.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a nice GTS. Very rare manual option. Though truth be told it doesn’t really suit the character of the car. I don’t think that matters though. It’s an SUV for a Porschephile who wants a manual and they’re rare, thus further boosting scene points. I’ve dreamt of putting a Cayenne Turbo V8 into a 928 or 968 restomod.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I know I just recently saw someone post that they were looking for a MK1 Fiesta... Not sure who though. This is a cool looking little car. 









No Reserve: 1980 Ford Fiesta


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1980 Ford Fiesta at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,419.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

I've been staring at this car for the last hour. Yes, it's not the golden child of 911s but the color (and paint quality), mileage, options, condition, maint work, proximity to me and potential $$ make this a car I want to go see in person this weekend. 

29k-Mile 2002 Porsche 911 Carrera 4S Coupe 6-Speed


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

tbvvw said:


> I've been staring at this car for the last hour. Yes, it's not the golden child of 911s but the color (and paint quality), mileage, options, condition, maint work, proximity to me and potential $$ make this a car I want to go see in person this weekend.
> 
> 29k-Mile 2002 Porsche 911 Carrera 4S Coupe 6-Speed


I would not hesitate to buy that. Widebody 996's have a ton of appreciation potential, this one is immaculate, and "Service during current ownership included replacement of the IMS bearing with a dual-row LN Engineering upgrade kit along with the water pump and thermostat." Also the stack of paperwork and the upgraded head unit (along with the original in a box) is a big plus.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

When I had my brief dalliance with 240s back in the day this was considered the gold standard. I really like those wheels!









No Reserve: 1983 Volvo 242 Turbo Flathood


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1983 Volvo 242 Turbo Flathood at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,389.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> I would not hesitate to buy that. Widebody 996's have a ton of appreciation potential, this one is immaculate, and "Service during current ownership included replacement of the IMS bearing with a dual-row LN Engineering upgrade kit along with the water pump and thermostat." Also the stack of paperwork and the upgraded head unit (along with the original in a box) is a big plus.


Lots to think about, starting with do I sell an absolute mint/stock, clear title, 2007 S2K in Laguna Blue with 39K miles for this? Because I don't have room for both.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

1 of 8 M6 Convertible Competitions w/manual sold.

2015 BMW M6 Convertible Competition Package 6-Speed


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Can't believe that bus was sitting in the woods complete and in relatively good condition


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Sporin said:


> When I had my brief dalliance with 240s back in the day this was considered the gold standard. I really like those wheels!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad about the slush box though.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

tbvvw said:


> I've been staring at this car for the last hour. Yes, it's not the golden child of 911s but the color (and paint quality), mileage, options, condition, maint work, proximity to me and potential $$ make this a car I want to go see in person this weekend.
> 
> 29k-Mile 2002 Porsche 911 Carrera 4S Coupe 6-Speed


Wow that one is minty fresh.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Comment of the day:



> FrD wrote:
> 
> “The video shows the car pulling away from a stop”.
> 
> The car absolutely pulls away, then proceeds to attain a velocity of 7 mph. Heady stuff


LOL









No Reserve: Modified 1971 Volkswagen Super Beetle


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Modified 1971 Volkswagen Super Beetle at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,615.




bringatrailer.com





Also,
VW has a vast richness of nice vintage greys to choose from which would be better suited methinks, in my opinion the Nardo looks blah on this example.

Although,
I do like the Enkei Compes in this application.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

tbvvw said:


> Lots to think about, starting with do I sell an absolute mint/stock, clear title, 2007 S2K in Laguna Blue with 39K miles for this? Because I don't have room for both.


Wow that's a tough one as both are great cars from the same era, in same minty condition, with similar very low mileage...although one is a coupe and one is a convertible. Ultimately neither one is a bad choice. I'd go for the Porsche because I feel it has more X-Factor and I could see myself owning it for a very long time as 911's tend to age well but that's me (also I'd love to complement my old Porsche with one a bit more modern).


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Wow that's a tough one as both are great cars from the same era, in same minty condition, with similar very low mileage...although one is a coupe and one is a convertible. Ultimately neither one is a bad choice. I'd go for the Porsche because I feel it has more X-Factor and I could see myself owning it for a very long time as 911's tend to age well but that's me (also I'd love to complement my old Porsche with one a bit more modern).


I guess the big "unknown" right now is...we don't know what the 911 will go for??  It could bid up to $40k car in 3 days, nobody knows. I think I can get $28-30K for my car.

As a few of my BaT friends say (who've both bought and sold on BaT), it's the place to sell your car, not the place to buy your car!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This thing is pretty sweet... Not many left in this condition with lower miles.

1985 Audi 4000S Quattro 5-Speed 

It would be a shame not to lock the diff and play in the snow though...


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Put a bid in on this. Messaged the seller as he's local to me so see if I can see it tomorrow. 

S2000-Powered 1965 Ford Cortina GT 6-Speed


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Put a bid in on this. Messaged the seller as he's local to me so see if I can see it tomorrow.
> 
> S2000-Powered 1965 Ford Cortina GT 6-Speed


Nice! Have you driven RHD before? I worry my left hand couldn’t learn to shift.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Bad Rabbit Habit said:


> Nice! Have you driven RHD before? I worry my left hand couldn’t learn to shift.


Driven a few. Not too bad. I also used to shift my Dads E28 from the passenger seat when I was a kid, so my brain does it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Put a bid in on this. Messaged the seller as he's local to me so see if I can see it tomorrow.
> 
> S2000-Powered 1965 Ford Cortina GT 6-Speed



Total deal killer:



> The dome light does not work.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

62K mile 1988 M5. It's been from Canada to the UK to the US.







I almost called this an E34, because I thought they started in 1987. The listing says it's an E34. (shrug) Like the so-called Iron Maiden fan who doesn't know Doug Sampson was their drummer at the time they inked their record deal, or the Black Sabbath "fan" who doesn't know that Jimmy Phillips played slide guitar alongside Iommi when they were called Earth, I guess I'm just a poser BMW enthusiast.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-60K mile 12 cylinder E38:


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Put a bid in on this. Messaged the seller as he's local to me so see if I can see it tomorrow.
> 
> S2000-Powered 1965 Ford Cortina GT 6-Speed











Holy ****, that is amazing. I hope you win the **** out of the auction.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Back when I was in HS, my manager at the pizza place got one of these. Exact same spec, and he let me drive it. 









Single-Family-Owned 1988 Pontiac Fiero GT 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Single-Family-Owned 1988 Pontiac Fiero GT 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,394.




bringatrailer.com





This was a great looking car in ‘88 IMO.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Total deal killer:


You joke, but the dome light is the first thing I fix when I buy up a car. It’s such a pet peeve, that I have a buddy that turns it off ever chance he gets to bug me.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Bad Rabbit Habit said:


> You joke, but the dome light is the first thing I fix when I buy up a car. It’s such a pet peeve, that I have a buddy that turns it off ever chance he gets to bug me.


I usually turn them off in most cars. Idk why but I do.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I usually turn them off in most cars. Idk why but I do.


Same. Not sure why I do either. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I usually turn them off in most cars. Idk why but I do.





UncleJB said:


> Same. Not sure why I do either.


You guys are monsters.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Bad Rabbit Habit said:


> You guys are monsters.


If you will excuse me I’m going to drink a glass of cold milk like a serial killer.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> If you will excuse me I’m going to drink a glass of cold milk like a serial killer.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

TJSwoboda said:


> Sub-60K mile 12 cylinder E38:


Ugh. I still want one of these so badly, but they keep getting older and the automatic stays automatic. 

I would have been all over this if I had the means at the time, but alas.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Ugh. I still want one of these so badly, but they keep getting older and the automatic stays automatic.
> 
> I would have been all over this if I had the means at the time, but alas.


We have a frequent poster here who had an E38 740 converted to a 6-speed. And if you _really_ hunt high and low, you might be able to find a German-spec factory 6-speed manual E38 740. Or heck, get the above 750 and convert it.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Bad Rabbit Habit said:


> Nice! Have you driven RHD before? I worry my left hand couldn’t learn to shift.


I find RHD easier to deal with, but I'm left handed. So shifting with my left hand just feels natural.
That said, I would't drive a RHD car in a LHD world.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Iroczgirl said:


> I find RHD easier to deal with, but I'm left handed. So shifting with my left hand just feels natural.
> That said, I would't drive a RHD car in a LHD world.


I really enjoy driving rhd cars too. You get used to it in no time.



TJSwoboda said:


> We have a frequent poster here who had an E38 740 converted to a 6-speed. And if you _really_ hunt high and low, you might be able to find a German-spec factory 6-speed manual E38 740. Or heck, get the above 750 and convert it.


It's easy to swap a v8 e38 to manual but they never made a 6 speed manual 740 in other markets. Only the I6 e38's came with manual overseas.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Iroczgirl said:


> I find RHD easier to deal with, but I'm left handed. So shifting with my left hand just feels natural.
> That said, I would't drive a RHD car in a LHD world.


Agreed. I have driven a RHD car multiple times.....but I was driving in England, Scotland, and Ireland. I wonder how well I would do driving a RHD automobile in a LHD country. I am worried I would find it confusing. I did not have a problem learning to shift with the “wrong” hand.

Other people may also find the switch between RHD and LHD confusing. In England they began posting road signs that said “drive left, pass right” in several languages. I was told this was in response to the completion of the Chunnel between France and England. Automobile traffic from mainland Europe apparently increased dramatically. 🤔


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

RVAE34 said:


> It's easy to swap a v8 e38 to manual but they never made a 6 speed manual 740 in other markets. Only the I6 e38's came with manual overseas.


The Wikipedia article, citing this source in German, says otherwise. But it does specify that this was pre-1998 facelift, so they weren't available as late as I thought.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

TJSwoboda said:


> We have a frequent poster here who had an E38 740 converted to a 6-speed. And if you _really_ hunt high and low, you might be able to find a German-spec factory 6-speed manual E38 740. Or heck, get the above 750 and convert it.


Take a look at the link in my post.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Agreed. I have driven a RHD car multiple times.....but I was driving in England, Scotland, and Ireland. I wonder how well I would do driving a RHD automobile in a LHD country. I am worried I would find it confusing. I did not have a problem learning to shift with the “wrong” hand.
> 
> Other people may also find the switch between RHD and LHD confusing. In England they began posting road signs that said “drive left, pass right” in several languages. I was told this was in response to the completion of the Chunnel between France and England. Automobile traffic from mainland Europe apparently increased dramatically. 🤔


It's not too bad, but turning left across opposing lanes or passing can be a challenge. 

I owned a RHD van in New Zealand, and have driven extensively across the UK and Ireland and found it pretty easy to figure out. Would I own one over here? As a recreational/weekend car, hell yes. As a daily driver, probably not.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Driven a few. Not too bad. I also used to shift my Dads E28 from the passenger seat when I was a kid, so my brain does it.


My dad's Healey is RHD and after many thousands of miles behind the wheel in this LHD country (mostly driving in the Colorado Grand) I'll give you my thoughts..
For:
-It's better on twisty roads! You get to see further around left turns because you're sitting on the outside of the curve. On right turns, you hit the apex every time because you're sitting right there next to the outside line of the road.
-Easy to parallel park since you can stick your head out and see the curb. Also nice to just step out onto the sidewalk.
-It adds an additional x-factor to the car making it that much more of an occasion
-Surprisingly easy to get used to shifting with your left hand, although it can feel like you're shifting someone else's stick

Against:
-Passing on two lane roads can be tricky since you can't see around the car ahead of you
-Left turns at intersections can be similarly tricky
-No drive thru's


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Put a bid in on this. Messaged the seller as he's local to me so see if I can see it tomorrow.
> 
> S2000-Powered 1965 Ford Cortina GT 6-Speed


Dang, dog. That car could be absolutely amazing. That it's an early rev-happy engine makes it even better. 

I too don't think I'd want to drive a RHD car in a LHD environment. I was close, as I owned a Fairlady Z many years ago, but never got it to where I could drive it. I eventually sold it to a Z car place in New York that did restoration work. I sometimes wonder what became of it. 



spockcat said:


> Total deal killer:
> _light bulb_


I think the bubbling rust would be more of a concern.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> -No drive thru's


Except for Rally's/Checkers with their two-sided drive-throughs. But then you're stuck with Rally's/Checkers


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> I think the bubbling rust would be more of a concern.


As long as the car is priced accordingly I'm actually okay with it because it means you can drive the thing and not worry about stone chips/scratches etc. Maybe do a crazy driving season or two then get a respray and fix the rust.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

tbvvw said:


> I guess the big "unknown" right now is...we don't know what the 911 will go for??  It could bid up to $40k car in 3 days, nobody knows. I think I can get $28-30K for my car.
> 
> As a few of my BaT friends say (who've both bought and sold on BaT), it's the place to sell your car, not the place to buy your car!


CURRENT BID: *$34,500* ENDS IN: *3:37* 

Hit that bid button!!!


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

The big, red, candy like button!


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

No Cortina for me. Years of being in the car business make buying a car pretty clinical for me. I have a dollar amount I'll spend, and when it crosses it, I'm out. My $16k bid held for about a day, and I only bid that to show the seller I was serious so he'd let me see it in person. 

Woke up this morning and it was at $16,250, so I felt like my $22k line in the sand would work out. Nope, $30,250 hammer time. Great for the seller. He was a super cool dude who took the time to show me the car in the rain, but that's above what I was willing to spend on the car.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Wowza!


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yup, my old e38 m7


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

29k-Mile 2002 Porsche 911 Carrera 4S Coupe 6-Speed
SOLD FOR $40,252 ON 12/14/20

Give it just a couple of years and that price will seem very cheap.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

chucchinchilla said:


> 29k-Mile 2002 Porsche 911 Carrera 4S Coupe 6-Speed
> SOLD FOR $40,252 ON 12/14/20
> 
> Give it just a couple of years and that price will seem very cheap.


Jesus.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm clearly confused about E38s, so I'll deftly change the subject to E34s, specifically this 81K mile E34 M5 that hit BaT today with no reserve:


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> -No drive thru's


 That's what reverse is for.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> I'm clearly confused about E38s, so I'll deftly change the subject to E34s, specifically this 81K mile E34 M5 that hit BaT today with no reserve:


I love this.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> I love this.


Me too. I find it super appealing as it's got an extra level of sleeper status for some reason with the grey interior and subdued silver paint. It's a bucket list car for me.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I shouldn't be shocked, but I was shocked at the price with six days left to bid.


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

Modified 1988 Land Rover 110 5.3L


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1988 Land Rover 110 5.3L at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,644.




bringatrailer.com





I did the photos for this one, so it's fun to see the auction running. The 5.3 is a pretty great fit for the Defender 110 in my opinion.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

dan of montana said:


> Modified 1988 Land Rover 110 5.3L
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1988 Land Rover 110 5.3L at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,644.
> ...


Nice photos and a great looking rig. Love watching videos of some of my old stomping grounds too.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

117K mile E28 M5:


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> 117K mile E28 M5:





> This E28 M5 is offered with factory literature, a tool kit, service records, a clean Carfax report, and a clean Kansas title in the seller’s mother-in-law’s name.


Yeah, that's awkward… :laugh:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> 117K mile E28 M5:


Is that ventilation just forward of the shifter? Whatever it is they might have tried cleaning it unless my eyes are playing tricks - looks filthy in this photo.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Yeah, that's awkward… :laugh:


I'd hope that it's as simple as the seller's wife's father being the owner of the car, passing away, title being transferred to his wife (seller's mother in law) and her asking her son-in-law to help her sell the car.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Is that ventilation just forward of the shifter? Whatever it is they might have tried cleaning it unless my eyes are playing tricks - looks filthy in this photo.


It could be rust? Metal was quite common in interior bits like vents before crash safety standards pretty much made them obsolete.


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Is that ventilation just forward of the shifter? Whatever it is they might have tried cleaning it unless my eyes are playing tricks - looks filthy in this photo.


Its been a few years since I've had an E28 but I want to say the AC blow motor is under there.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah, I don't know but someone should have picked up on that and not posted that picture. The rest of the car looks stunning. I hate it when details like that get missed.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> Is that ventilation just forward of the shifter? Whatever it is they might have tried cleaning it unless my eyes are playing tricks - looks filthy in this photo.





ErikGTI said:


> Its been a few years since I've had an E28 but I want to say the AC blow motor is under there.


Yup. AC blower motor. They tend to get gunky pulling crap in from the cabin, and they get surface rust.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> Yup. AC blower motor. They tend to get gunky pulling crap in from the cabin, and they get surface rust.


Let's call it patina - it adds to the value.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Not BAT, but quite rare and expensive.









1969 Dodge Charger Daytona | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1969 Dodge Charger Daytona at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

One of my all-time favorite cars.

*1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II*








1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II


Bid for the chance to own a 1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,006.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Didn't know this was a thing. Kinda want








2016 Ford F-250 Super Duty MegaRaptor Power Stroke 4x4


Bid for the chance to own a 2016 Ford F-250 Super Duty MegaRaptor Power Stroke 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,934.




bringatrailer.com












next to a regular raptor


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

I love the spare tire, as if anyone would be able to change a 300lb wheel/tire combo on the side of the road.

While I think it's cool, it's also a rolling hazzard to everyone else on the road.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

KrisA said:


> I love the spare tire, as if anyone would be able to change a 300lb wheel/tire combo on the side of the road.
> 
> While I think it's cool, it's also a rolling hazzard to everyone else on the road.


Bruh... It's for you and your codriver when you're doing legit Baja racing.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Daily email was crazy with Mustangs today.

Ex-Florida Highway Patrol 1989 Ford Mustang SSP 5-Speed









1985 Ford Mustang GT 5.0 5-Speed









1989 Ford Mustang GT









https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1...e=dm&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2020-12-19









1984 Ford Mustang SVO









1988 Ford Saleen Mustang 5-Speed


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

23-Years-Owned 1990 Volkswagen Corrado 1.9L 16V 5-Speed


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

roman16v said:


> Daily email was crazy with Mustangs today.


Seems to be Mustang Week. There are 17 different Mustangs on BAT right now.

The 6 posted today are part of a collection.









BaT Auctions Presents: The Fox-Body Collection - Six 1980s Ford Mustangs


Learn more about BaT Auctions Presents: The Fox-Body Collection – Six 1980s Ford Mustangs on Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Another S54 powered, _five_ speed Clown Shoe, 45,001 miles, bidding at right about exactly its sticker price new with nine days left:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's a cool truck.









1974 Jeep Cherokee


Bid for the chance to own a 1974 Jeep Cherokee at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,804.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Corrado is tempting were it not for the salvage title.

The Jeep is just going to cost far too much to win.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> The Jeep is just going to cost far too much to win.


Plenty of trucks for sale. Check this one out. It's a bit cheaper. 









No Reserve: 1978 Ford C8000 Coors Truck


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1978 Ford C8000 Coors Truck at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,002.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

KrisA said:


> While I think it's cool, it's also a rolling hazzard to everyone else on the road.


That could be said about any full-size pickup when paired with the majority demographic.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Iroczgirl said:


> That Corrado is tempting were it not for the salvage title.


Very very tempting. Love that motor setup. Shock tower wasn't damaged and the owner has been driving it 23 years since it was repaired. Headlights, core support and hood was enough for any insurance company to total it at that time


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

MAC said:


> Very very tempting. Love that motor setup. Shock tower wasn't damaged and the owner has been driving it 23 years since it was repaired. Headlights, core support and hood was enough for any insurance company to total it at that time


Agreed. Any issues from the crash repair likely would have been resolved long ago. As for the salvage title, a car “with stories” will always be worth less than an identical car with a perfect history/ provenance. But given how thin Corrados are on the ground, I would think condition is paramount and the long-term ownership is another good sign the car was well loved. Just make sure you get an agreed value insurance policy, otherwise the previous salvage title history will come back to bite you.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Something you don't see that often.









1961 Porsche 356B


Bid for the chance to own a 1961 Porsche 356B at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,837.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

383-Powered 1969 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe 5-Speed









383-Powered 1969 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 383-Powered 1969 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,829.




bringatrailer.com





Price seems really good for what you get. IMHO you can't beat that shape.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

Iroczgirl said:


> That Corrado is tempting were it not for the salvage title.


The Corrado does NOT have a salvage title. It’s always been a clean title. The CARFAX also states ‘no salvage title history’ within the auction. 

I have quite a few pictures and documentation in the auction of the accident damage scope from 1998. Jake @ State Farm didn’t want to hold the claim open so I could find a used intercooler and control the surprise cost, so I committed to following through with the repair on my own.

I definitely understand questions and concerns about ‘total loss’. But I just need to correct the record on the title...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Ho-lee Jesus. This is it, my dream old lady garage find: A 1988 BMW 735i with a factory 5 speed manual transmission, and 24K miles on the clock. No reserve. If it weren't on the other side of the country, I'd be taking out another mortgage right now.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

^That's a pretty choice 7 series. Also the 356 looks good, My guess is it'll go for low 70's.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

A past coworker's car is FS:

(as in he is no longer a coworker, but still the current owner / seller)









1994 Lancia Delta Integrale Evo 2


Bid for the chance to own a 1994 Lancia Delta Integrale Evo 2 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,966.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm good friends with Nate too. Hope he gets all the money for the evo.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E30 'vert with 54K miles:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> ^That's a pretty choice 7 series. Also the 356 looks good, My guess is it'll go for low 70's.


It's a replacement engine, has 912 heater boxes and records only go back to the '80s, but you're probably right, but I expect it may go higher still.

I like that BaT says "Power is sent to the rear wheels via a four-speed manual transaxle", even though that's the only way to get one for the life of the model. I would hope anyone bidding on the car would know that!


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

So I just bought an original, unmolested EF Civic Si a week ago. Saw this popped up today.









No Reserve: 1989 Honda Civic Si 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1989 Honda Civic Si 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,101.




bringatrailer.com





I'll be watching this one; has more miles than mine by a decent amount.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ADDvanced said:


> So I just bought an original, unmolested EF Civic Si a week ago. Saw this popped up today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The people that spend big money on those are going to want an unmolested car. As clean as that thing is, I think it would be worth more to the BaT collector crowd if it was totally OEM. Get rid of the lowering springs and aftermarket dampeners, a-pillar gauges, etc. Even with the miles, it's so clean that I think it would be worth quite a bit to the right buyer.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

OEM always fetches more money.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

good friends mk1 gti went live this morning... super clean car thats been nothing but pampered for the last 10+ years. i had a chance to spend a couple weeks with it this fall finishing up some tuning, and man, what a blast.









1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI 2.0L 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI 2.0L 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,186.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Man, that thing is just about perfect!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

its really everything youd want in a mk1 IMO. the bigger cam 2l, the noises, the steering feel. and white over blue


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> its really everything youd want in a mk1 IMO. the bigger cam 2l, the noises, the steering feel. and white over blue


Any work done on the head?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

hmm i dont recall, i think it might have been port matched, maybe bigger valves? a few of us put that motor together a long time ago in another rabbit. its got quite a bit of punch in the mid range though.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Here's a cool truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is sweet. I had a yellow Cherokee Chief out in MT for a while. IIRC the motor was a 401. That thing was a beast. 

Unfortunately it was from Minnesota and had rusted out pretty badly. I ended up selling to a coworker.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> hmm i dont recall, i think it might have been port matched, maybe bigger valves? a few of us put that motor together a long time ago in another rabbit. its got quite a bit of punch in the mid range though.


That's beautiful. But why keep the JH head if swapping to EFI?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> good friends mk1 gti went live this morning











BAT MK1 GTI's for sale


also fairly used 150k gti going for over $10k... whew....




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

80K mile E39 M5 with Dinan exhaust:


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

TJSwoboda said:


> 80K mile E39 M5 with Dinan exhaust:


Dang, that is an amazingly well-spec'd M5. I'm such a sucker for tan leather and wood. I wish my M3 had the luxury trim just for the wood.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I love this...









No Reserve: 1974 Honda Civic Hatchback 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1974 Honda Civic Hatchback 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,189.




bringatrailer.com














This might be a good clean-up candidate. $9300 bid with under 4 hours to go.









1998 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1998 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,938.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I love this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Room in your garage? That car is precious.


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

I am not in the market for a boat right now but OMG this is pretty much my dream boat. And despite the auctionhouse, the trailer need not be brought.

1947 Chris-Craft Rocket Runabout 16' w/Trailer


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

Do you know anything about boats? I'm a life long boater and I don't see the appeal in those at all. They need to be refinished about ever 2 years, which is a huge PITA, and they suck gas but they aren't very fast since the hulls are displacement hulls, not really planing hulls. They are very pretty to look at, but kind of terrible in all other respects. That said a day on the water beats a day on land almost every time, so...


----------



## ghost03 (Oct 22, 2007)

ADDvanced said:


> Do you know anything about boats?


A little, definitely not an enthusiast though. The winter snowmobile camp is also the summer lake camp, but I'm generally much more interested in kayaks and skis. Yaks are slow as all get out, but it's so easy to toss one or two on the roof as opposed to hitches and ramps and mooring fees.



ADDvanced said:


> They are very pretty to look at


Bingo. I know it's a "bad" boat; but I wouldn't use it much and I'll admit the reasons you listed are a big part of why I'm not shopping for one. But the art and the style are what appeal to me...it'd be a collectible that occasionally I'd troll around in.


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

I mean they are DEFINITELY way cooler than a pontoon. So is a kayak, so you're ahead of the game.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

A 200K mile car built on the same factor floor as BMW's race cars, clearly a reliable daily driver.  Already bidding at $28K with six days left:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ADDvanced said:


> I mean they are DEFINITELY way cooler than a pontoon. So is a kayak, so you're ahead of the game.


At this point I'm gonna have to assume some terrible sh*t happened to you on a pontoon boat at some stage of your life.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

And another BMW M3. ❤









33k-Mile 1990 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a 33k-Mile 1990 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,008.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E30 M3s going for six figures... This is insane.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Oh man... this was the year I graduated HS and let me tell you... this was THE car we all lusted over at the "attainable" end of the spectrum.









1989 Ford Mustang GT


Bid for the chance to own a 1989 Ford Mustang GT at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,012.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

What was the preference for notch v hatch in those days?
Ive always thought the notch looked quite a bit better,. But they were very very well used cars by the time I was in HS


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

The LX 5.0 was for folks in the know, but that GT styling was all 80s glory.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Sporin said:


> Oh man... this was the year I graduated HS and let me tell you... this was THE car we all lusted over at the "attainable" end of the spectrum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a friend who bought a 87 GT 5.0 just like that except 5 speed and red over red. IIRC, it was about $16K MSRP. I wanted to get an LX 5.0 2 door but didn't want to "copy" him so I wound up with my Daytona Shelby Z.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

TJSwoboda said:


> E30 M3s going for six figures... This is insane.


Not really. Follows every historical norm for collectible cars for the last 30 years. People my age said the same thing about ‘Cudas when they hit 6 figures. 

All the more reason to start buying early 2000s cars now. Aston Martin, BMW, Porsche, Mitsubishi, Subaru


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1968 Chevrolet Camaro Z/28 302/290 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1968 Chevrolet Camaro Z/28 302/290 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,116.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

OG SUV if there ever was one.









1983 Chevrolet K5 Blazer Silverado 4x4


Bid for the chance to own a 1983 Chevrolet K5 Blazer Silverado 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,035.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> What was the preference for notch v hatch in those days?
> Ive always thought the notch looked quite a bit better,. But they were very very well used cars by the time I was in HS


I knew the notch was lighter, but: a.) liftbacks are superior for loading/unloading cargo, and b.) factory body kit. 

Now that I'm old, I'd split the difference and go with a 5.0 LX hatch.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

oidoglr said:


> I knew the notch was lighter, but: a.) liftbacks are superior for loading/unloading cargo, and b.) factory body kit.
> 
> Now that I'm old, I'd split the difference and go with a 5.0 LX hatch.


Agreed (now) but 18 year old, '80s Sporin with the hockey hair loved that GT styling.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Love that green. 👍









Original-Owner 1976 Porsche 914 2.0


Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 1976 Porsche 914 2.0 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,209.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Love that green. 👍
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I absolutely LOVE that thing!  I'd change the wheels, put in a more period correct radio, fix the surface rust in the driver's door jamb and leading edge of the hood and drive it as often as possible.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, I absolutely LOVE that thing!  I'd change the wheels, put in a more period correct radio, fix the surface rust in the driver's door jamb and leading edge of the hood and drive it as often as possible.


but for the inevitable ~ six figure price itll surely sell for, youd hope itd be a bit more perfect haha


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> but for the inevitable ~ six figure price itll surely sell for, youd hope itd be a bit more perfect haha


I'll be watching to see how much it sells for.


----------



## Gew (May 27, 2014)

• What are you watching?
2001 Lotus Elise

• What can you reasonably afford?
2003 Škoda Octavia

• What are you bidding on?
2004 VW Golf

As you may have realized, I'm not made out of money!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Under an hour left on this very nicely built 240Z vintage racer









1973 Datsun 240Z 5-Speed Race Car


Bid for the chance to own a 1973 Datsun 240Z 5-Speed Race Car at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,082.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Under an hour left on this very nicely built 240Z vintage racer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how much that would go for if it had a Paul Newman connection?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> BAT MK1 GTI's for sale
> 
> 
> also fairly used 150k gti going for over $10k... whew....
> ...


ends today, in a few hours - only at 7200 for now! 🤯


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

No Reserve: 950-Mile 1993 Lincoln Town Car Executive


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 950-Mile 1993 Lincoln Town Car Executive at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,166.




bringatrailer.com





This beauty went for $17,000! Only 950 miles!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow that Town Car is nice. Was '93 the last year for that car?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

This had me do a double-take: "Is that a Jeep with an Alfa grille!?" I had no idea these existed. I love it. While I know this will never happen, and Jeep people would flip the hell out, but it makes me wonder what an Alfa-badged Wrangler or Renegade would be like. 









1952 Alfa Romeo 1900 M "Matta"


Bid for the chance to own a 1952 Alfa Romeo 1900 M “Matta” at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,306.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Wow that Town Car is nice. Was '93 the last year for that car?


That generation of Town Car ran from 1990-1997, with a refresh in 1995.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

16V Scirocco.









1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,400.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 16V Scirocco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want those seats for my Jetta. Looks like a pretty clean, honest example.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 16V Scirocco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. One of the most reasonable auction outcomes I've seen, ever. $8150.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

...speaking of seats,
these are too damn cool:


























The car they come out of ain't bad either,
wow.









1980 RENAULT 5 TURBO 1


A captivating example of an iconic historic racer, understood to have been one of the Marlboro livery team cars as driven in the European Championship R5 Cup.



collectingcars.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Is that car in the attic of a house or ?


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> Is that car in the attic of a house or ?


It sure does look like it, dunno really.










Vast stacks of wide Minilites are sexy as hell tho.










Right now they've got a Yaris GR up on the block,
interesting.









2020 TOYOTA GR YARIS - DELIVERY MILEAGE


A great opportunity to acquire an incredible hot hatch to enjoy immediately. This sensational homologation special has taken the industry by storm.



collectingcars.com





Lack of commentary makes that site less engaging altho it is cool to see stuff we never get over here.

I love reading all the comments on BaT.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

More seats and more forbidden fruit...

...these Sabelts look super nice.









2016 ABARTH 695 BIPOSTO RECORD


An exceptionally rare special edition, with thrilling performance and the perfect dimensions to double up as a fun city car.



collectingcars.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool VW bus.









1971 Volkswagen Bus Panel Van


Bid for the chance to own a 1971 Volkswagen Bus Panel Van at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,559.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Elise S1 in North Carolina with 500 miles on it.








500-Mile 1998 Lotus Elise S1 Sport 190


Bid for the chance to own a 500-Mile 1998 Lotus Elise S1 Sport 190 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,749.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'Ludes man, F***IN' LUDES! #DenisLeary
It's not an SH, but it does have leather: BaT has a 2001 Honda Prelude 5-speed with 52K miles on the clock:


















Kind of disappointing that it doesn't have power seats. My 2000 SVT Contour had that...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Original owner, sub-100K mile E34 M5, already bidding at over $46K with six days left:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's a first year E39, yet only 71K mile 540i 6-speed:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

TJSwoboda said:


> Original owner, sub-100K mile E34 M5, already bidding at over $46K with six days left:


Why does an original owner, low mileage car not have floor mats?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> Why does an original owner, low mileage car not have floor mats?


Original ones worn out and made the car look worse? Didn't want to spend the money on new ones or couldn't find them?


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Stromaluski said:


> Is that car in the attic of a house or ?


Loft of a barn built into a slope. It's a very common thing



Stromaluski said:


> Why does an original owner, low mileage car not have floor mats?


Maybe they're dirty and the photos look better without them?


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Have y'all ever seen those lottery style car raffles they do in the UK?

First time I saw such I though it was scammy, but apparently it's a real thing and there's quite a few in operation.

i.e.:
just saw this R53 MINI slicktop...









Modified 2003 Mini Cooper S - Retro Comps


Mini Final Cut 480p




retrocomps.co.uk





...very cheap entry fee, but absolutely lacking details about the car,
video is total crap too:






But it made me wonder why anything similar ain't ever made it Stateside on a larger scale?

I may have missed it tho,
any big online raffle type lottery thingies in USA for cars?

Like $5 a ticket or whatever.






Competition Details - Dream Car Giveaways







dreamcargiveaways.co.uk





I mean _JAYSUS!_

I'd deffo throw a few quid at a chance to win a brand new Yaris GR!









Midweek Car Winner Andrew Keighley Wins Toyota GR Yaris Circuit Pack - MW4920


Andrew Keighley and his son Thomas are both huge BOTB fans, so you can imagine their delight when Christian showed up at their house this morning, a brand new Toyota GR Yaris in tow. As his father's surprise contact, Thomas found it incredibly difficult to keep the secret, but the surprise was a...




www.botb.com














What if BaT added something like that option for certain cars that are higher mileage or not expected to go astronomical with bidding?


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

stiggy-pug said:


> Have y'all ever seen those lottery style car raffles they do in the UK?
> 
> First time I saw such I though it was scammy, but apparently it's a real thing and there's quite a few in operation.
> 
> ...


Have you not been inundated with ads for omaze? I’ve seen EVWest converted 912s, GT40s, and van life Sprinters advertised for charity raffles.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Bad Rabbit Habit said:


> Have you not been inundated with ads for omaze? I’ve seen EVWest converted 912s, GT40s, and van life Sprinters advertised for charity raffles.


I have not.

But wow, looks cool and I'm gonna keep an eye on it.

Thanks!

Would have tossed some lettuce on this one just for a chance...










...the winner Stephen L. looks barely old enough to drive!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Holy crap. Jeff Gordon short track car from 1996 and 1997 when he won it all. Car has three victories and seven top-five finishes. This was peak Nascar for me.









Ex–Jeff Gordon 1997 Chevrolet Monte Carlo NASCAR Winston Cup Race Car


Bid for the chance to own a Ex–Jeff Gordon 1997 Chevrolet Monte Carlo NASCAR Winston Cup Race Car at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,882.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

F20C powered AE86 with all the proper bits and real Volks.

















Even driven by the Drift King himself in one of the awful Hot Version American features....
S2000-Powered 1985 Toyota Corolla GT-S


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

stiggy-pug said:


> Have y'all ever seen those lottery style car raffles they do in the UK?
> 
> First time I saw such I though it was scammy, but apparently it's a real thing and there's quite a few in operation.
> 
> ...


There's something about straight lotteries that are governed by gambling regulations. BOTB requires you to look at a picture and place the location of a digitally removed football so that it's a skill-based game rather than a pure game of chance. Presumably there are charitable exceptions, but Omaze offers a free entry option probably because they have to. Essentially the whole sale by lottery model is fraught with legal landmines. Every time I've seen one on FB I cringe.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I'm starting to resign myself to the idea that I will never own an air-cooled 911.

This car is local to me, just sold for $77k. Unless I'm mistaken, there is nothing special about this model and configuration. 

_Seventy-seven thousand dollars._









1971 Porsche 911E


Bid for the chance to own a 1971 Porsche 911E at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,761.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Y'all remember that yellow salvage title 911 turbo that sold for like $8k on Copart? I shoulda bought that...


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Sporin said:


> I'm starting to resign myself to the idea that I will never own an air-cooled 911.
> 
> This car is local to me, just sold for $77k. Unless I'm mistaken, there is nothing special about this model and configuration.
> 
> ...


I'm starting to look at 930 and 964 targas and cabs as I want one, too. If you can deal with a bit of flex, they're still affordable.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1987 VW GTI 16V









No Reserve: 1987 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1987 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #42,083.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd rather just import one from Europe. Which seems doable considering the current high bid.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> I'd rather just import one from Europe. Which seems doable considering the current high bid.



I hope you at least bid on this









No Reserve: Modified 1972 Mercury Capri


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Modified 1972 Mercury Capri at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,764.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1997 Saab 900 Turbo 'vert, manual, with whatever extras the Talladega Edition got you in '97, and only 66K miles:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BaT also has an '81 Euro market BMW 745, with only 111K miles on the clock. 249 HP/280 lb-ft of torque is absolutely insane for that time, but I'm sure the US market cars didn't get that.


















I don't suppose they offered this with a manual in Europe, did they?[/url]


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

And here we have an '87 325 sedan, manual, leather, _only 59K miles_ and no reserve. Bidding at eight grand with six days left:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> BaT also has an '81 Euro market BMW 745[/ur], with only 111K miles on the clock. 249 HP/280 lb-ft of torque is absolutely insane for that time, but I'm sure the US market cars didn't get that.
> 
> 
> I don't suppose they offered this with a manual in Europe, did they?


My friends parents had one when we were in high school. It was a grey market car with a 4 spd manual.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Another Saab hit BaT yesterday, an '89 900 Turbo 5-speed with only 94K miles:


----------



## 93JC (Jul 24, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> BaT also has an '81 Euro market BMW 745, with only 111K miles on the clock. 249 HP/280 lb-ft of torque is absolutely insane for that time, but I'm sure the US market cars didn't get that.


US market cars weren't turbocharged at all; only engine available in '81 was the naturally-aspirated straight-six, 173 hp. (733i)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> I hope you at least bid on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't, but the struggle was real. I wanted that thing, but I had to stay focused. I'm currently chasing a Rad-era favorite, coming to TCL later this year.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Iroczgirl said:


> I didn't, but the struggle was real. I wanted that thing, but I had to stay focused. I'm currently chasing a Rad-era favorite, coming to TCL later this year.


LOL. It was a pretty cool looking Capri though. 👍


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> LOL. It was a pretty cool looking Capri though. 👍


Sure was.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> Another Saab hit BaT yesterday, an '89 900 Turbo 5-speed with only 94K miles:


I love this.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Who doesn't like an IROC-Z? I like that generation. So '80s.









One-Owner 1987 Chevrolet Camaro Z/28 IROC-Z


Bid for the chance to own a One-Owner 1987 Chevrolet Camaro Z/28 IROC-Z at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #42,087.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Mileage is up there (126K), but I guess that's not bad for a fifteen year old car (15 gets you 120? lolololololers... What??). BaT has this 405 HP Porsche SUV with three pedals:


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Harv said:


> Holy crap. Jeff Gordon short track car from 1996 and 1997 when he won it all. Car has three victories and seven top-five finishes. This was peak Nascar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Evernham has been outbid. I wonder if he's just playing the waiting game at this point. I was really hoping I would win Mega Millions or Powerball by now so i could steal this.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

BMW M1 AHG. 4k miles










4k-Mile 1980 BMW M1 AHG


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Who doesn't like an IROC-Z? I like that generation. So '80s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care how white trash they are. I love third gen Camaros.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Sold on Bat on 1/5 - now on Boston Craigslist....









1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #41,400.




bringatrailer.com













1987 Volkswagen Scirocco - runs/drives - cars & trucks - by owner -...


*only phone-calls will be responded to, title is in hand ready for quick sale. Car can be seen anytime. Up for sale is an estate owned, 1 owner Volkswagen Scirocco which lived in South Carolina for...



boston.craigslist.org





Buyers remorse? Quick flip? Realized like all VW's it still needs $6k worth of work? Forgot to mention he bought it for the wife?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Are we sure it actually changed hands after the BAT auction? Sometimes buyers will just eat the bidding fee and not follow through on the purchase.

Oh I see. Car was sold in GA.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Are you feeling lucky? or reckless?

*2007 Audi S4 Avant*
* 6-Speed Manual, V8 Power, Imola Yellow, Some Modifications*









2007 Audi S4 Avant - 6-Speed Manual, V8 Power, Imola Yellow, Some Modifications


This 2007 Audi S4 Avant is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends January 27 2021.




carsandbids.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm not normally a wagon person, but I would buy that.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

That wagon is hot. I really want a set of those BBS Co wheels for my Golf.


----------



## Vladimir VR6 (May 28, 2007)

This picture of the S4 wagon really shows how short is the prestige gap and how long of a nose these have.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This is pretty cool...









No Reserve: 42k-Mile 1994 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 42k-Mile 1994 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #42,316.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> This is pretty cool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of mine is the previous owner that imported that car. I've seen it in person a couple times. It is a SUPER cool car.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

Harv said:


> Holy crap. Jeff Gordon short track car from 1996 and 1997 when he won it all. Car has three victories and seven top-five finishes. This was peak Nascar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really a big NASCAR fan but I did like Jeff Gordon.
Well spoken and hated by red necks everywhere. 

That car would be damn fun to rage around in but $155k!!!


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

100% want that wagon
100% cannot afford that wagon


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> This is pretty cool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I absolutely love this.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> Wow. I absolutely love this.


Yeah, I want this so badly. I love the 16v way too much. I had a 5-speed B3 Passat sedan and that thing was an unbelievably impressive highway cruiser. Loves that car so much, but love the 26v GTis even more. Have a four door would be incredibly cool. I'd honestly rather have that than my car almost... Almost.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Sent you a message! 



Stromaluski said:


> A friend of mine is the previous owner that imported that car. I've seen it in person a couple times. It is a SUPER cool car.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Shawn O said:


> Sent you a message!


Did you scoop this up??? Well bought if so man - congrats!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Shawn O said:


> Sent you a message!


Thought I recognized that BaT handle somehow...

This might sound out of left field, but did you have an '87 GTI 16v in dark red way back in the day?


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

No, I had a couple black Mk 2 GLIs, low mileage 85, and a few Montana green GTIs. Never liked the MK IIIs because the ABA 8V was VW cheating the North American market out of the better engine to push sales to the VR6.



http://www.superstreetonline.com/features/160-0701-et-1992-volkswagen-gtiphoto-gallery/#photo-01


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's not the sport package nor the long wheelbase, but it's the last of the good 7 Series with only 66K miles: A 2001 BMW 740i:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Getting even better: A sub-50K mile E39 M5:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

(sees a 3100 [yes, thirty-one hundred] mile Prelude, but it's a slushbox, cringes)

Here's an unknown mileage title E38; this can't possibly end badly. Oh, it has a clutch pedal:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

18K mile '82 Benz 300 diesel, no reserve:


















Adjusting for inflation, in today's money this was a $100K car new.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Well that escalated quickly....


















No Reserve: 1969 Chevrolet Corvette L88 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1969 Chevrolet Corvette L88 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #42,419.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

My best friends older brother had one of these when I was a kid. What a beast 


















No Reserve: 1981 Honda ATC 250R


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1981 Honda ATC 250R at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #42,722.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

37k mile TDI Cup Edition. I always thought these were pretty cool. Very rarely seen.


















Original-Owner 37k-Mile 2010 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup Edition


Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 37k-Mile 2010 Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup Edition at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #42,821.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> 37k mile TDI Cup Edition. I always thought these were pretty cool. Very rarely seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When VW was buying back all the dieselgate cars, our local dealership had a Laser Blue TDI Cup Edition (they only made 78 cup editions in laser blue) come in as part of that buyback. I cried inside when I saw it.


----------



## DLF-VW2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Juiced6.3 said:


> Not really a big NASCAR fan but I did like Jeff Gordon.
> Well spoken and hated by red necks everywhere.
> 
> That car would be damn fun to rage around in but $155k!!!


Former JG(R.E.) crew chief purchased the car.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> When VW was buying back all the dieselgate cars, our local dealership had a Laser Blue TDI Cup Edition (they only made 78 cup editions in laser blue) come in as part of that buyback. I cried inside when I saw it.


Ugh that sucks. I have only seen one Laser blue TDI Cup car. 

We had a '08 Jetta S with 5spd manual in Laser Blue. I loved that color.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

TJSwoboda said:


> Getting even better: A sub-50K mile E39 M5:


Car is trashed..


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*No Reserve: 1969 Chevrolet Corvette L88 4-Speed
CURRENT BID: $431,000 ENDS IN: 1 day 







*

*I wonder how high it's gonna go...*


----------



## ConnorW (Jan 22, 2011)

UncleJB said:


> Ugh that sucks. I have only seen one Laser blue TDI Cup car.
> 
> We had a '08 Jetta S with 5spd manual in Laser Blue. I loved that color.


I've had my Laser Blue TDI Cup listed for sale on the forum for a while. I've been wondering if Bring a Trailer might be a more productive venue for it...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

sold for a bit more than i think its worth without knowing the source of the possible smoke. everything else is relatively easy to completely overhaul
but perhaps a rare BaT case where you might _actually_ need to bring a trailer! 









No Reserve: 1976 Rolls-Royce Silver Shadow Project


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1976 Rolls-Royce Silver Shadow Project at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #42,687.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

ConnorW said:


> I've had my Laser Blue TDI Cup listed for sale on the forum for a while. I've been wondering if Bring a Trailer might be a more productive venue for it...


Why oh why did you have to show me that? Beautiful car, I love everything about it. 

I'd see what the BaT car goes for and then go from there.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> Car is trashed..
> 
> View attachment 66474


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

No Reserve '95 Civic Si 


















No Reserve: 1995 Honda Civic Si Hatchback 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1995 Honda Civic Si Hatchback 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,062.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Loving these two old Saabs


















No Reserve: 1978 Saab 99 Turbo


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1978 Saab 99 Turbo at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #42,865.




bringatrailer.com






















No Reserve: 1975 Saab 95 Wagon


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1975 Saab 95 Wagon at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #42,832.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^love that 78 Saab. A friend had a 79 growing up. FWD in the contemporary sea of RWD barges. What a quirky shape, I thought, until I scrolled down to see the 75...now that is a quirky shape.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sporin said:


> Are you feeling lucky? or reckless?
> 
> *2007 Audi S4 Avant*
> * 6-Speed Manual, V8 Power, Imola Yellow, Some Modifications*
> ...


Sweet ride but $18k is a bit rich for one with 133k miles. I feel like I missed the boat on these. Yes you can still find sedans for $5-8k, most with deferred maintenance needs. But this one ticks all the boxes. It’s just some OEM 19” anthracite “Rotor” wheels and suspension (air ride?) away from being a solid scene car.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

ConnorW said:


> I've had my Laser Blue TDI Cup listed for sale on the forum for a while. I've been wondering if Bring a Trailer might be a more productive venue for it...


Oh man, that is a gorgeous car. I really wish I was in a position to buy another car... that would be it. I don't suppose you have any interest in trading for a CC?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> Oh man, that is a gorgeous car. I really wish I was in a position to buy another car... that would be it. I don't suppose you have any interest in trading for a CC?


My exact thoughts! LOL


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

1967 Chevrolet Chevy II Nova Coupe V8 Project

I'm really interested to see what this goes for. Probably my #1 dream car, and this would be a perfect candidate for a stock restoration or custom resto-mod.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Man that's an awesome canvas to start with... Leave the outside alone and build a nice modern powerplant. Clean up the interior.
Those and the early falcons are so rad!

edit quick search suggests the completed values of these arent really off the charts, so as you said definitely interesting to see what a clean but repainted non running project goes for. $4500? $6000?

i was eyeballing these and the falcons a bit before getting my mgb


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

All the Mustang stuff fits the Falcons too. Would be really easy to build one.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> Sweet ride but $18k is a bit rich for one with 133k miles. I feel like I missed the boat on these. Yes you can still find sedans for $5-8k, most with deferred maintenance needs. But this one ticks all the boxes. It’s just some OEM 19” anthracite “Rotor” wheels and suspension (air ride?) away from being a solid scene car.


I got in when I could, and when I sold mine with 167k on it last year, I would have gladly purchased a newer one with lower miles, but any 6MT Avants with timing chain guides done were already more than I was willing to pay for another daily driver. From a packaging perspective, it was a perfect car for a dad living in the Midwest, reality was I was constantly anxious about what was going to go wrong with it next, even with a brand new crate motor swapped by the dealer. Ironically, it was a car that would have suited me more when I was single, because I was more tolerant of basket case cars when I didn't have kids to get to daycare in the morning.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

fouckhest said:


> My exact thoughts! LOL


Interested in buying a second CC? 🤣


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Original owner 2001 BMW 540 6-speed, 74K miles, no reserve:


















Probably didn't come with navigation originally; that's a Kenwood aftermarket stereo.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Or if 282 HP is too much for you, also with no reserve is this 2001 528 5-speed manual. No sport package, though. The page title thinks it's a 525.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

_Or_ you can sacrifice a pedal to double the cylinders on that 528, and get this seventeen year old BMW. It has just under 50K miles, so the V12 is just broken in to the point that it will grenade in another 12K miles.  Anyway, it's a 2004 BMW 760Li, no reserve auction. Push button start in 2004 apparently meant you still had to put a key or key fob into something:


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

In my opinion, these are among the most beautiful cars ever made.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> Original owner 2001 BMW 540 6-speed, 74K miles, no reserve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great car. Thought you had posted a closed auction for a minute there; this very close comp '01 540i 6-speed with 58k mi, in Orient Blue Metallic over Sand Beige Montana leather, just closed at $24k:

2001 BMW 540i 6-Speed












x(why)z said:


> In my opinion, these are among the most beautiful cars ever made.


Buckle up, I think this one's going to the moon.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

mhjett said:


> Great car. Thought you had posted a closed auction for a minute there; this very close comp '01 540i 6-speed with 58k mi, in Orient Blue Metallic over Sand Beige Montana leather, just closed at $24k:
> 
> 2001 BMW 540i 6-Speed
> 
> ...


Time to cashout my GME!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

mhjett said:


> Great car. Thought you had posted a closed auction for a minute there; this very close comp '01 540i 6-speed with 58k mi, in Orient Blue Metallic over Sand Beige Montana leather, just closed at $24k:
> 
> 2001 BMW 540i 6-Speed


Damn, that's the same mileage and the same price I paid for my '03 540/6, when it was only five years old.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

BAT announces shipping service.

I ran a quote from So. Cal to NW Montana. Prices are pretty good $1400 open, $2100 enclosed.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I just got an email from them about that. Smart.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

If you're looking at a car in a different country, it still gives you the option to calculate a quote, but then just gives you an error. I'm betting that's something that nobody thought of.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

So I noticed BaT had a listing from Italy. I thought BaT was NA only.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

How nice. 540's now cost same as M5's from a year or two ago.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

absoluteczech said:


> So I noticed BaT had a listing from Italy. I thought BaT was NA only.


They've had international listings since they started. I've seen Netherlands (tons and tons, including the 190E Evo II yesterday), Japan (mostly Minis and Kei cars by Amagasaki Motors) and, less often, Southern Europe (Italy and Greece). In fact, my favorite 911 ever on there (was my wallpaper for a while) was in Greece.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

To follow up, this was the 911 from Athens in 2018 that I was talking about above.

Twin-Plug 1969 Porsche 911 ST Tribute


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

VadGTI said:


> They've had international listings since they started. I've seen Netherlands (tons and tons, including the 190E Evo II yesterday), Japan (mostly Minis and Kei cars by Amagasaki Motors) and, less often, Southern Europe (Italy and Greece). In fact, my favorite 911 ever on there (was my wallpaper for a while) was in Greece.


huh maybe ive just missed it this entire time or just wasnt paying attention.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

absoluteczech said:


> huh maybe ive just missed it this entire time or just wasnt paying attention.


Same here - I have only ever noticed US or Canada listings. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

absoluteczech said:


> So I noticed BaT had a listing from Italy. I thought BaT was NA only.


I was looking at the Bentley Turbo RL that was listed yesterday. It's in the UK.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Same here - I have only ever noticed US or Canada listings. 🤷‍♂️





Stromaluski said:


> I was looking at the Bentley Turbo RL that was listed yesterday. It's in the UK.


I think it is rare, but occasionally you do see cars from outside of NA. I recall seeing some cars from Europe and Japan in the past.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

There was a Mk1 Golf offered with free shipping. I believe it was from Greece.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

There's an hour left on this R32. Should be interesting soon. 🍿 









Original-Owner 14k-Mile 2004 Volkswagen R32


Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 14k-Mile 2004 Volkswagen R32 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #42,882.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

hammer price was $47,500 for that R32. the winning bidder also bought a 16k mile DBP R32 in 2019 for $40,555.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

n0rdicalex. said:


> hammer price was $47,500 for that R32. the winning bidder also bought a 16k mile DBP R32 in 2019 for $40,555.


Geez. Is he planning on starting an R32 museum?


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

some people like to collect them .. I wouldn't know anything about that


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> hammer price was $47,500 for that R32. the winning bidder also bought a 16k mile DBP R32 in 2019 for $40,555.


If I had to guess, the winning bidder is probably trying to collect some of the lowest mileage examples of all 4 colors haha


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

aar0n. said:


> If I had to guess, the winning bidder is probably trying to collect some of the lowest mileage examples of all 4 colors haha


someone mentioned a low mileage Tornado Red example in the comments and the winning bidder replied. I would suspect similar of trying to collect all four colors, which would be nice if I had the means or space. 

now, if I could just find a nice lower mileage mk4 1.8T GLI in BMP or BLM.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> BAT announces shipping service.
> 
> I ran a quote from So. Cal to NW Montana. Prices are pretty good $1400 open, $2100 enclosed.


Bring a trailer... Or don't.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

PoorHouse said:


> BAT announces shipping service.
> 
> I ran a quote from So. Cal to NW Montana. Prices are pretty good $1400 open, $2100 enclosed.



Kind of expensive. I just looked a car listing from Texas to get a quote to compare and it was almost double what I recently paid thru Montway.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

PoorHouse said:


> BAT announces shipping service.
> 
> I ran a quote from So. Cal to NW Montana. Prices are pretty good $1400 open, $2100 enclosed.


I paid $2,100 from New Jersey to LA so I'm gonna go ahead and disagree with you on that, Bob.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> I paid $2,100 from New Jersey to LA so I'm gonna go ahead and disagree with you on that, Bob.



Your results may vary. Note that I'm 120 miles north of I90 in The middle of nowhere.
It's typically an extra $400+ once your off a main interstate route.

With a friend in the shipping industry the best I see is about $2 per mile coming in or out of here. 

Big city to big city is way cheaper based on ease of transport and volume.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

This was a great looking car.









No Reserve: 28k-Mile 2000 Jaguar XK8


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 28k-Mile 2000 Jaguar XK8 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,294.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PoorHouse said:


> Your results may vary. Note that I'm 120 miles north of I90 in The middle of nowhere.
> It's typically an extra $400+ once your off a main interstate route.
> 
> With a friend in the shipping industry the best I see is about $2 per mile coming in or out of here.
> ...



Pretty much this. Just like UPS charges more for remote locations and residential deliveries. Comparing shipment costs based solely on distance isn't a good comparison.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The last of the good 7 Series, and it has both the sport package _and_ the long wheelbase: A 2001 740iL with only 73.5K miles:


----------



## 1552 (Feb 2, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> The last of the good 7 Series, and it has both the sport package _and_ the long wheelbase: A 2001 740iL with only 73.5K miles:


You could seriously have started your own BaT BMW thread and it would be at least 181.5 pages long by now


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Why doesnt that 7 series have a sport steering wheel?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

TJSwoboda said:


> The last of the good 7 Series, and it has both the sport package _and_ the long wheelbase: A 2001 740iL with only 73.5K miles:


I remember Chris_V saying that LWB 740 Sport Package cars did not exist. Am I missing something?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

1552 said:


> You could seriously have started your own BaT BMW thread and it would be at least 181.5 pages long by now


That's what happens when your car company becomes a shell of its former self. 🤔

I can't think of another car company that has disappointed me more – before my own eyes and over a 20 year period – than BMW.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Short Nose Jaguar D-Type Re-Creation by Classic Jaguar Replicas


Bid for the chance to own a Short Nose Jaguar D-Type Re-Creation by Classic Jaguar Replicas at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,282.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Short Nose Jaguar D-Type Re-Creation by Classic Jaguar Replicas
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Short Nose Jaguar D-Type Re-Creation by Classic Jaguar Replicas at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,282.
> ...


Such a pretty car. It would be lovely to drive on a nice sunny spring day on the back roads around Napa and the Bay area at a brisk pace.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

bombardi said:


> Why doesnt that 7 series have a sport steering wheel?


It sure is a beautiful car. IMO, the reason a "Sport" won't have the 3-spoke wheel is because it has the Cold Weather package which is a 4-spoke heated steering wheel. Also, this doesn't have the sport seats either. The big things the Sport package brought were the Sport transmission buttons to the lower left of the shifter and the short ratio rear end. I don't think the iL ever got the sport rear end in USA.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

It's a sad day folks. I just found out why I hadn't seen any Mercedes 65 posts from one of the BEST BAT sellers, bruce_m is because he got sick in early summer 2020 and passed in October.

If you never followed a Bruce_M auction, you really missed out. A fantastically knowledgeable and fair seller. Prior to BAT fame, he was THE person to go to if you wanted to purchase a clean Audi D2 S8. Through BAT, he has more likely sold more of the 65 series Mercedes (twin-turbo V12) than any dealer and his auctions are always crazy entertaining. 

He sold almost 50 cars on BAT alone, before passing in October 2020.


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

Diamond Dave said:


> It's a sad day folks. I just found out why I hadn't seen any Mercedes 65 posts from one of the BEST BAT sellers, bruce_m is because he got sick in early summer 2020 and passed in October.
> 
> If you never followed a Bruce_M auction, you really missed out. A fantastically knowledgeable and fair seller. Prior to BAT fame, he was THE person to go to if you wanted to purchase a clean Audi D2 S8. Through BAT, he has more likely sold more of the 65 series Mercedes (twin-turbo V12) than any dealer and his auctions are always crazy entertaining.
> 
> He sold almost 50 cars on BAT alone, before passing in October 2020.


That’s sad to hear. I always enjoyed the commentary in his auctions. He was very free with his knowledge on what he did to the cars to keep costs manageable.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Diamond Dave said:


> It's a sad day folks. I just found out why I hadn't seen any Mercedes 65 posts from one of the BEST BAT sellers, bruce_m is because he got sick in early summer 2020 and passed in October.
> 
> If you never followed a Bruce_M auction, you really missed out. A fantastically knowledgeable and fair seller. Prior to BAT fame, he was THE person to go to if you wanted to purchase a clean Audi D2 S8. Through BAT, he has more likely sold more of the 65 series Mercedes (twin-turbo V12) than any dealer and his auctions are always crazy entertaining.
> 
> He sold almost 50 cars on BAT alone, before passing in October 2020.


I didn't realize he was into Mercedes, as well. There was a post on QuattroWorld about it.





__





quattroworld.com Forums: Passing away of Bruce M


The Audi Enthusiast website. Forums for all Audis including A4, S4, A5, S5, A6, S6, allroad, A8, S8, TT, R8, Q5, Q7, 4000, 100, 200, v6, v8, vintage, local forums



forums.quattroworld.com


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

x(why)z said:


> In my opinion, these are among the most beautiful cars ever made.
> 
> View attachment 67234


Lots of chatter about some boring logistics and shipping details, so let's get back to what we're here for:

THE CARS

This 400GT is gorgeous. Long hood. Swoopy lines tapering to the rear. Enormous axle to dash ratio. Beautiful grand touring form like a 60s Aston. 

Glad we have this car in this thread.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Holy mama...



















"The driver-side doorsill has been airbrushed with a wizard wearing purple robes with McLaren-logo details, depicting Merlin casting a spell in the shape of Ayrton Senna’s home track, Interlagos in São Paulo, Brazil. The throttle pedal features etchings of crescent moons and stars. A nearby plaque indicates that this car is number 401 of 500 produced."









600-Mile 2019 McLaren Senna MSO "Merlin"


Bid for the chance to own a 600-Mile 2019 McLaren Senna MSO “Merlin” at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,489.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

It will be interesting to see if the Senna appreciates. It will be a case study to see if there really is a market for function over form supercars. 

My guess is no especially since they seem to come out with a new special edition monthly, and the 765LT is pretty close in performance. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Curious to see what this goes for. 3k mile 2018 Golf R 


















3k-Mile 2018 Volkswagen Golf R 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 3k-Mile 2018 Volkswagen Golf R 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,250.




bringatrailer.com





This No Reserve 2002 9-3 Viggen may be a decent bargain.


















No Reserve: 2002 Saab 9-3 Viggen


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2002 Saab 9-3 Viggen at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,137.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Curious to see what this goes for. 3k mile 2018 Golf R


4 owners in four years is weird. Warranty service could be a challenge since it's a Canadian car.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

My guess is Canadian that moved and/or dealer trade. But 4 us excessive, maybe a lemon?

Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight using Tapatalk


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

1974 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000


Bid for the chance to own a 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,244.




bringatrailer.com










That viddie needs moar Hendrix.

I would have chosen this track:






Still dreamin' of 105 Alfa GTV --- had my chances in the past but never pulled the trigger on one even though they were long undervalued and incredibly cheap.

1974 examples are the most common in USA.

1969 would be the one I'd love to have.









1969 Alfa Romeo GTV 1750


Bid for the chance to own a 1969 Alfa Romeo GTV 1750 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #15,318.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe it’s just what they’re posting on Twitter, but is it me or is it very Mercedes heavy on BaT lately?


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

StressStrain said:


> Lots of chatter about some boring logistics and shipping details, so let's get back to what we're here for:
> 
> THE CARS
> 
> ...


I love golden-era BMWs as much as anyone, but page after page of them was getting a bit boring. If I were in a different tax bracket, I'd have a 400GT. And that brings me to what we have below. 



Harv said:


> Holy mama...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just cannot get excited about supercars anymore. I'm probably just an old man yelling at a cloud, but the supercar died for me when the Aventador came out without a six-speed manual. I just don't care anymore, but then again, I come from the era where my poster cars were the Countach, Diablo, F40, and F1.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

x(why)z said:


> I love golden-era BMWs as much as anyone, but page after page of them was getting a bit boring.


Boring indeed!

I would expect much more diversified interests given this is TCL.

I am excited to see this car for many different reasons,
and even moreso stonked on it because it actually seems possibly obtainable for me...









No Reserve: 1994 Peugeot 106 Rallye S1


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1994 Peugeot 106 Rallye S1 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,353.




bringatrailer.com





...would be keen to see if it would be a case of _never-meet-your-heroes_ disappointment,
but regardless of that aspect its legendary status is undeniable.

And would you look at these beautiful inner doors?

Takes my breath away.

Minimalist perfection.










‘What strikes you is how alive the whole car feels, from the steering with its consistent flow of granular feedback, to the engine with its razor responses and a glorious, ever-increasing keenness to rev. Its unburstable enthusiasm and manic workrate infect the whole car, egging you on to drive it harder and faster. 

‘The chassis is similarly wired, constantly on tip-toe and poised to dart for an apex. You tackle the road in completely the opposite way to the C2, for rather than trust blindly in the reserves of grip and neutral balance, you summon all the information you can gather from your fingertips and buttocks to judge precisely how close you want to get to the more modest but far more clearly telegraphed limits... there’s still magic in the machinery.’ 

Turning off the motorway, the sheer weight of the little Pug’s unassisted steering hits home at the very first roundabout - the clutch is pretty beefy too - and it’s all rather at odds with the stripped-out interior and the rorty, high-revving motor. 









Peugeot 106 Rallye - review, history, prices and specs | Evo


Light, sharp, fun, the Peugeot 106 Rallye is a hot hatch in the classic vein that can still show modern rivals a thing or two




www.evo.co.uk


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Pinstripes can be cool YES.










Also they can be just please NO!

I keep tabs on all the R53 MINI's that pass through BaT --- this example has some of the poorest quality "pinstriping" that I've ever seen.









No Reserve: 2006 Mini Cooper S JCW


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2006 Mini Cooper S JCW at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,469.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1552 said:


> You could seriously have started your own BaT BMW thread and it would be at least 181.5 pages long by now


I report, you decide, and maybe I'll get to live vicariously through someone.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

stiggy-pug said:


> Boring indeed!
> 
> I would expect much more diversified interests given this is TCL.
> 
> ...


Damn, do I want this, too. I came so close to buying a 205 GTi when I was briefly living in New Zealand in 2010. They are stunningly fun little cars.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Modified 1989 Ferrari 348 TS


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

28k-Mile 1999 Lexus SC400









Really love these... proper V8 and RWD, would be the perfect highway cruiser.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Yeah, I'm a big fan of that generation of Lexus SC cars.

I'm sure it's been posted but I always loved the way they looked, such classic, Euro-hatch proportions, reminds me of the Lancia Delta Integrale (same designer?).









No Reserve: 1990 Volkswagen Corrado G60 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1990 Volkswagen Corrado G60 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,169.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Sporin said:


> I'm sure it's been posted but I always loved the way they looked, such classic, Euro-hatch proportions, reminds me of the Lancia Delta Integrale (same designer?).


VW copied the A, B and C pillar of the MK1 Scirocco on the Corrado.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Euro 1992 Porsche 928 GTS 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Euro 1992 Porsche 928 GTS 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,431.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Modified 1995.5 Audi S6 Avant 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1995.5 Audi S6 Avant 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,071.




bringatrailer.com













$19k. I'm not going to say mine is better, but it has better parts on it and is better. Crazy that it went for 19k.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> View attachment 69198
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous. There was a whit 928 sitting at the local Porsche dealer for quite some time. It had CA plates on it so I thought perhaps it was waiting for one of the three Porsche techs in the US that knows how to work on them.


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Modified 1995.5 Audi S6 Avant 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1995.5 Audi S6 Avant 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,071.
> ...


Kind of surprised me too. Interior was not that mint, but it did look pretty clean for a 200k mile car.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Sporin said:


> Yeah, I'm a big fan of that generation of Lexus SC cars.
> 
> I'm sure it's been posted but I always loved the way they looked, such classic, Euro-hatch proportions, reminds me of the Lancia Delta Integrale (same designer?).
> 
> ...



11,500 is strong money for a drivers condition Nugget. Looks like a repaint and some odd things here and there. Sold one similar for $3500 about 8 years ago except not repainted.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

stiggy-pug said:


> Pinstripes can be cool YES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I call those "Cowboy Squiggles" no matter what they are on. On a Mini is completely out of place. 


Paging Patrikman









Ex–Jeff Gordon 1991 Ford Thunderbird Super Coupe 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Ex–Jeff Gordon 1991 Ford Thunderbird Super Coupe 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,221.




bringatrailer.com





*Ex–Jeff Gordon 1991 Ford Thunderbird Super Coupe 5-Speed








*


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Sporin said:


> I'm sure it's been posted but I always loved the way they looked, such classic, Euro-hatch proportions, reminds me of the Lancia Delta Integrale (same designer?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed; these always caught my eye in elementary school when they were new and they only seem to look better with age. Cars now are so large and overstyled (and four-door) that's its making these classic late-80s-early-90s designs all the more classic. 

Japanese-market 1994 Corrado 2.0 16v, 5-speed, sunroof delete, cloth seats, Euro parcel shelf, non-US-spec dark grey metallic, uuuuhh gonna need a minute here... 

1994 Volkswagen Corrado 2.0L 16V 5-Speed


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

mhjett said:


> Agreed; these always caught my eye in elementary school when they were new and they only seem to look better with age. Cars now are so large and overstyled (and four-door) that's its making these classic late-80s-early-90s designs all the more classic.
> 
> Japanese-market 1994 Corrado 2.0 16v, 5-speed, sunroof delete, cloth seats, Euro parcel shelf, non-US-spec dark grey metallic, uuuuhh gonna need a minute here...
> 
> 1994 Volkswagen Corrado 2.0L 16V 5-Speed


Wow I am going to need a minute also. 🤤


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Seeing some VWvortex regulars chatting in that auction. Good luck getting it. Really choice import.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

No Reserve: 33k-Mile 2013 BMW Alpina B7 xDrive LWB










LWB Alpina in white that had the motor and turbos replaced under warranty.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

roman16v said:


> No Reserve: 33k-Mile 2013 BMW Alpina B7 xDrive LWB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you'll have a whole 33k miles to drive it before you need to do it again.  Just kidding - that is a beautiful example.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

No Reserve: 37k-Mile 1989 Lincoln Town Car Signature Series


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 37k-Mile 1989 Lincoln Town Car Signature Series at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,364.




bringatrailer.com





Super clean Town Car. 😍

Look at that top!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1988 Honda Prelude with four wheel steering, manual transmission, 88K miles:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice VW small pickup.









No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup Diesel 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup Diesel 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,659.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

mhjett said:


>





TJSwoboda said:


> 1988 Honda Prelude with four wheel steering, manual transmission, 88K miles:





LT1M21Stingray said:


> Nice VW small pickup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is going on here. i want all 3.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

The perfect "entry-level" 911? Clean, low milage 996 C2. IMS retrofit is already done.









35k-Mile 2001 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 35k-Mile 2001 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,583.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Nice VW small pickup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That peanut butter.... 🤤 

🍿


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> That peanut butter.... 🤤
> 
> 🍿


The interior looks like it's dripping in Armor All.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

My buddy is now bidding on his 3rd 2014 E63 wagon.... he lost out on the other two which ended up in the $50k range.

We'll see what happens this time around. He wants to take it on the 'Ring when he gets over here.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Sporin said:


> The perfect "entry-level" 911? Clean, low milage 996 C2. IMS retrofit is already done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to be following this one closely.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Is it only me or does anyone else think that this may be the worst color ever for a Hummer H1?


















Modified 1995 AM General Hummer


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1995 AM General Hummer at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,702.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## dkfnews (Jan 5, 2004)

I beg to differ!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I can't believe that Corrado isn't at 20k yet with less than 20 hours to go.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I wanted that 348 bad but timing isn't right.


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

I am convinced of 2 things regarding BaT. 

1. hedge funds are in here buying cars as an asset class, storing them away
2. 60% of buyers are bitcoin rich. Like who dafuq is paying $100k+ for a 92' NSX and a S2000 CR?

At first it was like "cool, cars i like are holding steady". Then it was "wow, that is a nice example a big fan waited to yolo on. good for them". and Now its like "WHAT THE ****, I will never be able to buy this car ever"


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

God I love these cars for some reason. 



























1973 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000


Bid for the chance to own a 1973 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,604.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> God I love these cars for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 70830
> 
> ...


I do too.

My biggest regret is not getting one back when they were undervalued and easily obtainable.

Came close on several occasions but never pulled the trigger which turned out to be a sad fate.

One of the most memorable test drives I've ever had was with Paul Spruell's son where I was looking at a '74, such fun and he was egging me on to thrash it harder, was cheap at like $5,700 but had a horrible respray in an ugly color so I passed.

Another shop in town that I always drove by was Auto Delta on Clairmont Rd. --- one day noticed a '67 GTV Jr. for sale there, it was owned by one of the mechanics and talked to me about it but I didn't get to drive it, a beautiful white stepnose example in wonderful condition --- although the asking price was reasonable at $6,500 it was beyond my means at the time.

On a happenstance backroad drive to a relatives house I noticed a derelict '69 1750 GTV sitting at on old closed down gas station that had been converted to a small shop, stopped and talked with the owner and inspected the car, it was a basketcase that would have required reassembly but all the parts were there including those unique one-year-only "flying buttress" seats, it was a bit rusty and had a very sloppy install of GTA flares --- but it could have been mine for $1,500! I'm still kicking myself for not getting it, d'oh!










I went to AROC convention in '95 and as well as looking at all the cars I browsed the marketplace, one guy was a bookseller who had many magazines/books related to Alfa and happened to have a title I could not resist buying:
_Alleggerita_ by Tony Adriaensens which had been released one year prior --- it cost me $100 and the friend that I had brung along thought I was nuts for paying so much for a book! Well, it is a damn glorious book! Much much later noticed that the prices fetched online were quite high so I ended up selling my copy for $650 --- at peak the values were astronomical:









Lot 136 - Alfa Romeo GTA, 'Alleggerita' Book by


Lot 136 - Alfa Romeo GTA, 'Alleggerita' Book by




www.handh.co.uk





But,
after a deluxe reprint is now available they've settled back down:





__





Alleggerita by Adriaensens Tony - AbeBooks


Alleggerita. 3 Bände. by Adriaensens, Tony; Dasse, Patrick: and a great selection of related books, art and collectibles available now at AbeBooks.com.



www.abebooks.com


----------



## are you listening (Jun 30, 2008)

54k mile LC 100 hit $61k. 😳









One-Family-Owned 2002 Toyota Land Cruiser UZJ100


Bid for the chance to own a One-Family-Owned 2002 Toyota Land Cruiser UZJ100 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #0.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

are you listening said:


> 54k mile LC 100 hit $61k. 😳


an LC100 is THE current status symbol. Not a G Wagon. This is it here folks. You roll around in a minty LC100, and you're just the shizz.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Used Land Cruiser prices are just nuts.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

Sporin said:


> Used *____* prices are just nuts.


This.


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

Sporin said:


> Used Land Cruiser prices are just nuts.


Even here in the upside down, where LCs are everywhere, value of 80s and 100s are exploding. Deep regrets having to sell my 175k km 2004 to free up cash to settle divorce... Would have almost doubled in price from 12 months ago.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Sold for $10k









No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup Diesel 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup Diesel 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,659.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Also - WTF? I can't believe this is BaT worthy.









No Reserve: 3k-Mile 2006 Volkswagen Golf GL


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 3k-Mile 2006 Volkswagen Golf GL at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,972.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

At some point there's going to be a noughties equivalent of RAD. And when that hits, just you wait. 3k miles on a 15-year-old econobox is just silly.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Anyone catch this E30 that sold? I know E30 prices are going up but $8100 for a relatively beat 318is seems high even for BAT. Makes me wonder what I could get for mine...









No Reserve: 1991 BMW 318is 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1991 BMW 318is 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,492.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

No Reserve: 30k-Kilometer 1995 Ford Taurus SE









Not even a SHO.... WTF?


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

roman16v said:


> No Reserve: 30k-Kilometer 1995 Ford Taurus SE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, mid 90’s Ford was a weird transitional period. This was sold alongside the SN95 and the 2nd gen Probe. 

I am one of the few who doesn’t mind the round headlight Taurus of the late 90’s.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

This pile of rust is about to end, currently at $3899 with 13 minutes left.... I'm not a mechanic or expert at this but this looks ****ED








No Reserve: 1986 Honda Civic CRX Si 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1986 Honda Civic CRX Si 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,706.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Yeah, that is rusted out badly (as so many Hondas of that generation are). Not something I'd bother with, that's for sure.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Sporin said:


> Yeah, that is rusted out badly (as so many Hondas of that generation are). Not something I'd bother with, that's for sure.


I am not sure if I'm misunderstanding something but I just do not get why this car is bidding so high. I feel like the bidders didn't bother to look at all the pictures.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

elite.mafia said:


> I am not sure if I'm misunderstanding something but I just do not get why this car is bidding so high. I feel like the bidders didn't bother to look at all the pictures.


BaT Auction Fever!










_Sold For $5,050 On 2/25/21__ 








_


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This is dead sexy. 


















1994 BMW 850CSi 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1994 BMW 850CSi 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,814.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Sporin said:


> BaT Auction Fever!
> 
> _Sold For $5,050 On 2/25/21_


That's absolutely ridiculous. 5 grand for a car that belongs at a pick-n-pull. One good pothole and that entire corner is gone


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

elite.mafia said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous. 5 grand for a car that belongs at a pick-n-pull. One good pothole and that entire corner is gone


Is it really so bad that it can't be fixed? I mean if you put another $5k into it to get it perfect I think you'd still be ok value wise even if it is a few years down the road.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

That CRX has to be one of the rustiest complete cars ever on BAT.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> Is it really so bad that it can't be fixed? I mean if you put another $5k into it to get it perfect I think you'd still be ok value wise even if it is a few years down the road.


anything is fixable, it's just the sheer extent of the rust. The entire rear left corner of the car is compromised, not just that section I pictured. Then on top of that you have little spots of rust all over the car, the engine doesn't seem to run correctly, and numerous other things.... I'd suspect the likely fix here is to strip the car down to bare metal, take a sawzall to the entire back half of the car, and weld in a clean back half....


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

Tommietank said:


> I am convinced of 2 things regarding BaT.
> 
> 1. hedge funds are in here buying cars as an asset class, storing them away
> 2. 60% of buyers are bitcoin rich. Like who dafuq is paying $100k+ for a 92' NSX and a S2000 CR?
> ...


Rally Rd effect


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

elite.mafia said:


> That's absolutely ridiculous. 5 grand for a car that belongs at a pick-n-pull. One good pothole and that entire corner is gone



Couple posters pointed out the rust and that the car will need structural repair asap.
Cudos to the seller for documenting it well.
IDK Hondas and RAD is popular now but that was a crazy one.

Makes me feel great about my CRX though.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Even with my New England-biased view, that car was way too rusty for $5k. Sure anything can be fixed, but I don't see the point, even on a rare car like that.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I've always found the BaT comment sections to be a mutual admiration society. Lately though, more and more often I'm seeing people call out crazy prices.









5,700-Mile 1990 Mazda MX-5 Miata


Bid for the chance to own a 5,700-Mile 1990 Mazda MX-5 Miata at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,744.




bringatrailer.com





Now, this is a perfect storm of year/miles/condition, but what do we think of this number?
Current Bid: *$27,500* Ends In: *28:57*


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Maybe, $35,000?

All it takes are the right two people for bidding to get crazy.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I have a hard time thinking that even the choicest, stock, NA is worth more than about $15k, but that's just me I guess.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Me to but this one with some dry ice cleaning is basically a museum piece. 

If I could fit in one I'd rather buy a 50,000 mile or so car and drive it anytime.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Me to but this one with some dry ice cleaning is basically a museum piece.
> 
> If I could fit in one I'd rather buy a 50,000 mile or so car and drive it anytime.


agreed


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Sporin said:


> I've always found the BaT comment sections to be a mutual admiration society. Lately though, more and more often I'm seeing people call out crazy prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be the angle but the paint on the nose looks off to me. 

You aren't likely to find another one that's for sure.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

At first glance it looks like bird crap. It's an easy fix for a pro.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Just Another Sweater said:


> At first glance it looks like bird crap. It's an easy fix for a pro.


Haha I didn't notice that. I meant the paint on the nose piece looks off from the rest of the car.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Haha I didn't notice that. I meant the paint on the nose piece looks off from the rest of the car.


Oh. I am viewing things on a laptop so most times my perspective can be a bit off.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I absolutely love these and if I could, I'd have one.

1956 Chrysler 300B


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

302-Mile 2006 Mini Cooper S John Cooper Works GP


Bid for the chance to own a 302-Mile 2006 Mini Cooper S John Cooper Works GP at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,097.




bringatrailer.com





That example will likely set a new record price for a R53 MINI, but who knows really?
Bidding wars are weird like that and it depends on who is ready to tango.

:

I thought it was awesome that the oldboy beat out the newkid last year when a GP1 sold for more than a GP3.









4k-Mile 2006 Mini Cooper S JCW GP


Bid for the chance to own a 4k-Mile 2006 Mini Cooper S JCW GP at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #40,998.




bringatrailer.com












32-Mile 2021 Mini Cooper John Cooper Works GP


Bid for the chance to own a 32-Mile 2021 Mini Cooper John Cooper Works GP at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #36,796.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Finally, the first LS430 on BaT and what an LS430! 
No Reserve: 10k-Mile 2004 Lexus LS430











Curious to see what this car ends up at.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Curious as well - it would make a great daily driver for someone if the price is right.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice OEM Plus MK2 GLI. Was for sale for a long time here in the Classifieds. 



















No Reserve: Modified 1990 Volkswagen Jetta GLI 16V 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Modified 1990 Volkswagen Jetta GLI 16V 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,037.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I've always loved this "Wild Westerner" paint scheme also. 


















1973 Volkswagen Bus Wild Westerner


Bid for the chance to own a 1973 Volkswagen Bus Wild Westerner at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,955.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

roman16v said:


> Curious to see what this car ends up at.


My favorite gen LS. I think either you or another TCLer once said that this generation has a tank-like solidity that the subsequent generations lack.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

DonPatrizio said:


> My favorite gen LS. I think either you or another TCLer once said that this generation has a tank-like solidity that the subsequent generations lack.


Sounds like something that I might have said.  This is the pinnacle of Lexus perfection. More modern safety features than the LS400, same with creature comforts. Sadly, the LS460 added complexity that IMO hindered the car. Plenty of high mileage LS460s out there but honestly, the LS430 was the car to have. Especially now, not much else offers the experience that an LS430 does at their current price point.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

I always wonder with these 2-mile cars whether the engine break-in is affected by the sheer amount of time that has passed.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

The LS430 is my favorite LS generation for all the reasons @roman16v said. I would happily daily drive one.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Sporin said:


> The LS430 is my favorite LS generation for all the reasons @roman16v said. I would happily daily drive one.


As someone who currently daily drives one I can say it’s a great car. It’s a decently big car so tight parking garages, small parking spaces and parallel parking aren’t fun.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

t_white said:


> As someone who currently daily drives one I can say it’s a great car. It’s a decently big car so tight parking garages, small parking spaces and parallel parking aren’t fun.


With my easy 20 minute commute (either a nice back road, or a highway trip, dealer's choice) and ample parking at work, I think the smooth comfort and ample power of the V8 would be a treat... at least for a while. It was one of the used cars I considered before choosing a new Civic Si instead.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

That gen LS is a great car. 

Speed Academy on YT is doing a cool modded LS430 with an Eaton supercharger off of a Ford lightning. They also removed the rear mufflers, and it sounds glorious--vaguely E39 M5-esque.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Honestly, as a single occupant commuter, I'd love to find a clean SC300/400 instead.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Sporin said:


> Honestly, as a single occupant commuter, I'd love to find a clean SC300/400 instead.


I still think those are beautiful but trying to find one is harder than a hen's tooth.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

1991 Aston Martin Virage 5-Speed Project


























Sweet Jesus, what a deluxe turd!!!!! From the auction comments; Scirroco tail lights, Audi 200 headlights, Chrysler starter, Weber Marelli sensors (most still available), Marelli injectors (lamborghini Diablo), jaguar Heater/ AC controls, ZF S5- transmission found in other models (maserati, Lamborghini LM), Clutch is easily sources and reasonable, Corvette C4 front calipers/ pads (cheap), Jaguar chain tensioners, Jaguar differential (if my memory serves me right), Ford controls for the windows/doors, Citroen CX turbo side view mirrors….


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

If that Aston had:

-a more upright steering wheel
-an automatic

You could’ve told me that was a pic of an early 90s Class A motorhome interior and I would’ve 100% believed you.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Oh man, reading through all those mechanic receipts made my head hurt. If I ever try to buy a Discovery, please stage an intervention.









2004 Land Rover Discovery S - Lifted Final-Year Disco II, Numerous Off-Road Modifications


This 2004 Land Rover Discovery S is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends March 2 2021.




carsandbids.com





That said, nothing looks so "right" as an off road prepped Land Rover. I could never trust one though.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Sporin said:


> Oh man, reading through all those mechanic receipts made my head hurt. If I ever try to buy a Discovery, please stage an intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree. They just look so proper. I wonder if someone spends that much repairing does the next owner get a trouble free experience, or does the stack of paper just continue to grow?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> I totally agree. They just look so proper. I wonder if someone spends that much repairing does the next owner get a trouble free experience, or does the stack of paper just continue to grow?


Trouble Free and early 2000's Land Rover aren't words that should be in the same book never mind the same sentence. One will continually fiddle with that vehicle. It belongs in a 3rd world country where some ingenious person will Rube Goldberg repair it. The new owner of this will have to search for a British former military mechanic named Ian with spanners and fixings to repair it regularly.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't post many unknown mileage German cars, but this one is not only a Benz pre-Chysler merger, it's a land yacht with three pedals: A 1986 Mercedes 300 SEL, five speed manual:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

@Sporin - you rang?


















1992 Lexus SC 300 - ~54,800 Miles, Cloth Upholstery, Non-Sunroof, Unmodified


This 1992 Lexus SC 300 is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends March 4 2021.




carsandbids.com


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> @Sporin - you rang?
> 
> View attachment 73325
> 
> ...


I saw one recently. I was driven by a gentleman of a mature age.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I resemble that description.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

roman16v said:


> Finally, the first LS430 on BaT and what an LS430!
> No Reserve: 10k-Mile 2004 Lexus LS430
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez, $25,050 is what this car hammered at. I don't believe it. I can't believe it went for over $18k. Not the greatest color combination, doesn't have the 18 inch wheels, needs a lot of service due to age, some undercarriage shots were a touch crusty (possibly driven in winter). 

Really makes me curious what I could get for mine. Heck, if I could get $15k for mine, especially with the Lexus IS500 coming out soon, I'd probably consider it.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Hot on the heels of the 10k LS430, here is a 9K STi, same year. 
9k-Mile 2004 Subaru Impreza WRX STi








Undercarriage shots look so much better than on the LS430. Too bad the 04 STi had the wonky steering wheel and the 5x100 wheels. I think in 05 the changed the steering wheel and the wheels to 5x114.3.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

1983 Alfa Romeo GTV 6 2.5
Largely Stock, 5-Speed Manual, Ronal A1 Wheels









1983 Alfa Romeo GTV 6 2.5 - Largely Stock, 5-Speed Manual, Ronal A1 Wheels


This 1983 Alfa Romeo GTV 6 2.5 is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends March 5 2021.




carsandbids.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

roman16v said:


> Jeez, $25,050 is what this car hammered at. I don't believe it. I can't believe it went for over $18k. Not the greatest color combination, doesn't have the 18 inch wheels, needs a lot of service due to age, some undercarriage shots were a touch crusty (possibly driven in winter).
> 
> Really makes me curious what I could get for mine. Heck, if I could get $15k for mine, especially with the Lexus IS500 coming out soon, I'd probably consider it.


Yeah does seem high considering the age. And the fact that they were only $55k new - I don't know why but I assumed that was a $100k car in 2004. Still it is almost "new" and with some maintenance and TLC should provide years of reliable service for someone.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I tell you what, if you have a BaT-appeal car and you are thinking about selling, I'd get on that now. I suspect these values are going to continue strong through the summer but start coming back down to reality once the world gets a bit more "normal" again in the fall.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

What's the o/u on the gavel price for this do you think?









1988 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a 1988 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,469.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Sporin said:


> What's the o/u on the gavel price for this do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$64k


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I could've picked up an M3 around 1995 for $12-14k. It's tough to remember what he wanted for it. I definitely _did_ want it, but it would've had to have been my daily driver and stay outside 100% of the time, so I passed. It was silver, and this was long enough back that I didn't yet hate silver cars (and not every other car on the lot was silver at the time).

Sigh.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I could've picked up an M3 around 1995 for $12-14k. It's tough to remember what he wanted for it. I definitely _did_ want it, but it would've had to have been my daily driver and stay outside 100% of the time, so I passed. It was silver, and this was long enough back that I didn't yet hate silver cars (and not every other car on the lot was silver at the time).
> 
> Sigh.


If I beat myself over every car I have passed on or sold on over the years that is now going up in value, I'd probably have beat myself to death by now. Same goes for houses, land, and any number of other things. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> I could've picked up an M3 around 1995 for $12-14k. It's tough to remember what he wanted for it. I definitely _did_ want it, but it would've had to have been my daily driver and stay outside 100% of the time, so I passed. It was silver, and this was long enough back that I didn't yet hate silver cars (and not every other car on the lot was silver at the time).
> 
> Sigh.


I almost bought a 92 M3 in 1996 for about the same amount. I bought a rental property instead. No ragret.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

stiggy-pug said:


> 302-Mile 2006 Mini Cooper S John Cooper Works GP
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 302-Mile 2006 Mini Cooper S John Cooper Works GP at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,097.
> ...





Was neat to watch this in real time at the closing moments,
pretty fun!

Fetched $56,000 at the hammer.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

That could be one of the more absurd prices I have seen something hammer for, and that is saying something.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> That could be one of the more absurd prices I have seen something hammer for, and that is saying something.


Yeah that's simply insane.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I have such find memories of ripping around the hills outside Santa Barbara in the Santa Ynez valley in an MGBGT about twenty years ago. This one is a lovely spec. One of these is on my short list.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

x(why)z said:


> I have such find memories of ripping around the hills outside Santa Barbara in the Santa Ynez valley in an MGBGT about twenty years ago. This one is a lovely spec. One of these is on my short list.


I lived in California for a brief time and one of my room mates had one in BRG. I had never seen one before that I remembered, much less ridden in one. It was so quirky and fun.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

stiggy-pug said:


> Was neat to watch this in real time at the closing moments,
> pretty fun!
> 
> Fetched $56,000 at the hammer.


How on earth does this Mini appreciate from a $31k sticker to $56k at auction?


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

StressStrain said:


> How on earth does this Mini appreciate from a $31k sticker to $56k at auction?


Because that will be the most sought after BMW Mini ever made. That is not the highest price that specific example will sell for.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Because that will be the most sought after BMW Mini ever made. That is not the highest price that specific example will sell for.


What makes it the most sought after? 

Reason for asking: I know nothing about Minis.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

StressStrain said:


> What makes it the most sought after?
> 
> Reason for asking: I know nothing about Minis.


Limited edition + last car from the Bertone factory are a couple of reasons.

USA got 415 of the available 2000 production run worldwide, 
so it is somewhat exclusive in that sense.

It has a good many special bits which differentiate it from a regular R53 JCW.

The contemporary *evo *review was pretty spot on:









MINI Cooper S Works | Evo


Cynical marketing exercise or baby M car?




www.evo.co.uk





USA did not get the Recaro seats due to some silly side airbag regulation.

They also revisited the GP1 in 2019 with issue 262:


















I never get bored of this video:






As for that particular BaT auction, I think it was low-mileage mania + deep pocketed bidding war.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

50K mile E39 M5:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

StressStrain said:


> What makes it the most sought after?
> 
> Reason for asking: I know nothing about Minis.


I don't know, or care much about them either, but a few people I know who have had some pretty serious cars say that the R53 is the most fun car they have ever driven. 
They are way too ugly for me to care how fun they are at that point, but high praise of driver engagement says a lot, and of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Modified 1995 Nissan Skyline GT–R V-Spec


























Wonder what this R33 will end at? Looks pretty sloppy in a few areas, especially the fuel system. It just looks like they threw it together and didn't put much thought into it. That, along with the "Westlake" brand tires, the absolutely destroyed front bumper, the half-assed intercooler mounting (picture 77), and the crooked steering wheel horn button... ugh. Gonna' end up being a $45,000+ turd.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1972 Ferrari Dino 246 GTS*
Expensive, but beautiful.









1972 Ferrari Dino 246 GTS


Bid for the chance to own a 1972 Ferrari Dino 246 GTS at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,013.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

A tale of two Fords...

On the one hand we have this 1983 Mercury Lynx:










No Reserve: 1983 Mercury Lynx LS 5-Speed

How one of these survived is beyond me and I hope it ends up in some sort of 80's car museum. My dad had one of these, but a stripper with a 4 speed manual, which I got when I turned 16. Wasn't much to drive, but at least it was a stick.

On the other hand we have this RS 200! 










1986 Ford RS200 Evolution

I don't know what to say other than... ummmm... WOW! I can't imagine what this would be like to drive on a twisty gravel road... and neither will anyone else as it'll never be driven.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow that Lynx.... Not sure why anyone would want it, but cool to see that one survived.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

That red interior on the Lynx is money 😍


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1987 BMW 535is 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1987 BMW 535is 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,382.




bringatrailer.com





*1987 BMW 535is 5-Speed


























*


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

andlf said:


> 1987 BMW 535is 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1987 BMW 535is 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,382.
> ...


Oh my...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Too bad the Lynx wasn't the XR3 version.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1983 Ferrari Quattrovalvole









Euro 1983 Ferrari 308 GTSi Quattrovalvole


Bid for the chance to own a Euro 1983 Ferrari 308 GTSi Quattrovalvole at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,287.




bringatrailer.com














I wonder if the wood plank is included in the sale.










CIS Fuel Injection FTW!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Two low-mileage, three pedal E39s to report: First, BaT has this 59K mile 2000 540 6-speed in cherry, arrest me red. The aftermarket navigation system includes a backup camera, in case like me you've forgotten how to tell where the **** your car is at and weren't very good at it in the first place:


















Or, if you don't trust yourself with almost 300 HP and 324 lb-feet of torque, but aren't worried about getting cited for taking a left turn on a stale yellow almost on two wheels, there's this 2002 530i 5-speed with the sport package, and less than 100K miles:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Manual E39 value is going to keep going up. It's going to be like the E30 of 5 series... the only one people will want to collect


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

I haven't driven either, and would take any, but I've heard the one to go for after the M5 is the 530i since it's a more balanced car and ring and pinion steering vs. recirculating ball on the V8s.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

westopher said:


> I don't know, or care much about them either, but a few people I know who have had some pretty serious cars say that the R53 is the most fun car they have ever driven.
> They are way too ugly for me to care how fun they are at that point, but high praise of driver engagement says a lot, and of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


There's a reason I got rid of my NC and bought my old R53 back. It's one of the only cars I've ever bonded with.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Two low-mileage, three pedal E39s to report: First, BaT has this 59K mile 2000 540 6-speed in cherry, arrest me red. The aftermarket navigation system includes a backup camera, in case like me you've forgotten how to tell where the **** your car is at and weren't very good at it in the first place:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are two BMW posts from TJ that I can get behind.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

For for all of you BMW wankers out there, one very nice 1987 325 BMW









No Reserve: 1987 BMW 325is 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1987 BMW 325is 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,484.




bringatrailer.com














Not sure about the guy's parking skills, but who am I to judge. I really love the color.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

**** me, that's the BMW I want. My wallet does not agree with my taste in fine automobiles.









1988 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a 1988 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,469.




bringatrailer.com























This is the perfect interior for a car.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Someone made themselves a Golf Country Rabbit Edition.









2019 Volkswagen Golf GTI Rabbit Edition - 6-Speed Manual, Some Modifications, Rare Rabbit Edition, Texas-Kept


This 2019 Volkswagen Golf GTI Rabbit Edition is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends March 11 2021.




carsandbids.com





Factory equipment includes a VAQ limited-slip front differential lock, wheel splash guards, a Bumperdillo protection plate for rear bumper, heated and power-adjustable front sport seats, and MojoMats with trunk liner.
The seller has modified this Golf GTI with an APR Stage 2 low torque tune, a DKM MS Stage 3 clutch, a suspension lift with OEM shocks and struts from a VW Alltrack, Michelin CrossClimate+ tires, and additional cosmetic touches as listed below.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

It has been well received. Bids are strong. Hardcore VW enthusiast, I would be surprised if they are not on VWvortex


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

This one has real miles on it, so it likely won't bid up to the moon like that blue one did. Looks like a great driver though.









2000 Honda Civic Si 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 2000 Honda Civic Si 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,767.




bringatrailer.com























Could use a paint correction and serious cleanup, but otherwise it's in really nice shape as far as I can tell.


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

simple said:


> It has been well received. Bids are strong. Hardcore VW enthusiast, I would be surprised if they are not on VWvortex


Sold. $21,750. Prices for 2019s are lower than expected on the auctions lately...


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> 1987 BMW 535is 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1987 BMW 535is 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,382.
> ...


The winning bid was *$53,535*.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

andlf said:


> The winning bid was *$53,535*.


less than 10 years ago that was a $5k car.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

E39 interiors still look great to me while the e60 looks like dated tech imo


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I still 💘 these big old Audis. 




































No Reserve: 1992 Audi S4 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1992 Audi S4 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,524.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2000 Saab 9-3 Viggen convertible, 83K miles:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-100K mile E30 'vert, manual, from '87 so just in time for the big power increase:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

71K mile 2003 BMW M5, no reserve:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

And finally, another low mileage E30: An '89 325is two door, manual. It's bidding at $22,222 with six days left. I wanted to say that's almost as much as it cost new, but the MSRP I'm finding is $28,950. Weird; ten years later you could still get a 323 sans sport package for about that same price. Anyhoo:























This isn't the SS forum, so hopefully I can say: Goddamn. That thing has a lot more revs than my dad's '86 325 did; that poor thing redlined at 4500.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

I know I'm an irrational car person because I look at these 2 tweets with almost the same enthusiasm


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

TCL sleeping on this one or did I miss it? $33k with one day left


















26k-Mile 2008 Honda S2000 CR


Bid for the chance to own a 26k-Mile 2008 Honda S2000 CR at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,619.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Clean '93 Corrado at $10,500 with four hours to go.


















No Reserve: 1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,518.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

1991 Nissan Skyline GT-R












Pretty clean GT-R but dang, already $38k. I love JDM cars but I just can't see spending that much money on a 30 year old car. Certainly not one with unknown mileage. The engine bay shots look really clean, so I'm sure the mileage is low but still. 

The R33 I posted last week sold for $59k 😵


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Sporin said:


> I know I'm an irrational car person because I look at these 2 tweets with almost the same enthusiasm
> 
> View attachment 75631


It's honestly shocking how much this rings true.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Corrado bidding got interesting at the end. Sold for $16,750. To a guy that bought another one in Sept for $30k.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Definitely nice seeing Corrados go for more money. I feel less bad about dumping so much money into ours to try to make it less bad. 🤣


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

This is too beautiful not to post. Simply stunning.










25 Year Old Supermodel


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Corrado bidding got interesting at the end. Sold for $16,750. To a guy that bought another one in Sept for $30k.


That's a lot of money for spare parts. I keed, I keed!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Seabird said:


> That's a lot of money for spare parts. I keed, I keed!


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

bzcat said:


> It's going to be like the E30 of 5 series... the only one people will want to collect


That’s absurd. BMW people love the E28 and E34 also. They’re just older and harder to find, own, maintain and restore because of that. That doesn’t mean they aren’t collectible.

The E30 isn’t the only “collectible” 3-series, either. Different people love each generation for different reasons and they will all get their day in the sun.


----------



## 16volt (Oct 26, 2000)

freedomgli said:


> That’s absurd. BMW people love the E28 and E34 also. They’re just older and harder to find, own, maintain and restore because of that. That doesn’t mean they aren’t collectible.
> 
> The E30 isn’t the only “collectible” 3-series, either. Different people love each generation for different reasons and they will all get their day in the sun.


And lets be honest, they made ALLOT of E30s. I don't think they're value is remotely justified. There, I said it.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Is it just my easily overwhelmed brain, or, has BaT reached too many listings at once? They now end on weekends meaning 400 cars a week. There's bound to be duplicates and maybe just too much to consume for prospective bidders, especially on their relatively old-school site that requires a ton of scrolling. 

We'll see, I could be 100% wrong.



freedomgli said:


> That’s absurd. BMW people love the E28 and E34 also. They’re just older and harder to find, own, maintain and restore because of that. That doesn’t mean they aren’t collectible.
> 
> The E30 isn’t the only “collectible” 3-series, either. Different people love each generation for different reasons and they will all get their day in the sun.


Agreed-- sounds like bzcat hasn't seen values of clean E28 and E34 535i models lately, heck even the eta and 25i models.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

CostcoPizza said:


> Is it just my easily overwhelmed brain, or, has BaT reached too many listings at once? They now end on weekends meaning 400 cars a week. There's bound to be duplicates and maybe just too much to consume for prospective bidders, especially on their relatively old-school site that requires a ton of scrolling.
> 
> We'll see, I could be 100% wrong.


They're listing things like this, which makes no sense to me: 2009 Toyota Tacoma Prerunner Access Cab SR5 5-Speed

I'm sorry, but that's nothing special. It deserves to go on Cars.com or Autotrader, not BaT.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Zillon said:


> They're listing things like this, which makes no sense to me: 2009 Toyota Tacoma Prerunner Access Cab SR5 5-Speed
> 
> I'm sorry, but that's nothing special. It deserves to go on Cars.com or Autotrader, not BaT.


It's embarrassing that truck is on there. Having said that, I have a '98 4Runner with 200k on it. It's dented all over and has a savaged title, but maybe they'd let me advertise it there? It's a 6cyl at least!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Matt said:


> It's embarrassing that truck is on there. Having said that, I have a '98 4Runner with 200k on it. It's dented all over and has a savaged title, but maybe they'd let me advertise it there? It's a 6cyl at least!


You'll be able to point perspective buyers to the ad on BaT and double your ask.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

16volt said:


> And lets be honest, they made ALLOT of E30s. I don't think they're value is remotely justified. There, I said it.


I bet for every 20-50 made though, at this age 1 or 2 are cars people really are going to be able to enjoy for another 10-20 years.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

CostcoPizza said:


> Is it just my easily overwhelmed brain, or, has BaT reached too many listings at once? They now end on weekends meaning 400 cars a week. There's bound to be duplicates and maybe just too much to consume for prospective bidders, especially on their relatively old-school site that requires a ton of scrolling.


The trend has been significantly upward since they git bought by Hearst Magazines last summer. Should be no surprise that the new owners want to grow it a ton. BTW, most people know that Hearst owns Autoweek, Car and Driver, and Road & Track, but they also own like 50 other publications. They are a massive worldwide conglomerate, see the map of their operations in all things media: Global Map | Hearst

Like I said, no doubt this will continue to grow. And it will integrate with other Hearst "properties". The days of small, boutique BaT are gone.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

5,500 Miles 1977 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Landau.

That is one clean car. The undeside in incredible.









5,500-Mile 1977 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Landau


Bid for the chance to own a 5,500-Mile 1977 Chevrolet Monte Carlo Landau at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,734.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1974 BMW 2002tii 5 speed

That is one cool car. $22k so far.









1974 BMW 2002tii 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1974 BMW 2002tii 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,874.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Bronco or ...









Vel’s Parnelli Jones–Modified 1977 Ford Bronco


Bid for the chance to own a Vel’s Parnelli Jones–Modified 1977 Ford Bronco at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,924.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

... Blazer?









Vortec-Powered 1970 Chevrolet K5 Blazer 4X4


Bid for the chance to own a Vortec-Powered 1970 Chevrolet K5 Blazer 4X4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,908.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

That 2002 is incredible.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1.8T Vanagon Syncro. This one is cool.









1.8T-Powered 1986 Volkswagen Vanagon Syncro Westfalia


Bid for the chance to own a 1.8T-Powered 1986 Volkswagen Vanagon Syncro Westfalia at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #45,294.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

They kept the secondary air injection system...?


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Modified 1998 Subaru Impreza 2.5RS 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1998 Subaru Impreza 2.5RS 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #45,310.




bringatrailer.com





This license plate is pretty great.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1.8T Vanagon Syncro. This one is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How tippy do these feel in a crosswind


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> How tippy do these feel in a crosswind


My Vanagon is a non-Syncro (standard ride height), and it is definitely affected by strong crosswinds. Mine has manual steering, which could amplify the effects somewhat. But the Vanagon (T3) is a more stable platform than the T1 or T2 VW buses; the suspension is completely different.

🍺


----------



## 4th Branch (Oct 5, 2007)

Almost bought this M2 on BaT a few days ago. I was sick as a dog and forgot the auction was ending, logged in with seconds left, submitted my bid, hit confirm, got a message that auction ended before my bid went thru 









Original-Owner 2018 BMW M2


Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 2018 BMW M2 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,763.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

4th Branch said:


> Almost bought this M2 on BaT a few days ago. I was sick as a dog and forgot the auction was ending, logged in with seconds left, submitted my bid, hit confirm, got a message that auction ended before my bid went thru
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang!! That is a cool M2. Next one!!!


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

We just listed this fine specimen...  

1973 Mohs SafariKar


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

That's one of the oddest vehicles I've ever seen. 

#sortoflikeit


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

geofftii2002 said:


> We just listed this fine specimen...
> 
> 1973 Mohs SafariKar





> aluminum body panels wrapped in padded Naugahyde


So the body panels don't experience dents but they can experience cigarette burns? And for body repairs you go to an upholstery shop?


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

spockcat said:


> So the body panels don't experience dents but they can experience cigarette burns? And for body repairs you go to an upholstery shop?


You get some of that vinyl repair stuff As Seen on TeeVee in the 1980s. And you shouldn't be smoking cigarettes around it anyway, you should smoke a cartoonishly large pipe to go with your cartoonishly large handlebar mustache and pith helmet.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is so cool I just can't stand it. The ideal road trip car?









6.0L Vortec-Powered 1981 Cadillac Coupe DeVille


Bid for the chance to own a 6.0L Vortec-Powered 1981 Cadillac Coupe DeVille at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #45,348.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Original engine probably struggled to make 150 hp. This has to be 3 times as much?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1974 BMW 2002tii 5 speed
> 
> That is one cool car. $22k so far.
> 
> ...


$51k. Damn. That's a sweet one, though.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> How tippy do these feel in a crosswind


I'm sure it's far better than my old '66 Double Cab, but that sure isn't saying much. Driving across the bridge on a windy day... kept me very busy!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

geofftii2002 said:


> We just listed this fine specimen...
> 
> 1973 Mohs SafariKar












Hnnnnnnnnggggg.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This is so cool I just can't stand it. The ideal road trip car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up with a number of people in my family driving Cadillacs from that era. I _really_ like that.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> I grew up with a number of people in my family driving Cadillacs from that era. I _really_ like that.


My grandparents had a white one with a blue interior and a blue top. They used to haul me to the lake with it for a week every summer when I was little. They've had others as well. That generation of Cadillac holds a dear spot among the cars I love.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> I grew up with a number of people in my family driving Cadillacs from that era. I _really_ like that.



The first car my Grandpa T had when I was growing up that I remember was a 1977 Coupe DeVille (same body), in double white over a red leather interior. To this day I can still remember what the interior of the car smelled like when you opened the 12 ton door. NEarly identical in every way, in fact, to this one:










I LOVE that...and I have been waiting for someone to LS Swap something like this. I'd drive that all day long!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> How tippy do these feel in a crosswind


with good condition suspension and proper tires, not at all.
im surprised thats >$20k already. BaT seems to really discount non-aircooled vanagons for some reason the really big money is in those wheezy early vanagon westies.
im also not a fan of the raised decklid to fit the 15deg engine swaps, and engine swapped syncro with no record of trans work - and the ad mentioning trans rattling - buyer oughta budget ~five figures to get the trans and front diff sorted before turning that rare trans case into scrap metal


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> My grandparents had a white one with a blue interior and a blue top. They used to haul me to the lake with it for a week every summer when I was little. They've had others as well. That generation of Cadillac holds a dear spot among the cars I love.





Maximum_Download said:


> The first car my Grandpa T had when I was growing up that I remember was a 1977 Coupe DeVille (same body), in double white over a red leather interior. To this day I can still remember what the interior of the car smelled like when you opened the 12 ton door. NEarly identical in every way, in fact, to this one:
> 
> I LOVE that...and I have been waiting for someone to LS Swap something like this. I'd drive that all day long!


My grandmother had a '78 that was white with blue interior. My dad had a '77 that was blue with blue interior, then a '79 that was copper with brown interior, and then a '91 Fleetwood that was black with grey interior. My uncle had a '76 Seville that was blue with a blue interior.

My love for old Cadillacs for that reason probably makes more sense than my love for Fairmonts since my mom had one growing up.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1968 Corvette L88 M22 for 200 grands.









1968 Chevrolet Corvette L88 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1968 Chevrolet Corvette L88 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #45,006.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

There's something you don't see everyday.









1969 Lotus Europa S2


Bid for the chance to own a 1969 Lotus Europa S2 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #45,074.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> My grandmother had a '78 that was white with blue interior. My dad had a '77 that was blue with blue interior, then a '79 that was copper with brown interior, and then a '91 Fleetwood that was black with grey interior. My uncle had a '76 Seville that was blue with a blue interior.
> 
> My love for old Cadillacs for that reason probably makes more sense than my love for Fairmonts since my mom had one growing up.


Grandpa would let me sit in the middle and steer the car through traffic when when I was 8 years old. He got a kick out of it because he said I was really good at it.

I miss my grandpa....and his car.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Maximum_Download said:


> Grandpa would let me sit in the middle and steer the car through traffic when when I was 8 years old. He got a kick out of it because he said I was really good at it.
> 
> I miss my grandpa....and his car.


I always sat on top of the armrest in the middle of the back seat in my dad's '79 when I was a kid. I felt like I was 100 feet tall.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> I always sat on top of the armrest in the middle of the back seat in my dad's '79 when I was a kid. I felt like I was 100 feet tall.


YES! I thought that was the booster seat for small kids, and my grandparents thought it was funny and played along.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Someone who's local to me is bidding on this but if he loses, my car's pretty much exactly what he's after.









24k-Mile 2008 Porsche Cayman 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 24k-Mile 2008 Porsche Cayman 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #45,265.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

I knew this was going to sell at the top of the market, but $177k is much higher than I expected. These cars might have just turned the corner on appreciation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TurboREX said:


> I knew this was going to sell at the top of the market, but $177k is much higher than I expected. These cars might have just turned the corner on appreciation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like they could have gotten this 8500 mile 2010 for $30k less:








2010 Audi R8 5.2 quattro | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2010 Audi R8 5.2 quattro at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

But then he wouldn't have been validated by strangers in the comment section.


----------



## VAB5 (Feb 20, 2000)

A '76 Celica GT Liftback with 52k miles just hammered at $62k. It's incredibly clean and there probably aren't many originals in that condition left, but dang. Nostalgia is a powerful drug.

EDIT: Buyer posted the backstory; hope the lucky guy isn't on TCL...: "Hello! I am the buyer and I am just thrilled. This is my back story. My husband had one of these. But we had a couple of kids and I probably made him sell it more than I should have. He was never mad or angry but just sad. I got an inheritance and I was determined to buy that car for him to pay him back for all that he has given to our family for the 35 years. He doesn’t know I have purchased it and it will be given to him as a surprise gift. If you knew this man, he’s worth every penny."









1976 Toyota Celica GT 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1976 Toyota Celica GT 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #45,375.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

VAB5 said:


> A '76 Celica GT Liftback with 52k miles just hammered at $62k. It's incredibly clean and there probably aren't many originals in that condition left, but dang. Nostalgia is a powerful drug.
> 
> EDIT: Buyer posted the backstory; hope the lucky guy isn't on TCL...: "Hello! I am the buyer and I am just thrilled. This is my back story. My husband had one of these. But we had a couple of kids and I probably made him sell it more than I should have. He was never mad or angry but just sad. I got an inheritance and I was determined to buy that car for him to pay him back for all that he has given to our family for the 35 years. He doesn’t know I have purchased it and it will be given to him as a surprise gift. If you knew this man, he’s worth every penny."
> 
> ...


This is so cool. I'm not crying, you are. 😭


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VAB5 said:


> EDIT: Buyer posted the backstory; hope the lucky guy isn't on TCL...: "Hello! I am the buyer and I am just thrilled. This is my back story. My husband had one of these. But we had a couple of kids and I probably made him sell it more than I should have. He was never mad or angry but just sad. I got an inheritance and I was determined to buy that car for him to pay him back for all that he has given to our family for the 35 years. He doesn’t know I have purchased it and it will be given to him as a surprise gift. If you knew this man, he’s worth every penny."


Here's my 2 bucks on this, because 2 cents don't buy you much these days.

1. Bidding war does that. People get emotionnal, try to outbid each other and they spend more than what it is worth in the end. Auction sniping is the way to go because it conceals your intentions.

2. It always looks great on TV: Surprise, I'm giving you this very expensive gift! In reality the guy might not care much about that old car he used to have, especially for that much money. Grown ups don't like surprises. What if she told him her intentions at the start of the auction? He could have said, nah, I don't care, or he could have gone the other way and agreed with the idea. The surprise of the original intent would be fantastic, and he would have anticipated the outcome for a week. Anticipation of something cool coming up is almost as exciting as the real thing.

3. Free money usually has no value to people. Don't give your hard earned money to your friends or family as inheritance. They will squander it away in a hurry.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This is so cool I just can't stand it. The ideal road trip car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this went for more than I was expecting. $17k. And yet, reserve not met, haha.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> So this went for more than I was expecting. $17k. And yet, reserve not met, haha.


I saw that. I thought maybe $10-$12k would be a good price. It's a cool car but not mainstream desirable, even with the LS. BaT is crazy haha.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Here's my 2 bucks on this, because 2 cents don't buy you much these days.
> 
> Auction sniping is the way to go because it conceals your intentions.


Perhaps 1 cent was a better bet here - there is no auction sniping on BaT  If a bid is placed during the last 2 minutes of the auction the countdown clock resets back to 2 minutes and we go again. I've watched bids climb by 20% or more during that extended final 'two minute' period.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Seems like they could have gotten this 8500 mile 2010 for $30k less:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha looks like they saw that auction on BAT and immediately upped the price to $170k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Here's my 2 bucks on this, because 2 cents don't buy you much these days.
> 
> 1. Bidding war does that. People get emotionnal, try to outbid each other and they spend more than what it is worth in the end. Auction sniping is the way to go because it conceals your intentions.


I've purchased a lot of cars at auction throughout the years, and this is spot on. Auctions are clinical to me now. I tell myself I'm a buyer up to this dollar amount, and once it crosses that, I'm out. 

BaT seems like it's full of a lot of emotional bidders, thus the last two cars I bid on went way past what they were worth.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> the last two cars I bid on went way past what they were worth.


Please be careful of comments like these or else we're going to be subjected to round infinity of someone coming in here and telling us the market, not you, sets the value/worth of the cars on BaT. 😉


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Matt said:


> Please be careful of comments like these or else we're going to be subjected to round infinity of someone coming in here and telling us the market, not you, sets the value/worth of the cars on BaT. 😉


I think I see them coming!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Stromaluski said:


> I grew up with a number of people in my family driving Cadillacs from that era. I _really_ like that.


I had an ‘81 with a warmed over 425 Olds and a very serious sound system, it was a very ideal cruiser for a 20/21 year old kid.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Matt said:


> Please be careful of comments like these or else we're going to be subjected to round infinity of someone coming in here and telling us the shell bidders, not you, sets the value/worth of the cars on BaT. 😉


FIFY


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

50K mile E30 325, manual:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The last of the good 7 Series, with under 9K miles. Yes, that's under _nine thousand_ miles. A 2001 740i Sport:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Interesting UK-based auction of Mitsu cars from their heritage collection,
star of the show looks right nice.











Auction | 2001 Mitsubishi Lancer 20 Evolution Vi-Tommi-Makinen-316125


Your safe, secure, and proactive online platform for buying and selling all types of vehicles.




www.autoauction.co.uk





25 days left!










Easily the most famous car on the Mitsubishi heritage fleet, Y851GHW, has graced the cover, and pages, of Evo magazine on several occasions, as well as appearing In Car Magazine, Top Gear magazine, Modern Classics and Autocar, to name but a few. The car is offered with a spare bonnet, a valid MOT, all relevant paperwork and historical documents and magazines featuring the car. Undoubtably, this is a once in a life-time opportunity for the serious collector. Please refer to the final photo in this listing for the vehicles Heritage Fleet Service Record.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

13B Rotary-Powered 1985 Renault R5 Turbo 2


Bid for the chance to own a 13B Rotary-Powered 1985 Renault R5 Turbo 2 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #45,735.




bringatrailer.com





13B Rotary-Powered 1985 Renault R5 Turbo 2


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Does the BaT owner still owns his red R5 Turbo?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Egz said:


> 13B Rotary-Powered 1985 Renault R5 Turbo 2
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 13B Rotary-Powered 1985 Renault R5 Turbo 2 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #45,735.
> ...


RNM for a bastardized Turbo 2... lol BAT has really jumped the shark.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

RNM on my family member's A124

24k-Mile 1995 Mercedes-Benz E320 Cabriolet


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> RNM on my family member's A124
> 
> 24k-Mile 1995 Mercedes-Benz E320 Cabriolet


Holy schnikes. No offense to your family member, but I would have taken that money and happily run all the way to the bank.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Holy schnikes. No offense to your family member, but I would have taken that money and happily run all the way to the bank.


That seems cheap for a super clean 24k mile example.


Pistachio goodness. I'm imagining this lowered slightly on the LTW steelies.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> That seems cheap for a super clean 24k mile example.
> 
> 
> Pistachio goodness. I'm imagining this lowered slightly on the LTW steelies.


I suppose, but in my opinion that era of Mercedes is probably one of the least desirable depending on the model. I think the bidding bore that out.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

40k-Kilometer 1998 Subaru Impreza 22B STi


Bid for the chance to own a 40k-Kilometer 1998 Subaru Impreza 22B STi at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #46,166.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

The fact that someone with "Subaru" in his handle is posting about the BAT 22B means there is still something right in the world. 

That car is smoking. Just ****ing amazing. I loved the comments about "why is a Subaru a premium listing" that was responded with "if you think this being a premium listing is crazy wait until you see the final price!"


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Holy schnikes. No offense to your family member, but I would have taken that money and happily run all the way to the bank.


A number of industry experts have stated the A124 is a modern classic, and a car to buy now. I'd expect that to be a $25k car with that mileage/condition, assuming it needs no cosmetic/mechanical reconditioning. Driver quality cars are trading at $15k now.


----------



## tvrbob (Jul 31, 2009)

Numbersix said:


> A number of industry experts have stated the A124 is a modern classic, and a car to buy now. I'd expect that to be a $25k car with that mileage/condition, assuming it needs no cosmetic/mechanical reconditioning. Driver quality cars are trading at $15k now.


Tell the experts to write you a check.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Holy schnikes. No offense to your family member, but I would have taken that money and happily run all the way to the bank.





UncleJB said:


> I suppose, but in my opinion that era of Mercedes is probably one of the least desirable depending on the model. I think the bidding bore that out.


You _might _be getting your MB's mixed up. These are pre-Chrysler era and still very much a traditional Mercedes in terms of engineering and feel. Cabs were actually taken off the assembly line with hand built construction, hence the ridiculous $80k (in 1995!) MSRP.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> Holy schnikes. No offense to your family member, but I would have taken that money and happily run all the way to the bank.


x2. I would've taken the money and run. It may be worth more in the future but it sure isn't worth more today.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

CostcoPizza said:


> You _might _be getting your MB's mixed up. These are pre-Chrysler era and still very much a traditional Mercedes in terms of engineering and feel. Cabs were actually taken off the assembly line with hand built construction, hence the ridiculous $80k (in 1995!) MSRP.


100%. This is the last mostly handbuilt Mercedes, and it happens to be a 4 seat cabriolet. If you can buy a good driver-quality example with good cosmetics now (maybe needing a top/top hydraulics) and hold it, it'll be a car that appreciates in value.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> You _might _be getting your MB's mixed up. These are pre-Chrysler era and still very much a traditional Mercedes in terms of engineering and feel. Cabs were actually taken off the assembly line with hand built construction, hence the ridiculous $80k (in 1995!) MSRP.


No, I'm not. I honestly don't believe there is a wide following for this vintage Mercedes and don't believe there ever will be personally. I think the bidding bore that out on this example. 

My grandfather had a '95 S500 and while it was packed with features at the time (the neat little corner antennae that popped up when you reversed, I will always remember) it was also always in the shop. I also felt then and do now that the styling was a real let down compared to previous generations. 

I'm sure there are enthusiasts out there for these, but IMO there aren't enough for these cars to realize the big dollars that other cars of the era can and will.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

bzcat said:


> RNM for a bastardized Turbo 2... lol BAT has really jumped the shark.


Seriously. It’s a very cool swap and appears to be done well. But it will always be a bastardized hot rod. $78k is a lot for that kind of toy despite the nice condition. Price was right if all original. But I’d expect a discount for the rotary swap even if that’s the particular flavor of Turbo 2 I really wanted.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> That seems cheap for a super clean 24k mile example.
> 
> 
> Pistachio goodness. I'm imagining this lowered slightly on the LTW steelies.


Not sure if you’re just being funny calling them “steelies.” But the XKE Lightweight was famously fitted with 3-piece Dunlop wheels that consisted of a rolled-and-welded extruded-aluminum rim, a pressed-aluminum center piece and, to accommodate the center-lock hub drive mechanism, a central steel plate. Despite the composite construction, they’re commonly refer to as aluminum alloy wheels, to differentiate them from the more common steel disc and steel wire wheels of that era. 









Great Wheels: Dunlop Discs for Jaguar E-Types


Learn more about Great Wheels: Dunlop Discs for Jaguar E-Types on Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online.




bringatrailer.com













Competition-Bred


The 1951 XK120 C, or C-type, was Jaguar Cars' first factory-sponsored stab at victory in the 24 Hours of Le Mans, France's premier endurance race. That aerodynamically optimized beauty still ran...




www.hemmings.com


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> 50K mile E30 325, manual:


or buy Hoovie's IX.









1989 BMW 325iX Coupe - Rare AWD E30 Owned by Hoovie's Garage, 5-Speed Manual


This 1989 BMW 325iX Coupe is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends April 7 2021.




carsandbids.com


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Sporin said:


> or buy Hoovie's IX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's amazing how small and light those cars are compered to today's cars.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

DonPatrizio said:


> x2. I would've taken the money and run. It may be worth more in the future but it sure isn't worth more today.





UncleJB said:


> No, I'm not. I honestly don't believe there is a wide following for this vintage Mercedes and don't believe there ever will be personally. I think the bidding bore that out on this example.
> 
> My grandfather had a '95 S500 and while it was packed with features at the time (the neat little corner antennae that popped up when you reversed, I will always remember) it was also always in the shop. I also felt then and do now that the styling was a real let down compared to previous generations.
> 
> I'm sure there are enthusiasts out there for these, but IMO there aren't enough for these cars to realize the big dollars that other cars of the era can and will.


Car just ended up selling locally for near reserve, would've literally left almost $2000 on the table if we listened to you jamokes. 😛

And JB, I think you're out of touch on this one. The W124 is pretty universally respected, very clean coupes and cabriolets hit mid to high 20s regularly. Sedans and wagons sell for around the same as the respective 5 Series.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Congratulations. Glad it sold after all. 

That being said, they got $23k for a 24k mile seemingly perfect example. I don't understand the math.  Respected and coveted are two different things.

Regardless, only time will tell how the market holds up for them.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

One owner, sub-30K mile E39 M5:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> One owner, sub-30K mile E39 M5:


Nice to see it at nearly $60,000 USD with three days left for bidding.

I need to get rich, and in a hurry, if I want to enjoy any of these golden era BMW's outside of my base model E46.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> Nice to see it at nearly $60,000 USD with three days left for bidding.
> 
> I need to get rich, and in a hurry, if I want to enjoy any of these golden era BMW's outside of my base model E46.


I agree. I love my car, but between an E39 M5 and the 740 with the M5 swap on C&B right now, I'm distraught thinking about how many cars are escaping my grasp due to a lack of space, and increasingly, a lack of money for all the goodies.









Are we putting C&B cars here? Because I need this:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

x(why)z said:


> Are we putting C&B cars here? Because I need this:


That's right that you need that. You should go ahead and bid on it while you're thinking about it.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> That's right that you need that. You should go ahead and bid on it while you're thinking about it.


If I had room, I would. I've been grappling with selling my car to get something more capable, but then I see these selling for so little that my mind says "E36 sedan and Bentley? Chef's kiss."

If it stays low at auction close, I may bid, but it would have to really be a steal for me to risk my wife's wrath.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

CostcoPizza said:


> Car just ended up selling locally for near reserve, would've literally left almost $2000 on the table if we listened to you jamokes. 😛
> 
> And JB, I think you're out of touch on this one. The W124 is pretty universally respected, very clean coupes and cabriolets hit mid to high 20s regularly. Sedans and wagons sell for around the same as the respective 5 Series.


So you sold the car for like $23.5k after paying $25.5k on BaT in 2018?

Flip gone wrong?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

x(why)z said:


> If I had room, I would. I've been grappling with selling my car to get something more capable, but then I see these selling for so little that my mind says "E36 sedan and Bentley? Chef's kiss."
> 
> If it stays low at auction close, I may bid, but it would have to really be a steal for me to risk my wife's wrath.


You could keep it at my house, as long as you leave a key.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Mmmm v10 iron block goodness


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been hunting for one of these forever. Everytime I find one, it's either rusted beyond recognition or I don't have the space. And again, I may have to let it slip through my hands once again as I don't have room. A little heartbroken.

No Reserve: 1979 Mazda 626 Coupe 5-Speed


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

x(why)z said:


> Are we putting C&B cars here? Because I need this:
> 
> _Turbo R_ pic


$14k? Holy ****, that gets tempting. And if the Turbo R breaks down, I bet it's enjoyable to just sit in the back amongst the aging wood and leather, a nice novel in hand. 

I believe these are relatively DIY'able too which sounds funny to say.



puma1552 said:


> So you sold the car for like $23.5k after paying $25.5k on BaT in 2018?
> 
> Flip gone wrong?


No flipping intentions, he just overpaid in the first auction.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

29K-Mile 2000 Toyota MR2 5-Speed | PCARMARKET


Available here for auction is a 2000 Toyota MR2 Spyder 5-speed. For 23 years, Toyota’s "mid-ship run-about 2-seater" was one of the most affordable mid-engined sports cars one could have. Having been designed as a proper mid-engine sports car from the ground up, combined with Toyota's reputation...




www.pcarmarket.com


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

40k-Kilometer 1998 Subaru Impreza 22B STi
*Sold For $312,555 On 4/19/21*









40k-Kilometer 1998 Subaru Impreza 22B STi


Bid for the chance to own a 40k-Kilometer 1998 Subaru Impreza 22B STi at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #46,166.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sporin said:


> 40k-Kilometer 1998 Subaru Impreza 22B STi
> *Sold For $312,555 On 4/19/21*
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not surprised. It’s been the Subaru road car holy grail for 25 years from the JDM Golden Era. We are entering peak JDM and will be here for probably the next decade or more barring some catastrophe like major war or the collapse of the United States. The only other Subaru that can touch it value wise would be something that Prodrive built and was raced by McRae or Burns. Makes me wonder what Colton Amster’s (@jdmsupreme / Redline Restorations) example #000 is worth.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't know how these collectors do it not to drive all these wonderful machines to keep as an investment. Maybe some of them are not car people?


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I don't know how these collectors do it not to drive all these wonderful machines to keep as an investment. Maybe some of them are not car people?


Totally. I especially feel this way about Porsche GT3's. How do you buy one of the greatest sports cars ever made, with one of the best engines ever made, be it a Mezger or a 9A1, and NOT drive it. I loved the one comment on the 900 mile GT3 Touring: "They should call these the GT3 Parking edition as nobody seems to drive them and they are only used for investment!"

I'm not saying drive them into the ground or anything like that, but how's about some balance, drive it one sunny Sunday's and put 1500 miles on it a year.


----------



## TC Mooch (Apr 18, 2021)

I was watching a modified Pontiac GTO and was hypnotized by the raw horsepower in it...

Then I got my head turned back on and got obsessed with a local car dealer selling a copper colored Karmann Ghia so I went to see that in person instead! It's pretty rare to see a local Karmann Ghia where I live in the Great North


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

If you have the cashola for a 6 figure Subaru, chances are you have quite a few other cars competing for your time.

Heck probably living at a couple different houses throughout the year too. And of course there are car people and non-car people alike who just want to own the thing and not drive it.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I don't know how these collectors do it not to drive all these wonderful machines to keep as an investment. Maybe some of them are not car people?





KrisA said:


> Totally. I especially feel this way about Porsche GT3's. How do you buy one of the greatest sports cars ever made, with one of the best engines ever made, be it a Mezger or a 9A1, and NOT drive it. I loved the one comment on the 900 mile GT3 Touring: "They should call these the GT3 Parking edition as nobody seems to drive them and they are only used for investment!"
> 
> I'm not saying drive them into the ground or anything like that, but how's about some balance, drive it one sunny Sunday's and put 1500 miles on it a year.


The several collectors I know tend to just buy them as investments and drive more boring things. Of course most of them seem to have 40+ cars in the collection so if it gets out once a year to see sun that is doing pretty well. Most folks that seem to have these collections work long hours and have some pretty crazy billable hours, so thus when they are sitting back after a month of 16hr work days, they blow some of it on something shiny. Where the rest of us plebs spend it on a good bottle of whisky that is gone in a month.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I don't know how these collectors do it not to drive all these wonderful machines to keep as an investment. Maybe some of them are not car people?


 Exactly, I said the same thing 2 years ago...



andlf said:


> It just boggles my mind how you could own one of these and only put 400 miles on it in 10 years of ownership. :screwy:
> 
> I ❤ that Cyber Gray! 👍👍
> 
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1974 BMW 2002 Turbo*









1974 BMW 2002 Turbo


Bid for the chance to own a 1974 BMW 2002 Turbo at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #46,470.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

That Subaru can only be driven 2500 miles TOTAL before it would need to be exported. It essentially can't be driven until it's over 25 years old and can be officially imported. When that happens in 2023, the car will likely be worth another $100,000.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Shawn O said:


> That Subaru can only be driven 2500 miles TOTAL before it would need to be exported. It essentially can't be driven until it's over 25 years old and can be officially imported. When that happens in 2023, the car will likely be worth another $100,000.


Say what now? Why can it only be driven 2500 miles?


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

This one hits home for me as I used to own a 93 Turbo in super red. Looked just like this one.










36k-Mile 1993 Toyota MR2 Turbo

For reference, my car back in the day:










My BAT comment:

Suddenly it hits me, why sometimes cars go for amounts of money that 99.99% of people think are crazy.
I had a twin of this car, but with black leather. Bought it in 1998 at the age of 21. It was in as new condition with 29,000km. I drove that car in summer for 6 years. Got engaged in Lake Louise on a trip in that car. Took it to the coast on our honeymoon. Summer nights cruising with the t-tops off with 90’s rock blasting on the thumping stereo. Sold the car in the summer of 2004 when my son was born (I’ve got a picture somewhere of him as a baby sitting in the drivers seat), still in minty condition but with 62,000 km on the clock. Sold it for over 90% of what I paid for it 6 years prior, to this date the cheapest car I’ve ever owned.

When I saw this auction, and watched the videos, I teared up. In fact I’m still having a hard time keeping the emotions down. If I had more free funds and space for cars I’d pay amounts of money for this car that would have people think I should be confined to an institution.

Truly special car in amazing condition. Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

KrisA said:


> My BAT comment:
> 
> Suddenly it hits me, why sometimes cars go for amounts of money that 99.99% of people think are crazy.
> I had a twin of this car, but with black leather. Bought it in 1998 at the age of 21. It was in as new condition with 29,000km. I drove that car in summer for 6 years. Got engaged in Lake Louise on a trip in that car. Took it to the coast on our honeymoon. Summer nights cruising with the t-tops off with 90’s rock blasting on the thumping stereo. Sold the car in the summer of 2004 when my son was born (I’ve got a picture somewhere of him as a baby sitting in the drivers seat), still in minty condition but with 62,000 km on the clock. Sold it for over 90% of what I paid for it 6 years prior, to this date the cheapest car I’ve ever owned.
> ...


That is 100% why some cars on BaT go for dumb amounts of money.

It's nostalgia. The cars that go for dumb amounts of money are all around the same age. They're cars that people either had or wanted when they were young and now those same people are old enough to have enough disposable income to be able to try to buy back part of their youth.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Cars and bids, 05 celica about to end in 15 minutes, up to $7200, already a grand more than I paid for mine.... has a number of modifications to the appearance, some good, some questionable IMO, like the blue interior is a love or hate thing for sure...








2005 Toyota Celica GT-S - ~58,600 Miles, 6-Speed Manual, Numerous TRD Modifications


This 2005 Toyota Celica GT-S is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends April 21 2021.




carsandbids.com


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Shawn O said:


> That Subaru can only be driven 2500 miles TOTAL before it would need to be exported. It essentially can't be driven until it's over 25 years old and can be officially imported. When that happens in 2023, the car will likely be worth another $100,000.





Stromaluski said:


> Say what now? Why can it only be driven 2500 miles?


It's a show and display import.

And it's not 2500 miles total. It is 2500 miles *annually*. That's plenty of driving for a $350k museum piece.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

elite.mafia said:


> Cars and bids, 05 celica about to end in 15 minutes, up to $7200, already a grand more than I paid for mine.... has a number of modifications to the appearance, some good, some questionable IMO, like the blue interior is a love or hate thing for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for $11000. Da fuk


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Stromaluski said:


> That is 100% why some cars on BaT go for dumb amounts of money.
> 
> It's nostalgia. The cars that go for dumb amounts of money are all around the same age. They're cars that people either had or wanted when they were young and now those same people are old enough to have enough disposable income to be able to try to buy back part of their youth.


Boomers did it with the 60s muscle cars. 

GenX is doing it now with 90s goodness.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

elite.mafia said:


> Sold for $11000. Da fuk


Way better and more rare color than yours IMO
I see GTS all the time in silver. Never seen one in that blue. Yellow is too loud.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

elite.mafia said:


> Sold for $11000. Da fuk


Da fuk is right.


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

$70k for a 1991 Cadillac Brougham with 38k 3 owner miles. Wow!









No Reserve: 38k-Mile 1991 Cadillac Brougham d'Elegance


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 38k-Mile 1991 Cadillac Brougham d’Elegance at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #46,612.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

simple said:


> Way better and more rare color than yours IMO
> I see GTS all the time in silver. Never seen one in that blue. Yellow is too loud.


eh, to each their own. I'd be curious if it looks as good in person as it does in the pictures. The mix-and-match body kit that the car has must have all been paint matched to the car.... I'm not a big fan of a lot of the mods on the car. The wheels look bad in black, makes the car look like it's rolling on steelies at a glance. A lot of the close up shots make stuff look pretty half assed. Like this one:









still for 11k, I don't know that I'd find anything that would be a suitable replacement for my car. definitely wouldn't sell my car for 11k, that is for sure.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

CadiGTi said:


> $70k for a 1991 Cadillac Brougham with 38k 3 owner miles. Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks straight out of the underworld, very nice in blackon wires with the gold seal/vogue tires.

I think i could get a better deal with Mr G


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

CadiGTi said:


> $70k for a 1991 Cadillac Brougham with 38k 3 owner miles. Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

CadiGTi said:


> $70k for a 1991 Cadillac Brougham with 38k 3 owner miles. Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's insane. How is that a $70,000 car...


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> that's insane. How is that a $70,000 car...


To most of us, it isn't. Read the comments there - it's the best example available and the buyer felt it was worth it. The buyer even comments that if he can own it for 5 years and sell it for $50K, he'll be happy. This same buyer bought a 1991 420SEL for $19K in February.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

robr2 said:


> To most of us, it isn't. Read the comments there - it's the best example available and the buyer felt it was worth it. The buyer even comments that if he can own it for 5 years and sell it for $50K, he'll be happy. This same buyer bought a 1991 420SEL for $19K in February.


At least that is an actual running driving car... what about this thing:









No Reserve: Mercedes-Benz 300SL Tool Kit


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Mercedes-Benz 300SL Tool Kit at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #46,654.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

elite.mafia said:


> At least that is an actual running driving car... what about this thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's "just" a toolkit however that's a toolkit for a car that sells around $1M give or take and having that toolkit will help the value of the car so it's money well spent. No different than investing $19K into a house to prep it for sale.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

chucchinchilla said:


> Yes it's "just" a toolkit however that's a toolkit for a car that sells around $1M give or take and having that toolkit will help the value of the car so it's money well spent. No different than investing $19K into a house to prep it for sale.


I guess that's a solid point.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

elite.mafia said:


> I guess that's a solid point.


Yeah it's a crazy world where a $19K toolkit can make financial sense like that but here we are. On the bright side it means more tool kits like this are being saved vs being tossed in the garbage.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> Yeah it's a crazy world where a $19K toolkit can make financial sense like that but here we are.


Not really crazy, you're just realizing the scale is different for wealthy people. Just like I hunted down a unique factory putter cover for a year and paid almost as much as the putter was worth to get it. Now it's complete.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well this is cool.









1981 Datsun 720 King Cab 4x4 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1981 Datsun 720 King Cab 4×4 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #47,155.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Well this is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If I had to guess this is probably going to sell for.... 30 grand.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This seller is fairly local to me and has a massive collection of clean VW's. Curious as to where it ends up given the auto transmission. 









No Reserve: 45k-Mile 1995 Volkswagen Cabrio


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 45k-Mile 1995 Volkswagen Cabrio at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #46,913.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

elite.mafia said:


> that's insane. How is that a $70,000 car...


70k isn't a lot of money to some people. If I wanted one of those boats I probably would have gone after that one. It's gorgeous and the right color.
Having said that, I bet there are at least 50 more of them in the same excellent condition hiding in Florida and Arizona garages.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

The difference between rich people and wealthy people is that rich people know how much money they have.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

MAC said:


> 70k isn't a lot of money to some people. If I wanted one of those boats I probably would have gone after that one. It's gorgeous and the right color.
> Having said that, I bet there are at least 50 more of them in the same excellent condition hiding in Florida and Arizona garages.


exactly... it's not like these are all that hard to find....


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> This seller is fairly local to me and has a massive collection of clean VW's. Curious as to where it ends up given the auto transmission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its already over $8000 
....for a mk3 bitch basket 2.sl0w autotragic with an aftermarket OE replacement walker muffler (stock one probably rotted off), seller claims there is "rust on underside components" but I don't see any in the pictures

I really just don't get it. I don't care if people have money, there's a thousand better things you can buy with $8000. and there is 2 days left on the auction, it'll probably sell for double that.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

elite.mafia said:


> its already over $8000
> ....for a mk3 bitch basket 2.sl0w autotragic with an aftermarket OE replacement walker muffler (stock one probably rotted off), seller claims there is "rust on underside components" but I don't see any in the pictures
> 
> I really just don't get it. I don't care if people have money, there's a thousand better things you can buy with $8000. and there is 2 days left on the auction, it'll probably sell for double that.


I will say that Ross, the seller, only buys impeccably clean cars. He runs a small family dealership and seems to do very well with that also. If I was going to spend "extra" on a VW it would be from Ross because I know it would be worth it.

IIRC up until the last couple years he had (5) Harlequin Golfs - one in each base color and one duplicate. Here is his website showing his collection. Welcome to RossVW.com!!


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

His collection is unbelievable... I’d buy anything that guy was selling if I was in the market 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

I had no idea that it was _that_ Ross that was selling it.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Not many pictures of this super scarce Pegaso supercharger...










...but the comment section is both entertaining and informative!

BaT has become a wonderful repository of encyclopedic knowledge and is a very useful archive of information.

Like this supercharger listing out-of-the-blue where knowing nothing of Pegaso, the casual reader can pick up fascinating tidbits otherwise unprompted.

Love it.

*Wojodojo* wrote

"...they were well ahead of Ferrari, and there is a connection between the two. The man behind the Pegaso was one Wifredo Ricart a brilliant Spanish engineer who started at Hispano-Suiza, and in 1936 moved to Alfa Romeo. At Alfa Romeo he designed both racing and aero engines, many of which were well ahead of their time, which didn’t always translate into reliability. Enzo clashed with Wifredo from the start, and after being fired from Alfa blamed him for it. For his part when asked why the car was to be called Pegaso, Wifredo answered: “why only have a horse that prances, when you can have one that flies”."


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll definitely have to watch this one.

49k-Mile 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6








49k-Mile 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6


Bid for the chance to own a 49k-Mile 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #47,221.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> BaT has become a wonderful repository of encyclopedic knowledge and is a very useful archive of information.


It’s also become a sandbox full of many armchair quarterbacks who spew personal opinion, conjecture and misinformation. There is no crowd sourced credibility ranking. So on any given auction you might have one expert, a couple amateur experts and some real doofuses all stirring it up. Sometimes it hurts sellers, sometimes it feeds into the market hype leading to hysteria.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Yeah it's a crazy world where a $19K toolkit can make financial sense like that but here we are. On the bright side it means more tool kits like this are being saved vs being tossed in the garbage.


I don’t think many were thrown away, especially not Ferrari tool kits. Most were simply pilfered back when they weren’t worth much but the tools still had some utility. I’m into old motorcycles and almost all of them are missing factory owners manuals and tool kits because previous owners decided to keep them as momentos.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> I will say that Ross, the seller, only buys impeccably clean cars. He runs a small family dealership and seems to do very well with that also. If I was going to spend "extra" on a VW it would be from Ross because I know it would be worth it.
> 
> IIRC up until the last couple years he had (5) Harlequin Golfs - one in each base color and one duplicate. Here is his website showing his collection. Welcome to RossVW.com!!


wow that dude has some amazingly clean vdubs in his collection. I'm sure it's a fantastic car and clean as can be but the valuation is crazy.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2010 Saab 9-3 Aero convertible, manual, sub-50K miles:


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Estoril Blue, S62 swapped 740i. Seller is a Vortex member, too. @16valvedCaddy is selling it.









2001 BMW 740i - E39 M5 Engine Swap, 6-Speed Manual, Sport Package


This 2001 BMW 740i is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends May 5 2021.




carsandbids.com


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> I'll definitely have to watch this one.
> 
> 49k-Mile 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6
> 
> ...


That is clean!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Stromaluski said:


> Estoril Blue, S62 swapped 740i. Seller is a Vortex member, too. @16valvedCaddy is selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say, I've definitely seen this car before.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

62K mile E30, manual, no reserve:


















I'm about to take a road trip to Illinois, otherwise I'd be tempted to do something stupid and make a trip to Seattle instead...


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

TJSwoboda said:


> 62K mile E30, manual, no reserve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







That is so clean. I wouldn't know what to do with it if I won it. I'd be afraid to drive it.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

srsly. I'd drive it sparingly, that's for sure.

Another low mileage manual E30 325 hit BaT today, this one with a leather interior (reserve on this auction, too). I think I'd want cloth, just because that's what my dad's '86 325 had, but I'd still want an '87+ for the extra power.


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

That Cabrio auction is wild, I am sure many on here understand why I don't need to go into it. A friend of mine tried to sell hers about 6 years ago, I posted on here on her behalf. She sure as heck didn't get almost $12k for it! FS - 2000 Cabrio GLS manual


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Euro 1975 BMW 3.0CSi*









Euro 1975 BMW 3.0CSi


Bid for the chance to own a Euro 1975 BMW 3.0CSi at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #47,657.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

That is a gorgeous car!

Slightly more elegant than a new M4...


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Alotta ppl over on R8Talk are pretty happy to see this vert break the $200k barrier. 

3,800-Mile 2012 Audi R8 V10 Spyder 6-Speed


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Just Another Sweater said:


> .


Blank post is blank.

This hit yesterday, and is already bidding at twenty grand: A 15K mile 1989 Mercedes 560SEL. Yes, that is fifteen thousand two hundred and four miles.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> Blank post is blank.


Whoa man...watch your language. Sheez.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*1975 Lamborghini Urraco P300*









1975 Lamborghini Urraco P300


Bid for the chance to own a 1975 Lamborghini Urraco P300 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #47,718.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*1994 Lancia Delta Integrale Evo 2*









1994 Lancia Delta Integrale Evo 2


Bid for the chance to own a 1994 Lancia Delta Integrale Evo 2 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #47,674.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

My legs hurt looking at that Urraco pedal box lol.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Elite_Deforce said:


> My legs hurt looking at that Urraco pedal box lol.


 Yep, looks like a tight fit.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

andlf said:


> *1994 Lancia Delta Integrale Evo 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh wow. I just watched the Cammisa video on the Delta today and now I really want one.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

DonPatrizio said:


> Ugh wow. I just watched the Cammisa video on the Delta today and now I really want one.


I've wanted one for 29 years. I blame the 1992 CAR magazine UK - 911 vs Integrale vs Elan article.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*1973 Alfa Romeo Montreal*









1973 Alfa Romeo Montreal


Bid for the chance to own a 1973 Alfa Romeo Montreal at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #47,730.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

I was outbid on this:









1967 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT Veloce


----------



## garageless (Sep 28, 2006)

The '67 Alfa looks nice. I'll admit I stopped following the prices on these 10 years ago but I'm pretty sure it would take twice a much to fix a ratty one since they rust so horribly. I still think these are one of the prettiest small cars ever made. THe fact that they drive nicely is just a bonus.


----------



## garageless (Sep 28, 2006)

And the Montreal is a steal at that price. The look has grown on me over time, of course the chassis donor is unbeatable but I'd happily have one in the garage, where it would doubtlessly spend lots of time...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Cherry, arrest me red manual '86 BMW 325, 75K miles, no reserve:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

To be found bone stock and so well-preserved is mega rare.

Curious to see what it pulls at the hammer drop.

Fave comments:

thodiphash wrote:
"Wow — how in the ‘tofu’ HECK did this make it out of the late 90s/early 20s stock like this?!? Wow — I’m guessing 50k "

MrGooch wrote:
"I don’t think the older generations quite understand what this car means to 20 and 30 something gearheads. The AE86 itself is decidedly before our time, but as the hero vehicle of Initial D it has inherited a strange timelessness and desirability which should not erode for decades to come. This show is arguably still the most influential piece of motorsports media for today’s younger generations. I cannot find a single gearhead my age who can look at this car without immediately recognizing it’s connection to the show and the car is nearly a decade older than I am.

To see one in this spec, with the Trueno liftback arrangement, in the wild would be more exciting to me than seeing a Ferrari of the same time period. To see it wound up on a mountain road, muffled eurobeat playing in my head as it goes by, I would have to check if I was dreaming…"


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

I don't know, that AE86 looks pretty crusty. The body looks like it really needs a lot of work. Trust me, I want to love this car as much as anyone but I think that current price is nuts considering what it needs. Still, you're either buying a clapped out one with triple the miles and a bunch of drift-o mods, or you're buying one in RHD from Japan... they just don't exist here in the states anymore in stock trim. 

If it breaks $30k, I'll be surprised, considering how much work it needs. 

No Reserve: 1985 Toyota Corolla GT-S


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Not to get too sidetracked, but AE86 fans might enjoy this.










This DVD highlighted the build process from a stock AE86 Levin to a 5 valve monster. They strip the car down, source all the TRD parts, dyno test the motor, and put it all back together with the assistance of Bee-R. Can't imagine how much money the motor ended up costing.

Here is a link to the series on YouTube. Sorry the quality isn't great and there are no subs. Still, fun to watch if you enjoy all things JDM. 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLERGGItDx5MnamiUg9utS0xkJcVZ6dMP2


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

roman16v said:


> I don't know, that AE86 looks pretty crusty.


I'm with you. It's a really difficult position because finding an example like this is basically impossible WHILE AT THE SAME TIME this is a rusty crusty piece of crap.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I was outbid on this:
> 
> View attachment 87912
> 
> 1967 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT Veloce


Dang, that's a beautiful car


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

DonPatrizio said:


> Ugh wow. I just watched the Cammisa video on the Delta today and now I really want one.


They are a lot of fun. Highly recommended.



absoluteczech said:


> Dang, that's a beautiful car


Bummed it wasn't meant to be. Oh well. I'll find another.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I was outbid on this:
> 
> View attachment 87912
> 
> 1967 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT Veloce


Sucks you got outbid but at least it was by a guy named Guido. Did a quick search and there aren't many for sale out there, although I did find this one at BHCC. Dunno if it's a desirable spec or if there's a reason why it's priced seemingly below market, but it looks pretty clean and at that price point you could enhance it to your tastes and any sort cosmetic/mechanical issues.









1974 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000 | Beverly Hills Car Club


1974 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000This 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000 is available in silver with a beautiful black interior. It comes equipped with a manual transmission, dual Weber carburetors, 3-spoke wood steering wheel, 4-wheel disc brakes, solid wheels, and jack. An excellent original California car which...



www.beverlyhillscarclub.com


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

If it's from BHCC, there's snakes in the grass somewhere. At least in the E9 community, they have an awful reputation.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> If it's from BHCC, there's snakes in the grass somewhere. At least in the E9 community, they have an awful reputation.


For sure I wouldn't take anything from them or Gullwing at face value so a thorough conversation, inspection, and PPI would have to be had here.

Or there's this one in Corona. Dang it now I'm hunting GTVs lol.





Alfa Romeo GTV 2000 for Sale - Hemmings Motor News


Displaying 8 total results for classic Alfa Romeo GTV 2000 Vehicles for Sale.




www.hemmings.com


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, been eyeballing that one. I might swing through Corona on my way home from AZ.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Yeah it presents well and the engine looks like it's been thoroughly redone. I don't mind a project like the silver car (assuming it's solid and not a rebuilt wreck), but then again I'm currently ass deep in a full restoration. In case of the Alfa it would probably be best to just pay more upfront for a better car you can just enjoy right out of the box.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Wow this Corrado went for over $30k. Never thought I'd see the day.









49k-Mile 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6


Bid for the chance to own a 49k-Mile 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #47,221.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

roman16v said:


> I
> 
> If it breaks $30k, I'll be surprised, considering how much work it needs.
> 
> No Reserve: 1985 Toyota Corolla GT-S


$40K hammer price?! and still needs a full rust correction. Holy hell!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I might swing through Corona on my way home from AZ.


I'm sorry. 😝


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

No Reserve: 2007 BMW 530xi Sports Wagon 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2007 BMW 530xi Sports Wagon 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #47,836.




bringatrailer.com





530xIT 6spd, sport package. 

How much hurt can it do? Someone learn me fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

I met a guy at gas station a few weeks back who had one and was getting gas beside me. These cars aged really well. I think they're the perfect size and package for a long-term all-round car. He said he had two of them, the one he was driving was stick and other was an auto.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Interesting GTV in Monterey. Interesting color, SPICA, great wheels, looks sorted. But, salvage title.
Considering it was issued in the '80s it could be for something super minor as these cars were worthless then.

I'd want to see it in person though before bidding. If it's nice that title issue may scare off some buyers.

1972 Alfa Romeo GTV


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm watching this MGB GT today. I've always loved these cars and feel like they offer a high level of fun and quirkiness for not a lot of money. I like the GT more than I do the convertible.









NGL, I find these very compelling with the correct transmission.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

x(why)z said:


> NGL, I find these very compelling with the correct transmission.


These are awesome. I knew of them but never paid much attention until I saw the Demuro review of one. Now I'd like to have one in my garage one day. Red on tan baby.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

x(why)z said:


> I'm watching this MGB GT today. I've always loved these cars and feel like they offer a high level of fun and quirkiness for not a lot of money. I like the GT more than I do the convertible.


Friend of mine had one years ago. Fun and quirky pretty much sum it up. I also like them more than the convertibles.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

PoorHouse said:


> Interesting GTV in Monterey. Interesting color, SPICA, great wheels, looks sorted. But, salvage title.
> Considering it was issued in the '80s it could be for something super minor as these cars were worthless then.
> 
> I'd want to see it in person though before bidding. If it's nice that title issue may scare off some buyers.
> ...


I'm going to take a safe guess and say this guy fat fingered his bid.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Lmao. “No takesies backsies”


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> I'm going to take a safe guess and say this guy fat fingered his bid.
> 
> View attachment 88974
> 
> View attachment 88973


yea i was gonna say how the f is that worth 250k


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

What happens for those bids? Can they be corrected?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

BaT will delete and usually post: "Careful there! Let's try that again." -- that B is a nice spec, OD is a must have.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Diamond Dave said:


> $40K hammer price?! and still needs a full rust correction. Holy hell!


I don't even know what planet this is anymore


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*No Reserve: S2000-Powered 1982 Vauxhall Chevette 6-Speed*









No Reserve: S2000-Powered 1982 Vauxhall Chevette 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: S2000-Powered 1982 Vauxhall Chevette 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #48,098.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

That thing is pretty cool, I'd love to see a build thread


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

I dont hate that at all. Winning in my books!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

andlf said:


> *No Reserve: S2000-Powered 1982 Vauxhall Chevette 6-Speed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs a couple of these for his front fenders.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> I'm going to take a safe guess and say this guy fat fingered his bid.
> 
> View attachment 88974
> 
> View attachment 88973


And it's corrected.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Hey so the same seller of that GTV has the VW Bus used by VW to promote the ID Buzz @ Pebble Beach. Not sold @ $72K, still on their website.
















1964 Volkswagen Type 2 Deluxe 1.6L


Bid for the chance to own a 1964 Volkswagen Type 2 Deluxe 1.6L at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #44,278.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-60K mile E39 M5 in LA:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Needs a couple of these for his front fenders.



In this instance shouldn't it be...


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

andlf said:


> *No Reserve: S2000-Powered 1982 Vauxhall Chevette 6-Speed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first car was an 82 Chevy chevette. And I've had a S2000 for a while. This seems to be calling me...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1966 Corvette Coupe 427/425 4 Speed.









1966 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe 427/425 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1966 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe 427/425 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #47,889.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

255 MPH 1988 Chevrolet Corvette Callaway SledgeHammer









255-MPH 1988 Chevrolet Corvette Callaway SledgeHammer


Bid for the chance to own a 255-MPH 1988 Chevrolet Corvette Callaway SledgeHammer at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #48,157.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Another low-mileage E39 M5, bidding at $32.5K out the gate:


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a qualm with 80k miles being considered "low mileage" but that's the best color M5 in the best year...$$$.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> 2010 Saab 9-3 Aero convertible, manual, sub-50K miles:


I’d love this car with some Turbo X wheels and air ride. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CNzpmqoF5S6/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> Estoril Blue, S62 swapped 740i. Seller is a Vortex member, too. @16valvedCaddy is selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High miles but a gorgeous example. $28k is probably cheaper than an equivalent E39 M5 in the same colors but this ///M7 is way cooler.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

MatchStick said:


> That Cabrio auction is wild, I am sure many on here understand why I don't need to go into it. A friend of mine tried to sell hers about 6 years ago, I posted on here on her behalf. She sure as heck didn't get almost $12k for it! FS - 2000 Cabrio GLS manual


Timing is everything.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 255 MPH 1988 Chevrolet Corvette Callaway SledgeHammer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unbelievably cool. The story about John Lingenfelter driving it from the factory in Connecticut to Ohio to break the record by hitting 255 MPH, then home again is wonderful.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1991 Porsche 911 Carrera Cup


Bid for the chance to own a 1991 Porsche 911 Carrera Cup at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #48,224.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Go4Broke (Nov 19, 2004)

1 of 547 Buick GNX, with 262 miles on it


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Can that cup car even be registered anywhere else but Montana ? I thought cup cars werent road legal


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

The exterior simplicity of that cup car is just fantastic.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Big fan of these, remember them fondly. The CTS-V took all the spotlight and as a result they're sort of forgotten.









No Reserve: 20k-Mile 2006 Cadillac STS-V


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 20k-Mile 2006 Cadillac STS-V at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #48,244.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> Can that cup car even be registered anywhere else but Montana ? I thought cup cars werent road legal


They have regular VIN's, in addition to all the standard lights and signals etc, so registering them in the USA is just like registering any other ROW 964. Meaning, probably a piece of cake everywhere except CA 

That particular car has been road registered since new, though. Talk about a proper "race car for the road", eh?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It hasn't been modded into an M7, and it doesn't even have the sport package, but this 2001 740i (the last of the good 7 Series) has only ~18K miles:


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

I need that phone for my E38.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

31k mile 1991 BMW M3









31k-Mile 1991 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a 31k-Mile 1991 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #47,659.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 31k mile 1991 BMW M3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is now bid at $93,000, and there are still two days left in the auction. I think I can safely assume I won’t be getting a bargain on this car.  

Oh well, at least I can identify with the color: 
*The body is finished in Alpinweiß II (218) with Shadowline trim and features M3-specific bodywork including widened fender arches, revised bumpers, and a taller rear deck lid with an integrated spoiler.*

🍺


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice Z/28









1969 Chevrolet Camaro Z/28 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1969 Chevrolet Camaro Z/28 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #48,050.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

BIG BLOCK BARN DOORS BURB!









No Reserve: 1996 GMC Suburban K2500 7.4L 4×4


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1996 GMC Suburban K2500 7.4L 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #48,414.




bringatrailer.com





*No Reserve: 1996 GMC Suburban K2500 7.4L 4×4*


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sporin said:


> BIG BLOCK BARN DOORS BURB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see this primarily as a tow vehicle for a cheap race car outfit. As such, I wonder why someone might be willing to pay a BaT premium for one if the whole point is to service a grassroots race operation on a shoestring budget.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

German-spec E34 M5 touring, 6-speed manual, mid-80K miles (136K km on the clock) :


















Apparently it has a "replacement 750iL-specification differential" installed by the current owner as well.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> German-spec E34 M5 touring, 6-speed manual, mid-80K miles (136K km on the clock) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that interior. My god.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> I see this primarily as a tow vehicle for a cheap race car outfit. As such, I wonder why someone might be willing to pay a BaT premium for one if the whole point is to service a grassroots race operation on a shoestring budget.


I'd buy that Suburban in a heartbeat for 5 grands.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> I love that interior. My god.


It's damn true that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, because I am not at all a fan of the interior


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Euro 1970 Porsche 911S









Euro 1970 Porsche 911S Coupe


Bid for the chance to own a Euro 1970 Porsche 911S Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #47,786.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1994 Saab 9000 Aero, three pedals, 131K miles:


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> I love that interior. My god.


Pornographic. It doesn't get a lot better.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Gotta love the old M6.









Original-Owner 1988 BMW M6


Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 1988 BMW M6 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #48,184.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I'd buy that Suburban in a heartbeat for 5 grands.


Yeah but you won’t. Because you can’t. Because BaT tax. It’s already at $8500 with 6 days left and will likely end up closer to $20k.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

And another M3!









No Reserve: One-Owner 1990 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: One-Owner 1990 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #48,239.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd give a nut for this one.








S38-Powered 1990 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a S38-Powered 1990 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #48,520.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah, I really like that one.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

westopher said:


> I'd give a nut for this one.


Damn right. I'd give your two nuts for that car.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

This is super cool to me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1987 VW Scirocco 16V

Let's see where this one will go.









No Reserve: 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #48,492.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

westopher said:


> I'd give a nut for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is very exciting! Remember about 8yrs ago when M3's like this were "soiled" and not valuable.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Good time to sell one of these. Not a top of the market car, but it'd be a fun driver --

1993 Volkswagen Corrado VR6 5-Speed


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Diamond Dave said:


> This one is very exciting! Remember about 8yrs ago when M3's like this were "soiled" and not valuable.


I'd take this soiled one by a long shot over my unsoiled one!
It's my idea of the perfect swap. So much usable power but maintains the character (rattles and unreliability) of the s14😂


----------



## 782838 (Oct 19, 2013)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1987 VW Scirocco 16V
> 
> Let's see where this one will go.
> 
> ...


You missed the part where it was totaled; scroll down.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2011 Saab 9-3 convertible, three pedals, 21K miles:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-100K mile E30, manual, leather seats:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

I put a bid in for these BBS E50s. They are a direct fit for my Volvo.
I'm not going any higher but are a decent deal for $3k or less.


No Reserve: 16x7.5″ and 16x8" BBS E50 Wheels for Ferrari


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Good luck with the auction, and keep us posted on how it plays out!



PoorHouse said:


> I put a bid in for these BBS E50s. They are a direct fit for my Volvo.
> I'm not going any higher but are a decent deal for $3k or less.
> 
> 
> No Reserve: 16x7.5″ and 16x8" BBS E50 Wheels for Ferrari


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

mtbsrfun said:


> You missed the part where it was totaled; scroll down.


Not really slowing it down, it seems.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Ummmm.... 

*2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 Wagon*
No Reserve Ultra-Rare *W8 Engine, 6-Speed Manual*, 2 Owners, Largely Stock


























2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 Wagon - Ultra-Rare W8 Engine, 6-Speed Manual, 2 Owners, Largely Stock


This 2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 Wagon is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends May 28 2021.




carsandbids.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Whoa.









Modified 1973 BMW 3.0CS 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1973 BMW 3.0CS 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #48,606.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Sporin said:


> Ummmm....
> 
> *2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 Wagon*
> No Reserve Ultra-Rare *W8 Engine, 6-Speed Manual*, 2 Owners, Largely Stock
> ...


I will be shocked if this is not owned by some VWVotex member.


----------



## Hellgate (Dec 29, 2016)

Sporin said:


> Ummmm....
> 
> *2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 Wagon*
> No Reserve Ultra-Rare *W8 Engine, 6-Speed Manual*, 2 Owners, Largely Stock
> ...


 Stunning car. One of my favorites.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

thegave said:


> Not really slowing it down, it seems.


To be fair, it doesn't take much to declare total loss accident in a 30-year old VW.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

mhjett said:


> Good time to sell one of these. Not a top of the market car, but it'd be a fun driver --
> 
> 1993 Volkswagen Corrado VR6 5-Speed
> 
> ...


93 in the right color combo....22-25k sounds about right.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Sporin said:


> Ummmm....
> 
> *2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 Wagon*
> No Reserve Ultra-Rare *W8 Engine, 6-Speed Manual*, 2 Owners, Largely Stock
> ...


Ohh baby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Euro 1984 Porsche 911 with 327k miles

Euro 1984 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

TheDeckMan said:


> 93 in the right color combo....22-25k sounds about right.


That would be amazing. I just submitted my 92 SLC over the weekend. Waiting for final approval and listing. FYI for anyone wondering, the wait time for listings is 2-4 weeks right now. They are super swamped.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2007 Saab 9-3 Aero convertible, manual, 70K miles, no reserve:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

mellbergVWfan said:


> That would be amazing. I just submitted my 92 SLC over the weekend. Waiting for final approval and listing. FYI for anyone wondering, the wait time for listings is 2-4 weeks right now. They are super swamped.


Did they already agree with your reserve?


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Kinda creepy conversation piece. "Yep, James Dean died inches away from this. Pretty awesome huh?"








4-Speed Transaxle from James Dean's 1955 Porsche 550 Spyder


Bid for the chance to own a 4-Speed Transaxle from James Dean’s 1955 Porsche 550 Spyder at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #48,293.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-34K mile E30 convertible, manual... Yes, that's thirty-three thousand, six hundred and thirty-six miles:


----------



## Hellgate (Dec 29, 2016)

Sporin said:


> Ummmm....
> 
> *2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 Wagon*
> No Reserve Ultra-Rare *W8 Engine, 6-Speed Manual*, 2 Owners, Largely Stock
> ...


Sold for 22. I figured about 17 to 18.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Euro E39 M5, sub-15K miles:


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Hellgate said:


> Sold for 22. I figured about 17 to 18.


22 damnnnn , saw a sedan selling for 3,500 a few years back


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I’m really interested to see where this price goes. 









2018 Porsche 911 GT3 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 2018 Porsche 911 GT3 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #49,265.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

190-220k would be my guess.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Dave there is a distinct lack of green Porsches in your garage.


----------



## Cradle2theDave (Aug 22, 2016)

No Reserve: 23k-Mile 2002 Chevrolet Tahoe LT 4x4

Fighting the urge is hard on this one, I had one IDENTICAL to it. Such a nice rig.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

PoorHouse said:


> Dave there is a distinct lack of green Porsches in your garage.


I'm not sure there are any at this point.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

thegave said:


> I'm not sure there are any at this point.


930?


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

PoorHouse said:


> 930?


Sold on BaT back in 2019. I'm proud of the photos I took for this one 









1986 Porsche 911 Turbo


Bid for the chance to own a 1986 Porsche 911 Turbo at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #23,877.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

thegave said:


> I'm not sure there are any at this point.


I am, indeed, Porsche-less. For the first time since 1998. Interestingly, my wife just yesterday said that she thinks it is weird I don’t have a Porsche (after having three not long ago). 

So I’m always looking. Green would be good for my Skittles collection. So I’ve focused on 997.1 GT3 RS. But for that price, a 991.1 or 991.2 GT3 is more like something I can use every day. My wife wants me to have one with A/C and comfy seats. That’s all.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

I don't keep up with Audi so I didn't even know these were in existence. 
39k-Mile 2013 Audi A8L W12 Quattro




















Seriously, great color combo and the L really does it for me but damn, I'm sure it gets expensive quick when things go wrong with it...


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

These are such cool little beasts. 

1967 Austin Mini Moke


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I am, indeed, Porsche-less. For the first time since 1998. Interestingly, my wife just yesterday said that she thinks it is weird I don’t have a Porsche (after having three not long ago).
> 
> So I’m always looking. Green would be good for my Skittles collection. So I’ve focused on 997.1 GT3 RS. But for that price, a 991.1 or 991.2 GT3 is more like something I can use every day. My wife wants me to have one with A/C and comfy seats. That’s all.


Shame you sold the Cayman it sounded properly sorted. What compelled that? Is the Gt350R categorically better as a toy?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

6 cylinder E39 sport package, manual, aftermarket navigation, 112K miles:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Some nice offerings over the weekend.

1 owner MB 190E 2.3 16 with 40k miles.

Original-Owner 1986 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.3-16 5-Speed











Estoril/Black M3/4/5 with under 80k miles. Rare color combo, most Estoril cars have the gray interior.

No Reserve: 1998 BMW M3 Sedan 5-Speed


















1k mile FJZ80 with Lockers. Some arguing about the mileage going on, pending owner to chime in. Condition is amazing. 

1k-Mile 1994 Toyota Land Cruiser FZJ80


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

masa8888 said:


> Euro 1984 Porsche 911 with 327k miles
> 
> Euro 1984 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe


Wow. The documentation is impressive yet depressing. Seller had 53k into it NOT counting all of his labor and the original cost of the car.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

These are really exciting. For some reason, I want to say this is from the guy that did the conversion for RVAE34's 740.

2001 BMW 740iL S62 6-speed


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

JUN-Modified 1996 Honda Civic Hatchback 5-Speed


















Ended yesterday, reserve not met at $26k. Car has a genuine JUN crate engine, which if you know anything about JUN, you know they spent some bucks on it. 

Should have been a sweet car but it has some awful Sparco bits (those seats are garbage) and the seller didn't engage with any of the prospective buyers. Not sure what a proper price should be on this car. The motor (if it's legit) is a big money item and the wheels are solid gold, not sure about the rest of it. I don't think I would want to spend too much more than the $26k... car still has a ways to go to really take advantage of that motor.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

thegave said:


> Shame you sold the Cayman it sounded properly sorted. What compelled that? Is the Gt350R categorically better as a toy?


I know, I know! Shame on me! But I had it for 9 years. Yes, the GT350R is objectively better around a track. More fun, too, in sone ways (gotta work harder at it, and more playful at high speed). And I miss the Cayman, but it was always in need if “one more update”. Little things go wrong on a car like that which was not designed for hard track use like a GT3 or GT4 (power steering pumps, for example, cooling systems, etc). And before I got to the point of stripping it out, I decided to sell it to a track buddy, who really, really wanted it because his 996 TT couldn’t keep up with my Cayman. He’s happy with it and continues the upgrades (wing, splitter, harnesses, race seat, etc…. And he removed the green vinyl to go back to black). He’s in the same track club as me, so now I get to run against it! We are both in this pic.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Diamond Dave said:


> These are really exciting. For some reason, I want to say this is from the guy that did the conversion for RVAE34's 740.
> 
> 2001 BMW 740iL S62 6-speed


Yep, pretty sure it is one of Trevor's. He's done 10 swaps, if I remember right. First one was his, the rest were all customers.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Diamond Dave said:


> These are really exciting. For some reason, I want to say this is from the guy that did the conversion for RVAE34's 740.
> 
> 2001 BMW 740iL S62 6-speed


Man, that’s amazing. What is your guess on hammer price on this?


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Man, that’s amazing. What is your guess on hammer price on this?


It's hard to call, but guessing above $40K. The great thing about BAT is their analytics. All I did was search "S62-powered" and came up with a great history.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

my buddys gti is back on BaT









No Reserve: Modified 1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI 2.0L 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Modified 1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI 2.0L 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #49,788.




bringatrailer.com





curious to see what it goes for this time...

i think it looked a lot better when he sold it with enkeis on it, but alas.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

If you're going to swap an engine why use the boat anchor ABA of all things.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

DonPatrizio said:


> If you're going to swap an engine why use the boat anchor ABA of all things.


it was swapped coming up on 20 years ago.
or i should say, that motor ended up in that car probably closer to 10-15 years ago, but came out of a different mk1 that had it installed around 20 years ago

yeah, these days? i wouldnt bother with that...

it has a big cam in it, and having done all the tuning and spending quite a bit of time behind the wheel and in the passenger seat i can confirm it pulls quite well and sounds nice doing it 
id have probably built a big cam 16v for it if it were my car, but im biased to those things.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

1990 PORSCHE 911 REIMAGINED BY SINGER


A deeply desirable blend of classic styling with modern mechanicals, this is an unmissable opportunity to acquire one of these astonishing bespoke 911s.



collectingcars.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^^drool emoji^^


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Midnight Purple II 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec


Bid for the chance to own a Midnight Purple II 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #49,834.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Diamond Dave said:


> It's hard to call, but guessing above $40K. The great thing about BAT is their analytics. All I did was search "S62-powered" and came up with a great history.


Try half that  - it needed to be a shorty 7 and a bit more finished build to command $30k+


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

A lot of time left on this one but this seems like a lot of car for the money









31k-Mile 2004 Maserati Coupe Cambiocorsa


Bid for the chance to own a 31k-Mile 2004 Maserati Coupe Cambiocorsa at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #49,582.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

A 1994 Land Cruiser with only 1K on it. Could this break six figures?
1k-Mile 1994 Toyota Land Cruiser FZJ80


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

RVAE34 said:


> Midnight Purple II 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Midnight Purple II 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #49,834.
> ...


It's crazy what the value of an R34 is, without it even being at the 25 year mark. Sadly, I think once they hit the market where they are legal for US import, they will be priced in such a way that most enthusiasts will not be able to afford them. The days of buying a cheap R32 are over also as more and more people are scooping them up. I swore I was going to find the cleanest white R33 but once I figured out how much that would cost, yeah, not gonna' happen. 

Once I get ready for a RHD vehicle, it'll just have to be something quirky because the JDM all star line up is just going to be too expensive for a 25+ year old vehicle. I'm looking at you Evo, STi, Type R anything, etc.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I thought this was really cool. It's already very rare to see a 964 flat nose, but I had no idea they made a 930-style. 










"standard" 964 slant nose



BAT Ad said:


> This 1994 Porsche 911 Turbo S 3.6 is *one of just 10 examples* equipped with the X83 Flachbau (flat nose) option produced exclusively for the Japanese market. All X83 Flachbau were finished in Polar Silver Metallic (A8) with 930-style flat-nose louvered front fenders, pop-up headlights, extended side sills, black side strakes, and twin-pipe exhaust tips.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Who wants a Boogie Van?









Custom 1977 Dodge Tradesman B200


Bid for the chance to own a Custom 1977 Dodge Tradesman B200 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #49,767.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

roman16v said:


> A 1994 Land Cruiser with only 1K on it. Could this break six figures?
> 1k-Mile 1994 Toyota Land Cruiser FZJ80


Hammered at $136,000 ON 6/13/21!!!!!! I can't even comprehend that. This has to be one of the most ludicrous prices on BaT yet.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Hellgate said:


> Sold for 22. I figured about 17 to 18.


Yikes, if I could get that I’d consider selling my similar mile S6 Avant!


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

The 50,000th auction is a Bugatti Veyron. Lot #50,000: 2008 Bugatti Veyron 16.4


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Some of the worst photos I've seen in recent memory are on this Allante auction;
Original-Owner 1993 Cadillac Allante










Like the spiderwebs on the exhaust. Funny side story, when I worked at Camp Chevrolet many, many years ago... our system for specialized tools and shop manuals was just "dump them in a pile". New management had the idea to sort everything and discard the old manuals for cars that never came through. In 3 years of working there, I think I saw one Allante. Anyways, I ended up taking a ton of service manuals home that were headed for the dumpster. Listed a few on eBay, including an Allante manual.. some Allante specialty shop in Florida IIRC bought it and asked if I had any others. Ended up selling all the Allante manuals as a lot for something like $500. Easiest money ever.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Huge money for a 3 pedal 430, especially in a gorgeous color combo but not traditional Rossa Corsa...
18k-Mile 2009 Ferrari F430 6-Speed


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

It's been almost two decades that we have the F430, and I still haven't warmed up to it. They tried to make design elements from the Enzo work, and they just never did for me.

The 360 is a far more timeless design IMO.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

stiggy-pug said:


> 1990 PORSCHE 911 REIMAGINED BY SINGER
> 
> 
> A deeply desirable blend of classic styling with modern mechanicals, this is an unmissable opportunity to acquire one of these astonishing bespoke 911s.
> ...


I generally really like Singer stuff....but that floor seriously looks like a last minute thing. Very un-Singer. The rest of the car is great....but that floor is a joke for the money this thing is going to want.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

That Singer couldn't quite make a million.

Sold for £653,000.00 = which is $910,157.62 as of todays currency exchange rate.

1 GBP = 1.39389 USD

:

I only occasionally browse at CC, just to see some of the forbidden fruits we've long been denied, but recently CC has invaded America:










Jersey yo!









1965 PONTIAC GTO CONVERTIBLE


This is a fully restored example of a muscle car icon, with a number of tasteful upgrades and which has only running-in mileage following its restoration.



collectingcars.com





Also,
Hong Kong too...

...this thing is the mutts nuts:









1992 MAZDA 323 FAMILIA GTA-E


A rare and capable lightweight homologation special, which has been restored to a high standard and benefits from a number of well-judged performance modifications.



collectingcars.com





But,
I'd actually rather rock the oldschool,
Australia has quite a good many cool and well-cared for vintage JDM rides,
this one totally trips my trigger:









1968 TOYOTA COROLLA SPRINTER TRUENO


A smart example of the compact coupe, with a selection of performance modifications, and which presents in good condition throughout.



collectingcars.com





And,
a forbidden fruit that I've always wanted to taste is the weird Alfasud with boxer motor that universally gets high praise from UK motoring anoraks for exquisite handling...

...the Sprint version is a beauty too, like a baby Alfetta GTV stylee.

This is an upcoming auction which is a neat feature to see previews of what's next up on the auction block.









1983 ALFA ROMEO SPRINT QUADRIFOGLIO VERDE


Boasting distinctive Giugiaro styling, just 68,771 km from new.



collectingcars.com


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Elite_Deforce said:


> It's been almost two decades that we have the F430, and I still haven't warmed up to it. They tried to make design elements from the Enzo work, and they just never did for me.
> 
> The 360 is a far more timeless design IMO.


If I could have any F car it would be the 360 challenge with the BBS CH wheels. 

It is still my poster car.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

HI SPEED said:


> If I could have any F car it would be the 360 challenge with the BBS CH wheels.
> 
> It is still my poster car.


If you're on IG, give Mark a follow: Login • Instagram

He recently bought one and it is SO cool.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

BryanH said:


> I generally really like Singer stuff....but that floor seriously looks like a last minute thing. Very un-Singer. The rest of the car is great....but that floor is a joke for the money this thing is going to want.


By floor, do you mean the floor MATS that are in the picture? Based on the rest of the photos, the floor itself appears to most likely be wrapped in the same alcantara/suede that the center console and door sills are covered with


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

HI SPEED said:


> If I could have any F car it would be the 360 challenge with the BBS CH wheels.
> 
> It is still my poster car.


I got a poster of that too!


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

RVAE34 said:


> Midnight Purple II 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Midnight Purple II 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #49,834.
> ...


$315,187. Absolutely nuts.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

2004 Ford GT Confirmation Prototype 1


Bid for the chance to own a 2004 Ford GT Confirmation Prototype 1 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #50,440.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1971 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe LS6 454/425 4-Speed*









1971 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe LS6 454/425 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1971 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe LS6 454/425 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #50,162.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Be still my heart! 🖤

No Reserve: 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham for sale on BaT Auctions - ending June 23 (Lot #50,096) | Bring a Trailer


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Oopsie...









Man Sells His Acura Integra Type R for $50K, Wrecks It on One Last Drive


You might really wanna bring a trailer for this one.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, this is mega minty!









No Reserve: 1988 Suzuki Samurai JX


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1988 Suzuki Samurai JX at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #50,399.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> *1971 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe LS6 454/425 4-Speed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delicious.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^^...and nice color.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

My god. If I hadn't just bought an E38, I'd be tempted to get this E39. It's a dead ringer for my old one, except mine was Black Sapphire. 










E39 540i 6 Speed Sport

God I loved that car. Bought it from the first owner, and it had 47k on the odometer, and I was fresh out of college. Man what a fun walk down memory lane checking out that listing.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

andlf said:


> ^^...and nice color.


Yes. ❤ 

This is my current wall paper.



https://img.wallpapersafari.com/desktop/1600/900/70/1/Ex6vKj.jpg


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> My god. If I hadn't just bought an E38, I'd be tempted to get this E39. It's a dead ringer for my old one, except mine was Black Sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beauty! That interior looks new.

Interesting example of someone making money trading on BAT. Current selling dealer bought that car on BAT last summer for $14k. Bidding already at over $18k.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

6 days and 17 hours left and this is already at $650k. I wonder how high it will go?









72-Mile 2012 Lexus LFA


Bid for the chance to own a 72-Mile 2012 Lexus LFA at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #50,289.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

andlf said:


> 6 days and 17 hours left and this is already at $650k. I wonder how high it will go?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, aren't there still unsold LFAs roaming around dealer lots?
Is this one of them?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

This is nice!









1984 Audi Quattro


Bid for the chance to own a 1984 Audi Quattro at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #50,575.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Iroczgirl said:


> Wait, aren't there still unsold LFAs roaming around dealer lots?
> Is this one of them?


I haven't heard that.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

PoorHouse said:


> Beauty! That interior looks new.
> 
> Interesting example of someone making money trading on BAT. Current selling dealer bought that car on BAT last summer for $14k. Bidding already at over $18k.


And it sold for $500 more than I bought mine for back in 2005. Crazy market.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Turbocharged 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI


Bid for the chance to own a Turbocharged 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #50,686.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, there are supposedly a few new LFA's still at dealers but likely not for sale. My good friend has a white one and let me drive it once. They are magnificent and the yellow is the best color imo.

My guess is close to a million.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

2007 Volkswagen Touareg V10 TDI - Turbodiesel V10 Power, AWD, Locking Center/Rear Differentials


This 2007 Volkswagen Touareg V10 TDI is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends July 2 2021.




carsandbids.com





*2007 Volkswagen Touareg V10 TDI*
*No Reserve Turbodiesel V10 Power, AWD, Locking Center/Rear Differentials








*


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Thirteen-thousand mile Porsche Cayenne 6-speed manual:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Have I ever called the E38 the last of the good 7 Series? I'm sure this is totally the first time. (not) BaT has this long wheelbase, 2001 740 (not sport package, though) with under 68K miles:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1971 Porsche 911 Targa in black! Love it!









No Reserve: 1971 Porsche 911T Targa


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1971 Porsche 911T Targa at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #50,729.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

Euro 1985 BMW M635CSi


Bid for the chance to own a Euro 1985 BMW M635CSi at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #50,737.




bringatrailer.com





Don't know if this has been posted yet. Really regret looking at BAT today as I have my priorities elsewhere. This would definitely be the one I'd bid on if I could right now.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

You think vintage Japanese car market is exploding? Any guesses on what this little guy would go for?

1986 Volkswagen Westfalia - 234K miles


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Diamond Dave said:


> You think vintage Japanese car market is exploding? Any guesses on what this little guy would go for?
> 
> 1986 Volkswagen Westfalia - 234K miles


Are those Mercedes wheels??


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Are those Mercedes wheels??


Yes. Vanagons have the same lug pattern as Mercedes.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey, this V12 might just have 20K more miles before it grenades. 


















(Marshall Lucky)Now wait just a goddamn minute, what in the hell is this?! A _cassette player_, from 2003, in a V12 7 Series?!(/Marshall Lucky)


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Reserve-Not-Met on the DAF.










Yep it’s a Dutch car, with Dutch, German and French components styled by an Italian design house, a truly Continental European car. 

Daf’s were known in the Netherlands as “truttenschudders met jaratel aandrijving”, which roughly translates as “old lady shakers with stocking drive train”.
Especially the older models with 2 cylinder engines, would shake pretty well and because of the automatic transmission, tended to be driven by old ladies. If your drive belt broke, you could tie some stockings around the cones of the cvt and make it to the nearest repair place. 

Lug the nutters of oddity:
the 3 bolt pattern is not the same as Renault, it’s a DAF specific 3x135mm.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

My wife claims I started making noises that made her jealous as I was scrolling through this listing:









Modified 1966 Buick Riviera


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1966 Buick Riviera at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #51,035.




bringatrailer.com























Get ready for the money shot... Uhhnnnn!!!...










_SKEET SKEET SKEET_


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BaT gets Porsche Cayennes of the three pedal variety from time to time, sometimes low mileage ones, but they're usually the V6. This one is a 405 horsepower 2008 Cayenne GTS, manual transmission, with 34K miles on the clock:










A ton of pictures, without one interior shot done right: _From the middle in the back!_ JC. The photography could be far worse and the auction would still probably be taking off, though: As it is, it just listed today and bidding is at 40 grand.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Diamond Dave said:


> You think vintage Japanese car market is exploding? Any guesses on what this little guy would go for?
> 
> 1986 Volkswagen Westfalia - 234K miles


The title led me to believe I wouldn’t be looking at something that nice though. It’s absolutely awesome, and with the interest in vacations shifting from a flight to Italy being the desired trip, to a drive down the coast for so many couples and families, it’s a pretty desirable way to spend your money.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm watching this right now. I'm considering picking up a nice late XJ as an occasional use driver for myself as there isn't much like it on the market in the US as far as new cars go.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Midnight Purple II 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec


Bid for the chance to own a Midnight Purple II 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #50,876.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

x(why)z said:


> I'm watching this right now. I'm considering picking up a nice late XJ as an occasional use driver for myself as there isn't much like it on the market in the US as far as new cars go.


Interesting that it's a 2000 model, as that year I was on a Jeep lot with a friend who was interested in a manual Cherokee. He pointed at the window sticker on a Cherokee, and asked the salesman if he could get one "without this $1200 option." Salesman looked at what he was pointing at. "You want a stick shift? It's been three years since I've sold a manual Cherokee." He said they were factory order only, and orders had just stopped until the 2001 model year. I think I'll shoot him this link...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

01tj said:


> A lot of time left on this one but this seems like a lot of car for the money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$15k is right around the price that makes me want to tempt fate even though I know it’s a terrible decision. Here is a similar car for $14.9k









2002 Maserati Coupe | eBay


Exterior color is Grigio and Interior color is grey. All interior buttons and dash have been redone to remove sticky residue. Tubi exhaust gives it very exotic sound. Wheels were sent to California for chroming.



ebayvehicle.com


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Buickboy92 said:


> Be still my heart!
> 
> No Reserve: 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham for sale on BaT Auctions - ending June 23 (Lot #50,096) | Bring a Trailer


Looks great parked in that driveway. I’ve been looking at these lately as possible cruisers. Most are totally clapped out at this point with 150k hard miles. This one for $10k looks like a good deal all around considering the good condition.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Have I ever called the E38 the last of the good 7 Series?


Your opinion is a popular one but I disagree. The E65 Alpina B7 bottomed out a few years ago and is already appreciating. It was the first genuine Alpina car sold in the USA in a very long time and despite being based on the much maligned E65 platform is still an interesting proposition. The next generation BMW F01/02 are very handsome IMO. Slowhatch loved his. I’d rock one despite the annoying German engineering and costly maintenance. 









I bought a used TT BMW as a daily driver.... pray for me...


Well, pray for BMW's CPO warranty, I'm not that stupid! :) Just got bored of the CC-R after 2 years, it was a great trouble free car but was otherwise lifeless. It looked great, got good gas mileage, and was cheap. On the flip side, it was gutless, boring to drive, and our lowered performance...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Just shot an mpII r34 for speedhunters last week. They are spectacular cars. Stunning design with not a single bad angle. Imagine this one will go for $400k.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

mach250 said:


> Euro 1985 BMW M635CSi
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Euro 1985 BMW M635CSi at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #50,737.
> ...


Looks great in Artic Blue. But I’d rather have a tuned 635CSi for 1/5 the price. The most important part is to find a rust free example, which is easier said than done. They all rust in the rear arches and around the tail lamps and a couple other places. 

Euro bumpers and world bumpers look best but are usually either early E12 based cars (no thanks) or are the last of the line ‘88-‘89 cars (too expensive). Therefore, I’d be looking for a good driver quality ’85-‘87 USA spec car as they sold a lot of them here during those years in comparison to ‘88-‘89. I’d get a Getrag 265 5-speed manual transmission with short shift kit, rebuilt driveshaft, LSD with 4.11 final drive and finned cover, MWrench steering gearbox reinforcement, E31 control arms, modern coil overs (or air bag suspension), adjustable camber plates, typical cold air intake, performance exhaust, electric cooling fan. Given the cars’ age, I’d be tempted to ditch the Bosch Motronic and go with a fully programmable Megasquirt MS3 Pro ECU. Also, considering the cars’ age, I’d probably do a performance engine rebuild with high compression pistons and revised intake manifold, possibly even ITBs. Or press the easy button and get a MM 3700 Rally rebuild. 

Sure, it’ll never have the value of a M6 but it will offer 95% of the driving experience and enjoyment for like $20k or perhaps a bit more considering we now live in an era of rampant inflation.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

1941 M3 Stuart Light Tank


Bid for the chance to own a 1941 M3 Stuart Light Tank at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #51,385.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> 1941 M3 Stuart Light Tank
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1941 M3 Stuart Light Tank at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #51,385.
> ...


Freedom is having the wherewithal to own something like this without care or worry. Would be a real hit down at the VFW.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

RVAE34 said:


> Just shot an mpII r34 for speedhunters last week. They are spectacular cars. Stunning design with not a single bad angle. Imagine this one will go for $400k.


MP Skylines coming out of the woodwork! Back to back auction on BAT

1999 Midnight Purple II R34


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

freedomgli said:


> Freedom is having the wherewithal to own something like this without care or worry. Would be a real hit down at the VFW.


Also great for getting good parking down at the Walmart. But it would be a bitch getting through the Chik-Fil-A drive through.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Lead Sled 1950 Mercury.

Something you don't see too often nowadays!









Modified 1950 Mercury Coupe


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1950 Mercury Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #51,232.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Diamond Dave said:


> MP Skylines coming out of the woodwork! Back to back auction on BAT
> 
> 1999 Midnight Purple II R34


Looks like the one I posted a couple of posts earlier.


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

Not BAT, but my M3 sedan closes tomorrow on Cars & Bids. Having previously sold a car on BaT, will definitely share my thoughts on the two platforms once the auction closes.









1997 BMW M3 Sedan - 5-Speed Manual, Service Records, Largely Stock


This 1997 BMW M3 Sedan is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends July 15 2021.




carsandbids.com


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Good luck Dan! I came across the link independently and the car still looks good considering all those miles.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Diamond Dave said:


> MP Skylines coming out of the woodwork! Back to back auction on BAT
> 
> 1999 Midnight Purple II R34


JHC! SOLD FOR $310,000 ON 7/13/21


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

this thing looks to be on track to go for way too cheap for a clean looking sorted car

not a fan of rubber bumpers but otherwise really well done!

currently at $16k









V8-Powered 1974 MG MGB GT 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a V8-Powered 1974 MG MGB GT 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #51,207.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

another good one - 606 swapped very early W463 G

OM606-Powered 1991 Mercedes-Benz 250GD for sale on BaT Auctions - ending July 21 (Lot #51,583) | Bring a Trailer 










i bet this goes for crazy money


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

TJSwoboda said:


> A ton of pictures, without one interior shot done right: _From the middle in the back!_ JC. The photography could be far worse and the auction would still probably be taking off, though: As it is, it just listed today and bidding is at 40 grand.


Well, according to almost every single person who asks for my price of an auction photo shoot, *photos aren't important.*


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

andlf said:


> Wow, this is mega minty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some would say that would be perfect for Radwood… others wouldn’t…


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

Iroczgirl said:


> Wait, aren't there still unsold LFAs roaming around dealer lots?
> Is this one of them?


The car has 72 miles and has spent most of the last nine years on display at Arlington Lexus…Dealer owner bought it and displayed it.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

hushypushy said:


> Well, according to almost every single person who asks for my price of an auction photo shoot, *photos aren't important.*


Except me. Which is why I used HushyPics for BOTH my BaT auctions. Your photos are worth 5x or more the price of admission, in terms of value add to the auction.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Except me. Which is why I used HushyPics for BOTH my BaT auctions. Your photos are worth 5x or more the price of admission, in terms of value add to the auction.


Thanks Dave. You get it for sure 

Several of my friends have either gotten "meh" results or RNM on their cars after they rejected my rate ($350). It really bums me out, but what can I do? I raised my rate because I didn't feel that $250 was covering 4-6 hours of labor and 2-3 hours of driving + gas. I'm not gonna go any cheaper; in my humble opinion, my work is worth at least that much.

I wish there was a way to run a double blind auction with crappy pics versus average pics versus good pics so I could "prove" that in a worst case scenario, you'll get your $350 back in added value. And you can keep the pics forever!


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

7k-Mile 2009 Aston Martin DBS 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 7k-Mile 2009 Aston Martin DBS 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #51,533.




bringatrailer.com














That's the seventh 6-speed DBS on BaT this year. I'll have to stick to its baby brother because I clearly didn't try hard enough at school ;(


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

$350? I expected you’d be charging over 1k for people to be butthurt about the prices. That cost will easily be covered, and it’s a BIG job to properly do it for BAT.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

hushypushy said:


> I wish there was a way to run a double blind auction with crappy pics versus average pics versus good pics so I could "prove" that in a worst case scenario, you'll get your $350 back in added value.* And you can keep the pics forever!*


I think that should be your tagline!


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

hushypushy said:


> Thanks Dave. You get it for sure
> 
> Several of my friends have either gotten "meh" results or RNM on their cars after they rejected my rate ($350). It really bums me out, but what can I do? I raised my rate because I didn't feel that $250 was covering 4-6 hours of labor and 2-3 hours of driving + gas. I'm not gonna go any cheaper; in my humble opinion, my work is worth at least that much.
> 
> I wish there was a way to run a double blind auction with crappy pics versus average pics versus good pics so I could "prove" that in a worst case scenario, you'll get your $350 back in added value. And you can keep the pics forever!


Not sure if it was you but I recall someone here mentioning an instance when a pretty close friend of theirs needed a wedding photographer and were shocked that they wouldn't do it for free. They seem to think all they do is push a button. Never taking into account the time, dedication, training, and experience one has because some average joe with no training or experience is doing it at half price. That's fine and all but don't expect professional level service at half ass prices. People need to understand in any profession that they are paying for training and experience for the job to be done the first time not after several attempts just because they wanted to get it done cheaper. Sorry but I feel you and just had to rant. 

-Rant over


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

hushypushy said:


> Thanks Dave. You get it for sure
> 
> Several of my friends have either gotten "meh" results or RNM on their cars after they rejected my rate ($350). It really bums me out, but what can I do? I raised my rate because I didn't feel that $250 was covering 4-6 hours of labor and 2-3 hours of driving + gas. I'm not gonna go any cheaper; in my humble opinion, my work is worth at least that much.
> 
> I wish there was a way to run a double blind auction with crappy pics versus average pics versus good pics so I could "prove" that in a worst case scenario, you'll get your $350 back in added value. And you can keep the pics forever!


A friend has been doing a lot of shoots for BaT listings over the past year and change and just launched a new business focusing on photography for high end auction listings as well as handling the entire auction process. Very niche but I think the target market is definitely there!









Enthusiast Spec - Automotive Photography & Listing Services | PA


Do you have a collector car for sale? Enthusiast Spec offers professional car photography & auction management, working with the top classic, luxury, and specialty cars, across Pennsylvania, New Jersey, NYC, Connecticut, Maryland & Delaware.




www.enthusiastspec.com


----------



## dan of montana (Mar 30, 2015)

westopher said:


> $350? I expected you’d be charging over 1k for people to be butthurt about the prices. That cost will easily be covered, and it’s a BIG job to properly do it for BAT.


It definitely is a big job. We've done a few for private party listings, a few for BaT, a few for our own cars, and it is definitely a lot of effort. I think it's a little easier to do someone else's car - the time is limited by access. Doing one's own car when the sky is the limit is all consuming. I tried to keep it pretty mellow for my M3 C&B listing posted above, but even that said the breakdown is as follow:

Car prep / cleaning - 2 hours
Detail / simple photos in the driveway - 2.5hrs (1.5hrs shooting, 1hr editing*)
Glam / cover photo stuff - 2hrs (2-3 sessions in different locations, probably only 30 minutes each based on golden hour lighting, 30 minutes of total editing*)
Drone photos for overhead - 15min
Drone driving video - 2hrs of setup and shooting for 3min of footage (I suck at this, so thats on me)
Exhaust vid + edit 45min
Walk around interior and exterior vid + edit - 45min
Pulling records together + car history - 1hr

So.... 11.25hrs + gear (still cameras, drones, gopros/mounts, editing tools, etc...)

Thankfully, I absolutely love it as a hobby and side project. With someone else's car, it's usually 2-3hrs total of shooting, 1hr of editing, and thats it.

*** The asterisk above was on the word editing. With cars being sold, we do extra work to show the car properly - warts and all. It's realllllly easy to glam everything up, but it just doesn't work. Buyers want to see the flaws. 911r and 1600veloce come to mind as BaT sellers that do an ok with a couple show stopper pics, and then very plain-jane detail photos so you can really get a sense of the car.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

SLVRon said:


> 7k-Mile 2009 Aston Martin DBS 6-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 7k-Mile 2009 Aston Martin DBS 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #51,533.
> ...


I’m shocked at seeing DBS sell for more than “comparable” Vanquish in many cases. Yes, DBS are super cool. But I’m not sure it’s worth the premium they’re commanding at the moment. I think a Vantage V12/ S looks better. And I think the DB9 looks just as good when spec’d properly.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

hushypushy said:


> Several of my friends have either gotten "meh" results or RNM on their cars after they rejected my rate ($350).





westopher said:


> $350? I expected you’d be charging over 1k for people to be butthurt about the prices.


Yeah I was also thinking something over $1k which when broken down to an hourly rate is still reasonable. A couple months ago I posted the thread on the B5 S4 that belonged to a co-worker. I charged him $150/hr for the shoot. This of course makes it open-ended but I said typically it's 1-hr of shooting and 1-2 hours of editing, so at least he had an idea. Ultimately spent 2 hours shooting and 2 hours editing and while I felt my rate was fair, that $600 may have ended up being 10% of his sale price (I actually need to find out if he sold it).










The benefit of a flat rate is the customer knows exactly what it'll cost, but I wonder if hearing $150/hr instead of $350 prevents sticker shock. Kinda like the whole "adding this warranty will only increase your monthly payment by $3/month" technique.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks pretty clean for the mileage.









No Reserve: 2004 BMW 330i ZHP 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2004 BMW 330i ZHP 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #51,491.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Ah, but can I pay for photos in exposure? I have 5 followers on my YouTube channel, I'll give shout out.

/s


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

This is one of the nicest Mk1 TT's I've seen. ALMS Commemorative Edition 6-speed, original owner, with 7k miles. The 33k bid with 7 hours left indicates that values on these cars are on the rise.

7k-Mile 2002 Audi TT ALMS Commemorative Edition 6-Speed


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Wow. That's too nice! I'd feel bad putting miles on it.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

kiznarsh said:


> Looks pretty clean for the mileage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People are losing their minds. I can't believe that thing is sitting at $13,300 with three days left and 150,000 miles on the odometer.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> People are losing their minds. I can't believe that thing is sitting at $13,300 with three days left and 150,000 miles on the odometer.


ZHP have been ridiculously overpriced for a decade now.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I hear if you say “gentleman’s m3” 3 times the admin of zhp mafia appears at your house and installs an M badge on your trunk. If you leave some 5w30 liquimoly out for him he will even clean your alcantara steering wheel.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

This makes me feel feelings that I dare not express.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

hushypushy said:


> Thanks Dave. You get it for sure
> 
> Several of my friends have either gotten "meh" results or RNM on their cars after they rejected my rate ($350). It really bums me out, but what can I do? I raised my rate because I didn't feel that $250 was covering 4-6 hours of labor and 2-3 hours of driving + gas. I'm not gonna go any cheaper; in my humble opinion, my work is worth at least that much.
> 
> I wish there was a way to run a double blind auction with crappy pics versus average pics versus good pics so I could "prove" that in a worst case scenario, you'll get your $350 back in added value. And you can keep the pics forever!


Wow $350 is really low, sorry you are getting rejected at that price! Might be a case where your price point is _just_ too high for people kicking tires and not really serious, and not high enough to "look professional" to the people with actual money to spend.

Take this example if you want an interesting read: Why sometimes the best way to sell a product is to increase its price (Bruce Lee story)


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> BaT gets Porsche Cayennes of the three pedal variety from time to time, sometimes low mileage ones, but they're usually the V6. This one is a 405 horsepower 2008 Cayenne GTS, manual transmission, with 34K miles on the clock:
> ...
> A ton of pictures, without one interior shot done right: _From the middle in the back!_ JC. The photography could be far worse and the auction would still probably be taking off, though: As it is, it just listed today and bidding is at 40 grand.


Sold for $65.5K. Now another one hit BaT today, same year, engine, transmission, couple thousand miles less, metallic gray rather than white, from the original owner:










Ooh, a decent interior shot!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Sold for $65.5K. Now another one hit BaT today, same year, engine, transmission, couple thousand miles less, metallic gray rather than white, from the original owner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the life of me I cannot understand why 3-pedal GTS go for 2x what a nice Turbo goes for or 8x what a decent S model goes for. People used to junk their Cayennes (and Touaregs) when the transmission or engine started acting up because they weren’t worth fixing because Porsche tax and because the car was mostly junk quality inside a fancy wrapper and there was no financial upside.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> People are losing their minds. I can't believe that thing is sitting at $13,300 with three days left and 150,000 miles on the odometer.


As I just bought a high mileage ZHP, this is very interesting to me. I have more miles, but I paid way less than the current bid. I think Imola is driving the price up significantly. 



westopher said:


> I hear if you say “gentleman’s m3” 3 times the admin of zhp mafia appears at your house and installs an M badge on your trunk. If you leave some 5w30 liquimoly out for him he will even clean your alcantara steering wheel.


I need this service. Does he accept castrol 5w40 euro?


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> For the life of me I cannot understand why 3-pedal GTS go for 2x what a nice Turbo goes for or 8x what a decent S model goes for. People used to junk their Cayennes (and Touaregs) when the transmission or engine started acting up because they weren’t worth fixing because Porsche tax and because the car was mostly junk quality inside a fancy wrapper and there was no financial upside.


Having a 3 pedal modern SUV is pretty bad ass. My uncle bought a white on brown, manual GTS new back when they were on sale. Very sad that I never got the chance to drive it. 


He missed it when he traded it on a Panamerea S. He went back to a Cayenne GTS the next round, but they will never offer a manual again. 

Pretty nuts that they have doubled in price over the past few years, but this is what living in hyper inflation looks like.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Bad Rabbit Habit said:


> As I just bought a high mileage ZHP, this is very interesting to me. I have more miles, but I paid way less than the current bid. I think Imola is driving the price up significantly.
> 
> 
> 
> I need this service. Does he accept castrol 5w40 euro?


After looking at the photo I’m on my way. I only take beers though.
(But seriously, get some sonax alcantara cleaner. It’s awesome)


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

"Oh great, here goes this tool again posting a three pedal German car..." This one is slightly interesting, though: It's a 1999 BMW 540i Sport 6-speed manual with under 90K miles on the clock. What's interesting is that a) It has navigation, pretty damn spiffy in a sub-7 Series/S Class in 1999, and b) A built-in cell phone and cassette player.


























In 2008 I bought my base 2003 540/6, but a year before that I came close to buying a '99 540/6; that car had navigation. It was also a godass ugly, puke-yellow color. I don't normally give a crap about a car's color, and would have driven it. This car's color, the BaT listing OTOH... I'm seriously digging it.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

AdrockMK2 said:


> Wow $350 is really low, sorry you are getting rejected at that price! Might be a case where your price point is _just_ too high for people kicking tires and not really serious, and not high enough to "look professional" to the people with actual money to spend.
> 
> Take this example if you want an interesting read: Why sometimes the best way to sell a product is to increase its price (Bruce Lee story)


Interesting story

I think you're right, and it's something I do think about (I already raised the price once but it probably wasn't enough). I do feel bad about my friends though. Maybe I should raise the normal price to $500 (or more?) and then charge friends $350 so then it just seems like a deal  It's all about perception.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think swapping a 4 cylinder turbo into this car is wildly cool. 









Turbocharged 1963.5 Ford Falcon Sprint 2.3L 5-Speed Project


Bid for the chance to own a Turbocharged 1963.5 Ford Falcon Sprint 2.3L 5-Speed Project at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #52,181.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

hushypushy said:


> Maybe I should raise the normal price to $500 (or more?) and then charge friends $350 so then it just seems like a deal  It's all about perception.


An educated customer buys value, not price.


Hank Moody's Porsche Well loved 1989 Porsche 911 C4

View attachment 107097


I have a soft spot for these early C4 964's. We had a tech businessman in a town I grew up and his company was in growth mode. Lots of ex-HP engineering talent and global customers was a big deal in our small town. He bought the first Slate Gray 911 C4 from Carerra Motors in Bend and we got to enjoy seeing him blast around town. Turns out, the car had a problem. Tires were wearing early (about 3,000 miles) and it looked like an odd alignment issue. Porsche technicians were dispatched to town for a review. They couldn't figure out the issue as all systems seemed within spec. A fresh set of wheels and tires were sent and installed, yet the problem persisted. We were getting dangerously close to Lemon Law territory with this outspoken tech leader. On a return trip, one of the engineers was at the business early and preparing their tools and diagnostics when the owner arrived in his C4. After the car parked, the technician walked over and greeted the owner, "good morning, happy to see you enjoying your 911. How often are you driving it to work?" The owner replied "every day, of course!" to which the technician replied "It certainly seems like it, you don't often see this model losing traction like that in a parking lot. How fast do you think you were going?" The owner said, as he enters the business park on the side, he likes to try to get the rear wing to deploy (60MPH) just before he has to make the sharp 90* at the end. Case closed. The technician let the owner know that 3,000 miles was about normal given that driving style.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BaT has a cherry, arrest me red '92 BMW 325 convertible, and yes it's manual. Oh, and it has only 55K miles too:


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

18k for an E30 i remember when a clean one went for 5-6k


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

These kinds of builds are growing on me. I should have picked up any one of the half dozen or so Miatas I've seen like this. There's also a local guy with a Cayenne Turbo.

Safari-Style 2007 BMW Z4 Coupe


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> 18k for an E30 i remember when a clean one went for 5-6k



That car sold on BAT in 2019 for $32k.

No reserve auction this time. Be interesting to see if it goes for more this time around.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diamond Dave said:


> These kinds of builds are growing on me. I should have picked up any one of the half dozen or so Miatas I've seen like this. There's also a local guy with a Cayenne Turbo.
> 
> Safari-Style 2007 BMW Z4 Coupe











LOVE THIS!


----------



## trem816 (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice, the Zed4 looks like it should be apart of the next season of the Grand Tour! 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

How financially devastating would it be to run this thing as a DD? I never cared for this gen's body style, but I cannot deny that this is a pretty badass example.









2007 Mercedes-Benz S600 - 510-hp V12, Largely Stock, Highly-Optioned Designo Espresso Edition


This 2007 Mercedes-Benz S600 is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends July 29 2021.




carsandbids.com


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Also curious. If you can buy it and let us know in 6 months, that'd be appreciated.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> Also curious. If you can buy it and let us know in 6 months, that'd be appreciated.


Just thinking about it makes my acid reflux kick in.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Seabird said:


> Just thinking about it makes my acid reflux kick in.


Can't be more expensive than a 17-year-old V8 Jag. Bid now!


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Seabird said:


> How financially devastating would it be to run this thing as a DD? I never cared for this gen's body style, but I cannot deny that this is a pretty badass example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For how long? Buy a well maintained one and you could go a 1-2 years without needing anything other than maintenance. The 12's are pretty solid, it's all the fancy tech surrounding it that will likely hurt.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> Can't be more expensive than a 17-year-old V8 Jag. Bid now!


How about a 35 year year old XJ6? That would really test your mettle.








1986 Jaguar XJ6 Vanden Plas - ~37,300 Miles, Unmodified, Accident-Free Carfax Report


This 1986 Jaguar XJ6 Vanden Plas is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends August 4 2021.




carsandbids.com







CostcoPizza said:


> For how long? Buy a well maintained one and you could go a 1-2 years without needing anything other than maintenance. The 12's are pretty solid, it's all the fancy tech surrounding it that will likely hurt.


If the 12 were NA I'd be less sweaty, but I'd worry that those turbos are like live grenades with the pins halfway out.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Seabird said:


> How financially devastating would it be to run this thing as a DD? I never cared for this gen's body style, but I cannot deny that this is a pretty badass example.


Daily drive a fourteen year old 12 cylinder Mercedes? You should totally do that.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> 18k for an E30 i remember when a clean one went for 5-6k


I remember when candy bars were 40¢ and now they’re a dollar! Gas was $0.899/ gal and now it’s $4.29/ gal. A used Acura NSX could be had for $25k and now that same car is like $65k with another $20k+ in restoration needs. Probably the worst was when an acquaintance of mine spent $14k, his entire life’s savings, on a Ferrari 250 GTO and then sold it only weeks later as his newlywed wife threatened divorce if he didn’t. That same car is now worth $60-$80M.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I 💗 that a page like that exists.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Seabird said:


> How financially devastating would it be to run this thing as a DD? I never cared for this gen's body style, but I cannot deny that this is a pretty badass example.


My favorite part is that people think these are like delicate china and will just "break". In reality, they're built well and known issues can be addressed readily. There aren't many "oops, the engine is toast" situations, but the complexities of the turbos and packaging in the engine bay drive service hours up. I'd love to get into one of these, frankly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Diamond Dave said:


> My favorite part is that people think these are like delicate china and will just "break". In reality, they're built well and known issues can be addressed readily. There aren't many "oops, the engine is toast" situations, but the complexities of the turbos and packaging in the engine bay drive service hours up. I'd love to get into one of these, frankly.


 Doesn't help that so many of these 80s-90s-00s vehicles have miles of vacuum hoses that age and crack over time. And the mechanics for them are in their 60s and 70s.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Doesn't help that so many of these 80s-90s-00s vehicles have miles of vacuum hoses that age and crack over time. And the mechanics for them are in their 60s and 70s.


For a 2007 Mercedes though? Old timers never saw those things at the dealer, they'd have retired years before.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Diamond Dave said:


> These kinds of builds are growing on me. I should have picked up any one of the half dozen or so Miatas I've seen like this. There's also a local guy with a Cayenne Turbo.
> 
> Safari-Style 2007 BMW Z4 Coupe


This car belongs to a friend of mine. He builds some of the coolest cars.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I think swapping a 4 cylinder turbo into this car is wildly cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the idea....wonder what real life is like


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

1974 RSR-style build with $171k in receipts









RSR-Style 1974 Porsche 911 Coupe 2.9L


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

That hood alignment is driving me crazy, nearly flawless everywhere else.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

masa8888 said:


> 1974 RSR-style build with $171k in receipts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the driving video is sensational. 911r has the best cars, the best photography, and hands down absolutely the best driving sample videos. I am so tired of people that have insane engine conversions and skip a video or it's a video of the car driving through rush hour traffic.


----------



## 3VWMAN (Feb 6, 2002)

pretty sure this is the first 1996 Golf Harlequin to go up for auction on BaT. i'm watching this to see how high it goes to give me an idea on the value of mine some day which is much cleaner than this one with 25,000 fewer miles. 









1996 Volkswagen Golf Harlequin 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1996 Volkswagen Golf Harlequin 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #52,668.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

DUB0RA said:


> That hood alignment is driving me crazy, nearly flawless everywhere else.


Hood looks fine, the bumper is too low on the driver side...no excuse not to fix for that much spent. Very cool car though.


----------



## shinnersvr6 (May 18, 2002)

We've gone full ridiculous. $201 freaking K.


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-toyota-supra-38/


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

shinnersvr6 said:


> We've gone full ridiculous. $201 freaking K.
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-toyota-supra-38/


This makes the low mileage PTS green 997 turbo S that sold for $170k the other week seem like a bargain. This is really no different than people spending into the 6 figures for a 60s-early 70s muscle car. The Supra TT is a nice car, but certainly not a modern $200k driving experience. But you aren't buying cars like this or the muscle cars for the driving experience. And once you get past that, any car is worth just about anything.

So basically, we've always been ridiculous. It's just that the sun is starting to shine on newer cars. Full disclosure--if I had $200k to spend on an older car, I'd rather a Supra than at least 95% of vintage muscle cars with a similar value.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

6cylVWguy said:


> This makes the low mileage PTS green 997 turbo S that sold for $170k the other week seem like a bargain. This is really no different than people spending into the 6 figures for a 60s-early 70s muscle car. The Supra TT is a nice car, but certainly not a modern $200k driving experience. But you aren't buying cars like this or the muscle cars for the driving experience. And once you get past that, any car is worth just about anything.
> 
> So basically, we've always been ridiculous. It's just that the sun is starting to shine on newer cars. Full disclosure--if I had $200k to spend on an older car, I'd rather a Supra than at least 95% of vintage muscle cars with a similar value.


I don't know, $200k buys you a nice Pantera.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

shinnersvr6 said:


> We've gone full ridiculous. $201 freaking K.
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-toyota-supra-38/





6cylVWguy said:


> This makes the low mileage PTS green 997 turbo S that sold for $170k the other week seem like a bargain. This is really no different than people spending into the 6 figures for a 60s-early 70s muscle car. The Supra TT is a nice car, but certainly not a modern $200k driving experience. But you aren't buying cars like this or the muscle cars for the driving experience. And once you get past that, any car is worth just about anything.
> 
> So basically, we've always been ridiculous. It's just that the sun is starting to shine on newer cars. Full disclosure--if I had $200k to spend on an older car, I'd rather a Supra than at least 95% of vintage muscle cars with a similar value.


I can honestly see $200K+ for a 7K mile, single owner, manual '95 Supra turbo. Uncheck any of those boxes and it's tens of thousands off for me, but goddamn (gets banned from SS forum), that's a piece of history. 320 HP in 1995 was no freakin' joke. But for those of us who don't have that kind of money burning a hole in our pockets, BaT has this torque steer special: A 2001 Saab 9-3 Viggen 'vert, with only 35K miles. Bidding is at $14,250 with two days left:


















(sees Illinois plate, scrolls back up to location) Ah, pretty much my old neck of the woods.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Someone kept their first-year E39 540 6-speed, went from Spry Mosaic era to 2021 putting only 84K miles on this car, put it on BaT, and it's only bidding at $5600? My God, if this were in Vegas I'd buy it and put it on my ****ing HELOC.


















I'm diggin' the maroon, too.


----------



## shinnersvr6 (May 18, 2002)

6cylVWguy said:


> So basically, we've always been ridiculous. It's just that the sun is starting to shine on newer cars. Full disclosure--if I had $200k to spend on an older car, I'd rather a Supra than at least 95% of vintage muscle cars with a similar value.


Yup - The cars that were introduced and made popular in the Gran Turismo series are having their day, minus the GTO lol. Exceptional examples of Supras are $150k+, Purple R34 GT-Rs now $300K, NA2 NSX Type R fetching $400k+. What a time. Now if only I can get my hands on a TVR Tuscan Speed six in a wild chameleon color.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Euro 1981 BMW 628CSi 5-Speed*









Euro 1981 BMW 628CSi 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Euro 1981 BMW 628CSi 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #52,562.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> *Euro 1981 BMW 628CSi 5-Speed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems dirt cheap


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Custom 1950 Westcraft Capistrano Park Trailer


Bid for the chance to own a Custom 1950 Westcraft Capistrano Park Trailer at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #52,910.




bringatrailer.com





oh my 👍


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Mk3 Golf Harlequin. 79k miles and $25k high bid with a day left. I've always been a Mk3 fanboy, but damn...

1996 Volkswagen Golf Harlequin 5-Speed


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> *Euro 1981 BMW 628CSi 5-Speed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just outbid on this. Drats.


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

masa8888 said:


> Mk3 Golf Harlequin. 79k miles and $25k high bid with a day left. I've always been a Mk3 fanboy, but damn...
> 
> 1996 Volkswagen Golf Harlequin 5-Speed


 Good lord. Maybe it is time to sell the R32.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Sold Over Sticker said:


> I was just outbid on this. Drats.


Dang...


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

vwlifer27 said:


> Good lord. Maybe it is time to sell the R32.


Nothing like a $2000.00 driving experience for what will likely be over $30,000.00. At least it has the 2.0.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

At what price point does this become financially ruinous?








2001 Audi S4 Avant 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 2001 Audi S4 Avant 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #52,606.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

thegave said:


> At what price point does this become financially ruinous?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was having very bad thoughts until I saw the undercarriage and the Chicagoland dealership on the window sticker.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

thegave said:


> At what price point does this become financially ruinous?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d say now


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Jeez I wonder what the reserve was.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Wow, another mega result for a redwood Honda - $30,250 for this 1990 4WS SI at 74K miles










not a fan of the 4WS models, but this generation Prelude was THE pinnacle.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Diamond Dave said:


> Wow, another mega result for a redwood Honda - $30,250 for this 1990 4WS SI at 74K miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love seeing preserved examples like this. The interiors were such high quality back in the day (new), it was fun just to go sit in them at the dealership.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Diamond Dave said:


> Wow, another mega result for a redwood Honda - $30,250 for this 1990 4WS SI at 74K miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had one back in the day. That greenhouse is one of the best.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Looking fwd to seeing what this 600 miles 07 997 turbo goes for in 5 days. Already at $100k.









600-Mile 2007 Porsche 911 Turbo Coupe 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 600-Mile 2007 Porsche 911 Turbo Coupe 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #52,996.




bringatrailer.com





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Skipping over some E39s the likes of which I've posted before, one of which has an accident with structural damage reported, you can sign up for BaT emails to get all these goodies and baddies... No, today I'm going to post a less expensive car I likely would have bought if I'd been in a better position 20 years ago. BaT has this manual 2001 Honda Prelude, with only 69K miles. It's not the SH, but it checks off all the other important boxes:


















Why can't Honda make a successor to this car? Oh wait, nobody would buy it new, not in manual form anyway... (headdesk)


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I've posted a few other torque steer specials, but this 2001 Saab 9-3 Viggen has less than three thousand miles:


















Wait, what is _this_?









Aw jeez, mock cupholders worthy of the E39.
"F*** CUPHOLDERS, CONCENTRATE ON YOUR DRIVING!"
"That's exactly why I want cupholders, to forget about my drink and concentrate on driving."
"F*** YOU, I'VE TAKEN ENTHUSIASM FOR DRIVING AND BUILT A DOGMATIC BELIEF STRUCTURE ON IT!"


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

But how many ashtrays does it have?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Truly one of, if not the worst cupholder design. Those cars are fun but definitely had a lot of weird ergonomic quirks.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

shinnersvr6 said:


> Yup - The cars that were introduced and made popular in the Gran Turismo series are having their day, minus the GTO lol. Exceptional examples of Supras are $150k+, Purple R34 GT-Rs now $300K, NA2 NSX Type R fetching $400k+. What a time. Now if only I can get my hands on a TVR Tuscan Speed six in a wild chameleon color.


Not to mention what is one of (maybe the) the finest examples of a mk4 Supra left in the world today. For one of the worst, please see my post history.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-40K mile '86 Benz 560SEL:


















Damn, this is nicer than my dad's anemic '84 380SE:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Or, for some three pedal fun in something hand-built-on-the-same-factor-floor-as-BMW's-race-cars, BaT has this '88 M5:










Interior shots suck. Getting a picture from the backseat of a four door sedan is, once again, equitable to putting one's nuts in a vise.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

135 horsepower and 127 lb-ft of sports car fury! But this is an '89 Honda Prelude, with only 30K miles on the clock. If you wanted one 32 years ago, and you've got the money now, here's your chance:


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> *Euro 1981 BMW 628CSi 5-Speed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Strange Mud said:


> Custom 1950 Westcraft Capistrano Park Trailer
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Custom 1950 Westcraft Capistrano Park Trailer at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #52,910.
> ...


*SOLD!
$630,000.00*


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> *SOLD!
> $630,000.00*


That sure is a lot of money.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

The seller sounded slightly bummed:

"We had so much into her that we did not even break even. I guess that is the nature of this game. What should seem like a big win has actually proven a loss for us. I am definitely done with restorations. Love of the process and the art be damned. I was too ambitious and expected the vintage trailer market to support a larger prize by now, relative to other luxury items like automobiles. I am exhausted. BaT is a wonderful, professional auction house, and their crew did an extraordinary job, but this exciting, seemingly enormous sale still did not bring us into the Promised Land. That is the cruel irony of this situation. Years go past, a work of art is born, a lucky soul will surely appreciate her without having put in the blood, sweat and tears. I never even got to drink a glass of wine in her beautiful presence or enjoy her for a night in a gorgeous place. I am sad about that, but that is life, I guess. Some gambles just don’t pay off, but it was still an amazing ride!"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I can't imagine what you would do with a trailer like that. You certainly aren't going to tow it from campgrounds to campgrounds. Is there a camper trailer museum? Maybe a very rich camper dealer will display it in their showroom for traffic? 

PS: I guess there is a museum: 









Museum Inventory - RV/MH Hall of Fame


1937 Hunt Housecar — RV Collection 1937 Hunt housecar, one of several very unique early housecars built by Hollywood cinematographer Roy Hunt between 1935 and 1945. 1913 Earl Trailer and Model T Ford — RV Collection On permanent display courtesy of Wade Thompson, Thor Industries. Believed to be...




www.rvmhhalloffame.org





RV Museum and Hall of Fame, Elkhart, Indiana


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

more than my house is worth (and I have some property and outbuildings in a nice area). I imagine you set it up as guest house or vacation home.

Museum looks cool!


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

I follow all the R53 auctions.

The seller was too much over-the-rainbow with this one, perhaps if it was a complete JCW it may've been worth whatever reserve was set, but that wasn't the case and in essence it's an MCS with appearance package.

RNM at $17,500









11k-Mile 2004 Mini Cooper S MC40


Bid for the chance to own a 11k-Mile 2004 Mini Cooper S MC40 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #52,938.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

stiggy-pug said:


> The seller sounded slightly bummed:


Not sure what he's so bummed about. Even cars that are built/modified to the level that the trailer was tend to go for less than the actual cost of the work done, so why would the trailer have been any different?


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

thegave said:


> Not sure what he's so bummed about. Even cars that are built/modified to the level that the trailer was tend to go for less than the actual cost of the work done, so why would the trailer have been any different?


It seems as though they think that regardless of what they spent, they should have gotten it back. To me that resonates as them being a bit out of touch.


----------



## garageless (Sep 28, 2006)

Matt said:


> It seems as though they think that regardless of what they spent, they should have gotten it back. To me that resonates as them being a bit out of touch.


The trailer looks amazing but, is something I'd want to look carefully over before buying. Pretty shoddy joinery can video well and it would have to be incredibly well built to be worth what they got. Its a neat thing but what is it for? It's not something you'd want to move around so it's a guest house and one I'd want to put under some space age flying roof structure so you're looking at a nearly million dollar installation. At that price you can build a pretty amazing quirky guest cottage or whatever. I'm pretty shocked they got what they did. Hopefully the bidders inspected it before running it up to that price as RV and boat interiors can look really pretty. in videos and photos and be utter crap when you actually put your hands on them.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

K20-Powered 1980 Fiat X1/9


Bid for the chance to own a K20-Powered 1980 Fiat X1/9 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,484.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

andlf said:


> K20-Powered 1980 Fiat X1/9
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a K20-Powered 1980 Fiat X1/9 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,484.
> ...


@Dr.Jeff


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

86K mile E39 M5:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Or for more of a luxo-barge from Germany and a bit older, BaT has this '87 Benz 560SEL with only 65K miles:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, I have never seen that model before. Cool car!









1973 BMW 2002 Touring 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1973 BMW 2002 Touring 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,213.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> 135 horsepower and 127 lb-ft of sports car fury! But this is an '89 Honda Prelude, with only 30K miles on the clock. If you wanted one 32 years ago, and you've got the money now, here's your chance:



yikes, i had one and put 300k miles on it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1974 Mercedes-Benz 240D









1974 Mercedes-Benz 240D


Bid for the chance to own a 1974 Mercedes-Benz 240D at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,357.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1981 Alpina B7 Turbo









1981 Alpina B7 Turbo


Bid for the chance to own a 1981 Alpina B7 Turbo at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,358.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

andlf said:


> K20-Powered 1980 Fiat X1/9
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a K20-Powered 1980 Fiat X1/9 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,484.
> ...


This is all sorts of awesome 💗


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1981 Alpina B7 Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(reluctantly clicks, grabs chest) You didn't mention it's a manual!  Even from 1981, Alpina B7 instantly makes me think slushbox. Only two days left on this badboy, bidding at 30 grand.


----------



## garageless (Sep 28, 2006)

I like this but based on the photos it hasn't passed it's current California smog and that's where I'd have to register it. I'm sure it can, but the expired registration is a clue that it hasn't.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Also the prior gross polluter declarations


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

garageless said:


> I like this but based on the photos it hasn't passed it's current California smog and that's where I'd have to register it. I'm sure it can, but the expired registration is a clue that it hasn't.


California Smog test’s pass/fail are public knowledge, all you need is a license plate or VIN








Vehicle Test History - Bureau of Automotive Repair


Search vehicle Smog Check history by Vehicle Identification Number or license plate number.




www.bar.ca.gov


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> (reluctantly clicks, grabs chest) You didn't mention it's a manual!  Even from 1981, Alpina B7 instantly makes me think slushbox. Only two days left on this badboy, bidding at 30 grand.


You know you want it. Do it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1973 Porsche 911S Targa









1973 Porsche 911S Targa


Bid for the chance to own a 1973 Porsche 911S Targa at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,369.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> You know you want it. Do it.


Heh, $30K+ is too rich for my blood, at least in a toy I'd be paying cash for. I'm eying BaT for maybe, just maybe, an E30 325 within a stone's throw of Vegas at a reasonable price, or a late 80s Saab 9000 Turbo with a manual and miles within the troposphere.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

1968 ALFA ROMEO GTAM TRIBUTE - ALFAHOLICS 2000


Restoration and upgrade work completed by Scuderia Baldini using Alfaholics parts.



collectingcars.com


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> Heh, $30K+ is too rich for my blood, at least in a toy I'd be paying cash for. I'm eying BaT for maybe, just maybe, an E30 325 within a stone's throw of Vegas at a reasonable price, or a late 80s Saab 9000 Turbo with a manual and miles within the troposphere.


@Bad Rabbit Habit?


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

thegave said:


> @Bad Rabbit Habit?


First one to throw a stone?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Uh oh, are we throwing stones or buying Saabs?


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

TJSwoboda said:


> Uh oh, are we throwing stones or buying Saabs?


Not a saab. But depending on your throwing arm, you could cast the first stone.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Unimog anyone?









1990 Freightliner Unimog 419


Bid for the chance to own a 1990 Freightliner Unimog 419 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,539.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

TJSwoboda said:


> Uh oh, are we throwing stones or buying Saabs?


I don't see any glass houses so.. Go for it?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That B7 Alpina is rather nice.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Unimog anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dirt Everyday did an episode where they got one of these and beat it up off road.

🍺
G


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1993 Volkswagen Type 2 Cab transporter.









No Reserve: 1993 Volkswagen Type 2 Single Cab Transporter


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1993 Volkswagen Type 2 Single Cab Transporter at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,558.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

S54 Powered 1973 BMW 3.0CS 6 Speed









S54-Powered 1973 BMW 3.0CS 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a S54-Powered 1973 BMW 3.0CS 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,543.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

I chatted with the former owner of that car at Legends of the Autobahn a few years ago, and saw that car in person. It's an incredible build. My buddy Paul is the selling dealer, and he said the car is a total riot.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

819 Mile 1995 Corvette ZR1

Man, I don't know what they used to clean the car?









No Reserve: 819-Mile 1995 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 819-Mile 1995 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,545.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I came in to post this 25K mile E39 M5, but didn't expect to be posting it right under a basically new '95 ZR-1. Oh well, here it is anyway:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 819 Mile 1995 Corvette ZR1
> 
> Man, I don't know what they used to clean the car?
> 
> ...


Wait a minute, one day left and bidding at $36,250?! How is this car not in the six figures? And no reserve? Christ, this seller should just disappear and let himself be banned from BaT... Unless I'm missing something wrong with the car, obvious to any real car guy, and I'm about to be on the receiving end of lulz. Have at it.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

TJSwoboda said:


> Wait a minute, one day left and bidding at $36,250?! How is this car not in the six figures? And no reserve? Christ, this seller should just disappear and let himself be banned from BaT... Unless I'm missing something wrong with the car, obvious to any real car guy, and I'm about to be on the receiving end of lulz. Have at it.


Is the ZR1 a desirable car, generally speaking? I'm not a fan of the C4 generation of corvettes, personally, regardless of submodel, trim, mods, etc. I don't think I'm alone, particularly among those who bid on BAT, since they've never sold a C4 (since 2017) for close to $100k (according to their own data). A 400 mile ZR1 sold for $73k in 2021, which looks to be the most a C4 has gone for on BAT. So in short, BAT may not be the best place to sell one of these if their market is bigger than we're seeing.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

1991 Prelude, manual, four-wheel steering, 72K miles:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

K20-Powered 1980 Fiat X1/9


Bid for the chance to own a K20-Powered 1980 Fiat X1/9 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,484.




bringatrailer.com





_SOLD FOR $43,500 ON 8/20/21_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

6cylVWguy said:


> Is the ZR1 a desirable car, generally speaking?


As far as C4 Corvettes go, yes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1983 Volkswagen Scirocco Wolfsburg Edition.









No Reserve: 1983 Volkswagen Scirocco Wolfsburg Edition 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1983 Volkswagen Scirocco Wolfsburg Edition 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,853.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Euro 1971 BMW 3.0CSi









No Reserve: Euro 1971 BMW 3.0CSi 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Euro 1971 BMW 3.0CSi 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,771.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

One Owner 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI









No Reserve: One-Owner 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: One-Owner 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #53,858.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## ArmenB (Feb 8, 2002)

6cylVWguy said:


> Is the ZR1 a desirable car, generally speaking?


I would agree that yes, it is desirable, but Corvettes always suffer from the same problem in the collectors market - pampered, mint examples are not rare. Even the "rare" cars like a sub-1000 mile ZR1 bring out comments and other auctions that reveal there are at least a half-dozen other people who also bought a brand-new ZR1 and then parked it for the last 25-30 years, and might be willing to sell. They don't sell in really huge numbers when new, but the % of those sold that get salted away for decades and not driven might be higher with Corvettes than any other 'attainable' sports car IMO.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

11K mile torque steer special, 2000 model year:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BaT just listed this six cylinder E39 wagon with three pedals. Mileage is high, but I'll share for the three pedal BMW wagon content:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1986 Volkswagen Vanagon Syncro Westfalia 4-Speed*









1986 Volkswagen Vanagon Syncro Westfalia 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1986 Volkswagen Vanagon Syncro Westfalia 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #54,004.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

BAT lists so many GT3s every day they have about become boring.
As a fan, I scroll past them without pausing.
With that said, something about this one caught my eye and has ruffled my feathers.
I think the 996 version is my favorite, the condition and color combo on this one is outstanding.

Original-Owner 2004 Porsche 911 GT3


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

PoorHouse said:


> BAT lists so many GT3s every day they have about become boring.
> As a fan, I scroll past them without pausing.
> With that said, something about this one caught my eye and has ruffled my feathers.
> I think the 996 version is my favorite, the condition and color combo on this one is outstanding.
> ...


I love the black accents in the interior. When those cars are completely tan inside, it can sometimes be too much.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

I loved those Kinesis wheels back then, and still love them today. 

Having the deep lip on the back, helps make it look less narrow.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I love the black accents in the interior. When those cars are completely tan inside, it can sometimes be too much.


There was a regular (IIRC) silver over grey 996 a while back. Dear God, it was depressing. Just a never ending expanse of that medium shade of not-really-a-color.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Seabird said:


> There was a regular (IIRC) silver over grey 996 a while back. Dear God, it was depressing. Just a never ending expanse of that medium shade of not-really-a-color.


Yeah, my least favorite of all Porsche interiors was “space Grey” inside a silver car. One friend of mine added black seats and center console to get rid of the sea of pale grey.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

ArmenB said:


> They don't sell in really huge numbers when new, but the % of those sold that get salted away for decades and not driven might be higher with Corvettes than any other 'attainable' sports car IMO.


100% and everyone thinks theirs is special. 









The Corvettes That Don't Get Driven, Sold, or Bought


The C5 Corvette exists in an odd purgatory on the market, and it'll remain that way until something changes.




www.roadandtrack.com





Article talks about C5s specifically but pretty true of C4 and up.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

This thing went for $125,000. It's surprising and at the same time not. Full of Binz only parts and very complete!

1959 Volkswagen Type 2 Double Cab Transporter by Binz


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Matt said:


> This thing went for $125,000. It's surprising and at the same time not. Full of Binz only parts and very complete!
> 
> 1959 Volkswagen Type 2 Double Cab Transporter by Binz


Wow impressive numbers, and here I thought the Splitty market was starting to cool down.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Matt said:


> This thing went for $125,000. It's surprising and at the same time not. Full of Binz only parts and very complete!
> 
> 1959 Volkswagen Type 2 Double Cab Transporter by Binz


Also, there's less than a dozen known '59 Binz double cabs, which had a standard rear door vs the suicide rear door that earlier Binz DCs got.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Hellrot E36 M3 Touring replica. 









1995 BMW 318i Touring - M3 Touring Conversion, 5-Speed Manual, Euro-Spec Wagon, U.S. Title


This 1995 BMW 318i Touring is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends September 3 2021.




carsandbids.com











Porsche Spyder (Boxster Prototype) tribute









2001 Porsche Boxster S - Heavily Modified Concept Replica, 6-Speed Manual, ~80,800 Miles


This 2001 Porsche Boxster S is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends September 2 2021.




carsandbids.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Eighteen thousand mile '86 diesel Benz:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E39 M5, 54K miles:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Ecotec-Powered 1963 Volvo P1800S


Bid for the chance to own a Ecotec-Powered 1963 Volvo P1800S at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #54,841.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> Hellrot E36 M3 Touring replica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in love with this. Color isn't my favorite though.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Same here, I’m not a bmw guy but I love it. How is this 5 min from my house and I’ve never seen it?!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Why can't this be a turbo, and closer to Vegas than freakin' Massachusetts? And not an unknown mileage title. And not already bidding, on day one, for the same my dad and I paid for an '88 9000 Turbo with 124K in 1994... But anyway, BaT has a 1990 Saab 9000 S manual:


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

I find myself tempted

1996 SUZUKI SIERRA JX SOFT TOP


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1964 Chevrolet Impala SS Coupe 327 4-Speed

I think 1964 is the best year for the Impala. Love it.









1964 Chevrolet Impala SS Coupe 327 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1964 Chevrolet Impala SS Coupe 327 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #54,571.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1964 Chevrolet Impala SS Coupe 327 4-Speed
> 
> I think 1964 is the best year for the Impala. Love it.
> 
> ...


I've always felt '67 was the best year.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> I've always felt '67 was the best year.


That is your opinion, but I think you are very wrong.


----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That is your opinion, but I think you are very wrong.


I'm with her. And so is the kid in the pic, who's now 6'6" and climbing...


















(my car, '67 Impala, and my kid, Henry...)


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1964 Chevrolet Impala SS Coupe 327 4-Speed
> 
> I think 1964 is the best year for the Impala. Love it.


I’m with you. It’s always been a dream of mine. In Dr. Dre’s iconic 1992 song “Let Me Ride,” Snoop Dog didn’t rap “Rollin’ in my ‘67.” He said “Rollin’ in my ‘64.” That alone is reason enough to want one.


----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)

Probably because nothing rhymes with "seven" and eberything rhymes with "fo'"...


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

Heaven, eleven, question, weapon


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

aTOMic said:


> Probably because nothing rhymes with "seven" and eberything rhymes with "fo'"...


aTOMIc in Heaven
In his Sixty Seven


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1973 BMW 2002 Baur Cabriolet

Something you don't see around too often. Looks nice from a distance. Comments are interesting a bit. There's even a clock installed on the dashboard!

Walkaround video with a magnet is pretty much useless. I'm sure this thing is full of bondo.









No Reserve: 1973 BMW 2002 Baur Cabriolet


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1973 BMW 2002 Baur Cabriolet at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #54,754.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

315 HP S54 powered M coupe, but riding on the Z3 platform with only five forward gears, and only 36K miles:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

1977 ALFAHOLICS SPIDER-R S2


Completed by Alfaholics, using the highest quality parts, including for the engine.



collectingcars.com





I'd rather have the analog gauges, but otherwise _YOWZA!_ what a delightful thing it is.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> 1977 ALFAHOLICS SPIDER-R S2
> 
> 
> Completed by Alfaholics, using the highest quality parts, including for the engine.
> ...


That’s gorgeous. Probably the nicest S2 Spider I’ve ever seen. Perfect for someone in UK or Japan. Although how long until the rust comes back?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Question for this group, I have a set of 996 GT3 Nomex Perlon Recaro's, wondering if it would be worth submitting them to BaT?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

It take about 5 min and 1 pic to put together an inquiry to BAT, and it doesn't cost anything.
Why not?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

PoorHouse said:


> It take about 5 min and 1 pic to put together an inquiry to BAT, and it doesn't cost anything.
> Why not?



Oh nice, I didn't know that, I'll check that out at lunch today, thanks!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> Question for this group, I have a set of 996 GT3 Nomex Perlon Recaro's, wondering if it would be worth submitting them to BaT?


Should pull $6k for them on the forums, perhaps a bit more on BAT but never know. Most have no idea about the Perlon seats and they look a bit odd on most cars without the rest of the Clubsport parts like the roll cage $$,$$$.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

No Reserve: 49-Mile 1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra R


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 49-Mile 1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra R at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #55,159.




bringatrailer.com





Will it break $200k?

I thought this would break $100k but it doesn’t look promising. 









264-Mile 1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra


Bid for the chance to own a 264-Mile 1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #55,098.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PSU said:


> No Reserve: 49-Mile 1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra R
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 49-Mile 1993 Ford Mustang SVT Cobra R at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #55,159.
> ...



Aren't there cheaper ways to wipe out car show spectators? 🤣


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Aren't there cheaper ways to wipe out car show spectators?


Lmfao! That’s just wrong.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

TheDeckMan said:


> Should pull $6k for them on the forums, perhaps a bit more on BAT but never know. Most have no idea about the Perlon seats and they look a bit odd on most cars without the rest of the Clubsport parts like the roll cage $$,$$$.


Thanks Noah, listed them for $6500 on rennlist, currently talking to a guy in ATL that bought a Clubsport last week on BaT....so going to see how this works out for ease of transaction at this point.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> Thanks Noah, listed them for $6500 on rennlist, currently talking to a guy in ATL that bought a Clubsport last week on BaT....so going to see how this works out for ease of transaction at this point.



Nice! Good luck! I am still on the hunt for another of the Race seats that were only offered for 996 GT race cars. So far only have one


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That escalated quickly.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

This one is either just very unlucky or a victim of 'garage rot'. 

2004 Porsche Carrera GT

$32k to replace a rodent-damaged fuel tank, $5K for wiring harness replacement, and ~$30K to replace a dead clutch.

Still...


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

Such a bad ass car but I could never get over the console of the thing.
It felt like they either got lazy or too cute with it.

For 1.3M, the 60k repair should be a drop in the bucket to the buyer.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

This sold for $112,500. 

BTA 71 GT Junior


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

16K (yes, sixteen thousand) mile E30 convertible, manual:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

First year E39 540 6-speed, which is to say a 1997, bidding at $1997 on day one... And only 60K miles, what I bought my last year E39 540/6 with in 2008:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

One last BaT Bimmer for tonight: A 61K mile E30 325 two door:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> One last BaT Bimmer for tonight: A 61K mile E39 325 two door:


This is the most desirable in my eyes. My offer is much less than what the final bid will be.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This little guy hammered for $20k yesterday... 


















16v-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 16v-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #55,393.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Just Another Sweater said:


> This is the most desirable in my eyes. My offer is much less than what the final bid will be.


More than the manual E30 'vert with similar mileage?

(also, your quoting my post preserves the embarrassing flub I ninja edited...  )


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I want to make a Vince McMahon meme out of this, but can't find a template for the one where he ends up disappointed. BaT almost has one of my unicorns, an E32 735 with a manual... But it was swapped from an automatic. :/


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

32K mile 2006 M coupe:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Nothing in this thread for 12 days? Did BaT get hit with a DDoS attack?  

2009 Porsche Cayenne GTS, 405 HP SUV with three pedals:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

At the end of the E39 generation, someone bought a 5 Series wagon with three pedals and kept it until now. It still has under 100K miles. BaT has this 2003 525i wagon:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

And finally, BaT has this E39 M5 with mileage around its original MSRP:


















Head unit is aftermarket, and includes Bluetooth.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

528 CID anyone?



https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1973-plymouth-barracuda-16/


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

**************cckkk




















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1995-volvo-t5-r-3/


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Smooremin said:


> **************cckkk


It's in WI. I expect this will be in your garage shortly after the auction closes?


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Matt said:


> It's in WI. I expect this will be in your garage shortly after the auction closes?


Yeah someone needs to buy this. It's pure filth and I want it so bad.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Smooremin said:


> **************cckkk
> 
> View attachment 123437
> 
> ...


I really love this creme yellow wagon. Even better that it's a euro market car with manual transmission. The US got about 150 of these cars and all US T5r cars were automatic transmission. Definitely some questions with this one though. Following.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

'91 Z28 5.3L Twin-Turbo

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1991-chevrolet-camaro-z-28-8/


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

In the cars I never knew existed department,
this:









1989 Toyota Soarer Aerocabin - Ultra-Rare Model, 1 of 500 with Power-Folding Hardtop


This 1989 Toyota Soarer Aerocabin is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends October 13 2021.




carsandbids.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> In the cars I never knew existed department,


Yup. Quite a find. 👍


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I've heard the name Toyota Soarer but didn't know it went through 4 generations and gave us the "great" Lexus SC400.









Toyota Soarer - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm really surprised that it don't looks like Doug will be reviewing it.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

stiggy-pug said:


> In the cars I never knew existed department,
> this:
> 
> 
> ...


I saw one of these a few years back when my Miata was in the JCCS show. High water mark for design. It is truly delightful to look at from every angle.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1950 Ford 8N









No Reserve: 1950 Ford 8N Tractor


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1950 Ford 8N Tractor at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #57,242.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Another clean Rabbit pickup auction. 












https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1981-volkswagen-rabbit-truck/



Low mileage Corrado bringing all of the money...












https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-22/


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Not a fan of the seats in the truck, but it looks like a nice truck!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> Not a fan of the seats in the truck, but it looks like a nice truck!


Same - those would have to go for me.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Oh baby! These look sooooo good. This one was driven with passion too.

1990 BMW Alpina B10


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's glorious.









No Reserve: 2003 Subaru Outback Wagon


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2003 Subaru Outback Wagon at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #57,696.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Good lord the want is strong for this thing. Had an '87 QSW back in the late 90's and regretably sold it before moving out West. Haven't seen more than 5 clean examples since. 


















No Reserve: 1986 Volkswagen Quantum Syncro Wagon 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1986 Volkswagen Quantum Syncro Wagon 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #57,548.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> Good lord the want is strong for this thing. Had an '87 QSW back in the late 90's and regretably sold it before moving out West. Haven't seen more than 5 clean examples since.
> 
> View attachment 125155
> 
> ...


Do it, drive it across the country, and then post an epic thread here.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Do it, drive it across the country, and then post an epic thread here.


Haha I actually have something in the works for next year along those lines so you'll have to wait. At least in the QSW I wouldn't have to worry much about hitting early snow in the passes.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Let me tell you a story about why I want another Mercury Lynx.

This has long ago expired, but something like this is what I have my eye on for a cheap, fun little Radwood-style ride.









Near Extinct: 1983 Mercury Lynx RS


Although rebadges among domestic manufacturers are fairly common, there were variants like the RS-branded Lynx that are desirable today due to being impossible to find. As essentially the higher-end trim of a model already being sold for less money on Ford dealer lots, you can imagine not too...




barnfinds.com
































I know what you're thinking. Why?

I won't even try to convince you that the first gen Escort and Lynx was a good car. They were barely decent in their day, they were treated as disposable cars, and now very few survive.

My very first car was a two tone blue 1982 Mercury Lynx L....about as basic as it got. I have always wanted one of the performance versions, but never got around to owning one. I can't point to a solid reason WHY I want one...the closest I come is that it was my first car and I still love the way they look.

So in 1984 and 1985, Ford offered the Escort GT and Lynx RS in N/A and Turbo variants, and the Turbo models were actually quite potent, being a product of SVO. They put down 120 hp, and in these cars, that's a lot. SVO later became SVT, and they were also responsible for some of Ford's best performance cars of the 1980s and 1990s.

Anyway, the 1984 and 85 Turbo models are STUPID rare....they are a fraction of a fraction of a fraction of the models produced for that year. And I want one. Bad. I'd take any Turbo Escort or Lynx, but I especially want a Lynx RS Turbo...and I doubt more than a handful were produced. In fact, I can't find a pic of one in the wild...only this press photo exists of an actual Lynx RS Turbo:










I have hope though. A friend of mine in the Escort groups just stumbled into this. It is a 1985 Escort GT Turbo in an unobtanium color, with (get this) 19K verified miles. It was bought new, and it blew a headgasket just out of warranty and was parked in a building and forgotten about. Fast forward 30 years and my friend found it and bought it.






























I have hope I can get an Escort GT Turbo or Lynx RS Turbo someday.....we will have to see.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

@Maximum_Download That is freaking AWESOME and I hope you find the exact one you are looking for someday.  

The one your friend has is amazing. The entire light tan dash seems so funky nowadays. The blue/tan (cream?) combo is one of my favorites.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Maximum_Download said:


> I have hope though. A friend of mine in the Escort groups just stumbled into this. It is a 1985 Escort GT Turbo in an unobtanium color, with (get this) 19K verified miles. It was bought new, and it blew a headgasket just out of warranty and was parked in a building and forgotten about. Fast forward 30 years and my friend found it and bought it.
> 
> View attachment 125193
> 
> ...


Your friend seems to have a few escorts sitting around.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Stromaluski said:


> Your friend seems to have a few escorts sitting around.


Well I know him through the Escort group, soooo.....

All kidding aside, he has the blue EGT Turbo, a same-year red EGT Turbo in rougher shape, a same-year red EGT N/A that's a parts car, a silver '84 Lynx RS N/A, and a minty first year 1981 Escort SS which was the predecessor to the GT. He has a few lower trim models too as dailies.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Maximum_Download said:


> Let me tell you a story about why I want another Mercury Lynx.


I can relate a little. I was supposed to get an Escort GT (N/A) from a family friend. It was absolutely mint and bright red. IIRC shortly before the sale was to happen it was totaled in an accident. They were actually pretty good looking cars in the day. 

My g/f in high schools dad was a Ford guy and they had a couple of Escorts and eventually a Tempo. Spent more than a couple date nights in an Escort as she was old enough for a license and I wasn't.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Another clean Rabbit pickup auction.
> 
> View attachment 124863
> 
> ...


Corrado now at 24k, 2 days to go ....


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

3 figure 850csi

94 850csi


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> In the cars I never knew existed department,
> this:
> 
> 
> ...


I‘Ve never liked this “fixed profile” style convertible bodywork. Reminds me of a Japanese version of the ugly Karosserie Baur Cabriolets based on the BMW E21 and E30 chassis and the Jaguar XJ-SC. All the hassles of a convertible top without the good looks.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Maximum_Download said:


> I'd take any Turbo Escort or Lynx, but I especially want a Lynx RS Turbo...and I doubt more than a handful were produced. In fact, I can't find a pic of one in the wild...only this press photo exists of an actual Lynx RS Turbo


I’ve always liked esoteric cars and I will admit to liking both the 1st and 2nd Gen Escort GT. But the Lynx RS is so rare it’s never been on my radar screen. Even though it’s not RHD, this Lynx RS example on BaT has a very British vibe to it. Perhaps it’s the wheels, interior trim, manual gearbox and the fact that it’s a tarted up ****box, which the Brits excelled at.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

philf1fan said:


> 3 figure 850csi
> 
> 94 850csi
> 
> View attachment 125364


Typical auction tactic to grab attention. It’s now at six figures ($105k) with 9 days to go. I’m guessing it will fetch $160k or more.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

freedomgli said:


> I’ve always liked esoteric cars and I will admit to liking both the 1st and 2nd Gen Escort GT. But the Lynx RS is so rare it’s never been on my radar screen. Even though it’s not RHD, this Lynx RS example on BaT has a very British vibe to it. Perhaps it’s the wheels, interior trim, manual gearbox and the fact that it’s a tarted up ****box, which the Brits excelled at.


The early EGTs and Lynx RSs used the Ford and Michelin TRX wheel and tire system, which probably helps somewhat.

I did find one more Lynx RS Turbo pic, also from a Ford promo vid. 










Those 4-hole wheels are the TRX wheels. They later dropped the RS designation and the TRX wheels when the Lynx was facelifted. The Lynx performance version was then called XR3. I'd take one of these too if I could find one:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

As a lover of oddball hot hatches I really dig this car.








https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-fiat-uno-2/



Although I'm unsure if actually owning it would be fun because parts sourcing hassle and these are notorious for rusting so I'd even be afraid to drive it in the rain! LOL

:

And,
this 131 is friggin' incredible,
a real jaw dropper.



https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1976-fiat-131-4/


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Maximum_Download said:


> The early EGTs and Lynx RSs used the Ford and Michelin TRX wheel and tire system, which probably helps somewhat.
> 
> I did find one more Lynx RS Turbo pic, also from a Ford promo vid.
> 
> ...


I dated a girl when I was 18 and she had one of the refreshed Escort GTs. I have many fond memories of it, and many of them are actually related to the car despite it being a POS. It was fun in a way only a somewhat tarted up ****box can be.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

All this Escort talk...









No Reserve: 1985 Ford Escort L


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1985 Ford Escort L at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #57,468.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

bnkrpt311 said:


> All this Escort talk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> "The car is finished in light blue and features an eggcrate grille, chrome bumpers with rubber end pieces, a fender-mounted antenna, and a driver’s door-mounted mirror.


Heh...yeah, that about sounds right for the L trim. "Standard equipment includes a radio, wipers, headlamps, 4 wheels with tires, and a spare."

Interesting that it has the 1.6L H.O. version of the engine, however.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Blue interior is awesome. I wonder why no one does it anymore?


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

bzcat said:


> Blue interior is awesome. I wonder why no one does it anymore?


I'd venture that it's because blue interior really isn't that awesome


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Matt said:


> I'd venture that it's because blue interior really isn't that awesome


And when treated like most people treat a Ford Escort, they fade to this sickly off-blue white right before the dash completely falls apart.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Matt said:


> I'd venture that it's because blue interior really isn't that awesome


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah what he said - blue interior is always awesome. 

Corrado went for $36k. 



https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-volkswagen-corrado-vr6-22/


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Yeah what he said - blue interior is always awesome.
> 
> Corrado went for $36k.
> 
> ...



Good money for a 92!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Another clean Rabbit pickup auction.
> 
> View attachment 124863
> 
> ...


Another strong result at $19,250 on this truck. I'm liking these results.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> Another strong result at $19,250 on this truck. I'm liking these results.


As someone who is looking for a rabbit pickup, I am liking this less so.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

60k for this 43k mile techno m3 sedan. Amazing car.








42k-Mile 1998 BMW M3 Sedan 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 42k-Mile 1998 BMW M3 Sedan 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #57,493.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

This beauty is on carsandbids:









2017 BMW 330i xDrive Sports Wagon - Mostly California-Owned, $22,995 in Options, Laguna Seca Blue


This 2017 BMW 330i xDrive Sports Wagon is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends October 20 2021.




carsandbids.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Bad Rabbit Habit said:


> As someone who is looking for a rabbit pickup, I am liking this less so.


You do realize those are super cramped, right? If you didn't fit in a Scirocco, you're not going to fit in a Rabbit pickup.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

Iroczgirl said:


> You do realize those are super cramped, right? If you didn't fit in a Scirocco, you're not going to fit in a Rabbit pickup.


I owned a rabbit pickup for years. I am either oddly proportioned, or my sitting position is just weird. Probably a combination of the two. I prefer to sit close to the wheel and fairly upright. The low roof of the s1 rocco didn’t allow me to do that. A corrado seat in a rabbit pickup does.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh man.......the want is really, really strong here....manuel R129 300SL. 









20-Years-Owned 1993 Mercedes-Benz 300SL 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 20-Years-Owned 1993 Mercedes-Benz 300SL 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #57,665.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

36k for a corrado is money laundering money. Sus


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

DerSpiegel said:


> Oh man.......the want is really, really strong here....manuel R129 300SL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a novelty that particular car is interesting but I seriously doubt the manual transmission adds anything to the driving experience. I've only driven one MB manual transmission from that era and it was not good. Facelift W203s and the contemporary SLK had good ones though.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

TangoRed said:


> As a novelty that particular car is interesting but I seriously doubt the manual transmission adds anything to the driving experience. I've only driven one MB manual transmission from that era and it was not good. Facelift W203s and the contemporary SLK had good ones though.


Haha OK that's accurate. It's the novelty factor for sure, manual trans Mercedes from that era are less than thrilling to shift. It's just so cool though...total unicorn.....although it is a 4,000lb. car with 201 lb./ft of torque so how wonderful could it really be. 

Dat dog-leg tho......


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Bad Rabbit Habit said:


> I owned a rabbit pickup for years. I am either oddly proportioned, or my sitting position is just weird. Probably a combination of the two. I prefer to sit close to the wheel and fairly upright. The low roof of the s1 rocco didn’t allow me to do that. A corrado seat in a rabbit pickup does.


You must be tall in the torso. There is considerably more headroom in any Rabbit/Jetta/Pickup than a Scirocco, that's for sure.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

These don't pop up every day...









No Reserve: 1968 Toyota 2000GT


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1968 Toyota 2000GT at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #58,289.




bringatrailer.com






























Nice informative history vid + good walkaround:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^
Looks like the price it is going to sell for; a million bucks!


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> Looks like the price it is going to sell for; a million bucks!


I would not doubt it!










Also,
a reminder that Hairpin Circus in full is up on the toob,
features a cool yellow 2000GT -






:


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

DerSpiegel said:


> Haha OK that's accurate. It's the novelty factor for sure, manual trans Mercedes from that era are less than thrilling to shift. It's just so cool though...total unicorn.....although it is a 4,000lb. car with 201 lb./ft of torque so how wonderful could it really be.
> 
> Dat dog-leg tho......


If it was a 500SL manual (did MB ever make that?)I would drool, but not for the 6 banger


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1989 BMW M3









1989 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a 1989 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #57,966.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> If it was a 500SL manual (did MB ever make that?)I would drool, but not for the 6 banger


Not in the R129 nor R107 (previous gen) -- last and only V8 manual SL was the early 70s 350.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1982 Subaru Brat









No Reserve: 1982 Subaru BRAT


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1982 Subaru BRAT at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #58,178.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1989 BMW M3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok what the **** is going on. 
1.5 weeks earlier "joem6" won an auction on a red e30 m3 with 160k miles for 62k.
He backed out apparently and the red car sold for around 10k more on FB APPARENTLY. 
Now "joem6" wins this auction at nearly the same price, same model, same milage, different colour?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

One of the big D2 guys is selling his manual swapped, silver over oxblood S8.









No Reserve: 2003 Audi S8 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2003 Audi S8 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #58,536.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Stromaluski said:


> One of the big D2 guys is selling his manual swapped, silver over oxblood S8.


The lust is DEEP with this one! But with being repainted and 205K miles, I'm not sure it's the car I'd want in the ~$20K range. I'd be looking at RS6.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

westopher said:


> Ok what the **** is going on.
> 1.5 weeks earlier "joem6" won an auction on a red e30 m3 with 160k miles for 62k.
> He backed out apparently and the red car sold for around 10k more on FB APPARENTLY.
> Now "joem6" wins this auction at nearly the same price, same model, same milage, different colour?


Wow! $61K + $8K for the original S14 engine. Great result. The auction for the red car was pretty clear. Seller said a 2nd crack "developed" just before delivery so Buyer felt it wasn't as represented and was able to back out. I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd hardly say a second crack in an already cracked $350 part on a 62k car makes for a pretty clear result. Either the buyer or the seller had an ulterior motive there to back out.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Good lord...


















Turbocharged 1991 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V Syncro


Bid for the chance to own a Turbocharged 1991 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V Syncro at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #58,804.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

🍤


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Waw, some awesomeness in here today...VAG content.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Good lord...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like it a lot more without the body kit.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1993 SLC with 88k miles in one of my favorite Corrado color combos. 












https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-corrado-slc-6-2/



2004 R32 with 20k miles - already at $30k with 6 days left...












https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-93/


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1982 Subaru Brat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$18,000. Unreal. Without the jump seats even!


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

I haven't posted in this tread in a while. I guess everything on BAT has been more of the same, 911's, Ferrari's, manual BMW's... then BAM this lands...














How the hell does this survive 22 years in as new condition?!?!?!?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KrisA said:


> I haven't posted in this tread in a while. I guess everything on BAT has been more of the same, 911's, Ferrari's, manual BMW's... then BAM this lands...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is more amazing is that someone is paying sticker price for a 22 year old car. Is there a Chevy Metro museum that needs that specific model?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

KrisA said:


> I haven't posted in this tread in a while. I guess everything on BAT has been more of the same, 911's, Ferrari's, manual BMW's... then BAM this lands...
> How the hell does this survive 22 years in as new condition?!?!?!?


Holy crap, paging Rob dot.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BaT is slaying it with the clean VW's lately. This Scirocco 16V is insane. $22k with 5 days left.





















https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-7/


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

spockcat said:


> What is more amazing is that someone is paying sticker price for a 22 year old car. Is there a Chevy Metro museum that needs that specific model?


Speaking as a former Geo Metro owner I can completely understand why you would never want to actually put miles on one. They are a penalty box plain and simple. Would drive one for the novelty but almost anything else is a better daily.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

I HATE when a car is poorly presented. This Skyline is no exception. Can you find all the listing flaws?

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1990-nissan-skyline-gt-r-27/









Pics in the shade, interior dusty, engine dirty, pictures blurry, missing the face for the stereo, etc, etc. Sad because this is a nice GT-R. 

Gorgeous color on this SC300 and the right transmission is included. The price though... 
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1992-lexus-sc300-13/










Love these in the sedan variant. 
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1996-honda-integra-6-2/









I had almost this exact Excursion except one year older and 2WD. I had such a love/hate relationship with that vehicle. Curious to see where this one ends up.
https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2005-ford-excursion-29/


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> BaT is slaying it with the clean VW's lately. This Scirocco 16V is insane. $22k with 5 days left
> 
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1988-volkswagen-scirocco-16v-7/


Makes me miss my 88 16V. I really loved the look of that wedge.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Diamond Dave said:


> Makes me miss my 88 16V. I really loved the look of that wedge.


@LT1M21Stingray Sup.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

It's a Metro! No, not a Nash Metropolitan, not a Geo Metro, but the Geo's identical twin, the Chevy Metro. It has 402 mies on it! No, I don't want it!









No Reserve: 400-Mile 2000 Chevrolet Metro Coupe 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 400-Mile 2000 Chevrolet Metro Coupe 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #58,808.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> It's a Metro!


Yup we saw that 8 posts ago. LOL


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

I liked the styling on these metros, were there any hot DOHC Turbo models overseas

I was a big fan of the older swift GTis


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

simple said:


> Yup we saw that 8 posts ago. LOL


D'oh! I guess it was so bland I missed it.  



ImpeccableNEW said:


> I liked the styling on these metros, were there any hot DOHC Turbo models overseas
> 
> I was a big fan of the older swift GTis


I wanted a Swift GT (GTi before the cease and desist order) in a bad way. I just missed out on one in the - _get this_ - newspaper ad. I called about it and talked cars with the guy for a few minutes. He was cool, and loved the car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

528 CID 1970 Plymouth Superbird.









528-Powered 1970 Plymouth Superbird 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 528-Powered 1970 Plymouth Superbird 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #58,825.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Diamond Dave said:


> Makes me miss my 88 16V. I really loved the look of that wedge.


I couldn't give my Scirocco away when I tried to get rid of it. Not even for $2500 and much like yours, it was a 88 16V, euro bumpers, lights, fresh paint, TSW wheels, etc, etc. Wonder what it would go for now?


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

roman16v said:


> I couldn't give my Scirocco away when I tried to get rid of it. Not even for $2500 and much like yours, it was a 88 16V, euro bumpers, lights, fresh paint, TSW wheels, etc, etc. Wonder what it would go for now?
> 
> View attachment 130114


just need the right audience ... auction sites bring more than local sales ...


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

roman16v said:


> I couldn't give my Scirocco away when I tried to get rid of it. Not even for $2500 and much like yours, it was a 88 16V, euro bumpers, lights, fresh paint, TSW wheels, etc, etc. Wonder what it would go for now?


I am also curious. But I do know that I have basically doubled my insurance coverage in the last year just because...


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

That Metro - CURRENT BID: *$18,200* LOLz


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

roman16v said:


> I couldn't give my Scirocco away when I tried to get rid of it. Not even for $2500 and much like yours, it was a 88 16V, euro bumpers, lights, fresh paint, TSW wheels, etc, etc. Wonder what it would go for now?
> 
> View attachment 130114


I'll give you $2500 for the Scirocco .


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

I almost bought a running parts car in MI this summer for 2500 bucks, mainly for the working AC. 

I still kick myself for not doing it.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> BaT is slaying it with the clean VW's lately. This Scirocco 16V is insane. $22k with 5 days left.












Hmmm......shiny thing is shiny but this looks somewhat of a "buff and fluff" to me. Interior pics especially - ragged shift knob, stain on rear seats, and the smell that comes with a 33 year old interior. Comments section highlights only a few thousand miles of operation from 1999 - 2020, a full 20+ years but no records from that time. Likely a car that sat in a garage, barely moving, so that's good at least from a preservation standpoint. Otherwise, it probably still has a lot of aging body rubber, original suspension bushings, no mention of engine condition, etc. Orange peel seen in certain sections of the paint, and paint on the top looks like it might have flaws? Never heard of Ohstu tires.

Overall it looks like a very, very good preservation example, crisp and straight body panels and a complete interior, but I hope whoever buys it isn't expecting a concours entry because there is still money to be spent here. Starting to scratch my head at the current bid ($28K, 2 days left)...and it's sure to go up.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

DerSpiegel said:


> Hmmm......shiny thing is shiny but this looks somewhat of a "buff and fluff" to me. Interior pics especially - ragged shift knob, stain on rear seats, and the smell that comes with a 33 year old interior. Comments section highlights only a few thousand miles of operation from 1999 - 2020, a full 20+ years but no records from that time. Likely a car that sat a garage, barely moving, so that's good at least from a preservation standpoint. Otherwise, it probably still has a lot of aging body rubber, original suspension bushings, no mention of engine condition, etc. Orange peel seen in certain sections of the paint, and paint on the top looks like it might have flaws? Never heard of Ohstu tires.
> 
> Overall it looks like a very good preservation example, crisp and straight body panels and a complete interior, but I hope whoever buys it isn't expecting a concours example because there is still money to be spent here. Starting to scratch my head at the current bid...and it's sure to go up.


That's more than just a buff and fluff. Considering it is a 33 year old car with 88K, can't see what more is needed other than said shift knob and stains.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 528 CID 1970 Plymouth Superbird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my heavens, read the description of that build. It's like they plucked it straight out of my dream-brain and created the car. Off to the pharmacy to buy lottery tickets now.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 528 CID 1970 Plymouth Superbird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it true that the rear spoiler is that tall so that the trunk could be opened?


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

GolfTango said:


> That's more than just a buff and fluff. Considering it is a 33 year old car with 88K, can't see what more is needed other than said shift knob and stains.


come on bro! Did you not see the pointy elbows on that thing? #BARF


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

SLVRon said:


> Is it true that the rear spoiler is that tall so that the trunk could be opened?


No.









The Real Reason the Dodge Charger Daytona's Wing Was So Huge


Even the wing's designer says it had nothing to do with the trunk being able to open. Myth busted.




www.roadandtrack.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

roman16v said:


> I couldn't give my Scirocco away when I tried to get rid of it. Not even for $2500 and much like yours, it was a 88 16V, euro bumpers, lights, fresh paint, TSW wheels, etc, etc. Wonder what it would go for now?
> 
> View attachment 130114


I see you backdated yours to single wiper status as well. God I loved the single wiper look!


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers - I guess it's a common myth then.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Mannnnnnnn









47k-Mile 2006 Subaru Baja Turbo


Bid for the chance to own a 47k-Mile 2006 Subaru Baja Turbo at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #58,693.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Stromaluski said:


> One of the big D2 guys is selling his manual swapped, silver over oxblood S8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for $26,250.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-93/

20k miles. Sold for <gulp> $59,000!


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

Matt said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-93/
> 
> 20k miles. Sold for <gulp> $59,000!


I am thinking I better start looking at R32s more closely and find a nice one for a good price and keep it.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Matt said:


> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2004-volkswagen-r32-93/
> 
> 20k miles. Sold for <gulp> $59,000!


Wow, someone has some serious FU money.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Smooremin said:


> I am also curious. But I do know that I have basically doubled my insurance coverage in the last year just because...


Yeah, Hagerty sent me an email stating I'm underinsuring the Scirocco. Crazy...


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Sold for $27,800. Unreal. It's a cool car, but not that cool...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

VR Swapped '92 Jetta with some nice OEM plus upgrades


















VR6-Powered 1992 Volkswagen Jetta GL 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a VR6-Powered 1992 Volkswagen Jetta GL 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #59,314.




bringatrailer.com





Little surprised to see a modded MK5 on BaT - 2007 GTI



















No Reserve: Modified 2007 Volkswagen GTI


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Modified 2007 Volkswagen GTI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #59,345.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> VR Swapped '92 Jetta with some nice OEM plus upgrades
> 
> View attachment 130628


I haven't wanted a MkII so badly in years. Gosh, I wish I could buy this.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> VR Swapped '92 Jetta with some nice OEM plus upgrades
> 
> View attachment 130628
> 
> ...


That's a Bynum car. He built such nice cars.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I know this is on C&B, but what a cool spec on this E38. SWB and a V12.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

x(why)z said:


> I know this is on C&B, but what a cool spec on this E38. SWB and a V12.


The HP and TQ ratings are comically low in 2021 numbers.  Cool car.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

KrisA said:


> I haven't posted in this tread in a while. I guess everything on BAT has been more of the same, 911's, Ferrari's, manual BMW's... then BAM this lands...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know Road & Track was in bed with Bring a Trailer. 









400-Mile 2000 Chevrolet Metro Fetches $18,200 on Bring a Trailer


Factory-fresh example presented a rare opportunity for collectors, and one lucky bidder is taking it home.




www.roadandtrack.com






> _Disclaimer: Bring a Trailer is owned by _Road & Track’s_ parent company, Hearst Autos._


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

I've clicked on this car every day since it went live. I like it!

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-porsche-911-rs-america-24/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

From Cars & Bids - 1995 Golf Variant TDI


















1995 Volkswagen Golf Variant TDI - 5-Speed Manual, Diesel Power, Rare Euro-Spec Wagon Model with U.S. Title


This 1995 Volkswagen Golf Variant TDI is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends November 8 2021.




carsandbids.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A Mk3 though...but nice.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> From Cars & Bids - 1995 Golf Variant TDI
> 
> View attachment 131158
> 
> ...


Read through the comments on this when I got up today and there is some interesting speculation on actual mileage. Seems the odo may or may not have rolled over at 399,999km and reset to zero. Must be a bit of a nail biter for the seller.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

UncleJB said:


> From Cars & Bids - 1995 Golf Variant TDI
> 
> View attachment 131158
> 
> ...


Good gravy that is stunning.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

TCLer's 997Safari.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2010-porsche-911-26/


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

x(why)z said:


> I haven't wanted a MkII so badly in years. Gosh, I wish I could buy this.


Same, Im trying to justify it. 

Reminds me of my black 91 I had. But that had a bunch of problems that I fixed then sold it to buy my R32.
A little bit of boost and it would be an absolute riot.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Juiced6.3 said:


> Same, Im trying to justify it.
> 
> Reminds me of my black 91 I had. But that had a bunch of problems that I fixed then sold it to buy my R32.
> A little bit of boost and it would be an absolute riot.


I believe a forum member placed the most recent bid... Username sounds familiar anyway. 🤔


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

928s4OH!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

A $102,000 Honda Civic....now I have truly seen it all BaT.









16-Mile 2021 Honda Civic Type R Limited Edition


Bid for the chance to own a 16-Mile 2021 Honda Civic Type R Limited Edition at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #59,469.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Ooof. What people do with their money is totally up to them. Personally, I would not spend $107,000 (buyers fee) on a Civic, no matter how yellow and good it is. I know new cars are hard to get but the idea of buying this vs finding a dealer who could get a Cayman GTS 4.0 allocation, even with a 10K ADM, for 2022 delivery blows my mind.

The BAT prices seem to have gone, well, batty lately. A couple of nice 90's 911's, an RS America and a 993 C2, hit 200K last week. These were 100K only 18 months ago. I'd love to have a crystal ball to see if this super-inflation in modern classic cars continues or if this is the blow off top as part of a larger deflationary collapse.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Hyper-inflation it is beyond super at this point.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

KrisA said:


> Ooof. What people do with their money is totally up to them. Personally, I would not spend $107,000 (buyers fee) on a Civic, no matter how yellow and good it is. I know new cars are hard to get but the idea of buying this vs finding a dealer who could get a Cayman GTS 4.0 allocation, even with a 10K ADM, for 2022 delivery blows my mind.
> 
> The BAT prices seem to have gone, well, batty lately. A couple of nice 90's 911's, an RS America and a 993 C2, hit 200K last week. These were 100K only 18 months ago. I'd love to have a crystal ball to see if this super-inflation in modern classic cars continues or if this is the blow off top as part of a larger deflationary collapse.


I've stepped out of the batters box at the moment looking for a GTV for this reason. Every one of them is pulling a 30-50% premium, and I want to see where the market goes before I jump in like that.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

KrisA said:


> I'd love to have a crystal ball to see if this super-inflation in modern classic cars continues or if this is the blow off top as part of a larger deflationary collapse.


No crystal ball here but if it does happen it wouldn’t be the first time the bottom has fallen out of a speculative bubble in collector cars. 

I’m not calling for $15k driver air cooled 911s again but if a switch flips and your coin base account goes the other way there’s going to be a lot less money sloshing around for some of this stuff.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

MGQ said:


> No crystal ball here but if it does happen it wouldn’t be the first time the bottom has fallen out of a speculative bubble in collector cars.
> 
> I’m not calling for $15k driver air cooled 911s again but if a switch flips and your coin base account goes the other way there’s going to be a lot less money sloshing around for some of this stuff.


I have a client that has $800k in Coinbase, of which $200k is leveraged. Dude quit his job and wants to buy a house in cash. I'm like Danger, Will Robinson!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pure white supercars look soooo good.









1,400-Mile 2019 Ford GT


Bid for the chance to own a 1,400-Mile 2019 Ford GT at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,065.




bringatrailer.com














I really dig the look of this V8 swapped Volvo.









No Reserve: 5.3L Vortec-Powered 1993 Volvo 240 Wagon


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 5.3L Vortec-Powered 1993 Volvo 240 Wagon at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,067.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh my that Volvo.... 🤤


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> VR Swapped '92 Jetta with some nice OEM plus upgrades
> 
> View attachment 130628
> 
> ...


Good thing I wasn't following BAT for a few days. Seriously....


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Out of my price range, but *Holee Molee* look at these! 



https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-porsche-930-turbo-50/














https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1994-lamborghini-diablo-se30/


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

My car just went live on BaT, photos by HushyPushy









Original-Owner 2018 Ford Mustang Shelby GT350R


Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 2018 Ford Mustang Shelby GT350R at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,212.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1983 VW Rabbit GTI Callaway just sold for $62,000.

Impressive.









1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI Callaway Turbo Stage II


Bid for the chance to own a 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI Callaway Turbo Stage II at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #59,705.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Wow… I used to own the Autotech ‘85 Mk2 that was supercharged, and fully tricked out. 

Magazine article, magnacharger, exhaust, euro bumpers, body kit, seats, suspension, strut ties, sway bars, wheels / tires… you name it.

It ended up parted out and in a junkyard. Strange to think what it would be worth now… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

Dammit. There was the most ridiculous Porsche 964 (the body shape anyway) on Collecting Cars that was going for $40k AUD before disappearing (it's not in the "sold" section either)

It was a mid-70s automatic targa that was modified in the early 80s with:

2.7 engine
manual trans
*Chopped to become a ****house convertible*
matt black vinyl wrapped hood
repainted red elsewhere
race numbers
yellow headlights

Essentially the single most non-original poorly modified 911 ever seen. $40 ****ing grand. Pretty sure the owner was in there bidding on the car. 

Will keep eye out if it reappears. 

Overall collectingcars is pretty garbage... Auctions regularly fall through, there are barely any comments, fees are high, cars are often dubious...


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My car just went live on BaT, photos by HushyPushy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making room for something else, or just cashing in on the crazy market?

Great photos GLWS, will be interesting to see how high it goes


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1983 VW Rabbit GTI Callaway just sold for $62,000.
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> ...


wow. i was at ND when they had the rights; fun to dive.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

HI SPEED said:


> Making room for something else, or just cashing in on the crazy market?
> 
> Great photos GLWS, will be interesting to see how high it goes


A little of both. I don’t track it much anymore, the Datsun 510 is taking my race time up. I really haven’t used it much since early 2020. I was all set for NASA time trials in 2020 but most of the races got cancelled. Then I bought the 510. 2021 was all about racing that car, and 2022 looks the same with 7-8 race weekends. And at this point I can likely get more than I paid for the 350R, so I figured “why not”? I still think this is a long term collectible, but that’s in 15 years. And it’s a crazy fun street car, but I’ve got others for that as well. Every car needs a purpose! Thanks!!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Diamond Dave said:


> Makes me miss my 88 16V. I really loved the look of that wedge.


Those TSW Evo wheels were so hot back in the day. Those and Momo Arrows were my dream wheels.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> D'oh! I guess it was so bland I missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted a Swift GT (GTi before the cease and desist order) in a bad way. I just missed out on one in the - _get this_ - newspaper ad. I called about it and talked cars with the guy for a few minutes. He was cool, and loved the car.


Back in the early 1990s a guy in my neighborhood had a black Swift GTi with a giant bullfrog decal on the back window advertising that his car was equipped with an aftermarket Bill Gude/ Gude Performance/ Bullfrog camshaft. Back in the day Gude were a player in the Japanese import sport compact performance scene but faded into obscurity. I really liked the Swift and other oddball sport compacts like the I-Mark, Stylus, Impulse. But they were always underdogs.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

KrisA said:


> Ooof. What people do with their money is totally up to them. Personally, I would not spend $107,000 (buyers fee) on a Civic, no matter how yellow and good it is. I know new cars are hard to get but the idea of buying this vs finding a dealer who could get a Cayman GTS 4.0 allocation, even with a 10K ADM, for 2022 delivery blows my mind.


The day I bought my BMW at CarMax I spotted a yellow CTR and snapped a pic. It wasn’t #001 but honestly I don’t attribute any value to a dash plaque number as that’s not my thing. I normally love sporty yellow cars but this CTR didn’t light my fire. It must’ve been the Ronald McDonald barf mix of red/ yellow and the ugly black wheels with red rim stripe. Swap out the red interior for black carpets, Recaro Tomcat seats, color match the side view mirrors and rear wing element, install some high quality silver color forged wheels, delete the trademark red Honda badges and some other minor detail changes and I’d like it more… for $45k, not $107k.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

strapontin said:


> Dammit. There was the most ridiculous Porsche 964 (the body shape anyway) on Collecting Cars that was going for $40k AUD before disappearing (it's not in the "sold" section either)
> 
> It was a mid-70s automatic targa that was modified in the early 80s with:
> 
> ...


Was it this one?









1977 PORSCHE 911 2.7 CABRIOLET CONVERSION


Finished with a unique paintwork and livery combination and a bespoke interior.



collectingcars.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> Back in the early 1990s a guy in my neighborhood had a black Swift GTi with a giant bullfrog decal on the back window advertising that his car was equipped with an aftermarket Bill Gude/ Gude Performance/ Bullfrog camshaft. Back in the day Gude were a player in the Japanese import sport compact performance scene but faded into obscurity. I really liked the Swift and other oddball sport compacts like the I-Mark, Stylus, Impulse. But they were always underdogs.


I've always like the underdog oddballs too.

As well as interested in the ghosts of tuner past just because it's a neat historical footnote.

Was compelled to look up Gude because was unfamiliar and wanted to see the bullfrog logo, not many hits but did find this...










...the bullfrog looks a bit stoned LOL


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure was. I can’t believe that pile didn’t sell (I assume reserve not met) for the $40k + it was at when I last checked auction.

There’s only one odd-angle photo with the roof open for obvious reasons... it really shows the hack job. Not that the closed roof is much better...





















1977 PORSCHE 911 2.7 CABRIOLET CONVERSION


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

If anyone get's their jimmy's ruffled by the sound of a British two-door mid engine'd roadster, I've caught wind that an MG MGF might be listed in the near future.

Something to look out for, I suppose


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Was blown away that an OG 900 fetched so much and thought it was deffo a fluke...









1990 Saab 900 SPG


Bid for the chance to own a 1990 Saab 900 SPG at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #58,809.




bringatrailer.com














...they've forever been treated like redheaded stepchildren with not much big buck love so I was quite surprised at that result.

A couple of weeks later on ebay:

*SAAB SPG TURBO 1988 VERY RARE AND HARD TO FIND IN THIS CONDITION*












Given,
those are rather immaculate examples, but just never thought they'd reach such heights of value.

Being a longtime Saabnut, I'm sorta stoked to see the curve swing upwards.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

My want for this is profound








1750-Powered 1966 Alfa Romeo Spider Duetto 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1750-Powered 1966 Alfa Romeo Spider Duetto 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #59,985.




bringatrailer.com














She is certainly not concours-perfect and she has a few nicks and cuts, but my goodness! She is still special.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> Was blown away that an OG 900 fetched so much and thought it was deffo a fluke...
> ...they've forever been treated like redheaded stepchildren with not much big buck love so I was quite surprised at that result.
> 
> Given,
> ...


The crème de la crème Saabs of this era have been going up in price for at least the past 10 years, mostly due to the typical factors of scarcity, high restoration costs/ difficulty, reaching the age where nostalgia is strong and people who always wanted one but couldn’t afford one now have the discretionary funds to purchase a collector car. 

Nothing says late 1970s-1980s chic like a 99 or 900. Sadly, older Saabs (like Sonnet, V4 and 2-strokes) seem to be stagnant as enthusiasts for those cars die off and the second/ third generation of enthusiasts aren’t there to pickup the baton. We see this same thing with many cars older than 60 years. There will always be buyers of 1950s Ferraris. But there aren’t many people yearning for a 1930s Duesenbergs or even late 1940s/ early 1950s Fords, GMs and Studebakers.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

Seabird said:


> She is certainly not concours-perfect and she has a few nicks and cuts, but my goodness! She is still special.


That's almost perfect. It's still in good shape but not too good that you'd be too worried when you drive it.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

freedomgli said:


> Nothing says late 1970s-1980s chic like a 99 or 900. Sadly, older Saabs *(like Sonnet, V4 and 2-strokes)* seem to be stagnant as enthusiasts for those cars die off and the second/ third generation of enthusiasts aren’t there to pickup the baton. We see this same thing with many cars older than 60 years. There will always be buyers of 1950s Ferraris. But there aren’t many people yearning for a 1930s Duesenbergs or even late 1940s/ early 1950s Fords, GMs and Studebakers.


I'm currently accepting applications to be caretaker for any of those. I won't even charge a fee.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

CostcoPizza said:


> I'm currently accepting applications to be caretaker for any of those. I won't even charge a fee.


Saw this during my morning CL perusal... 









1969 Saab 96 Deluxe - future vintage rally car - cars & trucks - by...


1969 Saab 96 Deluxe - runs like a top, looks like a bottom. On the plus side, this car runs great. It has a rebuilt V4 engine with slightly lumpy cam, Weber DGV progressive carb with double barrel...



boston.craigslist.org














Have to admit this looked pretty damn tempting too. 


















Classic 1993 Saab 900 Turbo - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle...


Last year of that classic 900 look; 5-speed, turbo, SPG panels, rear window louvre, little-to-no rust, SPG wheels; more pictures available on request. if interested, provide name and phone number or...



boston.craigslist.org


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

stiggy-pug said:


> Was blown away that an OG 900 fetched so much and thought it was deffo a fluke...
> 
> Being a longtime Saabnut, I'm sorta stoked to see the curve swing upwards.


You should know better. It's been at least 15yrs since you would even see a 900 SPG on the road, moving under its own power - let alone clean and low mileage.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

Diamond Dave said:


> You should know better. It's been at least 15yrs since you would even see a 900 SPG on the road, moving under its own power - let alone clean and low mileage.


A bud picked one up for pennies, then spent handfuls to fix it up.
I really gotta say, one of the most amusing cars to drive, especially with some extra pep.
The way that turbocharger comes online is truly a blast. What an awesome car the SPG was, but the bodykits are downright unobtanium if you fracture a panel, ahah.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

This recent Saab 900 activity prompted me to follow up on 2 that have been sitting stagnant for a few years.
'89 SPG and '88 900 Turbo 3 door. Ended up getting them for the "If you can have them out of here this weekend they're yours" price.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

PoorHouse said:


> This recent Saab 900 activity prompted me to follow up on 2 that have been sitting stagnant for a few years.
> '89 SPG and '88 900 Turbo 3 door. Ended up getting them for the "If you can have them out of here this weekend they're yours" price.


I bought a 900 Turbo last year mainly because I got the same deal and also I have always been curious about them. Man was I not disappointed when I popped the hood, what a wild drivetrain.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

a flatnose 900 turbo is on my "always looking out list." I really miss my 82. I have mixed feelings about the value increase. It is good to know at least some will now be preserved for the future.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

stiggy-pug said:


> Was blown away that an OG 900 fetched so much and thought it was deffo a fluke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boys on Saabnet are howling. Just not sure if it's with excitement or agony.

also here's one for $12k ClassPhotos7004 Saab Gallery on The Saab Network


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> This recent Saab 900 activity prompted me to follow up on 2 that have been sitting stagnant for a few years.
> '89 SPG and '88 900 Turbo 3 door. Ended up getting them for the "If you can have them out of here this weekend they're yours" price.


This makes me happy. I've been enjoying the Saab talk going on lately.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Hopefully will have some pics this weekend.
Talked to owner a couple hours ago. He's gone for weekend and said "come and get them".
Trailer arranged for tomorrow.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Not sure what to think. 1979 Ford w/ SVT Raptor chassis, engine (plus supercharger), and interior.

Bidders seem to love it so far at $100k and 11 days left.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1979-ford-bronco-46/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I mean, what's not to love. If I had **** off money I'd bid on that.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

CostcoPizza said:


> The boys on Saabnet are howling. Just not sure if it's with excitement or agony.
> 
> also here's one for $12k ClassPhotos7004 Saab Gallery on The Saab Network


I love some of the classifieds over there: "2000 9-3, 210k miles, has electrical issues, rust on left door, paint peeling on trunk, seats cracked. But it's a manual and fun to drive. $18K."


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> Not sure what to think.


That's what a Ford Suburban would look like.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

stiggy-pug said:


> I've always like the underdog oddballs too.
> 
> As well as interested in the ghosts of tuner past just because it's a neat historical footnote.
> 
> ...


The Gude website is somehow still up!



Gude Performance


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1967 Land Rover 88 Series IIA


Bid for the chance to own a 1967 Land Rover 88 Series IIA at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,017.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

strapontin said:


> Overall collectingcars is pretty garbage... Auctions regularly fall through, there are barely any comments, fees are high, cars are often dubious...


I agree that CC is rather garbage, but still can't resist looking every now and then, mostly too see forbidden fruits we never get over here, especially French hot hatches, and it's neat to see the rare stuff they get on CC too, like this '73 Jade Green 911 RS -









1973 PORSCHE 911 CARRERA 2.7 RS


An eye-catching example of one of the most desirable drivers’ cars.



collectingcars.com





- the HOLY G tag is pretty cool and indeed those cars are _the_ Holy Grail to many people, and supposedly only eleven 2.7 RS's were painted in that color so it is like mega amplified if you dig that green.

That auction actually has comments, which is unusual, but gawdamighty is it some boring banter LOL and the 1st question was an idiotic inquiry asking if it was fitted with air conditioning LOL jaysus!

There would be much much more quality banter on BaT and probably some healthy jabs too like if this is the Holy Grail then why'd ya cheap out on the respray from Earl Scheib?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Got rid of my last Saab Saturday with on and off ownership of 20 years, finally glad to be done with that chapter.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> Hopefully will have some pics this weekend.
> Talked to owner a couple hours ago. He's gone for weekend and said "come and get them".
> Trailer arranged for tomorrow.


Any pics yet?


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Still pending pickup. Nasty weather this weekend.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Mega result for this low mileage example.

$103,000


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> I mean, what's not to love. If I had **** off money I'd bid on that.


Ditto, and I can't stand Ford!


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

stiggy-pug said:


> View attachment 135882
> 
> 
> Mega result for this low mileage example.
> ...


Woah.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

I'm beside myself. A 1500 mile 2008 997 turbo cabrio just sold for $170k on BAT. I mean it looks to be in nearly perfect still, but $170k? I saw higher mileage but still nice looking 997 GT3s going for similar (or lower) prices. I can even understand manual .2 turbo cars bringing substantial money, but I guess someone just really wanted this specific model. 









1,700-Mile 2008 Porsche 911 Turbo Cabriolet 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1,700-Mile 2008 Porsche 911 Turbo Cabriolet 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,242.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> I'm beside myself. A 1500 mile 2008 997 turbo cabrio just sold for $170k on BAT. I mean it looks to be in nearly perfect still, but $170k? I saw higher mileage but still nice looking 997 GT3s going for similar (or lower) prices. I can even understand manual .2 turbo cars bringing substantial money, but I guess someone just really wanted this specific model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably as nice a 997 Turbo cab with a spec like that as one can hope to find, plus the cars that run through the selling dealer are known as some of the best examples, so you're definitely right that someone REALLY wanted that car but I think this is still an outlier haha


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Bring a Crack Pipe is what it should be renamed. Everyone keeps coming up with reasons/excuses for things selling as high as they do, but since 2020 it has gotten worse than ever. 

Don't get me wrong when I am sitting on a 1980 VW Sportruck and I see two that go for $15-20k I do a little happy dance, but this is NOT reality. This is a bunch of little boys in men's bodies with way too much money to spend. 

It seems to get more nonsensical by the week.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

aar0n. said:


> Probably as nice a 997 Turbo cab with a spec like that as one can hope to find, plus the cars that run through the selling dealer are known as some of the best examples, so you're definitely right that someone REALLY wanted that car but I think this is still an outlier haha


997 turbos (like everything else, right?) have seen quite a jump. Seemed like the lower mileage cars were going for like 80k-85k last year around this time. Now similar cars are at $95k or higher. And if the car has anything remotely unique, the price skyrockets out of control. Of course, this is based on the BAT and PCar auctions I've followed over the last year. Today an 07 997tt coupe with 60k miles sold on BAT for like $89k. That's pretty crazy. I wonder how BAT pricing is impacting prices for cars sold by dealers or private people outside of the auction world? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> 997 turbos (like everything else, right?) have seen quite a jump. Seemed like the lower mileage cars were going for like 80k-85k last year around this time. Now similar cars are at $95k or higher. And if the car has anything remotely unique, the price skyrockets out of control. Of course, this is based on the BAT and PCar auctions I've followed over the last year. Today an 07 997tt coupe with 60k miles sold on BAT for like $89k. That's pretty crazy. I wonder how BAT pricing is impacting prices for cars sold by dealers or private people outside of the auction world?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I think the BaT and other auction listings going for as much as they have been have brought the prices up for all 911s at the very least. 997.1 C2S used to be a $35-50k car about a year ago, depending on miles/color/options and now that same car would be $45-75k even in the private non-auction market, with the nicer/rarer color examples appreciating much faster than driver quality cars


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

6cylVWguy said:


> I'm beside myself. A 1500 mile 2008 997 turbo cabrio just sold for $170k on BAT. I mean it looks to be in nearly perfect still, but $170k? I saw higher mileage but still nice looking 997 GT3s going for similar (or lower) prices. I can even understand manual .2 turbo cars bringing substantial money, but I guess someone just really wanted this specific model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's about as good as you'll ever find, and in a desirable spec. I think I get it. Also, 997s are kind of an incredible midpoint between analog and whatever it is we have now. In a lot of ways, peak Porsche. 

I also not so secretly love cabs.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

x(why)z said:


> It's about as good as you'll ever find, and in a desirable spec. I think I get it. Also, 997s are kind of an incredible midpoint between analog and whatever it is we have now. In a lot of ways, peak Porsche.
> 
> I also not so secretly love cabs.


Nah, the better spec turbos are the 09 turbo coupes or .2 cars with manuals. Cabrios usually (this case being an obvious exception) are less valuable. Ryan Friedman (the selling dealer of the cabrio) has an 09 manual coupe turbo on his site listed for $150k-ish. The 09 is great because it has the Mezger engine but the updated interior. The 08 is a .1 with the dated interior. Terracotta interior color is certainly interesting but not to everyone's taste either (as noted by at least one of the comments in the auction). What was interesting is that this car didn't slowly get to the sale price. It slowly got to 146k and the next bid was 160k and the next/final bid was 171.5k. I mean out of nowhere it was lights out. I have a lower mileage 997 turbo so this only helps me when it comes to value---not that my car would go anywhere near $170k, but I could probably sell it for at least what I paid for it a year ago and probably more. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

6cylVWguy said:


> I'm beside myself. A 1500 mile 2008 997 turbo cabrio just sold for $170k on BAT. I mean it looks to be in nearly perfect still, but $170k? I saw higher mileage but still nice looking 997 GT3s going for similar (or lower) prices. I can even understand manual .2 turbo cars bringing substantial money, but I guess someone just really wanted this specific model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





UncleJB said:


> Bring a Crack Pipe is what it should be renamed. Everyone keeps coming up with reasons/excuses for things selling as high as they do, but since 2020 it has gotten worse than ever.
> 
> Don't get me wrong when I am sitting on a 1980 VW Sportruck and I see two that go for $15-20k I do a little happy dance, but this is NOT reality. This is a bunch of little boys in men's bodies with way too much money to spend.
> 
> It seems to get more nonsensical by the week.


It is insane, people are throwing money around like it grows on trees! Eventually winter comes.




6cylVWguy said:


> 997 turbos (like everything else, right?) have seen quite a jump. Seemed like the lower mileage cars were going for like 80k-85k last year around this time. Now similar cars are at $95k or higher. And if the car has anything remotely unique, the price skyrockets out of control. Of course, this is based on the BAT and PCar auctions I've followed over the last year. Today an 07 997tt coupe with 60k miles sold on BAT for like $89k. That's pretty crazy. I wonder how BAT pricing is impacting prices for cars sold by dealers or private people outside of the auction world?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk





6cylVWguy said:


> Nah, the better spec turbos are the 09 turbo coupes or .2 cars with manuals. Cabrios usually (this case being an obvious exception) are less valuable. Ryan Friedman (the selling dealer of the cabrio) has an 09 manual coupe turbo on his site listed for $150k-ish. The 09 is great because it has the Mezger engine but the updated interior. The 08 is a .1 with the dated interior. Terracotta interior color is certainly interesting but not to everyone's taste either (as noted by at least one of the comments in the auction). What was interesting is that this car didn't slowly get to the sale price. It slowly got to 146k and the next bid was 160k and the next/final bid was 171.5k. I mean out of nowhere it was lights out. I have a lower mileage 997 turbo so this only helps me when it comes to value---not that my car would go anywhere near $170k, but I could probably sell it for at least what I paid for it a year ago and probably more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Since 2017 which was the lowest point for 997's the prices have increased from the 60-70's for the nice cars to well north of 100k, super rare colors/packages does seem to draw another 10-20k on selling prices. I picked my 45k mile car for $62,500 in 2017, which was a solid deal at the time, would I pay 100k for it? Would I pay that today I doubt it with knowing what goes into keeping them operational with the cam/coolant lines/scarcity of parts. Still waiting on several coolant lines for mine to be able to drop the motor, these were ordered in early 2020, most likely they will show up some time next year perhaps or I will have to come up with some other solution. This has similar trends in the late 2000's when everyone was paying big money for B5 S4's, E-types,944 turbos, 930's, E30 M3's ect only to be one major repair bill away from a long term garage tenant. 

Fear of driving an investment sort of takes away from the ownership personally, but hey while prices can only go up might as well pump those numbers up!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hahahahaha









No Reserve: 1977 Dodge Tradesman B200


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1977 Dodge Tradesman B200 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,486.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Fancy a shag? carpet


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

6cylVWguy said:


> I'm beside myself. A 1500 mile 2008 997 turbo cabrio just sold for $170k on BAT. I mean it looks to be in nearly perfect still, but $170k? I saw higher mileage but still nice looking 997 GT3s going for similar (or lower) prices. I can even understand manual .2 turbo cars bringing substantial money, but I guess someone just really wanted this specific model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


997 prices are entering the "irrational exuberance" phase of asset bubble pricing.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BaT has a 405 HP SUV in three pedal form: A 2009 Porsche Cayenne GTS in cherry, arrest me red, with only 55K miles on the clock:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

bzcat said:


> 997 prices are entering the "irrational exuberance" phase of asset bubble pricing.


Don't suppose it's possible to buy a five year "put" on them?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

VR6-Powered 1989 Volkswagen Rallye Golf


Bid for the chance to own a VR6-Powered 1989 Volkswagen Rallye Golf at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,773.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> Don't suppose it's possible to buy a five year "put" on them?


No, but you can create a NFT or DAO to govern fractional ownership of one.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

For $200k I'd much rather have a new 992 Turbo S than a used 997 regardless of how nice the condition.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

TheDeckMan said:


> It is insane, people are throwing money around like it grows on trees!


Unfortunately. Money is sort of growing on trees lately. US money supply, measured by M1 or M2 has grown dramatically. M1, which is mainly cash in pockets and in checking accounts, has gone from just 3 trillion 7 years ago to about 20 trillion today. Never in the history of the US have we seen such money growth. This is due to easy money policy at the central bank, which increases deposits and lending, as well as conversion of stocks and bonds into cash. If it feels like there is too much money chasing too few cars, that’s because there is. 















United States Money Supply M0 - November 2022 Data - 1959-2021 Historical


Money Supply M0 in the United States decreased to 5339700 USD Million in October from 5410900 USD Million in September of 2022. Money Supply M0 in the United States averaged 1015036.42 USD Million from 1959 until 2022, reaching an all time high of 6413300.00 USD Million in December of 2021 and a...




tradingeconomics.com


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

DonPatrizio said:


> For $200k I'd much rather have a new 992 Turbo S than a used 997 regardless of how nice the condition.


So would I, but even the 992 Turbo S is selling with a $50k-100k markup these days. The cheapest Turbo S in the country is a used coupe with 7k miles at $259,988. Most are in the $280k-$310k range.

The craziness is certainly not limited to the 997 generation.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

masa8888 said:


> So would I, but even the 992 Turbo S is selling with a $50k-100k markup these days. The cheapest Turbo S in the country is a used coupe with 7k miles at $259,988. Most are in the $280k-$310k range.
> 
> The craziness is certainly not limited to the 997 generation.


For $260k, I would have far more fun with three:

1999 996 Aero kit C2: $40k daily driver
2016 Cayman GT4: $95k track car 
718 Boxster Spyder: $125k weekends


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

Makes me wonder how much my '96 993 has shot up in price, bought in '16 for $40k, 130k miles, definitely a "driver" and not a low mileage perfect example. So it would not be at the top pricing for 993's


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Well, if a 2008 997 turbo cabrio sold for $171k last week, how will a 2007 997 turbo coupe with 3600 miles sell in a few days: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2007-porsche-997-turbo-2/

With 4 days left, it's already at $125k. The high watermark for 997 cars on BAT, according to BAT, is $194k for an 08 GT2 with 5k miles back in August of 2020. I wonder how close this Turbo coupe will come to that price? Almost a year later, a 2011 997 turbo couple manual with 20k miles sold for $179k and is the second highest price for a 997 on BAT.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Harold said:


> Makes me wonder how much my '96 993 has shot up in price, bought in '16 for $40k, 130k miles, definitely a "driver" and not a low mileage perfect example. So it would not be at the top pricing for 993's


Idk, but this guy thinks his 993Tt is worth $350K. Lots of these on the private Facebook group “Porsche for Sale”


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Harold said:


> Makes me wonder how much my '96 993 has shot up in price, bought in '16 for $40k, 130k miles, definitely a "driver" and not a low mileage perfect example. So it would not be at the top pricing for 993's


Take a look at some results on BAT: https://bringatrailer.com/porsche/993/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1972 BMW 2002 tii 2.2L 5-Speed

That one is beautiful









1972 BMW 2002tii 2.2L 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1972 BMW 2002tii 2.2L 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,582.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1972 BMW 2002 tii 2.2L 5-Speed
> 
> That one is beautiful
> 
> ...


I want this so so so badly. But I cannot have it.


----------



## Kapoosh1 (Oct 28, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> For $260k, I would have far more fun with three:
> 
> 1999 996 Aero kit C2: $40k daily driver
> 2016 Cayman GT4: $95k track car
> 718 Boxster Spyder: $125k weekends


I think at some point it becomes a parking/storage problem, especially in HCOL areas. Getting more than a 3 car garage in a good school district is almost impossible without doing a custom build and/or spending $3.5M+. In this situation it almost makes more sense to spend $250K on one car than spreading it across 3 and having 2 of them on the driveway/street.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Living in Vancouver and having 3 cars is definitely bringing that feeling. I said I’d never sell the e36, but if someone knocked on my door with a 964 who wanted two M3s I’d definitely make the trade to only have one classic mouth to feed.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Harold said:


> Makes me wonder how much my '96 993 has shot up in price, bought in '16 for $40k, 130k miles, definitely a "driver" and not a low mileage perfect example. So it would not be at the top pricing for 993's


74k miles, $126k









Slate Grey Metallic 1996 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Slate Grey Metallic 1996 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #58,853.




bringatrailer.com





112k miles, $96.5k









Modified 1996 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 Coupe 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1996 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 Coupe 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #57,742.




bringatrailer.com





As someone who paid less than you did in '18 (and currently at 125k), this is insanity.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

westopher said:


> Living in Vancouver and having 3 cars is definitely bringing that feeling. I said I’d never sell the e36, but if someone knocked on my door with a 964 who wanted two M3s I’d definitely make the trade to only have one classic mouth to feed.


I'm pretty sure your E30 M3 will bring 964 money these days all by itself.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

A friend shot and listed this on BaT, holy crap! $91k for an E46 M3!









4,700-Mile 2005 BMW M3 Coupe 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 4,700-Mile 2005 BMW M3 Coupe 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,504.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

It’s not even blue!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Wow, crazy! I like m3s but there isn't one around that I'd pay >$90k for, including the current cars. But I've come to realize I'm not really a BMW guy. I guess if you're a BMW person, M person, or just looking for a great example to add to a collection of other cars, this one (which is local to me---but with that little mileage it's no surprise I don't remember ever seeing it). 

I mean if this car is as clean as it looks, I'm sure EAG would be charging a similar price for the same car. There can't be many e46s with nearly that little mileage. Lots of Porsche people like to keep their cars locked away, but to their credit, BMW folks tend to like to drive their cars. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I really don't get the milage over spec buys though. I guess its subjective, but silver grey, no ZCP, the terrible looking stock 18s..... You could get an interlagos/cloth/zcp with sub 50k on it for substantially less, so what kind of value does that little number on the dash really offer?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

6cylVWguy said:


> Wow, crazy! I like m3s but there isn't one around that I'd pay >$90k for, including the current cars. But I've come to realize I'm not really a BMW guy. I guess if you're a BMW person, M person, or just looking for a great example to add to a collection of other cars, this one (which is local to me---but with that little mileage it's no surprise I don't remember ever seeing it).
> 
> I mean if this car is as clean as it looks, I'm sure EAG would be charging a similar price for the same car. There can't be many e46s with nearly that little mileage. Lots of Porsche people like to keep their cars locked away, but to their credit, BMW folks tend to like to drive their cars.





westopher said:


> I really don't get the milage over spec buys though. I guess its subjective, but silver grey, no ZCP, the terrible looking stock 18s..... You could get an interlagos/cloth/zcp with sub 50k on it for substantially less, so what kind of value does that little number on the dash really offer?


If you were coming of age when these cars were new and remember them competing against the C5 Corvette in comparison tests, then the price is justifiable for the buyers. The low mileage is as close as to getting a "new" one as they will ever get.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

BaT is inducing an avalanche of craziness, so many times recently gives _HOLY SHIZ!_ response.

Serious jaw dropping prices being paid.









Original-Owner 1974 Toyota Celica GT 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 1974 Toyota Celica GT 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,536.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

I may be wrong but didn’t all 2003.5+ BMW M3 come with 19” wheels? 

Edit: Market is crazy, would never pay what M cars or Porsches are going for these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

DonPatrizio said:


> If you were coming of age when these cars were new and remember them competing against the C5 Corvette in comparison tests, then the price is justifiable for the buyers. The low mileage is as close as to getting a "new" one as they will ever get.


I never got into the "coming of age" thing myself. I absolutely adore the z32 tt, mkIV Supra, and FD Rx-7. I also really dig the 968, 964 RSA, and Mercedes 500E. Those were the cars I loved when I was in middle school/high school. No way I'd pay, say, $100k (or way more for the RSA) for a great example of any of them. I like my 997 turbo way better than any of them. I am nostalgic for those cars of my youth and think highly of them. But I don't really want to own any of them. When my money is being spent, I like newer cars. I've always been a newer is better kind of guy until about 2012-2015. 

The only exception is the F40. I loved that car since the first time I saw it when I was a young kid. I'd take one over a 959, McLaren f1, or pretty much any other high value car on the market. I about lost my mind when I went to a track day for the Ferrari of DC folks and saw/heard/watched an f40 in the pits or on track. I needed a case of cigarettes after that one. That where nostalgia starts and stops with me. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

I personally would rather own a car that has 150,000 well maintained miles on it, with records, than I would a 15,000 mile example that never got driven, especially after 15+ years of age.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

DonPatrizio said:


> If you were coming of age when these cars were new and remember them competing against the C5 Corvette in comparison tests, then the price is justifiable for the buyers. The low mileage is as close as to getting a "new" one as they will ever get.


I was 16 when the e46 m3 came out and driving an e30. I totally understand the big money for one. I just don't understand big money for that one. It's a personal thing though I guess. I couldn't care less about mileage or if something is "new." I just care if it's well kept and it's awesome.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

BAT prices are totally nuts, but whatever, people and their money is their business. The one that I really don't get is the steady stream of never driven GNX's. I guess I was too young, and into imports, to get the hype on these. 1/4 mil for a 80's GM, whatever floats yer boat.

That said... the car I'd do crazy things for is an AE86. Say I had just struck it rich on BTC and had 10,000,000 or so burning a hole in my pocket. I'd pay $250,000 for a mint, low mile, survivor AE86. Perfect spec would be coupe, not hatch, black, 1986 with the snowflake style wheels.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

KrisA said:


> BAT prices are totally nuts, but whatever, people and their money is their business. The one that I really don't get is the steady stream of never driven GNX's. I guess I was too young, and into imports, to get the hype on these. 1/4 mil for a 80's GM, whatever floats yer boat.
> 
> That said...


Supply and demand!

I do remember when they were new. It's just a fancy Buick Regal. I've driven a bone stock Buick Regal and several other GM cars of that era, and they all sucked.

But if others are willing to spend the big bucks to buy these cars, then all the power to them.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, so it's not BaT, but it's also not Craigslist. 

I have a soft spot for these even in their reduced-Saabness form. They're surprisingly hard to find too. 


1997 Saab 900 | eBay


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

There have always been a lot of low mile Grand Nationals and GNXs. The problem with that kind of thinking is you can’t drive the car now or you destroy the value. Like that grey M3. Did someone grow up loving M3s and want to experience a “new” one? Or will it sit now to preserve the value?

So you have all these museum piece GNs and nobody’s ever really enjoyed them as cars to be driven. I’m not saying take it to work in traffic, but put some miles on it and enjoy it.

might as well be a mint funko pop or a bitcoin if you can’t drive it


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

KrisA said:


> The one that I really don't get is the steady stream of never driven GNX's.


Last gen Vipers are the same way. Over the last couple of months a bunch of vipers with <1k miles have been put up on BAT and sold for >$200k. Here's an auction ending today for a last gen viper with like 200 miles: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2013-dodge-viper-srt-15/


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Supply and demand!
> 
> I do remember when they were new. It's just a fancy Buick Regal. I've driven a bone stock Buick Regal and several other GM cars of that era, and they all sucked.
> 
> But if others are willing to spend the big bucks to buy these cars, then all the power to them.


A lot of folks who cherish them today grew up in the muscle car malaise era. Back then, if you were into contemporary domestics then you liked the Turbo Regals, with the GNX being the king of the hill. The GNX was expensive when new and had the performance to rival most other performance cars on American streets. Movies like Training Day helped cement the image of the triple black G-body as a macho man’s car. But yes, there seems to be a near endless supply of low mileage Turbo Regals available. Many were purchased as collectibles when new.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

6cylVWguy said:


> Last gen Vipers are the same way. Over the last couple of months a bunch of vipers with <1k miles have been put up on BAT and sold for >$200k. Here's an auction ending today for a last gen viper with like 200 miles: https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2013-dodge-viper-srt-15/


That color combo is down right worth $150K plus.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

There were plenty of dealers doing markups on those GNX's. Friend of mine had a '86 Regal with a 305 (I think?) V8. Dash was straight out of the 70's. Never experienced a turbo Regal.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

VadGTI said:


> 74k miles, $126k
> 
> 112k miles, $96.5k
> 
> As someone who paid less than you did in '18 (and currently at 125k), this is insanity.





aar0n. said:


> A friend shot and listed this on BaT, holy crap! $91k for an E46 M3!





stiggy-pug said:


> BaT is inducing an avalanche of craziness, so many times recently gives _HOLY SHIZ!_ response.
> 
> Serious jaw dropping prices being paid.


Recent BAT prices is a strong argument that the economy can sustain a much higher marginal tax rate.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

bzcat said:


> Recent BAT prices is a strong argument that the economy can sustain a much higher marginal tax rate.


Definitely.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

bzcat said:


> Recent BAT prices is a strong argument that the economy can sustain a much higher marginal tax rate.


No politics in my thread.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

These Evo's look so good. The look of this one is perfect. Slightly lowered, no body kit, excellent wheel/tire sizing. 









No Reserve: Modified 2003 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Modified 2003 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,119.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

bnkrpt311 said:


> These Evo's look so good. The look of this one is perfect. Slightly lowered, no body kit, excellent wheel/tire sizing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's really sharp. I'd probably not keep the wing, I know it's part of the car's image but I could live without it.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Yeah that's really sharp. I'd probably not keep the wing, I know it's part of the car's image but I could live without it.


When I oogle over parts to throw at my WRX it is similar to this. I know it's probably not the Evo owners intent but I like the wannabe tarmac rally car look.


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

Sold for $35,000. An automatic, beige 1987 Volvo 240 Wagon DL with 60k miles.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

bnkrpt311 said:


> These Evo's look so good. The look of this one is perfect. Slightly lowered, no body kit, excellent wheel/tire sizing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While the look is perfect, that car certainly isn't. Between the rust, the half-assed battery install, ugly gauges, etc... yeah, no thanks.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

roman16v said:


> While the look is perfect, that car certainly isn't. Between the rust, the half-assed battery install, ugly gauges, etc... yeah, no thanks.


For the right price it would be a great car to clean up and put some miles on without worrying about devaluing a classic. If I was the seller I would've done more to make it presentable though.


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

bnkrpt311 said:


> For the right price


Remember, this is BAT.

Also, 6 freaking owners. Oof. At least it doesn't have any accidents on record.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

What a beautiful Mustang.









1970 Ford Mustang Boss 302 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1970 Ford Mustang Boss 302 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,834.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## KevPCon (Apr 10, 2006)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Yeah that's really sharp. I'd probably not keep the wing, I know it's part of the car's image but I could live without it.


I had almost an identical car, and I bought a bunch of metallic silver round vinyl stickers to cover the holes in the trunk for the wing. I would put the wing back on for track days. Best of both worlds.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

pawa_k2001 said:


> I may be wrong but didn’t all 2003.5+ BMW M3 come with 19” wheels?


Those 18s are the wheels that almost every E46 M3 came with. And the standard wheels on the e90 were also 18s (I'm very fond of them. The beefier tires look great in person)


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

6cylVWguy said:


> I never got into the "coming of age" thing myself. I absolutely adore the z32 tt, mkIV Supra, and FD Rx-7. I also really dig the 968, 964 RSA, and Mercedes 500E. Those were the cars I loved when I was in middle school/high school. No way I'd pay, say, $100k (or way more for the RSA) for a great example of any of them. I like my 997 turbo way better than any of them. I am nostalgic for those cars of my youth and think highly of them. But I don't really want to own any of them. When my money is being spent, I like newer cars. I've always been a newer is better kind of guy until about 2012-2015.
> 
> The only exception is the F40. I loved that car since the first time I saw it when I was a young kid. I'd take one over a 959, McLaren f1, or pretty much any other high value car on the market. I about lost my mind when I went to a track day for the Ferrari of DC folks and saw/heard/watched an f40 in the pits or on track. I needed a case of cigarettes after that one. That where nostalgia starts and stops with me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

No Reserve: 24k-Mile 1995 BMW M3 Coupe 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 24k-Mile 1995 BMW M3 Coupe 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,740.




bringatrailer.com












Huge money as usual for BAT, but when a car is ACTUALLY best of the best, and not just lick and stick flips, it makes sense. This car is truly perfect.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Yep, that's real pretty.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm glad it didn't knock techno off the top sale list though. Me and my buddy with a helrot always bust balls about who's is worth more, even though our cars are worthless because we enjoy them.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Holy Mother of God









7,400-Mile 2011 Cadillac CTS-V Wagon 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 7,400-Mile 2011 Cadillac CTS-V Wagon 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,931.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

westopher said:


> No Reserve: 24k-Mile 1995 BMW M3 Coupe 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 24k-Mile 1995 BMW M3 Coupe 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,740.
> ...


Driven for 1k miles and resold for $30k more. Insanity.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Seabird said:


> Holy Mother of God


Yeah, another flip on BaT, holy mother of predictable.

All BaT is anymore is flips. Takes the fun out of it, bigtime.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

It's truly ruining the whole hobby. Everyone has gotten so greedy. I remember the days when if your car was sitting in the garage waiting for a part to get it back on the road, people were quick to offer up what you needed for a 6 pack or replacing the part for them some day if they weren't using it. 
Now you've got guys going and buying out BMW of s14 intake boots and selling them for triple. It's ****ing pathetic.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

westopher said:


> It's truly ruining the whole hobby. Everyone has gotten so greedy. I remember the days when if your car was sitting in the garage waiting for a part to get it back on the road, people were quick to offer up what you needed for a 6 pack or replacing the part for them some day if they weren't using it.
> Now you've got guys going and buying out BMW of s14 intake boots and selling them for triple. It's ****ing pathetic.


I'm just surprised that people still continue to be genuinely surprised that 90% of what trades hands on BaT at this point is so far above reality that it's just eyeroll worthy. Are people really still surprised that everything on BaT goes for as high as it does?

It also just goes to show just how common so many of these "OMG this is the ONE, the ONLY ONE, the ONLY CHANCE I'LL EVER HAVE" cars are actually not that rare at all. And if they even were, so what? You'll see it on BaT again 3x over the next 5 years.

I just laugh at the results of so many of the auctions now, a fool and their money are soon parted...at some point. It's not sustainable forever. I wouldn't want to be the one holding the bag after blowing 60 grand on a piece of garbage GM Saab, or any other similar turd.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

puma1552 said:


> I'm just surprised that people still continue to be genuinely surprised that 90% of what trades hands on BaT at this point is so far above reality that it's just eyeroll worthy. Are people really still surprised that everything on BaT goes for as high as it does?
> 
> It also just goes to show just how common so many of these "OMG this is the ONE, the ONLY ONE, the ONLY CHANCE I'LL EVER HAVE" cars are actually not that rare at all. And if they even were, so what? You'll see it on BaT again 3x over the next 5 years.
> 
> I just laugh at the results of so many of the auctions now, a fool and their money are soon parted...at some point. It's not sustainable forever. I wouldn't want to be the one holding the bag after blowing 60 grand on a piece of garbage GM Saab, or any other similar turd.


I was looking at an E46 M3 as my next "fun" car, but the shipped has sailed on any in decent condition, and for got any in good condition. So I've been eyeing E46 330i 'verts but now _those _have been rising to where the M3's were only a few years ago! :banghead:


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Some cars I'm still genuinely surprised. With that e36, it very well could be the only one that nice you have a chance to buy, if thats your dream car. That e30 wagon that sold a few weeks ago though. Went for 62k, and the seller literally bought it off of CL 2 months before and it was listed at 27k, so it probably was picked up for like 23k. Replica wheels, and an m3 badge on it haha. Like I've said before, winning an auction on BAT in most cases is just losing at car shopping.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

westopher said:


> Some cars I'm still genuinely surprised. With that e36, it very well could be the only one that nice you have a chance to buy, if thats your dream car. That e30 wagon that sold a few weeks ago though. Went for 62k, and the seller literally bought it off of CL 2 months before and it was listed at 27k, so it probably was picked up for like 23k. Replica wheels, and an m3 badge on it haha. Like I've said before, winning an auction on BAT in most cases is just losing at car shopping.


That's probably the one part that surprises me - that people know what the car just sold for prior and still don't seem to care, such that they will still go ahead and far overpay by 5 figures. In reality, if you buy a car and then sell it shortly thereafter, you should be lucky to get 90% of what you paid for it, but this 200% stuff is for the birds.

If I knew a car sold for $30k a few months ago and the bidding is at $60k now, I would've quietly bowed out at like $26k.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

DonPatrizio said:


> I was looking at an E46 M3 as my next "fun" car, but the shipped has sailed on any in decent condition, and for got any in good condition. So I've been eyeing E46 330i 'verts but now _those _have been rising to where the M3's were only a few years ago! :banghead:


Yep, in the beginning, only E46M's were desirable. But it's quickly turning into the E30 market, where in a couple of years _ANY_ E46 in decent condition is going to be desirable.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

westopher said:


> Like I've said before, winning an auction on BAT in most cases is just losing at car shopping.


Right. If the first time you’re hearing about your dream car for sale is when you see it listed on BaT, you’re already behind the curve. The ideal would be having an existing relationship with the seller and receiving a personal invitation to buy private party. The opposite of ideal is an online auction that can be easily manipulated by outsiders.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

puma1552 said:


> That's probably the one part that surprises me - that people know what the car just sold for prior and still don't seem to care, such that they will still go ahead and far overpay by 5 figures.


What's reality though? Are the sale prices on BAT not real? Are the BAT prices much higher than what one sees for other auctions. I follow Porsches at the moment more than most other cars because I have one and the price explosion is fun to watch on the sidelines. I'm seeing generally similar prices between BAT and PCar Marketplace. And then you have the Porsche-centric used car places like Holt, Ryan Friedman, RAC, and others, which sell their cars pretty close to what you're seeing on BAT. Are you talking about just private sellers, where perhaps they are selling cars for less? But even then, if I'm tracking prices on BAT on cars like mine, am I really going to list the car for substantially less? On the flip side, cars with miles, mods, and some type of story are generally valued as such even on BAT. So it's not like you're see high mileage cars in middling shape selling for premium money. You even up seeing the ultralow mileage cars with nice options are the ones going for sky high numbers.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

There are definitely some instances on bat where the prices aren’t real. I know of at least 4 e30 M3s in the last 6 months where the high bidder didn’t come through with payment. That’s a big chunk of a small sample size.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Hey, I called out the crazy on BaT over a year ago because of base model 80s era Civics going for two or three times their original price. I got accused of "not being into classic cars". In 2005 it was understandable that 35-40 year old muscle and pony cars were gavelling for stupid money at BJ. Cars like that became increasingly hard to buy, new. But 1987 Honda Civics going for $30K+ on BaT was stupid to me because those cars weren't ever desirable to begin with. They were just basic transportation for frugal people.

That Caddy V wagon makes a little more sense to me because those kinds of cars are going to be increasingly hard to find again.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Man... I need to start tracking down E36s over here that weren't available in the US. Where's the brit? We need to get something going.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Seabird said:


> Hey, I called out the crazy on BaT over a year ago because of base model 80s era Civics going for two or three times their original price. I got accused of "not being into classic cars". In 2005 it was understandable that 35-40 year old muscle and pony cars were gavelling for stupid money at BJ. Cars like that became increasingly hard to buy, new. But 1987 Honda Civics going for $30K+ on BaT was stupid to me because those cars weren't ever desirable to begin with. They were just basic transportation for frugal people.
> 
> That Caddy V wagon makes a little more sense to me because those kinds of cars are going to be increasingly hard to find again.


A lot of those 2005 BJ cars have sold since for a LOT less than there peak prices. I bought a 67 Mustang fastback about a decade ago for nearly half the price it sold on BJ. I sold it in 2015 and made a slight profit...but no where near the BJ numbers. All of this is just to say that even BJ has come back down to earth a little bit. A special car still gets crazy money....but every muscle car doesn't get 6 figures anymore. 

Their last auction there was a beautiful Olds 442 that I missed out on that only went for 30k and some change. I had set my bid for 30k and wasn't watching the auction.


----------



## B_artman (Jul 28, 2001)

Cheap, every day / throw away cars are what most people grew up with - dad's old civic to a 30 year old is what dad's old chevy was to the 60 year old. People hitting their prime earning and disposable income levels in their 30/40s are what drive the prices for the most part. You dont have to look that far to see 'iconic' cars like the Mini (non-cooper), Fiat 500 (non-Abarth), Citroen 2CV and other basic entry level vehicles hitting high prices that only a few years ago were reserved for top spec, rare version or sports homologation specials. All of us who grew up in the 80s/90s are hitting that age where reliving the experience of parent's cars or your first car is a real thing. So you see the prices of the 60s muscle subsiding because that was not our reality for the most part. Of course the top end of the market grows even further - and you see that with the ITR, GTI and others.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I don’t think the prices of those 60s era muscle ever really subsided.

And I know all too well about those everyday cars from the 80s and 90s. I got my license in my mom’s 82 _Datsun_ Sentra wagon. Then she upgraded to new 89 Honda Accord DX. The only extras were AC and a passenger side mirror. No radio, no floor mats. The idea of reliving those experiences at a price premium.. LOL


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Previously Sold For $14,850 On 9/26/19

Let's see how the BAT Appreciation curve does this time...









1992 GMC Yukon SLE 4x4


Bid for the chance to own a 1992 GMC Yukon SLE 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,035.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Super clean.

Bunch of people had those in high school, back when they were $6-8,000. _sigh_


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

Sporin said:


> Previously Sold For $14,850 On 9/26/19
> 
> Let's see how the BAT Appreciation curve does this time...
> 
> ...


its at $18,000 now!


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Sporin said:


> Previously Sold For $14,850 On 9/26/19
> 
> Let's see how the BAT Appreciation curve does this time...


My guess is double, $28k. A comparable one just sold for $30k, with slightly less mileage, and that was a Canadian truck, which we know typically sell at a discount.

1993 GMC Yukon SLE 4x4

The 70s-90s American SUV market is the hottest segment of them all at the moment.


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

1991 Porsche 911 Carrera 2 Coupe 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1991 Porsche 911 Carrera 2 Coupe 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,002.




bringatrailer.com




WHAT A BEAUT!


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

Porsche-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Vanagon 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Porsche-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Vanagon 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,014.




bringatrailer.com







If only I wasnt poor...


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

2015 Porsche 911 GT3


Bid for the chance to own a 2015 Porsche 911 GT3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,057.




bringatrailer.com





Dream car 😭


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

2014 Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG GT3 Race Car


Bid for the chance to own a 2014 Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG GT3 Race Car at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #60,871.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

EDIT: wrong thread, my bad


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

1975 Volkswagen Type 2 Single Cab Transporter


Bid for the chance to own a 1975 Volkswagen Type 2 Single Cab Transporter at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,094.




bringatrailer.com





The amount of **** I want on here is unreal. I would need alot of money and a HUGE garage.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Well, I was way off. The Yukon sold for $20k. Still not a bad return for a 2 year flip though.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

8k mile 2007 GT3 just sold for $150k: 8k-Mile 2007 Porsche 997 GT3 | PCARMARKET

Still well out of my range, but I'd much rather have this than the lower mileage 997.1 turbo cab that sold for $170k the other week.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is way cool.









No Reserve: 19k-Mile 1988 Dodge Shelby CSX-T 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 19k-Mile 1988 Dodge Shelby CSX-T 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,756.




bringatrailer.com





















\


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

This is a gorgeous sub-100K miles E30 M3. Two days into the auction a former owner chimes in to provide some background and it turns out the car had a full engine rebuild less than 3K miles ago. Should be a fun one to watch.

1988 BMW E30 M3


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

What am I missing here...is this really a good deal? Sold for $8900









No Reserve: 1995 Volvo 850 T-5R Wagon


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1995 Volvo 850 T-5R Wagon at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,246.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

As cool as these are, I personally couldn't justify dropping roughly 9 grand on something with 230k miles, but that's me.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

is it ok to post some cars and bids on here?
1985 AC 3000ME - 1 of 106 Produced, 5-Speed Manual, Essex V6, U.S. Registration

















never heard of these until today, looks awesome


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

joedubbs said:


> is it ok to post some cars and bids on here?
> 1985 AC 3000ME - 1 of 106 Produced, 5-Speed Manual, Essex V6, U.S. Registration
> 
> 
> ...



I've always loved the looks of those cars.

The very same car was on BaT last month but failed to meet reserve:









1985 AC 3000ME


Bid for the chance to own a 1985 AC 3000ME at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #59,847.




bringatrailer.com





Interestingly enough,
it could have become a Chrysler Shelby product if Lee Iacocca had given the proper nod:





__





The Mid-Engine (Almost) AC Shelby - MyCarQuest.com






mycarquest.com





.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> What am I missing here...is this really a good deal? Sold for $8900


Even though this is an incredibly rare color - one I've never even seen - the cashmere yellow ones (which I LOVE) that sold recently went for close to triple in part because they didn't have 255K miles. Once you crest 200K, that's a much different car. 

I love the first comment after the sale price "I'd like to report a stolen vehicle"


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

UncleJB said:


> What am I missing here...is this really a good deal? Sold for $8900


Lol nothing on BAT has been even a remotely good deal in the last 2 years.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

joedubbs said:


> is it ok to post some cars and bids on here?
> 1985 AC 3000ME - 1 of 106 Produced, 5-Speed Manual, Essex V6, U.S. Registration
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the neon sign comes with the car.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sporin said:


> Previously Sold For $14,850 On 9/26/19
> 
> Let's see how the BAT Appreciation curve does this time...
> 
> ...


Unsurprisingly probably get flamed for this on TCL and only TCL but who in their right mind would pay $20k for a 76k mile, 30 year old GM, 2 door SUV?

Yeah it's clean, and yeah there's some novelty in its simplicity and rugged nature/capability, but it's a 30 year old GM product with build quality, materials, and driveability/livability to match. And an oil leak to deal with too, which is almost certainly a rear main seal. I had a 30 year old GM product from that era for 22 years and it was everything you hoped it wasn't.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This is way cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s a POS but it’s also glorious. Perfect Radwood ride.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

joedubbs said:


> is it ok to post some cars and bids on here?
> 1985 AC 3000ME - 1 of 106 Produced, 5-Speed Manual, Essex V6, U.S. Registration


It’s like a mashup of Ferrari 308 GT4 and Triumph TR8 and De Tomaso Longchamp. I’m sure the TCL design experts can see a few other influences. Interesting car but I’m surprised it still drives as quality was undoubtedly horrid.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> Interesting car but I’m surprised it still drives as quality was undoubtedly horrid.


Reportedly the build quality level is a few ticks above the usual UK cottage industry standards and is generally considered quite good.

This comment snippet from the BaT auction makes a valid point regarding development time and how AC worked out most the kinks and problems -

*SM_Minis* wrote:

"The pertinent points I took from the book are that the 3000ME was very well engineered, and although they paid a price by delaying its release, AC took the time to resolve problems with the car before it was sold to the public. That’s evidenced by the large time gap between the car’s presentation in 1972 and its release in 1979, and the book describes how thoroughly major components were re-engineered by AC. How many cars can you think of that were plagued by problems because they were released before they were really ready? "

MotorSport magazine has wonderful archival content, 
here's a short article from 1983:






























Two AC 3000MEs


Good hard fun When we arrived at the Thames Ditton base of AC Cars Ltd, we were surprised to find a virtually empty factory.




www.motorsportmagazine.com





The couple of turbo converted cars that I've seen online are shod with Minilites and to my eyes look so much better than the standard Wolfrace slots...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> Reportedly the build quality level is a few ticks above the usual UK cottage industry standards and is generally considered quite good.


Thanks for sharing. The long development period no doubt helped bring quality levels up from typical British cottage industry tragedy to near Vauxhall standards. The yellow rally example looks fantastic!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

puma1552 said:


> Unsurprisingly probably get flamed for this on TCL and only TCL but who in their right mind would pay $20k for a 76k mile, 30 year old GM, 2 door SUV?
> 
> Yeah it's clean, and yeah there's some novelty in its simplicity and rugged nature/capability, but it's a 30 year old GM product with build quality, materials, and driveability/livability to match. And an oil leak to deal with too, which is almost certainly a rear main seal. I had a 30 year old GM product from that era for 22 years and it was everything you hoped it wasn't.


I don't really care that someone spent $20k on that but my question is, what do they do with it? It's so nice that it's almost a shame to rack up the miles. However, it's just a clean old GM 4x4 truck so it's not like you'd take it out for a Sunday morning drive or to a Cars & Coffee. It's cool and $20k compared to the cost of new stuff or even other 90's trucks ain't that bad but now what?


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I don't really care that someone spent $20k on that but my question is, what do they do with it? It's so nice that it's almost a shame to rack up the miles. However, it's just a clean old GM 4x4 truck so it's not like you'd take it out for a Sunday morning drive or to a Cars & Coffee. It's cool and $20k compared to the cost of new stuff or even other 90's trucks ain't that bad but now what?


Exactly. And if you did choose to rack up miles, from a reliability/comfort/safety/whatever standpoint, is this really the vehicle you'd want to do it on? Sure these are generally simple to work on, and therefore somewhat reliable, but rubber seals etc. still are 30 years old and will nickel and dime you regardless.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> Exactly. And if you did choose to rack up miles, from a reliability/comfort/safety/whatever standpoint, is this really the vehicle you'd want to do it on? Sure these are generally simple to work on, and therefore somewhat reliable, but rubber seals etc. still are 30 years old and will nickel and dime you regardless.


This is exactly my thought on all this crazy market that’s going on, especially on BAT. I just don’t get WHO these people are that are paying these absurd prices for cars nowadays and WHY they would do it; both new and old cars. I presume all these super low mile/perfect condition older cars that are being auctioned aren’t probably going to be driven much, especially the “better” older cars like M cars, and P cars. But like, why are people paying this much to buy these perfect condition cars to not drive them, and also paying so much for a car that realistically isn’t worth the price, like old M cars and P cars? None of it makes any sense to me, and it just seems downright nonsensical. Is there really THIS many “collectors” out there that are collecting these pristine vehicles, especially the regular cars like the Tahoe? I find that hard to believe, and if they’re not collecting them, what are they doing with them? Actually driving them? There comes a point, which I think we are at, that these cars are really not worth their price. I know “supply and demand,” but c’mon should these old, slower, not great performing (compared to newer cars) vehicles be worth this much??? Not a chance


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

NickW3 said:


> This is exactly my thought on all this crazy market that’s going on, especially on BAT. I just don’t get WHO these people are that are paying these absurd prices for cars nowadays and WHY they would do it; both new and old cars. I presume all these super low mile/perfect condition older cars that are being auctioned aren’t probably going to be driven much, especially the “better” older cars like M cars, and P cars. But like, why are people paying this much to buy these perfect condition cars to not drive them, and also paying so much for a car that realistically isn’t worth the price, like old M cars and P cars? None of it makes any sense to me, and it just seems downright nonsensical. Is there really THIS many “collectors” out there that are collecting these pristine vehicles, especially the regular cars like the Tahoe? I find that hard to believe, and if they’re not collecting them, what are they doing with them? Actually driving them? There comes a point, which I think we are at, that these cars are really not worth their price. I know “supply and demand,” but c’mon should these old, slower, not great performing (compared to newer cars) vehicles be worth this much??? Not a chance


Let me adjust my tinfoil hat for a second...

I think there's a lot of shadow/shady bidding on BaT to intentionally inflate values by driving FOMO in order to flip. Seems like everything on BaT now is a quick flip and it seems it's a recipe that rarely or never fails, which is bizarre. Like I said a page or two ago, if I see a car I like, and I know it just sold on BaT a year or two ago for price $XX, there's no way I'm going to be willing to pay $XX + $YY just a year or two later. Knowing what the car sold for prior should be a detriment to the value obtained in a current sale, but it doesn't seem to work that way. Cars still sell regularly for far more than they last sold, and I'm not talking about some uber rare care where someone missed out on "the one" and now has a second chance. It's even the normal pedestrian junk like this Tahoe that cycle through multiple times, for higher prices each time.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> Let me adjust my tinfoil hat for a second...
> 
> I think there's a lot of shadow/shady bidding on BaT to intentionally inflate values by driving FOMO in order to flip. Seems like everything on BaT now is a quick flip and it seems it's a recipe that rarely or never fails, which is bizarre. Like I said a page or two ago, if I see a car I like, and I know it just sold on BaT a year or two ago for price $XX, there's no way I'm going to be willing to pay $XX + $YY just a year or two later. Knowing what the car sold for prior should be a detriment to the value obtained in a current sale, but it doesn't seem to work that way. Cars still sell regularly for far more than they last sold, and I'm not talking about some uber rare care where someone missed out on "the one" and now has a second chance. It's even the normal pedestrian junk like this Tahoe that cycle through multiple times, for higher prices each time.


BAT definitely has some weird stuff going and I won’t be partaking besides observing. It’s the same way with new cars as well, people paying over sticker on damn near every car out there. C8 vettes going for 80-100k over sticker, Broncos going for double their price, even Kia Tellurides going for 10-15k over msrp. It feels like the twilight zone, because WHO are these insane people doing this? Who pays over sticker price for a regular car?? There’s obviously many out there willing and able to do it, but luckily, I haven’t met one. Because paying over msrp for a car is moronic, especially when you can order one and just wait a few months


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Everything's in a bubble, including cars, real estate, stocks, crypto, most commodities, etc. It's really no surprise that pristine versions of desirable used cars are currently selling for obscene prices, in a market where new Rav4's are selling for $10k+ over sticker. When the whole thing pops, and it will eventually, you'll see all assets fall. It's why I think I'll list both of my weekend cars soon, to take advantage while I can. Then just sit on the sidelines for a while.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

It’ll be a while before that bubble pops I think. I’m just hoping that it’ll calm down some within a few months, because I think these inflated prices on cars is even higher than what the bubble is causing. I’m hoping they’ll settle in a few months and then in the foreseeable future the whole bubble will pop and then the cars will finally come back to reality


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't know this bubble will ever fully pop for some of these cars. Just think, when values of old school American muscle had its rise and fall you could still buy a new mustang or Camaro with a big V8 and a manual gearbox that provided a similar experience but with the benefit of modern refinement. Some of these older, analog cars with inflated values right now are things for which there isn't a modern replacement or won't be for much longer with the way the industry is evolving. 

Sent from my SM-A326W using Tapatalk


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

I get the nostalgia and your point exactly, but do you think this applies to ALL cars like this, like we’re currently seeing? There are hundreds of cars that have this craziness in the market going on, but it can’t possibly apply to them all right? Just the best cars ever (whatever that list is) right? I really hope so, because I’ll never own anything “cool” then lol


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Has this already been posted? If so, sorry. I think it's super rad.









1978 Saab 99 EMS Rally Tribute


Bid for the chance to own a 1978 Saab 99 EMS Rally Tribute at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,535.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Holy Amazeballs!!!!!!

2014 Mercedes Brabus G63 6x6


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1986 Chevrolet Blazer Diesel 4X4 17k Miles.









1986 Chevrolet Blazer D10 No Reserve! 17k Original Miles 6.2 Diesel 4x4 | eBay


1986 Chevrolet D10 Military Blazer. All were fitted with 6.2 diesel V-8's and TH400 automatic transmissions, making them the only Blazers rated as 3/4 tons. -6.2 Diesel. -17k Original Miles. -Plus much much more!



www.ebay.com


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Diamond Dave said:


> Holy Amazeballs!!!!!!
> 
> 2014 Mercedes Brabus G63 6x6


What kind of rich person tax fraud ****ery are we looking at here?













LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1986 Chevrolet Blazer Diesel 4X4 17k Miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those hubcaps, oof.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

NickW3 said:


> I get the nostalgia and your point exactly, but do you think this applies to ALL cars like this, like we’re currently seeing? There are hundreds of cars that have this craziness in the market going on, but it can’t possibly apply to them all right? Just the best cars ever (whatever that list is) right? I really hope so, because I’ll never own anything “cool” then lol


Used cars I'm general and ridiculously expensive right now and there are definitely cars selling for way more than I think they're worth. I think some more normal cars will come back down, eventually, depending on the duration of this chip shortage. However, I think there are more cars now that will hold value because of nostalga factor due to all the changes happening in the industry. There's significantly more cars now that are the last of their kind in some way than we've ever seen before and IMO as long as there's people that still want that experience those cars will be held onto or trade hands at higher values. 

Sent from my SM-A326W using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> Those hubcaps, oof.


Who doesn't like a nice set of Walmart hubcaps?


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

My BIL was watching this one. He threw in a bid that didn't last a minute. It went for 50% more than he was realistically willing to spend. 


















No Reserve: 1991 Honda Prelude Si 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1991 Honda Prelude Si 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,471.




bringatrailer.com





It lived its life local to us and he actually found it not far from his house and was able to see it in person. Based on its story, we're talking about a plan to cruise the parking lots of local retirement communities looking for gems like this. 

This is another local car:









No Reserve: 56k-Mile 1987 Honda Civic DX Hatchback


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 56k-Mile 1987 Honda Civic DX Hatchback at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,659.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Who doesn't like a nice set of Walmart hubcaps?


Or tires.



2 doors said:


> This is another local car:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with that vacuum leak!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

2011 GT3 RS 4.0, at $600k with several hours left:








2,300-Mile 2011 Porsche 911 GT3 RS 4.0


Bid for the chance to own a 2,300-Mile 2011 Porsche 911 GT3 RS 4.0 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,139.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

6cylVWguy said:


> 2011 GT3 RS 4.0, at $600k with several hours left:


If you're going to get a GT3, the 997 4.0 is the one to go for, but damn...


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

DonPatrizio said:


> If you're going to get a GT3, the 997 4.0 is the one to go for, but damn...


steeeeeep


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

This is only slightly ridiculous









LS-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup


Bid for the chance to own a LS-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,025.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

Matt said:


> This is only slightly ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i must say, i am a fan of this!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Matt said:


> This is only slightly ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Bad Rabbit Habit is this your friend's Caddy that was sold on CarsAndBids?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Meep! Meep!









1970 Plymouth Superbird


Bid for the chance to own a 1970 Plymouth Superbird at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,672.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Never seen this joint before...









1967 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT


Marqued




marqued.com





...what else is all out there now on the fun to watch auction front?

Sometimes I like looking at Hemmings as an occasional oddball pops up outside of their usual wheelhouse.

https://www.hemmings.com/auction/1993-lancia-hf-473751

Of course BaT is the true king.

C&B seems to be rolling along okay.

RadforSale can't seem to gain traction.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

stiggy-pug said:


> Never seen this joint before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even a single bid yet on the integrale! I wish I could bid on it, that’s a dream car for sure


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

thegave said:


> @Bad Rabbit Habit is this your friend's Caddy that was sold on CarsAndBids?


I was thinking C&B, as well, but it was RadForSale.









RAD For Sale


Rad For Sale is the only online auction platform focused on the automotive lifestyle and culture of the 80's and 90s'.




www.radforsale.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II


Bid for the chance to own a 1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,082.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

6cylVWguy said:


> 2011 GT3 RS 4.0, at $600k with several hours left:


Sold for $675k. That must be at or close to the record for a 997 generation car. And yet, I am a little disappointed it didn't go for more.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

That seller from Holland specializes in these Evo II's. A new one seems to pop up for sale every few months.

No Reserve: 1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II

1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II

No Reserve: 1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II

1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

stiggy-pug said:


> Never seen this joint before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me either, looks like it's owned by...Porsche?

_Marqued, a venture of *Porsche Digital, Inc.*, focuses on classic and modern-classic vehicles. We provide an exciting and transparent auction platform, plus unique content from owners and experts. This is a community for enthusiasts of all types to buy and sell, gain knowledge, and share their passion._


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

thegave said:


> @Bad Rabbit Habit is this your friend's Caddy that was sold on CarsAndBids?


*Sold for: * $15000 > RAD For Sale


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

bnkrpt311 said:


> 1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,082.
> ...


Another 300k probably. These cars got insane quickly over the past few years


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a really nice BMW. I love it.









Euro 1972 BMW 3.0CS 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Euro 1972 BMW 3.0CS 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,808.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That is somewhat of a dream car for me, in that color.









1988 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a 1988 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,565.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Karmann Ghia









1963 Volkswagen Karmann Ghia Type 34


Bid for the chance to own a 1963 Volkswagen Karmann Ghia Type 34 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,833.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Karmann Ghia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just any Karmann Ghia. That's a type 34 Karmann Ghia. If I recall, they were never actually sold in the US.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Stromaluski said:


> Not just any Karmann Ghia. That's a type 34 Karmann Ghia. If I recall, they were never actually sold in the US.


I did not know that.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Hyman Ltd. has a good little write up,
excerpt:

"Known commonly as the “Type 34,” the new Karmann-Ghia 1500 was a completely different car from the Type 14 Karmann-Ghia, and it featured crisp and sophisticated styling penned by Sergio Sartorelli for Ghia. Thanks to that lovely but labor-intensive body, the Type 34 debuted the most expensive VW of its day, costing the equivalent of two well-equipped Beetles. Despite its offering many luxury features, the price was difficult for customers to overcome, and it sold in relatively small numbers between 1961 and 1969. Because of VW’s reputation for value in the US, the Type 34 was never officially imported, which further reduced the overall sales. It is estimated that just a couple hundred examples have come stateside in the hands of enthusiasts through the years, and they are among the most sought-after and distinctive air-cooled VWs."









1963 Volkswagen Type 34 Karmann Ghia Coupe







hymanltd.com


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Stromaluski said:


> If I recall, they were never actually sold in the US.


Neither were Notchbacks, but you see them fairly regularly.

I'm surprised the Type 3 Ghias that have been on BAT recently haven't gone for boatloads of $. I expected their rarity to make them expensiuve


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

LS Swap VW Pickup









LS-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup


Bid for the chance to own a LS-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,025.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

Just a random thought on BaT (all recent sales actually) and Covid valuations...

There are 4-5 cars (Cobras, 911s, Caymans, 944T, '69 Mach 1) I track on BaT for S&G. Been doing it for years. There's 2 cars I know personally that sold just before covid hit (a local mint 911 and a FF Cobra that was built by a neighbor/friend) and those 2 cars sold for $42k and $39K. If you were to search for (nearly) the exact same cars FS on BaT over the last 3 months, add $20-35K each to those 2 previous sales from Dec '19 and March '20.

IMO, if a recession hits, it will tick off a lot of new BaT owners that might have thought of flipping or reselling in the near future. And I guess my risk tolerance is different from a lot of people or some folks have way too much throw away cash but no way could I ever spend $60k for a car that I saw sell for high 30s a year prior. YMMV


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Modified 1981 DeLorean DMC-12 "Time Machine"


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1981 DeLorean DMC-12 “Time Machine” at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,815.




bringatrailer.com














Personally, I would rather have the TT Stinger swapped Delorean, but this is sweet too.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> LS Swap VW Pickup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was posted earlier too. But yes, it is the one my buddy built and I wired. The current owner decided 360 whp wasn’t enough and put an ls3 in.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1983 Audi Ur-Quattro

Man I love this car. Perfect color too.









1983 Audi Quattro


Bid for the chance to own a 1983 Audi Quattro at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,922.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

No Reserve: Original-Owner 1989 Chevrolet Corvette Convertible


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Original-Owner 1989 Chevrolet Corvette Convertible at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,967.




bringatrailer.com





The comments on this one are a great example of how BaT has strayed so far from its original mission. 

Now, nothing short of a pristine car, ready to drive for 75 miles then flip again on BaT is good enough for most buyers who are only there to nitpick and gatekeep.

If that Corvette were not on the other side of the country, I would be bidding on it. Looks like a really good example for someone like me who would be happy to take the discount than have a nice driver to enjoy while I pick away at upgrading details and cosmetics.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Sporin said:


> No Reserve: Original-Owner 1989 Chevrolet Corvette Convertible
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Original-Owner 1989 Chevrolet Corvette Convertible at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,967.
> ...


It seems that they think BAT is like Hagerty/Barret Jackson/Sotheby’s, which it isn’t supposed to be. I’m with ya there on picking that car up. Looks like a nice driver and a rare color for sure


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Sporin said:


> No Reserve: Original-Owner 1989 Chevrolet Corvette Convertible
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Original-Owner 1989 Chevrolet Corvette Convertible at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,967.
> ...


Cars like this seem like ideal candidates for C&B instead of BaT. I don't really look at BaT anymore because of how out of touch it is. I feel like there are hundreds of keyboard warriors who _wish _they could afford BaT cars, so they take their anger and frustration out on any listing that presents a driver-level vehicle. Then there's the 5% of BaT that can afford the cars and are usually less ****ty and pedantic about the whole thing.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

x(why)z said:


> Cars like this seem like ideal candidates for C&B instead of BaT.


agreed


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

This is how you know BAT insanity has reached an all time high.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

^ The words invest and shares imply securities. If there's no profit do you lose your money? That's wagering. Magic 8 ball says "federal indictment likely"


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

From the seller on that same 993:

_We appreciate the interest in our model. Just to be clear it is not crowd funding. The car is already owned and it is for sale here.
Our FLIP platform offers shares of the car for investment before the car is sold for others to financially participate in the fun and excitement of selling a collector car through BaT.
The model is unique and innovating the market to create a platform that car enthusiast of all financial abilities can participate in the collector car market with the basic ever-present car collector question do you FLIP it or do you HOLD it.

It has always been interesting to us that the collector car industry is a very elite industry only available for the wealthy that can afford a valuable collectable car (subjective to individuals financial abilities) so we wanted to bring into fruition the idea that all car enthusiasts can financially participate and not just be walking around car shows dreaming or just commenting in car posts, but have a platform were more than one can participate in the sale of collector cars. With our BlueChipCar platform anybody can participate from a small share of a FLIP to actual fractional car ownership in our HOLD model.

FLIP funding on this car happened to overlap one day from the time the BaT auction went live. Let’s make clear that our model has no bearing on the sale of this car.
We understand that this may not be for everybody but is most certainly legitimate our platform is SEC registered and developed as well as backed up by a number of collector car industry professionals with decades of experience simply trying a new concept in these times of alternative investments available._


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

So turn cars into non held stocks? Sounds more like they cannot get funding to do flipping themselves so why not crowd source investment capital. Sorry if I am going to invest money in cars it will be to have them in my own garage.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

CostcoPizza said:


> From the seller on that same 993:
> 
> _We appreciate the interest in our model. Just to be clear it is not crowd funding. The car is already owned and it is for sale here.
> Our FLIP platform offers shares of the car for investment before the car is sold for others to financially participate in the fun and excitement of selling a collector car through BaT.
> ...


This is both an interesting concept and stupid at the same time.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm a st00pid, so I guess I don't get it.

So, if a car is worth $20,000, and you have 10 people each "buy" a $2,000 share of the car, then the car sells later for $30,000, each person gets a check back for $3,000?

Who actually physically possesses the car and gets to drive it? Who actually holds the money of the bought shares? What happens in an accident? Who decides when to sell the car and at what price?

I don't even know how it works and it still seems dumb AF.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> I'm a st00pid, so I guess I don't get it.
> 
> So, if a car is worth $20,000, and you have 10 people each "buy" a $2,000 share of the car, then the car sells later for $30,000, each person gets a check back for $3,000?
> 
> ...


With rewards come risks. In this case there could be quite a lot of risk.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1976 GMC K1500 Sierra Classic 4x4 4 speed









1976 GMC K1500 Sierra Classic 4x4 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1976 GMC K1500 Sierra Classic 4×4 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,015.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Elite_Deforce said:


> This is both an interesting concept and stupid at the same time.


I agree completely. And if this has taught us anything, humans will ruin it in no time and we'll remember it squarely in the stupid column.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That is somewhat of a dream car for me, in that color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always funny when you see a car for sale and you know exactly where it is. The upper pic was taken at Landmark Vineyards and the winding road pic/videos were taken on Adobe Canyon Road which is just up the road past Landmark, all in the town of Kenwood.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

1995 BWW M5 Touring 6 Speed Manual 










No Reserve: 1995 BMW M5 Touring 

Pictures are a let down. I think it could be presented a lot better.


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

THIS THING IS CRAZY! I didnt know this even existed.. talk about f you money









8k-Mile 2014 Mercedes-Benz G63 AMG 6x6 Brabus B63S-700


Bid for the chance to own a 8k-Mile 2014 Mercedes-Benz G63 AMG 6×6 Brabus B63S-700 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #61,868.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

UncleJB said:


> 1995 BWW M5 Touring 6 Speed Manual
> 
> View attachment 142443
> 
> ...


Dream car in that spec


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

euromk3g.tm said:


> THIS THING IS CRAZY! I didnt know this even existed.. talk about f you money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

UncleJB said:


>


yea ive found myself in a youtube black hole at work currently lol these trucks are super wicked! i can only dream and imagine what it would be like to drive one.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

euromk3g.tm said:


> i can only dream and imagine what it would be like to drive one.


****ing horrible. Gwagons as a whole drive like **** (at least previous gen) add length, weight and a whole axle, it can only make it worse.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> 1995 BWW M5 Touring 6 Speed Manual
> 
> View attachment 142443
> 
> ...


This car definitely deserves better photos. 

Also, it's magnificent.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Zillon said:


> This car definitely deserves better photos.


BaT takes some of the blame for letting the cat of the bag on the E34 M5's. They used to be a somewhat attainable fun car going for anywhere between $10k-20k in private sales. Now on BaT decent examples are going for $25k+. It's nutty.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

DonPatrizio said:


> BaT takes some of the blame for letting the cat of the bag on the E34 M5's. They used to be a somewhat attainable fun car going for anywhere between $10k-20k in private sales. Now on BaT decent examples are going for $25k+. It's nutty.


I meant more that the color/car deserves better photos, period. They're not particularly great shots.

I'd love to crack into the auction format photo market.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

The worst fake patina paint job ever. Comments agree... 😂









6.2L-Powered 1972 Chevrolet C10 Pickup


Bid for the chance to own a 6.2L-Powered 1972 Chevrolet C10 Pickup at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,190.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Zillon said:


> I meant more that the color/car deserves better photos, period. They're not particularly great shots.
> 
> I'd love to crack into the auction format photo market.


talk to @hushypushy


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1982 Volkswagen Scirocco 4,700 km









4,700-Kilometer 1982 Volkswagen Scirocco GTI 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 4,700-Kilometer 1982 Volkswagen Scirocco GTI 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,574.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

thegave said:


> talk to @hushypushy


The bigger challenge for me is just giving a damn about picking up a camera again.

I got burned out several years ago and haven't looked at a camera the same since. It sucks.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

Zillon said:


> The bigger challenge for me is just giving a damn about picking up a camera again.
> 
> I got burned out several years ago and haven't looked at a camera the same since. It sucks.


Tell me about it. I have a 5D a 40D an assortment of lenses and some really expensive boom mounts and tripods. Haven't touched them since around 2006. Stopped doing work for magazines and walked away.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Zillon said:


> I'd love to crack into the auction format photo market.





Zillon said:


> The bigger challenge for me is just giving a damn about picking up a camera again.
> 
> I got burned out several years ago and haven't looked at a camera the same since. It sucks.


I'm having a hard time reconciling these statements 🤔

In my experience, the hardest part about auction photos is getting people to pay you enough for them. Auction platforms are popping up left and right, so the customers are out there. But as I've shared in this thread, I've been turned down so many times from people who don't want to spend $350-$500 on a shoot. Oh well.



whalemingo said:


> Tell me about it. I have a 5D a 40D an assortment of lenses and some really expensive boom mounts and tripods. Haven't touched them since around 2006. Stopped doing work for magazines and walked away.


Work definitely makes it less fun. For me the repetition is what kills it. I've shot hundreds if not thousands of cars for sale and I'm just bored of it. Now I'm at the point where I'll do it for my friends and that's about it. One of my friends shoots for Bonhams and he asked if I wanted to take any of the extra work he couldn't handle, and I was like...nah 

The creative stuff is still fun though. I still love shooting events or doing "glamour shots"; you know, the type of stuff that tickles the creative noodle and gets other people excited


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

hushypushy said:


> I'm having a hard time reconciling these statements 🤔


There's a part of me somewhere, deep down inside, that still wants to do things with a camera... especially when I see so many automotive auction listings with terrible and uninspired potato photos.

Presentation, presentation, presentation. If you're going to attempt to get top dollar for your widget, FFS, clean it up right and get it shot properly. 




hushypushy said:


> In my experience, the hardest part about auction photos is getting people to pay you enough for them. Auction platforms are popping up left and right, so the customers are out there. But as I've shared in this thread, I've been turned down so many times from people who don't want to spend $350-$500 on a shoot. Oh well.
> 
> Work definitely makes it less fun. For me the repetition is what kills it. I've shot hundreds if not thousands of cars for sale and I'm just bored of it. Now I'm at the point where I'll do it for my friends and that's about it. One of my friends shoots for Bonhams and he asked if I wanted to take any of the extra work he couldn't handle, and I was like...nah
> 
> The creative stuff is still fun though. I still love shooting events or doing "glamour shots"; you know, the type of stuff that tickles the creative noodle and gets other people excited


The hardest part of any creative work is getting anyone to pay you what your time is worth. It's sad. And it's a large part of the reason why my flame fizzled out.

I miss doing creative things.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

chucchinchilla said:


> Always funny when you see a car for sale and you know exactly where it is. The upper pic was taken at Landmark Vineyards and the winding road pic/videos were taken on Adobe Canyon Road which is just up the road past Landmark, all in the town of Kenwood.


I love that spot. We used to stay at a house right there and go hiking in Sugarloaf. Landmark is good, but I like the tiny LaRochelle winery next door even more. And TIPs roadside. But that BMW is the star of the show!! Love it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

20k mile 2008 VW R32 went for $44k yesterday...


















One-Owner 20k-Mile 2008 Volkswagen Golf R32


Bid for the chance to own a One-Owner 20k-Mile 2008 Volkswagen Golf R32 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,207.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

This Mercedes Go Kart is pretty neat. Manual to boot!


















No Reserve: 560SL Mini Go-Kart


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 560SL Mini Go-Kart at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,599.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1976 Porsche 914

Pictures are great.









1976 Porsche 914 2.0L


Bid for the chance to own a 1976 Porsche 914 2.0L at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,262.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1976 Porsche 914
> 
> Pictures are great.
> 
> ...


Is that background photoshop? If not, how is that done?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Is that background photoshop? If not, how is that done?


It's a long exposure of someone moving a PixelStick behind the car.

pixelstick: Print Photos In Midair Using This Magical Light Painting Tool


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Is that background photoshop? If not, how is that done?











 454-Powered 1970 Chevrolet CST/10 Pickup


Bid for the chance to own a 454-Powered 1970 Chevrolet CST/10 Pickup at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,382.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Proof that BAT is now *the *place for the top end of the modern market?

Porsche Carrera GT



















As I said in the comments there... the next generation of electric super-duper-hyper cars with 3000+ hp and spleen busting accerlation will never be 1/10th as desireable as this car. Simply spectacular.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

KrisA said:


> Proof that BAT is now *the *place for the top end of the modern market?
> 
> Porsche Carrera GT
> 
> ...


Man do I wish these cars never became insane in price, but it was inevitable. They were never cheap of course, but at least they were a little more in the realm of maybe, just maybe, being able to afford one, one day. But now, these prices are completely beyond ever being able to be reached by a “normal” person


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

NickW3 said:


> Man do I wish these cars never became insane in price, but it was inevitable. They were never cheap of course, *but at least they were a little more in the realm of maybe, just maybe, being able to afford one, one day.* But now, these prices are completely beyond ever being able to be reached by a “normal” person


To each their own when it comes to the definition of what constitutes a "normal" person but I know I at least definitely never looked at a $450k MSRP car in 15 years ago dollars and considered it to be anywhere remotely in the realm of maybe...


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I love that spot. We used to stay at a house right there and go hiking in Sugarloaf. Landmark is good, but I like the tiny LaRochelle winery next door even more. And TIPs roadside. But that BMW is the star of the show!! Love it.


Whoa cool didn't realize you knew that particular area so well! Our house is just down 12 from Landmark which as you know is where I kept the Porsche for so many years. Here's a pic of the car with that same mountain peak in the background.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> To each their own when it comes to the definition of what constitutes a "normal" person but I know I at least definitely never looked at a $450k MSRP car in 15 years ago dollars and considered it to be anywhere remotely in the realm of maybe...


I’m no where near that situation either lol. But 450k is more reasonable than 1.5-2m for sure


----------



## VWJeepPorsche (Mar 15, 2019)

UncleJB said:


> 20k mile 2008 VW R32 went for $44k yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 143046
> 
> ...


That is incredible. Has one ever sold that high before?


----------



## VWJeepPorsche (Mar 15, 2019)

Watching this one:









Modified 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,496.




bringatrailer.com





How much do you think it’ll go for?


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

VWJeepPorsche said:


> Watching this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20k probably. Always wanted one, especially when they were only 5-7k


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I can't visit the webpage, but I'll guess $20k


----------



## VWJeepPorsche (Mar 15, 2019)

Figures - I should’ve bought one sooner. Those seats look so good in that color


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

mikegilbert said:


> It's a long exposure of someone moving a PixelStick behind the car.
> 
> pixelstick: Print Photos In Midair Using This Magical Light Painting Tool


Their photographer, Josh Bryan, has a keen eye for color. They're lucky to have him.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 454-Powered 1970 Chevrolet CST/10 Pickup
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 454-Powered 1970 Chevrolet CST/10 Pickup at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,382.
> ...


The interior on this one is fantastic.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

One-Owner 2005 Ford GT


Bid for the chance to own a One-Owner 2005 Ford GT at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,424.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

2011 Porsche 911 GT3 RS 4.0


Bid for the chance to own a 2011 Porsche 911 GT3 RS 4.0 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,247.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

Can I get a "SHEEEEEEEESH" in the chat for this

















1994 Porsche 911 Turbo 3.6


Bid for the chance to own a 1994 Porsche 911 Turbo 3.6 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,299.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

euromk3g.tm said:


> Can I get a "SHEEEEEEEESH" in the chat for this
> 
> View attachment 143870
> 
> ...


I'm gonna say it - air cooled 911s are ugly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> I'm gonna say it - air cooled 911s are ugly.


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> I'm gonna say it - air cooled 911s are ugly.


sad reacts only


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

puma1552 said:


> I'm gonna say it - air cooled 911s are ugly.


Well... You did buy an Arteon on purpose, so...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That is somewhat of a dream car for me, in that color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for $108,000

Here's another one. Modified 1989 BMW M3









21-Years-Owned Modified 1989 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a 21-Years-Owned Modified 1989 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,465.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> 20k mile 2008 VW R32 went for $44k yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 143046
> 
> ...


Good gravy, those things weigh close to 3,600lbs. and are not particularly revered. Once again, rare doesn't always equal valuable.....


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

DerSpiegel said:


> Good gravy, those things weigh close to 3,600lbs. and are not particularly revered. Once again, rare doesn't always equal valuable.....


i could see paying that for a mk4 R with those miles, but deff not a mk5 dsg


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

mikegilbert said:


>


This is a great share! The pictures he has been taking for 911r's auctions have been mega.


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

Diamond Dave said:


> This is a great share! The pictures he has been taking for 911r's auctions have been mega.


that camera is crazy, so is the price of it! imagine what you would have to charge for shoots to recoup the initial investment!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

euromk3g.tm said:


> i could see paying that for a mk4 R with those miles, but deff not a mk5 dsg


Strong finish but seems pretty consistent with this mkIV comp-

20k-Mile 2004 Volkswagen R32


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

tbvvw said:


> And I guess my risk tolerance is different from a lot of people or some folks have way too much throw away cash but no way could I ever spend $60k for a car that I saw sell for high 30s a year prior. YMMV


You’ll probably be sitting on the sidelines then hoping that values decline, which they may or might not. Meanwhile, those buyers are enjoying their new toys. 

What good is money if you don’t spent it? Money only matters if you don’t have enough. Life is too short to worry about getting a good deal. Sometimes it is more important to get the thing you want. Live in the now. Yesterday is history and tomorrow is promised to no one.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

NickW3 said:


> Man do I wish these cars never became insane in price, but it was inevitable. They were never cheap of course, but at least they were a little more in the realm of maybe, just maybe, being able to afford one, one day. But now, these prices are completely beyond ever being able to be reached by a “normal” person


They were always going to be loony tunes like the Porsche 550, 718, 904, 959, etc. And as soon as Roger Rodas killed Paul Walker in that horrific crash, it was game over. They now had the aura and mystique of James Dean’s Porsche 550. Couple that with the end of the naturally aspirated era, the end of the large cylinder count era, the end of the manual transmission era, etc. and like you said, it was inevitable.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

euromk3g.tm said:


> View attachment 143871


That's Zeb's Corrado!!! I knew it was going to resurface like this. I should've bought it back in 2018.


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

Iroczgirl said:


> That's Zeb's Corrado!!! I knew it was going to resurface like this. I should've bought it back in 2018.


you should've man, its a gorgeous Rado! and im sure he will get good money for it on BAT


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

2020 McLaren Senna GTR


Bid for the chance to own a 2020 McLaren Senna GTR at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,493.




bringatrailer.com





if you got a couple million $$$ to play with


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

euromk3g.tm said:


> View attachment 144121
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically trying to unload inventory nobody wanted.


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> So basically trying to unload inventory nobody wanted.


essentially. sweet piece of machinery though, watching it take a lap at Sonoma was cool.


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

mikegilbert said:


>


I didn't even realize he had a YT channel. Awesome.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

euromk3g.tm said:


> you should've man, its a gorgeous Rado! and im sure he will get good money for it on BAT


She isn't a man bro.


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

UncleJB said:


> She isn't a man bro.


pardon me for assuming! that's awesome


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Modified 1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 5-Speed










Can't tell if this is decent or clapped out...


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Very low mileage Tesla roadster. Very interested in seeing where this ends up. 









No Reserve: 1,300-Mile 2011 Tesla Roadster 2.5 Sport


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1,300-Mile 2011 Tesla Roadster 2.5 Sport at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,695.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

roman16v said:


> Modified 1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 5-Speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little bit sus that it was repainted by the dealer. Tough to tell if it is a quality job, or what the impetus for the repaint was. 

Would also look better with a stock rear bumper IMO.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

roman16v said:


> Modified 1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 5-Speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throw some Audi door handles on this and it would be straight out of 1999.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

HI SPEED said:


> Little bit sus that it was repainted by the dealer. Tough to tell if it is a quality job, or what the impetus for the repaint was.
> 
> Would also look better with a stock rear bumper IMO.


They seemed to clear that question up in the comments. Posted pictures of the almost bare shell. Looks like a decent job all around based on the pictures. 

Definitely needs a stock rear bumper


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

No Reserve '88 Jetta VR Swap Two Door 


















No Reserve: VR6-Powered 1988 Volkswagen Jetta Coupe 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: VR6-Powered 1988 Volkswagen Jetta Coupe 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,095.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

roman16v said:


> Modified 1993 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 5-Speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are the front turn signals now? The front bumper looks wrong without the turn signals/fog lights, IMO. It's too big to not have something to break it up.

Also, they "deleted" the sunroof... but left the sunroof in place? WTF?!?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

6cylVWguy said:


> Very low mileage Tesla roadster. Very interested in seeing where this ends up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, $190k! I wonder what a similar mileage Elise would go for? I guess the person who won the auction is a big tesla fan.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Not a super note worthy car, and missing the key configurations (bucket seats, which were standard, and a manual, which was also standard) but I think this car looks great in white and the photographer picked some angles that show why I think the 987.2 is the best looking car produced in the last 20 years.

PDK Cayman R with meh seats



















If I could go back in time I'd buy a Cayman R new, with not a single pay option. I would have bought black, with silver wheels, and kept the bucket seats, obviously with a manual. It's crazy for me to think that the R was a piddling $4000 premium over the S. Now they almost sell for double the price of an S.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> Where are the front turn signals now? The front bumper looks wrong without the turn signals/fog lights, IMO. It's too big to not have something to break it up.
> 
> Also, they "deleted" the sunroof... but left the sunroof in place? WTF?!?


Basket case is written all over that one....BAT is slipping...or going back to their roots of bring a trailer to get the car home without being stranded.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

A gem of a car. No idea what the market is for these though.


















1959 Alfa Romeo Giulietta Spider 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1959 Alfa Romeo Giulietta Spider 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,036.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

No Reserve: 1986 Volvo 240 Wagon 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1986 Volvo 240 Wagon 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #62,915.




bringatrailer.com





SOLD FOR *$36,500* ON 1/6/22

I mean sure it's a museum piece but holy hell.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

40 grand? ahahahahaha


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

SLVRon said:


> A gem of a car. No idea what the market is for these though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess a pretty low market based info that price, or at least just on BAT because a lot of people might not know of them? What a beautiful little car that is, I wouldn’t mind owning one of them


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

TheDeckMan said:


> ...or going back to their roots of bring a trailer to get the car home without being stranded.


I've always loved the irony of how BAT was created for cars that you would NEED to trailer home (barn finds and such)... but it has evolved into a site for garage queens, rarities, and the cream of the crop.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

$829 MILLION! More than double what they sold in 2020.









Bring a Trailer sold $829M in cars in 2021, walloping auction houses


In 2021, the online car auction site Bring a Trailer sold $828.7 million worth of cars, a 108% gain over the $398 million it sold in 2020 — and a full quarter billion dollars ahead of its closest live-auction-house competitor.




www.seattletimes.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

_FLYING FINN FOR THE WIN!_










1979 FORD ESCORT (MK2) CUSTOM


A striking and fully reimagined example of the classic rally hero.



collectingcars.com





Altho I don't dig certain aspects of the aesthetics, I can still diggit bigtime as a whole because hotdamn hellfire is this thing just too damn cool!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

stiggy-pug said:


>


Holy cow! S14 2.5 Evo engine?!!!?


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

So this just went down.....world record price for the model? $135,944.



















No Reserve: 3,100-Mile 1989 Porsche 944 Turbo


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 3,100-Mile 1989 Porsche 944 Turbo at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,132.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Sold for $xxx,944. Coincidence?


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

stevevr6 said:


> Sold for $xxx,944. Coincidence?


Haha no coincidence, I kept seeing bids ending in 944 and 951.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

DerSpiegel said:


> So this just went down.....world record price for the model? $135,944.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised that car was as expensive as it was new. I realize it's a turbo, but $46k was a lot of cash back then.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

im seeing some decent series trucks going for not crazy money lately.
hope springs eternal









1968 Land Rover 88 Series IIA Santana Diesel


Bid for the chance to own a 1968 Land Rover 88 Series IIA Santana Diesel at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,135.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

puma1552 said:


> Surprised that car was as expensive as it was new. I realize it's a turbo, but $46k was a lot of cash back then.


Yup and they didn't sell terribly well because of it. $46K in 1989 is $103K in 2022 dollars (inflation adjusted)


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> Surprised that car was as expensive as it was new. I realize it's a turbo, but $46k was a lot of cash back then.


German cars were expensive in general back then. The E30 325is and the 190e started in the low 30's back then before options.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

masa8888 said:


> German cars were expensive in general back then. The E30 325is and the 190e started in the low 30's back then before options.


this

look up what the more spendy german sedans cost back then. yikes


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

masa8888 said:


> German cars were expensive in general back then. The E30 325is and the 190e started in the low 30's back then before options.


Right, it just shows what a bad investment this 3k mile garage queen was. Imagine what that money would've done in the S&P.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> this
> 
> look up what the more spendy german sedans cost back then. yikes


I'm always shocked at Mercedes MSRP back in the 90's. W124's were crazy expensive with E320 Convertible being almost 90k! I think a W210 E55 was around $90k sticker in 1999.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

No Reserve: 250-Mile 2005 Porsche Carrera GT


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 250-Mile 2005 Porsche Carrera GT at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,342.




bringatrailer.com





*No Reserve: 250-Mile 2005 Porsche Carrera GT*

8 days remaining; auction price already at $1.7 million.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

That's a conspicuously placed fire extinguisher


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

puma1552 said:


> Right, it just shows what a bad investment this 3k mile garage queen was. Imagine what that money would've done in the S&P.


$46K times 1483% equals $682000


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> Right, it just shows what a bad investment this 3k mile garage queen was. Imagine what that money would've done in the S&P.


My father bought one of these (exactly like this one posted) for my mother before he passed away in 1990 from cancer. She hardly drove it. I held on to it for a year or so but it was more than I wanted to keep up and we sold it. I don't recall what we got for it but *LT1M21Stingray's *financial analysis shows that it was probably a good idea to sell it.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

DerSpiegel said:


> So this just went down.....world record price for the model? $135,944.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess low mileage, single owner in THE Porsche color combo counts for a lot. Still surprised this brought so much more than the recent Turbo S and 968 Cup.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Ummm, what? I don't even understand this one. Am I missing something? FWD... 4sp auto, old tires, awful design from a crappy brand? Remember, this was the best that they could do in 2005...

No Reserve: 5k-Mile 2005 Pontiac Grand Prix GXP


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

No Reserve: Modified 1990 Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX 5-Speed










Looks clean until you pop the hood. As a former 4G63 guy, none of the mods make sense on this car.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

roman16v said:


> Ummm, what? I don't even understand this one. Am I missing something? FWD... 4sp auto, old tires, awful design from a crappy brand? Remember, this was the best that they could do in 2005...


I remember reading about the reverse staggered tire size in a C&D issue when this car came out. It makes sense mechanically but shows how dumb GM management was through the 2000's - put engineering resources to an option package that appeals to the smallest subset of consumers, rather than into design or build quality. A modern day GNX it is not. Pontiac already had a performance model recently introduced in the model line as well - the GTO.

It's doubly comical when you put the Grand Prix back to back to an equivalent year Honda Accord, one car is built to the highest of standards, the other is like a Little-Tikes toy car.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

This is pretty cool. '89 Sidekick with only 59k miles.

No Reserve: 1989 Suzuki Sidekick JLX 4×4


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Reserve not met at $8,200. Yes, that discoloration on the rear quarter panel is a touch-up re-spray. I'm not sure what the seller is looking for here, 800 miles or not there simply isn't anything about these cars that's desirable. I last drove one in 1991 and can still hear the labored groan from that 1.6L. Some of the comments say it's worth double or triple the high bid. Um, no. This was all the money.

1977 Chevrolet Chevette


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

DonPatrizio said:


> I remember reading about the reverse staggered tire size in a C&D issue when this car came out. It makes sense mechanically but shows how dumb GM management was through the 2000's - put engineering resources to an option package that appeals to the smallest subset of consumers, rather than into design or build quality. A modern day GNX it is not. Pontiac already had a performance model recently introduced in the model line as well - the GTO.
> 
> It's doubly comical when you put the Grand Prix back to back to an equivalent year Honda Accord, one car is built to the highest of standards, the other is like a Little-Tikes toy car.


It's worth it for the dank FWD burnouts.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DerSpiegel said:


> Reserve not met at $8,200. Yes, that discoloration on the rear quarter panel is a touch-up re-spray. I'm not sure what the seller is looking for here, 800 miles or not there simply isn't anything about these cars that's remotely desirable. I last drove one in 1991 and can still hear the labored groan from that 1.6L. Some of the comments say it's worth double or triple the high bid. Um, no. This was all the money.
> 
> 1977 Chevrolet Chevette


Ultimate penalty box!


----------



## tbvvw (Jun 19, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Ultimate penalty box!


Summer of '81 I spent 6 weeks in driver's ed class in the sister of that car (Pontiac T1000) and agreed about the ultimate penalty box. It was a slushbox, no A/C car with 4 guys sweating up in 90 degree temps. It made my dad's '78 Rabbit LS seem like a MB S-class.


----------



## stl24vjetta (Jan 25, 2008)

What’s TCL’s take on this G-Body dolled up as a 993? 911 driving experience at a more accessible price point or poser mobile?









Modified 1977 Porsche 911


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1977 Porsche 911 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,474.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

stl24vjetta said:


> What’s TCL’s take on this G-Body dolled up as a 993? 911 driving experience at a more accessible price point or poser mobile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mixed feelings. The body and interior look pretty darn good actually, and the car would be a lighter than a 993 but it's still rolling with torsion bars and a 915 transaxle. I personally wouldn't be interested, but it looks decently done.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

I saw someones comment on that auction which was along the lines of: "how does one go about removing the rear torsion bars?"

I assume those holes on the lower rear parts of 911's are to remove said torsion bars if you need to take apart the car. Not sure if this is going to be an issue for the next owner or not.


----------



## stl24vjetta (Jan 25, 2008)

KrisA said:


> I saw someones comment on that action which was along the lines of: "how does one go about removing the rear torsion bars?"
> 
> I assume those holes on the lower rear parts of 911's are to remove said torsion bars if you need to take apart the car. Not sure if this is going to be an issue for the next owner or not.


That was my comment…and yet I can’t look away


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

DerSpiegel said:


> Mixed feelings. The body and interior look pretty darn good actually, and the car would be a lighter than a 993 but it's still rolling with torsion bars and a 915 transaxle. I personally wouldn't be interested, but it looks decently done.


Yeah, I think for me to feel comfortable with something like this, I'd need to see the car and put a few miles on it. It wouldn't surprise me in the least if the next owner wasn't as clean or trouble-free as indicated in the auction. It definitely looks nice in the photos and it wouldn't be a car I'd be afraid to drive as frequently as possible or do my own tweaks.


----------



## stl24vjetta (Jan 25, 2008)

Having bought a 911 on BaT before, I can attest to the fact that “sorted” means different things to different people though if the engine is healthy I’d feel more comfortable bidding. The seller told me privately that he was going to post compression and leakdown figures so we’ll see if those actually materialize.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

12k-Mile 2009 Aston Martin V8 Vantage


Bid for the chance to own a 12k-Mile 2009 Aston Martin V8 Vantage at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,795.




bringatrailer.com









































 Beautiful spec. If it was a manual, I would have bid on it.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

roman16v said:


> No Reserve: Modified 1990 Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX 5-Speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st first gen eclipse on BAT. Really illustrates how few decent ones are out there.
I believe this was also the first time a seller posted screenshot proof that he bought ****ty coilovers on ebay.
Finally, I was not aware that you could still buy motegi wheels


----------



## ArmenB (Feb 8, 2002)

stl24vjetta said:


> Having bought a 911 on BaT before, I can attest to the fact that “sorted” means different things to different people though if the engine is healthy I’d feel more comfortable bidding. The seller told me privately that he was going to post compression and leakdown figures so we’ll see if those actually materialize.


I'll just say - my 911 with the 3.2 had great compression and leakdown numbers, but still had 3 broken head studs.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

stl24vjetta said:


> What’s TCL’s take on this G-Body dolled up as a 993? 911 driving experience at a more accessible price point or poser mobile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G-body?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Wimbledon said:


> 12k-Mile 2009 Aston Martin V8 Vantage
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 12k-Mile 2009 Aston Martin V8 Vantage at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,795.
> ...


That is lovely.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

I can't remember if I saw this here or not, but this ended at $85,000. One of the top 3 highest prices on BAT for an E46 M3. I don't know a lot about BMW's... was there something that made this one special other than low miles and clean appearance?









Original-Owner 12k-Mile 2004 BMW M3 Coupe 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 12k-Mile 2004 BMW M3 Coupe 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,283.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Miles and colour. Not even a ZCP.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

USMCFieldMP said:


> I can't remember if I saw this here or not, but this ended at $85,000. One of the top 3 highest prices on BAT for an E46 M3. I don't know a lot about BMW's... was there something that made this one special other than low miles and clean appearance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool car and someone just had to have it. Like has been said many times before, a 5 X high milage car with better options is better to most and it can actually be driven without the value plummeting.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Drilled front bumper absolutely kills that car.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> Drilled front bumper absolutely kills that car.


Meh, hole will be drilled and holes will be filled. 

Thankfully I'm in a no front plate state and can make my own front mount if needed. A table saw and an imagination can just make things happen. And HPDE sheet goods.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> Drilled front bumper absolutely kills that car.




Car is a CA car. I assume they need front plates there. They probably took the plate off for photos. I guess they should have spent $30 for color bumper plugs.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Meh, hole will be drilled and holes will be filled.


Original paint and body is everything on a high end, low mileage original.



spockcat said:


> Car is a CA car. I assume they need front plates there. They probably took the plate off for photos. I guess they should have spent $30 for color bumper plugs.


Sure, but it clearly wasn't a daily driver. I live in a two plate state and just don't run a front plate even on my daily driver. If I get a ticket once in a blue moon, so be it. I would never drill out a plate on a toy.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

puma1552 said:


> Original paint and body is everything on a high end, low mileage original.


Some people just don't care about the minor details. Or maybe they live in a front plate state and just don't care. 

Edit: Why does 'puma' always piss into the wind?


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Some people just don't care about the minor details. Or maybe they live in a front plate state and just don't care.


i get that if you’re paying 100k for a mint example, plate holes are kind of a bummer, but having lived in a no front plate state, I drove my mustang with exposed screw holes and ran an empty plate frame on my Porsche. Neither of those were $85k collector cars though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> Original paint and body is everything on a high end, low mileage original.
> 
> Sure, but it clearly wasn't a daily driver. I live in a two plate state and just don't run a front plate even on my daily driver. If I get a ticket once in a blue moon, so be it. I would never drill out a plate on a toy.


Front fender was likely repainted. 



> The seller states that a left fender was repaired after an incident involving a bicycle. Clear paint-protection film was applied to the bodywork in 2005.


It wouldn't be the first time that a dealer drilled the bumper expecting the buyer to be legal with a front plate and the owner didn't insist on a new front bumper.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Front fender was likely repainted.


Fair enough, then it's worth even less.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and ultimately they pay they bill. The M3 fit the spot and that all that matters.

A new high water mark has been set for this particular example. Others will very.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol the gripe about front plates is always so ridiculous. I don't have enough time to pull over once a year to be lectured about something so trivial.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Unless you buy a car new you don't have a say if it is drilled or not. 

From new, if it is drilled then I walk away. 

Used, it is what it is, if it's the right car. Deal with it or walk/drive away.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Wimbledon said:


> 12k-Mile 2009 Aston Martin V8 Vantage
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 12k-Mile 2009 Aston Martin V8 Vantage at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,795.
> ...


Those contrasting interiors are not to my taste, but I'm sure this will continue the appreciation trend of this model when all is said and done. There was a V12S 7-speed above $200K on BaT that didn't meet reserve, and even the 'mere mortal' V8s have appreciated by 50%+ in the last 18-24 months.

It's tempting to get out of mine, but what else would I get into? The gap to a nice 430 6-speed is still too great


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> Drilled front bumper absolutely kills that car.


Dealers are required to do this (in most states). It's part of selling a compliant vehicle. I remember when the first Corrados came to Oregon and we were always pleading with the owner "please don't drill that bumper!!"


----------



## Mattr567 (Jul 27, 2019)

puma1552 said:


> Drilled front bumper absolutely kills that car.


Legally in some states they have to drill it when new, but I've gotten dealers to play ball before.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Another really good showing for a Rabbit P/U. Hammered at $17k. Seriously considering listing mine....









1982 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1982 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,424.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

stl24vjetta said:


> What’s TCL’s take on this G-Body dolled up as a 993? 911 driving experience at a more accessible price point or poser mobile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun fact. You can usually tell if an earlier 911 has been rebodied into a 993 by location of the bases of the wipers.

Wipers on the red replica:










Wipers on a 993 sit close to each other:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> Another really good showing for a Rabbit P/U. Hammered at $17k. Seriously considering listing mine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's my post from another thread.



mokoosh said:


> The first Caddy of 2022 on BaT is certainly worth noting.
> 
> Tastefully mild mods and noted rust bubbles. Driver or collector peice?


First, the pictures are all blurry. They were either taken with a cell phone, or by someone who had no idea on how to take proper pictures. Pictures need to be tack sharp.

Second, there's lots of rust on the underside of the hood. This was at one point a rusted caddy. Previous owner had it painted. There's ton of orange peel and I'm sur there's also tons of bondo under the paint. Thoses rust bubbles are a dire warning of the real condition of the sheet metal under the paint IMHO.

Third, it looks like the underside has been painted over rust, ie look at the leaf springs.

Yeah, nah, this Caddy needs a proper inspection by someone who knows body work and they need to measure paint thickness.

Black paint overspray everywhere. Underside bolts were never painted at the factory.

Both spots circled in red show where they missed. This is the real condition of the underside. Maybe not rusted through, but it's rusty.

IMHO that's a pig in lipstick.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Crazy that a rusty Rabbit pickup brings $17k.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Diamond Dave said:


> Dealers are required to do this (in most states). It's part of selling a compliant vehicle. I remember when the first Corrados came to Oregon and we were always pleading with the owner "please don't drill that bumper!!"


They're not required to drill holes in the bumper. There are other ways to make sure the car leaves with a front plate.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Cool car and someone just had to have it. Like has been said many times before, a 5 X high milage car with better options is better to most and it can actually be driven without the value plummeting.


The winner is Graham Rahal. Not likely he's worried about depreciation.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

Sold for $140,000. This is a record for this car.

73 GTV


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I guess that's in line with what hotrodded early 911's go for but damn. Not what'd I'd consider an 140k experience.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Zinhead1 said:


> Sold for $140,000. This is a record for this car.
> 
> 73 GTV


That interior had me drooling when I first saw the pics. Thought it'd go for like $80k, $100k tops!

Missed it by _that_ much.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Crashed, swapped, high milage e30 m3 for sale, and I love it. 33k with 2 days to go. This should have already bought this car, but I'm betting we see low to mid 40s.








No Reserve: S50-Powered 1988 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: S50-Powered 1988 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,790.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

I wonder what the Roadfly Florida M3 would have fetched on BaT. Actually I should see if its VIN(s) were ever posted...


----------



## michel96 (Mar 18, 2021)

Zinhead1 said:


> Sold for $140,000. This is a record for this car.
> 
> 73 GTV


Among the best looking cars I have ever seen.  Why don't they make them in modern times is beyond me.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

When people with F*you money compete.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I guess that's in line with what hotrodded early 911's go for but damn. Not what'd I'd consider an 140k experience.


same 
thats _wild!_

id gladly be willing to offload my restomodded '67 mgb gt for 1/2 the money!  think of the fun you could have in an ITB'd 60s coupe and still have some left over for an aircooled 911! haha


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

A 2006 Ford GT Heritage 1,900-Mile 2006 Ford GT Heritage Edition


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

philf1fan said:


> A 2006 Ford GT Heritage 1,900-Mile 2006 Ford GT Heritage Edition


Interesting. I had thought the older GT's were worth more. Looking over BAT's sale data, shows me I'm wrong. I had thought average GT's were in the $400-500,000 range.

Did they use to sell for more until the newer ones came along? I guess I need to check Hagerty. I imagine they have a chart for things like this.



RubyMkIII said:


> Alright, what do we think it is going to sell for?
> 51,000 mile MK4 R32, and it appears to be fairly original.
> 
> 2004 Volkswagen R32 for sale on BaT Auctions - ending January 20 (Lot #63,904) | Bring a Trailer


Depends on how much the people at the end of the auction want it... but I'd guess it'll end in the mid-30's. I'll say $34k, but it looks really clean, so I wouldn't be surprised if it creeps up to $40k.

Looking at the pictures of the backseats reminds me of my MK4 GTI... did all MK4's with leather seats have dimples from being folded down? 😂 I went on a week long road trip with my GTI once, rear seats folded down with packs, tent, food, etc stored on top of them (not a TON of stuff/weight though)... and the backrest portions forever had dimples in them after that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Interesting. I had thought the older GT's were worth more. Looking over BAT's sale data, shows me I'm wrong. I had thought average GT's were in the $400-500,000 range.
> 
> Did they use to sell for more until the newer ones came along? I guess I need to check Hagerty. I imagine they have a chart for things like this.


Ford GTs from the 2005/2006 era used to sell for $250k-ish. They started to work their way up in 2019. Now they are $400k+ for low mile examples usually. The 2017-2019 models are $800k+ to over $1M.









GT 1st Generation


Browse and bid online for the chance to own a Ford GT 1st Generation at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

westopher said:


> Crashed, swapped, high milage e30 m3 for sale, and I love it. 33k with 2 days to go. This should have already bought this car, but I'm betting we see low to mid 40s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's at $37K now, I really don't understand this one. One smash in 1994, another "severe" smash in 1998 and yet another in 2000. Original interior with very worn seats, registration in six states with Lord knows how many owners. As for the bidders, it's their money but.....


_The Carfax report shows the aforementioned 1994, 1998, and 2000 accidents and lists registration history in Georgia, Kentucky, Indiana, Virginia, Texas, and Florida since 1990. A junk title was issued by the state of Georgia in February 2001, and a redacted photo of the current Florida title can be viewed in the gallery. _

EDIT - are the coils in that spring really supposed to bind like that with the car just sitting there?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

My H&R sports look like that on my m3 as well. It rides like a tractor as expected.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

DerSpiegel said:


> It's at $37K now, I really don't understand this one. One smash in 1994, another "severe" smash in 1998 and yet another in 2000. Original interior with very worn seats, registration in six states with Lord knows how many owners. As for the bidders, it's their money but.....
> 
> 
> _The Carfax report shows the aforementioned 1994, 1998, and 2000 accidents and lists registration history in Georgia, Kentucky, Indiana, Virginia, Texas, and Florida since 1990. A junk title was issued by the state of Georgia in February 2001, and a redacted photo of the current Florida title can be viewed in the gallery. _
> ...


That coil spring is fairly normal.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Modified 1996 Subaru Impreza WRX STI Type RA V-Limited









Nice build, nice spec, nice cage! You'd be in trouble trying to tune the HKS FCON ECU though... no one in America knows anything about them.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

2004 Subaru Impreza WRX STi










This has to be one of the worst examples listed on BaT. Car is a clapped out pile, poor photos, car isn't even clean, lot of surprises here I'm sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

My good buddy's fancy-pants Mustang is for sale. I've ridden in it a few times and it is pretty silly.


----------



## stl24vjetta (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone on here have recent feedback on BaT shipping?


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Not Bat but Barret Jackson sold a 2021 Type R for $150,000


----------



## stl24vjetta (Jan 25, 2008)

stevevr6 said:


> Not Bat but Barret Jackson sold a 2021 Type R for $150,000


I can only assume alcohol was involved here. There are 20 of these on Autotrader ranging from the high 50s through the 70s.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

I was going to ask what was special about it? Color? VIN # 00001?

I'm guessing it was this one, but it is still listed as available: 2021 HONDA CIVIC TYPE R - Barrett-Jackson Auction Company - World's Greatest Collector Car Auctions

Can't be that one, they're only on lot #103 right now.

EDIT: Are you talking about this one from last year?: 2021 Honda Civic Type R VIN: SHHFK8G05MU201066 - CLASSIC.COM

This was November 2021; $102,000: 2021 Honda Civic Type R Limited Edition VIN: SHHFK8G09MU200101 - CLASSIC.COM

There's a common theme with those... "Limited edition; one of only 600 with exclusive Phoenix Yellow paint. "

EDIT2: This one sold on BAT for $200,000. VIN #0001. All proceeds to charity. For Charity: 2017 Honda Civic Type R #01


- - -

Mecum had some absurd final prices on Vipers last week; watching B-J to see if they have a similar thing happen.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's something you don't see often. Funny how Hagerty has had two videos up over the last two weeks about the 300SL









1955 Mercedes-Benz 300SL Gullwing


Bid for the chance to own a 1955 Mercedes-Benz 300SL Gullwing at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,970.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Are you suggesting that it was coordinated or just an interesting coincidence?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seabird said:


> Are you suggesting that it was coordinated or just an interesting coincidence?


Just an interesting coincidence.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I wouldn’t find it hard to believe that powerful dealers and/or rich people could get Hagerty to shill products for big time auctions like this.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Either way, conversations and media pieces about the W198 are never not welcome. 😉


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

westopher said:


> I wouldn’t find it hard to believe that powerful dealers and/or rich people could get Hagerty to shill products for big time auctions like this.


Meh, it could be. I just enjoy the car and its story.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I’m definitely not saying I don’t like some of the content or that it’s not interesting, but I think we can all agree the classic car market has become a mini Wall Street or real estate market, as a place for rich people to be able to control supply, and hype and get richer off of it. Some of us peasants will get scraps off of it, like the other avenues mentioned.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

westopher said:


> I’m definitely not saying I don’t like some of the content or that it’s not interesting, but I think we can all agree the classic car market has become a mini Wall Street or real estate market, as a place for rich people to be able to control supply, and hype and get richer off of it. Some of us peasants will get scraps off of it, like the other avenues mentioned.


Agreed. Mildly irritating, as well. I'm so glad that I picked up my Viper right before prices took to the moon. I really want a Gen V (2013-2017), as well... but the prices on those - especially TA, ACR, and ACR-E models - are skyrocketing to the point where people have stopped driving them for fear of depreciating the value of the car.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

It is a shame. Every year the content at the cars and covfefe gets a little less interesting as things get squirrelled away. Also very thankful I yolod for my e30, as they are out of reach now. I’ll never get rich off my cars, as they are too ****ty and get driven too much, but I’m enjoying them, and that’s what money is for anyways.


----------



## laird426 (Mar 16, 2021)

Speaking of the Type R. I wonder what this will end up selling for








7k-Mile 2000 Acura Integra Type R


Bid for the chance to own a 7k-Mile 2000 Acura Integra Type R at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #64,507.




bringatrailer.com





Already over a $100k.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

One-Owner 2005 Subaru Impreza WRX STi


Bid for the chance to own a One-Owner 2005 Subaru Impreza WRX STi at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #64,925.




bringatrailer.com





1-owner
California car
WRB with gold BBS wheels


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*8* mile 2019 ZR1: $219k








8-Mile 2019 Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 Track Pack | PCARMARKET


We are pleased to present this 2019 Chevrolet C7 Corvette ZR1 Coupe finished in Arctic White over a Jet Black leather interior. The fourth Corvette to wear the ZR1 badge, the C7 version produced the highest output for a Chevrolet production vehicle with its 755 HP supercharged LT5 V8 engine. One...




www.pcarmarket.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> They're not required to drill holes in the bumper. There are other ways to make sure the car leaves with a front plate.


Could you be any more argumentative?


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Diamond Dave said:


> Could you be any more argumentative?


He made that remark 13 days ago. Dude LOL.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

bnkrpt311 said:


> One-Owner 2005 Subaru Impreza WRX STi
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a One-Owner 2005 Subaru Impreza WRX STi at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #64,925.
> ...


$25.5k with 7 days left on a 50k mile car at the dead bottom of the depreciation curve? lololololololololol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

SWeetie said:


> He made that remark 13 days ago. Dude LOL.


It's never too late to argue and nit pick with someone over the internet...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I can't believe how expensive bug/blob/eagle eye subarus are getting.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Seabird said:


> Either way, conversations and media pieces about the W198 are never not welcome. 😉


To be fair, one of those videos was about the W194, which in my opinion deserves the spotlight over the W198.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

bnkrpt311 said:


> One-Owner 2005 Subaru Impreza WRX STi
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a One-Owner 2005 Subaru Impreza WRX STi at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #64,925.
> ...


It’s too bad it’s a Subaru, the rest sounds great lol


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> $25.5k with 7 days left on a 50k mile car at the dead bottom of the depreciation curve? lololololololololol


It’s funny my friend bought a 40k mile black hawk STI in 2015 for $24k and that was a lot for an STI, and I thought he was crazy. Especially because it’s a ****ty basic Subaru. He crashed it once and got it fixed well and has some basic mods, but being under 100k miles and it looks super clean and stock i bet he can get 25-30 BAT. It makes zero sense


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Someone help me here... $44k. I would've expected half that. Are these secretly desirable trucks? 

*20k-Mile 2006 Hummer H3*
SOLD FOR $44,000 ON 1/28/22


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CostcoPizza said:


> Someone help me here... $44k. I would've expected half that. Are these secretly desirable trucks?
> 
> *20k-Mile 2006 Hummer H3*
> SOLD FOR $44,000 ON 1/28/22



Reskinned Chevrolet Colorado with the same I-5 motor. Not worth it. Now if it were an Alpha model with a V8 then maybe.

Someone is trying to get $60k for a 24k mile H3T Alpha on eBay. I would imagine those are quite rare.









2009 HUMMER H3T Alpha *Alpha* *5.3L V8* | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2009 HUMMER H3T Alpha *Alpha* *5.3L V8* at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

If you have to have a Hummer, there's nothing else comparable. People will always be in a battle to maximize their desired personality with a vehicle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stradguy93 said:


> If you have to have a Hummer, there's nothing else comparable. People will always be in a battle to maximize their desired personality with a vehicle.


But that isn't an H1 or even an H2.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

spockcat said:


> But that isn't an H1 or even an H2.


I understand, people are after the look and persona of a Hummer, not climbing up a wall and river crossings. LV bag of tacky vehicles.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Came really close to buying a really nicely maintained, and tastefully modified H2 a few years back. 

It was navy blue with all the chrome painted, and a lift that was just right. 

Main thing that stopped me was the lack of storage. For such a comically gigantic vehicle it has surprisingly small storage for gear, even with the back seats down.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

I think there is a small but enthusiastic group of people that think H3s are gods chariot.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

laird426 said:


> Speaking of the Type R. I wonder what this will end up selling for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wet dream for a geek like me that analyzes the coating on Honda's fasteners. Amazing. If it was white... 😲


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

MAC said:


> I think there is a small but enthusiastic group of people that think H3s are gods chariot.


If a Hummer had a diesel that rolled coal or came with 24" chrome wheels, the world would implode with people wanting them.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

laird426 said:


> Speaking of the Type R. I wonder what this will end up selling for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Side note: BAT auctions can end on a Saturday? Has that been the case for a while now?


----------



## Ilikewaffles (Aug 15, 2018)

NickW3 said:


> It’s funny my friend bought a 40k mile black hawk STI in 2015 for $24k and that was a lot for an STI, and I thought he was crazy. Especially because it’s a ****ty basic Subaru. He crashed it once and got it fixed well and has some basic mods, but being under 100k miles and it looks super clean and stock i bet he can get 25-30 BAT. It makes zero sense


It's the replacement cost.

I paid $34k for my STI that's now worth close to $40k 7 years later.
For fun I looked at what else I could get for the same money that's 4 door, practical, AWD, engaging to drive, and preferably manual.


Used EVOs are going for more.
Golf R.. no thanks, I just sold my MK7 Golf and it was a nightmare in terms of poor quality and it was cramped.
No more Focus RS
Type R is fwd.
Audi RS3 is a lot more money, for a lot less size, and auto.

Everyone knows the STI is going for ridiculous money for what it is (ppl paying $50k+ for new ones)but nothing else is as practical, engaging, AWD, plus it's rear-biased and has real mechanical _everything_. 

After 7 years of trouble-free fun, I think I _would_ get another one because of what the other options are.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ilikewaffles said:


> It's the replacement cost.
> 
> I paid $34k for my STI that's now worth close to $40k 7 years later.
> For fun I looked at what else I could get for the same money that's 4 door, practical, AWD, engaging to drive, and preferably manual.
> ...


I get that, and I’m all for what you’re saying. But to me, Subarus are so dime a dozen nowadays, plus they’re all the same “mods.” Loud exhaust that sounds like garbage, accessport, stupid wheels. The worst thing about them is that they’re mostly owned by dumb 17 year olds and they’re played out and all the same, and they ruined the “cool and fun” factor for everyone else. Kinda like Hondas. But, you’re right; there’s not much else out there equal


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

1995 Toyota MR2 Turbo



















Super red, super rare. I think these are the most undervalued 90's Japanese car. While they weren't super spectacular to drive, they were good to drive, they look amazing and they are super unique (despite being a total Ferrari 348 rip off). I'll be curious where this ends up.


----------



## michel96 (Mar 18, 2021)

MAC said:


> Wet dream for a geek like me that analyzes the coating on Honda's fasteners. Amazing. If it was white... 😲













Do I read this right? $111 111 and still not over...


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

https://jalopnik.com/jeep-cherokee-chevy-tahoe-subaru-impreza-2-5rs-the-b-1848437478



$42k XJ


----------



## laird426 (Mar 16, 2021)

michel96 said:


> Do I read this right? $111 111 and still not over...


Sold for $112k.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sporin said:


> https://jalopnik.com/jeep-cherokee-chevy-tahoe-subaru-impreza-2-5rs-the-b-1848437478
> 
> 
> 
> $42k XJ


Lol, hilarious that the stupidity of some of the pricing is getting called out like that.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

This one just makes my heart ache:









25k-Mile 1989 Porsche 911 Turbo Targa


Bid for the chance to own a 25k-Mile 1989 Porsche 911 Turbo Targa at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #64,506.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

That's the poster I had on my wall growing up. 

And now? Well maybe a desktop background cuz it's definitely not going in the garage.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Seabird said:


> This one just makes my heart ache:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for $255k. You know how many posters you can buy with $255k?!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Seabird said:


> This one just makes my heart ache:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I've seen that car before as I used to get my 356 serviced at the same garage when I lived in DFW. I would LOVE to know what the shop owner thinks about the price paid for this one as he's in the "I remember when these things were cheap!" category.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

1985 Toyota Corolla GT-S










320k on it, $12k with two days left. Unreal.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

MAC said:


> I think there is a small but enthusiastic group of people that think H3s are gods chariot.


A great many Hummers were exported as used cars when they reached the bottom of their depreciation curves. People didn't want them after GM closed the division in the wake for the 2008 recession. However. they were very popular in the Middle East, Eastern Europe and Russia, so the supply of of Hummers in North America is much lower than for other similar vehicles from the same time frame. It would make sense than these are starting to become collectable now.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> Sold for $255k. You know how many posters you can buy with $255k?!


Oh, I wish you hadn't posted that. I just went from heart ache to heart break. 😭 😁


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

All three of Graham Rahal Performance's current auctions are rare beauties. This Viper ACR-E is nice, but I loved the last one they sold more. This P1 is the first one to be offered on BAT.

*2014 McLaren P1*
#47 of 375 Examples Produced
1,800 Miles









2014 McLaren P1


Bid for the chance to own a 2014 McLaren P1 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #64,646.




bringatrailer.com






*2,600-Mile 2005 Porsche Carrera GT*









2,600-Mile 2005 Porsche Carrera GT


Bid for the chance to own a 2,600-Mile 2005 Porsche Carrera GT at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #65,199.




bringatrailer.com






*2017 Dodge Viper ACR Extreme*
530 Miles









2017 Dodge Viper ACR Extreme
 

Bid for the chance to own a 2017 Dodge Viper ACR Extreme at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #64,926.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1972 BMW 3.0 CSL









1972 BMW 3.0 CSL


Bid for the chance to own a 1972 BMW 3.0 CSL at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #64,917.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

There's some sort of weird 80's Porsche on BAT right now...

Old Red Porsche



















I wonder if it will take out the BAT record set by the CGT? Also whoever bought the Guards Red CGT should pick this up too, that would make a neet pairing.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Goddamn that's gorgeous. Recently serviced by Canepa too. 

I'm suprised to see the front grill is sandblasted after only 800 miles though.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

KrisA said:


> There's some sort of weird 80's Porsche on BAT right now...
> 
> Old Red Porsche
> 
> ...


Holy sh*t.


----------



## mycarsux (Dec 1, 2005)

Well that escalated quickly. 12 days to go and already 1.6 mil.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Goddamn that's gorgeous. Recently serviced by Canepa too.


Interesting comment from seller on that. They had serviced for display purposes.
If you want to drive it it needs to go back to Canepa for a road use service.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Shouldn't be an issue though. At this point this car is just a piece of art. One could say the same about 90% of the GT3's on BAT.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Aren't the 959's SUPER expensive to maintain, as well?

Also, this: 1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 Evolution II












> This 1990 Mercedes-Benz 190E 2.5-16 is #473 of 502 Evolution II examples built for DTM homologation and was first sold by Autohaus Santelmann of Lüneburg, Germany, in July 1990. It subsequently spent time in Portugal, Greece, and the Netherlands, and it was featured on BaT in January 2015 before it was acquired by the selling dealer and imported to the US in March 2020. The car is finished in Blue-Black Metallic over black leather and is powered by a 2.5-liter Cosworth inline-four mated to a dogleg five-speed manual transmission and a limited-slip differential. Features include AMG PowerPack engine upgrades, self-leveling suspension, 17” wheels, an electric sunroof, heated Recaro front seats, air conditioning, and a Becker Grand Prix cassette stereo. This W201 Evolution II shows 18k kilometers (~11k miles) and is now offered with factory books, tools, import documentation, and a clean Florida title.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> Interesting comment from seller on that. They had serviced for display purposes.
> If you want to drive it it needs to go back to Canepa for a road use service.


Can you expand on this? What exactly did Canepa do was specially for "display" purposes and not road use?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

That 90 MB is cool, but personally would rather have a 500E at a much nicer price.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Sure, nicer price... but a 500E isn't a rare homologation racecar.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

KrisA said:


> There's some sort of weird 80's Porsche on BAT right now...
> 
> Old Red Porsche
> 
> ...


Good lord  💕


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

This page only serves to remind me that I need to stop being middle class as soon as possible and pull my life together.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

x(why)z said:


> This page only serves to remind me that I need to stop being middle class as soon as possibly and pull my life together.


Facts


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

KrisA said:


> There's some sort of weird 80's Porsche on BAT right now...
> 
> Old Red Porsche
> 
> ...


Museum quality with 800 miles. But then the age-old question, what do you do with it? Pretty much put it in your museum, as every mile you drive it lessens value. 

This Komfort with 16K miles sold for $1.5mil at Sotheby's back in November. Straight up, I'll take the cheaper one with more miles that I can drive. However, if you can afford this pretty red one, you can probably afford a driver quality one as well.....









1987 Porsche 959 Komfort | London 2021 | RM Sotheby's


1987 Porsche 959 Komfort for sale at RM Sotheby's London



rmsothebys.com


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Snooze.... another old Guards Red Porsche on BaT.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

A big pickup truck.









Modified 1971 Chevrolet C40 Pickup 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1971 Chevrolet C40 Pickup 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #64,994.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

DerSpiegel said:


> Museum quality with 800 miles. But then the age-old question, what do you do with it?[/URL]


You come back and flip it on BaT in 6 months just like everything else.

Also, that car is ugly as ****.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

mhjett said:


> Snooze.... another old Guards Red Porsche on BaT.


even more boring that it's only ever been driven 800 miles


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

puma1552 said:


> Also, that car is ugly as fucck.


This is such a predictable comment from you. It's like you're desperate for attention or something. 

Couldn't you maybe tone it down a bit and rather than violating the language filters installed on this site, comment something like "sure it's got incredible performance, but it's just not a good looking car IMO"


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Matt said:


> This is such a predictable comment from you. It's like you're desperate for attention or something.
> 
> Couldn't you maybe tone it down a bit and rather than violating the language filters installed on this site, comment something like "sure it's got incredible performance, but it's just not a good looking car IMO"


Christ almighty it was a typo. I fixed it for the filter to filter out. But I am who I am and I'm not going to change that tor an avatar on the internet who doesn't like me. You should know that by now.

You have a wholly inappropriate signature, so you're not really in a position to talk about language. Maybe we can have a conversation about that when you remove the statement about butt herpes on your dick that appears in every single post you make. 

And no, that car and its plastic body kit is ugly af to me. I actually think all aircooled 911s are ugly, and that one takes it up five levels. Is it ok to have a dissenting opinion? I shouldn't have to qualify every single post as an opinion when it's blatantly obvious that's exactly what it is.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

roman16v said:


> 1985 Toyota Corolla GT-S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Would have been really cool if it had sold for $22,202.


















1985 Toyota Corolla GT-S


Bid for the chance to own a 1985 Toyota Corolla GT-S at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #64,843.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Among the many BaT shocks, this one… my favorite color spec. 









2001 BMW Z8


Bid for the chance to own a 2001 BMW Z8 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #64,768.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Good grief on the AE86. I sold mine in 2000 with 1/2 the miles for two thousand bucks!!!! It did have some rust holes, but should have just put it in a barn somewhere and profited later. Who knew?

Also nice to see Darth Vaders car on BAT!



















I love that soooo much. Not sure I can think of a car I'd rather have. Stunning.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Those look so good without the stripes.
That one is perfect.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

x(why)z said:


> This page only serves to remind me that I need to stop being middle class as soon as possible and pull my life together.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Among the many BaT shocks, this one… my favorite color spec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah....this is...way out of the normal constraints of sanity. $405k on a (quite) poorly spec'd out Z8. What the hell.

I don't really care how you feel about wealth inequality in this country but...you could put that half a million dollars into something better than...THAT car.

Honestly what are the odds that car gains value on top of that sale price?


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

KrisA said:


> Good grief on the AE86. I sold mine in 2000 with 1/2 the miles for two thousand bucks!!!! It did have some rust holes, but should have just put it in a barn somewhere and profited later. Who knew?
> 
> Also nice to see Darth Vaders car on BAT!
> 
> ...


Pretty much perfect. Might be my all-around dream car. It has everything I want. 

Also, no stripes... Chef's kiss.


Stromaluski said:


> View attachment 154451


I tried but turns out the dude selling wasn't as good with a photocopier as he claimed. 



TheDarkEnergist said:


> Yeah....this is...way out of the normal constraints of sanity. $405k on a (quite) poorly spec'd out Z8. What the hell.
> 
> I don't really care how you feel about wealth inequality in this country but...you could put that half a million dollars into something better than...a car.


Like two cars! 

But I agree.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> Yeah....this is...way out of the normal constraints of sanity. $405k on a (quite) poorly spec'd out Z8. What the hell.
> 
> I don't really care how you feel about wealth inequality in this country but...you could put that half a million dollars into something better than...a car.


Something better than THIS car for sure. I could put half a million into multiple other cars and think it would be worth it. Koenigsegg, Pagani, old F1 cars to name a few. 

A Z8 should never, realistically, be worth more than 150k I think. There’s nothing that special about them besides the look and “rarity”

Edit: I agree with your updated comment lol


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> Yeah....this is...way out of the normal constraints of sanity. $405k on a (quite) poorly spec'd out Z8. What the hell.
> 
> I don't really care how you feel about wealth inequality in this country but...you could put that half a million dollars into something better than...THAT car.
> 
> Honestly what are the odds that car gains value on top of that sale price?


I always like checking the winner's profile page to see what else they have bought in the past. This dude has bought three other Z8s on BAT in the past couple of years, including an Alpina _1 day_ before this one for $375k! He spent $780,000 in 2 days (not including fees, transportation, etc) on BMW Z8s. Wow. 









17k-Mile 2003 BMW Alpina Roadster V8


Bid for the chance to own a 17k-Mile 2003 BMW Alpina Roadster V8 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #64,308.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Quinn1.8t said:


> I always like checking the winner's profile page to see what else they have bought in the past. This dude has bought three other Z8s on BAT in the past couple of years, including an Alpina _1 day_ before this one for $375k! He spent $780,000 in 2 days (not including fees, transportation, etc) on BMW Z8s. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a sucker lmfao









And to top it all off, I think Alpinas are the worst of the two types to get because of the auto trans despite all the different things Alpina adds


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Among the many BaT shocks, this one… my favorite color spec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ran the numbers and this sale price comes in just under putting $128k MSRP into the stock market in 2001, adjusted for inflation.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> And no, that car and its plastic body kit is ugly af to me. I actually think all aircooled 911s are ugly, and that one takes it up five levels.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

puma1552 said:


> You come back and flip it on BaT in 6 months just like everything else.
> 
> Also, that car is ugly as ****.


It is ugly but that is part of the charm to me.

Car was straight bad ass for its time period. Its one of those "if i ever win the power ball" type of cars.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Juiced6.3 said:


> It is ugly but that is part of the charm to me.
> 
> Car was straight bad ass for its time period. Its one of those "if i ever win the power ball" type of cars.


Meh, I'd rather buy a new GT3 and have a bunch of money left over but that's me.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Meh, I'd rather buy a new GT3 and have a bunch of money left over but that's me.


It's one of those cars that's best left to admiring in magazines and at Cars & Coffee events. I'd take a new Turbo S and a vacation property.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Meh, I'd rather buy a new GT3 and have a bunch of money left over but that's me.


This. 911s get better and more beautiful with every release. 911 is a car where newer really is better to me.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

DonPatrizio said:


> It's one of those cars that's best left to admiring in magazines and at Cars & Coffee events. I'd take a new Turbo S and a vacation property.


A Z8 does sound great when driven in anger, is unique looking, but the sky high price is just silly.

The beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Meh, I'd rather buy a new GT3 and have a bunch of money left over but that's me.


Id have one of those too.
I did say powerball winnings


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This might be a _little _bit cooler than @VadGTI 's, just a little.









1965 Austin Mini Cooper S Mk 1 FIA Race Car


Bid for the chance to own a 1965 Austin Mini Cooper S Mk 1 FIA Race Car at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #65,515.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Niiice.

Oh, Bullet Motorsports. I think I know a guy that works there. Used to be an ABA-swapped MK2 owner. I think it was ABA-swapped.... my memory is trash. 😂


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is rad.









1967 Ford Econoline SuperVan


Bid for the chance to own a 1967 Ford Econoline SuperVan at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #65,549.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

For all the Hummer talk we had in here the other day/week:









Modified 2006 Hummer H1 Alpha Open Top


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 2006 Hummer H1 Alpha Open Top at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #65,020.




bringatrailer.com





It's at $150k at the time of this post.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

That one owner black over camel 930... OMFG! That is the ultimate air cooled Porsche. I even love the polished wheels and I can't believe I said that.

My buddy's Tundra just hit that other site. Nice truck in pristine mall cruiser condition
















2019 Toyota Tundra SR5 Double Cab 4x4 - ~17,900 Miles, 1 Owner, V8 Power, 4WD, Some Modifications


This 2019 Toyota Tundra SR5 Double Cab 4x4 is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends February 11 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

What is that big grate covering the back window? And where would I put my Punisher sticker?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seabird said:


> What is that big grate covering the back window? And where would I put my Punisher sticker?


Keeps the zombies from breaking out your rear window and reaching in to eat your brains.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This might be a _little _bit cooler than @VadGTI 's, just a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, another item from the Cayman Motor Museum. They are liquidating all the things these days.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

DerSpiegel said:


> Wow, another item from the Cayman Motor Museum. They are liquidating all the things these days.


Google says they're permanently closed.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Seabird said:


> What is that big grate covering the back window? And where would I put my Punisher sticker?


Just gonna have to settle for putting it on the tailgate next to the salt life and yeti stickers. 
That rack keeps your Christmas tree from flying though the window when a Prius cuts you off in Bed bath and beyond parking lot


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

MAC said:


> That one owner black over camel 930... OMFG! That is the ultimate air cooled Porsche. I even love the polished wheels and I can't believe I said that.
> 
> My buddy's Tundra just hit that other site. Nice truck in pristine mall cruiser condition
> View attachment 154859
> ...


No offense to your friend, but why would C&Bs list a late model Tundra on their site? Toyota has sold like 1.5 million+ of them.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

MAC said:


> Just gonna have to settle for putting it on the tailgate next to the salt life and yeti stickers.
> That rack keeps your Christmas tree from flying though the window when a Prius cuts you off in Bed bath and beyond parking lot


LOL! Like I'd hit the brakes for a Prius that cut me off.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Quinn1.8t said:


> No offense to your friend, but why would C&Bs list a late model Tundra on their site? Toyota has sold like 1.5 million+ of them.


Volume isn't a limiter on C&B. It's for modern (80's-today) enthusiast cars. This Tundra with modifications can be considered an enthusiast car. They've listed 7 other modified Tundras in the past.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

robr2 said:


> Volume isn't a limiter on C&B. It's for modern (80's-today) enthusiast cars. *This Tundra with modifications can be considered an enthusiast car.* They've listed 7 other modified Tundras in the past.


So in that case, will they accept any vehicle with modifications?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quinn1.8t said:


> So in that case, will they accept any vehicle with modifications?


Go browse the site, they're pretty nondiscriminatory. 👍


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This might be a _little _bit cooler than @VadGTI 's, just a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it does have two more fog lights .


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Quinn1.8t said:


> So in that case, will they accept any vehicle with modifications?


Probably. A modded 2008 tundra with 170k on it just finished before my friend's started. It went for 20k 🤔


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

The previously mentioned 930. This car is pure rolling sex. If I had F-U money I'd pay a million for it. There's probably others like this hiding out, but here is one available to anyone, in an amazing colorway, with perfect, honest wear.
















One-Owner 20k-Mile 1989 Porsche 911 Turbo 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a One-Owner 20k-Mile 1989 Porsche 911 Turbo 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #65,053.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

You don't see these every day. Wow. 1993 Porsche Turb S leichtbau

Bidding at $650K with 9 days to go


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Diamond Dave said:


> You don't see these every day. Wow. 1993 Porsche Turb S leichtbau
> 
> Bidding at $650K with 9 days to go


Those rear quarter inlets are always gorgeous. It’s too bad P cars are unobtainable now


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I just noticed this on BaT. This belonged to TCL member @hexagone. He sold it on BaT in 2020, I believe.
Hey Hexagone: you want it back?









Modified 1986 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1986 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #65,478.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I just noticed this on BaT. This belonged to TCL member @hexagone. He sold it on BaT in 2020, I believe.
> Hey Hexagone: you want it back?
> 
> 
> ...


I'm cringing to know how much someone might overpay for it. 

I felt what I sold it for was fair, but not eye watering. I'd have it back for the 28k I spent on it


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

hexagone said:


> I'm cringing to know how much someone might overpay for it.
> 
> I felt what I sold it for was fair, but not eye watering. I'd have it back for the 28k I spent on it


Sold for $59,000.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

2009 Toyota 4Runner Limited 4x4 - ~55,900 Miles, 4WD, Locking Center Differential, Unmodified


This 2009 Toyota 4Runner Limited 4x4 is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends February 10 2022.




carsandbids.com





My comment over there was deleted, so I'll post it here.

That price is bat **** crazy ($29k for a 2005 4R v6). I traded my 2014 4R with 50k miles and better condition in last year for the equivalence of $27k. Is it worth slightly more now in this market, sure. But this guy paid $2k more for a generation older, 5 year older, 4R in WORSE condition? It doesn't even have the V8 that people like to justify in the 4th gen. We will also completely ignore that the GX470 is a better option than the 4th gen 4R in every way while being dramatically less than this one.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't get it. People are so weird. Such a mundane and not rare car to overpay for.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> I don't get it. People are so weird. Such a mundane and not rare car to overpay for.


My thoughts too. The idea of bidding on an SUV like that just seems so foreign to me.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I seriously hate not having tons and tons of money.
190E 2.5-16 EVOII


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh my...



















44-Years-Owned 1964 Jaguar XKE Coupe Race Car


Bid for the chance to own a 44-Years-Owned 1964 Jaguar XKE Coupe Race Car at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #65,601.




bringatrailer.com





Edit: Sold for $170,000 on 2-12-2022


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

What's the record for the most times a single car has been sold on BaT? This GS300 has been sold three times already on BaT...

13k-Mile 2001 Lexus GS300


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

roman16v said:


> What's the record for the most times a single car has been sold on BaT? This GS300 has been sold three times already on BaT...
> 
> 13k-Mile 2001 Lexus GS300


One of those times (March 2020) the bidder failed to follow though with payment, so technically only twice so far. 

That being said, I'm thinking over the next couple of years we'll see a lot of these cars re-listed as people try to make money on their "investments".


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

roman16v said:


> What's the record for the most times a single car has been sold on BaT? This GS300 has been sold three times already on BaT...
> 
> 13k-Mile 2001 Lexus GS300


A darling from the heyday of BMW, Merc, & Lexus: 2003 Audi A6 2.7T Quattro vs. BMW 530i, Infiniti M45, Jaguar S-type 3.0, Lexus GS300, Lincoln LS V-8, M-B E320


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Diamond Dave said:


> You don't see these every day. Wow. 1993 Porsche Turb S leichtbau
> 
> Bidding at $650K with 9 days to go


$970,000


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

22k-Mile 1996 Toyota 4Runner Limited 4x4


Bid for the chance to own a 22k-Mile 1996 Toyota 4Runner Limited 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,354.




bringatrailer.com














God this is going to go for big money. 20k miles, clean frame, desirable exterior color, factory rear locker


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah that's gonna be nuts.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

A couple years ago these things were worthless just like pathfinders and any other SUV of the time besides Land Cruisers of course. I hate that they became expensive as hell


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Keep lying to yourself. They were never worthless. Sure you could find beater versions but they never seemed to sell for much below $10k even with 200k miles.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

simple said:


> Keep lying to yourself. They were never worthless. Sure you could find beater versions but they never seemed to sell for much below $10k even with 200k miles.


I guess you’re partially right. I’ve seen many, many rusted beaters around here in NJ, and ones for sale and they were basically worthless. Selling for a few thousand with tons of miles and rusted to hell. But, on the other hand, I never recall ever seeing a clean low mileage one for sale now that I think of it. I was never big into their market. So you might be right that nice ones always went for money, I just was never into following their market originally


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

NickW3 said:


> A couple years ago these things were worthless just like pathfinders and any other SUV of the time besides Land Cruisers of course. I hate that they became expensive as hell


I paid $675 for my 1998 Limited in 2018.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

simple said:


> Keep lying to yourself. They were never worthless. Sure you could find beater versions but they never seemed to sell for much below $10k even with 200k miles.


They pop up for sale all the time around here with 150,000-200,000 miles for $6,000 or less in great shape. That's with inflation, before that they were always quite affordable.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Even here in the land of Toyotas, where it is a competition on who can keep their early 2000s japanese cars the most pristine, they are still rarely 5 figure cars. 

It is not uncommon to see museum worthy ones on Marketplace, for surprisingly decent deals. Like first gen Sequoias, they are a rare soft spot in Toyota resale value. 

4th gens, and 5th gens are ridiculous, but you can still find a clean 3rd gen for a good deal. 

There was a lightly beat one with the TRD supercharger, and a few goodies, I looked at early last year asking $9000.

They really do look their age on the interior design though.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> I paid $675 for my 1998 Limited in 2018.


Most people don’t have access to that sort of deal. You should consider yourself extremely luck to have that sort of hookup.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

People go to Vegas and throw big money at a table and might not get anything back, at least you get a Toyota here.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

patrikman said:


> Most people don’t have access to that sort of deal. You should consider yourself extremely luck to have that sort of hookup.


For sure.

But to be fair, even around here it wouldn’t have been more than $3,000, if that. I cleaned it up nice but it took a lot of time and money to make it into something worth driving every day.

With that being said, when they do pop up for sale locally they’re typically reasonable compared to what we see on auction sites or dealers around metro areas.

There was an FJ Cruiser w/manual on marketplace a few weeks ago with 110,000 miles for $16,000. According to what we see on forums that should be a $30,000 car, but to normal people in normal parts of the country, it’s just a regular Toyota.

Tacomas are still $5,000 trucks, etc. The stuff we see on the internet, in my experience, is not what is happening in the real world as far as the vehicles I’ve been watching being sold and bought locally in rural America.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I'll take hard numbers over anecdotal evidence





__





Toyota 4Runner - 3rd Gen Market - CLASSIC.COM


There are 7 Toyota 4Runner - 3rd Gen for sale right now - Follow the Market and get notified with new listings and sale prices.




www.classic.com





See that trendline and low/high values?

Big old country out there. My rural town doesn't matter either but everyone is on the internet now and can easily figure out what their old stuff is worth. This ain't no PBS antiques roadshow world anymore.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

simple said:


> I'll take hard numbers over anecdotal evidence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s only worth what you can get for it. Also, nearly all those sale prices are for very low mileage examples, not daily driven vehicles with 150,000+ miles.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

simple said:


> I'll take hard numbers over anecdotal evidence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From your link. 

This is representative of the state of most 3rd gens, the outliers are those $20,000 ones that no one is buying in reality.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Quinn1.8t said:


> 22k-Mile 1996 Toyota 4Runner Limited 4x4
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 22k-Mile 1996 Toyota 4Runner Limited 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,354.
> ...


Already up to $29k with 6 days left. 🙃


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

How's this for nuts? 

A 2018 4R TRD OR with 107000 miles for $40K






Used Cars for Sale Near Me - CarGurus


Search used car listings to find the best deals. Use the best tools & resources to help with your purchase. We analyze millions of used cars daily.




www.cargurus.com


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

Seabird said:


> How's this for nuts?
> 
> A 2018 4R TRD OR with 107000 miles for $40K
> 
> ...


4 Runners seem to almost beat depreciation. I've never understood the crack like desire for the current generation, the interior feels like it belongs at Ikea.


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

Stradguy93 said:


> 4 Runners seem to almost beat depreciation. I've never understood the crack like desire for the current generation, the interior feels like it belongs at Ikea.


Agreed. Short height cabin, very tall, literally from a diff era but sells like hot cakes. Around here, if you are a "hot" mid 30s-40s mom/wife, its the vehicle to get. Like the SUV to drive to yoga before kids force you into the Tahoe/Escalade


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

The interior is fine for what it needs to do. Aside from the pretensions of the Limited, it's not a luxury SUV. The plastics aren't nice but all of the controls are easy to find and do what they're supposed to do. I have said it before, but the appeal of the 4R is its simplicity and reliability. It is probably the least stressful vehicle on the market today in terms of reliability and ease of maintenance. But at $40K, that appeal falls off a great deal. $40K is probably close to what it sold for new, and with triple digits on the clock... It's not nuts. It's stupid. I don't even think it's a unique color.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

Tommietank said:


> Agreed. Short height cabin, very tall, literally from a diff era but sells like hot cakes. Around here, if you are a "hot" mid 30s-40s mom/wife, its the vehicle to get. Like the SUV to drive to yoga before kids force you into the Tahoe/Escalade


The 4 Runner and Xterra, 2 vehicles popular with the ladies that don't make a whole lot of sense to me, but it is what it is. Id rather have something with an interior not constructed from Legos.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Stradguy93 said:


> The 4 Runner and Xterra, 2 vehicles popular with the ladies that don't make a whole lot of sense to me, but it is what it is. Id rather have something with an interior not constructed from Legos.


Someday men will understand that the majority of women view cars as appliances


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

simple said:


> Someday men will understand that the majority of women view cars as appliances


My wife, mom, and sisters view them as appliances, but like those appliances to be moderately nice.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Your rationale (if you can call it that with a straight face) is pretty reductive. It's almost as if... _gasp_ ...people have different preferences. It's a challenging concept so feel free to ruminate on it.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Wow, this one came out of the corner swinging at $850K

1990 Porsche Targa Singer - Max Power comission










Is it just me or are the pictures not that great? Maybe I'm just spoiled by seeing 911r's auctions so frequently.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Diamond Dave said:


> Wow, this one came out of the corner swinging at $850K
> 
> 1990 Porsche Targa Singer - Max Power comission
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd like to see Singer do a 964 without the backdating modifications. I'm not particularly enamored the pre-930 styling, but find the 964 and onward pretty appealing.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought this one was pretty cool seeing as Randy was from Lynchburg, Va. A place I visited often when I was young. He won Rookie of the year from his drive in this car and at the same time was a huge drug smuggler. If you haven't seen Bad Sport on Netflix there is an episode detailing his racing career and how he acquired his funds. 

Ex-Indianapolis 500 1986 March-Cosworth 86C


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1972 VW Karmann Ghia.

I like the color.









No Reserve: 1972 Volkswagen Karmann Ghia


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1972 Volkswagen Karmann Ghia at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,131.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Speaking of colour,
just saw this pinkish E-Type and it is pretty striking.









1973 Jaguar E-Type V12 Convertible For Sale By Auction


Rare and desirable Heather paint with Cerise interiorRece...




www.carandclassic.com






























Saw that auction site for the first time this morning, I like the way they do their write-ups...

_As spec choices go, this is undeniably bold. The colour scheme you see here is that which came from the factory in 1973 – Heather paint with a Cerise leather interior. And it’s something that suits the nature of the Series 3 to a tee: this car is no shrinking violet, with its brawny V12 motor and muscular profile, and it deserves an aesthetic that suits its character.

It’s clearly a formula that endears and beguiles, as the current owner has had this car since 1987, and before that there were only two keepers. Evidently it’s a machine that enraptures its owners, and the magic of that factory pink has to have something to do with it. It’s also important to note that the chassis and engine numbers on the bulkhead match those on the V5...

...the interior looks absolutely glorious in its vivid shade of Cerise, and it’s all in lovely condition too. The seat trim is in good order, with some pleasingly gentle weathering and no damage or undue wear, and they tilt forward correctly to allow access to the storage hidey-hole behind. The carpets are complete and in good order, as are all of the correct trim pieces and details. The car has a Pioneer CD/radio head unit (we’d guess early-2000s) and NEC speakers (probably late-80s/early-90s), but is otherwise all factory spec. The gauges are all functional, and it’s pleasing to note the presence of a dash-mounted plaque from supplying dealer Jack Barclay...

...inside the boot it’s all dry and tidy, with a good-quality load cover as well as the correct red tonneau cover for the roof. Under the floor panels we find that the car is fitted with a new fuel tank, and also has the correct spare wheel and original jack...

...the lusty 5.3-litre V12 is a real powerhouse of a unit, and it’s in fine fettle here. Having recently had its carburettors overhauled, fluids renewed and all gaskets replaced it’s running just as it should. The engine fires up easily, idles evenly with the trademark thrum, and pulls eagerly through the gears. The automatic transmission shifts smoothly as it should. The brakes are strong, and the suspension provides superlative comfort thanks to those new springs and dampers. There’s no to-do list here, this is a car to simply jump in and enjoy...

...we could wax lyrical about the enduring appeal of the E-Type’s sylph-like shape, or the muscular powertrain, or the continent-swallowing grand tourer credentials… but let’s be honest, this car’s real hook is its outstanding colour scheme. When’s the last time you saw a Series 3 in Heather over Cerise, if ever? It’s a real head-turner, and looks absolutely stunning in the metal.

And this car isn’t just about the outstanding spec choices. With only three owners from new, and the current one having enjoyed the car for an impressive thirty-five years, this is a rare find indeed. _


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Tornado Red Jaguar?


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Tornado Red Jaguar?


I’d say it looks closer to Porsche’s frozen berry, but even then not a perfect match. It’s definitely a great spec


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

That is stunning!


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

OUCH this hurts. With all the C4 talk lately, I took a closer look at this one and what a deal....$26K in that kind of condition it would be the absolute Belle of the Radwood ball.









1987 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe Callaway Twin Turbo


Bid for the chance to own a 1987 Chevrolet Corvette Coupe Callaway Twin Turbo at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,087.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

DerSpiegel said:


> OUCH this hurts. With all the C4 talk lately, I took a closer look at this one and what a deal....$26K in that kind of condition it would be the absolute Belle of the Radwood ball.


Eh. If you're going to really do up a c4, you should do it right. Here's a his and her's pair of Calloway c4s near me. This is how you do it, imo.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

6cylVWguy said:


> Eh. If you're going to really do up a c4, you should do it right. Here's a his and her's pair of Calloway c4s near me. This is how you do it, imo.
> View attachment 159580
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Dang, look at those things. Fantastico.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

DerSpiegel said:


> Dang, look at those things. Fantastico.


Indeed. I find C4s to be about the least appealing performance cars one could buy, but those two Calloways have me reconsidering my position!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Was this posted here, and I missed it?









2006 Volkswagen Phaeton W12


Bid for the chance to own a 2006 Volkswagen Phaeton W12 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,188.




bringatrailer.com





The seller actually is doing himself and the car a disservice.

Phaeton already have a LOT of minutia well worth pointing out that cars in 2022 can't match- and the Phaeton was first sold in 2002- designed in the 1990's-

Yet the 2006 W12 is beyond that- the engine and parts around it are different (and more powerful) than the 04-05 sold here in the U.S.- and very very few were ever sold. Like count on your fingers few.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1982 BMW R65LS

I like these special edition R65. They look great and are nimble.









No Reserve: 7k-Mile Modified 1982 BMW R65LS


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 7k-Mile Modified 1982 BMW R65LS at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,343.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1982 BMW R65LS
> 
> I like these special edition R65. They look great and are nimble.
> 
> ...


Seems like the BAT tax is real, even on a less desirable BMW model. For about half what the current bid on that is, you could buy this same model/similar year BMW:








1983 BMW R65LS r65 - motorcycles/scooters - by owner - vehicle...


1983 BMW r65ls I bought this bike because you don’t see a lot of them and like the cafe look with BMW styling. Unfortunately I haven’t ridden it much and has been in storage for 5 years. The bike...



sandiego.craigslist.org






* 1983 BMW R65LS r65 - $5,750 *


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1945 Chevrolet. Cool truck.









No Reserve: 1945 Chevrolet Dump Truck 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1945 Chevrolet Dump Truck 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,317.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

No Reserve: 1978 Chrysler LeBaron Town & Country Wagon


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1978 Chrysler LeBaron Town & Country Wagon at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,382.




bringatrailer.com





It's a beaut, Clark.


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

Surprised nobody put this up, yet:
1991 Volkswagen Jetta GLI 16V









I shouldn't have gotten rid of my 16v coupe.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

DUB0RA said:


> I thought this one was pretty cool seeing as Randy was from Lynchburg, Va. A place I visited often when I was young. He won Rookie of the year from his drive in this car and at the same time was a huge drug smuggler. If you haven't seen Bad Sport on Netflix there is an episode detailing his racing career and how he acquired his funds.
> 
> Ex-Indianapolis 500 1986 March-Cosworth 86C


I'm late seeing this, but as someone who currently has lived in Lynchburg VA for the last 16 years, I had no idea. Rad.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Ending in a few hours---an 06 997 Carrera. With _*85 *_miles. It's got a bunch of mods on it as well. What's the point of all of it?









85-Mile 2006 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 85-Mile 2006 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,389.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

6cylVWguy said:


> Ending in a few hours---an 06 997 Carrera. With _*85 *_miles. It's got a bunch of mods on it as well. What's the point of all of it?


That is bizarre. Not even a GT model, let alone an S. Needs new climate control switches too. Was the oil even changed from new??


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

DonPatrizio said:


> That is bizarre. Not even a GT model, let alone an S. Needs new climate control switches too. Was the oil even changed from new??


There's definitely more wear on that car than I would have expected. The pictures aren't detailed enough, but it looks like there's more cracks/wrinkles in the seats than you'd expect in an 85 mile car. I wonder if it sat in a showroom?


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

822-Mile 2008 Honda S2000










$61k for a 800 mile S2000.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

6cylVWguy said:


> There's definitely more wear on that car than I would have expected. The pictures aren't detailed enough, but it looks like there's more cracks/wrinkles in the seats than you'd expect in an 85 mile car. I wonder if it sat in a showroom?


Based on the comments section, looks like it's a 1 owner car, which sat in a garage of a car collector, and was started once a month. I also don't see the point, but I guess if someone wanted a brand new Porsche from 16 years ago, then this is as close as he will get. Hopefully the new owner will actually drive the thing, and not just tuck it away for another 16 years.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1977 Volkswagen Rabbit 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1977 Volkswagen Rabbit 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,864.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Modified Fox body









Modified 1989 Ford Mustang LX 5.0 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1989 Ford Mustang LX 5.0 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,820.




bringatrailer.com
































I absolutely love this thing for some reason

especially the 90s era drive by video






been kicking ass for all of these years


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1977 Volkswagen Golf GTI


Bid for the chance to own a 1977 Volkswagen Golf GTI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,784.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

HI SPEED said:


> Modified Fox body
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought the front end looked like a 90's Thunderbird, the ad confirms, Thunderbird headlights. The front styling isn't my cup of tea, but I can dig the rear styling.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I know they're not everyone's cup of tea, but this is still at $35k with just 5 hours to go for a dove blue highroof, which is quite rare in the U.S. Perhaps the big Deluxe dollars don't translate to more industrial version, no matter the rarity. Wouldn't you love to drive this across a big bridge on a blustery day?  









1967 Volkswagen Type 2 High-Roof Panel Van


Bid for the chance to own a 1967 Volkswagen Type 2 High-Roof Panel Van at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,488.




bringatrailer.com





I think it'll go higher, but how much I couldn't begin to guess.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> I know they're not everyone's cup of tea, but this is still at $35k with just 5 hours to go for a dove blue highroof, which is quite rare in the U.S. Perhaps the big Deluxe dollars don't translate to more industrial version, no matter the rarity. Wouldn't you love to drive this across a big bridge on a blustery day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that thing comes to a dead stop in a stiff headwind.


----------



## michel96 (Mar 18, 2021)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1977 Volkswagen Rabbit 4-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1977 Volkswagen Rabbit 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,864.
> ...



Ahhhhh.... so cute(somehow!). My dad owned a 1976 dark brown with tan interior (but with carburator; fuel injection arrived in 1977). It was the second car that I drove. It was self-destructive but surely a memorable car. Despite the crazy problems (the head was rebuilt), he replaced it with another one in 1980.... which I drove for years....unfortunately it was also a POS....


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> I know they're not everyone's cup of tea, but this is still at $35k with just 5 hours to go for a dove blue highroof, which is quite rare in the U.S.


I didn't do much reading of the write up or the comments, but I've always been more of a panel guy than a deluxe guy, but something seems off for a 67 to be dove blue. I've always associated that color to be on much earlier split window buses.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Matt said:


> I didn't do much reading of the write up or the comments, but I've always been more of a panel guy than a deluxe guy, but something seems off for a 67 to be dove blue. I've always associated that color to be on much earlier split window buses.


The amazing thing is they all have the same wheelbase as standard VW Beetles. Maybe that's common knowledge, but I only learned it recently.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

HI SPEED said:


> Modified Fox body
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your post sent me down a www.griggsracing.com rabbit hole for about 30 mins last night building the ultimate pretend suspension for a '88 T-Bird.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Wooooow.

Fox bodies are one of those cars that when built just right, there is nothing cooler.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Matt said:


> I didn't do much reading of the write up or the comments, but I've always been more of a panel guy than a deluxe guy, but something seems off for a 67 to be dove blue. I've always associated that color to be on much earlier split window buses.


As far as I know it was available through the whole split-screen era, and possibly even later. It and an off-white are the standard colors for commercial vehicles.

Of course this may or may not be stock, so there’s that.













DerSpiegel said:


> The amazing thing is they all have the same wheelbase as standard VW Beetles. Maybe that's common knowledge, but I only learned it recently.


Yup! It’s pretty common knowledge in the air-cooled community, but there’s always an influx of new people, so it needs to be taught. That’s a good thing, as most old car communities don’t even _have_ an influx of new people.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm holding out for when a certain two-toned version to hits BAT...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

DerSpiegel said:


> The amazing thing is they all have the same wheelbase as standard VW Beetles. Maybe that's common knowledge, but I only learned it recently.


I didn't know that.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1989 Volkswagen Vanagon Syncro.









1989 Volkswagen Vanagon GL Syncro Camper 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1989 Volkswagen Vanagon GL Syncro Camper 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,738.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1988 BMW M3

That one is my favorite color.









1988 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a 1988 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,847.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1985 BMW M635CSi









Euro 1985 BMW M635CSi


Bid for the chance to own a Euro 1985 BMW M635CSi at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,707.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> I know they're not everyone's cup of tea, but this is still at $35k with just 5 hours to go for a dove blue highroof, which is quite rare in the U.S. Perhaps the big Deluxe dollars don't translate to more industrial version, no matter the rarity. Wouldn't you love to drive this across a big bridge on a blustery day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hammer dropped at $60K plus tax, fees, & shipping (if needed).

Wow


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1989 Volkswagen Vanagon Syncro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At $28K with 1 day to go. Seems cheap to me and with it ending on a Saturday, I wonder if someone will steal it?


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Matt said:


> At $28K with 1 day to go. Seems cheap to me and with it ending on a Saturday, I wonder if someone will steal it?


No such thing as a steal on BAT lmao


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Just Another Sweater said:


> The hammer dropped at $60K plus tax, fees, & shipping (if needed).
> 
> Wow


Bid to $60K which is likely less than what the seller has into it, given it's fully restored. This is a tough one because it's neat and it's rare, but the use case is very limited. Like, what do you do with it? Too nice to convert to a coffee stand, not practical as a vanlife camper and/or it's too nice to beat up, not able to carry passengers, and not really the kind of thing people want to weekend cruise in unless hi top cargo vans is your kind of bag, baby.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> Bid to $60K which is likely less than what the seller has into it, given it's fully restored. This is a tough one because it's neat and it's rare, but the use case is very limited. Like, what do you do with it? Too nice to convert to a coffee stand, not practical as a vanlife camper and/or it's too nice to beat up, not able to carry passengers, and not really the kind of thing people want to weekend cruise in unless hi top cargo vans is your kind of bag, baby.


Which is precisely why commercial buses have always gone for a much lower price than a passenger bus, IMO.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Stromaluski said:


> Which is precisely why commercial buses have always gone for a much lower price than a passenger bus, IMO.


I had a 63' double door walk through camper pre-divorce and I'd honestly take that over any passenger carrying bus assuming I couldn't pick barndoor 23 window deluxe, sell it and buy two commercial ones


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1968 Chevrolet C20 Pickup Truck.









1968 Chevrolet C20 Longhorn Pickup 4-Speed w/ Franklin Camper


Bid for the chance to own a 1968 Chevrolet C20 Longhorn Pickup 4-Speed w/ Franklin Camper at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #67,186.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1968 Chevrolet C20 Pickup Truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Because why not?


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1968 Chevrolet C20 Pickup Truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The November 1968 issue of Playboy in the shelf is a nice touch


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Stradguy93 said:


> Why? Because why not?


Have you ever struggled to start an outdoor fire pit?


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Have you ever struggled to start an outdoor fire pit?


All the time, luckily now there is a simple solution.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Bid to $60K which is likely less than what the seller has into it, given it's fully restored. This is a tough one because it's neat and it's rare, but the use case is very limited. Like, what do you do with it? Too nice to convert to a coffee stand, not practical as a vanlife camper and/or it's too nice to beat up, not able to carry passengers, and not really the kind of thing people want to weekend cruise in unless hi top cargo vans is your kind of bag, baby.


Personally I just think it is a butt ugly money pit. Someone would have to really want it for whatever purpose to pay that much money. That's 997 turbo with less than 80K miles that is in need of some maintenance and time less than a year ago.

The BAT market just makes no sense to a rational person without fy money.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> Which is precisely why commercial buses have always gone for a much lower price than a passenger bus, IMO.


Exactly, except now add the fact this thing is like 3 stories tall due to walkthrough plus roof rack (which is honestly hilarious given how high off the ground it is). It's a niche of a niche.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> 1977 Volkswagen Golf GTI
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1977 Volkswagen Golf GTI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #66,784.
> ...


Sold for $40,250.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Whoever built this lives in my head. I wish that I had this truck to use as a private limo to drive folks from the airport to Telluride in style.

V10 power, all black, and proper highway tires that can handle snow. Those seats!









2004 Ford Excursion Limited 4x4 - V10 Power, 4WD, Rear Partition, Numerous VIP Modifications


This 2004 Ford Excursion Limited 4x4 is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends March 11 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

2k-Mile 2012 Lexus LFA Nurburgring Package










13 days left and already at $1,000,000.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

roman16v said:


> 2k-Mile 2012 Lexus LFA Nurburgring Package
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overpriced?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

$2.8M worth of prestige gap!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1983 Audi Quattro 20V









20V-Powered 1983 Audi Quattro


Bid for the chance to own a 20V-Powered 1983 Audi Quattro at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #67,366.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1983 Audi Quattro 20V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that this morning, what a clean looking build. The wheels baffle me but the rest of it is spot on.

Any of the Cal crew recognize the road in the driving video? Listing says the car is located in San Jose but that road definitely looks SoCal.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I wonder what that's going to sell for.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

roman16v said:


> 2k-Mile 2012 Lexus LFA Nurburgring Package
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, I've actually sat in this exact vehicle back when it was in the Balise showroom! Really cool experience.

Last sold for $770k back in 2018 2012 Lexus LFA Nürburgring - Sports Car Market


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1983 Audi Quattro 20V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sold for $50k


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

I'd go for this before I'd go for one of those more recent Zagato abominations -


















1989 Aston Martin Lagonda


Bid for the chance to own a 1989 Aston Martin Lagonda at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #67,956.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

andlf said:


> Sold for $50k


That's more than I can afford.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

DerSpiegel said:


> Any of the Cal crew recognize the road in the driving video? Listing says the car is located in San Jose but that road definitely looks SoCal.


Angeles Crest in LA.


----------



## tone228 (Jan 21, 2014)

The Murcielago aged a lot better than I thought it would, interior and exterior. 









No Reserve: 2002 Lamborghini Murcielago 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2002 Lamborghini Murcielago 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #67,240.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

No Reserve: 1997 Toyota Supra Turbo 6-Speed










$156 with two days left.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

13k-Mile 1993 Ferrari 512 TR










I love Ferrari but hate the Testarossa and the 512. This one is at $261k with three days left. Didn't know these were such big money cars, even with the current market status...


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

1995 Ferrari 456 GT 6-Speed










456 with 6 speed. Wonder what this will end at?


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

tone228 said:


> The Murcielago aged a lot better than I thought it would, interior and exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. I agree with you that it has aged far better than expected. I thought it was a bit garish compared to the Diablo when it first came out, but now I'd go as far as saying it may be the high point for Lamborghini.



roman16v said:


> 13k-Mile 1993 Ferrari 512 TR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear what you're saying, but I don't like it. I adore the Testarossa because it is so iconic. I even loved it at its low point in the early 2000s though, so I'm probably crazy.



roman16v said:


> 1995 Ferrari 456 GT 6-Speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These make me more regretful than almost anything else, and at least as regretful as the NSX circa 2010 does. Would have, should have, probably couldn't have realistically. It was an attainable dream car for me, but it's slipping out of reach.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

tone228 said:


> The Murcielago aged a lot better than I thought it would, interior and exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the all time greats for sure. Absolutely Lamborghini’s best era. Gorgeous from every angle. Sad to see that they’ll now always be so far from my grasp lol


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

roman16v said:


> 13k-Mile 1993 Ferrari 512 TR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could you hate the 512 and TR?? I agree as a kid I didn’t get it, but as I aged I realized the beauty. Nowadays they’re unobtainable as you see, but mid 2000’s they weren’t worth **** like the awful 348, 456, 612, 412 and so on. Cant get any of them for “cheap” now


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

S54-Powered 2002 BMW 325i Touring 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a S54-Powered 2002 BMW 325i Touring 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #67,943.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

Sporin said:


> S54-Powered 2002 BMW 325i Touring 6-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a S54-Powered 2002 BMW 325i Touring 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #67,943.
> ...


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Ugh this page is magnificent. Why couldn't I have been born rich...


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

No Reserve: 2003 Lexus LS430










Curious to see what this ends at. Less desirable 01-03 model with non-led tails, 17" wheels, 5 speed transmission... a lot of things they updated in the 04-06 range.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

roman16v said:


> 13k-Mile 1993 Ferrari 512 TR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may not like them yourself but they are pretty legendary that I'm not surprised the price is where it's at.


----------



## KevPCon (Apr 10, 2006)

roman16v said:


> No Reserve: 2003 Lexus LS430
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, I sold the identical car around a year ago that was probably the nicest one on the planet. I couldn't give it away ('01-'03's were definitely not the ones to have at all), and finally sold it for $4k less than this thing is already at


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

KevPCon said:


> Ugh, I sold the identical car around a year ago that was probably the nicest one on the planet. I couldn't give it away ('01-'03's were definitely not the ones to have at all), and finally sold it for $4k less than this thing is already at


I think anyone that sold a car within the last 2-3 years said the same thing.

I had parts/cars that I couldn't give away - I mean that literally. They went to the scrap yard after some major bits were parted.

Today, I'm seeing some pretty intense, almost comical listings.

Ah well...


----------



## KevPCon (Apr 10, 2006)

vwishndaetr said:


> I think anyone that sold a car within the last 2-3 years said the same thing.
> 
> I had parts/cars that I couldn't give away - I mean that literally. They went to the scrap yard after some major bits were parted.
> 
> ...


No doubt. Definitely could be worse, my friend sold his GT3 and the current market is at least $30k more than he sold it for. Yikes.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

People are selling 200k mile second gen Lexus RX's for 10-15k.....and people are buying them.
People be cray sometimes


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

x(why)z said:


> These make me more regretful than almost anything else, and at least as regretful as the NSX circa 2010 does. Would have, should have, probably couldn't have realistically. It was an attainable dream car for me, but it's slipping out of reach.


Ferrari 456 maintenance and repair costs will turtle your ween. I know it's little comfort, but you're probably better off. 612 Scag is the same way.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

DerSpiegel said:


> Ferrari 456 maintenance and repair costs will turtle your ween. I know it's little comfort, but you're probably better off. 612 Scag is the same way.


The 456 is my favorite Ferrari and a few years ago, when 6spd cars were $60k-$80k, I asked a head Ferrari tech about reliability. He said they have a lot of electrical and HVAC issues. He said the 550, but not necessarily 575, are proving the most robust cars to own. Despite mechanical similarities, he said the 456/456M "is just more trouble."

This was during the time my dad had a 355 and went through two 5-figure "major" bills.

It's too bad because all the Ferraris of that era are pretty much peak desirability and peak driving experience (when running) for me.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Never driven a Type R, but they are growing on me lately. This 1998 Integra Type-R should be an interesting one to watch - 3rd appearance on BAT.

Aug2020 - 96K miles - $34,000
Jun2021 - 97K miles - $48,000


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

This is a tremendously cool project. Highly recommend watching the owner video.

1963 Gillig Bus restoration Porsche Hauler


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Diamond Dave said:


> Never driven a Type R, but they are growing on me lately. This 1998 Integra Type-R should be an interesting one to watch - 3rd appearance on BAT.
> 
> Aug2020 - 96K miles - $34,000
> Jun2021 - 97K miles - $48,000


How to tell if it has a reserve? Looks like a yolo/feeler type listing...

I mean the car is dirty lol.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

They all have reserve unless the action title says "No Reserve: [car]"


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

I forgot this car even existed. I remember being disappointed by it when it was reintroduced back in the mid-00's, and then sort of wrote it off.

This one has to be one of the cleanest ones in existence though. 10k miles, 6-speed Spyder GT.

No Reserve: 10k-Mile 2008 Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder GT 6-Speed


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

masa8888 said:


> I forgot this car even existed. I remember being disappointed by it when it was reintroduced back in the mid-00's, and then sort of wrote it off.
> 
> This one has to be one of the cleanest ones in existence though. 10k miles, 6-speed Spyder GT.
> 
> No Reserve: 10k-Mile 2008 Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder GT 6-Speed


The 3g and 4g eclipses are abominations. Such a terrible thing that happened to the eclipse. The DSM’s are such legendary cars and then they decided to throw a ****ty v6 in the 3/4g’s and ruined it. And nowadays they brought it “back” with the “eclipse cross” which further taints the name of a great car

Besides that, this has to be the cleanest one to exist. Cant imagine it goes for much though


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

wait - are those the factory seats? <notbad>

If you look at it like a sporty-lookin' Sebring, I dig it. I always thought the 4g styling was pretty good.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Cr4shT3st said:


> wait - are those the factory seats?
> 
> If you look at it like a sporty-lookin' Sebring, I dig it. I always thought the 4g styling was pretty good.


Have to agree those seats are pretty sick. Besides that, eh


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

masa8888 said:


> I forgot this car even existed. I remember being disappointed by it when it was reintroduced back in the mid-00's, and then sort of wrote it off.
> 
> No Reserve: 10k-Mile 2008 Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder GT 6-Speed



Daym, baby got back.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Diamond Dave said:


> Never driven a Type R, but they are growing on me lately. This 1998 Integra Type-R should be an interesting one to watch - 3rd appearance on BAT.
> 
> Aug2020 - 96K miles - $34,000
> Jun2021 - 97K miles - $48,000


That’s where we are at unfortunately. Buy a car on the internet, flex on the gram, drive it to some shows. Turn around and sell it the same way while the market is still hot, maybe in hopes of one of the people who were outbid won’t let it happen again. Maybe they realized they made a mistake?


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

DerSpiegel said:


> Daym, baby got back.


I don't think I've ever seen one of these in convertible form. Weird. Looks very attractive.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

DerSpiegel said:


> Ferrari 456 maintenance and repair costs will turtle your ween. I know it's little comfort, but you're probably better off. 612 Scag is the same way.


what if I LS Swap it...


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Chapel said:


> what if I LS Swap it...


Heinous


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

masa8888 said:


> No Reserve: 10k-Mile 2008 Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder GT 6-Speed


I'm stil a bit bitter by this. My Dad's wife has a habit for buying low mileage creampuff cars from her friends. One year she acquired this gen spyder - black convertible turbo 6spd. No matter that my brother and her son regularly trash their cars, but I'm the one that always has pristine, well taken care of vehicle - she would NEVER let me drive it. One time, she took me to a dental appointment on her way to work and I don't think she shifted above 2K RPM once. MADDENING!!


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Diamond Dave said:


> I'm stil a bit bitter by this. My Dad's wife has a habit for buying low mileage creampuff cars from her friends. One year she acquired this gen spyder - black convertible turbo 6spd. No matter that my brother and her son regularly trash their cars, but I'm the one that always has pristine, well taken care of vehicle - she would NEVER let me drive it. One time, she took me to a dental appointment on her way to work and I don't think she shifted above 2K RPM once. MADDENING!!


Did the 4g’s ever come turbo? I thought they all came with boat anchors? SOHC I4 and a v6


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

NickW3 said:


> Did the 4g’s ever come turbo? I thought they all came with boat anchors? SOHC I4 and a v6


I looked it up, no. The specs on these are kind of shocking. They make decent power on paper:










But then you keep looking at the specs and see the Curb weight. For a small-ish 2 door coupe/convertible, I'd have expected between 2500-3000 pounds. This is unbelievably heavy.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Not, BAT, but rather CAB...

MK5 R32 Manual





































This thing is only 550km from me, and in Canada. If for some reason it doesn't go over 10K USD I might throw in a bid.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

KrisA said:


> Not, BAT, but rather CAB...
> 
> MK5 R32 Manual
> 
> ...


I drove one of these for the first time three years ago when I was shopping for a fun car. It was fun, but thirty minutes later I took an Evo X for a spin and forgot about the R32 almost instantly. 

I ended up with neither of them as the X sold later that day while I was still debating whether I really wanted it. 

A very cool car, but I don't think it's interesting enough to be a third car. As a primary vehicle, I think it's about perfect, though.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

KrisA said:


> Not, BAT, but rather CAB...
> 
> MK5 R32 Manual
> 
> ...


I didn’t know other countries got the R with a manual. That’d be a cool car to own. It’ll probably go for 25k


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

KrisA said:


> Not, BAT, but rather CAB...
> 
> MK5 R32 Manual
> 
> ...


I would imagine that not being register-able in the US yet will probably hurt the value to some extent. Super cool, though. I had no idea that VW sold R32s in other years in other countries.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Stromaluski said:


> I would imagine that not being register-able in the US yet will probably hurt the value to some extent. Super cool, though. I had no idea that VW sold R32s in other years in other countries.


Tell that to the R34 and S15 markets lol. Their values only continue to go up and they aren’t legal yet


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Stromaluski said:


> I would imagine that not being register-able in the US yet will probably hurt the value to some extent. Super cool, though. I had no idea that VW sold R32s in other years in other countries.


Florida. It might even be eligible for a EPA/NHTSA waiver since a substantially similar model was certified for sale here?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,406.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,406.
> ...



Final year of the first generation. Best looking Scirocco produced.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

KrisA said:


> Not, BAT, but rather CAB...
> 
> MK5 R32 Manual
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that's cool... 



x(why)z said:


> I drove one of these for the first time three years ago when I was shopping for a fun car. It was fun, but thirty minutes later I took an Evo X for a spin and forgot about the R32 almost instantly.
> 
> I ended up with neither of them as the X sold later that day while I was still debating whether I really wanted it.
> 
> A very cool car, but I don't think it's interesting enough to be a third car. As a primary vehicle, I think it's about perfect, though.


Where did you drive a manual mkV R32?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Citroën DS









34-Years-Owned 1971 Citroen DS21


Bid for the chance to own a 34-Years-Owned 1971 Citroen DS21 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,005.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,406.
> ...


If I had the space I'd love to have this. What fun car to just tool around the street in--go to some shows or cars and coffee events.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

How the hell is this thing bidding at almost twenty grand out the gate? It's an '87 Benz 300 SDL with 119,000 miles on it.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Also listed today is an E39 M5, a 2003 with only 55K miles, bidding at a quarter of what that clunky diesel Mercedes with over twice the mileage is.









Clean AF too:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

roman16v said:


> No Reserve: 2003 Lexus LS430
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ended at $18k. Really makes me wonder what I could sell mine for right now... but then I also wonder what I would replace it with?


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

TJSwoboda said:


> Also listed today is an E39 M5, a 2003 with only 55K miles, bidding at a quarter of what that clunky diesel Mercedes with over twice the mileage is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it just comes down to different types of bidders. The Merc will prob be top dollar and was just bid to top dollar right away, meanwhile the M5 is slowly bidding up to top. Most likely the M will go for triple the Merc; it’s not over until it’s over


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

mhjett said:


> Oh wow, that's cool...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you drive a manual mkV R32?


I'm an idiot; it was a 2012 Golf R. I honestly have paid not attention to VW offerings since the early 2000s and totally confused the models. Maybe the R32 is massively better. The R was great, but not as a third car. Perfect fun daily driver, though.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1970 Plymouth Superbird 440+6


Bid for the chance to own a 1970 Plymouth Superbird 440+6 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,014.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Touareg V10 TDI w/ 182k miles No Reserve. Buy for < $15k, stash $20k for inevitable maintenance 

No Reserve: 2007 Volkswagen Touareg V10 TDI


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

masa8888 said:


> Touareg V10 TDI w/ 182k miles No Reserve. Buy for < $15k, stash $20k for inevitable maintenance
> 
> No Reserve: 2007 Volkswagen Touareg V10 TDI


Current owner has only put 400 miles on it? That seems like a huge red flag...

Except then in the comments, the seller states that it's his friend's car and that he's put 2k miles on it?

Something seems odd.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

A celica race car on BAT








2000 Toyota Celica GT-S Race Car


Bid for the chance to own a 2000 Toyota Celica GT-S Race Car at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,170.




bringatrailer.com





has a built motor, full cage, not street legal by the looks of it though


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

elite.mafia said:


> not street legal by the looks of it though


Florida is always the answer.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Stromaluski said:


> Current owner has only put 400 miles on it? That seems like a huge red flag...
> 
> Except then in the comments, the seller states that it's his friend's car and that he's put 2k miles on it?
> 
> Something seems odd.


maybe hes confused as to how many miles theyve put on _this engine _?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

thegave said:


> Florida is always the answer.


To the question everyone is afraid to ask.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

$325k atm 😉


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

philf1fan said:


> View attachment 167611
> 
> $325k atm 😉


Reminds me of the below auction when it became clear that the best way to get top dollar on BaT is to paint the Porsche logo on the side.








1964 Volkswagen Type 2 Panel Van


Bid for the chance to own a 1964 Volkswagen Type 2 Panel Van at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #63,300.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

No Reserve: 40k-Mile 2013 Volkswagen Golf R 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 40k-Mile 2013 Volkswagen Golf R 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,511.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

1991 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V


Bid for the chance to own a 1991 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,729.




bringatrailer.com













#DROOL


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Lower it


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

simple said:


> Love it


Fixed.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

simple said:


> Lower it


It's definitely not on stock suspension. I threw a bid on it just to follow along. It if was a '92, I'd go hard for this one


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Matt said:


> It's definitely not on stock suspension. I threw a bid on it just to follow along. It if was a '92, I'd go hard for this one


What changed in '92 that makes it more appealing?

I would absolutely give up my car for a nice MkII GTi. All-time favourite.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

x(why)z said:


> What changed in '92 that makes it more appealing?


There's no difference between '91s and '92s. I just had a '92 from 1996-2010 and that specific year holds a special place in my heart. I even went and drove one my freshman year of college because I was so obsessed and I have a mint dealer brochure that would go with it perfectly!

I also have CA year appropriate personalized plates that I couldn't use on a '91.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Matt said:


> There's no difference between '91s and '92s. I just had a '92 from 1996-2010 and that specific year holds a special place in my heart. I even went and drove one my freshman year of college because I was so obsessed and I have a mint dealer brochure that would go with it perfectly!
> 
> I also have CA year appropriate personalized plates that I couldn't use on a '91.


Good enough! One of my friends in HS had a '92, so I get it. I had a '92 Civic sedan at the same time and I'm super nostalgic for both.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

stevevr6 said:


> No Reserve: 40k-Mile 2013 Volkswagen Golf R 6-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 40k-Mile 2013 Volkswagen Golf R 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,511.
> ...


That must be the first one to be listed on BAT I'm curious how it'll do as the last two-door R. Not many persist in such unmodified condition and it has the right number of doors in the right color. My over-under is $30k.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BMW 325i Hartge









1987 BMW 325i Hartge H26 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1987 BMW 325i Hartge H26 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,441.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Matt said:


> 1991 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1991 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,729.
> ...


Local car to me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1977 Dodge Van.

There used to be a time when these vans where all over the place.

This one is in rough shape.









1977 Dodge Tradesman B200 Conversion Van


Bid for the chance to own a 1977 Dodge Tradesman B200 Conversion Van at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,275.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Nice


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

What in God's name...
$40k illuminated PORSCHE sign


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

One of the best looking car IMHO.

Unfortunately the pictures suc. The photog has no idea how the DOF works and how to use light.

All kind of modern upgrades, 500ci EFI motor.









Modified 1969 Dodge Charger


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1969 Dodge Charger at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,473.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1971 Daytona









1971 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona Berlinetta


Bid for the chance to own a 1971 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona Berlinetta at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,002.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1973 Dino









1973 Ferrari Dino 246 GTS


Bid for the chance to own a 1973 Ferrari Dino 246 GTS at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,081.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

19k-Mile 1984 Ferrari 308 GTSi Quattrovalvole


Bid for the chance to own a 19k-Mile 1984 Ferrari 308 GTSi Quattrovalvole at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,682.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> One of the best looking car IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My boss had one back in the mid-90s. I drove it a few times, couldn't believe how huge it was.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

$31,500 and 2 days to go  



Matt said:


> 1991 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1991 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,729.
> ...


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

stevevr6 said:


> $31,500 and 2 days to go


So hot but so much money


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Not long ago, my brother and I were talking about how low 968 prices are. Well, no more.

An 8k mile 1992 968 coupe in an admittedly lovely combination of Amethyst Metallic over Light Gray Cloth W/Magenta Accents just sold for... *$164,000*









8k-Mile 1992 Porsche 968 Coupe 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 8k-Mile 1992 Porsche 968 Coupe 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,588.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 19k-Mile 1984 Ferrari 308 GTSi Quattrovalvole
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 19k-Mile 1984 Ferrari 308 GTSi Quattrovalvole at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,682.
> ...


This gives me feelings. I _adore _it.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Not long ago, my brother and I were talking about how low 968 prices are. Well, no more.
> 
> An 8k mile 1992 968 coupe in an admittedly lovely combination of Amethyst Metallic over Light Gray Cloth W/Magenta Accents just sold for... *$164,000*


That's crazy for a 968, IMO. The rare color combo, the miles, and what looks to be completely immaculate condition certainly helped bring this home at what has to be a record price. Your average color, average interior, average condition >80k mile 968 is still not going to bring huge money.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

6cylVWguy said:


> That's crazy for a 968, IMO. The rare color combo, the miles, and what looks to be completely immaculate condition certainly helped bring this home at what has to be a record price. Your average color, average interior, average condition >80k mile 968 is still not going to bring huge money.


I am starting to regret not prioritizing a clean 944 Turbo when they were in the low teens.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Not long ago, my brother and I were talking about how low 968 prices are. Well, no more.
> 
> An 8k mile 1992 968 coupe in an admittedly lovely combination of Amethyst Metallic over Light Gray Cloth W/Magenta Accents just sold for... *$164,000*


Nooooo no no no. Those are good cars but not THAT good. Groovy colors for sure and it has a LSD but still with standard wheels and what would you do with it? Every mile driven devalues the thing.

If I'm paying $100K+ for a 968 it had better say Club Sport on the side.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

What in the world? $160k 968 and its not even a Clubsport...


----------



## Jasonloaf (Oct 9, 2016)

What in the world! $32k with 2 days left


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Such a trip, I washed (and drove) countless new Mk II GTis back in the day at a dealership in San Luis Obispo. They were good then, and are good now.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Has the E30 M3 reached an all new level of madness? Sold at $145k and I don't even see anything particularly special about it besides the relatively low miles

1990 BMW M3 for sale on BaT Auctions - sold for $145,000 on March 22, 2022 (Lot #68,625) | Bring a Trailer


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

^Nuts. RNM at $51k in Oct 2019 and how it sells for $145k. 

That mkII GTI 16v will be a fun close to watch.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The Mk2 Golf has always been special. Nice to see them fetch good money now.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

We have reached a point where the cars of our youth are now coveted by those same people, only now they have money.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Maximum_Download said:


> We have reached a point where the cars of our youth are now coveted by those same people, only now they have money.


At 35k now. While all the trolls that never buy anything are bitching about a possible mileage discrepancy, the guys in their late 40s/early 50s that actually have money are driving it to a record price. Those buyers are like "They all had broken clusters 20 years ago when they were cheap, why care now?"😂
Alas... It's crystal clear now that I'm never getting another nice 2.0 16v for a reasonable price.😢


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

I think I might need to put up my 1997 Gti vr6 Ginster up on BaT. Car is all stock minus front grill and headlights.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

No Reserve: 2004 Volvo V70R 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2004 Volvo V70R 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,256.




bringatrailer.com























Oh my.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Shame on you! How can you post up a Volvo R variant and not include a picture of their coolest interior aesthetic? Here, let me do it for you...











Meh... It's not a good picture anyway. The seller should have done a little better.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

964 C4 widebody in Amazon Green over Ascot Brown 💗

1994 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 Widebody


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

Sporin said:


> No Reserve: 2004 Volvo V70R 6-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2004 Volvo V70R 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,256.
> ...


Never have driven an R, but I loved my P2 wagon back in the day. It is honestly hard to beat the practicality and lazy boy like seats. 👌


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

masa8888 said:


> 964 C4 widebody in Amazon Green over Ascot Brown 💗
> 
> 1994 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 Widebody


That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> That is absolutely beautiful!


Yeah, didn't know those existed.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

It's easy (and justified) to throw shade at all things American car from the 1970s, but these Cadillacs were genuinely high quality. Look at the photos and the detail that went into these cars - I grew grew up with them and boy does this generate the wants and feels.









1979 Cadillac Coupe DeVille


Bid for the chance to own a 1979 Cadillac Coupe DeVille at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,661.




bringatrailer.com













Distinctive and clean profile










From this angle though, need trunk? Add length LOL.











The interiors were really the thing though. They were luxurious and well made.










This shot is a good example of the details - chrome seat edge protector, mini Cadillac emblem on the seat trim, and you could fit gobs of stuff into those seatback pockets.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

I love old Cadillacs from that era. My dad always drove them, so I grew up in them.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Stromaluski said:


> I love old Cadillacs from that era. My dad always drove them, so I grew up in them.


Yep, my granddad and uncle were the devotees.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

may be a ROZAP in this thread, but has this been posted? anyone going? I plan to attend since I'm local. 






BaT Alumni Gathering: Indianapolis Motor Speedway Museum Bring a Trailer


Learn more about BaT Alumni Gathering: Indianapolis Motor Speedway Museum on Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Meyers Manx









Meyers Manx


Bid for the chance to own a Meyers Manx at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,820.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

DerSpiegel said:


> It's easy (and justified) to throw shade at all things American car from the 1970s, but these Cadillacs were genuinely high quality. Look at the photos and the detail that went into these cars - I grew grew up with them and boy does this generate the wants and feels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mom had 2 of these coupes in the 80s/early 90s. The first one was a 79 exactly like this except silver. Both hand me downs from her paternal grandmother, who had a particular affection for her. Great grandmom got a new Caddy every 3 or 4 years. Anyway, there was no shortage of breakdowns with these specimens that had under 30,000 miles both times they were given to my mom. My grandfather paid to fix them every time of course. Poor middle man
They WERE fantastic in the cases when I would get a flat on my bmx bike and make her pick me up (remember collect calls?). Throw a bmx bike in the trunk and you only lose space for one dead hooker.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

stevevr6 said:


> $31,500 and 2 days to go


The F is going on in Ontario?

"The provided Carfax Canada report notes collision entries in 1993 and 1998, a vandalism entry in 1994, glass breakage in January 1995, and “theft from auto” in May 1995."


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

MAC said:


> At 35k now. While all the trolls that never buy anything are bitching about a possible mileage discrepancy, the guys in their late 40s/early 50s that actually have money are driving it to a record price. Those buyers are like "They all had broken clusters 20 years ago when they were cheap, why care now?"😂
> Alas... It's crystal clear now that I'm never getting another nice 2.0 16v for a reasonable price.😢


They're still out there. But best to buy one sooner rather than later.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Let's ♫Pretend that we're deaaaaed-ead...♫ in an L7, with only 6000 miles on it. No, I didn't miss a zero.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's not an M3, but this E30 will likely go for beaucoup bucks: An '89 BMW 325 convertible, five speed manual... And 11K miles:


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

DerSpiegel said:


> ...and you could fit gobs of stuff into those seatback pockets.


Like your Thomas Guide.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

9k-Mile 1982 Chevrolet Camaro Z28 Indy 500 Pace Car Commemorative Edition


Bid for the chance to own a 9k-Mile 1982 Chevrolet Camaro Z28 Indy 500 Pace Car Commemorative Edition at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,751.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

masa8888 said:


> 964 C4 widebody in Amazon Green over Ascot Brown 💗
> 
> 1994 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 Widebody


I keep coming back to this listing. It's stunning.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

4 hrs left









1991 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V


Bid for the chance to own a 1991 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,729.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

stevevr6 said:


> 4 hrs left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


currently at $40,310 

$26,400 was there for about a day or so and I was amazed at that number...but 40k. Whoa.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is so good.









454-Powered 1966 Chevrolet Chevelle 300 Sedan 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 454-Powered 1966 Chevrolet Chevelle 300 Sedan 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,340.




bringatrailer.com





-Big block
-Plus sized steel wheels
-Brushed silver bumpers and trim
-Red interior

This is pretty much how a modernized classic should be done in my eyes. My only complaint is the steering wheel.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Just commented in there. I had an '87 GTI 16v for over 9 years and 170,000 miles. Great car!


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This is pretty how a modernized classic should be done in my eyes. My only complaint is the steering wheel.


You should edit your post and add a link 😉


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

x(why)z said:


> I keep coming back to this listing. It's stunning.


It's the rear wiper, isn't it?

Also 566 photos?! Impressive and maybe a record.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Matt said:


> You should edit your post and add a link 😉


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

andlf said:


> currently at $40,310
> 
> $26,400 was there for about a day or so and I was amazed at that number...but 40k. Whoa.


It’s crazy and got me looking at my minty mica red mk2 like it might be time to unload it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> It’s crazy and got me looking at my minty mica red mk2 like it might be time to unload it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got any pics of it?


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

andlf said:


> Got any pics of it?


Yeah I am right in the middle of detailing it for the season. Got a rallye setup/ dual and single rounds.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> Yeah I am right in the middle of detailing it for the season. Got a rallye setup/ dual and single rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...that's nice! What engine and year?

Edit: Is that a Corrado or mk3 dash in there?


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Had this in my Bus restoration thread because the same shop that restored this is doing ours, but never posted here. SOLD: $212,000.








2.0L-Powered 1964 Volkswagen Type 2 Deluxe


Bid for the chance to own a 2.0L-Powered 1964 Volkswagen Type 2 Deluxe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #67,765.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

lol


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

andlf said:


> Hmmm...that's nice! What engine and year?
> 
> Edit: Is that a Corrado or mk3 dash in there?


It’s a 88 with 76k miles on the body, a 12v vr, full Corrado dash and rear seats, recaros 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This is pretty how a modernized classic should be done in my eyes. My only complaint is the steering wheel.


Yeah it's badass. You are right, the steering wheel looks out of place. Too bad they didn't go for a Holley Sniper EFI setup.

Also 572 > 454


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

TurboREX said:


> It’s a 88 with 76k miles on the body, a 12v vr, full Corrado dash and rear seats, recaros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PMed.


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

andlf said:


> currently at $40,310
> 
> $26,400 was there for about a day or so and I was amazed at that number...but 40k. Whoa.


I can only imagine this is pure nostalgia at work. Betcha a cookie that the bidders are middle-aged men who have done very well for themselves and can afford to splurge on either a) a minty version of their first car, the one they wish they had never sold, or b) a minty version of the car they lusted after when they were young, but couldn't afford at the time.

I've often thought that if I came across a really nice unmolested 1991 Acura Integra GS, I would be very hard pressed to pass it up. But I don't think I would drop $40k on one...


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

TurboREX said:


> It’s crazy and got me looking at my minty mica red mk2 like it might be time to unload it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm looking at my 1997 Ginster Drivers Edition with same thoughts. Cars basically stock


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

dts said:


> I can only imagine this is pure nostalgia at work. Betcha a cookie that the bidders are middle-aged men who have done very well for themselves and can afford to splurge on either a) a minty version of their first car, the one they wish they had never sold, or b) a minty version of the car they lusted after when they were young, but couldn't afford at the time.
> 
> I've often thought that if I came across a really nice unmolested 1991 Acura Integra GS, I would be very hard pressed to pass it up. But I don't think I would drop $40k on one...


It went for $42,560


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

andlf said:


> currently at $40,310
> 
> $26,400 was there for about a day or so and I was amazed at that number...but 40k. Whoa.


$42,560


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

stevevr6 said:


> I'm looking at my 1997 Ginster Drivers Edition with same thoughts. Cars basically stock
> View attachment 169987
> View attachment 169988


I bought one of those new. I sold it because I wanted to buy a house. It was too nose-heavy for autocrossing, but was a great freeway car.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

stevevr6 said:


> I'm looking at my 1997 Ginster Drivers Edition with same thoughts. Cars basically stock
> View attachment 169987
> View attachment 169988


Love the ginster, I would imagine the ginsters and the jazz blue mk3s will be pretty desirable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Jazz blue gtis damnn forgot about those havent seen one in yearrrrssss


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

dts said:


> I can only imagine this is pure nostalgia at work. Betcha a cookie that the bidders are middle-aged men who have done very well for themselves and can afford to splurge on either a) a minty version of their first car, the one they wish they had never sold, or b) a minty version of the car they lusted after when they were young, but couldn't afford at the time.
> 
> I've often thought that if I came across a really nice unmolested 1991 Acura Integra GS, I would be very hard pressed to pass it up. But I don't think I would drop $40k on one...


That's basically Chapter 1, Verse 1, of How the Collector Car Market Works. 😜

I told a friend that I bet the hammer price would be $42k on that GTI 16v and I was not far off... 

Now just imagine what a similar example but with no repaint work or mileage discrepancy would go for -- seems $50k+ is entirely possible. If such an example exists....


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> I bought one of those new. *I sold it because I wanted to buy a house*. It was too nose-heavy for autocrossing, but was a great freeway car.


That was the proper thing to do for full TFL approval.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mhjett said:


> That's basically Chapter 1, Verse 1, of How the Collector Car Market Works. 😜
> 
> I told a friend that I bet the hammer price would be $42k on that GTI 16v and I was not far off...
> 
> Now just imagine what an example with no repaint work or mileage discrepancy would go for -- seems $50k is entirely possible. If such an example exists....


Lots of tech/software engineers being paid too much money that have moved to lower cost areas to WFH and can now afford cars of their youth.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> It's the rear wiper, isn't it?
> 
> Also 566 photos?! Impressive and maybe a record.


879 pictures of this 21 window bus


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

DerSpiegel said:


> That was the proper thing to do for full TFL approval.




This was about 1999, so I was way ahead of the curve there!


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> $42,560


As someone who was a huge fan of the 16v GTI as a kid--particularly the later models with the nice BBS wheels like this one, I am probably the key audience for something like this. I was not of the age to drive when these cars were new, I was fairly obsessed with them, and in fact, my dad was deciding between buying one of these and a corrado G60. He went corrado. When I was in grad school, a med student in my complex had a black GTI 16v like this---but not in great condition. Actually, he lived close enough to me that I would frequently park next to his car. So would I like to have a mint 16v like the one in the auction? Hell yes! But >$40k? I've never had a strong enough pull for nostalgia to pay the kind of money that would buy me a vastly nicer car. I could probably buy a pretty nice Boxster of some variety for $42k (or a little more after the BaT fees). It's interesting to think about what kind of world I would need to live in where I'd be comfortable spending $40k+ on any mkII GTI. A Golf Rallye? I would definitely spend ~$45k on it. But a GTI? Nah. Then again, I wouldn't spend >$100k on a 997.1 turbo despite owning one and really enjoying the ownership experience.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

6cylVWguy said:


> As someone who was a huge fan of the 16v GTI as a kid--particularly the later models with the nice BBS wheels like this one, I am probably the key audience for something like this. I was not of the age to drive when these cars were new, I was fairly obsessed with them, and in fact, my dad was deciding between buying one of these and a corrado G60. He went corrado. When I was in grad school, a med student in my complex had a black GTI 16v like this---but not in great condition. Actually, he lived close enough to me that I would frequently park next to his car. So would I like to have a mint 16v like the one in the auction? Hell yes! But >$40k? I've never had a strong enough pull for nostalgia to pay the kind of money that would buy me a vastly nicer car. I could probably buy a pretty nice Boxster of some variety for $42k (or a little more after the BaT fees). *It's interesting to think about what kind of world I would need to live in where I'd be comfortable spending $40k+ on any mkII GTI. A Golf Rallye? I would definitely spend ~$45k on it. But a GTI? Nah. * Then again, I wouldn't spend >$100k on a 997.1 turbo despite owning one and really enjoying the ownership experience.


...and some of us still remember(_somewhat affected by_) what a mk2 16v cost new. 
I remember that my Monty 16v's window sticker said $16,210.

 Hmm...what would you estimate a price max on a minty MK2 Golf Limited though? Didn't they only make 71 or so? I'd love to see a BAT auction for that.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

The same person that sold the red mk2 yesterday posted up a minty red Corrado on IG. I wonder if that will show up on BaT sometime soon.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow this is a very, very rare bird. First year Fox body with a V8 and 4spd. I don't think I've ever seen a '79-'80 with that powertrain combo. 140bhp 250 torks, which in a car that size was fairly good back then. Heck, people went wild when the first GT came out in '82 because it was upgraded to 157bhp.









1979 Ford Mustang 5.0 Hatchback 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1979 Ford Mustang 5.0 Hatchback 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,842.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

I saw that Golf this past summer at their open house.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1983 VW GTI









No Reserve: 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,324.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Buick GNX









4,300-Mile 1987 Buick GNX


Bid for the chance to own a 4,300-Mile 1987 Buick GNX at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,150.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Buick GNX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m going to say at least $200k


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Yup. BaT is definitely breaking a trillion in sales for 2022.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Buick GNX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did anyone actually drive a GNX or were they all just stuffed away somewhere? I'd be more impressed by a high-mileage example.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

not BAT but cars and bids... I'm a bit confused by this auction - something seems really shady. I noticed there are several GLARING issues with this car that aren't mentioned in the auction, but are mentioned in the notes of the work done in the photographs.
Clutch grabs high and is near end of life according to the dealership mechanic. Not mentioned in ad. Looks like it needs 4 new brake rotors. Not mentioned in ad. "driving video" shows coasting in neutral and about 5 seconds of coasting at 2000rpm in gear. lol? Car clearly has an exhaust leak on the cold start video, also it's mentioned in the maintenance notes as well.

Overall this vehicle looks like somebody detailed a bit of a turd and threw it up on cars and bids in hope of mega profits. I'd bet this car is a complete basket case. Also it's been in no less than THREE seperate accidents.









2000 Acura Integra GS-R Coupe - 5-Speed Manual, Mostly Unmodified, VTEC technology


This 2000 Acura Integra GS-R Coupe is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends March 28 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1988 VW Jetta GLI

Let's see where this one goes.









1988 Volkswagen Jetta GLI 16V 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1988 Volkswagen Jetta GLI 16V 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,664.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

7.3 Excursion with 101k miles sells for *$67,500 * 



















No Reserve: 2000 Ford Excursion Limited Power Stroke 4×4


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2000 Ford Excursion Limited Power Stroke 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,973.




bringatrailer.com






Edit: forgot the link


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

patrikman said:


> I’m going to say at least $200k


This Lancia is already above $200k.









168-Kilometer 1992 Lancia Delta Integrale Martini 5 Evoluzione


Bid for the chance to own a 168-Kilometer 1992 Lancia Delta Integrale Martini 5 Evoluzione at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,908.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> This Lancia is already above $200k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The engine isn’t even broken in yet, how insane


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Quinn1.8t said:


> 7.3 Excursion with 101k miles sells for *$67,500 *
> 
> View attachment 171036


Absurd, it’s a cool spec and looks clean in that pic but $67k?? What is wrong with people?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

NickW3 said:


> Absurd, it’s a cool spec and looks clean in that pic but $67k?? What is wrong with people?


It was junk when it came out and it's still junk today.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

NickW3 said:


> Absurd, it’s a cool spec and looks clean in that pic but $67k?? What is wrong with people?


And at that selling price it's not really worth using. it's purely a collector piece now. I mean, people can spend their money how they want but I just can't wrap my head around this one.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

bnkrpt311 said:


> And at that selling price it's not really worth using. it's purely a collector piece now. I mean, people can spend their money how they want but I just can't wrap my head around this one.


Agreed, can’t figure this out. “Collector car” with 100k on the clock is strange, can’t see why someone would do this


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

DonPatrizio said:


> It was junk when it came out and it's still junk today.


Not sure if serious.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

NickW3 said:


> Agreed, can’t figure this out. “Collector car” with 100k on the clock is strange, can’t see why someone would do this


7.3L 4x4 Excursions have been selling on the private market for over $30,000-40,000 for years before covid and supply chain issues. This isn't surprising in the least, they're very sought after vehicles.

Let's take the new Suburban Duramax for example, which is pretty much the only thing in today's market that's comparable. 

Suburban: 277HP, 460 Ft Lbs, 7,800Lbs towing capacity - Built on half ton chassis and starts at $76,000 for a comparable trim to the Limited. (And riddled with unreliable modern pollution equipment)

Excursion: 235HP, 500 Ft Lbs, 10,000Lbs towing capacity - Built on 3/4 chassis, everything is far overbuilt, no problematic diesel pollution stuff. They're extremely reliable, simple, hardworking rigs.

They were also built in low numbers, so the prices started going up the day production ended.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> 7.3L 4x4 Excursions have been selling on the private market for over $30,000-40,000 for years before covid and supply chain issues. This isn't surprising in the least, they're very sought after vehicles.
> 
> Let's take the new Suburban Duramax for example, which is pretty much the only thing in today's market that's comparable.
> 
> ...


Oh I definitely understood the cool factor with them and always wanted one. But I don’t remember ever seeing them sell regularly in the 30-40k range years ago. I thought they were always 10-15k trucks for years with 100k miles on them. The new suburban is a poor attempt at an Excursion


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

NickW3 said:


> Oh I definitely understood the cool factor with them and always wanted one. But I don’t remember ever seeing them sell regularly in the 30-40k range years ago. I thought they were always 10-15k trucks for years with 100k miles on them. The new suburban is a poor attempt at an Excursion


The ones for 10-15k either have 300k+ miles on them, or they're gas. 

They could also be the 6.0L PSD instead of the 7.3L PSD.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

NickW3 said:


> Oh I definitely understood the cool factor with them and always wanted one. But I don’t remember ever seeing them sell regularly in the 30-40k range years ago. I thought they were always 10-15k trucks for years with 100k miles on them. The new suburban is a poor attempt at an Excursion


I don't follow them that closey but I do remember there was a company doing upgrade conversions a few years ago. My FIL has a 2012 F350 and I happened to see an Excursion locally with the same front clip so some Googling led me to this place.





__





Options and Price CABT






www.customautosbytim.com





Look at the For Sale section. Seems these things are really worth that money and the BaT auction isn't insane.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I don't follow them that closey but I do remember there was a company doing upgrade conversions a few years ago. My FIL has a 2012 F350 and I happened to see an Excursion locally with the same front clip so some Googling led me to this place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is SICK. If I wanted/had the chance to blow over 100k on a truck, I’d do this. Didn’t know conversions were a popular thing. I’ve seen one around me but just thought it was a one-off kinda thing someone put a lot of money into


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

DonPatrizio said:


> It was junk when it came out and it's still junk today.


i agree  though i kinda like the refresh models


----------



## tone228 (Jan 21, 2014)

I need to hit the lotto. Denzel's 993 911 Turbo








Denzel Washington's 1997 Porsche 911 Turbo


Bid for the chance to own a Denzel Washington’s 1997 Porsche 911 Turbo at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,236.




bringatrailer.com





Awesome detail job also


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

tone228 said:


> I need to hit the lotto. Denzel's 993 911 Turbo


So seats are so gross in a turbo though.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1991 GMC Syclone


Bid for the chance to own a 1991 GMC Syclone at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,758.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Not sure if serious.


Excursions are 100% junk. Crap ride, Crap handling, crap acceleration Crappy interior, crappy old, though mostly bullet proof ridiculously sized 7.3l v8 diesel, terrible gas mileage, loud as hell, just an all around terrible vehicle. I cannot believe somebody paid that much for one - with over 100k miles ffs.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

elite.mafia said:


> Excursions are 100% junk. Crap ride, Crap handling, crap acceleration Crappy interior, crappy old, though mostly bullet proof ridiculously sized 7.3l v8 diesel, terrible gas mileage, loud as hell, just an all around terrible vehicle. I cannot believe somebody paid that much for one - with over 100k miles ffs.


The market doesn't agree with you, and that's okay.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

elite.mafia said:


> Excursions are 100% junk. Crap ride, Crap handling, crap acceleration Crappy interior, crappy old, though mostly bullet proof ridiculously sized 7.3l v8 diesel, terrible gas mileage, loud as hell, just an all around terrible vehicle. I cannot believe somebody paid that much for one - with over 100k miles ffs.


If only you added the requisite "I remember when could buy these for $X,XXX!" and your comment sums up the average conversation I have with old timers regarding once-cheap classic cars that are now worth something. No offence man but minus the bits specific to this Excursion I've literally heard these kinds of comments my whole life on cars ranging from Ferraris to VWs.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

I've always felt like Excursions were the perfect example of America's love for unnecessarily large vehicles.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

USMCFieldMP said:


> I've always felt like Excursions were the perfect example of America's love for unnecessarily large vehicles.


It's just the right size.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

elite.mafia said:


> Excursions are 100% junk. Crap ride, Crap handling, crap acceleration Crappy interior, crappy old, though mostly bullet proof ridiculously sized 7.3l v8 diesel, terrible gas mileage, loud as hell, just an all around terrible vehicle. I cannot believe somebody paid that much for one - with over 100k miles ffs.


but they are so badass.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> The market doesn't agree with you, and that's okay.


The market is completely bat**** insane right now.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

elite.mafia said:


> not BAT but cars and bids... I'm a bit confused by this auction - something seems really shady. I noticed there are several GLARING issues with this car that aren't mentioned in the auction, but are mentioned in the notes of the work done in the photographs.
> Clutch grabs high and is near end of life according to the dealership mechanic. Not mentioned in ad. Looks like it needs 4 new brake rotors. Not mentioned in ad. "driving video" shows coasting in neutral and about 5 seconds of coasting at 2000rpm in gear. lol? Car clearly has an exhaust leak on the cold start video, also it's mentioned in the maintenance notes as well.
> 
> Overall this vehicle looks like somebody detailed a bit of a turd and threw it up on cars and bids in hope of mega profits. I'd bet this car is a complete basket case. Also it's been in no less than THREE seperate accidents.
> ...


... sounds like the car @Raguvian had? I think he sold it privately


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

thegave said:


> ... sounds like the car @Raguvian had? I think he sold it privately


Nope, his was a teal/green color.... Though his was about as much of a lemon as that car...


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

And hour to go and it's at $130,000...









42k-Mile 1988 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a 42k-Mile 1988 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,234.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

thegave said:


> ... sounds like the car @Raguvian had? I think he sold it privately





elite.mafia said:


> Nope, his was a teal/green color.... Though his was about as much of a lemon as that car...


Mine was a 1994.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

USMCFieldMP said:


> And hour to go and it's at $130,000...


No additional bids placed. Sold for $130,000


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Matt said:


> No additional bids placed. Sold for $130,000












LoL This BMW did not "get away". I'm just never going to pay that much money for a used car.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm surprised this sub-30K mile 2000 M5 is bidding at less than its original MSRP with three days left:


















Ooh, a cassette player!


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

If I get another M5, it's a toss up between Imola Red over black vs. Lemans Blue over caramel.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

One of these with a manual, and they did come that way from the factory in North America, would be my ultimate old lady garage find. This one is a slushbox, as almost all of them were, but since it has only 23K miles thirty-three years later I'll post it here: An '89 BMW 735i... Did I mention it has 23,000 miles? No zeros missing:


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

I will be THAT guy. Too much grey and needs an 'L' behind the 'i'
👋


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Duncan imports is in some hot water now.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

He'll yes


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

I don't think I've seen one of those SERs in the flesh in at least 10 years


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

MAC said:


> I don't think I've seen one of those SERs in the flesh in at least 10 years


Go down to Mexico and you'll see thousands of them. Not with that engine but still that same econo box.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

simple said:


> Go down to Mexico and you'll see thousands of them. Not with that engine but still that same econo box.


4 door, not 2 door. Not SE-R either.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> This Lancia is already above $200k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently discovered in the basement of an Italian Lancia dealership


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

stevevr6 said:


> 4 hrs left
> 
> 
> 
> ...





andlf said:


> currently at $40,310
> 
> $26,400 was there for about a day or so and I was amazed at that number...but 40k. Whoa.





Cooper said:


> Just commented in there. I had an '87 GTI 16v for over 9 years and 170,000 miles. Great car!





TurboREX said:


> It’s crazy and got me looking at my minty mica red mk2 like it might be time to unload it





TurboREX said:


> Yeah I am right in the middle of detailing it for the season. Got a rallye setup/ dual and single rounds.





andlf said:


> It went for $42,560


Couldn't get the mk2? Get the t-shirt.






Car Shirts and Apparel for Enthusiasts | blipshift


Crowdsourced car shirts, apparel, and accessories created by fellow auto enthusiasts. New tee designs available every day, only for a limited time.




www.blipshift.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

philf1fan said:


> He'll yes - 445mi 1992 NissanSE-R


This was basically the car that made us do the SR20 swap into my Miata. At the time, I had a 88 16V Scirocco with almost every bolt-on you cold toss at it and my friend had this SE-R - bone stock - and it absolutely walked all over my precious VW. Perfect Engine, transaxle, LSD, low weight, brakes, etc.

Guessing this will hit ~$34K


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

I remember when you couldn't give away a clean MK2.

42k....****


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cool truck.









1979 Ford F-250 Ranger Indianapolis 500 Official Truck


Bid for the chance to own a 1979 Ford F-250 Ranger Indianapolis 500 Official Truck at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,446.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

168-Kilometer 1992 Lancia Delta Integrale Martini 5 Evoluzione


Bid for the chance to own a 168-Kilometer 1992 Lancia Delta Integrale Martini 5 Evoluzione at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #68,908.




bringatrailer.com





The winning bid was *$255,555*.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Cool truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool 👍


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup Turbodiesel 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup Turbodiesel 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,428.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup Turbodiesel 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup Turbodiesel 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,428.
> ...


Probably won't get anywhere close to $40k. If it does...I might sell the Rabbit


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

watching this. I tried to buy it in 2015, but the seller wouldn't budge on price, even after I had a PPI done that revealed some urgent work. always wanted an Imola S4 avant, but I don't think I want to deal with that 4.2 again. 









2005 Audi S4 Avant 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 2005 Audi S4 Avant 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,950.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

454-Powered 1966 Chevrolet Chevelle 300 Sedan 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 454-Powered 1966 Chevrolet Chevelle 300 Sedan 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,340.




bringatrailer.com





Oh my.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Oh boy - here are a couple flashbacks:

1987 Audi 4000 CS quattro - 132K miles











 1994 Mercedes E500 Limited with 53K miles that I never knew existed in a color I've never seen and with an interior pattern that must certainly be the result of the designers being on mushrooms. Can't for the life of me figure out why seller doesn't have a sunlight picture.




















 1991 Saab SPG with 67K miles - from 911r, so hoping we get a NW Stig test drive this week.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

RatBustard said:


> watching this. I tried to buy it in 2015, but the seller wouldn't budge on price, even after I had a PPI done that revealed some urgent work. always wanted an Imola S4 avant, but I don't think I want to deal with that 4.2 again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My B6 6MT S4 Avant was probably my favorite daily driver I owned. A rare combination of every feature I idealize in an every day car. That being said, any one low mileage enough to want to own now is into the collectible value market value range which then kind of is a bummer to put wear and tear on as a daily, and if I'm buying a weekend car I would rather have a sports car. Glad I got in on one and enjoyed ownership while I was able from 2017-2019.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Juiced6.3 said:


> 454-Powered 1966 Chevrolet Chevelle 300 Sedan 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 454-Powered 1966 Chevrolet Chevelle 300 Sedan 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,340.
> ...


Sold for $104k at Barrett Jackson in 2021 according to a link in the comments.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Doing one of my random check-ins on CC,
was stoked to see something cool available so close to me...









1993 FIAT COUPE 2.0 16V - 32,099 KM


A very low-mileage example of a cult design favorite.



collectingcars.com





...neat to see because unusual euro over here,
but I've never been a fan of that model,
although I am a longtime Fiat lover.

Has to be one of the worst sale videos ever too, with no driving, like okay gimme crappy music and show again what the static pictures already show.






The seller is baffled as to why nobody wants to up its' price to the sky, 
gives me dumbass vibes plus gettin' too pissy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Did not realize these have shipped. April Fools??









No Reserve: 2022 GMC Hummer EV Pickup Edition 1


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2022 GMC Hummer EV Pickup Edition 1 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,506.




bringatrailer.com





Sold for *$275,000* on 4/1/22


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

philf1fan said:


> He'll yes
> View attachment 171668


Wow! A museum quality Sentra SE-R! Seeing any B13 SE-R is rare but this super low mileage car is probably the best in the world outside of Nissan’s own collection.

Back then I was into water cooled VWs. But before the Acura Integra GS-R came along to steal the crown, the the SE-R was the Japanese sport compact car that I wanted most. It was lightweight, powerful enough and had a factory LSD. It was a handsome looking car and fun to drive. 

If $35k is too much for you, here’s a nice driver with 114k miles for $12k.





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com







> 1991 Sentra SE-R
> 
> SR20VE 86/88 built motor it's a 2.1 revs to 9000
> N1 cams
> ...


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Did the Cars & Bids thread disappear? It has gone missing from my subs and I didn’t see it scrolling through the last three pages? Maybe I’m just blind?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seabird said:


> Did the Cars & Bids thread disappear? It has gone missing from my subs and I didn’t see it scrolling through the last three pages? Maybe I’m just blind?


Only these two on search.









Cars & Bids vs Bring a Trailer


So I'm going to be moving some iron (3 cars!) in the next few months, and I want to use these auction sites. Why would you choose one over the other? I am leaning towards BaT because the price difference to list is negligibly higher ($100 vs $90), and I feel like it'd get better prices due...




www.vwvortex.com













Cars and Bids.. anyone here tried it?


So any good experiences from anyone here? I briefly read the FAQs on the website. I just want to know why you would sell here vs. the usual websites to sell cars.




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Yeah, that's what I got on my search. Also tried Doug Demuro but got a phonebook's worth of results of course. The thread title referenced him starting his BAT competitor site. I was going to share a listing for a really clean Corrado G60 I found on there.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Seabird said:


> Yeah, that's what I got on my search. Also tried Doug Demuro but got a phonebook's worth of results of course. The thread title referenced him starting his BAT competitor site. I was going to share a listing for a really clean Corrado G60 I found on there.


Were you looking for this thread? Doug DeMuro starts his own BaT Competitor

I don't recall a dedicated C&B auction listing thread.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Personally I don't mind C&B listings being included on this thread.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Personally I don't mind C&B listings being included on this thread.


Same, when this thread started CnB wasn't a thing. Now it is, so there's no reason the two auction site listings can't be placed in the same thread.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

thegave said:


> Were you looking for this thread? Doug DeMuro starts his own BaT Competitor
> 
> I don't recall a dedicated C&B auction listing thread.


Yes. I guess I thought the C&B listings were supposed to go in there.

This ended today and was what I was going to post. I figured some of the VW guys would be interested. It's pretty clean and less expensive than I would have expected.








1990 Volkswagen Corrado - ~19,100 Miles, 5-Speed Manual, Some Modifications


This 1990 Volkswagen Corrado is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends April 4 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Seabird said:


> Yes. I guess I thought the C&B listings were supposed to go in there.
> 
> This ended today and was what I was going to post. I figured some of the VW guys would be interested. It's pretty clean and less expensive than I would have expected.
> 
> ...



17k-Mile 1990 Volkswagen Corrado G60

Exactly what it was sold for 2 years ago. Its been passing hands quite a few times. People trying to make money off each other. Current seller has it listed for $39k on Craigslist....


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

mellbergVWfan said:


> 17k-Mile 1990 Volkswagen Corrado G60
> 
> Exactly what it was sold for 2 years ago. Its been passing hands quite a few times. People trying to make money off each other. Current seller has it listed for $39k on Craigslist....


Does it not cost any money to list cars on these sites? I know Cars and bids had a promotional period where it was free to list... but when you throw a car like this for auction with a Ludacris reserve that is highly unlikely to get met.... seems pretty lame to me.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Ha! I should have expected the VW-isti to already be aware of that car.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

elite.mafia said:


> Does it not cost any money to list cars on these sites? I know Cars and bids had a promotional period where it was free to list... but when you throw a car like this for auction with a Ludacris reserve that is highly unlikely to get met.... seems pretty lame to me.


Pretty sure they're free for sellers but they call the shots on reserves. If they think you're too high they won't take the listing.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

eBay not BAT but pretty impressed with how this rare MR2 auction is going. Active bidding even with the NA engine!









1995 Toyota MR2 T-Top | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1995 Toyota MR2 T-Top at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

simple said:


> eBay not BAT but pretty impressed with how this rare MR2 auction is going. Active bidding even with the NA engine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And 127k miles!!! Not a low mile example like your typical BAT auction but still commanding a good price.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

simple said:


> eBay not BAT but pretty impressed with how this rare MR2 auction is going. Active bidding even with the NA engine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Later model with improved suspension tuning. Curious what it will go for.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Not my favorite body style, but in a wagon, I'd be in love.

1998 Mercedes E55 wagon


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Exactly what it was sold for 2 years ago. Its been passing hands quite a few times. People trying to make money off each other. Current seller has it listed for $39k on Craigslist....


I find this practice to be a bit aggravating. To a degree, it's false value, but also it feels like all it really does is keep the cars out of the hands of people that really want them and are on the brink of affordability. I watched a number of Vipers go up for sale at reasonable prices last year, only to be bought up and relisted a month or so later for $15-30k more. I bought mine in April 2021, but am fairly confident that I would have to pay $10-15k more this year (and I wouldn't be able to afford that).



elite.mafia said:


> Does it not cost any money to list cars on these sites? I know Cars and bids had a promotional period where it was free to list... but when you throw a car like this for auction with a Ludacris reserve that is highly unlikely to get met.... seems pretty lame to me.







__





How it Works


Bring a Trailer Auctions is the best place to buy and sell vintage and classic vehicles - Porsche, BMW, Land Rover, and more.




bringatrailer.com







> *How Our Fees Work*
> 
> Sellers pay a $99 listing fee, with the option to add our Plus photo service for an additional $250. There are no other seller fees on BaT.
> Buyers pay a 5% fee on top of the final sale price to BaT, with a minimum of $250, and capped at $5,000.
> Contact us for pricing of our White Glove Service.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Diamond Dave said:


> Not my favorite body style, but in a wagon, I'd be in love.
> 
> 1998 Mercedes E55 wagon


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

This is such a killer C900...









1991 Saab 900 SPG


Bid for the chance to own a 1991 Saab 900 SPG at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,945.




bringatrailer.com





...glad to see all the interest buzzing on it.


















Sounds great too...






...but it's that distinct saabburble at idle (a few seconds at the very end) that gets me because I just love it.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> 17k-Mile 1990 Volkswagen Corrado G60
> 
> Exactly what it was sold for 2 years ago. Its been passing hands quite a few times. People trying to make money off each other. Current seller has it listed for $39k on Craigslist....





Seabird said:


> Ha! I should have expected the VW-isti to already be aware of that car.


I remembered that one immediately too.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Always fun to watch the LFA auctions.









850-Mile 2012 Lexus LFA


Bid for the chance to own a 850-Mile 2012 Lexus LFA at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #70,554.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 4cyl4spdDodgeJourney (Dec 1, 2021)

don't even hate the chrome. Beautiful.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Supercharged 1999 Dodge Viper GTS Coupe


Bid for the chance to own a Supercharged 1999 Dodge Viper GTS Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,965.




bringatrailer.com





Someone had about 200 ft of "carbon fiber" vinyl wrap lying around. Atrocious.

It's only at $40k with an hour to go though. Hella cheap for a clean title Gen 2 Viper.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Supercharged 1999 Dodge Viper GTS Coupe
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Supercharged 1999 Dodge Viper GTS Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #69,965.
> ...


Pass even at that price. Too many signs of a car that's been worked hard and completely messed around with. For example look at how the hood is supposed to fit on a Viper. Not perfect but not bad.








And now the car for sale. This is an aftermarket hood and sadly the original is long gone.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

stiggy-pug said:


> This is such a killer C900...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for $57k


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

USMCFieldMP said:


> I find this practice to be a bit aggravating. To a degree, it's false value, but also it feels like all it really does is keep the cars out of the hands of people that really want them and are on the brink of affordability.


I don't know, all it takes is one person with enough desire and cash to buy something well above market. And that's I suppose part of my response to your post. A lot of people would love to have a lot of cars that are out of reach. But the corrado is unlikely to be some blockbuster collector car. So the question you need to ask yourself is if someone is going to buy a corrado for like $40k, does that not mean the person is really interested in the car and will take care of it. At least in most cases. We all know what happens to fun cars when they become generally affordable. People buy them and don't take care of them. I saw it all the time in the Corrado forum of this site. 

Having written all that, max on a corrado is about $10k. Love the cars. Own one currently. But it's a $10k driving experience at best IMO. But I've never been one for nostalgia purchases----particularly if it requires spending substantial money. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1992 Lancia Delta Integrale Evo 1


Bid for the chance to own a 1992 Lancia Delta Integrale Evo 1 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #70,582.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> Pass even at that price. Too many signs of a car that's been worked hard and completely messed around with. For example look at how the hood is supposed to fit on a Viper. Not perfect but not bad.
> 
> And now the car for sale. This is an aftermarket hood and sadly the original is long gone.


lol, I own a Viper, so I know how they should look.

And I'd argue that's why $40k is a good price though - it's a driver's car price. It's not show room stock (that would be $60-70k+), so no worries about "destroying" a rare bird - that's already been done for you! Buy it and drive the hell out of it.

Getting into what should be a 700whp car for over 25% less than the average market price isn't a bad deal at all... even with the terrible hood and interior vinyl job.

EDIT: ...aaaaaand to reinforce/prove my point... the hammer price was $65,000.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

USMCFieldMP said:


> lol, I own a Viper, so I know how they should look.
> 
> And I'd argue that's why $40k is a good price though - it's a driver's car price. It's not show room stock (that would be $60-70k+), so no worries about "destroying" a rare bird - that's already been done for you! Buy it and drive the hell out of it.
> 
> ...


I guess my pricing of Vipers is behind the times. Glad to see them finally getting some attention and if prices continue to climb, it might make sense to invest some money in that one and unpimp ze auto.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Anyone have an opinion on the VW components on this one!m? The 1915cc Engine sounds good, from the minimal info, but still waiting for a cold start video.









No Reserve: Porsche 356 Speedster Replica by Vintage Speedsters


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Porsche 356 Speedster Replica by Vintage Speedsters at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #70,343.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I see a couple of red flags on that Speedster. The left heater hose outlet is not in a standard location and the fan shroud is one designed after a shroud that didn’t have heater hose outlets at all, so the airflow is… less than ideal. I don’t know how bad it is because I haven’t seen testing on that particular setup, and there are some other variables I can’t account for.

The engine output is going to be much stronger than stock, but the carbs and exhaust tells us that it wasn’t built for power. I would guess that the heads are stock, or close to it. Figure 80-85 hp or so. That will scoot in a car that light, but it isn’t a road warrior, either. That engine also needs a deep sump. My engine is bone stock and with the addition of a Camber Compensator, gas shocks and radial tires I can already corner faster than what the oil system was designed for. If it were mine I’d put a 1.5 quart deep sump on it pronto, as not only should it be able to pull more Gs in a corner, but the increased power will suck harder on the oil pickup, making aeration much more likely.

The breather gives me pause as well. It’s just open and touching a heater box. That’s a recipe for positive crankcase pressure and oil both on the ground and all around the pulley. There is no seal behind the pulley so the engine relies on negative pressure to keep the oil in at that location. This engine definitely does _not_ have that.

The rest is dependent on the builder’s attention to detail and the quality of parts used, neither of which can be discerned from a few photos except at noted above.

Edit: I noticed that it has a rear mount capability on the engine case, but no oil filler for a Type 3. That means it’s not a universal case and that it’s an actual case for a ’68-‘71 Bus. Old VW cases tend to be pretty worn, so if I were buying I’d want to know what kind of oil pressure it had when the engine is hot. Old cases have problems with oil pressure if they’ve been overheated too much or too often. That kind of damage is cumulative and you can’t get the strength back without heat treating the case, which unfortunately is not feasible. Since COVID new cases are unobtainable.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh, and now that I’ve read some of the comments it looks to have aftermarket spindles, as it has late model brakes and 4 lug wheels. Some are better than others, but most use Karmann Ghia brake components, so sourcing calipers, pads and whatnot is easy. At this point that is just an assumption, though. I’ll go look at the pics again and see if I can discern anything else.

Edit: No, there are no shots of the spindles at all. I did notice that the A/C condenser is hanging very low under the car, so it’s vulnerable to damage. Not that there were many places for it, of course.

Since it’s a ‘65 it will have link pin front suspension, so any adjustments require partial dismantling and moving shims. Ball joint front ends came a year later to Wolfsburg produced Bugs and Ghias, which is all we got in the U.S. but there are many variables throughout the world.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Air and water do mix said:


> I see a couple of red flags on that Speedster. The left heater hose outlet is not in a standard location and the fan shroud is one designed after a shroud that didn’t have heater hose outlets at all, so the airflow is… less than ideal. I don’t know how bad it is because I haven’t seen testing on that particular setup, and there are some other variables I can’t account for.
> 
> The engine output is going to be much stronger than stock, but the carbs and exhaust tells us that it wasn’t built for power. I would guess that the heads are stock, or close to it. Figure 80-85 hp or so. That will scoot in a car that light, but it isn’t a road warrior, either. That engine also needs a deep sump. My engine is bone stock and with the addition of a Camber Compensator, gas shocks and radial tires I can already corner faster than what the oil system was designed for. If it were mine I’d put a 1.5 quart deep sump on it pronto, as not only should it be able to pull more Gs in a corner, but the increased power will suck harder on the oil pickup, making aeration much more likely.



Bless you, good sir! Great info. This is why I love TCL. Thanks for sharing your knowledge!!


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

chucchinchilla said:


> I guess my pricing of Vipers is behind the times. Glad to see them finally getting some attention and if prices continue to climb, it might make sense to invest some money in that one and unpimp ze auto.


I missed the boat on Viper TAs a few years ago.
Could find them in the 80s to low 90s. 
Now it seems they are 130 and climbing for only 90 examples


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Juiced6.3 said:


> I missed the boat on Viper TAs a few years ago.
> Could find them in the 80s to low 90s.
> Now it seems they are 130 and climbing for only 90 examples


Actually looks like I need to update my mental values on a lot of cars right now. This '63 Beetle that just sold at Barrett Jackson for $41K.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> I guess my pricing of Vipers is behind the times. Glad to see them finally getting some attention and if prices continue to climb, it might make sense to invest some money in that one and unpimp ze auto.


Oooooh yeah. They took off like crazy right about a year ago (right after I bought mine - I absolutely couldn't afford one this year)... and THEN the garage queens started coming out of the woodwork and drove the prices up even more. The number of sub-1000 mile Vipers that were sold last year was staggering. You damn near can't touch a clean title car for under $40k anymore. Even the RT/10's. Gen V's? All selling for over MSRP; especially the T/A's, ACR's, and ACR-E's; those are basically worth $50-200k over MSRP.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

My dad has a 39 Chevy so this is familiar.









1939 Pontiac Quality Sport Coupe


Bid for the chance to own a 1939 Pontiac Quality Sport Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #70,706.




bringatrailer.com





Nice car. I didn't know the Pontiac was a flathead.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Saw a Pontiac flathead straight 8 at Katie’s cars and coffee years ago. Cool oddball engine.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

low mileage 2000 celica GTS, on BAT. 62k miles. all stock, 6 speed manual. Appears to have all options except no action package, and no JBL stereo.

apparently was owned by the chief designer behind the celica, which is kind of neat.
I expect this to go for about $12,000 - we'll see what happens.








No Reserve: One-Family-Owned 2000 Toyota Celica GT-S


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: One-Family-Owned 2000 Toyota Celica GT-S at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #70,756.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## _FLASH_ (Feb 24, 2016)

chucchinchilla said:


> Actually looks like I need to update my mental values on a lot of cars right now. This '63 Beetle that just sold at Barrett Jackson for $41K.


I was there yesterday and today.
Another one sold in the low 40's too.
It blew my mind.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

elite.mafia said:


> low mileage 2000 celica GTS, on BAT. 62k miles. all stock, 6 speed manual. Appears to have all options except no action package, and no JBL stereo.
> 
> apparently was owned by the chief designer behind the celica, which is kind of neat.
> I expect this to go for about $12,000 - we'll see what happens.
> ...


I'll be watching with you. Clean unmodified Celica's are hard to find.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

simple said:


> I'll be watching with you. Clean unmodified Celica's are hard to find.


Strange to me that half the comments are asking and commenting about the cars timing belt .... The engine uses a timing chain not a belt lol. Legit half the comments are discussing how it probably needs a new timing belt and water pump, and people asking if the engine is interference or not ....


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Bottom feeders looking for any cheap Toyota they can get.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish this had a manual. I friggin love these things and must own one. I even am a fan of the tacky period body kit.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

That thing is legit almost a 4-door.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Also, I NEED this.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

x(why)z said:


> Also, I NEED this.


So.... I know a guy with an LS3 E36, I got to drive it, and it was.... Not as wild as I expected it to be. Truth be told, it was rather tame, a testament to the chassis if you will. Sure, it would get the rear end loose, but you had to want it loose. Very composed, not bad at all. Though I will say the V8 shakes, which is what V8's do, and it's not bad, but it really takes away from some of the charm that is present in these cars. Totally fun to have and drive around town, but I would no longer want to commute or drive it regularly, if that makes sense.

Anyways, here's the exhaust note from his car.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

chucchinchilla said:


> Actually looks like I need to update my mental values on a lot of cars right now. This '63 Beetle that just sold at Barrett Jackson for $41K.
> View attachment 174376


Same
Everything is nuts.

Found a 70 Chevelle that is super clean but just needs finishing. The price is a bit much until I started looking online and its actually a bargain. 

And trying to find parts for my 55 is damn near impossible right now.

Sucks being a car person right now


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

This R32 will probably do well. I see a few things to fix but it looks like a good example.









37k-Mile 2004 Volkswagen R32


Bid for the chance to own a 37k-Mile 2004 Volkswagen R32 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #70,901.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

Just Another Sweater said:


> This R32 will probably do well. I see a few things to fix but it like a good example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going to watch this one very closely
From time to time i get the bite to get another R32. This one looks pretty damn good


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Juiced6.3 said:


> Im going to watch this one very closely
> From time to time i get the bite to get another R32. This one looks pretty damn good


I didn't look at all the photos but the three front lower grill need to go back to stock and the outside driver's bolster needs some help. I also saw some small paint defects but overall not bad for 18+ years old.

It's also one owner car. Rare find


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Just Another Sweater said:


> This R32 will probably do well. I see a few things to fix but it like a good example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. I love it. Low miles, one owner, west coast. I told @cloval (who owns one of these) that I think the under 60k mile R32 6cyl NA from 2004 will be a $100k + car by the time it hits 25 years old in 2029. I stick by it. This one hits all the buttons for my car collecting thesis: rare, high performance, desirable when introduced, approaching its 20 year birthday, enthusiast known. Top dollar will be when it’s 30 years old and the 16-year old in 2004 is now 46.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

x(why)z said:


> I wish this had a manual. I friggin love these things and must own one. I even am a fan of the tacky period body kit.


I completely agree. When I was 16 in 1978 and an XJ-S would drive up, I always thought the the driver had to be the most baller dude on the planet. And then an XJ-S won the Trans Am championship in 1978 and I was seriously smitten. So if I wanted to go full nutso Jaguar, this is the one I’d get. It dominated the racing that year. And it is the reason for the XJ-S body kits of the following 10 years. I love ‘em. 









1978 Jaguar XJS Group 44 Trans-Am_6178


View high resolution photos Watch the documentary on Bob Tullius and the Group 44 XJ-S story Winner of the 1978 Trans-Am Category 1 Drivers and Manufacturers Championship Campaigned by legend […]




canepa.com


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Just Another Sweater said:


> This R32 will probably do well. I see a few things to fix but it looks like a good example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some dude that must work at the local mall has one of these, same color and everything. It's always parked in the local mall parking lot, for at least the past 5+ years. Poor car is just starting to get rust/rot around the quarters and rockers 
I have always loved these, styling is perfect.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Yup. I love it. Low miles, one owner, west coast. I told @cloval (who owns one of these) that I think the under 60k mile R32 6cyl NA from 2004 will be a $100k + car by the time it hits 25 years old in 2029. I stick by it. This one hits all the buttons for my car collecting thesis: rare, high performance, desirable when introduced, approaching its 20 year birthday, enthusiast known. Top dollar will be when it’s 30 years old and the 16-year old in 2004 is now 46.


That would be awesome for a lot of our members here, if they ever wanted to part with them.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

x(why)z said:


> I wish this had a manual. I friggin love these things and must own one. I even am a fan of the tacky period body kit.


If I get another white Jaguar, it'd be this but _only_ after someone else fixed everything. 🙂


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

kiznarsh said:


> If I get another white Jaguar, it'd be this but _only_ after someone else fixed everything. 🙂


So basically you want to own one after Kiznarsh owned it. Oh, wait....


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Sub-25K mile E39 M5, bidding at less than half MSRP with four days left:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Twice the miles, which is to say still low, BaT also has this E39 M5:


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> So.... I know a guy with an LS3 E36, I got to drive it, and it was.... Not as wild as I expected it to be. Truth be told, it was rather tame, a testament to the chassis if you will. Sure, it would get the rear end loose, but you had to want it loose. Very composed, not bad at all. Though I will say the V8 shakes, which is what V8's do, and it's not bad, but it really takes away from some of the charm that is present in these cars. Totally fun to have and drive around town, but I would no longer want to commute or drive it regularly, if that makes sense.
> 
> Anyways, here's the exhaust note from his car.


I remember you saying that earlier. Maybe the E36 is better off just getting an S54 which suits the overall demeanour of the car. I'm going to just leave mine as-is forever I think.



Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I completely agree. When I was 16 in 1978 and an XJ-S would drive up, I always thought the the driver had to be the most baller dude on the planet. And then an XJ-S won the Trans Am championship in 1978 and I was seriously smitten. So if I wanted to go full nutso Jaguar, this is the one I’d get. It dominated the racing that year. And it is the reason for the XJ-S body kits of the following 10 years. I love ‘em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please just go ahead and buy that sot he rest of us can enjoy the sights and sounds. I wish so badly I were shopping at the same stores as you. I'd have a Lister XJS at home already if I weren't a bum.












kiznarsh said:


> If I get another white Jaguar, it'd be this but _only_ after someone else fixed everything. 🙂


There's been one for sale near me for years. It's in lovely cosmetic shape, but I'm too much of a soft-boy to take it on.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Yup. I love it. Low miles, one owner, west coast. I told @cloval (who owns one of these) that I think the under 60k mile R32 6cyl NA from 2004 will be a $100k + car by the time it hits 25 years old in 2029. I stick by it. This one hits all the buttons for my car collecting thesis: rare, high performance, desirable when introduced, approaching its 20 year birthday, enthusiast known. Top dollar will be when it’s 30 years old and the 16-year old in 2004 is now 46.


Interesting take.

This is an exact copy of the one i bought new. I put 50k miles on it in 18 months of ownership and sold it. 
Really kick myself for that. One of the most fun cars I have ever owned and even driven.

I remember when I first bought it, I took my mom for a ride and it scared her half to death flying around corners in it.
The blue haldex controller upgrade really made the car shine.

What do you think this one will go for? Im mentally preparing for 40k but i have seen higher.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

I got a ride in a '80-ish XJ12 back in the 80's on the Autobahn, ex-Pat base contractor, I was in HS at Ramstein AFB. Will not forget that run.


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

Just Another Sweater said:


> I didn't look at all the photos but the three front lower grill need to go back to stock and the outside driver's bolster needs some help. I also saw some small paint defects but overall not bad for 18+ years old.
> 
> It's also one owner car. Rare find


Those are without a doubt the stock grilles for the car.. but like majority of the plastic on these cars, they fade over time and don’t look as sharp as when new.. little heat gun treatment would help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

Juiced6.3 said:


> Interesting take.
> 
> This is an exact copy of the one i bought new. I put 50k miles on it in 18 months of ownership and sold it.
> Really kick myself for that. One of the most fun cars I have ever owned and even driven.
> ...


Deep Blue Pearl and low mileage seem to be the ones BaT buyers pay the most for.. I think mid/high 40’s will be the number. 44-47k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

x(why)z said:


> Please just go ahead and buy that sot he rest of us can enjoy the sights and sounds. I wish so badly I were shopping at the same stores as you.


Haha, I wish! But let’s be clear… I’m not shopping at Canepa, but I’m really good at “window shopping” there. That Jag has been with them for at least a couple years, so that suggests to me the price isn’t what you’d call a bargain. There are high prices, then there’s BaT high prices, then there’s ridiculous crazy high prices, then there’s Canepa prices. They’ve got the good stuff, not for plebes like me. 

I like your Lister idea though.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

x(why)z said:


> I'd have a Lister XJS at home already if I weren't a bum.


Back in the late 80s as a student in London I did a day trip/mission to the Lister shop in Surrey to try to see the cars. To that point they were only modifying XJ Saloons and Coupes but were building the first Lister LeMans. I met Laurence Pearce that day, dude is an awesome madman. Sat in his office and watched him wildly gesticulate describing how he wanted his cars to have more torque than the Callaway Corvettes. They gave my buddy and I a ride back to the train station in a 7.0L 5-speed XJ-6 conversion they had just completed. Xanadu.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

DerSpiegel said:


> Back in the late 80s as a student in London I did a day trip/mission to the Lister shop in Surrey to try to see the cars. To that point they were only modifying XJ Saloons and Coupes but were building the first Lister LeMans. I met Laurence Pearce that day, dude is an awesome madman. Sat in his office and watched him wildly gesticulate describing how he wanted his cars to have more torque than the Callaway Corvettes. They gave my buddy and I a ride back to the train station in a 7.0L 5-speed XJ-6 conversion they had just completed. Xanadu.


Gotta Love what Pearce did with Lister. And even long before Pearce, the Lister name was forever ingrained in racing history by winning the 1958 SCCA National championship for C Modifed cars: 3-5 liters. The Lister-Jaguar, aka the “Lister Knobbly”, with an XK 6- cyl, was a beast. And a beauty. Along with the Jag D Type and Ferrari 250 TR and 335S, these are a favorite of mine.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Gotta Love what Pearce did with Lister. And even long before Pearce, the Lister name was forever ingrained in racing history by winning the 1958 SCCA National championship for C Modifed cars: 3-5 liters. The Lister-Jaguar, aka the “Lister Knobbly”, with an XK 6- cyl, was a beast. And a beauty. Along with the Jag D Type and Ferrari 250 TR and 335S, these are a favorite of mine.


Yep and I only became aware of the Knobbly after becoming a fan of the recreated Lister entity. I'm hoping to see some of those mid-late 50s era racers at the Monterey auctions this year, there were a few of them the last time I went.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Paging @barry2952 how does this one look?









1956 Continental Mark II


Bid for the chance to own a 1956 Continental Mark II at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #70,482.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

DerSpiegel said:


> Paging @barry2952 how does this one look?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's only $25K right now? Is there a reserve? Hard to go wrong at that price.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

DerSpiegel said:


> how does this one look?


"This Mark II is now offered on dealer consignment with a clean California title in the owner’s name listing the car as a *1956 Lincoln*."


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Man, this was a tremendous hammer for this 45K miles 2008 Quattroporte - $15K


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

Diamond Dave said:


> Man, this was a tremendous hammer for this 45K miles 2008 Quattroporte - $15K


I'm half-joking here, but the more I look at the BaT the more I'm convinced it brings out the worst in people. The people on that Maserati auction complaining about the car not being 100% clean, the $71k 2013 Audi A8 W12, the constant accusations towards the sellers and other bidders all are just nuts.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Just Another Sweater said:


> I didn't look at all the photos but the three front lower grill need to go back to stock and the outside driver's bolster needs some help. I also saw some small paint defects but overall not bad for 18+ years old.
> 
> It's also one owner car. Rare find


the front bumper mesh grilles are factory. non-factory or modified grilles are all completely cut open. 













Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Yup. I love it. Low miles, one owner, west coast. I told @cloval (who owns one of these) that I think the under 60k mile R32 6cyl NA from 2004 will be a $100k + car by the time it hits 25 years old in 2029. I stick by it. This one hits all the buttons for my car collecting thesis: rare, high performance, desirable when introduced, approaching its 20 year birthday, enthusiast known. Top dollar will be when it’s 30 years old and the 16-year old in 2004 is now 46.


fresh out of college me wishes he could have afforded a lower mileage example. I bought mine 10 years ago from the original owner with 72k miles and I rolled 90k miles in 2020. it's on collector car insurance with agreed upon value now, but I may need to bump the value up some based on recent sales. I often think about listing it on BaT since I rarely drive it, but short of a 911 or B7 RS4 (meh), I'm not sure what I would actually replace it with. it's cheap to own and makes all the right sounds and gives all the right feelings, including the "fizz" as James May described. 

2012:










2021:


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Holey Macaronis could this be a Fox body Mustang record? Current bid is $203,000









Original-Owner 1993 Ford Saleen Mustang SC Convertible 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 1993 Ford Saleen Mustang SC Convertible 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #70,577.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

DerSpiegel said:


> Holey Macaronis could this be a Fox body Mustang record? Current bid is $203,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not the biggest Fox fan, but I have to say that thing is sick. Any Saleen mustang is cool as hell. $200k cool tho? Not even close


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

No Reserve: Backdated 1986 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 3.4L 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Backdated 1986 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 3.4L 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #70,941.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sporin said:


> No Reserve: Backdated 1986 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 3.4L 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Backdated 1986 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 3.4L 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #70,941.
> ...


I can only imagine what that car looked like before all the mods. Probably a wreck. Nothing original with that car. Why even bother with a certificate of authenticity?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Why even bother with a certificate of authenticity?


Anything to bring in more money.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Love me some twin plug ignition.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Another clownshoe 








$40k atm


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Is it really considered a clownshoe? It's still a rag top. I thought that term was for the coupes, but I'm happy to be corrected.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Seabird said:


> Is it really considered a clownshoe? It's still a rag top. I thought that term was for the coupes, but I'm happy to be corrected.


Let's call it a clownsandal. Clownshoe is indeed a coupe.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

DerSpiegel said:


> Let's call it a clownsandal. Clownshoe is indeed a coupe.


Well played.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

elite.mafia said:


> low mileage 2000 celica GTS, on BAT. 62k miles. all stock, 6 speed manual. Appears to have all options except no action package, and no JBL stereo.
> 
> apparently was owned by the chief designer behind the celica, which is kind of neat.
> I expect this to go for about $12,000 - we'll see what happens.
> ...


just sold for $20,000


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

elite.mafia said:


> just sold for $20,000


I had the chance to buy my uncle's company leased 2000 GT-S back in the day but passed. I kind of regret it now since it was a very nice spec GT-S that was a rare factory build without the spoiler.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

RatBustard said:


> the front bumper mesh grilles are factory. non-factory or modified grilles are all completely cut open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're becoming more and more rare. I'm now debating keeping my 35k mile example to prove Dave's theory .

nice car sir, you've pretty much summarized what most of us owners go through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1965 Shelby Mustang GT350R









1965 Shelby Mustang GT350R


Bid for the chance to own a 1965 Shelby Mustang GT350R at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,092.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Just Another Sweater said:


> This R32 will probably do well. I see a few things to fix but it looks like a good example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for $51,000


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Sold for $51,000


And that’s with the disadvantage of the auction ending mid-day on Easter Sunday. Imagine what it would have done on a Friday ending at happy hour ;-)


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

oh boy ... this gives me motivation to put my silver 35k mile example soon LOL


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> And that’s with the disadvantage of the auction ending mid-day on Easter Sunday. Imagine what it would have done on a Friday ending at happy hour ;-)


The major thing to me was the car's history, one owner and the carfax makes it look like it was California owned.the whole time. This is huge in my book since I live in salt country.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Just Another Sweater said:


> The major thing to me was the car's history, one owner and the carfax makes it look like it was California owned.the whole time. This is huge in my book since I live in salt country.


people underestimate the power of 1-owner in a FS ad ... avg potato doesn't care, but for a car enthusiast it means care and continuity in how it was driven and cared for. 11 owner cars are seen as $2 hookers


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

SCHWAB0 said:


> people underestimate the power of 1-owner in a FS ad ... avg potato doesn't care, but for a car enthusiast it means care and continuity in how it was driven and cared for. 11 owner cars are seen as $2 hookers


So true. I'd buy a 60K one owner Southwest car everytime over a 20K car that has been passed around salt country. 

If I'm going to buy a fair weather only car then only the best will do.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

DerSpiegel said:


> Let's call it a clownsandal. Clownshoe is indeed a coupe.


With a removable hardtop would it be a clownsandal with socks?


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Sold for $51,000


I guessed 44-47k.. strong sell! Blue brings the monies in these 1 owner low mileage cars.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

osin34 said:


> I guessed 44-47k.. strong sell! Blue brings the monies in these 1 owner low mileage cars..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blue > all .. .proven over and over.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

SCHWAB0 said:


> 11 owner cars are seen as $2 hookers


Wait... what's wrong with $2 hookers?


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

feel like my mechanic billed me a grand just for looking at this listing.  









No Reserve: 34k-Mile 2001 Audi S4 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 34k-Mile 2001 Audi S4 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,127.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sporin said:


> feel like my mechanic billed me a grand just for looking at this listing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a lot of money for a branded titled car that may be TMU.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Stromaluski said:


> Wait... what's wrong with $2 hookers?


It's the hidden bonus features that get ya ...


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Hypn0t1q79 said:


> Seems like a lot of money for a branded titled car that may be TMU.


I had similar thoughts, but overall condition seems in line with low mileage. at any rate, it's presented well enough that if I was looking for an IY B5 S4, I'd be bidding.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Hypn0t1q79 said:


> Seems like a lot of money for a branded titled car that may be TMU.


seems like the issue was due to a faulty cluster? weird. 
Also they did so much dry ice blasting and detail work that it'd be hard to really figure out actual mileage if it were in fact a rollback/TMU issue...


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

elite.mafia said:


> just sold for $20,000


That's a fantastic story behind the car, though - seller's father was the chief designer for the last gen Celica.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I wonder if this will beat out the last SPG at $57k.









No Reserve: 1988 Saab 900 SPG


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1988 Saab 900 SPG at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,626.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

DerSpiegel said:


> Holey Macaronis could this be a Fox body Mustang record? Current bid is $203,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum, it went for $226k.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

andlf said:


> Dayum, it went for $226k.


but why

its just a mustang at the end of the day.... probably the most absurdly overpriced car on BAT yet.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

andlf said:


> I wonder if this will beat out the last SPG at $57k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a newfound love for Saab 900’s and I really need to get my hands on one, but these SPG’s are the one to get and they’re out of hand. Never understood the love for old Saab’s when I was young, but now I totally get it


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

elite.mafia said:


> but why
> 
> its just a mustang at the end of the day.... probably the most absurdly overpriced car on BAT yet.


Agreed.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

That has to be the worst $200k driving experience I could think of.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> but why
> 
> its just a mustang at the end of the day.... probably the most absurdly overpriced car on BAT yet.


Maybe the high bidder will wake up and not go through with the transaction. Won't be the first time that happens on BAT.


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm voting money laundering lol.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

The car is filled with cocaine most likely


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

elite.mafia said:


> but why


Five point oh


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

TangoRed said:


> I'm voting money laundering lol.


Signature checks out.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Sorry, that Saleen is fugly as hell. I'd take 4 coupes for that money. Looks like a hot tub with wheels when the top is down.

The VW guys in the room might like this gorgeous little peach though 😲. I suspect the price will far exceed it's driving experience value. Dammit, I could do so many more cool things if I was a drug dealer 😁
















1978 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.0L 16V 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1978 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.0L 16V 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,536.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

These LFAs get passed around but rarely driven.There is a local yellow one that I see driven during summertime. It's not babied and I've seen it parked at the grocery store. They do sound amazing at any speed.

Currently at 740K.









850-Mile 2012 Lexus LFA


Bid for the chance to own a 850-Mile 2012 Lexus LFA at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #70,554.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

MAC said:


> Sorry, that Saleen is fugly as hell. I'd take 4 coupes for that money. Looks like a hot tub with wheels when the top is down.
> 
> The VW guys in the room might like this gorgeous little peach though 😲. I suspect the price will far exceed it's driving experience value. Dammit, I could do so many more cool things if I was a drug dealer 😁
> View attachment 178071
> ...



added to watch list!

i bet that thing goes for insane money...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MAC said:


> The VW guys in the room might like this gorgeous little peach though


Oh yeah! Very nice VW. 2L 16V, that should be fun to drive in such a lightweight car.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

First Senna fs I have seen


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Those inflation adjusted numbers don't lead me to believe it was a good investment.

Unless the purpose was to minimize the loss. Then ok.


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

MAC said:


> Sorry, that Saleen is fugly as hell. I'd take 4 coupes for that money. Looks like a hot tub with wheels when the top is down.
> 
> The VW guys in the room might like this gorgeous little peach though 😲. I suspect the price will far exceed it's driving experience value. Dammit, I could do so many more cool things if I was a drug dealer 😁
> View attachment 178071
> ...


Gorgeous little peach is understatement of the year. That thing is fantastic. Super want!


----------



## emdnrteonPTK (Mar 12, 2021)

I need some of this weird, Saab-looking Renault in my life:








No Reserve: 2.0-Powered 1979 Renault 12 Routier 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2.0-Powered 1979 Renault 12 Routier 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,450.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

philf1fan said:


> First Senna fs I have seen


A Senna GTR just hit the block.









2020 McLaren Senna GTR


Bid for the chance to own a 2020 McLaren Senna GTR at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,602.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Current bid is $250,000 









12k-Mile 2002 BMW Z8


Bid for the chance to own a 12k-Mile 2002 BMW Z8 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,599.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Sporin said:


> feel like my mechanic billed me a grand just for looking at this listing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was on FB marketplace a few months back listed at 45k. Seems like he came up a little short of what he thought it was worth. 

Also gotta laugh at it having budget coilovers on it. 

Happy to see B5's getting a little love regardless, only getting harder to find clean ones.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

CoreyB said:


> This was on FB marketplace a few months back listed at 45k. Seems like he came up a little short of what he thought it was worth.


oh yikes.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

CoreyB said:


> Also gotta laugh at it having budget coilovers on it.


There was a FBMP ad for an R34 Skyline that I saw a couple months ago.

"Top of the line build! Spared no expense!"

"Raceland Coilovers" or some other cheap, bottom of the barrel, eBay/Amazon brand coilover.

I should have taken a screenshot. 😂


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

My car is now listed on BaT!

No Reserve: 2005 Audi TT Coupe 3.2 Quattro


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Cool I drove one of those the other day considering buying it. Fun cars


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> My car is now listed on BaT!


Forty bucks, I'm biding forty bucks!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Forty bucks, I'm biding forty bucks!
> 
> View attachment 178631


No RS, no care!


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> No RS, no care!


Maybe I should demand a new TT RS in the comments section, but it would likely be met with crickets in BaT


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Looking fwd to seeing where these two end up. If I had lots of money, I think I'd want to own them both:








1998 Acura NSX Coupe 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1998 Acura NSX Coupe 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,273.




bringatrailer.com












No Reserve: 2005 Ferrari F430 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2005 Ferrari F430 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,272.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Buddy sent me a screenshot of the last 6MT 430 that sold for over $408k. Only had 11k miles though so this one should be considerably cheaper. 

$407k


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

kiznarsh said:


> Buddy sent me a screenshot of the last 6MT 430 that sold for over $408k. Only had 11k miles though so this one should be considerably cheaper.
> 
> $407k


Yeah, I'm so out of touch with what things cost these days. I about lost my mind when I was seeing lower mileage 997 turbos sell for >$140k. I started looking into 430 manuals with the fantasy of maybe seeing if I could get into one after the 997 turbo. That seems unlikely at this point---and I don't love the F430.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Is it the "last" manual Ferrari? The 458s were all automatic//double clutch?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

thegave said:


> Is it the "last" manual Ferrari? The 458s were all automatic//double clutch?


I think technically the California was the last manual Ferrari but those are ultra rare.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

masa8888 said:


> Maybe I should demand a new TT RS in the comments section, but it would likely be met with crickets in BaT


Someone will just see it and tell you a 6 paragraph story about how they have a TT-RS and the attention they get for it, without being asked or pertaining whatsoever to the auction.
There’s a guy who posts on EVERY e30 m3 ad “ackchuallly I have 5 of these and they don’t make them anymore” then proceeds to say what a good deal the car is whether it’s 50k or 150k. It’s painful


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

westopher said:


> Someone will just see it and tell you a 6 paragraph story about how they have a TT-RS and the attention they get for it, without being asked or pertaining whatsoever to the auction.
> There’s a guy who posts on EVERY e30 m3 ad “ackchuallly I have 5 of these and they don’t make them anymore” then proceeds to say what a good deal the car is whether it’s 50k or 150k. It’s painful


And then you always get the few people that ask hundreds of questions about things on the car that have never been an issue on your model of car

And the others that _think_ they see tons of problems with your car through pictures and say how it’s probably a junker because the grille is slightly faded after 30 years lol


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

And the peanut gallery will ask for driving videos, debate whether or not services were performed 14 years ago, question the angle of the sunlight on a particular picture makes the paint look .000001% off, etc. And of course will have zero actual intention of bidding on the vehicle in question.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Chiropractor JW said:


> And the peanut gallery will ask for driving videos, debate whether or not services were performed 14 years ago, question the angle of the sunlight on a particular picture makes the paint look .000001% off, etc. And of course will have zero actual intention of bidding on the vehicle in question.


Precisely. That site is cancer


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1990 Chevrolet Blazer









No Reserve: 1990 Chevrolet Blazer Silverado 4x4


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1990 Chevrolet Blazer Silverado 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,713.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Modified 1973 Volkswagen Type 2 Single Cab Transporter


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1973 Volkswagen Type 2 Single Cab Transporter at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,728.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

masa8888 said:


> My car is now listed on BaT!


My wife has an '04 roadster. Great cars.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

No Reserve: 1990 Ford F-350 XLT Lariat Crew Cab 4X4


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1990 Ford F-350 XLT Lariat Crew Cab 4X4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #72,113.




bringatrailer.com





Crew cab trucks were pretty rare pre-00s so I get a big kick out of seeing these old school crew cabs. This one is dreamy.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

NickW3 said:


> Precisely. That site is cancer


I'm in a couple Facebook groups like "Exotic Cars For Sale" and I see all of those same things in every one of them - so it's not that BAT is the problem; part of the problem is just that the car community as a whole has some very cancerous / toxic tendencies.

Of course, I've seen people wish that they could comment on Zillow listings... so I think the reality is that humans just enjoy trash talking. 😂 So maybe allowing internet comments is the real issue.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

USMCFieldMP said:


> I'm in a couple Facebook groups like "Exotic Cars For Sale" and I see all of those same things in every one of them - so it's not that BAT is the problem; part of the problem is just that the car community as a whole has some very cancerous / toxic tendencies.


Or that 25 years ago, the idiots had a limited reach. From that dumb uncle, to the drunk at the bar, who would say very stupid things where everyone were rolling their eyes and dismiss their dumb comments as dumb.

Nowadays, these idiots have the Internet and their dumb comments on everything has a larger reach and more people are e-rolling their eyes than ever before in the history of mankind. Thanks Al Gore.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I think technically the California was the last manual Ferrari but those are ultra rare.


Wasn't it literally two?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Auction ending tomorrow, no reserve, it's the last of the good 7 Series cars with only 87K miles. Some concerns were brought up in the comments that might mean this is too good to be true: No service history from 2006 to 2020, and the current owner is dumping it after only a few months. But it's bidding at under ten grand...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Going back to showing my true manual elitist jerk colors, BaT also has this Canadian E39 540 6-speed, with around 6400 miles (no extra zero missing), no reserve and ending in two days:


















Ooh, check that $hit out, Steve!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Seat bolster wear looks excessive 🧐


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

'99 Prelude with the proper transmission just landed, one week auction with no reserve. 200 HP, but sadly not the SH trim.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1990 Chevrolet Blazer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would instantly remove all the 4x4 stuff and lower it, Followed by an LS swap so it could be driven reliably.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Just sold $23,000 with a salvage title









1978 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.0L 16V 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1978 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.0L 16V 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,536.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> Wasn't it literally two?


Apparently three but one of them has been wrecked.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently three but one of them has been wrecked.


I think the last Ferrari with a manual _that anyone cares about_ was the 612. I saw one over the weekend and it was pretty spectacular.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

TJSwoboda said:


> Going back to showing my true manual elitist jerk colors, BaT also has this Canadian E39 540 6-speed, with around 6400 miles (no extra zero missing), no reserve and ending in two days:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just posting more exterior photos. My goodness.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1983 GTI

This one looks a bit rough.









No Reserve: 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,780.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

An RS6 with a 6 speed manual swap.  interesting...









2003 Audi RS6 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 2003 Audi RS6 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #72,219.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Modified 1973 Volkswagen Type 2 Single Cab Transporter
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1973 Volkswagen Type 2 Single Cab Transporter at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,728.
> ...


I've cut the roof off of a bus before... It's a HORRIBLE idea. The nose becomes unbelievably flimsy. Just pushing on the dash makes the doors no longer open.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

2,500-Mile 2009 Dodge Viper SRT-10 ACR


Bid for the chance to own a 2,500-Mile 2009 Dodge Viper SRT-10 ACR at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,721.




bringatrailer.com





One of 8 or 9 remaining black ACR's from 2009. Will do the Nurburgring in 7:22. Faster than the GT-R, 911 GT2, and ZR1 of its time.

600hp. No traction or stability control. The 2009/2010 Vipers are the last of the true/pure analog maniacs. Traction/Stability systems were mandated on the subsequent Vipers.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1971 Firebird.

The pictures are incredibly nice! this is the work of a pro.









1971 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am 455 H.O. 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1971 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am 455 H.O. 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #72,082.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Damn, those are some spectacular photos.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

TJSwoboda said:


> Auction ending tomorrow, no reserve, it's the last of the good 7 Series cars with only 87K miles. Some concerns were brought up in the comments that might mean this is too good to be true: No service history from 2006 to 2020, and the current owner is dumping it after only a few months. But it's bidding at under ten grand...


I was watching that one end. No bidding under 4 minutes. I was surprised it went that cheap. I was expecting, and hoping since it's a clone of my car, that it would have broken $20k miles.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Custom 1957 Studebaker Roadster


Bid for the chance to own a Custom 1957 Studebaker Roadster at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #72,254.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> Going back to showing my true manual elitist jerk colors, BaT also has this Canadian E39 540 6-speed, with around 6400 miles (no extra zero missing), no reserve and ending in two days:


Under 90 minutes left, bidding at $26K.



TJSwoboda said:


> Ooh, check that $hit out, Steve!


Arragh, I screwed up my joke the first time with a bad link. Click it now!


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

2005 Saab 9-2X Aero - 1 Owner, 5-Speed Manual, Turbo 4-Cylinder, AWD


This 2005 Saab 9-2X Aero is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends May 4 2022.




carsandbids.com





I've never actually bid on any of these new car auction sites, though I did buy a crappy old Isuzu Trooper 20 years ago on eBay.

I'm keeping an eye on this cherry Saabaru though, which is very local to me. First time I've ever clicked on the BID button. I didn't actually bid yet, as I expect this to balloon to a ridiculous number, but I was curious.










Comps...


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

The 9-2x is holding it's value very well


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

simple said:


> The 9-2x is holding it's value very well


yeah, it's going to go for $15k and that's crazy


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

1991 Peugeot 205 Rallye 1.3L


Bid for the chance to own a 1991 Peugeot 205 Rallye 1.3L at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,786.




bringatrailer.com













Chris Harris Compares His Peugeot 205 Rallye To The Porsche 911R | Carscoops


At a first look, there is nothing that links the mighty Porsche 911R to an old French hatchback with some colorful stickers applied but the ethos behind




www.carscoops.com


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

__





The best vintage and classic cars for sale online | Bring a Trailer


Bring a Trailer Auctions is the best place to buy and sell vintage and classic vehicles - Porsche, BMW, Land Rover, and more.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

another shady BAT auction...
93 civic DX hatch, bid to $9,666 currently, seller this morning posted these photos (of the wheel well), on the last day of the auction. None of this was disclosed until the last day lol. rot, repaint/overspray everywhere, total mileage unknown with no explanation. fun stuff.









No Reserve: 1993 Honda Civic DX Hatchback 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1993 Honda Civic DX Hatchback 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,791.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

SVTC currently at the price they were when new.

BaT SVTC


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

masa8888 said:


> My car is now listed on BaT!
> 
> No Reserve: 2005 Audi TT Coupe 3.2 Quattro


Just over an hour to go, good luck!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

todras said:


> SVTC currently at the price they were when new.


oh man, I loved these when I was in high school. always wanted one. the stock exhaust sounded so good.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

DerSpiegel said:


> Just over an hour to go, good luck!


Thanks, man! First time selling on BaT. It's fun, but nerve wracking at the same time!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This with Brazilian market OEM taillights and a stock Sonoma hood would be pure perfection. What a nice looking build. 









LS1-Powered 1999 Chevrolet S-10 Stepside


Bid for the chance to own a LS1-Powered 1999 Chevrolet S-10 Stepside at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #72,441.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1971 Firebird.
> 
> The pictures are incredibly nice! this is the work of a pro.
> 
> ...


My pops had a '71 Firebird Formula optioned up with the 455....as a company car. He was savvy by putting the option code for the big engine in the order instead of the engine description itself. Management totally missed it. I was just a wee tyke back then, and because the speedometer had a top number of 160 I told all my friends that's how fast it could go - 160mph. LOL


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

masa8888 said:


> Thanks, man! First time selling on BaT. It's fun, but nerve wracking at the same time!


Interesting there was no last hour action on that auction. The one I was looking at here in Colorado sold for almost the same price with identical spec but blue. So the market has spoken. Great car for the price.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1983 GTI
> 
> This one looks a bit rough.
> 
> ...


Another one!









No Reserve: 1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #72,448.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

The GTIs are coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

A minty 1993 Camry veesix (automatic sadly) with 57k miles "shown" (why do they say shown? doesn't that imply it could be TMU?) Even has some dope period correct pin striping. 2 days left, already at $7501. Curious to see what this goes for. These have the infamous 1mz-fe 3.0l v6 that is notorious for engine/oil sludge. Roughly 200hp, and there is a (unicorn status at this point) TRD supercharger available for these engines.





























Did these really come from Toyota with that black paint on the bottom of the doors and rocker panel area? Seems odd, though I've seen it on a lot of 90's cars and it always looks a bit out of place to me.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> A minty 1993 Camry veesix (automatic sadly) with 57k miles "shown" (why do they say shown? doesn't that imply it could be TMU?) Even has some dope period correct pin striping. 2 days left, already at $7501. Curious to see what this goes for. These have the infamous 1mz-fe 3.0l v6 that is notorious for engine/oil sludge. Roughly 200hp, and there is a (unicorn status at this point) TRD supercharger available for these engines.
> 
> View attachment 181353
> 
> ...


"Shown" just means that is what is showing on the odometer. It is a CYA statement. BAT has no way to certify that the mileage is correct. 

The black along the rocker panels is typically where sand and stones kicked up from the tires would chip and damage the paint. The black is usually a rubberized coating. Some manufacturers then paint a color coat with flex over it (Camry is an economy sedan so Toyota didn't bother). Or if you are Tesla you just paint the rockers with normal paint and don't care if the paint chips. 









2021 M3 LR Rocker Panel Paint Peeling


I had planned on having the entire front end protected in PPF, along with the rockers and lower door panels. Upon install the installer noticed that there were a large number of rock chips on the rockers even though the car was only a week old. I ordered the touch up kit and the installed placed...




teslamotorsclub.com


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> View attachment 181351
> 
> 
> 
> Did these really come from Toyota with that black paint on the bottom of the doors and rocker panel area? Seems odd, though I've seen it on a lot of 90's cars and it always looks a bit out of place to me.


Yes they did, it's more noticeable on some colors than others though


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

spockcat said:


> "Shown" just means that is what is showing on the odometer. It is a CYA statement. BAT has no way to certify that the mileage is correct.
> 
> The black along the rocker panels is typically where sand and stones kicked up from the tires would chip and damage the paint. The black is usually a rubberized coating. Some manufacturers then paint a color coat with flex over it (Camry is an economy sedan so Toyota didn't bother). Or if you are Tesla you just paint the rockers with normal paint and don't care if the paint chips.
> 
> ...


interesting. I wonder why you never see that (black painted rockers) on virtually any car post year 2000. Some cars will have a noticeably different texture in that area but are still color matched. I've seen this a few times on Miatas.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> interesting. I wonder why you never see that (black painted rockers) on virtually any car post year 2000. Some cars will have a noticeably different texture in that area but are still color matched. I've seen this a few times on Miatas.


VW still used black rockers well into the 2000s. Look up specific years/models on google image search.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Modified 1989 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1989 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #72,136.




bringatrailer.com




75k plus fees for a salvage title e30. Cool car but the “I don’t know why it’s salvage” when you can see the front half of the car is a different colour seems disingenuous.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

westopher said:


> Modified 1989 BMW M3
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1989 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #72,136.
> ...


I like the comment “that’s fair money for this car” lmfao


----------



## doubleokeim (Mar 26, 2004)

1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI - Carsandbids.com










What a beauty.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

doubleokeim said:


> What a beauty.


Love the seats. Not sure why people post a picture of their keys. Anyone can have a key cut, and drive the car.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

NickW3 said:


> I like the comment “that’s fair money for this car” lmfao


It's painful watching the current owners trying to shill the auctions up like 30k over what it should be is some sort of steal. And of course the "drive it like you stole it!" new balance enthusiasts that have driven their cars 130 miles a summer so they could lean on them and wait for people to tell them how cool they are.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

9 Mile 1987 Buick Grand National GNX. Not cheap...









1987 Buick Grand National GNX | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1987 Buick Grand National GNX at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

AFAIK this is the highest price paid for a '63 Super Coupe and it's not even in it's original/highly favored color of Oslo Blue. SOLD: $155,000









1963 Porsche 356B 1600 Super Coupe


Bid for the chance to own a 1963 Porsche 356B 1600 Super Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #71,774.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

doubleokeim said:


> 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI - Carsandbids.com
> 
> What a beauty.


Shame the owner didn't start with a German car. These Westmoreland cars with the bonded windshield are not good. Surprised the battery wasn't relocated rearward or at least changed to a lightweight - you can't imagine how the handling changes in these cars when you remove the 35lb+ bumper and 35lb+ battery from the farthest point of the nose. Really beautiful execution though.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> AFAIK this is the highest price paid for a '63 Super Coupe and it's not even in it's original/highly favored color of Oslo Blue. SOLD: $155,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yowzer! Makes it almost make sense to repaint mine it's original Bali Blue. I got my car from an owner than found an original paint euro model SC, and he didn't need two nice SCs.

BTW those euro heat exchangers are great and really throw some heat when needed.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

JMURiz said:


> Yowzer! Makes it almost make sense to repaint mine it's original Bali Blue. I got my car from an owner than found an original paint euro model SC, and he didn't need two nice SCs.
> 
> BTW those euro heat exchangers are great and really throw some heat when needed.


I had one heat exchanger leaking so I just disconnected the system. Even with snow on the ground the car is plenty warm due to greenhouse effect. Also I'm used to an Austin Healey 100S that has no heater...or top or windows so just having a roof seems like a luxury lol. Anyway yeah this is a pretty notable price especially since I thought these cars were cooling off in value.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

A left hand drive gtr?!?!?!









2000 Nissan Skyline GT-R - Left-Hand Drive Interior Conversion, AWD, 6-Speed Manual


This 2000 Nissan Skyline GT-R is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends May 9 2022.




carsandbids.com





I see this going for crazy money. At least 250k ..
Not old enough to be legal in US though, it's legal in Canada....


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow that removes the disinterest I've had in ever owning a GTR. Very cool.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

What LHD markets were they originally sold in?


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

They were never offered in LHD and the dashboard has to be hand crafted/reconfigured.

Interesting comment from a Reddit post:

"LHD tends to be less appealing because the worksmanship under the surface tends to be horrible. Even if it isn't, there's a reason why the intake side of the engine is on the same side as the driver. The brake master cylinder is not exposed to the heat of the turbos, the throttle cable has a short run from the pedal to the throttle bodies, the steering column has a very clear and direct path to the steering rack without any interference from things like exhaust components which are exclusively on the passenger side for the original RHD design. The passenger side of the car also has a huge bump in the floorpan and other unfavorable problems with the footwell that makes it difficult to have good pedal positioning in LHD conversions."









LHD conversion of Nissan Skyline R34 GTR or GTT






www.kageki-racing.com


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Shawn O said:


> They were never offered in LHD and the dashboard has to be hand crafted/reconfigured.
> 
> Interesting comment from a Reddit post:
> 
> ...


Yeah if you look at the interior shots you'll see the dash is hacked up, the floor mats don't fit (not to mention the cars interior is filthy, couldn't they clean it for the auction???)....

Still it's a left hand drive gtr....


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

MAC said:


> What LHD markets were they originally sold in?


None, they only came rhd. It's custom


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

doubleokeim said:


> 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI - Carsandbids.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.

Truly a beauty.

Aesthetics on total point.

My only niggle is a subjective non-preference for the tire stretch...










...I do however understand that such a look can be said to be an "iconic attribute" of dub culture?

I've never been a dubber, nor part of stance nation, and just do not understand, unless it's purely for visual sake?

How are driving dynamics affected by such fitment?

Anyone care to take a brief moment to help an elderly person grasp the intent of doing it like that?



Thank you.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> AFAIK this is the highest price paid for a '63 Super Coupe and it's not even in it's original/highly favored color of Oslo Blue. SOLD: $155,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. I remember when I thought it was crazy that Speedsters hit $80k!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> ...I do however understand that such a look can be said to be an "iconic attribute" of dub culture?
> 
> I've never been a dubber, nor part of stance nation, and just do not understand, unless it's purely for visual sake?
> 
> ...


It's for the look pure and simple. I don't like it, but it's not my car. "Iconic"? Yeah, nah. It does nothig for the performance of the car. In fact, he's running bigger and more importantly heavier wheels than necessary (16x7-inch front and 16x8-inch rear) so he's in fact slowing the car down.

This GTI most likely rides like ****. These A1 VW only had 4 inches of wheel travel to begin with, and if you slam the car 2 inches or more, well you lose wheel travel and they ride like ****.

Anyway, my sig stands.


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

stiggy-pug said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Truly a beauty.
> 
> ...


Purely to fit larger, wider wheels.. when lowering the car to achieve that slim fender gap, when running a wider wheel you likely will need to stretch the tires a little bit to make sure it can fit under compression without rubbing, or minimal rubbing. The tire stretch itself doesn’t hurt performance much in this instance, but like mentioned above the larger, heavier wheels sure does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> These A1 VW only had 4 inches of wheel travel to begin with, and if you slam the car 2 inches or more, well you lose wheel travel and they ride like ****.


Underrated comment. Tire stretch is a personal preference - similar to wearing your pants an inch or so too short. Not sure you'd notice the stretched tire ride compromise as much as you'd notice heavy wheels in the wrong diameter and offset. This thing probably needs wheel bearing changed every other oil change.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

In the category of cars I can't afford or find space for, this Troy Indy Special is near the top. Would love to have one to kick around Lake Tahoe for the summer.

Troy Indy Special


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Diamond Dave said:


> In the category of cars I can't afford or find space for, this Troy Indy Special is near the top. Would love to have one to kick around Lake Tahoe for the summer.
> 
> Troy Indy Special


That’s cool as hell! Looks like a great build. That’s a dream of mine to build something similar to that in the future. Need a lot of time and money and unfortunately, I have neither lol


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

That thing looks awesome! Like an absolute death trap, but fun nonetheless!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> That thing looks awesome! Like an absolute death trap, but fun nonetheless!


"how did he die?"
Fun.He was having fun.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

fouckhest said:


> That thing looks awesome! Like an absolute death trap, but fun nonetheless!


I'm going to point to my sig again for the second time in this page.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1985 Renault R5 Turbo 2 Type 8221


Bid for the chance to own a 1985 Renault R5 Turbo 2 Type 8221 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #72,312.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

andlf said:


> View attachment 182580
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enormous money for a 2 but wow what a beauty. The Gotti wheels are period excellence.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Damn. I remember when I thought it was crazy that Speedsters hit $80k!


Yeah, when I was around 12 I recall walking into a classic car dealer called Fantasy Junction with my dad and begging him to buy a blue 356C that was on the floor. Told him to just store it and I'll pay him later when I make money. It was in beautiful condition needing nothing and they wanted $12K. Of course that didn't happen but eventually I achieved my dream. So what kind of 356C can you buy with that money today? Hilariously enough BaT has the answer.


https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-porsche-356c-15/


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> Yeah, when I was around 12 I recall walking into a classic car dealer called Fantasy Junction with my dad and begging him to buy a blue 356C that was on the floor. Told him to just store it and I'll pay him later when I make money. It was in beautiful condition needing nothing and they wanted $12K. Of course that didn't happen but eventually I achieved my dream. So what kind of 356C can you buy with that money today? Hilariously enough BaT has the answer.
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-porsche-356c-15/


Love Fantasy J. Dreams can be made there.....


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Previous BaT car now for sale at a dealership. Unreal.






Used 2006 Subaru Baja Sport Manual Truck Crew Cab | Bourne MA | Cape Cod | Stock: P6393


If you're looking for a great deal on a used 2006 Subaru Baja Sport Manual in the Cape Cod area, look no further than Atlantic Subaru in Bourne MA! Contact us for a test drive. Please reference stock number: P6393.




www.atlanticsubaru.com





BaT listing: 8k-Mile 2006 Subaru Baja 5-Speed


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

WTF? $60k 🤯


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

fouckhest said:


> WTF? $60k 🤯


It makes me wonder if they just want it for display and put a silly price on it or if they are actively trying to sell it for that much. Crazy stuff.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

bnkrpt311 said:


> It makes me wonder if they just want it for display and put a silly price on it or if they are actively trying to sell it for that much. Crazy stuff.


Probably a bit of both. Makes the Outback next to it selling for "only" $3k over sticker seem like a bargain.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

chucchinchilla said:


> Yeah, when I was around 12 I recall walking into a classic car dealer called Fantasy Junction with my dad and begging him to buy a blue 356C that was on the floor. Told him to just store it and I'll pay him later when I make money. It was in beautiful condition needing nothing and they wanted $12K. Of course that didn't happen but eventually I achieved my dream. So what kind of 356C can you buy with that money today? Hilariously enough BaT has the answer.
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1965-porsche-356c-15/


Ha, that’s not a car. That is just a vin tag with a bunch of rust around it.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Ha, that’s not a car. That is just a vin tag with a bunch of rust around it.


I don’t understand why someone would even buy it? There’s nothing to save here and restore. Over 10k for scrap metal?


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

NickW3 said:


> I don’t understand why someone would even buy it? There’s nothing to save here and restore. Over 10k for scrap metal?


The answer is in the post you quoted  (oh plus the title).


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Unreal legend shows up on BAT at a time when my funds are just not liquid enough. 3 days listed and bidding already at $1.5mil

1990 Ferrari F40 - 26K miles

The photo gallery is wonderful. What is your favorite F40 angle?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheap way to make your salvage title or replica 356 to become a real one with a clean title.


----------



## rozap__ (11 mo ago)

Ok I'm admittedly biased because I own one, but, one of these is not like the other. F40 vs Mclaren F1 vs Esprit V8. Two of them are well into the millions and the other is attainable. 




Anyway I think they're underrated. So if you don't have 1.5M+ lying around in your couch cushions, I will suggest:








1999 Lotus Esprit V8 - ~27,700 Miles, 5-Speed Manual, Turbo V8 Power, Lotus Yellow


This 1999 Lotus Esprit V8 is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends May 10 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

westopher said:


> Cheap way to make your salvage title or replica 356 to become a real one with a clean title.


Fraud…?


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

rozap__ said:


> Ok I'm admittedly biased because I own one, but, one of these is not like the other. F40 vs Mclaren F1 vs Esprit V8. Two of them are well into the millions and the other is attainable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fairly reliable and “cheap” when it comes to exotics right? Always been interested in the v8 esprits and like you said, they’re attainable


----------



## rozap__ (11 mo ago)

Yea, reliability and running costs are very relative, and compared to other exotics it's reasonable. Granted i'm only talking about parts since I've only worked on the car myself. Lots of parts bin stuff. I have no experience with labor.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

rozap__ said:


> Yea, reliability and running costs are very relative, and compared to other exotics it's reasonable. Granted i'm only talking about parts since I've only worked on the car myself. Lots of parts bin stuff. I have no experience with labor.


I don’t believe in labor so I’d be in the same boat as you lol. Definitely a decent car to get into


----------



## rozap__ (11 mo ago)

NickW3 said:


> I don’t believe in labor so I’d be in the same boat as you lol. Definitely a decent car to get into


Yea, fwiw I haven't had any major service to do yet, but it has been fairly friendly to work on thus far. It's pretty simple, and that fact that it's screwed together by blokes in a shed rather than robots I think contributes to that.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)




----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

NickW3 said:


> Fraud…?


Most enthusiast cars out there at this point, now that the big money is involved have some sort of fraudulent claims going on in the listings, why not go all the way?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

More than a Dozen Seized Toyota Supras Are Up for Auction


Also for grabs are several BMW M3s and M4s, two Honda S2000 models, a 2000 Acura Integra, and a pair of Nissan 350Zs, all from a drug bust.




www.thedrive.com







> More than a Dozen Seized Toyota Supras Are Up for Auction
> Also for grabs are several BMW M3s and M4s, two Honda S2000 models, a 2000 Acura Integra, and a pair of Nissan 350Zs, all from a drug bust.







__





Stanley J. Paine – Stanley J.Paine







www.paineauctioneers.com





Supras, Evos, S2000s... most of which all seem to be low mileage.



> 2003 BMW M3 6 Cylinders 3.2L MFI DOHC 192 CID. 6-Speed Manual. VIN: WBSBL93493JR23281. Odometer: 50,176.
> 
> 1993 Toyota Supra 6 Cylinders J 3.0L MFI DOHC 183 CID. 5-Speed Manual. VIN: JT2JA81J4P0001193. Odometer: 42,203.
> 
> ...


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

westopher said:


> Most enthusiast cars out there at this point, now that the big money is involved have some sort of fraudulent claims going on in the listings, why not go all the way?


Lmao I’m all for it


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

I follow any and all Lexus vehicles that make it to BaT, especially the LS430. 

No Reserve: 2005 Lexus LS430











Mileage is right for a UL edition but jeez, a little bit of effort would have really made a difference in this car. Really makes me wonder what I could get for my LS430...


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

roman16v said:


> I follow any and all Lexus vehicles that make it to BaT, especially the LS430.
> 
> No Reserve: 2005 Lexus LS430
> 
> ...


I believe the seller is the same chdavis from this forum.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

I just bid on another high mileage rare 90s Toyota. I need to stop. I'm constantly wrenching on the two I have now. So easy to work on but the parts prices are $$ if I can even find them.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

simple said:


> I just bid on another high mileage rare 90s Toyota. I need to stop. I'm constantly wrenching on the two I have now. So easy to work on but the parts prices are $$ if I can even find them.


The Celica All-trac?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Yeah the one with the questionable paint job, interior and motor build. I seem to be addicted to pre OBD2 cars and trucks.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

roman16v said:


> I follow any and all Lexus vehicles that make it to BaT, especially the LS430.
> 
> No Reserve: 2005 Lexus LS430
> 
> Mileage is right for a UL edition but jeez, a little bit of effort would have really made a difference in this car. Really makes me wonder what I could get for my LS430...


I've been following LS430's for nearly a year now, as I knew of a low mileage one coming up for sale. Finally signing papers on the car next month, and eventually I want to submit it to BaT.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Modified 2007 Audi RS4


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 2007 Audi RS4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,529.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

How does a c/f engine cover get ‘rusty’ looking? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Modified 2007 Audi RS4
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Modified 2007 Audi RS4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,529.
> ...


2 accidents. Sketchy bodywork. Pretty surprised this is even on BaT. I thought they had higher standards.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow that car is steaming. 
I understand cars don't have to be in perfect condition, mine certainly aren't, but I don't actively try and make them worse every time I spend money on them.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

spockcat said:


> 2 accidents. Sketchy bodywork. Pretty surprised this is even on BaT. I thought they had higher standards.


Nope. They just want money.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

That car is a great deal waiting to happen. You heard it here first


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Nope. They just want money.


It isn't like they are hurting for listings.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Smooremin said:


> That car is a great deal waiting to happen. You heard it here first


Unpimp the Audi.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

2019 Porsche 911 GT3 R


Bid for the chance to own a 2019 Porsche 911 GT3 R at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #72,580.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Original-Owner 1987 Dodge Shelby Charger GLH-S


Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 1987 Dodge Shelby Charger GLH-S at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #72,989.




bringatrailer.com





Goes Like Hell, S'more! They only made 1000 of these in '87.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

@McMike said:


> Modified 2007 Audi RS4
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Modified 2007 Audi RS4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,529.
> ...


The seller thinks no one is noticing how he deftly avoided providing photos of the driver seat bolsters and the (likely smashed to bits) bottom of the car 😂


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

On the next episode of Hoovie's Garage:

"I bought the cheapest Audi RS4 in the country, here's all the things that are wrong with it..."

I think my favorite part is that there is a lien on it.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

MAC said:


> The seller thinks no one is noticing how he deftly avoided providing photos of the driver seat bolsters and the (likely smashed to bits) bottom of the car 😂


Are you thinking that people with air ride just like to slam their vehicle on the ground hard enough to smash things? 

I think it's a great car at the right price. It's been damaged a bit so the value isn't there anymore like a fresh, stock example. Bags, wheels, go fast parts, etc. Why not?


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Are you thinking that people with air ride just like to slam their vehicle on the ground hard enough to smash things?


Some people with air are smart enough to drive at a reasonable height and drop it when parked. Other people, especially in my town, can't resist the attention they get when driving ridiculously low. The guy with the lien on the 15 year old audi likely falls into the 2nd group


----------



## nullpointer (May 4, 2021)

No Reserve: 2005 Volkswagen Phaeton


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2005 Volkswagen Phaeton at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,427.




bringatrailer.com





Will i hate myself if i decide to pull a trigger on this.....
Cars I always want to own from VW: Golf R, Phaeton , Touareg, Arteron...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

nullpointer said:


> No Reserve: 2005 Volkswagen Phaeton
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2005 Volkswagen Phaeton at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,427.
> ...


If you are going to go crazy for a Phaeton, go big (W12) or go home!


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

spockcat said:


> If you are going to go crazy for a Phaeton, go big (W12) or go home!


Just be prepared for much more repairs and money for repairs with the W12 lol


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

And to lose money on the resale. Or maybe they hit rock bottom at this point.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

simple said:


> And to lose money on the resale. Or maybe they hit rock bottom at this point.


Probably hit rock bottom and rebounding back up. The early ones are 17 years old by now.


----------



## jetta_2.slow (Feb 18, 2008)

MAC said:


> The seller thinks no one is noticing how he deftly avoided providing photos of the driver seat bolsters and the (likely smashed to bits) bottom of the car 😂


The low coolant is a nice touch too, goes well with the dirty floor mats/carpet.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

nullpointer said:


> No Reserve: 2005 Volkswagen Phaeton
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2005 Volkswagen Phaeton at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,427.
> ...


Back in 2005 I visited the Phaeton factory in Dresden. One of the most opulent car factories in the world. The location was opulent, the design of the factory was opulent, even the fancy wooden production floor was opulent. Then there's the car itself where every minute detail was overly engineered to Piech standards yet the design was extremely subtle. Would I want to maintain a Phaeton? Probably not, but I'd still buy one if conditions were right (I needed a car, mint example came up for sale, etc.).


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Seller of the Phaeton had no care for opulent detailing,
could have cleaned his clocks a little better...


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

USMCFieldMP said:


> 2019 Porsche 911 GT3 R
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 2019 Porsche 911 GT3 R at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #72,580.
> ...


Crazy that they didn't remove the breathalyzer interlock.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Time to list my R32 it seems. 35k miles, I'm the 3rd owner.

What you guys think it'll fetch?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Low 40s probably.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Modified 2007 Audi RS4
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Modified 2007 Audi RS4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,529.
> ...


Better, the VWVortex pick 6!


----------



## nullpointer (May 4, 2021)

what your guys think this car will sell at? 30K?
im just so depressed looking at stock market, trying to find some fun for myself...



stiggy-pug said:


> Seller of the Phaeton had no care for opulent detailing,
> could have cleaned his clocks a little better...


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> Would I want to maintain a Phaeton? Probably not, but I'd still buy one if conditions were right (I needed a car, mint example came up for sale, etc.).


The Phaeton is the _last_ car anyone needs if they "need" a car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

C4 Grand Sport









2,300-Mile 1996 Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport Convertible


Bid for the chance to own a 2,300-Mile 1996 Chevrolet Corvette Grand Sport Convertible at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,257.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Well, that was quicker than expected. After selling my TT on BaT 2 weeks ago, I am now the new owner of a '95 Bronco EB Edition which I bought off Cars and Bids. It's finished in Deep Forest Green Metallic over tan cloth, with the Eddie Bauer Tucson Bronze accents. Options include the Preferred Equipment Pkg 686A, the upgraded 5.8L Windsor V8, all-terrain tires, trailer towing pkg, and electronic shift 4x4 touch drive. It's a 2 owner truck with 50k miles, and everything works as it should. The seller, European Auto Gallery, is a collector / dealer specializing in high-end exotics (especially Porsche). It caught me by surprise when I entered into the showroom, and seeing the eye candy in front of me. The owner, Sunny, is a really cool guy and definitely an enthusiast. He also made the transaction super seamless and even gave me some new spare parts and a Red Bull for the road trip back to VA.

Got her back home last night.









Fits, but just barely!









Some of the cars in the showroom. They also had a new 993 Ruf CTR under a cover, and an F1 car originally driven by Michael Schumacher in transit from Miami.

















































Comes with the original window sticker (that highway MPG is a tad optimistic based on my trip back )


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Congrats on the Bronco!

The Turbo 3.6 hnnng


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

masa8888 said:


> Well, that was quicker than expected. After selling my TT on BaT 2 weeks ago, I am now the new owner of a '95 Bronco EB Edition which I bought off Cars and Bids. It's finished in Deep Forest Green Metallic over tan cloth, with the Eddie Bauer Tucson Bronze accents. Options include the Preferred Equipment Pkg 686A, the upgraded 5.8L Windsor V8, all-terrain tires, trailer towing pkg, and electronic shift 4x4 touch drive. It's a 2 owner truck with 50k miles, and everything works as it should. The seller, European Auto Gallery, is a collector / dealer specializing in high-end exotics (especially Porsche). It caught me by surprise when I entered into the showroom, and seeing the eye candy in front of me. The owner, Sunny, is a really cool guy and definitely an enthusiast. He also made the transaction super seamless and even gave me some new spare parts and a Red Bull for the road trip back to VA.
> 
> Got her back home last night.
> View attachment 184836
> ...


Great buy man, that’s a gorgeous bronco. Good luck with it! 

European Auto Gallery is local to me and they definitely have one of the best collections I’ve seen. They’re the biggest buyer/seller of Carrera GT’s out there. They also are a big part of the car community as well which is cool. They do a big car show every year for charity in Paramus where they bring all their Uber rare exotics, like that gulf blue CGT


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Great looking Bronco.

Just checked out European Auto Gallery's site. They have a Maybach 62 listed for $215k that they bought on C&B for $90,500. LOL.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Great looking Bronco.
> 
> Just checked out European Auto Gallery's site. They have a Maybach 62 listed for $215k that they bought on C&B for $90,500. LOL.


haha, I saw that as well. They also have a 62 Landaulet behind the showroom, which was a $2 million car when it was new! Didn't see what they were asking for though. Probably saw around 5 or 6 2-door G-wagons too.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

SCHWAB0 said:


> Time to list my R32 it seems. 35k miles, I'm the 3rd owner.
> 
> What you guys think it'll fetch?
> 
> ...


Indeed, the first number that popped into my head started with a four.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

22k-Mile 1987 Maserati Biturbo Spyder i 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 22k-Mile 1987 Maserati Biturbo Spyder i 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,076.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

masa8888 said:


> The seller, European Auto Gallery, is a collector / dealer specializing in high-end exotics (especially Porsche). It caught me by surprise when I entered into the showroom, and seeing the eye candy in front of me. The owner, Sunny, is a really cool guy and definitely an enthusiast. He also made the transaction super seamless and even gave me some new spare parts and a Red Bull for the road trip back to VA.


I recognize the Porsches in the photos as ones that often show up as Top Gear Imports cars in NJ. Is European Auto Gallery an offshoot of Top Gear Imports?


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

aar0n. said:


> I recognize the Porsches in the photos as ones that often show up as Top Gear Imports cars in NJ. Is European Auto Gallery an offshoot of Top Gear Imports?


One in the same AFAIK


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

aar0n. said:


> I recognize the Porsches in the photos as ones that often show up as Top Gear Imports cars in NJ. Is European Auto Gallery an offshoot of Top Gear Imports?


Yep, I believe so. The two are located physically next door to each other in Saddle Brook NJ, and are under common ownership. The owner mentioned he was planning to consolidate both into one building.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

masa8888 said:


> Yep, I believe so. The two are located physically next door to each other in Saddle Brook NJ, and are under common ownership. The owner mentioned he was planning to consolidate both into one building.


Makes sense! I was going to say there's no way two different places in NJ have two different Gulf blue CGTs and Gemballa Mirage GTs haha


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Modified 2007 Audi RS4
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Modified 2007 Audi RS4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,529.
> ...


I like the 5 7 pictures of the shift knob. Have to squint though, kinda blurry.

Edit: Didn't go through all the pics yet.


----------



## rozap__ (11 mo ago)

stiggy-pug said:


> Seller of the Phaeton had no care for opulent detailing,
> could have cleaned his clocks a little better...


...why does the temperature gauge say 230. why is the car turned on.
edit: i can't figure out units. why is 200F all the way over there.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1996 Porsche 911 Turbo GT2 Clubsport Tribute


Bid for the chance to own a 1996 Porsche 911 Turbo GT2 Clubsport Tribute at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,834.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

And now for something completely different...

V6 5 Speed Manual Super Sedan!



















My dad had a 93 Topaz with the 3.0 V6, but unfortunately with what I seem to remember was a 3 speed auto. It was a surprisingly decent car. Super solid, comfortable, didn't give him any trouble. Only real downside I remember (for the price) was with the auto the highway revs were way to high for a V6. I remember the V6 manual combo in the "sporty" version of the Tempo but I don't think I knew it was available on the more basic trims.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

nullpointer said:


> No Reserve: 2005 Volkswagen Phaeton
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2005 Volkswagen Phaeton at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,427.
> ...


Great cars. We have had four in my family over the last 13 years. His listing is incorrect however as he lists it with the European short wheelbase as opposed to the US long wheelbase that is 118 and change inches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nullpointer (May 4, 2021)

PowerDubs said:


> Great cars. We have had four in my family over the last 13 years. His listing is incorrect however as he lists it with the European short wheelbase as opposed to the US long wheelbase that is 118 and change inches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how bad is reliability 1-10? i’m okay to spend money on it, but don’t want consistently go to shop


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

nullpointer said:


> how bad is reliability 1-10? i’m okay to spend money on it, but don’t want consistently go to shop


Problem will be parts these days. I know for a fact that VW has discontinued many Touareg parts from the 2004-2008 era and those cars sold a lot more and had a longer run. Unless they still have the parts in stock for your Phaeton, you will be SOL because they aren't making them anymore.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

roman16v said:


> I follow any and all Lexus vehicles that make it to BaT, especially the LS430.
> 
> No Reserve: 2005 Lexus LS430
> 
> ...


$22,430 for a car that needs a detail, tires, 90k service, a battery, etc. I can't believe it went for this much....


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1986 Porsche 911 Turbo Coupe


Bid for the chance to own a 1986 Porsche 911 Turbo Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,645.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Drool.









3k-Mile 2003 Chevrolet S-10 LS Xtreme V6


Bid for the chance to own a 3k-Mile 2003 Chevrolet S-10 LS Xtreme V6 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #74,212.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Here is an interesting RS5, I never knew ppl were modding these so hard.









2015 Audi RS5 Coupe - 6-Speed Manual Swap, Twin-Turbo V8 Power, Dyno-Tuned to 1,051 hp


This 2015 Audi RS5 Coupe is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends May 20 2022.




carsandbids.com

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

TurboREX said:


> Here is an interesting RS5, I never knew ppl were modding these so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love everything about this.
Wonder what it goes for.

Also, that S10, i want to cut that up LOL


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

TurboREX said:


> Here is an interesting RS5, I never knew ppl were modding these so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This generation rs5, especially the earlier b8, are one of the sexiest coupes of our generation. 

Never really had the performance to back it up though, and in some ways you were better off with the s5 and a tune. 

This thing is a dream assuming it is at all reliable with 1000hp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Juiced6.3 said:


> I love everything about this.
> Wonder what it goes for.
> 
> Also, that S10, i want to cut that up LOL


Long ago I had a buddy that bought the same truck but black and a new ZR2 at the same time. The Xtreme got a full air ride kit and some nice wheels as soon as it was delivered.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Those V6 S-10's were pretty quick back then, the 4.3 was a good motor. 

I'm a fan of that truck, especially being stock.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1987 Chevrolet S-10 Pickup Tahoe | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1987 Chevrolet S-10 Pickup Tahoe at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow!!!









1990 RUF BTR III Cabriolet


Bid for the chance to own a 1990 RUF BTR III Cabriolet at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,837.




bringatrailer.com





Also: 









1975 Maserati Bora 4.9


Bid for the chance to own a 1975 Maserati Bora 4.9 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #74,030.




bringatrailer.com













1973 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona Berlinetta


Bid for the chance to own a 1973 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona Berlinetta at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,935.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

I’m watching this 2006 Exige.









Modified 2006 Lotus Exige


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 2006 Lotus Exige at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,739.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

KrisA said:


> And now for something completely different...
> 
> V6 5 Speed Manual Super Sedan!
> 
> My dad had a 93 Topaz with the 3.0 V6, but unfortunately with what I seem to remember was a 3 speed auto. It was a surprisingly decent car. Super solid, comfortable, didn't give him any trouble. Only real downside I remember (for the price) was with the auto the highway revs were way to high for a V6. I remember the V6 manual combo in the "sporty" version of the Tempo but I don't think I knew it was available on the more basic trims.


My friends mother had a 2 door Temp with the 3.0 5 speed and it was a super fun little car.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Again to reiterate: AFAIAC, There's just something about Daytonas. HNNNG









1973 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona Berlinetta


Bid for the chance to own a 1973 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Daytona Berlinetta at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,935.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

andlf said:


> Again to reiterate: AFAIAC, There's just something about Daytonas. HNNNG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chromadora's.....


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

roman16v said:


> $22,430 for a car that needs a detail, tires, 90k service, a battery, etc. I can't believe it went for this much....


I can’t either. I sold a far better one for similar money. I should have gone BaT s$&t crazy instead.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1970 Plymouth Superbird 440+6


Bid for the chance to own a 1970 Plymouth Superbird 440+6 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #73,735.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

> insert Homer drool<





> >double drool drool because Smoor wheels<<


This thing is one awesome Audi!









No Reserve: 1974 Audi 50LS


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1974 Audi 50LS at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #74,416.




bringatrailer.com





Like one of the commentators, at first glance I mistook it for a Fiesta.

Love the way it looks because 3dr hatch in such a pure form, but unsure if daily living with it would be up my alley as it seems quite underpowered --- would deffo wanna up it up with something more intense in the engine department.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

stiggy-pug said:


> This thing is one awesome Audi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a 1.8T "Nevar Lose" swap?


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

stiggy-pug said:


> This thing is one awesome Audi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I don't think dailying any 50 year old car (pretty much) would be a great thing, I do think a little more power would benefit it. I would think a 2.0 ABA swap would be perfect. More than double the power, not strong enough to break everything else and stupidly reliable


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

572-Powered 1949 Buick Super Sedanet


Bid for the chance to own a 572-Powered 1949 Buick Super Sedanet at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #74,598.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

stiggy-pug said:


> This thing is one awesome Audi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was gonna say I had no idea these ever existed... but yeah euro market. It looks like a Audi badged golf.
not sure if its just the pictures but the paint looks pretty bad to me. Looks like one of those cheap maaco jobs.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

These don't pop up too often for sale.

MPG Killa!









2015 VOLKSWAGEN XL1 - 150 MILES


One of only 28 sold new to a UK buyer.



collectingcars.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> These don't pop up too often for sale.


I never knew these were a thing!


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

New battery at 150 miles, that doesn't sound practical.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Doug did a feature on one,
but I enjoyed this video more...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

elite.mafia said:


> was gonna say I had no idea these ever existed... but yeah euro market. It looks like a Audi badged golf.


Smaller than the Golf. NSU design. It was built at the NSU factory, originally slated to be the NSU K50. Turned out to be a hit for the Audi brand. Back then the guys over at Auto Union often did things not everyone at VW approved of.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

stiggy-pug said:


> These don't pop up too often for sale.
> 
> MPG Killa!
> 
> ...


I'd rather have one of these. 









1992 VOLKSWAGEN GOLF (MK2) GTI 8V


A highly original and well-maintained example of the iconic German hot hatch.



collectingcars.com












1985 VOLKSWAGEN GOLF (MK2) GTS


A remarkably original and unmodified example.



collectingcars.com












1986 VOLKSWAGEN GOLF (MK2) GTI 8V


The odometer displays just 68,436 miles from new.



collectingcars.com












1983 VOLKSWAGEN GOLF (MK1) GTI


A particularly well-presented example.



collectingcars.com












1989 VOLKSWAGEN GOLF (MK2) RALLYE 'G60' - EX ERIK EKEN JOHANSSON


A storied and fully restored example of VW’s late eighties rally car.



collectingcars.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1968 Maserati Ghibli 4.7 Coupe


Bid for the chance to own a 1968 Maserati Ghibli 4.7 Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #74,864.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

andlf said:


> 1968 Maserati Ghibli 4.7 Coupe
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1968 Maserati Ghibli 4.7 Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #74,864.
> ...


This makes me weak. I would do anything for that car.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

andlf said:


> 1968 Maserati Ghibli 4.7 Coupe
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1968 Maserati Ghibli 4.7 Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #74,864.
> ...


Wow, what a gorgeous car that is. Looks like an Iso Grifo, Miura, and 240z had a baby lol. It’s a shame how Chrysler ruined the name with the new Ghibli’s. Absolute abominations those cars


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Kind of neat to see these old Yanks over in Blighty.









1954 KAISER 'Supercharged' Manhattan For Sale by Auction


This motor car is being sold as part of an oversea...




themarket.bonhams.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

And,
speaking of Maserati...

..._YOWZA!_

~ mama mia ~


































1971 MASERATI Bora Group 4 Evocation For Sale by Auction


Well in the summer of 2015 on a visit to Sweden I...




themarket.bonhams.com





.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1959 Berkeley SE492 Twosome


Bid for the chance to own a 1959 Berkeley SE492 Twosome at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #74,332.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

No Reserve: 238-Kilometer 2003 Mercury Marauder


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 238-Kilometer 2003 Mercury Marauder at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #74,767.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

x(why)z said:


> This *makes me weak*. I would do anything for that car.


That means something else now 😂


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

x(why)z said:


> This makes me weak. I would do anything for that car.


Sell the M3 and Tahoe and Trailer and you could be there.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

NickW3 said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous car that is. Looks like an Iso Grifo, Miura, and 240z had a baby lol. It’s a shame how Chrysler ruined the name with the new Ghibli’s. Absolute abominations those cars


You should hear one, growing up a neighbor had a brown one, with car show trophies in his garage. About 2 times a year he would take it for a spin around the neighborhood. Sounded amazing...exotic mix of multi cams and a big v8


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TurboREX said:


> Here is an interesting RS5, I never knew ppl were modding these so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That RS5 is incredible. I believe that’s @rs5.tt on Instagram.









B8.5 King (@rs5.tt) • Instagram photos and videos


8,355 Followers, 893 Following, 50 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B8.5 King (@rs5.tt)




instagram.com


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

ice4life said:


> That means something else now 😂


Probably approximates my feelings. 



Smooremin said:


> Sell the M3 and Tahoe and Trailer and you could be there.


Not a bad idea. Not bad at all. I'm too much of a loser to actually do it though.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The horsepower is three less than the Civic LX I bought eight years ago, but if you wanted a new Prelude 30+ years ago, here's your chance to own one almost new: BaT has a '91 Prelude Si, with the proper transmission, in cherry arrest me red... With only 6500 miles on the clock, no zero missing:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Wow. True one owner car too. I wanted one of those so bad back in the late 90s. Couldn't find one with manuel that didn't have issues.
That poor lady loses her husband and now she has to deal with the ridiculous questions from the peanut gallery. 🙄
Black is the "best" color for those though.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Someone paid $75,000 + fee for an E21 😲








Original-Owner 1983 BMW 320iS 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 1983 BMW 320iS 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #74,747.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

MAC said:


> Black is the "best" color for those though.


I would agree with you but then we both would be wrong .... yellow was.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

MAC said:


> Someone paid $75,000 + fee for an E21 😲
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People have far too much disposable income. Buyer says it will get a $6000 detail too.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

No Reserve: 39k-Mile 2006 Lexus LS430










Just wrapping up with an hour to go... can't believe this is at $25k.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

MAC said:


> Someone paid $75,000 + fee for an E21 😲
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the dumbest thing I've seen on BaT so far, I think. It only makes sense as some sort of money laundering or if the buyer somehow missed out on a brand new Henna E21 nearly 40 years ago and just had to had one (which I doubt). It's not like the E21 is a great car anyway and there are so many better (Euro-spec 323i, for example) versions out there if you really wanted an E21, even in the US, that this sale price just makes zero sense, especially with faded paint and a dented trunk. Just... WTF.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Decided to check on the seller's winning bid history on BaT. Nearly $1 million for a RuF, $8,200 for some rally clocks, $10k for a Ferrari box, multiple E63 wagons and G wagens. I guess $75k is peanuts to him. 





__





The best vintage and classic cars for sale online | Bring a Trailer


Bring a Trailer Auctions is the best place to buy and sell vintage and classic vehicles - Porsche, BMW, Land Rover, and more.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, this is interesting…

Its stated as a “2.2 liter” engine, but according to the specs it’s a 2275. It also claims to be a “Zwitter”, which is a split window Bug with an oval dashboard (which was only a few months of production), but to those of us who know them well it’s clearly an oval window Beetle with a split added down the middle of it, as true splits have a different shape and use flat glass.

it’s still interesting, although it isn’t my style.









2.2L-Powered 1953 Volkswagen Beetle


Bid for the chance to own a 2.2L-Powered 1953 Volkswagen Beetle at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #75,269.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

MAC said:


> Someone paid $75,000 + fee for an E21 😲
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That person is a fool.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

Iroczgirl said:


> That person is a fool.


Some people have more dollars than cents. For them, it might be you or me paying $7,500 fo it, if they are happy, it is money well spent.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

VadGTI said:


> Decided to check on the seller's winning bid history on BaT. Nearly $1 million for a RuF, $8,200 for some rally clocks, $10k for a Ferrari box, multiple E63 wagons and G wagens. I guess $75k is peanuts to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4.2 million in winning bids not including the E21 since June 2020. This person has money to burn. Hence the name.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Surely it isn't just a private person that owns that account? I mean who on earth would buy that many similar cars. The user even won two large engined modern Mercedes wagons on the same day last year.


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

If I was a multi whatever and I wanted a car, I would buy it irregardless of who I was bidding against. Oh' to have that freedom.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

2021 Bugatti Chiron Pur Sport


Bid for the chance to own a 2021 Bugatti Chiron Pur Sport at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #75,334.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

VadGTI said:


> This is the dumbest thing I've seen on BaT so far, I think. It only makes sense as some sort of money laundering or if the buyer somehow missed out on a brand new Henna E21 nearly 40 years ago and just had to had one (which I doubt). It's not like the E21 is a great car anyway and there are so many better (Euro-spec 323i, for example) versions out there if you really wanted an E21, even in the US, that this sale price just makes zero sense, especially with faded paint and a dented trunk. Just... WTF.


Totally agree. I could maybe see something close to this if it were a 323i and more likely if it were a Hartge or Alpina. FWIW though, even since the late 80's you RARELY saw a true 320is car. But 75K and no straight 6 and no sexy euro bumpers? Damn.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Diamond Dave said:


> Totally agree. I could maybe see something close to this if it were a 323i and more likely if it were a Hartge or Alpina. FWIW though, even since the late 80's you RARELY saw a true 320is car. But 75K and no straight 6 and no sexy euro bumpers? Damn.


Wow. That sale is a true testament to the fact that money doesn't buy brains. There was an enthusiastic underbidder too. 0-60 in 11.2 seconds, those things are slow as molasses off a cold spoon.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

VadGTI said:


> This is the dumbest thing I've seen on BaT so far, I think. It only makes sense as some sort of money laundering or if the *buyer somehow missed out on a brand new Henna E21 nearly 40 years ago and just had to had one (which I doubt)*. It's not like the E21 is a great car anyway and there are so many better (Euro-spec 323i, for example) versions out there if you really wanted an E21, even in the US, that this sale price just makes zero sense, especially with faded paint and a dented trunk. Just... WTF.


Given the guy's winning auctions, I'll let him make silly decisions but it does seem like he had a reason for this particular 320is at least.



> @johnkenyon Thanks! My first BMW was a 320is. I missed one at an RM auction that was not as good as this car, but it still cost the buyer $60K ish all in.
> This car will get a $6000 detail, killer service, and live a happy life in my collection.
> Smiles per dollar: cheap.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

VadGTI said:


> It's not like the E21 is a great car anyway and there are so many better (Euro-spec 323i, for example) versions out there if you really wanted an E21, even in the US, that this sale price just makes zero sense, especially with faded paint and a dented trunk. Just... WTF.


My dad bought one of these brand new in 1984. I have a LOT of memories in that car. I learned to drive manual in that car, I drove it around on the weekends, I spun it out a few times in the rain and these cars 100% remind me of my dad who passed away 3 years ago. Having said all that, i wouldn't even be interested in a car like that for 10% of what it sold for. It wasn't a great car, it wasn't fast, it wasn't luxurious. $75k is stupid $


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Maybe the buyer of the E21 hid $1M of drug money in the rocker panels of the car but the car was stolen before he could recover the money. For 35 years he has been waiting for the car to resurface and it finally did. So $75k was a bargain for him to recover the $1M.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Not million dollars cash. Likely he left a password to an old Bitcoin wallet hidden in the glovebox. 

The era of 60s hot rods being overpriced is over. It's the 80/90s turn to be collected by the New Balance wearing crowd.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

simple said:


> Not million dollars cash. Likely he left a password to an old Bitcoin wallet hidden in the glovebox.
> 
> The era of 60s hot rods being overpriced is over. It's the 80/90s turn to be collected by the New Balance wearing crowd.


One minor problem, Bitcoin is only 13 years old.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Just thought I'd include this here.

*1977 AMC AM Van Concept*









1977 AMC AM Van Concept | Sand Lots | RM Sotheby's


1977 AMC AM Van Concept for sale at RM Sotheby's Sand Lots



rmsothebys.com
























One-of-a-kind, late-Seventies design study showcasing AMC’s vision of a new breed of automobiles
Preserved in original show condition as part of a well-known concept-car collection for the past 35 years
Created as a rolling, wood-framed, fiberglass-bodied styling buck with a partial interior and no drivetrain
A rare opportunity for a serious collection or museum to lay claim of owning a historically significant concept car from one of the most storied American automakers
 
Please note that this lot is sold on a Bill of Sale.

One of the most compelling American concept cars of the late 1970s, the AM Van was part of a larger effort by American Motors Corporation to bolster its image as an innovator during a period of social, economic, and political turbulence. In the wake of the oil crisis of 1973, company chairman Roy Chapin, Jr. sought to put AMC at the forefront of what he saw as a growing trend in which Americans would increasingly seek out smaller, more fuel-efficient vehicles, so long as they offered the appropriate style, comfort, and amenities.
To showcase the company’s progressive ideas for the coming decade, AMC’s design department, then led by Richard Teague—creator of the AMX, Javelin, Jeep Cherokee, and other popular designs—developed six concept cars to be touted on a 1977 North American press tour, dubbed “Concept 80,” through seven major cities. The design studies included several compact hatchbacks, a scaled-down Jeep reminiscent of a Willys, a diminutive electric car with Buck Rogers aesthetics, and the AM Van offered here.
The most popular of all, favored in exit polls by a notable margin, was the AM Van. With its flared fenders, deep, front air dam, large side pipes, and gorgeous wide wheels wrapped in meaty tires, it gave off distinctly futuristic muscle-car vibes. Being purely a design study, the AM Van was essentially a wood-framed, fiberglass-bodied styling buck with no drivetrain, non-functioning doors, and tinted windows concealing a partially completed interior. In concept, it was a compact yet spacious vehicle, designed to seat three across with a generous greenhouse offering expansive views for all occupants. A four-wheel-drive powertrain would deliver all-condition versatility, while turbo badges hinted at the potential for a small but potent engine. Though the AM Van concept never made it to production, its popularity on the Concept 80 circuit unwittingly foreshadowed the mass adoption of minivans and four-wheel drive in years to come. As such, it is truly a unique piece of automotive history.
Believed to be the only one of its kind, the AM Van offered here has been preserved in a well-known concept-car collection for the past 35 years and remains in original condition, just as it left the AMC design studio in 1977. Given its compelling design and historical significance, it has been featured as the centerpiece of multiple museums in recent years, including the Gilmore Museum and the AMC display at the Kenosha County Historical Society. This AM Van design study represents a rare opportunity for a private collector or museum to own a historically significant concept car from one of the most storied American automakers.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

andlf said:


> Just thought I'd include this here.
> 
> *1977 AMC AM Van Concept*


I truly love the influence of early 70's design and color palettes


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Matt said:


> My dad bought one of these brand new in 1984.


I mean, it's not my place to tell you what your Dad purchased, but if it was brand new in 1984, then your Dad purchased a 1985 E30, not an E21.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

This popped into my Twitter feed today on the same day I was admiring a friend’s restoration of a nearly identical car. 









No Reserve: 289-Powered 1964 Sunbeam Alpine


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 289-Powered 1964 Sunbeam Alpine at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #75,339.




bringatrailer.com





And my friends car…


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Getting nostalgic seeing this one. '92 5-speed. When these came out, I desperately wanted my parents to get one, but they bought a new Camry instead.

1992 Nissan Maxima SE 5-Speed


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)

masa8888 said:


> Getting nostalgic seeing this one. '92 5-speed. When these came out, I desperately wanted my parents to get one, but they bought a new Camry instead.
> 
> 1992 Nissan Maxima SE 5-Speed


The best Maxima ... ever.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Didn't even make it 300 miles before needing a $54,000 repair. 😂 Guess if you can afford the car it's no big deal. Someone mentions that an extended dealership warranty is _only_ $27,000/yr. That's a steal!
But good god, mazda soul red crystal looks absolutely amazing on this. Brilliant choice by the original owner. (Yes, I know maclaren says it's their color)








296-Mile 2014 McLaren P1


Bid for the chance to own a 296-Mile 2014 McLaren P1 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #75,246.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

Strange Mud said:


> 2021 Bugatti Chiron Pur Sport
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 2021 Bugatti Chiron Pur Sport at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #75,334.
> ...


pffft overpriced VR6


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Juiced6.3 said:


> pffft overpriced VR6


"Window sticker? I thought these things came with a deed!"


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Diamond Dave said:


> I mean, it's not my place to tell you what your Dad purchased, but if it was brand new in 1984, then your Dad purchased a 1985 E30, not an E21.


He had an 84 320i. Maybe he bought it in 83? I don't know. I was a little kid and that was nearly 40 years ago. Let's put the ego away for a minute OK?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Matt said:


> He had an 84 320i. Maybe he bought it in 83? I don't know. I was a little kid and that was nearly 40 years ago. Let's put the ego away for a minute OK?


Who we, as enthusiasts, think we are:









What our friends and families think we are:










What we really are:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

masa8888 said:


> Getting nostalgic seeing this one. '92 5-speed. When these came out, I desperately wanted my parents to get one, but they bought a new Camry instead.
> 
> 1992 Nissan Maxima SE 5-Speed





Phil Pugliese said:


> The best Maxima ... ever.


They really were great to drive. I was surprised how much a car like that wanted to boogie.  

I don't remember my friend's car having the electric seat belts, but that's possible. Did we get those some years and not others?


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Matt said:


> He had an 84 320i. Maybe he bought it in 83? I don't know. I was a little kid and that was nearly 40 years ago. Let's put the ego away for a minute OK?


Yeah that seems like a critical detail that everyone should spend a lot of time analyzing.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Matt said:


> He had an 84 320i. Maybe he bought it in 83? I don't know. I was a little kid and that was nearly 40 years ago. Let's put the ego away for a minute OK?


So you thought me educating you between two different vehicles was ego? Interesting.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Diamond Dave said:


> I mean, it's not my place to tell you what your Dad purchased, but if it was brand new in 1984, then your Dad purchased a 1985 E30, not an E21.


Why couldn't it have been a leftover '83 purchased in '84?


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Diamond Dave said:


> So you thought me educating you between two different vehicles was ego? Interesting.


Here's two internet points.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

6hrs to go on this Type-R









1998 Acura Integra Type R


Bid for the chance to own a 1998 Acura Integra Type R at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #75,626.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Oh boy, I'll be getting out the popcorn for this RWB 993










I kind of like this style build, although not sure I would use my own money to pay whatever price premium for one.
I find it odd that it was built for SEMA, yet there are no pictures in the gallery from SEMA...


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

Diamond Dave said:


> Oh boy, I'll be getting out the popcorn for this RWB 993
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would look good in my garage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

$1,000,000 for this LFA









285-Mile 2012 Lexus LFA Nurburgring Package


Bid for the chance to own a 285-Mile 2012 Lexus LFA Nurburgring Package at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #75,248.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Diamond Dave said:


> Oh boy, I'll be getting out the popcorn for this RWB 993
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow this is actually one of the first 3 RWBs that were built in the US that year. Brian Scotto's Hoonigan white 964, Mark Arcenal's green illest Pandora One 964, and this one. This car rarely seemed to make an appearance anywhere but I did see it in 2016 in Brooklyn when Nakai was doing the Brooklyn 964 build


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1969 Chevrolet Corvette L88 4-Speed*









1969 Chevrolet Corvette L88 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1969 Chevrolet Corvette L88 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #75,623.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

^^^My peepee about to Xenomorph right out my shorts!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wut?


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Wut?


Ahem... I say, sir! That automobile is so alluring, it is making my manhood rather engorged. To the point that it could break free of my trousers in a manner similar to how the antagonist in the classic film Alien was born. You see, sir, I was attempting to use hyperbole in order to express my admiration for said auto.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Seabird said:


> ^^^My peepee about to Xenomorph right out my shorts!





LT1M21Stingray said:


> Wut?





Seabird said:


> Ahem... I say, sir! That automobile is so alluring, it is making my manhood rather engorged. To the point that it could break free of my trousers in a manner similar to how the antagonist in the classic film Alien was born. You see, sir, I was attempting to use hyperbole in order to express my admiration for said auto.


A+ extra points for that wonderfully wrought retort!

Top score mate,
very well done.

:

btw
I greatly miss your gif avatar with the shiddy seagull --- that always brought me joy to see! LOL


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> *1969 Chevrolet Corvette L88 4-Speed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much power did those things actually put out? Wasn't it something north of 500bhp?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

stevevr6 said:


> 6hrs to go on this Type-R
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  $78k is just retarded for an Integra.




Seabird said:


> Ahem... I say, sir! That automobile is so alluring, it is making my manhood rather engorged. To the point that it could break free of my trousers in a manner similar to how the antagonist in the classic film Alien was born. You see, sir, I was attempting to use hyperbole in order to express my admiration for said auto.


Like so?...


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

stiggy-pug said:


> btw
> I greatly miss your gif avatar with the shiddy seagull --- that always brought me joy to see! LOL


I miss it too. It was a gift from Nater and stopped working after the site upgrade.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seabird said:


> Ahem... I say, sir! That automobile is so alluring, it is making my manhood rather engorged. To the point that it could break free of my trousers in a manner similar to how the antagonist in the classic film Alien was born. You see, sir, I was attempting to use hyperbole in order to express my admiration for said auto.


Yeah, I understood. I'd be worried to invite you over for fear of you acting weird upon seeing my own car.  

I have to admit the silver interior of the BaT Vette is rare and beautiful.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yeah, I understood. I'd be worried to invite you over for fear of you acting weird upon seeing my own car.
> 
> I have to admit the silver interior of the BaT Vette is rare and beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 193452


Your fear is justified. I love chrome bumper C3s. I had a friend with a dark green split tail vert that was just gorgeous. Not perfect, mind you. Just a really nice driver.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

A friends e36 is up for sale. Basically the same car as mine, but a little better shape, in a different spec.
He's a great dude, and I'd say its one of the nicest e36s in NA if this is the style you like. All the best rare OEM parts on it, mileage not too low to drive, not too high to be worn out.








1998 BMW M3 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1998 BMW M3 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #76,146.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Hemmings is sort of an outlier that doesn't get mentioned much...

...I've always liked these 4 cyl GTV's, but c'mon Paul man the low effort photos aren't exactly inspiring, nor is the lazy one screw for the plate haplessly dangling askew, certainly not a confidence boost for potential buyers when such lack to detail is obviously apparent.












https://www.hemmings.com/auction/1978-alfa-romeo-gtv-892278



.

Not a fan of the custom white interior tho,
not at all.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

westopher said:


> A friends e36 is up for sale. Basically the same car as mine, but a little better shape, in a different spec.
> He's a great dude, and I'd say its one of the nicest e36s in NA if this is the style you like. All the best rare OEM parts on it, mileage not too low to drive, not too high to be worn out.
> 
> 
> ...


Fern green!! 😍😍😍😍😍😍😍
Perfect attitude with those mods too.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah definitely the best quality parts on it, and I’m sad to see him sell it. We’ve spoken lots about building our cars over the better part of a decade now together.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

westopher said:


> A friends e36 is up for sale. Basically the same car as mine, but a little better shape, in a different spec.
> He's a great dude, and I'd say its one of the nicest e36s in NA if this is the style you like. All the best rare OEM parts on it, mileage not too low to drive, not too high to be worn out.
> 
> 
> ...


Goodness gracious, that would be the one for me at a different moment in time. Absolutely perfect. I'm watching that auction with great interest, but I think it'll get priced out pretty quickly.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Didn't even know these were a thing. 377hp in '92!








1992 Lotus Omega


Bid for the chance to own a 1992 Lotus Omega at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #76,329.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

This is the first one I’ve seen with LHD.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

That Lotus Omega is amazing and always reminds me of this Swedish police chase video:






Dunno what the cop was driving but it sure wasn't able to keep up.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> That Lotus Omega is amazing and always reminds me of this Swedish police chase video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It certainly wasn't one of these










Most likely one of these


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow Swedish people do not pull over for the police


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That's not how you spell Police.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

A Lotus Omega, waw, talk about rare!


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

^Clse enouh


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's about the ultimate fake rich special, with an engine sure to grenade... But this one will take a little longer to do that (hopefully), with only 27K miles on it. BaT has this 2005 BMW 745Li:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TJSwoboda said:


> It's about the ultimate fake rich special, with an engine sure to grenade... But this one will take a little longer to do that (hopefully), with only 27K miles on it. BaT has this 2005 BMW 745Li:


4 previous owners and only 27k miles in a 17 year old sedan?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


> 4 previous owners and only 27k miles in a 17 year old sedan?


I've seen worse on recent Golf Rs

Why are so many cars being imported from Canada? Because issues, that's why.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

It's because the currency exchange makes it cheaper.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

westopher said:


> It's because the currency exchange makes it cheaper.


I know but stop sending crap to the south.

BC maybe with a personal inspection on a lift, all other provinces, get out!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1959 Cadillac Eldorado Biarritz Convertible*









30-Years-Owned 1959 Cadillac Eldorado Biarritz Convertible


Bid for the chance to own a 30-Years-Owned 1959 Cadillac Eldorado Biarritz Convertible at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #76,590.




bringatrailer.com





It's beautifull!


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

We aren’t sending anything. Greedy car flippers are buying our cars for 40k Canadian then selling them for 40k American. I hope they end up with the worst cars possible and get stuck with them.



Just Another Sweater said:


> I know but stop sending crap to the south.
> 
> BC maybe with a personal inspection on a lift, all other provinces, get out!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> .......
> 
> Most likely one of these
> 
> View attachment 195618


I wonder if Volkswagen ever built the T3 (Vanagon in the US) with a Police Interceptor package. 😆


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

spockcat said:


> 4 previous owners and only 27k miles in a 17 year old sedan?


Weird to see one with its 4 wheels aligned properly


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Will this go for more than MSRP new? BaT has a 2001 M5 with only 28K miles:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The last of the good 7 Series: BaT has a 2001 740i Sport with under 80K miles:


















The interior isn't white, so Jimmy McGill/Saul Goodman won't call you a douchebag for driving a white-on-white BMW 7 Series.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

MAC said:


> View attachment 195571
> 
> Didn't even know these were a thing. 377hp in '92!
> 
> ...


These were boss as hell back in the day. But if you didn't read British car mags from back in the day, you'd never know they existed.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

TJSwoboda said:


> Will this go for more than MSRP new? BaT has a 2001 M5 with only 28K miles:


70k? I'd be very surprised if it went for less.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1300 Mile 1979 Trans Am









1,300-Mile 1979 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am 10th Anniversary Edition


Bid for the chance to own a 1,300-Mile 1979 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am 10th Anniversary Edition at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #76,846.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1300 Mile 1979 Trans Am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My uncle bought one of these new and sold it 12-15 years ago to pay for college tuition. At the time of sale I think it had 12K miles on it. I bet it's worth a ton more now than it was then though.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

TJSwoboda said:


> Will this go for more than MSRP new? BaT has a 2001 M5 with only 28K miles:


in that color combo, i doubt it. There was another 2001 in a rare red color, similar to Indianapolis red, under 100k miles that sold for $50k.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1982 VW Scirocco









No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Scirocco 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Scirocco 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #77,441.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

This is the perfect Rad truck.









No Reserve: 1991 Chevrolet V1500 Suburban Custom Craft Conversion


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1991 Chevrolet V1500 Suburban Custom Craft Conversion at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #77,405.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> This is the perfect Rad truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SH*T when I was a kid we had a red Custom Craft Suburban!! It was red with a very similar paint scheme outside. It wasnt a pop-top but it had the same carved wood trim inside, well similar, ours had a pond scene with ducks. What a flashback. I just sent this to my dad. I wonder if my mom has pictures of it.

edit: and mom comes through with the goods 😂


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh boy, a 2003 Hyundai Elantra GT with only 5k miles....








No Reserve: 5k-Mile 2003 Hyundai Elantra GT Hatchback 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 5k-Mile 2003 Hyundai Elantra GT Hatchback 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #77,828.




bringatrailer.com





why is this on bAT? what is at all noteworthy about this besides low miles?

will this sell for 20 grand? its already at 5 grand. AFAIK these were reliable cars but this is a 20 year old Hyundai. These use a timing belt which probably was never replaced in 20 years. I can't remember if this is the hyundai engine that is nearly identical to the mitsubishi 4g63 engine.

btw, GT is just what hyundai calls the hatchback version of the elantra. It's not a sporty version of an elantra.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Heh, that Elantra GT with leather, three pedals, and ultra-low miles _is_ nice... But it'll probably go for too much money. We shall see.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2001 Prelude SH with the proper transmission, and only 92K miles. I'm loving the color, too.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

One Owner 1986 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V









One-Owner 1986 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a One-Owner 1986 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #77,982.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Greenalpha (Feb 26, 2020)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1982 VW Scirocco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I was watching this also, very clean. 👍


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

elite.mafia said:


> why is this on bAT? what is at all noteworthy about this besides low miles?


Because it's no-reserve so they're guaranteed to make commission. Hopefully enough to cover the labor costs of the auction writer to make it worthwhile.

I mentioned in another thread they have over 500 live auctions so they're clearly going for quantity over quality (i.e. interesting cars).


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Land Cruisers are the new 911s

6 figure low mileage 80 series make me happy.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Three of the last four V8 Vantages listed on BaT didn't meet reserve. I get a feeling that sellers are not taking the economy into account.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

I will enjoy watching the wider economic strife, wreak havoc on the BAT transaction prices. 

Vastly overpaying for old cars, is going to be a leading economic indicator.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Not one, not two, but three BMW 2002!









No Reserve: Three BMW 2002 Projects


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Three BMW 2002 Projects at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #77,740.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Modified 1971 Datsun 510 Station Wagon 1.8L 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1971 Datsun 510 Station Wagon 1.8L 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #77,677.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Modified 1971 Datsun 510 Station Wagon 1.8L 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1971 Datsun 510 Station Wagon 1.8L 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #77,677.
> ...


Shew. I don't necessarily care for the camber up front but I could make due.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Shew. I don't necessarily care for the camber up front but I could make due.


I'm often reminded how badly today's "camber crowd" have scarred people, to the point where they don't realize that lowered classic cars do so in part through camber compensation.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> 2001 Prelude SH with the proper transmission, and only 92K miles. I'm loving the color, too.


Ending in a day, bidding at under $14K with no reserve. It's in Plano, TX if anyone's tempted.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

The Corvette no one asked for.









572-Powered 1968 Chevrolet Corvette Sportwagon 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 572-Powered 1968 Chevrolet Corvette Sportwagon 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #77,920.




bringatrailer.com














Can't see **** out front. Check.










Black paint over rust with plenty of overspray. Check.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Not something you see everyday









No Reserve: 5k-Mile 2003 Hyundai Elantra GT Hatchback 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 5k-Mile 2003 Hyundai Elantra GT Hatchback 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #77,828.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

That vette is so stupid it's cool. That brick of a motor and the hood need to go though


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

Roughly once a week, though, it seems. 😁



elite.mafia said:


> Oh boy, a 2003 Hyundai Elantra GT with only 5k miles....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





stevevr6 said:


> *Not something you see everyday*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

stevevr6 said:


> Not something you see everyday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this posted earleir.

$7900 with less than an hour left. El oh el. Someone is going to get a deal.

Sick investment.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

stevevr6 said:


> Not something you see everyday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as it doesn't go over $15,074 MSRP the world will still spin on the proper axis.


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

Just jumped to 8500. Be interesting to see how high it goes in the last minutes.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Bring A Trailer started selling cheap daily drivers now?


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> The Corvette no one asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overspray on the brake caliper for extra credit. Wow.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Shawn O said:


> Bring A Trailer is started selling cheap daily drivers now?


Has been for a while now. Likely Gen Xers in the tech field with too much money trying to relive their childhoods. I noted the oddity a few years ago and got called out for not appreciating classic cars. LOL


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

todras said:


> Just jumped to 8500. Be interesting to see how high it goes in the last minutes.


$12k now


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

But a mid 2000s Hyundai? Nothing special about it at all. 20 year old Hyundai that has barely been driven. Probably need $5,000 plus in maintenance work to get it roadworthy. Maybe a Youtube star is buying it to destroy or something?


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Front Mount Inter-Cooler

Top Mount Inter-Cooler

What about Bottom Mount?

This early 900 is fitted with a BMIC:










It's a Callaway unit.










_BUMP UP!_









27k-Mile 1980 Saab 900 Turbo 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 27k-Mile 1980 Saab 900 Turbo 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #78,304.




bringatrailer.com





Sacrilege for an oldsaabguy to admit not liking the Inca wheels, but they've always been my least favorite factory Saab wheel --- the Minilites and soccerballs have a strong place in my heart, but must say that on a jet black turbo like this one, the Incas just work like stone cold classic.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

stevevr6 said:


> $12k now


And somehow it sold for $12,500.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Shawn O said:


> But a mid 2000s Hyundai? Nothing special about it at all. 20 year old Hyundai that has barely been driven. Probably need $5,000 plus in maintenance work to get it roadworthy. Maybe a Youtube star is buying it to destroy or something?


Ya but a lot of folks will not do any maintenance. Not that the common folk is shopping on BaT, but 5k miles is "new" to many folks. So it'll likely just get driven.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's just a 1980 Saab 900 Turbo (with the correct transmission), but this one has 27K miles; no zero(s) missing.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Seabird said:


> Has been for a while now. Likely Gen Xers in the tech field with too much money trying to relive their childhoods. I noted the oddity a few years ago and got called out for not appreciating classic cars. LOL


"These damn kids don't appreciate my big block Chevelle like they should! They're obviously stupid!"


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't know who you're attributing that quote to. If me, that's not accurate. I am Gen X and recall very well what those cars were. More notably, what they weren't.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Stromaluski said:


> "These damn kids don't appreciate my big block Chevelle like they should! They're obviously stupid!"


I realise that classic car scene is quite different in the USA than here, but I think way more kids and younger people would appreciate a old muscle car than that Hyundai (and the body style isn't even particularly rare) here at least.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

vwishndaetr said:


> Ya but a lot of folks will not do any maintenance. Not that the common folk is shopping on BaT, but 5k miles is "new" to many folks. So it'll likely just get driven.


That thing at the very least requires a new timing belt. No way I'd trust a nearly 20 year old Hyundai timing belt.

Kind of surprised it sold for as much as it did. I figured $10k max.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

elite.mafia said:


> That thing at the very least requires a new timing belt. No way I'd trust a nearly 20 year old Hyundai timing belt.
> 
> Kind of surprised it sold for as much as it did. I figured $10k max.


I agree with you 100%.

But many people don't even know what a timing belt is. Only point I'm trying to drive.

That car, in the right hands, will make a great "first car" for someone/someone's kid.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> One Owner 1986 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for $14k to the highest bidder after a bidding war at the end. Congrats

The high milleage (226k miles) might be why the bids weren't that high.

With that being said, my mk2 Scirocco has over 350k miles. Oh and it wears the same tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

I had my hands on this lovely thing this past weekend. My good friend is the custodian for Mr. Bondourant's cars and they are selling off a few of them.

Ex-Bondurant ERA GT for Sale


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> The Corvette no one asked for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rust Entomber instead of grinding off half the metal, but on shocks?


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I had my hands on this lovely thing this past weekend.


Does this mean you drove it?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1976 Cadillac Castilian Station Wagon


Bid for the chance to own a 1976 Cadillac Castilian Station Wagon at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #78,083.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I want to take a nap in those seats.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Seabird said:


> I want to take a nap in those seats.


I'd be afraid to drive it after lunch. Food coma + those seats = zzzzzzz...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1969 Dodge Charger 500 on ebay.

That is one rare car.









1969 Dodge Charger | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1969 Dodge Charger at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Featured here.









How to Restore Your Muscle Car: Donahue, Paul, Donahue, Greg, Donahue, Paul, Donahue, Greg: 9780760321911: Books - Amazon.ca


How to Restore Your Muscle Car: Donahue, Paul, Donahue, Greg, Donahue, Paul, Donahue, Greg: 9780760321911: Books - Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

kiznarsh said:


> I'd be afraid to drive it after lunch. Food coma + *three martinis* + those seats = zzzzzzz...


FYP, and... I don't know how my dad managed it.


----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

Dream car.

Red/Tan ✔
6MT ✔
GTS ✔

$205k with 2 days to go 😳🥺









31k-Mile 1995 Ferrari F355 GTS 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 31k-Mile 1995 Ferrari F355 GTS 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #78,272.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> It's just a 1980 Saab 900 Turbo (with the correct transmission), but this one has 27K miles; no zero(s) missing.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I really need to make stopping by Avante-Garde / 911r here in Portland one of my priorities. They have such beautiful machinery and their photographer is amazing.

This 311 is a pretty exciting 2017 Lotus three-11. If I'm not mistaken, there is a conversion process to change this to a center driving position.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Diamond Dave said:


> Avante-Garde / 911r


no kidding about their photographer... and my god, some of the stuff they post on BaT is next level.



The_Real_Stack said:


> Dream car.
> 
> Red/Tan ✔
> 6MT ✔
> ...


interesting skimming the comments ... some saying "bought the dip!", others talking about how wild the market still is.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been waiting for this one to show up. This is a 1955 Austin Healey 100S, something I'm very familiar with since my dad has owned one since 2000. These are truly fantastic cars that give more prestigious 50's race cars a run for their money, something I can personally vouch for. Anyway this is a big deal to have one on BaT and since all the owners of these cars know each other I've heard the full story behind this one and it's interesting. Fun fact: current owner is the co-founder of Angies List. Anyway, this is one I'll be following closely for many reasons including the fact a friend of ours will be placing a few bids hoping to snag a deal.








1955 Austin-Healey 100S


Bid for the chance to own a 1955 Austin-Healey 100S at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #78,931.




bringatrailer.com




















1955 Austin-Healey 100S


Bid for the chance to own a 1955 Austin-Healey 100S at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #78,931.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

NASCAR anyone?

Would make a fantastic track car if you want to go 11/10th with your friends.









No Reserve: Ex–Richard Petty Pontiac Grand Prix NASCAR Race Car


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Ex–Richard Petty Pontiac Grand Prix NASCAR Race Car at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #78,703.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Two of my favorite auctions recently: 

2022 Porsche 718 Spyder - Sold for $152,900(!) Ruby Star 2022 Porsche 718 Spyder 6-Speed for sale on BaT Auctions - sold for $152,900 on July 15, 2022 (Lot #78,796) | Bring a Trailer 










And this 1965 VW Type 2 21-Window Bus - Sold for $134,000(!) 1965 Volkswagen Type 2 21-Window Deluxe for sale on BaT Auctions - sold for $134,000 on July 15, 2022 (Lot #78,735) | Bring a Trailer 










Love these vivid colors, so cheerful and eye catching. 💜💚


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Take a look at this LS430 and tell me what you think (2004 with 11k).

No Reserve: 11k-Mile 2004 Lexus LS430










I see a car that was probably owned by an older person who died and then it sat for many years. It looks like a poor turn&burn and seems to have a lot of minor imperfections not to mention needing tires, battery, etc, etc. I made my opinions known in the comments... oh well.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> I've been waiting for this one to show up. This is a 1955 Austin Healey 100S, something I'm very familiar with since my dad has owned one since 2000. These are truly fantastic cars that give more prestigious 50's race cars a run for their money, something I can personally vouch for. Anyway this is a big deal to have one on BaT and since all the owners of these cars know each other I've heard the full story behind this one and it's interesting. Fun fact: current owner is the co-founder of Angies List. Anyway, this is one I'll be following closely for many reasons including the fact a friend of ours will be placing a few bids hoping to snag a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for *$599,100* 
Wow this was a fun auction to watch. Seems all the experts came out of the woodwork to comment on the car which was very cool and of course all the bidding action happened within the last few hours. By the way $600K is a steal for an S so mad props to the winner. Speaking of winner, he's a good friend of ours so I can guarantee this S will one day meet ours.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

masa8888 said:


> Getting nostalgic seeing this one. '92 5-speed. When these came out, I desperately wanted my parents to get one, but they bought a new Camry instead.
> 
> 1992 Nissan Maxima SE 5-Speed


SAME! 
They ended up with an accord ex-r.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Wow! The KING has entered the building. Do these go for more than Carrera GT? We will have to see.

*1987 Porsche 959 Komfort *









Doesn't look like it got the full Canepa treatment, but I know the 959's they've restored recently are getting massive power increases through modern ball bearing turbo upgrades alone.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Buickboy92 said:


> Two of my favorite auctions recently:
> 
> 2022 Porsche 718 Spyder - Sold for $152,900(!) Ruby Star 2022 Porsche 718 Spyder 6-Speed for sale on BaT Auctions - sold for $152,900 on July 15, 2022 (Lot #78,796) | Bring a Trailer
> 
> ...


Bus market, thankfully, continues to prove it's very strong.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

roman16v said:


> Take a look at this LS430 and tell me what you think (2004 with 11k).
> 
> No Reserve: 11k-Mile 2004 Lexus LS430
> 
> ...


Ahh....I really like these cars, I had a GS400 myself, but note this particular example has been driven a scant 1,800 miles over the last 15 years. Tires are way old also. Legendary period Toyota quality for sure but it's going to eat some parts in the next 20K miles of operation. Even old Toyotas don't like to sit....but boy what a neat thing to have a nearly "new" one. Fender repaint by flipper who won't pony up for new tires gives me pause.

EDIT - Eeek! Some fairly pronounced spots of corrosion underneath, the rear sway bar links look positively crusty.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

It makes me so happy to see this little car get so much attention in the comments. I had a near identical SR5 model, and it was such a neat car.

























1980 Toyota Corolla Tercel Hatchback 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1980 Toyota Corolla Tercel Hatchback 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #79,839.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

rsclyrt said:


> It makes me so happy to see this little car get so much attention in the comments. I had a near identical SR5 model, and it was such a neat car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Thanks for pointing this one out, it is indeed cool to see.

I continue to be irked by BaT's descriptive process tho, as noted on numerous listings, just small stuff really, but enough to grind-my-gears LOL glad I'm not the only one haha here's a sarcastic jab in the comment stream:

_CarFoolLane __wrote:

“a ball-style shifter knob”

A refreshing departure from all the shifter knobs shaped like a cube of Lego.

Anyway…_



My main beef is in the title description, it should be LIFTBACK instead of hatchback.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Kinda neat to see this before-and-after:

2016:









48K-Mile 1995 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 48K-Mile 1995 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #1,435.




bringatrailer.com




:

2022:









RWB-Modified 1995 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a RWB-Modified 1995 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #80,151.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

not BaT but cars & bids (do we have one for that?) 

been watching this one 









1996 BMW Alpina B3 3.2 Touring - 1 of 89 Built, U.S. Title, Ultra-Rare Wagon Reviewed by Doug DeMuro


This 1996 BMW Alpina B3 3.2 Touring is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends July 25 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

The upcoming Sotheby's auction has a mind melting selection of incredible stuff!











1955 Ferrari 410 Sport Spider by Scaglietti | Monterey 2022 | RM Sotheby's


1955 Ferrari 410 Sport Spider by Scaglietti for sale at RM Sotheby's Monterey



rmsothebys.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Original-Owner 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #79,749.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

I love this car and how it was done up, but watching the video reminded me just how much I dislike most opera music, this soundtrack was earbleedingly unlistenable for me, so much better on mute! LOL









1972 Alfa Romeo GT 1600 Junior


Bid for the chance to own a 1972 Alfa Romeo GT 1600 Junior at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #80,207.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

What am I missing here? $230K??? Is the colour combo that compelling? It's an auto for crap's sake.

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-supra-47/


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Kicking myself for not buying that clean mkiv Supra turbo manual, for $35,000 10 years ago.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Professor Gascan said:


> What am I missing here? $230K??? Is the colour combo that compelling? It's an auto for crap's sake.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-supra-47/


that car is exceptionally clean, makes me wonder with 53k miles, did the dealer just spend 10 grand on a detail and dry ice blasting, or was the car actually kept this clean for that long?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1972 BMW 3.0 CSL


Bid for the chance to own a 1972 BMW 3.0 CSL at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #79,650.




bringatrailer.com





Very impressive car. Spectacular color.

Too bad the millennial who took these pictures has no idea of how to work with the proper DOF, and has no wide angle lens for the interior shots. The harsh midday sun doesn't help either.

I wonder if the broomstick is included with the sale.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1960 Lamborghini

They sure don't make them like they used to...









No Reserve: 1960 Lamborghini 2241R Tractor


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1960 Lamborghini 2241R Tractor at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #80,041.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Modified 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #80,130.




bringatrailer.com














No front sway bar and two rear sway bars (OEM and Shine Racing)


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Sold for $110,000. 

34k-Mile 2009 Honda S2000 CR


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I love this.









No Reserve: Modified 1951 Chevrolet 2-Door Sedan


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Modified 1951 Chevrolet 2-Door Sedan at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #80,616.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

masa8888 said:


> Sold for $110,000.
> 
> 34k-Mile 2009 Honda S2000 CR


Sigh......I remember sitting in a new blue 2008 in a dealer showroom and the salesman lamenting that nobody wanted it because of the racy looks and equipment.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Modified 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1983 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #80,130.
> ...


That is a dream.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

masa8888 said:


> Sold for $110,000.
> 
> 34k-Mile 2009 Honda S2000 CR


If any of the owners of a white DELETE were watching, I'd list it now. 😂 J/K. 

This is a pretty crazy result for an ac+stereo CR with some miles on it. White rules the world in honda land. One of the low mileage white CR deletes will be worth 500k before too long.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

2004 Alfa 147 GTA 3.2

Found this cool alfa with the 3.2 Busso V6 on Collectingcars.com, sure looks like a Canadian version of BAT. Car is super dirty and not properly prepared for a sale imo, but still cool nonetheless, watching videos I can see why that V6 gets love.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

newusername said:


> 2004 Alfa 147 GTA 3.2
> 
> Found this cool alfa with the 3.2 Busso V6 on Collectingcars.com, sure looks like a Canadian version of BAT. Car is super dirty and not properly prepared for a sale imo, but still cool nonetheless, watching videos I can see why that V6 gets love.


Very pretty engine as expected. But I think I'd rather have a mkIV r32 if I was looking for something more long term. But for a year or two, that Alfa would be a blast to own. To your point though, this particular example does look well used and probably not something I'd be terribly interested in owning. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Surely can't get any cooler than this?


















Turbojet-Powered Mercedes-Benz Limousine Dragster w/Enclosed Trailer


Bid for the chance to own a Turbojet-Powered Mercedes-Benz Limousine Dragster w/Enclosed Trailer at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #80,966.




bringatrailer.com





When I first read "trailer enclosed" I assumed there was some kind of storage for a trailer inside the car 

More background here -


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That's pretty darn funny.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

^^^Built like no other.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm deeply in love. 🖤🧡

19k-Mile 2004 Mercedes-Benz S600 Designo Espresso Edition for sale on BaT Auctions - ending August 8 (Lot #80,932) | Bring a Trailer


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BaT has a still brand new, basically, 1987 Saab 900 convertible with the correct transmission. "Still brand new, basically" = 246 miles. No zeros or K missing.


















With five days left, it's bidding at almost twice its 1987 MSRP. So, basically the selling price might be MSRP adjusting for inflation...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,512.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

SLVRon said:


> Surely can't get any cooler than this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean, with that length and wheelbase, you have to assume it's stable AF at those speeds, right?!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,512.
> ...


"let's pick the most ugly color we can find if we are going to repaint a non-factory color"

And where is the passenger door handle?


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


> "let's pick the most ugly color we can find if we are going to repaint a non-factory color"
> 
> And where is the passenger door handle?


Clearly shaved because "racecar"....


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> "let's pick the most ugly color we can find if we are going to repaint a non-factory color"
> 
> And where is the passenger door handle?


What is that rancid colour from?
Some 1970s volvo?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> And where is the passenger door handle?


The seller is an idiot.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> The seller is an idiot.
> 
> View attachment 209936


Is that a double entendre?


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Preppy said:


> What is that rancid colour from?
> Some 1970s volvo?


You might be right!

BaT calls it "green" but I dunno...


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Professor Gascan said:


> What am I missing here? $230K??? Is the colour combo that compelling? It's an auto for crap's sake.
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1997-toyota-supra-47/


Very very rare color that is coveted by many Supra enthusiasts, personally Im pretty meh about it, give me Baltic Blue or Jade Green all day over RSP. Here are the Royal Sapphire Pearl US production numbers:

1997 - 21 Turbo 6speeds, 34 Turbo automatics
1998 - 10 turbo 6speeds, 16 turbo automatics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Vash350z said:


> Very very rare color that is coveted by many Supra enthusiasts, personally Im pretty meh about it, give me Baltic Blue or Jade Green all day over RSP. Here are the Royal Sapphire Pearl US production numbers:
> 
> 1997 - 21 Turbo 6speeds, 34 Turbo automatics
> 1998 - 10 turbo 6speeds, 16 turbo automatics
> ...


That amount of money is insane. For that kind of money you are up into some actually seriously fast cars. Why not buy an ariel atom and have over 150k left over for a second car?








2020 Ariel Atom SRA | eBay


Just hit the market! Recent oil change, brake fluid flush, filter and fresh brake pads installed with receipt.



www.ebay.com


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

spockcat said:


> "let's pick the most ugly color we can find if we are going to repaint a non-factory color"
> 
> And where is the passenger door handle?


You see the before pics?

It was a clean Scirocco S in arguably the best color.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

That ‘Rocco is really depressing.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I can’t believe how much worse that scirocco looks than the day he got it, and how much money and time it would have taken to get there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Seabird said:


> That ‘Rocco is really depressing.


It is. It looks like it's been hacked.

Doors and front fenders have lots of rust. Where else is there rust hiding under the paint?










Other than the cracked dash, the original interior is all gone. Athough I like the seats. What's up with the crappy carpet?










Motor is not better. The thermotime switch is not connected. The vacuum port on the spark distributor is not connected. STP oil filter? Metal screws instead in the correct studs and nuts to hold the valve cover.










The fifth injector is missing. The manifold vacuum port was cut with a hacksaw and plugged. Not shown in this picture, but the ECM for spark control is gone. I don't see any hoses that should connect to the cold start valve located behind the intake manifold.

This poor motor must be hard to start and it must run like **** if it ever starts.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It is. It looks like it's been hacked.
> 
> Doors and front fenders have lots of rust. Where else is there rust hiding under the paint?
> 
> ...


I didn't even notice all these issues. Clearly a run-away-from example. Sadly, someone will buy it thinking they're getting something worthwhile.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I can't believe BaT allowed it to be listed.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

That scirocco is bad and sounds like it's already rusted to death again. Weird choice overall. The interior is kinda cool tho. Couple years ago that would have been hard sell on craigslist at $3k. 

I wonder if it got hit on passenger side...


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,512.
> ...


Reminds me of my old 76
I loved that car

Upon further review, this one is in no better shape than my old 76. Well, my 76 had a solid 1.8L in it.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like a pretty honest example of a 928 which are one of my fav P-cars out there. I know it's just an automatic but I bet it would make a great highway cruiser.









1989 Porsche 928 S4


Bid for the chance to own a 1989 Porsche 928 S4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,015.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

BryanH said:


> That amount of money is insane. For that kind of money you are up into some actually seriously fast cars. Why not buy an ariel atom and have over 150k left over for a second car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supra people do stupid things man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Seabird said:


> I can't believe BaT allowed it to be listed.


I've been saying this about a bunch of listings. I don't think bring a trailer cares about quality anymore. As long as they can make money, and it's a coolish car, it seems to get listed. There was an absolute rotbox crx recently on there that sold for like 5 grand that had a completely rotted out frame, entire rear suspension mounting area was rotted out.

I've seen less bad cars on cars and bids, which seems to be moving into the position bring a trailer built their reputable on- selling very clean examples of desirable cars


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Doesn't C&B focus on newer cars, too?


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Seabird said:


> Doesn't C&B focus on newer cars, too?


80s and newer cars only on cars and bids


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

BryanH said:


> That amount of money is insane. For that kind of money you are up into some actually seriously fast cars. Why not buy an ariel atom and have over 150k left over for a second car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We keep having to go over this for the benefit of the 8 year olds of the world. If you can afford that Supra, you don't need to sacrifice buying another car too. You can have both. 
And if someone with the money really wants the blue supra they couldn't afford 25 years ago, they don't care about a damn Ariel.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

MAC said:


> We keep having to go over this for the benefit of the 8 year olds of the world. If you can afford that Supra, you don't need to sacrifice buying another car too. You can have both.
> And if someone with the money really wants the blue supra they couldn't afford 25 years ago, they don't care about a damn Ariel.


I totally agree. There are more than a handful of people with deep enough pockets where they can make decisions that the rest of us think is silly. I never understood the emotional pull of nostalgia personally and to me, that's a more interesting question. Whether I have $10 or $10M, I'm generally going for the newer option (of course there are exceptions, but not many). Then again, if I already owned the newer options and had money burning a hole in my pocket, perhaps I'd look further back just because I could.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

MAC said:


> We keep having to go over this for the benefit of the 8 year olds of the world. If you can afford that Supra, you don't need to sacrifice buying another car too. You can have both.
> And if someone with the money really wants the blue supra they couldn't afford 25 years ago, they don't care about a damn Ariel.


While I agree with your point, I still think it's ridiculous, and the driving experience of said car is still not worth the going price for anything other than nostalgia points. Especially an AUTOMATIC supra......


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

6cylVWguy said:


> I totally agree. There are more than a handful of people with deep enough pockets where they can make decisions that the rest of us think is silly. I never understood the emotional pull of nostalgia personally and to me, that's a more interesting question. Whether I have $10 or $10M, I'm generally going for the newer option (of course there are exceptions, but not many). Then again, if I already owned the newer options and had money burning a hole in my pocket, perhaps I'd look further back just because I could.


Is an interesting question.

As someone who feels a strong pull for nostalgia, and always have, it's emotional and nothing more.
Memories of simpler and easier times? Times when I was happier and less saddled with adult BS?
Nostalgic items have a calming effect, dopamine, whathaveyou. 

Also believe there's an element of when our tastes are more or less solidified. 
Typically from the ages of 16-24 our tastes in music, style, etc. become less fluid and tend to stick with us for life.
Hell, I still wear plaid flannel... I'm not sure anyone under the age of 25 knows what grunge is


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I spent high school listening to taking back Sunday in my e30 and spent $500 to see them and other bands at warped tour 3 hours away.
I'm now 37 and listening to taking back Sunday in my much more expensive e30, with my wife and kid, and spending 3k to go to Vegas to see them and other bands. Nostalgia is a hell of a drug.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

westopher said:


> I spent high school listening to taking back Sunday in my e30 and spent $500 to see them and other bands at warped tour 3 hours away.
> I'm now 37 and listening to taking back Sunday in my much more expensive e30, with my wife and kid, and spending 3k to go to Vegas to see them and other bands. Nostalgia is a hell of a drug.


Deng broh you going to When We Were Young in October?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah the first Saturday. A few of the bigger bands are way too poppy for me, but Thursday, TBS, Afi, alkaline trio, TSSF. Hot damn……


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Juiced6.3 said:


> Upon further review, this one is in no better shape than my old 76. Well, my 76 had a solid 1.8L in it.


Apparently I struck a nerve by asking if it was actually an "S" model. 

This is why you always stay away from repainted cars with non-matching engine bay and interior and exterior.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

Diamond Dave said:


> Apparently I struck a nerve by asking if it was actually an "S" model.
> 
> This is why you always stay away from repainted cars with non-matching engine bay and interior and exterior.


If cheap enough, I'd be all over it.
I loved my 76. Such a riot to drive. Especially once I swapped out the 1.6 for the 1.8 and TT cam.

Something like this, id be redoing entirely. Including stripping the paint. Then trying to find a door handle and on and on.
It was hard to find stuff 20 years ago. I'd hate to start looking now.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

[


Juiced6.3 said:


> If cheap enough, I'd be all over it.
> I loved my 76. Such a riot to drive. Especially once I swapped out the 1.6 for the 1.8 and TT cam.
> 
> Something like this, id be redoing entirely. Including stripping the paint. Then trying to find a door handle and on and on.
> It was hard to find stuff 20 years ago. I'd hate to start looking now.


You might want to take another real hard look at those pics. Someone is covering up a LOT of sins. That car would have to be free for me to take it.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

BryanH said:


> [
> 
> 
> You might want to take another real hard look at those pics. Someone is covering up a LOT of sins. That car would have to be free for me to take it.


Im thinking 1k or less.

These Sciroccos love to rust. And without being able to look at it, im not buying anything.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

I find this one interesting









No Reserve: Set of 4 U.S. Royal Laredo Whitewall Tires for 1965 Corvette


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Set of 4 U.S. Royal Laredo Whitewall Tires for 1965 Corvette at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,890.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Strange Mud said:


> I find this one interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the wheels are the correct wheels. no way you are going to unmount those without destroying the sidewall.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

westopher said:


> I spent high school listening to taking back Sunday in my e30 and spent $500 to see them and other bands at warped tour 3 hours away.
> I'm now 37 and listening to taking back Sunday in my much more expensive e30, with my wife and kid, and spending 3k to go to Vegas to see them and other bands. Nostalgia is a hell of a drug.


I saw TBS in 2005 (I think). I still have _Louder Now_ on regular rotation..... in my nostalgia-fuelled E36.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> BaT has a still brand new, basically, 1987 Saab 900 convertible with the correct transmission. "Still brand new, basically" = 246 miles. No zeros or K missing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


😮
*$145,000!*


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> 😮
> *$145,000!*


Nice. I mean that thing is mint. Probably going into a museum somewhere.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

How is this even possible?









825-Mile 1999 Mazda MX-5 Miata 10th Anniversary 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 825-Mile 1999 Mazda MX-5 Miata 10th Anniversary 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,915.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

I always wonder what the story is behind these random low mile cars... I mean, it's just a Miata right? Dare I say...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Seabird said:


> How is this even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the blue on blue interior. This will likely go for big money.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

vwishndaetr said:


> I always wonder what the story is behind these random low mile cars... I mean, it's just a Miata right? Dare I say...


Indeed - this homeboy bought a brand new MG in 1980 and parked it in his garage not to be moved for 40+ years. Delivered with 9 miles on the odo, sold by Mecum with 12 miles.









1980 MG B Convertible | T91 | Indy 2022 | Mecum Auctions


1980 MG B Convertible presented as Lot T91 at Indianapolis, IN




www.mecum.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Replace the steering wheel and this would be almost perfect...








429-Powered 1951 Chevrolet Bel Air Coupe


Bid for the chance to own a 429-Powered 1951 Chevrolet Bel Air Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,484.




bringatrailer.com




There's also this little gem...








1995 Mitsubishi Delica Space Gear L400 4x4


Bid for the chance to own a 1995 Mitsubishi Delica Space Gear L400 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,526.




bringatrailer.com




A cheap (for now) and relatively clean 7-series...
50k-Mile 1995 BMW 740iL
My dream bike...








948-Mile 2000 Ducati 996S


Bid for the chance to own a 948-Mile 2000 Ducati 996S at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,589.




bringatrailer.com




And last but not least, this sick ass Panther that just needs a little paint correction...








One-Family-Owned 2004 Mercury Marauder


Bid for the chance to own a One-Family-Owned 2004 Mercury Marauder at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,547.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

And I know it's Cars and Bids but this is really cool...









1981 Volkswagen Rabbit LS Diesel 4-Door Pickup Conversion - 5-Speed Manual, Crew Cab Truck Conversion, Diesel Power, Mostly Texas-Owned


This 1981 Volkswagen Rabbit LS Diesel 4-Door Pickup Conversion is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends August 15 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

vwishndaetr said:


> I always wonder what the story is behind these random low mile cars... I mean, it's just a Miata right? Dare I say...


A lot convertible sports cars with really low mileage come from owners that have them stashed at their beach getaway houses. This one is exceptionally low but it's plausible.
Same thing applies to 4x4s at mountain houses.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

vwishndaetr said:


> I always wonder what the story is behind these random low mile cars... I mean, it's just a Miata right? Dare I say...


Sometimes it's old people who buy right before something prevents them from using the vehicle. Or they have another vehicle that they use for trips more often. My grandparents bought a new Honda Accord in 2003 that I'm pretty sure hasn't cracked 10k miles yet. While my grandfather was still alive he was the primary driver and always drove his Honda Element on family outings.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

DonPatrizio said:


> Sometimes it's old people who buy right before something prevents them from using the vehicle. Or they have another vehicle that they use for trips more often. My grandparents bought a new Honda Accord in 2003 that I'm pretty sure hasn't cracked 10k miles yet. While my grandfather was still alive he was the primary driver and always drove his Honda Element on family outings.


Makes sense. I guess I am blown away by how clean some of these random examples are. I've seen plenty of cars with low miles, but end up looking like crap from being banged around in a garage for 10+ years.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

vwishndaetr said:


> I always wonder what the story is behind these random low mile cars... I mean, it's just a Miata right? Dare I say...


Right?!?!? Like, explain this one...








1998 Plymouth Neon Highline Coupe - ~38,700 Miles, 5-Speed Manual, Unmodified, Washington-Owned


This 1998 Plymouth Neon Highline Coupe is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends August 16 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

I like the early CJ5s.









1963 Willys Jeep CJ-5


Bid for the chance to own a 1963 Willys Jeep CJ-5 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,683.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I like the early CJ5s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


48,000 miles and so clean without rust? Did they put a new body and frame on it? Along with a new engine, transmission, transfer case, rear end and axles? Only the VIN plate and speedometer are original?


----------



## Jawse36 (Jan 27, 2016)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Right?!?!? Like, explain this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm selling that neon on Cars and Bids. It's been popping up online quite a bit, pretty funny.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Jawse36 said:


> I'm selling that neon on Cars and Bids. It's been popping up online quite a bit, pretty funny.


Give us the back story. Why does a 38k mile Neon exist _today_?


----------



## Jawse36 (Jan 27, 2016)

vwishndaetr said:


> Give us the back story. Why does a 38k mile Neon exist _today_?


Well it was a one family owned car. The daughter was selling it, her mother gave it to her because she didn't want to drive anymore. She was older. During her ownership the mother really only used it to go the store (classic) and putt around town. She apparently didn't like driving much according to the daughter. They did take care of it, and it shows. She and her husband are getting older and also don't really drive it that much, and they decided that they don't need 3 cars. Definitely an odd car to have survived all these years, but it drives great. I can honestly tell you that I was surprised how much I like it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

No Reserve: 1980 Commuter Vehicles Comuta-Car Project


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1980 Commuter Vehicles Comuta-Car Project at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,707.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

No Reserve: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 Coffee Table


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Lamborghini Gallardo V10 Coffee Table at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,733.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Gas Monkey Garage selling collection on BAT.

Gas Monkey Garage Collection - Coming Soon to BaT!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> Gas Monkey Garage selling collection on BAT.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

PoorHouse said:


> Gas Monkey Garage selling collection on BAT.
> 
> Gas Monkey Garage Collection - Coming Soon to BaT!


Richard has gotten better after the TV show ended.


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

BryanH said:


> Richard has gotten better after the TV show ended.


How so?


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

subgraphic said:


> How so?


His youtube channel is much more enjoyable than the TV show ever was. Much of it is surely because of the lack of manufactured drama.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a pretty cool shoebox. Pretty much stock. Flathead V8.









1950 Mercury Eight Coupe


Bid for the chance to own a 1950 Mercury Eight Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,895.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've seen so many well done chopped and lowered/bagged examples of those that stock just looks weird.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Another example of mileage I don't understand...









2007 BMW 335i Coupe - ~9,400 Miles, 1 Owner, Sport and Premium Packages, Unmodified


This 2007 BMW 335i Coupe is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends August 19 2022.




carsandbids.com













9400 miles.

Its not really anything unique or special....drive it and enjoy!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

BryanH said:


> Its not really anything unique or special....drive it and enjoy!


IMO, this applies to pretty much every modern car.
Even unique and special ones.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

Preppy said:


> IMO, this applies to pretty much every modern car.
> Even unique and special ones.


I can't say I disagree.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes please...









No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Scirocco 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Scirocco 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #82,219.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Also, favorite gen of modern Chevy truck, and it's a 'Burban!!!!









No Reserve: 1997 Chevrolet Suburban K1500 LS 4x4


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1997 Chevrolet Suburban K1500 LS 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,998.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Yes please...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just from the pictures, this looks so much nicer than that brown one from last week.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Seabird said:


> Just from the pictures, this looks so much nicer than that brown one from last week.


It's got a little surface on some of the underhood components but nothing like that piece of hot garbage we saw earlier.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Seabird said:


> Just from the pictures, this looks so much nicer than that brown one from last week.


Its definitely more original. Not that either is bad, but the silver is definitely more of a stock car


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Also, favorite gen of modern Chevy truck, and it's a 'Burban!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs the 5 spoke Z71 wheels of that era.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Also, favorite gen of modern Chevy truck, and it's a 'Burban!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


25+ years ago is not modern….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

PowerDubs said:


> 25+ years ago is not modern….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuel-injected era then???


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Needs the 5 spoke Z71 wheels of that era.
> 
> View attachment 212293


They have the stock wheels included as well but alas, they are not that style.


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Yes please...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if the sunroof actually opens. Not just tilt up...completely open. The hanging headliner on mine got stuck to the mechanism to open the roof and caused all sorts of hell.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

4MotionMongrel said:


> They have the stock wheels included as well but alas, they are not that style.


I don't think the Suburban could be had with the Z71 package back then. I see a green OBS Tahoe Z71 around town from time to time and it is so clean. Those polished aluminum Z71 wheels are stellar on that body style.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I don't think the Suburban could be had with the Z71 package back then. I see a green OBS Tahoe Z71 around town from time to time and it is so clean. Those polished aluminum Z71 wheels are stellar on that body style.


These are what I'm liking but I'm not sure they ever came in a 6-lug


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

4MotionMongrel said:


> These are what I'm liking but I'm not sure they ever came in a 6-lug
> 
> View attachment 212320


Those were on the early 2000s 2500 trucks and are another gorgeous wheel.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Those were on the early 2000s 2500 trucks and are another gorgeous wheel.


Yeah, I'm with you, polished aluminum all day over chrome.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Seems to be quite a lot of "re-list from a sale earlier this year after the winning bidder neglected to go through with the purchase" happening at BaT.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Atl-Atl said:


> Seems to be quite a lot of "re-list from a sale earlier this year after the winning bidder neglected to go through with the purchase" happening at BaT.


It might 'sell' for more this time around.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Just read a report about an R34 GTR Z-Tune selling recently for slightly under 2 million US dollars.

฿ 70,000,000 Thai Baht = $1,985,000 USD

Bought from a seller in Thailand, the US-based buyer is reportedly an instagram supercar collector known as 458 Destroyer.









Someone Paid $2,000,000 USD for a 2006 Nissan Skyline GT-R - Highest Ever! - GTspirit


You read that right.




gtspirit.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

stiggy-pug said:


> Just read a report about an R34 GTR Z-Tune selling recently for slightly under 2 million US dollars.
> 
> ฿ 70,000,000 Thai Baht = $1,985,000 USD
> 
> ...


That’s just unbelievably bonkers. At what point is it TOO much money? I would think at some point in the nearer future the market has to change. “Regular” R34 GTR’s don’t sell for under 100k nowadays, there’s no way they can continue to sell like that for the next X amount of years. It just doesn’t make sense to me. They’re not even “vintage” yet

I get it’s a Z-tune and all, and R34’s have always been a dream of mine like many people, but I just can’t believe that this market for these, and any other 1980’s/90’s/00’s cars, can continue to be this insanely priced for the foreseeable future. It must be a bubble that will some day pop right? How can nostalgia be worth the price some of these cars go for?


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Matt Farrah involving himself in some drama on bring a trailer. Sold a clients car via his west coast collector car storage company. Some guy flew out to see the car, then bashed the car in the comments and then, despite all the bashing, bid to within $1000 of the winning bid....









No Reserve: 2008 Ferrari 612 Scaglietti OTO HGT2


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2008 Ferrari 612 Scaglietti OTO HGT2 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,841.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Lol YouTube "stars" have such fragile egos


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

He's like Seth rogan meets Guy Fieri, but has all of their enjoyable personality traits and redeeming qualities removed.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

westopher said:


> He's like Seth rogan meets Guy Fieri, but has all of their enjoyable personality traits and redeeming qualities removed.


That is hillarious...but seriously, that guy is a d*ckbag himself...sucks b/c he has a great opportunity to be cool, but I cannot stand to hear his voice


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

This thing is siiiiiick!!!









LT4-Powered 1999 Chevrolet Tahoe 2-Door


Bid for the chance to own a LT4-Powered 1999 Chevrolet Tahoe 2-Door at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,950.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

simple said:


> Lol YouTube "stars" have such fragile egos


Don't all narcissists?


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Somebody on here has to buy this...









No Reserve: 1992 Audi S4 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1992 Audi S4 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #82,480.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1997 Volkswagen Golf Joker Edition - ~7,900 Miles, Rare German-Market Special Edition, 5-Speed Manual, U.S. Title


This 1997 Volkswagen Golf Joker Edition is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends August 24 2022.




carsandbids.com





59 horsepower and 78 ft-lb of torque


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1997 Volkswagen Golf Joker Edition - ~7,900 Miles, Rare German-Market Special Edition, 5-Speed Manual, U.S. Title
> 
> 
> This 1997 Volkswagen Golf Joker Edition is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends August 24 2022.
> ...


JC... The people who think they're going to die passing on a two lane in a GR86 need to put this car in their crackpipe and smoke it. (though an entry level Mercedes up to the early 80s would be even better)


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

2006 Saab 9-3 Aero SportCombi with the proper transmission, just under 200K miles which says "run away"... But no reserve, bidding at $900 (no zeros missing) with five days left. Will this go for under two grand? If it weren't on the other side of the country, I'd bid on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> 2006 Saab 9-3 Aero SportCombi with the proper transmission, just under 200K miles which says "run away"... But no reserve, bidding at $900 (no zeros missing) with five days left. Will this go for under two grand? If it weren't on the other side of the country, I'd bid on it.


Test drove one of these back in 2010. It was a 2006, had about 60k miles on it. Felt a lot older and worn out than that though. I can't imagine what a 17 year old one with triple the miles would be like.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

My wife’s ‘06 2.0t is still hanging in there granted it’s only 98k miles and an auto...we’re actually keeping it since having a backup daily is worth not selling for maybe $3k.

I remember in NoVA snowmageddon it drove up a hill no problem as a fire truck was sliding down the hill at a 30-deg angle towards us  almost as good a snow car as my standard suspension B5 2.8Q.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

4MotionMongrel said:


> This thing is siiiiiick!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So damn nice. That was a GREAT score for the buyer.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1997 Volkswagen Golf Joker Edition - ~7,900 Miles, Rare German-Market Special Edition, 5-Speed Manual, U.S. Title
> 
> 
> This 1997 Volkswagen Golf Joker Edition is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends August 24 2022.
> ...


Pretty sure @ZACHER3tuning here on Vortex is selling that. I think I peep his white Mk3 reflecting in the red paint.

Mk3 looks like candy it's so clean. Very exciting. Mk3 will always have a place in my heart. 💗


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Test drove one of these back in 2010. It was a 2006, had about 60k miles on it. Felt a lot older and worn out than that though. I can't imagine what a 17 year old one with triple the miles would be like.


But then again there is a large number of Saabs still running around here at least. Their survival rate looks to be a lot higher than many other cars from the era.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Bidding on that Saab is still $900, with four days left. If that's not a poor enough decision for TCL, then how about the same number of miles on a '99 Viggen, and there _is_ a reserve:


















Looks like the passenger seat has seen more use than the driver seat.







Was someone living out of this car at some point?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

4MotionMongrel said:


> This thing is siiiiiick!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure is a stunner. I wonder what 4 link kit that is. Maybe it's just me but it's a little disappointing that it's nowhere near laying the frame on the ground.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

westopher said:


> He's like Seth rogan meets Guy Fieri, but has all of their enjoyable personality traits and redeeming qualities removed.





fouckhest said:


> That is hillarious...but seriously, that guy is a d*ckbag himself...sucks b/c he has a great opportunity to be cool, but I cannot stand to hear his voice


Agreed. I absolutely have a difficult time listening to him for more than 5sec. Annoying AF.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Unicorn alert: 2006 RS4 Avant - UK RHD












But those SEATS!!!!


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Didn’t click the link. Is that factory paint, after market, or a wrap?


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

It would be faster to click the link than type the question lol.
Stunning car, but I cant fathom why people import RHD cars into LHD countries when the car in question is available in LHD.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

That’s factory Mugello blue. Available in the US as well


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Diamond Dave said:


> But those SEATS!!!!


They are just Recaro Sportster CS's. You can have them for just about any car for ~$1500 a piece.

*still a beautiful car that I would love to own a LHD example of.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Six cylinder, three pedal E39 with 56K miles, no reserve:


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

westopher said:


> He's like Seth rogan meets Guy Fieri, but has all of their enjoyable personality traits and redeeming qualities removed.


On smoking tire i would find him annoying when someone would bring an older car he would say dumb s***. Real cars guys can appreciate nearly anything


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

westopher said:


> but I cant fathom why people import RHD cars into LHD countries when the car in question is available in LHD.


It's written poorly but it looks like he bought the car in 2017 but only imported it to Canada in 2022. Maybe he just moved here and brought the car with him? I didn't see anything in the comments. 


> was imported into Canada in April 2022 by the seller, who has added 31k of its 145k indicated kilometers (~90k miles) since purchasing the car in 2017.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

elite.mafia said:


> Matt Farrah involving himself in some drama on bring a trailer. Sold a clients car via his west coast collector car storage company. Some guy flew out to see the car, then bashed the car in the comments and then, despite all the bashing, bid to within $1000 of the winning bid....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if I had the money to be in the Ferrari game, I doubt I would.
That was a lot of BS to put up with.

I guess id probably figure out how to fix the issue or live with it if I really wanted that car. 200k is no chump change but its also 15 years old too.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

fouckhest said:


> That is hillarious...but seriously, that guy is a d*ckbag himself...sucks b/c he has a great opportunity to be cool, but I cannot stand to hear his voice


I remember a video of his talking about how he used his HS graduation money to buy a new Corvette in 98 or 99. 
We graduated around the same time, I don't know of anyone who got that kind of coin out of HS. I went to a snobby private HS at that.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Juiced6.3 said:


> I remember a video of his talking about how he used his HS graduation money to buy a new Corvette in 98 or 99.
> We graduated around the same time, I don't know of anyone who got that kind of coin out of HS. I went to a snobby private HS at that.


Funny, I graduated in '98 and there is no way in h3ll I could have bought any new car, let alone a corvette.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

TJSwoboda said:


> 2006 Saab 9-3 Aero SportCombi with the proper transmission, just under 200K miles which says "run away"... But no reserve, bidding at $900 (no zeros missing) with five days left. Will this go for under two grand? If it weren't on the other side of the country, I'd bid on it.


I don't trust anybody who puts floor mats from another car into a manual transmission car.
Just asking for the mat to get wedged on one of the pedals... Hope somebody is able to get this for really cheap.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Also gotta love the zipties holding the front bumper/trim pieces on... at least trim the zipties lol.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

That’s because it’s missing the lower bumper that typically holds the trim.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Vrucizzy said:


> It's written poorly but it looks like he bought the car in 2017 but only imported it to Canada in 2022. Maybe he just moved here and brought the car with him? I didn't see anything in the comments.


Makes much more sense that someone who moved here from UK or something brought a car they love, but my statement was more general at the clout chasers thinking RHD makes something exotic. Plenty of RHD e36 tourings and **** like that coming over on boats.


----------



## tone228 (Jan 21, 2014)

No Reserve: 1997 Toyota Century


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1997 Toyota Century at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #82,360.




bringatrailer.com





No reserve and an interesting color.


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

tone228 said:


> No Reserve: 1997 Toyota Century
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1997 Toyota Century at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #82,360.
> ...


Leather interior? Ew. No thanks.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks pretty fresh...









12k-Mile 1982 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup LX Diesel 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 12k-Mile 1982 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup LX Diesel 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #82,495.




bringatrailer.com





Modern day Bandit?









Modified 1979 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1979 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #82,379.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

There's also this Bolian-gasm inducing raging bull...









8,900-Mile 2004 Lamborghini Murcielago 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 8,900-Mile 2004 Lamborghini Murcielago 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,927.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

westopher said:


> Makes much more sense that someone who moved here from UK or something brought a car they love, but my statement was more general at the clout chasers thinking RHD makes something exotic. Plenty of RHD e36 tourings and **** like that coming over on boats.


Oh yeah, I agree. I've gone back to looking at classic Minis regularly again and anything RHD is skipped. It would be cool for a whole 3 days before it would get old. 



4MotionMongrel said:


> Looks pretty fresh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man. back in the 80s my dad had an '82 Rabbit Diesel L with that exact same blue/wood dash and interior. That brings back memories.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Modern day Bandit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of a strange build - going all Liberty Walk with the bodywork but leaving that 403 Olds motor essentially stock with a 3-speed auto.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

DerSpiegel said:


> Kind of a strange build - going all Liberty Walk with the bodywork but leaving that 403 Olds motor essentially stock with a 3-speed auto.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Did not even notice that, really is quite strange.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

All show, no go


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

That paint looks terrible even in photos.

Ah its a wrap. Terrible.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

V6-Powered 1972 Alfa Romeo GTV


Bid for the chance to own a V6-Powered 1972 Alfa Romeo GTV at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #83,158.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

andlf said:


> V6-Powered 1972 Alfa Romeo GTV
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a V6-Powered 1972 Alfa Romeo GTV at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #83,158.
> ...


The dream GTV, if only it was in red. Man, they’re such a pretty car


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Wouldn't that be a nose heavy understeering pig?

Might as well buy a VR6 Golf.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

A VR6 golf doesn’t look like that though lol. And realistically with some good tires I think I’d be fine. 

Found this on an Alfa site:

“TS 8V 100kg
TS16V 130kg
V6 12V 130kg
V6 24V 135kg

without intake, 
without exhaust,
without ancillary components 
Only block and heads (incomplete engine)”

Not a huge difference because the Busso is an aluminum block and heads. So is the I4, but still not bad


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

NickW3 said:


> A VR6 golf doesn’t look like that though lol. And realistically with some good tires I think I’d be fine.
> 
> Found this on an Alfa site:
> 
> ...


Oh that's not bad at all, I was mostly just rustling some jimmies. I think the GTV is a gorgeous car and would take any example in a heartbeat if it was well maintained. 👍


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Wouldn't that be a nose heavy understeering pig?
> 
> Might as well buy a VR6 Golf.


 wat

the GTV is rear wheel drive, for starters.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Oh that's not bad at all, I was mostly just rustling some jimmies. I think the GTV is a gorgeous car and would take any example in a heartbeat if it was well maintained.


Yeah I figured lol. Definitely a great car with either engine that I’d also love to own


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Wouldn't that be a nose heavy understeering pig?
> 
> Might as well buy a VR6 Golf.


VR6 Golf has the rear wheels up in the air almost an inch when the gas tank is empty.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> VR6 Golf has the rear wheels up in the air almost an inch when the gas tank is empty.


I had a ‘97. I used to put 50 or 55 lbs. of air in the back tires when I autocrossed it to try to neutralize the handling. It still steered like a cow. It had a lot of great aspects, but nimble handling was definitely not one of them.

That Alfa, on the other hand, looks to have the entirety of the engine behind the front axle. Dat’s niiiiiiice. I really ❤ that thing.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

It's been a while since I've seen one of these.

2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 Wagon - 8-Cylinder Power, 6-Speed Manual, Accident-Free Carfax Report


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

masa8888 said:


> It's been a while since I've seen one of these.
> 
> 2003 Volkswagen Passat W8 Wagon - 8-Cylinder Power, 6-Speed Manual, Accident-Free Carfax Report


Hmmm...I totally forgot that W8's could be had with a manual.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

W-8 wagon in manual, that a unicorn for sure🦄


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

On the other end of the wagon spectrum....









No Reserve: 1992 Chevrolet Caprice Wagon


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1992 Chevrolet Caprice Wagon at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #82,878.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

4MotionMongrel said:


> On the other end of the wagon spectrum....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the true "other end of the spectrum" would be if it had an Oldsmobile diesel engine in it. But that would have had to be the previous generation B-body.





__





1982 Chevrolet Caprice Classic Diesel Wagon - Robin, To The Engine Hoist!


Had I been as old as I am now when the GM/Olds Diesels debuted, I have to believe I would have embraced them for everything they had to...




charleyconnolly.blogspot.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


> I think the true "other end of the spectrum" would be if it had an Oldsmobile diesel engine in it. But that would have had to be the previous generation B-body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just meant huge and floaty and American and automatic...


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

elite.mafia said:


> wat
> 
> the GTV is rear wheel drive, for starters.


Yes it is.

There are plenty of RWD cars that understeer.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> There are plenty of RWD cars that understeer.


<<<<< Like this one...


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

4MotionMongrel said:


> <<<<< Like this one...


Even beloved BMW's have a tendency to understeer a hair at turn in before rotating. 

To help with that you can threshold brake and try to get the car to turn on the brakes, and it can obviously be helped with suspension and an alignment, but from the factory they push.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

I was on my home on some back country road minutes after I bought this behemoth and took her into a corner a little too fast and quickly remembered the way these panthers handle.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> 2006 Saab 9-3 Aero SportCombi with the proper transmission, just under 200K miles which says "run away"... But no reserve, bidding at $900 (no zeros missing) with five days left. Will this go for under two grand? If it weren't on the other side of the country, I'd bid on it.


Sold for $5900.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BaT has a last-year, 93K mile (no 1 missing at the beginning) E28 M5:


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

fouckhest said:


> W-8 wagon in manual, that a unicorn for sure🦄


Too bad it's like 130hp.

[waits for sarcasm to be corrected by an equally depressing albeit correct number]


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

TJSwoboda said:


> BaT has a last-year, 93K mile (no 1 missing at the beginning) E28 M5:


Good lord.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

vwishndaetr said:


> Too bad it's like 130hp.
> 
> [waits for sarcasm to be corrected by an equally depressing albeit correct number]


Edmunds says 270 hp.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Edmunds says 270 hp.


And the M5 above that people lust after is 256. Yes, the car is lighter, but it does indeed shine a light on how ridiculous the horsepower wars have gotten. 

I'd take the M5 in a heartbeat if I could and treat it like it should be treated.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> And the M5 above that people lust after is 256. Yes, the car is lighter, but it does indeed shine a light on how ridiculous the horsepower wars have gotten.
> 
> I'd take the M5 in a heartbeat if I could and treat it like it should be treated.


Yes and no. The W8 was 4.0 liters. The M5 has a 3.5 liter inline 6. And they are almost 20 years apart.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> BaT has a last-year, 93K mile (no 1 missing at the beginning) E28 M5





Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Good lord.


This car was, at the time, the quickest 0-60 four door car in production. The Saab 9000 Turbo (I had an '88 example, sadly with the incorrect transmission) came in second. These M5s were hand-built, one at a time, I believe on the same factory floor as BMW's F1 cars (someone please correct me if I have that wrong). This one should go for beaucoup bucks.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

There's also an E34 with sub-90K miles in my old neck of the woods:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

...Or, how about a just-broken-in E39 M5, if you couldn't afford one twenty years ago but have some money burning a hole in your pocket now. Also in the Chicago area, it's a 2001 with under 17K miles on the clock; no digits missing.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

If I had an E39 M5 in that condition I'm not sure how I could part ways with it. Maybe the self-predicted over $100k hammer price might be a factor.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

So now I have to ask...

1) Are all the folks buying these cars so well off that they are paid in full without financing?

2) If not, what type of financing allows you to buy a 20yo car with 20k miles? From the lender's point of view, it's a 20yo car no?

3) If the lender doesn't care because the car is appraised higher than "book value", how are insurance companies treating these? Looks like every one of these has way less value from the insurer's standpoint as well.

Edit: Everything going on here feels way too 2008 (but with cars) and I refuse to believe everyone is buying all these cars without financing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

PenFed for example, will lend money for old cars:



https://www.penfed.org/auto/used-auto-loans



I used them for my 997 when it was 12 years old and they didn't have a problem with that. Rates these days aren't great but if the heart wants what the heart wants ...

Edit: As far as insurance, you could always use something like Hagerty for agreed value.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

Several places will fund these old cars.
Woodside even advertises on Barrett Jackson as "cheapest payments"

Depending on car/price, they will go all the way out to 180 months for a car!!!!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

vwishndaetr said:


> So now I have to ask...
> 
> 1) Are all the folks buying these cars so well off that they are paid in full without financing?
> 
> ...


Plenty of lenders out there who work in this exact space (PenFed for example, Lightspeed CU is another one that gets used a lot). As for insurance, most of the specialty cars people are paying higher dollar for are getting insured with agreed value collector insurance (Hagerty, Grundy, etc.) and not a regular policy through Geico/Allstate/etc.

I also used PenFed to finance part of my 997.2 I bought in April. 3.69% for a 13 year old car was a no-brainer


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

vwishndaetr said:


> So now I have to ask...
> 
> 1) Are all the folks buying these cars so well off that they are paid in full without financing?


Yes. A lot of people actually have money in their bank account or investments they can sell to buy cars.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Even my local credit union was ready to give me a loan on a 91 NSX. Ended up financing a 03 996.

On the top of M5s - the relatively modest output of the S38 really doesn't tell the true story of how exciting those cars are to drive. The way the power and noise builds, it makes you want to drive harder and harder. I didn't love the steering or transmission in my E34 but the looks inside and outside, that noise, and the general comfort made the car really lovable. Glad I got to experience one without paying today's prices.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Really strong $ for a 2nd gen in a **** color. Man, these interiors just do not wear well. Trees hanging from the mirror to cover up the musty smell most of these have inside.








No Reserve: 1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #83,147.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

No reserve on this little guy, a little rusty though...









No Reserve: 1991 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1991 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #83,705.




bringatrailer.com





And somebody better snatch this up before someone in my family does, it's pretty awesome!!!









No Reserve: 44k-Mile 2003 Volkswagen Jetta GLI 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 44k-Mile 2003 Volkswagen Jetta GLI 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #83,507.




bringatrailer.com





And finally, digital dash from the 80's anyone?









No Reserve: 1987 Audi Coupe GT Special Build


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1987 Audi Coupe GT Special Build at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #83,718.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

MAC said:


> Really strong $ for a 2nd gen in a **** color. Man, these interiors just do not wear well. Trees hanging from the mirror to cover up the musty smell most of these have inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I was really looking for a clean 2g GSX this past year in a cool color and they’re literally hen’s teeth. Easier to find 1g’s which I find strange. I was trying to find one in the rarest color “celtic blue”, so I can understand not finding it. But even a clean red or silver one was impossible


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

4MotionMongrel said:


> No reserve on this little guy, a little rusty though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A VR6 GLI was for sale on Long Island a few months ago with 80k miles. Stock, spotless underside, maintenance, and clean body. I was going to pick it up and someone wired the seller the money within a couple hours of the ad being posted lol. He was only asking 7k I think


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

NickW3 said:


> Damn I was really looking for a clean 2g GSX this past year in a cool color and they’re literally hen’s teeth. Easier to find 1g’s which I find strange. I was trying to find one in the rarest color “celtic blue”, so I can understand not finding it. But even a clean red or silver one was impossible


I feel like black is the only good color on a gen 2. or that metallic maroon. I settled for white when I had mine because I was young, dumb, and impatient.
1st gens look good in any color. I wish I could just stumble across a decent one for a low price. Impossible now


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

NickW3 said:


> A VR6 GLI was for sale on Long Island a few months ago with 80k miles. Stock, spotless underside, maintenance, and clean body. I was going to pick it up and someone wired the seller the money within a couple hours of the ad being posted lol. He was only asking 7k I think


Well, this one's only sitting at $5,100 right now and I expect it'll jump a bit.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

MAC said:


> I feel like black is the only good color on a gen 2. or that metallic maroon. I settled for white when I had mine because I was young, dumb, and impatient.
> 1st gens look good in any color. I wish I could just stumble across a decent one for a low price. Impossible now


I’m the kind of person that doesn’t think any color looks bad on a car, and I especially like bright colors. So, Celtic blue is definitely my kinda thing lol. It’s a pink/burple kind of color. Obviously there wasn’t many sold for that reason lol. White is relatively rare depending on the shade AFAIK


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Well, this one's only sitting at $5,100 right now and I expect it'll jump a bit.


It’ll go for 12


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> V6-Powered 1972 Alfa Romeo GTV
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a V6-Powered 1972 Alfa Romeo GTV at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #83,158.
> ...



$52k with 52minutes to go!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ Sold for *$80,000* on 9/1/22


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

NickW3 said:


> It’ll go for 12


I don't doubt that in the least.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Yes and no. The W8 was 4.0 liters. The M5 has a 3.5 liter inline 6. And they are almost 20 years apart.


And the M5 was the _epitome_ of the über sports sedan with an engine based on a racing engine. The W8 was designed to be a smooth, yet powerful cruiser, not a sports sedan. 

If the only thing that makes one lust after a car is horsepower numbers, then it just comes down to horsepower wars, and to me that's boring. I'd take that M5 over the W8 10 times out of 10.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> And the M5 was the _epitome_ of the über sports sedan with an engine based on a racing engine. The W8 was designed to be a smooth, yet powerful cruiser, not a sports sedan.
> 
> *If the only thing that makes one lust after a car is horsepower numbers*, then it just comes down to horsepower wars, and to me that's boring. I'd take that M5 over the W8 10 times out of 10.


 I've known a few car guys like that...and they are dolts.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Air and water do mix said:


> And the M5 was the _epitome_ of the über sports sedan with an engine based on a racing engine. The W8 was designed to be a smooth, yet powerful cruiser, not a sports sedan.
> 
> If the only thing that makes one lust after a car is horsepower numbers, then it just comes down to horsepower wars, and to me that's boring. I'd take that M5 over the W8 10 times out of 10.


I was just pointing out that the W8 was actually a larger capacity engine than the I6 in the BMW. Between that displacement difference and almost 20 more years of engineering, it isn't surprising that the W8 makes (or was rated for) more hp. 

Also, BMW's 4.0 liter N62 V8 of the same time period as the W8 made 302 hp. So engineering advancements and displacement do rule over older engines.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

True story.

"destination happiness" can be a fatal flaw which ultimately leads to eternal disappointment because you never really do find The Grail that you are seeking as it's always the next thing just around the corner...

...however,
I tend to be a one-marque fanboy who loves singular pursuit and can be really happy with just refining and perfecting that one ride which I love so much, but that too has its own foibles, that is you get pigeonholed in narrow scope and perhaps miss out on something that'd really light a fire just because lack of experience and being stuck in a locked groove.

That said,
I have no idea what I'm actually trying to convey, but roundaboutly in general sense diff'rent strokes 4 folks 'n all dat jazz, so whatever peels the banana to float a boat of pulling the trigger of satisfaction is the correct answer of all above.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

stiggy-pug said:


> True story.
> 
> "destination happiness" can be a fatal flaw which ultimately leads to eternal disappointment because you never really do find The Grail that you are seeking as it's always the next thing just around the corner...
> 
> ...


Eloquently put chaos lol I’m a good mixture of the two I feel. Some day I’ll get to “destination happiness” with cars lol. Definitely different strokes


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

4MotionMongrel said:


> No reserve on this little guy, a little rusty though.
> .
> .
> 
> ...


If I had some free cash right now 👍


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

NickW3 said:


> It’ll go for 12


 I was guessing 10k


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

MAC said:


> Really strong $ for a 2nd gen in a **** color. Man, these interiors just do not wear well. Trees hanging from the mirror to cover up the musty smell most of these have inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


25 stacks! 😳 Somebody really wants to live their early 2000s street racer fantasy


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

MAC said:


> 25 stacks!  Somebody really wants to live their early 2000s street racer fantasy


I haven’t seen on that clean probably since they were new lol. It makes sense that it went for that much


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

MAC said:


> 25 stacks! 😳 Somebody really wants to live their early 2000s street racer fantasy


That's the case for every car that's ever been remotely interesting on BaT.

I can't fathom spending anything close to what 15-30yo cars sell for these days. I envy the persons that win every auction, but at the same time think to myself wtf.

If that car sold for $40k I still would have the same reaction.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

No Reserve: 1998 Dodge Ram 1500



Kind of want this with just some nice wheels and a 2"/4" drop, to cruise around in for a few years, then Hemi + 6MT swap it when the kids are older.

🍺
G


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BaT has a Spanish market, '87 BMW 316.

Bimmerphile: (pushes up glasses) "Well actually, it's a 316i..."

No it isn't: This baby's carbureted! It has only around 56K miles, hand crank windows, and 89 unbridled horsepower. Better add an Escort 360 to the cart.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

God dammit, this '91 E30 'vert with the correct transmission and 92K miles, is uncomfortably close to me. No reserve set.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

No Reserve: 2001 Renault Clio V6 Trophy Race Car


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2001 Renault Clio V6 Trophy Race Car at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #84,048.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

This one looks like a really nice, ready-to-drive and enjoy, first Porsche.









2003 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 2003 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #84,474.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Sporin said:


> This one looks like a really nice, ready-to-drive and enjoy, first Porsche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The most “regular” Porsche ever lol. Definitely a good, daily driver type Porsche


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

There was a silver one of similar vintage a few months ago with a very grey interior. Everything… seats, dash, door cards… everything! Just a sea of medium grey. This is much nicer, IMO


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Seabird said:


> No Reserve: 2001 Renault Clio V6 Trophy Race Car
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2001 Renault Clio V6 Trophy Race Car at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #84,048.
> ...


Holy ****, you don't see one of those every day. Always wondered what it would be like. Servicing the engine must be a super bitch though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Roboturner913 said:


> Holy ****, you don't see one of those every day. Always wondered what it would be like. Servicing the engine must be a super bitch though.



Could be worse.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

A couple of nice Porsches

1988 slant cabrio








1979 930 turbo


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay, I was deliberately withholding this one from you guys because I was seriously considering bidding on it myself. Hey, don't hate me _too_ much.  But with other bills to pay, and the bidding now over $5K with two days left, I don't think I will. This '86 BMW 325e is a lot like the one my dad had, that I drove a lot in the mid-90s: The correct transmission, two doors, cloth seats, digital clock, manual crank sunroof. BMWs got a big bump in power the year after this, as BMW finally got out of the malaise era, but this one would have the power I remember. The torque is healthy, but only a 4500 RPM redline... Except the seller mistakenly installed a post-'86 instrument cluster, to fix a broken gas gauge. He offers to re-install the original cluster for the buyer, which I would have opted for.

Anyway, here it is, in the Sacramento area:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Seabird said:


> There was a silver one of similar vintage a few months ago with a very grey interior. Everything… seats, dash, door cards… everything! Just a sea of medium grey. This is much nicer, IMO


Did Porsche make 80% of the 996s in silver? 

I like that dark blue interior though.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Sporin said:


> Did Porsche make 80% of the 996s in silver?


You're laughing but I don't think that's an exageration. I had a friend who sold pre-owned luxury and exotic cars back in the early 00s. He told me that of the German cars, silver ones held their value the best. Black cars, the worst. IIRC...


> I like that dark blue interior though.


Agreed


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Sporin said:


> Did Porsche make 80% of the 996s in silver?
> 
> I like that dark blue interior though.


Weren't they actually making dealers take cars for stock back then? Silver was a safe color that appeals to a lot of people.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MAC said:


> Weren't they actually making dealers take cars for stock back then? Silver was a safe color that appeals to a lot of people.


Also the German national racing color since Mercedes used the color for the Silver Arrows.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1929 Ford Model A Pickup Shell Tanker Tribute


Bid for the chance to own a 1929 Ford Model A Pickup Shell Tanker Tribute at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #84,109.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I really wish the guys at Avante Garde would host a Cars + Coffee. Their inventory is always tremendous.

Mercedes G500 Cabriolet










1976 3.6L Porsche 914 Hotrod project












Although, these are the only interesting things that are remotely close to my spare car budget:

2003 M3 Convertible
Fiskar Karma
2012 Mercedes S63[/ur;]


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sporin said:


> This one looks like a really nice, ready-to-drive and enjoy, first Porsche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one, reasonable miles, IMS done. I could do a silver 996 if it had a red or blue interior. Plus this has sweet wheels.

Using this recent sale as a comp, it should go under $30k. These still seem like a bargain to me.

2002 Porsche 911 Carrera Coupe 6-Speed


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

PoorHouse said:


> Using this recent sale as a comp, it should go under $30k. These still seem like a bargain to me.


Agreed and agreed.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

No Reserve: 1984 Honda CRX 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1984 Honda CRX 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #84,267.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I’m surprised this isn’t much, much higher. There is a little corrosion under the hood, and some rust in the underbody and suspension components. I can’t judge how bad or how mild it is. I don’t have a lot of experience dealing with rust. Actually, none. Is that keeping the price down?








1993 Nissan Sentra SE-R - ~32,500 Miles, 5-Speed Manual, North Carolina-Owned, Unmodified


This 1993 Nissan Sentra SE-R is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends September 13 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Ummm, what???









1943 Stuart M5A1 Tank Project


Bid for the chance to own a 1943 Stuart M5A1 Tank Project at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #84,534.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Seabird said:


> I’m surprised this isn’t much, much higher. There is a little corrosion under the hood, and some rust in the underbody and suspension components. I can’t judge how bad or how mild it is. I don’t have a lot of experience dealing with rust. Actually, none. Is that keeping the price down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s definitely a fair bit of rust underneath which would keep me from buying it. And I’m from NJ for what it’s worth. The land of salt and rust lol


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

NickW3 said:


> That’s definitely a fair bit of rust underneath which would keep me from buying it. And I’m from NJ for what it’s worth. The land of salt and rust lol


That explains it then. The shiny side looks great, so I would be easily fooled.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Not Bat or anything but has anyone posted this possible gem from CarGurus yet?



https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inventorylisting/viewDetailsFilterViewInventoryListing.action?sourceContext=carGurusHomePageModel&entitySelectingHelper.selectedEntity=m55&zip=64114#listing=331761601/NONE


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Not Bat or anything but has anyone posted this possible gem from CarGurus yet?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/inventorylisting/viewDetailsFilterViewInventoryListing.action?sourceContext=carGurusHomePageModel&entitySelectingHelper.selectedEntity=m55&zip=64114#listing=331761601/NONE


If it was only a manual I’d buy it


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

NickW3 said:


> If it was only a manual I’d buy it


Figure it'd still make a nice low daily cruiser for somebody...


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Figure it'd still make a nice low daily cruiser for somebody...


Absolutely, looks like a gem. Great spec


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

This truck looks better in 2022 than my 1985 K5 did in 1991 when I got it. I'm scared to see what this goes for.









1988 Chevrolet K5 Blazer Silverado 4×4


Bid for the chance to own a 1988 Chevrolet K5 Blazer Silverado 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #84,674.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

This RX-7 is killing me. I'm sure the price is going to skyrocket but I might throw my hat in the ring anyway.









1980 Mazda RX-7 GS 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1980 Mazda RX-7 GS 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #84,790.




bringatrailer.com





Neighbor had one of these when I was a kid. It was a silvery beige, with red interior and a red pinstripe and BBS wheels and it sounded incredible. Talk a design that aged well.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

2 doors said:


> This truck looks better in 2022 than my 1985 K5 did in 1991 when I got it. I'm scared to see what this goes for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says fuel-injected all over the posting but it appears to be carburated? BaT hire an intern or something?


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

vwishndaetr said:


> Says fuel-injected all over the posting but it appears to be carburated? BaT hire an intern or something?


That's not carbureted... That's an air filter sitting on top of a throttle body, that has TBI (throttle body injection).

No carbs found.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> That's not carbureted... That's an air filter sitting on top of a throttle body, that has TBI (throttle body injection).
> 
> No carbs found.



RPO code L05






GM RPO Decoder


CarInspector.US -- Bringing integrity to the inspection industry.




carinspector.us


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

GM discontinued carburetors by 86 or 87, except for I think the 454 and some of the full size sedans/wagons IIRC. I haven't been into GM trucks for a while, but if that's a 350 it's definitely TBI.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

GMG cars sold yesterday. Looks like a few when cheapish.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Seabird said:


> I’m surprised this isn’t much, much higher. There is a little corrosion under the hood, and some rust in the underbody and suspension components. I can’t judge how bad or how mild it is. I don’t have a lot of experience dealing with rust. Actually, none. Is that keeping the price down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm always suspicious when I see a one owner car where the underneath doesn't match the mileage. But with the annual carfax entries on this one, the owner would have had to turn back the odometer every year. He put most of the miles on it in the first couple years. After that its small increments. If he was turning it back constantly it certainly didn't result in a huge payoff.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

PoorHouse said:


> GMG cars sold yesterday. Looks like a few when cheapish.


No kidding, I'm shocked...

'66 Mustang @ $26k
'66 Fairlane 500 @$20k
'50 Ford Coupe $17k
'57 f100 @ $8k 🤯 thats almost a craigslist score in this day lol
Supra @ $121k seems par for BaT

The 300zx @ $48k is a bit crazy to me


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

It just shows 90s Japanese cars are better investments than classic hot rods these days. Sorry boomers 

Just kidding as i know a few old timers who switched up their collection in recent years. Plenty of those folks still hate on Japanese cars though. Took my Dad until his late 60s to finally come around to them.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

2 doors said:


> This truck looks better in 2022 than my 1985 K5 did in 1991 when I got it. I'm scared to see what this goes for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My inlaws had one in the 90s that they talk very fondly of. It was black and super clean. My FIL spent like $3k to have a very nice lift kit on it and big wheels and tires. I guess it was really badass and they frequently talk about getting another but I think they're gonna lose their window as prices are gonna go nuts.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

31K mile 2008 Porsche Cayenne GTS, yes that's the turbo with 405 horsepower... and three pedals:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The last of the good 7 Series cars, with 60K miles on the clock:


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not gonna link it but there's an original owner NA Miata with 7K miles on it.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

TJSwoboda said:


> 31K mile 2008 Porsche Cayenne GTS, yes that's the turbo with 405 horsepower... and three pedals:


The best gen of cayenne! The front end is so aggressive on these face lifted turbo/gts’


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1991 Volkswagen Corrado G60 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1991 Volkswagen Corrado G60 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #84,763.




bringatrailer.com














Pictures suck, but the car looks good.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*1964 Ford Galaxie 500 Lightweight*









1964 Ford Galaxie 500 Lightweight


Bid for the chance to own a 1964 Ford Galaxie 500 Lightweight at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #84,908.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> 31K mile 2008 Porsche Cayenne GTS, yes that's the turbo with 405 horsepower... and three pedals:


I know nothing about these, but this screams unicorn to me for some reason... Probably because it's spec'd with a manual. Wow.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

955/957 could be had with the stick in the base V6 and GTS trim. GTS was N/A 4.8L - no turbo

There were also stickshift V6 958s for the first few years (2009+)


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1991 Volkswagen Corrado G60 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1991 Volkswagen Corrado G60 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #84,763.
> ...


I kinda like the pics actually not really high quality for an auction but they kinda seem genuine.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

$22k so far!?!?!









27-Years-Owned 1993 Volkswagen Cabriolet 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 27-Years-Owned 1993 Volkswagen Cabriolet 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #84,758.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Sporin said:


> This one looks like a really nice, ready-to-drive and enjoy, first Porsche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for *$31,750* on 9/15/22
a pretty strong price for a car with 75k on it I think, likely due to all of the maintenance being done, including addressing the IMS bearing. And a very responsive seller who answered every question, took every picture asked, etc.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I hadn't noticed this before; a 50,000 mile 2017 Ford GT. I'm having a hard time thinking about what it would be like to drive that so much in 5 years. Or maybe he Turo'd the car and didn't over-charge on the daily rate.



https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-ford-gt-8/


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

A bit of an odd-ball listing, but I kind of want it. 32k miles, 1 owner PNW vehicle.

No Reserve: 32k-Mile 1999 Mercury Mountaineer 4x4


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

spockcat said:


> I hadn't noticed this before; a 50,000 mile 2017 Ford GT. I'm having a hard time thinking about what it would be like to drive that so much in 5 years. Or maybe he Turo'd the car and didn't over-charge on the daily rate.
> 
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-ford-gt-8/


Best part is that the owner also has a 2005 GT with 140k miles on it.


----------



## pasateando (Mar 19, 2002)

Anybody has listed their cars for sale on BAT? 
We requested to list our 2023 Land Rover Defender 110 S 30th anniversary four-month old with 14,000 highway miles in excellent condition and they declined to list it. Supposedly they favor the 6 & 8 cylinder models...whatever, we will sell elsewhere...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

pasateando said:


> Anybody has listed their cars for sale on BAT?
> We requested to list our 2023 Land Rover Defender 110 S 30th anniversary four-month old with 14,000 highway miles in excellent condition and they declined to list it. Supposedly they favor the 6 & 8 cylinder models...whatever, we will sell elsewhere...
> View attachment 222672



They sold one of these last month with 47 miles on the ODO. They probably refused yours because of the mileage.









2023 Land Rover Defender 110 S 30th Anniversary Edition


Bid for the chance to own a 2023 Land Rover Defender 110 S 30th Anniversary Edition at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #81,079.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

spockcat said:


> I hadn't noticed this before; a 50,000 mile 2017 Ford GT. I'm having a hard time thinking about what it would be like to drive that so much in 5 years. Or maybe he Turo'd the car and didn't over-charge on the daily rate.
> 
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2017-ford-gt-8/


I'd be really curious to see how it held up for that amount of mileage compared to say other exotics. Also would be interesting to see maintenance and repairs.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

4MotionMongrel said:


> $22k so far!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!
My first VW was a white version of this.
Some retired couple's weekend toy.

Melted the oil pressure sensor and covered the block with oil.
Had a bad distributor that would randomly fail and leave me stranded. Talk about stress.
Figured out the problems and it was a blast to drive.
HR Springs
Neuspeed sway bars
TT exhaust and chip. Car was a hoot.

Sold it to another retired couple and the replaced the top because the small leak in the roof got really bad. I wouldn't mind another but not for 22k.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

pasateando said:


> four-month old with 14,000 highway miles


That's a phenomenal amount of driving.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

newusername said:


> I'd be really curious to see how it held up for that amount of mileage compared to say other exotics. Also would be interesting to see maintenance and repairs.


Not bad until you get to that last part. Where is it going? 😳

"Records indicate the that radiator and oil sump reservoir were replaced in 2018, the battery was replaced in August 2020, and the spark plugs were replaced in August 2022. The seller states that they have added a pint of coolant approximately every four months."

It did end up selling to the high bidder. I assume it was probably around 700k. It's really an interesting case. Buyer saves a few hundred thou to get one he/she can drive without reducing current value. But with that mileage something like an engine rebuild could eliminate a lot of that savings soon. And it's still 200k over msrp. Crazy. Maybe the buyer already has one that doesn't get driven. If there's any sure thing in the future of collector cars those are one of them.


----------



## LoudTIGER (Aug 12, 2002)

2022 Ford Bronco Raptor - ~160 Miles, 418-hp EcoBoost V6, 4WD, Lux and High Packages


This 2022 Ford Bronco Raptor is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends September 29 2022.




carsandbids.com





Didn't know these were already available. Any guesses on the final price?


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

LoudTIGER said:


> 2022 Ford Bronco Raptor - ~160 Miles, 418-hp EcoBoost V6, 4WD, Lux and High Packages
> 
> 
> This 2022 Ford Bronco Raptor is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends September 29 2022.
> ...


I'm thinking 120. Dealer is in my town. Good people. Owner has some great connections in the business. He's a capitalist but doesn't BS people with fees and crap. Pays handsomely for cars he wants in his inventory. He gets some tasty stuff. They usually list on BAT. I wonder if they turned this listing down.
This is the first one auctioned huh? (Besides barrett Jackson charity listings)


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

That's gonna hit 150 or higher.


----------



## pasateando (Mar 19, 2002)

thegave said:


> That's a phenomenal amount of driving.


haha yeah, bunch of non-stop road trips throughout the summer


----------



## shimps1 (Jul 22, 2012)

pasateando said:


> Anybody has listed their cars for sale on BAT?
> We requested to list our 2023 Land Rover Defender 110 S 30th anniversary four-month old with 14,000 highway miles in excellent condition and they declined to list it. Supposedly they favor the 6 & 8 cylinder models...whatever, we will sell elsewhere...


I listed and sold an 03 M3 through BaT. Was accepted right away, and they asked to list it at no reserve. I told them no, and they agreed to list with a reasonable reserve. Not sure why they would pass on a new hard to get vehicle like that Defender. Did you reach out to Cars and Bids?


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

“Highway miles”


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Welllllll ****









1972 Nissan Skyline 2000GT 5-Speed VIN: KGC10043505 - CLASSIC.COM


Vehicle history and comps for 1972 Nissan Skyline 2000GT 5-Speed VIN: KGC10043505 - including sale prices, photos, and more.




www.classic.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Droooooool...









2003 BMW Alpina Roadster V8


Bid for the chance to own a 2003 BMW Alpina Roadster V8 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #86,035.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Droooooool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s really a shame the Alpina’s came only autotragic


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

NickW3 said:


> It’s really a shame the Alpina’s came only autotragic


If I was buying that car I'd want the auto. I'd be putting a suit on, taking my beautiful wife out for a stunning dinner, and then driving a windy back road to our Airbnb overlooking the Pacific coast.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Roboturner913 said:


> Welllllll ****
> 
> 
> 
> ...











L28-Powered 1972 Nissan Skyline 2000GT 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a L28-Powered 1972 Nissan Skyline 2000GT 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #85,354.




bringatrailer.com





Fresh import just finished by the Japanese equivalent of Maaco


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

What is the Japanese equivalent of Maaco?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

bnkrpt311 said:


> If I was buying that car I'd want the auto. I'd be putting a suit on, taking my beautiful wife out for a stunning dinner, and then driving a windy back road to our Airbnb overlooking the Pacific coast.


Sounds like the perfect use case for a manual to me.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

LoudTIGER said:


> 2022 Ford Bronco Raptor - ~160 Miles, 418-hp EcoBoost V6, 4WD, Lux and High Packages
> 
> 
> This 2022 Ford Bronco Raptor is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends September 29 2022.
> ...


That is Raptor R F150 land 

Dealers were ready with markups to those who were selected to buy them. 20k+ seemed to be readily discussed on the Bronco social media pages.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

So, so pretty!































































1972 Lotus Elan Sprint


Bid for the chance to own a 1972 Lotus Elan Sprint at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #85,657.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

8K mile E39 M5 in cherry, arrest me red. Originally from Hawaii, now in Massachusetts. (?) With four days left it's bidding at $69,069 (dude), so I'm thinking it will beat its original MSRP.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Or, if your left foot has other things to do in traffic  , BaT also has one of the last of the good 7 Series with only 23K miles, no zero missing:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Chiropractor JW said:


> “Highway miles”


to the grocery store by a grandma


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> Or, if your left foot has other things to do in traffic  , BaT also has one of the last of the good 7 Series with only 23K miles, no zero missing:


I've always been a fan of these. A "must own" someday... even if it's a pile.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

vwishndaetr said:


> I've always been a fan of these. A "must own" someday... even if it's a pile.


This one doesn't seem to have the sport package; those are the really desirable ones to have. I recall there being a run on E38s in 2001; I'd think people who buy new 7 Series cars would always want to have the latest of anything, but I think some of them saw that the E65 wasn't going to be an improvement.


----------



## pasateando (Mar 19, 2002)

Chiropractor JW said:


> “Highway miles”


Yes, mostly with some exceptions... 🤣 It has found a good home.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> That's gonna hit 150 or higher.


RNM at 107. The peanut gallery at cars and bids was relentless about the dealer not having the title in hand yet 🙄. C+B commenters are 5x dumber than BAT.
It's on the dealers site for 120. I have a feeling the dealer may have reached too far on this one. White sucks and people with money are watching their equities tank.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BaT has another three pedal, 405 horsepower SUV from Porsche. 94K miles, bidding at $20K with three days left:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

In the comfy couch segment, BaT has this '83 Mercedes 300SD with only 7K miles on the clock. With no reserve and four days left, it's already appreciated in value over its window sticker in 1983. One accident with moderate damage reported.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Also with four days left is an E30 convertible with the correct transmission, with only 54K miles:


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Has anyone listed a car on BaT? How long did the review process take? Mine's been sitting in "Submission" for a week, and I'm not sure it's stuck or they're just that backed up.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Professor Gascan said:


> Has anyone listed a car on BaT? How long did the review process take? Mine's been sitting in "Submission" for a week, and I'm not sure it's stuck or they're just that backed up.


Sold a car back in May. I got a response within a couple days from someone assigned to my account, from the time I initially applied. Then it took another 2-3 weeks of getting questions answered, uploading pictures, and working on the description. Once everything was finalized, it took another week for it to be listed. Listing it as a 'no reserve' auction may have sped up the process.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S

This one is mint.









No Reserve: 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #86,740.




bringatrailer.com





Build thread:








Christmas in september (1981, that is)


Look what a truck just dropped off at my house: A bone stock all original 1981 S, 75000 miles. Sorry about the oversized pics, I don't know how to shrink them. The car needs a bunch of little things, but it has NO rust and has never been painted at all anywhere! The pinch rails are factory...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## BryanH (Apr 21, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S
> 
> This one is mint.
> 
> ...


I have seen an awful lot of cars on BaT that I really didn't understand the $$$$$. This one should be able to get $$$$. This thing is crazy.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

Had the Neuspeed, Techtonics Tuning, and Autotech goodies on my old Scirocco. It was a 76 with a 1.6L and dammit was that car a hoot to drive.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S
> 
> This one is mint.
> 
> ...


This is literally what my dreams are made of, its perfect.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S
> 
> This one is mint.


Used to follow this guy's builds on this and his Mk1 GTI back in the day. Definitely a car I'd trust buying sight-unseen as the owner is the textbook definition of meticulous.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S
> 
> This one is mint.
> 
> ...


Did VW discontinue the body stripes for 1981? Or not offer them on the red color? Here is my 1980 Scirocco S.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Did VW discontinue the body stripes for 1981? Or not offer them on the red color? Here is my 1980 Scirocco S.


I think so. Here's my '81 S


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S
> 
> This one is mint.
> 
> ...


Now that is a minty fresh Scirocco, 10/10, would buy for sure!!!


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

So this is cool...









No Reserve: 1973 Volkswagen Thing


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1973 Volkswagen Thing at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #86,858.




bringatrailer.com





And maybe this too for a fun project.









No Reserve: 1986 Volkswagen Jetta GLI Wolfsburg Edition


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1986 Volkswagen Jetta GLI Wolfsburg Edition at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #86,926.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> 8K mile E39 M5 in cherry, arrest me red. Originally from Hawaii, now in Massachusetts. (?) With four days left it's bidding at $69,069 (dude), so I'm thinking it will beat its original MSRP.


Sold for $105K. :O My thought in 2000 was that that's the price point I would have expected a car like the E39 M5 to go for. I sure as hell couldn't afford a $74K car, but at that price it seemed like a bargain.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

This is fascinating because I don't remember the last time I saw a first gen M on the road. This must be the nicest one left. 








No Reserve: 2000 Mercedes-Benz ML430


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2000 Mercedes-Benz ML430 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #86,580.




bringatrailer.com




Good god, this is heinous








When I was selling cars we'd get someone at least once a week trying to dump one on us. It was always "ain't nothing wrong with it, just tryin to get my payment down a little". You'd know they were full of crap because they'd be willing to slide into almost anything on the lot that wasn't an ML.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

They look markedly worse with any sort of chrome accessories. Like the similar gen E-Class, I see quite a few kicking around 200k+ mi. Even saw a ML320 with over 400k once.

Fun fact, the first gen ML is nearly 4 inches _shorter_ than the current Civic sedan!


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

MAC said:


> This is fascinating because I don't remember the last time I saw a first gen M on the road. This must be the nicest one left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was wrong with the first gen ML’s? The 430’s and 55’s weren’t the most reliable from what I understand, but the 320 which was the majority of sales, I don’t think is that bad right? My brother has a ‘98 ML320 with 170k miles that he bought for $500 believe it or not lmao. Got it a few years ago and it’s been a tank. Came with a broken AC compressor, but other than that he’s done very little maintenance on it and it runs well. Interior has held up pretty well too for the past 24-25 years. 

Though I agree with the above, chrome on them doesn’t look great


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

MAC said:


> This is fascinating because I don't remember the last time I saw a first gen M on the road. This must be the nicest one left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are all over the place here still. I actually have one myself as a beater car. If you don't live in a rustbelt and take care of the initial issues they have they last quite a while. Not surprised that one is not pulling a good price despite low miles as it's even more undesirable than normal given the chrome wheels, aftermarket exhaust, and it being a pre-facelift (despite retrofitting facelift lights). It is still ridiculous to me that Mercedes fitted manual AC controls to the pre-facelift models.



NickW3 said:


> What was wrong with the first gen ML’s? The 430’s and 55’s weren’t the most reliable from what I understand, but the 320 which was the majority of sales, I don’t think is that bad right? My brother has a ‘98 ML320 with 170k miles that he bought for $500 believe it or not lmao. Got it a few years ago and it’s been a tank. Came with a broken AC compressor, but other than that he’s done very little maintenance on it and it runs well. Interior has held up pretty well too for the past 24-25 years.
> 
> Though I agree with the above, chrome on them doesn’t look great


The V8s are just as reliable as the V6s actually. As I said above, if your brother's case isn't all that unusual. If you don't live in a rusty place and get the main issues addressed they actually manage to last a long time. Even the interior holds up quite nicely and the facelift got better interior materials. These first-gen MLs (especially the pre-facelift) had a ridiculous amount of issues of stupid issues when they were new so when they got dumped off on their 2nd and 3rd owners they frequently swirled the toilet. Others succumbed to rust. The survivors are kind of in cockroach mode like mine and your brother's.

Mine:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BAT has a 1991 Mercedes 420SEL, with just under 15K miles, probably on paper three owners but really only one: It was leased by a business, then purchased by the employee driving it, driven only on special occasions since then. The seller just replaced the original tires. More info in the video in the listing.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's a torque steer special: A 2000 Saab 9-3 Viggen convertible:


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

the Pubble ain't never gonna pop!



current bid at $400,000









Amethyst Metallic 1994 Porsche 911 Turbo 3.6


Bid for the chance to own a Amethyst Metallic 1994 Porsche 911 Turbo 3.6 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #86,036.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Maybe not. Or, 3.6T is rare enough to not be affected.

This one from the spring bid to $326k RNM, the comments list it went for $400k.

1994 Porsche 911 Turbo 3.6


This PTS example seems a lot more special than a white one.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Behold, its majesty. Imagine taking the Mrs. out on a night in town in this beauty. 51k mile LeBaron Town & Country Cross Convertible.











1986 Chrysler LeBaron Town & Country Mark Cross Convertible - ~51,200 Miles, Turbocharged 4-Cylinder, Unmodified


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> Behold, its majesty. Imagine taking the Mrs. out on a night in town in this beauty. 51k mile LeBaron Town & Country Cross Convertible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was the previous owner an actor or a periodontist?


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

TangoRed said:


> They are all over the place here still. I actually have one myself as a beater car. If you don't live in a rustbelt and take care of the initial issues they have they last quite a while. Not surprised that one is not pulling a good price despite low miles as it's even more undesirable than normal given the chrome wheels, aftermarket exhaust, and it being a pre-facelift (despite retrofitting facelift lights). It is still ridiculous to me that Mercedes fitted manual AC controls to the pre-facelift models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you’re looks immaculate compared to my brothers lmao. We’re in NJ so it’s full of underbody rust, the brake lines actually rusted out at one point. But, drivetrain wise it’s been stout. 

Those facelift headlights probably make a world of difference compared to the ****ty reflector housings


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

stiggy-pug said:


> View attachment 226067
> 
> 
> the Pubble ain't never gonna pop!
> ...


That’s unbelievable that they go for that much money. They made like 1500 of them, it’s not like they’re exceptionally rare like the turbo s or turbo s 3.6, or a few other 964 models


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

NickW3 said:


> That’s unbelievable that they go for that much money. They made like 1500 of them, it’s not like they’re exceptionally rare like the turbo s or turbo s 3.6, or a few other 964 models


Yeah but those other models go for $100s of thousands more than the 3.6s do.


----------



## ILL02GTI (Nov 17, 2004)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Was the previous owner an actor or a periodontist?


 First thing I thought when I saw the picture.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah but those other models go for $100s of thousands more than the 3.6s do.


Yeah turbo s 3.6’s have gone for over a million, but there’s no way these 3.6 turbos should go for 400k+ when they’re not even that rare or “special”. The P Car market is beyond comprehension, how could that be worth it?


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

NickW3 said:


> Yeah turbo s 3.6’s have gone for over a million, but there’s no way these 3.6 turbos should go for 400k+ when they’re not even that rare or “special”. The P Car market is beyond comprehension, how could that be worth it?


When I think of "dream porsche", that's the model I'm thinking of. Probably lots of rich dudes in their late 40s that feel the same. Incredible color helps. Seems like they are always black.

Huge kudos to graham rahal for not having the whole underside dry ice cleaned. That's a very honest presentation. Yep, it's an air cooled porsche, there's seepage! Sure didn't hurt the price though.
There's a dealer near me that deals a lot of interesting exotics. Mostly porsche but the guy also loves Japanese cars. He dry ice cleans everything. I don't think savvy buyers like it.


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

NickW3 said:


> That’s unbelievable that they go for that much money. They made like 1500 of them, it’s not like they’re exceptionally rare like the turbo s or turbo s 3.6, or a few other 964 models


And it has an odometer roll back. That’s nuts.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

TangoRed said:


> And it has an odometer roll back. That’s nuts.


Lol BAT - "clean carfax". As in, no coffee spilled on it?

Looks like total mileage is about 60,000.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

True, I didn’t see the odometer rollback. That makes it even more insane.

The color is stunning though, that’s for sure


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

This is going to be fun to watch....sold earlier this year for $102k...likely going to sting









4,500-Mile 2011 Porsche Boxster Spyder 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 4,500-Mile 2011 Porsche Boxster Spyder 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,376.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

fouckhest said:


> This is going to be fun to watch....sold earlier this year for $102k...likely going to sting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know, that's pretty clean and from what I understand, there aren't a whole lot of these around. This one seems pretty well specced out to.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

4MotionMongrel said:


> I don't know, that's pretty clean and from what I understand, there aren't a whole lot of these around. This one seems pretty well specced out to.


Yeah, I have the same thoughts. The car is already at $65k with 7 days left. Rarity, condition, and low miles are in this car's favor. I follow the 997 turbo auctions and a lot of people felt the sky was falling because a bunch of non-prime versions (cabs, higher mileage cars, cars with mods, tip, mediocre condition) were selling for a decent amount less than what the cars were selling for at the peak of 2021/spring '22 craziness. But those cars were really nice examples. There's now 2 really nice low mileage manual 997 turbo coupes on BAT that have a pretty high bids with time left. I see this being the same way.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

I know this one isn't up there with rarity and original finish-ality (?) but I always appreciate a nice clean Corrado.

It's a great base for anyone looking to get into one. VR6 too.
















1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1992 Volkswagen Corrado SLC VR6 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #86,813.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Crazy lineup of e30 m3s in a row.
Low milage minter owned by the legendary s14 builder Ron Checca.








38k-Mile 1990 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a 38k-Mile 1990 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #86,522.




bringatrailer.com




Built 2.5L motor with dogleg box and only 50k








1988 BMW M3 2.5L


Bid for the chance to own a 1988 BMW M3 2.5L at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #86,824.




bringatrailer.com




Sub 100k original car except for the 90s e30 m3 starter pack consisting of h&r, billies and sways








1991 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a 1991 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,348.




bringatrailer.com




All alpine cars, and all make mine look like a pig. Whatever though, I'l take my **** e30 m3 over no e30 m3 haha.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

vwishndaetr said:


> I know this one isn't up there with rarity and original finish-ality (?) but I always appreciate a nice clean Corrado.
> 
> It's a great base for anyone looking to get into one. VR6 too.
> View attachment 226397
> ...


Definitely looks like a great base to start from. It’s damn near impossible to find a nice Corrado for the past 10 years


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

NickW3 said:


> Definitely looks like a great base to start from. It’s damn near impossible to find a nice Corrado for the past 10 years



This car is local to me if anyone is interested and wants a set of eyes on it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S
> 
> This one is mint.
> 
> ...


Dang...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Last time I a Mars Red S with no sunroof that clean, I bought it. 10 years ago for less than 1/10th. If only I had left it alone like that...


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Dang...
> 
> View attachment 227257


I wonder how Camisa feels about this. I listened to some of his podcasts in the past and he always talked about how much more his Scirocco should be worth. I think at the time is was like $3k or something crazy and pretty sure he has a clean example as well... Maybe not as clean as this, but clean.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> 10 years ago for less than 1/10th.


I think that can be said for every enthusiast caliber car now.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

vwishndaetr said:


> I think that can be said for every enthusiast caliber car now.


Oh, I've sold a solid, well running/driving '61 Microbus (Kombi) for $3k. 

Sigh.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Oh, I've sold a solid, well running/driving '61 Microbus (Kombi) for $3k.
> 
> Sigh.


Most* enthusiast caliber cars.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Last time I a Mars Red S with no sunroof that clean, I bought it. 10 years ago for less than 1/10th. If only I had left it alone like that...


Yeah, I paid $2k for my Mars Red '81 Scirocco some 15 years ago. I quickly got rid of the original motor/tranny/seats so I could do some upgrades, bigger motor, bigger brakes, leather seats, etc.

Then again, a 70hp Scirocco is not that fun to drive. The seller built a 200+hp AWD MK1 Scirocco last winter, so...








1979 Scirocco 225Q


Edit 02/13/2022, just in case this first page creates the impression that it all ends with two junked cars, I added a picture of the result: 2600lbs, 6-speed Haldex/Quattro, APR tune 277hp/100 Octane, ABS brakes and traction control: Next up: use all the leftovers to build a 3300lb, 4-speed...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

This has got to be a rare beast. I never knew about an Alfasud Estate/Wagon.









1.5L-Powered 1975 Alfa Romeo Alfasud Giardinetta 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1.5L-Powered 1975 Alfa Romeo Alfasud Giardinetta 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,759.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

A few others that caught my eye.









1973 Jensen Interceptor Mk III


Bid for the chance to own a 1973 Jensen Interceptor Mk III at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,377.




bringatrailer.com













22-Years-Owned 1988 BMW M5


Bid for the chance to own a 22-Years-Owned 1988 BMW M5 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,490.




bringatrailer.com













1988 Toyota MR2 Supercharged 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1988 Toyota MR2 Supercharged 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,239.




bringatrailer.com













Euro 1969 Alfa Romeo GTV 1750


Bid for the chance to own a Euro 1969 Alfa Romeo GTV 1750 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,124.




bringatrailer.com





This falls under my _clone clause_...drive it because miles and numbers don't even matter!








427-Powered 1969 Chevrolet Camaro Coupe 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 427-Powered 1969 Chevrolet Camaro Coupe 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,701.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

OMG the sound that 427 Camaro makes is glorious.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Oh so terrible but such a glorious marketing presentation: 2011 Zimmer Golden Spirit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Last time I a Mars Red S with no sunroof that clean, I bought it. 10 years ago for less than 1/10th. If only I had left it alone like that...





vwishndaetr said:


> I wonder how Camisa feels about this. I listened to some of his podcasts in the past and he always talked about how much more his Scirocco should be worth. I think at the time is was like $3k or something crazy and pretty sure he has a clean example as well... Maybe not as clean as this, but clean.


When I sold my 1981 S back in 2007 for $14k people thought that the buyer was crazy. Granted, mine was modified but it was still a nice example.

Stock 8v Sciroccos are fun to drive but almost dangerously slow. I bought a nearly perfect 1978 Champagne Edition with 45k miles on it with only Konis and BBS RA's on it in 2003 for $4k off of ebay and while it was charming to drive, it struggled to keep up with traffic.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Oh so terrible but such a glorious marketing presentation: 2011 Zimmer Golden Spirit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 227432
> ...


Wheels, tires, and bumpers are really holding this thing back. It could be Radwood-style cool if it had some legit wire wheels, gangster whitewall tires, and some more fashionable bumpers. Maybe even repaint it white and get a plate for it that says "CRUELLA". I think it'd be a riot...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

vwishndaetr said:


> Most* enthusiast caliber cars.


Oh, that thing is worth 10X that now. Easily. If they were still cheap I'd have another, but that will probably never happen.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

simple said:


> OMG the sound that 427 Camaro makes is glorious.


Yes it is!

The Camaro also has the correct number of pedals: four.










Gotta love the comments. I was selling a 30 years old motorcycle some ten years ago, and some numbnuts asked me if I could give him a one years warranty...


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

That Vtec4ever is the village idiot over there. I swear the higher the post count the more confidently incorrect they are. Couple people like that on CAB as well.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Did someone say C&B? I don't know why I love this but I do. 1552 wheels help a LOT.








2006 Subaru Impreza WRX STI - Smyth Performance "Ute" Kit, 6-Speed Manual, Mostly California-Owned


This 2006 Subaru Impreza WRX STI is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends October 14 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BaT has a single owner E34 M5, in cherry arrest me red:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Not sure why someone would do this with a long wheelbase E38 instead of a sport, but BaT has a 2001 BMW 740iL converted to a 6-speed manual transmission:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

simple said:


> That Vtec4ever is the village idiot over there. I swear the higher the post count the more confidently incorrect they are. Couple people like that on CAB as well.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

A friend listed this for one of this friends on CnB and picture #9 somehow snuck in 😂 









2013 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 4x4 - 1 Owner, 6-Speed Manual, 4WD, V6 Power, Some Modifications


This 2013 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon 4x4 is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends October 17 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's a 56K mile E39 540 6-speed, a 2002 with fewer miles than my old '03 560/6 when I bought it in 2008. Unlike mine, and almost every other E39 540/6 on BaT this one isn't a base model, and has navigation:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

aar0n. said:


> A friend listed this for one of this friends on CnB and picture #9 somehow snuck in 😂


Thats AWESOME!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> It's a 56K mile E39 540 6-speed, a 2002 with fewer miles than my old '03 560/6 when I bought it in 2008. Unlike mine, and almost every other E39 540/6 on BaT this one isn't a base model, and has navigation:


Weird, it has the sport package but doesn't look like those are sport seats.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

What a collection!

BaT Presents: The JDM Collection from CultivatedCollector


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dear Lord! 
Sure, it's a very nice one owner 5-speed car that's 55 years old (and in a color I really like), but a 912 for $80k with over 5 hours left? 









No Reserve: One-Owner 1967 Porsche 912 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: One-Owner 1967 Porsche 912 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,160.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: 37k-Kilometer 1994 Volkswagen Corrado 2.9-Liter VR6


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 37k-Kilometer 1994 Volkswagen Corrado 2.9-Liter VR6 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,878.




bringatrailer.com





I bet this silver low mileage (km = kilometerage?  ) 2.9 will bring some $$$! Edit: but _automatic_...


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

First 2023 Nissan Z I've seen. 500 mile Proto Spec in Ikazuchi Yellow. Sold for $70k 

2023 Nissan Z Proto Spec - ~500 Miles, 6-Speed Manual, 1 of 240 Units, 400-hp Twin-Turbo V6


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Corrado is easily swapped to a manual 02J setup.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> First 2023 Nissan Z I've seen. 500 mile Proto Spec in Ikazuchi Yellow. Sold for $70k
> 
> 2023 Nissan Z Proto Spec - ~500 Miles, 6-Speed Manual, 1 of 240 Units, 400-hp Twin-Turbo V6


Spare me the hassle of doing my own research... What is special about a proto-spec?


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh so terrible but such a glorious marketing presentation: 2011 Zimmer Golden Spirit.


Someone explain the mustard reference?


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

thegave said:


> Someone explain the mustard reference?


Possibly this? 





Or this? 😁


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

vwishndaetr said:


> Spare me the hassle of doing my own research... What is special about a proto-spec?


Seems to be purely cosmetic



> The Proto Spec Z distinguishes itself from a standard Z with Ikazuchi Yellow Pearl paint, bronze 19-inch Rays wheels, yellow brake calipers, and yellow accents throughout the interior. Only 240 Proto Spec cars will be produced for the entire production run.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Air and water do mix said:


> Dear Lord!
> Sure, it's a very nice one owner 5-speed car that's 55 years old (and in a color I really like), but a 912 for $80k with over 5 hours left?
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for $200k!!!!


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

masa8888 said:


> Seems to be purely cosmetic


All of which means instant flip in today's market. The car brands love it as it adds value to their vehicles and the dealers love as they can justify the market adjustment nonsense.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BaT has a Euro-spec E34 M5 wagon, with ~139K miles on the clock:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Another Singer on BaT. 

1991 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 Coupe by Singer


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

masa8888 said:


> Another Singer on BaT.
> 
> 1991 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 Coupe by Singer


Wow, I could stare at that all day!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

andlf said:


> No Reserve: 37k-Kilometer 1994 Volkswagen Corrado 2.9-Liter VR6
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 37k-Kilometer 1994 Volkswagen Corrado 2.9-Liter VR6 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,878.
> ...


2.9 with no sunroof 😍. Well worth putting in a manual.
Of course, some a-hole had to spout off and claim the automatics have different engine blocks 🙄. Bat really needs to start banning a lot of the commenters. I get asking it as a question, but just making ridiculous claims is getting out of hand.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

masa8888 said:


> Another Singer on BaT.
> 
> 1991 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 Coupe by Singer


_
GOODGODDAMIGHTY!_

Gonna bring all the money fersure.

Not a fan of metallic paint so it's far from my favorite Singer.

Also don't like the blue Fuchs, would look better in white?
Probably.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

stiggy-pug said:


> _
> GOODGODDAMIGHTY!_
> 
> Gonna bring all the money fersure.
> ...


Not a fan of metallic paint?? Lol What paint do you like then, just plain flat colors?


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

NickW3 said:


> Not a fan of metallic paint?? Lol What paint do you like then, just plain flat colors?


YES!

Downton Blue is one of my faves, plus looks absolutely fantastic with orange contrasts...


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

see also:

"perfect blue"


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Ending today and already at $1m.....crazy b/c the build sheet from singer is $6xxk









1989 Porsche 911 Reimagined by Singer "Dartmouth Commission" | PCARMARKET


A Porsche 911 Classic Reimagined by Singer, the “Dartmouth Commission” is finished in Delicate Blue over a custom Cinnabar woven leather interior. It was optioned with a hand-built 4.0L flat-six from Ed Pink Racing Engines in California as well as a titanium exhaust system, ceramic intake...




www.pcarmarket.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

...and on the darker blue shade side of things similar to that current BaT listing but much much better looking in my opinion:

Albert Blue with Blood Red contrast


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

fouckhest said:


> Ending today and already at $1m.....crazy b/c the build sheet from singer is $6xxk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah!

Delicate Blue is quite gorgeous too!

Surprised that there isn't more pictures, and of a more professionalist level,
but I guess a Singer can sell itself without much fancy hoopla.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Porsche definitely makes some of the best colors out there, and I agree with you, those colors look fantastic. But, I still love a nice pearl paint over any flat paint. I like to see the contrast, depth, and shades depending on the lighting


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Dammit, Stiggy! 😲


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> Another Singer on BaT.
> 
> 1991 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 Coupe by Singer


Needs gold wheels...😁😁😁


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Needs gold wheels...😁😁😁


didn't notice this earlier, but like those blood red wheels on the albert blue, they appear a different color at certain angles

what is that majik paints?

this:










just looks
so much better
than this:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Shawn O said:


> Corrado is easily swapped to a manual 02J setup.






MAC said:


> 2.9 with no sunroof 😍. Well worth putting in a manual.
> Of course, some a-hole had to spout off and claim the automatics have different engine blocks 🙄. Bat really needs to start banning a lot of the commenters. I get asking it as a question, but just making ridiculous claims is getting out of hand.


Agreed, there are some schmoes on there...kinda like a youtube comment section.
Somebody said "no sunroof, no care"...no sunroof = less problems & more headroom..._newbs_.
But, euro 2.9 with a swap would rock. I'd like to have it, but I have too many cars & trucks already.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

stiggy-pug said:


> didn't notice this earlier, but like those blood red wheels on the albert blue, they appear a different color at certain angles
> 
> what is that majik paints?


Car comes with 2 sets of wheels.



> The Fuchs-style 17” forged aluminum wheels with body-color centers shown above are secured by open lugnuts and are mounted with Michelin Pilot Sport 4S tires measuring 225/45 up front and 265/40 at the rear. An additional included set of Fuchs-style wheels with satin-finish centers is shown fitted to the car in photos above and in the photo gallery below.


I think Fiona Blue is a good example of how different a paint color can look, depending on the time of day and lighting.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Thanks.

I didn't read closely enough and just skimmed the description, was unaware that it came with double wheels, wow.


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Original-Owner 1991 GMC Syclone


Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 1991 GMC Syclone at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,795.




bringatrailer.com





I want to buy this for 15-year-old me


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Roboturner913 said:


> Original-Owner 1991 GMC Syclone
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Original-Owner 1991 GMC Syclone at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,795.
> ...


I just sent the link to my buddy that has F U money, every toy you can think of, including what he says is the prototype of the hellcat that he bought from some museum somewhere after long pressuring and negotiations.

Would be cool if he gets it so I can take it for a spin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

2003 BMW Alpina Roadster V8


Bid for the chance to own a 2003 BMW Alpina Roadster V8 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,537.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

aar0n. said:


> Sold for $200k!!!!


I never saw that coming. Sure, it’s a one owner car in excellent condition with documentation, but a 912 for $200k is N-V-T-S nuts! 




NickW3 said:


> Not a fan of metallic paint?? Lol What paint do you like then, just plain flat colors?


“Flat” is not applicable. “Solid“ is the term you're looking for. 🍺

I too prefer most solids over metallics. A handsome, curvy car doesn’t need the superficiality of metallic paints to “make it pretty”.

A ‘78 Chevy Impala needs metallic paint because it is all plain panels and creases in the places to make it fit together. It needs makeup. A 911 doesn’t.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

NickW3 said:


> Not a fan of metallic paint?? Lol What paint do you like then, just plain flat colors?





Air and water do mix said:


> “Flat” is not applicable. “Solid“ is the term you're looking for. 🍺
> 
> I too prefer most solids over metallics. A handsome, curvy car doesn’t need the superficiality of metallic paints to “make it pretty”.
> 
> A ‘78 Chevy Impala needs metallic paint because it is all plain panels and creases in the places to make it fit together. It needs makeup. A 911 doesn’t.


! ! !








cheers!​


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been following quite a few cars over the past month or so just to see where the prices go as usual. I've seen more _reserve not met _auction endings than I ever have before or maybe it's just the ones I'm following. Looks to be a major market decline going on.
Anyone else notice?


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

“Flat” is not applicable. “Solid“ is the term you're looking for. [emoji481 said:


> I too prefer most solids over metallics. A handsome, curvy car doesn’t need the superficiality of metallic paints to “make it pretty”.
> 
> A ‘78 Chevy Impala needs metallic paint because it is all plain panels and creases in the places to make it fit together. It needs makeup. A 911 doesn’t.


You’re right, solid I meant, not flat lol. Valid point for sure, and I get it. I’m definitely no solid paint hater. I like literally all colors and paint types, but I do always prefer to see some different shades in the paint depending on the angle. A lot of cars might not “need” makeup, but that makeup can definitely enhance that car I think by accentuating the curves and angles


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 2003 BMW Alpina Roadster V8
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 2003 BMW Alpina Roadster V8 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,537.
> ...


I like the design but I have a bad impression of these. I would see the same guy getting repairs to one every time I passed the dealership (Perillo BMW).


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

aar0n. said:


> Sold for $200k!!!!


Just stupid.


----------



## Juiced6.3 (Feb 13, 2019)

stiggy-pug said:


> ...and on the darker blue shade side of things similar to that current BaT listing but much much better looking in my opinion:
> 
> Albert Blue with Blood Red contrast


I really dig this color.

I thought the blue/orange on my Mojave was cool. This is way better.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

I absolutely love street trucks and I've found my new obsession....









2008 GMC Sierra Denali AWD - 6.2L Supercharged V8, AWD, Lowered Suspension System, Crew Cab


This 2008 GMC Sierra Denali AWD is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends October 20 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

AE86 fans I have some links for your enjoyment. Sorry not BAT but another source that has some fantastic auctions. Stock Corrola/Levin AE86 just have such a premium over their customized versions. It's such an interesting car for collectors of a certain age.



https://collectingcars.com/for-sale/1984-toyota-corolla-levin-gt-apex











1987 TOYOTA COROLLA LEVIN (AE86)


An extensively modified example of the iconic AE86-generation Toyota.



collectingcars.com


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

andlf said:


> I've been following quite a few cars over the past month or so just to see where the prices go as usual. I've seen more _reserve not met _auction endings than I ever have before or maybe it's just the ones I'm following. Looks to be a major market decline going on.
> Anyone else notice?


I haven’t been following auction sites that closely but the local Toyota dealer where I inquired about a GR86 a couple months ago reached out and was like,

“hey so there are some incentives now that didn’t exist originally.”

A real sign would be eliminating the ADM but not sure we’re there yet.


----------



## tone228 (Jan 21, 2014)

Had a couple of Mark VIII's in my family back in '93 and '98 so these will always be special to me. 









No Reserve: 33k-Mile 1998 Lincoln Mark VIII LSC


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 33k-Mile 1998 Lincoln Mark VIII LSC at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,780.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

andlf said:


> I've been following quite a few cars over the past month or so just to see where the prices go as usual. I've seen more _reserve not met _auction endings than I ever have before or maybe it's just the ones I'm following. Looks to be a major market decline going on.
> Anyone else notice?


There are sub-$10K cars all over my local FB Marketplace lately. 80's RX-7s, Z-cars, BMW's, Vettes, etc. The popularity of BAT these days may have sellers thinking their cars are worth more than people are actually willing to pay. But I don't think that's BAT's fault either. Carvana has probably done more to distort used car prices than anybody else.


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

4MotionMongrel said:


> I absolutely love street trucks and I've found my new obsession....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is nice, but GM pickup, so....stash a couple of spare transmissions, you will be needing them


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1989 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V


Bid for the chance to own a 1989 Volkswagen Golf GTI 16V at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #88,504.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

4MotionMongrel said:


> I absolutely love street trucks and I've found my new obsession....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love street trucks as well but that gen of GM trucks is the most disgusting era of trucks ever.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Air and water do mix said:


> I never saw that coming. Sure, it’s a one owner car in excellent condition with documentation, but a 912 for $200k is N-V-T-S nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't mind looking at the non-metallic colors but I'd never want to own a car without some metallic. The lack of sparkle really makes the small scratches and blemishes so much more noticeable.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Roboturner913 said:


> That thing is nice, but GM pickup, so....stash a couple of spare transmissions, you will be needing them


With as much work as what looks like went into everything else, I'd be surprised if the trans is "stock".


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> Dear Lord!
> Sure, it's a very nice one owner 5-speed car that's 55 years old (and in a color I really like), but a 912 for $80k with over 5 hours left?
> 
> 
> ...


Sold for $200K, wow indeed. I have mixed feelings on this one, certainly that must be a record price for an early 912 or close to it and at first glance seems _*way *_too much. We've seen record money for Porsches on BaT before, such as the $132K 944 Turbo some months back, but with in regards to the price on this car I'm inclined to say not too much.....just too soon. It will eventually be easy to justify. It has 100% known ownership since new, documentation and awards to the moon, period writeups, and amazing original condition. As the saying goes, find another.....


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1972 Alfa Romeo Montreal


Bid for the chance to own a 1972 Alfa Romeo Montreal at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #88,611.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Another Syclone, this one with 5,900 miles. Talk about clean. Geez. Last one went for 31.5, but I assume this one will up somewhere near six figures.









6k-Mile 1991 GMC Syclone


Bid for the chance to own a 6k-Mile 1991 GMC Syclone at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #88,646.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Roboturner913 said:


> Another Syclone, this one with 5,900 miles. Talk about clean. Geez. Last one went for 31.5, but I assume this one will up somewhere near six figures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was popular to shrink-wrap those back in the day, kind of on the heels of the Buick GNX that people tucked away too.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

One car people actually judged right on it being a future classic. Still not worth it capital wise

Surprising amount of surface rust on stuff too for that low mileage. It must be from around the Atlantic


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Auctions | RM Sotheby's


View information on collector car auction dates, schedule details, event info, how to register to bid, how to consign, or how to buy tickets for RM Sotheby's. Our auction calendar includes annual and bi-annual auction events around the world, collection auctions and online only auctions. Learn more!



rmsothebys.com


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Strange Mud said:


> Auctions | RM Sotheby's
> 
> 
> View information on collector car auction dates, schedule details, event info, how to register to bid, how to consign, or how to buy tickets for RM Sotheby's. Our auction calendar includes annual and bi-annual auction events around the world, collection auctions and online only auctions. Learn more!
> ...


I love the looks of an F40, and I love the looks of a 288GTO, and I love function over looks...but that is ugly. Like Consulier ugly.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

I'll just take a regular 288 GTO, thanks.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

This is too cool. What a glorious way to annoy your neighbors without worrying about messing up a super valuable car








No Reserve: 1954 Chrysler New Yorker Rally Car


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1954 Chrysler New Yorker Rally Car at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #88,302.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Ex–Mario Andretti 1991 Lamborghini Diablo


Bid for the chance to own a Ex–Mario Andretti 1991 Lamborghini Diablo at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,149.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Stolen Ferrari sold on Bring a Trailer in July?









Stolen Ferrari put up for auction by Houston’s Hot Chicken owner: lawsuit


Houston Crosta — who co-owns the fast-growing Houston’s Hot Chicken brand — knowingly sold a stolen vintage Ferrari, the unwitting Manhattan buyer claims in a lawsuit.




nypost.com


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

andlf said:


> Ex–Mario Andretti 1991 Lamborghini Diablo
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a Ex–Mario Andretti 1991 Lamborghini Diablo at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,149.
> ...












$95/hour labor for a shop this thorough and experienced with Lamborghinis? We should all just ship our cars there for service.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: 1978 Volkswagen Scirocco


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1978 Volkswagen Scirocco at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,374.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1991 Aston Martin Virage 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1991 Aston Martin Virage 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #88,655.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

thegave said:


> View attachment 230881
> 
> 
> $95/hour labor for a shop this thorough and experienced with Lamborghinis? We should all just ship our cars there for service.


whats the date on that repair tho


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> whats the date on that repair tho


4-24-20


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1978 Volkswagen Scirocco









No Reserve: 1978 Volkswagen Scirocco


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1978 Volkswagen Scirocco at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,374.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

thegave said:


> View attachment 230881
> 
> 
> $95/hour labor for a shop this thorough and experienced with Lamborghinis? We should all just ship our cars there for service.


So comprehensive that they had the invoive broke into chapters!

This one charged only $70 an hour...


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

andlf said:


> 1991 Aston Martin Virage 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1991 Aston Martin Virage 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #88,655.
> ...


These are such cool cars that seem to have been kind of forgotten about. I’ve always wanted one, but I’ve actually never seen one before. They must’ve made very few of them or they’re terribly unreliable and no one can keep them running


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

NickW3 said:


> These are such cool cars that seem to have been kind of forgotten about. I’ve always wanted one, but I’ve actually never seen one before. They must’ve made very few of them or they’re terribly unreliable and no one can keep them running


I've liked these since they came out...and not just because they have Scirocco tail lights.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

andlf said:


> I've liked these since they came out...and not just because they have Scirocco tail lights.


Same here, kind of like an English muscle car. Has a Jensen Interceptor vibe. And the taillights always help lol


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

NickW3 said:


> Same here, kind of like an English muscle car. Has a Jensen Interceptor vibe. And the taillights always help lol


...and the Vantage v8 X-pack even more so.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: 1974 Lamborghini Urraco P250S


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1974 Lamborghini Urraco P250S at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #88,659.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

andlf said:


> ...and the Vantage v8 X-pack even more so.
> 
> View attachment 231489


Pretty sick. The v600 is cool too with the twin superchargers


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

andlf said:


> I've liked these since they came out...and not just because they have Scirocco tail lights.


I had no idea. I'm not surprised, as it's much cheaper to use off-the-shelf parts that were in different countries than to get low-volume specialized lights federalized for the U.S., then other versions to pass their governmental standards as well. 

There's no doubting that's exactly what it is, though!


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Has the bottom dropped out of the Type II market? There is a total of 2 hours left and it's "only" $42,500? Sure, it's the wrong (and _slower_ wrong) engine and the mouse gray paint isn't one of the most desirable, but even given the time left and how much it's likely to go up at the last minute it seems relatively cheap. Unless it more than doubles.









20-Years-Owned 1964 Volkswagen Type 2 Deluxe 21-Window Samba


Bid for the chance to own a 20-Years-Owned 1964 Volkswagen Type 2 Deluxe 21-Window Samba at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #88,710.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

I think it will. I would guess $93k

Disclaimer: I don't follow the market, but I've seen it happen on BAT


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

So we had this exact spec (in 1992 MY) and it was the replacement for our 1987 BMW 528i (also a 5spd) and even then in 1992 as a soon to be 15yr old I knew it was worlds more modern than the car it replaced even though they were only 5 model years apart. It is to this day my favorite car my parents ever owned and there were some gems in there ('79 300D, '87 528, '74 914) . The engine, the trans and just the feel of that car have yet to be met in cars I've owned. Nostalgia is a bitch. Also, The champagne on tan was my mothers want, I tried to get them to go for navy over tan , but they said it was too young looking.... They were 48.... 

Ramble over. I love this so so much









1993 Acura Legend L 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1993 Acura Legend L 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #88,804.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> I had no idea. I'm not surprised, as it's much cheaper to use off-the-shelf parts that were in different countries than to get low-volume specialized lights federalized for the U.S., then other versions to pass their governmental standards as well.
> 
> There's no doubting that's exactly what it is, though!
> View attachment 231499


 ...and the McLaren F1 has Corrado side mirrors.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> I had no idea. I'm not surprised, as it's much cheaper to use off-the-shelf parts that were in different countries than to get low-volume specialized lights federalized for the U.S., then other versions to pass their governmental standards as well.
> 
> There's no doubting that's exactly what it is, though!
> View attachment 231499



We used to have a thread on all the different weird off-the-shelf parts used on various cars. Can't find it, unfortunately. Doubt the images work anyway .


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

iamnotemo said:


> I knew it was worlds more modern than the car it replaced even though they were only 5 model years apart.


It's amazing how the modernity of most cars jumped in those years. I was just thinking about this recently. Look at the Audi C2 vs C3 for example.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

andlf said:


> ...and the McLaren F1 has Corrado side mirrors.


As a two time Corrado owner, I can attest it's one of the most reliable parts


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Has the bottom dropped out of the Type II market? There is a total of 2 hours left and it's "only" $42,500? Sure, it's the wrong (and _slower_ wrong) engine and the mouse gray paint isn't one of the most desirable, but even given the time left and how much it's likely to go up at the last minute it seems relatively cheap. Unless it more than doubles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





iamnotemo said:


> I think it will. I would guess $93k
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't follow the market, but I've seen it happen on BAT


$100k and reserve not met...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

strapontin said:


> $100k and reserve not met...


Yep. I just came to post that. 

I suppose the market is still there after all. If I were going to buy a Deluxe for $100k it sure wouldn't be one with an incorrect 40 horse stuffed in it when it should have a 1500! Why you'd expect more for such a wildly incorrect car I can't imagine.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

edit: i was lost for words, how the **** was reserve not met?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Vrucizzy said:


> It's amazing how the modernity of most cars jumped in those years. I was just thinking about this recently. Look at the Audi C2 vs C3 for example.


Same with the Ford Taunus <-> Sierra. It was quite a great time to be alive.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> I had no idea. I'm not surprised, as it's much cheaper to use off-the-shelf parts that were in different countries than to get low-volume specialized lights federalized for the U.S., then other versions to pass their governmental standards as well.
> 
> There's no doubting that's exactly what it is, though!
> View attachment 231499


Quite the horrible fitment too. VW did it better...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Iroczgirl said:


> Quite the horrible fitment too. VW did it better...


To be fair, it _was_ built in a shed.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Wow. Wonder how much people will pay for the privilege of starting a restoration with a running and relatively complete example? 35-Years-Owned 1962 Volkswagen Type 2 23-Window Deluxe


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

A much worse one was rnm at 55k in the spring


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

andlf said:


> ...and the Vantage v8 X-pack even more so.
> 
> View attachment 231489


JHC that's gorgeous!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

GolfTango said:


> JHC that's gorgeous!


Yes it is, very much so...











BTW, I saw this in the Samba Auction.

















20-Years-Owned 1964 Volkswagen Type 2 Deluxe 21-Window Samba


Bid for the chance to own a 20-Years-Owned 1964 Volkswagen Type 2 Deluxe 21-Window Samba at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #88,710.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Couple of real nice last model year GMT400 SUVs on there now.

I want this one to run around town in:








No Reserve: 1999 Chevrolet Tahoe 2-Door Sport 4x4 Z71


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1999 Chevrolet Tahoe 2-Door Sport 4×4 Z71 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,399.




bringatrailer.com














And this one to tow my Corvette to the race track:








No Reserve: 1999 GMC Suburban K2500 SLT 4x4


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1999 GMC Suburban K2500 SLT 4×4 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #88,822.




bringatrailer.com














Only downside is they are both rear barn door verisons and not tailgates.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: Turbocharged 1983 BMW 533i 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: Turbocharged 1983 BMW 533i 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,388.




bringatrailer.com













1970 Maserati Ghibli 4.7 Coupe


Bid for the chance to own a 1970 Maserati Ghibli 4.7 Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,391.




bringatrailer.com













1990 Lotus Esprit Turbo SE


Bid for the chance to own a 1990 Lotus Esprit Turbo SE at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,375.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

I feel like this is going to be fun to watch









35-Years-Owned 1962 Volkswagen Type 2 23-Window Deluxe


Bid for the chance to own a 35-Years-Owned 1962 Volkswagen Type 2 23-Window Deluxe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,479.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

2 doors said:


> And this one to tow my Corvette to the race track:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go. I bought mine (1995) to tow my Rieger Scirocco to the race track.  

I'll be watching the auction as mine is in a somewhat similar condition.












2 doors said:


> Only downside is they are both rear barn door verisons and not tailgates.


Ah, I'd rather have barn doors than a tailgate.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Who wore it better? Which would you go for?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

2 doors said:


> Who wore it better? Which would you go for?


Gen 3 for performance, Gen 2 for all the style points. Heart says Gen 2.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

2 doors said:


> Who wore it better? Which would you go for?
> 
> View attachment 231811


Gen 3 by far. 

Love the looks of the older Vipers, but having sat in one, I would have no desire to actually own one.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

MAC said:


> Wow. Wonder how much people will pay for the privilege of starting a restoration with a running and relatively complete example? 35-Years-Owned 1962 Volkswagen Type 2 23-Window Deluxe
> View attachment 231724


Thats a pretty damn nice bus!

It’s really hard to find an unrestored one this solid at this point. I think if I got it I’d PDR it, polish the original paint, dry ice blast the undercoating away, touch up anything that needed it underneath, then rewire that rat’s next and replace all of the rubber. 

I‘d probably build that 1600 Kadron engine and go through the mounts, suspension, brakes and just enjoy it. I’d also build a stock engine, but I’d actually _drive_ it with the 1600.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Air and water do mix said:


> Thats a pretty damn nice bus!
> 
> It’s really hard to find an unrestored one this solid at this point. I think if I got it I’d PDR it, polish the original paint, dry ice blast the undercoating away, touch up anything that needed it underneath, then rewire that rat’s next and replace all of the rubber.
> 
> I‘d probably build that 1600 Kadron engine and go through the mounts, suspension, brakes and just enjoy it. I’d also build a stock engine, but I’d actually _drive_ it with the 1600.


I agree. But there's probably more than one shop out there that has a rich customer waiting for a better than new one.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

This ridiculously clean ND1 has lots of nice mods and awesome stance on 9" wide wheels
















2016 Mazda MX-5 Miata Club - 6-Speed Manual, 1 Owner, Extensive Modifications


This 2016 Mazda MX-5 Miata Club is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends October 31 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

DerSpiegel said:


> Sold for $200K, wow indeed. I have mixed feelings on this one, certainly that must be a record price for an early 912 or close to it and at first glance seems _*way *_too much. We've seen record money for Porsches on BaT before, such as the $132K 944 Turbo some months back, but with in regards to the price on this car I'm inclined to say not too much.....just too soon. It will eventually be easy to justify. It has 100% known ownership since new, documentation and awards to the moon, period writeups, and amazing original condition. As the saying goes, find another.....


Apparently Seinfeld purchased this car.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

MAC said:


> I agree. But there's probably more than one shop out there that has a rich customer waiting for a better than new one.


Id be happy to settle for a nice Kombi, but the rising tide of the Deluxe has risen all Type IIs. I’ve had several early Type IIs of various configurations, but I doubt I’ll ever get another. Sigh.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1986 Alfa Romeo GTV6


Bid for the chance to own a 1986 Alfa Romeo GTV6 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,595.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: 16V-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 16V-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #88,859.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Apparently Seinfeld purchased this car.


Given how many ridiculously rich porsche collectors there are, I bet Jerry was ready to go higher and is happy with the price


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

MAC said:


> Given how many ridiculously rich porsche collectors there are, I bet Jerry was ready to go higher and is happy with the price


Agree. Hard to say he paid to much if there isn't another original one in that type of condition out there.
He wasn't the only one bidding either.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

MAC said:


> Given how many ridiculously rich porsche collectors there are, I bet Jerry was ready to go higher and is happy with the price


On Spike's Car Radio they asked him if he cared how it affected the 912 market and he basically said no, why would he care. 😂


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

MAC said:


> Given how many ridiculously rich porsche collectors there are, I bet Jerry was ready to go higher and is happy with the price


I used to work with a lady who was a staff attorney at our company. I'm sure she made good money, but she wasn't in senior leadership or anything. She bought her husband a 912 that was in pretty good shape. I don't think she spent more than $20K on it. That was about 15 years ago. Crazy.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

andlf said:


> 1986 Alfa Romeo GTV6
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1986 Alfa Romeo GTV6 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,595.
> ...


These GTV6’s are such good looking cars, I need to own one at some point in my life


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

*356* mile Eurovan Camper auction closing in a few hours. Strange thing to store away for 20 years.

No Reserve: 356-Mile 2002 Volkswagen EuroVan Winnebago Camper


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

This is kind of interesting to me, i'd rather a BMW six in it but i'll bets its like a poor mans Cobra

TR6


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

newusername said:


> This is kind of interesting to me, i'd rather a BMW six in it but i'll bets its like a poor mans Cobra
> 
> TR6


It's fantastic.

Considering that Shelby shoved a small Ford V8 in a two seat British roadster, the AC Ace, this is the Chevy equivalent.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Seller of the Eurovan seems to not like the sale price and therefore has refused to complete the transaction. Bring A Trailer is going downhill fast.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Oh stop. That **** happens once in a while. Seen it on cars and bids also. Some people are just crybabies and want to dictate the sale price.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI


Bid for the chance to own a 1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,783.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Yep. It's an auction, if you're uncomfortable letting the market decide the sale price then don't participate in that format of sale.


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

Air and water do mix said:


> Type IIs. I’ve had several early Type IIs of various configurations, but I doubt I’ll ever get another. Sigh.


I lost a '63 double door walkthrough panel in my divorce. It still stings!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

andlf said:


> 1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1984 Volkswagen Rabbit GTI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,783.
> ...


This one is SUPER crusty underneath. It's also the worst color combo.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Diamond Dave said:


> This one is SUPER crusty underneath. It's also the worst color combo.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Diamond Dave said:


> This one is SUPER crusty underneath. It's also the worst color combo.


Crusty? But I agree that a blue interior in a red car is heinous. I didn't know VW built that combo until today. I thought all the red ones had red interiors.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Red with blue interior was a HOT junkyard upgrade BITD. Or white with a red interior. I have never seen one come from the dealer like that and wouldn't believe it if not for the window sticker!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Shawn O said:


> Red with blue interior was a HOT junkyard upgrade BITD. Or white with a red interior. I have never seen one come from the dealer like that and wouldn't believe it if not for the window sticker!


The seller is including a big piece of what is supposedly oem seat fabric. I don't know the correct term but it looks like a woven cotton or canvas in the close up pic. Isn't the original material fuzzy? Velour?

Edit - Yep. that isn't the right stuff. Looking at the bolster on the driver seat you can see how the fuzz wore off the original stuff.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Diamond Dave said:


> This one is SUPER crusty underneath. It's also the worst color combo.


It's a good candidate for dry ice blasting to make it all purdy-like, and that rear sway bar could stand to come off and the brackets/bar get cad plated, but it's far from crusty.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Dry ice blasting costs $5,000+ for a small car like that. Not worth it for what that car will sell for.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Shawn O said:


> Dry ice blasting costs $5,000+ for a small car like that. Not worth it for what that car will sell for.


I've never looked into costs on this but is this really true? $5k is insane.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

VadGTI said:


> I've never looked into costs on this but is this really true? $5k is insane.


Think about how small of an area they tackle at a time, and how long the process takes. Then consider who actually has the tools to do it, and that they can likely charge whatever they want for it. 

RVAE34 said it took them roughly 12 hours to dry ice the undercarriage of his Pathfinder, someone else had chimed in on that thread saying the going rate is around $250/hr for the work.

Back to the car in question - That thing is far from crusty, it's in fantastic shape.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Think about how small of an area they tackle at a time, and how long the process takes. Then consider who actually has the tools to do it, and that they can likely charge whatever they want for it.
> 
> RVAE34 said it took them roughly 12 hours to dry ice the undercarriage of his Pathfinder, someone else had chimed in on that thread saying the going rate is around $250/hr for the work.
> 
> Back to the car in question - That thing is far from crusty, it's in fantastic shape.


Maybe it's time for a career change . A dry ice blaster is apparently $3k. Lift + shop space + dry ice blaster + seven 12 hour days per week and you're at $1M+ (before expenses).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VadGTI said:


> Maybe it's time for a career change . A dry ice blaster is apparently $3k. Lift + shop space + dry ice blaster + seven 12 hour days per week and you're at $1M+ (before expenses).


Master Ice Blaster - Attorney at Law


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Shawn O said:


> Dry ice blasting costs $5,000+ for a small car like that. Not worth it for what that car will sell for.


If it actually costs $3k for an ice blaster and it costs $5k to have it blasted I think I see a solution to the problem.

Also, why would I sell it? If I had an original GTI in a condition that warrants ice blasting I wouldn't be selling it.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

VadGTI said:


> Maybe it's time for a career change . A dry ice blaster is apparently $3k. Lift + shop space + dry ice blaster + seven 12 hour days per week and you're at $1M+ (before expenses).


I've actually considered this because an old neighbor that has a repair shop has been making a killing doing it. He has a kid he pays $19/hr that comes in as needed and his wholesale customers are paying, minimum, 2k per car (An s2000 was 2k. Same dealer had them do a range rover recently, not sure what that cost but probably at least 3). The problem is, it doesn't require ANY skill like wrapping or ppf does. I see the cost of the service coming WAY down once every metropolitan area has 50 shops offering it. The guy I know is already pissed about the manufacturer selling equipment to another shop "too close" to his.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

VadGTI said:


> I've never looked into costs on this but is this really true? $5k is insane.


Not even close. Local guy does it for 2k CAD, and everything costs more up here.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

44k Mile LC100

No Reserve: 44k-Mile 2002 Toyota Land Cruiser UZJ100


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

That is what I was quoted for a similar size VW. This video goes into details of what they paid for their E36 M3. 24 hours at $300/hr = $7200.








westopher said:


> Not even close. Local guy does it for 2k CAD, and everything costs more up here.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1963 Chevrolet Corvair 95 Rampside Pickup 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1963 Chevrolet Corvair 95 Rampside Pickup 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #90,053.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

andlf said:


> 1963 Chevrolet Corvair 95 Rampside Pickup 4-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 1963 Chevrolet Corvair 95 Rampside Pickup 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #90,053.
> ...


As unique as that vehicle is, there have been at least 10 of those pickups on BaT over the last 4 years.









Corvair


Browse and bid online for the chance to own a Chevrolet Corvair at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> As unique as that vehicle is, there have been at least 10 of those pickups on BaT over the last 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never noticed any of the trucks on there_ ( just coupes, sedans and vans)_, that just happened to catch my eye.










But using the search you cleverly provided, I remember seeing these coupes.









No Reserve: 1965 Chevrolet Corvair Corsa Turbo 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1965 Chevrolet Corvair Corsa Turbo 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #43,308.




bringatrailer.com













1968 Chevrolet Corvair Monza Coupe 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1968 Chevrolet Corvair Monza Coupe 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #39,127.




bringatrailer.com





The Monza Coupes are nice looking. I remember seeing a few with the NC Corvair Club each year at the Chimney Rock Hillclimb up until the last one in '96.


----------



## whalemingo (Jan 30, 2011)

VadGTI said:


> Maybe it's time for a career change . A dry ice blaster is apparently $3k. Lift + shop space + dry ice blaster + seven 12 hour days per week and you're at $1M+ (before expenses).


I'll go in half with you. Let's do it.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Shawn O said:


> That is what I was quoted for a similar size VW. This video goes into details of what they paid for their E36 M3. 24 hours at $300/hr = $7200.


This video is posted by someone that sells 5k dry ice blasting machines for 11k because of youtube clout. It would be just cheaper to replace all the nuts, bolts and any metal bits under your car at that rate.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

westopher said:


> This video is posted by someone that sells 5k dry ice blasting machines for 11k because of youtube clout. It would be just cheaper to replace all the nuts, bolts and any metal bits under your car at that rate.


You just got me thinking - Fairly certain, at a parts only price, you could replace all metal bits under most cars for the price of this. It obviously wouldn't help the frame, tub, or unibody, but everything else would be pretty.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> You just got me thinking - Fairly certain, at a parts only price, you could replace all metal bits under most cars for the price of this. It obviously wouldn't help the frame, tub, or unibody, but everything else would be pretty.


Until you start turning those frozen bolts and break a stud or something in an aluminum casting.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Two absolute 90's stunners kicked me in the nuts this morning.

First from Japan, stunning updated FD RX-7. The 17" wheels are just so hot, but I could do without the wing.










Second from Germany, 993 Aerokit in the best (non) colour










So different these two cars are, and I absolutely adore them for what they are. Rotary sounds cool with the exhaust mic.


----------



## newusername (Jul 26, 2016)

KrisA said:


> Two absolute 90's stunners kicked me in the nuts this morning.
> 
> First from Japan, stunning updated FD RX-7. The 17" wheels are just so hot, but I could do without the wing.
> 
> ...


Two of the hottest looking cars out of the 90's for sure.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Those two would be in a dream garage for sure. Both gorgeous. The FD isn’t the best spec for sure, but damn does it look good with the facelift/spirit R body. That early Efini steering wheel is fantastic too


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Until you start turning those frozen bolts and break a stud or something in an aluminum casting.


Dry ice cleaning isn’t gonna fix that though. Rust and corrosion is there before and after. It’s only getting grime off. 
I don’t understand why anyone would pay $300 an hour for a dude hosing your car off underneath. It’s not a skill. You just hold it and press the on button.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

westopher said:


> Dry ice cleaning isn’t gonna fix that though. Rust and corrosion is there before and after. It’s only getting grime off.
> I don’t understand why anyone would pay $300 an hour for a dude hosing your car off underneath. It’s not a skill. You just hold it and press the on button.


I don't disagree about the labor charge but isn't it also to cover the cost of the machine and supplies?

If you don't need to turn the nuts and bolts because you are cleaning them, then you aren't replacing them either. Nothing will break just by cleaning. But replacing broken bolts or studs can turn into a very expensive affair if you break the wrong thing.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

spockcat said:


> I don't disagree about the labor charge but isn't it also to cover the cost of the machine and supplies?
> 
> If you don't need to turn the nuts and bolts because you are cleaning them, then you aren't replacing them either. Nothing will break just by cleaning. But replacing broken bolts or studs can turn into a very expensive affair if you break the wrong thing.


A car with rust and seized bolts would never be in the shop having this cleaning done in the first place, I think is where he was going with that. 

The cars worth cleaning like this are going to be brand new outside of a few thousand miles of road grime. 

In that respect, if you wanted to replace control arms instead of cleaning them, you'd be replacing them on a nearly brand new car, regardless of age - So you wouldn't be running into seized nuts and bolts.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes definitely where I was going with that. A car that’s going to have seized/broken bolts isn’t going to benefit from dry ice blasting so no one would ever bother. If it’s a car that does have those types of issues, and you want to restore it, replacing things is the only path forward.
That said, I’ve got a lift, my friend has a blaster, so if anyone on TCL wants their car done I’m happy to do it for happy price of $150/hr lol.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

westopher said:


> Yes definitely where I was going with that. A car that’s going to have seized/broken bolts isn’t going to benefit from dry ice blasting so no one would ever bother. If it’s a car that does have those types of issues, and you want to restore it, replacing things is the only path forward.
> That said, I’ve got a lift, my friend has a blaster, so if anyone on TCL wants their car done I’m happy to do it for happy price of $150/hr lol.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Here's another 90's stunner. 850csi in Tobago Blue

No Reserve: Euro 1994 BMW 850CSi 6-Speed


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

KrisA said:


>


So pretty.
I'd swap the 996 wheels out, and lose the Turbo S style spoiler. 

Queue JIMP.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

masa8888 said:


> Here's another 90's stunner. 850csi in Tobago Blue
> 
> No Reserve: Euro 1994 BMW 850CSi 6-Speed


Fuuuuuuuu


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

westopher said:


> That said, I’ve got a lift, my friend has a blaster, so if anyone on TCL wants their car done I’m happy to do it for happy price of $150/hr lol.


Is that in freedom dollars or maple syrup dollars? 😁


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Good heavens, this thing is a freaking time capsule. If I was the buyer, I'd shrink wrap it for all eternity. Talk about originality.....









No Reserve: 1990 Volvo 240 DL


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1990 Volvo 240 DL at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #89,570.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

westopher said:


> Dry ice cleaning isn’t gonna fix that though. Rust and corrosion is there before and after. It’s only getting grime off.
> I don’t understand why anyone would pay $300 an hour for a dude hosing your car off underneath. It’s not a skill. You just hold it and press the on button.


It is actually quite harder than it looks. It's more akin to a good automotive painter or a skilled fabricator/welder. Anybody can spray some paint, but there is a lot more to it than just pulling a trigger. Same with welding, there is a huge range of skill. The dry ice is dangerous in that it can cause freeze/burns, and when it sublimates to a gas can lower the available oxygen in the airspace where the operator is working (pass out/die).






I posted that linke in RVAE's 300z thread, but it breaks out some of the challenges that are actually involved.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

aar0n. said:


> Is that in freedom dollars or maple syrup dollars? 😁


For you best deal bro price. Just bring the R so I can see it in person.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

Well then...


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Vrucizzy said:


> Well then...
> View attachment 233885


Yeah, damn near $2 mil between the two, nice cars for sure.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

2.475 for the F40 alone, and both RNM.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

No Reserve: 2.0L-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2.0L-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #90,397.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Well this is interesting. Back in March a VW Bus restored by the same shop that's doing ours sold on BaT for a record $212K. Well this week another Bus restored by our shop sold on BaT, this time for $205K. It would appear the quality and the reputation of the shop is starting to build and deservingly so!

On a related note we're flying back up to Oregon to visit our Bus in December so we can agree on some final decisions for the restoration and HOPEFULLY kick off the assembly process.



https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1966-volkswagen-bus-28/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Also this is an older sale from June but I gotta ask, are these cars really worth $30K now? Granted it's a top spec but still.








No Reserve: 2001 Audi S4 Avant 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2001 Audi S4 Avant 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #76,611.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

chucchinchilla said:


> Also this is an older sale from June but I gotta ask, are these cars really worth $30K now? Granted it's a top spec but still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desirable color combo, manual, avant? I think so, they are getting pretty rare.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> Also this is an older sale from June but I gotta ask, are these cars really worth $30K now? Granted it's a top spec but still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Only to people who never experienced the pain of owning one when they were $5k


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

chucchinchilla said:


> Well this is interesting. Back in March a VW Bus restored by the same shop that's doing ours sold on BaT for a record $212K. Well this week another Bus restored by our shop sold on BaT, this time for $205K. It would appear the quality and the reputation of the shop is starting to build and deservingly so!
> 
> On a related note we're flying back up to Oregon to visit our Bus in December so we can agree on some final decisions for the restoration and HOPEFULLY kick off the assembly process.
> 
> ...


Why are these worth anywhere near that price? I get nostalgia, and 21 and 23 windows are “rare” and everything, but they’re just a VW bus. What’s so great about it to make it the price of a nice house in most of the country?


----------



## IgorRGTI (Apr 7, 2010)

So, the first dream car I ever had just went on BaT.








1994 Porsche 911 Turbo S 3.6 Package


Bid for the chance to own a 1994 Porsche 911 Turbo S 3.6 Package at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #90,290.




bringatrailer.com





I’d be Mike Lowrying all over the damn place.

Now I gotta win the powerball.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

chucchinchilla said:


> Also this is an older sale from June but I gotta ask, are these cars really worth $30K now? Granted it's a top spec but still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30k does seem a bit high for a not so immaculate, 100k mile B5, even being a sport package noggy avant.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

IgorRGTI said:


> So, the first dream car I ever had just went on BaT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. What do you think, 2 million?


----------



## IgorRGTI (Apr 7, 2010)

NickW3 said:


> Wow. What do you think, 2 million?


Rich people gonna rich. Though, I just don’t know how you price a car like this given the production quantity. On one hand I could see $2m, but that feels like it’s getting into hyper car money territory. On the other hand, if I were in the financial position to fulfill a childhood dream, I’m not sure at what level I’d stop.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

IgorRGTI said:


> Rich people gonna rich. Though, I just don’t know how you price a car like this given the production quantity. On one hand I could see $2m, but that feels like it’s getting into hyper car money territory. On the other hand, if I were in the financial position to fulfill a childhood dream, I’m not sure at what level I’d stop.


Others have gone for over a million already. This is probably THE most sought after P-car out there besides maybe a 959. I wouldn’t be surprised by 1.5m. It’s insane money for sure


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

NickW3 said:


> Others have gone for over a million already. This is probably THE most sought after P-car out there besides maybe a 959. I wouldn’t be surprised by 1.5m. It’s insane money for sure


Interesting, I didn't realize the X88 option went as far as engine internals. This car will probably bring crazy money for what is still just a 911 Turbo, but as they say - find another.

_"The 3.6-liter M64/50 flat-six was modified by the factory with the X88 power kit, which added modified cylinder heads and camshafts, altered timing, larger-capacity fuel injectors, and a larger turbocharger and intercooler. Output was factory rated at 380 horsepower and 384 lb-ft of torque. An oil change was performed in October 2022 "_


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

NickW3 said:


> Why are these worth anywhere near that price? I get nostalgia, and 21 and 23 windows are “rare” and everything, but they’re just a VW bus. What’s so great about it to make it the price of a nice house in most of the country?


The same question could be asked for just about any vintage car that sells for dumb amounts of money. What makes a superbird worth a bunch of money? Or a 300sl gullwing? Or a GNX? They aren't intrinsically worth what they sell for. It's just an issue of supply/demand.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Stromaluski said:


> It's just an issue of supply/demand.


This.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

But at least the others you mentioned have racing history, or they’re fast, or exotic, etc. A VW bus is none of those things and they made millions of them. I don’t get the love behind them


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

You don't have to. Plenty of people who can write $200k checks do.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

This will be a wild one. 

Brumos - Peter Gregg Modified 1973 911.

Brumos-Modified 1973 Porsche 911S Coupe


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

NickW3 said:


> Why are these worth anywhere near that price? I get nostalgia, and 21 and 23 windows are “rare” and everything, but they’re just a VW bus. What’s so great about it to make it the price of a nice house in most of the country?


Same could be said about a lot of expensive classic cars. At the end of the day the answer is simple: Supply and Demand.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

chucchinchilla said:


> Same could be said about a lot of expensive classic cars. At the end of the day the answer is simple: Supply and Demand.


Yeah I get it, the same as anything else. But, I was more asking anyone on here if they think it’s worth it/whats so special about them? I’ve never been a big fan, but I’m sure there’s many on here that love them. If you had that kinda disposable money would you be paying that for a bus?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

NickW3 said:


> Yeah I get it, the same as anything else. But, I was more asking anyone on here if they think it’s worth it/whats so special about them? I’ve never been a big fan, but I’m sure there’s many on here that love them. If you had that kinda disposable money would you be paying that for a bus?


Does it matter what "we" think of the value of any vehicle? Buses and vanagons have been going for strong money for quite some time. What can you say though? Big dumb vintage muscle cars can go for very strong money as well. This isn't about what's logical. It's about how much money someone can afford to blow on a fun purchase and how many other examples of similar condition are available. Not to mention, everyone's a critic. Once you start talking about collector cars or even just hot new cars, for every person ready/able to spend big money, you have a handful of other people who think it's a poor way to spend money. 

It comes down to that Simpson's meme of the old man yelling at clouds. You eventually get to a point where if someone thinks a bus is worth $200k, your opinion becomes something along the lines of "more power to ya". Life's too short to be critical of people spending money in a way that I wouldn't. I think the other consideration here is that there's a decent number of people who have collections of cars---perhaps this is a piece the owner feels would really compliment the other vehicles.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

newusername said:


> Two of the hottest looking cars out of the '60s/90's for sure.


Fixed.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

NickW3 said:


> But at least the others you mentioned have racing history, or they’re fast, or exotic, etc. A VW bus is none of those things and they made millions of them. I don’t get the love behind them


Tell me you've never driven one without telling me you've never driven one.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

NickW3 said:


> Yeah I get it, the same as anything else. But, I was more asking anyone on here if they think it’s worth it/whats so special about them? I’ve never been a big fan, but I’m sure there’s many on here that love them. If you had that kinda disposable money would you be paying that for a bus?


For me it's a fun classic car that's actually usable. I love my 356 but it's essentially 1 passenger only. With a Bus I can still have classic looks and air-cooled good times, but I can also bring friends, kids, stuff, whatever to share the experience and that's a whole different dimension of classic car enjoyment which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

chucchinchilla said:


> For me it's a fun classic car that's actually usable. I love my 356 but it's essentially 1 passenger only. With a Bus I can still have classic looks and air-cooled good times, but I can also bring friends, kids, stuff, whatever to share the experience and that's a whole different dimension of classic car enjoyment which I'm looking forward to.


Good point, that makes sense


----------



## Matt (May 22, 2000)

NickW3 said:


> I don’t get the love behind them


Stop asking questions then if you don't understand


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

My 1969 Jaguar E Type roadster just went live on BaT!

*https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-jaguar-xke-roadster-56/*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Dang, had my eye on this one. Oddly enough BaT prices on GTOs are incredibly reasonable considering the mileage of the cars listed when compared with other cars I’ve been seeing around the Midwest.








9k-Mile 2005 Pontiac GTO 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 9k-Mile 2005 Pontiac GTO 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #90,119.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My 1969 Jaguar E Type roadster just went live on BaT!


GLWA


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My 1969 Jaguar E Type roadster just went live on BaT!
> 
> *https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-jaguar-xke-roadster-56/*


Glad I got to see this and drive behind you for a while! She’s a beauty.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My 1969 Jaguar E Type roadster just went live on BaT!
> 
> *https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-jaguar-xke-roadster-56/*


Gorgeous, GLWS Dave!


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

As a latchkey kid who was raised on 80's and 90's television, this is a dream car of mine.









No Reserve: 1992 Pontiac Firebird KITT Tribute


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1992 Pontiac Firebird KITT Tribute at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #90,095.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1981 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup LX Diesel 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1981 Volkswagen Rabbit Pickup LX Diesel 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #90,775.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My 1969 Jaguar E Type roadster just went live on BaT!
> 
> *https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-jaguar-xke-roadster-56/*


But the dash clock doesn't even work! What kind of trick are you trying to pull? _shakes fist_

That's a sweet car and man, do I love that sound! ❤


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My 1969 Jaguar E Type roadster just went live on BaT!
> 
> *https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-jaguar-xke-roadster-56/*


Are you a Gumball fan?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Euro 1994 BMW 850 CSi

No Reserve: Euro 1994 BMW 850CSi 6-Speed for sale on BaT Auctions - ending November 10 (Lot #90,214) | Bring a Trailer 










Rear steering.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

worth_fixing said:


> View attachment 234946


M.C. Escher would be proud.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Three days left on this last-of-the-good-7 Series, with a Dinan Stage 2 upgrade:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Also three days left on this cherry, arrest me red E30 convertible with the correct transmission, 137K miles, and a snazzy steering wheel:


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> Also three days left on this cherry, arrest me red E30 convertible with the correct transmission, 137K miles, and a snazzy steering wheel:


Needs wooden shift knob to complete the interior but a nice looking example none the less.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

And finally this one just hit BaT today, a 2000 (per the VIN, the listing says both 2000 and '01) BMW 540 6-speed, 82K miles, and unlike most of them (including the '03 I had) this isn't just the base and came with navigation... And a cassette player!







I almost bought a '99 540/6 with navigation in '07, but can't remember if it was CD or cassette... Anyway:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

DonPatrizio said:


> Are you a Gumball fan?


I’m a huge fan. One of the most seminal movies of my youth…made me a car guy. And yet, the recurring scenes with the Jag not starting never turned me off the car. I loved how it looked anyway !

I still watch that movie any time I need a reminder of the “good old days”

Another red Jag E type that caused me to love the car was in the original “Love Bug”. Herbie smashes it. Damn. No respect for movie Jags!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Drool emoji









Modified 1988 BMW M5


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1988 BMW M5 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #90,900.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

andlf said:


> Drool emoji
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are just gorgeous, might very well be my favorite BMW of all time.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

andlf said:


> Drool emoji
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is an old guy in town that has one of these. I used to take our lab for early AM walks on the edge of town in this really pretty nature area and I'd catch the guy cruising through there almost every weekend.


----------



## New Mexican (4 mo ago)

I love the lines of those M5s but the exhaust always looked too pea shootery, kind of like some of the newer ILXs


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

New Mexican said:


> I love the lines of those M5s but the exhaust always looked too pea shootery, kind of like some of the newer ILXs


That would be because it's actually the correct size. Who does that anymore?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

New Mexican said:


> I love the lines of those M5s but the exhaust always looked too pea shootery, kind of like some of the newer ILXs


It's a sign of OCD. Embrace it


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

4MotionMongrel said:


> These are just gorgeous, might very well be my favorite BMW of all time.


True dat.
Had an college art professor with a 5 series that gen in *brown*.
Still looked great.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> True dat.
> Had an college art professor with a 5 series that gen in *brown*.
> Still looked great.


My brother's wife's brother (sort of brother in law but not directly) has a 535 with a manual that he saved out of Georgia and is getting a slow mechanical-ish restoration currently. Lovely automobile, a real treat to drive or even get a ride in.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

Vrucizzy said:


> Well then...
> View attachment 233885


Another crazy list right at the top.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Widebody Toyota Celsior. I can dig it.

1997 Toyota Celsior Comrade CS500 - Rare Japanese-Market Luxury Tuner, V8 Power, Wide-Body Kit, U.S. Title












> This Celsior is a Japanese-spec, right-hand drive car reportedly modified by Japanese tuning company Comrade, and is equipped with a V8 that's reportedly been bored out to 4.9 liters


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Bucket list car for me - 1990 190E EvoII











Here's a local gem - 77 ragtop Scirocco


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

andlf said:


> No Reserve: 2.0L-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2.0L-Powered 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #90,397.
> ...





Diamond Dave said:


> Here's a local gem - 77 ragtop Scirocco


ROZAP


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1981 Volkswagen Scirocco S 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #91,104.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I've never seen so many Sciroccos on BAT. They're saturating the market


----------



## tone228 (Jan 21, 2014)

Autotragic but this thing is basically brand new 








288-Mile 2017 Chevrolet SS Sedan


Bid for the chance to own a 288-Mile 2017 Chevrolet SS Sedan at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #91,038.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

I’m just gonna park this here to see how it turns out.









2004 Honda S2000 - ~35,700 Miles, 6-Speed Manual, Mostly Unmodified


This 2004 Honda S2000 is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends November 14 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> My 1969 Jaguar E Type roadster just went live on BaT!
> 
> *https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1969-jaguar-xke-roadster-56/*


Dave, you strike me as the kind of guy who doesn’t sell a car without having a replacement in mind 🤔😁 Thoughts??


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

This sure looks nice despite the mileage.









No Reserve: 1998 BMW M3 Sedan 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1998 BMW M3 Sedan 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #90,632.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Diamond Dave said:


> Bucket list car for me - 1990 190E EvoII


WOW. Stunning car. I hope your "bucket" is full of cash, because the price on that already is astounding!


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

DerSpiegel said:


> Dave, you strike me as the kind of guy who doesn’t sell a car without having a replacement in mind 🤔😁 Thoughts??


Nothing too specific in mind. But what happens is that I have enough time with a car and then think "If I sell that, I would have room for various other things that might come along". This falls in that category. I won't sell it unless I get my reserve, so maybe it sticks around for another 5 years. But TBH, I'd like to have a more useable convertible. This is fantastic to drive on cool mornings, and amazing to look at, but not great for longer road trips with my wife in changing weather conditions. Now, a 2014-ish Audi R8 V10 Spyder with gated manual in dark blue with tan interior? That might replace both this AND the McLaren 12C in one car. The 12C has been my road trip car of choice for over 7 years now, and I still love it, btw.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm generally not a fan of these Alfa, but the resurgance lately of modernized performance parts have realy made me appreciate their lines.
url=The best vintage and classic cars for sale online | Bring a Trailer Alfga Spider Veloce[/url]


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

I had to give a shout-out to TCL in one of my comments on my BaT listing...









1969 Jaguar XKE Series II Roadster


Bid for the chance to own a 1969 Jaguar XKE Series II Roadster at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #90,673.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

Diamond Dave said:


> I'm generally not a fan of these Alfa, but the resurgance lately of modernized performance parts have realy made me appreciate their lines.
> url=The best vintage and classic cars for sale online | Bring a Trailer Alfga Spider Veloce[/url]


Examples like this make me wish i talked my dad into keeping his Alfa.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Drool emoji









Twin-Turbocharged 1976 Ferrari 308 GTB Vetroresina


Bid for the chance to own a Twin-Turbocharged 1976 Ferrari 308 GTB Vetroresina at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #90,919.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I had to give a shout-out to TCL in one of my comments on my BaT listing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a fun read and I'm jealous of how you all can gtg and swap fun cars and hang out. The nitpicking from some of the posters is quite tedious. I went to middle school with a girl whose dad had an E Type. I don't know the year or model. All I do remember was the lusty dark green (I assume it was BRG), with a red pinstripe and wire knock-offs. I must have been 11 or 12 the first time I saw it and I couldn't take me eyes off of it. Entranced was probably the right word for it.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Love this pic.

Car ain't bad either.









RoW 1974 Porsche 911 Carrera 2.7 MFI Coupe


Bid for the chance to own a RoW 1974 Porsche 911 Carrera 2.7 MFI Coupe at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #91,226.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Seabird said:


> That was a fun read and I'm jealous of how you all can gtg and swap fun cars and hang out. The nitpicking from some of the posters is quite tedious. I went to middle school with a girl whose dad had an E Type. I don't know the year or model. All I do remember was the lusty dark green (I assume it was BRG), with a red pinstripe and wire knock-offs. I must have been 11 or 12 the first time I saw it and I couldn't take me eyes off of it. Entranced was probably the right word for it.


It's all fun. I love the comments and I enjoy finding ways to disarm negative nellies with a touch of good humor. Yes, once you've experienced an E Type it kinda sticks with you.

Outcome: the bidding didn't really pick up until the last 2 minutes. $48K with 5 minutes left. Then it went bonkers. $95K final price, I'll call it the TCL premium? I will miss this car but I made money owning the car and loving it for 5 years. What more can one ask for?


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> It's all fun. I love the comments and I enjoy finding ways to disarm negative nellies with a touch of good humor. Yes, once you've experienced an E Type it kinda sticks with you.
> 
> Outcome: the bidding didn't really pick up until the last 2 minutes. $48K with 5 minutes left. Then it went bonkers. $95K final price, I'll call it the TCL premium? I will miss this car but I made money owning the car and loving it for 5 years. What more can one ask for?


That is a great result especially with the weakness in the classic car market.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> It's all fun. I love the comments and I enjoy finding ways to disarm negative nellies with a touch of good humor. Yes, once you've experienced an E Type it kinda sticks with you.
> 
> Outcome: the bidding didn't really pick up until the last 2 minutes. $48K with 5 minutes left. Then it went bonkers. $95K final price, I'll call it the TCL premium? I will miss this car but I made money owning the car and loving it for 5 years. What more can one ask for?


Congrats on the sale. I don't know about the TCL Premium but you clearly have a reputation in that world which is a value-add.

_sigh_
I need my kids to finish college so I can do more on BAT than lurk, but now my daughter is threatening me with law school. LOL


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> It's all fun. I love the comments and I enjoy finding ways to disarm negative nellies with a touch of good humor. Yes, once you've experienced an E Type it kinda sticks with you.
> 
> Outcome: the bidding didn't really pick up until the last 2 minutes. $48K with 5 minutes left. Then it went bonkers. $95K final price, I'll call it the TCL premium? I will miss this car but I made money owning the car and loving it for 5 years. What more can one ask for?


That was an exciting finish!

Has it really been 5 years? Time flies in this place.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I had to give a shout-out to TCL in one of my comments on my BaT listing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reading those comments like








Guess I can say my car's been on BaT now.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Zinhead1 said:


> That is a great result especially with the weakness in the classic car market.


Thanks, it was a nice outcome. I think I got really lucky. Turns out the buyer really wanted that color combo. And as I always say on BaT: all you need is two people that really want it. And given that the guy is on a buying spree, he didn't mind throwing the knockout bid. Actually looks like it is a dealer in Canada. Border Arbitrage?

I appreciate the support from TCL on the auction!!



chucchinchilla said:


> Guess I can say my car's been on BaT now.


And it looked damn good. I though people might start bidding on it instead.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> What more can one ask for?


A new TTRS?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> I had to give a shout-out to TCL in one of my comments on my BaT listing...





chucchinchilla said:


> Guess I can say my car's been on BaT now.


You gotta enhance, bro!


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

mikegilbert said:


> 44k Mile LC100
> 
> No Reserve: 44k-Mile 2002 Toyota Land Cruiser UZJ100


$43k USD for a meh low-miles example of a 100 series with the older 4spd auto (5spd from 2004 onwards was much better). Y'all on drugs. 

Maybe because 100 series are plentiful in Australia.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

kiznarsh said:


> You gotta enhance, bro!
> 
> View attachment 236748
> 
> ...


Obvious license plate is obvious...


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

strapontin said:


> $43k USD for a meh low-miles example of a 100 series with the older 4spd auto (5spd from 2004 onwards was much better). Y'all on drugs.
> 
> Maybe because 100 series are plentiful in Australia.


Completely agree. That's a $10k car in my mind.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

strapontin said:


> $43k USD for a meh low-miles example of a 100 series with the older 4spd auto (5spd from 2004 onwards was much better). Y'all on drugs.
> 
> Maybe because 100 series are plentiful in Australia.





Nealric said:


> Completely agree. That's a $10k car in my mind.


But at least that is a LHD version. Not something you would get in Australia or an import from Japan.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Nealric said:


> Completely agree. That's a $10k car in my mind.


You are either on crack or a drug called denial. There is no $10k land cruiser unless it is trashed beyond belief. Sub $10k land cruisers are called projects and rolling shells.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

simple said:


> You are on crack. There is no $10k land cruiser unless it is trashed beyond belief. Sub $10k land cruisers are called projects and rolling shells.


I realize $40k (or whatever) is where the market is. It's just what I would be personally willing to pay for it.


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

kiznarsh said:


> You gotta enhance, bro!


Enhance also to see your MX5 in one of those shots...


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Nealric said:


> I realize $40k (or whatever) is where the market is. It's just what I would be personally willing to pay for it.


That's cool. Plenty of people bid on cars knowing it is going to be eclipsed because they don't believe in its value. Sometimes fantasy comes reality but not often on BAT. Land Cruisers are like blue chip stocks so you might want to wake up to that reality. Looking at your car style Im saying the same thing about bug eye WRX.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

strapontin said:


> $43k USD for a meh low-miles example of a 100 series with the older 4spd auto (5spd from 2004 onwards was much better). Y'all on drugs.
> 
> Maybe because 100 series are plentiful in Australia.


Alot of these rusted away in the northern portions of the US and solid examples are rather rare. Also in the US most of these sold in Lexus form, so if you want to cosplay at the whole off-roader thing, Land Cruiser is a much better label to start with.


----------



## Nealric (Feb 16, 2013)

simple said:


> That's cool. Plenty of people bid on cars knowing it is going to be eclipsed because they don't believe in its value. Sometimes fantasy comes reality but not often on BAT. Land Cruisers are like blue chip stocks so you might want to wake up to that reality. Looking at your car style Im saying the same thing about bug eye WRX.


I think most cars hit the bottom of their depreciation cycle around year 15. Since early bug-eyes are hitting 20 years old now, It makes sense that they are starting to lift off the bottom, though I can't imagine paying market rate for a clean bugyeye these days either. I get that FJ40s are blue chip classics at this point, but I'm not sold on the J100s deserving that status.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

The market says you are wrong. I think people forget that some people are paying more for a car they actually can drive and rely on knowing it will hold it's value. Not a car show queen or project but a SUV that you can buy for your family to USE and is easy to service. Most parts for Land Cruisers are easily available (not exactly cheap but less than German stuff)

People would rather pay more at auction than suffer through a used car dealer or buy a new SUV with all the bells and whistles and giant grills. I shouldn't have to explain or remind anyone of this here but I guess I just did.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

simple said:


> You are either on crack or a drug called denial. There is no $10k land cruiser unless it is trashed beyond belief. Sub $10k land cruisers are called projects and rolling shells.


That may be so but you can find a similar luxury SUV such as a similar vintage, V8 version ML Mercedes with reasonable mileage for around $10 grand. It is hard to justify a $40 grand Toyota versus a $10 grand Mercedes despite the fact that repairing the Mercedes is going to probably be costly.









No Reserve: 2003 Mercedes-Benz ML500 Sport


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2003 Mercedes-Benz ML500 Sport at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #87,931.




bringatrailer.com













No Reserve: 2003 Mercedes-Benz ML500


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2003 Mercedes-Benz ML500 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #79,912.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

simple said:


> That's cool. Plenty of people bid on cars knowing it is going to be eclipsed because they don't believe in its value. Sometimes fantasy comes reality but not often on BAT. Land Cruisers are like blue chip stocks so you might want to wake up to that reality. Looking at your car style Im saying the same thing about bug eye WRX.


Landcruisers may be blue chip stock (I'd tend to agree) but that particular example just isn't (remotely) worth it. Paint is rough, it's in at-best-average shape. I can see $43k if the thing was MINT (and with the 5spd) but it's far from it. 



Zinhead1 said:


> Alot of these rusted away in the northern portions of the US and solid examples are rather rare. Also in the US most of these sold in Lexus form, so if you want to cosplay at the whole off-roader thing, Land Cruiser is a much better label to start with.


That generation of the LX470 was almost identical to the LC. Especially with the LC100 you got in the US (i.e. loaded to the gills). It's as good a platform to start from. 



spockcat said:


> That may be so but you can find a similar luxury SUV such as a similar vintage, V8 version ML Mercedes with reasonable mileage for around $10 grand. It is hard to justify a $40 grand Toyota versus a $10 grand Mercedes despite the fact that repairing the Mercedes is going to probably be costly.


They're not comparable at all except if both completely clapped out and bought for $2k. I did see a 1st gen ML absolutely LAUNCH off a beach exit once. It really needed the momentum...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

strapontin said:


> They're not comparable at all except if both completely clapped out and bought for $2k. I did see a 1st gen ML absolutely LAUNCH off a beach exit once. It really needed the momentum...


I don't doubt that the Toyota is better offroad. But if you are looking for something with a perceived luxury brand logo to haul a couple of kids around and not do serious offroading, most people will pick the Mercedes over a Toyota. Especially when the Toyota is close to 4 times the price.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Too cool not to post!

Ford Transit Connect with a Focus ST swap!









2014 Ford Transit Connect XLT - 2.0L Focus ST Engine Swap, 6-Speed Manual, Extensive Modifications


This 2014 Ford Transit Connect XLT is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends November 21 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

The last of the good 7 Series, with twelve cylinders and under 40K miles:


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

This is so cool. Mitsu Pajero Evolution 5-speed.

1997 Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution - Rare Japanese-Market Super-SUV, 5-Speed Manual, 4WD, U.S. Title


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

This would be a blast!









1990 Lancia Delta HF Integrale 16V Race Car


Bid for the chance to own a 1990 Lancia Delta HF Integrale 16V Race Car at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #91,503.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Does the driver's seat look a little worn for just 23000 miles on the clock? Or is that normal because of the age?









2001 Honda S2000 - ~23,300 Miles, 6-Speed Manual, Some Modifications


This 2001 Honda S2000 is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends November 17 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## LoudTIGER (Aug 12, 2002)

Shawn O said:


> Too cool not to post!
> 
> Ford Transit Connect with a Focus ST swap!
> 
> ...


Interested until I read the details in the description - seems like a lot of unfinished work left in the swap.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LoudTIGER said:


> Interested until I read the details in the description - seems like a lot of unfinished work left in the swap.


Yeah, too many "this doesn't work, that doesn't work" issues.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

masa8888 said:


> This is so cool. Mitsu Pajero Evolution 5-speed.
> 
> 1997 Mitsubishi Pajero Evolution - Rare Japanese-Market Super-SUV, 5-Speed Manual, 4WD, U.S. Title


OMG  Want so bad. Remember when Mitsubishi was awesome?



Seabird said:


> Does the driver's seat look a little worn for just 23000 miles on the clock? Or is that normal because of the age?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the whole interior looks like far more mileage. Or the thing was left out in the sun with the top down constantly. The driver seat in my S had less cracks at 80k. Steering wheel looks haggard and the carpet is pretty faded (to be fair, even the black carpet in the AP1 fades easily). I better go post negative comments on the auction... 



LoudTIGER said:


> Interested until I read the details in the description - seems like a lot of unfinished work left in the swap.


WAY too much. Wouldn't be usable as my "ultimate handyman van" as it sits. And I wouldn't bother buying it only to have to figure out all the crap.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Seabird said:


> Does the driver's seat look a little worn for just 23000 miles on the clock? Or is that normal because of the age?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honda leather is trash, but that does look a little worse than I would expect for the age. Especially the cracks/wear under where the driver's right leg would be. I'd expect the driver is a little on the husky side of things.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

So BaT is now a place to unload base trim Corollas? I can't see the date codes on the tires, but I'm pretty sure those are the 24 year-old original tires. 









No Reserve: 10k-Mile 1998 Toyota Corolla VE 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 10k-Mile 1998 Toyota Corolla VE 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #90,814.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Uh it's called _provenance_? +$3000 final bid.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

GolfTango said:


> So BaT is now a place to unload base trim Corollas? I can't see the date codes on the tires, but I'm pretty sure those are the 24 year-old original tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assumed that would have gone for quite a bit more given how crazy things are now.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BaT has a last-gen, 195 HP Honda Prelude SH, with the correct transmission and 81K miles:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> So BaT is now a place to unload base trim Corollas? I can't see the date codes on the tires, but I'm pretty sure those are the 24 year-old original tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, just like 5k mile 2003 Hyundai Elantras.

No Reserve: 5k-Mile 2003 Hyundai Elantra GT Hatchback 5-Speed


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Sometimes I miss my Mk1 TT 3.2. This highly modded one with a swapped VR6 turbo + manual is pretty sweet, and selling at no reserve.

2006 Audi TT Quattro Coupe - Turbocharged VR6 Swap, 6-Speed Manual, AWD, Lava Gray Pearl


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> BaT has a last-gen, 195 HP Honda Prelude SH, with the correct transmission and 81K miles:


This is one of a small handful of models that make me very nervous when they pop up, because I might make a very bad decision (no driveway space and two kids in college).


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

GolfTango said:


> So BaT is now a place to unload base trim Corollas? I can't see the date codes on the tires, but I'm pretty sure those are the 24 year-old original tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zoomed in on the tire pic. Pretty sure you're right cuz it looks like a "97" in the date code and I can see a little dry rot. Good thing this size tire is stupid cheap.

Edit: I would've paid a little for it but certainly not the almost $9k it fetched...


----------



## WinkleDinkle (Apr 7, 2011)

GolfTango said:


> So BaT is now a place to unload base trim Corollas? I can't see the date codes on the tires, but I'm pretty sure those are the 24 year-old original tires.


This gives me hope maybe I'll see a Tercel (my first car) on here in that condition. If I ever find one in the same spec as my old car it's a 100% buy for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

TJSwoboda said:


> BaT has a last-gen, 195 HP Honda Prelude SH, with the correct transmission and 81K miles:


Didn't all SHs have the correct transmission or am I remembering wrong?


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't all SHs have the correct transmission or am I remembering wrong?


Yep, SH's were only available in Manuel! Que bueno!


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

31k-Mile 1989 Volkswagen Cabriolet Boutique Edition


Bid for the chance to own a 31k-Mile 1989 Volkswagen Cabriolet Boutique Edition at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #91,727.




bringatrailer.com














My Cars twin, if my car was Danny Devito and this was Ahhhnold


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't all SHs have the correct transmission or am I remembering wrong?





GolfTango said:


> Yep, SH's were only available in Manuel! Que bueno!


Ah, I thought the SH could be had with a slushbox. Good to know.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure if it was posted here before.









No Reserve: 30-Years-Owned 1984 Volkswagen Scirocco 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 30-Years-Owned 1984 Volkswagen Scirocco 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #91,799.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

I am digging that Scirocco. About as good as you could build one back in the day.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd love to bid on that Scirocco.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

1992 Lancia Delta Integrale Martini 5 Evoluzione


Bid for the chance to own a 1992 Lancia Delta Integrale Martini 5 Evoluzione at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #91,845.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Not sure if it was posted here before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of kit is on this? Kamei?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

4MotionMongrel said:


> What kind of kit is on this? Kamei?


Yes.






Mk2 – Kamei X1 – The Scirocco Register







www.sciroccoregister.co.uk


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

Listed my first vehicle on BaT! 









60k-Kilometer 1996 Mercedes-Benz E320


Bid for the chance to own a 60k-Kilometer 1996 Mercedes-Benz E320 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #91,960.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

DUBPL8 said:


> Listed my first vehicle on BaT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Being that it is a Japanese import, you can bet that was maintained very well.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

😲 22k-Mile 2001 BMW Z8


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Drool emoji









GTA-R-Specification 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000 by Alfaholics


Bid for the chance to own a GTA-R-Specification 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000 by Alfaholics at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #91,822.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm surprised the Alfaholics cars have blank bumper mount holes, figured they'd be more 'finished' looking 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

That Alfa is great, sounds so good too.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

andlf said:


>


Three minute video and not one curve.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

DonPatrizio said:


> 😲 22k-Mile 2001 BMW Z8


This and the Lincoln Mark VIII were the only cars to get rear neon taillamps IIRC.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Zinhead1 said:


> Three minute video and not one curve.


Chris hit the curves though...


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

DUBPL8 said:


> Listed my first vehicle on BaT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck! I also own a '96. All US models had the 4-speed auto, was the 5 an option for JP?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

500 pages! Noice.

BaT has an E39 540 6-speed with navigation, not just the poverty-spec base like I had and most of them seem to be, with only 77K miles:


















Those... Actually look like functional cup holders.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Not seen often on BaT: It's a first year E39, with six cylinders and three pedals, 107K miles. Minor damage reported:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

And finally, the last of the good 7 Series with only 61K miles, but neither the sport package nor longer wheelbase. It does have navigation, which I don't think came standard even on the 7 at the time:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TJSwoboda said:


> 500 pages! Noice.
> 
> BaT has E39 540 6-speed with navigation, not just the poverty-spec base like I had and most of them seem to be, with only 77K miles:
> 
> ...


Love these. 
Nearly pinnacle 5 series (E39 M5 being pinnacle?).


----------



## KKatso5 (Nov 20, 2020)

andlf said:


> Drool emoji
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, wow. Thinking....... do my kids really need to finish university? Do I really need a 401(k)?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

I want this. I actually had a ‘58 single cab pickup and it was originally Dove Blue, but mine looked nothing like this sweetheart! It could definitely use more horsepower, though. I got mine up to 62 mph once. But only once.









1958 Volkswagen Type 2 Single Cab Transporter


Bid for the chance to own a 1958 Volkswagen Type 2 Single Cab Transporter at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #92,064.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Not BaT but...









1993 Corrado Vr6 83k miles 2 owner


For Sale is a 93 Corrado Vr6 with 83k original miles. Completely stock except for the BBS wheels and Bilstein PS9's. The Corrado is in great condition mechanically with no leaks. Paint is great minus the front bumper and rear bumper. This was a local trade-in by a VW tech and he had bought it...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Wow that's nice although I would have thought a '93 would have came with at least a driver's airbag.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Pretty nice, looks like the ABS light on the dash is pushed out of the cluster, some ghetto wiring wrapped around the shock tower.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

TheDeckMan said:


> Pretty nice, looks like the ABS light on the dash is pushed out of the cluster, some ghetto wiring wrapped around the shock tower.


Yea imo (and I'm a nobody) it's a bit overpriced for what it is. However, I'm sure there is a price not too far from asking that would make it a really epic base for a nice restoration/build. These cars are awesome and almost never seen on the road.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Wow that's nice although I would have thought a '93 would have came with at least a driver's airbag.


I think only the Canadian 1995 Corrado had airbags.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

When it rains, it pours: Another E39 540/6 with navigation (and a cassette player!), a little higher on the miles though:


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

GolfTango said:


> Nice. Being that it is a Japanese import, you can bet that was maintained very well.


This one is, but not all cars from Japan are maintained well. I'm speaking from experience as well.



CostcoPizza said:


> Good luck! I also own a '96. All US models had the 4-speed auto, was the 5 an option for JP?


I believe the 722.3/.4 AT gearbox was standard, so the 722.5 gearbox was an option.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

So was the U.S. E39 540i never available with the M-Sport package with the bodykit?


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> So was the U.S. E39 540i never available with the M-Sport package with the bodykit?


The holy grail 2003 540i was the year of M-sport body kit. And M-parallels. At least in the US.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Not sure if it was posted here before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder who this was from the Scirocco mailing list? Says he was only active in the mid-90's and that's when I was also


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Diamond Dave said:


> I wonder who this was from the Scirocco mailing list? Says he was only active in the mid-90's and that's when I was also


I didn't see that he was on the list.

Anyway, you can search the archives. Shouldn't be too hard to find anything Kamei.



[email protected]


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Wow. 9 grand was a steal. That car is just a set of wheels away from being a stunner


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Sold for $9k. Seems cheap considering what Rabbit GTIs and MKI Sciroccos are going for on there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PoorHouse said:


> Sold for $9k. Seems cheap considering what Rabbit GTIs and MKI Sciroccos are going for on there.


Seams cheap for sure, but I guess bone stock cars fetch the most money.



MAC said:


> That car is just a set of wheels away from being a stunner


Corrado steelies are fine. I just hope the new owner will swap the camshaft for a 272 instead of the 268 to wake the motor up a bit.

Seller shoved ton of money in mods and only drove the car ±3000 miles since 1995. This is like having seat covers. They are only good at leaving perfect seats for the next owner to enjoy.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

vwishndaetr said:


> Not BaT but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a '93 with the same color combo.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Seams cheap for sure, but I guess bone stock cars fetch the most money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unmodified cars definitely do better on there.
I think the timing might have hurt this one too. Only 1 bid at the end.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Well... This is a BFD 😮








1953 Porsche 356 Pre-A Cabriolet by Heuer-Gläser


Bid for the chance to own a 1953 Porsche 356 Pre-A Cabriolet by Heuer-Gläser at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #92,153.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

MAC said:


> Well... This is a BFD 😮
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jerry's gonna buy it then.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

MAC said:


> Well... This is a BFD 😮
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'd agree this ticks all the boxes. You can basically do whatever rally/concours you like, although this will likely live a life of very light use.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MAC said:


> Well... This is a BFD 😮
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is the same color as Barry's 356. When I first saw it a couple of days ago I had to check where it was located to be sure it wasn't his. Although I don't recall what year/model his is.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool AF.









No Reserve: 1988 Saab 900S Hatchback 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1988 Saab 900S Hatchback 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #92,464.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

mellbergVWfan said:


> The holy grail 2003 540i was the year of M-sport body kit. And M-parallels. At least in the US.
> 
> View attachment 239399


Ah ok. I think Canada got the M Sport package from '01-'03 and you could get it on the 530i as well.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I think that is the same color as Barry's 356. When I first saw it a couple of days ago I had to check where it was located to be sure it wasn't his. Although I don't recall what year/model his is.


I did the same although his is a '55 Continental in Turkish Red (I think).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

chucchinchilla said:


> I did the same although his is a '55 Continental in Turkish Red (I think).



Duh! I should have remembered that the name Continental would have been part of the model. 

1955 Porsche 356 Continental – The Grand Dame of Zuffenhausen’s Sports Cars

Barry's car:










BaT 1953:









EDIT: This would make a great "spot the difference" photo set.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

Imagine doing HD mulch runs in this.

1996 Daihatsu Midget II - 4-Speed Manual, Japanese-Market Kei Truck, U.S. Title


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

masa8888 said:


> Imagine doing HD mulch runs in this.
> 
> 1996 Daihatsu Midget II - 4-Speed Manual, Japanese-Market Kei Truck, U.S. Title


I must say, I've always wanted one of these for yard work. All the options we have today are either gnarly rock crawlers, tractors, mowers, etc. I just wanted a little POS like this to make yard work easier. We have 3.5 acres (which granted is mostly wooded), but it'd be nice to have something to lug around shovels, dirt, gas, and all the other BS that makes it's way out of the shed when landscaping. Our driveway is also like 300-400? ft long and gravel so it'd make getting the mail more fun too lol.

Anyways, in car lounge fashion, I want this solution to only cost $1000.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Drool emoji 






















































1972 Alfa Romeo GTV


Bid for the chance to own a 1972 Alfa Romeo GTV at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #92,625.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Dear god! 🥹


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> Drool emoji
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Currently at $300,000

Edit:

*Sold on 11/30/22 for $316,000*


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It doesn't have the sport package, but it does have the extended wheelbase. Despite the mandatory slushbox, I'll post another of the last of the good 7 Series, with 84K miles on the clock, no reserve and bidding at $6500 with three days left:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Not my usual excitement, but BaT has a single owner forty year old diesel Benz, with only 73K miles, an '82 300SD:


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

6k-Mile 1974 Datsun 260Z


Bid for the chance to own a 6k-Mile 1974 Datsun 260Z at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #92,532.




bringatrailer.com





6,000 original miles. Good lord. How does that even happen?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

andlf said:


> Drool emoji
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1974 BMW 2002 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1974 BMW 2002 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #92,775.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

So that Glaser cab sold, for barely more than the owner paid before the restoration costs. He removed the reserve the final day despite two know it alls doing quite a bit of work to discredit his restoration quality. One of them had their comments removed but the damage was done. Over 100k loss apparently.

I wonder why anyone would bother listing a car like that on BAT, and provide hundreds of photos of the restoration process, only to have trolls tear your work apart. Just run it through an auction at pebble or amelia. If bidders want to get their $500 slacks dirty to look underneath it they can 😁


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

MAC said:


> So that Glaser cab sold, for barely more than the owner paid before the restoration costs. He removed the reserve the final day despite two know it alls doing quite a bit of work to discredit his restoration quality. One of them had their comments removed but the damage was done. Over 100k loss apparently.
> 
> I wonder why anyone would bother listing a car like that on BAT, and provide hundreds of photos of the restoration process, only to have trolls tear your work apart. Just run it through an auction at pebble or amelia. If bidders want to get their $500 slacks dirty to look underneath it they can 😁


It'd be nice if there was a way to only get comments from quality folks. The problem with removing the comment option completely is that they have been helpful in the past with catching shady stuff.


----------



## slngshot (Mar 2, 2007)

bnkrpt311 said:


> It'd be nice if there was a way to only get comments from quality folks. The problem with removing the comment option completely is that they have been helpful in the past with catching shady stuff.


Precisely. 









RSR-Style 1971 Porsche 911T Coupe 3.6L


Bid for the chance to own a RSR-Style 1971 Porsche 911T Coupe 3.6L at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #91,545.




bringatrailer.com





This Quebexican disaster looked like they ran outta money mid restoration..... vin swap was determined by the peanut gallery. 

Boom, nuked.

So there's benefit for peanutters ....
But you gotta be on your "A" game to squash the stupids

Edit - me spel guud


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

More crazy 964 Turbo pricing. This is a 1 of 17 "Package" cars. Not totally clear on what that is after reading the add but apparently carries a big premium

Bidding at $1.15 mil with 2 days to go.

No Reserve: 1994 Porsche 911 Turbo S 3.6 Package


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Funny how actively MissKombi was dogging the sellers in both the Glaser and the 911T auctions.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

PoorHouse said:


> More crazy 964 Turbo pricing. This is a 1 of 17 "Package" cars. Not totally clear on what that is after reading the add but apparently carries a big premium
> 
> Bidding at $1.15 mil with 2 days to go.
> 
> No Reserve: 1994 Porsche 911 Turbo S 3.6 Package


It's basically a 964 Turbo S.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

PoorHouse said:


> More crazy 964 Turbo pricing. This is a 1 of 17 "Package" cars. Not totally clear on what that is after reading the add but apparently carries a big premium
> 
> Bidding at $1.15 mil with 2 days to go.
> 
> No Reserve: 1994 Porsche 911 Turbo S 3.6 Package











1994 Porsche 911 Turbo S 'Package' | The Porsche 70th Anniversary Auction | RM Sotheby's


1994 Porsche 911 Turbo S 'Package' for sale at RM Sotheby's The Porsche 70th Anniversary Auction



rmsothebys.com







> When Porsche ended its five-year production run of the modernized Type 964 in late 1993, some 90 wide-bodied Turbo coupes were said to remain in inventory. In May of that year, Car & Driver magazine had declared the 1994 911 Turbo 3.6 to be not only much more powerful than the earlier 3.3, but also easier to drive aggressively, with improved predictability over any recent 911 Turbo it had tested. Never a company to rest on its many laurels, Porsche delivered the 93 leftover cars to its Exclusive Department, formerly known as Special Wishes, where they were transformed into the special-edition ‘Turbo S’ models.
> 
> These would set yet another benchmark for Porsche high-performance road vehicles thanks to its new Type M64/50 X88 ‘Works Increased Horsepower’ engine option. This highly desirable package gave a whopping 385 bhp thanks to a larger KKK turbocharger, intercooler, larger-capacity injectors, and different camshafts. All Turbo S models were factory-equipped with a stronger flywheel and clutch package capable of handling 384 foot-pounds of torque, plus different heat exchangers, a G50/52 transaxle with modified limited-slip, a lowered suspension with Boge shocks and struts, and a four-tip exhaust system. The Turbo S in all its forms would set a new benchmark for street-legal, high-performance Porsche cars.
> 
> ...


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

My 1986 W124 300E with 70k miles just went live on Cars and Bids. No reserve so this will hopefully be interesting!









1986 Mercedes-Benz 300E Sedan - ~70,500 Miles, Western-Owned, Mostly Unmodified


This 1986 Mercedes-Benz 300E Sedan is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends December 14 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## TangoRed (Sep 7, 2005)

Curious - why did you choose not to repair some of the issues before putting it up for auction? I'm always interested to understand where the line is for fixing things pre-sale.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

TangoRed said:


> Curious - why did you choose not to repair some of the issues before putting it up for auction? I'm always interested to understand where the line is for fixing things pre-sale.


Sure! The 4 things that I listed as inoperable (dash clock, no AM/FM radio, steering wheel telescoping, upper thigh adjustment) were honestly things that never really bothered me while I owned it and since I maintained the car myself, I didn't really want to go down the rabbit hole of trying to repair them on my own only to discover I opened up a can of worms or something. The dash clock would require pulling the entire cluster, radio would require pulling the head unit and sending it back out to Becker in NJ, and the other 2 I honestly kind of forgot about after a while.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Vermont SportsCar is auctioning their STI test car that they used for retail product testing. Kinda neat.









Modified 2017 Subaru WRX STI


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 2017 Subaru WRX STI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #93,135.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1955 Porsche 356 Pre-A Speedster


Bid for the chance to own a 1955 Porsche 356 Pre-A Speedster at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #93,236.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## tone228 (Jan 21, 2014)

What a cool build. 









2003 Lincoln Town Car Executive - Terminator Cobra Supercharged V8 Swap, Reviewed by Doug DeMuro


This 2003 Lincoln Town Car Executive is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends December 15 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

aar0n. said:


> My 1986 W124 300E with 70k miles just went live on Cars and Bids. No reserve so this will hopefully be interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck!

How long did it take for it to go live? Seems like they’ve gotten busier lately as my ad still hasn’t been written after 5 days (figured it’s easier for common cars where they can copy & paste a lot of the description).


----------



## 1.8T B5 P (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm surprised this hasn't been posted yet! I mean it is VWVortex after all.....

The want is seriously strong with this one. The MK4 will always have a soft spot in my heart.








No Reserve: 36k-Mile 2002 Volkswagen Jetta GLI VR6 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 36k-Mile 2002 Volkswagen Jetta GLI VR6 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #93,308.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

tone228 said:


> What a cool build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awfully close to what I'd like my Town Car to end up as, 'cept I gots to have a third pedal!!!


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

bnkrpt311 said:


> It'd be nice if there was a way to only get comments from quality folks. The problem with removing the comment option completely is that they have been helpful in the past with catching shady stuff.


You know, this is part of life. Listening to the spectrum. Although the trend lately seems to be "oh, let's only hear facts from experts" - and then what happens? You find out those experts lied to you. Why not just learn to use your own brain and skills to assess something? 

Twitter is a great example - those "blue checkmark" people weren't trusted because accounts were for sale and even having a check mark didn't prevent them from throttling or shadown banning you. No, auction sites are miuch better wide open so you can do your own research. Someone pops off in the comments and they have no post history, then their comment is both suspect AND an opportunity to widen your spectrum of analysis.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

kiznarsh said:


> Good luck!
> 
> How long did it take for it to go live? Seems like they’ve gotten busier lately as my ad still hasn’t been written after 5 days (figured it’s easier for common cars where they can copy & paste a lot of the description).


Thanks! I submitted the car with a few old photos on November 18th and the car was accepted to list later that day. I took photos and submitted them on November 29th and I had a preview of the listing ready on December 1st. After a little back and forth cleaning up some things in the listing, it went live less than a week later on December 7th.

I know that BaT is currently on about a 2 month wait from having everything submitted to the listing going live, so I definitely have no complaints about how quickly CnB was able to get everything together for me.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

No Reserve: 2.0L-Powered 1986 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2.0L-Powered 1986 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #93,711.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

PoorHouse said:


> More crazy 964 Turbo pricing. This is a 1 of 17 "Package" cars. Not totally clear on what that is after reading the add but apparently carries a big premium
> 
> Bidding at $1.15 mil with 2 days to go.
> 
> No Reserve: 1994 Porsche 911 Turbo S 3.6 Package


All 3.6 turbo S’ came ‘flachbau’ (slantnose) style for the 964, as far as I know. These “package” cars were basically just a turbo S without the slantnose, aka ‘slantnose-delete’ cars. More rare than the 70 or so slantnose 3.6 turbo S 964’s they made


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

1.8T B5 P said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't been posted yet! I mean it is VWVortex after all.....
> 
> The want is seriously strong with this one. The MK4 will always have a soft spot in my heart.
> 
> ...


One of these came up for sale in long Island a few months ago with only 80k miles and was a rust free, bone stock, original owner. Guy didn’t know what he had I think and was only asking 6,500. Texted him a couple hours after the ad was posted on Craigslist so I could go buy it on the weekend and he told me 5 people already offered to come see it and two of them offered the money sight-unseen. The first person to contact him came that night and picked it up. The VW community is cutthroat lol


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No Reserve: 2.0L-Powered 1986 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2.0L-Powered 1986 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #93,711.
> ...


Another famous Scirocco!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Iroczgirl said:


> Another famous Scirocco!


Doc is selling most of his cars.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

2001 Audi S4 Avant 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 2001 Audi S4 Avant 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #93,321.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 2001 Audi S4 Avant 6-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 2001 Audi S4 Avant 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #93,321.
> ...


Omg😍.
Looks like the current owner is exactly who I'd want to buy that from. In a universe of bad ideas that might not be too risky. It's going to go for way more $ than I'd want to be into it for though.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Vermont SportsCar is auctioning their STI test car that they used for retail product testing. Kinda neat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$37,805. Seems like a steal to me.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

A pretty nice example of a car I've always found oddly compelling. I can't recall seeing one of these on the road in a long, long time.








1998 Lincoln Mark VIII LSC - ~50,600 Miles, Intech V8, Some Modifications, Final-Year Model


This 1998 Lincoln Mark VIII LSC is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends December 14 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oops, double post.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Doc is selling most of his cars.


He mentioned thinning the herd, keeping only the '84 GTI and TT Scirocco.


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

350-Powered 1977 International Harvester Scout II Traveler


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

MAC said:


> A pretty nice example of a car I've always found oddly compelling. I can't recall seeing one of these on the road in a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't the "mk2 Mark VIII" have actual neon (gas) tail lights?


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Didn't the "mk2 Mark VIII" have actual neon (gas) tail lights?


From Wikipedia, take from that what you will, but I believe you're correct.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Didn't the "mk2 Mark VIII" have actual neon (gas) tail lights?


Check out the video on the auction. I don't know if the center is actually neon but it sure doesn't look like regular bulbs.


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thinking I might throw a bid at this one. 13B, clean AF









1984 Mazda RX-7 GSL-SE 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1984 Mazda RX-7 GSL-SE 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #93,769.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Roboturner913 said:


> Thinking I might throw a bid at this one. 13B, clean AF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get one while you can, clean ones are getting snapped up. Great cars.


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

DerSpiegel said:


> Get one while you can, clean ones are getting snapped up. Great cars.


I've wanted one for at least 15-20 years, they are just so incredibly fun.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Apparently it's interesting pearl white Lincoln week.








Of course there's more to this story😮

















2003 Lincoln Town Car Executive - Terminator Cobra Supercharged V8 Swap, Reviewed by Doug DeMuro


This 2003 Lincoln Town Car Executive is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends December 15 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

MAC said:


> Apparently it's interesting pearl white Lincoln week.
> View attachment 244377
> 
> Of course there's more to this story😮
> ...


Everybody's favorite quirky guy Doug DeMuro did an episode on this one in particular. This thing has got something like 450hp at the wheels!!! Not a fan of the hood vents or the off-the-shelf wheel choice but it's quite the car never the less.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Devil on the right shoulder:








"Let's do burnouts!"

Angel on the left shoulder:








"Yes, let's do burnouts."


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Didn't the "mk2 Mark VIII" have actual neon (gas) tail lights?



Yep, from my earlier post:



GolfTango said:


> This and the Lincoln Mark VIII were the only cars to get rear neon taillamps IIRC.


"This" being a BMW Z8.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

oidoglr said:


> Devil on the right shoulder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they'd do a package deal?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

oh man, i want this

patina, needs some cleanup work, so far seems to be relatively little bidding (11k with 25min to go)









1949 Bentley Mark VI


Bid for the chance to own a 1949 Bentley Mark VI at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #93,459.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

1976 Volkswagen Thing Pickup


Bid for the chance to own a 1976 Volkswagen Thing Pickup at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #94,022.




bringatrailer.com





One of a couple of interesting imported VW models currently on offer.

I used to daydream of a pickup conversion for my own Thing when I saw the short hard tops in the Thingshop catalog back in the 90s.


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

Blue Alfa Berlina

With a fun roadtrip video.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> oh man, i want this
> 
> patina, needs some cleanup work, so far seems to be relatively little bidding (11k with 25min to go)
> 
> ...


Ah it's a lovely old thing isn't it? Bid to $21K now, if I were a bidder that's probably where I'd stop. I see lots of work lurking under there.....


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

DerSpiegel said:


> Ah it's a lovely old thing isn't it? Bid to $21K now, if I were a bidder that's probably where I'd stop. I see lots of work lurking under there.....


it looks like something you could restore as you enjoyed it, without worrying too much about any wear and tear along the way.
but yeah, the level of $ to take it to the next level is probably not worth it.

20ish seems fair, im definitely curious what the reserve was.

seller said his brother was the previous auction winner at ~40k a couple years, and 200 miles, ago.
wow! ha


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> it looks like something you could restore as you enjoyed it, without worrying too much about any wear and tear along the way.
> but yeah, the level of $ to take it to the next level is probably not worth it.
> 
> 20ish seems fair, im definitely curious what the reserve was.
> ...


Yep it looks like all the bones are there, someone with mechanical savvy and RR/Bentley experience could sharpen it up. 

40K a couple years ago? I don't have my price guide handy but that seems like *all *the money for the old girl.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

Really cool Volvo 142 build. 
Excellent details and presentation. 
The 30 minute walk around video with the builder giving details of the build and choices he made is really good.
Driving video isn't bad either.

No Reserve: Zetec-Powered 1972 Volvo 142E 5-Speed


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> it looks like something you could restore as you enjoyed it, without worrying too much about any wear and tear along the way.
> but yeah, the level of $ to take it to the next level is probably not worth it.
> 
> 20ish seems fair, im definitely curious what the reserve was.
> ...


$20k? Okay. $40k? Errrrrrmmmmmmm... no. I do love that it's a Thing, as they're fun to drive, which to me is the whole point of owning or building a car. To buy it for high $$$ and put 100 miles on it in a couple of years? Nah. 

The best aspect of it? You can own a pickup and none of your friends would expect you to help them move!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Air and water do mix said:


> $20k? Okay. $40k? Errrrrrmmmmmmm... no. I do love that it's a Thing, as they're fun to drive, which to me is the whole point of owning or building a car. To buy it for high $$$ and put 100 miles on it in a couple of years? Nah.
> 
> The best aspect of it? You can own a pickup and none of your friends would expect you to help them move!


ah maybe you mixed up the two posts - we were chatting about the ancient bentley, decidedly free of pickup beds


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

No Reserve: 1993 Chevrolet Corvette Callaway SuperNatural Convertible 6-Speed for Charity


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1993 Chevrolet Corvette Callaway SuperNatural Convertible 6-Speed for Charity at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #94,188.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No Reserve: 2.0L-Powered 1986 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 2.0L-Powered 1986 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #93,711.
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

415-Kilometer 1995 DeTomaso Guara Barchetta


Bid for the chance to own a 415-Kilometer 1995 DeTomaso Guara Barchetta at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #93,623.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

1 day left on this R32









2004 Volkswagen R32


Bid for the chance to own a 2004 Volkswagen R32 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #93,908.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 244993


Went for $21,500.00. Good money for a modded MKII. Eric's build details and involvement in the auction made all the difference.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

PoorHouse said:


> Really cool Volvo 142 build.
> Excellent details and presentation.
> The 30 minute walk around video with the builder giving details of the build and choices he made is really good.
> Driving video isn't bad either.
> ...



Comments on this one keep getting better.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

This is pretty awesome. A little rusty and the seller put zero effort into presentation, so... guessing this won't catch reserve.


1990 Golf Rallye


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Diamond Dave said:


> This is pretty awesome. A little rusty and the seller put zero effort into presentation, so... guessing this won't catch reserve.
> 
> 
> 1990 Golf Rallye


If the only rust is that little bit on the control arms, then I'll take it, especially for a 32-year-old car.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

I've had a big crush on 140 series Volvos as of late.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

4MotionMongrel said:


> If the only rust is that little bit on the control arms, then I'll take it, especially for a 32-year-old car.


Looks like it has cancer of the windshield frame, tailgate and fuel filler.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

Preppy said:


> Looks like it has cancer of the windshield frame, tailgate and fuel filler.


Definitely a car I'd like to get my own eyes on to have a better look at the exact extent of the rust. Having said that, being at $27k and change with 8 days left is pretty strong, IMO.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Number one place for rust on the Rallye's is near the widened arches where they were hand welded on and not rust proofed. Also on the side sills which were also welded on, no replacement parts available, and cause salt to be trapped eroding the unibody from the inside out.

Has typical VISIBLE rust on the hatch, rear quarters near the windows (due to the interior trim clips), gas tank filler, and windshield. You can bet there is more hidden rust eating away the unibody slowly.....


----------



## Zinhead1 (Nov 10, 2003)

Beautiful car. $245,000 with a day to go.

BAT DB4


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Holy crap. This 60k mile Manuel Alltrack sold for $32,500 😲. (34-ish with fee?) The owner likely paid 5-8,000 less than that when he bought it.
It still has 12k of warranty left, but with the aftermarket turbo and other mods I don't think that means all that much.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

The MSRP on a 2019 SEL Alltrack was close to $40,000. The manual subtracted $1,100 from the cost vs the DSG.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Shawn O said:


> The MSRP on a 2019 SEL Alltrack was close to $40,000. The manual subtracted $1,100 from the cost vs the DSG.


This car was 36,600. 8k discounts on the sel Alltracks and sportwagens were common


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

MAC said:


> Holy crap. This 60k mile Manuel Alltrack sold for $32,500 😲. (34-ish with fee?) The owner likely paid 5-8,000 less than that when he bought it.
> It still has 12k of warranty left, but with the aftermarket turbo and other mods I don't think that means all that much.
> View attachment 245653


Strong result for a car that's definitely awesome but not necessarily #1 condition.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

Buy a model Alltrack for as much as new and they will throw in a free leaking pano! Lots of misinformed comments in that auction that the leaks were only from plugged drains. Plugged drains, bad seals, bad unibody welds and probably other issues all contributed to the problems.

I still have zero regrets dumping my Alltrack for a Golf R. Night and day difference between the two.


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

KrisA said:


> Buy a model Alltrack for as much as new and they will throw in a free leaking pano! Lots of misinformed comments in that auction that the leaks were only from plugged drains. Plugged drains, bad seals, bad unibody welds and probably other issues all contributed to the problems.


So glad I specifically seeked a non-pano lux package when I bought the Octavia... It did limit colours available though.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

KrisA said:


> Buy a model Alltrack for as much as new and they will throw in a free leaking pano! Lots of misinformed comments in that auction that the leaks were only from plugged drains. Plugged drains, bad seals, bad unibody welds and probably other issues all contributed to the problems.
> 
> I still have zero regrets dumping my Alltrack for a Golf R. Night and day difference between the two.


My car had 3 dealer attempts at fixing leaks. 2 before I even bought it. Then I found the spider traps still in place. Ripped them off and it's been fine for 18 months. Always parked outside.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

$36,600 in 2018 (when the 2019s were out) would be $43,392 today.

I bought an Alltrack SEL around that time and there were ZERO discounts to be had on them or any high spec SEL (manual or DSG). Low end Alltracks yes. All Sportwagens yes.



MAC said:


> This car was 36,600. 8k discounts on the sel Alltracks and sportwagens were common


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

The VW Thing on there now is owner by a person that used to be on here.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

MAC said:


> This car was 36,600. 8k discounts on the sel Alltracks and sportwagens were common


You're off by a couple years. The MK7 cars were the ones with huge discounts, so pre 2018. The MK7.5 cars had an increased MSRP and no discounts because thats the year VW bumped the warranty from 3/36 to 4/50.



Shawn O said:


> $36,600 in 2018 (when the 2019s were out) would be $43,392.
> 
> I bought an Alltrack SEL around that time and there were ZERO discounts to be had on them or any high spec SEL (manual or DSG). Low end Alltracks yes. All Sportwagens yes.


Correct, the discounts were pre-2018. On December 23rd 2017 I paid $28k for my brand new 2017 SEL with DAP+Lighting package, in other words "fully loaded." Here is my Monroney. There were 2018 cars on the lot at the full higher MSRP and the dealer wouldnt buddge on them. I was happy to get essentially the same car for $10,000 less. Still miss that car dearly and think about replacing my MK7 R with another Alltrack.


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

Pajero Evo

Speak of the devil. And manual!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Atl-Atl said:


> You're off by a couple years. The MK7 cars were the ones with huge discounts, so pre 2018. The MK7.5 cars had an increased MSRP and no discounts because thats the year VW bumped the warranty from 3/36 to 4/50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got $8000 off my *2018 *SEL wagen in December of 2018. Fall of 2018 was the massive wagen firesale. I was thinking about getting one for all of November into December while watching the pool of cars that had the configurations I liked disappear.

After speaking to me about my new car, my neighbors promptly went to the same dealer 2 days later and bought an Alltrack SE that I briefly considered. But it's plausible that I'm making crap up huh?🙄 Want to see my buyer's order?

Heres she is at delivery 12/19/18 at North Penn vw










The dealer had 3 2019 Alltracks on the lot at the time. Available well under invoice. But since there was no dealer cash it wasn't going to be near the discount on the 18s they had left.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

No Reserve: 1978 Volkswagen EA489 Hormiga


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1978 Volkswagen EA489 Hormiga at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #94,433.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Ohhhh want. Do want.....




























2021 Mercedes-Benz Metris Maybach-Style Conversion


Bid for the chance to own a 2021 Mercedes-Benz Metris Maybach-Style Conversion at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #94,201.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

DerSpiegel said:


> Ohhhh want. Do want.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh.

That's... interesting.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Zillon said:


> Huh.
> 
> That's... interesting.


OK granted I would choose less vibrant interior colors but still.....


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

MAC said:


> Holy crap. This 60k mile Manuel Alltrack sold for $32,500 😲. (34-ish with fee?) The owner likely paid 5-8,000 less than that when he bought it.
> It still has 12k of warranty left, but with the aftermarket turbo and other mods I don't think that means all that much.
> View attachment 245653


Ya that amazing, but not surprised. I mean they were pretty unique cars (regardless of what people have to say about plastic interiors, quality, etc.). These cars will always hold their values since the awd pairing with a 6spd in a WAGON. Especially for a VW where is doesn't command a premium like say an Audi would.

I'm trying to do better and do away with saying "I wish I did..." or "if only I..." BUT, a couple years ago there was a red Alltrack that was a leftover becasue no one wanted it (and I presume because it was a manual) and I was soo close to letting go of the CC and getting into it, but the feeling of not having a car payment at the time was too good to let up.

With that being said, I wish I followed through because the smiles would have been well worth carrying a payment for a few years to come... Especially because decent wagons with manuals are so impossible to come across now a days.

Anyways, great sale. Love these cars.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No Reserve: 1978 Volkswagen EA489 Hormiga
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1978 Volkswagen EA489 Hormiga at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #94,433.
> ...


Was this designed in minecraft?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

$35k for the rallye


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh man, I always wanted a Zender kitted MK2 Scirocco...









No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Scirocco 5-Speed Track Car


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Scirocco 5-Speed Track Car at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #95,191.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd get this for a weekender-mobile...









No Reserve: 46k-Mile 1996 Volkswagen Cabrio 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 46k-Mile 1996 Volkswagen Cabrio 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #95,036.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Oh man, I always wanted a Zender kitted MK2 Scirocco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool little chunk of history that could use some love, hope it finds a good home.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Cool little chunk of history that could use some love, hope it finds a good home.


I'd be all over this if I didn't have a space issue at this point...

I already have a Rieger MK2 Scirocco for the track, but the Zender widebody kit looks better IMHO.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I'd be all over this if I didn't have a space issue at this point...
> 
> I already have a Rieger MK2 Scirocco for the track, but the Zender widebody kit looks better IMHO.


Find some more space? These two as a collection would be sooooo cool.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Zinhead1 said:


> Beautiful car. $245,000 with a day to go.
> 
> BAT DB4


Sold for $345k, which still seems like a bargain for a very nice #3+ condition car in non-original but very handsome colors. If this was a DB5 it’d be 3x the price. And I think the DB4 is the sweet spot in the range.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

1986 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V 5-Speed for sale on BaT Auctions - ending January 7 (Lot #95,248) | Bring a Trailer


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

RV anyone?



https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-gerstenlager-camelot-cruiser/


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

That popped up on one of my feeds earlier. Very groovy! Its similar to another 70s vintage Ford RV that showed up here a while ago, but that one was pretty ratty. And I don’t think it had an articulated cab, either.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Crazy to think that cost the equivalent of a million dollars when it was built.
These days, it takes a special combo of rich and eccentric to spend 200k+ on it. Any modernization of the decor ruins it. So is it really usable as it sits? My wife wouldn't be caught dead in it. Ok, maybe dead...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Classic BMW

The interior is fantastic!









No Reserve: 1972 BMW 3.0CS 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1972 BMW 3.0CS 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #94,968.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Classic BMW
> 
> The interior is fantastic!
> 
> ...


Thats a no for me dogg. Gold on beige would even be bad on a miura


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Just goes to show what a difference presentation can make:









No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Vanagon L 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1982 Volkswagen Vanagon L 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #95,009.




bringatrailer.com





😍, but $16K? Someone is gonna have buyers remorse.

As compared to last week's offering:









25-Years-Owned 1981 Volkswagen Vanagon 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 25-Years-Owned 1981 Volkswagen Vanagon 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #93,821.




bringatrailer.com





Photographed in the greenway by the projects with sheepskin seat covers? Yes, also higher miles. Wasn't even 'no reserve'?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

That Camelot Cruiser, waw.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MAC said:


> Thats a no for me dogg. Gold on beige would even be bad on a miura


Booo this man.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

30k-Mile 2005 Lexus LS430











This 30k mile 2005 LS430 hammered at $45,000. Speechless.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

mokoosh said:


> Just goes to show what a difference presentation can make:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love love love the early AC'd Vanagons for whatever reason. 

Dream build would be to repaint in a VW/Porsche light blue or green, phone dial wheels, and then ship the Type IV off to Jake Raby so he could work his magic.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

roman16v said:


> 30k-Mile 2005 Lexus LS430
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear there are people with lots of disposable income and storage space that are starting to hoard really high quality "normal" cars. 

They're prepping for when all you can buy is a giant battery with a steering wheel that self reports your driving violations.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

MAC said:


> I swear there are people with lots of disposable income and storage space that are starting to hoard really high quality "normal" cars.
> 
> They're prepping for when all you can buy is a giant battery with a steering wheel that self reports your driving violations.


Is that what became of Rob dot?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

E39 M5, only 71K miles, bidding at $25K out the gate:


















Driver's seat looks like it's seen better days...


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

roman16v said:


> 30k-Mile 2005 Lexus LS430
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a really surprising price. These go all day long for 10-15k and I’ve seen ones with only 60k miles go for like 20ish. Must’ve been a couple crazy bidders in a war


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

NickW3 said:


> That’s a really surprising price. These go all day long for 10-15k and I’ve seen ones with only 60k miles go for like 20ish. Must’ve been a couple crazy bidders in a war


I mean.....what do you do with it? Drive it and the value goes right down, pickle it and you'd have to wait 40 years before it appreciates past it's investment price. So strange.


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

NickW3 said:


> That’s a really surprising price. These go all day long for 10-15k and I’ve seen ones with only 60k miles go for like 20ish. Must’ve been a couple crazy bidders in a war


This one on CaB for $18K








2005 Lexus LS 430 - ~66,300 Miles, V8 Power, Unmodified, Warm Climate-Owned


This 2005 Lexus LS 430 is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends December 29 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> RV anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1974-gerstenlager-camelot-cruiser/


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

MAC said:


> I swear there are people with lots of disposable income and storage space that are starting to hoard really high quality "normal" cars.
> 
> They're prepping for when all you can buy is a giant battery with a steering wheel that self reports your driving violations.


It's interesting that you bring this up, as this is exactly my take on why the LS430's are gaining popularity. They have modern enough features so that you feel 'up-to-date', while providing the legendary Lexus reliability

Similarly it's why I picked up my ND2 Miata - I wanted to make sure I could have a fun ICE before too many go hybrid or electric.



NickW3 said:


> That’s a really surprising price. These go all day long for 10-15k and I’ve seen ones with only 60k miles go for like 20ish. Must’ve been a couple crazy bidders in a war


Yeah, the price is bonkers. But, a black on black Ultra Luxury seems to be the most desirable color and spec.

Personally I would not be able to deal with the ancient touch screen (or the Android tablets that people are replacing them with), so I snapped up a base/Premium package car last year and hope to get it on BaT in a couple months (I don't expect anything near $45k!).


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

roman16v said:


> 30k-Mile 2005 Lexus LS430
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why I can't have nice things


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

TJSwoboda said:


> Is that what became of Rob dot?


Didn't he trade his e30 m3 for a CRX?


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

DerSpiegel said:


> I mean.....what do you do with it? Drive it and the value goes right down, pickle it and you'd have to wait 40 years before it appreciates past it's investment price. So strange.


Precisely. People can be truly insane lol


----------



## NickW3 (Oct 18, 2016)

rsclyrt said:


> It's interesting that you bring this up, as this is exactly my take on why the LS430's are gaining popularity. They have modern enough features so that you feel 'up-to-date', while providing the legendary Lexus reliability
> 
> Similarly it's why I picked up my ND2 Miata - I wanted to make sure I could have a fun ICE before too many go hybrid or electric.
> 
> ...


I’ve been looking to pick one up for a little while now. I’ve found some decent ones around me, but I haven’t pulled the trigger on them. Looking to find a clean one for a nice deal, which actually seems to be relatively easy to find. 

And that’s exactly why I’m looking for one. Daily-reliability, comfort, looks, and it’s more “modern”. It’s really the only car I can think of to fit that mold


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

No Reserve: 1990 BMW M3


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1990 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #95,157.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

2002 Nissan Skyline GT-R M-Spec Nür. 27k miles, 1 of 285 produced. $440k bid with 11 days to go.










2002 Nissan Skyline GT-R M-Spec Nür


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

masa8888 said:


> 2002 Nissan Skyline GT-R M-Spec Nür. 27k miles, 1 of 285 produced. $440k bid with 11 days to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outside of a Z-Tune, that's about as Unicorn Spec as it gets right there.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No Reserve: 1990 BMW M3
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1990 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #95,157.
> ...


Goddang those wheels are spectacular.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

mhjett said:


> Goddang those wheels are spectacular.


They are just a set of reps you could pick up tomorrow for a little over a grand. Albeit well made, light, strong reps.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

me IRL⤴

Not me really,
but my thoughts exactly, especially since I'm only a one hour drive from Atlanta.

How many GR Yarii are in the USA?!?!?!?!?

I've only seen one other as of yet and it was a pic from a parking lot in Texas.









No Reserve: 1990 BMW M3 Sport Evolution


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1990 BMW M3 Sport Evolution at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #95,724.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

No Reserve: 1990 BMW M3 Sport Evolution


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1990 BMW M3 Sport Evolution at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #95,724.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a big, big want.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Rich people are smart to keep their semi legal purchases secret. They have gotten sloppy in the internet age through


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

simple said:


> Rich people are smart to keep their semi legal purchases secret. They have gotten sloppy in the internet age through



Regarding that GRYaris?

It does make me wonder, most likely the ones in the USA are Mexico-market examples I'd guess, but what loophole is being exploited to allow them in?

GRY sasquatch sightings:


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No Reserve: 1990 BMW M3
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1990 BMW M3 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #95,157.
> ...


Eeek, 136k miles and no mention of top or bottom end rebuild. Those older M engines don’t last forever…


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

As per the seller there is no rust. Truth or not? I think this car was driven in the salt.









No Reserve: 1993 Volkswagen Corrado VR6 5-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1993 Volkswagen Corrado VR6 5-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #95,461.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> As per the seller there is no rust. Truth or not? I think this car was driven in the salt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, but those two lower strut mounts are the ONLY points of questionable integrity, at least to my eyes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Maybe, but those two lower strut mounts are the ONLY points of questionable integrity, at least to my eyes.


Not saying it's a rust bucket. Seller claims it's a "rust free chassis", but all the parts and fasteners under the car show sign of corrosionn.


----------



## westopher (Mar 17, 2013)

I think it's just a clever use of words. Rust free chassis =/= rust free components. It's already as expensive as it should be. It's not the easiest to find Corrado's, but at that price I don't doubt you could get something better, and it's still going to go up.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

By Canadian standards that is rust-free.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Not saying it's a rust bucket. Seller claims it's a "rust free chassis", but all the parts and fasteners under the car show sign of corrosionn.


Upon closer inspection, I'll have to agree with you.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

It's on Cars and Bids but this is quite cool...


















1996 Volkswagen Golf Wagon GLI Bon Jovi Edition - Rare Japanese-Market Wagon with U.S. Title, Some Modifications


This 1996 Volkswagen Golf Wagon GLI Bon Jovi Edition is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends January 13 2023.




carsandbids.com


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

It's only "cool" because it's so unusual here. The actual specs are lame as hell. 113 hp and a slushbox? Bon freakin' Jovi?  

Where can I get a Reverend Horton Heat Edition? _That'd_ be cool.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Air and water do mix said:


> It's only "cool" because it's so unusual here. The actual specs are lame as hell. 113 hp and a slushbox? Bon freakin' Jovi?
> 
> Where can I get a Reverend Horton Heat Edition? _That'd_ be cool.


I wonder what a Pam and Tommy edition would be like


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Where can I get a Reverend Horton Heat Edition? _That'd_ be cool.











Modified 1966 Ford Galaxie 500 Convertible


Bid for the chance to own a Modified 1966 Ford Galaxie 500 Convertible at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #95,848.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## garageless (Sep 28, 2006)

stiggy-pug said:


> Regarding that GRYaris?
> 
> It does make me wonder, most likely the ones in the USA are Mexico-market examples I'd guess, but what loophole is being exploited to allow them in?
> 
> ...


Not really a loophole. Buy in Mexico, register in Mexico, drive across border into USA with the thousands of Mexican plated passenger vehicles that cross every single day. Getting a legit USA plate would require some shenanigans but lots of states don't look too closely, (California is an exception). If Ivy Wang finds out, drive it back across the border. Millions of Americans live close to the border and have ties on both sides. If you have 50,000 and ties in Mexico, a GR Yaris can be yours...


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> It's only "cool" because it's so unusual here. The actual specs are lame as hell. 113 hp and a slushbox? Bon freakin' Jovi?
> 
> Where can I get a Reverend Horton Heat Edition? _That'd_ be cool.


Yeah, they were lame attempts by VW to increase faltering sales. On top of everything else the steering wheel is on the wrong side...


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

4MotionMongrel said:


> It's on Cars and Bids but this is quite cool...
> 
> View attachment 249903
> 
> ...


I'm not a Bon Jovi fan by any means but I've always loved the idea of the Bon Jovi edition MK3's because it just sounds silly. Matched with the wagon body and this color I do think it's a cool car, although I really don't understand why so many people import cars from the UK. Sure you don't have as much of a language barrier but you're stuck with a RHD car which is cool if it fits the character of the car such as a classic Mini or old Land Rover, but a Golf Estate? Ehh best served in LHD.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

It's a Japanese import not UK


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

98-Mile 1990 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1


Bid for the chance to own a 98-Mile 1990 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #95,633.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

DerSpiegel said:


> I wonder what a Pam and Tommy edition would be like


A long shifter and a pair of huge rally lights on the hood.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

bnkrpt311 said:


> A long shifter and a pair of huge rally lights on the hood.


And a mushroom-shaped finge_r_print on the horn button.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 98-Mile 1990 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1
> 
> 
> Bid for the chance to own a 98-Mile 1990 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #95,633.
> ...











1991 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1991 Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

